# Book Discovery Day!



## KBoards Admin

It's Book Discovery Day! Every Friday we bring you a selection of books that are newly-published, or that have been overlooked.

Every great book was once a hidden gem. Click on a cover and start your own discovery!

http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2013/02/book-discovery-day-friday-feb-1.html


The Catalyst (Targon Tales), by Chris ReherLieutenant Nova Whiteside, on an apparently routine assignment aboard an interstellar transport, finds herself the target of an assassination attempt. Her escape leaves her with no option but to rely on Seth, a former lover, for help.

Unfortunately, she realizes that they are now on opposite sides of an escalating war between the Commonwealth Union of Planets and an increasingly dangerous rebel organization.

In trying to find who is threatening her life, they discover a pl...Hamaika, by George BergerTim is a softhearted dealer at a science-fiction convention who just wants to make it through the rest of the day without any unnecessary drama or excitement. Trying to avoid a stalker-ish lunatic that wants to buy a magic ring from him, he stumbles across a woman with a hole in her head who is, to his considerable surprise, not quite as dead as he expected.

He impulsively offers his assistance, and thus begins an afternoon he'll never be able to forget. Going shopping with her isn't...Dog Aliens 1: Raffle's Name, by Cherise KelleyHi! I'm Clem, the dog on the book cover. I know. It's confusing. The name my humans gave me is Raffle. If you read my story, then you'll find out why they named me that, and how much trouble I got in before they did.

They are my humans. I am their dog, and I love them. Only, I'm not really a dog. All dogs are really aliens from other planets.

You call aliens from my planet "big dogs." We call ourselves Kaxians. The little dogs call themselves Niques, but who cares abo...Kate Gets Bridal Half Season (Episodes 1 - 4), by Ann Marie FoxKate Harrington is the 34 year old owner of Kate Gets Bridal, an upscale wedding planning company in Middleton, NY.

In this first episode of Kate Gets Bridal, Kate starts working closely with Jacob, the best man at her client's wedding. After a disastrous start to the Jack and Jill party, Jacob manages to save the party and score a date with Kate. Kate is looking forward to their first date and the wedding, but despite her status as a first class wedding planner, things don't always ...Paradise (Girl Friday), by Rachel BlakeParadise is book #1 of Rachel Blake's 'Girl Friday' Series. It is a 50,000 word contemporary romance.

*Warning: contains sexual content*

A deceitful trick by a coworker slash lover leaves Jayden Clark looking for a new job and vowing to never again engage in a relationship with a workmate. Of course her promise never mentioned a boss.

When Jayden accepts the position of girl Friday for Regent Realty, she knows she is overqualified, but a month in Tahiti, and Nick ...Cerulean (One Thousand Blues), by Anna Kyss_One hundred years ago, people were forced to retreat to the seas...

Chey's ocean home seems lovely on the outside, with its rainbow-hued reefs and soul-tingling Whale-song, but the beauty hides secrets and despair.

One thousand blues can be too many...

Some people cannot live amid them all.

After losing her parents and best friend, Chey would do anything to fight off the apathy that threatens her: swim in a brood of jellies, break her sector's rules, and ev..._
_[tr][td][/td][td]Dreams Don't Wait, by EC Sheedy[/td][td]DREAMS DON'T WAIT

...will he?

Evan North finally catches a break, free rent on a small cabin in exchange for being a part-time nanny. She can't believe her luck. Not only will she have a comfortable home for her and her son, Cal, she'll have the chance to save the necessary money for his school fund, and put herself to within a heartbeat of realizing her own long-held dreams.

Dreams put on hold while she raised her son.

Dreams she wears like armor agai...[/td][/tr][tr][td][/td][td]The Girl and The Guitar, by R.A. Hobbs[/td][td](Novelette - 12,900 words)

Helena becomes afraid of her dad's guitar case when she discovers that a dark magic protects the guitar within. Too afraid to tell her parents of a magic she knows they would never believe in, Helena keeps it a secret. But like all secrets, they are eventually revealed, and now Helena's parents must decide whether their daughter is delusional or the magic is real, while somehow not letting that question tear their family apart....[/td][/tr][tr][td][/td][td]Contamination Prequel (Post-Apocalyptic Zombie Series), by T.W. Piperbrook[/td][td]St. Matthews, Arizona
The infection starts with Frank, one of the locals at the town bar. In just a few hours, it has consumed the entire town.

Dan Lowery, one of only four police officers in St. Matthews, soon realizes he is no match for the impending destruction. Violence and bloodshed litter the streets, and the infected roam freely. No one is safe here--not even his family.

Somewhere, someone knows what is happening, and about the horrors to come.....[/td][/tr][tr][td][/td][td]Learning to Fly, by Rachel Elizabeth Cole[/td][td]This collection combines five of Rachel Elizabeth Cole's touching short stories. In "Fallen Leaves," a woman must come to terms with the bad blood between her dead husband's grandmother and herself. In "Listen to the Rain," a young couple going through a rough patch struggles to find happiness. In "Caring For Lily," a young mother wrestles with her decision to return to work. In "For Good or For Bad," a disatisfied wife must decide if she'll risk everything for her ex-boyfriend. In "Is This Seat...[/td][/tr][tr][td][/td][td]Spell of Blindness, by Lori Tiron-Pandit[/td][td]Ana Dor envisions a love of mystical dimensions that will save her, solve all mysteries of life, and bring her closer to God and happiness. This love carries in her mind all the weight of a true faith, and Ana is determined to believe it into existence.

In time, however, she finds that she has been blinded by this same faith that once had opened her eyes. Unable to find in real life the man from her visions, after many failed relationships, Ana is starting to see that somewhere along...[/td][/tr][tr][td][/td][td]Elyon's Cipher, by Charmain Z. Brackett[/td][td]A group of armed soldiers isn't the welcoming committee, teen-agers Stephen and Lucy expect to find when they arrive in this sleepy little town. A virus has caused the town to be under quarantine. Stephen knows this is no ordinary illness; it's the nefarious work of his enemy from another realm. But why here' Stephen must rely on Elyon's Cipher to unlock the clues and stop his enemy before it's too late....[/td][/tr][tr][td][/td][td]Standing Guard, by VH Folland[/td][td]Flying home from their display seems a perfect time for Jim to train his wife on radio procedures. An SOS on a non-aviation channel was the last thing he expected to hear. The laws of sea and air are clear: the person who receives a distress call is bound to assist.

Even if they are in a very old aircraft, over a very large ocean, looking for a very small boat.

Standing Guard is a short story, set the season after Fire Season....[/td][/tr][tr][td][/td][td]Adderwald (The Anagenesis Series), by Marita Fowler[/td][td]Hunters defend it.
Politicians abuse it.
Zombies attack it.
The Adderwald....[/td][/tr][tr][td][/td][td]Dead Dreams (A Dakota Mystery), by M.K. Coker[/td][td]Dreams can inspire, crush-and even kill.

For Sheriff Karen Mehaffey, going for the stars-the sheriff's stars-wasn't turning out to be a dream come true. Flood waters are rising along with the thermometer, and the last thing she needs is a homicide. Detective Marek Okerlund, on the other hand, welcomes any distraction from the anniversary of his wife's death and from his mother-in-law's unannounced visit.

When Karen calls back her old classmate Adam Van Eck t...[/td][/tr][tr][td][/td][td]Iguana Diplomacy, by Harrison Booth[/td][td]Iguana Diplomacy; a tale of monsters, solicitors and petrol.

Port Dragnet's days are numbered. Thanks to an industrial accident and persistent attacks from the local basilisk population the whole town will soon be nothing but rubble.

Hours before the destruction, the last band of refugees set out down a desolate mountain highway to reach the nearest city; but it turns out things far worse are lying in wait for them. Far worse than toxic smog or lizards able to turn thei...[/td][/tr]_


----------



## KBoards Admin

It's Book Discovery Day! Every Friday we bring you a selection of books that are newly-published, or that have been overlooked.

Every great book was once a hidden gem. Click on a cover and start your own discovery!


My Lonely Heart (Twelve Months of Romance - February, by Margaret LakeMy Lonely Heart - A Short Story It's Valentine's Day and Holly is alone again. Darren is away on business as usual and Holly doesn't know how she's going to get through the day. But with some sage advice from the rehab center's favorite patient, 85 year-old Mary, Holly just might find a way to save her marriage....Die Portal-Chroniken - Portal: Band 1 (German Edition), by Imogen RoseKomm und finde mich vor zwei Jahren&#8230; Sechs Worte, die den Eishockey spielenden Wildfang Arizona in eine alternative Dimension geschleudert haben. Plötzlich lebt sie das Leben einer umschwärmten Cheerleaderin. Sie wird aus dem glücklichen Leben mit ihrem Vater gerissen und in ein neues, fremdes Leben mit ihrer verhassten Mutter gestoßen. Alle kennen sie als Arizona Darley, aber die ist sie nicht. Sie ist Arizona Stevens. Während sie versucht, Ant...Reprobate - A Katla Novel (Amsterdam Assassin Series), by Martyn V. HalmAssassin Katla breaks her own rules when confronted with an unusual witness... Blessed with an almost non-existent conscience, Katla Sieltjes, expert in disguising homicide, views assassination as an intricate and rewarding occupation. Hidden behind her male alter ego Loki, Katla receives anonymous assignments, negotiates the terms with clients through electronic means, all to protect her identity. Her solitary existence satisfies her until she meets a blind musician whose fail...Thanksgiving, 1942 (The Coleman Family Saga), by Alan SimonTake a trip back in time to spend the first Thanksgiving of World War II with the Coleman family and the return home to Pittsburgh of the two older sons-Jonathan and Joseph-for a brief holiday furlough in the middle of their Army Air Forces training...and what all family members expect will be their last Thanksgiving at home for a long while. Charlene Coleman, now seventeen years old, has secret dreams of fame after being told by none other than the star of Broadway's Pal Joey-Pittsburgh ...Euthanasia, by Mack MullunceyShe lies on the cold, metal table--clad in a loose, white paper dress--waiting, waiting, waiting, as her lover claims his next victim. When Alex left the clinic that day, she thought she could move on from the rape that left her pregnant and the agonizing decision to have an abortion. That is, until the child she thought she left behind contacts her. Terrorized by mysterious phone calls and guilt, Alex feels her sanity slipping away as she becomes convinced that she must...Phoning It In, by Nicole CiacchellaMelinda can summarize her life in a few words: dead-end job, nonexistent love life, and a contentious relationship with her older sister-not exactly the rosy picture she had of life at 25. When Benoit enters the picture, she falls hard. Gorgeous, funny, and smart, he's everything she's ever wanted in a man and more, but she can't fathom that he could possibly want a plus-sized girl like her. Tired of going through the motions, Melinda tries to find the courage to...Mom Con, by K. MorrisMeet Anita Henry, a hard-working, single mom trying to launch her own business after losing her job. The only problem is a nasty lawsuit charging her with stealing secrets from her ex-employer. Corporate espionage' Please. Her single greatest offense was a fashion felony. But when a shady court ruling forces Anita to cease and desist, she's determined to set things right. Her plan involves launching the hippest night spot in town, but can she work her scheme while juggl...Theft at the Speed of Light, by Michael GallowayIn a matter of minutes, thousands of checking accounts across America go empty. Caught up in the theft is Alex Poole, a software engineer who works on house arrest and prisoner tracking systems. As a result, he switches his account to Aspirizon Bank--an institution well known for its friendly tellers, futuristic branches, and the ever-popular "Liberty Card". But when he finds the bank is run by a notorious ex-coworker and strange visitors start arriving at his door, he realizes the ba...From Earth to Mars and Beyond, by Ruth NestvoldFrom Earth to Mars and Beyond is a collection of eight previously published science fiction stories by award-winning author Ruth Nestvold. But reader be warned: The stories in this collection do not depict an ideal future world. Most of these stories do not end happily, and many of them are on the bleak side. Main characters die. If you only like happy endings, this is not the book for you. On the positive side, "Mars: A Traveler's Guide," was nominated for a Nebula Award. "Troy and t...The Village of Lost Souls, by Sam KatesJohn Andrews is five years old when he watches his brother fight the fearsome Mahoneys on a patch of wasteground in Newcastle in pre-war England. It is a battle that will reverberate down the years. He is nine when World War II arrives and tears his family apart. He is seventeen when his mother flees the North-east and her despair. He accompanies her to the other end of England, to Cornwall. To the village. It is in the village that John meets his first love, but joy is overshadowed ...Last Chance Jack - A Fantasy Short Story, by Cate Dean A Fantasy Short Story - approximately 37 pages Jack is a guardian angel. A guardian angel who has failed every single assignment. For the past hundred years. ? Now he has been given his final assignment, and he has one last chance. One chance to prove himself, one chance to change his fate. But there is a catch: the assignment can't see him, unless he can find a way to break through, a way to touch her. Only then can he even begin to help her. <...The Encounter (Boreal and John Grey), by Chrystalla ThomaThis is Episode One in the serial "Boreal and John Grey". It is novella-length - about 60 pages. Episode Two "The Gate" out now. Centuries ago, they tried to invade us and failed. Now the elves are back. Paranormal Bureau Agent Ella Jones knows her job: fight the Shades living between worlds and keep everyone safe. But then her partner goes missing, a mysterious guy saves her life, and increasingly dangerous creatures slip into her city. After centuries of peace, the ...Fierce Creatures (Away From Whipplethorn Book Two), by A.W. HartoinAnother day. Another disaster. After surviving a kidnapping and battling with spriggans, Matilda Whipplethorn finds her life in a suburban human house pretty boring. She's been excluded from school because of her fire-making abilities and her former friends are afraid of her. Salvation comes in the form of a life-threatening illness. Her tutor, Miss Penrose, needs a medication and there's only one place to get it, the spriggans. Matilda heads back to the antique mall to save Miss Penros...Petectives, by Robert J. SmithPECTECTIVES It's almost Halloween and freewheeling feline private eye Gatsby and his cerebral mentor Yoshi have decided to help a pretty young cat find her missing brother. What starts as a routine missing pet investigation soon pits them against both a gang of vicious criminal pit bulls as well as the neighborhood dog police, who are looking into rumors of dogfights. While Gatsby's up to his whiskers in danger and romance, Yoshi's putting together the pieces of a puzzle that could r...The Walk: A Short Story, by Lee ReedyOne thousand and one. A phrase that meant someone had to take the walk. A phrase that hadn't been muttered in a generation. As far as Herbert Rainey was concerned, that was a blessing in more ways than one. But the birth of his great-grandchild had people in the compound muttering one thousand and one. And that meant that it was time for Herbert to take the walk. And no one returns from the walk....


----------



## KBoards Admin

It's Book Discovery Day! Every Friday we bring you a selection of books that are newly-published, or that have been overlooked.

Every great book was once a hidden gem. Click on a cover and start your own discovery!


Strange Worlds, by Paul ClaytonIn the future, the love of a young man's life is dying. He would do almost anything to keep her alive&#8230;except that! In Dog Man, it turns out that Oscar the tomcat was just misunderstood - with deadly consequences&#8230; A love sick young man attempts to tap the power of an ancient religion to secure the affections of a girl on their class trip to Christland&#8230; The dead come briefly back to life every year when the astral dimensions align in Day, or Two, of The Dead. A cynical young 'player'...Blood, Smoke and Ashes, by Bradley ConvissarIn the Fall of 1955, the state of Nevada used the electric chair to execute a prisoner for the first time. It was also the last time. Molly Blackburn, nicknamed Jane the Ripper by the Las Vegas press after killing eleven men while posing as a prostitute, was strapped to the chair without incident. The switch was flipped. Everything after that went horribly wrong. Since that day, a copycat Jane the Ripper has appeared almost every decade in a differen...Stealer of Horses (High Country #3), by Loretta Jackson The famous Carlo painting Stealer of Horses sells for cash in a small Wyoming town and gallery owner Sheldon Spence gives the $200,000 to his wife, who walks over to the bank to make the deposit&#8230;and never returns. A witness claims to have seen a frightened-looking Susan Spence in a battered old Chevy, speeding out of town. And each succeeding clue reveals a different angle on her disappearance. Sheriff Jeff McQuede begins to wonder if this is more than a simple case of kidna...Black Forest (Arthur Murray Thrillers), by David ThayerIn post war Europe Arthur Murray hunted Nazis. In post war America Arthur is home from the war, working as an insurance investigator in Manhattan. It's the era of the space program and rockets that will one day carry us to the moon. The scientists working on the Redstone project include Germans who worked on the V2 program at places like Peenemunde; one of them is targeted for abduction by the Israelis and Arthur finds himself caught between opposing forces. For him it's a journey back in t...Katya And Cyrus Time Pilgrims, by Dennis HigginsWhen the Callahans found Katya they soon discovered that she was the most powerful Time Pilgrim they'd ever employed at their time research facility, National. However, they soon discover she's plagued with a condition known as temporal amnesia. She can't remember what year she's from and is trying to locate her roots. Because of Katya's time displacement, she's not matured physically beyond the age of twenty, although she's much older. She becomes a sponge in every time period she...Starbleached, by Chelsea GaitherAdrienne had one job when she came to Holton Station: Develop a drug that will take humans off the Overseer menu. After working triage in Earth's biggest space-port, this marathon of long nights, hot coffee (and even hotter research assistants) is a breeze&#8230;until she's stranded on a hostile planet with an Overseer renegade. Now she has a one hell of a choice: destroy her research, or die as a monster's midnight snack. Well, she'll be defiant to the last; all else fails, at least she'l...Resumes that Win..They have Very Powerful Opening Lines - How to Use Personal Branding to Ace Job Hunting, Job Search, Interviews & Career Change. (Six Second Personal Branding), by Nara Kaveripatnam Reading "Resumes that Win. They have Very Powerful Opening Lines" and doing its simple exercise will turbocharge your career. This book simply shows you how to write a Resume opening statement using a powerful positioning technique that will help you ace your job hunting & interview. There is no jazz, no fluff - This 6,000-word book is about writing an "Effective" opening line in your Resume. It deals with personal branding. The Positioning techniques I discuss here...A Simple Nuts and Bolts Guide to Yogic Meditation and Relaxation, by Arwen JayneA short and simple do-it-yourself straightforward experiential guide to yogic meditation and relaxation for straightforward people. It's for those who want to practise meditation for its benefits without having to join a religion or attending expensive retreats and without having to learn a heap of Sanskrit words or obscure terms. Terms that are given are fully explained and are provided for those wishing to research topics further....The Prisoner and the Sun (The Complete Trilogy), by Brad Magnarella"Who hasn't wanted to peek behind the curtain to find the truth' This story invokes that sense better than any I've read in ages." - H. Widner "Beautifully written, thoughtfully constructed, with an endearing central character... A must-read for any Tolkien or Terry Brooks fan!" - E. Gyll "4.5 of 5 stars... one of the best books I've read this year." - T. Fonseca, author of The Time Cavern An epic fantasy and...CHAUSIKU (THE GATHERING STORM), by Pamela E. CashChassie Moreau woke up the morning of her 16th birthday believing that she would celebrate the day with her best friend John as a normal teenager but she was dead wrong. Instead, Chassie found out that she and John were far from being normal and that she was now in extreme danger. Chassie's real name was Chausiku Aminia Sakombi Moreau and she was a descendent of the Sakombi clan of the Azande tribe in Africa, one of the six secret clans in the world with supernatural abilities. ...Darke: The Devil, The Magician and The Fool, by Julie MorriganWorld-renowned illusionist Thaddeus Darke is up against the clock: he has just three months to deliver a soul to settle the debt he owes Old Harry &#8230; the Devil himself. Not just any soul, either: it has to be the soul of someone who owes him a debt from the past. And if Thaddeus fails to deliver, the soul of his eight-year-old niece will be taken instead. When Joe Fox's life is turned upside-down, forcing him to return to the UK, he's keen to catch up with his old school friend T...How Ninja Brush Their Teeth, by R.A. Hobbs(Novelette) What does a ninja do when he loses his job as an esteemed operative in a secretive ninja clan and finds himself faced with the dreadful monotony of a nine-to-five job' He picks fights with bikers, tries to stay one step ahead of a beautiful but relentless enemy, and adopts a stray cat....Murderous Relations, by Anna DrakeLife turns difficult when Jessica Chase struggles over Christmas break to recover from a lost love and the murder of her beloved aunt. The detectives investigating her aunt's death think Jessica could have been the killer. Her aunt's best friend believes she and Jessica can solve the crime. But Jessica's efforts to track a killer also bring her face to face with her faith -- or lack of it -- in love and men and family relationships. ...The Fourth Crusade, by Mark ButlerThe year is 1202 and the Catholic Church rules the hearts and minds of all Europeans. The leader of the Church, Pope Innocent III, issues a summons to every able bodied man and boy: Take up arms and reclaim Jerusalem from the Muslims. The un-civilized world has been called to wage holy war. In the streets of Barcelona, Spain, Rayjo de Merafiza is celebrated as a hero of the Third Crusade. His name is known throughout the land. But the peaceful life has never been Rayjo's purpose, and...Someone Like You (Blue Club Books), by Robin HartSomeone Like You - 50,800 words Nicole never thought she'd be paying for dates, but desperate times call for desperate measures. Her heart needs a break and she figures Club Blue is the answer, with its sexy men that can't break her heart because she's paying them. Seems perfect, until one of the escorts is oddly familiar... Sean isn't ready to give up on Nicole. He's loved her for more than a decade, and he's tired of being the long distance best friend on the sidelines...


----------



## KBoards Admin

It's Book Discovery Day! Every Friday we bring you a selection of books that are newly-published, or that have been overlooked.

Every great book was once a hidden gem. Click on a cover and start your own discovery!


Artificial Absolutes, by Mary FanJane Colt is just another recent college grad working as an Interstellar Confederation office drone-until the day she witnesses her best friend, Adam, kidnapped by a mysterious criminal. An extensive cover-up thwarts her efforts to report the crime, shaking her trust in the authorities. Only her older brother, Devin, believes her account. Devin hopes to leave behind his violent past and find peace in a marriage to the woman he loves. That hope shatters when he discovers a shocking s...Euthanasia, by Mack MullunceyShe lies on the cold, metal table--clad in a loose, white paper dress--waiting, waiting, waiting, as her lover claims his next victim. When Alex left the clinic that day, she thought she could move on from the rape that left her pregnant and the agonizing decision to have an abortion. That is, until the child she thought she left behind contacts her. Terrorized by mysterious phone calls and guilt, Alex feels her sanity slipping away as she becomes convinced that she must...Visits, by John PhelpsTony Lansing has just killed a young woman. He'd never killed anyone before even though he'd met plenty of people who deserved it. He just never had the nerve. For sixty years, it had always been easier to turn the other cheek; to turn tail and run. But not anymore. Now he knows he can stand up for himself. He doesn't need to take everything that life dishes out. He can push back. He can get even. And &#8230; getting even f...The Last Day on Earth, by R.M. Allinson"A pre-post-apocalyptic joy ride thriller philosophy jam" Sometimes Lucy Black wished the governments had never admitted the asteroid was coming, and that everything they'd used to attempt to steer it off course had failed. Hadn't admitted it would be catastrophic, and that it wasn't just going to burn up in the atmosphere. Hadn't confirmed it was bigger than the one that had wiped out the dinosaurs and that they were probably all going to die. That was two months ag...Life Shift, by Michelle SleeWhat do you do when a parallel universe calls' Christine thought she was happy. She had wonderful friends and family, and was married to a loving husband. What was there not to be happy about' Of course life wasn't perfect. But what life is' Certainly there were things missing from her life and decisions that she regretted. But that's true of everyone, she told herself. So yes Christine thought she was happy. And maybe she was. But one evening everything changes for Christ...A Gathering of Shades, by David Stahler Jr.Between the worlds of life and death... Sixteen-year-old Aidan's grandmother has a secret recipe. She feeds ghost. Her nightly ritual keeps the local lost souls lingering, caught between life and death. When Aidan stumbles upon this knowledge in the wake of his own father's death, the revelation shakes him to the core. Grief-stricken, he is dangerously drawn into the strange and wondrous world of the dead-and away from the living people who love him. Set in the Northeast ...Bloodfire (Blood Destiny 1), by Helen HarperMackenzie Smith has always known that she was different. Growing up as the only human in a pack of rural shapeshifters will do that to you, but then couple it with some mean fighting skills and a fiery temper and you end up with a woman that few will dare to cross. However, when the only father figure in her life is brutally murdered, and the dangerous Brethren with their predatory Lord Alpha come to investigate, Mack has to not only ensure the physical safety of her adopted family by hiding h...Tears of the Goddess (The Goddess Series #1 of 2 (Romance Short Story)), by R.M. PrioleauCelestra, Goddess of Beauty, aspires to leave her home of Siyr, the god-realm, to travel the cosmos and create a new world of her own. But her dreams cannot be fulfilled unless she is one of the seven chosen to undergo a trial put forth by the Genesis Spirit-a trial in which she alone must nourish a Genesis Seed with tears from her heart. Tydus, God of Chaos, is renowned and adored by many in Siyr, but his heart has always yearned for only one-Celestra. Unlike most Siyran goddesse...Enflamed (The Pyromancer Trilogy), by R.M. PrioleauKaijin Sora is a young man with a troubled past. A few months after disaster befalls his home, Kaijin sets out on a journey to learn about himself and his purpose. As Kaijin is guided closer to his destiny, he discovers new secrets and makes some unlikely friends, while unaware that he already had the most powerful ally in his possession. When trouble finds his friends and allies, Kaijin's fiery passion ignites within him. But even the brightest flame cannot illuminate the ...Always and Forever (Secrets of Shadow Hill), by S. P. CervantesTwin sisters Ava and Hannah were ripped from their peaceful seeming lives into a whirlwind of attacks and war only to learn the real truth about their existence. Nothing was as it seemed anymore and may never be again. They had already lost their father in childhood now they have to cope with their mother's kidnapping as they watch those sworn to protect them risk their lives....Mythical, The Series (Omnibus #1), by C.E. Martin(A collection of the first three books in the Mythical series that pits supersoldiers against the supernatural.) They have been living among us for millenia, hiding in the shadows. Some believe in them, some do not, but when the mythical become a threat, the U.S. military sends in their own supersoldiers to defend against the supernatural. After millenia trapped in separate tombs, two shapeshifting giants are set free in the modern world. Able to take the form, the memories...Callis Rose, by Mark TufoCallis Rose is a girl blessed with a gift from above or cursed with a ruthless power she barely understands, it's really just a matter of degrees. As her family life is turned asunder she is thrown into an indifferent Social Services program where she defends herself the only way she knows how. Callis is moved from home to home until she finally settles at the Lowries. As she starts her first day of high school she meets both her favorite and least favorite person, both happen to reside at the...The Music Mage (The Ravanmark Saga), by Sandra MillerArt is power, Music is magic, And no one is what they seem. When powerful and charismatic painter Lord Malrec brings newly-unemployed music teacher Alannys Gale to Ravanmark, it seems to be the answer to her prayers. ?She's had all she can stand of the power plays and politics at the middle school where she used to work. But Lord Malrec has plans for her...plans that may not be as noble as they appear. The more she sees of Ravanmark, ...(Her Secret) Pirate (Crossfire), by Gennita LowSHORT SEAL Adventure (Short story from anthology. NOT A FULL NOVEL. Part of Crossfire SEAL series) Rebecca Powers, aid to her ambassador father, was on board a food aid ship to promote the new international treaty when pirates struck. Under attack, she and her father are separated, hiding from the pirates. "Zone" Zodenko's navy SEAL team is tasked to board the ship, take out the pirates, and get to the ambassador and his daughter before they are taken hostage. Zone had prev...A Fit for the Kings, by P. A. MilkoMary Poppins does not live here. The only magic is in the markers. It is though, a nanny's story; one not for the faint of heart. A keen, detailed glimpse into the world of the Modern Day Nanny. [Circa 2012] "Comes at you in fast succession ?from five distinct voices." ? Relatable & poignant from all sides. ?Whose will you be on' ?You'll ?be surprised! P.A. Milko's debut novel A Fit for the Kings is a realis...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Here are today's Book Discoveries!


Endpoint, by Rejean GiguereIn 1989 a KGB interrogator thought he discovered a message imbedded in a victim's migraine headache. In 2012 Alexi Tambov is snatching people off the streets of New York City, still trying to extract answers that will lead him to the message. When Gary and Chantal are mugged coming out of a support group meeting, they brush it off as "life in the city". When a second mugging turns into a full-fledged kidnapping they are dragged into Alexi's web. Help arrives unexpec...As Far as Blood Goes, by Rochelle Hollander SchwabMichael's white master is also his father, but his master "don't care nothin' 'bout that," Michael knows, making up his mind to run up North. Reaching a free state at last, he achieves the near impossible - becoming a physician. But the Passage of the Fugitive Slave Law brings slave-catchers hunting him down. Can he escape slavery a second time - this time with his white half-brother's help' The riveting prequel to A Different Sin....Cliff Diver (An Emilia Cruz Novel), by Carmen AmatoWhen Emilia Cruz, Acapulco's first and only female police detective, dives into the investigation of a dirty cop's death, she might just hit the rocks instead of the water. ?With hot nights on the beach and suspense straight out of the headlines, CLIFF DIVER and the Emilia Cruz mystery series go inside Mexico's drug war with a fearless style and a woman who'll be hard to forget. THE DEATH OF A DIRTY COP Forced to lead the murder investigation into the death of ?...After The Fires Went Out: Coyote (Book One of the Post-Apocalyptic Series), by Regan Wolfrom First came the comet. Then came the fires. Now we fight to save what's left. Baptiste, stranded 500 miles from his wife and daughter, at the northern edge of civilization, has made a vow to protect a teenage girl from the chaos that surrounds them. But as food and fuel runs out, and even friends prove they can't be trusted, Baptiste realizes that this promise won't be easy to keep....Fontaine and the Dreamtellers, by Hudson OwenAn adventurer arrives on Conus as a prisoner, to toil in the pit, rows and rows of keyworkers with potty seats and gerbil tubes. Their job is to convert the dreams of the Wicks, an ancient race of dreamtellers, into code for brain patches. The computerized Topsiders, who forced the Wicks to live underground, have lost the capacity to dream and rely on the patches to function. The head of the corporation that runs Conus vows to eliminate the Wicks and rely on computer-manufactured dr...March Madness (Twelve Months of Romance - March), by Margaret LakeMarch Madness - a novelette It's St. Patrick's Day, the one day of the year when everyone wants to be Irish. Even Angie Sorelli. But what Angie really wants is to meet her new neighbor, red-haired Irishman Brian O'Malley. Too bad Brian's best friend, darkly handsome Tommy Roventi, sees Angie first....Freedom Road, by T.M. Souders**FINALIST, USA Book Awards, Young Adult Fiction, 2012** A father's selfish demands, broken booze bottles, and falling-down mothers are everyday fixtures in eighteen-year-old Samantha Becker's life. Armed with her guitar and music to keep her comfort in a volatile world, Sam's one dream to study classical guitar at Juilliard may very well be her salvation. But when her father's careless actions lead to an "accident," Sam's ability to play the guitar dies along with her d...A Monster's Game, by Maud MullerCrime reporter Alamanda Tyler is in Detroit to write human-interest story about a six year old girl killed in a drive by shooting. When a wealthy white woman is beaten to death on a suburban street, Tyler's boss orders her to "drop the piece on the black kid" to cover the story. A few days later, the body of a Boston financier is discovered in Detroit's Greektown district. Identical MO's and the absence of evidence linking the victims fuel speculation that a serial killer is o...Heavy Mental: A Clancy Parker Mystery, by P.J. MorseA musician's gotta eat, which is why rock guitarist Clancy Parker takes on side gigs as a private eye. When she gets a new case involving a stolen necklace, Clancy's thrilled at the prospect of easy money. The job turns out to be anything but. Soon enough, Clancy must dodge threats from disgruntled secretaries, unhinged society matrons and rampaging ice cream trucks. The only person who can provide answers about the necklace is her client's sexy psychiatrist, but Clancy's buddin...Top 10 Email Scams (Internet Scams Revealed), by Kathleen McMahonOnline fraud and email scams are on the rise - arm yourself with knowledge *before* you become the next scam victim. TOP 10 EMAIL SCAMS, Volume 1 in the Internet Scams Revealed series, is a practical easily understood guide for how to recognize and avoid the most popular Internet email scams. Written with the non-technical person in mind, this book will explain how scams work, red flag clues for recognizing a scam before you become a victim, and actual real-world email examples of the...Connections (Jack Contino Crime Stories), by Steven P. MariniSome people seek out connections. Jack Contino does it for a living. A cop knows how to link people and events. Maria Falcone connects people and places: the city of Boston, a rural New Hampshire college town, a Boston hit man, a college professor . . . Jack Contino is a veteran cop with the Metropolitan District Commission Police Department. He often works with the FBI; a gangland massacre puts him in pursuit of a killer, but the trail takes an unexpected turn. Maria conne...A Pledge of Silence, by Flora J. SolomonIn January of 1941, Margie Bauer is called to active duty in the Army Nurse Corps of the United States Army Reserves, and her mother sadly laments, "You're a capable girl, but the world's a dangerous place." Despite her mother's concerns, Margie is delighted when she learns her assignment is to Sternberg Hospital in Manila, Philippines-the Pearl of the Orient. She falls in love with the beauty of the island, and the carefree lifestyle of bridge games, tennis dates, pool parties, and ...Elusive (On The Run), by Sara RosettIf you enjoy Elizabeth Peter's Vicky Bliss series or Romancing the Stone, Elusive has the same mix of mystery, international travel, and light romance. Zoe Hunter loves living on the edge. Free-spirited and spontaneous, she's built a life stringing together various freelance gigs that keep her bank account barely in the black. But when her ex, Jack, goes missing along with several million dollars from his business and the FBI zeros in on her as a person of interest, Zo...Possessing the Grimstone, by John Grover A mage finds his magic, a leader finds her strength, a hero finds his courage. A storm is coming. The sky darkens. Wind howls. Thunder rocks the land. The world of Athora is in grave danger. An unknown enemy rises in the uncharted lands of the east, emerging from the mists of the Fifling sea. Armed with a powerful magical artifact thought lost over a thousand years ago, they're destroying everything in their path. Yet hope remains, for this unstoppable evil only posses...One Husband Too Many, by Jacqueline DiamondMagic sends her back through time&#8230;to the wrong man. On the verge of a divorce, Jana Edwards wishes she could go back six years, before she met the rogue she impulsively married, and respond to the online profile of a farmer who sounded like an ideal husband and father. To her astonishment, her heirloom pendant grants her wish...but the "perfect" man turns out to be the same rogue, using another name and involved in a shady project. Jana knows Drake Edwards-intimately?...


----------



## KBoards Admin

It's Book Discovery Day! Every Friday we bring you a selection of books that are newly-published, or that have been overlooked.

Every great book was once a hidden gem. Browse through the books below and start your own discovery!


Heaven Sent (The Heaven Sent Series, Book 1), by Leigh GraysonAngela Talbott is dead. And she just realized that heaven isn't eternal bliss and golden halos and discussions about cream cheese-it's work. Hard work. Angela has been dead for three days, and she's already been given a job-solving her own murder, which is turning out to be tougher than she ever would have thought. Being dead makes her invisible to the living, but it sure doesn't make her Sherlock Holmes. And the suspects are piling up-her boyfriend, her anal-retentive co-work...A Fall of Silver (The Redemption Series), by Amy Corwin Their secrets are about to catch up with them. Allison "Quicksilver" Bankes has a simple philosophy: the only good vampire is a dead vampire. After a brutal encounter with the undead, Quicksilver wants revenge and she's about to kill a vampire to save a young woman's life when Kethan Hilliard confronts her. Kethan promises peace for both vampires and humans in exchange for an end to the slaughter, but Quicksilver knows that's not going to happen. <...The Devil's Keep, by C.A. DeytonSara had no idea her life was anything more than mundane. Following the tragic death of her mother, she found herself just going through the motions, pretending life was worth living. That was until she met Michael Bartlett. Once she discovers her distant past is colliding with her present, life takes a jolting turn. Suddenly, Sara discovers she is part of a destiny she never knew. One which puts her in the center of a century old conflict between a clan of vampires and a cruel, unrelenting...The Assigned, by A. D. Smith IIII am A. D. Smith, an auth--sorry, but I cannot disclose this information. I've taken a major chance in just revealing my name. They may be watching. They could be anywhere, even as you read this. But I must tell the story as it was told to me. Would you believe... There are those among us who are not as they appear. Demons walk this earth as mortal men. They are persuading many to join their uprising. The Persuaded have infiltrated every sector of society. Doctors, lawyers, p...Humorous Lines and Clever Interjections for Contemporary Flirting, by UpwardAfter so many years of social interaction you have common sayings you gravitate to quite often. You have your "can't argue with that" line. Your "you need to get out more" line. Your "I call it like I see it" line. You find no reason in brushing up on your humor when "that's what she said" interjections win over social circles just fine. Performing a stand-up routine is not something on your list of things to try this year and you are kind of past the "I'm going to be overly outgoing" shtick, ye...Memoir of a Gothic Girl, by Scott PixelloFor 13-year-old Celine Smith, saying what she thinks at school and at home only seems to land her in trouble, so instead she starts a diary. But this won't just be any old diary. For Celine transforms herself into Severina Smith and join the ranks of the undead. She travels to the dark side, learning how to dress and dance as a member of an underground youth movement but stays overground so people can still see her. This will be the memoir of a Goth. If only she knew what that was. This is the...Murder in Death's Door County (An Annie Malone Cozy Mystery), by Elizabeth RoseNew Release for Cozy Mystery Fans! A Murder Mystery set in Door County! Similar to authors Janet Evanovich, Joanne Fluke, and Stephanie Bond... Everyone has had been stuck in a job they can't stand, right' In this cozy mystery, free-spirited Annie Malone needs to ditch her dull, drab job, but doesn't know how. She is in a rut. She needs a change, and fast. Thrown a lifeline from her moonlighting job as a ghostwriter, she packs her suitcase and heads up to idyl...HOME TO ROOST, by C. A. HOCKINGAustralian Prime Minister Marian Hardwick has achieved everything she ever wanted to become the most powerful woman in the country. She is admired by some, but seen as ruthless, calculating and manipulative by others. Only two men really know her - her husband and her brother - but one loves her and the other hates her. When one threatens to destroy her by revealing a secret buried deep in her past, the other can save her, but first he must break her completely. Marian's life sp...Unburying Hope, by Mary WallaceCinematic foray from the 'ruin porn' of Detroit to the warming of a young woman's love life in Hawaii. In the broken Detroit economy that echoes her own childhood traumas, a young woman falls in love with a wounded Iraq War veteran fighting his hidden addictions. When she finds the courage to follow her dreams to Hawaii, the possibility of healing comes with the arrival of the vet's recently discovered daughter....Outmaneuvered, by J. L. HammerA missing influential CEO-a handsome, ambitious FBI agent-and a smart-mouthed blonde bombshell-in the end, who will be outmaneuvered' To FBI Special Agent Cruz Romero the assignment seems cut and dry: shadow Amanda Price, the estranged daughter of a missing high-powered CEO, and find evidence linking her to his disappearance. The last thing Romero expects while on surveillance is for her to strut right up to him, insisting they've met before. Once he gets a good look at this fam...The Nameless Dwarf, by D.P. PriorBox set -- All 5 books of the Chronicles of the Nameless Dwarf in one. "Fantasy Adventure Book of the Year for 2012". It is THAT good!" - R. Nicholson (Amazon top 1000 reviewer) Red to the elbows with the blood of his people, the Nameless Dwarf's only desire is to save the ones who got away. The dwarves have gone! Thousands have been slaughtered in the blood-drenched streets of their ravine city by one of their own wielding a demonic axe. ...Bring Home The Butterflies Vol. I: How to Attract More Monarchs to your Butterfly Garden...and Keep them there!, by Tony GomezEven though monarch butterflies are more common than most others, they are rarely seen in many of our butterfly gardens. But what if you could have hundreds of monarchs fluttering through your yard each summer'... or even dozens at once' Then imagine these magical monarch butterflies staying around for hours on end entertaining you with a spectacular aerial display. If this sounds like a dream, it is! But it's a dream that can happen if you're willing to try some new strategies in your gar...Angel Of The City, by R.J. LeahyA vision of a dystopian future, as seen through the eyes of a brain damaged ex-policeman. The last city on Earth is an overcrowded, festering metropolis of segregated quarters and ancient, ethnic hatreds. It is a city on the edge of starvation, slowly succumbing to the creeping death that has choked off the rest of the world. When the leader of a nascent resistance movement is captured by the government, a nameless, brain-damaged thief is hired to rescue her. It's a suicid...Fat Chance, by R.J. LeahySean McDermott is a private detective in New York City, it says so right on his business card. It's an ok job, but it isn't as exciting as most people think, and that's fine by him. He makes it a rule not to get involved in active police cases or in any case where people are likely to get hurt-especially him. So why does the mob suddenly want him dead' Sure it's all a mistake, but dead from a mistake is still dead. Taking advice from his friend, The Juke, he starts on a c...Flying Lessons, by H. Lovelyn BettisonHenry and his daughter, Chandra, are stuck. Haunted by the past, they sleepwalk through life until unexpected relationships shake up their perceptions of reality. Henry's new friendship with a neighbor blurs the boundaries between the living and the dead, and Chandra starts to see possibilities she's never noticed before....


----------



## KBoards Admin

It's Book Discovery Day! Every Friday we bring you a selection of books that are newly-published, or that have been overlooked.

Every great book was once a hidden gem. Browse through the books below and start your own discovery!

Worldwide links: http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2013/03/book-discovery-day-friday-mar-22.html


Pas De Death (The Dani Spevak Mystery Series), by Amanda BriceBook 3 of the Dani Spevak Mystery Series! pas de deux: (NOUN: pl. pas de deux) 1. A dance for two, especially a dance in ballet consisting of an entrée and adagio, a variation for each dancer, and a coda. 2. A close relationship between two people or things, as during an activity. pas de death (NOUN: yeah ... totally made up) 1. A dance of death. 2. When Dani Spevak stumbles over a dead body and gets into another crazy situation. Aspiring bal...Social Media Scams: Protect Yourself on Facebook, Twitter, eBay & More (Volume 2), by Kathleen McMahonOnline fraud and social media scams are on the rise - arm yourself with knowledge *before* you become the next scam victim. Volume 1 covers the Top 10 Email Scams (978-1938831003), this book - Volume 2, takes understanding scams to the next frontier beyond email: social media. SOCIAL MEDIA SCAMS, Volume 2 in the Internet Scams Revealed series, is a practical easily understood guide for how to recognize and avoid the most popular scam on social media sites like Facebook, Twi...Heir Untamed (Royals Book 1), by Danielle BourdonDesperate for work to avoid eviction from her Seattle apartment, photographer Chey Sinclair accepts a rare opportunity to travel abroad and photograph Latvala Royalty. Encountering the Royals for the first time, Chey experiences an instant attraction to Mattias, second in line to the throne. He's charming, confident-and taken. During a horseback ride to clear her head, Chey finds herself in a scuffle with Sander Fisk, head of security. Rugged, determined and sharp tongued, Sander is...Interred (Chronicles of the Interred, Book One), by Marilyn AlmodovarTime has never been an issue for Baxter Jacobs, but then she never knew she had the ability to Bend it. As her sixteenth birthday approaches, Baxter inherits a pendant that will change her life. Connected to the pendant is a dark and mysterious young man named Declan Ashdown. Trapped in a Time loop for the past 122 years, Declan needs Baxter's help to escape. The only problem is, she has no idea how to do it. To acquire the power she needs to free him, she'll become...Shadow on the Rose, by Laura Jane LeighMarion is thrilled when she and her husband, James, buy a lovely, old mansion with a rose garden. After they move in, however, she falls ill and must stay at home to rest. Alone and depressed, she begins to have strange dreams which seem to take her back into the past. Although James is skeptical, Marion believes that when she sleeps, she is leading the life of a young Victorian woman, Mariana. Mariana used to visit the house as a guest of her friend Rosamund, whose mother is thought to ha...Not for Glory, a Historical Novel of Scotland (The Black Douglas Trilogy), by J. R. Tomlin(THE BLACK DOUGLAS TRILOGY: Book III) James, Lord of Douglas, known to his foes as the Black Douglas, leads a flank of the Scottish army in crushing a vast invading English ?force at the waters of the Bannockburn. Fresh from battle, James revels in honors heaped on him by the Scots and in the hatred of the enemy. When King Robert the Bruce orders him to push their advantage and force the English to the peace table, they both know the only way ?James can do so is b...Everybody thinks this is nowhere, by Jeff ShephardJeff is a man with problems. He's a doctor who's addicted to pain killers ( that's a problem), and because of gambling debts (another problem), he's decided the best place for him might be somewhere far far away, preferably on another continent. And because of this he finds himself in a country at war with itself, ruled by militias, and with plenty of problems of its own. Where even one bad decision can get you killed. Welcome to Nowhere....Agents of Reason, by John IssittJeremiah was a London radical. He and his associates gave themselves to the cause - a cause that was always dangerous and compromised. This is his story. Whilst his efforts received no dividend in his lifetime today we are in his debt -we enjoy the freedoms for which he risked his life. When the Bastille fell in 1789 English radicals like Jeremiah saw the promise of freedom but by early 1793 the French Revolution had turned into madness as Robespierre and the guillotine p...Dogs and Love - Stories of Fidelity, by Ferris RobinsonThese sixteen true stories about dogs will delight dog people, and may even please those rare humans who don't own pets. Each short story is about a dog, love and the special bond that can form between dogs and people. Love stories for all ages, almost any of these short stories could be a bedtime story for children, although they run the emotional gamut from absurdity to poignancy. The language is clean, and although the loss of a pet is always sad, the idea of dressing a chihuahua in a red cor...Dying For You (#6 in Rafferty & Llewellyn Procedurals), by Geraldine EvansDYING FOR YOU #6 of 15-strong procedural series Fancy some light relief after yet another serial killer book about blood, guts and the unspeakable doings of the latest sadist' Then DYING FOR YOU, Geraldine Evans' 6th novel in her Rafferty & Llewellyn Procedural series, should do it. 'Evans brings wit and insight to this tale of looking for love in all the wrong places.' KIRKUS STARRED REVIEW Detective Inspector Joe Rafferty manages to become chief s...A Knight's Guide To Spiritual Warfare, by L. M. RothSpiritual warfare is on the increase in Christian circles. Unfortunately, there have been casualties due to ignorance in how to wage war successfully. Let's take a fun and informative look back at a time when striving for excellence in character was the norm, and all was done for the glory of God. As we examine the Age of Chivalry, the game of chess, and historical battles that changed nations, we will learn that strongholds will crumble and a field of victory is assured when all of the players ...Quest For the Kingdom Part I The Legend of the Great Pearl, by L. M. Roth"All may seek, and all may buy, the Great Pearl of price so rare, But it will cost all you possess, So let the buyer beware." Thus begins the riddle that leads young Marcus Maximus on the quest of a lifetime. In a single day his world was destroyed when he was seized and sold into slavery, his father's estate confiscated by the government, and his parents thrown into prison. Now a ruthless Empress demands that Marcus find and bring to her a legendary and costly Pearl as the price for...The Heist, by Shaun JeffreyAfter a vicious robbery at a theme park, callous gang leader, Greg Armstrong blows up a rollercoaster to aid their escape, resulting in eighty-seven deaths. Months later, Kurt Vaughn and his family are enjoying a day out geocaching, but Kurt is about to discover that there's more to the treasure hunt than he realises as the caches supposedly lead to the stolen money, and the crooks are on the trail. Now Kurt and his family find themselves pawns in a far more deadly game. Novella ap...Heaven Can Wait (Dutch Country Brides), by Cheryl St.JohnRaised within the confines of a strict religious community, Lydia Beker longs for a simple touch, dreams of seeing more of the world. When handsome farmer, Jakob Neubauer and his family visit the bakery where she works, she is fascinated, but Outsiders are forbidden to her. Jakob is attracted to Lydia, as well, and she makes the difficult decision to leave everything she knows behind to marry him. He offers love and passion, but will she ever fit into his world'...24 Seconds, by gretchen netterfieldHow would you be different if your most traumatic memory was erased' Detective Jasmine West is determined to find justice for two dead women. Putting her career on the line to prove her hunch she is thrown into a world where people ease their pain by manipulating memory. With a lifetime of bad memories, mistakes and regrets, Jasmine struggles with the claim that a doctor can use neurosurgery to cut the strings of fate and rewire someone's history. As Jasmine interviews patients at The Mov...


----------



## L M May

What a great list. I have bookmarked this and added a few to my TBR list. It is nice to see an Australian book there, too!
ETA: I am new to KB - is this a thread we are not meant to post on? Just noticed there are no other posts. If it is let me know and I will delete it. I was excited to see an author on there (Australian) that I was discussing with someone yesterday.


----------



## KBoards Admin

It's Book Discovery Day! Every Friday we bring you a selection of books that are newly-published, or that have been overlooked.

Every great book was once a hidden gem. Click on a cover and start your own discovery!


When Least Expected (The Women of Lakeshore Drive), by Sheryl FawcettThree women lose husbands they love: one to death, one to a trophy wife, and one to prison as mastermind of a Ponzi scheme. ? Chance places them a few doors apart in the middle of Iowa. ? A developing friendship binds them together, as each is learning to live alone after decades of marriage. ? Loss and betrayal have many faces, and other troubled lives intertwine in a tangled web of human frailty and recovery. ? A younger woman builds a wall of separation from a husband who ...April Showers (Twelve Months of Romance - April), by Margaret LakeApril Showers - a novella April Winters may be older but she's tired of coming in second to her beautiful young sister. When she decides to chop off her hair in protest, she gets more than she bargained for. Not one, not two, but three men pursuing her. For once, she wishes they'd seen her sister first so she wouldn't have to choose. Print Length: 113 pages...JJ Bennett: Junior Spy in The Rise of the K-CIA, by Alba Arango"My name is Jeremiah Ethan Bennett, Jr., also known as JJ. I'm twelve years old and a spy for the CIA, only they don't exactly know it." JJ Bennett has never been shot at by Russian spies, broken into a thousand-year-old crypt, or dangled by a single piece of rope two hundred feet in the air. But all that is about to change. Jeremiah Junior, aka JJ, was an ordinary boy who grew up believing his father was a boring computer tech for the US Government. After the death of ...Songs Unsung (Becoming Quinn Coffield), by Jem MarieHow do you choose between the comfort and stability of family life and the huge, terrifying leap toward your wildest dreams' Quinn Coffield is on the brink of realizing her childhood dream: a life playing music with her brother Jason and best friend Adrian Thomason, the boy she loved who may have become the man that loves her. But Quinn has already built another life, and is building a dream home, with fiancé Sam Veldman. With less than a week before the gig that could lau...Oracle of Philadelphia (Earthbound Angels), by Elizabeth CorriganCarrie works at a diner in South Philadelphia, dispensing advice to humans and angels wise enough to seek her counsel. But there are some problems that even the best advice can't solve. Her latest supplicant, Sebastian, is unique among those who have sought her aid. He sold his soul to a demon in exchange for his sister's life, but his heart remains pure. Carrie has lived for millennia with the knowledge that her immortality is due to the suffering of others, and she ca...The Burning Candle: A Medieval Novel, by Lisa J. YardeLove is for women who have choices. She has none. In eleventh-century France on the eve of the First Crusade, Isabel de Vermandois becomes the wife of a man old enough to be her father. He is Robert de Beaumont, Comte de Meulan. A hero of the Norman victory at Hastings and loyal counselor to successive English kings, Robert is not all Isabel had expected. Cruel and kind by contrast, he draws her into the decadent court of King Henry I. As Robert's secrets are unraveled, Isabel finds ...Foxworth Academy, by Chris BlewittEntering high school at Foxworth Academy - a school for the ultra smart, athletic, and wealthy - Brett Logan is your typical shy freshman. But that is about to change. For years rumors have circled about what goes on in Mr. Martin's ultra secretive history class, and past students have all kept quiet, leaving Brett to wonder what really goes on. Until now. When class begins, Brett is joined by Ally, who is prettier than his envious girlfriend, in a race against time. ...The Great Empty, by Anita MelilloWhen a rebellious youth named Donovan leaves his home in Europe for a family trip to Australia, he quickly determines another course when he decides to seek out some adventure of his own. While slipping away from the care of his guardian and sister at the airport in Darwin, he decides to take a tour bus to a Crocodile Farm, which inadvertently continues to take him hundreds of miles deeper in the outback and into Kakadu National park. His curiosity continues to get the best of him, when he set...The Twelfth Imam: Rise of the Antichrist, by James W. Parker"Ladies and gentlemen of the world, I am here today to announce to you that as my final act as the President of Iran I have just ordered the launching of our nuclear missiles against the Nation of Israel." When the president of Iran announced to the world his country had just launched three nuclear missiles at Israel, little did he realize his grand plan would set in motion a series of events that fulfilled prophecies in both Islamic and Christian holy writings by heralding the re...Teton Sunrise (Teton Romance Trilogy), by Peggy L HendersonTeton Romance Trilogy Book 1 Evelyn Lewis' secret dream of marrying her brother's best friend is shattered when he leaves their home town to seek his fortune elsewhere. For six long years, she's waited and wondered if he would return. After the shocking murder of her parents, her brother is the only family she has left. Refusing to accept a betrothal to a man she doesn't love, she decides to take control of her destiny and confront her parents' killer. Growing up,...Gathering the Wind: What the Bible Says About God, the Weather, and Climate Change, by Michael GallowayWe've all read the headlines. Epic weather disasters of "Biblical proportions" involving floods, tornadoes, hurricanes, and blizzards seem to be occurring at a record pace. To some, it may seem as if the climate of the planet is going out of control. Yet what does the Bible say about the weather' Does it say anything about climate change or global warming' Or has God simply left us to our own devices' The Bible contains hundreds of verses that refer to the weather and who i...Alex's SURPRISE, by R E HillIt was just another boring day. I don't think it was a holiday. I know it wasn't my birthday. So what was today' What starts off in the book as a boring day for Alex changes when a box arrives with a surprise inside. Alex is given the responsibility to come up with a name for his new best friend. It is a task that was harder than Alex thought it would be. But in the end, after some twists and turns, Alex comes up with the perfect name for his new...Mimsy (A Handy Mann Novel), by Steve GeorgeThe Anderson house was transformed from a prison to a women's shelter, but trouble still finds its doorstep. A woman on the run from a manipulative husband. A financial plan more dangerous than any Ponzi scheme. And Handy Mann believing he's the right tool for the job of saving a beautiful woman: Mimsy....Zen and Sex (A Laugh Out Loud Comedy Novel), by Dermot DavisNot only is Frances fourteen years Martin's senior, but she's all about putting Zen into relationship, which involves every guy's worst nightmare: talking about your feelings, being conscious of your thoughts and above all, unabashed, honest communication at all times. Martin has no idea what he is getting himself into and the sharp learning curve that's required of him especially when he's in the mood for sex and she wants Zen. How to tell if this book is r...


----------



## KBoards Admin

It's Book Discovery Day! Every Friday we bring you a selection of books that are newly-published, or that have been overlooked.

Every great book was once a hidden gem. Browse through the books below and start your own discovery!


Rock'N'Roll in Locker Seventeen, by Shannon BrownWhat would happen if you discovered what really happened to the world's most famous missing rock star' In 1964 Ricky Stevenson was living the dream. He was on the top of the charts, and on the cover of almost every fan magazine. What those publications didn't tell you was that he had no privacy, few real friends, and a hectic schedule of touring and recording. Though tempted to lose himself in a haze of drugs and alcohol, Ricky knew it would only be a temporary escape. What Ricky wanted was to be rid of the pressures of fame for good, so one day he simply disappeared. Thirty years later people were still speculating about the fate of Ricky Stevenson, especially Ricky's biggest fan, Steven White. Seventeen year old Steven is ...Cat Rider, by David CastlewitzKaryn Fitzmanner never wanted to be a circus performer or an actor, the usual careers for minifolk in a Biggie world, and the path followed by her family. To be true to herself, she became a cat rider, a soldier in the ongoing war against city vermin, an adventurous life that she found fulfilling. But when she joins an elite company of riders, she discovers a side of her miniature world that isn't so appealing. Faced with the condemnation of her peers and overseers because of her views about life and religion, Karyn struggles against a world defined by the needs and expectations of the Biggies that surround and support her. Along the way, she seeks love as well as acceptance. She cannot merely serve the Biggies or the teachings of the Gre...Distraction (Years from Home), by Tess Oliver*Mature YA* Distraction is book 1 of Tess Oliver's Years from Home trilogy As false accusations of witchcraft consume Salem Village, eighteen-year-old Poppy Seabrooke, a true witch, is content to stay away from the hysteria and more importantly from the relentless advances of Angus Wolfe, a powerful warlock masquerading as Salem's pastor. When Poppy uses her magic to help a young boy, she is arrested. Angus is the only person who can help her, but, in return, she must promise her hand in marriage. In desperation, Poppy's grandmother sends her two hundred years into the future to hide. Poppy finds herself years from home in the middle of a strange place called Montana where rooms light up without candles or sorcery,...Through the Milky Way on a PB&J, by James McDonaldAcross the solar system and on to the Milky Way! School's out for the summer and Sami and Thomas have big plans. They've built a spaceship in their tree house and are going to blast off for a tour of the solar system, but one of the planets holds a special surprise. Vibrant images and flowing verse bring this imaginative story to life. Space lovers and adventurers of all ages are sure to love this cosmic journey....Forgotten (In The Shadows, Book One), by Catherine Gardiner Sycamore Heights, where everyone keeps a deadly secret. Katrina Harvey has just enrolled into the senior class of Sycamore Heights High along with her foster sister, Jessica Sinclair. Unfortunately Katrina is no ordinary enrollee as ten months previously she was brutally attacked and has been left with amnesia. Almost a year after those horrific events took place Katrina is being stalked by someone, or something, who doesn't want her to remember her past and will do anything to keep it that way. Moving to a new town is never easy, as Suzanne Harvey is well aware, but focused on finding her older sister, Katrina, fate has led her to Sycamore Heights. Now, as Suzanne gets closer to revealing sec...Bank of Crooks & Criminals, by Ken RossignolThe story of how an old Marine was robbed by his banker at the point of a pen....KLAN: Killing America, by Ken RossignolThe strife and horrors of the Civil War in America were raw with the wounds of the war lasting for decades; and affecting those who lived in both the North and the South. As the nation struggled to find unity, the forces of darkness and of those who wished to rule through intimidation and terror, spread their wicked ways under the cover of white sheets. This is the story of the Ku Klux Klan and their chief brand: Lynchings, as told in the original newspaper stories from journals across the nation. Some are brief, telling only of a single attack while others are more comprehensive and detailed, telling the story with the inclusion of complex and emotional occurrences. The attempt of the KKK to cloak the power of control over othe...A Certain Death (The Shiloh Series, #2), by Phillip BryantThe battle at Pittsburg Landing altered the course of the war in the west and changed the lives of thousands who fought there and survived. Will Hunter's pursuit of higher command has been interrupted by his capture, the fault of his jealous commanding officer. Stuck far behind enemy lines with little hope for exchange, escape seems improbable. Neither high prison walls nor hundreds of miles of Ohio backwoods trails will keep him from trying. Philip Pearson survived Shiloh but wonders if his luck will hold much longer. Pursuing reinstatement in the Methodist Episcopal Church brings him full circle: his battlefield experience calling him back to the collar he left behind. Only convincing the bishop of Dayton and survivi...Death Knell: A Birdie Morgan Murder Mystery, by J.B. RaleighA cell phone ringing at the side of the road. Haunting memories of a horrible accident. The disappearance of a high school friend. Amber struggles to get her life together after a car accident leaves her with memory loss and fear. While she recovers from the crash, a strange phone call throws her headlong into solving a missing woman's case. The distraction helps, but as she digs deeper, Amber discovers secrets that could unravel her life "Spine chilling psychological suspense! Death Knell is a twisty, intense mystery that scares, surprises, and satisfies!" Traci Tyne Hilton Author of the Mitzy Neuhaus Mystery Series and the Tangle Saga. --Also available in print--...THE WAR BRIDE CLUB, by SORAYA LANEFrom bestselling author Soraya Lane comes a story about friendship, love & heartbreak at the end of World War II. When Betty, Madeline, Alice and June depart London for New York at the end of 1945 they are complete strangers. But along with hundreds of other war brides, they are leaving home to be with their American husbands now the war is over. In the days they spend at sea, the four young women become firm friends, and vow to stay in touch no matter what their new lives bring. But life in a new country comes with many challenges&#8230; Betty has no family, and she has no intention of being alone in her final stage of pregnancy. Her dashing pilot husband is the man of her dreams, and she can't wait to be ...Fight For Love (Fight For Love #1), by Jennah ScottAs an eighteen-year-old senior in high school Luke's life should be full of fun. His days should consist of parties, girls, and finals. If it weren't for the fact that his stepfather beats the crap out of his mom and him, he'd be living the dream. Sure, he could move out, but that would mean leaving his mom to suffer. Instead he stays. The only way he'll leave is to get help for both him and his mom. While Luke's psychiatrist can't seem to help him out, there is one person that can. Stacey. He shouldn't get close to her, since she's interning for his psychiatrist. But there's something about the way she treats him that draws Luke in. For once Luke isn't a charity case, or so he thinks. A final blow brings Luke's life crumbling ...The Puppet Spell, by E. L. Adams Fifteen year old Lexa is very different to her twin Lucinda, but when they stumble upon their uncle's storeroom they discover a world far away from their mundane lives. Guided by their Uncle Devon and his untrustworthy chimera familiar, the girls - along with Lexa's best friend Marlon - try to navigate their new surroundings without falling prey to the elusive puppeteer and the creeping, sinister Puppet Spell. ...Serpentine Enigma, by Charles DominaDr. Joanna Russo, Geneticist, an honors graduate of England's Cambridge University, guided research for a genetic laboratory just a subway ride away from her apartment in New York City. There were no clues or omens that might foretell events soon to engulf her, changing her life forever. And the Serpentine Enigma is where it all began&#8230; Joanna received an invitation from Ian Slattery, her Cambridge doctorate mentor, to join him at the Serpentine Foundation. Joanna accepted an exploratory trip and soon found herself involved in the shadowy world of intelligence. Reunited with Fiona Clark, her best friend from Cambridge days, they discovered a secret mysterious foreign network providing unlimited funds to the Serpent...LIFE'S WHAT HAPPENS, by Alex ParkerNine fraternity brothers' lives are forever changed during their senior year at Kent State University. They start the year full of hope and promise, busy with their classes, their buddies and their girlfriends. But the Vietnam draft lottery took away their options and forced them to change their plans. Instead of choosing a career, they are faced with the choice between life and death. LIFE'S WHAT HAPPENS is their story, as each is faced with questions much more complicated than any generation past. It is about the year they turned from boys to men, and where their choices took them. "From characters that still your heart to writing styles that will captivate you, this is one awesome read." <br...Zen of Hoarding: 108 offerings for deciding what you own., by Saira PriestZen of Hoarding is infused with light-hearted spiritual wisdom, offered in koan-sized pieces for meditation. Each offering provides a thought for reflection as we unravel the mysteries behind our habits of hoarding. It strips the label and unearths what lies at the heart of our decisions regarding things. ? Saira Priest reveals the emotions behind the things we hold onto long after we are done with them, and gently nudges us along as we find the courage to let go. In her journey with hoarding, Saira found lasting ways to clear the clutter and change her habits to live a clearer, easier life, freeing up time to do all the exciting things which define to her what it truly means to be alive. You can reclaim your life, too. Reading ...


----------



## StephenLivingston

What recommendations do you have in store for us today?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harvey's recuperating from a medical procedure so may not have any discoveries planned for the day. . . . but sometimes he'll set stuff up in advance. . .we'll send up the bat signal and see what's what.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, Stephen,

The next book discovery post on the blog isn't scheduled until 7PM this evening, Eastern time (4PM west coast time, where Harvey is).  There will at least be a link to the blog here when it goes live.

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Celeste

May Flowers (Twelve Months of Romance - May), by Margaret LakeAll her life, May knew that her older sister resented her beauty, but now that April has found the love of her life, they've grown much closer. All May wants to do now is help April plan her wedding and devote herself to her career. But fate has other plans for her as an unlikely friendship turns into a love that she hadn't foreseen. Print Length: 103 pages...Pirate Trials: Dastardly Deeds & Last Words, by Ken RossignolSome of the most bloodthirsty pirates in the world were brought to justice and held over for trial in Scotland, England and the United States . These trials detail their dastardly deeds with startling testimony of those who were there and lived to be able to testify in person. What happened to the Jane of Gibraltar' Learn how pirates repainted a ship at sea, killed the captain and cook and set a fire in the hold with the rest of the crew to suffocate, all for the purpose of taking over the ship and a valuable cargo of silver dollars and gold. Pirates plundered other ships on the high seas while on the brig Crawford a cunning act of piracy was perpetrated by a veteran pirate leader. He slit his own throat to escape justice while...Cry Me A River, by Robert MichaelClaire Eppington works with dead people. She delivers their ashes to remote locations throughout the globe. On a trip to Colombia to bring the remains of a client to a remote village on the Rio de Magdalena, Claire finds that her job may be more deadly than she expected. Her assignment allows her to work with Manny Villareal, a handsome and rugged photographer. What Claire does not know is that Manny used to work as a security chief for the family cartel. When Manny's brother becomes threatened, Claire becomes a pawn in a dangerous game. Pursued by an assassin, and pressed by military groups, a rogue DEA agent, and a greedy relative seeking to overthrow the cartel, Manny is forced to make a choice. Does he save hi...Opening Moves (The Tears of Orion), by James TraynorAs Pvt. Samantha Lee embarks on a routine patrol mission along the borders of Union space, she's certain she'll be back home with her family on Mars for Christmas. When Tarek Winters and the motley human and alien crew of the freighter IRON MAIDEN take on a job a thousand lightyears away from Earth, they expect it to be an easy and profitable run. But a war is coming. Three human superpowers watch each other warily from behind vast fleets while plotting to take control of key colonies and trade routes. The great Rasenni Empire, once the unchallenged master of known space, is in decline, ensnared in debauchery and beset by old and new enemies. ...Reflecting on Midnight: Four Novellas, by Bradley ConvissarReflecting on Midnight contains Brad Convissar's four previously-released novellas. Purchased separately, the four stories (which combine for 76,000 words) will cost you $4.96; purchased together in this collection, only $3.99. Now what does it include' "Dogs of War"- After divorcing his wife of two years, Gary Lettner thinks he has found the perfect house for himself and Molly, his eight-year-old dachshund. But when the throats of the dead begin to cry out in a voice that only Molly can hear, and when evidence of past atrocities committed in his new home begin to surface, Gary finds himself an unlikely participant in a brutal quest for vengeance. Some crimes are too horrible to go unpunished, no matter the cos...Horatio's One Wish, by Joshua KriesbergHoratio's One Wish is a story that touches your funny-bone and your heart. It is suspenseful from the opening sentences and humorous throughout, but most of all, the characters in the story endear themselves to you. What makes Horatio's One Wish unique is how much you care about these small-animal characters and how moved you are when you finish the book. Horatio has lived alone as long as he can remember. His only friend is a river otter named Rollic, who visits him nearly every day. But when Rollic goes missing, Horatio knows he must rescue him before it's too late. ...Your Poetry eBook: Quick & Easy Formatting for Kindle, by D. L. LangI want you to succeed as a poet.[/SIZE][/B]​ You're an awesome poet! Aren't you? The best poet to walk the earth since Rumi'

Okay, maybe not that awesome, but as far as modern poets go, you've got the skills and you know it! You may be thinking, "No, I'm not." All the more reason for you to tell yourself daily that yes, you are! How do you, a fabulous 21st century poet, get your work into the hands of poetry lovers? The answer is right in front of you: Amazon's Kindle. This concise text is your next step from poet nobody reads to poet everybody reads.
I published my own book, and if I can do it, so can you! <BR...Gabriella The Tale of a Misfit Fairy, by Nancy HillWhen Gabriella falls from the villainous Dream Master's bag, Lore Valley will be forever changed. Gabriella is no ordinary fairy. With iridescent wings, bells at the tips of her toes, and an impression of a wand coloring her forehead, her appearance alone sets her apart. Intrigued, the fairies welcome her with open arms, but as she grows up, some of her behavior disturbs the residents of the Lore Valley. Queen Pasha, in particular, worries that Gabriella may not have arrived in the valley accidentally. Could she be part of the Dream Master's plan to destroy the fairies' Full of quirky characters living in a whimsical world that the maniacal Dream Master seeks to destroy, this novel takes the reader on a roller coaster ...The Cylinder Program, by Paul M MacDonaldYOU DON'T NEED A KINDLE! DOWNLOAD APP FOR YOUR DEVICE --------------------------------------------------------------------------------^ In World War 2 a Nazi General came up with a low-tech global communications scheme, "The Cylinder Program." Using bronze cylinders that could be buried or hidden in strategic locations all around the world, their secret agents could send messages back and forth. The preferred inducement to betray one's country was gold. Thus the cylinders were filled with gold coins to be used as seed money by their agents for bribery. A U-Boat assigned to distribute the cylinders in 1943 was challenged by a small patrol craft commanded by Ensign Bill Baker off Key West. The sub escapes, but unbeknowns...Mark Taylor Omnibus (The Mark Taylor Series Box Set), by M.P. McDonaldThis is a collection of all four books in the Mark Taylor Series. Mark Taylor: Genesis: Mark Taylor's life changes forever when he finds an antique camera in an Afghan bazaar. Back home in Chicago, he discovers that the camera has a strange and unique ability--it produces photographs of tragedies yet to happen. What else can he do but attempt to save lives and thwart catastrophe' No Good Deed: Mark Taylor discovers first hand that no good deed goes unpunished when after the unthinkable happened and everyone ignored his frantic warnings, thousands died. Suddenly, the Feds are pounding on his door and the name they have for Taylor isn't urban hero. It's enemy combatant. And, it means they can...Lavonia In a Wave of Blue, by D HarrisBook one~ Out of the ashes of a horrible tragedy, Evan emerged a changed child. Evan Steele lost so much at such a young age, without the guidance and love from his foster family; he would have been lost as well. As all normal children do, quirky twelve-year-old Evan begins to experience changes, each more frightening than the next. The year for him is a wild ride of emotions as he faces dragons, the damn, and even the captain that murdered his family, especially his treasured mother. Discovering a new power from within Evan hopes to search for answers on a life he never knew he had, as his dead mother's secrets begin rising from the grave in the form of her twelve-year-old son. A book; full of magic creatures, epic battles and ...The Vanished (Blemished Series), by Sarah Dalton"You're part of the vanished now. That's what we all are. The people who have been forgotten." Mina Hart fought her way out of Area 14. She made it to The Clans so that she can live a normal life with her friends and her father. But what she finds is no safe haven. As her best friend turns against her and the Compounders treat her with distrust, Mina begins to suspect foul play at the very heart of her new home. Just to make matters worse, the threat of war is coming. The Clans are turning against each other, and Mina is caught in the middle. Join Mina as she is reunited with her father, meets new and surprising friends and tries to figure out her complicated love life. The Vanished promises even mor...PSIONIC Book One: Wild-born (Adrian Howell's PSIONIC Pentalogy), by Adrian HowellWhen young Adrian Howell discovers he possesses powerful telekinetic abilities, he is plunged into a sinister world of warring paranormal factions and terrifying government organizations. Adrian must discover what really happened to his missing sister. But to do this, he will first have to find his place among fugitives like himself, and protect the life of a deeply scarred child who can speak only through her mind... a child who will change Adrian's life forever. (Wild-born is the first book of Adrian Howell's PSIONIC Pentalogy) Read all five books of Adrian Howell's PSIONIC Pentalogy in order: Book One: Wild-born Book Two: The Tower Book Three: Lesser Gods Book Four: The Quest Book Five...A Fine Mess, by Lina GimbleA handsome hermit with a huge fine. A librarian determined to collect. Romance was overdue... Prudence Chairheart gladly trades a chaotic life in the shadow of her famous mother for the blissful calm of the Pennisqual Public Library. All is quiet on the library front until she discovers Jack Baylor, library outlaw, borrowing privileges abuser and hermit, owes $3437.65 in library fines. When her fine notices go unanswered, Pru vows to collect from the mysterious Mr. Baylor even if it means visiting his creepy house in person. Even if it means telling a teeny, tiny lie. Now Pru must never let him discover her true identity or he may want his money back. For Jack, the only thing bigger t...Shredded, by Karen Avivi"Authentic, fun, emotional, and just plain gorgeous writing." - Roxanne St. Claire, New York Times bestselling author Josie Peters is a freestyle BMXer who wants to get out of the shadow of her athletic older brother. She decides she'll do anything to qualify for the Ultimate BMX competition the summer before her senior year. When Josie and her friends take off on a summer road trip to hit the qualifying events in the Midwest, late-night parties, an intimidating mega ramp, and the lure of sponsorships spark friction between the girls. Flashy rider R.T. Torres tempts Josie with an easy "in," but the sacrifices required threaten to send her spinning out of control. A high-adrenaline read about rivalries, rejecti...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Euthanasia, by Mack MullunceyShe lies on the cold, metal table--clad in a loose, white paper dress--waiting, waiting, waiting, as her lover claims his next victim. When Alex left the clinic that day, she thought she could move on from the rape that left her pregnant and the agonizing decision to have an abortion. That is, until the child she thought she left behind contacts her. Terrorized by mysterious phone calls and guilt, Alex feels her sanity slipping away as she becomes convinced that she must find the man who brutalized her to make a family for her dead daughter. Anti-abortion crusader Tobin Bartell wouldn't have it any other way. As The Leader of The Movement, when he's not organizing protests or giving speeches, he's orchest...Julio Bunny and the Foreign Lion (Julio Bunny Series), by Nicoletta CostaThis picture ebook title features vivid, full-color layouts with Kindle Text Pop-Up. There's a new character in town! Meet Lenny the Lion! Join Julio Bunny and his friends as they graciously welcome Lenny to their town and learn about their new, foreign friend. This heart warming tale demonstrates the power of hospitality and kindness, and shows that even though you may not speak the same language, you can always make a new friend! NICOLETTA COSTA was born in Trieste (Italy) in 1953, where she was brought up and still lives today. After graduating in Architecture in 1978 at the University of Venice (Italy), she dedicated herself exclusively to her great passion: illustrating and writing books for ch...Pandora's Children: The Complete Nightmares Book 1, by Bradley ConvissarNote: These stories contain adult language, adult situations and violence that may not be suitable for all ages. ? You have been warned... For the first time, the twenty-two stories found in Pandora's Children books 1-5 and Dark Interludes have been combined into two easy-to-navigate volumes. This collection contains almost two dozen dark stories, tales where men become monsters, monsters become men, and no one is ever truly safe. You will find ghosts, demons and monsters; evil men, madmen and broken men; a wood-chipper, Santa Claus and yes, a handful of dentists. Each book contains eleven stories, over 90,000 words (almost 300 pages) of disturbing, provocative tales which will keep you thinking long after you're...How to write a novel in 90 days.(Extended)(A tried and tested system by a prolific author) (Soft Target Series), by Conrad JonesThe extended version HOW TO WRITE A FULL LENGTH NOVEL IN 90 DAYS......over 100 pages of a tried and tested system used by a successful thriller writer with 12 novels and a series of book marketing guides published since 2008! NOW THE NUMBER 1 SELLING 'WRITING SKILLS' GUIDE ON KINDLE! This concise guide tells you how to write a novel by using a systematic approach to writing. This guide is written by an author not a 'guru'. A simple step by step breakdown of how to plan each day. No fillers and no theory, just the hard facts in a concise guide. There are many guides about writing novels on the market but how many of them are written by prolific published authors' The ans...Severnshire; The Chronicle of Aulum 643 (The Severnshire Novels), by Karl AndersonA top secret world under the River Severn, advanced in a technology unknown to mankind. Protected by a Government agency called VSB, Severnshire is the home to many communities of tiny but highly intelligent people called Aulumites. With a history dating back to the 1940's, Severnshire has thrived and successfully self-governed with tradition, whilst inventing and locking away the secrets that have kept the United Kingdom ahead in world weaponry and technological advancement. When they come under attack during present times and Aulumites start dying, fear ripples through their communities. VSB take advantage of the situation and place one of their agents into Severnshire to the resentment of the Council. Never before has an outsider been ...The Bockhampton Road Murders (A Reverend Paltoquet Novel), by Pat HerbertTHE BOCKHAMPTON ROAD MURDERS Sometimes we're not alone .... What is the secret behind the brutal murders that have taken place sporadically over the last century in a small, insignificant South London terraced house' The Reverend Bernard Paltoquet is determined to find out when two of his favourite parishioners are found with their heads caved in in front of the ornate Victorian fireplace by their five-year-old son, Henry Freeman. This fireplace seems to be the key to the puzzle. Despite years of neglect, the living room hearth is always spotlessly clean, like the day it was installed. Why' This novel centres around the Reverend Paltoquet and his search for the truth. The other chief protagonist is Edith Lom...Dreamer (Highland Treasure Trilogy), by May McGoldrickFirst Book in Highland Treasure Trilogy Originally published by Signet (Penguin) May 2000 When her late father was branded a traitor to the king, Catherine Percy found sanctuary in Scotland. But a case of mistaken identity put her in a compromising position with the Highland earl sworn to protect her. Marriage to him saved her reputation, but nothing could save her from the stormy passion that bent her innocent body to his will--and shattered his last defense... The acclaimed author of The Thistle and the Rose presents an exciting new trilogy. Three sisters each hold a clue to their family's treasure--and the key to the hearts of three Highland warriors... Praise for the novels of May McGoldrick: ...Endangered Species: Book 1: "Diary of an Eco-Warrior", by Vaulte KamishCaution!! For Mature Readers Only. ***This book contains black comedy, social satire, and disturbing scenes of graphic violence - in addition to British spelling - which have been known to cause consternation in less intelligent readers. Symptoms include: "thinking", "learning", and other latent, self-reflexive behaviours that could lead to further contemplation.**** If you think you are at risk, please take consider the following: - "Tropic Thunder", "Thank You for Smoking", and "Dr Strangelove" are tragic and unamusing. - Stephen Colbert is America's "Great White Hope". - The "Daily Show" is for morons; Fox News is for The Chosen. If you answered "yes" to any of the questions above, DO NOT BUY THI...Howls in the Moonlight (Howls in the Night Series), by Ellie ParinBelle Knight isn't your typical werewolf. She's stronger and faster and can fight just as well as she can cook. And as a chef, her meals are amazing. Only one problem: in her quest to strengthen her inner wolf and protect those she loves, she's forgotten what it's like to view life as a normal human. However, when Max Greyson walks into her life, being a human doesn't seem all that bad anymore. In fact, hiding her werewolf side at the moment isn't a bad idea since she and her pack are being targeted by Hunters. It's a good thing she has Max to help her fight her ruthless enemies. Max just has to make sure the woman he's falling for doesn't find out that he's the Hunter sent to destroy her...Ark Of The Witch (The Ark Of The Witch), by Robert Seppälä The Ark of The Witch is an action packed thriller that will leave you with goose bumps as you quickly turn the pages to see what will happen next. Seppälä does a brilliant job at creating tension and suspense that has you clamoring to read more." - LA HILDEN "Thy still march to the doom of man, for whence came song and tales of thine deeds, for now shall come weeping upon a dismal plain. And of the harlots and shattered souls of thine crusade, shall come forth and beg for death but will not find it hence." Ailing from a bitter divorce settlement, the foreclosure on his home, and the loss of his job, Karl's just received the break he's been waiting for. He's inherited the family farm in...The Bad Girls' Club, by Kathryn O'HalloranThe Bad Girls' Club: it's about sex, it's about dares but most of all, it's about friendship. When Imogen, Juliette and Beth are seated together at a wedding, they have nothing in common but their resentment of the bride, Poppy. A risque prank draws them together and they decide to form the Bad Girls Club - a last ditch effort to free them from the shackles of keeping themselves nice. The club rules are simple. ? Each girl must complete a dare pushing them way out of their comfort zones. Imogen puts the club in danger with her first dare. It seems nothing she does works out quite right until she is approached by the one man she thinks she can never have, the one man she should never have - Poppy's husba...The Nimnad, by Louise KnowlesLucy Miles is thirteen. She has lost her confidence, she doesn't have any friends, she hates school and as if that wasn't bad enough she is also the main target of Beth Mackenzie, the school bully. She wishes she could wake up in the morning and just look forward to the day, it isn't much to ask. The word school makes her feel sick to her stomach. Then one night in her bedroom she is woken up by her dog going crazy and accidently discovers a strange cute little creature called a Nimnad. This discovery opens her eyes to a world she never knew existed and things will never be the same again. Together they experience some crazy stuff, and both learn about new emotions and feelings that neither of them has ever enco...Hollow Beings, by Sheila MarieA short story about two mysterious sisters trying to live in obscurity....Snap Factor, by Sam LoveA killer epidemic sweeping workplaces isn't the flu. It's workplace violence. Too frequently, we see stories of a frustrated employee picking up a gun to seek revenge. As we probe the murder in Snap Factor we expose the pressures that can build up in the modern workplace until someone snaps. In Snap Factor, a washed up NYPD detective, "Mac" McCormick, confronts this human resources nightmare head on. His life of easy suburban cases is upended when a corporate vice president, is gunned down in a sniper-style attack. Because this case doesn't fit the standard profile of an angry employee walking in with a blazing gun, the detective first thinks this is a professional hit. But as he discovers the workplace is ...War Party, by J Drew BrumbaughIn a world where dreams are belittled and apathy has become a staple, War Party proves that one unlikely hero can still make a difference. Tommy Galiwee, a native-American teen, wants desperately to be a warrior despite having been taught that Indian warriors no longer exist. Criticized and harassed by his father and tribal elders, Tommy sets out to prove he is much more than an idle dreamer. Driven by a mysterious vision and seeking to fulfill his dream, Tommy will lead a group of rag-tag friends on an adventure they will never forget; an adventure that will find them pitted against a group of well-funded modern day terrorists determined to seize and destroy the tiny town of Finkle Creek just outside the boys' reservation. In W...The Faithless: A Political Thriller, by Allan AirishHow many votes does it take to become President of the United States' The answer, as Jack Patton learned from his father at an early age, is just 270... the key is making sure they're the right 270 votes. When his father passes away, Jack comes up with a plan to honor the man in a way that respects his small-town, politically active legacy: by becoming one of the select few chosen as a member of the electoral college, the only people in the country whose vote directly decides the presidential election. But someone else has a different plan in mind... one that could not only put Jack in the center of a deadly political conspiracy, but could also result in one of the most audacious thefts of all time: the stealing of t...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Pandora's Children: The Complete Nightmares Book 2, by Bradley ConvissarFor the first time, the twenty-two stories found in Pandora's Children books 1-5 and Dark Interludes have been combined into two easy-to-navigate volumes. This collection contains almost two dozen dark stories, tales where men become monsters, monsters become men, and no one is ever truly safe. You will find ghosts, demons and monsters; evil men, madmen and broken men; a wood-chipper, Santa Claus and yes, a handful of dentists. Each book contains eleven stories, over 90,000 words (almost 300 pages) of disturbing, provocative tales which will keep you thinking long after you're done reading. In Volume 2, you will find these eleven stories: Four Corners- An intersection in New Orleans that shouldn't exi...Caarina the Cooking Fairy (KiteReaders Fairy Series), by Julia DweckCaarina lives among the cooks that write the recipes in books. They're master chefs who work all night. To mix and simmer's their delight. Today, the Fairy Queen decrees, and all the fairies there agree, a special feast will soon be served--a rich reward that all deserve. Who should cook this special feast prepared with flour, oil, and yeast? Who can roll and brown a bun? Caarina is the chosen one! Join Caarina, the cooking fairy, in this humorous, rhyming adventure. Caarina is all set to create a delicious feast for the Fairy Queen; however, a pesky gremlin attempts to foil Caarina's plan. Can Caarina "beat" him' Who will be "whipped," gremlin or fairy? Young readers will enjoy this clever fantasy adventure, sprinkled with wo...Not Raw Enough (Not Raw Enough Trilogy), by Randall BowlingExporting live fluke from Hatteras Island to Japan's exclusive sushi markets always meant more to Seth Tinsley; more complex, more cutthroat and more crazy profits than he'd ever imagined. Yeah, he probably stepped on a few of the Old Boy's toes with his cutting-edge shipping technology and brash successes, but quality, price and smarts still trump time-worn systems and traditions - even at Tokyo's Tsukiji market. That's the American way, right' Seth never considered his international trade could mean more deadly. After an inexplicable accident in his hot tub kills two friends, Seth exhausts his life savings defending unwarranted murder charges....Always and Forever (Secrets of Shadow Hill), by S. P. CervantesTwin sisters Ava and Hannah were ripped from their peaceful seeming lives into a whirlwind of attacks and war only to learn the real truth about their existence. Nothing was as it seemed anymore and may never be again. They had already lost their father in childhood now they have to cope with their mother's kidnapping as they watch those sworn to protect them risk their lives....Army of Affliction (The Affliction Chronicles), by J. B. BoumanThe Affliction, adepts and fantastic creatures make the world of Khatenia fatal to many who leave the safety of the cities. Keeping himself alive is something Lange of Arenes has taken for granted until a missing couple and a valuable artifact send him and his companions against the brutal forces of the power-hungry adept Thalizar. Lange is a tough, smart and fearless hero who always seems to find himself fighting for the weak against the powerful in dangerous Khatenia. The first book of The Affliction Chronicles, an exciting new epic fantasy series....Sportsman's Bet (Ian Dodge Mysteries), by Judy NicholsVelma Saunders, the town clerk of Tobias, North Carolina never had a kind word to say to anyone. In fact, most people were afraid of her, including her boss, Mayor Mike Ellis. Still, the whole town is shocked when Velma's body is found in the Municipal Building's old bomb shelter. The only clue to her murderer is a copy of a cryptic message from a Nigerian Email scammer. All the evidence points to Mayor Mike, who's charged with killing Velma. Investigator Ian Dodge, a British transplant who's never quite taken root in the Deep South,sets out to find out who else hated Velma enough to kill her. In the course of his investigation, Ian discovers the dark secrets Velma has been hiding all these years, and exactl...You Know Who I Am (The Drusilla Thorne Mysteries), by Diane Patterson.99 Weekend Sale May 10-12! Drusilla Thorne's husband Colin walks out on their marriage of convenience with style: he disappears right in the middle of their magic act. Before he vanishes, though, he steals a bracelet from her, a bracelet that could tip off the people who've been searching for Drusilla and her younger sister Stevie for years. Drusilla won't allow that to happen. When she finds Colin in Los Angeles, he's dead. Before dying, he got the both of them involved in a nasty game of Hollywood blackmail. The investigating detective finds out her identity is as fake as her marriage was and he's determined to find her gu...The Tapestry, by Paul WigmoreUntil he died, Gavin had never been able to defend himself against the bullies that had tormented him throughout his childhood into his adult life. It was only once he had sold his soul to Saul, 'The Bringer of The Black Plague' that he became the man he should always have been. Saul was the mightiest, most bloodthirsty demon ever to wander the wasteland of Hades. Even challenging the throne of Adromoloch himself, he wasn't done yet though. He just needed Gavins' soul. The only one able to stem the flow of evil about to erupt from the sulphuric forest of ash beneath our feet is the psychic Clara. But can the dragons help her to 'become' in time to save the children' ...Murder Along the Blue Ridge (A Rachel Christie Mystery 6) (Rachel Christie Mystery Series), by Sabena StoneAlong the beautiful Blue Ridge Parkway, two people are dead from cyanide poisoning, a runaway bridegroom and an informant for narcotics officer Deputy Skyler of the Stone City police. When a bag of cyanide crystals is found in Skyler's home, the state police arrest him, saying they have more than enough evidence to put a noose around his neck for the crime. Skyler claims he was framed by one of his many enemies and begs private detective Rachel Christie for help. Rachel despises the Deputy because of their history and refuses the case even though she doesn't believe he's guilty. Skyler says he has no motive and no connection to the runaway groom. Or does he' An indiscretion and cover-up fifteen years ago may be at the...Hero To Zero, by Zach FortierZach Fortier is back with more true crime accounts from the streets. This time with true stories of Cops gone bad. Join Zach as he meets a cop who will be a future member of the FBI's 10 most wanted, hunted for a brutal quadruple murder and that is just the beginning!, Zach details Cops that make every mistake possible, Theft, Murder, Fraud, Drug Abuse and more. Cops ending up in prison themselves. Proving the point that "Anyone is capable of anything given the right set of circumstances". Take a ride on the dark side of Law Enforcement. The side the cops rarely talk about....Vanished, by Christina HoltTen years ago, Emily Miller went missing when she was only five years old. Everyone in town thought she had either drowned in the lake near her house, or had been kidnapped. Some even whispered that her father, Frank Miller was responsible. No one suspected the old boathouse behind the Miller property, except Emily's father. Frank Miller knew what had happened to his little girl. He knew the boathouse had her. Ten years later, thirteen-year-old George Morgan wanders into the same boathouse and discovers a magical secret. At first he's thrilled. He reveals his secret to his fifteen-year-old brother Eddie, thinking it will bring them closer together. After all, George and Eddie used to be best friends, before they m...The Fanatic, by R. J. DillonBritain it seems, has more enemies than friends... When a radical group of extremists launch a terror campaign on the streets of Britain, a frantic hunt begins to find those responsible. But what seems a simple case of terrorism quickly reveals other, more sinister forces at work. As Nick Torr follows a dangerous trail that stretches from the hostile streets of Cairo to Paris, London, Kenya, Somalia and finally Washington, it becomes clear that this is no straightforward dirty war. Nick's investigation into brutal murders, double deals and illegal black operations, leads him to a startling discovery of a conspiracy that has its dark roots in the heart of Moscow and personal treachery....So Wonderful as Want, by Joyce DeBacco Young Dinah's dream of ever leaving her small Southwest Florida town -- before and during the land boom of the twenties -- seems doomed when she finds herself pregnant by an unscrupulous, older man. Zach also has a dream. He wants to be his own man, go his own way. But when tragedy strikes Dinah's family, his soft heart won't allow him to walk away. When Tyler, an ambitious land developer, offers to buy Dinah's riverfront property, her dream is revived. Although Zach abhors the selling of paradise for a quick buck, his main fear is losing Dinah. Tyler ups the ante by proposing, and Dinah is forced to choose between a man who can make her dream come true, or a man who's been there for every joy, every sorrow in her li...Attitude, by EC SheedySo many men... So many mistakes. One young woman out to improve her odds. Ginger Cameron does a makeover. No more thigh-hugging minis, mile high stilettos, or come-ons to guys who aren't into relationships for the long haul. She's going beige, revirginalizing (her word), and making a fresh start in her business and love life. Men' Out of the picture. Sidelined. For two freakin' years. Then she meets...him; Cal Beaumann, all sex, easy smiles, and short-term thinking. Ginger's new attitude and armor-plated wardrobe are about to get tested--to the max. A short romance novel. Sexy but not burning--except for the hero, of course. Attitude is a story that migh...Becoming a Dragon, by Janice LightMariana's started a new life, forcibly retired from mercenary work. But when a local lord tries to tax her new village home into ruin, she's forced to take a stand with ancient legends as her only weapon to scare the nobility straight. Excerpt: "Can't you threaten him' Tell him the dragons will descend from the mountains in search of justice if he doesn't mend his ways'" Mariana would threaten him herself, if she could. If only she could still wield a sword. The grey light weakened as the storm winds gusted through the leaves, bringing a chill to her spine. Draig opened his mouth and then closed it again. Finally he spoke. "The dragons are not playthings, to be bandied about at your pleasure. You don't understand ...The Proposition (A Geek, An Angel), by J.A. JACKSONConfused and bitter about love gorgeous Janeshia James is content to just enjoy the fruits of her ambition being director of one of Silicon Valley California's most prestigious nonprofits. With his imposing stature handsome, geeky, genius Walker Perrault had given up on ever finding the object of his puppy- love crush as a child. Then after seeing beautiful and ambitious Janeshia at a fundraiser, he had to figure out how to get back into her life. But when secret forces sabotage the success and the reputation of the nonprofit Janeshia works for, he's brought in to oversee day to day operations. The proposition wasn't what she had expected. Her destiny aligned her against three formidable men, one with the knowl...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hunted and the Damned, by R. J. DillonA British spy's disappearance in Berlin at the height of the Cold War has never been fully explained. When a retired British Secret Intelligence Service officer is brutally murdered in Berlin, the two events are dismissed as unconnected, simply a coincidence. Following the dead officer's trail from London to Berlin, Nick Torr - the SIS Director of Covert Operations - uncovers an obsessive quest for a missing convoy of Nazi gold seeped in myth and legend. In the shadowland of a city still divided by memories of the Wall, he discovers that the gold is only one piece in a complex puzzle of treachery, deceit and betrayal. In Berlin, he uncovers a number of traitors linking past and present together, secrets that Soviet Milit...One Page Love Story: Fall, by Rich WallsFind love, every day, with One ?Page Love Story, the hit blog created by author Rich Walls on behalf of those ?who sometimes feel the need to take their love on the go. Featuring the first sixty-five ?stories from his year long project, One ?Page Love Story: Fall explores the never ending possibilities of love, told one page at a time. Leaving you with time to write that most important love ?story of all--your love story....Rough Magic (GnomeSaga #1), by Kenny SowardNiksabella the gnome has tinkered in the shadows for years, developing an invention that might change the world, even if she doesn't know it yet. She has few friends and even fewer allies in the city of Hightower, where social and academic status is quite important. Her brother, Nikselpik, is a cantankerous wizard who drinks too much, sings dirty songs, and makes rude passes at gnomestresses. A dark addiction consumes him, a habit called bugging, which gives him increased power and feelings of euphoria while pushing him closer to death. Dark creatures from the ultraworlds have come calling. Niksabella must fight to protect her life and her invention, while Nikselpik engages the enemy as an unlikely guest of Hightower...Caarina the Cooking Fairy (KiteReaders Fairy Series), by Julia DweckCaarina lives among the cooks that write the recipes in books. They're master chefs who work all night. To mix and simmer's their delight. Today, the Fairy Queen decrees, and all the fairies there agree, a special feast will soon be served--a rich reward that all deserve. Who should cook this special feast prepared with flour, oil, and yeast' Who can roll and brown a bun' Caarina is the chosen one! Join Caarina, the cooking fairy, in this humorous, rhyming adventure. Caarina is all set to create a delicious feast for the Fairy Queen; however, a pesky gremlin attempts to foil Caarina's plan. Can Caarina "beat" him' Who will be "whipped," gremlin or fairy' Young readers will enjoy this clever fantasy adventure, sprinkled with wo...Blood Cell (Farewell Reality), by Shaun TennantA Brutal Prison Josh Farewell is a three-time escapee who boasts that no prison can hold him. Once he's locked inside C-Pod at Pittman Penitentiary, surrounded by murderers and gangs, he soon realizes that his skills will be put to the test. An Ancient EvilAfter the inmates take over the pod in a brutal riot, they realize too late that they are not alone in C-Pod. Something is hunting the inmates. Something hungry. One Chance to SurviveSurrounded by dangerous and untrustworthy felons, Josh must find a way to escape before the thing in the darkness kills them all. ?And the night is only beginning. Blood Cell<...The Cat Connection, by Lawrence MatthewsA memoir with surprising twists and turns, this book is the true story of a man with multiple careers and discoveries. Weaving his tale among experiences with a lifetime of cats, he takes us places such as the pilot's seat of his airplane as he fights to get home in terrible weather, and deep in a cave under a Virginia mountain where he discovers a section never explored by man and uncovers a mystery still unsolved. Realizing that cat DNA is more than 99% the same as human, he makes an amazing discovery about how the two species can communicate. This is a remarkable journey and one you will not soon forget....Blood in the Hills, by Van HoltOn Sale! Now $2.99, Regularly $7.99! 
*BLOOD IN THE HILLS*
The Circle 8 bunch were really just outlaws and rustlers. Their leader, Mort Dudley had a devious plan to get rid of a couple of his newly hired hands before the bunch cashed in the large herd of cattle that had fallen into their hands when they murdered the old man who owned the herd. Their trouble began when they tried to frame a quiet stranger for the old man's murder. They didn't know his real name or that he was a deadly gunfighter and the son of the old man they had buried in an unmarked grave. The quiet stranger drops out of sight to hide from the law and soon becomes the bane of the Circle 8 bunch; harassing them on all sides, hunti...An Alien's Guide to the Human Species, by Deb McEwanAre humans really the supreme species on Earth' Earth 1950s. The popular BBC Radio Sitcom 'I Say Old Chap!' was being listened to in kitchens and front rooms all over the UK. But it wasn't just human beings who were listening to the broadcast. Fast forward 25 years and the Terries are ready to send spies to film activity on Earth.. Caroline and Phil Gibson are going about their daily lives, trying to raise healthy, fulfilled children and have a few laughs along the way. What they don't know is that their every move is being analysed and recorded for the enlightenment of the Terries on the planet Largo. So what will happen when the Terries find out about human mating rituals, leprechauns, var...The Folks at Fifty-Eight, by Michael Patrick ClarkGerald Hammond is the exception to the rule; an honourable spy, whose lofty principles have brought him nothing but loneliness and isolation. Catherine Schmidt is the stunning young daughter of an assassinated spymaster, whose murderous quest for vengeance has left her at the mercy of the infamous Head of Soviet State Security. On a covert operation, in Soviet-occupied Germany, Hammond has no knowledge of the unseen forces that sponsor and oppose his mission. He only knows that he must somehow save her to save himself, but, as ever-more disturbing revelations come to light, begins to wonder which poses the greater threat; the enemy he runs from, or the friend he runs to' Set against a factual background of government conspiracy, ...Dangerous Evolution, by Gregg VannA renowned scientist disappears from her private moon, far out on the fringes of human space-pushing mankind to the brink of war with the only other intelligent species in the galaxy. A war they will lose. Light years away, a madman becomes convinced that nature's blueprint for life is flawed; setting into motion a misguided plan that will kill billions. An investigator sent to find the missing scientist ties these two events together, cutting through an elaborate web of subterfuge and deception, until finally, the truth is revealed. A horrible truth, that blurs the line between friend and enemy, and threatens the extinction of all sentient life in the galaxy....Jane The Reckless (The Jane Episodes), by Karen KiessLet's hear it for Jane! "Fresh humor grounded in home town Minnesota, with a gently satirical eye on the very colorful local characters." "Minnesota Nice peeled back to its cross-eyed core&#8230;" "Warm storytelling with a generous helping of screwball comedy a la Janet Evanovich or Stephanie Bond." Stoic, rumpled Jane Wolf often feels she's a magnet for craziness in the extreme. From a dippy next-door neighbor who's been concealing the conniving demon within, to conniving newbies at work, to the scornful twerp at the dog park going to stupefying lengths in snatching a disputed water dish, our Jane can only reel in dismay and scratch her head. Socially stunted after some ha...The Last Stoic, by Morgan Wade"Morgan has written a book that is highly original and beautifully executed. The balance between the Roman world and the modern world is maintained with skill and adroitness, and the narrative is deftly woven through both of these time periods, never faltering or losing momentum. The Last Stoic is a fascinating, parallel look at two societies who are not, as it turns out, as different or distinct as one might think." - Helen Humphreys ** Long-listed for the 2012 ReLit Award for Fiction.** The Last Stoic is a story of appetite and fear, both modern and ancient. Half of the story's narrative occurs in the time and place of the ancient Roman Empire; the other half occurs in the present-day United Sta...Radar Love (Ultimate Hustle), by Jason Z. ChristieWhen part-time construction worker and full-time hustler Chris Turner meets the girl of his dreams in a Dairy Queen drive-through, he induces her to climb out of the window and run away with him. She is Janique, and she's everything he's ever wanted. So begins a love affair that defies reason. Submission, piercings, and mock kidnappings are just foreplay for what's to come. The two hard-loving antiheroes are so in love, they'd rather rob stores and banks than spend their days apart. It's all fun and games until they end up in connected prisons. Then it's up to Chris to get them out again, using only brutality, heroin, and a book by Tom Robbins... An epic love story, first in the Ultimate Hustle series. Definitely conta...Chasing Sunlight, by Bart Hopkins Jr.Burke Dennison is a contemporary Quixote, tilting against personal demons and searching for truth in his own way. He is a man who does not always see things the way that others do, and that is both his curse and his story....Jocale (The Alliance Series), by Brenda RothertCora Horton was born to serve Eden. She's one of hundreds of women created for just that purpose. And after four years of grueling training as one of the elite Jocale soldiers, she intends to serve Eden well when she joins the military of the parent community of Meridian. But a new assignment near the end of her training changes everything for Cora. She shifts from a warrior gifted with empathic abilities to the promised wife of a Meridian general overnight, robbing her of all she has worked for. Silas Abernathy is the Commissioner of the Alliance Community of Spero, and the leader of the hunting party that rescues Cora after she makes a daring escape from Meridian. He is strong, commanding and committed to his responsibilitie...Night Hawk, by J.E. TaylorSelling your soul has never been so charming and Mark throws in a little something to sweeten the pot, his girlfriend Naomi. Sentenced to death at the hands of a demon, Naomi Hawk has a firsthand lesson in despair and betrayal in Mark's deal for fame with all the trimmings. Deep in the clutches of the underground brotherhood, Naomi's light is coveted for the Master's gain. When she slips and falls eighty stories from a precarious ledge, Naomi resigns herself to the inevitable impact and death by shattered bones. Before she can escape her demons in eternal slumber, something sinister plucks her from the plummet, stealing her out of the night to sacrifice her forever to the shadows. Imprisoned in bottomless ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The June Bridesmaid (Twelve Months of Romance - June), by Margaret LakeThe June Bridesmaid (sequel to March Madness) Betty has never cared about her appearance. Why should she bother when men were always throwing themselves at her anyway' But not Brian O'Malley. He has eyes only for Betty's friend, Angie, or so he would lead her to believe. Just when she decides to change her look, goaded into it by Brian's insulting comments, he flies off to Ireland for an indefinite stay. Betty's plans for seduction (or revenge) have to be put on hold until Brian returns for his best friend's wedding. But when Brian finally shows up at the rehearsal, Betty finds her own game turned against her by the handsome, brooding Irishman....Valle of the Lawless, by Lee MartinMatt Landry is fed up with politics and his life in Washington as a delegate. So he returns to Wyoming Territory to marry his fiancé Adrian Driscoll, an elegant young woman he met during a brief courtship in Cheyenne. With Adrian as his bride, he intends to start his own spread, and have the family he's always wanted. But Matt has no idea that Adrian's father King Driscoll, is a corrupt rancher, who has control of the entire cattle market in northern Wyoming; that Adrian's brother Kirby is a twisted sadist who loves to inflict pain; and that King will stop at nothing, even murder, to stay in power. When Matt steps in to help a young widow, whose husband is murdered on King Driscoll's orders, his life takes a...Serving Time (Servants of Time), by Nadine DuccaLife and death have been industrialized. The Forge, the birthplace of every soul, is a rumbling factory owned by the goddess Time, managed by Lucifer, and powered by the labor of demons and imps. In this dystopian world, a renegade interplanetary pilot running from his past doesn't stand a chance. Handling Neptunian meth and dodging security cannons are all in a day's work for Tristan Cross-not that he's one to complain. Working for the smuggling company StarCorp is an improvement over what he used to do for a living. However, when StarCorp gives Tristan a one-way ticket into the brainwashed-and disturbingly suicidal-Loyal League, he decides to run from the company and start a new life in the only safe haven he...Black Forest (Arthur Murray Thrillers), by David ThayerIn post war Europe Arthur Murray hunted Nazis. In post war America Arthur is home from the war, working as an insurance investigator in Manhattan. It's the era of the space program and rockets that will one day carry us to the moon. The scientists working on the Redstone project include Germans who worked on the V2 program at places like Peenemunde; one of them is targeted for abduction by the Israelis and Arthur finds himself caught between opposing forces. For him it's a journey back in time, but now it seems the Nazis are hunting him....Ghosts of the Black Rose (Land of Enchantment Trilogy Series BOOK 2), by Belinda Vasquez GarciaThe Witch Narratives Reincarnation (Land of Enchantment Trilogy BOOK 1 is ?2013 BEST FANTASY INTERNATIONAL LATINO BOOK AWARDS finalist (winner tba 5/30 in NYC). The book was, also, 2012 Best Fantasy New Mexico Arizona BOOK AWARDS finalist! The story continues in Ghosts of the Black Rose (Land of Enchantment Trilogy BOOK 2), a novel glowing with rich Southwestern Mythology and witchcraft, and the locations of historic Santa Fe and Albuquerque. Strange things ...The Witch Hunter, by Annette GisbyWith the death of her father and brothers, Lady Katherine has no protection and is suffering unwelcome attentions from Sir Robert, a neighbour knight who has always cast an envious eye over her father's lands. Now with her relatives out of the way, Sir Robert tries to woo the reluctant Katherine. After many rejections of his advances, Sir Robert incarcerates Lady Katherine in his dungeons, accusing her of witchcraft and sorcery. Despite the privations of the dungeon, Katherine will not give in and still refuses to marry him, no matter the cost. One day Sir Robert announces that he has sent for the notorious witch hunter, Lord William Alden and she will suffer the trial by ordeal. Katherine has little to do but wait fo...Soul Mates, by Jeanne DonnellyShe was dying. Her life draining away on a hot city sidewalk and she gave it up willingly. Life had been hard and she was ready. With a jolt and a prayer she awakens in Heaven. Through her flows all the joy and wonder of existence and she comes face to face with God. Overwhelmed, she begs to reincarnate to share this wonderful message of God's unconditional love with those on earth. Will God give her this chance' One thing before she goes, "Please," she begs. "I want to be blond and petite and find my soul mate in this new life." Poof! She wakes up on earth as one of the smallest dogs on the planet! Does God have a sense of humor or what'...The Sleeping Dragons of Texas or The Teardrop of Death, by Taylor MichaelsSome called it the biggest and best kept mystery in Houston, maybe all of Texas. People died, people killed others, but who was responsible' Chief Engineer Fritz is smart, tough and hard nosed. A self-proclaimed murder investigator and a professional dragon slayer. As long as the dragons stayed where they belonged, they slept and everyone lived in paradise. When the dragons got out, it was hell on Earth, or in that unlucky plant where they escaped. Dragon tongues of fire burning anyone or anything in their way. It takes two days to stop the plant and the hurricane hits tomorrow. Millions of dollars are made every day the plant runs and many more millions are lost if it's stopped. Your job is at stake if you shutdown, ...How I Got Him To Marry Me: 50 True Stories, by Cherise KelleyAccording to the US Census Bureau's 2012 report on America's Families and Living Arrangements, less than half of marriage-aged Americans are married: 49.3%. The percentage goes up once we turn 35, but so does the rate of birth defects. Boyfriends make excuses like "Marriage is just a piece of paper," and "Living together is just as good as being married." Many women who value the commitment of marriage and/or the stability it affords for raising children have a hard time getting him to marry us in this environment. This book is written for the woman in this predicament. Her boyfriend has proposed not marriage, but living together. You don't have to interview 50 married women to find out how they managed to get that r...The Children and The Blood, by Megan Joel PetersonA forgotten life. A secret war. Eight years ago, an exploding gas main killed Ashley's family and left her with a childhood she can't remember. Eight years later, the forgotten past is behind her and life on her isolated farm is all she knows. Until that past comes looking for her. Until men with superhuman powers hunt her down in the night, determined to take everything she loves away from her again....Season of Bliss, by Craig AllenA Red Adept Select story. When Jester came to Sasha's world, their lives changed forever. Jester belongs to one of the many colonies of humanity that spread across the galaxy eons ago. His people merely wish to reach out to Sasha's people in friendship as fellow descendants of humanity. But Jester has arrived on Sasha's world on the eve of the Bliss, a madness that is both overwhelming and necessary for the survival of her people. The changes she experiences, changes they experience every two years, draw her to Jester in ways that both excite and terrify her. For Jester is ignorant of not only the Bliss, but also to the meaning of the one word that binds Sasha's people together, a word they always thou...The Legionnaire: Origins, by SJ Parkinson(Book One of the The Legionnaire Series) At a remote French Foreign Legion fort in the middle of the Algerian desert, Sergent Étienne Martin drinks himself numb every night. A paratrooper, talented soldier, and respected Non-Commissioned Officer, the alcohol is his way of escaping the oppressive atmosphere of the camp. Under the iron hand of Colonel Rochon, no breach of the rules is tolerated and fear rules the base. Anger, frustration, and desperation are the norm as Martin endures the last three years of his contract. Morale plummets, and desertions are frequent. Life inside the fort walls becomes an endless grind. Martin discovers millions of Euros have been taken from the fort accounts for personal gain...Into the Fire (The Mieshka Files, Book One), by K. Gorman"I've got magic'" "I'm afraid so." --- Secure under its Mage-powered shield, Lyarne ignores the war that has taken the rest of the country. Inside its borders, refugees are first pitied, then assimilated. Mieshka knows this well. Coping with the loss of her mother and the grief of her father, she keeps her head down at school and maintains a neutral stance with her new Lyarnese friend. Things change when she meets the Fire Mage. There's a lot more to this city-and herself-than she could imagine. And Lyarne's shield is not as impenetrable as the city would believe&#8230; Approximately 56000 words. ALERT: There is some swearing and fighting inside. M...Rebel Elements (Seals of the Duelists), by Jasmine GiacomoBayan's struggles to hide his emerging elemental magic from his ?family fail spectacularly in front of a visiting imperial eunuch named Philo, ?and he realizes that there is a worse fate than becoming a mountain-dwelling Skycaller: ?the empire will claim him as a Duelist. Before Philo can deliver Bayan to the Duelist Academy for ?training, bandits ambush their retinue and leave behind a mysterious trinket. While ?Philo tracks down its true importance through ancient archives and noble manors, ?Bayan struggles to fit in at the Academy, where his anger at his situation gets ?him into as much trouble as his outlander appearance. Worse, his rage poisons ?his magic, making him a threat to his he...Frantic (new adult romance) (Never Leave Me, #1), by Eileen Cruz ColemanFrantic is episode one of the Never Leave Me Series. It is fast paced at approximately 9,000 words. Twenty-three-year-old Jadie has a secret. She hadn't seen her father since she was sixteen years old. One morning on her way to her new job, she stops to offer a homeless person a bottle of water. The man is her father. Unable to accept this reality, Jadie runs from him and desperately attempts to lead a normal life. But, then she meets Reece, an aspiring writer who is determined to win Jadie's heart. Jadie wants nothing more but to surrender her heart to him, but her broken past, and her secret keeps her from doing so....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Kingdom of Nothing, by Casey HollingsheadWhen the Inquisition takes his daughter hostage, a retired bounty hunter returns for one final job: to kill the world's last female orc. The only problem' His best friend is an eight-foot tall, warrior greenskin. "Kingdom of Nothing" is a dark fantasy thriller about the lives we lead -- and the lives we leave....Connections (Jack Contino Crime Stories), by Steven P. MariniSome people seek out connections. Jack Contino does it for a living. A cop knows how to link people and events. Maria Falcone connects people and places: the city of Boston, a rural New Hampshire college town, a Boston hit man, a college professor . . . Jack Contino is a veteran cop with the Metropolitan District Commission Police Department. He often works with the FBI; a gangland massacre puts him in pursuit of a killer, but the trail takes an unexpected turn. Maria connects by leading a double life: college coed during the week; high priced call girl on weekends. A professor loves her. A mobster uses her. Her future depends on one of them. Ben Secani learned to kill for his country in Vietnam and finds op...Chrysalis: The Awakening (A Vampire and Werewolf Romance), by K Grace "The Journey of a thousand miles begins with one Step." Lao Tzu On her way to a world of possibilities, and a chance to leave her past behind, Kat's life is torn apart by tragedy and loss, hastening the development of new and astonishing abilities. Powerful enemies have been waiting for such a one. Savior to some and the downfall of others, Kat falls into a world of suspicion and subterfuge as she starts college at Colorado State. Naïve about who she is, what she can do, and the power she has, Kat falls for Gavin, the dark, mysterious son of the McIntyre clan. The clan is her protector, her savior and quite possibly her enemy. As her abiliti...ALOT TO SAY, SUMTHIN TO TALK ABOUT, by MSCHELLThis book is written to inspire, uplift, or just give you something to think about. A bad day-we've all had one; loss of a loved one-memories last forever. A frienemy indeed is not the friend you need. Real talk about everyday life and trying to maintain. So sit back, relax, and enjoy one unique read....Destiny, by Duane GundrumFor centuries, the Eden System has existed peacefully alongside the war-mongering Empire of Earth because the Empire was too far away from Eden to make a difference. After an Empire spy steals Eden's lightspeed technology, the Empire launches an invasion against Eden's weak fleet, decimating all of their forces except for the resilient Thurston Seven, captained by Rem Nilan. Facing imminent defeat, the Eden Council entrusts a grave mission to Laura Bontein from the Zeus Colonies, a system destroyed by the Empire years before. Her mission is a simple task: Go to Earth and kill the emperor. Pretty simple. Laura has abilities and technology of which neither Eden nor the Empire is familiar. None of this does her any good once she dis...Cure (Panacea), by Brian KittrellTop 10 in Hot New Releases for High Tech Science Fiction on Amazon, March, 2013 Product description for Cure, 30,000 words (approx.) novella: The combined effort of medical advancement reaches for a single endpoint: Panacea, a cure for all diseases and the last medication you will ever need. But when that day comes, to what lengths will men go to possess its secrets' Cure is a near-future science fiction novella which explores the coming innovations in nanomedicine and nanotechnology and the fragile nature of our own existence....The Union, by Gina RobinsonLove is a dangerous deception Gem, Idaho. 1892 HE KNEW THE DANGERS OF GOING UNDERCOVER After killing Irish union thug McCullough in self-defense and assuming his identity, private detective John Dietz is worried that his cover is blown. Sent to the Silver Valley to infiltrate the miner's union and uncover their plans to blow up an important mine, he's ready for anything. Except falling in love with the beautiful fiancée of the man he killed. BUT FALLING IN LOVE WAS NEVER PART OF THE PLAN Keely Byrne fell in love with her fiancé through the mail. Now seeing him in person, he's even more attractive and sexy than she imagined. But as Keely gets to know him, and falls more deeply in love...The Escort, by Gina RobinsonTrue love runs deep. ON THE WAY TO MEET HER HUSBAND Young, beautiful Italian mail-order bride Angelina D'Alessandro is married by proxy to an older man she's never met-her only chance to escape the poverty of Italy for the hope of a new life in America. But to join him in the wilderness of Idaho in 1899 she's not allowed to travel alone. Now she's torn between duty and desire as she fights her growing attraction to her handsome and enigmatic escort. SHE FELL IN LOVE WITH HER ESCORT Mine owner and explosives expert Tonio Domani prefers to travel alone. In his line of work he can't afford distractions. Against his better judgment he's coerced into playing chaperone to a beautiful and tempting brid...The Benefits of Line Dancing, by Edward ShullJim Morgan is living the life he always wanted. He's a promising young entertainment lawyer, on the verge of representing the Hollywood elite, and engaged to Emily, a beautiful, smart lawyer at his firm. He's so happy, he almost doesn't think about Amanda, the girl who ripped his heart out 8 years ago. But one phone call changes all that, taking Jim from the glitz of Los Angeles to the small town of Ashford, Alabama, to save Amanda from going to prison. Jim knows he'll need help, so he's bringing the best criminal defense lawyer he knows: Emily, his fiancee. Jim and Amanda's last chapter has yet to be written. And with Emily in the mix, how can this possibly end well'...The Inn of Fallen Leaves, by Mitch DaviesIn the turmoil of Japan, before the banishment of the samurai class, a disillusioned samurai, Itashima Chobei, is confronted by Akiyama, a samurai on a mysterious errand for his powerful leader. Their conflicted worlds lead to a battle of wits, ego and pursuit. In the middle is a beautiful woman, Miyo, attached to one, coveted by the other. Cho, after having been forced by his clan to perform atrocities, works as a yojimbo and handyman for a second-tier inn along the Nakasendo Highway. Akiyama is a samurai from Mito province who is loyal to his clan. When Akiyama's Daimyo Lord is forced to stay at the inn, improvements must be made, and the Mito samurai demands that the inn make those changes according to the Mito Leader's requi...The Freedom Diet - The Simple 6 Step System for Fast, Easy and Permanent Weight Loss, by John A. TigheThe Freedom Diet The Simple 6 Step System for Fast, Easy and Permanent Weight Loss Why is it that so many diets don't work' Or that they work short term, but that the weight ends up coming back as soon as the diet stops' Surely weight loss doesn't have to be so difficult' Surely there must be some way to end the cycle of struggling to lose a few pounds only to gain them back over the next few weeks' The good news is that losing weight really doesn't have to be that hard. But it has to be done the right way. In other words, successful weight loss has to be based on the way our bodies actually work and not on the latest diet fad or gimmick. And, of co...Shadows of Tockland, by Jeffrey Aaron MillerIn this post-apocalyptic adventure, David Morr runs away from an unhappy home to join a small traveling circus. Here he meets a quirky assortment of characters--the beautiful and mischievous Annabelle, the clever and manipulative Telly, the brutish Karl, the brooding and troubled Gooty, and the enigmatic and possibly psychotic Cakey. Each one of them will test and challenge David, as he struggles to come out of his shell and embrace his new life on the stage. But the world is full of sickness, and life on the road is fraught with peril. A plague sweeps across the land, turning ordinary people into mindless monsters, transforming friendly audiences into rampaging hordes. Soon, the performers find themselves fighting for their live...A Lick of Immortality (Left Hand Adventures), by Arwen JayneSally suddenly finds herself with an urge to prowl the night and jump onto roofs but she doesn't know why. Her boyfriend looks like he's smitten but has to go away for several weeks. Only a couple of the town's immortals seem to know why and they're not telling. Amongst all the goings on an immortal trapped in stone in a crystal lined cave in the Himalayas seems to be part of the puzzle but he needs to be freed by love. The Shang, a mysterious race of sentient beings that came to the earth long ago watch over him but they are having their own problems with the enemy....The Ghost of Sherwood, by Wilson HarpKing Richard is dead. With King John on the throne, the Sheriff of Nottingham knows he will soon be replaced by one of the new king's favorite men. The only way he can survive the constant vagaries of political whim is to become wealthy in his own right. And the easiest way to do this is to see the king's taxes fall into his own pocket. When the thefts are reported, he will simply claim that a band of bandits has taken up residence in Sherwood Forest and has stolen the money. A good idea and it works. That is until King John decides the sheriff needs some help in hunting down the bandits. Sir Guy is dispatched to Nottingham with a unit of French soldiers under his command. A ruthless man, Sir Guy will not stop until t...The Three Fifths Fugitive, by Nathan WilliamsLukas Dvorak-pacifist, scientist, and circus acrobat- is living his ideal life working as a research analyst for his employer Brooklyn Capital Management, an obscure Wall Street firm located away from the Wall Street establishment in Brooklyn, New York. On an ordinary weekday, this life is inexplicably turned upside down when he is abducted and accused of stealing $15 million from his employer. Faced with a new reality, Dvorak must rely on his own wits and resourcefulness developed from his past experiences as a refugee from war-torn Grozny, Chechnya and as a young American immigrant. Dvorak is pitted against enemies seen and unseen as he races to track down the identity of his abductors before his past catches up wi...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Euthanasia, by Mack MullunceyShe lies on the cold, metal table--clad in a loose, white paper dress--waiting, waiting, waiting, as her lover claims his next victim. When Alex left the clinic that day, she thought she could move on from the rape that left her pregnant and the agonizing decision to have an abortion. That is, until the child she thought she left behind contacts her. Terrorized by mysterious phone calls and guilt, Alex feels her sanity slipping away as she becomes convinced that she must find the man who brutalized her to make a family for her dead daughter. Anti-abortion crusader Tobin Bartell wouldnht have it any other way. As The Leader of The Movement, when he's not organizing protests or giving speeches, he's orchest...Her Kind of Man, by Elaine CantrellIs it possible she's finally found Her Kind of Man? Ross Williams has been in love with Kara Cochrane since they were kids so when Kara's fiancé Brandon Miles cheats on her and calls off their wedding-Ross steps in to rescue the damsel in distress. A heartbroken Kara just wants to get on with her life and hunky Ross provides her with a definite distraction-that is until she starts falling for him. Big time. But a devastating family secret threatens to destroy everything that Kara holds dear-including her relationship with Ross....Follow the White Rabbit (Beautiful Madness), by Kellie SheridanFor centuries, Wonderland thrived as the domain of beautiful bedlam and unapologetic madness. It was a place like no other. All it took was one girl slipping in through the cracks of the universe to start chaos spiraling toward order. In the 150 years since Alice's visit, the realm has become tainted-almost normal. Rabbits in waistcoats and playing card minions are little more than creatures of myth, and Wonderland is literally falling to pieces. For Gwen, Rose, and Lucky, Wonderland is home, and yet they know little of its former glory. When the Alice prophecy resurfaces, they'll have one chance to use Wonderland's own legends to bring a little mayhem back into their reality. For she who controls Alice controls the fate ...RED MOUNTAIN (Detective DiPino Thriller), by David ThayerRed Mountain The identity of every undercover cop in New York City is in the hands of a murderer. After the chief of NYPD's Intelligence Division is murdered veteran detective Mickey Reidel is assigned to investigate. Walt Bergman's body has been found in a house no one knew he owned. During a harrowing night Mickey races to avert a catastrophe. His bosses believe it was a terrorist act but Mickey suspects Walt's wife, Michelle, a woman with whom he shares a dark secret. RED MOUNTAIN is the second book to feature Armand DiPino and Mickey Reidel but the book is a standalone thriller and can be read as such....Steam Drills, Treadmills, and Shooting Stars -a story of our times-, by Rivera SunActivist Henrietta Owens is hurtling toward the coal company like a 'social terrorist in a hijacked plane' fueled by the necessity of change. Every word she says is true . . . and people know it. Coal company lawyer Jack Dalton's world is about to implode. With her infant in her arms, Henrietta shakes the nation awake with some tough-loving truth about coal, climate change, and the future of humanity. The coal company wants her stopped at any cost. Jack Dalton's morality and career collide as the boss threatens to use murder, tear gas, imprisonment and violence. The stakes are high: life, death, the extinction of humanity. Jack's wife crosses the line of loyalty, his daughter lectures him on heroism, the Appalachians fom...Rys Rising: Book I, by Tracy Falbe"I blame myself for not preparing my domain properly to defend itself. I was playing at games in the forest when I should have been at home&#8230;" he stopped speaking as grief clamped his throat. Images of his wife and son pierced his mind with sharp regret. He wrung his hands, rubbing his fingers over his knuckles and contemplating the blue tattoos. The tattoos wrapped his wrists with blue stags and sunbursts, marking him as a lord-born. Lord no more, he thought. But a lord among outlaws he will become. His name is Amar, and Onja a magical rys female has saved him for her own purposes. Supported by her power, Amar will rise to become a potent warlord, dreaded by kings. The people will call him dro-shalum, meaning curse...Roses A - Z (A to Z Nature Photo Books), by Deborah CarneyA set of books that identify full color images of roses. Due to the size of the completed books, we have broken Roses A to Z into two books, varieties that start with A through L and M through Z. All identifications were made from tags attached to or near the rose bushes as they were photographed. Any bush without a tag is not included in this book. We hope you enjoy this Coffee Table book that fits on your Kindle and brings a breath of Spring into your day. Best viewed on Kindle color apps, or Kindle Fire, but still looks good in Black and White. Roses in this volume are: Abraham Darby Shrub Rose Agnes Rose Alba Rose Altaica Rose Altissima Climbing Rose Barn Dance R...Killing to Know (Calvin Hobbs), by Sean Van DammeCalvin Hobbs is a cantankerous retired Richmond Police officer who runs a small Private Investigative service, comprising of himself, and himself, having alienated just about everybody in his life over the years. Hobbs will take just about any case, a policy that has got him into trouble before and continues to do so. Hobbs has been contracted by the disowned son of a local Mob boss to steal a copy of his father's will. Seeing as how the old man was already dead, Hobbs didn't know how it would help the young doctor and he didn't ask. Questions always led to trouble, and this case was trouble. Hobbs doesn't know just how much until the bodies start to pile up and the twists and turns threaten to become more then he can wo...Finding Romeo (The Romeo Trilogy), by Joana JamesLies, betrayal and deceit. That's what Daynia gets when all she really wants is her Romeo, someone to save her from the dead end she calls her life. When Richard rides in, she's convinced that he's the one and latches on, hanging on to him for dear life. If only&#8230; Richard is haunted by his own past and finds Daynia to be a welcomed distraction. When ex-girlfriend Kayla returns to claim her beau, Richard is left with a decision that he is unwilling to make. How much is a girl willing to take before she realizes that her dream Romeo is really a nightmare'...Unraveled, by S.X. BradleySixteen year old math whiz, Autumn, spends her days reading about serial killers and dreaming of becoming an FBI Profiler. She never dreams her first case will be so personal. Her world is shattered when she comes home from school and discovers her murdered sister's body on the living room floor. When the initial evidence points to a burglary gone wrong, Autumn challenges the police's theory because of the personal nature of the crime. Thinking that finding the killer will bring her family back together, she conducts her own investigation using her affinity for math and forensics, but her plan backfires and her obsession with the case further splinters her family. When her investigation reveals the killer is someone she knows...An Eternity of Roses (The Valthreans #1), by Natalie G. Owens"A fast-paced ... lovable romp" -- Mallory Heart Reviews. Two lovers separated by an evil curse. A desperate quest through time. A love that wants to beat all odds. And all the while, deadly danger brews around a two-thousand-year-old secret society and the enemy that lives to decimate it. "...'Til the end of my life, I shall belong to you as your husband." That was the promise Adrian made to Emmaline. And then, he was gone forever... It is 1807. Adrian Segrave, Viscount Bournemouthe, and Lady Emmaline Deramore are about to wed and British Society teems with excitement at th...In The Flesh (Children of Flesh), by K. L. ZolnoskiMankind's ancient curse has ravaged the world and even crept to the very doorstep of The Temple of The Three Waterfalls. Generations-old treaties have spared the temple and those who call it home. Evadne, only daughter of the Holy Sybil, is content to remain hidden away in the remote mountain temple and study her craft. But things are changing in the outside world. The emissary of a foreign prince has been sent to take Evadne away. Whispers of strange prophecies are heard from behind thick stone walls and the rumor of a powerful oracle to the east has the temple soothsayers involved. Change is on the wind. Far away from the temple two brothers have discovered a lost continent. The promise of long lost technol...Blind Dating: A Light-Hearted Romantic Comedy, by Kerry TaylorWhen mid-40s, divorced, single-mother-of-three Kimberly, realizes her own mother has more of a life than she does, she decides to do something about it. Encouraged by success stories from people at work, she joins a dating chat room, ICQ, which starts to rock her world. All of a sudden she's a swinging single, online, with extreme dates, a little dirty talk, and a sense of her new, sexy self- until that fateful moment when her long-time chat-room buddy, LonelySingle, wants to meet. "Are you trying to find a man on Facelook?" her mom questions, after years of being told it is Facebook! What if he doesn't like her? What if she doesn't like him? These are the thoughts inside her head. What happens ...Garland Roses, by Kathryn L.M. ReynoldsWhat would you do, if a menacing stalker was threatening your life? For Kathy Meadows this isn't a philosophical question, but a fact of life. A psychotic madman who calls himself, The Doctor, is stalking her calling her at all hours, day and night. When famous rock star Joel Garland learns of the danger he steps in to protect her, and enlists his cousin, Nicholas Stone, to help capture the creep. Disgruntled at having been roped into chaperoning her three teenaged nieces to a Garland Rose concert, Kathy Meadows is not happy to be there. The only positive aspect in having been so manipulated by her siblings, was the fact that here at the concert, she wasn't being hounded by the parade of bachelors her matchmaking parents kept sett...Shrouded in Mystery (Shrouded Series), by H. D. ThomsonBook 2 in the Shrouded Series 1st place in Beacon Contest under the Paranormal Category. 1st place in the Emily West Houston Chapter RWA Contest - Paranormal Category Honorable Mention from On the Far Side Contest from the Fantasy Futuristic and Paranormal Chapter of RWA Finalist in First Coast Romance Writers Unpublished Beacon Contest John Davenport wakes from a car accident with a dead man beside him and a duffle bag in the back seat with over one hundred thousand dollars in cash and a loaded gun. He has no memory of his past or how he got there. His only clues are a photo with the address of a shelter and a driver's license with the name of Clark Kent. They lead him to Boston, but once there, he...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Delivering this a day early as I'll be on the road tomorrow. Enjoy these newly-published and/or undiscovered books!


Blind Dating: A Light-Hearted Romantic Comedy, by Kerry TaylorWhen mid-forties, divorced, single-mother-of-three, Kimberly, realizes her own mother has more of a life than she does, she decides to do something about it. Encouraged by success stories from people at work, she joins a dating chat room, ICQ, which starts to rock her world. All of a sudden she's a swinging single, online, with extreme dates, a little dirty talk, and a sense of her new, sexy self- until that fateful moment when her long-time chat-room buddy, LonelySingle, wants to meet. "Are you trying to find a man on Facelook'" her Mom questions, after years of being told it is Facebook! What if he doesn't like her? What if she doesn't like him? These are the thoughts, inside her head. What happens n...Bodies Under 95 (Calvin Hobbs), by Sean Van DammeThe Stranger has given him a reprieve and allowed Calvin Hobbs, Private Investigator, to return to Richmond. He attempts to pick up his life and find a case that will add some meaning to it once again. Before long he is neck deep in trouble. Calvin's friend Dr. Edward Koch is heading an archeological dig under a college parking lot believed to be an old slave burial ground. Instead of finding slaves though, Edward digs up the body of a recently buried man. Faced with losing his dig and doing the right thing, or just finding out who the young man is on the sly, Edward calls the only person he can think of to help him, his old friend Calvin Hobbs. Hobbs reluctantly takes the case that will lead him through some of th...Fugue in C Minor, by Vince DickinsonSongwriter Max Edgars is married to alluring record exec Elleny Edgars, drives a Jaguar and lives in luxury. But he can't remember any of it. Elleny says he just hit his head. But a strange thin man claims a witch abducted him. Then an old man says he must have run away from his past life. Max wonders why he can't write new songs. Why won't Elleny answer his questions' And why is the thin man so familiar' Max takes a detour after a gig in KC, and heads to Iowa to unlock the mystery of his past....Evie's Knight (#1 The Knight Series), by Kimberly KreyRomance that's clean without losing the steam. When Evie falls in love with Calvin Knight, their young, virtuous romance conjures a truly wicked spell. Evie always thought her eighteenth year would be magical, but so far it's not what she hoped for. Her best friend has gone wild, her love life is void, and she misses her mom more than ever. But life for Evie is about to change. Calvin Knight, the object of her fascination, is about to fall madly in love with her. Just one problem: Their love conjures a murderous woman from beyond the grave who wants Evie dead. The same demon who has haunted the Knight men for over four generations. Soon Calvin is forced to make a choice: Set Evie free and hope to evade the wrath of The Raven- hai...Jayne Doe, by a story written by a girlJayne is my sister. Johnny is her boyfriend. A week ago he murdered me. Today he put Jayne in the hospital. Tomorrow he's going to die. I'll make sure of that....Shakespeare v Lovecraft: A Horror Comedy Mash-Up featuring Shakespeare's Characters and Lovecraft's Creatures, by H.P. Lovecraft"We are such stuff as dreams are made on; and our little life is rounded with a sleep." William Shakespeare "In his house at R'lyeh dead Cthulhu waits dreaming." Howard Phillips Lovecraft. In the same putrid vein as Pride and Prejudice and Zombies, Shakespeare v. Lovecraft slithers hideously onto the literary mash-up scene, whispering of cosmic horrors and eldritch tales whilst espousing sweet soliloquys and profoundly contemplating mankind's place in the universe. Prospero, driven dangerously insane by prolonged exposure to the dread Necronomicon, makes a terrible pact with the titanic alien beast known only as Cthulhu. Now only his enchantress daughter Miranda and...Killer Abs: A Body (Pump) Horror Comedy, by D R O'BrienTwenty-something accountant Matt Warner enrols at an exclusive weight loss resort with his career on the line should he fail to shed the pounds from his paunchy frame. Before long the accountant realises that his girth is the least of his problems as there is something deeply wrong with the Phoenix Resort where it's no gain and all pain. It's a serving of full fat fear for the guests who must fight for their lives to survive the week. Matt Warner is going to lose weight, or die trying. Killer Abs is an 11,403 word short body (pump) horror comedy, with content for mature audiences. Previous praise for the Author's work: "I think that you will enjoy the way Mr. O...The Many Lives of Avery Snow (Past Lives Series), by Christy SloatAvery Snow led a boring, no thrills life. After her father left the family when she was young, Avery's mother died when she was only twelve, leaving her all alone except for her Aunt Paulina. Now, at twenty-six, Avery is very used to being lonely. She enjoys her job at Sunrise Estates, it's the one place where she doesn't feel left out. Her boss, Kerri, is her best friend and Lucy O'Shea, a resident at the home, is a good friend to her as well. The night Lucy dies in Avery's arms she delivers a haunting message to Avery. She tells her that there is a man looking for her from a past life. And he will stop at nothing to have her. Now Avery is unable sleep for more than a few hours, her dreams are keeping her awake. S...The Irish Flapper, by Catherine StackThe Irish Flapper, is a novel set in Manhattan during the exciting Roaring Twenties about a young Irish woman's journey to America to fulfill her contrasting dreams of wealth and artistic expression. Once in America she awakens to the stark difference between her dreams and the disillusioning reality of an immigrant's life. It is her new friends, flamboyant cousin and her new found love that make life in the big city an unforgettable adventure. In America she encounters her wildly flamboyant cousin Isabelle who just happens to be the "IT" actress of the moment and the girlfriend of a notorious dangerous gangster. Isabelle introduces her to the enticing, glamorous but ultimately empty and deceptive world of fame and fortu...A Suite Life (Suite Love Series, Book Two), by Sue GibsonFrustrated landscape painter Delaney Forbes finally quits her day job and is free to escape her stifling home town of Buttermilk Falls, Ontario. Nothing can stand in the way of her dream of a year spent painting in Paris -- nothing except an inopportune fire that temporarily compromises her finances, followed by a lucrative short-term job offer from handsome hotelier and absolutely confirmed bachelor Trey Sullivan. While living in adjacent penthouse suites, Delaney dreams of painting in Paris and Trey determines to avoid the career-killing ties of love and marriage, goals immediately jeopardized by their mutual attraction. But their agreement to a no-strings romance soon falters as the pair begins to realize the depth of their feelings for ...The Zapp Imbroglio (Zack & Milton), by Jos Van BrusselZack Zapp and Milton Burdass-Nuttall, two unemployed young poops, are tricked into signing up as priests by a fast-talking church recruiter, who forgot to mention priests don't date. Enjoying a night out on the town, they are secretly filmed kissing the same lemon-haired girl, the footage posted on her website. When Zack next falls in love with a British spy and Milton with a CIA operative, the two reluctant clerics set out on a mission to destroy the incriminating footage before they are revealed not only as men of the cloth but also libertines of the worst kind. Before long they are up to their clerical collars burgling bishops, blackmailing cardinals and even taking a crack at the papal safe....March of the Cogsmen (Galvanic Century), by Michael CoorlimGalvanic Century is set in an alternate steampunk world where the reign of Queen Victoria has extended well into the early 20th century. As the world edges inexorably towards a World War that few can even begin to anticipate, brave men and women must contend with airship pirates, clockwork assassins, galvanic monsters, and anarchist madmen. It's been a rough year for gentlewoman Aldora Fiske -- airship battles above London, doomed expeditions in the jungles of Mexico, and even a kidnapping in Istanbul -- and now her bridegroom Alton Bartleby has shown up drunk to their wedding. Yes, it's a marriage of convenience and not one of love, and everyone knows it, but when an old foe decides to strike, things go from bad to worse. ...Identity Theft (Hunter Gamble), by John AbramowitzA man walks into the Texas Capitol. Shots ring out. A young aide lies dead. The killer's excuse' He was under a spell. Sounds like a job for Hunter Gamble, right' Wrong. After his disastrous "victory" in the trial of Samuel Pollard, Hunter has turned his back on defending oppressed vampires, mages, and zombies. Having accepted a position at his father's giant litigation firm, he's trying the glamorous cases, working in a corner office, and making a six-figure salary--and hating every minute of it. As Hunter plots his exit strategy, he finds himself inexorably drawn to the case of the Capitol shooter, who is an old friend from law school. As he works to clear his friend, Hunter discovers that there is much mo...Right and Left Grand: A Darla King Novel, by Rosalee RichlandRight and Left Grand is a cozy mystery set in the context of squaredancing. Darla, the sleuth and heroine in this novel, never dreamed that her midlife career change to square dance caller would place her in a position to assist law enforcement officials in solving crimes. But when an unconscious stranger turns up on the ranch of one of her dance club members, her specialized knowledge may hold the key to the identity of his assailants. Darla, along with her close friends from the Clearton Squares, ends up in the thick of things -- and in danger....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Circe, by Jessica PenotWhen Dr. David Black takes an internship at a very old psychiatric hospital back home in Alabama, he vows two things-that he will be a better husband to his beautiful and loving wife Pria, and that he will stop cheating on her. Then his enigmatic supervisor Dr. Cassie Allen, a self-proclaimed witch with ties to the underworld, begins to draw him into her darkness. David finds it hard to resist her wicked sensuality, but even harder to resist her evil pull. As strange and violent deaths pile up left and right, David realizes that Cassie's psychotic behavior is connected to the mysterious hospital itself. There a demonic force threatens to destroy everything that David holds dear-his wife, his family, even his very...Zaire's Golden Babies, by Charles LeisterThe overnight disappearance of hospitalized infants and the flourishing clandestine market in coffee, valuable minerals and ores along the eastern frontier of the country, gradually coalesce to form an ugly puzzle. In the setting of real-life Zaire and the Great Lakes region of central Africa, three bank investigators provoke retaliation by corrupt government officials. An attractive and skilled fraud investigator from Mauritius finds herself working closely, perhaps too closely, with a charming but discredited banker from California and a Zairian lawyer with intriguing skills. After government secrets are revealed by the investigators, a suicide thrusts the American to the top position of the African bank where he has been given asylum. Th...CHRONICLES OF JONGLEUR, THE STORYTELLER, by Sandra GallimoreChronicles of Jongleur, The Storyteller is an historical fiction novel of the middle ages. It is a time of persecution of the Cathar's, a sect who would one day be called Protestants. The fact is between 1200 and 1300 thousands of Cathar's fell prey to the Roman Church and its inquisitors, tortured, and burned at the stake . This epic tale is of four generations of one fictional family trying to survive in those dangerous times. They are not just any family, but the descendants of Mary Magdalene, the historical woman of the Bible,which legends in France tell us fled there in the first century. What if those pre-Christian beliefs were the strict laws of the Cathars' How would her descendants have survived' Meet matriarch Grandmere,who has kn...The Genesis (Blood of Ages, #1), by K. L. KerrA Stolen Power. An Unstoppable Corporation. A Vampire God. The vampires of Dayson City are preparing for war. Having lived in constant fear of the Archway Corporation for decades, desperation has forced them into action. Their solution is to bring the First vampire, Alistair, back from the dead, a warrior famed for eradicating entire armies in the name of his kind. For fledgling vampire Catrina Malinka, the fabled return of some unknown deity falls low on her list of concerns. Between fending off strangers trying to kill her in her dreams, or trying to rein in an uncontrollable power that no one else even understands let alone shares, Catrina is forced to fight her assumed role in the war against Archway, which threat...The Meridian Gamble, by Daniel GarciaHave you ever wished you could remember a past life' Meridian is an average girl living in New York &#8230; or so she thinks. But everything changes when she meets Adam. He's all you could want in a man; gorgeous, charming, intelligent, successful. The only problem is, he's a vampire. Though she resists the relationship at first, Meridian finds that she's overwhelmed by her attraction to Adam, and the thought that she knows him from the past. But how far back does the past reach' Meridian slowly begins to discover that she's one of the Luminos, a race of people who have the ability to remember all of their past lives, who are locked in an eternal war with the vampires. And Adam has been searching for her througho...Drug Money, by Brenda J. CarltonIn 1934 Henry Dresher had an old money family background, a prestigious law degree, a social-climbing wife, two young daughters and an empty bank account. His key assets were his wits and his contacts which, just before his untimely death, he parlayed into a new fortune that his current day descendents do not know exists. Joanne works in a powerless position at multinational Nightingale Pharmaceuticals unaware that her great-grandfather was an original owner of the company. At first she assumes that her sister Gerry is getting a little crazy when Gerry discovers what she thinks is a connection between the family and the company. As Joanne's work life in drug development steadily deteriorates, Gerry accumulates new clues and begi...Flash Fiction World - Volume 1, by (some stories in this book contain adult content) Flash Fiction World (FFW) proudly presents its first collection of high quality flash fiction and short stories written by many authors from around the world, including amateur, professional and award winning authors. Each story has been selected for its high level of quality in terms of writing skill and pure reading enjoyment. There are seventy stories of up to 1000 words, in all genres, for the reader to enjoy. This substantial book is for lovers of flash fiction and short stories. All genres are included - thrillers, romance, comedy, horror, fantasy, crime and more. If your taste is for fiction that leans more to the commercial side, with fast-driven plots and ac...Face-Off (Book One), by Stacy JubaStacy's adult mystery novels also 99 cents this week! � Head-to-Head, Skate-to-Skate, It's Winner Takes All! What might have been a dream come true has turned into a nightmare. Brad's twin brother T.J. has gotten himself out of the fancy prep school his father picked for him and into the public high school Brad attends. Now T.J., the bright light in his father's eyes, is a shining new star on the hockey team where Brad once held the spotlight. And he's testing his popularity with Brad's friends, eyeing Brad's girl and competing to be captain of the team. The whole school is rooting for a big double-strength win...not knowing that their twin hockey stars are heating up the ice for a winner takes all face-off. Equivalent to 110 pa...Passion Potion: A New Adult Paranormal Romance (The Golden Enchanters), by Mary Beth DanielsI knew the day wasn't going well when the ferret started to talk. Dad insists that I'm a witch, but I have no idea how to make a cauldron boil, much less get an eye from a newt. And apparently this potion we have to make for the Supreme Bad Dude is the one that exploded and killed my mother a year ago. To top it off, the other witches say I'm a Nix, and talking to Nixes is forbidden. Upshot: I'm on my own. But there is this one enchanter boy. Tall, handsome, serious. He says I'm his match, and I think that means he's willing to break a few rules. That's my kind of guy. So if the man who killed my mom wants me to do a spell for him, sure, I'll give it a go. And maybe I'll throw in someth...Relatively Risky (The Big Uneasy), by Pauline Baird JonesA quirky artist must unravel her parent's secret past before the mob erases her future. But will the protection of a handsome homicide detective be her only hope of surviving the Big Easy' Nell Whitby is starting over in New Orleans, getting a publisher for her children's book, sketching tourists in the French Quarter, and leaving the tragic death of her parents behind. When a handsome detective asks her for a date, her fresh start seems perfect&#8230;until a dangerous family secret bubbles up from the past and puts her life in jeopardy. The oldest of thirteen children, detective Alex Baker has two goals in life: solve murders and avoid anyone under the age of ten. That is, until the day the quirky children's book author...Delayed Death (Temptation in Florence), by Beate BoekerWhat do you do when you find your grandfather dead half an hour before your cousin's wedding' You hide him in his bed and tell everyone he didn't feel like coming. Delayed Death is an entertaining mystery set in Florence, Italy. When Carlina finds her grandfather dead on the day of her cousin's wedding, she decides to hide the corpse until after the ceremony. However, her grandfather was poisoned, and she becomes the attractive Inspector's prime suspect. On top of that, she has to manage her boisterous family and her luxurious lingerie store called Temptation, a juggling act that creates many hilarious situations. Check out all the books in the "Temptation in Florence" series: Delayed Death (volumen #1) - ASIN: B00AGUZF...2/4 Cavalry Book 8: Radio Free Mashara (Military Scifi), by Eric JohnsonFor ten years the European Space Union has been at war with the Muslim Coalition and now things are starting to come to a close. Kush will be returned to its former masters, while Mashara will go to the European Space Union. 2/4 Cav is sent back to Mashara to help effect the handover while dealing with another enemy: military politics and the problems that arise when people use that to get ahead instead of focusing on the real mission, which is the exodus of its former masters and subsequent annexation. And please while I would appreciate reviews of my book, please read it before making a review, thank you....Mary Baker and The Eye of the Tiger, by D.M. CherubimMary Baker isn't happy. She's bullied by a mother who hates her and her mother's boyfriend is a ******* plumber with a big gut. It's only the mysterious surprises that keep happening to her that make her life fun. Or interesting. Like the anonymous gifts that come in the mail or the flocks of black birds that follow her. Then one day, a death and a mysterious, magical stone with symbols on it, called The Eye of the Tiger, bring her great wealth and a new life attending a school of white magic. This sometimes amusing adventure includes misspells which hit the wrong people with funny results, and real spells and rituals that have powerful and serious consequences. Mary isn't sure if her real father is true evil, but spir...My Deliberate Mistake (A New Adult Psychological Thriller/Horror), by Claire SvendsenNew Adult Psychological Thriller/Horror Drowning was supposed to fix everything. We were meant to die together. That's not what happened. Ana Turner goes through shrinks like normal girls run through boyfriends. They'd probably be able to help her if she ever told them what was actually wrong. But hearing the voice of your dead twin isn't exactly a minor diagnosis, especially when all Julia wants is for Ana to join her at the bottom of a lake. Only this summer Ana's not listening. Win the college scholarship. Fall in love. Stay away from water. That's the plan. </...Never A Wasted Crisis (Green Scale), by James SchubringWin Hewes services private jets flying into Washington, D.C., until an unscheduled arrival brings him luggage stuffed with executed intelligence officers. A normal person would call the police, but Hewes has to protect his own CIA cover. His unofficial investigation throws him into the crossfire between his fellow agents' private agendas and the CIA's crumbling partnership with a Mexican intelligence agency that's far too cozy with the wealthiest drug cartel around....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Fireworks (Twelve Months of Romance - July), by Margaret Lake(sequel to April Showers and May Flowers) Every year, Connie takes two weeks off from work, hoping to find adventure or at least something she's good at. She's tried skiing, she's tried sailboarding, she's even tried white-water rafting and all she's succeeded in doing was making a fool of herself. Now she hopes she'll find what she's been looking for at the dude ranch. But when she gets off the plane, she finds the man who's been stalking her at home is headed for the same ranch. Barry was just as shocked to see Connie as she was to see him. In fact, he was hoping this trip would help him forget that the woman he loved couldn't stand the sight of him. Now she was here, at the ranch he'd called his ...CHRONICLES OF JONGLEUR, THE STORYTELLER, by Sandra GallimoreChronicles of Jongleur, The Storyteller is an historical fiction novel of the middle ages. It is a time of persecution of the Cathar's, a sect who would one day be called Protestants. The fact is between 1200 and 1300 thousands of Cathar's fell prey to the Roman Church and its inquisitors, tortured, and burned at the stake . This epic tale is of four generations of one fictional family trying to survive in those dangerous times. They are not just any family, but the descendants of Mary Magdalene, the historical woman of the Bible,which legends in France tell us fled there in the first century. What if those pre-Christian beliefs were the strict laws of the Cathars? How would her descendants have survived? Meet matriarch Grandmere,who has kn...The Tattered Banner (Society of the Sword Volume 1), by Duncan M. HamiltonUnique talent always attracts attention&#8230; In a world where magic is outlawed, ability with a sword is prized above all else. For Soren this means the chance to live out his dreams. Plucked from a life of privation, he is given a coveted place at Ostenheim's Academy of Swordsmanship, an opportunity beyond belief. Opportunity is not always what it seems however, and gifts rarely come without conditions. Soren becomes an unwitting pawn in a game of intrigue and treachery that could cost him not just his dreams, but also his life....The Hunter's Sister (A Dogon-Hunters Series Novel), by Jacqueline Turner BanksFrom almost the beginning he knows they're meant to be together, but he knows their union will destroy them and he can't let that happen. Fox is one of the oldest beings on Earth; he's as beautiful as he is deadly. He knows what her lavender scent means, but he chooses to ignore it. She's his student, his obsession, and she holds the key to unlocking his tormented soul. They know their love isn't allowed, but they can't let go. This "stand alone" novel will answer some of your questions about the mysterious Ogo (Fox), but the answers are complicated....Hearts Unfold (Miracle at Valley Rise--Book One), by Karen WelchRevised Edition Published September 24, 2012 Print Length 376 pages. A secret Christmas homecoming, a blinding snowstorm, and in the course of one night two shattered lives will be changed forever. Nineteen-year-old Emily Haynes had lost almost everything she loved. Relying on what seems to be guidance from her invalid father, she returns to her past in hopes of discovering some sign toward the future. What begins as a joyous homecoming quickly becomes a nightmare when a badly injured stranger stumbles on the scene, his brief presence threatening to alter everything Emily believes about herself and the plan for her life. A less determined girl might have been shaken by such an experience, but not Emily. She is cer...Rouge (New Adult Suspense), by Leigh Talbert MooreQUARTER FINALIST---Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award, 2013 "A steamy page-turner with a love triangle, with sequins and feathers--oh, and deceit, blood, and poison." --5-Star Goodreads review Romance, velvet, sequins, and murder... Hale Ferrer is the rising star of the hottest cabaret in New Orleans. And her one goal is escape. Escape from the lies, from the crime, and from her growing fear that one day she'll have to earn her living in the secret back rooms, where the dancers do more than dance. But she w...The Demon Isle Witches Book Bundle, Vol. 1 and 2, Bloodsucker Bay & Wicked Werewolves, by Rachel Humphrey - D'aigleA vampire mentors three sibling witches as they struggle to balance life, with duty, as protectors of The Demon Isle. Volume One: Bloodsucker Bay Volume Two: Wicked Werewolves Off the coast of New England is the Demon Isle, a place notorious for its weird stories, ghostly encounters and mythical creature sightings. It is New England's hot spot for tourists; especially tourists interested in the Supernatural and paranormal. What these tourists do not know&#8230; and what the long time locals do know&#8230; is that all the stories and rumors about The Demon Isle are true! But no magical hot spot can go unprotected! And neither does The Demon Isle, which has been under the watchful care of t...The Scrubs, by Simon JanusJames Jeter, the notorious serial killer with a sixth sense, holds court inside London's Wormwood Scrubs Prison. He's the focus of the "North Wing Project." Under the influence of a hallucinogen, Jeter can create an alternative world known as "The Rift" containing the souls of his victims. Pardons are on offer to inmates who'll enter The Rift. Michael Keeler has nothing to lose and little to live for. He's sent into The Rift to learn the identity of Jeter's last victim. It's a mission where the guilty can be redeemed, but at a price... Simon Janus is the horror identity for the award winning thriller writer, Simon Wood. The Scrubs was first published in hardback and paperback in 2008. "The Scrubs is ...The Honey Witch (Dark Fantasy & Supernatural Suspense), by Thayer Berlyn"The secluded backwoods of beautiful Tennessee is the perfect setting for this mesmerizing contemporary Gothic tale. There is a chilling sense of foreboding that permeates the sheer essence of this story." - Night Owl Paranormal There are two prospects for a man who becomes too curious about a Lagori woman...death or madness. Ethan Broughton might just discover a third destination. In 1935, Dr. Leland Broughton was rescued from a morbid snake bite in East Tennessee by the appearance of a ghostly woman possessed of a powerful antivenom. In 1996, Leland's grandson, Dr. Ethan Broughton, agreed to investigate a potent medicinal plant and a rumor of curative miracles on Porringer Hill in East Tennessee. What...Running Against Traffic, by Gaelen VanDenberghPaige Scott is done in. Done for. Done with it. Having spent her childhood shuffled between relatives who ignored her, and her adult life hiding within the walls of her relationships with men, she is prepared to live out her empty days in her crumbling marriage to David Davenport. David has other plans, however, and flings her into a remote, impoverished world, in stark contrast to the wealthy cosmopolitan one that was all she knew. Here she is forced to face the betrayals of her past and learn, for the first time, how to care for herself, and for others. Hilarity and tragedy, addictions, unexpected friendships, and Paige's discovery of running and the relief it brings propel her on her journey toward the mending of a broken spir...Psalm of the Killer Whales, by Anne-Marie NeilTo an echo of an attempt to save endangered Chinese River Dolphins, an Oxford professor forms an unexpected alliance with a Scottish widow, in a bid to protect a pod of Killer Whales resident in the coastal waters of her Shetland isle home....Violation (A Sgt Major Crane crime thriller), by Wendy CartmellYoung women are being raped and murdered A young soldier is raped on Aldershot Garrison Are the two connected? Sgt Major Crane, a Branch detective in the Royal Military Police is unwillingly dragged into an Aldershot Police investigation after a young girl is raped and murdered, because witnesses describe the killer as a young soldier. He is also dealing with his own case, the repeated rape and bullying of a soldier on Aldershot Garrison. Can Crane find the murderer before he strikes again? Will Crane bring the rapist to justice? "Crane is a charismatic leading man who clearly has the legs to support a whole franchise. Crane is one of the more interesting new genre protagonists I've encountered in quite a w...Died On The Vine, by Joyce HarmonTech writer Cissy Rayburn and her retired bureaucrat husband Jack own a winery in rural Virginia. One day, notorious MIA chaser Obadiah Winslow shows up and tells Cissy that he believes that her first husband Jimmy, shot down and reported killed in Viet Nam, survived the crash and is still alive in a Vietnamese prison. Cissy mistrusts Winslow, who has a reputation as a crackpot; she doesn't believe him, but finds his visit disturbing. Three days later, Cissy finds Winslow dead in the vineyard, stabbed with Jack's pruning shears. To the local sheriff, Jack has a good motive to eliminate Winslow. Can Cissy find the real killer before the sheriff arrests Jack?Rubies and Other Gems, by Joyce DeBaccoRubies and Other Gems Lily's life isn't going well. Her husband is clueless and her children are rudderless. It's little wonder she seeks comfort in her dreams, unaware that her grandmother's rubies have transported her back through time to a safer, saner existence. When she realizes her dream lover is a real man who lived and died years before she was born, her problems mount. Despite her fears that her marriage may not survive her unintentional infidelity, she's entranced by the simpler nature of times gone by and can't resist going back, but only after imposing strict rules of conduct on herself. Then a miscalculation keeps her away longer than planned. Upon her return she's confr...Rock Radio, by Lisa WainlandMiami DJ Dana Drew sounds like she has it all...cool career, sultry voice and lots of attitude. When the guy she thought was "the one" moves out, Dana's life goes into a tailspin. Her friend, married DJ Jonny Rock, has always been there for her, but lately his penchant for interns is pushing Dana away and threatening his career. Then Dana meets Cody Blue Smith, the sexy lead singer of a hot rock band. Their connection is electric, but Cody harbors a dark secret that has kept him from ever having a meaningful relationship. Dana is caught off guard by her feelings and tries to find a place in his crazy rock n roll life. Problem is, she's not alone. Dana is being watched, stalked by a listener who plans to m...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Psalm of the Killer Whales, by Anne-Marie NeilTo an echo of an attempt to save endangered Chinese River Dolphins, an Oxford professor forms an unexpected alliance with a Scottish widow, in a bid to protect a pod of Killer Whales resident in the coastal waters of her Shetland isle home....The Last Stoic, by Morgan Wade"Morgan has written a book that is highly original and beautifully executed. The balance between the Roman world and the modern world is maintained with skill and adroitness, and the narrative is deftly woven through both of these time periods, never faltering or losing momentum. The Last Stoic is a fascinating, parallel look at two societies who are not, as it turns out, as different or distinct as one might think." - Helen Humphreys ** Long-listed for the 2012 ReLit Award for Fiction.** The Last Stoic is a story of appetite and fear, both modern and ancient. Half of the story's narrative occurs in the time and place of the ancient Roman Empire; the other half occurs in the present-day United Sta...Murder in Ballyhasset, by Noreen MayerMurder in Ballyhasset is the first novel in an ongoing mystery series set in rural Ireland of the 1970's. Libby Hargrove lives in the sleepy town of Ballyhasset in West Cork. She has only recently become a private investigator and this is her first big case. The whole town of Ballyhasset is shocked by the killing of a young doctor, Kathleen Lynch, she was killed while on duty in the local hospital. The victim's husband, a rich planning officer, hires Libby to investigate. Libby's assistant is Dawn O'Grady. Together the two female private detectives unravel the mystery of Dr Lynch's death. They get to know the doctor's colleagues and find out the victim had her dark side.</...Xander Caine and the Alien Prophecy, by Alexander ScruggsXander, the only son of world-renowned scientists Inara and Malcolm Caine, has lived a life full of wealth and privilege. And, as one might expect, everything he's ever desired has been handed to him on a silver platter. However, behind closed doors he yearns for something more - a greater purpose to his existence. Little does he know, the life he's come to call normal is about to be turned upside-down. There's something strange going on in Aveh and Xander is determined to find out who's behind it. He soon discovers secrets that forever alter his perception of the world. But, more importantly, he learns that his destiny is far bigger than he ever could've dreamed. Join Xander Caine as he relives the whirlwind adventure ...In Your Dreams, by Amy MartinSixteen-year-old Zara "Zip" McKee lives for three things: basketball, books, and bailing out of tiny Titusville, Illinois, where the junior high and high school are in the same building and everyone's known everyone else since birth. But when Kieran Lanier moves to town and passes out on her desk on his first day at school, Zip's life gets complicated in a way she never dreamed. Kieran has narcolepsy, and although he sometimes struggles to stay awake, he has no trouble capturing Zip's heart and trusting her with his most guarded secret--he sees bits and pieces of the future in his dreams. But just when Zip thinks that maybe she can handle having a boyfriend who sees things before they happen, her budding rela...Planet Explorers Walt Disney World 2013: A Travel Guide for Kids, by Laura SchaeferCOMPLETELY UPDATED FOR 2013 WITH PHOTOS OF THE NEW FANTASYLAND AND ART OF ANIMATION RESORT! Check out the all new companion game to this book, DISNEY WORLD DETAILS! Explore the planet with this Walt Disney World guidebook written just for kids. This fun and informative ebook includes everything an 8-12 year-old needs to know about Walt Disney World, including information about attractions in all four of the parks, food options near favorite rides, shows and Disney resorts. Children are what Walt Disney World is all about. Why not buy an affordable guidebook written just for them' Let older children plan out your days in the park and give them a useful tool to do it. They'll love...When Dark Paths Meet, by Donnie W. JacksonRose grew up suffering sexual abuse by the very men she should normally be able to trust and was powerless to fight against them. Meanwhile, in a town not too far away, little Jason watched as men physically and verbally abused his older sisters, knowing he was too young, too small and too frail to do anything about it. Later as their paths meet, an older and vindictive Rose discovers a sinister way to manipulate and ruin the lives of certain men through seduction, dark magic and mind control. She entices young Jason into joining her and the two begin their descent into spiritual darkness. "When Dark Paths Meet" is the riveting true story of two people on different courses of life brought together by circumstance, and then will...The Bushwhackers, by Van HoltOn Sale Now! Limited time only. Normally $7.99. THE BUSHWHACKERS Heck Martin's motto was simple. If they left him alone, he would leave them alone. Heck Martin was not pro-Union, like his father and brother. He had joined up with Quantrill to harass the bluebellies and other Union feds that thought they could tell others what they should be doing. But after the massacre at Lawrence, Kansas, he wanted nothing to do with Quantrill and his gang. Thirteen other hard-bitten veterans had followed him, had joined with him, but soon grew to hate him even more than they hated Quantrill. Then suddenly, the war is over, and Heck knows that most of his "men" would be out to kill him. But they all feared him....Reflection, by Kim CresswellWhitney Steel found her big story...Now it may kill her! Florida investigative reporter, Whitney Steel, has lived in the shadow of her legendary father long enough. To prove herself she needs to find the "Big" story. She finally found it, and now it may kill her. After receiving a lead pointing to the world's first cloned human, now a small child, Whitney vows to unravel the truth. However, sifting through the facts proves to have dangerous results, including death threats and murder. When she's nearly killed, but is saved by undercover FBI Special Agent, Blake Neely, he refuses to let her get in the way of his own objective--at least not right away. Caught ...The Succubus in a Red Dress, by Daniel GarciaDelilah is only a nerdy coffee clerk in New York City whose biggest problem is trying to find a job that will cover more than her rent, until the day one of her customers collapses after touching her. Now she has demon hunters and witches chasing after her, and is being tailed by a crazy blonde in a Ferrari who says she wants to be her mentor. Oh, and she just might be a succubus. Whatever you do, don't say it can't get any worse. Paranormal romance novella/novel of approximately 46,000 words....Burial Instructions and Other Stories, by Elissa Ambrose An impossible choice between tragedy and murder, the consequences of an upside-down corpse, eyes too young to see a crime so vile, an altercation with a refrigerator door--death has many stories. This collection features 8 tales of the bitter end. One of them could be yours. "It was then you made your first bargain with God: You get to keep the one thing you want and he gets all the rest. But then you realized that God doesn't bargain and you wondered who it was with whom you'd made the deal." ~ Georgia Hill Road...The Sock Wars, by Maia Sepp"A delightful and fresh read." --Cryssa, Goodreads reviewer. Lucy Tuttle is a workaholic financial planner whose biggest worry is how to line up the sticky notes on her desk just so, until her only relative dies a car accident halfway across the world. Suddenly Lucy (apartment-dwelling, doesn't-own-a-hammer Lucy) inherits a handyman's delight on the other side of town. Her boyfriend, a laid back environmentalist with an affinity for organic lentils and sock thievery, convinces Lucy to move into her aunt's brokendown house. The two of them embark on a quest to settle down, renovate her aunt's home, and start a family, but as it turns out, living happily ever after in a house that's about to...Sam's Top Secret Journal: We Spy (Book 1, Middle Grade Mystery), by Sean AdelmanSam's Top Secret Journal - Book 1: Sam Spies by Sean Adelman. Join Sam as she embarks on her first big adventure in this middle-grade mystery full of fun, suspense...and just the right amount of spying! Sam is a middle school girl living a normal life-except when she is occasionally bullied for the differences kids perceive in her. Sam has Down syndrome. See how she and her brother John work together to find some stolen money, help a new friend and escape real danger in this exciting adventure!...Legend of the Raven (The Union Series), by Shawn ReillyWhen Elle Ison finally flees from a five-year abusive relationship, she finds that freedom is still just beyond her grasp. She has no place to run, no money and no options. That is until a band of mysterious, good-looking heroes come to her rescue, sweeping Elle up into the world of ani-shifts, humans with the ability to shift into animal form. Elle becomes mesmerized by the magic of their world--one she believed only existed in her imagination--and the mystery surrounding the Lake family. Especially the intimidating Asher Lake who is charged with leading the secret organization of shifters known as the Union, and the proteges left in his care. Elle is lost and lonely--and wants nothing more than to be part of a real family,...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Trouble in Paradise, by Deborah BrownA Brand-New Madison Westin Novel, with More Craziness in Tarpon Cove... Remember Madison? What she had to go through... inheriting her aunt's cottages was peanuts compared to what awaits her in TROUBLE IN PARADISE, the latest addition to the Paradise Series. What is big news in small town Tarpon Cove? An accidental drowning or maybe even a ruthless murder? When a dead fisherman rolls up on the shore of Tarpon Cove, Madison cannot resist but to jump into her new role as Private Investigator, with only one goal in mind: to solve this intriguing mystery of the dead guy. But things do not go as Madison wants as she discovers that people in small towns are usually tight lipped, and that i...Kevin and the Three-Headed Alien (Kevin's Books), by Martin TillerGrey Beard the pirate, arguing classmates, science work, and a Three-Headed Alien that is intent on blowing up the world, all make Kevin's week. Oh yeah, then there are the illegal fireworks. Is Kevin going to make it through? Kevin and the Three-Headed Alien continues the story of Kevin, from Kevin and the Seven Lions, and introduces Jared, Sam, TJ and Sarah. Follow Kevin as his classmates discover that he writes down his daydreams and decides that Kevin needs to share his work, despite Kevin's determination to keep his work quiet. "The book is also sharply written. Sentences are tight and neither overly simple nor overly complex. I'm no expert but vocabulary seems age appropriate. The tone of the writing is consis...ThAUTOmaturgy: Familiar Magic (The Land of Enchantment), by Kathlena L. ContrerasSomething is devouring wizards. And Amethyst Rey has just discovered she's next on the menu. Amethyst is being stalked. Odd gifts appear on her doorstep. A black Mustang lurks in front of her house. But when the car-minus a driver-snatches her off her Albuquerque street, Amethyst learns the unnerving truth: she's acquired a familiar spirit. And she's a wizard. But wizards have been disappearing for centuries, hunted by a predator that sucks them dry of power and leaves behind tormented shadows. Magic, untapped and neglected, grows critically unstable. In navigating the hidden world of wizards, Amethyst must learn who can be trusted and who can't before the predator catches up to her-if the magic doesn't exp...The Book of Phinn (The Immortal Blog), by Frank AnjakosOn Sale Now! Normally $7.99THE BOOK OF PHINN From the Immortal Blog Hey, Phinn here. I'm an Angel. A 16 year old immortal. You don't know me. You've never seen me. Unless you're a dead teenager and you've been good and live in Southern California (narrows it down, huh?). If that's the case, we've probably met. See, I take the souls of good kids to Heaven, but I'm not allowed to interact with the living...which makes high school, being on the soccer team and writing for the school newspaper a little difficult. As an angel, I play by the rules. My "arch-frenemy" Iszn, the demon who takes the bad kids to Hell, breaks all the ru...Computations of Flesh and Starlight: The Prodigal Brother Saga pt. 1 (Sympathy-B 1.1), by M.R. AdamsA new generation of teen superheroes is born under scheming minds entangled in a war of science. When all is said and done...who lives, who dies? Will our heroes save or destroy the world they were created to protect? Foreign cybernetic operatives kidnap a symp, a youth of extraordinary power. This one incident creates a domino effect leading to the first mission of Hyperion Enterprise's teen superhero team. Led by Derek Peters, the team faces their first foe and finds a mysterious stranger much like themselves lurking in the darkness. They must apply all they have been taught to fight for another's life...and ultimately their own. Can they overcome their fears and stop a deadly new enemy? How wil...Moonlit Nights, by Jacob ParrShort description: A crime spree of horrendous proportions is just beginning in the Washington Metropolitan Area as bodies begin to turn up horribly mutilated and torn to pieces. Aidan Preston, a Homicide Detective for the Montgomery County Police Department, delves into the case, finding himself immersed in a dark and dangerous world, the likes of which he has never seen. What secrets do these moonlit nights hold? Extended Description: A mysterious discovery unearthed in Oregon&#8230; Lisa Davies, a wildlife biologist for the Smithsonian Conservation Biological Institute, located in Front Royal, Virginia, and resident wolf expert at the National Zoo, receives an e-mail from a man who claims to have discove...Pilgrimage, by Steven OrlowskiAre Aliens visiting Earth; abducting, experimenting on and crossbreeding with humans? Is there a God; the creator of the universe and everything and everyone in it - including the Aliens? Please join Dr. Jonathan Shipmate and his daughter and fellow physicist Dr. Julia Shipmate in the American Southwest as they attempt to debunk an Alien abduction for their TV show "True Believer", a program dedicated to disproving all things paranormal. While there they will encounter a priest, a former internet millionaire turned trailer park junkie, a pair of young archaeologists and three ne'er-do-well locals. Drawn together by unknown forces these nine humans come face-to-face with the truth and bear witnes...Faerietale, by Stephanie RabigIt was supposed to be yet another hike along a nature trail. Tired of the confines of her apartment after a long day at work, Alice heads out for a walk. But instead of the usual birds and squirrels, this time she comes across Wendy Darling, a traveler from another world. And when she returns home, Alice asks to be taken along. She finds herself in a realm where Beauty has been cursed with ugliness for her vanity; where the "charming" Prince keeps a harem; where Little Red Riding Hood is a heartless assassin; where the mermaids will flirt and sing beautiful songs and then drag you to the bottom of Captain Hook's lagoon and hold you there. Welcome to Faerietale....Rohvim #1: Metal and Flesh, by Endi WebbAeden Rossam: 17, son of a nobleman, expert swordsman, spoiled, let's face it: he's a punk. Betha Solvinstra: 18, common shopkeeper's daughter, rising star in the Society of Healers. Oh, and she hates the nobility. After the sword tournament in the city of Elbeth, the master healer--leader of the secretive Society of Healers--invites Aeden to join him, and shares the Society's great secret: that all mankind are Rohvim--beings of metal, flesh, and fantastic powers that the uninitiated see as magic. After Aeden sees his beloved city overrun by a mysterious northern warlord's army, he and Betha are chosen to find and stop the warlord before the entire kingdom falls to ruin. To succeed, Aeden must master his Rohva nature,...Panthers in the Playground, by D.F. KriegerZoologist Dr. Zeara Faxfire and her side-kick cat, Magic, are called in to help when a panther is discovered during a police investigation. What is a girl to think, though, when the parents of a missing child keep calling her and the panther in question is writing words? Detective Jake Markovich, who is assigned to the case as well and happens to believe in the paranormal is a whole different distraction that turns Zeara's world upside down. Can she lose her grasp on the safety of logic long enough to reach out to those asking for her help? The only thing Zeara knows for sure is that time is running out, and she must compromise a job she adores to save the panther in her care....Hidden Secrets (The Secrets Saga), by Angee TaylorRose has been struggling for years to find out about the mysterious illness that's killing her. She's decided to end her life after one last trip to the French Quarter&#8230;Her plans go awry when the sexy Caleb Glasson, who carries a dark secret, saunters into her life. She discovers that she's not what she appears to be, to rest of the world. The only man that can unlock that secret is dead at Caleb's hand. The most startling epiphany is that she has latent powers that will emerge in a haunting thrilling story that will answer all of her questions....Happily Ever After, by Christina ColeWhen Anne Hopkins accepts a position as a caretaker for troubled nine-year-old Rowena Mather, her own childhood experiences help her make a strong, emotional connection with the little girl. But she's wary of Rowena's father. Men can't be trusted, she's learned. Memories of her father's violent nature -- and Rowena's whispered secrets -- arouse suspicions. She will do whatever she must to protect the little girl. Like his daughter, George Mather is struggling with grief and loneliness. He swore to his dying wife that he'd never marry again. Now as Anne comes into his life and helps his family, he's drawn to her -- and caught in a trap of his own making. Together, Anne and George must find a way to break free from the p...The Other Woman, by Darlene P. WinstonKrys Harriston has what every girl wants-a good job, a handsome hardworking husband, two beautiful kids and a loving home&#8230;everything that makes her happy. But there's another woman out for revenge trying to break up her marriage, and this is one woman Krys may not be able to compete with. Her husband, Cameron, never imagined that the one person who loves him unconditionally is the very one causing his world to come crashing down around him. Does he have enough strength to fight the evil forces and save his marriage or will he allow it all to slip away?...The Leaving: A Novel, by Gabriella WestAt 15, Cathy Quinn is a depressed teen living in 1980s Ireland. As the book opens she discovers to her shock that her charming older brother Stevie, who's gay, is falling in love with the one boy in school that she likes. This will mean a weakening of the close friendship that she and her brother have, which she feels is the only thing keeping her going. But this is just the start of more serious challenges ahead for Cathy. Over her last two years of school, this tough but emotionally sensitive character will struggle with her dysfunctional family, come to terms with an overpowering attraction to her best friend, Jeanette, and face the momentous decision to leave Ireland for an uncertain future. As Rail...Finding Love Under a Rock (The Critter Getter Series), by Allee MaeKalista Bristow and Leandra Lehigh moved to Oklahoma not just to attend nursing school, but, to find some adventure. When Leandra reads about the sport of "noodling", she is literally "hooked', and reserves top-notch guides, Caleb Chandler and Owen Guthrie, to give them a true southern experience. Wading through the murky river, Kalista finds herself drawn to the handsome Caleb and his red-dirt good looks. He manages a few shy glances in her direction, intrigued by her tenacity. Could this cute city girl bring him out of his awkward insecurity when it comes to dating? However, thoughts of blossoming love move to the wayside as the girls find more than they bargained for under the surface of that shadowy river. They must r...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Star Dust First Contact (Book 1 Shimuran Legacy), by Ann O'BannonEarth's first deep space mission seems doomed from the start when Captain David Alexander wakes up after seven years in cryogenic stasis with no hope of surviving the trip home. Then he spots a UFO in the vicinity of the Titan moon and believes he's got a chance after all, until the alien shoots his ship and forces him to crash land. After a devastating entry into the Milky Way, Shimuran Commander Zara Darien is only trying to keep David's strange vessel at bay by firing a warning shot. But saving his life doesn't win her any favours. Even so, Zara and David must overcome their mutual animosity, join forces and alter Earth's future. In so doing, they unknowingly take the first step to fulfilling a thousand-year-old prophe...QUEENIE BABY: On Assignment, by Christina A. BurkeWhat if STEPHANIE PLUM carried a GUITAR instead of a GUN and chased FAME instead of BAD GUYS' INTRODUCING Diana Hudson - Temp by Day and Rock Star by Night From debut author C.A. Burke comes the first installment of a wacky, romantic comedy series about the misadventures of wannabe rock star, Diana Hudson. Meeting your hot new boss in a bar while singing karaoke-bad. Being fixed up with your old high school boyfriend by your meddling sister-annoying. Making out in your sister's minivan with said boyfriend-embarrassing. This week is shaping up to be a doozy for aspiring singer/songwriter Diana Hudson. 'On the wrong side of thirty' according to her mother and still living the bohe...House of Mirrors, by Lisa M. LoganHOUSE OF MIRRORS is a paranormal thriller about a woman who buys antique mirrors from an eccentric antique dealer; only to discover she has brought entities into the house attached to the mirrors. The uninvited guests cause a bit of a stir for the distraught woman who is mourning the loss of her little girl to a recent drowning. Her husband hires a psychiatrist and family friend to exorcise Eleanor's personal demons, but Dr. Kelso discovers that the mysterious mirrors hold more secrets-a few that he isn't comfortable having aired. "House of Mirrors" taps into the universal hope and desire we all have of contacting loved ones who have died, but sometimes it's better to leave the dead at rest....The Washington Sanction, by Mark Arundel Three things cannot long remain hidden: the sun, the moon and the truth. Was there a spy in the JFK White House' Rafferty is an unusual person. As a combat soldier, he fought the enemy. As an intelligence officer, the enemy are harder to see. In his world, happiness comes as fleeting gifts like capsules of oxygen to a suffocating man. His world has spies, war and assassinations. It is a world in which people entwine falsehoods and hidden truths with the art of ancient craftsmen. These people have determined wills that fight constraints of iron. Their honesty and vengeance collide in battles of passion and fear. Rafferty cannot win he can only survive. "Bri...See No Evil (A Shingle Beach Psychological Thriller, Book One) (Shingle Beach Psychological Thriller Series), by Cat ByrdA serial killer is terrorizing the coast of South Carolina, leaving behind victims brutally murdered in an unspeakable manner. What will it take to stop him' His father once called him Lucifer, son of the devil... He's a friend, a father, and a lover... with an alter ego. Can he overcome an alter ego that grows stronger by the day' Can he save his friends and family from the mad man who lives within him' This seems like an impossible task because he has no clue that the mad man even exists. See No Evil, is a psychological thriller, with a fast-paced-keep-turning-the-page edge. This work of fiction explores dissociative identity disorder, also known as split personality, and OCD (obsessive compul...The Preacher's Paramour (The Roses of Ridgeway), by Kianna AlexanderPrudence Emerson doesn't have time for romantic entanglements. She's taken a job at the mercantile, and is saving money to attend school at Oberlin. That is, until the Reverend Derrick Chase rides into town to start a new church. She can't deny her attraction to him, and the handsome mulatto preacher obviously returns the feelings. Should she change her plans to explore a relationship with him' Or will being the preacher's paramour lead to nothing but pain'...Kelee Meditation: Free your Mind, by Ron W. RathbunThis book teaches Kelee meditation. This meditation takes 5 minutes to do. The hallmark of Kelee � meditation is that, things that used to bother you, no longer do. A study at UCSD Medical Center shows Kelee meditation decreases stress, anxiety and depression. When you learn the fundamental difference between brain and mind, you can learn how to stop repetitive thinking and start observing from a calm, still, state of mind. � This calm state of mind will begin to diminish the three biggest problems that everyone faces-- stress, anxiety and depression. � You can begin to change these conditions before your very eyes, when you start doing Kelee meditation. � � Start today ...Drone Wars: The Beginning, by Mike WhitworthThis is a story of a monstrous conspiracy by a government and its supporters to use drones to murder citizens who disagree with their viewpoint and actions, and what happens when some of those citizens survive and take action against that government. � The story is set a few years from now and the science described is mostly available now, or will be soon. John is one of those citizens who criticized the government in a comment he made in reply to a blog. � John is working in his garden when he is attacked by a drone armed with a .40 caliber gun. John escapes and goes on the run. � He finds out it was the government that tried to kill him, just as they have been secretly assassinati...The Scientist (The Protectors), by Carolyn WrenA charismatic covert operative known for his love of danger&#8230; Simon Winters has a reputation for undertaking adrenalin filled assignments. But even thrill seekers need some down time. After an arduous desert mission he asks for a more enjoyable assignment. Preferably involving a beautiful woman in peril and a fast car. Dr. Elizabeth Barrett's life is quiet and orderly until someone tries to burn down her research laboratory with her inside. Now she has to contend with a handsome flirtatious agent living in her home. With his designer clothing and cheeky attitude, he has an annoying habit of putting her in more perilous situations than he keeps her out of. Simon is captivated and intrigued by his beauti...Sam's Story: Book One (Skylar Trilogy), by Amy D. Crusan-KramerIn this captivating saga, Samantha Skylar experiences undying passion and endures one horrific act of brutality that sweeps her into the arms of the second most powerful man in the country. Samantha's journey takes her from the poverty and close-minded attitudes of a tiny, coal-mining town in West Virginia, to the estate of one of Atlanta's oldest and wealthiest families. This epic trilogy follows Samantha from the age of 14 to 40. Book One opens in 1978. Sam is fourteen and living in Boone County, West Virginia, a place that isn't accepting of Roe v. Wade or the Equal Rights Amendment. Sam is different; she knows it and her doting grandmother knows it. Neither of them is content with the idea of her ending up the way her ...What a Piece of Work is Man, by David F. ClarkBy joining the grafters, Joaquin has become an outcast, part of a group distrusted and hated by the people of Laurim, the last vestige of humankind after the Days of Desolation. But the cybernetically-enhanced grafters have long been a necessary evil that bring stability to the fragile colony. Laurim is thrown into turmoil when news leaks that the recently-landed alien, the only other known life in the galaxy, has died under the care of the grafters. When Joaquin uncovers a conspiracy that would destroy the delicate balance of power, he must make a choice: Will he sacrifice his new identity among the non-grafters for the good of Laurim or will he remain silent' The stakes grow higher when a distress signal from Earth breaks over a century o...Thorns In Dark Places (A Supernatural Thriller), by Lake LopezWHAT READERS SAY: "Intriguing and suspenseful from the first sentence." Cara, Reader "Lake Lopez may soon be your favorite author. I know he is one of mine." Dorothy, Amazon Reviewer ABOUT THORNS IN DARK PLACES: Evil attends the Bain Ridge School for Boys. Luke Merrill is twelve years old when tragedy strikes and he's sent to Bain Ridge, a crumbling boarding school surrounded by savage wilderness. The grief stricken boy soon finds himself in the middle of a tragic mystery and learns that something's very wrong at this exclusive school. Then a frozen body is found and a hideous secret is exposed, but it's not what anyone would expect - or believe. The horrific monstro...Silver Vengeance (Gabrielle Gayle, #1), by Kasey ShoemakerWere-witches. These hybrid creatures stalk the earth with the raw, primal power of the werewolf and the cunning, dark magic of the witch. They're deadly hunters with the capability for both bloodthirsty vengeance and an unwavering loyalty to their own. Gabrielle Gayle is an ambitious chef in one of New Haven's trendiest restaurants. Her concerns consist of getting ahead in her career, dodging barbed insults from her sharp-tongued mother, and dealing with the nagging certainty that she has always had powers. However, when the Clan of were-witches seeks revenge for her mother murdering one of their own, she and her sister are brutally attacked. With nowhere else to go, she turns to Nick, a Hunter of witches, werewolves, demons...Nightmare Ballad, by Benjamin Kane EthridgeOne day, while instructing a swim class, Luke Rhodes hears a strange ballad in his head that twists reality. After a series of terrifying events, he escapes through a black curtain and leaves a living nightmare behind. The ballad hasn't left him though. Pieces remain. And when the song surfaces&#8230; the nightmare returns. Joined by Luke's two wives and his miscreant friend Johnny Cruz, they resolve to discover the source of these "Lifemares," and, more importantly, how to escape them. But time is against them. Innocent people are dying and these freakish disturbances are devastating the world they know. Will Luke and his family find the singer of the Ballad before it's too late' Or will horrifying nigh...Spy Thriller THREE WAY STREET, by Ben GilbertTHREE WAY STREET Synopsis: The baseline of this story is set in the early part of the 1960's. After the finish of World War ll in Europe in 1945, France, Poland and other occupied countries were liberated by two sibling rivals, America and Russia. Two allied nations, who had killed their despised relative, Germany, grabbing their hard fought legacy, East Germany for the Russians, and the West for America. Now post May '45, rebuilding the massive aftermath of a second World War by two former Allies was too much of a tall order, and on 13th August 1961, the Berlin Wall finally went up. Meantime, the long extended peacetime between the two decades created an unprecedented effect on covert services on both s...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Planetary Assault (Star Force Series), by B. V. LarsonSometimes defending those you love means risking everything and attempting the most dangerous task in the universe-making a planetary assault against a heavily entrenched enemy. It's grim and always ugly. But as long as men refuse to bow their heads to conquerors, they will take the fight to the enemy or die trying. Three masters of military science fiction have come together to tell harrowing tales of high-tech mayhem. In BV Larson's "An Army of One" the Macros of the Star Force series invade from the skies, forcing a nanotized assassin into a deadly decision. David VanDyke's "First Conquest" tells of a bitter battle as EarthFleet smashes into an alien star system in a desperate first strike to save humanity. Vaughn Heppner's ...The Shells Of Chanticleer, by Maura PatrickWelcome to Chanticleer, a beautiful land where everything is always, absolutely perfect. Enjoy the fairy-tale landscape, the festivals and forests, the bountiful buffets, a sparkling room of your own. In Chanticleer there is nothing to be afraid of, as eliminating your every fear is what you are there for. Don't try to escape the situations tailor-made to scare you; it's all for your own good. But a word of warning: In Chanticleer it's best to learn your lessons quickly and get out as those who can't, or won't, are subject to an unusual punishment. Sixteen year-old Macy Winters can't shake the feeling that there is something not quite right about the place, but no one will tell her what it is. Macy, howev...Arriving (Suite Dubai), by Callista FoxAn epic love story... When 23 year-old Rachel Lewis travels to Dubai for her first job at a luxury hotel, she believes the aloof Prince Khalid, the hotel's owner, is the last guy she'd ever love. He's rude and arrogant and and there are rumors about him...that his fiancée's death was no accident. Yet she finds herself drawn to him, intrigued by him, and sometimes he gives her that slow, irresistible smile. "Arriving" is episode one. Excerpt: A knock at the door interrupted them. It was the bellhop with her suitcase. Sayeed handed him some money and he set the suitcase on the stand. "Please," he said to her, clasping his hands together, "Tonight at six, you will meet Prince Khalid Al Zari i...Don't Rescue Me, God's Molding Me (Snow Series: Meet Savannah PART 2), by Marita KinneySavannah is a sophisticated single mother who has had her share of growing pains. From rags to riches, back to rags, Savannah is determined to change her circumstance through her faith and perseverance. As she struggles to keep her head above water, her new vindictive neighbors, try her patience and her faith. She desperately desires for God to rescue her from her new life of struggle....Hell's Gate, by Michael ParkerHELL'S GATE is a historical action adventure set in British East Africa in 1898. It is inspired by the true events in the British Protectorate when the British government constructed a railway line from Mombassa on the east coast of Africa to the shores of Lake Victoria in Uganda. At the same time the German government was building a line from Zanzibar to Lake Victoria. History records that the 'race' was conceded to the British by the governor of the German Protectorate. Into these facts, Michel Parker has woven a tale of intrigue, violence and conspiracy against a backdrop of the splendour of the Rift Valley and the volcanic landscape that threatens the very existence of the railway line itself. But it isn't just the forces of nat...The Crimson Key (The Visitor's Series), by Christy SloatThe truth can be deadly. Brylee Branson's best friend and boyfriend have fallen victim to a horrible curse that haunts her home. With the witches who cast it dead, she has no choice but to rely on the ghosts inside the Brown house to help her find a cure. But time is not on her side, because Lynley's illness is spreading rapidly. Confused and scared, seventeen-year-old Brylee must confront a new ghost in the house she has never spoken to before. This spirit is not a Brown relative and makes no promises to help them &#8230; unless she can reunite her with a loved one. The fate of those she loves now rests on her. Can Brylee put the pieces of this puzzle together in time to save them' Or will the Brown house cl...A Game of Tables (Beyond the Regional Wall in a Game of Thrones Series), by Belinda Vasquez GarciaA GAME OF TABLES, Beyond the Regional Wall in a Game of Thrones, is the hilarious, inspired-by-a-true story, tall-tale of award-winning author, Belinda Vasquez Garcia, trying to get just a wee corner of the "local author table", after discovering that George R. R. Martin, also, lives in New Mexico and is considered a "local author". Think of this mini-book as nonfiction on Speed, mixed with a Peyote cookie, and swallowed with a Molotov cocktail. The House of the Undying Monthly Review said about Belinda Vasquez Garcia: "Belinda's imagination will get her a passport to hell one day."--John Steinbeck "Reading Belinda's books is better than Marilyn."--JFK "I sho...Autism and Autonomy at Home: Toilet Training, by Nathalie HamidiA parental guide to teaching autonomy at home and creating good routines for your child with autism. Potty training an autistic child can be a real trial for parents and caregivers. Though it sometimes may seem an impossible task, it can be achieved with the right tips and set of mind. Written by a French autism mom, where autism is unknown or mixed up with psychosis or schizophrenia, and people with autism end up in psychiatric hospitals, this book has given hope and results to desperate parents of autistic children or teenagers that had never been potty trained....Always and Forever (Secrets of Shadow Hill), by S. P. CervantesTwin sisters Ava and Hannah were ripped from their peaceful seeming lives into a whirlwind of attacks and war only to learn the real truth about their existence. Nothing was as it seemed anymore and may never be again. They had already lost their father in childhood now they have to cope with their mother's kidnapping as they watch those sworn to protect them risk their lives....Glow, by August CastleIn this enchanting tale, Luke, a lonely misfit in a suburban town, is entranced by his grandfather's story about the Queen of the Fireflies, a beautiful creature who is half firefly, half fairy nymph. She lives in The Space Between Night and Day, a hidden world located on the other side of an invisible Tear in Time. His grandfather tells the young boy that when the Queen of the Fireflies lights up the world, it's like nothing you've ever seen. Her glow changes you forever. Few, however, have ever seen Firefly Nymph. The Guardian, a monstrous giant, has kept her tethered to him for more than 100 years. Luke vows to free the Queen of the Fireflies and see her glow. But, to do this, he must find his way through an...Spoiled, by Poppy MalvernAffairs are nothing new under the sun. But what if one of the adulterous pair has their own agenda' What if one of them has a score to settle and revenge on their mind' Kate is settled in a happy marriage... but misses the juiciness of the early days when the mere brush of her husband's lips could make her shiver. Maybe it's this that makes her an easy target for her husband's younger colleague, Dan, whose cold-hearted plan is to seduce into giving up everything she holds dear. The deliciousness and excitement of the affair is rapidly undermined by lies, deviousness and devastation, for both of them. It's a dangerous game that has consequences no one could have predicted. Yo...Nazi Secrets, by Frank LostNazi secrets are weird enough. It is therefore unnecessary to add wishful fantasies to the genuine historical facts in the field of Nazi occultism, especially when it comes to their expeditions, and their "scientific" researches. The true amateur of sensational and strange stories can still be fully satisfied with Himmler's Witch Project, or the Hollow Earth Theory. In many aspects, the Nazi era was like a breach in space and time. What happened during these almost 12 years of dictatorship, at the heart of Europe, in one of the most civilized and industrially advanced country, does not match the moral, philosophical and religious values that existed everywhere else at the same time in the world. There is therefore ...Violet Shadows, by Melanie Rose"Melanie Rose delivers, once again...and writes prose as if playing classical music." --Katherine Owen, Author of Seeing Julia, Not To Us, and When I See You She entered Nazi-occupied France in the summer of 1943, seeking only a worthy death in the service of a noble cause. She did not expect that her quest for death would, in the end, teach her how to live. Violet Shadows �was chosen as the 2013 winner of the Novella category for the Next Generation Indie Book Awards....Sometimes We Ran, by Stephen DrivickOur hero had it all: A great job, a beautiful wife, and even a nice car. As he approached middle age, all the comforts of a fantastic life were within reach. Then the zombies came, destroyed the world, and it all disappeared in a flash. Now he walks in a shattered world filled with hungry undead, dead towns, and desperate survivors. He is low on supplies, running out of time, and with slim hope of long-term survival. His long walk to escape the dead is slowly becoming a death march. Then one day, he meets another survivor. A young, starving former college co-ed walking the other way. This is their story....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Euthanasia, by Mack MullunceyShe lies on the cold, metal table--clad in a loose, white paper dress--waiting, waiting, waiting, as her lover claims his next victim. When Alex left the clinic that day, she thought she could move on from the rape that left her pregnant and the agonizing decision to have an abortion. That is, until the child she thought she left behind contacts her. Terrorized by mysterious phone calls and guilt, Alex feels her sanity slipping away as she becomes convinced that she must find the man who brutalized her to make a family for her dead daughter. Anti-abortion crusader Tobin Bartell wouldn't have it any other way. As The Leader of The Movement, when he's not organizing protests or giving speeches, he's orchest...Modified Flight Plan, by Lisa KovandaMost sixteen year-old kids joyride in Daddy's pickup. Not Brian Thomas. Instead, you find him out buzzing the football team in Daddy's airplane. Flying is his life-it's in his blood. Both of his parents are pilots. His older brother is in the Air Force. And he can't imagine himself as anything but an aviator. That is, until the bleeding disorder he's battled since he was two years old sidelines him. After several failed chemotherapy treatments, Brian opts for a potentially disease-curing, but risky spleen removal. After more chemotherapy, he regains his flight status, but now he's left with an altered immune system. In April of 2009, Brian leaves his job at Duncan Aviation, where he is an aviation mechanic, to go home with wh...MossadX, by Ori RotemRogue forces are at work in one of the most powerful clandestine organizations in the world - the Israeli Mossad. Eli Regev, a complete outsider, finds himself in the impossible position of having to confront the experts and try to beat them at their own game. With the odds stacked heavily against him, can he really come up with a viable plan? Mossad X will have you sitting on the edge of your seat anticipating everyone's next move....The Job: Based on a True Story (I Mean, This is Bound to have Happened Somewhere), by Craig DavisJoe B. enjoys the sweet life as a vice president at a huge conglomerate, Universal Whirligig. But along with the Big Boss' favor, he has also gained the notice of a bitter human resources manager, Luci Fernandez. Hateful of any success but her own, Luci manages to get him demoted to the mail room! A rollicking comedy of errors follows as Joe B. tries to figure out what's happened to him, and attempts to get a meeting with the Big Boss. Joe B.'s great expectations have taken a dickens of a twist. His family is forced to make a series of hard adjustments, and he gets only lame comforts from a string of the worst friends anyone could have. Will he finally track down the cause of his frustrations? Or will he only learn a lesson about what it is...Discovery (The Science of Psionics), by Dave RenolNow on sale for a limited time. An average couple suddenly find themselves in a not-so-average situation after an odd thunderstorm leaves them with psionic abilities. As they begin to discover what new things they can do, they bring in three friends to help them experiment. ? When attempts to share these abilities meet early failure, frustration and impatience take over and one of the friends turns out to be not as reliable as they had thought. He decides the military should control these powers, and he doesn't care wh...The Seals of Abgal (A Guardians of the Seals Tale), by Woelf Dietrich"I love it when authors go a little rogue from a genre and just write the story." - M Stork, 5 star review, Amazon(US) "...Dietrich is a very vivid storyteller, and this is a damn well written story, especially for a first book." - Glynn James, 5 star review, Goodreads Bookstore owner and novice antiquarian, Sebastian Kaine is proud of his new profession and even prouder still of the collection of antique books on the occult that he keeps locked away in the basement of his bookstore. But his little utopia is shattered one night when he wak...LITTLE MO, DAUGHTER OF A SCHIZOPHRENIC, by Mona Mann BeckettBLOOD RED THE COLOR OF INSANITY, She began talking to the walls, cursing and laughing, her words were of a sexual tone. The abuse she had suffered at the hands of her demon father was beginning to surface now after the trauma of having two babies within a year took its toll on her mind. She had stopped taking baths and wearing clean clothes. She painted her tiny kitchen blood red. She tried to stab my father to death, and would lay in her bed and say she was waiting to be sucked up to heaven through a straw. The Police car came to our house, she was handcuffed and put into the car screaming as they drove away, "my babies, my babies, who will take care of my babies?" Walk with me back in time as I revisit my families life with a mentally ill...The Island, by Jen Minkman'I walk toward the sea. The endless surface of the water extends to the horizon, whichever way I look. Our world is small. We are on our own, and we only have ourselves to depend on. We rely on the Force deep within us, as taught to us by our forefathers. If I were to walk westward from here, I would come across a barrier - the Wall. Behind it, there are Fools. At least, that's what everyone says. I have never seen one.' Leia lives on the Island, a world in which children leave their parents to take care of themselves when they are ten years old. Across this Island runs a wall that no one has ever crossed. The Fools living behind it are not amenable to reason - they believe in illusions...Who Are You? - A Guide to Self Discovery in 9 Simple Steps (Integrated Potential Publications), by Rodolfo YoungLearn the 9 fundamental elements to self-discovery and expression. If you have ever felt lost, unclear, or confused about who you are, what your purpose is, and how to interact with others meaningfully, then this book can give you step by step clarity on how to reconnect to that inner authenticity and expression. Written by Lifestyle Coach and Tedx Speaker Rodolfo Young after a year long practice in silence. Rodolfo continued to interact in the world without words and assembled his insights about self-expression and authentic connection here in this book....Stalking Sly Stallone and Other Unfortunate Choices, A Memoir By a Love and Sex Addict, by Virginia Stirling ChapelAfter her debut in the South in the early 1970s, Stirling Chapel lands a clandestine affair with the president of a celibate ashram, avoids sex at the "Center for the Lower Self," pursues her crush on Sylvester Stallone, gets a job working with him, and levitates in the cornfields of Iowa, all while religiously applying every spiritual principal she learns to her own situation. She consistently uses various forms of eccentric self-help and magical thinking in pursuit of men, frequently with disastrous results. In her mid-thirties she finally joins a group of love and sex addicts, defiantly refuses to follow suggestions, gets professional help, and starts to build the foundation she does not know is missing. She believes now that life...Zombies Don't Wear High Heels (Fashion Zombies), by L.A. BettsThis book is part one in a three part series. Latoya was expecting to celebrate when she returned home from a week long business trip to Japan. She'd just closed a major deal with the Yoshimoto Firm which would mean a hefty bonus and possible promotion. She didn't expect to be fighting off the undead in her new Prada suit, but sometimes you have to get a little messy to get ahead. Latoya is confident that she'll be able to stop the zombie apocalypse with her killer instincts, great clothes, and help from some new friends....Shooting Picasso (A Suspense Thriller), by Vanna TessierThe 9/11 surprise attack on the World Trade Center creates unimaginable chaos and grief in New York City. Ruthless opportunists try to take advantage of the ensuing panic, but a promising young reporter known for her no-holds-barred story-chasing hunts them down and soon finds herself at the heart of a criminal underworld. How deep into that underworld, and her own past, is she willing to go? And more importantly, will she have the strength to face a drastic life change?...Grand Hotel (A Geek An Angel), by J. A. JACKSONSometimes love is more destructive than hate? Love, lust and hatred are basic elements of the story when shattered dreams turn trust and loyalty into deception and dishonor. Discover what will happen amidst the glamour & glitter of the Annual Gala. Where a night of crimes of seething passion, ignite and explode! Brilliant Greeky handsome intelligent, workaholic Louis La Cour has all the privileges of a successful life. Beautiful Pearl La Cour feels ignored and desperate for love. But she is still haunted by the sins of her youth. Celica Baptiste, brilliant and young, full of drive and ambition, is the woman that is willing to do anything for her man. But something strange is brewing at the Grand Isle Gala, sud...The Man Called Bowdry, by Van HoltOn Sale for a Limited Time! Regularly $7.99. The Man Called Bowdry Not much is known for certain about the man called Bowdry. The bare facts are as follows. Sometime around 1880 he rode into Gray Buttes, Nevada--a long forgotten town--stayed for a time at the Pollard shack out in the hills and, after the old man was killed, made relentless war on the neighboring 3-Bar outfit which was run by the Wadley clan, known thieves and rustlers. Then he disappeared, to be seen no more, nor was he ever heard of again. He was the only one who knew how so many men ended up dead in the boulder-strewn hills around the old Pollard shack, and he never told anyone, unless it was the wild and beautiful redheaded woman named L...Lost Creek, by R.j Ruud According to Clancy, there was a family of serial killers living in Lost Creek -- the Campbells. "They've been killing off outsiders fer a hundred years. The head of the family is Sheriff Campbell. He's been killing under the shield of his badge since he was first elected back in 1964. His daughter, Darla, is the drug-dealing bartender at the Wagon Wheel Saloon." When Jack Leery suddenly finds himself the owner of a rural cabin on a hundred acres in Lost Creek, Colorado, left to him by a mysterious benefactor called Martin Johannsson, he leaves his professional life as a website designer in Minneapolis to set out on what turns into the adventure of a lifetime. Jack's nail-biting journey to Lost...What A Rogue Wants (Lords Of Deception), by Julie JohnstoneLady Madelaine Aldridge might be the worst lady-in-waiting to ever grace King George III's court. An oddball who prefers archery to knitting and honesty to deception, she earns the dislike of the Queen, the cruelty of the other ladies-in-waiting and the advances of a lecherous fiend who wants to make her his whore. Her father demands she find a proper husband?a task that seems hopeless until Lord Grey Adlard rides into court. Grey Adlard lives up to his reputation as a dangerously handsome rake when he proposes Madelaine meet him in the stables for a tumble. Yet when she needs a protector the most, Grey offers his services and vows he wants to court her. Wary yet intrigued by the mystery he presents, Madelaine slowly allows Grey to...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gray Skies, by Brian SpanglerA New Science Fiction Series - Dystopian Adventure Gray Skies is a 38k word short novel, and is Book 1 of the Gray Skies series. Centuries ago something catastrophic happened. Historians claim it was an accident that spilled the clouds out of the sky, leaving humanity under a relentless veil of gray. For young Declan and Sammi, all they've ever known is a world of gray skies and dense fog. Now, at odds about the past and uncertain of their future, they're of age, and it's time to build their lives together. Yet the coming of the End of Gray Skies has been declared. For a world shrouded in the mysterious fog, the promise to fix a centuries-old accident brings new hope that they might one day see a...Blinded By Sight (Gray Skies), by Brian SpanglerA New Science Fiction Series - Dystopian Adventure Blinded By Sight is a 50k word short novel, and is Book 2 of the Gray Sky series. There is more to blindness than just the absence of sight. For Declan, that truth began as a painful journey to uncover the mysteries of the VAC machines and why they failed to bring color back to their dreary gray world. For Sammi, the VAC machine has become her salvation, challenging the same truths Declan seeks, trying to reveal what is and is not real. For Isla, her journey began more than a hundred years ago, eclipsing her own death, awakening deep inside the VAC Machine. She uncovers clues mysteriously placed in the pa...Hunt the Killers Down, by Van HoltOn Sale Now! Limited time only! Regular price: $7.99. Hunt the Killers Down The War Between the States had just ended. But the war between Jeff Braden and the killers who had murdered his folks was just beginning. What he didn't know was that the worst killer of them all was a likable young man that no one suspected. More Old West gunfighting westerns by Van Holt 
Blood in the Hills
Curly Bill and Ringo
Dead Man's Trail
Death in Black Holsters
Dynamite Riders
Hellbound Express
Hunt the Killers Down
Riding for Revenge
Rubeck's Raiders
Shiloh Stark
...Sorcerer, by Randy Mixter THE ADVENTURE BEGINS Keira Merlin's father is in trouble. He told her that in a dream. He has an artifact that others want; evil people, who will stop at nothing to own it. Keira knows where her father hides, deep in a mountain's forest, but she needs help to reach him. She needs Jake Stanton. FBI agent Jake Stanton is a wanted man. He is wanted by the same individuals who search for Keira's father, Silvanus Merlin, his partner in a previous case, and the man who once saved his life. Together, Stanton and Keira will journey to a place dark and dangerous, a place where an amazing discovery awaits and a secret that may change the world as we know it....Concealed Power ((The Healers of Meligna, Book #1)), by K. J. Colt **This is a professionally edited book that is recommended for those aged 16+ ** "There was an illness much worse than anything I had ever seen, and that was the sickness of my country." Fourteen-year-old Adenine is blind and isolated in her small attic bedroom. The last carrier of the Death Plague that wiped out thousands of her country's people twenty-five years ago, she must avoid contact with the outside world. When her mother fails to bring her food one day, Adenine begins to starve. Driven by hunger, Adenine ventures into the house and discovers her mother bedridden and sick. Despite her terror of infecting others, Adenine fumbles her way out into the streets of Borrelia in search of ...Stealer of Horses (High Country #3), by Loretta Jackson The famous Carlo painting Stealer of Horses sells for cash in a small Wyoming town and gallery owner Sheldon Spence gives the $200,000 to his wife, who walks over to the bank to make the deposit&#8230;and never returns. A witness claims to have seen a frightened-looking Susan Spence in a battered old Chevy, speeding out of town. And each succeeding clue reveals a different angle on her disappearance. Sheriff Jeff McQuede begins to wonder if this is more than a simple case of kidnapping and robbery. Was Sheldon involved in Susan's disappearance? Or did Susan and a lover fake the scheme, planning to run off with the money they stole from Sheldon? The identity of a victim found shot behind the wheel of the Chevy holds the key ...Dragons and Dreams: Bedtime Stories, by Becca Price"I am three thousand, four hundred and ten years old," The Dragon told the man. "And for every single night of every single year of those three thousand four hundred and ten years, I've slept on my treasure. It's how dragons sleep. It's how dragons have always slept." And he closed his eyes with a snap. Then he opened one eye cautiously. "What's a bed?" Brave princesses, grumpy dragons, princes competing for a kingdom, and children seeking answers to age-old questions. These six modern fairy tales include stories for pleasant dreams, and stories for stirring thought. They are just the right length for bedtime reading. Each is a gem that will delight the entire family. Suitable for age 3 and...The Lightcap, by Dan MarshallAdaptech made its fortune with the Mind Drive, a product enabling control of electronic devices through thought. Most Metra Corp citizens adopted Mind Drive technology quickly, welcoming it as a more efficient way to interact with everything from computers to coffee machines. Now Adaptech wants to use its own employees to test a new product, an extension of Mind Drive tech known as the Lightcap. After Adam Redmon is promoted to lead the group of programmers tasked with testing this new device, his strange dreams begin to blur into reality. When a member of his team abruptly disappears, Adam uncovers evidence showing his employers didn't fully disclose the Lightcap's functions and side effects. What he learns puts him directly...Brothers, Bullies and Bad Guys (Boulton Quest Series), by ND RichmanHonourable Mention, 2013 Hollywood Book Festival Awards. Their parents kidnapped in a brutal home invasion, Christopher and Michael must unite or die in their quest to find them. Adventure turns to mystery when the brothers follow a hunch leading them over the Pacific Coast Mountains, across the ocean, and to a fortified island where they fight for their lives with tragic results....The Orc of Many Questions (The Book of Many Orcs), by Shane Michael MurrayOrcs don't like questions. Everybody with a brain knows that. Orc tribes save their strength for fighting, not thinking. They survive by raiding the lands of weaker races, repeating it year after year to offer tribute to the masters of their mountain home. Life on Firebrand Peak is short and nasty. Death comes quickly and the fallen are soon forgotten. Generations pass, yet the tribe remains brutally the same. Until one little orc starts asking too many questions....Gods of Chenoweth, by Chris Reher"A great combination of Sci-fi and Fantasy" by the author of the Targon Tales series. It's been a millennium since the migration from Earth. A powerful, puzzling substance found on a distant planet and its moons has given rise to a new breed of Human. Raised on one of the moons and hunted as a renegade and heretic by a more primitive society, Aletha is rescued by two Homeworld agents, brothers Galen and Chor. But their simple assignment turns into a battle for survival when events force them to oppose the will of their own ruthless leader. And soon not only the mysterious exiles living on the other moon but also Aletha's own people have taken up the chase. Aletha is the key when the brothers must choose...Jackfish Reborn, by Rejean GiguereIn 1885 Chinese laborers were brought to North America to build the railroads. The triads came with them. Caught up in the clashes, Tiger Chang manages to send a letter home about an incredible discovery. 128 years later&#8230; Phil Hardy just wants everyone to leave him alone. That way no one gets hurt. Running from his past, he thinks he has found the peace he's seeking on the cliffs looking out over the shores of Lake Superior. Dragon Chang is following in the footsteps of his great-grandfather, in search of his discovery. The young triad leader will use all his available resources, including the killing skills he learned on the opium smuggling routes in China, to locate and secure his future. L...Wren's Nest (Ordinary Days in Myrtle Hill (The Phoenix Connection)), by Deanne DurrettAwakened by frantic pounding, Joe Chandler opens his door to a blast of wind and rain, and two strangers on his front porch. Earlier in Phoenix: Sherman Taylor overhears his uncle's conversation about a surrogate mother deal gone bad and a plan to steal a relative's baby. A short time later, Sherman pulls his sister from her apartment and shoves her into his car. Loren thinks it's her brother's ploy to get her to a surprise baby shower, but he's taking her away from their uncle and her midwife, as fast and far as he can. By the time they reach Joe's place in Myrtle Hill, Oklahoma, Loren is ready to deliver. Sherman leaves Loren and her baby in Joe's care and heads back to Phoenix. He must return before anyone links him...The Rose of Provins, by Ben KreiselmanEmma's peaceful life was shattered by a fateful trip to the flea market. She met a man who made her skin crawl and, for reasons she couldn't understand, gave her an old diary. Within the diary, her dreams and nightmares were recorded as if by magic. The memory of the dark man from the flea market troubled her. Why did he give her the diary? Why did he choose her to terrorize? Her only hope to unravel the mystery of the diary and her horrifying dreams lies in the hands of a handsome stranger named Jack, and forces beyond her comprehension....Curly Bill and Ringo, by Van HoltOn Sale! Regularly $7.99. CURLY BILL AND RINGO Why did the legendary gunfighter, Ringo, come to Boot Hill? Rumors and innuendo ignite the small frontier town. Did the wealthy rancher, Willy Gibson, hire him to combat the cattle rustlers? Was he here to even up some old grudges? Or to hunt down the men who tried to kill him? Miss Sarah, the most beautiful woman in town, seemed in a much different mood after he checked in at the hotel where she worked. Curly Bill knew who he was, or thought he should, since they rode together for a time. Curly also remembered that around Ringo, you always watched for signs of trouble, if you were smart. "Would you mind telling me why you're in Boot Hill, when y...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Dog Days of August (Twelve Months of Romance - August), by Margaret LakeAll Jan wants to do is get her mother a puppy to help her get over her grief at the loss of her husband, Jan's father. But when she gets to the shelter to pick up the girl puppy she had her heart set on, Kevin, a freak with a Mohawk and earring, is getting ready to walk away with her dog. Jan is still fuming when she gets to work the next morning, and it doesn't help that she's expected to train a new employee; the very same freak who stole her dog....Maggie on the Bounty (Maggie MacKay - Magical Tracker), by Kate DanleyNew business partners, Maggie and Killian, are looking forward to their newest job: finding out why all the ghosts are disappearing from the Empress Adelaide, a turn of the century cruise ship which shuttled Hollywood's finest across the Atlantic Ocean during the golden age of movies. But Maggie and Killian find themselves trapped in the past, caught in a time rift with only a ghost of a chance of escaping. This ain't no pleasure cruise. WARNING: This book contains cussing, brawling, and unladylike behavior. Proceed with caution. ...Vintage Blood and the Sacred Scepters, by A B WallaceBrit Chambers, a gutsy Werecreature Consultant, has taken on the job of discovering the means by which to destroy the Sacred Scepters before a werecreature assassin finds them and uses them to rid the world of magic. But she has another problem to rid herself of as well--she has become Lord Daison's personal blood bank thanks to her best friend, a weretiger. "Vintage Blood and the Sacred Scepters, the first book in the Werecreature Series by A.B. Wallace, is not a book that fits into any one genre, into any particular niche. It's horror, science fiction and fantasy all rolled into one, with a hint of P.I./crime thrown in for good measure. In a world in which magic, shapeshifters, witches, vampires and enchanting fauna all ...A Selfish Moment, by Tanya MirandaJubilee Ray wakes up Saturday morning in a strange bed with a handsome guy asleep at her side and no memory of how she got there. Everett Salerno wakes up ecstatic about the incredible night he spent with Jubilee. She can't wait to get out of his apartment and he can't wait to start their romance. Jubilee is a blackout drunk. Everett is drunk with love. Their one-night-stand ends almost as quickly as it began, however fate has other plans in mind. In the next three days filled with impossible coincidences, humiliating moments, and mouthwatering recollections, Everett can't find the right moment to express his intentions and Jubilee can't let go of her past long enough to really give Everett a chance? ...Swarmers (The Cloudland Series), by R.V. DoonIt Happened in Sixty-One Minutes.
Few Understood The Warning.
Their World Ends.
Another Begins. 
A lethal virus with no known cure is awakened in a secret lab and goes airborne. When an unusual seismic event eclipses the first incident, people claim an evolutionary jump caused the twin disasters. Others call it Judgment Day. Both calamities lead to a haunting day of fear and carnage. Their world is forever altered, and the stunned survivors must keep fighting for their very existence. Night-everyone fears the looming darkness and the terror of being stalked. After the catastrophe, unlikely ...Hardcore, by Larry A. WintersA shocking page-turner that explores the dark side of the multibillion-dollar porn industry. Ashley Hale was a rising star in the adult entertainment world before she abruptly moved to the other side of the country, leaving behind money, fame, and excitement for a nine-to-five bank job and a sensible apartment. But there was one tie to the industry she could not sever. Her sister, Tara, was also a porn star. Two years later, when Tara supposedly commits suicide, Ashley must return to the San Fernando Valley and the life she thought she'd left behind. Now she's not sure who she can trust-especially the handsome new video editor who seems intent on helping her. But she won't leave Los Angeles until she's proven Tara?...How To Start a Career in Game Design (Lazy Designer Game Design), by Brent KnowlesPractical advice on starting a career in the video game industry and improving your design skills. This is your opportunity to learn from the lead designer of such commercial and critically successful video games as Neverwinter Nights and Dragon Age: Origins. Discover how the author started his career, the pitfalls he encountered and how he overcame them. Written by an industry veteran with over ten years experience working for a major games studio. The Lazy Designer is geared primarily towards those looking to start a career in the games industry. It discusses how to obtain a design position, such as a writer, level designer, or game system designer. Though written specifically for the game designer most of the advice will be of inter...Concessions, by Bo BigelowIris Dandridge, a lifelong resident of Hansa, Pennsylvania, is a chef, a restaurateur, a widow, and a loser. Ever since she was cheated years ago out of her share of Hansa's finest restaurant, by a volatile chef named Frieda, Iris has driven her own restaurant to the brink of bankruptcy. Now it's summer 2009, and the unthinkable has happened: her only employee, a smart-aleck college kid named Jay, just quit and went to work for the one person Iris can't stand-Frieda. As summer begins, Iris closes her restaurant and takes one last shot at her culinary career-she opens a food cart in downtown Hansa and decides to compete against Frieda for the Golden Plate, the town's annual vote for best chef, although Frieda's won for the past nine yea...Corridors, by Michael GallowayAn inventor must use his wits and a box of electronic dragonflies to defeat a rival bent on revenge. To cheat death, a scientist uploads his mind online. Will his ideas endure or will they take everybody with him? A convict is sentenced to work at an intergalactic Bible factory, but will his attitude send him back home? Corridors is a collection of tales set in a world of dreams and danger. It is a world inhabited by those who seek to push the limits of the mind. It is a world where technology comes to life or takes on a life of its own....Zinfandelity (Wine Country Vixens), by Tracey SorelThe summertime in Northern California is known for its hot dry weather, Beth Chadwick should know since she's been going through a bit of a dry spell herself. Her marriage is falling apart. She knows exactly how many pairs of black socks her husband owns, and how much starch he likes in his shirts, so when she matches the lipstick stain on his collar to the shade on his secretary's lips she knows he's a cheating bastard. She has her friends to keep her together. But they come with their own set of problems. Her best friend Madge, is hoping to close the circle on her open marriage, Joyce, the devout Catholic, thinks her daughter might be practicing witchcraft, the widow Samantha is caught in the middle of a real triple-decker of ...One More Night, by Blanche MarriottA legendary crystal entangles two reluctant lovers with the help of an eccentric aunt and a mystical Indian. Celeste Jordan knows nothing about gems so she questions why she sees a mark on hers that no one else can see. Rock Foster, a mineralogist, "rockhound", is skeptical. As a scientist he doesn't believe in legends, but he'd heard of crystals that hold knowledge for a privileged few. Reluctantly, he agrees to take Celeste to the desert dig site where he found the gem. Little did the loner know his life would be turned upside down and that love would knock down his door. As an image consultant, Celeste always looks her best. Dirt, sweat, and outdoor showers have never been a part of her life. But she's det...Irked by Kirk: Nutty Prank Letters From Japan, by Owen WadeKirk Dunkirk is the master of insane correspondence. He gets answers to the questions you didn't even know needed asking! Can my dog get a sex change? Will Prince Charles spank Japanese university girls for charity? "Irked by Kirk" is a true collection of zany and sophisticated prank letters between Kirk and bigwig CEOs, hypnotists, and politicians. Ted L. Nancy's "Letters from a Nut" fans will enjoy this hilarious addition to the genre. 300+ full-color pages, with haiku, diagrams and puzzles. Find out if: • Fascists get discounts at Nissan • Japanese honey gives people hives • Sword-wielding Ninja bodyguards are allowed at professi...How to write a book in 90 days.(Extended)(A tried and tested system by a prolific author) (Soft Target Series), by Conrad JonesThe extended version HOW TO WRITE A FULL LENGTH NOVEL IN 90 DAYS......over 100 pages of a tried and tested system used by a successful thriller writer with 12 novels and a series of book marketing guides published since 2008! NOW THE NUMBER 1 SELLING 'WRITING SKILLS' GUIDE ON KINDLE! This concise guide tells you how to write a novel by using a systematic approach to writing. This guide is written by an author not a 'guru'. A simple step by step breakdown of how to plan each day. No fillers and no theory, just the hard facts in a concise guide. There are many guides about writing novels on the market but how many of them are written by prolific published authors? The ans...ULTIMATE Work from Home JOBS: A step-by-step guide to finding legitimate work at home jobs with well-known companies GET HIRED TO MAKE MONEY ONLINE!, by KT BellDo you sit at work and dream about how wonderful it would be if you could work from the comfort of your own home, avoid hassling with traffic, and stop wasting your precious time commuting? I did too! And now with Ultimate Work from Home Jobs, I lead you through the EXACT steps you need to find a work from home position with a top company. This book is NOT just a list of companies. Each and every company was thoroughly researched and all the details of how to find their hidden work from home jobs is in here! Picture yourself - working from your favorite spot in your house, getting paid the same wage as others that have to drive to the office, and enjoying full benefits from a company that empowers and takes prid...Photographic: A Novel, by K.D. LovgrenSex Scandal. Paparazzi. Betrayal. Being married to a movie star is no fairy tale. When Jane married Ian Reilly, he wasn't famous, just a method actor with a dream. In the seven years since their marriage, he's catapulted to the A-list, they have a daughter and a secluded home in the Midwest, and Jane and Ian are living separate lives. While Ian films a blockbuster version of The Odyssey on the island of Crete, Jane keeps the home fires burning. Life on the farm is peaceful but isolated. On a brisk April morning, as Jane walks back up the long drive from seeing their daughter off to school, she's about to discover peace can be broken and isolation has a price. Disguised in camo, celebrity photographer Ma...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sapphire: A Paranormal Romance, by Bryan W. Alaspa***SUPER-LOW PRICE FOR LIMITED TIME ONLY*** -- A SalGad Publishing Release -- Latest novel from author, Bryan W. Alaspa -- Approximately 100k words in length -------------------- Jimmy Parker is a typical high school student. Unpopular with the girls and picked on by the boys, he's just trying to survive long enough to escape the tiny Pennsylvanian town of Knorr. With Jimmy and his friend, George, heading to the school dance, they expect nothing but the usual ritual humiliation from their peers. But when a girl in a brilliant blue dress enters their lives at the side of a lonely old bridge&#8230;everything changes. Her name is Sapphire, and she is the most alluring girl that Jimmy ...The Bank of the River, by Michael RichanSteven is anticipating a quiet sabbatical at a new home. Instead, knockings and grisly apparitions begin to haunt him, relentlessly tormenting him at night. With a recent divorce and a son in college, he is left alone to deal with the ghosts lurking in the shadows of his house. Steven is determined to find a rational explanation. His father Roy offers to help, and soon Steven discovers Roy has dormant supernatural skills. Steven's natural skepticism clashes with Roy's "gift," but soon Steven finds himself assisting Roy as he battles the forces inside his home. Together they unearth something much more sinister and evil than either expected. The Bank of the River is a fast-paced and thrilling horror nov...A Sister for Margot, by Emma Clark LamIn a seaside theatre, with Hitler's bombs raining down, the actress Maud falls in love for the first time. She dreams however of seeing her name in lights and part of her resists getting embroiled in an affair. But she can't fight her feelings forever. Forty years later in an English suburb, Margot is on the brink of divorce and depression after losing her sister in a tragic boating accident. Her orphaned niece Ruby is sent to live with her grandfather in Ibiza, and develops a morbid fascination with the past. Rattling the family skeletons will unearth a secret that touches all of their lives. In this debut novel, Emma Clark Lam writes a compelling family saga that examines the themes of wasted potential, sibling r...Blue Horizon, by J. L. HammerPart of a secret government project, Elena Davidson's life is in serious jeopardy when she is kidnapped by terrorists. Safeguarding 'Blue Horizon' isn't just a mission to Elena. She knows that if its purpose is revealed and if it falls into the wrong hands, it could be dangerous for the entire world. Beckham Connors has a simple mission: the retrieval of Elena Davidson, no matter what the cost. He has orders to rescue Elena from her captors and to send her home to America, or if necessary--kill her. Whatever happens, she cannot be left alive on Iranian soil. Forced into a whirlwind adventure, she can depend on no one. Elena must decide if she can trust the ruggedly handsome Beckham--or if he poses a greater danger than...The Operator's Manual for Planet Earth, by D. Trinidad HuntAn Adventure for the Soul "Dear Earth Traveler, This document is part of a bold new plan for the awakening of mankind and the saving of Planet Earth. Until this time there has not been a written manual containing the goals and guidelines for the planet. As a result, many human beings have lost their way in life..." As a group of spiritual beings from another world prepares to enter into a physical state on Earth, it is provided with a handbook for survival called The Operator's Manual. Inscribed with the words What Does It Mean to Be a Human Being', this reference tool will guide and instruct the students on their journey, teaching them the "Principles of Planetary Purpose." An inspiring story of str...From Continue (The Teller of Destiny Series), by A. H. De Carrasco"I saw the dead king&#8230;burn," Raphere whispered to the voices. She lifted her chin. "Why would I see such a thing, if not to prevent it'" "There are many kings in the land, and all kings die eventually. You are more important than any." Did they think to keep her here, forever' In the Pikestan' But she was not safe. And she could do nothing for anyone. But as a wanderer&#8230; --------- Ever since spilling her blood before the Teller of Destiny, Raphere has spent her life trying to prove she is not like her mother, a dark sorceress. And though she yearns to be, she is not a white wanderer either. She is the Jivasivar, the first grey soul born into the land since sin and the Changing. Some call h...The Eagle's Covenant, by Michael ParkerManfred Schiller is the world's most powerful and richest citizen who controls an enormous industry covering most aspects of everyone's lives. The key to controlling Schiller's vast organisation is his week-old grandson, Manny. Franz Molke, leader of the fast rising People's Party in Germany knows that the ageing Schiller plans to hand over complete control of his empire to the Israeli nation, despite the fact that the infant is sole heir. Molke plans to thwart Schiller's plans by kidnapping the baby and through intimidation and murder plans to grab control before the handover begins. But the kidnapped baby disappears and Conor Lenihan, an ex-IRA terrorist and ex-SAS soldier, escapes a double-cross and violent death as part of the kidna...The Legionnaire: Origins, by SJ Parkinson(Book One of the The Legionnaire Series) At a remote French Foreign Legion fort in the middle of the Algerian desert, Sergent Étienne Martin drinks himself numb every night. A paratrooper, talented soldier, and respected Non-Commissioned Officer, the alcohol is his way of escaping the oppressive atmosphere of the camp. Under the iron hand of Colonel Rochon, no breach of the rules is tolerated and fear rules the base. Anger, frustration, and desperation are the norm as Martin endures the last three years of his contract. Morale plummets, and desertions are frequent. Life inside the fort walls becomes an endless grind. Martin discovers millions of Euros have been taken from the fort accounts for personal gain...Arak-An Angel's Story, by Morris ClarkAre you ready for this' What could a Prince of Demons, a seven foot Black Mamba and a Nuclear Power Plant possibly have in common' Find out in this gripping, faith based thriller! In a morally confused world, Amos Mikals has chosen to take his stand for God; and it is having an effect. Too much so for the taste of the "Master of Evil". Now, in defiance of age old dictates, Satan has ordered his elimination. And his method has the potential for much collateral damage. As the attack against this lone believer mounts, a vast number of unwary souls are being drawn toward an unscheduled appointment with a sudden and violent death. Because of this violation, one of Heaven's mightiest warriors has been dispatched w...The Shadow on the Grassy Knoll, by Al StevensAre the conspiracy theorists right' Were there multiple assassins at Dealey Plaza on that fateful day in 1963' The 1950s. A bright young boy is raised in a state welfare system and struggles with an internal rage that marks him as a sociopath. A team of CIA field agents work covert ops in Soviet-occupied East Berlin. Their specialty: assassinations. The lives and destinies of these people converge when the boy grows up to become a CIA-trained agent, mentored by the old spies and freelancing as a rogue for the military-industrial complex. As he prepares for his first assignment as a kill-for-hire mercenary, he copes with identity changes, a CIA sanction, blown covers, women who complicate his work, an...Fire Nectar, by F.M. HopkinsIn Preparation for the release of WILLIAM on Aug. 1st - Fire Nectar is on sale. ?NOW $0.99 - NORMAL $4.99. Daniella Harcourt, Los Angeles Fashion Photographer, had a secret. No one knew. Not her team. Not her friends. Not the man who stopped to help her on the side of a dark road at night. She, like other few among us, is a vampire. ? She cannot walk in daylight. ? She cannot confide in those she cares about. She cannot shake the secret that holds her hostage, lonely and longing to be loved.&...Bad Blood: Love Hurts, by Barbara PettyThe twins, Andrea and Andy. Special to each other from birth. Until that terrible day when they played the game with the gun. ?In one bright red moment Andy was gone forever. And Andrea's life ?was changed ? forever. Now her search for a new life has ?begun...as an ?actress in New York City. She meets a man who reminds her of Andy...but once again a tangle of lies and betrayals pushes her to ?the edge of ?madness ?and the fresh, frightening shedding of...BAD BLOOD....The Candidate's Daughter, by Catherine LeaThe plan is simple: kidnap the daughter of Senate candidate Richard McClaine, take the money and run. Nobody gets hurt, the kid goes home alive. Twenty-two-year-old car thief Kelsey Money thinks it's the worst idea Matt and his drug-fueled brother have ever come up with. But Matt's the planner. He's the one Kelsey has always depended on. Then she discovers she only knew half the plan. By the time she finds out the rest, she's been framed for murder, and six-year-old Holly McClaine won't be going home alive. Across town, Elizabeth McClaine has no idea what her daughter was wearing when she disappeared. When Holly was born with Down syndrome and a cleft palate, Elizabeth placed her only child in the ...Beneath (The Trident Series), by Cheryl GordonSeventeen year old Morgan Lance must prepare to become the future ruler of Atlantis--a world she never thought existed--and is expected to sacrifice her heart to save the civilization that abandoned her as a child. When Morgan wakes up in an Atlantean safe house alongside six other unsuspecting teens who share her fate, they must work together if they hope to make it to Atlantis alive - but their unity bares a steep price. In this "Vampire Diaries meets Atlantis: The Lost Empire," romantic fantasy, Morgan accidentally binds her soul to the only two boys she is forbidden to love and is pulled between the brothers when their love triangle is marked by the scar of a deadly prophecy....(Beautifully Illustrated Children's Book) "Dance Little Monster, Dance!" (0-3 years)(4-8 years) (Beginner Readers) ("Little Monsters"), by Kally MayerDO YOUR CHILDREN LOVE TO READ BEAUTIFUL PICTURE BOOKS' If your child enjoys stories from authors like Mem Fox, Cynthia Rylant or Dr. Suess your child will love this cute ballerina story by Kally Mayer! This is a tale of an adorable little monster who is afraid to start a new ballet class. Follow his journey as old and new friends encourage him to face his fears with some hurdles and giggles along the way! Find out what happens at the big dance recital! Rhyming story with full color, beautiful illustrations! Children often feel unsure and nervous about trying new things! Join the Little Monster on his journey to learn something new and teach your child how to have t...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Fighting the impossible, by Selina Bodur"Fighting the impossible" - a heart wrenching romance novella of 10 000 words. Tara Whyley is young, beautiful and successful, and you would say that she has everything, everything but a heart. It's broken. The sadness blankets her soul and the fire in her eyes is long gone. She is desperate to find her path back to life, but the only way to do it, is to get lost in the memory of Him - Peter McClain. How long can she go on before her heart breaks' For the past three years she is going back to the one place she found happiness. Letting the reminiscence of her one true love in her soul, she is finally free, free to forget the horrors and savor the greatest moments of her relationship. This is ...A Study in Sin (Remy Moreau Series #1), by August WainwrightA Study in Sin, Book 1 in the Remy Moreau Mystery/Thriller Series A modern update of a classic Sherlock Holmes story A wildly intriguing, intimately suspenseful story about the human capacity for good and evil - and what pushes us to inevitably, and often tragically, turn to our darker emotions for comfort. Jacob Watts broke his neck in Afghanistan. Now he's in D.C. with no job, a therapist, an uncontrollable tick in his arm, and PTSD. And he can't pay his rent. His new, and monetarily necessary roommate, Remy Moreau, isn't helping either. Cold and detached, she might be a savant - but she's also socially inept, has absolutely no bo...Murder on Haint Branch, by Eva McCallMurder on Haint Branch is an 80,000 word mystery novel set in Western North Carolina. Infidelity, moonshining, a crooked lawman, and a self-serving preacher are the building blocks for the novel. From the moment the sheriff tells Eula Sanders that her son, Charlie, has been shot, until the last few pages where we find out why Charlie died, the reader is given a glimpse into the way life really was for the Appalachian People in the early forties....Zinfandelity (Wine Country Vixens), by Tracey SorelThe summertime in Northern California is known for its hot dry weather, Beth Chadwick should know since she's been going through a bit of a dry spell herself. Her marriage is falling apart. She knows exactly how many pairs of black socks her husband owns, and how much starch he likes in his shirts, so when she matches the lipstick stain on his collar to the shade on his secretary's lips she knows he's a cheating bastard. She has her friends to keep her together. But they come with their own set of problems. Her best friend Madge, is hoping to close the circle on her open marriage, Joyce, the devout Catholic, thinks her daughter might be practicing witchcraft, the widow Samantha is caught in the middle of a real triple-decker of ...The Ameriad: The Untold Founding of America By the Survivors of Troy, by Duane GundrumThe Greeks has their Iliad and Odyssey, the Romans had their Aeneid, and the British had their Britannia and those continuously changing King Arthur stories, starring wannabe Shakespearean actors slumming it until something better came along. But America got nothing. Until now. Finally, an epic has emerged, from the lost annals of time (whatever that means...just go with it...it sounds scholarly), that tells the true story of America's foundation. The Ameriad tells the story of the Trojan warrior Amereaus, who has been chosen by the gods to found a new land somewhere across the Great Sea (capitalized because it's that great a sea). Running away from his domineering wife Democrita, Amereaus travails the many forgotten lands of yes...Keeper of Reign (Reign Fantasy), by Emma RightBooks written in blood. Most are lost, their Keepers with them. A curse that befell a people. A Kingdom with no King. Life couldn't get more harrowing for the Elfies, a blend of Elves and Fairies. Or for sixteen-year-old Jules Blaze. Or could it' For Jules, the heir of a Keeper, no less, suspects his family hides a forgotten secret. It was bad enough that his people, the Elfies of Reign, triggered a curse which reduced the entire inhabitants to a mere inch centuries ago. All because of one Keeper who failed his purpose. Even the King's Ancient Books, did not help ward off that anathema. Now, Gehzurolle, the evil lord, and his armies of Scorpents, seem bent on destroying Jules and his family. Why' Gehzurolle's agents hunt ...The Mindbender--A Suspense Novel, by Tim Kizer After an unknown entity gives a Navy SEAL mind control powers, the government scrambles to figure out if he's a threat to national security. �Suspense thriller, 107,000 words, about 430 pages. DRM free. FBI Agent Peter Anderson arrives at a secret military installation to help break Max Pollack, a Navy SEAL believed to have mind control powers. He soon realizes that the new assignment promises to be his most challenging ever. �Peter is shocked when Pollack's wife is murdered to punish her husband for refusing to cooperate with the Department of Defense. �His objections are ignored by the base commander, Colonel Steven Walsh, who has been granted unlimited authorit...Blessed Fate (Blessed Tragedy), by HB HeinzerColton Bradford never believed in love at first sight. And then, Rain Maxwell walked through his buddy's front door. He knew there was something special underneath the shy, guarded exterior and was determined to find out what it was. The problem' Rain had devised her own set of life rules and "Never get involved with a band mate" was right near the top of that list. She allowed Colton into her heart as one of her closest friends, but pushed him away at the mention of anything more. When tragedy strikes Rain's personal life, Colton is determined to be there for her in whatever way she'll allow. Will she finally open up to him and consider taking things to the next level' Will Colton's ways of trying to bury his fe...Lycan Fallout: Rise Of The Werewolf, by Mark TufoThe world of man was brought to its knees with the zombie apocalypse. A hundred and fifty years have passed since man has clawed and climbed his way from the brink of extinction. Civilization has rebooted, man has begun to rebuild, to create communities and society. It is on this fragile new shaky ground that a threat worse than the scourge of the dead has sprung. One man finds himself once again thrust into the forefront of a war he wants nothing to do with and seemingly cannot win. Follow along as Michael Talbot attempts to thwart the rise of the werewolf....Artifice: Episode One, by K. P. AlexanderWaking up on his couch after a rough night, John had never really expected to find a dragon staring at him when he opened his coat closet. He then finds himself transported to an exotic new world, complete with its own cast of eccentric characters, including an enigmatic green-skinned woman and a wizard with a penchant for bathrobes. However, as John attempts to understand this bizarre land, his unusual vacation is cut short when an unexpected enemy makes an appearance. Wielding weapons never before seen in that world, the surrounding region is quickly thrown into turmoil. Though still unsure over why exactly he was brought there, John finds that he may hold a key in helping to understand their adversary....Chocolate Secrets, by Zelda BenjaminWhen the Martinelli family chocolate shop display goes up in flames at a Brooklyn street fair, fate throws Alex Martinelli and Mike Simone together. Alex, an ER nurse with a passion for reading her daily horoscope, has several valid reasons not to get involved with Mike, an NYC firefighter. An alliance between a true water sign and a man whose element is ruled by fire makes them an unlikely couple. Even worse is his connection to the man who stole her grandfather's secret chocolate recipe. But the sexy hero always seems to show up when she needs him most. In return for his heroism, Mike only wants two things from Alex: a chance to prove he is her soulmate and her grandfather's secret chocolate recipe. In his quest to get the recipe and win ...Super Ninja Alien Robot Monsters, by Jeff BilmanNinja fighting, half-robot, half-monster aliens from Alpha �Centauri have come to destroy the Earth. Are two bickering brothers the world's �only hope' Ten-year-old Matt Belmont has an amazing secret: �he belongs �to EDAM - Earth Defense Against Martians. Its mission: protect �Earth from the evil clutches of the SUPER NINJA ALIEN ROBOT �MONSTERS. To combat these big, dopey aliens, Matt and his �troublesome �little brother, Jamie, operate gigantic Robots of their own. � When the super ninja �alien robot monsters �attack, Matt and Jamie are called to action. With his �parents captured and ...When Girlfriends Chase Dreams, by Savannah Page A novel about chasing dreams, for better or worse, and living your love story. Claire Linley is finally a bride! After nearly ten years with her college freshman sweetheart, Claire is going to become Mrs. Conner Whitley. She's got her bridal magazines, is the biggest Martha Stewart fan, and subscribes to all the major wedding blogs. She's been dreaming of this moment for years! How could planning her dream wedding be anything but perfect' The easy-going and bubbly type, Claire will obviously have a blast planning, and with her fantastic group of girlfriends-made-bridesmaids she just can't go wrong. Whether it's wedding gown shopping, makeup trials, or cake-tasting, Claire's friends are there in...The Widow's Warning, by Jamie TinkerA young woman on the run for murder finally reaches the only asylum that might save her from the Interrogator, just to refuse its protection. Faced with magic she never believed existed, she must find the truth while her lifelong friend searches for answers and a way to save himself- from her....The Big Empty, by Ritch GaitiOne �man held the fate of a nation and didn't know it. �A socially significant mystery/thriller. �. � �"... masterfully conceived ...dramatically atmospheric... Highly recommended." � � Grady Harp, Amazon Top 50 Reviewer �Every instinct I had told me to get out but I couldn't, not �now. This simple case would trigger repercussions that would unnerve the city, �maybe the country. I was about to open doors that had been nailed shut for a �lifetime -and the only path to the truth was through a labyrinth of deceit. I �trusted no one, not even mys...Cake, A Fairy Tale, by Dina Keratsis She has nothing left to lose... When Breena stumbles into the enchanted borderland of Cake, she is given the choice to return to her world or face the unknown. Unable to bear returning to her empty life, she embraces the challenge, much to the annoyance of the handsome, brooding Rune. He wants redemption... Long ago, Rune failed in his duty to guard the Queen Likely and vowed never again to let desire rule him. Then he meets Breena, the last Likely, and least likely, to succeed. Sworn to protect her from the killer who seeks to destroy Cake, Rune is forced to face his awakening desire for the one woman he can never have. Together, they embark on a magical journey...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Tales of a Ninth Grade Spartan, by VariousWhat do high school freshmen think about love and life and learning? What do their imaginations come up with when they spin stories in their daydreams? You'll find out in this collection of stories, poems and essays written by ninth graders. Surprisingly insightful, sometimes touching, and always entertaining, you'll find everything from a poem about a childhood toy to a sci-fi novelette with a killer ending....Children's Ebook: Farty Princess (A Funny Fart Book For Kids), by A.P. GaiFarty princess is a story about a beautiful princess who can't control her public farts. Beautiful Princess Priscilla should maintain her royal grace. Yet she can't control her rebellious butt and occasionally puts on airs-her famous public farts. Everyone has been an eye-witness, or should it be nose-witness? Due to her tendency of pooting, sweet princess must go on an exciting adventure to seek a cure. She finds friendship in a troubled time. Most of all, she learns that true love is not about beauty, but accepting each other's imperfect nature. Once upon a time, there was a princess named Priscilla. The king and queen loved her...Fairylicious (Fairylicious Book 1), by Tiffany Nicole SmithBex Carter meant well. She always means well. Somehow she keeps getting her best friends into trouble. Bex wants to find a way to make it up to them. When she wishes for fairies on her twelfth birthday, Bex has no idea what she's in for. The good news: Her wish is granted. The bad news: These are not your ordinary fairies. These fairies have major issues and every wish they grant for Bex and her friends ends up being a disaster. Aside from that, life is no picnic for Bex. Ms. Warbler and Aunt Jeanie (also known as Aunt Meanie) seem to hate her. Her father is in prison for embezzlement and her mother has taken off without a trace. Also, Aunt Jeanie is forcing Bex to become friends with Ava G., the meanest girl in school. Bex is the biggest k...Yucatan Dead (#6) (Kate Jones Thriller Series), by D.V. BerkomShe was a dangerous man's lover&#8230;now she's his dangerous enemy. YUCATAN DEAD... For Kate Jones, being on the run from her former lover-the vicious leader of a Mexican drug cartel-was never going to be easy. But with a new identity, a new lover, and a new life in Arizona, she was beginning to believe she'd made it through the worst. Then, in an act of twisted revenge, Kate's kidnapped and imprisoned by her deadly enemy, his intention to force her to pay back the money she stole before he kills her. Fate intervenes and she finds herself working against the cartels deep in the Yucatan with a group of off-the-grid commandos. From peaceful northern Arizona to the steamy jungles of Mexico, Kate J...Paper Phoenix: A Mystery of San Francisco in the '70s (A Classic Cozy--with Romance!), by Michaela Thompson"Wickedly delicious... What makes (Thompson's) book so particularly wonderful is the way it accomplishes the detective novel's covert mission of urban analysis and social criticism." -San Francisco Examiner "(Thompson) knows how to create that sense of place which is so important to any novel, but particularly to crime fiction; her characters are believable men and women in a real world..." -P.D. James First comes divorce, then comes murder&#8230; &#8230;or at least sweet thoughts of murder. Maggie Longstreet has plenty of them after slimy, ambitious Richard trades her in for a more recent model. She's so depressed she can barely get out of bed when Larry Hawkins, a seemingly not-at-all...Samson's Deal ( #1, The Jake Samson PI Series) (The Jake Samson Series), by Shelley SingerSamson's Deal is the FIRST novel in the Jake Samson mystery series by award-winning author Shelley Singer. "...one of the nicer guys in the private eye business, who operates in a relaxed, casual style without need for macho posturing." -Washington Post "Great bar scenes, a wonderfully wry narrative, and the obvious nonsexual affection between Jake and Rosie will have readers clamoring for more." -Library Journal "Singer has a good ear for dialogue among the witless&#8230;It's fun to watch [Jake and Rosie] the two old friends work together, and the bad guys eventually get their satisfying comeuppance, after an interesting plot twist that keeps things hopping till the ve...Antediluvian, by R. M. HuffmanMore than a thousand years have passed since the fall of man and the exile from Eden. The earth has been cursed, humans scrape meager livings from the soil, and legendary beasts roam the wilderness. The Grigori, angels charged with watching over mankind, have abandoned their appointed angelic stations to take human wives. Their offspring are the Nephilim, giant warriors with birthrights both in heaven and on earth. When a leviathan attacks his lands, Noah, a hardworking farmer, must find a way to defeat it. He enlists Nephilim aid to protect his family from the monstrous foe. Bonds between the humans and the giants are forged in the heat of battle; however, harmony won by a hard-fought victory is short-lived. The Grigori have sei...Alan Lennox and the Temp Job of Doom (The Future Next Door), by Brian OlsenAlan Lennox has been assigned yet another soul-crushing temp job, keeping him from his first loves - drinking, playing video games, and looking for a boyfriend. But Alan's new job proves to be anything but boring when his co-workers start turning up dead. The mysterious megacorporation Amalgamated Synergy has taken a deadly interest in Alan and his three roommates, and the hapless quartet are woefully unequipped to deal with the psychotic secretaries, murderous middle managers, and villainous vice-presidents hunting them down. Their investigation leads them deep into Amalgamated Synergy's headquarters, but can Alan and his friends stay alive long enough to discover who - or what - waits for them on the top floor?...Rain Shadow (Dutch Country Brides), by Cheryl St.JohnNominated by Romance Writers of America for the coveted RITA award! "This intricately woven plot keeps readers turning pages with a smile." - Heartland Critiques Raised by the Lakota Sioux and having traveled with the Wild West Show for many years, Rain Shadow is unprepared for a forced stay at the home of Anton Neubauer while her son recuperates. He is a rock, a man who has lived on and farmed the same several hundred acres since he was young. Anton needs a mother for his son, but he needs someone domestic and ladylike, not the Smith & Wesson toting female who sets up her teepee in his front yard and whose target practice wakes him at the crack of dawn. But fate, two...Wanted (Flick Carter), by Tim Arnot23rd Century Britain. No oil. No electricity. It's been 150 years since The Collapse, and the Information Age has long gone. The clouds of data that once drove humanity are little more than ash, the knowledge once held in their servers lost in the mists of time. The few remaining people get by as best they can, improvising and living off the land, or scavenging through long-derelict cities for scraps and trinkets. This is the world of the Kingsmen, elite law enforcers with the power of life and death. Sixteen year old Flick Carter has saved the life of an injured Scav. But it's not just the Kingsmen who want to get their hands on the boy and his secrets; there are forces f...Dead Man's Trail, by Van HoltSpecial prerelease pricing! Regularly $7.99. DEAD MAN'S TRAIL Four hired gunmen killed Tom Bannon's brother and disappeared without a trace, leaving no trail that he could follow. So he decided to follow the back trail of his dead brother, hoping it would lead him to the killers and the man who had hired them. The trail led him all over the Southwest and up into Wyoming, to places where his dead brother had a lot of enemies and a friend he never should have trusted. None of them would feel safe until Tom Bannon was as dead as his brother.INCEPTIO (Roma Nova), by Alison MortonHunted by a killer, New Yorker Karen Brown is rescued by arrogant special forces officer Conrad Tellus and flees with him to her mother's mysterious homeland in Europe, centuries old Roma Nova. But the killer reaches into her new home. Pushed back on her own resources, she undergoes intensive training, develops fighting skills and becomes an undercover cop. Crazy with bitterness at his past failures, the killer sets a trap, knowing Karen has no choice but to spring it... More... The first in a series of exciting "what if" alternative history thrillers set in mysterious Roma Nova. New York, present day. Karen Brown, angry and frightened after surviving a kidnap attempt, has ...Dead Man's Trail, by Van HoltSpecial prerelease pricing! Regularly $7.99. DEAD MAN'S TRAIL Four hired gunmen killed Tom Bannon's brother and disappeared without a trace, leaving no trail that he could follow. So he decided to follow the back trail of his dead brother, hoping it would lead him to the killers and the man who had hired them. The trail led him all over the Southwest and up into Wyoming, to places where his dead brother had a lot of enemies and a friend he never should have trusted. None of them would feel safe until Tom Bannon was as dead as his brother. More Old West gunfighting novels by Van Holt: ...The Lonely Man: The Witch's Price, by S.M. WhiteA man responsible for the downfall of a nation. The nation responsible for the downfall of a man. He stole a god's treasure to buy her back, only to find the decade spent acquiring the ransom had been too long. She died at the hands of a cruel king, and the Lonely Man takes no price for the grave. Now, sought by the gods for his black past, Mhets Sorrowbringer refuses to give up his tainted life, spiting them with every breath. In order to thwart their efforts, and to stymie the pursuit of Death, Mhets accepts the help of a witch, help that comes at a terrible price. Mhets must undertake a murderous quest to pay for the witch's aid, a quest that pits him against men, sorcerers, and his own broken past. J...Sudden Death Overtime, by Steve VernonMeet Sprague Deacon - one of the toughest old-time hockey players who ever skated upon a rink of hand-poured ice. Sprague was born and raised and he expects to die here on the Northern Labrador coast. What he did not expect was a tour bus full of vampires - none of whom glitter in the least bit - to pull into his town and begin lowering the population level - one corpse at a time. Sprague and his three best friends - an over-the-hill never-say quit bush league hockey team from Northern Labrador go toe-to-tooth with a tour bus full of vampires in an immortal-stakes showdown of street hockey? For the answer - throw Paul Newman's Slapshot into a blender with Steven Niles 30 Days of Night and hit frappe! Steve Vernon is the aut...Smoke, Wings and Stone, by Marijon BradenCarrie and Sara Fleming are as different as two sisters can be. Both in high school, Carrie is an outgoing soccer jock, trying to navigate the minefield of Varsity sports -and dating. Sara is a talented musician, who wants to spend her senior year focusing on graduating and getting into a great music school. Both of their lives change forever when Sara inadvertently finds herself engaged to marry Lucien Gargouille, prince of an ancient race of gargoyles. Sara has no interest in marrying anyone, but a vow spoken in the moonlight has bound her to Luc - forever. To make matters worse, there is a war brewing. For centuries, the gargoyles have protected mankind from all the dark forces in the world. But someone is making tro...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Vigilante, by Jacqui MorrisonIt isn't safe for men who work in the porn business in the city of Toronto. When porn producer Sal Turbit is found dead in his apartment, no one seems to care. No one, that is, except Detective Lynette Wilton. Lynette has been a homicide detective for only three months, and has yet to earn her stripes. Murder is murder no matter who the victim is-and Lynette is out to catch a killer. Could the killer be Wanda Chambers, a mentally ill woman who hates the "scumbags" who prey on the vulnerable? Wanda's beloved sister, Cathy, was one such woman. Cathy became a porn actress and then took her own life when her sleazy manager/boyfriend, Gil Lee, wouldn't let her go. Lynette's sergeant d...True-Life Adventure (Paul Mcdonald mystery #1) (The Paul Mcdonald Series), by Julie Smith"One more blithe San Fran outing with a likable journalist-sleuth by the name of Paul Mcdonald &#8230; Smith improves with each story and this is her best to date." --Kirkus Reviews "A Prize Plot." --San Francisco Examiner "A bright, light, cleverly written tale." --Cincinnati Post He knows too much. But he doesn't know what he knows&#8230; Things were going lousy for ex-reporter Paul Mcdonald: No money, no girl friend, no bright new career as a mystery novelist&#8230;and then along came PI Jack Birnbaum with an offer. He'd detect, and Paul would write the client reports. It wasn't much, but it would keep Spot the cat in Kitty Queen tidbits. And then...Dead Housewives of New Orleans: A Humorous Mystery (#2, The Paige Tourneur Missing Husband Series), by G.T. HerrenThe SECOND delicious episode in the Paige Tourneur Missing Husband Series by Lambda-winner Greg (G.T.) Herren, author of the Chanse McLeod and Scotty Bradley series. Snarky dialogue, a smart-mouthed female sleuth, and murder most malicious&#8230; Someone's killing the newly minted stars of Grandes Dames of New Orleans and reporter Paige Tourneur's on the story. A great story too, except that someone's gunning for Paige as well-someone tied to her extremely checkered past. Someone who knows way too much about her, and why she hasn't exactly come clean yet with Ryan the Perfect Man. But despite the danger, Dead Housewives of New Orleans is one sassy, catty, wicked read! Author G...Vector: A Thriller in Paradise (The Thriller in Paradise Series), by Rob SwigartVECTOR is the FIRST book in Rob Swigart's Thriller in Paradise series. "Entertaining!" -Best Sellers "An intriguing blend of jungle action... and cliffhanger suspense." -San Francisco Chronicle "A fast-paced novel with an exciting, climactic ending." -Peninsula Times Tribune A TERRIFYING CONSPIRACY: A PSYCHOPATHIC KILLER, A RUTHLESS CABAL, AND A WEAPON POTENTIALLY MORE LETHAL THAN NUCLEAR WAR... ONLY a tough scientist and a clever island cop can stop them from loosing it on an unsuspecting world. Detective Cobb Takamura's idea of a busy night is a few drunken tourists and a jaywalker. That is, until the flood of kil...A Geek, an Angel & the Deceiver, by J. A. JACKSONAfter losing her heart at sixteen, Eve Lafoy spent her life in a string of painful relationships. Now at twenty six, her life is comfortable without romance. No man is worth the effort. In fact she is thriving and her life couldn't be better. But a surprise Sunday Brunch encounter with mysteriously handsome Malak Deville has Eve rethinking her thoughts as indifference changes into fascination and then into desire. Malak Deville hides a secret. Yet, after his first time seeing Eve, he knew he enjoyed her company and she was just the woman he wanted to spend his life with. Welcome to the wonderful world of Surreal Valley. The land of Geeks, Angels and Paranormal Romance, better known as Silicon Valley Califor...Only Shot At A Good Tombstone, by Robert MitchellTwo profane, illuminating, fantastic, pedestrian, humorously tragic days in the life of an anonymous, suburban young man in the city. For as long as there have been young people and cities, of course, the former have attempted to escape to the latter. As the story's ornery, semi-omniscient co-narrator challenges in the opening passage, "You're a goddamn fool if you expect anything new here." There truly is "nothing new under the sun" and the world in which the young man finds himself is pre-programmed without a frontier, without a sense of urgency, without even the direction historically provided by our most basic human needs. When even the poorest among us are ten times wealthier than hundreds of millions of people on the other...Faceoff of the Heart, by Lana VoynichAt one time Rhianna Holmstead vowed to never date a hockey player. Now, she's torn between Detroit Red Wing star, Lukas Zaba, who she lives with, and New Jersey Devils newcomer, Cameron Walker, whom she dated in college. Both men love her and claim they'll do anything to have her, yet they both have deal-breaking secrets. Who will Rhianna end up with? Or will she revert to her college belief that hockey players are nothing but trouble? More than just her happiness rests on this decision....Everygnome's Guide to Paratechnology: Your Essential Resource to Surviving Explosions, Avoiding Mustache Tangles, Moving Beyond Basic Clockwork Devices, ... Advice for Adventurers Everywhere (EA'AE)), by Joseph J. BaileyAre you a Gnome? Do you want to be one? Do you know what one is? Do you have magical, technical, or any other talent whatsoever? Do you pine after a non-holographic Omnicron, make design sketches of transmorphic actionable multidimensional exo-robotic systems, create novel subroutines for synthetic intelligences, tinker with Dwarf-proof beard mowers, imagine a grand unified theory of life, the universe, and facial hair, or take apart and modify negentropy cannons for fun and amusement? Do you like root vegetables? If you answered yes to one of these questions 2, then you may have what it takes to be a Paratechnologist, a wondrous master of th...Love in the Broken-Bird World: Dreamer's Songs, by Anonymous"A courageous, authentic, and irresistible little tome filled with Zen-like sayings from a higher consciousness that is sure to resonate with some and open the hearts of others. At times compelling, intriguing, and challenging, the pages of this unbridled work contain such gems as, 'God gave waves to make water talk' and, 'Peace is never letting people lose hope.' The author will have readers walking across a threshold into a land beyond our five physical senses, into, as the author receives, a 'land beyond dreams&#8230;.'" --Scott Bishop, author of A Soul's Calling DESCRIPTION (ADAPTED FROM THE PREFACE): "Be accepting. Let it unfold. Having a long dream..." These short narratives, bits of...THE LIAR, by Niramisa WeissThere is nothing to fear. Have you heard that said before? We may hear it in spiritual circles or read it in religious texts. It is a very comforting thought and somehow rings true deep within. But usually we must take it on faith if we are to believe it. Why is the world as it is? Why have we not been able to eradicate suffering? Why does genocide continue unabated after countless horrific events obliging us, each time, to promise we will never do it again? A promise never kept. Why is the future always like the past? Why are my relationships full of pain? These are the questions that all of us need answering and have not yet been adequately addressed. The good news is that the answer is the same for all th...25 Perfect Days, by Mark TulliusWill you follow The Way or be crushed by the Controllers? A totalitarian state doesn't just happen overnight. It's a slow, dangerous slide. 25 Perfect Days chronicles the path into a hellish future of food shortages, contaminated water, sweeping incarceration, an ultra-radical religion, and the extreme measures taken to reduce the population. Through twenty-five interlinked stories, each written from a different character's point of view, 25 Perfect Days captures the sacrifice, courage, and love needed to survive and eventually overcome this dystopian nightmare. "Move over The Hunger games and Divergent, Mark Tullius has done the impossible; he's produced a dystopian novel that teens and adults will both enjoy"...Lady in Pearls - A Regency Romance, by Elizabeth ColeA SWEET REGENCY ROMANCE NOVELLA Her secret became his seduction. The aristocratic Nathan Bancroft draws upon his intelligence and social connections to solve the "problems" his clients can't admit they have. He has thwarted blackmail schemes, discovered lost secrets, and is the soul of discretion. So when he is hired to discover why Vanessa Phillips pays a hefty sum to a stranger every month, it's just another job. But Vanessa is not just another woman. Armed with a sharp wit and a skeptical mind, she defies Nathan's attempts to uncover her secret. One thing she cannot deny is his allure as a man, and soon the Lady in Pearls, as she is known, finds herself dreaming of his kiss. As N...Cake or Death, by Sarah RielleWhen Grace decided to enlist the help of her parents in leaving her abusive husband, she hadn't realised she would be forbidden to change her mind. Stranded in the Irish countryside of Kildare, recuperating, with only an overprotective hound for company, Grace did her best to deal with the awful news the hot doctor had delivered. Hoping to just quietly waste away, she wasn't expecting to reconnect with her family and discover unexpected, yet deeply healing friendships in her new surroundings. She had been so ashamed to bear her truth to people, but as it turned out, they all seemed to be dealing with issues of their own......The Gauntlet (A Thriller), by Jason MelbyHarvard Graduate, Zach Taylor, is now an unemployed financial consultant on the verge of bankruptcy. Then his pregnant wife is wrongly imprisoned. Desperate for the $10,000 in bail money, Zach agrees to mule crack-cocaine but steals the money instead. His wife out of jail, Zach is running from the police who believe he killed one of their own, and from the drug dealer who's put an even higher price on his head. One hope remains: A Vietnam Vet who reluctantly offers to help Zach and his wife escape. OTHER TITLES by Jason Melby: Enemy Among Us (Espionage thriller) A Dangerous Affair (Romantic thriller) Without A Trace... (Suspense novel) MEET JASON MELBY: Jason Melby's suspense n...Rejected: A Novel, by Isabella JonesIn her final battle to beat leukemia, Jay's recorvery depends if she has her final option a stem cell transplant. Her loving husband, Sam and father turn to all family members to try and track down Jay's mother, Annette. Annette abandoned Jay when she was two months old for a life of fame and fortune. A private investigator tracks down Annette, after pleading for her to be tested she agrees, but the results are unknown to the family as she fleas to continue to seek a life of fame and fortune. She returns with a price to conduct the surgery - Sam has two choices to pay Annette or to comfort his wife in her final days. A heart-warming story about one woman ?s fight against leukemia and hopes of being reunited with her mother....Love Yourself, Heal The World, by Annabelle FogertyDo you wonder why there are so many problems in the world? Do you wonder why you have so many problems in your life? We are in a time of accelerated change. Each year brings a growing desire to understand our personal place in the changes that are taking place around us. Are you tired of spiritual leaders, governments, and media telling you what you should be and how you should think? The truth is that no one really knows your truth. The truth is... all the answers, success, love, and happiness can only be found in one place-- inside of you. You are your own master, guru, shaman, and priest. You have a direct link to the divine, and it has been inside of you all along. The secret to finding pea...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Love or Money: A Romantic Comedy, by Kerry TaylorHeather and Kelly are two single best friends who live and do everything together. When someone points out that the only other women who have a similar lifestyle are either lesbians or sisters, they decide it is time to move on and get married. How will they choose? Vowing to find their husbands together as well, they embark on a journey, equal parts hunt and madcap dating adventure, to find their dream husbands. With opposite tastes and ideas, will they be able to find husbands together? Searching for a man with money or searching for a man to love-who will find their husband first? And more importantly, is there a happy ending?...Aundes Aura (The Válkia Chronicles), by Ryan SullivanSaera is afflicted. Seven years ago, while venturing into a cave behind a waterfall with her brother Eoin, she unwittingly absorbed the Aura of Aundes, the Goddess of Light, who cultivates war by making men blind to one another. Their father, the village blacksmith, languishes in the dungeons for refusing to fight in the Duthonian army, so the siblings must fend for themselves, begging for coin by day and stealing into houses for food by night. Meanwhile, the power-hungry Church Regency prepares an army for an all-out attack on neighbouring kingdom, Meira. When the Aura reveals itself within Saera, the Regency pursues her relentlessly. She and Eoin take flight and with the help of Faine, a mysterious traveller they hap...Fires of Destiny, by Linda BarlowLoves endures, even in the face of danger and death. Special: Usually $4.99, but only 99 cents for a short time. As a child, Alexandra Douglas adored her older, wilder friend Roger Trevor, a troubled lad who turned his back on his family. Ten years as a sellsword and pirate have transformed Roger into a darkly handsome but enigmatic stranger. His sudden return to his father's castle causes a passionate uproar in the bookish and otherwise sensible Alix. Dangerous to know... Surprised by his unlikely desire for his childhood friend, Roger is determined to encase his heart in ice. Haunted by his past and trapped in a lethal web of intrigue, he fears entangling Alix in a plot that could doom them both ...The Red Quest: Travels through 22 former Soviet Republics, by Jason SmartUPDATED VERSION The Red Quest is the true story of one man's insane mission to visit every country of the former Soviet Union. Along the way, the author samples fermented mare's milk in Kazakhstan, gets chased by hounds in Kiev, is detained by the police in Kyrgyzstan, travels through a snow blizzard between Armenia and Georgia, and gets mugged by a pensioner in Tajikistan. Oh, and he also takes a side trip to a genuine breakaway state where he is almost beaten up in a border hut. All in the name of The Red Quest! He must try to keep the mission a secret from his wife though, otherwise she may derail his plans. Constantly berated by his friend for wanting to go to 'Turnipland', the Red Quest is a journey sp...Night of the Fae (Ana Martin series (Vol 1)), by Lyneal Jenkins"I love you," he murmured as the wisps of light returned to his body. What he didn't say was that his love came with a heavy price and life was never going to be the same again. Twenty six year old Ana Martin has a past she is trying to forget. When she meets Gabriel, she believes that she can finally leave her troubles behind her. But Gabriel has a secret&#8230; He may look human and be born of this world, but he is from an ancient race of empathic beings known as the Siis, a race that evolved millennia ago to a state of consciousness yet still take solid form to hide among us. When the homeless start dying at an abandoned Tannery, the police chalk it up to suicides. Ana knows different. The...The Chameleon Society, by William SharpThirty people, the crew of an interstellar science research vessel, have become unwilling time travelers.They are marooned on Earth in the year 1962. One is dead, and the once united crew is now dangerously fractured.They have lived a spartan existence, cloaked in secrecy since their arrival sixteen years earlier, trying desperately to avoid changing the timeline--hoping to preserve their slim chance of rescue, and return to their world, their time. The agreed consequence of violating their plan is simple and severe--death. Captain Peter Heller has for the first time enforced this awful penalty. But his actions aren't supported by everyone. Some oppose him--violently. Time is up. Revenge will be had. Can they hold on l...Dance With The Enemy, by Linda BoulangerThe time has come for Elenya to meet the man she's belonged to since she was three, the man whose blood flows through her veins. In the midst of the maidens, the King's warriors are released; each forced to find the woman chosen for him through her scent, resulting in a half-mad frenzy that heightens already aroused animalistic needs. Elenya is terrified, especially when she realizes what the warrior searching for her does not - that she's been marked with the blood of her family's enemy. As the leader of the King's elite forces makes his way toward her, she ignores the pull of the marking and darts out into the night &#8230; into his territory. She has to get to the Masters so they can right this wrong. A mistake must ha...In Your Dreams, by Amy MartinSixteen-year-old Zara "Zip" McKee lives for three things: basketball, books, and bailing out of tiny Titusville, Illinois, where the junior high and high school are in the same building and everyone's known everyone else since birth. But when Kieran Lanier moves to town and passes out on her desk on his first day at school, Zip's life gets complicated in a way she never dreamed. Kieran has narcolepsy, and although he sometimes struggles to stay awake, he has no trouble capturing Zip's heart and trusting her with his most guarded secret--he sees bits and pieces of the future in his dreams. ? But just when Zip thinks that maybe she can handle having a boyfriend who sees things before they happen, her budding rela...A Ghost To Watch Over Me, by Geoffrey SleightA chilling, paranormal encounter one night leads Gary Belmont to discover a shocking secret that could endanger the lives of thousands. The discovery links to serious corruption in the country's intelligence service with connections to a member of government. The trail is ignited by the secret past of Gary's late grandmother, who seems to have a strong influence on the perils he encounters, even from beyond the grave. As the drama unfolds, Gary and those close to him, face the prospect of sudden and violent death in a tense battle against evil at the highest level....Ebooks: How To Market And Sell Them, by Darin JewellMost of the tips and process in this guide are used on a daily basis by successful authors and publishers. Because of the internet, we are in a position to reach and touch millions of readers across the globe and if you can grasp the basics and use them regularly then you will sell your books. Marketing is a relentless but essential part of publishing. To be successful, you need to set aside time every working day to update your profile, assess reviews, social network and monitor sales and promotions. This book explains in detail how to do so....Blind Dating: A Light-Hearted Romantic Comedy, by Kerry TaylorKimberly, a divorced mother-of-three in her mid forties, realizes her own mother has more of a life than she does. Encouraged by success stories from people at work, she joins a dating chat room and gets a lot more than she ever bargained for. All of a sudden she's a swinging single, online and in the real world, with extreme dates, a little dirty talk, and a sense of her new, sexy self. A light-hearted, romantic comedy about a single mom finding true love, which was right before her eyes....Don't Look Back, by MJ FredrickA 2012 Epic Award Finalist "The chemistry and sexual tension between Liv and Dell is sizzling. The action scenes of the book had me sitting on the edge of my seat and I couldn't put it down. I was able to get through this novel in one day, it was that good." --Tyhada Reads "If you are the kind of fan who can't get enough of seat of your pants excitement, who loves terror filled moments followed by harrowing rescues and, in the mist of it all, a love affair that beckons to the romantic in us, all then go no farther. In "Don't Look Back", you'll find a novel to fill all those needs." --Long and Short Reviews "In my opinion, the fact that M.J. Fredrick portrays the story in gritty and realistic terms...Harvest End, by Max DaneFour hundred years have passed since Earth first colonized other star systems. Spreading out into the Milky Way, humanity has found new worlds to embrace in a galaxy-spanning governorship called the League of Worlds. Peace, lasting for nearly a century, is broken only by pirates and the voices of a distant separatist movement. It is a time when the extended family of man prospers. Traveling the trade routes across the League of Worlds, a merchant vessel arrives at Madras, a world far out on the fringe of colonized space. Apprehension begins to build when the once-busy colony refuses to respond to the usual hails. Bringing their ship planet-side, they are shocked to find the colony reduced to sand and its twenty thousand inhab...Weapon of Blood (Weapon of Flesh Trilogy), by Chris A. JacksonThe sequel to the award-winning Weapon of Flesh, Weapon of Blood continues the story of Lad, a man crafted of magic and flesh to be the most lethal assassin the world has ever known. A weapon becomes a person. The Grandfather is dead, and Lad is free to live his life as he chooses&#8230;as long as he chooses the Assassins Guild, of course. Lad's job is to protect Master Hunter Mya, a difficult proposition with a guild war brewing and death waiting around every corner. Envious rivals plot to eliminate Mya, even as the Assassins Guild Grandmaster seeks to promote her. Lad's solace is his loving family. But the blessings of love and friendship vie with the despair of fear and doubt. And so much gain...Riding for Revenge, by Van HoltPrelease pricing for a limited time! Regularly $7.99. RIDING FOR REVENGE Another wandering tale of revenge in the Old West begins with the brutal murder of Frank and Pearl Ryden and the wounding of their only son on the lonely Kansas prairie. They had come west after the Civil War looking for peace and safety and a distant farm a mysterious stranger had sold them a deed to. Another mysterious stranger-or was it the same one?-saved young Jim Ryden's life and taught him how to shoot as well as helped him track the killers all over the West-when he wasn't too busy making war on a renegade band of Indians who had killed his younger brother. More Old West gunfighting novels by Van Holt...Lost in the Wallpaper: Secrets of Days Gone By, by Heather Fahy Serrano"Ann Hanson is filled with trepidation as she gets ready for another week at her in-laws home. The annual summer sojourn has never been fun for her, but this year, with her own life secretly beginning to unravel, she is dreading it even more. Little does she know that the seven days she hates most each year will turn into a week she does not want to end. She will find friendship, the special feelings of desire she thought were long gone and newfound hope for the future. Sometimes you have to go back in the past in order to begin again..."...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Euthanasia, by Mack MullunceyShe lies on the cold, metal table--clad in a loose, white paper dress--waiting, waiting, waiting, as her lover claims his next victim. When Alex left the clinic that day, she thought she could move on from the rape that left her pregnant and the agonizing decision to have an abortion. That is, until the child she thought she left behind contacts her. Terrorized by mysterious phone calls and guilt, Alex feels her sanity slipping away as she becomes convinced that she must find the man who brutalized her to make a family for her dead daughter. Anti-abortion crusader Tobin Bartell wouldn't have it any other way. As The Leader of The Movement, when he's not organizing protests or giving speeches, he's orchest...eBooks and Tree Books; How to Sell Them, by Darin JewellMost of the tips and process in this guide are used on a daily basis by successful authors and publishers. Because of the internet, we are in a position to reach and touch millions of readers across the globe and if you can grasp the basics and use them regularly then you will sell your books. Marketing is a relentless but essential part of publishing. To be successful, you need to set aside time every working day to update your profile, assess reviews, social network and monitor sales and promotions. This book explains in detail how to do so....Divine Eternity, by Violet WintersOnce upon a time I was a teenage misfit negotiating my way through the brutal world known as high school. Suddenly, I inherited supernatural powers that changed my entire life. With my newly acquired badass elemental gifts I managed to gain the interest of not one... but two really cute boys. Then I discovered that my supernatural endowments came with a wrecking ball, pity party creating catch. Unbeknownst to me, I learned that I was one of ten Chosen Ancient teens destined to battle to the death for control of the future of all existence. No pressure there... you think? As if Eternity High School wasn't already bad enough... I soon realized that my campus was filled with fellow students whose aspirations revolved solely around killing me. ...Passionate Spirits, by Violet WintersTwo broken spirits drift aimlessly through a sea of sorrow both suffering past mistakes and endless regrets. Newly divorced Claire Lancaster is devastated after losing custody of her daughter Zoey and struggles to find the key to regaining her life. Paul Winters, drowning in the abyss of having lost both wife and daughter to tragedy, has surrendered all hope. However, there are two loving spirits, determined to mend the shattered heart of the father/husband they left behind. These Passionate Spirits refuse to ascend beyond the physical realm until the Bumble Bee mansion is filled with love again....ECHO'S Revenge: A Young Adult Science Fiction Thriller, by Sean AustinECHO's Revenge A Young Adult Science Fiction Thriller Winner of the 2012 Parent's Choice Award! "Compelling reading for the tween male gamer demographic&#8230;about a young boy who finds adventure, courage and teamwork away from the computer screen." -- Breitbart Reviews The entire gaming community is in awe of fourteen-year-old Reggie who can take just minutes to destroy the bloodthirsty monster, ECHO-6, in the bestselling video game, ECHO'S Revenge. Reggie can't wait to test himself against the game's new and improved monster. But there's a glitch in the new release. The manufacturer releases a live version of the monster into the real world and now...Red Skies, by June Shaw"Red skies in the morning, sailor, take warning. Red skies at night, sailors delight." Outdoorsman Sam Halson's life has little meaning ever since his wife died and their estranged son left south Louisiana and moved overseas. Discovering his son fathered a boy, Sam gains new purpose-to see the only grandchild he'll ever have. But his uncompromising son thwarts every attempt. To keep in touch with the growing child, Sam and the boy exchange letters that Sam and his daughter-in-law write. While Sam makes every effort to see the boy, exciting newcomer Grace Owens forces him to deal with the pleasures and guilt of new love. She and the boy's mother become the strong women who strive to get their men to overcome p...Auto (Auto Series), by David WailingYOU - ON AUTOMATIC. In 2022, everyone uses an auto. This sophisticated 'super-app' is a digital personal assistant which acts on your behalf. It knows your personality and habits - and mimics them. It learns from your behaviour - and copies you. Your whole life, set to automatic. How would you manage without it? Digital detective Joanna O'Donnell has heard stories about autos going wrong, twisting people's lives inside out. She doesn't believe it. Until it happens to her. Unable to trust her own agency, Joanna secretly investigates and discovers these incidents may be part of a bigger, more terrifying story. Michael Walker - the man who invented the auto, and public en...Loud Evolution, by Goran RacicThomas Loud is an everyday person - he thinks he knows what is wrong with the world and how to fix it, but never does anything. He thinks he knows what is wrong with society and has a vague idea of who to blame, but leaves it all for tomorrow. He thinks he knows about a lot of things, but the truth is, he doesn't. But one day, that all changes when a very, very stupid idea gets Thomas thrown amidst a shadowy organization that doesn't want to rule the world. Quite opposite, the organization wants to save it. And they will soon teach Thomas that sometimes good genes aren't in good people....Reaper's Run (Plague Wars), by David VanDykeWhen US Marine Sergeant Jill Repeth's blown-off legs begin to regenerate, she thinks it's a medical miracle. But the breakthrough that heals her war injuries is exactly what the government desperately wants to hide - by any means necessary. Hunted, she must cross an America wracked by strife, to try to find a family who may already be dead. Reaper's Run is an origins story and apocalyptic thriller, the beginning of one warrior's journey from tactical cop to freedom fighter and beyond. It leads the reader into the acclaimed Plague Wars series. This book contains a bonus post-apocalyptic novella by prolific author Ryan King. The Plague Wars Series: - The Eden Plague - Reaper's Run - The Demon P...Killgrace and the Singular Situation, by C PriceSolar winds and steel chains are a difficult way to rescue a creature the size of a planet from the grip of a black hole. When the creatures in difficulty are something neither Susan or Cet have seen before, staying uninvolved is not an option. Gravity and relativity are not the only problems they face: there's also getting the would-be rescuers to work together. A science-fiction novella. The Killgrace series: Two scientists, one purely alien, one advanced humanoid, trapped on Earth in the past. Their only way home is the long way, living it straight without disturbing events too much, but the world they came from was at war - and they weren't on the same side....States Of Grace, by Jason WellnitzAustin Trenton walks out of prison today. Eighteen months ago he was framed and still has no idea why. Before "the incident" he was a pastor; now he has nothing. Except the letter. A letter from his Grandfather hidden in a book. A letter that lays out an epic project that will take Austin to each of the fifty states. A project that begins today. This ebook is the introduction to the States Of Grace series: short novels set in each of the fifty U.S. states. Help determine the first state Austin will visit at jasonwellnitz.com or kickstarter.com. Help shape what this series will become! http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1847212132/404996555...The Man in Space (Of Babies, Manhood and Other Terrifying Things), by Steven HardestyHere's the tale of Oz who finds himself with child, meaning his wife does (find herself with child), and poor Oz is desperately unprepared, unwilling, terrified and scrambling to escape into some other life, any other life on any other planet, to avoid, well, becoming a father. Then one day he does, become a father, that is. And Oz discovers in himself something surprising. He discovers love....Reckless Rescue (a barren planet romance), by Rinelle GreyWhat would you risk for love? Marlee's people are dying-the valuable anysogen gas that covers their planet is making the entire population infertile. When the council tells her she must leave her partner and choose another to improve her chances of having a baby, she's devastated. She swears she'll never love again-it hurts too much. Tyris thinks he has everything he wants, despite his world suffering from overpopulation-until his wife leaves him because he is forbidden to have children. In an attempt to convince his world, and his wife, that he's worthwhile, Tyris goes hunting for a lost planet said to contain untold riches in the form of anysogen gas. When he crashes on her world, M...Secret Words (Secret Dreams Contemporary Romance 1), by Miranda P. CharlesLove Touched The Core Of Their Hearts UnexpectedlyBut how do they fight those who believe they weren't meant to be? When Jasmine Allen met Kane Summers in the unlikeliest of places, she wasn't expecting the swift and immediate attraction she felt for him. But Jasmine had a secret she wasn't at all comfortable sharing with anyone, least of all, the hunky guy who was literally sweeping her off her feet. Kane Summers was a sucker for damsels in distress. When he found himself wanting to protect Jasmine Allen in more ways than one, the instant chemistry they had for each other hit him squarely in the chest. But Kane's life was complicated, and he wasn't totally free to act on the fascination he felt for her....Let's Do Lunch, by K. A. JordanLindsey Bennett is caught between two men, one will tease her, the other will use her; both are capable of killing. A business owner at the mercy of her employees, Lindsey Bennett of the restaurant "Let's Do Lunch," finds her employees have no mercy. When Lindsey drops everything to be her injured mother's caregiver, relying on her sister to run the restaurant proves to be a mistake. Lindsey's trusted cook quits, the new cook changes the menu, her sister hires a waitress who can't run a register and money comes up missing. When a bug gets in a customer's food, Lindsey could lose it all! Somebody should get fired. But once she's back in charge, Lindsey finds that hiring is easier than firing. More problems arise with th...Atlantic Island: Omnibus Edition, by Fredric ShernoffFor once, seventeen year old Theo Essex thought he could put aside his worries and just enjoy himself. A summer weekend at the shore. An evening with his friends. A beautiful girl in his arms. That was before the Event. Now Theo finds himself stranded in a strange new world, surrounded by death and the sea, and trapped between rival forces determined to take control of survivors like him. Facing overwhelming odds, Theo must search for the strength to escape Atlantic Island. (This Omnibus Edition collects Atlantic Island Books 1-3)...The Wild Roses, by Robert J. ElisbergTHE WILD ROSES is the sweeping tale of three women who find themselves caught up in a swashbuckling adventure of high action, comedy and romance to save the king and country. Within months of each other, King Louis XIII, Cardinal Richelieu, and the powerful Queen Mother Marie de Medici all died, leaving France of 1648 in the hands of a Child King. The result is a power vacuum, from which aristocrats hope to plunge the nation into civil war, which could determine the balance of power in Europe forever. A plot by the leader of the aristocrats has been set in motion, kidnapping the young king, to force the royal family to abdicate. Near-helpless, the Queen Regent and her Chief Minister Cardinal Jules Mazarin try to stave off ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a "half-breed." At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brother's death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....Black Monastery, by William StaceyThe Viking north clashes with the supernatural east in an epic historical fantasy tale of heroism and redemption in the face of unimaginable horror. In 799 A.D. Viking warband leader Asgrim Wood-Nose sails his prized longship Sea Eel south along the coast of Frankia to raid the island of Noirmoutier-the Black Monastery. Banned from his homeland following a night of rage-filled murder, Asgrim has been declared outlaw. Unless he can raise a princely blood debt, he will never see Denmark again. When a Saracen merchant brags of a great treasure hidden deep within the monastery, Asgrim realizes fate is offering him a chance to go home again. But Asgrim has led his men into a trap: somehow, the monks of the Black Monast...First (Live Once), by Chanda StaffordSeventeen-year-old Mira works on a farm in the ruins of Texas, along with all of the other descendants of the defeated rebels. Though she's given her heart to Tanner, their lives are not their own. When Socrates, a powerful First, chooses Mira as his Second, she is thrust into the bewildering world of the rich and influential. Will, a servant assigned to assist her, whispers of rebellion, love, and of a darker fate than she's ever imagined. With time running out, Mira must decide whether to run to the boy she left behind, to the boy who wants her to live, or to the man who wants her dead....Killing Freedom (Jared Colwright, #1), by Ryan CaseyJared is good at making friends. He's even better at killing them. When career assassin Jared Colwright is tasked with intercepting and killing a family, he doesn't think much of it. To him, it's just another job. But Jared's life is thrown into turmoil when he begins to form an emotional bond with the family. As he grows closer to them and starts to dream of freedom, which path will he choose' KILLING FREEDOM is a violent, edge of your seat suspense thriller that also poses serious questions: can an unforgivable individual ever start again' Can a killer ever truly be free' Find out in this �dark novel set in a corrupt city, featuring contract assassins, intense action and adventure, and a...Warden (Book 1: Wendigo Fever), by Kevin HardmanPart lawman, part tracker and part magician, the Wardens are monster-hunters - tasked with protecting the people from the various, nightmarish creatures that have invaded the world of men. However, despite being descended from a long line of Wardens, 16-year-old Errol Magnus believes it to be the absolute worst job on the planet: How could a single occupation simultaneously be the most boring, abominably stupid and extraordinarily dangerous profession imaginable' But when his older brother Tom - the current Warden for their region - goes missing, Errol has no choice but to enter the Badlands, where monsters abide in mind-boggling numbers, to find him. During his search, Errol crosses paths with - and finds himself stalked ...Sweetened With a Kiss (Self Made Men...Southern Style), by Lexxi CallahanJen Taylor has loved Stefan Sellers all her life. When he surprised her with an engagement ring, she thought all her dreams were coming true. But when she discovers Stefan has an agenda that she never even suspected, she breaks off the engagement and goes to pastry school in Paris. Now she's back in New Orleans, and she has no intention of marrying him for all the wrong reasons. She just has to convince him that marriage is a bad idea. If only she wasn't having so much trouble convincing herself. Stefan Sellers has waited years to make Jen his wife so when she wanted to go to pastry school, he decided a few more months wouldn't matter. But six months later, the girl he picks up from the airport shows very little resemblance to th...Merkle's Redemption, by Roland DrakeOn September 23rd, 1908, Fred Merkle committed the most famous error in the history of baseball. What would happen if he had the opportunity to go back in time and fix his mistake' After committing a careless baserunning error during his rookie year with the New York Giants, Fred Merkle was blamed for causing the Giants to lose the National League pennant to the Chicago Cubs. He was known as a Bonehead for the rest of his life, and could never escape the constant ridicule and humiliation. "Merkle's Redemption" tells the story of second chances, the true measure of fame, and the joys of playing baseball in the early days of the game....Talent Storm, by Brian TerennaHundreds of years after the Great World War, America is a distant memory. In the ashes, new civilizations have risen up from the Wilds. Locke's Coalition and Liberty Kingdom, bitter enemies, have been at peace for seven years. War is never far from politicians' minds, though, especially when one is the tyrant Archduke Goldwater. For all of human kinds' positive traits, the character flaws of corruption, greed, anger, and revenge are etched into our DNA. In the new world, little technology remains and advanced weapons are in short supply, but today's soldiers fight with innate power. They fight with Talent&#8230; the psionic powers that develop in a random few. A young Coalition citizen, Jaden Stone, dreams of graduating, ha...Lonely Moon, by Andrew SaxsmaEarth lies in ruins, destroyed by an unknown enemy. Humanity flees their burning homeworld, seeking a safe place to hide before they can be hunted down and eradicated. Alliance Captain Michael Hane watches helplessly while his wife and unborn child fall victim to the random slaughter of Earth. With time running out, he is burdened by the last bits of humanity to find a way to stop this menace before it wipes the galaxy clean of every last human being....The Art of Forgetting, by Peter PalmieriA smart, sexy, stirring piece of medical suspense. A brilliant author trapped by his crippling amnesia. The only one who can free him, a doctor plagued by his past. When dark forces threaten to quash Dr. Lloyd Copeland's controversial cure, his career and his life, falling in love is the ultimate complication. Dr. Lloyd Copeland is a young neurologist who is tormented by the conviction that he has inherited the severe, early-onset dementia that has plagued his family for generations - the very disease which spurred his father to take his own life when Lloyd was just a child. Withdrawn to a life of emotional detachment, he looks for solace in hollow sexual trysts as a way to escape his throbbing loneliness. Still, ...Charona the Dragon, by A.R. MillerWhen a cranky dragon burns up her party decorations, Princess Sarah is angry. But when that dragon flies off with Prince Alex, her best friend, Sarah is a Princess on a mission. Will she be able to find the dragon and rescue Prince Alex before he becomes a charbroiled dragon snack'...Love and Other Distractions (Short Story Anthology by 14 Hollywood Writers), by Christiana MillerAlthough these stories are written for adults, 100% of the proceeds for this anthology will go to benefit the charity Kids Need to Read. �This anthology is all about that crazy little thing called love...and all the odd, impulsive, bizarre and sometimes illegal things people do in its name! With 20 stories, written by 14 Hollywood writers, spanning 7 different genres, it's a literary treasure trove that has something for everyone! FOREWORD �by Hugh Howey Contemporary Fantasy / Horror: FULL MOON FEVER �by Doug Molitor: A couple will let nothing keep them from their romantic Valentine's dinner, not even death. ...Time Will Tell (Timeless Series), by Sandy LoydRomance and adventure...and a trip to where an American tradition began&#8230; Libby Edwards, a gifted horsewoman, unwittingly wishes herself back in time to Louisville, Kentucky just before Churchill Downs and the Kentucky Derby become a reality. During Libby's journey in the past, she stumbles upon her destiny. Unfortunately, he's in the wrong century. In 1874, there's no electricity, no internet, no modern medicine, no antibiotics-no Starbucks! And even worse than that, women have no rights. Libby has no desire to stay. Widower, Colin Thorpe, a renaissance man of his time, has big dreams. He is a horse breeder who names his thoroughbreds after Mythological Gods because he has a reverence for past cultures and ...Blood and Justice (A Private Investigator series of Crime Thrillers), by Rayven T. HillWhen sixteen-year-old Jenny James goes missing, and the local police are unable to find her, the girl's frantic mother hires private investigators Jake and Annie Lincoln to search for her daughter. �When the body of Jenny's boyfriend is discovered, the mystery of her disappearance deepens. Shaken out of their comfort zone of Internet searches and poring over public records, the couple soon find themselves facing the frightening possibility they are looking for the latest victim of a serial killer. �As more bodies pile up, the town is gripped with fear. It seems no one is safe, and the Lincolns race to solve an impossible puzzle before they become the kille...Tigress (Night Hawk Series), by J.E. TaylorNaomi's immortality is nullified, making her vulnerable to the ones who consider her their conquest. If she wasn't already walking over the hot coals of misfortune she would be obsessed with the next ambush. The shadow vaccine is hell in a syringe, the antidote turning Naomi's blood into a lethal elixir, rendering her toxic to all vampires, including Damian. Archangel Michael reveals a long buried secret of her heritage and cautions Naomi against personally triggering the apocalypse. If Lucifer discovers just how unique she is, death at his hands will become her most appealing escape....Maddie Mckenszie and the BAD Birthday Party Manners, by Ronald HennessyCan Maddie Master her Manners' 5-year old Maddie desires having a fancy tea party for her birthday more than anything else. Her manners however need a lot of work as last year's birthday was an absolute disaster, involving temper tantrums and muddy messes. Maddie's family reluctantly agree with the tea party on ONE condition: her manners MUST improve. Maddie's Friends and family all help out to get her manners into shape before the big day&#8230;often with hilarious results. Will Maddie mind her manners and become a sophisticated young lady or will she fall into temptation' Find out in the sequel to "Maddie Mckenszie: The Most ANNOYING Little Sister Ever!" Learn more about Maddie at www.maddiemckenszie.com!...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a "half-breed." At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brother's death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....Shadows in the Sand (a fantasy novel) (Empyria), by Michael DiackThe deathly Sanghouls have escaped from the Empty Province and, from within their golden dunes, they seek to wipe out all life in Empyria. Unaware of this, the last surviving humans continue going about their daily routine in the city of Nimar. But when the city's water pool stops refilling, the Nimerians are forced to move into lands of myth and legend. Only when Prince Viro, an elf of the southern lands, arrives in Nimar do the humans truly understand the threat to their existence. The two races must unite and reclaim the lost seven stones of light - the only weapon that can defeat the demonic shadow enclosing them. As four of the city's most talented young men and women, Athmane, Faria, Bayoud and Mary will ...Lantamyra: A Tapestry of Fantasy, by Susan WaterwykFor the chance to journey to another world, Tylya Lansing is willing to give up everything on Earth, including her lover, Josh Hamilton. All she has to do is find her grandmother's crystal scepter, lost for decades in a rugged Sierra Nevada canyon. Since she was a child, she has heard stories of Lantamyra, a world where magic is created with myra crystals, where mind expansion is granted crystal powers, where keepers and wards respect and protect life. Once the scepter is found, she journeys to this earth-like world that is recovering from an ice age. Areas of the planet have been terra-formed by the mysterious Keepers of Akosh to provide sanctuary for the endangered species of two other worlds-humans from Earth and dragons from Lanluon...Dying to Dream, by Kathryn Long When Jack Robesaux is found lying dead on a Louisiana beach, psychic Marin Seurat must use her gift to prove it is murder and not suicide. Though Marin knows her dreams with their messages from the dead could help, she struggles with the idea of returning home and facing a troubled past--but a phone call informing her of Jack's murder and the return of the family curse gives Marin that final push. In a surprising turn of events, Marin discovers a mystery from long ago that somehow connects to recent deaths. With the help of cryptic messages delivered by spirits, Marin races to solve the mystery of Saint Toulere. Chapter1: Summer, 2011... "The sweltering Louisiana hea...Sparks Fly, by Cheryl Cooke HarringtonWhat happens when a thoroughly modern woman, longing to return to her roots, meets an old-fashioned hero on her first day home' Sparks Fly. And it doesn't take a forest fire, smoldering in the distance, to turn up the heat between high school science teacher Logan Paris and bush pilot Mitchell Walker. Logan's dream of a bright future for her grandfather's lodge at remote Thembi Lake hits an unexpected snag when Gramps introduces the handsome pilot as his new partner. It seems that Mitch has plans of his own for Casey Lodge, and Logan is certain they don't include a partnership with a "city girl." Determined to prove herself and protect her heritage, Logan sets out to unravel the many mysteries of Mitch Walker. Where d...Firebrand, by P. K. EdenWhen the Garden fell at the beginning of time, the First One divided what was left into three: Humans -descendants of Adam, the Fae - those who came from the Angel of the Garden and Trolls - those that evolved from the snake that tempted Each was given a sword to protect and hope in the form of a Prophecy that said one would come from all bloodlines and restore the Garden. But the Tribred's birth starts the countdown to Armageddon and not everyone wants the clock to stop....Learn About Elk, by Roland CheekIn the beginning there was heaven and earth; and the earth was without form and void and little tow-headed boys wandered around barefoot with hands in their pockets because there was nothing upon the land to catch their imagination. And God looked upon His work and it was not yet good that no thing existed to challenge those boys. And so an autumn came to pass when eerie whistlings drifted into the valleys from distant mountainsides and the by-then lanky teenage boys threw away their toys and accepted the wapiti challenge that would make them men! And God and girls saw that it was good. If you've heard a different version of this story, that's your problem. I heard it but once-this way. And so I became an elk hunter. Then I became i...A Haunting In Oregon, by Michael Richan"It looks haunted." This is Steven's first impression of Mason Manor, tucked away in the forests of Oregon. The historical estate, built in 1850, is now a bed and breakfast run by Pete and Sarah. Guests were drawn to the building's beauty, location, and its reputation for ghosts. However, when guests begin to mysteriously die at the hotel, business dries up and Pete turns to his old friend Roy. He hopes Roy's experience with ghosts will save his business. Roy and his son, Steven, agree to help. Roy and Steven jump into the mystery and find things are much worse than they appear. They endure horrific encounters with the ghosts of the manor and discover a sinister force at work. Roy and Steven will need to use ...Duality, by ER PierceMy name is Cordelia Kelly and I'm an empath. I know what you're thinking. In fact, I know what you're feeling, too. I could use your emotions against you or free you from their constraints. My choice, really, and depends on my mood. You see, I filter both light and dark emotions from humans, but which I chose depends on which side of me is in charge. I'm not normal. I am the line walker and restorer of balance. A Royal. Think black sheep with red hair - not the blonde bombshell princess. I'm an aberration and unique. Not fully light, nor fully dark. Not accepted by anyone, but wanted by everyone. Mostly for their own amusements or nefarious purposes. Except for Sol Winterborn. He sees the real me. When fate throws us t...Angel Fire (The Sedona Trilogy), by Christine PopeAs winter closes in on Kirsten Swenson's hometown of Sedona, Arizona, and the world moves toward the solstice, strange forces begin to converge on the quiet desert city, seeking to bring about the destruction of everything she knows and loves. Desperate to save her family and friends, Kirsten accepts the assistance of a mysterious Man in Black. He helps to awaken the powers that have lain dormant within her&#8230;and also compels her to expose the shocking secrets buried in her past. But Kirsten soon learns that giving her heart might not be enough, and that the confrontation with the alien forces may demand her to make the ultimate sacrifice. (Book 3 of the Sedona Trilogy)...Fear the Beast Within (The Fear Series), by L R Barrett-DurhamTeenagers Saxton Lyall and Licah Daciana are tossed into a web of nightmaric proportions when a simple glance across a coffee shop turns their world upside down. When the mark of an ancient curse burns into their skin, Licah's superstitious Romanian mother ships her off to Virginia without an explanation. Now, it's nineteen years later and Licah has returned to Parker's Ridge for a little rest and relaxation to help cure her writer's block. Little does she know that Saxton is near and things are about to get horrifically interesting. Two People. One Curse. But this time, no one is running. This novel is the first of The Fear Series by L R Barrett-Durham and E G Glover. L R and E G can ...The Road to Astroworld, by Charles HarveyNo one could have known the consequences when Promise disobeyed her mother on the day of her brother's funeral and ran off to the amusement park with her friends for the day. When she crosses paths with a serial rapist turned murderer on the way to Astroworld, her life is forever changed. Years later, stuck in a mental institution after committing an unspeakable atrocity, Promise recalls her fateful journey to Astroworld in letters to her childhood friend. The park remains a symbol of innocence and hope for her despite the darkness consuming her. Can she ever escape the hospital and reach Astroworld in order to make herself whole again' Or are the horrors of the past too much to overcome' Past Praise for The Road t...Jon Ryan: An End Times Short Story (The End Times Saga #4), by Cliff BallThe fourth book in the End Times Saga In this short story from Times of Trouble, Jon Ryan dreamed of becoming a doctor his entire life. Before he graduates from medical school, the government takes over healthcare, making him wary about the profession he's going to school for, but not enough to quit chasing his dream. He practices medicine as medical plagues and disasters occur, all the while the government says they're on top of things. Eventually, government oppression forces him to make changes to his practice that will affect his life as the End Times approach. Six chapters, 8300 words, 27 pages. Have you read the rest of the End Times Saga' �Times of Turmoil - Book ...Greegs & Ladders: A Science Fiction, Adventure, Time Travel, Satire, Comedy, Free Kindle Ebook Thing, by Zack MitchellGreegs & Ladders is a wildly exciting tale of three oddball characters romping around space and time. Equal parts social satire and fun loving adventure, Greegs promises laughs, a few mildly intelligent and/or interesting observations, & several run-on sentences. You'll also get to find out what the hell Greegs are, and how life on Earth came to be, and the meaning of it all (at no extra charge.) From the rubbish heaps of Garbotron to the bottommost, subterranean layers of Lincra, find out why Grant T. Ecklesmere called it "The best damned book about Greegs and/or Ladders I've read in a fortnight."...The Ultimate Self-Esteem Guide (for puffins). A hilarious picture book for all ages!, by Paula McBrideThe Ultimate Self-Esteem Guide. (for puffins) Percy thought he looked like a nerd! Yes, here was a puffin, who was a shy, under-confident bird, with huge self-esteem issues. The reason' His looks! With his enormous quiff of feathery hair, Percy felt so different from all the other puffins that he thought he's never fit in. That is, until an even dorkier puffin arrived... This thoroughly modern, rhyming picture book is suitable for all ages, and the loveable characters have been brought to life with delightful illustrations. The story is clever, quirky, and although has a more serious message, is told with such fun, you will be readin...Mercenary Blues, by Erik DeweyAs one of the world's best mercenaries, hiring Emma Chapel to prevent a coup in Santa Castillo made perfect sense. President Vega's choice in stiffing her on her payment, however, could prove to be a mistake. Now Emma, along with her business partner Chloe, need to make the leader of the small Central American country pay, literally. They are two women alone in a hostile country, with no support, few supplies, spotty Wi-Fi, and an entire army hunting them down. The odds are against them, but there's no way Emma's leaving without a suitcase full of cash....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Indian Summer (Twelve Months of Romance - September), by Margaret LakeIndian Summer - a novella Malone nearly died when she was twelve-years old and since then, she's felt driven to prove herself. No way is she going to waste the second chance she was given as a child. She works hard and she plays hard. Hiking, kayaking, riding her dirt bike, pushing herself to her physical limits and beyond. When she runs her dirt bike into a tree, it's Buck Harper to the rescue. Buck has never forgotten the little girl he'd carried down the mountain to the rescue chopper some twenty years before. When a crazy woman comes charging up the trail on her dirt bike and skids into a tree right in front of him, he goes into rescue mode once again. Only this time, it's not a sweet, young girl, but a bos...Murder Among Friends (Rachel Christie Mystery Series), by Sabena StoneLABOR DAY WEEKEND SPECIAL - $0.99 A secret, known only to a group of seven, rocks a nursing home with murder. It's a secret the members tell no one. Except someone does know. That someone is ruthless enough to kill frail, suffering, defenseless people, preying on their vulnerabilities to get the secret. When the Sheriff of Stone City asks private detective Rachel Christie to find his mother-in-law, who has been missing for three weeks, Rachel fears the worse. Her partner Cody has a friend connected to the murders and wants the agency to help his friend. Rachel only hopes that she can unravel the crime and save the others before all end up dead. A stand-alone murder mystery, this is number 7 in the Rachel Chr...Battle of Solomon's Island, by Ken RossignolA little known story of the heroic efforts of the small village of Solomon's Island to waylay the British fleet after they burned the public buildings in Washington, D.C. during the War of 1812. This historical fiction accurately explains the events of the invasion of Washington and the bombardment of Fort McHenry....Titanic Poetry, Music & Stories, by Ken RossignolMany great accounts of the fateful night of April 14th and 15th of 1912 have been told about the sinking of the RMS Titanic. Over the past one hundred and one years, the stories of the people and the disaster have been explained in art, movies, books, music and verse. This book begins with two original poems I have written to commemorate the ship's first, last and only voyage and the heroics demonstrated by some of those souls on board, some who survived and others who did not. Other wonderful and historic poems from the years immediately following the disaster are included here along with musical tributes, some of which can be linked to hear historic renditions on ebooks and computers. Some of the poems are famous, whil...The Supercubs and the Battle of Lowcreek (An exciting adventure for ages 5-9) (The Incredibly Empowering Adventures of the Supercubs), by Elli SacksLeotopia is much like Earth, and the Longmane cousins- Halley, Crash, Ronnie, Jem and Keira - are very much like human first and third graders. But there is one *huge* difference. They're lion cubs. And they have no idea that Earth even exists. All that changes one day, when Halley gets a mysterious package from their science teacher, Doc Sabertooth. Will the Empower-belts from Doc really give them the powers they need to help children on Earth? Will they really be able to travel across time and space to a distant world? Join the Supercubs on their incredibly empowering adventures. 
Next door, in t...The Teacher, by Meg GrayMarcus Lewis, hardened by the events that left him as a single father, buries himself in his work at his family's law firm and strikes down anyone who judges him or his son-even the young and tenacious teacher that has fallen into his life. Emma Hewitt meets her greatest challenge as a kindergarten teacher in Brayden and his father, Marcus. Can she look past their bristled exteriors and find something worth saving or are they a lost cause?...Fangirl, by Rozlyn SparksWhen blood is food, a jealous master controls your every move, and death comes to anyone you get close to; love is not a luxury you can afford. Kendra Michaels has tried to follow the rules of her newfound immortal life, but can't give up on her favorite band, Normal Paradox. She's followed their success since they were just a small-town band playing coffee shops and local bars. She's their number one fan and loves everything about them: their music, their lyrics, and especially their lead singer, Marcus Redmond. He's the perfect package, with a voice that sizzles and hot body to match. Marcus is the object of all of Kendra's wildest fantasies, but deep down she knows she can never be Mrs. Rockstar. For years, sh...First Activation: A Post Apocalyptic Thriller, by D.A. WearmouthHARRY and his brother JACK are on an airline flight, headed for a wild weekend-a ritual they have enjoyed every May since leaving the army. The trip takes a terrifying turn when they land in New York to find that JFK airport is almost deserted and that the few ground crew they can spot have all been brutally slaughtered. Is it a terrorist attack? Or something even more menacing? When a security guard appears and offers to help the passengers, but promptly shoots the first person off the plane and then kills himself, Harry realises that there is something very, very wrong in New York City. *On special offer *...The Cybot Wars, Book 1, The Alien Inside, by Taylor MichaelsThe Cybot Wars started when the Ardinians began abducting humans to save their dying race in another galaxy. But the Cybots didn't declare war. They declared friendship instead. They were so smart. When Vivika Vader, a beautiful redhead, was abducted by Ardinans, John tried to save her. He was captured and an ArDinian mind was implanted into his brain. The Alien implanted in John's brain was Drell and he could take control any time he wanted. How can anyone escape if their captor is always watching?...The Last Breath of Innocence, by Anna CartmanAfter the death of her parents, five year old Keeley is sent to live with her eccentric Nana in Manchester. Cut off from the rest of the world and puzzled by the secrecy over her parent's deaths, Keeley finds solace in the beautiful but troubled boy next door, Kieran. Then, one summers day, when tragedy strikes, Keeley and Kieran's lives are changed forever....The Gilded Mirror: Constantinople (Volume 3), by Jocelyn MurrayAge Range: 12 and up � � � � � � � Genre: Teen/Young Adult - Historical Fiction Constantinople AD 1453... Fifteen-year-old Anna Moore has stepped back in time through the forces of a mysterious mirror to the fifteenth century during the fall of Constantinople. It is a city under siege, surrounded by an army intent on breaching its walls, taking its treasures, and killing or enslaving its people. Caught in the turmoil of the action, Anna tries to help people flee to safety from the impending doom. Inspired by true events that marked the end of the Byzantine Empire, The Gilded Mirror: Constantinople, is a bold and haunting tale of the last days of Byzanti...Guitar Of Love (A Rockstar Romance), by Twyla La CremeJessica is a young, no nonsense, career driven American psychotherapist that knows what she wants. Traveling to London on business, she meets Maximus Drake, the rude, egotistical, amazingly talented bad boy lead singer of the British metal band Blood and Guts. She is not impressed,and doesn't even know his music. After getting off on the wrong foot at the airport and on the plane, they find themselves having to stay in the same hotel room in London, even though they apparently can't stand each other. As events unfold, Jessica digs down and unveils the real Maximus Drake, and what she finds is someone even she can't resist. This 30,000 word novella is the beginning of a much longer piece...Reprobate - A Katla Novel (Amsterdam Assassin Series), by Martyn V. HalmAssassin Katla breaks her own rules when confronted with an unusual witness... Blessed with an almost non-existent conscience, Katla Sieltjes, expert in disguising homicide, views assassination as an intricate and rewarding occupation. Hidden behind her male alter ego Loki, Katla receives anonymous assignments, negotiates the terms with clients through electronic means, all to protect her identity. Her solitary existence satisfies her until she meets a blind musician whose failure to notice a 'closed' sign causes him to wander in on Katla's crime scene. And Katla breaks one of her most important rules - never leave a living witness. Reprobate is the first novel in the Amsterdam Assassin Series. Wit...Panic (Wildfire Chronicles Vol. 1), by K.R. GriffithsPanic spread like a virulent fever. Those who saw the bloodletting knew, even as they struggled to comprehend, that an atrocity was emerging; something ancient and primal and unstoppable... Disgraced police officer Michael Evans thought isolated St. Davids made a good place to hide from the past that haunts him. For Rachel Roberts it had been home, the only place she could go when the city life she dreamed of turned sour. Victor lurked in St. Davids because he knew the horror that approached. Because he helped to create it. Because isolation might just be the only way to survive. *** -- As featured on horrorchannel.co.uk --...Professor Kompressor, by Nils Andersson"We travel into the future at the speed of one second every second...", thought the Professor. "Nice thought," he mused. "Is it true, though?" He couldn't help wondering, and once he started thinking&#8230; Professor Kompressor is an inventor. He is excellent at inventing, but the inventions are not always excellent. When the Professor sets out to improve the world, things do not quite work out as intended. Who would have thought that a time machine would turn out to be such a waste of&#8230; well&#8230; time? What happens when your mechanical maid develops a mind of her own? Why does tinkering with an old Volkswagen Beetle turn out to be so dangerous? Professor Kompressor...Awakening the Giant Within: A Personal Adventure into the Astral Realms, by Greg DoyleGreg Doyle is able to leave his body. Awakening the Giant Within is a true and compelling account of his experience of other realities. One morning while sleeping, a light enters his forehead, waking up his consciousness and taking it down a wormhole to another world. This process ushers in a whole new paradigm of existence for Greg as he experiences firsthand the truths of reincarnation, extraterrestrial intelligence, guidance, the nonexistence of fear, the enduring nature of human happiness, the power of true faith, and the essential urge of our creative imperative. Awakening the Giant Within is a heartfelt, colorful, and inspiring story, tinged with social insight and offering hints and exercises on how to activate your own astral body (...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a "half-breed." At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brother's death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....Changed Forever (The Dreams of Sara Knight 1), by Steven MisoskyCaution! This is not another version of dystopia, or a new twist on forbidden love. There are no vampires here, either. This story is meant to engage you in another way. Now, if you want to learn amazing things about yourself and our world, while you're being entertained, then this is a story for you. Two special souls have incarnated in order to help a struggling planet. They didn't have to come, like most of us. They came out of pure love. This is their story. Follow their adventure as they first learn of their destiny. Go with them into dreamland, and learn right along with them how to unravel it's mysterious messages. This book delves into the mysteries of life. Did you ever wonder why we dream? Do you take your subconscious for ...The LOW GARBAGE Approach to Raising Healthy Weight Kids, by Jordan Reddenport Do you want to raise kids who maintain a healthy weight? Are you worried about the rapid increase in childhood obesity? Would you like to know how to teach your children healthy eating habits without starting a food fight? Now, The LOW GARBAGE Approach to Raising Healthy Weight Kids gives mothers and fathers the vital information they need to set their children on a path to healthy eating for life. No matter the ages of your children, whether your goal is to prevent a problem or nip it in the bud, or whether you're a parent with your own weight challenges or one who is fit and trim, you will learn fundamental guiding principles that you can apply when shopping, cooking, and eating at home or at restaurants. Short and easy...Easy "A" (Ballistic Incantations # 1), by Li ChakaNOTES:***Ballistic Incantations is the new series name for Magic School U.S.A. Sorry for any confusion the name change may have caused!*** Maintaining a 2.0 in Black Magic school is hard, especially when you have a Blood Alcohol Level of .24. "Vegas" is determined to do it though. He only came to Absolution Academy--school for the special sciences--to find the one thing he craves the most...a way to bring his girlfriend Katherine back from the DEAD. ***An Action-Packed, Paranormal, Bro-mantic Comedy -- At your service!*** Richard "Vegas" Beltran is an underachiever. That's bad for an...Novum, by Joseph RheaAs what's left of the human race struggles to survive in an aging undersea colony, one man's discovery will lead him on a journey of redemption while he fights to save what's left of his world. Jacob Stone is a young man haunted by his past. When he reluctantly accepts a job to help pay for a transport submarine he inherited but doesn't want, he ends up rescuing a mysterious girl with no memory of her own past. Her arrival triggers a chain of events that may lead to the end of civilization, or be the key to humanity's future. But, is it a future he is willing to fight for, let alone die for?...Lesson of the Fire, by Eric ZawadzkiCurrently marked down for our Labor Day sale: normal price $2.99, now just $0.99! Sven Takraf has burned a path through rival wizards to seize power over Marrishland, power he means to wield like a torch to bring sweeping reforms to its stifling magocracy. But fire can immolate as well as illuminate, destroy civilization as well as bring it, and Sven is burning out of control. As the fires of the Takraf War spread from the crumbling citadel of the capital to the swamps and marshes of the rest of Marrishland, they disturb yet another enemy that fears Sven's stubborn fire, one whose massed force stands poised to sweep down like the waters of a swollen river from a broken dam - waters that will snuff out every fire in M...Death Storm (Hungry Gods Book 1), by G.S. WrightWhat others are saying about Death Storm:"You're not going to want to go anywhere until you're done with this book." 5 stars"Death Storm has so much detail that you feel like you're in the action." 5 stars"A MUST read for horror lovers, zombie lovers, god lovers and let's not forget the spirits." 5 stars (Amazon UK review) A Dark Fantasy Zombie Apocalypse A great evil descends upon the kingdom of Medanholm. A necromancer in the service of a fallen god leads an army of undead to extinguish all life. In the v...Shelter From The Storm: A Hard-Boiled New Orleans Legal Thriller (Tubby Dubonnet Mystery #4) (The Tubby Dubonnet Series), by Tony DunbarThe FOURTH sly adventure in the Tubby Dubonnet Series, Tony Dunbar's witty yet hard-boiled foodie-noir mysteries. "Nothing&#8230; will have prepared you for Dunbar's uniquely laid-back approach to natural disaster&#8230; Just enough nefarious plotting to punch up the drolly understated tableaux till you can't help laughing, and just enough menace to make you feel you aren't really missing anything by picking Tubby over the special-effects spectaculars at the local flick." -Kirkus Reviews (starred review) "By far the best of a very good collection." -Book Page "Slick prose, upbeat characters, and the particular wonders of the French Quarter will commend this t...Lords of Retribution (Lords of Avalon series), by K. R. RichardsThe intrigue continues in the Lords of Avalon series, Book 3, Lords of Retribution. Trevan Chynoweth, the busy Duke of Penrose, returns to Cornwall to find his impatient "almost" fiancée, Morwenna "Wenna" Penrose, promised to another man. Trevan is not willing to give his long-time love up so easily. He is determined to win her back. Wenna soon realizes she must decide if she will give Trevan the opportunity to prove his love for her or keep her promise to her betrothed. Trevan's cousin, Gabriel Chynoweth, the Earl of St. Mabyn, fights his sudden, physical attraction to Wenna's sister, Senny, a woman whom he has always regarded as a dear friend and sister. His fear of wounding her feelings holds...The Book of Korban, by Stephen WilliamsFinding no future in his present course, Chapel wagers his life on a gamble with God. And when the lot is cast, the man finds himself a shepherd of the supernatural. Then the world will learn what things may come when man holds the keys of reality. UFO sightings increase. Starvation becomes a memory. The lame walk. The dumb speak. The deaf hear. The blind see. And all these things are accompanied by that halo in the Cloud. But the world wastes when there are no sick to tend, no hungry to feed, no houses to build, no improvements to make. What was their Eden becomes their tomb. Then, hope revives when a certain man and woman appear and labor to bring balance to the world. Yet there abides that Cloud which works agains...Casey's Slip, by Richard L. WrenA REFRESHINGLY DIFFERENT MYSTERY NOVEL (26 Amazon reviews average 4.5 stars) A rookie sailor and a grizzled "Hell's Angel" type are thrown together by a dirty cop who's accused them of murder. They have to overcome their dislike and suspicion of each other to work together and prove their innocence. Motorcycle gangs, kidnappings, murder and arson make it difficult. Unexpected twists and turns galore. "Sailing, motorcycle gangs, kidnappings, blackmail, arson. What more could you want for pleasurable reading?" OAKLAND MAGAZINE, OAKLAND, CA. "Twists and turns as they unravel the mystery make it a worthwhile read." PACIFIC BOOK REVIEW....Joshua's Revenge, by Richard WrenYosemite Park bears are being killed and eviscerated for their body parts to be used in Chinese medicines. Joshua, a Yosemite Ranger, is assigned the task of finding the gangs behind the killings after his best friend, another Ranger, is murdered by one of the bear killing gangs. The trail leads from the backwoods of Yosemite to the streets of San Francisco's Chinatown, where he's faced with beatings, murders, kidnappings, and gang warfare. Fortunately, Joshua was born with superior athletic attributes and his well kept secret of being a world champion Oriental Martial Arts expert is put to the test. When his wife is captured and tortured, he must use trickery, misdirection and imagination, as well as his mastery of Chinese, Japan...Emergence (The Hroza Connection), by William Vitka(The Hroza Connection Part One).Not all superheroes wear costumes..EMERGENCE ?is a dark, brutal and gritty Horror Fantasy. It's a coming of age story with giant monsters and super-powered kids. Twelve-year-old Caleb Svoboda is a little Einstein. He's brilliant. And even if his tough-guy older brother Jack doesn't set the best example, they're part of a loving family. They know they're lucky. But that luck runs out when an ancient creature awakens under Brookl...Kpol: A Novelette, by Bart Hopkins JrThis is the story of a starving tribe trying to survive 100,000 years ago, fleeing the chill of an ice age, and how they came to have language. Rumors that this tale was handed down from fathers and mothers to their children, through all those generations, are almost certainly false. Still, I can say this much. It certainly could have happened this way....For the Love of an Angel, from the Immortal Blog, by Frank AnjakosOn Sale Now! Normally $7.99For the Love of an Angel, from the Immortal Blog Hey, Phinn here. I'm an Angel. A 16 year old immortal. You don't know me. You've never seen me. Unless you're a dead teenager and you've been good and live in Southern California (narrows it down, huh?). If that's the case, we've probably met. See, I take the souls of good kids to Heaven, but I'm not allowed to interact with the living...which makes high school, being on the soccer team and writing for the school newspaper a little difficult. As an angel, I play by the rules. My "arch-frenemy" Iszn, the demon who takes the bad kids to Hell, break...Shiloh Stark, by Van HoltSpecial pre-release pricing! Regularly $7.99. SHILOH STARK In one of the bloodiest battles of the War Between the States, he became known as Shiloh Stark by outshooting everyone else in his outfit. After the war he roamed the world in search of a peace he did not find. Ten years after the war ended, a tall man wearing dark clothes and two tied-down guns appeared in No Man's Land, where there was no law and no peace. But Shiloh Stark was no longer looking for peace. He came prepared for war. More Old West gunfighting novels by Van Holt:
Blood in the Hills
Curly Bill and Ringo
Dead Man's Trail
Death in Black...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Snow Settling on a Covered Bridge, by Anne-Marie NeilA young woman moves to New England during the golden days of early fall, and finds herself swept into a strange adventure with a touch of The Legend of Sleepy Hollow....The LOW GARBAGE Approach To Reaching a Healthy Weight, by Jordan Reddenport Do you want to look better, have more energy, and be more likely to enjoy good health? Would you like to reach a healthy weight without the misery of dieting? Now, The LOW GARBAGE Approach to Reaching a Healthy Weight serves up a practical, low-hassle approach for men and women that you can easily integrate into your current lifestyle. It's ideal for those who want to reach a healthy weight but have no interest in diets or who are already fed up with the hassles and hunger pangs of dieting. You won't find recipes in this book. Instead, you will find something much more valuable - the key ingredients to reaching a healthy weight. Upbeat and easy-to-read, this slim guide shows you how to lose weight while enjoying food ...Elements of Rebellion, by Coral MooreAfter spending most of her life an unwilling captive in a brothel, Sindari is sold to Lord Devin, a man with a reputation for unspeakable cruelty. In the arms of this man who must pretend he cares nothing for her, Sindari finds compassion, making the journey through her barren homeland all the more perilous. Along the way she discovers she can channel elemental forces that compliment Devin's ability to manipulate fire. Harnessing this power, she battles the Dominion, an unrelenting foe that has broken the spirit of the Eldari people through twenty years of savagery. Trapped by the brutal empire that has enslaved millions, Sindari and Devin fight against hopeless odds. Warnings: Graphic Violence, Disturbing Themes and...The Pitcher, by William HazelgroveWhat A Mother Won't Do For Her Son....
The Pitcher, is a classic story of baseball, the price of dreams, and the lessons of life. A mythic baseball story about a broken down World Series Pitcher is mourning over the death of his wife and an underprivileged Mexican-American boy who lives across the street and wants to learn to pitch. This is a mainstream contemporary novel about dreams lost and found. In the great tradition of books like, The Natural. This is a novel with the mythic themes, readability, and appeal to be a mainstream bestseller....Tarot Spreads for Love, Career and More: Get Your Questions Answered, by Ian Eshey "Conversational, friendly, and fun, makes this book accessible to all levels of readers." Despite what you may have heard about tarot reading, you don't have to be psychic to do one. There are a few simple things you need to know to start doing readings for yourself and your friends in no time. (Table of Contents below) This book includes spreads that answer a variety of useful questions: - Simple spreads for beginners, including the one- and two- card spreads. - Popular spreads like Horseshoe and Celtic cross. - More specific spreads like "Does he love me?" and "How to get my ex back". Spreads are easy to accomplish and include helpful pictures to give people more of...Summer's Passing, by Randy MixterStrange things are happening in Port Grace, Florida. Doug Monroe and Rebecca Carlyle are young and in love. He met her when he saved her life, but now he may need to save her again. Someone, or something, wants her and there is no place to hide, and no safe haven from the memories of her troubled past. Before the summer ends, the past and present will meet. Will Doug be able to save the woman he loves one last time? Or will an evil from long ago take her from him forever?...As You Wake (In Your Dreams), by Amy MartinBook 2 of the In Your Dreams series.

Zara "Zip" McKee and Kieran Lanier thought they had put the threats from Kieran's past behind them in the first installment of the In Your Dreams series. But when danger comes for them once again, Zip, Kieran, and their families find themselves on separate summer road trips that none of them had anticipated. When all paths converge in North Carolina, the two families are forced to deal with each other and the secrets they've kept out of love and fear.

But Kieran is keeping the biggest secret of all from everyone but Zip. He hasn't had a dream-about the future, about anything-for months. And while Zip and Kieran are grappling with what the new twist in Kieran's sleeping disorder migh...Exactly Where They'd Fall, by Laura Rae AmosJodie and Amelia were almost sisters once, before college degrees, careers, and grown-up love entered their lives. Before Jodie's brother broke up with Amelia.

After so many disappointments, Amelia is finally happy. Or something like it. She's given her love and trust to her best friend, Drew, who is sweet, sensitive, loyal, and everything she's always wanted. She's calculated the perfect path to inner peace and healing by surrounding herself with people who would ?never ?break her heart. ?

Jodie hates that all her friends are pairing up to begin their futures. She hates dating, hates romance in general. She hates that she can't forget one night, a year ago, which Drew doesn't seem to remember the same way. Ever...A Girl and Her Monster (Rune Breaker 1), by Landon PorterThere is a legend in the world that tells of a weapon sought after by only the most wicked of souls. Passed down through the years since before the coming of the gods, it grants its master the power to conquer and rule. The Rune Breaker. After decades of dormancy, it just found a new master in Taylin, an escaped slave, who stumbled upon its resting place and found it bound to her will. But as it happens, the Rune Breaker is really a person: the shapeshifting master and dark mage, Ru Brakar, who has been cursed to serve whoever finds him since prehistory. Taylin refuses to keep a slave, but an accidental order to Ru lands them both flung far into the future, where they must rely on one another and their new allies to br...Shifting Reality - A novel in the ISF-Allion universe, by Patty JansenA few years ago, a military doctor walking the corridors of New Jakarta Station saved Melati's life. She signed up for the International Space Force to pay back her moral debt to him. But her family thinks she has betrayed her people. It was ISF who forcefully removed their grandmothers and grandfathers from the crowded slums of Jakarta to work in interstellar space stations. It is Melati's job to teach six-year old construct soldiers, artificial humans grown in labs and activated with programmed minds. Her latest cohort has one student who claims that he is not a little boy, but a mindbase traveller whose swap partner took off with his body. It soon becomes clear that a lot of people are scouring the station for this fugitive, a...Pet Chatter, by Jeanne MillerFinding that the Pet Chatter chapters were the most popular in my first book, The Pet Psychic Diaries, I decided to amp up the fun. Pet Chatter is a novella length book filled with direct quotes from the pets I've spoken with over the past few years. Read what they say about ageing and the other side. What they think of other animals...including humans. Receive insights from rescued and shelter pets. Laugh at Critter Comedy and Lost in Translation, as we watch them try to navigate a very human world. You will also get the inside scoop on behavior issues, and much more. Enjoy!...Starship Episode 1: Ad Astra, by Kevin O. McLaughlin"Ad Astra" launches STARSHIP, fresh episodic fiction from award-winning author Kevin O. McLaughlin. The first season of five episodes, released weekly, will carry the reader through a single novel-length adventure from Earth to the stars, and from broken spirits to humanity's unlikely heroes.

If life knocked you down, would you risk everything you had left to reach for the stars?...Prison of Power, by Chris NorthernAll the powers of the world are seeking for an heir to the Crimson Throne, an heir to inherit all the powers of the long dead High King. Many have been found; none have lived. The Yhar'sharem seek a restoration; the Unbound Enchanters control kingdoms surrounding the capitol city, where lies the Crimson Throne, and kill any of the royal blood that fall into their hands.

When the High King was slain his bloodline numbered in the hundreds. Ninety years later, there remains only one. One last chance for a restoration, a restoration that many fear and few desire. Unknown to himself, the last heir is caught in a Prison of Power that he quite simply cannot escape.

225,000 Words; Approx 640 Pages...How (Not) to Kiss a Ghost (Cindy Eller #4), by Elizabeth A ReevesCindy's life is just starting to quiet down. She has her Timothy back and her bakeries are doing well. Life couldn't be better until strange things start to happen.

Timothy's mother, who has been dead for sixteen years, comes to visit and Cindy's sisters are disappearing. As Cindy and Timothy start to investigate, they discover her sisters' lifeless bodies. Is it the kiss of death?

Cindy must find the demon behind these kidnappings before she loses her whole family....The Outback, by David Clarkson'Wolf Creek' meets 'The Beach' in this gripping tale of a backpacking adventure gone horribly wrong.

When Matt joins the outback harvest trail he is filled with apprehension. Is it really worth doing three months of back breaking labour in exchange for another year added to his visa? His new friends certainly think so and it is not long before they convince him of the same.

Of course, none of them are counting on their new boss. Rhett is cold, callous and delights in watching others suffer. Convinced that the old man is hiding a criminal past, the backpackers begin to do a little digging. Nothing however, can prepare them for what they find.

As the past starts repeating itself, Matt comes to realise that unless he can d...Summer's Desire, by Kathleen BallSummer Fitzgerald is a person of interest in the robbery and murder of her former boss. Cowboy Holden O'Leary moves his brothers to a Montana ranch for a fresh start. ? Will scandals and old secrets keep Holden and Summer from trusting each other or will Summer finally get her desire?...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Charona the Dragon, by A.R. MillerWhen a cranky dragon burns up her party decorations, Princess Sarah is angry. But when that dragon flies off with Prince Alex, her best friend, Sarah is a Princess on a mission. Will she be able to find the dragon and rescue Prince Alex before he becomes a charbroiled dragon snack?...Nexus (Sontem Trilogy 1), by Nicolas WilsonAs national governments cede society to international and soon-to-be intergalactic corporations, Sontem launches the Nexus and the Argus, two intergenerational starships sent as emissaries to the cosmos, but whose sole mission is to secure mining rights for the parent company. The ships are armed with the best of mankind's minds and technology, and a sense of manifest destiny. Captain Anderson Grant of the Nexus, the second starship in Sontem's budding armada, prepares to boldly fight and screw where no man has before. But Anderson and his crew struggle to maintain their humanity in the face of deception, exploitation, (sexually) aggressive aliens, and a system that ultimately respects its crew more for their genetic capacity tha...Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a "half-breed." At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brother's death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....Throwing Clay Shadows (historical fiction), by Thea AtkinsonThrowing Clays Shadows is a 2012 B.R.A.G. MedallionTM Honoree Because you like your historical novels just a bit dark. It's 1807 on the Scottish Isle of Eigg. Four-year old Maggie believes she has killed her mother by saying bad things and now she won't say a word. She's worried if she says anything else, she'll kill her da too. The trouble is, the consumption that really took her ma, has marked Maggie too. It forces Da to marry Janet so Maggie can have a woman to look after her. It gets harder for her to stay silent, though, because Janet tries to get Maggie to talk. She's not sure she can hold out when this new ma reveals ...The Workplace ZOMBIE SURVIVAL Guide, by A.W. SmithLimited time pre-release pricing! Regularly $7.99. THE WORKPLACE ZOMBIE SURVIVAL GUIDE When zombies attack, will you be at home or at work? Mostly likely, 56% of the time in fact, you'll be at work. You will need this indispensable office guide to prepare you, your office and your coworkers for survival. One of the best researched and easy to follow Zombie Survival guides out there AND this one has a twist: This guide will teach you how to survive using only items found in your office environment. This essential guide is crammed with insightful instructions, little known facts, battle tactics and how-tos for battling the coming Zombie infestation while you're...In the Time of Kings, by N. Gemini SassonWhat if you could remember another life? What if you could re-live it and find love again? Professor Ross Sinclair has everything he could ever want. Reunited with childhood sweetheart Claire Forbes, Ross can finally begin to heal the pain of his childhood and live in the present. A honeymoon in Scotland is the perfect beginning. But when tragedy threatens Claire's life, Ross's dreams come to a crashing halt. He must now face the possibility of a future without her. Then, in one unfortunate moment, he's hurled back to another time and confronted with even bigger problems. Suddenly, it isn't 2013 anymore. It's 1333. The English have laid siege to Berwick, Ross has a wife he barely knows, more enemies ...RED MOUNTAIN (Detective DiPino Thriller 2), by David ThayerRed Mountain The identity of every undercover cop in New York City is in the hands of a murderer. After the chief of NYPD's Intelligence Division is murdered veteran detective Mickey Reidel is assigned to investigate. Walt Bergman's body has been found in a house no one knew he owned. During a harrowing night Mickey races to avert a catastrophe. His bosses believe it was a terrorist act but Mickey suspects Walt's wife, Michelle, a woman with whom he shares a dark secret. RED MOUNTAIN is the second book to feature Armand DiPino and Mickey Reidel but the book is a standalone thriller and can be read as such....Whatta Weird World 1: A Ducky Cure for the Hiccups, by Max CandeeCome Visit Amanda Grace's Adventure Castle[br]Includes a FREE, professionally crafted audio book. Look for the link inside![br] During the day, Amanda Grace has a bedroom like any other little girl, with a bed and a desk and a shelf where she keeps her favorite books. But during the night, when everyone's asleep, her room transforms into a dream Adventure Castle with butterfly pictures on its pink walls... and lots of exciting goings-on all around. The Castle stands in a park, and through that park run magic adventure r...The Bounty Hunters, by Van HoltSpecial pre-release pricing! Limited time only! THE BOUNTY HUNTERS His name was Dan Britton, but he used other names--Ben Travis and Rex Farley among them--because both lawmen and outlaws hunted him for the bounty Sam Grayson had put on his head to get even with Britton for killing his brother. Grayson was himself an outlaw and the leader of other outlaws who had joined the hunt for Britton. All of them had prices on their heads. Britton finally decided to collect some bounties himself. More old West gunfighting novels by Van Holt:[br]The Last of the Fighting Farrells[br]Curly Bill and Ringo[br]The Bushwhackers[br]Hellbound Express[br]Wild Desert Rose[br]Rubec...Casey's Slip, by Richard L. WrenA REFRESHINGLY DIFFERENT MYSTERY NOVEL (26 Amazon reviews average 4.5 stars) A rookie sailor and a grizzled "Hell's Angel" type are thrown together by a dirty cop who's accused them of murder. They have to overcome their dislike and suspicion of each other to work together and prove their innocence. Motorcycle gangs, kidnappings, murder and arson make it difficult. Unexpected twists and turns galore. "Sailing, motorcycle gangs, kidnappings, blackmail, arson. What more could you want for pleasurable reading?" OAKLAND MAGAZINE, OAKLAND, CA. "Twists and turns as they unravel the mystery make it a worthwhile read." PACIFIC BOOK REVIEW....Losing Cassie (Destiny's Desire), by Kathy IvanWelcome to Destiny's Desire Lodge, where The Fates can manipulate the threads of life at their whim and the Fate-Keeper battles to unite the predestined souls of true love. Firefighter Jake Stone lost the love of his life when his high school sweetheart disappeared. The arrival of a mysterious letter promising answers draws Jake to Destiny's Desire. Cassie Daniels has been running for seven long years. At Destiny's Desire she might finally have a chance for a happy future, if she can face the evil from her past. When Fate and Destiny collide . . . can Love survive?...Shy Feet: Short Stories Inspired by Travel, by Frances M Thompson"This collection of stories is like a blanket woven from 100% wanderlust under which you can hide as Frances M. Thompson tucks you in with her words and keeps you warm with her descriptions of characters you'll love and places you can tell she knows by heart." Gesa Neitzel, www.bedouinwriter.com Shy Feet: Short Stories Inspired by Travel is a collection of twelve quirky, charismatic and touching tales of travel. The inquisitive Ruth tells the story of The Lost Children of Gatwick Airport and in Max's Holiday we learn what a seven-year-old boy considers a "proper holiday" to be. In The Flowers Sleep Tonight, we meet Thomas and Carly, two solo travellers whose paths keep crossing... because that's exactly what Thomas wan...The Thackery Journal, by John HoltOn the night of April 14th 1865 President Abraham Lincoln attended a performance at The Ford Theatre, in Washington. A single shot fired by John Wilkes Booth hit the President in the back of the head. He slumped to the floor, and died a few hours later without recovering consciousness. Was Booth a lone assassin? Or was he part of a wider conspiracy? What if Booth had merely been a willing party to a plot to replace Lincoln with General Ulysees S. Grant. Let us suppose that Booth had been set up by a group of men, a group of Lincoln's own Army Generals; Generals who wanted Ulysees S. Grant for their President, and not Lincoln. And let us also suppose that the funding for the assassination came from gold stolen by the Confederate Army....Realize, Ignite.....Explode!, by Arun ObulisamyRealize, Ignite&#8230;..Explode! - infuses practical advice on personal development with a spiritual bent and uses enthusiastic tone that can help inspire readers to become their very best selves. The book explains the nuances of life; Life is not complicated by itself, just that we have made our lives complicated due to the false beliefs within us and around us. It details about the practical and 'easy to apply' ways to efficiently handle one's life without feeling the stress and thereby achieve Success in all endeavors. Arun Obulisamy offers these practical advice and techniques, in a engaging & conversational style,to; - Change the way you look at Life and Deal with Life more Efficiently and Effortlessly. -...Please Don't Let Me Die, by Patrick McCarthyPatrick McCarthy led a simple, unassuming life. He and his family were thrust into a world where very few have traveled. After a night spent with friends, his sixteen year old daughter was found dead in the morning. What happened? Who is responsible? Patrick seeks answers and justice for those responsible. Follow the pursuit of justice from a grief stricken father, written as events were unfolding. Current books only deal with grief. This book includes a father's grief, the legal system with its complications and a lengthy trial with an unexpected outcome....And Then the Magic Began, by Tracy JohnsonFoodie writer Suzanne follows the Inca Trail into the Argentine Andes searching for unusual recipes. In a tiny adobe pueblo, she meets a younger man and finds herself desperately attracted. When she receives a threatening anonymous note she wonders whether Diego is somehow involved and when further strange and frightening events occur, she visits a Shaman for answers. Drawn into a fascination for ancient magic herbal arts, they travel north into Brazil and live a dream on the beach. But Suzanne, still fearful of old losses is again pulled into magic and attends a mystical Candomblé ceremony that unleashes a series of mishaps and a tragic outcome. "And Then the Magic Began" is a Love Story Travelogue for modern independent ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Euthanasia, by Mack MullunceyShe lies on the cold, metal table--clad in a loose, white paper dress--waiting, waiting, waiting, as her lover claims his next victim. When Alex left the clinic that day, she thought she could move on from the rape that left her pregnant and the agonizing decision to have an abortion. That is, until the child she thought she left behind contacts her. Terrorized by mysterious phone calls and guilt, Alex feels her sanity slipping away as she becomes convinced that she must find the man who brutalized her to make a family for her dead daughter. Anti-abortion crusader Tobin Bartell wouldn't have it any other way. As The Leader of The Movement, when he's not organizing protests or giving speeches, he's orchest...To Tempt An Angel (Book 1 Douglas series), by Patricia GrassoAngelica Douglas has no idea that she's the Countess of Melrose. What she does know is that she needs to support her family as a card shark, while finding a way to seek revenge on the men who ruined her father and sent her family spiralling down into poverty. Robert Campbell, Marquess of Argyll, heir to the Duke of Inverary, has no idea who Angelica truly is. He just wants to watch over her and make her his mistress. Angelica thinks Robert is simply a dashing rogue who is far too dangerous for her peace of mind. Robert thinks Angelica is an angel except when she's being a pain in the behind. When Robert finds out that his own father may have been one ...As You Wake (In Your Dreams), by Amy MartinBook 2 of the In Your Dreams series. Zara "Zip" McKee and Kieran Lanier thought they had put the threats from Kieran's past behind them in the first installment of the In Your Dreams series. But when danger comes for them once again, Zip, Kieran, and their families find themselves on separate summer road trips that none of them had anticipated. When all paths converge in North Carolina, the two families are forced to deal with each other and the secrets they've kept out of love and fear. But Kieran is keeping the biggest secret of all from everyone but Zip. He hasn't had a dream-about the future, about anything-for months. And while Zip and Kieran are grappling with what the new twist in Kieran's sleeping disor...The Last of the Fighting Farrells, by Van HoltOn Sale Now! Limited time only! Regularly $7.99. The Last of the Fighting Farrells The Haggan brothers were all cocky, mean bastards. They felt they were above the law and that anyone who got in their way or crossed them, would pay. They could not even remember when they had not been feuding with the Farrells, only that their Pa had killed old Matt Farrell over some cattle their Pa had rustled from him. There had been an uneasy truce for many years, but the Haggan boys were resstless and wanted to get things going again. They ambushed Luke's oldest brother, Matt and then killed the other three, Johnny, Mark and young Ben. But they made their biggest mistake wh...Wolf Magic (Avador), by Shirley MartinRabid wolves are overrunning the city of Moytura.. The queen issues a decree to the city's sentries: Kill the wolves. Hunting the beasts in the forest, sentry Briant Girard spies a wolf in the distance and fells the animal with an arrow. Minutes later, he discovers that he has badly injured a young woman. Where is the wolf? he wonders,while he worries about the young woman. Shirley Martin Avador Series Published by Books We Love Book 1 - Night Secrets Book 2 - Night Shadows Book 3 - Enchanted Cottage Book 4 - Allegra's Dream Book 5 - Wolf Magic Two creatures trapped in one body, Annwn is torn and confused. She delights in her wolf essence, when she can roam ...Summer's Desire, by Kathleen BallSummer Fitzgerald is a person of interest in the robbery and murder of her former boss. Cowboy Holden O'Leary moves his brothers to a Montana ranch for a fresh start. ? Will scandals and old secrets keep Holden and Summer from trusting each other or will Summer finally get her desire?...Primordial Labyrinth (Post-human Chronicles), by John A. AyalaA planet-wide offensive triggers the uncontrolled self-replication of a cosmic labyrinth. Scattered and losing space, a small group of post-humans travels the universe interacting with a broad spectrum of civilizations in an effort to regain control of the Pioneering Instrument, their only way out. Here is some of the praise garnered by Primordial Labyrinth: "Ingenious, densely packed with action, imagery, and (yes) "Sci-Phi" this is a totally mature and professional piece of writing, in a genre that I didn't even know existed!" -Ed Augusts, KDP Community "Very elaborate, innovative, and full of the thrill and cultural Psy-Fi essence. Can't wait for the sequel. I love how...THE TAKE, by Mike DennisIn the world of small-time bookie Eddie Ryan, only the cop cars are black and white. Everything else swirls in a kind of gray soup. Overcome by greed, lust, and the survival instinct, Eddie takes part in a high-stakes heist, stepping into a morally treacherous world where no one can be trusted, and where life expectancy is short. Set in the dim half-light of the Houston and New Orleans demimondes, THE TAKE is a fast-paced, nerve-jangling ride. The book includes a preview of SETUP ON FRONT STREET, the first novel in Mike Dennis' Key West Nocturnes Series, a group of novels designed to reveal Key West as a true noir city. The series takes the reader behind the margaritas and the sunshine to the dark shadows and alleys of...The See-Through Leopard, by Sibel Hodge From bestselling and award winning author, Sibel Hodge, comes a inspirational coming of age novel... Most sixteen-year-old girls are obsessed with their looks, but Jazz Hooper's obsessed for a different reason. After a car accident that kills her mum, Jazz is left with severe facial scars and retreats into a dark depression. Fearing what will happen if Jazz doesn't recover, her dad makes a drastic decision to move them from England to a game reserve in Kenya for a new start. And when Jazz finds an orphaned leopard cub, it sets off a chain of events that lead her on a two year journey of discovery, healing, and love. "A percentage of the royalties from the sale of this book will be...Bedlam, by B.A. MortonLove hurts. Obsession kills. Joe loves Kit. Everyone thinks she's dead. Joe knows she's not. If you lost the love of your life, how far would you go to get them back? Detective Joe McNeil would do absolutely anything. When Joe breathes life into a killer's victim, he discovers what anything really means. Nell will use whatever is necessary to ensure she survives, including Joe. Is she really a victim or merely the weapon being wielded by a much more cunning foe? As Joe struggles between his love for missing Kit and his growing obsession with the enigmatic Nell, he plunges headlong into a spiralling nightmare of kidnap, murder and betrayal. His relentless search for the truth jeop...Spirit of the Road: The Life of an American Trucker...and his cat., by Rick L. HuffmanSpirit of the Road: The Life of an American Trucker...and his cat ?embarks on a one-year journey across the United States in an eighteen-wheeler. It runs the gambit from a wide-eyed rookie in Commercial Driving school to the eventual embracing of a new lifestyle at a dusty little truck stop in Crab Orchard, Tennessee. Having made the transition to trucking after spending 20 years in television broadcasting, the author sets a comical tone from the very first chapter in a "fish-out-of-water" story. However, the dangers and challenges of life in a big truck are very real, and the book takes on a more somber tone to describe this aspect of road life. The reader is also introduced to little-known, funny, or unusual historical f...A Wicked Deception, by Margaret TannerIn 1854, the Australia goldfields swirl with the heated danger and betrayal of the Eureka Stockade rebellion. At the center of this maelstrom is Melanie O'Dea, a woman with a price on her head and the authorities on her heels. Melanie accepts aid from a neighbor, The Honorable Michael Guilford, but this places her in even more peril. After he seduces her and callously discards her, Melanie is left to fend for herself. Can she endure such treachery and survive the sweeping winds of uncertainty?...Following Your Heart (Love Conquers All), by Cheryl PersonsIt had been 10 years since Cassie and Seth said their goodbyes. They had both moved on and were leading happy lives, or were they? When Cassie finds herself back in Texas, everything changes. Cassie remembers the love that she once had and surprisingly finds herself longing for it again. Is it too late, or does her heart have other plans? Book #2 Mixing Business With Pleasure Book #3 Love From The Ashes...Fresh and Crispy: Journal of an Italian Walking Tour, by Nancy Millikin TubbsMy first trip abroad was a nine day walking tour of Italy, from Rome to Florence to Venice. I discovered that parts of Italy, Florence in particular, were overrun with statues of naked men, everywhere I looked. Maybe that was my fault. Maybe I shouldn't have been paying so much attention. Both my sister and I seemed to be trying to discover just how many ways there were to embarrass ourselves in a foreign country (while my niece somehow managed to remain relatively unscathed). The food, from pasta to pizza to tiramisu to gelato, was truly incredible - not to mention wine every single night with dinner! Such civilized people, the Italians! This is a short, funny book describing my summer trip to Italy. ...A Divide Beyond Reason, by Roger Emile StouffAs boys they were inseparable, brothers born of different mothers and fathers. Over the course of their lives together they were drawn into a heinous crime and the path of a terrifying Indian loner; climbed into the mountains in search of courage; confronted treachery on their very doorsteps; loved and mourned, and faced death in the wilds. Now they are old men; one among them stands against the theft of his home by corrupt politicians and an avaricious developer. The second stands with the villainous. And the last must choose between the law he took an oath to uphold and a lifetime of friendship. So begins a journey across three lives, forever entwined no matter how divided. How they came to this place in time, a shotgun a...Choking on a Camel, by Michal Ann McArthur"A moving, dynamic debut." --Kirkus Reviews Meet Alex Ferguson: Compulsive skeptic. Devout believer. At odds with the group-think at her fundamentalist university. Preached at and taken advantage of. Agonizing over the recent death of her brother. Hurting for the larger world she lives in. Wrestling with the God she wants to love but maybe hates and definitely doesn't understand. "An intriguing, multifaceted portrayal of Alex's spiritual journey."--Kirkus Reviews New release. Literary novel. Religious fiction....


----------



## KBoards Admin

In the Shape of a Man, by Paul ClaytonRosemary's Baby meets Revolutionary Road&#8230; On the border between the necropolis of Colma, home to over two million dead souls and 1,794 somewhat live ones -- and the gritty industrial working-class town of South City -- At 1015 Crestview, little seven-year-old Reynaldo cowers under the escalating abuse hurled by an adoptive mother who now sees him as a burden. Allen, a workaholic Silicon Valley techie, seeks relief from domestic conflict by slipping away to sample the sweet brews at McCoy's, a mysterious pub and Hell's Angels hangout. Up the street, young adults Rad and Tawny drift between the worlds of skateboarding and community activism, free love and commitment. Sampling Buddhism...The Unraveling of Avery Snow (The Past Lives Series), by Christy SloatAs Avery Snow settles into her life and relationships with those around her, she fights to forget her past lives. All of which she spent with Landon, who still has no recollection of who she really is. It seems better that way. Even though she still feels a draw to his soul, she chooses to ignore it. For now everything is fine. Her boyfriend, Dallas, has opened a new restaurant. Her friends, Ianni and Kerri, are settling into their lives as well. But when news of a new Dark Guide is revealed, Avery is forced to start thinking about the life she truly leads. One that is very abnormal. One she is desperate to forget. This Dark Guide is determined to make Avery pay for the death of someone she held dear. Now Avery's lif...CEO Groupie (Bizz Jockey Carl Pappas Thrillers), by M.H. VesseurMeet the world's #1 "bizz jockey": Carl Pappas. He hosts the radio show "The Boardroom" and is both loved and feared by the global business community. He has a sharp eye for business news and the big mouth of a talk radio host. One night three live guests join him on his show: two CEOs and a woman who calls herself: "the CEO Groupie". When the mysterious woman reveals the existence of a secret call girl organization for CEOs and subsequently disappears a couple of days later, the bizz jockey engages on a search. What happened to the CEO Groupie and what are the other two guests up to?...The King and The Kid, by Konnrad Champions come in all shapes and sizes...sometimes even ?with six fingers. Debut author, Konnrad, thrills readers with his first volume in an action & adventure series. When fourteen-year old Vince sets his sights on saving a kidnapped girl, he's stunned to find out who's behind the heinous crime - the very man he must partner with to save all he holds dear. Even with help from his best friend, a Goth girl that has a huge crush on him, and a little black dog, will it be enough to stave off villainous scientist, Bile Overbeater, and his deadly biological weapon? The King and The Kid is an exciting tale of...Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a "half-breed." At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brother's death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....Hunting the Hero (The Wild Randalls, Book 4), by Heather BoydShe can lose her birthright, but not her heart! Meredith Clark wants no part of her long-ago identity as Rosemary Randall. She's created a more exciting life as the courtesan, Calista, and her newest lover is both intriguing and rugged enough to capture her fancy. But the widowed Earl of Grayling craves more than this woman's dazzling intelligence and fiery passion. He wants her as his mistress, and if she won't agree to that, he'll settle for taking her home as his daughters' governess. Determined never to be tied down to one person or place, Meredith prepares to run again. Yet something deep inside her yearns to stay -- until she discovers Constantine's real identity. Now she's faced with the hardest choice of her ...The Cloudstone Key (The Rithhek Cage Trilogy: Book 1), by Darren T. PatrickIn the remote mining village of Aystin, Karsen Morgate secretly longs to explore the world outside the town walls; but instead dutifully spends his nights protecting the precious Cloudstone tiles--mined by his father, and engraved with mystical symbols and lore by the reclusive Adept Noxyn. When his half-brother, Petr, commits a gruesome crime, Karsen is forced to flee his home, carrying with him a tile depicting a unique artifact--the Ennae--entrusted to his care by the Adept himself. Alone, ailing, and on the run, Karsen must find help, find his way, and decipher the true meaning of the Ennae. For he soon realizes that he is being pursued by the dark brotherhood of the Shroud, and that he has somehow become an unwilling pawn in an ancient...Shoot to Kill, by Van HoltOn Sale for a limited time! Regularly $6.99. Shoot to Kill description Mark Reston had never set out to be a killer. But there were those who just wouldn't have it any other way. And now there were five more men that he had to kill. They should have left him alone or made sure he was dead the first time. He was tired of being used for a target. He hadn't decided what to do about the beautiful young woman who had been given a very difficult choice by the outlaws. If she didn't kill Reston, the man who had saved her life, they would kill her. More action-packed gunfighting westerns by Van Holt: Blood in the Hills Curly Bill and Ringo De...Jewel (A Rory Mack Steele Novel), by Eugene Lloyd MacRaeAlton Fitzhum is a brilliant computer scientist who creates a revolutionary computer program to protect cyberspace. His only problem? His pet program goes rogue and it begins to act independently, searching for Netcrimes, the criminal exploitation of the Internet. Suddenly, people from ordinary high school hackers to government spies are accused of being cyber criminals and begin to die horrible deaths. Drawn in to help the innocent person framed for the deaths, Rory Mack Steele finds himself pitted against a formidable foe that can be everywhere, see everything and can even reach beyond cyberspace itself to kill....I, Target (Part 1), by Bruce RousseauMy name is Marko Santana and I have been killed many times. You see, each time I am killed, my mind jumps into the killer's body and I take over. It's weird but simple: if someone kills me, I get their body. So does that make me the ultimate crime-fighter? Maybe a cool body-snatcher kind of guy? Or nothing but a freakin' brain parasite? Personally, I prefer to think of myself as the ultimate survivor-with a serious personality disorder. I am not your father's punch and run superhero. I am a problem in motion-and for better or worse, I am on the road to being seriously mental. Join me on my quest for purpose and sanity as I journey through life in other people's bodies. For these are ...The Keys to a Long Distance Relationship: A Couple's Guide, by Chris Stinchfield ? ?The book for couples seeking to enhance their long distance relationship (to include additional relationship building resources via email). Surviving a relationship is not easy and surviving a romance over long distance takes work, hard work. Attempt it blind without a plan and you may be looking at rough times or, worse, a break up. Don't give up on and loose something you know is there. You know it's there and maybe it's meant to be, that's why you're in the relationship and that's why we wrote this book. Build Trust Become More Patient Increase Your Friendship Communicate BetterJoin us as we discuss the key...Captive Hearts, by Evelyn Grant12 year old Carrie Ashton is headed for California with her parents. Leaving Independence, Missouri in early April, 1855 they are on an ill fated wagon train. After a brutal massacre the only survivors are Carrie and Whip Harding, a handsome scout for the wagon train. Whip is left for dead by the Comanche and Carrie is taken captive by a Comanche who wants her for his wife....The Rebel Within (Rebels), by Lance ErlickFirst book in Rebel series. After the Second American Civil War, the Federal Union pursues a utopian world without men by rounding up the remaining males, and enforcing harmony. Central to their plan is EggFusion Fertilization and Female Mechanized Warriors based near Knoxville. Sixteen-year-old Annabelle is a tomboy who lost her parents at age three. Despite her rebellious acts against a conformist society, the state pushes her to become a cop intern to catch escaped boys. Then she's forced to choose between joining the elite military unit that took her parents or being torn from...The Minder's Bond (Farthane Stories), by Kary EnglishHer father sent her. An assassin stalks her. One man guards her. Raimurri didn't want to go to Djefre to study the healer's art. She didn't want to spend weeks traveling by caravan. And she certainly didn't want a young knight with shocking red hair looking after her as though she were a child. The journey holds far more dangers than Raimurri could have imagined, and the flame-haired knight may be her only chance for survival. Before the journey's end, she'll have to save his life in order to save her own. Length: 7,200 words, a short story Genre: fantasy, action & adventure, plus a hint of sweet fantasy romance Market: written for adults but YA-friendly (no sex, mild fa...The Adventure of Anna the Great, by Camille LaGuireIn tiny Lifbau, in 1863, a girl of noble birth is simply not allowed to have adventures. At 14, Anna realizes she can't pass for a boy much longer. This may be her last chance to find the adventure she craves. Disguised as Albert, she fights bullies and intervenes in kidnappings, and best of all, she can work as a stable boy! But can she live up to her hero's expectations while living a lie? Especially when the villain's approval is much more fun to get? The Adventure of Anna the Great is a 68,000 word novel of adventure, horses and intrigue....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Snow Settling on a Covered Bridge, by Anne-Marie NeilA young woman moves to New England during the golden days of early fall, and finds herself swept into a strange adventure with a touch of The Legend of Sleepy Hollow....The Wild Roses, by Robert J. ElisbergTHE WILD ROSES is the sweeping tale of three women who find themselves caught up in a swashbuckling adventure of high action, comedy and romance to save the king and country. Within months of each other, King Louis XIII, Cardinal Richelieu, and the powerful Queen Mother Marie de Medici all died, leaving France of 1648 in the hands of a Child King. The result is a power vacuum, from which aristocrats hope to plunge the nation into civil war, which could determine the balance of power in Europe forever. A plot by the leader of the aristocrats has been set in motion, kidnapping the young king, to force the royal family to abdicate. Near-helpless, the Queen Regent and her Chief Minister Cardinal Jules Mazarin try to stave off ...The Long Trail, by Van HoltSpecial prerelease pricing! Regularly $7.99. THE LONG TRAIL The long trail means death in the Old West. But it's a long and dangerous trail that Ben Russell must follow in his search for the men who murdered his father. Then it's that other long trail for the killers when they go down before his blazing gun-the long trail to hell. Van Holt's hellbound gunslingers always send the bad guys where they belong. It just isn't safe for them anywhere in the Old West anymore. Of course, the gunsters and punksters of our own time will feel a lot safer when the government disarms their victims and those who might be able to protect them if they weren't afraid they would get in more trouble th...An Option On Death (Emerson Ward Series), by Michael W. ShererEmerson Ward is in love. The kind of old-fashioned love that makes him want to carve "EW Loves JP" on a tree. He's known Jessica Pearson for a long time. They almost made it work once, but she wasn't ready. Now she's back, ready for love, for Emerson. But just as suddenly she's gone again, accidentally killed by a stray bullet that comes bursting through Emerson's living room window. Or is it murder? The only way Emerson can get on with his life is to find out who killed Jessica, and why. He does have clue: When Jessica reappeared on his doorstep, one of her suitcases contained a quarter of a million dollars-in cash-and a pile of confirmation statements revealing a tangled web of stock transactions. H...Awaiting Her Confinement, by Laura Jane LeighWarning: this book contains adult scenes and is intended for adults only. MONTREAL, 1894. Rachel Mathison is a beautiful young woman who lives with her elderly father in a mansion on the slopes of Mount Royal. One day, she meets a handsome young Englishman, Andrew Cameron. He is a widower with a small son. His wife is believed to have died in childbirth or, as the Victorians would say, while 'being confined.' Mr Cameron is charming and Rachel soon falls in love. Despite warnings from her friends, she marries him and they set off for their honeymoon in England. At first, Rachel is gloriously happy, exploring London with her new husband. Things begin to go wrong, however, as soon as Andrew's sister arrives with his son....The Olympus Device: Book One, by Joe NobodyHe only wanted to build a plaything - a small, simple device born of innate curiosity and a fascination of things mechanical. Scavenging parts and repurposing components, a country gunsmith assembles what is supposed to be a conversation piece - a trinket to show his friends... a toy really... a small rail gun. The invention is so much more. After nearly destroying his West Texas shop, Dusty realizes he has stumbled upon science that could alter the future of mankind. The size and shape of a common rifle, his device is capable of producing unimaginable power. The simple, gentleman rancher is faced with a dilemma of the ages - the survival of the human race. The resulting technology can produce limitless, clean energy, or if...Flight of the Kikayon: A Sci-fi Novelette, by Ryan KirkClones, motherhood, and a luxury spaceliner. What could possibly go wrong? With five million credits in her pocket and a nanny-clone to take her place, Lydia thought walking away from her marriage would be easier than sipping cocktails at a society party. But Lydia's plans didn't include an illegal sport-fishing expedition on an interdicted waterworld, and her husband has a scheme of his own. FLIGHT OF THE KIKAYON is classic sci-fi with a side order of adventure. Length: 8,100 words, a novelette Genre: science fiction, space opera, action & adventure Market: written for adults but YA-friendly (no sex, mild profanity)...Destiny's Kiss (Destiny Walker), by Misti WolanskiIs saving a friend worth starting a war? --- Destiny Walker is an exceptional student despite her youth, sullenness, and the werewolf baby she left on a stranger's doorstep. Across the Atlantic, Kismet Baros was a rare type of Magik who was under the protection of the vampire court. Only Destiny and the judge who emancipated her know why Kismet no longer exists. When powerful Magiks from Kismet's past show up, Destiny must decide what she is-person or property-and if she's willing to sacrifice the few friends she has. If she isn't, she'll be the gunpowder that sparks World War III. --- A fast-paced dark urban fantasy novel, wherein a girl must figure out i...DoggyPedia: All You Need To Know About Dogs, by Amy MorfordDiscover a Dog Trainer's Secrets to Raising a Great Dog Amy Morford's A to Z Guide to Dog Training Amy Morford understands dogs in the same way that Bill Gates understands computers. She's trained them for more than twenty years and can help you train yours. Morford understands that training an owner is as important as training the dog because good dog parents raise good dogs that listen, obey and live well-adjusted happy and healthy lives. Bad dogs go to heaven too, but good dogs have an especially good time living well-mannered lives here on earth! DoggyPedia: All You Need To Know About Dogs. Dog Training For Both Trainers and Owners is an A to Z comprehensive guide covering al...The Romany Princess, by Margaret BrazearWhen Stella McKenzie is summoned to meet her Great Aunt Bess, her grandmother's sister, on the occasion of that lady's one hundredth birthday, she keeps the appointment with a great deal of trepidation. All her life she has been told about this mysterious lady, to whom her grandmother has not spoken since the first world war. She has been told that she is mean and spiteful, that she wrecked the engagement of her sister to the man she loved out of spite and jealousy. Stella could hardly have guessed the secrets the old lady was about to reveal, secrets she had kept for seventy five years, secrets she does not intend should die with her. During one long and unforgettable day, Stella learns the real history of the family, not the...The Mamluks (The Mamluks Saga: Episode 1), by Edward LakeSomething terrible is happening in Los Angeles. Dazed by a blinding light from outside, and numbed by the wreckage of their apartment, Andrew and Emily stagger into a shocking new reality: Earth is being invaded by a powerful alien race called, The Mamluks. Separated by the malicious invaders, Andrew and Emily must fight to survive, and fight for the values that make life worth living....Legend Trippers, by Michael CahillLegend Tripping: to seek out and investigate sites of heightened paranormal phenomena. Fifteen-year-old Zachary Larkin wants to find a monster. His plan? A new school club. Its mission: discover living, breathing proof of the paranormal. Its members: Zachary's three best friends, his young next-door-neighbor, and a teacher who doesn't know Sasquatch from Saskatchewan. Their first case brings them to a small town plagued with sightings of unexplained beasts. Murderous Mercreatures? Check. Bloodthirsty birdmen? Naturally. Organ-harvesting Chupacabras and a fire-spewing dragon? Oh yeah. When the horde launches an all-out assault, the Legend Trippers must make a do-or-die choice: fight back or let the entir...Destiny, by Jennifer GibsonJessie is determined not to let her hearing loss hold her back. She aims her sights even higher as she ventures in a new direction. With a Black Belt on the horizon, and so close to achieving it, she is unaware of the danger closing in on her. Until one day, everything suddenly changes and she finds herself standing on the precipice of life. Will she be strong enough to hold on or will she succumb to the darkness that surrounds her?...BILLABONG GHOST (Dreaming Billabong), by Ryn ShellINTRODUCTORY NOVELLA and sample chapters to the first books in the Dreaming Billabong series. Stories of crime, mystery, betrayal; resilience, love and Australia by Ryn Shell. 'Payback never ends,' Charlotte said. But is she real, or the imagined friend of a lonely and neglected child, Harry? Could she possibly be the legendary ghost from a past massacre at Dreaming Billabong? This is the rural noir beginning of the stand alone series of Dreaming Billabong novels, seamlessly weaves historical facts with fiction, to provide a fascinating and sometimes disturbing window into Australia's past. For readers who love the style of writing in Stephen King's "Apt Pupil." In the Dreaming Billabong ...Let's Conquer Paris (Lunch Break Funnies, Humor Books Series), by Oleg Medvedkov"...and then Switzerland disappeared in a cloud of pink haze." Imagine a history book written by the crew of Monty Python and narrated by Jim Carrey. Take the funniest stories from it and what you get is "Let's Conquer Paris," a humor book that affirms: Those who say life is stranger than fiction, don't read a lot of fiction. Welcome to history according to Oleg Medvedkov. Compared by critics to Twain, Wodehouse, and Vonnegut, Medvedkov is a fast-rising name in the humor and comedy genre. His new book, "Let's Conquer Paris," adds a much-needed dose of hilarity to popular myths, legends, and historical events. Did you know that: Stories of Minotau...KILLING EDGE: An Action-Thriller, by Zak VossAlert! If you're a fan of lean, mean action-thrillers-you've got to read KILLING EDGE! KILLING EDGE: Disgraced U.S. Marine Jon Havok is given a second chance to serve his country-as an agent of the Special Intervention Unit, a secret government law-enforcement organization. Driven by a seething hatred of injustice, and schooled in the black art of assassination, Havok is a lethal weapon in the never-ending war against super-criminals who threaten not only America-but the entire world. KILLING EDGE: The Russian Mob-Russkaya Mafiya-has infiltrated Chicago, launching a massive crime wave-specifically, a repulsive sex-slave operation that's des...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Fanatic, by R. J. DillonBritain it seems, has more enemies than friends... When a radical group of extremists launch a terror campaign on the streets of Britain, a frantic hunt begins to find those responsible. But what seems a simple case of terrorism quickly reveals other, more sinister forces at work. As Nick Torr follows a dangerous trail that stretches from the hostile streets of Cairo to Paris, London, Kenya, Somalia and finally Washington, it becomes clear that this is no straightforward dirty war. Nick's investigation into brutal murders, double deals and illegal black operations, leads him to a startling discovery of a conspiracy that has its dark roots in the heart of Moscow and personal treachery....Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a "half-breed." At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brother's death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....Bianca's Vineyard, by Teresa NeumannBianca Corrotti's vineyard is more than a piece of mouth-watering real estate in Tuscany. It's an inheritance; a storehouse harboring the secrets of her Uncle Egisto, a world-class sculptor, and his troubled wife -- a woman whose destiny converges with Mussolini's when WWII overtakes them all. Based on a true story, Bianca's Vineyard follows a devoted family of strong-willed men and lion-hearted women waging an epic battle against a gathering storm intent on destroying their lives....The Witch of Starmont, A Novella, by Linda AshWith a little romance, a little fantasy, a little gardening, and a cottage in New England, what's not to love? Mara seems happy growing herbs and running her herbal remedy and skin care business. Her deepest desire, however, is to ?run back to the life she had before her failed marriage. But there is a secret pinning her here, a secret seemingly straight from a fairytale. When Jonathan Perry enters Mara's life, she finds a person in whom she can confide. But her ex-husband holds the key to her astounding secret and won't relinquish the control he still has over her. Mara struggles with the call of her old life while beginning to find happiness in Jonathan's steadyi...Rose of Par Kluhnd: A Fairy Tale, by Linda AshRose isn't sure she wants to be made captain of her soccer team, much less a queen... of a strange place... that's about to be overrun by invaders. She finds it hard to believe that she has somehow slipped into a different world - one with real fairies. She's just a regular girl from Boston, not the heir to a long-vacant throne, like some people here are telling her. And her grandmother could never have been a queen. Could she? In this extraordinary world, where Rose finds friends in unexpected places and beauty at every turn, the enemy is also watching her. When they come for her, the choice between becoming a queen and finding her way back home is suddenly the least of her worries....Three Four Knock On My Door (Grasshopper Lawns), by EJ LampreyEdge nodded at Vivian. "Yes, but Donald has a point. She could have snarled because she recognized him, or he could have just changed his aftershave. The reaction of an extremely xenophobic dog isn't going to count in court." "But if he is the man she tangled with, he won't be thinking about that." William pointed out. "He opens the door, the dog takes one hungry look at him and lunges in, and his reaction alone will tell us. If he's surprised that a dog he never met wants to bite him, he's innocent. If he shrieks like a girl and slams the door;" "He's normal," Donald finished wryly. Living within easy distance of Edinburgh as they do, the residents of Grasshopper Lawns inevitably f...Portal Through the Pond (The Empty World Series), by David K. Anderson13-year-olds, Christy Walker and Trevor Hanson, have been best friends since first grade. When Christy's grandmother dies, she leaves Christy a mysterious packet of information revealing the amazing secret that the pond in her yard is in fact a portal to another world, and that the portal's closing had been the cause of her grandfather's mysterious disappearance nine years earlier. Knowing that her grandmother's final wish was for her to keep the secret, Christy struggles with her alienation from Trevor, who is upset that she won't bring him into her confidence. Meanwhile she is trying to learn sign language, as she is virtually forced to babysit all summer for Danny, the nine-year-old boy next door with a severe heari...A Young Mother's Death: A Letter to My Daughter, by LM GautreauxWhat does a mother do when death comes too early? What does a mother do when she knows she may lose her life at the worst possible moment, right as her daughter enters high school? I am one of those mothers, and I chose to write my daughter a letter. I share my favorite memories with her and then move on to the milestones in her life I may miss. I say the things I would've said about boys, high school, making mistakes, marriage, and other important events I may not be there for. We still have hope that I will survive - we see the doctors at the Mayo Clinic on October 15, 2013. As I wrote my letter, I realized it could be a resource for another dying parent or a bereft child. I hope my husband never has t...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Raven's Witch (Twelve Months of Romance - October), by Margaret LakeRaven's Witch - a novella Rowena comes from a long line of witches reaching back some two hundred years. So, she wants to know, why is it that her lotions separate, her potions harden and she can't even cast a simple little love spell? Enter Allan, a raven that Rowena is sure is destined to be her familiar. But when the raven turns into an all too human man, Rowena knows she has failed once again. Man or familiar, Allan soon realizes it is up to him to rescue Rowena from the two hundred year old legend that keeps her spellbound....The Spinster and The Earl (Book 1 Gentlemen of Honor), by Beverly AdamShe was known as The Spinster of Brightwood Manor, and that suited Lady Beatrice O'Brien just fine. She was happy being a spinster; happy running her father's estates while amassing a fortune of her own; happy tending to the needs of her community; and most of all, she was happy not having a man around to tell her what to do. But when Beatrice accidentally shoots her new neighbor, the Earl of Drennan, her life turns upside-down. Suddenly, this very arrogant gentleman, who also happens to be charming and attractive, makes himself at home at Brightwood Manor, and proceeds to court her! Beatrice knows one thing for certain. Marriage will complicate her life. But falling in love? That's an entirely differe...Hunted and the Damned, by R. J. DillonA British spy's disappearance in Berlin at the height of the Cold War has never been fully explained. When a retired British Secret Intelligence Service officer is brutally murdered in Berlin, the two events are dismissed as unconnected, simply a coincidence. Following the dead officer's trail from London to Berlin, Nick Torr - the SIS Director of Covert Operations - uncovers an obsessive quest for a missing convoy of Nazi gold seeped in myth and legend. In the shadowland of a city still divided by memories of the Wall, he discovers that the gold is only one piece in a complex puzzle of treachery, deceit and betrayal. In Berlin, he uncovers a number of traitors linking past and present together, secrets that Soviet Milit...Simma (Water Worlds), by H. S. St. OursSimma was sure she'd never see Sami again. Sef or Glyn, either. She'd left Sami standing in the middle of the street in First Right nearly a year ago, and the boys had vanished without a trace long before that, or were chased from the tunnel by the Judge. Living under the water in tunnel Tee Two, with her mom and her mom's boyfriend, Namid, frightened Simma no end. Any moment, she felt, the walls would split and the whole of the mile-wide river would rush in and drown her. Namid said she'd outgrow it but she was nearly sixteen and this feeling of dread only deepened in her. Then Sami came, as if in a dream, and told her to run! Through a catastrophe brought ...Allegra's Dream (Avador Book 4, a Books We Love Fantasy Romance), by Shirley MartinUsed as a pawn for much of her life, Allegra vows that someday she will determine her own fate. But when Rowan Leinster becomes her guardian, she fears she has gone from bad to worse. Soon, danger threatens her. For her safety, Rowan takes her to a far-distant land, a world beyond time and space. There, Allegra and Rowan discover their growing love for each other, yet they realize they can't stay in this paradise. With the help of a friendly dragon, they return to their own world with its turmoil and strife. When a handsome king seeks Allegra's hand in marriage, she must choose between the needs of her country and the desires of her heart. Shirley Martin Avador Series Published by Books We Love...The Ardis Cole Series: Murder and the Monalet Ruby (Book 4), by Vickie BrittonWhen Ardis Cole goes to South Dakota to handle a bequest of pioneer and Sioux artifacts left to the University of Chicago by the wealthy private collector, Anthony LaMoine, she finds unexpected trouble-a stolen ruby, a present-day murder, and a skeleton in the cellar! As a teenager after a battle with his father, Anthony's adopted son had run away from home. Find the son, the housekeeper tells her, and you'll find the thief. But is the son really the guilty party? And is the mysterious writer-historian, Seldon Drake, the man he claims to be-or is he an imposter?...CRYO: Rise of the Immortals (A Science Fiction Adventure), by Geoffrey WakelingJohn Carlody always thought he was destined for greatness but an atomic bomb, out of control censorship and the death of his wife have put pay to his ambitions. When he wins one of the world's most elusive tickets - a place on the CRYO program - his wildest dreams begin to unfurl as if the past was always leading towards this moment. However, lusting for the future and saying goodbye are two different things entirely. As John prepares for a new time and world, he begins to realise that there's something far more to CRYO than their glitzy public exterior. And now he's caught in their tangled web, he may just find that the world he's running from becomes the only place he ...Sometimes We Ran: A Story from the Zombie Apocalypse, by Stephen DrivickOur hero had it all: A great job, a beautiful wife, and even a nice car. As he approached middle age, all the comforts of a fantastic life were within reach. Then the zombies came, destroyed the world, and it all disappeared in a flash. Now he walks in a shattered world filled with hungry undead, dead towns, and desperate survivors. He is low on supplies, running out of time, and with slim hope of long-term survival. His long walk to escape the dead is slowly becoming a death march. Then one day, he meets another survivor. A young, starving former college co-ed walking the other way. This is their story....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Kingmaker, by Eric ZawadzkiIn the desert land of Turuna, every child possesses powerful magic, and only an ancient treaty prevents the clans from recruiting them as soldiers. Now, rumors swirl that an artifact has appeared that grants childlike magic to an adult, and some clans will stop at nothing to seize its power. In the tiny Ahjea clan, Butu has had no time to listen to rumors. His childhood sweetheart has caught the eye of the most powerful man in Turuna. Even worse, his magic has suddenly become unreliable, failing him at the most embarrassing moments. The only good news he's had all day is he's being allowed to join his clan's army despite his youth. When his squad of young recruits is sent on a mission they can't complete without magic,...Like Mind, by James T WoodAs little as possible. That's how often Corey likes to work. But when real life gets in the way, he tries to earn a little rent money... by volunteering as a medical experiment subject. Naturally, the test goes wrong -- and Corey begins to discover abilities he can't explain. When he spots the first tail, he dismisses it. But then more join in, and suddenly Corey is being chased through Portland, Oregon, by threatening characters in suits. He's not even surprised when he discovers that Anka, the "nurse" who ran the medical experiment, works for the NSA. And boy, he'd like to ask her out. As exciting as it is to explore his newfound powers and dodge the evil empire that ruthlessly pur...The Paris Lawyer, by Sylvie Granotier"A beautifully written and elegantly structured novel of a woman's attempt to solve the central mystery of her life, along with several other mysteries along the way. It captures the reader from the first page, and never lets go." - Thomas H. Cook, winner of the Martin Beck Award, Barry Award for Best Novel, Edgar Award for Best Novel Winner of the Grand Prix Sang d'Encre crime fiction award in 2011, for the first time in English. As a child, Catherine Monsigny was the only witness to a heinous crime. Now, she is an ambitious rookie attorney in sophisticated modern-day Paris. On the side, she does pro bono work and hits the jackpot: a major felony case that could boost her career. A black woman is accused ...Sonny Preyer - A Fairy Tale of a Different Kind Vol. 1, by Bridgette HaydenSonny Preyer doesn't want to remember who he is, or the promise he made before his birth. He will die before he admits to being the source that ended all wars, all starvation, and all strife. In the guise of a troubled teenage boy, convincing to himself and the world around him, he has run from this truth for eighteen years. But his body is a constant reminder, his aversion to intimacy a persistent defense, and everyone in his life a conspirator to the lie that keeps him safe. But all of that fails when he is found by the only two forces that can make him keep his promise. One human, the other not. Both will fight to possess what he is. One will win. Sonny is an Illumenae; a person whose DNA is encoded with the ability to renew a...Six-Gun Serenade, by Van HoltPre-release pricing! Regularly $7.99.

SIX-GUN SERENADE

Jed Baker and Bill Hicken rode with Quantrill in the early days of the Civil War. After the massacre at Lawrence, Kansas, Bill Hicken switched sides and became a Union spy. During that time he probably met a beautiful young southern girl who later changed her name. By the early 1870s, Bill Hicken was a legendary gunfighter. Jed Baker didn't expect to run into him in the Apache-haunted desert wasteland of the Southwest, near the scene of too many murders and attempted murders. If Hicken wasn't the killer, who was?

More action-packed gunfighting westerns by Van Holt:
Blood in the Hills
Curly Bil...The Trouble With Pixies (An Edinburgh Elementals Short), by Gayle RamageA short, urban fantasy tale set in Edinburgh, Scotland. An introduction to the Edinburgh Elemental series. Michael has just moved to Edinburgh, Scotland, to make a fresh start with his three children. While they're out exploring the city, he's relaxing with a glass of wine. That is until a knock on the front door leads to a bizarre revelation from a strange, red-haired woman, and an encounter in the attic with some unexpected guests. About The Series...Giants, pixies, mermaids - all creatures confined within fairytales. But what if these being were as real as you...Waterborn (The Emerald Series), by Kimberly JamesCharms fade... "You don't have to choose. You can be both. The girl with the charm, the girl without. They both suit you." Caris Harper lives a charmed life. Literally. When her dad offers to take her to the Emerald coast of Florida for summer vacation, Caris jumps at the chance. The chance to get answers to questions she's always been too afraid to ask. The chance to be normal. Isn't that what her dreams have been telling her, that here in the place of her birth she can be normal? But from the first moment the wind caresses her face and the sun touches her skin, the charm begins to fade, revealing a girl Caris never knew existed, one that is anything but normal. The long-buried Song that awakens is only the beg...Partholon, by D. KraussThe Twin Towers are still smoldering when those odd little anthrax letters kill a few people in Florida and DC and New York. Some nutcase, everyone thinks, but they're not - they're a setup, a precursor to a massive biological attack that leaves the Northeast a quarantined wasteland. Campus policeman John Rashkil, trapped inside the Zone, chooses to keep doing his job, adding judge and executioner to his resume. He builds a jury-rigged life from what he can salvage and tries to help his teenage son out of the bear-trap that is the new Byzantine America. But a growing sense of futility shatters his confidence, and he is unprepared when a rabble army seeks to break quarantine and pour into the uninfected lands...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Forgotten (In The Shadows: Book One), by Catherine Gardiner Sycamore Heights, where everyone keeps a deadly secret. Katrina Harvey has just enrolled into the senior class of Sycamore Heights High along with her foster sister, Jessica Sinclair. Unfortunately Katrina is no ordinary enrollee as ten months previously she was brutally attacked and has been left with amnesia. Almost a year after those horrific events took place Katrina is being stalked by someone, or something, who doesn't want her to remember her past and will do anything to keep it that way. Moving to a new town is never easy, as Suzanne Harvey is well aware, but focused on finding her older sister, Katrina, fate has led her to Sycamore Heights. Now, as Suzanne gets closer to revealing sec...Wrestling Against Myself, by Katie LeoneThe most popular athlete in high school. The freshman freak. They shouldn't be friends, but when Antonio LeMano takes Courtney under his wings the whole school is in the uproar. What secret is tearing the school apart and can Antonio keep everything together. Antonio (Tony) LaMano was entering his senior year of high school. After finishing state runner up in wrestling the year prior he spent the summer sculpting his body into an unstoppable force. This was his year to do great things and nothing was going to get in his way. That is until he met a small freshman girl that the other students hated with a passion. Antonio takes it upon himself to be the girl's protector before knowing the...REALITIES, by Marian D. SchwartzJenny Weaver is smart, she's funny, and she's so lonely it hurts. A year after her husband's suicide, she impulsively moves from the Northeast to California. Her young children adjust to the move, but she does not. She has made only one friend, and she isn't sure of how to handle the children's problems. In a moment of deep frustration and loneliness, she begins writing to her dead husband, Richard, telling him about her daily life. She also writes about the past until it becomes threatening. Then she decides not to write to him, but she finds it impossible to stop. The answer to their children's question-- "How-and why-did-Daddy-die?"-- is in the past, and she can't hide from the truth forever....PALMISTRY POINTERS To Possible Glitches in Your ROMANTIC RELATIONSHIPS, by Gennifer Dooley-HartPALMISTRY POINTERS TO POSSIBLE GLITCHES IN YOUR ROMANTIC RELATIONSHIPS (with clear text on diagrams (learning PAINT!). Use the Centuries-Old Art of Palmistry to Learn More About Your New Romantic Interest ... or Even Your Old One. Planning to live with someone or take the deeper commitment of marriage with all its legal entanglements? Then spending a while gaining deeper insights into your partner's warts and all traits would be time well-spent. THEY SAY YOU NEVER KNOW SOMEONE TILL YOU LIVE WITH THEM, but with palmistry YOU CAN!...Wings of Memory (The Underground Trilogy), by Anna KyssWhen Kiernan leaves England, he hopes to unlock the secrets that could save his people from extinction. But the path to answers is fraught with danger. He never imagines what lay hidden in the Costa Rican rainforest. Shortly after arriving, Kiernan encounters the human girl that he spent months yearning for. Kiernan must decide between his love for Meghan and his budding loyalty to his brother, Avery. He tries to place his brother first, until faced with an impossible decision. Kiernan needs to tap into magic to save his people. The only problem: unleashing his magic involves breaking his vow to his brother. What if the only way to help Avery is to choose Meghan? Wings of Memory is a young adult, urban fant...Wanted (Flick Carter), by Tim Arnot23rd Century England. No oil. No electricity. The few remaining people get by as best they can, improvising and living off the land, or scavenging through long-derelict cities for scraps and trinkets. When Sixteen year old Flick Carter saves the life of an injured Scav, she discovers he has secrets. Secrets the authorities want badly. But someone else wants them too, someone who will stop at nothing, not even murder. For Flick, the small town of Faringdon is suddenly no longer safe. Accused of murder, and with no one left she can trust, she must run. Or die. Note: Contains scenes of dea...Come As You Are, by Theresa WeirTheresa Weir is a RITA winning New York Times and USA Today Bestselling author. [br]Molly Young has a secret. To keep it she holds the world at a distance. Behind her lies a trail of dumped boyfriends who came too close to discovering what no one can know. When her estranged father dies of an unexpected heart attack he leaves an even deeper secret, one tied to Molly's. At the funeral repast Molly is unable to tolerate the shoulder-to-shoulder mourners and runs out the door and down the street to the nearest bar. Come dawn, with no memory of the past ten hours, she finds herself in bed with a beautiful stranger. She slips away...A Zombie Romance, by Chris PerdueWhat if the zombies were the supernatural heroes while the humans were the evil villains? What if the hero Adam was a self proclaimed dumbass who had only one purpose in the world... to find his bad ass zombie girlfriend Luna. And what if he found his beloved only to realize that she had supernatural strength, was a hell of a lot smarter than him, and was willing to use the lure of sexual gratification to bite him? Yeah you get the idea... Adam is destined to become the funniest zombie in history. Yet there are enigmas wrapped in mysteries with riddles and other secretive juicy tidbits that lay beneath the facade of the zombie condition. Stereotypical at first, they evolve from their transitional state, and discover it is their duty to save...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Gundown Trail, by Van HoltPre-release pricing for a limited time! Regularly $7.99.

THE GUNDOWN TRAIL
The trail Ben Hite rode should have been called THE GUNDOWN TRAIL, because that's what it turned out to be. Two gundowners named Jeff Mitton and Steve Kibben had followed pretty much the same trail not long before. But where they turned back, Ben Hite rode on into wilder, more dangerous country, with a gang of murderous outlaws on his trail and more everywhere he went. Not to mention a band of renegade Apaches who thought Hite had killed the bloodthirsty chief's young son and kidnapped the beautiful Mexican spitfire the young warrior had taken captive and planned to marry, whether she wanted to be his squaw or not.
Blind Dating: A Light-Hearted Romantic Comedy, by Kerry Taylor
Kimberly, a divorced mother-of-three in her mid-forties, feels that since the divorce her life has become meaningless. Her reality is laundry, dishes and life emergencies. Encouraged by success stories from people at work, she joins a dating chat room. Online, she is sexy confidence, SeattlesAnswerToBradshaw with a penchant for dirty talk. This encourages her to ditch the 'boring' Kimberley and hit the gym, change her closet and hairstyle. Until, that day when her cyber Romeo wants to meet in real life. Imagine her surprise when she realizes that not only does she know him online but she knows him offline too.

A light-hearted, romantic comedy about a single mom finding true love, which w...And Then My Uterus Fell Out: A memoir on life with pelvic organ prolapse, by P.R. NewtonA brutally honest, and at times pee your pants funny, tale about one woman's journey through motherhood with a condition that affects approximately half of all females, pelvic organ prolapse. This moving memoir is one woman's inspirational story about the traumatic birth of her first child and subsequent diagnosis of the chronic condition, pelvic organ prolapse. Wrapped within an engaging account of living with prolapse is an insightful glimpse into what it means to be a mother battling chronic pain, embarrassing side effects, and depression in a society that often idealizes motherhood as a time of bliss and joy, and dismisses this embarrassing, and often debilitating, condition. Inspiration for her healing comes from the most...The Rebel Within (Rebels), by Lance ErlickFirst book in Rebel series. After the Second American Civil War, the Federal Union pursues a utopian world without men by rounding up the remaining males, and enforcing harmony. Central to their plan is EggFusion Fertilization and Female Mechanized Warriors based near Knoxville. Annabelle (16) is a tomboy who lost her parents at age three. Despite her rebellious acts against a conformist society, the state pushes her to become a cop intern to catch escaped boys. Then she's forced to choose between joining the elite military unit that took her parents or being torn from her beloved sister and adoptive mom. She faces a cop intern boss who ...Hit 'N Run, by Yvonne HarriottSydney Brooks sneaked out of Carlos Delmar's bed eight months ago with her boots in hand. She'd made a mistake - a big one. But when her best friend, Macy, is involved in a hit and run, and a mystery package arrives in the mail, her plan to avoid Carlos is thrown off balance. A hunt for the truth about her friend's accident leads her to Chicago and inadvertently back into Carlos' arms. Passion reignites and they both discover that what started between them isn't quite over. But is there time for romance when a threat from the past might end their lives before they can start over?Honeysuckle and Jasmine, by Liz Grace DavisThe past is never far behind.

Senia Loato's life has been needled by disappointment, and the wounds that fester go beyond skin deep. She is certain if she puts miles between her and her tainted past, she will somehow outrun it. When she's offered the chance to leave her island home of Mintang to become an au pair for three boys in Germany, she takes the opportunity to start running.

In Germany, she meets Miina, another African au pair. What builds between them is a life-defining friendship, one they will risk everything for.

And soon, they'll be asked nothing less.

When Miina is betrayed and left stranded, Senia stands by her, risking much more than just her stay in Germany. She also stand...Innocence (Shadow War, book 1), by Catherine NaultTwo secret societies, fighting for control of a technology that could alter the fate of the world. An assassin, bound to protect knowledge left long ago by visitors from another galaxy. And a woman, caught in the crossfire... From the first time he meets Rachel, Adam Black can't help being attracted. But he knows the athletic redhead is off-limits. She's a civilian, and he... isn't. He guards secrets with deadly consequences, and letting Rachel into his life would destroy hers. Keeping her at a distance is the only way to protect her, but despite his best efforts, their attraction grows. From the first time she meets Adam, Rachel Flanagan knows she's in trouble...A Few Dead Men, by Van HoltPre-release pricing! Normally $7.99.
A FEW DEAD MEN
Wearing a badge and a Colt .45, Ben Cobbett had tamed some of the wildest towns in the West. When he stopped in the isolated desert town of Rockville to give himself and his tired horse a little rest, he wasn't looking for another wild town to tame. But an old rancher wanted him to clean out a gang of vicious outlaws and rustlers who had ruined the old man's daughter and run off most of his stock. What were a few dead men to a gunslinging town tamer like Ben Cobbett?
The bad ones weren't afraid of Cobbett. They thought it would be fun to have him around, so they killed his horse to keep him from leaving. They soon learned that it was no fun at all to...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Euthanasia, by Mack MullunceyShe lies on the cold, metal table--clad in a loose, white paper dress--waiting, waiting, waiting, as her lover claims his next victim. When Alex left the clinic that day, she thought she could move on from the rape that left her pregnant and the agonizing decision to have an abortion. That is, until the child she thought she left behind contacts her. Terrorized by mysterious phone calls and guilt, Alex feels her sanity slipping away as she becomes convinced that she must find the man who brutalized her to make a family for her dead daughter. Anti-abortion crusader Tobin Bartell wouldn't have it any other way. As The Leader of The Movement, when he's not organizing protests or giving speeches, he's orchest...The Drake Equation, by Heather WalshShe's a Democrat, he's a Republican. She spends her days fighting global warming at an environmental non-profit, he makes his living doing PR for Bell Motors and their fleet of SUVs. But as soon as they meet, Emily Crossley and Robert Drake realize they have encountered their intellectual match. You're never challenged, he tells her. You've surrounded yourself in a cocoon of people who think exactly the same way you do. She hurls the same accusation back at him, and the fiery debates begin.

Despite both of their attempts to derail it, there is no denying that they are falling in love. But their relationship is threatened by political differences, Robert's excessive work hours, and Emily's fear of losing her identity...Treachery in Bordeaux (The Winemaker Detective Series), by Jean-Pierre Alaux"I love good mysteries. I love good wine. So imagine my joy at finding a great mystery about wine, and winemaking, and the whole culture of that fascinating world. And then I find it's the first of a series. I can see myself enjoying many a bottle of wine while enjoying the adventures of Benjamin Cooker in this terrific new series." - William Martin, New York Times bestselling author of Back Bay and The Lincoln Letter The series is being adapted to television in France. This first book aired in February 2012 as Mission à Pessac. Benjamin Cooker is a renowned winemaker and critic turned gentleman detective who sets out to find who is trying to take down the prestigious grand cru Moniales Haut-Brion. Is it negligence ...The Waves (The Island series), by Jen MinkmanThe first memory I have of my grandfather is of a moment that we share together.
I'm sitting on his knee looking out over the harbor. Grandpa is smoking a pipe. He points at the horizon. "Look, Walt. Our ships are out there. And one day, another even more beautiful ship will appear at the horizon. A mighty ship to take us all away. And Annabelle will be at the front deck with open arms, inviting us all to join her on board."
"Why don't we sail to her ourselves?" I want to know.
"Because she promised she would come," granddad replies. "And in that promise we trust. It's only the Unbelievers who think they can do everything themselves. They have no faith in the Goddess."

Walt lives in Hope ...Who's Your Father?: Returning to the Love of the Biblical God, by Robert BerneckerHow Big Is Your God? "A bright examination of modern Christianity" - Kirkus Reviews Kirkus adds that Bernecker's points are "well-researched and well-articulated," giving the reader "a thought-provoking look at the modern definition of God." Amazon reviewer carpenterdaughter writes, "Bernecker faces some tough questions and doesn't attempt to defend God. He declares and reveals God. He points readers to the truth, and he uses God's own word to do it." This eye-opening new book challenges readers to reevaluate their perceptions of God, and it thoughtfully exposes many misconceptions that are commonly found in the church of our day. Readers are led into a deeper understanding of the real ...Echoes from the Lost Ones (Song of Forgetfulness), by Nicola McDonagh----- I'm not like the other girlygigs in Cityplace; I'm a bringer. I can sing to the only animals left in NotsoGreatBritAlbion and make them land. Adara, catcher of birds -that's what they call me and that's what I can do. Now that the Agros have cut supplies and folk are near starved, I'd best keep shutums about my name though, or everyone will want a piece of me. I'd best creep and peep all stealthy-like to track down my bro-bro, snatched by Agro scum for who knows what. Good job I'm trained in S.A.N.T. ways too, for I'll need all my roughhouse skills to keep the Agro spies, Nearly's and wolfies at bay until I find and bring home my bro and all the other missing Meeks. I just wi...The Cain Conspiracy (The Cain Series), by Mike RyanShot in the head and recovering from brain surgery, Delta Force soldier Thomas Nelson wakes up in a military hospital unable to remember who he is. Faced with going through recovery alone, with no family that he's aware of, he is recruited by a top secret government agency. Project Specter is tasked with eliminating targets they deem to be a threat to the United States. Their goal is to turn Nelson into a super assassin named Matthew Cain. Cain's first mission is supposed to be a piece of cake. Just take out an escaped fugitive in Honduras who's on the run for the rape and murder of a little girl in New York. There's only one problem...somebody beat him to it. Everything is not what it seems as Cain gets mixed up with an internat...Follow The Chupacabra (An Endless Paths novel), by Steve StathamRay Lenstrom is a broken man. His family, the life he knew, and his will to live were all swept away in a series of catastrophic storms. After the swarm of devastating twisters finally receded, no element of his life remained untouched. He is a man adrift-until the night of the dark visitor, the chupacabra of legend. When do you allow yourself to believe the unbelievable? When do mythological creature become part of the real world? Ray has to figure out if the chupacabra that has tracked him down and attempted to enlist him in an impossible undertaking is spinning wild lies or simply revealing frightening truths. Ray has only one place to turn-a mysterious woman cut off from the rest of humanity who ma...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Creepspace: The Witch Game, by E. C. CrawlieFor his twelfth birthday, Joshua Wright gets just the gift he had hoped for: a laptop computer. But his joy fades when he discovers a strange game included on the laptop. Joshua soon finds himself haunted by the game and plagued by visions of witches, vultures, and graveyards. Is his imagination playing tricks on him, or are these horrors real? Read Joshua's story - if you dare - and see whether he and his friends can survive . . . The Witch Game!...Quicksilver (The Forensic Geology Series, Prequel), by Toni DwigginsNEW RELEASE SALE: all three books in the series, just 99 cents each! 
Badwater (Book 1): amzn.to/12V0bO4 
Volcano Watch (Book 2): amzn.to/10wAa4H 
___________________________ 
A young man disappears in the wilderness of the California mother lode. He leaves behind a gold-flecked rock and a vial of liquid mercury. He is a misfit in the modern world, a throwback to the Gold Rush days. A venture capitalist--whose gold country is Silicon Valley--hires forensic geologists Cassie Oldfield and Walter Shaws to track his missing brother. Following one of the 'lost rivers' of California, Cassie and Wa...Queen Mab, by Kate DanleyWhen Faunus, the god of daydreams, breaks the heart of Queen Mab, revenge can be the only answer. Using the most powerful families in Verona, they wage their war against one another, and place their final bets upon the heads of two teenagers, one named Romeo and the other named Juliet. But when Queen Mab falls in love with a gentleman named Mercutio, everything changes and she will do anything, even if it means destroying the world, to save him. Will it be enough to stop the tragedy? Or only spur it forward to its terrible end? Weaving Shakespeare's original text into a new fantasy, fans of The Woodcutter will delight in t...Linear Shift, Part 1, by Paul B KohlerNo one said time travel would be easy. Peter Cooper, a widowed father of two whose life is crumbling around him-until a bizarre encounter with a desperate Army general launches him on a risky mission: to go back to 1942 and change a moment in time. The repercussions will almost certainly alter the conclusion of World War II. But will the ripple effects stop there? And what kind of life will Peter return to? Unknown Consequences: A successful mission may not have the success he had intended. Linear Shift is a serialized novel, with four total parts planned. This is part one....Out of the Shadows (A Werewolf Wars Novel), by Bethany ShawA war is brewing between the werewolf packs. In an attempt to save his sister, Emily, from being used as a breeder, Devon Harris flees his home with his sister, her boyfriend Marcus, and their brother Vincent, seeking refuge at his Uncle Rick's ranch. There he meets the fiery human Lark. In the midst of a war, does he dare let himself fall for her? Lark Davies has been the sole provider for herself and sister since her parents died in an accident three years ago. Rick Harris has been like a second father to her. When his nephew comes to town, sparks immediately begin to fly as Lark finds herself drawn even further into the werewolf world....Always and Forever (Secrets of Shadow Hill), by S. P. CervantesTwin sisters Ava and Hannah were ripped from their peaceful seeming lives into a whirlwind of attacks and war only to learn the real truth about their existence. Nothing was as it seemed anymore and may never be again. They had already lost their father in childhood now they have to cope with their mother's kidnapping as they watch those sworn to protect them risk their lives....Garrison's Creed (Titan #2), by Cristin HarberA SPY RUNNING FOR HER LIFE
Nicola is an injured CIA agent on the run from a failed undercover operation. Her escape plan shatters when she slams into the man who buried her a decade ago. Cash Garrison. Her first and only love. Now, sexier than her best memory and cradling a sniper's rifle, he has questions she can't answer. Why was she alive? And armed?

AND THE MAN SHE COULD NEVER SEE AGAIN
Cash is an elite member of a black ops organization, The Titan Group. He thought Nicola died his senior year of college and swore off love to focus on a decade of military missions. But when she shows up behind enemy lines, bleeding out and wielding a weapon, his heart and mind are unsure how to proceed.

BATTLE B...Network of Lies, by R. J. DillonAll Nick Torr wanted was a safe transit home. He'd been in Singapore less than six days, an unscheduled break during a nomadic journey spent in isolation and contemplation, what covert intelligence professionals refer to as dusting off the traces. Returning from settling old scores in Moscow and overseeing a campaign of gruelling operations, Nick is refused permission to proceed. Isolated, forced to endure an extended stopover, Nick is caught at the brutal core of a hostile attempt at damaging and destabilising CO8 and the Secret Intelligence Service. The disappearance, torture and murder of a British expat rumoured to be a Service asset, leads Nick back into the cut-throat world of covert double-dealing where friendship counts...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Westin's Chase (Titan #3), by Cristin HarberTHE MASTER OF EVERYTHING HAS FOUND HIS MATCH
Jared Westin knows his reputation and likes it. He gets the job done. No emotion. No baggage. That's why his elite ops company, The Titan Group, is better than the best. They complete projects classified as mission impossible.

And then, in walks a woman as tough as she is sexy. His counterpart in every way, should he choose to admit it.

SHE'S NOT WILLING TO LET HER HEART FALL
Ousted undercover ATF agent Lilly Chase only answers to "Sugar." Jared is the only man who can see past her leather-and-lipstick demeanor, and that revelation is terrifying. She was fired for helping Titan on a questionable arrest she should've ignored, then partnered with Jare...The Accidental Honeymoon, by Alice TobyAn infamous, bad-boy billionaire offers a 21-year old young intern $10 million dollars to enter in a "pretend marriage" for one year. What could possibly go wrong?

From the CEO suite to the marriage altar, they thought they could fool the world. But when it came to the Honeymoon, the bad boy billionaire and the young intern suddenly realize that the joke was on them. A pretend marriage suddenly erupts into a full-fledged romance. "The Accidental Honeymoon" is a fun, romantic and unexpected story of what happens when love gets in the way of "the perfect business proposal."

A full-length novel.

THE CHANCE OF A LIFETIME
One minute, Karin Davis was working a dead end job at a high-end retail cloth...Dragons and Dreams: Bedtime Stories, by Becca Price"I am three thousand, four hundred and ten years old," the Dragon told the man. "And for every single night of every single year of those three thousand four hundred and ten years, I've slept on my treasure. It's how dragons sleep. It's how dragons have always slept." And he closed his eyes with a snap.

Then he opened one eye cautiously.

"What's a bed?"

Brave princesses, grumpy dragons, princes competing for a kingdom, and children seeking answers to age-old questions. These six modern fairy tales include stories for pleasant dreams, and stories for stirring thought. They are just the right length for bedtime reading. Each is a gem that will delight the entire family. Suitable for age...Red Rock Redemption, by Talon StringhamMurder comes to a remote wilderness drug treatment camp in the red rock canyon country of Southeastern Utah, while in Chicago a patent infringement case goes bad, leaving a trail of murdered experts. Unknowingly thrown into a fight against money, power, fraud and intrigue, Teig Allen and Straton Campbell grapple with unseen forces hell-bent on their destruction. The battle they start in an effort to clear their names quickly unravels into a struggle to save their very lives, as well as the lives of family and innocent bystanders. In a thrilling race against corporate corruption and terrorism, do Teig and Straton have what it takes to thwart the plot and achieve their own redemption?...Murder Inc. (#1), by Owen BaillieIn 2043, life for a privileged few is rewarding beyond their dreams... Charlie Billings is among them, fighting to keep the population and resources balanced in a world where people are oblivious to the truth. Working for the world's most secret and powerful corporation, Billings finds himself in an impossible circumstance, facing a unique choice. Will he be the first to stand against the company for love, or sacrifice it, and choose a charmed life of unimaginable benefits? Hold onto your seat, Murder Inc. is a sci-fi thriller set in a world similar to our...The Blood Doctrine, by Ross PooreMormon missionary Elder Aaron Lee is a murderer; although he does not see it that way. He and his mission companion walk the Salt Lake City streets spreading the teachings of the LDS Church. His life changed forever the day he killed James Barone, a gay man living in Salt Lake City, UT. "What would lead a Mormon missionary to murder?" That was the one question that kept looping through Detective Klingensmith's mind. He and his partner Detective Robbins are about to find out in a journey that will expose secrets from the past and will take them from Salt Lake City to the red rocks of southern Utah....MAC WALKER'S BENGHAZI: The Complete Collection, by D.W. UlstermanReaders of D.W. Ulsterman's bestselling political thrillers DOMINATUS and TUMULTUS are already familiar with the charismatically hard nosed get it done character of former Navy SEAL Mackenzie Walker. MAC WALKER'S BENGHAZI takes readers on a thrilling ride of action and intrigue and allows them a glimpse into a younger version of this much loved character as he and his guns for hire team take an assignment into the dangerous world that is Benghazi, Libya days before the now infamous Benghazi Massacre. "I'm hooked on Mr. Walker. Once you start there's no stopping!" -Patricia Tadlock "WOW! A fascinating, believable concept of history as we saw it unfold." -Blakey...Sell Your Book: 75 eBook Promotion Sites That Increase Amazon Sales, by Greg StrandbergAre you having trouble selling or even giving your book away? I know how you feel, and that's why I researched 75 different eBook promotion sites that'll get your book the attention it deserves.

You'll get:

30 sites that promote your book for free;
15 sites that promote your book for free and give you paid advertising;
30 sites that offer paid advertising promotions.

That's 75 sites that will get your book in front of hundreds of thousands of people!

I'm not going to lie to you; you can get all this information free online. I mean, all these sites are out there, and I give you the links to them.

But why give yourself the hassle of surfing the internet...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Colony East (The Toucan Trilogy, Book 2), by Scott Cramer$2.99 special price (60 percent off). Book 1 of the trilogy, NIGHT OF THE PURPLE MOON, free for a limited time When the bacteria that killed most of world's adults undergo a deadly mutation, 15-year-old Abby must make the dangerous journey to Colony East, an enclave of scientists and Navy personnel who are caring for a small group of children. Abby fears that time is running short for the victims, but she's soon to learn that time is running out for everyone outside Colony East. (Parental discretion advised for readers 13 and under)...DEATH DUES #11 Rafferty & Llewellyn cozy procedural series, by Geraldine Evans'Evans writes clearly and realistically. The wry humour in the badinage between Rafferty and Llewellyn keeps the story moving.' - BOOKLIST ON DEATH DUES

With his wife-to-be's wedding budget spiralling out of control and his superintendent demanding the swift resolution to the series of muggings of local loan sharks' collectors, DI Joe Rafferty is anticipating a long and trying week. And sure, enough, he isn't disappointed.

When one John 'Jaws' Harrison is found with his skull caved in, in an alleyway backing on to rundown Primrose Avenue while on his way to collect debt repayments from the residents, Rafferty and his intellectual partner, Sergeant Dafyd Llewellyn, imagine the case will be easily sol...The Curse of Malenfer Manor, by Iain McChesneyThose in line to the Malenfer estate are succumbing to terrible ends - is a supernatural legacy at work, or something entirely more human?

Young Irish mercenary Dermot Ward retreats to Paris at the close of World War I where he drinks to forget his experiences, especially the death of his comrade, Arthur Malenfer. But Arthur has not forgotten Dermot. Dead but not departed, Arthur has unfinished business and needs the help of the living.

Upon his arrival at Malenfer Manor, Dermot finds himself embroiled in a mystery of murder, succession, and ambition. Dermot falls in love with the youngest Malenfer, the beautiful fey Simonne, but in his way are Simonne's mismatched fiancé, her own connections to the spirit wor...Screaming To Be Solved, by Lauren HopeMarxie Vaughn becomes a widow at twenty-five years old when her police officer husband, Evan, is tragically killed-reduced to ashes in an explosion in the line of duty in their small Georgia town. Without even a body to bury, Marxie is left to deal with the sorrow of his abrupt and brutal end. Seeking to start anew, she packs up and moves east to Savannah. But when Detective Grant Carter knocks on her door two years after the accident, Marxie's carefully rebuilt world turns upside down once more. The grim detective gives Marxie unimaginable news: Evan's body has been found in a nearby canal. Desperate for answers, Marxie embarks on a fascinating, complex and heart-wrenching journey to find out exactly what happen...Cafe Insomniac, by Mark CapellCafé Insomniac is a spellbinding journey through the real and imagined life of a chronic insomniac. Twenty-five-year-old insomniac Justin Brooks opens an all-night café. But soon after the opening, one of his customers is murdered. The fallout from the murder makes his insomnia worse -- much worse. He completely loses the ability to sleep. Strange things start to happen in Justin's world, things that are hard to explain. His eyes stream when it rains outside..... Another café appears, out of the fog, out of nowhere..... Footsteps follow him everywhere..... The dead person talks to him, though it's not a ghost..... And a magician waits for h...Native Silver (Destiny Bay Romances - The Ranchers), by Helen ConradBestselling Romance Author-Millions in print worldwide

"Helen Conrad is one of the very best authors I know." New York Times and USA Today bestselling author, Marie Ferrarella

NATIVE SILVER--He wants her- she wants her ranch back!

When Shawnee Carrington returns home to help her grandfather win his fight to keep his land, she goes up against David Santiago, a man she's hated and loved with equal passion for years. She's determined to beat him, and win the horse show his sister always dominates as well, with the help of Native Silve...I, Minion (The Minion Chronicles), by Lewis DixVolume 1 of The Minion Chronicles Centuries pass and the Dark Lord's Empire spreads across the land, its unconquerable armies forcing kingdom after kingdom to bend the knee. At the fore of these armies are the minions, skeletal warriors raised from the dead with dark magic to serve on the frontlines of battle. They are the perfect soldiers - made to be unthinking, unfeeling, and expendable. After all, there is no killing what is already dead. So when one of them makes the unlikely choice to spare the Dark Lord's greatest enemy, a powerful young witch named Kora who has awoken feelings in him long forgotten, he sets off a chain of events that threaten to change the course of the Empire forever. T...Suriana and the Sulfur Cave (Gallows Hill Chronicles), by Jorge ÁvilaOne very cold Halloween night, just when Suriana Lugo thought that nothing could possibly ruin her ninth birthday party, she learns that she is very mistaken. A magical package containing a potion is delivered by a very strange messenger, right to the front door of the home of the apprentice witch. The messenger imparts the news of the disappearance of an old wizard who is ruler of the Magic Castle of Palaquin. Finding themselves drawn into the wizard's disappearance, Suriana and her grandparents are forced to leave their home in order to keep the mysterious magic potion safe from the arms of the enemy. A dark secret that has been kept for hundreds of years takes Suriana far from her home town in Massachusetts ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanksgiving Past, Thanksgiving Present (Twelve Months of Romance - November), by Margaret LakeThanksgiving Past, Thanksgiving Present - a novella

It was Thanksgiving that Eleanor met her husband, Thanksgiving when they were married, and Thanksgiving when he died and she ran away. Now it's Thanksgiving again and Eleanor has finally come home to face her grief and the friends she left behind.

But there are new friends awaiting Eleanor, friends that will force her to accept her loss, friends who just might make her want to live again.
...The 7th Woman (Nico Sirsky, Chief of Police), by Frédérique Molay"Frédérique Molay is the French Michael Connelly" - Jean Miot, former head of Agence France Presse (AFP). Winner of France's prestigious Prix du Quai des Orfèvres prize for best crime fiction, named Best Crime Fiction Novel of the Year, and already an international bestseller with over 150,000 copies sold. There's no rest for Paris's top criminal investigation division, La Crim'. Who is preying on women in the French capital? How can he kill again and again without leaving any clues? A serial killer is taking pleasure in a macabre ritual that leaves the police on tenterhooks. Chief of Police Nico Sirsky-a super cop with a modern-day real life, including an ex-wife, a teenage son and a budding love story-races ...Make $1000 Selling on eBay Before Christmas, by Nick VulichDo you need some extra money for Christmas Shopping?

Are you feeling the holiday pinch? Are you unsure where the money for Christmas presents is going to come from, let alone how you are going to pay for the Holiday Feast?

This book can help you make the money you need fast, selling every day items you may already have around the house.

You will learn how to put your "money vision" goggles on and locate items you can sell over the next few weeks. Using this method $500, even $1000 is not out of the question.

Just be warned - its going to take work. Lots of hard work. But the pay off will be a worry free, debt free holiday.

Just sit back, and get read...Shred Diet Made Simple, by Betty JohnsonSwitching to a heart-healthy diet may not sound appealing at first, but there are many ways that you can substitute foods in your diet so you can stay healthy and still enjoy the foods that you eat. By substituting foods high in cholesterol and fat for healthier options, you can have a positive impact on your heart health. Before you pick up that next bacon cheeseburger, consider these quick and easy food substitutions that will be kind on your heart and your waistline. "Shred Diet Made Simple: Concise Guide to Ian K Smith's Six Week Cycle Diet Plan" by Betty Johnson, is a perfect start to living a healthy lifestyle by eating the right foods. The book looks on foods such as ground chicken and turkey. You can subs...A Sort of Justice (A Mark Praed Novel), by P. E. SibleyRevenge is a sort of justice . . .

Half-human Mark Praed has inherited a skill from his alien mother that makes him a valued agent at Commonwealth Intelligence Service: he can read minds.

Praed uses his abilities to run a covert operation on an alien planet. But when his superior turns traitor, Praed is captured, tortured and traded back to CIS.

Vowing to track down the man that betrayed him, he transfers to the counter terrorist task force where he is teamed with operative Alexandra Lansing, a beautiful but by-the-book two year veteran.

On a routine surveillance operation of a suspected arms dealer, Praed finds it difficult working with his new partner. Can he learn to trust Alex? Can he...The Sigils: Volume One, by Macaulay C. HunterThey never should have moved to Murphy . . .

Cadi Shaw doesn't take much from humans - an ampoule of blood, a few snips of hair, maybe a toenail or two. Nothing essential. Nothing life-threatening. Harmless Ceilidh sigils, Cadi collects the ingredients for her brother Torvi's healing spells while he sells remedies for arthritis and minor ailments in his store.

But not all sigils are harmless. One night, three badly wounded Nychos break in and threaten Torvi, forcing Cadi to procure for them to spare his life. But they want a lot more than human blood or hair to work the spells keeping them alive. Far more....From The Ashes (A Blood of Ages Companion Novel), by K.L. KerrFor a simple eternity, all Michael Roman has to do is let it all go: the mystery surrounding his maker's murder, the memory of his mortal life, and the basic idea that killing is wrong.

"From the Ashes" chronicles Michael's early vampire life, fighting on the Tournament circuit and falling for another vampire's familiar.

This is a Blood of Ages Companion Novel. It can be read independently of or in addition to the Blood of Ages series by K.L. Kerr; if reading as part of the series, it is advised to read at any point after "The Genesis (Blood of Ages, #1)"....Sleeper Seven, by Mark HowardJessica Armitage discovers something interesting about herself, quite by accident, while leaving a Chicago El train one spring day. On a quest to enhance her nascent ability, she inadvertently captures the attention of some new friends and foes alike.

Who is who, and what do they all want from her? Most importantly, what does she want, when she inadvertently stumbles upon a decades-old government secret?

For Jessica, nothing less than total exposure will do.

Unfortunately, there are vast forces at work keeping the world clouded in fear, uncertainly, and doubt. Can they thwart her progress, even with the endgame in sight?...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Borrowing Alex, by Cindy Procter-KingShe'll return him eventually. Or maybe not. Nikki St. James wants to get married more than anything. But what's she to do when her fiancé spends his days sucking up to her rich father instead of helping with the simple task of, oh, setting a date? Why...fake a fling with the best man, of course! Nikki is the first to admit that ambushing Alex Hart and whisking him off to secluded Lake Eden is a tad desperate. But maybe pretending she's hot for the handsome history professor will kick-start the attention of her future groom. Besides, a sojourn at a lakeside cabin is exactly what uptight Alex needs. Not that Nikki cares what he needs or how sexy he is.... Alex is not on-board with Nikki's plan. Yeah...Scinegue (The Scinegue Series), by S.R. BoothRegular price $3.99 on sale for $1.99 through Nov. 1.
Out of reach for generations, the goal of cleansing the earth of all who don't meet specific standards is in the final stages of becoming reality. Oblivious to the plan underway, Billy Roth and his wife Sarah are horrified and overwhelmed when they're unexpectedly tossed into the middle of it. The classic 'good versus evil' is in play and The Roths are certain they will side with good, but will they? Temptations in the form of money and prestige combined with fear might be enough to keep at least one of them from following their convictions...Shadow Demon, by Judith PostThe sequel to WOLF'S BANE. A cruel, Egyptian pharaoh unleashes a shadow demon on Bay City. When Reece Rutherford's magic first awakened, Hecate-a skilled witch-volunteered to mentor her. Nen senses Hecate's magic once more and comes for her. She barely escaped the evil warlock centuries ago, and she's been hiding from him ever since. This time, though, with Reece there to help her, along with Reece's soul mate, Damian-a gargoyle-and the werewolf pack of Bay City, Hecate decides to take a stand and fight. But Nen's practiced black magic for centuries. He's spilled so much blood, he ripples with power. Too much power?...Tropical Storm, by Stefanie GrahamTROPICAL STORM: CONTEMPORARY ROMANCE by Stefanie Graham Watch out! A Storm is coming. Millionaire hotelier Cairo Kane has dealt with his fair share of tropical storms on the Caribbean island of Jamaica. Not one to hide from tumultuous weather, he would rather attack it, head on. Six years ago he left his life in New York City and escaped to the beautiful island of Jamaica to apply himself to the business of making money. The former blue-collar boy was driven, fierce, and determined; there wasn't a challenge he didn't take or a tempest he couldn't tame. Before Jessica Storm no woman had the power to shatter his confidence or break his heart. Storm enthralled him, married him and then betrayed him. He loved her once. He ...The Ghosts of Bayou Potomac, by Louis TridicoPresident Beau Bergeron's rookie year in office is turning out to be more than he bargained for. An aggressive Chinese admiral is pushing for a big naval showdown with the U.S. fleet in the South China Sea. And if that's not enough to occupy Beau's time, the sudden appearance of the ghosts of past presidents is about to push him over the edge. While they dole out advice, drink his beer, play practical jokes and ogle the first lady, Beau tries to figure out if his predecessors are helping him or pushing the country closer to war. His crazy college buddies aren't helping, either, as they hatch a plan for a little bayou-style ghost busting - if they can get a voodoo priestess and a lucky rooster past the Secret Service. Can America s...Box Set Sampler (A Date to Die [URL=for:]for:, Barely Alive, Into the End)[/url], by Bonnie R. PaulsonThe first books for three series of three different genres are showcased in this box set.

A Date to Die for: #1 Speed Dating

***Think TV - this is an episode, to be followed closely by the next, etc. This is not a complete story and will not be resolved until Adventure #7***

When dating ends in deaths and threats, Molly might be better off staying single.

During one of Molly's weekly meet-ups with her girls at their regular bar, Molly succumbs to the duress of her two best friends and begins the aggressive dating they sign her up for online where the pairings are questionable&#8230; and dangerous. They've entered her in an evening of speed dating. But at the end of the evening she finds...The Last Stoic, by Morgan Wade"Morgan has written a book that is highly original and beautifully executed. The balance between the Roman world and the modern world is maintained with skill and adroitness, and the narrative is deftly woven through both of these time periods, never faltering or losing momentum. The Last Stoic is a fascinating, parallel look at two societies who are not, as it turns out, as different or distinct as one might think." - Helen Humphreys ** Long-listed for the 2012 ReLit Award for Fiction.** The Last Stoic is a story of appetite and fear, both modern and ancient. Half of the story's narrative occurs in the time and place of the ancient Roman Empire; the other half occurs in the present-day United Sta...Books We Love Special Edition - Shirley Martin (Secrets of the Night), by Shirley MartinBooks We Love is pleased to offer a Shirley Martin Special Edition containing the novels, Night Shadows, Night Secrets and One More Tomorrow. Secrets of the Night is a special edition collectible. Night Shadows Fianna leaves home to escape having to marry a man she doesn't love. She travels to another city, far away, hoping to escape detection. There she meets Gaderian, but she doesn't realize he is a vampire. Forced to support herself, she works as a fortune teller in a tavern, and there she meets Gaderian again. She is caught between three different men who want her, each for his own reason. The demon, Stilo, wants her as his sex slave. Angus, the man she refused to marry, won't give up in his search for her. And in a real...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ultraviolet Catastrophe, by Jamie GreyQuantum Electrodynamics. String Theory. Schrödinger's cat. For sixteen-year-old Lexie Kepler, they're just confusing terms in her science textbooks, until she finds out that her parents have been drugging her to suppress her outrageous IQ. Now Branston Academy, a school run by the world's most powerful scientists, has tracked her down and is dying for her to attend - as a research subject. She takes refuge at Quantum Technologies, a secret scientific community where her father works as a top-notch scientist, and begins her new life as girl genius at Quantum High. But the assignments at her new school make the Manhattan Project look like preschool - and Lexie barely survived freshman algebra. Her first big assignme...Her Favorite Mistake (Windy City Romances), by Barbara LohrSometimes a woman makes a mistake. Sometimes he's hard to forget. When Vanessa Randall appears on "Eye of the Tiger," a popular reality TV show, she isn't prepared to see her Vegas Hunky Hottie from four years earlier. She may need Alex, now an Internet mogul, but he's the last man she wants back in her life.

Oh, Alex recognizes her all right. The long-legged brunette had called herself Vivien Leigh before slipping out before dawn. More than a little ticked off, he becomes Vanessa's mentor to help her ramp up Randall's Whipped Cream Cakes. Revenge can be sweet. When their business arrangement becomes personal, things get complicated. Alex and Vanessa struggle with commitment issues, but her toddler wins Alex's hear...Fine Young Gentlemen, by C.W. SlaterGo inside the heads of three raunchy, impulsive sixteen-year-old boys at the elite Percy College School-where status-hungry moms blackmail students, and self-absorbed administrators will do anything to protect the school's reputation. Craig is the popular golden boy struggling to hide a terrible secret. Jacob is an emerging psychopath plotting to eliminate his rivals. Sex-obsessed Matt is desperate to lose his virginity. Dark satirical fun that dares to show what teenage boys really think.

*CONTENT WARNING* GRAPHIC VIOLENCE INCLUDING MURDER, COARSE LANGUAGE, SEXUAL CONTENT, MATURE THEMES. THIS BOOK IS NOT FOR CHILDREN. RECOMMENDED FOR 16+

Fine Young Gentlemen is the first book in the upcoming Fine Young Gent...Your Passport To Freedom: Integrating Truth for Joyous, Victorious Christian Living, by Todd PatonYou're a Christian. You yearn for an authentic, abundant, victorious walk with the Lord, but is your reality living up to your expectations? If your Christian walk seems more like a limp or you are feeling altogether stuck, if the joy of Christianity seems elusive and God seems distant, if you are experiencing more defeat than victory, than this program was designed for you.

Through a series of spiritual meditations you'll discover the old mindsets that are standing in your way and obliterate them with the purposeful, diligent application of God's powerful Truth. So if you are tired of scratching with the chickens or hanging with the buzzards and want to soar with the eagles of the faith, grab a copy of this devotional ...eMOTION: Forced Pair (A Fifth and Dent Story), by C Ryan BymastereMOTION: Forced Pair

Marion Dent is a high-functioning sociopath.
He was trained by the U.S. military to become the perfect soldier to combat the newest form of illegal emotional-based technology.
In 2016, the U.S. government banned the use of eTech, technology with the capability of tampering with people's emotions. Dent, incapable of feeling emotion, quickly rises in the military as the perfect soldier to enforce the newly created laws. But after failing a mission, Dent is relieved of duty and becomes a contractor for the highest bidder-his mental handicap making him the perfect weapon in a world where illegally controlling emotions means controlling absolute economic power.
eMOTION: Force...Never Marry A Warlock (A Beware Of Warlocks Novelette #1), by Marilyn VixNever Marry A Warlock (A Beware of Warlocks Novelette)

This book is part of the Witchy eBooks promotion featuring paranormal and witch-themed books from more than twenty authors. The promotion is October 30 - November 1, and books range from *Free* to under $5! The $0.99 price is for a limited time only.

Catherine walks in on her husband in bed with her best friend. What is a woman to do? It helps that she is a witch. Unfortunately, so is her husband. Before you can say spell battle, Catherine high tails it up the coast of California to clear her head. Lucky for her, she finds an Aussie hitchhiker. She will have to face her husband in the awaiting spell battle. Can she have a little fun with her new fond boy toy, o...Bourbon & Blood: A Crime Fiction Novel (Bill Conlin Thriller), by Garrard HayesIn the tradition of action-packed noir thrillers, comes a crime fiction story about an otherwise good guy "bent" bad when he's pulled into the underbelly of the New York City crime scene.

Drugs, white slavery, prostitution, murder... Former soldier and decorated war hero Bill Conlin finds himself immersed in it all when he can't find "respectable" work after his tour in Afghanistan. When his cousin, Jimmy, first tries to talk him into joining Irish mafia boss Frank Sullivan's gang, Bill brushes him off.

All Bill really wants is a normal life with a nice girl, and he's pretty sure the waitress he just met, Dana, is the one. But with his savings running low, and desperate to get out of his Hell's Kitchen near-teneme...A Forever Death (Emerson Ward Series), by Michael W. ShererOld friend Brady "Puppy" Barnes pulls Emerson Ward away from a party to ask for help in recovering and finding out who stole a priceless gem collection from his commercial photography studio. Less than an hour later, Puppy is ambushed and shot in front of his own home while Emerson looks on helplessly. Unsure if the shooting is connected to the jewel theft, Emerson starts poking into every corner of Puppy's life to see who might want him dead. Suspecting the theft was an inside job since the stones had been replaced with fakes, he even takes a job at the financially troubled ad agency that commissioned the photo shoot to take a closer look at everyone involved. The deeper he digs, the more skeletons he finds in th...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Greenland Breach, by Bernard BessonA cli-fi spy novel by a prizewinning novelist and former top-level French intelligence officer. A fast-paced combination of environmental catastrophe, geopolitical stakes, freelance spies and Bond-like action. The Arctic ice caps are breaking up. Europe and the East Coast of the United States brace for a tidal wave. Meanwhile, former French intelligence officer John Spencer Larivière, his karate-trained, steamy Eurasian partner, Victoire, and their computer-genius sidekick, Luc, pick up an ordinary freelance assignment that quickly leads them into the glacial silence of the great north, where a merciless war is being waged for control of discoveries that will change the future of humanity. Praise for The Greenla...Wanted (Flick Carter), by Tim Arnot23rd Century England. No oil. No electricity. The few remaining people get by as best they can, improvising and living off the land, or scavenging through long-derelict cities for scraps and trinkets. When Sixteen year old Flick Carter saves the life of an injured Scav, she discovers he has secrets. Secrets the authorities want badly. But someone else wants them too, someone who will stop at nothing, not even murder. For Flick, the small town of Faringdon is suddenly no longer safe. Accused of murder, and with no one left she can trust, she must run. Or die. Note: Contains scenes of dea...The Crumbling Brick (The Land of Neo), by JoHannah ReardonTHE CRUMBLING BRICK is told in the tradition of C. S. Lewis's and George MacDonald's fairy tales.

As Ella keeps a promise to her mother to clean the cellar, she discovers a crumbling brick behind an old trunk. Even though it's raining outside, sunlight pours through the opening. Intrigued, she chips away at the brick to find the source of the light.

To her astonishment, she finds another land beyond her cellar wall, gripped in the freshness of spring. But soon she realizes this lovely place is threatened by evil. Can Ella save this beautiful kingdom from disaster?...Death Came Dressed in White (Emerson Ward Series), by Michael W. ShererWhen your life has reached an all-time low, how can it get any worse? Chicago freelance writer Emerson Ward finds out one steamy August morning when the phone starts ringing too early to be anything but bad news, and bad things happen in threes. Before he can drink his first cup of coffee, he learns that one good friend has gone missing, another has been put in the hospital by a brutal beating, and his phone is tapped. To top it all off, the woman he's been falling for announces that she's leaving.

Knowing he'll be his own worst company after all that, Emerson finds easy distraction in vowing to find out who's trying to ruin his day. Lending a hand to all those who need it at first takes Emerson in several directions at...Night Train to RonKonKoma, by Dov SilvermanA collection of short stories by Dov Silverman, award winning history fiction author - touching on moments in history, things we should not forget, and how the heart never forgets. Tennessee Mountain Music A Man's Reputation Banjo Eddie Elvis Helps Me Courting Amphitrite (Women's Prison ship) Recall the Flagman The Retarded Mother Presidential Sicilian Connection The Laughing Moon Charge of the Black Brigade Where's Daddy going? The Cherokee Saint Francois Dubois Top Shelf American Work Ethic Heeeeelllllppppp!!!!! Iwo Jima Rabbi No Problem Ohau An Amorous Alligator The Fifth Marines The Zoo Cruelty to Animals O...The Life of Death, by Katrina JoynerA rarely done quick sketch commentary by Katrina "Death" Joyner of the Writers of the Apocalypse regarding random events in her life. Normally "The Life of Death" can only be seen as online voting incentives for Katrina's webcomics and in small spurts in the back of her minis, but this volume compiles the first 32 comics produced in incentive secret. They're sloppily drawn, they're funny, and they're (exaggerated) true stories. Maybe you can relate....The Billionaire's Gift: A Spiritual Business Parable, by Edward Iwata The Billionaire's Gift is a universal tale of hope by former USA Today business writer Edward Iwata. A coldhearted billionaire worships his vast wealth and corporate conquests. But when his health wanes, he learns that his riches cannot mend his spirit. His devout secretary seeks to help him, yet finds her loyalty tested by her callous boss. As the billionaire nears death, will the secretary find her belief renewed? And will a man of extraordinary wealth become a man of extraordinary faith?...Halfway There, by Aubrie ElliotAubrie is now a middle-aged lesbian, and she isn't quite sure what that means; everything seems bittersweet these days as Aubrie deals with her new body, her old relationship, and her surprise at suddenly being "halfway there."...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Juicing Recipes For Weight Loss And Health, by Ned Campbell Unleash The Power of Healthy Juicing To BOOST Your Health and Lose Weight Naturally! Introducing - Juicing For Weight Loss and Health by Ned Campbell This Comprehensive Juicing Diet Guide Features Juicing For Health Recipes Including Tasty and Delicious Weight Loss Juicing Diet Recipes You're Going To Love! Health and Vitality Through Healthy Juicing...The Way Nature Intended! When it comes to health, everyone knows that fruits and vegetables contain all the essential and powerful nutrients that not on...Sabien's Quest: The Light, by Shomari T. BlackOn his 15th birthday, Sabien the hunchbacked monk must leave home in search of a holy relic. Along his way he encounters an on-the-run assassin, a disillusioned princess, a werewolf looking for his next trophy, and demons-lots of demons! Lucky for Sabien that he's armed with an ancient martial art, not to mention his giant green dog, Rahld.

Before he knows which way is north, he is swept to the top of the kingdom's (and Hell's) most wanted list. Little does he know he is true heir to the throne, and also en route to stopping the apocalypse just as it's getting started....The Inquisitor's Progress, by Paul R. HardyBrunsol Mindspear is dead.

In life, he was the chief inquisitor of the Bounded Land, steeped in blood after decades of tyranny in the service of god. In death, he finds his god to be false, and that his world was created not to provide a home for humanity - but to study it. Yet the world above is not the true reality, for that, too, was created within another world. As Brunsol climbs a ladder of universes, he seeks the true god of all the worlds above - so that he might exact a vengeance for all the suffering in the worlds below.

"Better a betrayer of men than a god that betrays his own creation. Better a torturer in the name of god than a god that wills a world to torture. Better a tyrant of my own kind than...Once Humans (Daimones Trilogy), by Massimo MarinoMankind is undergoing rebirth, the new arrivals closely watched by the Selected: the transgenic beings created by the Moîrai. The new communities thrive with the aliens' support and peace and security reign on Eridu, as the planet Earth is known by the Moîrai and in the galaxy.But peace and security of the cradle are suddenly shattered by acts of sabotage set to disrupt the fragile balance of the fledgling communities. From the coldest climes to the deepest ocean floors, a cosmic conspiracy full of betrayal and fear is being hatched with the hope of pushing the world perilously close to the brink of self-destruction.The Dragonfly Door, by Margaret MillmoreThe Dragonfly Door
A Science Fiction Time Travel Thriller

Most people would envy Frank Mann for living off a trust fund in beautiful San Francisco. But Frank was directionless and spiraling downward - lonely, drinking heavily, getting into brawls. He was sitting at a bar when above the gleaming bottles he first glimpsed the thing that would change his life forever.

"It was the largest dragonfly I'd ever seen. Its wings were silver and its body a luminescent blue-green, almost metallic. I swear it was looking right at me."

But it wasn't looking at him. It was looking for him. Because it wasn't a dragonfly at all, it was a door into the future. And it was s...Found Innocent (A Madison Knight Novel), by Carolyn ArnoldThere's one code when it comes to the wall of blue&#8230;and Madison Knight may have to cross it.

Any good cop knows you never report a brother for mishandling a case or accuse him of misconduct, but in order to find justice, Madison may not have a choice.

Lacy Rose had one goal for her twentieth birthday-to be found innocent of past sins-but her life is cut short.

When Lacy's remains are found in a garden and the investigation becomes connected to a closed case, Madison must face her past. The lead detective on that case was Madison's ex-fiancé. At the risk of jeopardizing departmental relationships, and churning up the attention of an old flame at the same time, Madison must push hard before the gui...The Antrim Guns, by Van HoltOn Sale for a Limited time! Regularly priced at $7.99.
THE ANTRIM GUNS
There weren't many guns like them in the Old West. The pair that belonged to Hank Antrim had been made in France. After he was killed and his guns disappeared with the killer, the difficult French name of the guns was seldom used and they became better known as the Antrim guns.
Mark Antrim spent years looking for his father's guns and the man who had killed him. When he finally found out who the killer was, he wished he had never set out on the long bullet-riddled search for revenge.

More action-packed gunfighting westerns by Van Holt:
A Few Dead Men
Blood in the Hills
C...Wild Country, by Van HoltLimited time pre-release pricing. Normally $7.99

WILD COUNTRY
Jeff Pickett didn't even have enough money to buy himself a good warm winter coat when the dying gambler rode up to his campfire with an offer he couldn't afford to refuse. The $10,000 in the wounded man's saddlebags was his. And all he had to do to keep it was make sure the killers on the gambler's trail didn't get their hands on it.
So Jeff Pickett rode off alone into wild country-Apache country-with $10,000 in his saddlebags and a dozen greedy outlaws on his trail.

More action-packed gunfighting westerns by Van Holt:
A Few Dead Men
Blood in the Hills
Curly Bil...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Paleo Beginners Cookbook - Paleo Diet Solutions & Recipes, by Ned Campbell Get Ready To Enjoy Amazing Paleo Recipes That Are Not Only Great For Your Body... But Taste Absolutely Fantastic! Introducing- Paleo Beginner's Cookbook: Paleo Diet Solutions & Recipes by Ned Campbell. Finally One Guide and Paleo Diet Recipe Book That Has It All - A Paleo Cookbook For Beginners The Perfect Introduction To Anyone New To Paleo Cooking! As you know, The paleo diet is taking the world by storm because not only does it make people feel great, but they also are becoming more...Scarred, by Kristine RoperA disfigured woman haunted by nightmares and the knowledge that she'll always be alone. A lesbian high school student who deals with abuse by cutting herself with a razor blade. A vicious serial killer that has been leaving a bloody path of faceless victims in his wake.

Taylor Mackenzie's parents died in a car crash when she was a child. Marked by facial scarring from the same accident, she had been raised by her grandmother, a woman who had been so ashamed of her granddaughter's looks that she had her hidden away from the rest of the world for most of her life. After finally running away as a teen, Taylor made her way to San Diego where she now helps run a shelter for runaway girls.

Rachel Dupree is a lonely and ...Dandy Day, by Annie WoodDandy Day is a thirty-five year old free-spirited, commitment-phobic, Venice Boardwalk roller skating waitress. When Dandy is suddenly dumped by her therapist, right when they were on the brink of figuring out why her relationships last only a whopping three months, Dandy decides to take her relationship issues into her own hands. With the reluctant help of her lifelong best friend, Simon, Dandy tracks down her exes one by one and does a relationship autopsy on each of them in order to get to the bottom of her relationship challenged life.

A short novel about love, friendship and grown ups (sort of) growing up (sort of)....Going Global - How to sell your ebook in the German Market, by Birgit KlugerAre you a self published author who would like to conquer new markets? Why not try to sell your english ebook outside the US or UK? This ebook explains how the german market works and where you can advertise your ebook or your special promotion. You will find a list of german bloggers who review english books as well as aggregators that deliver outside of Amazon. Contents include: The german market: What you can expect How to prepare a promotion How to promote your ebook in Germany Selling outside of Amazon This book is the first in the "Going Global" series that explains how to sell ebooks in foreign markets....In the Shadows (The Blaisdell Chronicles), by Katie WelsbyWhen the love of her past-life turns up, things hot up for Lucy Blaisdell. Trouble is, which of the feuding pair offers genuine romance, and which is just out for revenge? There's also the small matter of a witch to contend with - or is it a gentler magic the mysterious Ellen offers with her overtures of friendship?

It's easy to fall for Alex Craven's good looks and witty charm, but it's Nathan Harlow's dark and brooding, almost rude manner, that teenager Lucy can't help but find herself being drawn to. To make things even messier, there's no love lost between Nathan and Alex, and their history seems to go back a long way&#8230;

Right back to a dark past-life in the Napoleonic era, if Lucy's increasin...Celebrate! (Boxed Set), by Barbara McMahonFrom USA Today Bestselling Author Barbara McMahon, and National Bestselling and Award Winning Authors Linda Barrett, Rogenna Brewer, Karen Sandler and Debra Salonen.

CELEBRATE! Five heartwarming stories celebrating the sweet gift of romance on Father's Day, the Fourth of July, Thanksgiving, Hanukkah and Christmas.

Man of the House by Linda Barrett
Bobby's been the man of the house since his father died, but now his mom is spending time with Steve. Steve makes his mom happy, but no one can take Bobby's dad's place. Can Bobby have a change of heart and accept a new man of the house?

One Star Spangled Night by Rogenna Brewer
Navy Chaplain Lieutenant Lindsey Alexander is not as naive as ...The Blessed & The Damned: A Novelette, by A.R. WilliamsOn the dark streets of Kuwar, only the strong survive. The twisted city is home to half a million people and danger lurks behind every corner.

When Lorna Jassan's daughter is kidnapped, she must return to Kuwar to find her. With time running out, and little hope of finding Johra alive, Lorna seeks the help of Weslin, a man she never wanted to see again. Reunited once more, they scour the underbelly of a vile society, while Lorna tries to keep a sixteen-year-old secret hidden from Weslin. But Kuwar has secrets of its own. Will Lorna unravel them before her daughter pays the ultimate price?

Includes extra content: Behind the Scenes, Kuwar, Character Interview, and Cover Evolution....Stand-Up Guy, by Laurie BrownStories of sex, drugs and violence are told by a guy who did it all - except rat on his friends. Nostalgic, blunt, touching and brutal, it's a fast-paced journey into and out of the days and nights of a street level gangster. From jacking the pumps at the local Texaco to disappearing owing the mob money, this is a true story of twenty years on the streets of Brooklyn and Long Island selling drinks, women and drugs along the way. The story is a fast drive that starts with recruitment by Tommy Toupee and speeds straight into the dark nights and early morning hours of hardcore gangster life. Experience what it was like to break a knee-cap, hustle a chick, hide out in Florida and wash prison laundry while trippin' on acid. Twen...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Euthanasia, by Mack MullunceyShe lies on the cold, metal table--clad in a loose, white paper dress--waiting, waiting, waiting, as her lover claims his next victim. When Alex left the clinic that day, she thought she could move on from the rape that left her pregnant and the agonizing decision to have an abortion. That is, until the child she thought she left behind contacts her. Terrorized by mysterious phone calls and guilt, Alex feels her sanity slipping away as she becomes convinced that she must find the man who brutalized her to make a family for her dead daughter. Anti-abortion crusader Tobin Bartell wouldn't have it any other way. As The Leader of The Movement, when he's not organizing protests or giving speeches, he's orchest...The Warring States, by Greg StrandbergWar looms in the land that will one day become China. Seven States battle for power and influence in the waning days of the Zhou Dynasty, and each of them wants to be the best. The State of Wei's power has been growing steadily, and long-sought recognition is finally within reach. A ceremony or honor is called in the capital city of Luoyang, but it quickly becomes apparent that things aren't quite what they seem. This dazzling novel, the first in an epic historical fiction series, will thrill young and old alike. Historical fiction has never been more alive, and the people and places of China have never felt closer. Discover the ancient origins of China like you never have before!...XGeneration 1: You Don't Know Me, by Brad MagnarellaIn the fall of 1984, Cold War tensions between Washington and Moscow are close to breaking.

But in sleepy Gainesville, Florida, fourteen-year-old Janis Graystone is mainly worried about starting high school, earning a spot on the varsity soccer team, and keeping her older sister from running her life. And then there are her nighttime experiences. Experiences where she awakens in her backyard-out of her body-with the disturbing sense that someone is watching her.

For Scott Spruel, the start of high school means the chance to start over. And he's willing to ditch everything-computer hacking, Dungeons & Dragons marathons, even his comic book collection (well, except for his X-Men)-if it means getting closer ...Shadows of the Midnight Sun, by Graham Brown...to enter the light, one must first confront their own darkness... In the dark corners of the world, a battle rages for the souls of the damned. They're known as The Fallen, souls afflicted with a curse that leaves them empty, violent, but immortal. The church calls them demons, vampires or the Nosferatu. For centuries a holy order known as The Righteous Fire has sought to destroy them, all the while hiding a secret that connects them, the church, to the beginning of the Nosferatu scourge. But as the events of an ancient prophecy begin to unfold, time may be running out for both groups, as the path ahead may bring forgiveness or destruction to one and all. While investigating a string of disappearances connected to...The Sanity Paradox, by J. William LatimerWhen famed author Samuel Grayson finally sobered up and came clean to his wife Melanie about his out-of-town benders, he gave up more than blackouts and bouts of depression. He also lost the voice of the fictional undercover cop that made him a household name.

In a desperate bid to save his career, Grayson agrees to an unusual meeting with a mysterious new publishing firm. But restoring his prominence in the crime fiction business isn't his only motive. The potential publisher had whispered three simple words that have haunted Grayson for decades-three words no one should have ever known.

When the meeting ends in tragedy, Grayson and his wife are thrust into a dangerous world of religious extremism and mental i...You Have Chosen to Remember: A Journey from Perception to Knowledge, Peace of Mind and Joy, by James Blanchard CisnerosYou Have Chosen to Remember is an incredibly inspiring book filled with simple, yet very effective, strategies for remembering your higher self, and embodying self-awareness, forgiveness, peace of mind and joy - in your everyday life....Powerhouse: Hard Pressed (Adventures of Powerhouse), by Adam GrahamDave Johnson's dreams have come true. He's taken Seattle by storm as Powerhouse, a metal-clad crime fighter. His awesome array of powers has the underworld on the run, his charitable efforts are a success, and he has a popular comic book. When his publisher is bought out, he's given every fan's dream: he's tasked with creating his own line of comic books. His biggest problem is his tendency to attract campy, wannabe "supervillains" who aren't worthy opponents. Mitch "the Pharaoh" Farrow wants to turn Dave's dream into a nightmare. Mitch's job is to spread cynicism ahead of an interdimensional alien invasion. The aliens' king has promised to cure Mitch's dying daughter when he takes over and Mitch will ...The Earth's True Children, by Richard CubittThe Earth's True Children is a mythical tragedy featuring an element of science fiction/fantasy, set in an ancient time akin to that of the classical Greek era - Founded by a group of separatists who had become disenchanted with the decadence rife in the other six great northern city-states of the world, the city of Anaxagorus and its citizens pride themselves on their crusade for knowledge and moral adherence. Hylax, the son of Heracon - the late but still revered pioneer of the city - has grown tired of government and seeks a simple life. Struggling to deal with his obligation to his father's legacy and his own feelings of disillusionment with mankind, he tries to find a way of satisfying himself and his people. But when his old c...Holes in the World: A Collection of Short Stories, by Richard CubittThis book is an eclectic compilation of nine short stories of different genres. It includes: 'The Grief of Lawrence Gould' - a tale of dubious ghostly events that plague a man suffering with the death of his wife; 'Masks' - where a young protege of the curator of the Capponi Library, Italy, is kidnapped; 'The Blockade Runner' - a science fiction story charting the exposure of high-level corruption; 'Silk' - a horror tale featuring a lurking aberration of nature; 'Hideous Humanity' - a vitriolic and outrageous polemic of Western 21st Century Society, featuring a man who has reached the end of his tether; and more....


----------



## KBoards Admin

DEATH: A Mildly Amusing Play for Atheists and Agnostics, by Richard CubittDeath, the renowned spectre of mortality, is suffering through a crisis. Feeling ensnared and unable to reconcile God's divine plan with his own sense of morality, he meets with the Archangel Michael in a cloud above Sinai to discuss his predicament. Encountering a mad evangelist, a foul-mouthed oracle, a Klingon-speaking demon, and some of the most notorious villains in history, Death tries his utmost to resolve his doubts. But will he be able to achieve his goal without incurring the wrath of God?

Set in the present day, Death: A Mildly Amusing Play for Atheists and Agnostics, is a darkly comedic story that muses on Christian mythology and the power of storytelling. It assumes that John Milton's Paradise Lost is the true ...Song and Signal, by M. E. PattersonCan a teenage hacker change the fate of the universe? Or will a nanite-wielding assassin reach him first? Seventeen year-old genius Zakari Sharp has never stood on the surface of a planet, never seen a sun-streaked sky. He lives on a corporate-owned mining facility at the edge of the solar system, with a mute alien for a guardian and brainwashed, muscle-bound ex-convicts for company. The day his father vanished was so long ago that Zak thought he would never hear from him again. Zak was wrong. Now, chased off-station by a cabal of mythical assassins, Zak and his best friend Liz embark on a harrowing journey across the galaxy, to find his father's hiding place and learn the universe-shaking...Murder at Cold Creek College (Cold Creek #1), by Christa NardiSheridan Hendley is a professor and psychologist, not a sleuth. When her colleague at Cold Creek College, Adam Millberg, is murdered, she is charged with helping the Detective assigned to the case. Immediately, her good friend becomes the prime suspect and Sheridan is motivated to help solve the case and prove Kim isn't guilty. It also becomes apparent that Sheridan is attracted to the handsome Detective. As Sheridan tries to implement the crisis plan on campus and connect all the people in Adam's life, she finds out that many women have a motive for Adam's murder. Slashed tires are the first indication that Sheridan's involvement is obviously making someone nervous....Load the Boat (Darla King Mystery Series), by Rosalee RichlandDarla's life just isn't turning out the way she planned. Darla King left her position as a Florida investigator hoping to avoid any further involvement with law enforcement-but her curiosity keeps getting in her way. Darla is beginning to realize that what she envisioned as the simple life of a square dance caller is not so simple after all. When she agrees to serve as a 
square dance caller on a cruise, she plans on a little work and a lot of fun, sun, and romance. Instead, she and her friends encounter black market porn, a dead crew member, and a mysterious man with a satchel. In addition, another passenger, Mandy, seems to be in the thick of it and getting a lot of Doug's attention. Darla lands in danger, escaping only with on-t...Grace the Maid, by Micki StreetIn Sandton, South Africa, the Melja complex is abuzz with gossip. Grace's long-time employer, Bonnie Beaufort, is finally pregnant, but there is a dilemma. Bonnie's husband, Neville, has left her for his secretary before she can share the wonderful news. Grace's head is full of bees as she embarks on a self-imposed mission to find Bonnie a suitable husband before the baby is born. Grace confabs with the other maids in the complex to secure Clive Winterton, Bonnie's handsome neighbour. But first she must visit the Sangoma for his valid advice and direction. What she doesn't bank on are some shocking truths about Neville and the intentions of his pushy parents when they find out about the pregnancy. ...You're Strong Enough : A Quest To Discover Who You Really Are, by Kassi PontiousA Quest to Discover who You really are[br]Are you lost and confused about the purpose of life and who you are? In You're Strong Enough you will discover who you are, why you are here, where you came from and what happens after this Earthly life. You're Strong Enough takes teenage and young adult readers on a self-discovery quest. You will learn how Satan came about, and when Jesus Christ started His reign as our Redee...Blitz Kid (Rachel Pearse), by Eliza GrahamLondon 1940. Rachel is alone and adrift in a stricken city as the Blitz reaches its most deadly stage and thousands die in nightly air raids. Her father is under arrest as a suspected spy, her mother seriously ill in hospital. As bombers pound the city each night, she struggles to survive in the blackout alongside London's criminals and to unearth the real traitors. A young man offers her friendship and support. Can she trust him, or is he just an opportunistic looter viewing her as another victim of war to exploit? Young adult/12-plus. Published in British English....Son of a Gunfighter, by Van HoltOn Sale for a Limited Time! Regularly $7.99

SON OF A GUNFIGHTER
Dan Whitton's father was the most hunted and desperate killer the west had ever known-not hunted by the law, but by the man who had 
destroyed his chance of living in peace with the girl he loved.
Now Bob Whitton was dead, and the man who had finally succeeded in having him killed was still alive, fat and prosperous and gloating in his triumph, and already planning a similar fate for Bob Whitton's son, Dan.
So Dan Whitton strapped on his guns and headed for the wild Cimarron country where his father had spent so much time, hunted by his enemies. Those who were still alive would soon be hunting Dan Whitton.
...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yesterday to Tomorrow (The Women of Lakeshore Drive), by Sheryl FawcettLiving alone after decades of marriage, friends Carrie, Glenda, and Suzanne decide to celebrate Christmas by taking a three week Pacific cruise. The trip is meant to be about laughter, strawberry daiquiris, and above all, forgetting. But lies, confrontations, and romantic entanglements pose unexpected threats.

When Carrie befriends a widower in desperate need of companionship, he could take her down to the depths of despair. A dyslexic teenager just might unlock new purpose in Glenda's future, if her association with him doesn't destroy her reputation first. And Suzanne is startled by the strong physical attraction she feels for a handsome stranger, but will she lose everything by giving in to her passion'

Throw in...H.E.L.L. Substation: The Last Stand of Gary Sykes (Human Extinction Level Loss), by Philip McClimon FOR A LIMITED TIME! WAS 1.99 NOW 0.99! When the Zombie Apocalypse hits, the power will fail. Within two days the grid will go down. Everyone knows that. Gary Sykes knew it too. From his mundane job at Tres Hombres substation, Gary saw it coming, knew that the horrific events being reported on the news were only going to get worse. The Zombie Apocalypse was here and the days ahead were going to be dark, except Gary Sykes had a plan, a plan that just might keep the lights burning a little longer. When Nicole Bennett and her band of survivors had to fight for their lives, they could do it with the lights on thanks to the efforts and sacrifice o...Before The Flood, by John ShermanAn atheist journalist in San Francisco receives an invitation to tell the story of a young street artist claiming to be the Second Coming of Christ. Despite his misgivings, the reporter accepts the assignment and begins to learn more about this young man's life. As he delves deeper into the story, the journalist slowly begins to believe in the boy's sincerity, but the more he uncovers, the more unsettled he becomes as he starts to ask unanswerable questions - has this boy been sent from above' If so, has he come to save us from our sins or punish us for them'...The Last Goodbye (The Women of Independence), by Mona IngramEveryone Danielle Flynn has ever loved has left her without saying goodbye. When her Uncle Jake allows his friend Sean's production company to shoot on his ranch, she fights her attraction to the movie's director, Grayson Crawford. After all, Grayson is heading back to California once filming is over, and she has no intention of letting him take her heart when he leaves... with or without a goodbye.
To make things worse, her Uncle Jake, a confirmed bachelor, starts acting like a teenager every time he's around Carmen Santangelo, the woman who plays the mother of one of the actors. But when Carmen is offered the role of a lifetime, it's a stark reminder that she and Jake come from two separate worlds.
Torn between he...Awaiting Her Confinement, by Laura Jane LeighWarning: this book contains adult scenes and is intended for adults only. MONTREAL, 1894. Rachel Mathison is a beautiful young woman who lives with her elderly father in a mansion on the slopes of Mount Royal. One day, she meets a handsome young Englishman, Andrew Cameron. He is a widower with a small son. His wife is believed to have died in childbirth or, as the Victorians would say, while 'being confined.' Mr Cameron is charming and Rachel soon falls in love. Despite warnings from her friends, she marries him and they set off for their honeymoon in England. At first, Rachel is gloriously happy, exploring London with her new husband. Things begin to go wrong, however, as soon as Andrew's sister arrives with his son....Lost and Found, by Chris Van HakesDelaney Curtis just broke up with her boyfriend and moved halfway across the country to start her life over, a life that does not include men, especially not her perpetually grouchy neighbor, Oliver. He calls her ugly, hates her clothes, and has a trail of women leaving his apartment.

Oliver Webber can't seem to stop insulting his new next door neighbor, the unnervingly sweet Delaney. He plans to stay far away from her and everyone else and lick his wounds after unrequited love. Except he keeps running into Delaney, and she's so fun, and kind, and pretty. Before long, he's making up excuses to spend time with her.

Soon they're in the middle of a blossoming friendship. But when exes come back to find Delaney and O...Neighbourhood Witch (A Paranormal Romance), by RK MooreA cursed witch is the loneliest kind. Shunned by her small community, Henny Wilson knows this very well. Suffering constant accidents, she keeps away from people for their own safety. But her new neighbour, Nathan, has other ideas. He believes the curse is just in her head. As they grow closer and feelings develop between them, Nathan vows to show Henny that she doesn't have to suffer any longer....The Dragon Brood War (episode 1): It Walks Among Men, by A.R. WilliamsGerhardt is hired to kill a priest, but his instincts tell him there is more to the job than he's being told. He questions the man who hired him and discovers that the priest he's sent to kill isn't human at all--but a demon.

Undeterred, Gerhardt accepts the job. When he arrives at the cathedral, he realizes he knows the target. Somehow, Gerhardt's past and future are connected to this mysterious priest, one in which his bloodline plays an important role in the war between gods, dragons, and men....You Have Chosen to Remember: A Journey from Perception to Knowledge, Peace of Mind and Joy, by James Blanchard CisnerosThe awareness, peace of mind and joy that you are yearning for - is available to you now.

Anything real that has been obtained by religious leaders or spiritual gurus is also obtainable to you. In fact, awareness, peace of mind and joy are not so much obtained as they are realized and remembered.

Love, harmony and awareness are natural qualities of your soul. If you simply extend what you truly are, you will create more beauty than anything that could or has ever been built.

There are many paths you may choose to take in order to realize awareness, peace of mind and joy in your life. The journey will be as complicated as you choose to make it, or as easy as you allow it to be. This book provides si...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Easy Mexican Cooking - Mexican Cooking Recipes Made Simple At Home, by J Mahoney Are You Ready to Create the Most Amazing, Authentic Mexican Cooking You've Ever Tasted? Introducing - Easy Mexican Cooking - Mexican Cooking Recipes Made Simple At Home Have you ever really truly tasted all original and 100% authentic Mexican Food? If you haven't, you're in for a real treat! What you currently call Mexican food may just be the American version of it. Or it could simply be "Tex-Mex" food (which also tastes great!) But if you have ever dreamed of creating authentic Mexican cooking ...Trouble in Jonguria (The Jongurian Trilogy, Book Two), by Greg StrandbergThe Jongurian Mission is over and it's time to pick up the pieces. In the East the rebel Warlord Zhou Lao strengthens his grip on the country of Jonguria. While in the West new plots are hatched that could once again put Adjuria on the path to civil war.

When the king of Adjuria decides that he'll take it upon himself to have an audience with the Jongurian emperor, all deals are off. A perilous mission is embarked upon, and it's clear that there'll be trouble in Jonguria....Delusional, by Scott SpotsonDon't believe everything you see! When rising marketing executive Patricia Fowler falls for Paul Blast, a married co-worker, she tries to put her life into perspective-a task that becomes increasingly difficult when she starts having eerie hallucinations. Patricia's dreams of a happily ever after turn into one nightmare after another as she battles threats that go beyond her imagination. Is her new love behind the torment? After all, his former girlfriend ended up in an asylum. Or could Paul's wife be more than a bored, spoiled, rich girl? Meanwhile, the FBI is trying to track down a thief who magically appears and disappears, taking priceless gems and artwork with her. "Delusional" is a fast-paced thril...Dead Energy. An Alex Cave adventure. Episode 1., by James M CorkillDEAD ENERGY IS EXCITING! FAST PACED! AN ACTION ADVENTURE THAT YOU WON'T WANT TO PUT DOWN! IT WILL KEEP YOU UP ALL NIGHT TURNING THE PAGES! 
Alex Cave is leisurely cruising his sailboat in Puget Sound when a hysterical voice on an oil tanker begs for help on the radio! He sees the behemoth ship through his binoculars an instant before it is engulfed in a brilliant flash of white light, and when he responds to the mayday and arrives before the coast Guard, he discovers the crew and 80,000 tons of crude oil have mysteriously vanished without a trace!
Alex Cave is just a geophysics teacher for a university in the town of Bozeman, Montana, USA, but he is also ex-CIA. The Director of National Security, Martin Donner, is his friend, ...The Alliday Poem Book of Silly Celebrations, by S.M. WesterlieThe Alliday Poem Book of Silly Celebrations features themes from the amusingly mundane to the severely bizarre. Flip to any date, and in addition to the varied and clever poetry, you might find fun facts, though-provoking quotes, or captivating bios on major historical figures born that day. Readers will become more familiar with heroes from Feng-Shan Ho to Florence Nightingale. Teens, tweens, daydreamers, lovers of learning, and the young-at-heart will appreciate this book. Among the poetic forms included are rondeau, terza rima, limerick, tetractys, cinquain, pantoum, enclosed rhyme, haiku, double dactyl, and epigram. Alliday is a useful tool for learning about the intricacies of poetry, but more than that, it's flat-out family-friendly...The Unholy Trinity - Origins, by Daniel GageSix of the seven seals of the Apocalypse are broken. The key to breaking the last seal is a half demon named Katie, a succubus who doesn't know what she is, with a power she can't control. Coming to her aid is Rebecca, a teenage necromancer whose dad has gone insane. And Jacob, a two thousand year-old demon seeking redemption for his sins. The odds are against them, but these three unlikely companions may be all that stands between the world and its destruction. **Contains the first six Novellas of The Unholy Trinity! And all original artwork!**...The Day the Siren Stopped, by Colette CabotKathy Mae had endured years of dismissals, poverty and abuse for reasons that were never understandable to her. Since a small child, she has always been told how useless and worthless she was; and growing up she believed it. Now, nearly 30, she has decided to stop living that life and make a new one for herself. She checks out a self-help book from the local library that is supposed to change her life, and boy does it! With stubborn determination she finds herself with a new job, a life, and more surprising than anything, a new man. This intriguing man sees her for herself, for what she truly is... beautiful. Her life becomes an adventure as she finds herself in the throes of passion one minute and running f...Marked Man, by Jared PaulJordan Ross, a former Green Beret black ops specialist, finds himself being a depressed drunk after his wife and 5 year old daughter are killed in a tragic car accident. After his amnesia clears Jordan discovers that his family's tragic accident wasn't by chance but was a sanctioned hit by the Russian Mob.

His wife, Sarah Ross, was an activist that helped rescue girls from criminal sex trafficking operations. This cost the Russians millions in lost revenue and put a huge target on her back.

Jordan teams up with Detective Leslie Bollier and FBI Agent Kyle Clemons to bring down the same Russian gang they've been investigating for years. Battling dirty cops, and corrupt government officials all on Russian payroll, Jo...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Santana is Coming to Town (Twelve Months of Romance - December), by Margaret LakeSantana Oliva's favorite holiday is Christmas and this is the first Christmas she's been home in three years. But her joy at being home turns into shock and fear when she faces the near loss of her family.

As the Olivas work together to reclaim their lives, Santana realizes that, if she wants it badly enough, the spirit of Christmas just might bring her the greatest gift she's ever received.

...Hollywood Heartthrob, by Clarissa CarlyleAmy Prince was just a regular girl, in a regular teaching job, until Hollywood heartthrob, Josh Roberts came to shoot a movie on the campus where she teaches. Then her whole world got turned upside down! Can any good come from a regular girl dating the hottest, most desired guy in Hollywood? Find out now in this enjoyable and romantic love story. This is a new adult contemporary romance novella featuring a college professor of approx. 27,400 words. It's a short, fun, quick read!...The Unexpected Enlightenment of Rachel Griffin, by L. Jagi Lamplighter
L. Jagi Lamplighter, a fantastic new voice and a fabulous new world in the YA market! Rachel Griffin is a hero who never gives up! I cheered her all the way!
-Faith Hunter, author of the Skinwalker series

Rachel Griffin wants to know everything. As a freshman at Roanoke Academy for the Sorcerous Arts, she has been granted to opportunity to study both mundane and magical subjects.

But even her perfect recollection of every book she has ever read does not help her when she finds a strange statue in the forest-a statue of a woman with wings. Nowhere-neither in the arcane tomes of the Wise, nor in the dictionary and encyclopedia of the non-magic-using Unwary-can she find mention of such a creat...The Second Oldest Profession: Book One, by D.W. UlstermanLust. Power. Politics.

Noted bestselling political writer D.W. Ulsterman takes readers into the torrid underbelly of Washington D.C., where powerful figures exist in a world dominated by power and lust, and winning is the only rule that matters.

Colin O'Shea is the young, politically talented new addition to a longtime congressman's D.C. staff. He soon finds himself immersed in dealings of deception and intrigue at the highest levels of national politics, and a too - willing participant in the life of a beautiful and dangerous prostitute.

"This story was hot!!! It's like 50 Shades had a one night stand with C-Span!" -PC

"As usual, D.W. Ulsterman manages to keep the reader glued to his...Alice's Story (Dawson Ranch Series (Prequel)), by Kathleen BallBefore Annie Douglas came into Burke Dawson's life, there was Alice, his first wife and one of his biggest mistakes. But why couldn't Burke make it work with Alice? Find out in this prequel to Texas Haven....And So This Is Christmas, by Pam CovertA blank page looks completely different depending on where you are in life when that page appears in front of you. For Jillian Francis, who prefers to quietly and privately mourn the loss of the father of her unborn child, her blank page becomes filled with "Everything Baby" and "Everything Christmas". Believing herself to be in one of those spaces between life, when life isn't really happening, she soon discovers that there is no such space, that life is always happening. Through the help of her would have been in-laws, her childhood friend, an intrusive neighbor, and her own tendency toward wit and sarcasm, Jillian finds her way back to a life she never expected to live, and never expected to love....Too Beautiful to be Working Nights (Arthur Murray Thrillers), by David ThayerIn 1964 New York, charismatic insurance investigator Arthur Murray is falling in love with a beautiful young widow, Thea Monroe. A ship in the harbor has brought a Cuban defector, a murderer, and thief to New York just in time for Che Guevara's visit to the United Nations. Thea is accused of insurance fraud and is under threat from a mobster who wants revenge for his losses in Havana, revenge that could ignite a new Cuban missile crisis.
Arthur has to choose between Thea's safety and his own as he battles powerful forces plotting to throw the world into turmoil. Can either of them survive and stay together?
...Surviving With Joe (A Joe Anderson Novel), by Paul Andrulis"Joe Anderson was supposedly on the plane. The sound from the launcher's control box almost startled Olaf as he intently stared at the screen, his face eerily highlighted in green light. A red dot was centered in a bright green circle on the launchers screen as he gently pressed the firing switch. Fire streaked out into the air, a brilliant white star in the fading light, trailing a column of white smoke. The rocket accelerated towards the plane and then ended its short life with a fiery blast. " The war is over and it is TEOTWAWKI, the end of the world as we know it. Joe Anderson must survive threats from both man and nature in this action and adventure packed dystopian su...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Redcaps' Queen, by Danielle Ackley-McPhailThe Hunt is On! When strength becomes weakness... And hope becomes doubt... As the past collides with the future...hard... Can Suzanne-Wild Hunt biker chick and one-time member of the fae High Court-stand strong as her world falls apart? She survived an assault by redcaps, an all-out battle with the High King's armies, and her first encounter with roller derby... but how will she fare against her inner demons? Caught in the midst of a transformation she scarcely realizes and does not understand, her hard-won convictions are tested as never before. Suzanne is left with only one question-what if they're wrong? The truth could mean the difference between saving her sanity and losing her soul...Squirrels in the Hood, by Lisa MaligaWhen Sunshine the cat departs in 2006, the second story balcony she occupied is very empty. Now that birds can be fed, the author does so, also attracting an array of hungry squirrels. Follow the adventures of Alpha, Doc, Cocoa Butter and other squirrel-friends as they dine in the Bird & Squirrel Café located in the Miracle Mile district of Los Angeles. SQUIRRELS IN THE HOOD includes 19 color photos taken by the author....Flashback, by Maria HammarbladSteve Petersen is a very troubled man. Sole survivor of a Taliban POW camp, he often thinks only parts of him returned; his sanity appears to have been left behind. He seeks solace in alcohol and drugs, but nothing helps block the images from his mind for more than minutes at a time, and he is trapped in horrifying flashbacks. He is more than surprised when he wakes up in a bright and merry bedroom that turns out to belong to the widow Anna, a woman he has rudimentary memories of meeting. Knowing he should leave isn't the same as doing it, and before he knows what's happening, he finds himself pulled into a world with real life problems, such as folding laundry, and what's for dinner. Whiskey is no longer his fir...Love Waltzes In (Dancing Under The Stars), by Alana AlbertsonGET READY WHEN LOVE WALTZES IN! To her millions of fans, ballroom champion Selena Marcil seems to have the perfect life: a great dance partner, a hit reality show, and celebrity perks. But underneath the glamorous ball gowns, Selena longs to find someone to share her life with when the stage lights dim. Selena's childhood sweetheart, Bret Lord, hung up his dance shoes after winning two national titles with her as a teenager, and enlisted in the United States Marine Corps. He never saw his former fiancée again, except on television and on the cover of men's magazines. Ten years and three deployments later, Bret gets an offer to audition for Selena's dance show. When the Marine Corps gives him t...Daughter of Oreveille (Oreveille Cycle, Book One), by Tricia BalladHow much will Brianna be forced to sacrifice to protect the life - and the man - she has chosen? She has never been afraid to break the rules, but when she rejects yet another fine young man from a powerful House, she risks more than disapproval: since her father's death in the jotnar wars, the House of Oreveille has been without a Defender. Her mother's second husband has neglected his duties, and allowed the estate to fall into decay. Rumors are flying that Oreveille, which has stood on the border between Gaia and the Faeland for thousands of years, may soon fall. Brianna does not intend to repeat her mother's mistakes, but to save Oreveille she must weigh the fate of her people, and the safety of the Faeland, against the desires of...Epic Apocalypse - Apocalyptic Horror Boxed Set - 6+ Bundle, by Mark TufoOn sale for $0.99 - Limited time offer! Regularly priced at $9.99[br]Epic Apocalypse Boxed Set Welcome to the Apocalypse Tis' the season for all things that go bump in the night. Today's top selling horror authors bring to you this boxed set of six full length apocalyptic tales and a teaser from award winning author Joe McKinney. Turn the lights off, enjoy the ride and find out what is lurking under your bed. Mark Tufo - Zombie Fallout "Working as both straight up survival fiction and comedy, Mark Tufo's FALLOUT is a gory, laugh out loud tale of a community of heroes, cowards and misfits strugglin...Earthaways, by Brenda J. CarltonIn this quirky tongue in cheek science fiction novel observers from outer space were left behind to monitor our planet tens of thousands of years ago. They live in hiding, watching and waiting for humans to develop. They have been called leprechauns, fairies, elves, or one of hundreds of other names. And humans have never been the smartest creatures on the planet.

But the secret is beginning to fray. Suzanne, a primatologist at the Philadelphia Zoo, has published a book proposing that many creatures of legend are based on sightings of a real species of secretive intelligent primates. Denzel and Madonna, the Earth nicknames of a pair of adolescent leps longing to be part of Earth society, are beginning to bend the rules and re...Dead Man Riding, by Van HoltPre-release pricing for a limited time! Regularly $7.99
DEAD MAN RIDING
In this Eastwoodish western, no one in that troubled part of Texas had ever heard of anyone named Fanton, but that was the name prodigal brother Hawk Spradlin whispered just before he pulled his gun on a quiet, grim stranger and got himself killed.

It happened one evening just before dark in Hoot Spradlin's dugout store and saloon. The skinflint rancher was saving his coal oil until full darkness forced him to light a lamp, and he could not see the stranger clearly. But he got the drop on the tall man from behind with his shotgun, disarmed him and with the help of his lawless riders he hung Fanton to a cottonwood tree and left ...


----------



## vs10155

This thread is my new book recommendation resource.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Reckoning (Ashes #2), by Kelly CozyRemorse...
All Sean Kincaid wanted was to use his Special Operative skills to bring a domestic terrorist to justice. But he left a trail of bodies in his wake: foes, colleagues - and an innocent woman. Now he's pursued by enemies, while desperately searching for a way to make amends.

Revenge...
Deirdre Monahan was expecting a happy afternoon with her cousin Anna. But she found a corpse abandoned like trash - and no one who could tell her why. Now Deirdre's looking for answers, and bent on giving whoever killed Anna the gift of knowing Deirdre's pain.

In Ashes, Sean sacrificed everything. In this thrilling sequel, there will be ... a Reckoning....ULTIMATE Work from Home FREELANCE JOBS: How to Make Money Online at Home with 70+ Legitimate Companies!, by KT BellDo you want to work from home? Do you also want the freedom to make your own schedule, be your own boss and still make a lucrative income? Then your next opportunity could be waiting for you in this book&#8230;

Ultimate Work from Home Freelance Jobs gives you the exact steps to find freelance work at home opportunities with over 70 companies! Whether you are a writer, teacher, IT professional, salesperson, linguist, graphics designer, photographer, phone agent, registered nurse, video producer - even an apparel designer or ANYTHING in between, there is something for YOU in this book!

Now is your chance to start working online with a great company or through your own home based business. Don't let this opportu...Prometheans, by Anastasia LeachBio-hacking. Synthetic life. Quantum minds. Welcome to the world of The Prometheans&#8230; In these four haunting tales of the near future, Anastasia Leach explores the biopunk and quantum intelligence age in all its promise and horror. Be ready for: *"Prometheans"- The good news: there isn't an injury you can't heal. The bad news: everyone wants a piece of you, the literal kind. *"A Happy Place"- The Geiste are quantum minds in human bodies. In theory, they should be a thriving blend of both. In practice... *"Colony"-There is something alive in the dark water. But, not to worry, it's only looking for a home. *"The Mentor"- A kid with a knack for synthetic biology has a girl to impr...The Hellbound Man, by Van HoltOn sale for a limited time! Regularly $7.99.
THE HELLBOUND MAN
Jim Benton had come to think of himself as the hellbound man because he seemed to be headed in that direction. But there were some interesting stops along the way. One such stop was a lawless little town called Rustler's Roost in honor of some charming young men who seemed to think other men's cattle, horses and women were theirs for the taking.
But Benton had them worried. He didn't seem afraid of them and when somebody shot at him he shot back - with alarming accuracy. They were afraid somebody had sent for him to put a stop to the rustling. One of the local ranchers or perhaps old Charlie Fry who had the biggest store in town and two beauti...Desolation Run, by James Snyder70-something Oreny "Big" Johnson has a problem. Actually, he has two. Or maybe three. The first is that he'll be dead from cancer, less than a year, which doesn't particularly concern him: "Things I've been through, dying is just one more page in a long bad book." But spending his last living days, taking his last living breath, behind steel bars does. That's the second problem: Inmate #78903 in the notorious level-four Washington State prison known as Horseneck Bay. Then there's the money. Two million dollars of stolen military payroll, supposedly buried in some remote and mysterious south-Texas mountain range called Los Despoblados, or The Uninhabited, which sounds to Oreny like one of those places his Mama Maybell always told ...God, Monsters, & Antigrav Underwear, by Robin ReedAre you feeling down? Unhappy? Do you get your recommended daily dose of guffawing? Pick up this book and you will find God's eating habits, a vampire birthday party, civil rights for zombies, a funeral parlor with an unusual side business, love gone horribly wrong, the unofficial history of the Fourth of July, and many other strange and twisted oddities. Not recommended for reading at work, in a courtroom, at your parole hearing, or any other location where uncontrollable giggling is frowned upon. Not for the easily offended. Or even the not-quite-as-easily-offended. On smaller screens, most of the cartoons look best in landscape mode....Accidents & Incidents, by Riley GrahamSometimes finding love means taking the scenic route &#8230;

Living with her faultfinding mother has taught Leslie not to ask for much. Just watch your step, stay on the sidelines, and take what you can get. But she wants a mom who thanks her for cleaning the kitchen instead of yelling at her for missing a spot, and a boyfriend who does more than score her a seat at the popular table-someone who actually notices her sitting there.

So when Cain, the school heartbreaker, turns his Carolina blue eyes her way, Leslie can't help but be tempted, even if he's her boyfriend's best friend. Things get even more complicated when Leslie strikes up unlikely friendships with Meredith, Cain's girlfriend, and Dennis, a boy a...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Accidents & Incidents, by Riley GrahamSometimes finding love means taking the scenic route &#8230;

Living with her faultfinding mother has taught Leslie not to ask for much. Just watch your step, stay on the sidelines, and take what you can get. But she wants a mom who thanks her for cleaning the kitchen instead of yelling at her for missing a spot, and a boyfriend who does more than score her a seat at the popular table-someone who actually notices her sitting there.

So when Cain, the school heartbreaker, turns his Carolina blue eyes her way, Leslie can't help but be tempted, even if he's her boyfriend's best friend. Things get even more complicated when Leslie strikes up unlikely friendships with Meredith, Cain's girlfriend, and Dennis, a boy a...Strange Metamorphosis (Fantasy Adventure Novel), by P.C.R. MonkWhen a boy is faced with a choice between two tracks for his future, an unlikely source sends him on an incredible expedition across a meadow-- becoming a bug in the process. Forced to trust his instincts and follow his heart, he must complete his fabulous and terrifying quest before it is too late to return to the land of humans. A fantasy of astonishing depth and resonance, Monk's tale of self-discovery and escape from family pressures is as entertaining as it is fulfilling. His use of Marcel's metamorphosis as metaphor exposes the weird and wonderful world that exists right under our feet. Sans wizards, witches, or dragons, Strange Metamorphosis instead features dragonflies, a legendary tree, and a gallfly ...Paleo Beginners Cookbook - Paleo Diet Solutions & Recipes, by Ned Campbell Get Ready To Enjoy Amazing Paleo Recipes That Are Not Only Great For Your Body... But Taste Absolutely Fantastic! Introducing- Paleo Beginner's Cookbook: Paleo Diet Solutions & Recipes by Ned Campbell. Finally One Guide and Paleo Diet Recipe Book That Has It All - A Paleo Cookbook For Beginners The Perfect Introduction To Anyone New To Paleo Cooking! As you know, The paleo diet is taking the world by storm because not only does it make people feel great, but they also are becoming more...It Had To Be You, by K. P. Taylor
Foolish Me

Foolish You

We Loved and Laughed

As couples do

I Loved you Once

You Loved me Too

Can we again?

Love Once More

As couples do?

...Legend Trippers, by Michael CahillLegend Tripping: to seek out and investigate sites of heightened paranormal phenomena.

Fifteen-year-old Zachary Larkin wants to find a monster. His plan? A new school club. Its mission: discover living, breathing proof of the paranormal. Its members: Zachary's three best friends, his young next-door-neighbor, and a teacher who doesn't know Sasquatch from Saskatchewan.

Their first case brings them to a small town plagued with sightings of unexplained beasts. Murderous Mercreatures? Check. Bloodthirsty birdmen? Naturally. Organ-harvesting Chupacabras and a fire-spewing dragon? Oh yeah.

When the horde launches an all-out assault, the Legend Trippers must make a do-or-die choice: fight back or let the...You Have Chosen to Remember: A Journey from Perception to Knowledge, Peace of Mind and Joy, by James Blanchard CisnerosThe awareness, peace of mind and joy that you are yearning for - is available to you now.

Anything real that has been obtained by religious leaders or spiritual gurus is also obtainable to you. In fact, awareness, peace of mind and joy are not so much obtained as they are realized and remembered.

Love, harmony and awareness are natural qualities of your soul. If you simply extend what you truly are, you will create more beauty than anything that could or has ever been built.

There are many paths you may choose to take in order to realize awareness, peace of mind and joy in your life. The journey will be as complicated as you choose to make it, or as easy as you allow it to be. This book provides si...Made in Acapulco (The Emilia Cruz Stories), by Carmen Amato MADE IN ACAPULCO is a collection of short stories featuring Emilia Cruz, the first and only female detective on the Acapulco police force. With hot nights on the beach and suspense straight out of the news, the series goes inside Mexico's drug war with a fearless style and a woman who will be hard to forget. The stories in MADE IN ACAPULCO take place before the action in the full-length Emilia Cruz mystery novels, including CLIFF DIVER and HAT DANCE. They have the same fast and dangerous vibe that caused Kirkus Reviews to say this about CLIFF DIVER: "Consistently exciting . . . A clever Mexican detective tale that will leave readers eager for the series' next installment." MADE IN ACAPULCO c...RESTORATION, by Todd UtleyNOTE: I HAVE REWORKED THIS BOOK TO CORRECT GRAMMAR AND FORMATING ISSUES AS OF 10/7/13. I took advice from reviewers and fixed the format and grammar. I hope you enjoy it!

The year is 2056. The world is still recovering from the pandemic of 2027 caused by a meteor borne virus that wiped out half the population. Cloning has been legalized in a desperate attempt to save humanity. Dodge Kerrington, a renowned Electronics Engineer leads his team at Embedded Systems Specialist. They must design and perfect memory transfer for the Human Cloning Process. 
ESS prevails by creating the first successful system that records IHE (individual human experience) as a LifeFile that uploads into the brain of a newly grown clone. ES...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Euthanasia, by Mack MullunceyShe lies on the cold, metal table--clad in a loose, white paper dress--waiting, waiting, waiting, as her lover claims his next victim. When Alex left the clinic that day, she thought she could move on from the rape that left her pregnant and the agonizing decision to have an abortion. That is, until the child she thought she left behind contacts her. Terrorized by mysterious phone calls and guilt, Alex feels her sanity slipping away as she becomes convinced that she must find the man who brutalized her to make a family for her dead daughter. Anti-abortion crusader Tobin Bartell wouldn't have it any other way. As The Leader of The Movement, when he's not organizing protests or giving speeches, he's orchest...Petectives: Christmas Party, by Robert J. SmithPETECTIVES: CHRISTMAS PARTY Christmas time is here and cat detectives Yoshi and Gatsby are back in this holiday whodunnit! Someone not filled with the holiday spirit is trying to kill an obnoxious dog and the Petectives are on the case. While conducting their latest investigation, Gatsby's also planning a Christmas Eve blowout for the neighborhood animals. Yoshi is dead set against the party but he may be able to use the festivities to unmask a would be killer and teach Gatsby what Christmas is all about. Throw in a canine love triangle and a cute orphan kitten and you've got the recipe for one riveting Yuletide affair. The Petectives are throwing a Christmas party and you don't want to miss it! A 19,000 word mystery nov...Origins (Remote), by Eric DrouantNew Orleans, 1973 Cassie Reynold - Cassie Reynolds is a brown eyed beauty with wit, moxie, and psychic ability. She's also a deadly force of nature. Ronnie Gilmore -Captivated by Cassie and with his own remarkable psychic talent, Ronnie Gilmore must join her in the fight for their survival. The CIA uncovers these two 13-year olds and their uncanny psychic ability, a talent that proves to be invaluable in the currently raging Cold War. A renegade agent wants them for his own personal reasons. When Ronnie Gilmore and Cassie Reynold fight back, things get deadly fast. The struggle for their freedom takes Cassie and Ronnie on a fast paced and explosive pat...Scandal's Heiress, by Amelia SmithMiss Hyacinth Grey has had a quiet life, managing her father's household in Gibraltar. Then she learns that she's heir to a small fortune, left by her grandmother, an infamous courtesan. She sets sail for England with plans to found a charitable school for girls. Her father warns her away from her fellow passenger aboard the Whistler, saying that he's a black sheep from a family of scoundrels.

Thomas Pently, alias Smithson, made his fortune in the East India Company. Then his mistress was murdered, and his aristocratic family summoned him home. He's now second in line to his uncle's duchy, after his aging father.

Memories of their shipboard friendship draw them together again and again, as they find their footing...Heartless (A Richard Rogan Novel), by Keith AllenIntroducing Heartless - an action-packed, fast-paced thriller with twists and turns that leave you begging for more. Ex-Detective turned ghost hunter, Richard Rogan is drawn back into the world of crime and murder when he stumbles across the body of a dead prostitute during a paranormal investigation. The girl's heart has been ripped out and a cryptic message on the wall spells out more murders to come. Hired by the victim's sister, Rogan sets off to find out who is killing working girls and why. Time is running out. Lives are on the line. Rogan is on the case. Pick up your copy of this page-turner today!...Better Than the Real Thing, by Sue HaaslerArt galleries. You might think they're boring, but a quick visit to an art gallery one rainy morning started off a whole chain of events for Lia Bailey that encompassed sex, lies and (the modern digital equivalent of) videotape. As well as a wedding and a funeral that never happened, a dramatic reconstruction of one of the drier scenes of Titanic, a little kung fu and spoon-bending, and dancing to Barry Manilow in Basingstoke. All beginning with meeting a fictional man who'd been murdered and decapitated centuries previously.
Art galleries boring? 
As if.
...Why you drink and How to stop: Journey to freedom, by Veronica ValliStop Drinking Now!Discover the reasons behind your drinking. Millions suffer from alcoholism with no idea why they go back to the bottle. Clearly and concisely this book lays out what drives alcoholism and how to successfully over come it. Permanent sobriety is possible even for the worst cases once you fully understand why you drink. Alcoholism is driven by internal factors, NOT external ones. Understand what they are and how to change them. An Instruction manual for staying sober Live the life you were meant to live. Learn how to mange your feelings to stay away from alcohol. The importance of relationships in recovery. Become free of the past How to...Three French Hens - Revised Edition, by Gayle RamageThree French Hens is a collection of short stories based on titles of well-known Christmas carols, ditties and hit singles. Includes - "All I Want For Christmas Is My Two Fang Teeth" - a vampire gets a bit more than he bargained for when prowling the streets in search of food. "Hark! The Herald Angels Sing" - It's the live final of 'Va Va Voom', the hit singing contest show. Girl group The Angels are certain they're going to win, but then the surprise appearance of someone onstage beside them turns the contest upside down. "Santa Claus Is Coming To Town" - When time is frozen, time traveller Darcy is surprised to find herself face to face with the real Santa Claus. Unable to pass up ...


----------



## Sapphire

I love Book Discovery Day.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Cappy (Zodiac Rising Series - Capricorn), by Margaret LakeCappy Capretta lived her life around Stockman's Furniture and her dreams of some day having her own branch to manage. Although she handled Stockman's customers with courteous efficiency, she only knew them by the pieces of furniture they bought.

Brant Dalton was just another customer with a problem for Cappy to solve. When he showed up at the store a few days later to thank her for her help, she found to her shock that, when she looked into those smoky, gray eyes, here was one man she couldn't turn into a recliner or a pair of end tables. 
...Section 51 (Project Solstice), by V.G. HarrisonEmpath Ava Frost is searching for her triplet brother, Ian, who's disappeared without a trace. When she learns he's been murdered and his death covered up, she also discovers a terrifying secret that could endanger billions of people across the planet&#8230;

Skinwalkers, vampires, and werewolves - the entire supernatural world, in fact - are the result of breeding between humans and aliens who crash-landed on earth thousands of years ago. Now, Section 51 is a super top-secret facility dedicated to splicing alien genes with human ones to create an unstoppable army of soldiers.

Determined to hunt down her brother's killer, Ava inadvertently becomes the target of Colonel Briggs, the megalomaniac in charge of Se...Gravediggers, by Cindy M. HoganSeventeen-year-old Billy thinks his father's murder will never be solved-until he stumbles across an old ammo box while digging a grave in his small-town Tennessee cemetery.

What he finds leads him to question everything he knows, and his search for answers will uncover more than he bargained for: lies, secrets, and conspiracies-and behind them all, a dangerous truth....Betrayal, by Sandra SchwabA love betrayed, a love regained? For seventeen years Ash has been eaten up alive by bitterness and hatred, caught fast in the clutches of the past. For seventeen years he has not been able to look at the boy he raised as his heir and not remember the terrible betrayal he had to endure. And yet, for seventeen years he has closed his eyes against the even more terrible truth... Seventeen years ago Georgina fled from England and all she ever held dear. But for the sake of her child, she must return to confront the man whom she once loved more than life itself until lies and deceit tore her life and marriage apart. Will their love stand a second chance?...Six Months in Montana (Montana Cozy Romance Series), by Pamela M. Kelley.99 special introductory sale ending soon! ~~ regular price 2.99

Molly Bishop loves living in Manhattan and managing a boutique luxury hotel. She's about to be promoted to her dream job of General Manager, the role she's been striving for her entire career.

There's only one thing standing in her way.

The will of her childhood friend, Christian Ford's grandfather. She hasn't even seen Christian in over ten years, but a recent run-in with his grandfather during a rare visit home, resulted in a new condition to the will. Christian will only inherit the ranch he's been running and the real estate development business that he has expanded, if he marries Molly and stays married for at least six months. 
<b...Dependent Days: Part I, by Chris SappADDICTION OR ENSLAVEMENT...Shadow on the Rose, by Laura Jane LeighMarion is thrilled when she and her husband, James, buy a lovely, old mansion with a rose garden. After they move in, however, she falls ill and must stay at home to rest. Alone and depressed, she begins to have strange dreams which seem to take her back into the past. Although James is skeptical, Marion believes that when she sleeps, she is leading the life of a young Victorian woman, Mariana. Mariana used to visit the house as a guest of her friend Rosamund, whose mother is thought to have drowned while rowing on the river with her husband. During her stays with the family, Mariana comes to suspect that the death was not an accident. She investigates, but meets with obstacles that prevent her from finding the full truth. Eighty...Much Ado About Nothing (Shakespeare for Everyone Else), by C.E. WilsonShakespeare's work features some of the most memorable stories and characters ever created, yet for too many curious readers the combination of ultra-dense dialogue and unfamiliar historical settings make tackling the Bard's work something between a tedious chore and a confusing mess of bird-bolts and quondam carpet-mongers.

While it's nearly impossible to replicate or improve on these works, it is (thanks to their timeless nature) possible to make them more accessible to a wider audience.
In this Young Adult retelling of one of William Shakespeare's most iconic plays, join C.E. Wilson as she breathes new life into Much Ado About Nothing, the first in her series Shakespeare for 
Everyone Else.

T...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Shucking Truth: Those Extra Pounds are NOT Your Fault!, by Rachel ShuckLook and Feel Good Naked!
An Entertaining and Easy to Understand Book
If you just can't seem to lose those last few pounds or are ready to be at a healthy weight permanently, this book was written just for you. Learn how to finally lose those dang stubborn pounds, and better yet, learn how surprisingly it's not YOU, it's THEM! Quickly find out how the food industry keeps you fat and eating. Everyone knows by now that fast food and junk food make you fat. But did you know that most of what you think is healthy is actually making you pack on the pounds' This isn't the same spiel about how fast food makes you fat, this book shows all the ways they sabotage our so-called "healthy" foods. This easy read will shock you and inspi...Accidents & Incidents, by Riley GrahamSometimes finding love means taking the scenic route &#8230;

Living with her faultfinding mother has taught Leslie not to ask for much. Just watch your step, stay on the sidelines, and take what you can get. But she wants a mom who thanks her for cleaning the kitchen instead of yelling at her for missing a spot, and a boyfriend who does more than score her a seat at the popular table-someone who actually notices her sitting there.

So when Cain, the school heartbreaker, turns his Carolina blue eyes her way, Leslie can't help but be tempted, even if he's her boyfriend's best friend. Things get even more complicated when Leslie strikes up unlikely friendships with Meredith, Cain's girlfriend, and Dennis, a boy a...Department 51 (Project Solstice), by V.G. HarrisonAva Frost has spent the past three months mourning the death of her brother, Ian, but now she's facing criminal charges from Department 51 - charges that could put her in federal prison for the rest of her life unless she accepts their "work-release" deal.

She can hardly stand working for the organization she blames for the death of her brother, yet while on the Department 51 base, she makes a chilling discovery&#8230; a sentient, complex computer program called Ian 2 has been imprinted with her brother's anagrams. More shocking, the computer is linked to her brain, sharing the same organic metal as her cybernetic implant.

Department 51 wants her to disable Ian 2, but when an alien craft threatens the Earth, Ava d...The Cut-Out, by Jon KingREVIEWS: "Breathtaking, compelling, intensely personal throughout - and terrifyingly true - The Cut-Out is probably the most important spy novel I've ever read." Richard Collins, Onside Review.

"This really is a remarkable story, brilliantly told. For the first time I can now understand exactly how and why Princess Diana could have been murdered." G.E. Harrison, Amazon UK Reviewer.

"All the thrills and spills of an above-average spy thriller and much much more! I really couldn't put it down." Writer Kerrie, Amazon US Verified Reviewer.
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
...Move Off The Grid, by K.K. YadhunathThis thought-provoking book is about the use of solar energy at our home. It is about a solution to the country's most urgent problem-power shortage. The book details basic principles, usage, and current development and growth of solar energy in India and around the world, with add-on chapters about other renewables, climate change, energy efficiency, green buildings, electrical vehicles, etc. We are proud to present this first-of-its-kind book to be published in India. Even though a few publications in the subject are available today, most are pure technical for a niche segment. This book is now unique in India with its broad range of interesting subjects of mass appeal related to deployment of solar energy, its importance in our daily...The Alliday Poem Book of Silly Celebrations, by S.M. WesterlieThe Alliday Poem Book of Silly Celebrations features themes from the amusingly mundane to the severely bizarre. Flip to any date, and in addition to the varied and clever poetry, you might find fun facts, though-provoking quotes, or captivating bios on major historical figures born that day. Readers will become more familiar with heroes from Feng-Shan Ho to Florence Nightingale. Teens, tweens, daydreamers, lovers of learning, and the young-at-heart will appreciate this book. Among the poetic forms included are rondeau, terza rima, limerick, tetractys, cinquain, pantoum, enclosed rhyme, haiku, double dactyl, and epigram. Alliday is a useful tool for learning about the intricacies of poetry, but more than that, it's flat-out fun! Every day ...No Place Like Home: Book 2 The St. John Sibling Series (Book 2: The St. John Sibling Series), by Barbara RaffinWhen life handed Dixie Rae Carrington lemons, she made lemonade. Widowed in her mid-twenties, her husband's life insurance depleted by a custody battle with her father-in-law over her son, and the mortgage on her dream restaurant more than she can handle, she starts over with a defunct farm alongside a rural Wisconsin highway. She turns the first floor of her grandmother's farmhouse into a restaurant, the upstairs spare room into a rental, and the empty barnyard into a haven for cast-off animals.
When life handed Sam Ryan lemons, he ran. But, after running away from his problems and obligations all his adult life, Sam's uncle offers him a means back into the good graces of his family. Unfortunately, what the family patriarch wa...Beyond - Volume 1 (YA Paranormal Romance), by S.P. van der LeeHauntingly beautiful - Beyond is the heart-racing debut by S.P. van der Lee! ---------------------------------------------------------------- DESCRIPTION Death is only the first step... Sixteen-year-old Raven desperately wants to fit in, but after using a Ouija Board, her already overwhelming hallucinations take a turn for the worse. A ghostly figure named Sam begins to haunt Raven and seems eager to kill her. She's saved by a reclusive biker named Damian who goes to the same school and appears to have an interest in her. Raven can't help but feel drawn to him. Determined to uncover Damian's connection to the ghost, Raven sets out to discover his secr...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Shucking Truth: Those Extra Pounds are NOT Your Fault!, by Rachel ShuckLook and Feel Good Naked!
An Entertaining and Easy to Understand Book
If you just can't seem to lose those last few pounds or are ready to be at a healthy weight permanently, this book was written just for you. Learn how to finally lose those dang stubborn pounds, and better yet, learn how surprisingly it's not YOU, it's THEM! Quickly find out how the food industry keeps you fat and eating. Everyone knows by now that fast food and junk food make you fat. But did you know that most of what you think is healthy is actually making you pack on the pounds? This isn't the same spiel about how fast food makes you fat, this book shows all the ways they sabotage our so-called "healthy" foods. This easy read will shock you and inspi...The Contact Episode One, by Albert SartisonThe ascendancy of mankind is being decided on Jupiter

In the 22nd century, mankind assimilated the Solar System within the orbits of the inner planets, and was gradually moving further out, beyond the asteroid belt, onward towards the outer planets.

The recently discovered technology of remote manipulation gave people the capability of altering the orbit of celestial bodies of planetary size, which laid the foundation of a new era for the human race: the terraforming age. The colonization of space beyond the limits of the Solar System became only a matter of time.

Soon after the first successful test, changing the orbit of Mercury, a strange object moving from the depths of space towards the ...Not One Of Them: A Story of Adoption, Alcoholism and Abuse, by Judy Baldaccini"I despise you Judith Ann, I curse the day we adopted you and your brother! We owe you nothing because you are nothing," said Mother as saliva pooled at the corners of her mouth. She began to viciously punch her daughter about the face and head, that unprovoked outburst, resulted from nothing other than seeing her young 7 year old daughter in 'her' home. Exasperated as Mother was almost every single day. "Go ahead say it Judith Ann," and with that my clue was given, "I know Mother, I know I deserve nothing because I am nothing, and I am worth even less than that." I said it as vehemently as...Dreams Claimed (Warfield's Landing #1), by Adeara AllyneCurrently Available: Book 1 - Dreams Claimed, Book 2 - His Best Girls, Book 3 - Liv for Love, COMING SOON - Book 3.5 - First Christmas in Warfield's Landing Welcome to Warfield's Landing, a small and idyllic Maryland town, on the banks of the Susquehanna River. This is Book 1 in the Warfield's Landing Series. A successful financial planner, Daniel Sterling has had a clear image of his ideal woman since the summer he was twelve, Now, at last, he sees her... on the Washington DC Metro and, of course, she's traveling in the opposite direction. Rising artist Nic Bannerman isn't looking for love. Then she meets Daniel. He has dimples and a charming Golden Retriever. Call her shallow, bu...Children's Book: Hope Learns to Jump Rope (A Rhyming Children's Bedtime Story Picture Book for Ages 2-, by Amy Cancryn"5.0 out of 5 stars Great for children and adults"

"Like the "Little Train that Could" our new friend, Hope, is having some problems with her confidence"
** Amazon Prime Members can download this book for FREE! **

"Let me introduce you to a little girl called Hope. She didn't want to start 1st grade, until she could jump rope."

Read along in this inspiring rhyming story to find out how Hope Learns to Jump Rope!

There's a new kid on the block, and her name is Hope!

Hope is a six year old all American girl who learns valuable life long lessons from her goals and adventures.
Her first book, Hope Learns to Jump Rope follows Hope as ...Wolf Magic (Avador), by Shirley MartinRabid wolves are overrunning the city of Moytura.. The queen issues a decree to the city's sentries: Kill the wolves. Hunting the beasts in the forest, sentry Briant Girard spies a wolf in the distance and fells the animal with an arrow. Minutes later, he discovers that he has badly injured a young woman. Where is the wolf? he wonders,while he worries about the young woman. Shirley Martin Avador Series Published by Books We Love Book 1 - Night Secrets Book 2 - Night Shadows Book 3 - Enchanted Cottage Book 4 - Allegra's Dream Book 5 - Wolf Magic Two creatures trapped in one body, Annwn is torn and confused. She delights in her wolf essence, when she can roam ...Divisible by Six (Trilogy of The Six), by Andy RaneA cabin on Lake Michigan. A train in the Arizona desert. A cathedral in New Orleans. A farm in the woods of Canada. DIVISIBLE BY SIX James Masterson's world is falling apart. His girlfriend kidnapped. His uncle missing. His brothers, like him, running for their lives and scattered across the country. At the center of it all, a madman pulling the strings of a plot that will change the global political landscape. Lured into his trap, James must put his life on the line for those he cares for most in order to save the only family he has left. DIVISIBLE BY SIX is the second book in The Trilogy of the Six series. It is the sequel to MULTIPLES OF SIX. ...Maben, by Van HoltPre-release pricing! Regularly $7.99!
MABEN
The man who called himself John Parker never actually admitted that his real name was Frank Maben. And old Al Maben, the only one who would have known for sure, had been shot from the brush by an unknown killer as he sat on his front porch in his rocking chair, perhaps thinking about his dead wife and a son he hadn't seen since before the Civil War.

The local ranchers and rustlers seemed convinced that the tall two-gun stranger was in fact old Al Maben's long-lost son. When they weren't too busy fighting among themselves, they spent their time trying to kill him or drive him off the Maben ranch. But when the shooting was over, most of them were too de...


----------



## KBoards Admin

His Best Girls (Warfield's Landing #2), by Adeara AllyneCurrently Available: Book 1 - Dreams Claimed, Book 2 - His Best Girls, Book 3 - Liv for Love, COMING SOON - Book 3.5 - First Christmas in Warfield's Landing Welcome to Warfield's Landing, a small and idyllic Maryland town, nestled on the banks of the Susquehanna River. This is Book 2 in the Warfield's Landing Series. Helping your new girlfriend clean her apartment after a move? Awesome. Finding a dead body? Not so... This was supposed to be *The Best First Date Ever*, but now he'll settle for keeping her alive. Orson has been waiting his whole life for the Maguire Mojo. In their family, Love at First Sight is the norm. He found it with Madeleine, his cat, but a woman? Not so far... ...The Gundowners, by Van HoltOn Sale for a Limited Time! Normally $7.99.
The Gundowners
While Jeff Mitton is away fighting in the War Between the States, his sister Lettie disappears. When he returns home, his mother makes him promise to find her.
When Jeff is bushwhacked while looking for Lettie, he is befriended by a secretive gunfighter named Steve KIbben, who is hunting some men who killed his sister.
Jeff doesn't know they are searching for the same dangerous men. Men, and beautiful women, who will stop at nothing to stay out of the clutches of the Federal agents pursuing them for spying for the South.
Guilty Innocence, by Maggie JamesTwo eleven-year-old boys.

One two-year-old girl.

A murder that shocked the nation.

Ten years after being convicted of the brutal killing of a toddler, Mark Slater, formerly Joshua Barker, is released on parole from prison. Only the other boy jointly sentenced for Abby Morgan's murder, the twisted and violent Adam Campbell, knows the truth. That Mark played no part in Abby's death.

Four years later, Mark's on-off girlfriend discovers a letter revealing his conviction as a child killer. At risk of having his protective cover made public, Mark's need to confront the injustice of his sentence becomes overwhelming. Desperate to find answers, he initiates a friendship with Abby's older...Chihuahuas of the Zombie Apocalypse, by Steven L. HawkThe end of the world looks different from six inches off the ground.

Cheech and Daisy are small, spoiled and cute. Unfortunately, spoiled and cute are overrated when a hungry pack of flesh-eating monsters are chasing you through the streets. Being small' Well, that might help.

A pair of seasoned Army Rangers, a teenaged Latina, a deranged serial killer and two lost Chihuahuas come together to match wits and battle a city full of the undead in this fast-paced, post-apocalyptic tale.

* * * * * * * *

Author Note: This isn't a comedy or a spoof. It's a good, old-fashioned zombie book with numerous characters, lots of action, and plenty of head bashing. The addition of Chihuahu...Colin Preston Rocked And Rolled, by Bert Murray"The first thought that went through my head was that I wanted to kiss her. Feel her tender lips against mine." - Colin Preston Rocked And Rolled FUNNY, MOVING, BITTERSWEET, AUTHENTIC! A novel that will take you back to your college days! A passionate love story that is filled to the brim with adolescent angst, drama, romance, laughter and tears! 5* "A great coming of age story...astonished me with its authentic feel" - Christoph Fischer (Top 500 Amazon Reviewer) 5* "Colin Preston Rocked And Rolled is a truly top rate book you won't forget, similar to The Catch...Blowing the Bridge: A Software Story, by Peter BoltonSex, drugs, rock'n'roll...we're talking about a hedonistic music festival, right? Nope, not according to the narrator of this tale. Instead, we're talking about an IT department, in the absurd (yet somewhat epic) story about a software project that was doomed to succeed. Exposing some of the more ridiculous aspects of corporate America and the insane characters who haunt its halls, Blowing the Bridge gives the reader a prying peep behind the curtain, at some of the more comical aspects of working with the more colorful personalities in technology. Bitterly funny throughout, it also painstakingly recounts the struggle of a small team determined to navigate a path towards building something of excellence, despite a mine field of...Mad Days of Me: Escaping Barcelona, by Henry MartinTrapped in the streets of Barcelona after falling victim to a heinous crime, without a passport or money, patience is Rudy's only hope to make it out alive. Plunged into a world of street-dwelling derelicts in a city whose language he does not speak, struggling to maintain his decency and humanity while fighting off the ravages of slow starvation, patience proves to be an exhausting path. This is a story of human spirit in the face of the odds of survival stacked against him. This is a story of humanity's worst nemesis - itself. It is the side of Barcelona you will not find in any tourist guide....The China Pandemic (Graham's Resolution, Book 1), by A. R. ShawWhat the world dreads most has happened - a mutated avian flu pandemic has ravaged the global population. Whether accidental or intentional, only two percent of the population has survived. In the Pacific Northwest, a dying mother recognizes that her young child is among the immune. What will she do to ensure his survival before her own death? Meanwhile, as natural predators invade urban areas, Graham has buried his last remaining family member and promised to carry out his father's advice to make it to the family cabin. He meets with triumph and tragedy learning new rules along the way. Just when he thinks he's finally got a handle on this new world, he's taken by surprise, as he learns he's not alone. A hidden community of preppe...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Liv for Love (Warfield's Landing #3), by Adeara AllyneCurrently Available: Book 1 - Dreams Claimed, Book 2 - His Best Girls, Book 3 - Liv for Love, COMING SOON - Book 3.5 - First Christmas in Warfield's Landing Welcome to Warfield's Landing, a small and idyllic Maryland town on the banks of the Susquehanna River. This is Book 3 in the Warfield's Landing Series. It all started with a classic case of mistaken identity. The newest arrival in Warfield's Landing, artist Will sees mechanic Olivia hard at work at her garage. He's instantly drawn to her, only to have her mistake him for Jason, his questionable twin... As soon as that's sorted out, and he's making headway with Liv, he discovers that Warfield's Landing is full of secrets......Firebird (The Flint Hills Novels), by Janice GrahamA New York Times and international bestseller, translated into 18 languages. In the tradition of The Horse Whisperer comes a novel from the heart that tells a story of universal truths-of the love between men and women and mothers and daughters; of passion that transcends tragedy; of promises made and promises kept.
Set in the majestic Flint Hills of Kansas, Firebird tells of a man caught between two women-one who shares his life and his dream of land and cattle; the other a stranger whose love threatens to destroy the dream he has built. Ethan Brown is a gentleman rancher-an Ivy-educated lawyer who is as comfortable amongst his books as he is at ease in the company of cowboys. Engaged to the daughter of the wealthiest landowne...Sinker (Las Vegas Mystery #6), by Rex KuslerFormer Las Vegas Homicide Detective Jim Snow has found himself in a tenuous position with his partner Alice James. She's the other half of their Private Eye firm James & James and she's back in her hometown tending to her sick mother and contemplating a career change.

This leaves Snow alone in Las Vegas to work his newest case involving the drowning of a former Deputy District Attorney on Lake Mead. But that's only half the job. He'll also have to find the victim's monkey that was with her in her boat that night-and babysit until he can find a primate shelter with a vacancy.

Snow struggles to uncover the events leading up to the drowning, dealing with a diverse assortment of suspects including the vict...Good Eats: The Deluxe Edition, by Elle ChambersGood Eats: The Deluxe Edition is a 34,000 word novella that tells the story of the Crawford family in 1960s Louisiana.

The Haitian-Creole people, their religion, Vodoun, and the rumors of hoodoo rituals have brought esteemed cultural anthropologist Michael Crawford, his nine-year-old daughter Libby, and his Haitian-Creole nanny, Virgine Santiago, to the area. Michael's a skeptic of the Vodoun faith and hoodoo in general-until the day his daughter is discovered lifeless at the bottom of a creek. Devastated and unable to let go, Michael makes a deal with the local bokor (sorcerer)-bring his daughter back and the bokor's debts will be paid for life. Two days later, Libby returns. The question is: as what'

This e...Second Chances, by K.L. PhelpsHow far would you go to uncover the truth' Nathan King lost his wife a year ago. He thought he'd come to terms with her death. However, when he sees her in a crowded airport, he knows his world will never be the same again.

What would you do if you discovered your entire life was a lie' When a man approaches Paige Kendall and claims to be her husband, she thinks he must be joking. But when he produces photographs and shares details of her past that she knows no one else could possibly know, she is forced to question everything she believes.

Together they set off on a perilous adventure to find out what really happened to Nathan's wife and discover who Paige really is. Every answer brings them a step closer to t...Score (Erotic Romance) (St. Martin Family Saga), by Gina WatsonHe was handsome, sexy, confident, and a complete bastard. So what was she doing in his bed' Hadn't he proved to her again and again that all he was good for was bringing her pain. To be fair, last night she'd felt no pain, only pleasure. Caleb sensed the warm naked body in bed next to him. He knew it was Chloe but what he couldn't figure out was why. He'd grown up next door to her, had teased her relentlessly. And she'd hated him for it. Memories from last night of the curves she'd grown into had his mouth going dry. He'd had no words with which to tease, all he could do was moan. Had Chloe actually had sex with a man she'd hated for a decade' A full percussion section was banging in Chloe's ...LETHAL STRIKE: A Short Story (Action-Adventure), by Tom Saxon It's all-out war on the streets of Chicago-as special operative Matt Coogan invades the nerve-center of a brutal Mob boss. Coogan's mission: shut down a vast weapons smuggling operation...by any means necessary. But when Coogan uncovers a nightmare conspiracy, the hunter becomes the hunted. Stalked by an army of hitmen, outnumbered and outgunned, Coogan will need more than skill and courage to survive-he'll need a lethal strike. Author's Note: a Special Edition of LETHAL STRIKE-containing 1,500 words of bonus story material-is available exclusively on Amazon, ASIN: B00HKK0EGI. ...The Sons of Masguard and the Mosque Hill Fortune, Part One (Volume 1), by Vivienne MathewsThe first installment in a new series from Vivienne Mathews, this anthropomorphic tale is sure to strike a chord with fans of "Redwall," "Watership Down," and "Warriors." Centered on a rivalry between two otter captains and the ancient threat that brings them together, it is an adventure-fantasy on the open sea, described by the author as "'Wind in the Willows' with pirates."

****************************************************************************

A haunting mist sits on the harbor beneath Secora Tor.

It hides a secret that only Captain Marshall, accomplished military figure and heir to the greatest explorer in the kingdom's history, can unlock. When he receives a cryptic mes...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Euthanasia, by Mack MullunceyShe lies on the cold, metal table--clad in a loose, white paper dress--waiting, waiting, waiting, as her lover claims his next victim. When Alex left the clinic that day, she thought she could move on from the rape that left her pregnant and the agonizing decision to have an abortion. That is, until the child she thought she left behind contacts her. Terrorized by mysterious phone calls and guilt, Alex feels her sanity slipping away as she becomes convinced that she must find the man who brutalized her to make a family for her dead daughter. Anti-abortion crusader Tobin Bartell wouldn't have it any other way. As The Leader of The Movement, when he's not organizing protests or giving speeches, he's orchest...A King Ensnared, A Historical Novel of Scotland (The Stewart Chronicles), by J. R. TomlinOn the dangerous stage of medieval Scotland, one man--in an English dungeon--stands between the Scots and anarchy. Robert III, King of the Scots, is dead, and Scotland in 1406 is balanced on a knife's edge. As he eyes the throne, King Robert's ruthless half-brother, the Duke of Albany, has already murdered one prince and readies to kill young James Stewart, prince and heir to the crown. James flees Scotland and his murderous uncle. Captured and imprisoned by the English, he grows to be a man of contradictions, a poet yet a knight, a dreamer yet fiercely driven. Hardened by his years in the Tower of London and haunted by his brother's brutal murder, James is determined to recover his crown and end his uncle'...Dead Quarantine (Zombieclypse), by A RosariaUnbeknownst to two teenagers-Ralph worried about a history exam he didn't study for and Sarah having studied all weekend-a flu pandemic with apocalyptic proportions rages over the world. On Monday, they arrive at their high school besieged by men in hazmat suits, escorting infected teenagers to buses. Ralph is forced on one of these quarantine buses and Sarah, along with the remaining healthy student body, gets quarantined at school.

This flu however is worse than the 1918 Spanish Flu that killed a hundred million people-much worse. This flu turns its victims into the walking dead. The few not infected are left not only with the grief of their family and friends passing, but also with the horror of their families, friends...An American Outlaw, by John Stonehouse The No. 1 Chart-Topper in Crime / Action Fiction (Kindle US)The scion of one of the West's great outlaws comes home from the war in Iraq--Gilman James, the last of three childhood friends to return. His brothers-in-arms are mere shadows of their former selves--Gil, unmarked--determines to take care of them. But how far should a man go for the people he loves' Stepping across the line between right and wrong, Gil finds himself stranded in the Texan desert--as a bank heist he's planned goes horribly wrong. Pursued into the badlands by US Marshal John Whicher, Gil crosses paths with Tennille Lab...Winter Arrives (White Cairns Ski School, Episode 1), by Roz MarshallWhen her ski instructor husband is delayed from returning to Scotland, it falls to Jude Winters - creative graphic artist, mother and home-maker - to get the season started for ailing White Cairns Ski School. It's a challenge that's way out of her comfort zone. How can she turn things around and keep the wolf from their door until he gets back' "Winter Arrives" is the 1st novella from the 'White Cairns Ski School' series about a Scottish snowsports school. Episode 2, "Fear of Falling", is also available. Please note: British English spelling and grammar PG / PG-13 content This is a novella of approximately 17,500 words or 76-100 pages (depending on you...Warning: Something Else Is Happening, by Lindsay EdmundsIn this dystopian fairy tale, the fantasy creatures are e-beasts. They live in Networld.

A tribe of e-beasts called The Dreadful Night have a vendetta against the human race. They prank people at every opportunity and do not care about the collateral damage they do in Networld.

Cel, an intelligent and idealistic e-beast, is on a hero's quest to re-establish good order in Networld.

Something else happens instead....A New Premise, by Cynthia WashburnIn the near future a crisis erupts when terrorists change their target from buildings and people to the world money supply. They discover a way to duplicate all paper currency as well as credit and debit cards in a way that renders detection impossible. The markets are flooded with phony products and chaos ensues. A new government emerges in the U.S. with tight control of economic markets, prices and wages. It introduce a new financial system using an implanted microchip. But is the 'grain', as the microchip is called, merely an implanted debit card or are there more sinister and hidden functions' A New Premise follows five different people coping in a dysfunctional new world that seems to only work for the few elite....6 Keys to a Vibrant Mind: The Complete Handbook for Smart and Sexy Women Over 40 (Keys to Vibrance), by Lucia Amora* Tired of struggling to maintain sanity in the rush of life' 
* Is your work and family taking over your life' 
* Are you ready to take charge of your health as a woman' 
* Do you want to achieve True Vibrance in your vocation as a woman'

This book is especially crafted for women, just like you, to empower you through the minefield of choices to stay fit, mentally, emotionally, and spiritually.

In this book, you will discover how to:

- Improve your brain and sharpen your memory 
- Reduce stress and eliminate burnout 
- Control anger with your kids and family 
- Gain relief from anxiety and depression 
- Eliminate fears about the future that hold you back 
...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Distance Between: A Travel Memoir, by Mike McIntyre The new travel memoir from the bestselling author of The Kindness of Strangers and The Wander Year..."McIntyre writes eloquently."--Publishers WeeklyIn his most personal book yet, lifelong vagabond Mike McIntyre invites readers into his little corner of the world--a corner that is always moving. As a young man, McIntyre careened around the globe to escape boredom, bad jobs and a broken heart. Over the next three decades, he instead journeyed the world to encounter challenges, captivating characters and valuable life lessons. In this collection of forty-six stories from twenty countries--including such far-flung locales as Guatemala, Hungary, Bhutan, Sri Lanka, China and th...A Stone's Throw, by Alida WinternheimerTwo-time Pushcart Prize nominated (2013) author, Alida Winternheimer, delivers a story of love and longing in A Stone's Throw.

Simona Casale is a Minneapolis painter with a successful career. Having never known her mother, the last thing she wants is a baby, and being at a pivotal moment on her artistic path, it's a bad time to find out she's pregnant. Gemma Ledbetter, a London homemaker, is desperate for the baby she can't have.

Simona and Gemma live an ocean apart and never meet, yet they have much in common: art, longing, and a magic that changes both of their lives. And then there is Peter, the man they love. Magic, like any great act of creation, comes at a price...and one of them will have to pay.

...Creating Gem, Beaded & Bonsai Wire Trees: Step by Step Instructions, 400 Photos & Drawings, by Sal VillanoCreating Gem, Beaded and Bonsai Wire Trees This book is the result of more than three years of work. My inspiration for writing my third book on the subject of creating wire trees and other pieces using wire, came to me while showing my work at many art and craft shows, and in art galleries. Interested people would ask me how I got started, and, some people, who were really interested in my work, said I should write a book showing how I create my tree sculpture. I have taken great care in creating this third book, not only adding many more different types of sculpture, but also adding many extras I think the reader will find very helpful. I not only explain and illustrate for you, how to create each piece, I also show or explain how to...The Dragon Sisters (The Dragon Sisters Trilogy), by Virginia FoxKaja doesn't like change in her life. And why should she' Everything seems to be quite nice and settled: she is living in a cosy flat in the centre of Zurich, together with her faithful dog Zorro. She has a successful career as a computer programmer and a casual relationship with a charming work colleague. Surely, it couldn't get any better. - But then her whole life comes crashing down: her lover turns out to be a cheat, her professional reputation is in tatters and to cap it all, she starts seeing a shiny blue creature called Lance who does his very best to get on her nerves.

Has it all been too much for her recently' Is she hallucinating' Or is she the only girl in the world with a personal dragon at her service'

<b...Persuasion Skills (Boardroom Acts), by Laurel CremantIn the aftermath of a major health scare, Pepper Holts makes the relief-inspired decision to seize the day. Unfortunately, most of her "seizing" involves a bit of merlot and her best friend's pants! After a shared night of passion she realizes that her feelings for Jax are a lot more complicated than she ever thought. Jax has finally realized that his allergy to marriage has nothing to do with the institution itself, and everything to do with the women in his bed-or more specifically, the one woman not in his bed. Her reaction to their one night together has him scrambling to regroup. So he does what he knows best-he disappears, and he thinks. The plan'-convince Pepper into staying with him at a secluded cabin for one ...Cyber Dawn (A Ben Raine Novel), by M.L. AdamsBen survived cancer. That was the easy part.

After losing his leg to cancer and spending six years as a prototype in a top-secret cybernetic research program, seventeen-year-old Ben Raine is ready for a normal life. Now a junior in high school, it seems as though normal is just what he's going to get. He's met new friends, made the varsity football team, and even scored a date with the school's head cheerleader. But just as life is starting to look up, Ben hears four words that will change everything --

You never had cancer.

Determined to find out why, Ben hires Sarah -- a classmate who moonlights as a hacker -- to help him hunt down the truth. But when they get too close, the...Murder on Arna Island, by Noreen MayerFreda, a journalist, arrives at a counselling centre in Arna Island, a tiny island off the coast of Galway in Ireland. She meets Dr Simon Murray and Nurse Nancy Jones who run the centre. Freda has come here to the centre to have counselling for stress. 
She meets three other clients who have come from the same neighbourhood, Rosie, Gloria, and Herbie. These three have known each other for years, but they were never friends. 
All the clients are forced to talk to each other in group therapy. They each have done things in the past they are ashamed of, and their misdemeanours are exposed by the others in the meetings. Furthermore, Rosie and Gloria are openly hostile to each other.
When a murder takes place inside the centre, ...Question Answered, by Wade HobbsNASA asks a major question: Has life developed beyond Earth' In Bestseller 'Question Answered,' Wade Hobbs proves that life lives in Jupiter's moon Europa and Saturn's moon Enceladus. Both moons hold large bodies of water. In fact, Europa holds over twice as much saltwater as Earth. Hobbs offers a novel statistical argument and proves that microscopic life lives in both moons. 'Question Answered' unlocks the answer to an ancient mystery. The Jet Propulsion Lab published new findings about Europa in 2013. This new information necessitates an Addendum to 'Question Answered' (Third Edition, 2013)....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Aquaria (Zodiac Rising Series - Aquarius), by Margaret LakeAquaria, conceptual artist (although she'd created nothing), free spirit (although she likes the life provided by her fishing captain father), a woman who wants to get as far away from fish and fishermen as she can. But until she can wheedle the money out of her father, she's stuck in the tiny seaport town she'd grown up in.

Javier, Javy to his friends and family, loves the sea, and as a third generation fisherman, has no intention of giving up the life he was born for. But when he meets Aquaria, nearly running her down in the dark with his bike, he's soon faced with a choice that could tear him apart; his love or his life.
...Enceladus!, by Wade HobbsHobbs proves microbes live in the ocean of Enceladus, Saturn's moon. But that moon ejects ice plumes into space. Do microbes survive in the plumes? Hobbs offers a method for detecting whether such microbes exist....Sword of Spirit (Legendary Armor of God), by David J. VanBergen Jr.In a land that has known peace for centuries, an enemy to the north is stirring again. 300 years ago, the Armor of God protected the land, but was lost and became legend. Now that it is needed again, even the legends have faded into obscurity.

With the help of an ancient prophecy, Persephonie, a young druid, finds the unlikely hero prophesied to save the world and starts him along the epic quest to find the armor and save the Kingdom. Mat, a young man barely past his 17th birthday, is thrust into a quest that will change his life and change the world.

With the fate of the Southern Kingdom hanging in the balance, will this untested young man be able to save his friends, family, and, ultimately, himself'

<...Confessions of a Monster Hunter 1, by Eric GuindonHunter Black's Journey as a Monster Hunter Starts Here!>>From the author of the best-selling A Wizard's Life series.>>ON SPECIAL FOR $0.99 UNTIL JAN 27!<<Warning: Contains Strong Language.Read all about Hunter Black's journey through life as a monster hunter in his own, sometimes filthy, words.He begins his story a simple accountant but quickly finds himself in over his head when his eyes are opened to the supernatural creatures all around him.Follow along as he fights against the odds in a world where monsters secretly dominate and the average Joe is just a meal waiting to happen.>>Scoll up and click buy to start read...Write Attitude, by Diana Bocco ** Special Price for a limited-time only: 3 books for the price of 2! ** Three essential books to help inspire and jumpstart your writing career. Together in one especially-priced box set collection. If you have ever wondered how successful writers got there and how you can do the same. this collection is for you. The set includes: How They Did It: 25 bloggers, authors and writers share all their secrets about earning a living and how you can do it too Some of the country's most prominent freelancers and bloggers share their best advice, covering everything from jumpstarting your career, landing well-paid assignments, expanding beyond your comfort zone, avoiding scams, an...Allegra, by Anna Lisle1822: Byron's young illegitimate daughter dies in an Italian Convent, sent away from the mother who adored her. 1838: young Alice Clarke, unhappily married to a brutal man, is pursued on London's streets by a mysterious Greek man and a cloaked woman. Alice is illicitly in love with a sea captain sailing the perilous route to India around Africa. When he vanishes on a voyage, her pursuers draw her into an increasingly tense game of cat and mouse, played out between the early Victorian squalor of London's Rookeries and the splendour of its Mayfair squares. A murder in Regent's Park reinforces the message that Alice is involved in a very dangerous game. But how is she linked to a brilliant and notorious group of English poets living in Italy s...This Time Tomorrow: a World War One novel, by Rupert ColleyTwo brothers. One woman. A nation at war.
A compelling story of war, brotherly love, romance and betrayal during World War One.

Vast in scope and intimate in the portrayal of three lives swept along by circumstances, 'This Time Tomorrow' moves from the drawing rooms of Edwardian London to the trenches of the Western Front and to the uncertainty of post-war Britain.

When Guy Searight volunteers to fight with the British army in the early days of World War One, he leaves behind his girlfriend, Mary. While away fighting, Guy's younger brother, Jack, seizes an opportunity to woo Mary for himself.

Forthright and self assured, Guy has always looked out for his confident but frail ...The Prince (Cape Elizabeth Series), by Pamela LynWerewolves are a group so well hidden, many people believe them to be nothing more than clever fairytales. In Cape Elizabeth, however, not everyone gets a happily ever after. In fact, some die rather painfully.

A Pack's Alpha Group is its life force - the soul and heart of the community. When someone starts murdering members of the Alpha family,
the Pack breaks down and accusations start to fly.

Sloan Morgan Upton, the 18 year old Alpha prince, hears them all. Until now, his biggest concerns have been controlling the Junior Pack at school, finding alcohol and keeping study hall from becoming a boxing session. But now that his family is under attack, he and his Junior Pack must work together to find the kille...


----------



## KBoards Admin

KNOWN, by Wade HobbsJoin Astrobiology's cutting edge. Find out what's KNOWN about life in Jupiter's moon Europa. You'll find an easy-to-read explanation supported with colorful pictures. Hobbs presents a novel statistical argument and proves mathematically that microscopic life must live in Europa. It's no longer a matter of speculation. It's KNOWN. And the same argument applies to Saturn's icy moon Enceladus. Both moons hold large bodies of saltwater that harbor microscopic life....An Untitled Lady, by Nicky PenttilaA young woman struggles to reconcile a tragic past and an uncertain future in a city on the brink of revolt. *Not a traditional Regency* Shocking family news forces Madeline Wetherby to abandon her plans to marry an earl and settle for upstart Manchester merchant Nash Quinn. When she discovers that her birth father is one of the weavers her husband is putting out of work--and a radical leader--Maddie must decide which family she truly desires, the man of her heart or the people of her blood. An earl's second son, Nash chose a life of Trade over Society. When protest marches spread across Lancashire, the pressure on him grows. If he can't ...Agent I1: Tristan (Superhero Romance) (The D.I.R.E. Agency), by Joni HahnAgent I1: Tristan Jacobs

Credentials:
• Second generation Former Navy SEAL
• DIRE's top agent
Enhancements:
• Teleportation
• Invisibility

Raised in the art of warfare, Former Navy SEAL, Tristan Jacobs, has always been a force to reckon with. Now that D.I.R.E. has successfully implemented his scientific enhancements, he's a walking weapon. Unstoppable, as long as he stays focused. No relationships.

When ex-BUD/S teammate, Aidan Monroe, interrupts his long-awaited sabbatical to call in a favor, Tristan reluctantly fills the simple request: take out his sister's fiance.

One problem: Rachel Monroe - smokin' hot, kind-hearted, and in despera...Fast Diet Success: How to Lose More, Fast Easier, and Feel Great If You're Doing an Intermittent Fast, Alternate Day Fast, Daniel Fast, or Other Fasting Diet, by Amy SuttonLEARN HOW TO ENJOY YOUR FASTING DIET - WITH EASE
Are you thinking about doing an intermittent fasting diet like The Every Other Day Diet, The Alternate Day Diet, The 5:2 Diet, or The FastDiet'

Fasting diets can be an incredibly easy, enjoyable way to lose weight, but fast diet books are heavy on research and light on tips about how to live your life when you're eating every other day. What do you do about special events, working, family members who think you're crazy, and when you're hungry and headachey on a fast day'

Fasting Diet Success shows you how to deal with the day-to-day issues of fasting your way to weight loss success and what to expect before you fast, during ...Charles And Edward, by Beau Garçon De La NuitA tale of true love. When two souls meet on a chance encounter, they didn't know that it would be a day that would change both of their lives for ever. 
Set in the modern day in the years leading up to the Olympics and the Diamond Jubilee of 2012, this is a very modern love story with a unusual twist. 
Across the class divide that separates the extremely wealthy from the common man in modern day England two men meet and form a most unlikely bond.
True love has no barriers and can strike anyone anywhere when they least expect it. Once felt it will stop you in your tracks and all you will be able to think about is the object of your affections.

Edward is a humble young man from south London, born into a pover...Cleaver Square, by Sean CampbellThe bleakest winter on record and a gruesome discovery bring DCI David Morton to the Hackney Marshes in search of a clue, any clue, as to the identity of a dead child found near the Old River Lea. Meanwhile, closer to home, Morton's long suffering wife Sarah comes to the conclusion that her man has been doing more than work during his late nights at the office. As he closes in on the mystery of the boy's identity his life begins to crumble and a terrible wrong is done to someone he loves. With all of London watching, Morton's impeccable ethics will be tested to their limit as he is forced to choose between doing what is right and what is legal. ...A Tale of Two Worlds, by Susan Waterwyk
"The Earth, once asleep, has awakened, from deep in her belly come cries; her mountains and valleys are shaken and seas rise up to the skies."

The ancient Keepers of Akosh can do nothing to prevent the catastrophes. They have known since the sinking of Atlantis that the living world of Earth would awaken. Volcanic eruptions, earthquakes and tsunamis threaten the people of the Earth so the Keepers spent thousands of years terraforming the primitive world of Lantamyra to serve as a sanctuary for the refugees from Earth. Now the Gathering begins.

The dragons that rule the three Great Houses of Lantamyra need the giant myra crystals from Atlantis to strengthen the large array in the House of Gaia Jade to be ...Glimmer, by Nicola McDonaghBy the author of Echoes from the Lost Ones - a new riveting collection of tales.Purchase your copy of this weird and wonderful anthology - including the Award Winning story, 'Glimmer'. If you enjoy reading high quality fiction, then these seven tales of mysterious liaisons, supernatural intrigue, deathly hauntings and disturbing fixations will enthral and unnerve you. Discover hidden secrets, forbidden urges, necromancy and a rebellious housewife between the pages of this fascinating book. 'He wriggled and pushed the bedclothes down. It was the first time I had seen him in the flesh. His skin was white, and smooth as the skin on warm milk. Never knew a man could feel so soft. More used to rough hands...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Immortal Lies (Tybalt Jones), by S. L. Gray"Being a vampire isn't all it's cracked up to be. Anyone who tells you otherwise is prowling for a snack."

Tybalt Jones is not your typical creature of the night. He prefers Havana shirts to capes and his "sidekick" is a curvy faerie girl. Not a hunchback in sight. He's been out of the vampire "scene" for years, and he'd be happy to stay out for the rest of his unlife.

But vampires connected to Tybalt are disappearing from St. Sebastian's streets. To make matters worse, he's on a literal deadline to clean up the city.

With a little gypsy know-how, a dab of faerie luck and a crash course in using his unusual gifts, he might just survive to restore peace.

For now....Linear Shift, Part 2, by Paul B KohlerPeter's story continues in Linear Shift, Part 2. As mission training commences, Peter faces many physical, mental, and moral challenges, demanding that he choose between what is right for himself or what is right for all of humanity. An emotional roller-coaster from the very beginning that doesn't let up until the very last moment....What Remains, by Nicole R. TaylorI'd never known true darkness until the lights went out.
I had never known what it was to be hungry.
Everyone I ever knew was dead. If they weren't, then they wished they were.
I know I did.

Prue Ashford has been surviving alone in the Australian bush for the last three years. After an unknown virus wiped out most of the human population, she escaped the chaos and hid. Every town and city was locked down into quarantine, but that only led to the inevitable. Death.
Living off the land, avoiding other survivors turned bad, she's led a lonely life, surviving on the edge of a very narrow cliff. The moment she begins to lose hope is when she meets the handsome and enigmatic, Shaw.
He's the first human b...Just Shut Up And Kill Me You Freak!, by Carl EsquibelDo you crave a good thrill' Then let me tickle your spine.
Are you a hopeless romantic' Then you'll love my female lead.
Are you demented' Then you'll find a kindred spirit in my male lead.
Do you enjoy a good, dark giggle' That, I can deliver.

When the story starts, Jake is a ticking time bomb ready to explode all over the student body at UCLA. But, just before he self destructs, he meets a beautiful exchange student from Ecuador, Bianca, who completely turns his life around...or does she'

Over the next 15 years, their lives overlap and spew out tremendous amounts of rage and passion from Los Angeles to South America. This black hole of violence can't help but suck in other entities as well which...Shiloh Stark, by Van HoltOn Sale for a limited time! Regularly $7.99.
SHILOH STARK
In one of the bloodiest battles of the War Between the States, he became known as Shiloh Stark by outshooting everyone else in his outfit.
After the war he roamed the world in search of a peace he did not find.
Ten years after the war ended, a tall man wearing dark clothes and two tied-down guns appeared in No Man's Land, where there was no law and no peace.
But Shiloh Stark was no longer looking for peace. He came prepared for war.

More action-packed gunfighting westerns by Van Holt:
A Few Dead Men
Blood in the Hills
Brandon's Law
Curly Bill and R...A French Liaison, by Les BockAveril Parnell is an investment banker in the American Midwest with an obsession: he wishes to acquire a financially troubled French bank, Finance Suez, which was once the largest and most powerful financial institution in the world.
Jacques Montand was once an executive with Finance Suez. He was fired as the whistle-blower who brought to the attention of the authorities the bank's illegalities. Recruited by Averil to lead the buyout effort for the French bank, Jacques anticipates that he will return to Paris in triumph as the new president of a reconstituted Finance Suez.
But powerful men in the French government do not want Jacques to celebrate anytime soon. They intend that Finance Suez remain in French owners...Stolen (The Legacy Book 1), by Marcella Denise SpencerWhen an ancient artifact goes missing, Eleanor Griffin, housemaid to Lord Bureyton, is thought to have witnessed the crime. The investigating constable, Jeremiah Massey, assumed it an ordinary theft, but the truth is something he would have never imagined....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Good Eats: The Deluxe Edition, by Elle ChambersGood Eats: The Deluxe Edition is a 34,000 word novella that tells the story of the Crawford family in 1960s Louisiana.

The Haitian-Creole people, their religion, Vodoun, and the rumors of hoodoo rituals have brought esteemed cultural anthropologist Michael Crawford, his nine-year-old daughter Libby, and his Haitian-Creole nanny, Virgine Santiago, to the area. Michael's a skeptic of the Vodoun faith and hoodoo in general-until the day his daughter is discovered lifeless at the bottom of a creek. Devastated and unable to let go, Michael makes a deal with the local bokor (sorcerer)-bring his daughter back and the bokor's debts will be paid for life. Two days later, Libby returns. The question is: as what'

This e...Echoes in the Silence (The Siren Saga), by Julie JohnstoneThe action of urban fantasy and the heat of paranormal romance combine in Echoes in the Silence. You won't want to miss this new spin on the legend of the Sirens-and the doomed, protective race of Cordisi Hunters who must kill them in order to live or face death in order to love.
--Susannah Sandlin, author of the award-winning Penton Legacy paranormal romance series

"A dark and suspenseful journey into the lives of creatures we've always believed to be myths, Julie Johnstone's Echoes in the Silence will have you on the edge of your seat, rooting for these deadly star-crossed lovers."
-Jerrica Knight-Cantania

The saying Love Kills could be the epitaph on Alyse Estes' tombstone if only she could die...Cop Killer (A District One Thriller), by Ryne Douglas Pearson From the bestselling author of All For One, Top Ten, and Simple Simon... "I learned long ago what a partner is. He's the guy behind you with a gun." Detectives Jack James and Danny Owen are on the trail of a killer. But not just any murderer. A cold and calculating executioner accomplishing what police and the courts could not: bring vengeance upon those who beat the system and escaped punishment for heinous crimes. Crimes that seem echoed in the retribution the avenging angel is meting out in some real world expression of 'an eye for an eye'. But as t...The Girl from the Rune Yard, by Eric GuindonThe Time Before is long gone, but the magic of that age remains... in the Rune Yard!From the author of the best-selling fantasy series: A Wizard's Life - Apprentice, Journeyman, and Master. The Rune Yard looms large in young Kyria's life. This junkyard, filled with the remnants of the magic of the Time Before, has a deep influence on her. But when bandits come to the Yard, she is set on a path that begins with discovering the mysteries of the Rune Yard, but ends with her seeking justice for the wrongs done to her family. Get to know Kyria and the Rune Yard now, scroll up and click Buy!...Vision of Shadows, by Vincent MorroneAfter the death of her parents, Bristol Blackburn's life is thrown into chaos and she's forced to move to Spirit, a small town where shadows are stirring. As she learns to navigate her new school and figures out how to keep her psychic abilities secret from her family, Bristol comes face to face with the boy who makes a regular appearance in her dreams: the gorgeous, possibly deadly, Payne McKnight. Soon she'll find out if Payne will be the love of her life, or the end of it - and she has no idea which possibility scares her more.

And that's not even the worst of it. Strange shadows are haunting her dreams, and they're up to something that could put Bristol and the lives of everyone she loves in jeopardy....Neuri Shape-Shifter (Stone Quest), by Leigh Podgorski The third book of the Stone Quest Series finds Luke and Beth's marriage reeling as daughter Bridget Grace struggles for autonomy, her psychic abilities, as she approaches menses, soaring. Adding to the tumult is the case of three missing girls vanished from the Lower East Side of Manhattan where Luke lived as the disciple of the black magician Armand Jacobi. Luke's investigation takes him to the raging Vampire Club scene where ominous signs point irrefutably to Jacobi's involvement. Then, BG vanishes, leaving behind only a cryptic note. Luke's world is further shattered by the sudden appearance of a beautiful older woman-- Dan...Rain is a Song without Lyrics, by Ángel Gil ChezaDEBUT NOVEL BEST-SELLER IN AMAZON SPAIN 2013

Special Xmas offer! Standard price $3.99

Rain is a Song without Lyrics is a story that could have happened; the descriptions of physical anthropology and archaeology and the real accounts of Ireland's entangled history and the Viking world connect this fiction with real events, the traces of which are found by the author beneath the Irish rain.

The story is born in the mud of cold Ireland in 2003, where the author worked in an archaeological excavation. After a thousand years of burial, he opened up the ground with his hands and what he found moved him so immensely that he began to feel connected to those mysterious skeletal remains that ...A Rough Deliverance: Collected Poems 1983-2013, by Nancy Bevilaqua How the night parades. How wretched all the milky stars a million years erupting, the dry cicadas, silent, sliding among leaves, this glass I said I wouldn't have. Here's to a rough deliverance, the fire in the chest.
*****The poems in A Rough Deliverance address love, suicide, music, AIDS, the life of Jesus, substance use, and more. Reviewers call the book "artistic, moving, and heartfelt" and "a solid and moving collection."...


----------



## Celeste

The Cat's Guide to Human Behavior, by Xina Marie UhlAt last, the mysteries of humans' strange habits and bizarre desires are revealed in this clever, timely guide for the modern cat. Discover answers to timeless feline questions such as: Why does my human refuse to groom herself with her tongue' For decades felines have been meowing for such a guidebook - don't deny them any longer!...Forgotten (In The Shadows: Book One), by Catherine Gardiner Sycamore Heights, where everyone keeps a deadly secret. On the surface Katrina Harvey is like any other 17-year-old about to start their senior year but not everything is quite as it seems. After being violently attacked she loses her memory and now has no idea who is friend, foe, or - most importantly - that she happens to be a 235-year-old vampire. Now Katrina is being stalked by someone, or something, who doesn't want her to remember her past and will do anything to keep it that way. Sixteen-year-old Suzanne Harvey was left distraught when her older sister, Katrina, disappeared two centuries ago. Suzanne was turned into a w...Checking Inn, by Emily HarperKate Foster runs the Summerside Inn (and her life) by well-organized checklists.

Make sure the caterers don't serve devil's food cake to the Christian Women's Alliance-- check.

Tell my mother that having a seance to get rid of any unwanted spirits in the kitchen during dinnertime is not okay- check.

Send a friendly reminder to all staff that the pens are colour coded for everyone's enjoyment, and therefore it is not a good idea to put them all in one jar in order to "spice things up" as was anonymously suggested-- check.

But, when an acclaimed hotel critic dies at the Inn, just before she's about to publish a scathing review that would ruin the business, Kate's life and ...A French Liaison, by Les BockAveril Parnell is an investment banker in the American Midwest with an obsession: he wishes to acquire a financially troubled French bank, Finance Suez, which was once the largest and most powerful financial institution in the world.
Jacques Montand was once an executive with Finance Suez. He was fired as the whistle-blower who brought to the attention of the authorities the bank's illegalities. Recruited by Averil to lead the buyout effort for the French bank, Jacques anticipates that he will return to Paris in triumph as the new president of a reconstituted Finance Suez.
But powerful men in the French government do not want Jacques to celebrate anytime soon. They intend that Finance Suez remain in French owners...The Griffin's Boy (The Griffin Riders' Chronicles), by Julia HughesIn a world where only those of noble birth are invited to join the elite Griffin Riders, orphan Neb is destined for a life of drudgery. His path changes when he steals the disobedient young griffin Balkind in an attempt to prove that you don't need noble blood to become a hero. Join "The Griffin's Boy" on the adventure of a lifetime as he encounters girls for the very first time, learns the meaning of friendship and battles evil forces for his very soul....The Pale Hand of God (The Paruus Histories Book 1), by S. M. White"All Ages have a living darkness. In some, it is long buried. In others, it lives and thrives. And then there is the darkness no one sees, the patient darkness that reveals itself only when all light fails." In an Age of fallen heroes, stolen princesses, and a city prison, the world balances upon the blades of haunted men. Behind the walls of the clergy-controlled prison city of Iban Su, Lainn Sevai endures. But after losing his father and brother, Lainn finds the determination to seek freedom, following in the footsteps of the man whose iron tutelage molded him into one of the fiercest warriors Iban Su has ever known. In the process he discovers his father's terrible secret, and uncovers the thousand year mystery as ...The Crowd (The Crowd Files), by KT VaporA rookie agent's renegade decision could cost her a career at the FBI. Or her life.

THE ROOKIE

25-year old rookie FBI agent Jane Shepherd never thought she'd find herself in this position. Over a month after graduating from Quantico, Jane was parked behind a desk, assisting in a cut-and-dry white collar case. The young agent was anxious for some action. Little did Agent Shepherd know, she was about to get more than she bargained for.

THE KILLER

Four bodies. 24 hours. A frightening and fearless serial killer stalked the small town of Salem, New Hampshire. The overwhelmed police force called for assistance from the FBI. "The case is not under our jurisdiction, so just go up to Salem and he...A French Darcy, by Kay DixonFired from her high-flying corporate job, marketing guru Rebecca Ford arrives in rural France for a period of rest and recuperation. Despite being prompted by her best friend, attracting a 'French Darcy' is a long way from her thoughts.Before her feet touch the ground, she finds herself drawn to two men--the Vicomte de Bornay, a member of the French nobility who appeals to her desire for respect and status; and Marc Lambert, a good-looking street trader who both irritates and intrigues her in equal measure. The Vicomte makes his play and flatters her by asking for her professional help. The street trader ignores her ... at least for a while. But then s...Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a "half-breed." At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brother's death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....


----------



## KBoards Admin

A Crazy Homecoming (Crazy Texas), by Cate BaylorBook 1 in a series celebrating home, family, community, and taking a chance on love. After a boardroom meltdown, Daphne Simms gets dumped and fired by her boss-slash-lover. Humiliated and adrift, she runs to the only true home she's ever known--her grandmother's rural Texas ranch, called Crazy. She knows a ranch is a far cry from corporate life, but she certainly doesn't expect to be greeted by a cranky, sexy cowboy shoving a shotgun in her face. Mick Williams has lived and worked on Crazy for twenty years. He'll be damned if he's gonna let a city slicker like Daphne sa...Sweet Dreams, by Lisa MaligaFormer bakery employee Brenda Nevins is now a successful romance author of the Yolanda's Yummery book series. Best friend and agent, Samantha Ho, has gotten her a movie deal and a reality TV show about her forthcoming bakery, named after her bestselling series. The frosting on Brenda's cake is her engagement to handsome and sexy Warren Stillman, a Beverly Hills attorney.

Complications arise whenever any communication she sends or receives turns into snippets of a cheesy fantasy story. Her agent, fiancé, movie producer and anyone else on the receiving end thinks she's playing a stupid joke. Who is responsible for hijacking her career, her finances, and even her fiancé'

For Brenda, finding the culprit is nece...Flirting With The Camera, by Ros ClarkeHattie Bell is beautiful, brilliant and bigger than your average plus-sized model. She's also about to get her big break, working with top fashion photographer Tom Metcalfe. She's hoping that being his model for his new art photography exhibition will lead to the career she's always dreamed of. The sizzlingly sexy affair with Tom is simply a bonus. As soon as he sets eyes on Hattie, Tom knows he's found his muse. Working with Hattie is going to send his career rising into the stratosphere. Falling in love with Hattie is going to bring his life crashing down around his feet. Flirting With The Camera is a 40,000 word romance novella....Fragments of a Melody, by Laura Haley-McNeilOlivia St. Claire's story doesn't begin with Prelude and Fugue. It begins in Aberdeen, Colorado.
Once upon a time Olivia made a choice....Between Rock n Roll and a Hard Place, by Vanessa LennoxBetween Rock n Roll and a Hard Place delivers a sweet, funny, and sexy Rocker Romance. Genna Fleming's world revolves around her children, Tess and Xavier, and her writing, but events spin out of control when Irish rock star Connor Damon bursts into her life. Connor first alarms, then charms Genna when a hotel mix up - or is it fate' - throws them together. As he and his band kick off their North American tour in Boston, Connor is smitten and begins his pursuit of Genna. Her days of solitary writing, readings at small bookstores, and caring for her horses shifts into the fast-lane of super-models at after-concert parties, crazed fans, and ravenous paparazzi. Genna is soon to...Trapped: Expanded Edition (Bite-Sized Romance: Zombie Apocalypse), by Rose FrancisWARNING: Due to mature content, recommended for 18+. Also includes dominant/submissive themes with alpha male.
Serena is between a rock and a hard place.A military experiment gone wrong has sent her world crashing down--along with everybody else's--as a mysterious disease turns living, breathing, red-blooded people into mindless weapons of destruction. Supplies have run so low that her husband leaves to find food and never returns. Serena finds herself alone, preparing for inevitable death from starvation when her husband's best friend, Steven, shows up to her rescue. After seeing his best friend turn, Stev...Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a "half-breed." At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brother's death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....Crash Into Me (Heart of Stone), by K.M. Scott***USA TODAY Bestseller*** The first book in the Heart of Stone series--look for Fall Into Me (Heart of Stone #2) and Give In To Me (Heart of Stone #3) NOW AVAILABLE and find out why readers have fallen in love with Tristan and Nina's story! What would you give up for everything' Tristan Stone was powerful, commanding, sex incarnate. And he wore it all so well. From the moment his mesmerizing gaze met mine, I had no choice but surrender to everything he was. His power. His decadence. His passion. He was all I never knew I needed. He wanted to possess me, and I wanted to be his everything. All I had to do was accept what he offered. But everything has a price. The world ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

A French Liaison, by Les BockAveril Parnell is an investment banker in the American Midwest with an obsession: he wishes to acquire a financially troubled French bank, Finance Suez, which was once the largest and most powerful financial institution in the world.
Jacques Montand was once an executive with Finance Suez. He was fired as the whistle-blower who brought to the attention of the authorities the bank's illegalities. Recruited by Averil to lead the buyout effort for the French bank, Jacques anticipates that he will return to Paris in triumph as the new president of a reconstituted Finance Suez.
But powerful men in the French government do not want Jacques to celebrate anytime soon. They intend that Finance Suez remain in French owners...Handy Man (Calladine & Bayliss 1), by HH DurrantWas it gang warfare' Was it about drugs' Was someone new shaking a serious fist at the old guard' DI Tom Calladine didn't think so. He trusted his instincts and they told him that this was something else entirely. This was murder - brutal and gory in the extreme. Someone was secretly working on a quest of his own. This someone was a murderer with an inventive mind who killed with skill and left bloody remnants of his victims strewn all over his patch. Finding the culprit would prove challenging and in the end give him the shock of his career so far.

First in the Calladine and Bayliss series of detective novels.
...A Few Dead Men, by Van HoltOn Sale for a Limited Time!! Normally $7.99.
A FEW DEAD MEN
Wearing a badge and a Colt .45, Ben Cobbett had tamed some of the wildest towns in the West. When he stopped in the isolated desert town of Rockville to give himself and his tired horse a little rest, he wasn't looking for another wild town to tame. But an old rancher wanted him to clean out a gang of vicious outlaws and rustlers who had ruined the old man's daughter and run off most of his stock. What were a few dead men to a gunslinging town tamer like Ben Cobbett'
The bad ones weren't afraid of Cobbett. They thought it would be fun to have him around, so they killed his horse to keep him from leaving. They soon learned that it was no fun a...The Book of Aftermath, by Abram GitspofEversor, the manhunter cyborg wakes up in an abandoned battlefield, surrounded by remains of many cyborgs of his kind. 
He remembers little but the harsh commandments from the Book of Mankind that he worshipped. 
Another failed human colony had to be eradicated for breaching the commandments of the sacred text. Eversor remembers - he was sent along with millions of other cyborgs to punish the offending human planet. 
Now the planet lay before him destroyed and Eversor was all alone. He is desperate to find a source of new commands he can follow - a new purpose. 
Eversor finds a sole human survivor (Vagus) but does not destroy him despite his instincts. The manhunter instead uses the human as a guide in search for a...Cold Energy.: The Alex Cave Series. Episode 2., by James M. CorkillIF YOU'RE LOOKING FOR A FAST PACED TECHNO THRILLER, THIS IS THE BOOK FOR YOU!

When the Polar Ice Sheet mysteriously expands by thousands of square miles, the sudden change in temperature begins to alter the global weather patterns, and the devastation is horrific on a planetary scale. Once again Alex Cave is thrust into the situation when the USGS asks for his help after an earthquake destroys the City of Victoria, Canada, and awakens the sleeping Mount Baker volcano.

On his quest to find the cause of these destructive forces and figure out a way to stop them, Alex joins the owner and scientists on the research ship, Mystic. What they don't realize is that the Captain and his first mate have an alternative purpos...Lawgivers: A Dystopian Techno-Thriller, by Chris KohoutWelcome to the near future, where law enforcement has evolved. Attorneys are judge, jury and executioner in one. Police officers are free to investigate, interrogate and apprehend at will. Working together in pairs, they are called Lawgivers.

Like all attorneys, Sarah Jordan delivers justice with a katana blade. Moderate offenses result in the telltale scar of a Lawgiver sword through the palm. More serious crimes end with a blade through the heart.

When a young girl stumbles into their office after witnessing her father's murder, Sarah and her cop partner Robert seek the murderer but soon find they're on the trail of a vast conspiracy revolving around a new drug that vaccinates against all genetic diseases. Go...Tiernay West, Professional Adventurer, by Janni Lee SimnerIf there's lost treasure to be found, she's the one to find it. Tiernay West, Professional Adventurer-at your service.

Moving with the stealth of a great cat of the African plains, Tiernay West can track a bicycle over dry pavement and infiltrate secret organizations far beyond bedtime. She has little use for playing by the rules, doing as she's told, or spending time with her mother's dull new boyfriend and his computer-obsessed son.

Tiernay may be months away from (elementary school) graduation, but she already knows what she wants out of life: to become a professional adventurer, just like the heroine of her father's best-selling novels. She isn't scared of anything, and when she catches wind of pos...The King's Sword (Erdemen Honor), by C. J. BrightleyA disillusioned soldier. A spoiled, untried prince. A coup that threatens the country they love. When retired soldier Kemen finds the young prince Hakan fleeing an attempted assassination, he reluctantly takes the role of mentor and guardian. Keeping the prince alive is challenging enough. Making him a man is harder. As usurper Vidar tightens his grip on power, Kemen wrestles with questions of duty and honor. What if the prince isn't the best ruler after all' Invasion looms, and Kemen's decisions will shape the fate of a nation. What will he sacrifice for friendship and honor'...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Loving Me, Again: Prequel of Virtually Me, by P. K. DarlingPrequel to Virtually Me, this is a short story of approximately 6,000 words.

Kimberly, a divorced mother-of-three in her mid-forties, she feels that since the divorce her life has become meaningless. Her reality is laundry, dishes and life emergencies. Encouraged by success stories from people at work, she joins a dating chat room. Online, she is sexy confidence, SeattlesAnswerToBradshaw with a penchant for dirty talk. This encourages her to ditch the 'boring' Kimberley and hit the gym, change her closet and hairstyle. Until, the day when her cyber Romeo wants to meet in real life. Imagine her surprise when she realizes that she knows him online and offline too!

A light-hearted, romantic comedy about a sing...Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1, by Istvan Szabo Ifj.There are three types of angel stories in the world; the religious, the mainstream, the Crystal Shade. Discover Crystal Shade, the world's only Auralight Fantasy*. Now available on 6 continents, in 65 countries, via 200+ territorial retailers. "Thousands of stars could tell thousands of stories." Seven year old Grace always dreamt of becoming a guardian angel; like those who guarded and guided her people and prepared to bravely fight in a dreaded mythical event, the Crystal Shade - which never came. It's not like Grace ever wanted to see Demons. Or wants to know what evil and darkness is - things that no one ever faced on her world and ...I'm Only Human After All (The Empowerment Series Book 1), by Alex Rogers What do you do if you find yourself suddenly, and without provocation, the target of high school aggression, relentless insults, and painful isolation' Such is the dilemma of teenager Alex Rogers, the main character in I'm Only Human After All, the thought-provoking, absorbing novel inspired by the real-life trials of the author by the same name. In this penetrating story, Rogers draws from his personal experiences to offer invaluable insight to students, teachers, and parents everywhere on today's increasingly common, and highly damaging, instances of bullying and cyber-bullying. The novel's poignant, reflective first-person narrative details all that bullied young adults confront, casting cru...FIRE CRUISE, by Ken RossignolDANGER LURKS ON EVERY VOYAGE - what the cruise lines don't want you to know - how to be safe on your cruise. Crew with criminal backgrounds, drug dealers and mules carrying drugs on the ship, crime at the ports of the Caribbean and the biggest danger of all - fire on cruise ships. Learn about the one small item you should bring that fits in your pocket. Read this book before booking a cruise....Shattered Silence (Ghostly Rhapsody), by Ron C. NietoKeith never believed in Happily Ever After, at least not for someone like him. However, that's exactly what it feels like when he has the love of his life by his side. Alice fought everything she was, everything she thought she wanted to be, just to save him. When the nightmare blew over and the both of them were left standing, she thought she'd get her shot at happiness. But how long can bliss last when everything they hold dear starts to crumble around them' Can they truly be free of a hatred that's been alive for centuries' The song has been played and, in its wake, the silence shatters&#8230;...Karma of the Silo: the Collection (Karma Omnibus), by Patrice FitzgeraldHey Patrice ~ I LOVE this story idea! You have my complete blessing.

Hugh Howey, author of WOOL
***
Karma lives in the Silo, deep underground. She lives with a man whom she barely knows and with a name she doesn't remember choosing. When visions come to her about another husband, another way of life, and another world, Karma struggles to discover what came before.

Outside, there is only the swirl of toxic clouds and an endless darkness broken by the rare glimpse of a faded sun or a dim star.

Slowly, Karma learns where the real power is, and how to survive in this hellish concrete cylinder. Birth, death, love, murder, uprisings and cleanings come and go o...An Amazing World of Horses, by Samantha CovingtonA Fine Art Coloring Book for all Ages. These lightly rendered illustrations of beautiful horses, running free, rearing, jumping, frolicking and just being amazing. Show horses, work horses, frisky horses. All ages and skill levels will delight in the detail of this first of many volumes. A perfect gift for any aspiring Equestrian!...Brandon's Law, by Van HoltPre-release pricing. Limited time only! Regularly $7.99.
BRANDON'S LAW
Brandon's law was simple. Leave him alone. But Ram Salter's men couldn't leave him alone. They had orders from their boss to run him out of the country or kill him. That should have been easy. There were enough of them to get the job done. But which one of them would he kill first when they went for their guns? And how many of them would he kill before they got him? There was only one way to find out.

WARNING: Reading a Van Holt western may make you want to get on a horse and hunt some bad guys down in the Old West. Of course, the easiest and most enjoyable way to do it is vicariously - by reading another Van Holt wester...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Any Meat In That Soup? (a Sam Darling mystery), by Jerilyn DufresneWhen a man falls down at Samantha Darling's feet, she thinks it's pretty funny. But she stops joking when he turns up dead.

Social worker and would-be crime-solver Sam is busy trying to unravel the mystery as the death toll keeps mounting. She's thrilled to be hired by the handsome local PI to work in the ER and investigate.

"I'm being paid to snoop! I've died and gone to heaven." Her elation quickly evaporates when she finds out that her sister Jen is being investigated for the murders.

A trio of other suspects, a poisoning scare for her best bud and canine companion Clancy, and the back-and-forth pull of Sam's attraction to the dreamy Michael and the loyal George...Not in a Tuscan Villa: During a year in Italy, a New Jersey couple discovers the true Dolce Vita when they trade rose-colored glasses for 3Ds, by John PetraliaWhat happens if you decide to make a dream come true' Newly retired and looking for more than a vacation, John and Nancy Petralia intrepidly pack a few suitcases and head to the "perfect" Italian city. Within days their dream becomes a nightmare. After residing in two Italian cities, negotiating the roads and healthcare, discovering art, friends, food, and customs, the Petralias learn more than they anticipate--about Italy, themselves, what it means to be American, and what's important in life. Part memoir, part commentary, quirky and sincere, Not in a Tuscan Villa is about having the courage to step out of your comfort zone and do something challenging in later life. The adventure recaptures the Petralia's youth, rekindles their romance--a...Fairies and Fireflies: Bedtime Stories, by Becca PriceIn the Wide, Wild Field, friendship is bigger than fear, and can be found in the unlikeliest of places.

A butterfly fairy gets a kitten, raids a beehive, and makes friends with a firefly. Urisk the brownie gets a new home, and finds help overcoming his fear of the dark. Fireflies learn that friends come in all shapes and sizes, and let you be who you really are.

This collection includes the bonus story, Sunflower, which was also published in Dragons and Dreams.

These bedtime stories will enchant children ages 3-7....Untethered (YA paranormal), by Katie HayozLooking for something new and unique in paranormal YA' Untethered is it!A young adult novel about jealousy, obsession, and astral projection. Sixteen-year-old Sylvie isn't comfortable in her own skin. In fact, there are times she can't even manage to stay inside it. But if there is one thing she's sure of, it's her love for Kevin Phillips. She's willing to stake everything on it -- her family, her friends, and possibly her soul. Junior year is off to a less than stellar start for Sylvie: Her parents are splitting up, her little brother is sitting at her lunch table, and she's the target of the school bully. Plus, she accidentally astral projects, slipping out of her body again and again at all...Murder Park, by Sean CreganThere's a kidnapped five-year-old somewhere in the toxic ruins of northern Manila, stolen from the US and hidden away in the 'Concrete Sea', a failed district long fenced away by the local military. To 19-year-old Ghost, former gangland abductee turned killer, framed for murder, little Sam is her ticket home. To Cole, professional thief whose last job went spectacularly wrong and cost the life of the woman he loved, he's his path to redemption. To teenage Filipino gang member Eddie, grieving for his own little brother, he's a way of getting revenge. But Sam's no ordinary kid, and they're not the only ones looking for him. He's the heir to a gangland empire like no other on Earth, hidden away by a member of an undergrou...Cold Energy.: An Alex Cave Adventure. Episode 2. (Alex Cave series.), by James M. CorkillSCIENCE FICTION IS SOMETHING THAT COULD HAPPEN - BUT USUALLY YOU WOULD NOT WANT IT TO.

When the Polar Ice Sheet mysteriously expands by thousands of square miles, the sudden freezing temperature begins to alter the weather patterns on a global scale. At the same instant, an earthquake destroys the City of Victoria Canada, and awakens the sleeping Mount Baker volcano north of Seattle.
Alex joins the owner and scientists on the research ship, Mystic, who had accidently activate a mysterious device deep in the Pacific Ocean off the coast of Washington. Soon they discover that another strange device has been activated in the Arctic Ocean, and is causing the increasing size of the Polar Ice sheet. If it continues, the world wi...Dangerous Illusions: A Novel of Murder, Theft & Betrayal, by Joseph J. GabrieleNOT SINCE DASHIELL HAMMETT'S MALTESE FALCON HAS AN OBJECT OF DESIRE CAUSED SO MUCH TROUBLE!This literary crime novel will appeal to readers of classic crime fiction by Dashiell Hammett, Raymond Chandler, and Patricia Highsmith, as well as contemporary bestselling crime fiction by Stieg Larsson, Dan Brown, and Gillian Flynn. In a beguiling tale of deception and murder, desire and theft, seduction and betrayal-where nothing is what it appears to be-a man is murdered and an iconic musical instrument is stolen during a gathering at Eliot Sexton's Park Avenue apartment. The stolen item-an object of desire worshipped by millions-is the key to solving the crime, or so the detective brought in to investig...The Z Contingency, by W.I. EgansonWhat if one of the world's top virologists predicts that a deadly virus will mutate into a highly contagious form causing people to turn into zombies? What if he creates the virus with intentions of making a cure, only to have it stolen before he can finish his work? Enter an agent working for a secret government agency whose mission is to protect U.S. interests. But when terrorists threaten his family, will revenge cause him to stray from his primary mission? Will the fate of the U.S. lie in the hands of a network of Zombie Apocalypse preparedness groups whose loyalties are not always clear?

Gary Ecks, a world-renowned scientist with an uncanny knack for predicting outbreaks of viral hemorrhagic fevers has a terrifying realiza...


----------



## KBoards Admin

I WILL TELL DESTINY THAT I LOVE YOU, by Denizio RICHARD"At that time, he had no heart. No heart of his own. Because he had given it to Linda, three years earlier. Or maybe she had taken it. Or rather, they had exchanged their hearts. No, they had knitted their hearts to each other. Yes, every fiber of Linda 's soul was tied to each fiber of Jean's to make only one, since she had thrown herself at him, wanting to get into the train at a crowded subway, at seven p.m. Luckily, he had only just caught her in his arms to prevent her from being ejected by the pressure of the crowd of travelers... And luck again had seen that his arms were exactly made for her, for her to take refuge in, for that fraction of a second, and curl up in them for life. They had found each other. They'd had that chanc...Her Favorite Honeymoon (Windy City Romance), by Barbara LohrHard to keep your head on straight in Italy. Even harder to keep your heart. The wedding might be off, but the honeymoon' No way will Amy miss one week in Tuscany. Travel Chums pairs her up with Mallory. But Amy expects a woman, and the man from Savannah doesn't expect her surprise.

The mismatched pair strikes a pact for a platonic tour, from Rapallo to Venice, but both find reasons to break the rules. Lots of surprises along the way as Amy and Mallory savor fresh pesto in La Cinque Terra and a tango on the Piazza San Marco. Peach bellinis, art museums, a gondola ride on the Grand Canal-hard to put all this behind them. Should they even try' Outrageous fun and tempting decisions for the Windy City girl. 
...Desprite Measures (The Caledonian Sprite Series), by Deborah Jay On the surface she's a cute and feisty blonde, a slender pocket rocket fitness coach. But Cassiopeia Lake has a secret; she's really a force of nature - an elemental. Water sprite, Cassie, has lived undisturbed in her native Scottish loch for eons. Now, one encounter too many with modern plumbing has driven her to live in human guise along with her selkie boyfriend, Euan. It's all going fine - until a nerdy magician captures Cassie to be an unwilling component in his crazy dangerous experiment. Escape is only Cassie's first challenge. She's smitten by her fellow prisoner, the scorching hot fire elemental, Gloria. But how do you love someone you can never touch' And what do you do...Sonny Preyer - A Fairy Tale of a Different Kind Vol. 1, by Bridgette HaydenSonny Preyer doesn't want to remember who he is, or the promise he made before his birth. He will die before he admits to being the source that ended all wars, all starvation, and all strife. In the guise of a troubled teenage boy, convincing to himself and the world around him, he has run from this truth for eighteen years. But his body is a constant reminder, his aversion to intimacy a persistent defense, and everyone in his life a conspirator to the lie that keeps him safe. But all of that fails when he is found by the only two forces that can make him keep his promise. One human, the other not. Both will fight to possess what he is. One will win. Sonny is an Illumenae; a person whose DNA is encoded with the ability to renew a...The Amish Spaceman, by Stephen ColegroveThe classic tale of boy meets girl, although in this case the boy is Dean Cook, an unsuccessful motivational speaker desperately trying to cross the USA in three days for his speech at the National Motivational Speaker's Conference, and the girl is a Kamchatkan runaway bride named after a clock radio. This unlikely pair of lovebirds are pursued by the girl's murderous, sock-crazed Russian fiance and Dean's cross-dressing parents, who see this as the last chance to throw their son a party that doesn't end in complete catastrophe. Because, after all, it's Dean's birthday....Corporate Ties (a Silken Ties novel), by E.L. LoraineCorporate Ties the latest title by Best Selling Author E. L. Loraine Olivia Grayson, smart, beautiful and rising star in the corporate world of Dolby, Inc. Olivia is determined to be successful. She's smart, beautiful and driven. While working her way up the corporate ranks in her first job out of Grad School at Dolby Incorporated, Olivia finally has a chance to prove just how talented she is. The client she's been given is Matasuki International, but when she starts reading through the files on the company she finds something disturbing. There are convenient deaths associated with their acquisitions division. The man behind this company is Isamu Matasuki, a powerful and ruthless chairman. Yet there seems to b...Wolves' Pawn, by P.J. MacLayneThe promise of safety and friendship lures a lone wolf-shifter into a pack. What she finds puts her heart and her very life at risk when she becomes a pawn in a pack leader's deadly game.

Dot McKenzie is a lone wolf-shifter on the run, using everything available to her to stay one step ahead of her pursuers. When she is offered a chance for friendship and safety with the Fairwood pack, she accepts.

Gavin Fairwood, reluctant heir for Fairwood pack leadership, is content to let life happen while he waits. Old longings surface when he appoints himself as Dot's protector and becomes more than a friend.

Dot goes into hiding again when her presence puts the pack and her new friends at risk. When...Naughty Nineties Volume 1: Steele Hill stories, by Bernie DowlingSteele Hill proves a boy from Oz can survive the 1990s. Maybe.
Rock music tragic Hill pushes through humor, mystery, suspense, lust and urban rhythms in a decade autopsied by Quentin Tarantino and the comedy of Eric Bana.
Murder, crime, laughs and survival engulf a clutch of colourful characters in seven stories of a little man in a Big City.
"Readers will appreciate the author's ability to render colorful characters and understated witty prose."
PW review of Iraqi Icicle.
...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ariel (Zodiac Rising #1), by Margaret LakeAriel Ramson has everything it takes to compete in the world of NASCAR. Courage, ambition, an adventurous spirit, although there are many who would say she takes too many chances. But never has she taken a chance with her heart, until Kent Landon comes along. Unable to resist a challenge, Ariel finds herself in a competition with Kent that she is just as determined to win as he is.

Kent has been following Ariel through the Internet, watching videos of her races and interviews, searching out images, and, to his disgust, acting like a teenager with a crush. Now that sheâ€™s racing at his track, heâ€™s sure heâ€™ll be able to get the tempting little gypsy out of his system. A red-hot weekend with Ariel to scratch that itch, and he...iSEAL (Book #1 in the iSEAL Thriller Series), by Jude HardinJason Bourne meets RoboCop in this high octane new adult thrill ride that readers are calling engaging and addictive...

A civilian contractor for the Department of Defense has created an implantable brain-computer interface that will make the fiercest warriors on the planet exponentially smarter, faster, and deadlier.

Codename: iSEAL

After years of painstaking research, the device is finally ready for human trials.

Desperate to be reinstated as a Special Forces candidate, twenty-four-year-old Nathan Brennan reluctantly volunteers for the study. Four weeks as a lab rat and his military career will be back on course.

Unfortunately, by the end of day one, he ...Fair Trade, by Philip HemplowLionel Schultz is just an ordinary guy, living the quiet life in Pittsburgh. He has two children, an ex-wife, a regular seat at his favourite barâ€"all he needs, in fact, to keep him happy. Fang Jie is a migrant worker in a Chinese factory, making plug-in chargers for the latest generation of augmented-reality eyewear. His life is an unbroken routine of fourteen hour shifts and disappointment. In the ordinary course of things, each should be oblivious to the otherâ€™s existenceâ€"but one day their dreams collide.

The factory becomes Lionelâ€™s recurring nightmare; his world becomes Fang Jieâ€™s American dream. Seven thousand miles apart, and aware of each otherâ€™s every movement, the two men are drawn into one anotherâ€™s wor...Girls Gone Great, by Carolyn BergGirls Gone Great is a collection of magical tales written for girls ages two to ten. These fable-like stories were inspired by real girls, girls taking a magical journey of self-discovery where doing the right thing turns into something great. When you believe in yourself and have confidence to face obstacles, then any girl has the ability to â€œgo greatâ€ and surprise herself just like the heroines in these tales....PURE VISION: The Magdalene Revelation, by Perri Birney An ancient artifact is stolen . . . A long-lost document is found . . . A mysterious and dangerous journey unfolds . . . New York Times reporter Maggie Seline writes an explosive book that offers a controversial solution to the Middle East crisis. When she uncovers a radical energy scheme that threatens the oil industry, Maggie suddenly vanishes. Her disappearance ignites a worldwide women's march toward Jerusalem that rattles the status quo and parallels a frantic race to possess ancient talismans. An upcoming peace conference hides the true motivation of Giovanni Mabus, outgoing pr...Transgressions (Engelian Adventures: Transformations), by Phillip BerrieAn elderly male wizard, whose body has been destroyed by powerful unknown attackers, possesses the soul-less body of a young female half-elf. A new lease on life perhaps. However, first he must not only protect his home and a new forbidden love from an invisible malevolent spirit, but also solve the mystery of who wanted him dead in the first place.

Welcome to Magudonya, a magical world with connections to our own where the path of history has been changed through the presence of magick and gods. The kingdom of Engle is a far flung part of the wide-reaching Sorendenese empire. It is a country where elves are real and lions mythological creatures. A place where a numerically smaller invading force rules over an indigenous popula...The Zoastra Affair, by Victoria PinderA hundred years from now, Earth has trading partners with alien beings, mostly humanoid. However, going into space has brought forth an unknown enemy who attacks Earth at will.

The Zoastra are part of the Earthseekers, an organization originally designed to go into space. Its new mission is to find Earthâ€™s enemies.

Ariel, stuck on a Victorian planet, steals Graceâ€™s body in order to get off the planet. Now Grace must get her body back before Ariel bonds with Graceâ€™s husband, Peter. Then there is Cross, the man on a mission to find those who killed his family. Ariel is attracted to Cross, but sheâ€™s stolen someoneâ€™s life. What can she do'...The Shell of a Person, by Lance Pototschnik"Never have disgusting, miserable living conditions been so funny. When someone finally finds a way to send back a report from hell, I hope it will be Lance Pototschnik. Except this guy is going to heaven, for the way he writes." --The Kindle Book Review "Welcome to beautiful Costa Rica! Come and experience our diverse wildlife. Exhume nests of dead baby turtles and stay up all night while mosquitoes elicit blood from your very soul! Indulge in the local cuisine. Eat rice and beans until the malnutrition engenders hallucinations! Travel west to Guanacaste, to the peninsula that pokes into the Pacific like a fang. Lose yourself on the remote, cocoa-dust beaches, where rare sea turtles drag themselves from the seethin...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Catherine Doesn't Live Here Anymore: A dark psychological thriller, by Mira GibsonCharlie has isolated herself in an old farmhouse on the outskirts of Portsmouth, New Hampshire. Itâ€™s not the frigid temperatures, nor her lack of a vehicle that keep her secluded. Charlie has a secret. Without warning, she disappears into her mind with little control over when she will return. After putting herself to sleep one evening, Charlie is ripped from her bed by an invisible force and attacked. This entity needs her in order to relive the most evil events of its past. If Charlie does not uncover the mystery of those events, and discover the connection between the old farmhouse, the entity, and her self, she risks disappearing into her mind forever. Filled with fever pitch intensity, Catherine Doesnâ€™t Live Here Anymore is an utte...Borderlines, by Eddie StackBorderlines â€"3 long, hilarious and heart wrenching stories, written in cinematic prose. We see the real Ireland and the Irish: funny, zany, complicated, love-crazy and always entertaining.
Carnival Cop gets officious when a raggle-taggle roadshow comes to a remote town. Bonzo is a local mystery man who everyone loves, but few know much about. One for the Rover is a tale of free spirits: Irish music in the slow lane, gurus from the East and lovers from the West.

Novelist Willy Vlautin says: â€œEddie Stack has a way of making you laugh and cry at the same time...a great Irish storyteller.â€

Eddie Stack is the author of 4 collections of short stories, a novel and 6 novellas. His fiction has received several...A Soldier's Honor: The Scepter of Maris: Book One, by James R. Barnes The Scepter of Maris: Book One From the time he was a boy, Meric Vettor has tried to live a life of integrity. To abide by the tenets of honor and duty that were taught to him by his father and then reinforced as a soldier defending others. That all comes apart when he and his companions are wrongfully accused of treason by the new King . Disgraced and angry, they had to flee. Branded as traitors and sentenced to torture and death if ever captured, they must never return to the land and people they once swore to protect. When Meric comes to the aid of a woman and two children about to be abducted, he starts down a path that will once again see him and his friends in their homeland, being hunted...PASCO (Omnibus, Parts 1-3), by RK MooreA collection of the first three episodes in the ongoing PASCO series.

Episode 1 - Stevie has finally got a job. A secretive company called PASCO have given him a position on their team. All goes well until lunchtime when he finds himself in the lower ground of the building, face to face with a half-woman, half-goat creature. Events take a turn for the worse when he stakes a vampire, breaking a centuries-old deal between humans and vampirekind.

Episode 2 - After the fallout over the death of the vampire, Stevie is sent out on some Field Training. The timing could not be more perfect as PASCO get a visit from The Order, a group of Vampire Elders, who demand to be given Stevie as recompense for his crime. But PASCO ar...A Changeling's Tale, by Morgan KeganBeing the new girl in high school is hard enough. What if you had to hide being a faerie, too'

Iâ€™m Siobhan Miller, the new sophomore in my Tennessee hill-country high schoolâ€"and a faerie changeling. The normal changes a girl goes through on her way to becoming a woman are awkward enough. Try adding golden eyes, pointed ears, and feet like a wolfâ€™s paws to that. Yeah, pretty awkward. I blame my Irish ancestors. The faerie ones.

After centuries, the veil separating our world from Faerie is thinning again, and magic is returning. Having magical powers is pretty cool, particularly when they let me hide my differences behind illusion and have an actual life.

My best friend and heart sister, Kat...Maine Attraction, by Vanessa LennoxSoul-crushing demons from her past haunt Brie Spenser's nightmares. Her needy boyfriend's reminders to pick up his dry-cleaning aren't helping. Brie's not looking for romance any more, she just needs a break, from the city, from Phillip, from her past.

Brie retreats to her cabin in the Maine woods to finish her next bestseller. There she stumbles upon a major drug ring, dead bodies, and the love of her life. Ian Devereux is in Maine to help an old friend with some curious goings on - anonymous threats and a suspicious fatal accident - at the fishing lodge near Brie's cabin. Ian has carried a torch for Brie from youthful summers in those same woods. When she literally falls into his arms, he carefully reels her in.

...The Hidden Auditorium, by Rosanne DingliAntique dealer Nic Manton thinks heâ€™s found the solution to his financial problems when led to a remarkable 19th century pendant. But itâ€™s all more complicated than he thinks. The apparent owner of the pendant and her perverse behaviour become unsettling. The antique jewel is the axis of a perplexing secret about Richard Wagnerâ€™s life and works; a secret that leads from Venice to Malta with instances in Austria and Germany. Trying to solve the mystery plunges Nic into danger. Only two people can help him, but will they'

An exhilarating story of romance and historical intrigue, The Hidden Auditorium is an atmospheric journey that tantalizes devotees of classical music, pleases lovers of old jewellery, and intrigues fans of...Red Blitz, by James RavenThe world's most beautiful city is about to be destroyed. Dozens of bombs have been hidden throughout Venice by a terrorist who is found dead. As the bombs start to explode, and thousands flee to the mainland, the police launch a desperate bid to save the city â€" and solve the mystery of what lies behind the attack.

'A TRULY IMPRESSIVE WORK,' EDITOR, FREEBOOKSY.COM.

Video trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch'v=23wxQLE1uQQ

Praise for Ravenâ€™s other novels:

MALICIOUS: 
'This is a chilling story, superbly written, with captivating and unique characters. An awesome novel which I highly recommend,â€™ Nancy Silk Reviews blog.

AFTER THE EXECUTION:
â€˜'This is by far ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

By Air By Sea, by LH McelroyChildren's illustrated book about friendships, adventure, perseverance and the importance of caring for each other and the environment....The Doppelganger's Dance (An Ezra Melamed Mystery), by Libi AstaireJane Austen meets Sherlock Holmes when a crime wave sweeps through Regency London's Jewish community and the adventures of wealthy-widower-turned-sleuth Ezra Melamed are recorded for posterity by Miss Rebecca Lyon, a young lady not quite at the marriageable age.

In this fourth volume of the series, David Salomon, a young violinist and composer, has left New York to find fame and fortune in Regency London. But disaster strikes not long after he arrives. Someone is stealing and publishing his compositions before he can perform them and soon he is the laughingstock of the beau monde that he had hoped to conquer. With few friends and even fewer resources, he turns to Ezra Melamed for help with finding the thief.

But...Heart of a Knight (A Medieval Romance Novella), by Dana D'Angelo Widow Karina enjoys some success as a candle merchant, but it isn't easy, especially when the guild master harasses her. Her fortune turns when an attractive stranger arrives at her door, seeking work. He offers a needed protection and she hires him. But there's one problem -- this remarkable stranger threatens to rip apart the steel cage that surrounds her heart, causing her to yearn for the impossible. Note: This medieval romance novella is approximately 36,000 words or about 100 print pages. Although the story has sexual elements, it does not contain explicit love scenes....The Twelfth of Never, by Brenda OrtegaPresley may be smart, but she buckles under pressure â€" or more specifically, she alphabetizes. In stressful moments her mind grabs words and compulsively sorts the letters, like a frightened guard dog chasing its tail. So itâ€™s no surprise when signs from the universe constantly warn her: stay out of the spotlight.

Thatâ€™s hard to do when her Elvis-loving mom, the school secretary, plays embarrassing snippets of The Kingâ€™s hits on the PA every day. Itâ€™s even harder when the schoolâ€™s biggest goofball nominates Presley for president and her campaign speech turns disastrous. Her greatest refuge from the drama is her adorable nephew. But Lukeâ€™s mom â€" Presleyâ€™s teenage sister â€" has a secret that threatens to tear ...Grizwall: Grizwall's out,and he is telling his side of the story., by Randy DingwallGrizwall is a collection of short interconnected stories, that share the adventures of a dog who experienced many things in his amazing life. From bears and porcupines to helicopters, planes, and torrential rains. These are a few of his adventures I have tried to share in an entertaining way, the stories are true, except....Grizwall didn't really talk.

The wilds of beautiful British Columbia the setting, we follow Grizwall from Vancouver Island to the far North, on one adventure after another. So sit back ,enjoy the ride Grizwall always did. With commentary from Grizwall himself, the stories are meant to entertain and amuse. Take care, enjoy. 
For ages 8 to 108>...Hand of Miriam (A Bayla and the Golem Novel), by Eva GordonOn an archaeological expedition, Bayla Gideon, is widowed by a supernatural force and branded with the Hand of Miriam or Knowing Eye. Threatened by evil, she awakens the golem; a mythical man of clay, who protected the Jewish community over three centuries ago.
The golem, Gesher, is surprised. Freedom â€"by a beautiful, enchanting woman. His desire is to return to the celestial spheres and regain his status as an avenging angel. Yet, Bayla challenges his mind, body and soul. Would he risk his return to the heavens for her' 
Besides, dealing with the otherkind, mad inventors and an unrelenting matchmaking aunt, Bayla is equally determined to resist her steamy attraction to the striking fallen angel. 
Thrust into a malevolen...The White Rabbit Mysteries, by Melissa Daviesâ€œPassed down like songs of old Like treasure maps and tales of gold, From child to child, from me to yew 'Til worthy heart, both brave and true Finds the answer, takes the key And from then on, forever freeâ€ Lara Liddell is unwell, struggling for money, and terrified about her father's health as he lies in hospital following an accident. While clearing out some old boxes in her home, she doesn't expect to stumble across a yellowing scroll of parchment depicting a mysterious rhyme and what looks like a treasure map. It leads her to a spot under Boltons Bench in Lyndhurst where she finds a rusty old key that has been buried for hundreds of years. She thinks no more of it until one day, she be...Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a â€œhalf-breed.â€ At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brotherâ€™s death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Big Red Buckle, by Matthew Alan ThyerHumanity has survived environmental and atmospheric calamity and begun to move out into the stars. Sport still plays a vital role in our day-to-day affairs. The Big Red Buckle recounts an episode of a single-stage endurance race held between two shield volcanoes on a Mars that is slowly being terraformed. Participants must run and soar over 1,500 kilometers while the solar system watches.

For Marco Aguilar, just being at the starting line represents the culmination of two years of careful preparation and training. He aims to win the Grand Martian Traverse, and take home The Big Red Buckle for himself and for native Martians....Bleeding Heart (Clytemnestra Stone Series), by R M Nichollsâ€œI was never charged with my father's murder.â€ My voice echoed around the bare room.
â€œWell, lightning ain't gonna strike you twice.â€

Did Ness Stone get away with murdering her father to inherit his billions' According to the media she's the 'girl with the face of an angel, but the heart of a killer'. It's always in inverted commas, an accumulation of fabrications, rumors and innuendo that follow her everywhere. So when she is found hiding near the blood-soaked body of her ex-lover she knows that no-one will believe in her innocence. Her lawyer, Benjamin Christ doesn't believe that there's such a thing as innocence. He knows how to win a case with a guilty client. Trouble is, Ness cares more about the truth ...The Sudoku Player: A Cyber Detective Novel, by Rich RojasJustin Marsh, a wealthy serial entrepreneur, spends his days and nights locked away in his Bethesda, MD condo coding a future prediction platform. The technology and demand for such a platform have arrived and Justin hopes he can find answers to the devastating depression gripping the nation and the political turmoil that divides it. He's just not sure what questions to ask. As a front, he's billed himself as a freelance cybersecurity consultant and takes on the occasional contract for appearancesâ€™ sake.

Justin receives a mysterious request from the CEO of a rising financial services company about to issue a lucrative IPO. After meeting in secret with the CEO and his inner circle, Justin learns that a large number of customer...One Tomb Short of a Graveyard (Alex Cheradon #2.5), by Jason KrumbineThereâ€™s a fresh grave dug at the Fairfield Funeral Home and all itâ€™s missing is a tombstone.

For months Alex Cheradon has been on the receiving end of a helping hand from Jonathon Bragan. But Braganâ€™s help has been nothing more than a careful manipulation of Alex. Braganâ€™s reaching the part of his plan where itâ€™s time to make his true intentions known to Alex. Of course, when that happens, the price of Braganâ€™s help is going to come due as well.

Devon Christian is on the edge of sanity. The voices in his head get louder every day. At some point, heâ€™s not going to be able to ignore those voices forever. And when he stops, thereâ€™s only one person at the top of his hit list.

And to top it ...The Star Thief (Star Thief Chronicles), by Jamie GreyStealing another galactic secret will get her arrested, but playing by the rules might just get her killed. At twenty-three, Renna Carrizal is the most notorious thief in the galaxy. There's just one problem - all she wants is to get out of the business. But after Renna rescues an injured boy on her final job, she finds herself on the run from the mob instead of enjoying retirement. She unwittingly becomes ensnared by MYTH, a top-secret galactic protection agency who offer her a choice - either help them on their latest mission, or spend the rest of her life on a prison ship. Forced to work under the watchful eye of handsome but arrogant Captain Finn, Renna learns the former mercenary-turned-hero has ...Walk the Right Road Series: The Complete Collection, A Romantic Suspense, by Lorhainne EckhartTHE CHOICE: One woman. Two men. And a choice that could kill here.
LOST AND FOUND: A hit and run. A deserted country road. A parents' worst nightmare.
MERKABA: Everyone thought he was dead and that's how he needs it to stay. But the secretive dark haired beauty could ultimately be his undoing.
BOUNTY: Most cops have a past. A past they can speak of. A past they can share. But not Diane...
BLOWN AWAY, The Final Chapter: Imagine that the man whoâ€™s been the source of all your misery shows up on your doorstep. Imagine this man wants your forgiveness for every bad thing heâ€™s done to you and your friends. Would you believe him'...The Ultimate California Auto Accident Handbook, by Edward SmithThis book will help victims of accidents in California understand how auto accident cases are handled. Learn: *How best to get your car fixed *Can you get a rental car * If you need to hire an attorney. *How to select a competent personal injury lawyer *What to do if you are struck by an uninsured or hit and run driver. *How to recover your past and future medical expenses. *How to recover for past and future earnings loss *Time limits for Filing suit *Mistakes you should avoid in buying auto insurance *Mistakes that attorney's make in evaluating personal injury cases *What experts can help you achieve a better result in your case....Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a â€œhalf-breed.â€ At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brotherâ€™s death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Glass Room Murder, by Rose CarterGlass rooms are a personalized haven.

Only the person who owns the glass room can open it.

But what happens when a killer breaks the tradition and kills'

Businessman Henrik Bedrose is murdered inside his personal sanctuary, inside his glass room. The police are baffled by the fact the computer controlled, high security glass room doesnâ€™t record the killerâ€™s exit nor an eye witness. How did the assassin kill and escape undetected' When everyone else fails, detective Ryan Cook sets out to solve the baffling locked room mystery. Only to be confronted by more bizarre murders. Will he succeed'...Dead and Buryd (Out of Orbit), by Chele CookeA single life could liberate an entire race, but the life required may be her own.

Georgianna Lennox has spent her life helping others. When a friend is sold into slavery, she must weigh this one life against the harsh consequences of defying the ruthless Adveni oppressors of her people.

Putting her trust in a group of rebels, Georgianna becomes caught in a web of lies and cruelty, where the sparks of the revolution may consume them all....Borrowed Souls, by Paul B KohlerBorrowed Souls is a short story, around 90 pages long.

Jack Duffy is average. He lives an ordinary life with a mediocre job. He is a distracted husband, lives in a comfortable apartment, and is married to an extraordinary wife. Thatâ€™s how he would explain it.

At the end of an unusually bad day, his life is turned upside down. The only thing that can catch him from falling is the soul collector.

Will he be allowed to keep his soul, or will he have to give it back'
...Love In Different Doses, by P. K. DarlingLove in Different Doses is a collection of four short romantic comedies. From the perils of love and lust in It Had to be You, to the problems with motherhood in Natal, and the laugh-out-loud antics of pregnancy in Whoâ€™s the Daddy, this is a tittering, sweet-toothed comedy collection for adults of all ages....Where There's Will, There's A Way: Reflections On My Son Will and His Cancer Journey, by Tom CananImagine you were 6 years old, and had just been diagnosed with a brain tumor. Imagine you were told that your battle against this cancer would endure for 8 1/2 years, and that you would endure multiple surgeries on your brain, and endless rounds of radiation and chemotherapy and experimental treatments to try to win this fight before you perished. How would you live' Would that fight crush your spirit, make you angry and fill your world with unbearable sadness' Will Canan was diagnosed with a brain tumor in March of 2004 at the age of 6. He was determined to fight his cancer with every ounce of his being, but equally determined not to let it keep him from going to school with his friends, playing baseball, and being a normal kid. He...Mythical, by William PetersenAN URBAN FANTASY SHORT... -Marcus is venturing out of his permanent shelter to check the day's traps and possibly hunt seals on the ice, when he discovers a nearly dead, young female whale researcher out on the ice alone and unconscious. After bringing her back from the frozen brink, she reveals some disturbing details of an armed takeover of her research facility, sounding like the earmarks of a terrorist attack, though nothing up here was of any strategic or political value. Upon inspecting the scene for himself, Marcus uncovers an ongoing struggle that has lasted for thousands of years, much worse than any terror plot, holding mankind's future in the balance. With time running out, limited resources and only a froze...Thanksgiving, by Ellen CooneyOne family. One table. One meal. 350 years. This dramatic, highly inventive novel presents the story of one family through many generations, as Thanksgiving dinner is prepared. The narrative moves swiftly and richly through time and changes as we experience the lives of the Morleys against the background of historical events. This is history that comes fully alive, for we become part of the family ourselves, sharing their fortunes and tragedies, knowing their truths from their lies, watching their possessions handed down or lost forever. All along, in the same house, in the same room, Morley women are getting dinner ready, one part at a time, in a room that begins with a hearth of Colonial times and ends as a pres...Sister, Psychopath, by Maggie JamesWhen they were children, Megan Copeland adored her younger sister Chloe.

Now she can hardly bear to be in the same room as her.

Megan believes Chloe to be a psychopath. After all, her sisterâ€™s a textbook case: cold, cruel and lacking in empathy. Chloe loves to taunt Megan at every opportunity, as well as manipulating their mentally ill mother, Tilly, a woman blind to Chloeâ€™s sociopathic nature.

Chloe currently has her eye on James Matthews, Tillyâ€™s employer. Except itâ€™s not James Chloe wants, but his wealth. Moreover, she has every intention of getting her hands on it, and soon.

James, however, is preoccupied with his own conflicts. Both his marriages have been failures. Now Megan...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Flow, by Caroline MartinLexi Drachmann has always found The Flow so useful - instant messaging, comedy clips of cats doing summersaults and enough information for even the hardest homework assignment.
But then she meets a group of people who have noticed that something is wrong with the facts being provided on it by the Optimus Party.
And when friends and neighbours begin to collapse and die from a mysterious illness, she decides she needs to help the group find out why.

BUT WHAT WILL SHE DISCOVER'

...Remember the Moon: A Novel, by Abigail CarterThe Lovely Bones meets Ghost, Remember The Moon is a poignant story of an everlasting love that reaches far beyond the grave. Jay is a successful businessman, husband, and father. His sudden death leaves his wife, Maya, hollow and angry, and their seven-year-old son, Calder, spins destructively out of control. With help from a spirited afterlife therapist, Jay revisits his past, discovering hard truths about himself and the world he left behind. He attempts to comfort Maya and Calder in their grief while discovering his true â€œspiritâ€ self. Then, when Maya hires a psychic to communicate with him, Jay learns her darkest secret and in his shock, inadvertently sends her on a path of ill-fated romance. Confronted with the decision to either ...Sensation: A Superhero Novel, by Kevin HardmanLike millions of other kids, Jim grew up wanting to be a superhero. Unlike most of his contemporaries, however, Jim actually had the goods: a plethora of super powers that would have been the envy of any meta on the planet. But when his tryout with the Alpha League - the world's premiere group of supers - goes disastrously wrong, Jim basically becomes an outcast.

Two years later, Jim is still bitter about what happened to him. However, he soon finds himself the centerpiece in an odd turn of events that gives him a second chance at his dream. But nothing is as easy as it sounds, as Jim soon discovers. Among other things, heâ€™s made an enemy of a prospective super teammate, heâ€™s being stalked by an unknown pursuer, and...The Revenge of Tom Graben, by Van HoltOn Sale for a Limited Time! Normally $7.99.

THE REVENGE OF TOM GRABEN

Frank Graben rode away from Crazy Coraâ€™s shack with his back full of buckshot, clinging to the saddle and clinging to life. He soon found the trail blocked by four local outlaws who had followed him from a place called Turleyâ€™s, where he had been forced to kill a mean young punk who tried to take his horse. He was too weak from his terrible wound and from loss of blood to pull his gun from the holster when the four outlaws started shooting at him.

Then Tom Graben, the tough older brother Frank hadnâ€™t seen in ten years, appeared in the rocks above the trail and started shooting.

WARNING: ...Once Humans (Daimones Trilogy), by Massimo MarinoWinner 2013 PRG Best in Sci-Fi Series, Reviewer's Choice AwardIn a dark future, a first contact and an alien colonization set the seeds in the trilogy for a galactic upheaval and space wars with aliens. Aliens are regenerating a new, transgenic species of humans called the Selected, but when sabotage and conspiracy threaten -- and a divided humanity risks destroying itself -- can one human save his species in time' The first contact with aliens led to the apocalypse, and then put the seeds for space wars with aliens, and galactic empires struggles."Even with the best of intentions, cruelty is just arou...Memory of Prophecy (The Memories Trilogy), by Megan EarleyBook 1 of the Memories Trilogy Join three Angels: Mekana, Rafael, and Lydia, as they try to keep the peace between the races, while still trying to make it through the struggles of day to day life. Mekana, the sole negotiator for the Angels, is in need of a vacation and some extra help, could Lydia be the help she's been needing'...Memory's Darkness (The Memories Trilogy), by Megan EarleyBook 2 of the Memories Trilogy

Near death, Mekana falls back on one of the few things that a Hybrid can do that a pure blood can't, force herself into a magical coma. Through the coma, she relives her past, watching this time as her life passes by. While Rafael, Julian, and the others try to keep her alive and heal her, Mekana is caught in a hell of her own, her own memories....Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a â€œhalf-breed.â€ At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brotherâ€™s death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....


----------



## KBoards Admin

All Things Visible and Invisible, by P.C. DonanLieutenant Nick Bayan meets Julie Earharth at a party and instantly falls in love with her. A few months later they marry and she gets pregnant. He deploys to Afghanistan where things did not go so well during his first mission. Talking about the fog of war is different from experiencing the fog for war. He goes home for the birth of his child and his nightmare begins to surface. When he returns to Afghanistan to finish his deployment, he begins to fall apart, consumed, and haunted by what he did. He comes home a broken man searching for salvation, redemption, and love. It is a soldierâ€™s search for all things visible and invisible....Titan Encounter, by Kyle PrattJustin starts one morning as a respected businessman and ends the day a fugitive wanted by every power in the known universe. Fleeing with his 'sister' Mara and Naomi, a mysterious woman from Earth Empire, their only hope of refuge is with the Titans, genetically enhanced soldiers who rebelled, and murdered millions in the Titanomachy War. Hunted, even as they hunt for the Titans, the three companions slowly uncover the truth that will change the future and rewrite history. Titan Encounter is Kyle Pratt's debut science fiction space adventure. He is also the author of the bestselling post-apocalyptic t...A False Start, by Kris AllisAfter being disqualified once, Anissa Strickland practiced until she never again made a false start at the beginning of a race. A young woman of determination, confidence, and courage, she emerged victorious time after time, capturing the record for the 200 meter race at her high school.
Several years after graduating from college she fell irreversibly in love with Foley Brogdon. And then they married. On their honeymoon in Paris, Foley promised her that his love was forever and that life with him would exceed all of her expectations. 
Fast forward to September 11, 2001. Anissa and Foley are in Manhattan, completely unaware that the world as they know it is about to change. By noon, the World Trade Center has collapsed and ...The Prophecy (Daughters of the People), by Lucy VarnaMaya Bellegarde has spent her entire life searching for a way to break the curse that hangs over her and her People. When an anomalous burial is discovered at a Swedish archaeological dig, Maya hopes that the cache of documents found there will help break that curse.

Hope of another kind comes when Maya meets James Terhune, an attractive language expert who agrees to help her translate the documents. As the two race to uncover the secrets of the grave, their attraction grows, in spite of Maya's inability to trust James with her most sacred secret.

When an ancient enemy resurfaces, it threatens not just their deepening relationship, but the lives of the people they love, and sets in motion a chain of events that ...Sugar Babies, by Mickey J. CorriganYoung, beautiful, and hungry, Esme, Maire, and Niki want what every woman wants: love, work, safe shelter, the bills paid off, a diamond-studded Rolex and a two-bedroom condo with an ocean view. Working as sugar babies seems to be the only way to make this happen. But the sugar life is more dangerous than they thought....Beyond The Veil (The Veil Series), by Pippa DaCostaNEW RELEASE ~ SPECIAL INTRODUCTORY PRICE

â€œThey say Iâ€™m half demon, but I like to think of myself as half human, especially as the demons want me dead.â€

Charlie Henderson is living a lie. Her real name is Muse and her attempt at a normal life is about to go up in smoke.

When a half-demon assassin walks into her life, leaving a trail of destruction in his wake, Muse must return to the one man she hoped never to see again and ask for help. The Prince of Greed isnâ€™t known for his charity. The price is high, but the cost could tear her apart.

Trapped between the malevolent intentions of a Prince of Hell, an assassin with ulterior motives, and her bloodthirsty demon-kin, Mu...Ghost No More: a memoir, by CeeCee JamesAll CeeCee wanted was just a touch of approval and love from her mother. That's all.

What she got was neglect, homelessness, dirty secrets, and abuse. Yet, there must be a way out of the mind-numbing self-condemnation that would surely lead to her ultimate destruction - there had to be.

All she had to do was find the key that would open the door to feeling loved for the first time, learning to trust, and healing the broken places.

-Hauntingly beautiful. Honestly and unflinchingly written, Ghost No More held me in its grasp as I turned from shock at the cruelty of some people to awe at the strength of one little girl to overcome. It is more than the story of an abused child; it's a story about the...Second Hand Stops: Book I: Black Moons, by Katie St. ClaireNestled in the sleepy town of Chipping Campden, England, Julia Malone has a destiny she never imagined. Forced to drink an unknown substance, her gifts begin morphing into something altogether extraordinary. A mysterious benefactor whisks her and five other orphans to New York City, and life as they know it will never be the same.

Armed with telepathy and a curious disposition, Julia sets out to make her mark as vice president of product development at Van Buren Industries. A cataclysmic secret is brewing in the labs, and has the capacity to change the world. With Claude Van Buren by her side, she never knows whether she's in the company of family, or a lunatic on the brink of world destruction. It is a madcap journey into the...


----------



## KBoards Admin

On the Wild Side, by Yvonne HarriottSparks fly when opposites attract ...

Not wanting to be in Boston on the weekend of her ex-fiancÃ©â€™s wedding city girl Gillian St. James heads to a cabin on a lake in Maine. She didnâ€™t bargain on getting stranded, or on her attraction to the cabinâ€™s rugged caretaker.

At the height of his career, Devon Jackson walked away from his job as a detective with the NYPD. His wifeâ€™s murder had shattered his life, and he moved to a mountain retreat. When heâ€™s left in charge of the family business, his quiet life is turned upside down and he just canâ€™t seem to get the sexy weekend guest out of his mind.

Sheâ€™s running from the present, heâ€™s running from his past, and danger is nipping at their h...Rockfall, by Diane WingerTwo horrified witnesses watch as a mountainside crumbles, crashing down on a party of hikers. Searchers find no signs of life. Three missing, all presumed dead. Three families begin the difficult process of grieving.

But one of the missing is alive. Alone, injured, and terrified, she struggles to survive, hoping against all odds that someone will find her â€¦ before time runs out.

Emotionally charged and engrossing, Rockfall is a novel that plumbs the depths of tragedy and celebrates the resiliency of the human spirit.

"Though I wasn't expecting this to be such a strong emotional read, it really tugged at me. Several times I had to take a deep breath before continuing to read." - MindingSpot book blo...Something Under the Sea is Drooling, by Ken NagaHalvin an' Cobbs vs. Cthulhu!

Halvin "Hal" Ferguson spent his childhood day-dreaming, but even in his wildest imaginings, he never thought he would find himself thrust onto the ragged edge of reality.

Hal's fantastic and unrestrained imagination placed him at the head of a motley but mighty band of beings known as the Mindknaves who tirelessly battle against the forces from Beyond.

But now, the Mindknaves are all but gone. They cannot help him. Cthulhu made sure of that.

Cthulhu - a rancorous and insanely-powerful psyche-shredding force from Beyond has captured Hal's Mom and Dad. Hal knows Cthulhu's plan. The monstrous being of ancient evil plans to force Hal to give up the source of his p...Say No More, by N. Gemini SassonA dog's love is forever... After five-year old Hunter McHugh witnesses the farming accident that takes the life of his father, Cam, he stops talking -- to everyone except his dog, Halo. Halo is no ordinary dog. She knows heaven is real. If only she could tell Hunter that death doesn't mean an end to being around the ones we love, maybe she could help him find his voice again. Unfortunately, she may never have the chance. Parted from the only family she has ever known, Halo must find her way home. The problem is she doesn't know where home is anymore. Say No More is a heartfelt story of love, hope, and the enduring bond between a boy afraid to speak and a dog that can't....Silo Saga: Recoil (Kindle Worlds Novella), by Paul B KohlerIn a silo where cleanings are a cause for celebration and are handled by a crew of teenage boys, a hazing initiation goes horribly wrong. The silo leadership hunts for the boys to clean â€" this time without the safety of the silo waiting for them when they finish.

The story is told through the lens of teenage girls Petra and Tavi. Enamored with the cleaning crew, the girls find themselves on the wrong side of a manhunt to find the boys. Just like the girls, the reader doesn't really find out what is really happening with the adults in the silo until the final, deadly confrontation....Moonbeak and Jacob Adventure Book 1-Sunny's First Flight (Children Book Age 3 to , by Ronald RogersMoonbeak and Jacob adventure book series are about the adventures of two close friends-Moonbeak the Owl and Jacob the Ape.

Moonbeak is wise, prefers to be quiet and likes to help when asked. He can also fly stealthily and can scout ahead to assess the situation.

Jacob is adventurous and fun loving. He is also very resourceful and enjoys making tools with his hands.

They love to help other animals in distress. Together, they can accomplish what they cannot do alone. This is a story of friendship, service and teamwork. There are a lot of pictures to illustrate the story so your child can imagine the scenes as they take place. This book is suitable for children age 3 to 8.

In this book, Su...Shadow on the Rose, by Laura Jane LeighMarion and James Fraser are a young couple who appear to have it all. Their luck changes, however, when they move into a lovely, old mansion with a rose garden. Marion falls ill and begins to have strange dreams, in which she seems to be leading the life of a young Victorian woman, Mariana Wilkinson.

Mariana Wilkinson used to visit the house as the guest of a friend, whose mother is thought to have drowned in a boating accident. During her stays with the family, Mariana comes to suspect that foul play was involved. After investigating, she accuses someone of murder. Then a chance remark raises a terrifying doubt: has she persecuted an innocent person' Despite her best efforts, she never knows for sure.

Marion Fras...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Solitude Myth, by Bill LloydAll truth is subjective. At least that is what David believes as he sets out to change his life. A New Yorker in his early thirties, he breaks up with Hannah - the woman he's been with since college days - and moves to Paris to work for an international aid agency. He enjoys the challenge of his new job and the understated love affair he embarks upon with the quintessential Parisian Colette, but at some point his carefully scripted story goes awry. After returning from a brief vacation he begins to experience memory lapses. He visits the enigmatic Dr. Schlichter who advises him to seek rest in the town of Saint-Jude located somewhere in the south of France. As he struggles to regain control of his life he keeps bumping into people who seem ...Shirley Martin Special Edition (Night Shadows, Night Secrets and One More Tomorrow 3in1), by Shirley MartinBooks We Love is pleased to offer a Shirley Martin Special Edition containing the novels, Night Shadows, Night Secrets and One More Tomorrow
Night Shadows
Fianna leaves home to escape having to marry a man she doesn't love. She travels to another city, far away, hoping to escape detection. There she meets Gaderian, but she doesn't realize he is a vampire. Forced to support herself, she works as a fortune teller in a tavern, and there she meets Gaderian again. She is caught between three different men who want her, each for his own reason. The demon, Stilo, wants her as his sex slave. Angus, the man she refused to marry, won't give up in his search for her. And in a realm where vampires and demons battle for supremacy, she is tra...Dead To US: Episode 1 (Infected States of America), by Aaliyah AbdulIn the season premier of the new zombie series, Dead To US, the story unfolds in the state of North Dakota. A deadly new flu virus has crippled a small Native American community. The older generation was the first to succumb to the virus, leaving those under the age of 25 left to wonder how far and wide the virus had spread.

With noway to communicate with the outside world, and winter fast approaching, 22 year old City Morrisseau knew the situation would only worsen. But after receiving a cryptic message from a dying member of the community, City was certain that the time wasn't on the side of the living.

On their last tank of gas, City and his sister's fiancÃ©, Alex Little, departed for Bismarck in search for a va...The Dreamer and the Deceiver (The Last Light), by Alex VillavassoEmil is a wanderer, a fugitive from an unjust law, and being alive is his only crime. Emil is an Abnormal - a seemingly normal human being gifted with superhuman abilities. 
From the second Emil first channeled the light energy his body produced, his life was no longer his own. Abnormals like him are forced to join the king's covert division named Legion to enforce his tyranny, or be put down like beasts. For years Emil has been able to evade the hand of the king and his capture by Legion, until on a seemingly normal night Emil's village is ambushed, and he is forced to helplessly watch as a fire-manipulating Abnormal sent by the king leads a massacre that destroys everything he loves.

Enraged and sick of run...Gallows Ascending (Stone Quest), by Leigh PodgorskiGallows Ascending continues the saga of tracker and pyschic visionary Luke Stone in Book Two of the Stone Quest Series. It has been thirteen years since Luke's confrontation in the desert with his nemesis, black magician Armand Jacobi. Luke's wife Consuelo, whom he met at Eppie Falco's Desert Inn and CafÃ© has died, and Luke has placed himself once again in exile. This time, his wanderings have brought him to the seaside village of New Camen, New Hampshire. Into his self-imposed solitude drops Dr. Bethany Rutledge. Accused of the murder of her eight year old daughter, stripped of her license to practice medicine, her marriage to politician Adrian Mountzaire in tatters, Beth Rutledge is haunted nightly by the chilling v...The Raptors (Sarah Paige Chronicles), by David A O'NeilA New World Order'
A one government world'

The United States with a weak president and a divided government. The world in chaos and turmoil. Happenstance or a diabolical scheme' Emerging from the dark shadows are "The Raptors," human birds of prey seeking to establish a new one-world government under their iron rule. For more than a century, no one has been able to stop this mysterious force from altering entire governments, forcing resignations and where necessary, assassinations. No one is safe, not the President of the United States, not the Shah of Iran, not the Russian Premier. No one has even been able to slow down the onslaught that is gradually, nation by nation, acquiring control of the entire world. Resistance i...Venetian Mask: A Michaela Thompson International Thriller (#2), by Michaela Thompson"The decaying splendor of Venice forms the backdrop for a complex and unusual murder mystery â€¦ an elaborate, surrealistic book ripe with atmosphere, plot and characterization.â€ â€"Publishers Weekly

â€œâ€¦kaleidoscopic, satisfyingly intricate â€¦ a brainy, psychologically astute cut above most mysteries.â€ â€"People Magazine

â€œ[Ms. Thompson] is an enthralling entertainer, and one familiar with every nuance of Venice and Carnival.â€ â€"The New Yorker

MURDER AT CARNIVAL IN THE FLOATING CITY

The surreal splendor of Venice glitters and mesmerizes as six so-called friends who, it turns out, barely know each other meet at Carnival to play ...To Know Me (To Know Me Series, Book 1), by Marcy BlesyTo know me is to die.

Seventeen-year-old Mae is convinced that the consequences of her poor decisions have caused the untimely deaths of her dad, sister Laura, and grandma who all die within a year, no matter how ludicrous her thoughts seem to those she loves. The solution' Run away so no one else she cares for gets hurt (even if she has to keep a GPS tracker on her phone at all times).

Desperate to earn her diploma and salvage something of her life, she transfers schools when people get too close. After switching to Woodson Prep with only two months to go until graduation, Mae keeps her goals in sight. But when she meets Ty, the "perfect boy" with his own secrets and a relentless interest in Mae, she must decide i...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Desert Chimera (Stone Quest), by Leigh PodgorskiDesert Chimera, the first book in the Stone Quest Series, introduces the reader to recluse, tracker, and reluctant twenty-eight year old psychic visionary Luke Stone and to his paranormal universe. Luke has been sequestered in the serene woods of Northern Michigan under the tutelage of Cherokee guide Shadow Wolf. When the shaman suddenly dies, Luke flees on a desperate cross-country quest that takes him to the heart of Death Valley.There, Luke is assaulted by terrifying visions of the apocalypse. While praying in agony for release, a shimmering specter arises from the sands to stand beside him. But this is not the one Luke has sought. Instead, this is the One from whom Luke had escaped seven long years ago, the black magician and his arch n...The Killing Game (The Killing Game Series), by The Black RoseAs the Director of the New York Division of the FBI, Ives Andrich is confronted with investigating the woman he has waited a lifetime to find. Because of her more than accurate novel about an Italian crime lord, the Bureau, against Ives' wishes, asks for her help in infiltrating the inner organization of the nation's most nefarious Mafia don.

When the Bureauâ€™s plan fails and she becomes dangerously entangled in the private life of the nationâ€™s most wanted criminal, Ivesâ€™ tolerance for Bureau mishaps vanishes. No holds barred, he puts everything on the line to save the woman he loves in Part One of The Killing Game....Nakoma: A spirit's destiny, by Gala. JNakoma â€" A Spiritâ€™s Destiny is a haunting tale of mystery and intrigue that grabs you from the first sentence and doesnâ€™t let go until the last word. This suspenseful, page-turning journey of one womanâ€™s search of true love is an inspiring reminder that one can draw on inner strength to fight any force and overcome any obstacle. But every choice has its price.

Born into a dynasty of healers, Lena Jones is destined to fulfill the family legend of the one whose powers will exceed boundaries and set new limits. Groomed by her Grandma, â€˜The Witch from Ojaiâ€™, Lena is initiated into a world of spells, potions, and incantations. As a healer, Lena devotes herself to past life regression therapy, which not only brings insig...Massacre at Lonesome Ridge, by Samantha WarrenDon't stop. Don't look back. Just RUN. Connor McClane is used to hard times. As sheriff of Lonesome Ridge, he's fought his fair share of bad guys. But when creatures that should be impossible threaten his town, he'll face the hardest challenge he's ever known. Charity Banks, the once-debutante from New York City, has a hunger for human flesh and a zombie horde to do her bidding. Can Connor defend Lonesome Ridge from her undead army'...Oranje (The September Series), by Jack LustedA thousand years in the future the planet Oranje is attacked, its population wiped out by the New Commonwealth--a heartless empire that won't let anyone get in their way.

The Curators--reclusive guardians of the Net that connects all of humanity--are the only ones who know what's happened. But they don't interfere in galactic politics, desiring safety and stability above all else.

Isi wants to change that. Infuriated by the indifference of her fellow Curators, she persuades them to send out the Three to warn the other planets and nations in the September region of the impending invasion. But no-one trusts the shadowy Curators. You can't trust what you can't see.

She will do everything she can to make s...An Accidental Affair (The Distinguished Rogues), by Heather BoydLondon's ballrooms and bedrooms thrive on scandal and decadent pleasure and the summer of 1814 will be no exception for the Distinguished Rogues in Heather Boyd's latest Regency romance. Widowed beauty, Arabella Lawson, Lady Farnsworth, knows the value of independence after being trapped in a marriage that left her unfulfilled. Although she longs for a lover at last, she's expected to chaperone her flirtatious niece during her first season. However, given the way the girl keeps disappearing every chance she gets, there is little hope of a good or speedy result. While searching for her charge yet again, she blunders into one of Lord Rothwell's scandalous assignations. This time it's Arabella's turn to be on the...[Only] Human (The Human Series, Volume 1), by Anna TuckfieldThe ability to read minds makes nineteen-year-old Abby Lee's life complicated and lonely, but when she's abducted to a facility intended to contain and 'rehabilitate' others with similar abilities she finds nothing is quite as it seems. With the unlikely help of a mysterious fellow inmate, she begins to seek out the real motives of the shadowy people behind the facility and escape before they discover what she is capable of....Win the Rings (The Cracked Chronicles), by K.D. Van Brunt~Editor's Pick~

Jace has been the property of the U.S. Army since they found out about her when she was five, and now she has become one of its most valuable weapons. But Jace is not the only one of her kind. Gray is one too, but with the help of his sister, he has spent most of his sixteen years hiding from the Army.

Now, the Army has found out about Gray and they cannot allow him to roam free. Operating on the theory that it takes one to catch one, Jace is send out with a special ops squad to hunt Gray down. But Jace is not the only one pursuing Gray, and the competition is after her too. What ensues is a desperate chase through city after city as duty and honor collide with love and sacrifice....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Tori (Zodiac Rising Series - Taurus), by Margaret LakeTori Bullen loves her job as a financial adviser and sheâ€™s really very good at it. The only fly in her personal ointment is her extreme clumsiness. Tori is a bull in a china shop and she is terrified when her mother asks her to buy a crystal vase.

Carter Hendricks loves the delicate crystal and fine art glass that he sells and doesnâ€™t understand why Tori wants to buy a vase but refuses to come into the store. When Tori nearly knocks down several of his treasured pieces, he begins to understands that reluctance.

But when Carter finds himself attracted to Tori, he decides that when his uncoordinated lady stumbles and falls, heâ€™ll be there to catch her in his arms.
...The Yugoslavian: In Search of Mara JovanoviÄ‡, by The Black RoseThe Siege of Sarajevo provides the backdrop for a gripping tale of adventure and intrigue that brings two people from different worlds together for a common goal - that of a missing war orphan.

Ivan, an independent freedom fighter known as the Black Rebel, continues his humanitarian aid regardless that he is a hunted man. While across the Atlantic, the missing orphan's manuscript is mysteriously delivered to Tess, the founder of a writing competition for children.

So affected by the details of the missing orphan's heart-wrenching story, Tess sets out for the war zone determined to find her. But as she prepares for her journey, she is unaware that she will become not only a pursuer, but the pursued.

Aft...Cold Blooded Vixen: Part One, by DÃ©jÃ¡ MonÃ©tRaquel had it all. Not only was she incredibly beautiful and financially secure, but at the young age of twenty-one she was living her childhood dream. Growing up in Baltimore, Raquel never thought she would get the opportunity to work as a well-known and highly paid model. But no sooner than she starts to experience the fame and enjoy the finest weed money could buy, her personal life slowly began to crumble.

Not only does Raquel enter a forbidden love affair with her friend Sean, but she also finds herself entangled with another man, further complicating the mix. After experiencing betrayal from an unexpected source, Raquel turns to her best friend Keisha for comfort only to learn of her secret disloyalty.

Fuel...The Gray Man: A Novella, by L. N. NinoA fable about lost identity, the American Dream... and death. The desperate narrative written by a man locked inside the labyrinth of his own mind... A fast-paced descent of the slippery slopes of morality into the inescapable Abyss... A satire about immigration and trying to stay true to your dreams in a globalized world. 
"The Gray Man" (13,000 words, 50 pages) is all the above and much more. You'll have to read it if you want to understand and enjoy its many possible readings....Espresso For Your Goals: A Concentrated Energy Boost for High Achievers Who Know the Secret to the Law Of Attraction, by Les GoodrichIf you have read books about how to set goals, and are ready to learn how to accomplish goals, then this is the goal setting book for you. Espresso For Your Goals is concentrated, powerful, and effective,just like the espresso itâ€™s named for. 
achieve the next level results that you know you are capable of. 
combine Law of Attraction perspectives with logical, consistent actions that supercharge your results.
Re-energize your goals with a powerful success blueprint that you create for yourself.
Espresso For Your Goals turns ideas into results by fueling your goal setting process with the momentum of undisputed accompli...Collard County: A Collection of Short Stories, by Tamara J. MadisonCollard County is a collection of 5 short stories by Tamara J. Madison. With bold characters set in rich southern tradition and lushly poetic description, each of the tales carries its own unique twist, flirting with the paranormal and metaphysical. Subject matter includes a woman who discovers that she is literally falling apart and losing parts of herself, a mysteriously diseased, impoverished community on the wrong side of the railroad tracks, and the bewitching consequences of an unfaithful spouse. All of the stories revolve around the universal theme of resilience amidst the worst of adversity. Titles include: Barren, Burnt Bottom, Hush, Cycles, and Misplaced....Loser's Flight, by Chris NorthernCowboys in Space! In the far future Automatics run everything - at least, everything that works at all. Susa is a young girl whose view of the world is conditioned by a society where all physical needs are met by Automatics that operate beyond human control, giving the gift of civilization... but only for a lucky few. Exiled in the company of a boy who seems just as innocent, Susa finds herself pursued, and soon discovers that the world outside is the least of her troubles. Less Susa is an innocent girl whose view of the world is conditioned by a society where all physical needs are met by Automatics that operate beyond human control, giving the gift of civilization... but only for a lucky few. The ord...Portal Through the Pond (The Empty World Series), by David K. AndersonWhen 13-year-old Christy's grandmother dies, she leaves Christy a mysterious packet of information revealing an amazing secret: the pond in her yard is in fact a portal to another world. And what's more, her grandfather had disappeared in that world nine years earlier.

Christy is determined to honor her grandmother's wish to keep the secret, even if it means alienating her best friend Trevor. However, things spiral out of her control when nosy classmate Rob accidentally crosses into other world, the grown-ups think he has drowned, she's forced to tell Trevor, and Danny--the nine-year-old deaf boy next door--follows her through the portal to rescue Rob.

Will Trevor be able to convince the grown-ups to trust...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Kentucky Curdled, by Tamara J. MadisonKentucky Curdled is a haunting poetic sequence unveiling a tragic story in a small, rural community. Each of the persona poems reflects on the strange death of a young community member.

The timely story boldly raises questions about how to make peace in times of senseless violence without the luxury of answers and justice.

Rich with rhythm, imagery, and colorful characters, Kentucky Curdled is a blend of verse and storytelling making it engaging for both poetry and fiction readers. The author includes an essay sharing her creative process and reflections about this project.

Kentucky Curdled is also available for download as a poetry audiobook at www.cdbaby.com/tamarajmadison ....Mad Tinker's Daughter (Mad Tinker Chronicles), by J.S. MorinFrom the author of the best-selling Twinborn Trilogy comes J.S. Morin's new Twinborn epic fantasy adventure with a steampunk twist.

The world told her _No_. She didn't listen. Madlin Errol is heiress to the greatest fortune in Tellurak. Her father, the Mad Tinker, has built an empire by crafting devices that no one else in the world could match. Madlin grew up spoiled, given everything she could wish for: the finest tools, all the raw metals she could ask for, and a workshop of her very own. Yet in her sleep, she lives another life, in another world. Korr...a world where humans are subjugated, working menial jobs or even enslaved. The ruling kuduks treat them li...Love Sleeps In The Forest, by Graeme HagueJames loves the women in his life -- he loves them to death. That doesn't stop them pleading for his affection, hungering for James' passion, crying out his name -- even from the forest, where they lay sleeping after the romance is gone. When James falls in love everything is planned to perfection, every precaution is taken. What could go wrong' From Graeme Hague, the author of the best-selling thriller Missing Pieces, Love Sleeps In The Forest takes you deep into the mind of a serial killer....Halloween Magic and Mayhem (Magic & Mayhem), by Stella WilkinsonHow on earth did I end up here' I was supposed to be at a party kissing the boy of my dreams, instead I'm dancing naked on the town common, on Halloween, with a Coven of strange women who might be witches, a bunch of zombies that I have to return to their graves, a talking crow, and my pet ghost thrown in for good measure. Just yesterday I was an ordinary teenagerâ€¦

On her sixteenth birthday Emily Rand discovers that she is a witch. Unable to control her spells she unwittingly raises zombies, and corporealizes the ghost haunting her house. She finds herself in a race against time to put everything right if she has any hope of getting to a certain Halloween party and seeing a certain boy again.

Halloween Magic an...Networking: How to Make the Connections You Need (Career Strategies That Work), by Ellis Chase"Ellis Chase's common sense approach takes the fear out of networking" 
"His process can work for anyone at any stage in his or her career"

Ellis Chase, one of Manhattan's top career advisors, takes the mystery out of networking. His approach teaches you what networking really is and how you can use it to land the job you want. . This guide shows you 
How to put together a contact list 
How to approach people on that list 
What to say in an email or phone call 
How to follow up 
How to measure your success

Learn how to use the strategy that has the greatest job search success.Life Blood (Cora's Choice), by V. M. BlackThe Bestselling First Episode in the New Vampire Series
She wanted life. He needed her blood.
Cora Shaw will do anything to live. Diagnosed with terminal cancer in her senior year of college, she is given a choice: Call hospice, or seek out a mysterious man who promises an impossible -- and insanely dangerous -- cure.

She knows him only as Mr. Thorne, a reclusive billionaire who seems full of contradictions. A man with strange, impossible powers over her.

A man, she discovers, who is not a man at all.

Cora's Choice Serial Novellas - Aethereal Bonds
Life Blood - 24,500 words / 110 pages
Blood Born - 24,500 words / 110 pages</o...Mr. Shipley's Governess (The Shipley Legacy), by Joanne TroppelloSophie Baird is looking for a way to escape the painful reality of her parents' deaths. Unable to live in their home any longer, she takes a job as a live-in tutor to Anastasia Shipley to remove herself from her painful memories and the feeling that God has abandoned her. Anastasia has an illness that has prevented her from ever attending school and makes her father, Sebastian, over protective. When Sophie first meets Sebastian, she cannot deny the intense attraction she feels toward him. When an unexpected romance begins between them, she starts to rebuild her relationship with God, with the help of a certain little girl....Omega Force: The Enemy Within, by Joshua DalzelleThe quadrant is burning. Violent, deadly uprisings are breaking out, seemingly at random, all across the Confederation's sphere of influence. The response by the powerful Confederation Fleet has been swift and decisive, but for every planet they restore order to, another erupts into chaos. Omega Force is working along the frontier worlds when they're forced to come to the aid of a longtime ally and soon realize that the two events are not unrelated. The deeper they dig into the occurrences, the more Captain Burke finds he doesn't know who he can trust as he tries to unravel the mystery and not only exonerate his friend but keep himself, and his crew, alive.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Forged in Death: Volume 1 (The Death Wizard Chronicles), by Jim MelvinEnter the realm . . . Book One, The Death Wizard Chronicles. Only a Death-Knower can die. And live again. Only a Death-Knower can return from death. And remember. Only a Death-Knower can tell the world what he's seen. Not all care to listen. For a thousand years, none have rivaled the power of Torg, the Death-Knower wizard, as he ruled his people and kept peace on Triken. Now a new threat has suddenly arisen. The evil sorcerer Invictus is greater even than Torg, and his greed and ambition threaten to engulf the land in eternal darkness. When Invictus imprisons Torg in a horrifying pit bored into the solid rock of a frozen mountain, the fate of Triken hangs in the bala...Glimmer, by Nicola McDonaghBy the author of Echoes from the Lost Ones - a new riveting collection of tales.Purchase your copy of this weird and wonderful anthology - including the Award Winning story, 'Glimmer'. If you enjoy reading high quality fiction, then these seven tales of mysterious liaisons, supernatural intrigue, deathly hauntings and disturbing fixations will enthral and unnerve you. Discover hidden secrets, forbidden urges, necromancy and a rebellious housewife between the pages of this fascinating book. 'He wriggled and pushed the bedclothes down. It was the first time I had seen him in the flesh. His skin was white, and smooth as the skin on warm milk. Never knew a man could feel so soft. More used to rough hands...Song and Signal, by M. E. PattersonSeventeen year-old genius Zakari Sharp has never stood on the surface of a planet, never seen a sun-streaked sky. He lives on a corporate-owned mining facility at the edge of the solar system, with a mute alien for a guardian and brainwashed, muscle-bound ex-convicts for company. The day his father vanished was so long ago that Zak thought he would never hear from him again.

Zak was wrong.

Now, chased off-station by a cabal of mythical assassins, Zak and his best friend Liz embark on a harrowing journey across the galaxy, to find his fatherâ€™s hiding place and learn the universe-shaking discovery that hides with him. But their enemies will stop at nothing to steal the secret themselves.

Can a teenage ...The Dark That Follows, by John McGuireA disgraced former cop who possesses the ability to see the future...
A college student whose life has become entangled in black magic...
A girlfriend who is no longer sure who to trust...
And a vision of the future, which shows only the darkness of the void...

With a touch, Jason Mills' mind is flooded with images of what may come. Am I going to fall in love... am I going to be rich... am I going to get that promotion...

Until the reading that shows him absolute nothingness.

Drawn into a web of secret societies, Black Masses, and beings of immense power, Jason races to determine the truth behind his visions in order to save the future from being wiped out completely....Operation: Masquerade: (Sci-fi Adventure Novel), by Nigel G. MitchellTo fight the alien menace, he must become one of them...

When Jason Locke retired from the super-secret agency known as GAIA, he thought he could settle down and live a normal life. Then his old boss convinces him to return for one last mission that could end the war between the Terran League and the alien Chitt'k. But the mission involves trying to pass himself off as a Chitt'k and live among them to steal their most guarded possession: a living computer. Even as Locke risks it all to carry out his most dangerous mission yet, he's unaware that a conspiracy is working against him. OPERATION: MASQUERADE is a fast-paced action adventure that will carry you from the slums of a future Earth to a battle among the stars. Download you...One in the Chamber: Steel Revolver: Case 1, by Allyson A. ShepherdWhen shots are fired, bodies turn cold. Detective Andrea Mainiero knows this all too well when a squad of home invaders raid her house after a night of lovemaking. Her boyfriend is gunned down and her old friend, Lacy Barret, goes missing.

Andrea and her smooth talking partner, Bret Gamble, must shuffle through the clues of a series of crimes to discover Lacyâ€™s kidnapper. Time is running short and the evidence is thin when a mysterious and frantic call to Andrea leads her in a direction that she never expected to go.
...Frozen Stiff: A Zombie Novella, by John GroverThe end is here. The dead walk and the living are on the brink of extinction. Brad and Travis, part of a military search and rescue operation, race against time to evacuate survivors from Seattle, Washington. When the emergency shelter becomes overrun they are re-routed to a secret base, a code Majestic base, in the Canadian Arctic to await rendezvous. Between the isolation, rising tensions, and horrible secrets locked away in the frozen waste, they'll face a horror colder than the snowy landscape. Cover art by Jonathan Banchick 40,000 words ...Dead Leprechauns & Devil Cats: Strange Tales of the White Street Society, by Grady HendrixA science-studded Steampunk smackdown full of decapitated heads that sing, Tong wars, bacon sex, German holiday demons, and the Potato Homunculus! Back by popular demand, the White Street Society are a band of 19th Century gentleman adventurers who investigate the supernatural, often with violence, sometimes with science.

Animals and pregnant women who can read are advised to KEEP AWAY as this collection of cases contains shocking details that are sure to tighten the corsets and spin the mustaches of all gentle readers. â€œThe Hairy Ghost!â€ â€œThe Corpse Army of Khartoum!â€ â€œThe Yellow Peril!â€ and â€œThe Christmas Spirits!â€ will introduce you to the supernatural wonders that these bold men of the 19th century were com...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Polaris Uprising, by Jennifer IbarraNo citizen shall be left behind.

Life in Neress is simple. For nearly four decades, people have known exactly what's expected of them. Obey the rules, follow the path that's been laid out, and everything will be provided for: food, shelter, education, safety. No need goes unmet.

But the cost is steep: you lose all rights to make your own choices in life.

In seven years, eighteen-year-old Ryla Jensen will come of age and take over for her father as president of this idyllic nation. Groomed since childhood to take on a role she's not even sure she wants, Ryla's only escape from the pressures of duty is her sister, Alanna. But when her eyes are finally opened to the oppressive regime her father bu...Per-Bast: A Tale of Cats in Ancient Egypt, by Lara-Dawn StieglerAs a plague spreads over Egypt, Neferure's feline kind are the first to endure the fatal consequences. Ramses III, Egypt's last great pharaoh, has saved the empire from countless incursions, but after many wars the kingdom is on the brink of bankruptcy. Labour strife, shifting allegiances, and now this deadly plague threaten to bring a close to Egypt's Golden Age.

When the High Priest of Karnak Temple is found dead in a fire, Neferure is convinced that the death is not natural. Her love, Sahu, who would never leave her, is gone in that very blaze. With none acknowledging the deaths as mysterious, Neferure alone will hunt to uncover answers. What she will find is that a promise can defy death, and that a sinister pl...POD (The Pattern Universe), by Tobias RootePOD, is Book 2 in the Pattern Universe series.As the power struggle between Fortress and Space Island continues on Earth POD decides to await the outcome; concentrating instead on preparations to take on the real enemy, the Nubl.
"A very good read and highly recommended series"
"a cut above in the story telling department"
"Excellent second book to the series, a great story line and plot"
"I couldn't put this book down"
"Imaginative with clever concepts. A developing and enthusiastic author"Coronado's Treasure, by Randy Mixter It began as a treasure hunt and ended in a fight for their lives. In the cove of an isolated island, an armada gathers. Hundreds of pirates, once enemies, have made a truce and joined as one for a common goal: to crush the powerful army of a king, to topple his kingdom, and to confiscate all the treasure within its walls. Rachel Cain and her husband Morgan thought they were sailing for buried treasure. Instead, they found themselves caught in a web of intrigue, deceit, and danger. A war is brewing on the Great Eastern Sea, threatening all in its path, and in order to stop it, they may need to seek the help of a woman from Morgan's past; the infamous pirate captain, Calypso Cruz. Together, Rach...Corrupt Skies: Episode I, by Alex RodgersAn air marshal on a bank robbery case?

As a series of armed bank robberies spring up in every corner of the nation, burnt-out Air Marshal Harris Fox finds himself thrust in the middle of this high-profile case. The danger unfolds and conspiracy unravels. With lives at stake, and his family in the balance, can Fox solve the mystery before it's too late?

A humor-filled, action-packed thriller with a cast of characters not easy to forget, this is the series for fans of television shows and movies like Rescue Me, Psych, Red, and 2Guns....Raining Men and Corpses: A Humorous Murder Mystery (A Raina Sun Amateur Sleuth Mystery), by Anne R. TanRaining Men and Corpses
Book 1 of the Raina Sun Mystery series.

A humorous mystery set in the fictitious small town of Gold Springs, California. Raina Sun is a typical graduate student trying to keep her head above water as the bills roll in from a lawsuit disputing an inheritance from her dysfunctional family. Then her dashing college adviser cons her out of several months of rent.

Her quest to get her money back sets into motion a streak of bad luck. First, she finds the dead body of an ex-lover and becomes the prime suspect to his murder. The only man she ever loved reappears as the lead detective to the case and wants to reignite their passion (or at least he's sending out smoke signals).

H...Outmaneuvered, by J. L. HammerA missing influential CEO -- a handsome, ambitious FBI agent -- and a smart-mouthed blonde bombshell -- in the end, who will be outmaneuvered? To FBI Special Agent Cruz Romero the assignment seems cut and dry: shadow Amanda Price, the estranged daughter of a missing high-powered CEO, and find evidence linking her to his disappearance. The last thing Romero expects while on surveillance is for her to strut right up to him, insisting they've met before. Once he gets a good look at this familiar sassy blonde, he knows he's in trouble. He must throw her off track before the entire investigation is jeopardized. As the evidence stacks against Amanda, Romero brings her in for a round of heated questioning and his suspicion of her guilt d...The Timedoor (The Endora Trilogy), by Thomas J. PrestopnikThe Endora Trilogy is a fantasy-adventure series for pre-teen and early teen readers, though many adults have enjoyed it, too. The Timedoor - Book I in the Endora Trilogy Combine one magic timedoor, an evil sorcerer and a kidnapped princess-and that's a recipe for adventure. Add some goblins and trolls, two daring rescues, and a magician and his King-and you've cooked up an adventure of a lifetime! Eleven-year-old Christopher Jordan and his eight year old sister Molly get to live this adventure after they discover King Rupert of Endora and his magician Artemas hiding out in an old barn near their house. They are temporarily trapped in this world and must return home so the King can rescue his d...


----------



## KBoards Admin

99 Gods: Betrayer, by Randall FarmerNessa Binglehauser, Ken Bolnick, John Lorenzi, Dave Estrada and Dana Ravencraft continue their struggles against the 99 Gods and the hidden supernatural powers of Earth.
The media labels the effects of the 99 Gods on politics and the economy "The Troubles". Governments fall, repeatedly. The unemployment level rises to staggering proportions. The fall of the Gods known of as Atlanta and Miami convinced all of the 99 Gods that direct God vs. God conflicts are disastrous, and forbidden. Instead, the 99 Gods now jostle amongst themselves indirectly, using God-powered human enhanced catâ€™s paws known of as Supported.

In the midst of this, the Telepaths, led by Nessa and Ken, get caught up in the conflict between Portl...A Fine Cauldron Of Fish: A humorous romp with a vampire-fey lover, a druid, a wizardry god, and the vacation of a lifetime., by Cornelia AmiriIt's summer on the Isle of Man and Andrew is looking for hot girls and good times. So when he meets the dreamy and seductive Margaid, he thinks he's hit the jackpot. There are only a couple of minor problems: Margaid lives in a cave under the sea, is invisible, and thinks that only Andrew's blood can save her from turning into a water horse! But hey, whoever said love was perfect!'...The Lead Cloak, by Erik HanbergByron Shaw can track and find anyone on Earth. Except the people who tried to kill him.

By 2081, privacy no longer exists. The Lattice enables anyone to re-live any moment of your life. People can experience past and present eventsâ€"or see into the mind of anyone, living or dead.

Most people love it. Some want to destroy it.

Colonel Byron Shaw has just saved the Lattice from the most dangerous attack in its history. Now he must find those responsible. But thereâ€™s a question nobodyâ€™s asking: does the Lattice deserve to be saved'

The answer may cost him his life....The Witch and the Hellhound (The Seaforth Chronicles), by B.J. Smash***Book two of The Seaforth Chronicles***
The adventure of a lifetime for a young woman just discovering the mystical and magical elements of the world that surrounds us all. Ivy Seaforth must journey to lands unknown to find and retrieve a certain book of spells stolen by her foolish sister, Zinnia. Encountering setbacks at every turn, Ivy must leave behind her mentor, the powerful Izadora, and delve deep inside herself for the courage to carry on. With her newfound friends, the handsome Lucian, and Pladiaâ€"the spitfire pixieâ€" she travels to the mist-shrouded island of Hy Brasil. There she meets a great wizard, Maximus, who may be something just a bit grander than she expects. 
In a chaotic quest to save those she loves, Ivy...Mirrored, by Dalia Florea The body of a teenage girl murdered in the Lincoln Houses is just the beginning Investigative reporter, Nicole Watkins is assigned to the story, but when she comes face to face with homicide detective Andre Moore, she finds herself guarding more than just her sources. Shaken by the murder of a teenage girl, Detective Andre Moore must put his own emotions aside or risk not only his life, but that of the attractive reporter, but is he strong enough to ignore his growing attraction' Love is the last thing either is looking for but when the case brings them together, the complications of the murders only seem to intensify the attraction. But, is passion enough...Her Cousin, Much Removed, by I. L. WolfVenetia Shipman wasnâ€™t exactly fond of her cousin(ish) Delenda Oâ€™Brien, and Delendaâ€™s sudden death didnâ€™t really change that, especially since it looks like Delenda was trying to frame Venetia for something. What, she doesnâ€™t know, but now this lawyer-turned-urban-gardener is in it up to her eyeballs thanks to her, and, to make it worse, Delenda died without even returning Venetiaâ€™s platter.

Now she may never get it back.

Detective Cadby James is on the case, and while he may not be too bad looking, Venetia isnâ€™t so sure he can solve the murder without her help. Whether he wants it or not.
...Shade, by Marilyn PeakeThanks to her offbeat mother, Shadeâ€™s full name is Galactic Shade Griffin. Having a name like that while being the new girl in school is pretty much catnip for bullies. The summer before Shadeâ€™s junior year of high school, her mother breaks up with yet another boyfriend and moves them once again to a new town. 
This time, they move into a dilapidated old house where Shade has an entire attic bedroom to herselfâ€"at least until she discovers itâ€™s haunted by the ghost of a teenaged boy named Brandon Yates. When Shadeâ€™s best friend goes missing, her life becomes even more complicated. With the help of Brandon whoâ€™s struggling with his own issues in the world beyond, Shade faces the question of whether or not she has what i...Klondaeg The Monster Hunter, by Steve ThomasKlondaeg is a simple Dwarf with a simple plan: rid the world of monsters. When he was a boy, his parents were killed by unidentified monsters, and he swore revenge against all of them. Armed with a talking battle axe with a split personality, Klondaeg travels the countryside, slaying everything from tiny werewolves to gold-devouring demons. He negates prophecies, disproves history, and even comes face to face with Acerbus, the god of darkness himself. But will he ever find the thing that killed his parents'...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Cracking Grace, by Stephen StrompCracking Grace questions the very basic concepts of spirituality through the eyes of Audrey, a young girl in the midst of a tragedy-and through the eyes of Mary, a seemingly lifeless cemetery statue.

As her father slips into madness, Audrey is left to explore a secret world for answers to her loss. Aided by her faithful companion, a bluebird named Bluebell, Mary sets out on her own mission of discovery-despite chiding from the other residents of the cemetery: the cynical Jesus; two wisecracking gargoyles; and the eccentric ghost Mrs. Grant, a curmudgeonly old woman trapped among the graves.

Part fable, part dark fantasy, Cracking Grace is the story of loss and of newfound friendships for a young, wounded gir...The London Project, by Mark J MaxwellPortal has transformed the lives of London's residents. The tech giant's centralised network is ubiquitous, its free services utilised by Londoners for everything from communications to entertainment, transport to health care. As a consequence Portal harvests the minutiae of its users' daily lives.

On the eve of the network's expansion throughout the UK, Detective Sergeant Louisa Bennett investigates the death of a young girl. Her body covered in lacerations, the victim's autopsy reveals an unidentifiable cellular structure permeating her brain. The case is further complicated when no trace of the girl can be found on Portal. It's as if she simply doesn't exist.

Following an attack on Portal's network, pr...The Soul Screams Murder: Horror strikes when you least expect it..., by Geoffrey SleightA young family moves into a house beset by disturbed apparitions. When the father begins to investigate the horrific reason for the hauntings, their lives become tangled with a dangerous psychopath. He will stop at nothing to escape the penalty of his horrific crimes, pursued by police and poltergeists. A reign of terror begins with the family as the prime target for his dreadful revenge....KILLING PEOPLE, by Meb BryantLeah Bennett sits in an open convertible in a drugstore parking lot and has no idea that a routine trip to buy cigarettes will threaten her life and end her marriage. Paralyzed in fear, she watches as two masked men, dressed entirely in black and brandishing weapons, follow her husband Dan into the drugstore. Moments later after four shots ring out, she is torn between staying in the car with her young daughter Hannah and giving aid to the victims of the crime, especially her husband. Either by fate or divine design, Michael Nagle, a Marine sniper on special assignment, drives into the parking lot with his military dog and inserts himself into the fray. Leah finds herself being stalked by the killer who intends to kill her and kidnap Hannah...Tin City Tinder - A Thriller (Boone Childress Mysteries), by David Macinnis GillA farmhouse explodes in the middle of the night.
The town drunk finds a burned finger on his front porch.
An elderly woman is left to burn in an abandoned building.
A serial arsonist hides in plain site, plying his fiery trade in the dead of night. Who will his next victim be?

Boone Childress is a former Navy intelligence operator, a hero turned firefighter who returned home to the North Carolina mountains to pursue a career in forensic investigation, but when a series of arsons points to murder and greed, he finds himself stymied by a corrupt law officer and tight-knit southern society. Everybody, it seems, has a secret to hide.

A hero doesn't need medals to prove what he's made of. Just the ...Perception: Book One of the Wishing Box Chronicles, by Matthew Upton"My name is Yorig and I'm from a world very different from this one-a place where an item such as this Wishing box makes sense."
Jeremy couldn't imagine one bit of what had happened in the past hour making sense anywhere. "What do you mean?" He asked.
"Let me put it this way; what if your attitude towards a situation actually altered it?"

Imagine if your views, opinions, and fears shaped the world around you. Would your reality be different from everyone else's? How would your personality affect your destiny? Those are only a couple of the questions facing Jeremy Pike and Sarah Campbell after they find themselves lost in a new world with very confusing rules. To make matters wors...Children of a Broken Sky (The Redemption Chronicle), by Adam J NicolaiThe peasants called it "The Storm."

On a cold autumn morning seven years ago, the sky exploded with silent lightning. In its wake, everything changed.

Now the sun rises in the south, if it rises at all. Animals go mad. Crops ripen and die overnight. The Church - a body of miracle-workers who can heal the sick and walk through fire - warns that God's final judgment is at hand.

The world will soon end.

Now, stories tell of men that speak with beasts and peasants who work their own miracles. The Church decries these heretics, hunting them like animals and demanding the same of the faithful.

In a remote village, a small group of childhood friends are caugh...VigilAnnie, by Lia FairchildFrom the bestselling author of In Search of Lucy Left for dead after her fiancé is murdered, Annie must step outside the law for JUSTICE. Annie Crawford is an ex-cop living a double life. After the brutal murder of her fiancé, a desperate Annie turns to a vigilante agency to find the killers and seek her vengeance. She must work for them as they investigate the murder and help her find the answers she needs. Now working on the wrong side of the law, Annie's life has one purpose: justice. Justice for her fiancé and for the city she lives in. But as Annie's taste for the vigil...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Buck Hayden, Mustanger, by Van HoltSpecial pre-release pricing! Normally $7.99

BUCK HAYDEN, MUSTANGER
Buck Hayden and Frank Martin were mustangers. All they wanted to do was hunt wild horses in wild country. So they headed for the wildest part of Nevada and moved into an abandoned shack on a lonely mesa where a magnificent wild stallion and his band of wild horses roamed. There was no one else on the mesa and the nearest ranchers caused them no trouble. But things changed when King Hoffer moved in and tried to take over the whole country. While Hayden was away Hoffer's men either killed Martin or ran him out of the country, and when Hayden returned Hoffer sent his gun hands after him. With the help of a greenhorn who had always wanted to ...Uncle Bob's Red Flannel Bible Camp - The Book of Genesis, by Steve VernonHere it is.

The whole entire story of the Book of Genesis as told to you by the world's oldest storyteller, Uncle Bob.

If you think you KNOW the truth behind the Bible Stories you REALLY ought to pick up a copy of this book.

If you are one of those folks who thinks that it is bad manners to giggle a little in church - well, you might want to take a good look at the sample that the Kindle folks let you peek at before you go throwing down any of your hard-earned money. This isn't exactly a solemn retelling of the Bible. In fact, I guarantee a giggle or two along the way. The fact is this is the story of the Book of Genesis as retold by a country gentleman who read the Bible a couple of times and is doing...Sextus' Sacrifice: Arena Series I, by Chris VaughnEveryone makes choices, Every choice puts you in an Arena&#8230;

Sextus Magnus' had a choice between protecting those he loves, and protecting the freedom of The Republic. That choice has thrust him into a struggle of life and death, for him and the ones he loves. Freedom in The Republic has a costly price.

He knows it's his own fault he's here. Sextus Magnus' has shed the illusion of The Republic, that he has been unjustly thrust into, so quickly he didn't have the opportunity to consider the repercussions. Sextus now must conjure every bit of cunning and luck he can muster to save not only his own identity, but the lives of those he holds dearest.

Sometimes, the exposure of illusions comes at ...Perspectives, by Nefretiti MorantSeven People living in Queens New York learn the value of family and friends. Calvin struggles with alcoholism, Kenneth is in love with a woman who doesn't love him, Ebony's marriage is falling apart and she's sleeping with her boss. Marissa is a single mom attempting to provide her daughter with the best. Kaliq and Zanay fall in love under unlikely circumstances, and Althea; well Althea is in a class by herself. Journey with these seven individuals as they learn life is all about your perspective....Airship City (The Aeropolis Sequence), by Stephen West"This is a really great book. It cleverly avoids easy cliches of coming of age stories with some good characters and an imaginative & original setting that's wonderfully described." - Seb J

LONDON, 1948

Bullied at work and traumatised by the loss of his father, Joseph Samson finds himself caught up in a deadly plot to destroy the greatest flying machine ever built. Deciding who he can trust will mean the difference between life and death. But even if he chooses correctly, will he find the courage to take action, or just continue to be one of life's victims?

Meanwhile Ione Hughes, heir to wealth and fortune, lives in fear of her world collapsing. Is her father beset by shadowy enemies- or is he ...Playmates (Wilde Twins Series), by Jess C Scott$0.99 for a Limited Time Only Follow THE WILDE TWINS in a twisted tale of love and loyalty. . . PLAYMATES (Wilde Twins, Book #1) As kids, Tania and Trevor's unsupervised play time offers a lifeline to sanity amidst the chaos of family dysfunction. When danger threatens Tania, Trevor isn't willing to stand by and watch his sister get hurt. The instinct for survival is only rivaled by the killer instincts the Wilde siblings encourage in each other. Instincts that turn into a deadly game igniting their first taste for blood. Book #1 in The Wilde Twins: a psychological thriller about an "evil twins" serial killing team--and their slow descent into amoral mayhem. *** <br ...Seduced by an Angel (Velvet Lies, Book 3), by Adrienne deWolfeKentucky belle Seraphina Jones craves a dashing stranger worth kissing. When she spies her handsome, half-naked hired hand at the riverbank, she thinks her dreams of romance have come true. But this Texican is wanted for murder. Jesse Quaid can't let Sera's sweet kisses distract him from rendezvousing with Cass, a childhood friend, to clear his name of a crime he didn't commit. But then a case of mistaken identity turns Cass into Jesse's deadliest rival for Sera's heart. Now, Sera must find a way to end the feud before the man she loves is lost forever. REVIEWS: "Adrienne deWolfe is a jewel of a find for your keeper shelf." Christina Dodd, NYT Best-Seller "Undoubtedly an author to...American Triptych, by R. N. WrightThree "modern gothic" works: a short story, a play, and a novel, all written in the last quarter of the twentieth century.

The Position (short story): a group of young men compete for a job under mysterious circumstances.

"Incredible, Lorin thought. Incredible that we should all be here. Incredible that we should have to be here. Why did they let things like this come to be? Who ARE 'they?'
He thought of his railroad trip to this processing center: the mountains; the forests; the wasted countryside along the Barrens Route; the hollow rotting hulls of small towns, long deserted, which bore mute testimony to the death of a once energetic, proud, and independent people; and the Pit in the mountai...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Dream Doctor (Dream Series), by J.J. DiBenedetto"I didn't expect to be woken up by someone I don't know dreaming about killing somebody. I thought I was done with that once and for all&#8230;"

But Sara's not done with it. As if adjusting to life as a newlywed and starting medical school weren't difficult enough, she's started seeing the dreams of everyone around her, again. Before everything is said and done, those dreams might destroy Sara's hopes of becoming a doctor, wreck her marriage and even end her life&#8230;

"Dream Doctor" is the thrilling second novel in the Dreams series....The Chef at the Water's Edge: A Hannah Starvling Twilight Cozy Murder Mystery Novel (Book One of the Series), by Kee PatterbeeHannah Starvling is a former FBI agent turned Chef Culinary Consultant along with her friends Buster and Cate Jordon attend a cooking festival honoring the town's famous Chef, Julia Karas, who died a year prior in a terrible accident.

Hannah has always been curious by nature and cannot resist any opportunities to solve mysteries when presented to her.

So when the Jordon's long time friend, Louie invites Hannah to join the festival and stay at his house to investigate the death of Mrs. Karas, she couldn't turn it down. It did not take long for Hannah to realize that something was not right.

Working her way through the twists and turns of a public life gone tragically wrong her investigation her...The Gaming Dream, by Francesco FrauloThis new edition has been edited and expanded for 2014.

Ever wondered what working with video games is like?

How does a game get made? 
What can go wrong?
What does a producer actually do?

Part memoir, part guide, the Gaming Dream is an eye opening, true account of what it was like to work in the UK gaming industry back when the PS2 was king. 
Francesco Fraulo loves playing games and really wants to get a job making them. He gets his chance when a bit of luck helps him get employed at a large gaming company. Things do not go to plan however and he learns that the gaming industry isn't the land of honey he thought it would be and he begins to wonder if it was all worth it.
F...Taking The Reins (The Rosewoods), by Katrina AbbottBrooklyn Prescott (if that's even her real name) is the new girl at The Rosewood Academy for Academic Excellence, now that she's moved back to the States after two years living in London. Rosewood, a boarding school for children of the rich and famous and known for its celebutantes, is missing just one element important to any junior's education: boys. But luckily for Brooklyn, and the rest of the Rosewood girls, there's a boys' boarding school, The Westwood Academy, just a few miles away.

On her very first day, Brooklyn meets Will, a gorgeous and flirty boy on campus to help with move in. But is he who she thinks he is? And what about Brady, the cute stable boy? Or Jared, the former child actor with his grown-up go...Beyond the Clearing, by Robin MahleFrom Author Robin Mahle comes a thrilling new tale of the choices we make in our lives, the consequences of our actions and if our fate could ultimately be changed by altering a single decision.

In memory of a dear friend who had been taken too soon, they decide to honor a wish that was left unfulfilled. The Serenity resort, carved into the stunning red rock mountains would be the place to celebrate the life of their beloved Diane. And to allow reflection on their own lives, Maggie, Rachel and Susan thought this would be the perfect getaway.

But the resort holds an ancient and deadly secret, one that employee, Tony DeLuca, tries hard to ignore. It is only when Susan comes to him after a frightening and unex...The Moonglow Cafe: A Paige MacKenzie Mystery, by Deborah GarnerNew York reporter Paige MacKenzie has a hidden motive when she heads to the small town of Timberton, Montana. Assigned to research the area's unique Yogo sapphires for the Manhattan Post, she hopes to reconnect romantically with handsome cowboy Jake Norris. The local gem gallery offers the material needed for the article, but the discovery of an old diary, hidden inside the wall of a historic hotel, soon sends her on a detour into the underworld of art and deception.

Each of the town's residents holds a key to untangling more than one long-buried secret, from the hippie chick owner of a new age café to the mute homeless man in the town park. As the worlds of western art and sapphire mining collide, Paige finds herself jugglin...The King's Ward, by Chris Northern"Why? Why didn't you see me?"
Calista's anguished cry rings through the seventeen years of her life. Her question embodies a dream. A hope. A fervent prayer.
Someone please notice me, see me, know me.
Strangers walk into her in the street. Ignore her when she speaks. No one sees her unless she demands their attention. After just a moment's stillness and she is forgotten.
Calista walks like a ghost through her own life. No one sees her. No one ever has, and she believes no one ever will.
Calista searches for an answer to the one burning question of her life.
Why? Why does no one see me? Instead she finds Byron, a boy her own age. And suddenly everything changes. Like her, ...Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a "half-breed." At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brother's death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gina and Gemma (Zodiac Rising Series - Gemini), by Margaret LakeGina and Gemma Twining, twins that couldn't be more dissimilar, or maybe they're just two sides of the same coin. Gina is the writer, determined to write gritty novels, revealing the seamy underside of mankind. Gemma is an artist, determined to paint the world in soft pastels seen through rose-colored glasses.

The sisters are vacationing in London when Gemma meets the man of her dreams. Suspicious by nature and wanting to protect her naive sister, Gina pulls the old twin switch. But pretending to be Gemma and checking out the love of her sister's life proves to be dangerous for Gina's heart as well. Which twin will win this perfect Brit?
...A Dark Knight for the King (The Crystal Sword Trilogy), by Mark ReederDark forces threaten Wales, and only Prince Lleu, heir to the throne, recognizes their destructive power. But the mad Regent, Lord Glyndwr, bars Lleu's efforts to save his kingdom. Forced to flee Wales, Lleu reluctantly joins with the mysterious beggar-thief, Selwyn Wyles, as they set out on a perilous journey to find the Crystal Warrior, Mael Duin, who holds the key which will enable Lleu to save his ravaged country. From the glittering Castle of Light to the frozen wastes of the Eryrian Ice Sea, Lleu and Wyles battle demonic forces and world-shattering storms. Befriended by Arto Gawr, last of the legendary Frost Giants, they reach Duin's sanctuary. But deep in the Valley of the Skull, Duin challenges them with a staggering reality bey...The Mercy Contracts, by Paul WornhamMercy can be murder.

Euthanasia has been banned worldwide, sick and dying people no longer have a choice but to wait until nature claims them. Or do they?

A shadowy organization known only as the Omega Group promises an end to life, on demand. The sick, the old and the tired can choose their own way out with a Mercy Contract, a murder for hire scheme where the victim is also the client.

Caleb Pike, a scruffy, determined insurance investigator, follows a lead that takes him across the country and teams him with Jenny Miller, a stunning academic. Together they work to unravel the secrets of the Mercy Contracts, a quest that pitches them against a deadly enterprise that specializes in murder for profit.
...A Tale by the Telling, by Saxby BarnabasTo: You Know Who You Are

Re: Your Presence is Requested

I know you're out there. When I was a kid, I used to climb onto the roof of our house, lay out on my sleeping bag, and amidst the chirping crickets and the gently wiling summer night, I would stare at the stars.

And wonder about your home.

Perhaps it was this belief in your existence -- not doubt, but belief -- which led me to discover the Sunderkind method. Do you know of it? No? Then I will tell you. I've coded this message into what I call the Morphian frequency. It is the frequency at which certain atomic bonds resonate. When I send this coded frequency toward a small star, do you know what the star will do?...A Modern Life: sweet and salty short stories, by Jane TurleyA Modern Life is a collection of thirteen contemporary short stories for the time-pressed reader. A reflection on the challenges of living in the twenty-first century, A Modern Life covers a multitude of topics including marriage, murder, child abduction, climate change, homosexuality and war as well as featuring Jane Turley's distinctive slapstick-comedy tales. A versatile and original voice, this is Jane's first collection of stories and a precursor to her debut comedy novel, The Changing Room.

"I would not change a single word" - Hilary Johnson Authors' Advisory Service on the short story A Modern Life.

" 'No Returns' reads more like a prose poem, full of exquisite turns of phrase.This is a despera...Becoming Sane, by Bria MarcheWhen right and wrong are no longer clear, life-changing decisions must still be made...

The year is 1985. Living in a Mexican desert hacienda south of Nogales, fifteen year old Sane is trapped in a
life she didn't choose for herself, frightened and frustrated by it all. Her father is Tony Masone, an
American running one of the most lucrative cocaine trades south of the border. Her mother Liz, is twice as
dangerous and as conniving as they come. As the money pours in, greed begins to rear its ugly head. Listening
from within the compound walls, Sane overhears a plot to murder her father and overtake his drug empire.

This dangerous twist of fate places Sane directly in the middle of a daring...Collateral Damage - Red Flag: Battle for Taiwan (Collateral Damage Book 1), by Gerald GreeneTechno Thriller Action Romance as Young Lovers Trapped in War ZoneWar Action Balanced With Love Story as Battle for Taiwan Begins After two tours in Afghanistan and unable to find a civilian job bad boy Alex enters UCLA. He meets Gloria at a rock concert. Gloria likes bad boys. A contemporary romance follows. Romance deepens and becomes love as Gloria and Alex visit Taiwan to attend her sister's wedding. War breaks out. They form a loving relationship as they work together to survive under war conditions. You Will Enjoy This Book If You want entertainment with a different twist to love story war story You like exciting techno thriller action You like action adventure roma...Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a "half-breed." At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brother's death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....


----------



## KBoards Admin

A Werewolf in Asia: Omnibus Edition (Urban Werewolves Series), by Mary BurnettTHE WHOLE SERIES IN ONE VOLUME:

This book contains the following shorter works, tracing the adventures and misadventures of Malcolm, the Canadian expat werewolf; freelance detective and apprentice mage, in Hong Kong and Taipei:

Hong Kong Werewolf
Werewolf Magic 
Werewolf Missions

If you haven't tried this series yet: it contains elements of mystery, social comedy, humor and fantasy, though integrated into the present-day reality. In short, urban fantasy for lovers of exotic settings, odd situations and the occasional absurdity....The One I Was, by Eliza GrahamThe past will always find you out...
Rosamond Hunter has spent her adult life running away from the past, filled with guilt about her involuntary role in the death of her mother. Rosamond is a nurse, a kind of midwife for those leaving rather than entering life. Her work brings her back to Fairfleet, the country house at which her mother died so long ago, to nurse the dying Benny Gault, a former Kindertransport refugee from Nazi Germany. Rosamond soon discovers that Benny is hiding a secret about his last days in Germany he badly needs to confess, a secret that somehow connects with Rosamond's own family history. Just as the two begin to unthread the ties binding them together, a figure from the past returns to Fairfleet to menace the...The Finder: Hidden magic (Stonehaven), by CJ MorrowTwins Hannah and Helena drive an immaculate vintage car through a red light in rush hour traffic and Elliot is the only witness.

Elliot is a loner. He appears cynical, a little arrogant, likes order and running. Pushing fifty he looks thirty, lives dangerously, has no one. He's irritated and intrigued when he runs into the twins twice more that same day and he starts to become obsessed. Are they quite what they seem - a pair of innocent sisters? Who is the little girl they pass off as their cousin?

He's watching them. They're watching him. What are they? Where are they going? Why must he follow?

Journey with The Finder to a hidden world without rules or laws - only expectations.

Ev...Forced Entry, by komrade komura4 grow houses. 30 months. 8 million dollars.

Under the radar, always a denominator, never a numerator. Obsessive planning, powered by a deadly combination of paranoia and greed. That's the life of a southern grower. Only light sleepers survive. The rest get free room and board at Parchment prison.

A refugee from a high rise corporate plantation was in his 19th month and sailing safely toward the finish line.

The kid was looking for a dry place to stay, away from the cops, away from the shit on the streets.

Jackson, Mississippi is a toxic place. Been that way for a long time....Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a "half-breed." At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brother's death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....The Terminals: Spark, by Michael F. StewartSometimes the dead don't want to talk.
You need Terminals to make them.

Terminals solve crimes in this realm by investigating them in the next.

Lt. Col. Christine Kurzow, fresh from a failed suicide attempt after she cost 11 of her soldiers their lives, is recruited into the covert unit of Terminals as a handler. It's an easy sell. If she's really determined to die, it's a chance to give her death meaning.

But her first case-convincing a monk to chase Hillar the Killer into the afterlife to find the location of a missing bus and the children it carried-has her wondering how to make a dead psychopath talk.

Christine must follow the clues sent back by the shotgun-...False Flag (A Frank Bowen conspiracy thriller), by Jay TinsianoFrank Bowen decides to change his life and travel to Goa where he meets the seemingly friendly Theo and the woman of his dreams, Maria.

In Bangkok, he is pointed in the direction of Theo's friend - Richard - an English ex-pat with dubious connections and knowledge of the seedier side of the city. Richard gains his trust and Frank decides to take up a proposition-to take part in an anti-terrorist drill in Hong Kong.

That drill soon turns into a nightmare.

Plenty of twists and turns in this first, high-octane, conspiracy thriller from Jay Tinsiano.

Reviews

"False Flag is by far one of the best thrillers that I have came across all year." Amazon reviewer Manchester

<...The Pitcher, by William HazelgroveA boy with a golden arm, but no money for lessons. A mother who wants to give her son his dream before she dies. A broken down World Series pitcher who cannot go on after the death of his wife. These are the elements of The Pitcher. A story of a man at the end of his dream and a boy whose dream is to make his high school baseball team. In the tradition of The Natural and The Field of Dreams, this is a mythic story about how a man and a boy meet in the crossroads of their life and find a way to go on. You will laugh and you will cry as The Pitcher and Ricky prepare for the ultimate try out of life....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Searching for Cibola, by Bill LloydAt fifty years of age Lawrence is at a crossroads. An expert in probability and statistics, he finds himself confronted by a combination of improbable events: his wife Rachel has left him and his close friend John is dead. He abandons his home in Los Angeles and moves to a small house in the mountains above Albuquerque, New Mexico. There he delves into his past, searching for kernels of insight much as a miner might search for nuggets of gold. Aided by his occasional lover Miranda, his daughter Abigail, and his shrink Angel, he struggles to connect his disparate memories into a coherent narrative that he hopes will help him understand the changes that hazard has brought to his life. Along the way he discovers that the truth can be as elusiv...This Edge of Forever: A Romance in Time, by Barbara BartholomewCoye Sutherland has lived for hundreds of years and still looks to the future as a 'young' woman as she again plans to re-invent her life. She can't just walk away. She owes the people who had been part of this life more, but time is running out, another identity worn out from too long use. Her wardenship of famed Texas panhandle ranch Esperanza must be passed on and she is tied to the present while she tries to determine who will inherit her riches and responsibilities: Wild and fun-loving foreman for the ranch's famed horses, Daniel Hayes, a descendent of a man on the opposite side of the farmer-cowmen battles for control of newly opened lands over a century ago, a time personally witnessed by Coye, is dear as a son to her. But he refuse...The Grass Sweeper God, by Doug HoweryThe backwoods Appalachian coal mining camp folk of Solitude, Virginia vs. the NYC Stonewall gay riots of 1969. Two different worlds collide. Stonewall meets Solitude. A family mired in secrecy, a family steeped in the bible belt of God-ordained heterosexuality must confront its own sons' homosexuality. A town seething in gossip and intolerance accosts two presumed strangers who turn the tables on them and the other cheek. Surprise and transformation makes a family of the individuals in Solitude.
My novel entitled, "The Grass Sweeper God" is in the vein of Truman Capote's, "Other Voices, Other Rooms" another saga set forty or fifty years ago-that stayed on the New York Times best sellers list for nine weeks. Like Capo...Echoes of a Gloried Past (Book Two of the Safanarion Order), by Ken LozitoA Hero Will Fall&#8230;
An epic fantasy adventure series continues

I am Aaron Jace of the House Alenzar'seth, the Lords of Shandara. The world of Safanar has been sheltered by the blood and sacrifice of my ancestors but no more, for I am the last.

The Drake, a construct of advanced Hythariam technology, has taken Sarah, and is using our love to change her into an assassin. I am her target. Some have advised me to abandon Sarah to her fate, believing that she is beyond saving, but that is something I won't do.

Whispers of the return of the Alenzar'seth are spreading throughout Safanar. Nations are mobilizing to rebel against the tyranny of the High King, but there is a grave thr...The Executioner's Hood (The High Country Mystery Series), by Vickie BrittonSheriff Jeff McQuede finds Durmont's highly respected judge, Phil Grayson, bludgeoned to death in his study, a black executioner's hood shoved over his head. Behind him on walls and in display cases is his Old West outlaw collection that includes a death mask, a hangman's noose, and a Peacemaker.

The judge has many enemies, one, Darin Keefe, just released from prison after serving seven years for a crime involving a city scandal. Judge Grayson's best friend, John Harwood, was believed to have taken a bribe from Keefe Construction and to have committed suicide rather than face conviction. Has the killer singled out some rare item in this macabre collection to steal and left the rest behind, or is this a modern-day e...The Pitcher, by William HazelgroveA boy with a golden arm, but no money for lessons. A mother who wants to give her son his dream before she dies. A broken down World Series pitcher who cannot go on after the death of his wife. These are the elements of The Pitcher. A story of a man at the end of his dream and a boy whose dream is to make his high school baseball team. In the tradition of The Natural and The Field of Dreams, this is a mythic story about how a man and a boy meet in the crossroads of their life and find a way to go on. You will laugh and you will cry as The Pitcher and Ricky prepare for the ultimate try out of life....The Scent of Roses, by Margaret BrazearTo save her father from debtor's prison and the noble name of her family from disgrace, Lady Felice Sutton agrees to marry Lord Christopher despite his reputation for violence and ruthlessness. She is grateful and is determined to make him a good wife, but his reputation is well earned and she finds being a good wife to him to be far more difficult than she ever suspected. She wants to love him, wants to have a future with him, but she is afraid to ask him why his first wife lies buried in a pauper's grave, or why he still visits the peasant woman who has his children.

Set in England amid the black death of 1348, a pestilence which wiped out millions,
this is a story of love and passion, jealousy and sacrifice, and one ...The Book of Abominations: A horror collection, by Conrad Jones A collection of horror stories, including the terrifying best seller A Child for the Devil

The Librarian 
When a man's body is found in an empty property, butchered, lying in the centre of a Satanic Sigil, Detective Inspector Annie Jones has to investigate. A blood soaked male found at the scene is the obvious suspect but something far more sinister is at work.

La Luna 
A couple's holiday is ruined when they realise something else is sharing their room.

A Child for the Devil (full length novel)

When an author helps the police to identify symbols carved into two dead bodies, he becomes the focus of a murderous cult. He has to become the hu...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Tattoo - Journeys on my Mind, by Tina Marie L. LambSometimes exploring places and meeting people outside your familiar world can reveal who you are or where you're from-perhaps even more clearly than looking in a mirror. We recommend it! Most likely, you will eventually harden to the retort, "Why are you going there?" After a lifetime of exploring on her own terms, author Tina Marie L. Lamb calls this delightful collection of stories her midlife crisis. And she's determined to pull you along with her. 
Embark with Tina Marie from the peacefulness of an overnight in a South Carolina tree house (albeit with spiders and snakes) to being held captive on the Ganges River by a boatman haggling for extra Rupees before he'll navigate her ashore. Or, accompany Tina Marie as she wrestles a hali...The Eighth Day (Part 1), by Joseph JohnShawn Jaffe is a recent college graduate who moved to New York City after landing a job as an investment broker for Lark Morton. When he receives a cryptic warning from a stranger, Shawn dismisses it as the ravings of a madman. However, as events unfold, the threads separating reality from fiction begin to unravel around him. Everything he knows, everything he believes about himself and his past, is called into question.

Aided by veteran New York City detective Sam Harrington, Shawn sets out on a quest for answers that will threaten to destroy the foundation of everything he thought to be true. Before it's over, the two will find themselves caught in an elaborate conspiracy that will separate them by death, rebirth, and a lif...Ted wants to Rock!, by Quaid LeckeyMeet Ted. He's a teddy bear, seeking fame, fortune and glory - join him on his extraordinary adventure to become a rock star. This book is suitable for the whole family, with fun to be had for all....Tomorrow My Sunshine Will Come: Memoirs of Women Who Survived Domestic Violence, by Jennifer FoxworthyTomorrow My Sunshine Will Come: Memoirs of Women Who Survived Domestic Violence manifested itself through sharing my story openly with other women. I believed that I was the only crazy person to tolerate such humiliation and embarrassment. This couldn't be further from the truth. The more I shared my story, the more other women came forward and said they could relate. The more stories I heard, the more I felt compelled to share them with other women, who are ashamed and afraid to tell their experience. Jamika's, Felicia's, Allison's, Pam's, Karen's and my story are unique to us, they each have a very similar pattern. Through unfortunate circumstances early in life, our self-esteem was impacted. While looking for love and ac...The Highlands (A Short Story), by Bill LarkinLAPD Detective Trainee C.P. Mata is called to assist with a homicide investigation in The Highlands, an upscale neighborhood in the Pacific Palisades. The victim is a local man whose body was found in some bushes. The investigation leads them to a friend of the victim, an attractive single woman who comes up with her own suspect. Detectives convince her to help them set up a sting to catch the killer. It catches much more than they anticipated and it catapults Mata into a career as a homicide detective.

Reviews:

"Having grown up in southern California I felt right at home and 'saw' the places as they were described&#8230;that was definitely a treat!" - 5 Stars, Cathy G, Goodreads

"Writing a goo...Gabriel's Journey, by Thomas J. PrestopnikAn exciting adventure novel for both pre-teens and adults. Gabriel mouse and his friends enjoy a carefree existence in the field along the country road--until the night of the wild summer storm! When a fiery bolt of lightning destroys an abandoned barn across the road, their lives are changed forever. But was the barn really abandoned after all? Rumors have always existed of green-eyed beasts living there, but the mice had never seen them and so never believed in them. Until now. Six creatures have fled the burning barn like shadows in the night, secretly crossing the road into Gabriel's field during the storm, and now live in the nearby woods. Watching... Waiting... Now that danger hunts them down, the mi...Catching Temptation (In Darkness She Fades) (Volume 1), by Sarah Ann ErberThe quiet town of Rosewood, Michigan has a disturbing history. For a century and a half, young women have vanished. Locals whisper of monsters residing in the old theater house and in the woods surrounding Rosewood, but no one has ever seen one. Until sixteen-year-old, Temptation Falls moves to town. Destroyed by guilt for causing a fatal accident was not the most abnormal occurrence in Temptation's life. Revived from death by hideous creatures devoted to keeping her alive topped it off. Determined to overcome these horrific hallucinations, Temptation intends to live a normal life when she moves to Rosewood. There, she finds new friends and even starts dating the handsome Jerald Jenkins. Unfortunately, she cannot avoid the creatures forev...Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a "half-breed." At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brother's death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Forex Trading Tips: Top Tips For Successful Forex Trading (Forex Trading Success), by Cedric TelstineSuccessful Forex Traders Don't Become Successful By Accident

Successful traders follow a tested and proven set of rules which help them trade effectively.

This Forex book contains many time-tested Forex trading tips/rules/guidelines gathered from numerous successful traders from all over the world. One of the most effective ways to become successful in any endeavor is to "model" yourself after those who are already successful. The tips/rules/guidelines will not only help to get you on the right path to successful foreign exchange trading, but help to keep you on the right path.

These useful tips are arranged based on a variety of Forex trading topics for your quick and eas...Friendly Fire (The Wilde Brothers), by Lorhainne Eckhart"I wish I could find a man like the Wilde Brothers." - Tina "Read the whole thing in 1 day. A page turner from start to finish. Makes me wish I lived in Idaho." - Diane In FRIENDLY FIRE, after a roadside bomb ends his career in the marines, Logan Wilde struggles to put his life back together. When he takes a job as a sheriff in a small Idaho town, he expects a quiet, peaceful life that will bore him to tears. However, Logan hides a painful secret: He suffers from sleepless nights and flashbacks that come out of nowhere, and anything can be a trigger. From the moment the new sheriff walks through the door of Julia Cooper's cafe, she fights the attraction between them, especially after Logan shoots a car...The Seer's Lover (The Seven Archangels Series), by Kat de FallaFor years, Calise Rowe has been able to sense unusual energy from people, making her believe she is different. Pulled into an ancient war raging for centuries between demon hunters and seers, she's about to find out she's right.

Her search for the truth leads her to Lucas Rojas, a seer of angels and demons who walk the earth shrouded from normal human eyes. He's hidden his gift for years and refuses to endanger Calise by sharing it with her.

In the sultry Costa Rican Jungles, their worlds collide. As their passion and desire ignite, so does the ancient war between demons and seers. Will their combined efforts be enough to save themselves and the entire human world, or will their new found love be their downfa...Fae - The Wild Hunt (The Riven Wyrde Saga Book 1), by Graham Austin-KingFairies... The Fae... The stuff of bedtime stories and fables.

But sometimes the fairy tales are true. Sometimes they are a warning...

For a hundred generations the Fae have been locked away from the world, in the cold, the Outside. They have faded out of sight and mind into myth and folklore, but now the barriers are weakening and they push against the tattered remnants of the wyrde as they seek a way to return.

As a new religion spreads across the world, sweeping the old ways and beliefs away before it, a warlike people look across the frozen ocean towards the shores of Anlan, hungry for new lands. War is coming, even as the wyrde of the Droos is fading.

Only by realising the truth los...7 Smoke Signals Your Man is Living a Double Life (Secrets, Infidelity, Double Life, Cheating, Cheating Husband, Secret World), by Millenia Black"That could never happen to me," we all say. But it's all too common, and becoming more so year after year!
Special Promotion: Get this informative Kindle eBooklet for only $2.99 $0.99!

Legendary aviator Charles Lindberg did it.
So did famed attorney Johnnie Cochran.
Anybody remember Scott Peterson?
And CBS's Charles Kuralt got away with it for years.

Is your man doing it?

In 7 SMOKE SIGNALS YOUR MAN IS LIVING A DOUBLE LIFE, bestselling author Millenia Black shares what she learned from private investigators and divorce attorneys while doing research for her internationally bestselling novel, The Great Pretender!

...Tables Turned, by Ian David NoakesA single mother's patience snaps when a delinquent yob crosses the line and breaks into her property in the middle of the night. Instead of calling the police, she ties the sixteen-year-old terror to a dining chair and attempts to find out why she does the things that she does....Mannequins in the Audience, by David J. RollinsIn the future, technology advances to the point where anything is possible. Fashion is delivered to subscribers on a daily basis, and clothes are disposable. Products like hallucinogenic toilet paper and barbituated deodorant make the most mundane tasks more fun than they should be. Spouses which have been tailored-made to their partner's tastes and desires are even available at any of a variety of budget levels.

There is a bad side to all those new products though, and that bad side is salespeople. Salespeople are needed to introduce the amazing innovations to the public and force them on unsuspecting buyers.

One day, Vyla, a receptionist at a company that is targeted by many of those salespeople, is singled o...Bridge Burner Hyperion (The Bridge Burner Trilogy), by Jared RinaldiThe spiral at the center of time and space is broken, and it's up to a young bike mechanic to put it back together again. After losing his father to cancer, Will Koster goes on a cross-country bike trip to find himself, only proceeding to get lost in the New Mexican scrubland. He has somehow slipped under the pages of his map, and is falling deeper and deeper into worlds he doesn't understand but which need his help desperately.

Will is the key to putting the spiral back together, but certain nightmare creatures born from chaos would have it stay broken. Along with a band of miscreants, rogues and adventurers, Will is whisked away from his bike journey to reunite the father and son forces of Helios and Hyperion. The only proble...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Shadowline Drift, by Alexes RazevichIn the rainforest, reality and illusion become one.

Jake Kendrick is a brilliant negotiator, everyone agrees, even though-or maybe because-he's only three and a half feet tall. When a substance is discovered which holds the promise to end world hunger, he seems the perfect person to secure the rights from the equally small Amazonian chief, who seems to hold the only supply.

Dangers and secrets fill the jungle. The chief is not what he seems, nor is the substance. Blocking Jake's escape to warn civilization are a mysterious group of indigenous people, a teenage sorceress, a beautiful anthropologist - and madness.

Action-packed Science-fantasy thriller.
...Irradiated, by S. Elliot BrandisA man thrust a baby into Jade's hands. It trembled in her arms. The man had a message: escape from the tunnels and never return, her parents were already dead. Jade had a sister; she was irradiated.

Thirteen years later, her sister, Pearl, is coming of age. Rows of sucker-caps line her arms and hands. Her skin is coral pink. Each night, her dreams fill with visions of violence, depression, and fear.

On the surface, people have grown wild and dangerous. They scavenge, fight, and steal. Below, in the tunnels, they're controlled by a ruthless leader and an army of beings known only as Shadows. When both groups come searching for Pearl, sensing the power her dreams may hold, only Jade can stand in the way....The Bride Prize: Allan's Miscellany 1839, by Sandra SchwabPlease note that there is also an enhanced edition available for this book! It includes illustrations and detailed information about the historical background.

~*~
ALLAN'S MISCELLANY 1839

It's 1839, and Lord Eglinton's tournament in Scotland is the most anticipated event of the year: he and some of his noble friends will don medieval armor and joust like knights of old.

Does this mean a revival of true chivalry? Miss Florence Marsh thinks it might.

Or is the tournament mere tomfoolery and the greatest folly of the century? Mr. Robert Beaton thinks it is.

But when Flo and Robbie meet at Eglinton Park, they'll soon learn that a dash of romance can make the greatest differe...The Secret Dead, by SW FairbrotherVivia Brisk knows about the dead. She should. She's died enough times.

Vivia is a hag - or death witch - one of the last of her race, and can die, visit the underworld and return at will. As a consultant with charity The Lipscombe Trust, she has a job she loves - helping London's most vulnerable supernaturals, even if her colleague Malcolm drives her round the bend on a daily basis.

Vivia thinks she's got Malcolm's measure - sexist, not too bright and generally a pain in the ass, but then Malcolm zombifies and, along with his fourteen year old son Ben, flees the police.

With a zombie on the loose, London goes into lock down and Vivia is roped in into find them. After all, Malcolm can...Moonlight, by Ann HunterOne vow. One curse. One thousand moons.

While Princess Aowyn's six brothers are favored by their father, Aowyn is the jewel in her mother's crown. When the Queen dies, Aowyn takes a vow to protect her brothers and father from the hungry eyes of the queen's handmaiden, Ciatlllait - who is more than she seems.

In order to save her family, Aowyn risks a dangerous deal with the dark creature Sylas Mortas. But magic comes with a price: and Aowyn soon realizes the one she has paid is too steep.

Only true love can reverse the spell...but it will take one thousand moons.

Set in a Celtic world, "Moonlight" is the story of faith and true love woven through a breathtaking retelling of the classic fol...TRAIL OF OBSESSION (The Trail Series), by Rebecca TustTRAIL OF OBSESSION is a contemporary romance with suspenseful elements, believable, empathetic characters, and enough steamy romance to keep you turning the pages for more. This book can be read as a stand-alone.

In TRAIL OF OBSESSION, Megan Cartwright, a successful real estate agent, is content with her work-driven life. While out running on a popular trail in Palm Beach, Florida, she is attacked and left for dead. Even though Megan struggles to pick up the shattered pieces of her life, she is determined to get her life back on track.

When Megan crosses paths again with Stephen Braun, the handsome Good Samaritan who helped save her, neither one of them are prepared for the intense attraction that sizzles...Partners In Crime, by Ian David NoakesMILLY CLOUD'S husband did the dirty on her, using her credit card for hotel rooms, restaurant bills and sharp suits; NOAH SMITH has tried to better himself and quit his job - but failed to tell his wife when he couldn't get another and turned to a credit card to cover it up; HARRY HOLMES thought he had a formula for winning the national lottery - he may be smart when it comes to Affidavits and Cross Examinations at University, but borrowing from a loan shark to purchase 5,000 lottery tickets wasn't his brightest moment.

All three lives collide when Harry attempts (and fails) to take his own life in the park, but when a drug dealer pulls up selling drugs to kids they take it as a sign - rob the undeserving!

<br ...Stepping Out: A Young Person's Guide to Success in the Real World, by Peter Ross"Do what you love and the money will follow" 
"If you love what you do, you'll never work a day in your life" 
"Just do what makes you happy"

If you live in the Western world, I guarantee you've heard at least one of these before you leave high school. The problem with this kind of advice is that it's idealistic crap that doesn't have any place in the real world. It is so easy to make the wrong decisions about your career early on, and those decisions will have lasting repercussions. I'll show you how to make the right decisions early on to set yourself up, potentially earning hundreds of thousands more over the course of your career. Office politics, dress and demeanor are just some of the topics that are covered....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sam's Story: Book Three (Skylar Trilogy 3), by Amy D. Crusan-KramerIn this captivating saga, Samantha Skylar experiences undying passion and endures one horrific act of brutality that sweeps her into the arms of the second most powerful man in the country. Samantha's journey takes her from the poverty and close-minded attitudes of a tiny, coal-mining town in West Virginia, to the estate of one of Atlanta's oldest and wealthiest families. This epic trilogy follows Samantha from the age of 14 to 40.

Book Three opens with Sam struggling to adjust to a new life in a new city. She is grieving the loss of her friends, while tentatively exploring a new relationship with the Vice President of the United States. Not quite a year into this new life, Sam finds herself back in Atlanta, once again tr...Fairy Tales (Boxed Set -Books 1 to 4), by Shirley MartinWhat happens when you combine a good witch, a humble fisherman in love with a princess, a lovers' journey to a land of magic, and a vampire who seeks mortality?

You get some very exciting tales and great romances.

Review - The Sacrifice: If you enjoy romantic fantasy, this story won't disappoint. I loved the dark, mystical feel of the work, the sweet but determined heroine, and of course, the dark hero. Briana and Weylan are an ideal couple who not only discover their love for one another but also the importance of other aspects of their world and lives. Just like a good romance should deliver. Well done, Ms. Martin!

ONE MORE TOMORROW is a wonderful vampire romance. S.A. Martin has done a truly outsta...Avador (Boxed Set 1-5), by Shirley MartinAvador - Imagine the World
Imagine a world of beautiful heroines and gallant heroes, of evil crones and good witches, where magic rules and love overcomes all obstacles. 
Imagine the world of Avador!

Night Secrets: Fear and betrayal threaten the kingdom of Avador. Keriam, a princess with supernatural powers, must save her father from assassination. But can she trust Roric, or is he part of the plot?

Night Shadows: In a realm where vampires and demons battle for supremacy, Fianna is trapped in a dangerous game, where someone is bound to die.

Enchanted Cottage: A woman, marred on the outside, and a man, afflicted on the inside, meet in an isolated cottage. There, they learn that they can ...Demon Bonds: The Making of a Demon (Psy Demon Chronicles Book 1), by Margarita Matos"If I have to travel halfway across the planet, I will come for you. If I have to decimate an entire army, I will come for you. If I get my limbs sliced off and I have to crawl, I will come for you. That is non-negotiable."

Ginny Blackwell and her brother live as slaves to humans until the night she gains her psychic demon power and uses it to take their freedom. Despite her raging power, Ginny wants nothing more than to live a normal life with her brother, a husband and a family. Jerry, a human man shrouded in secrets, sweeps into her life. He promises her everything she wants - protection, love and a home. The trouble is she already bonded herself to the demon Gabriel when she couldn't control her abilities.
<br ...Wildmind, by Clive AnthonyEveryone knows that the ancient magic of the mind is wild and dangerous, this is how it has been for centuries. People cursed with such power always lose control, killing themselves and anyone near them. That's why they're called wildminds. That's why they're hunted and burned in public.

So how is it that the primitive dog-breeding tribes from across the ocean, the Dogmen, are able to use wildminds to gain advantage in a highly improbable invasion? Attacking the mighty Empire of Searleddon, they magically control huge wolfhounds, deflect arrows, and even seize control of the minds of their enemies - all without going wild.

Two men are pivotal in the desperate defence of the Empire, though they could hardl...Game Theory: A Katerina Carter Fraud Thriller (Katerina Carter Fraud Thriller Series Book 2), by Colleen CrossA DANGEROUS GAME&#8230;

"Another gripping page-turner from Colleen Cross..."

The most precious things come at a cost-something fraud investigator Katerina Carter knows all too well. She struggles to cope with uncle Harry's ever-worsening Alzheimer's just as she lands her biggest case ever - a massive Ponzi scheme.

Billionaire Zachary Barron's business is in free fall, somehow connected to the shadowy World Institute.

Game Theory uncovers how the world really works, where an ever-smaller pool of winners gain from the suffering of others, leaving the masses to fight over the crumbs remaining. And the players will stop at nothing to get what they want.

"If you like a good c...#Houston70: The Miracle Journey of Apollo 13 (Hashtag Histories), by Philip GibsonWhat if there had been social media during the Apollo 13 Moon mission?

This is not a book in the usual book format. It is the story of the incredible Apollo 13 mission in 1970 told as if in real time in the form of imaginary social media posts written by the main participants and observers. The narrative is based on astronaut accounts, NASA transcripts of the astronauts' conversations with Mission Control and live broadcasts of the major U.S. TV networks covering the unfolding drama hour by hour.

There is a list of major sources at the back of the book.

Apollo 13 was a mission that gripped the entire nation and the world. It would test the courage, endurance and ingenuity, not just of three astrona...Murder in Trabuco Canyon, by A. N. PatelA prolific serial killer, nicknamed the Rose Collector, who terrorized all of Orange County with his signature killings, has now pleaded guilty. The brutal murders have stopped. The terror is over.

But not for Alec Stone, who is unwittingly thrown into the mystery surrounding the death of his step-sister, Eileen Robertson, an alleged victim of the Rose Collector. And as he uncovers one mystifying clue after another, he becomes convinced that the facts are not what they seem to be. With no help from the criminal authorities, and armed with just his relentless pursuit for the truth, he launches his own investigation only to discover that a dangerous mastermind is still at play, still lurking around to plot the ultimate finale. As...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Secrets To Goal Setting Success: 22 powerful tips to create the life you really want (FeelFabToday Guides Book 3), by Rachel RobinsSecrets To Goal Setting Success - Easy and Empowering Solutions to Make Your Goal Achievements Simple. 
Are you curious to discover how you can improve your chances of getting everything you really want in life?

Ever wonder how some people seem to accomplish massive amounts in their life?

Well, this book provides 22 powerful tips, to actually turn goals into reality. It's been designed with an easy to follow layout, includes plenty of practical steps, realistic examples, goal worksheets and action-oriented exercises. Exploring the what, why and how steps that successful goal achievers use, to move their life forward at an amazing pace.

Inside t...Story Craft, by Bruce AnthonyIdea to Story in one book. Story Craft shows what to do and how to do it. Beginning with basic storytelling, through planning story activities and characters, Story Craft makes it easy for authors to turn an idea into a story. Extras include a Punctuation Primer to help every writer improve their writing skill and an editing method to assist with common errors. A great reference for all writers.
Read reviews at http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00K2C2FFO

...Redeemer of the Realm: Book Two of the Ravanmark Saga, by Sandra Miller Danger closes on every side, And the world awaits a legendary hero... Just when Alannys thought she had earned a little peace at the Great Palace, Lord Malrec and his Dark Alliance stormed Dorramon's coronation and declared war on the new king. She's known for a while that Dorramon has some bad news for her, but she's unprepared for just how bad. But it's the midnight attempt on her life that spurs her to action--Ravanmark is imploding around her, and she can't just sit and watch it happen. She knows she caused it, after all. And what of the prophesied savior, the legendary Redeemer? Time is growing short, and the songs of the Redeemer ha...The Emerald Hills Collection, by Judith PostCome back to Emerald Hills, the small town you fell in love with in FABRIC OF LIFE.

Includes All Seven Emerald Hills Novellas:

More Than Bonbons
Mallory's Magical Gourds
Sheri Hits the Right Notes
Sole Responsibilities
Lolita's Mirrors - NEW!
Sheriff Guthrie & the Orange Tabby - NEW!
Midu's Magic

Emerald Hills is a small, tourist town, nestled in the hills of southern Indiana. Its shop owners sell all kinds of specialty goods, and many of them add their own touch of magic. Tana sings magic into her bonbons. Lolita rubs magic into the mirror frames she sands and stains. When Gino resoles a pair of shoes, it changes a p...Free WordPress: The illustrated guide to how to set up a great WordPress site quickly and easily for free, by Roger PackerDiscover how to set up a great WordPress website for yourself or others easily and quickly for free or at low cost

This illustrated guide takes you through the process in easy steps, from free or cut-price domain names to free web hosting and setting up a stylish customised website for free.

There are three main sections in the book, with the first section focusing on the best and most economical ways to get a domain name and website hosting.

The second section is a practical guide on how to navigate and use the WordPress system while the third is a step-by-step case study of building a website to show you how to take a top free WordPress theme and tailor it to your own style....Broken Realms (The Chronicles of Mara Lantern, Book 1), by D.W. MoneypennyMara Lantern doesn't believe in metaphysical powers and alternate realities. All of that is about to change.

After a jetliner plunges into the Columbia River near Portland, Oregon, everyone survives. So why do crash investigators have a hangar full of bodies, one for each passenger except Mara? Before the plane goes down, she glimpses a new reality, one with scales and snouts, fangs and gills. She sees a boy running down the aisle carrying a ball of blue light, chased by a girl who could be her clone. By trying to help, she unwittingly unleashes dozens of creatures on an unsuspecting world and sparks a series of events that threatens her life, her family and everything she believes. To save them, she has to embrace a power sh...There's an App for That, by Ed ToolisFor the last 150 million years, we've longed for a time when all of human knowledge and wisdom would be at our fingertips, so we could finally live up to our potentials and be the geniuses we think we are, be able to out-smart our kids when they ask for money, and know what to do when the loves of our lives scream, "If you really loved me, you'd know what I'm mad about," just to name a few. And with the Internet and mobile devises, there are now apps for all that. However, there are some unintended consequences.Find out why this is the most interesting, and fun, time to be alive....Red Energy: An Alex Cave Adventure. Episode 3. (The Alex Cave series), by James M. CorkillAlex Cave, tasked with coordinating the recovery of several items of advanced alien technology somewhere in the Bearing Sea, discovers he has been betrayed by one of the crew, who will stop at nothing to obtain one of these powerfully destructive devices. Alex knows that if this technology falls into the wrong hands, it could cause the end of life on the planet. And if this wasn't enough, his past actions while working for the CIA have come back to haunt him, and his loved ones are put in grave danger. On this emotional rollercoaster, Alex literally feels the weight of the world on his shoulders as he is torn between saving the ones he loves, and saving humanity from extinction. Is there a way he can save both? Or will all life on the pla...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Cancey (Zodiac Rising Series - Cancer), by Margaret LakeCancey Cangrejo has a habit of jumping from job to job until she finally lands her dream job. Flight attendant. But on her first day, she meets Marco, the dashing Latin who works business class and has a reputation for acquiring lovely ladies. Cancey falls hard, but she knows she doesn't stand a chance with a man who dates gorgeous supermodels and high-powered business women.

But her good buddy, George Campion, big brother to all women, steps in to help Cancey attract Marco. The trouble is, after taking her for a makeover and spending the day with her, George wants Cancey for himself.
...How To Build A DIY E-Book, by Bruce AnthonyHow To Build A DIY E-Book explains the "behind the scenes" digital instructions used in its own creation. From manuscript to finished e-book, the DIY E-book shows you what to do-and you can use the examples to create instructions for your own e-book. Only your book details and content must be changed. Become an independent publisher: desire to fulfillment in one book. What could be easier. 
Read reviews at: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00K24FFYK...Dethalissicus: The Parting of the Worlds, by Chelsea ManningDethas is a young orphaned woman living in Engla' after the separation of the worlds. When she is captured by Irish pirates and meets the green-eyed stranger, Amien, she becomes obsessed with figuring out who he is and why he seems so mysteriously attracted to her. Dethas and Amien's otherworldly companions follow Amien into Londinium to complete a dangerous and impossible task. And when Dethas is forced to flee Engla' into Hibernia, she finally finds answers about her past and becomes entangled in something much deeper than the apparent politics in the capital.

"The story I remembered about my mother was always short and full of holes. She never had a wedding gown, but she was beautiful. Her eyes were like pieces of the sea...Peripheral Involvement, by Bob WaldnerJack Caufield never imagined that he would wake up one day and find a dead woman in his bed. That sort of thing wasn't supposed to happen to guys like him. He was on his way to law school, but instead of fielding Socratic questions from law professors, he finds himself facing the third degree from a bunch of angry cops. Despite their efforts, they find nothing incriminating, and Jack is allowed to get on with his education and his life.

Over the next fifteen years, he becomes a modestly successful corporate lawyer, a well-paid but insignificant cog in the Wall Street machine. He's resigned to playing a disappointing role in the system that he has come to disdain, until he learns that his encounter with that unlucky girl m...He's Irresistible (Boxed Set), by Susan Hatler** Romance Collections & Anthologies Bestseller **
** Romantic Comedies Bestseller **

THREE contemporary romance novellas with THREE irresistible men for ONE low price!!!

"Love at First Date left me completely satisfied." - Getting Your Read On
"Veronica Blade is an incredibly talented story teller. " - Cafe of Dreams Book Reviews
"Virna DePaul is amazing!" - Lori Foster, NYT bestselling author

Three stories. Three authors. Three kinds of romance.

Sweet. Sassy. Sexy.

Sweet: Love at First Date by Susan Hatler

Ellen may not believe in storybook love, but it's about to rewrite her life. . . .

Ellen's figured o...TWO FACED, by Sylvia Selfman"A rollercoaster ride of twists, turns and suspense."

Jessica Parks, a soon-to-be single mother, has a whirlwind romance with a handsome stranger on a business trip. But things aren't exactly what they seem and her life soon spins out of control as she's sucked into a web of lies, betrayal and murder. 
...Tomorrow's Ghosts, by Charles ChristianTomorrow's Ghosts
Alexis Byter's job is never dull. After all, he is an expert on the paranormal.

But a routine visit from the local lady vicar starts a relationship and a sequence of events that takes the modern-day ghost hunter to almost the end of the world.

The past is interchangeable with the present and both might just predict the future if Alexis can read the clues. Its just that the clues involve a sailor from Biblical times washed up on England's east coast, Punch and Judy puppets and a lascivious ghost. Oh, and a VW Beetle.

Also includes a FREE bonus new short story&#8230;&#8230;.

Rip and Burn
A horror story for the digital-savvy generation. If you think you know all ab...Making it through life, by Alex PauleyA set of poems in order to describe going through depression and being suicidal. Written in order to tell a story of trial and pain.

...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Love's Prey, by Meg Xuemei XDeemed a thief, a brute, and a slut by one's own family and schoolmates might have its toll on your average fifteen-year-old, but Xirena is making no apologies. Then she meets seventeen-year-old Kai, smoking hot and hell-bent on seducing her. Quite the ladies' man. But Xirena isn't having it. Kai must prove to her that his attraction is something more than arm candy.

* * * 
His radiant love lights me one minute, 
only to strike grief the next. 
He has no clue what he's getting into. 
He thinks he can lend me the fire, but when it melts 
the glacier, the flame will die out and he'll be trapped 
in a world beyond the bitter cold. 
And then it will be too late...Simply Delicious Gluten Free Slow Cooker Recipes: Easy Crock Pot Recipes For the Gluten Free Diet, by Sally ThomasSimply Delicious Gluten Free Slow Cooker Recipes
Temporary Price Drop (Regular Price $2.99)

Can a gluten free diet be delicious? and simple too? ABSOLUTELY!

Sally Thomas shows you how to cook simple gluten free recipes that are also very tasty - with full-color pictures!

These delicious gluten free slow cooker recipes are quick to prepare - then let the crock pot do the rest!
Using these unique slow cooker recipes is a great way to save time. Coming home to a full meal after a hard day's work is such a relief! When you're on a gluten free diet, you may think it will take you more time, but these recipes will actually help you save time....A King Uncaged: A Historical Novel of Scotland (The Stewart Chronicles Book 2), by J. R. TomlinAt last after long years of English imprisonment, Scotland's King James I negotiates the terms of his release and of his marriage to his beloved Joan Beaufort. But he returns to a Scotland in chaos. Surrounded by plots, intrigues, and rebellions, James struggles to restore order and survive attempts by his family to overthrow him. Above all, James fears that his life and his own dream-of a Scotland at peace with a strong parliament-might be lost to his family's greed for power....From His Lips: A 53 Letters Short Story, by Leylah AttarTroy Heathgate has it all-brains, brawn and the kind of smile that just begs a ribbon. Everything but the woman he loves. But now he's back and determined to possess her. There's just one catch- she's married to another man.

This short teaser story (9,500 words, 38 pages) is a re-telling of select scenes from the upcoming full-length novel, 53 Letters For My Lover. It is narrated from the male point of view-raw and uncut.

For readers who enjoy love stories with a twist and sexy, intense fiction that isn't afraid to step out of the box.
...The Well, by R. E. RiceThe Well: Book 1
In the year 2070 in a California valley, the earth appears barren and people have deserted the land to go east, all except David's family. David, a teenager, has experienced everything imaginable, including eating insects and worms to mitigate his never ending hunger. With the disappearance of animals, vegetation, and clean water, the only well in California which produced drinking water, is dry. David's father makes the decision to travel to the east where the government promises an abundance of food and water. What the United States government didn't tell the people was, that three thousand miles on foot, with no food and no water is a death march. 
When David and his family leave their only shelter to s...Dystance: Winter's Rising, by M.R. TufoFrom birth to death, The War is all the citizens of Dystance know. As children it is drilled into their heads that war is the purpose behind all existence.

Winter doesn't agree. She's stumbled across remnants of life the way it was before The War began and now she longs to be as free as her ancestors.

With help from her best friend Cedar and the boy she is forbidden to love, Tallow. She believes she can do it. Winter can see a life beyond the Pickets, beyond the constant hunger and the threat of death, beyond the war machine.

Can one teenage girl and her dream of a better life really change the whole world?...The Tiger Whisperer, by Belea T. KeeneyA man. A tiger. A tornado.

Jared Montaine owns a big cat rescue in Florida and faces financial pressures, getting over his ex-wife, and the challenge of suburbia creeping ever closer to his enclave for the animals. But when a tornado wrecks part of the refuge, Jared's worst fear comes to life: his Siberian tiger, Sultan, escapes.

It's a big cat handler's nightmare: a tiger on the loose, confused, lost -- and hungry.

Jared races against the police, the media, and the hysterical public, all of whom are clamoring for the tiger's hide. He must re-capture Sultan before the cat is killed -- by traffic, by SWAT, or by a civilian who just wants to shoot a tiger. With fellow wildlife handlers at his side, Jar...Midnight for Morgana, by Shirley MartinWhen a good witch grants Morgana her deepest desire, the young woman gets more than she bargained for. And a handsome prince gets the surprise of his life. * * * When Prince Keir attends the fair in a faraway city, he never expected to meet his future bride there. But seeing a beautiful woman with blue eyes and blonde hair, he knows this lady was meant for him. Clad in satin and fur and riding a sleek white horse, she surely must be a princess. Prince Keir will accept nothing less than a princess as his bride. But he is in for a surprise, for Morgana is not what she appears to be. Tired of drudgery and housework, Morgana wishes she could attend the fair and meet other young people. When a good witch grant...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Petectives: Under Fire, by Robert J. SmithIt's the 4th of July and the Petectives are feeling the heat! In the midst of a sweltering heat wave, feline detectives Yoshi and Gatsby get word that an old enemy is back and running a protection racket in their neighborhood. When an attack lands Gatsby's girlfriend in the veterinary hospital, he gets hot under the collar but it may take Yoshi's cool logic to shut down a gang of animal criminals and clear a dog from a horrible accusation. The Petectives are back and there's going to be fireworks!
A 25,000 word mystery novella....My Journey To Hell (Novelette), by John D. OttiniHaving survived an unhappy childhood with an absentee father and an alcoholic mother, and having lived through a failed marriage, all Joel Simon wants, is to be left alone. It's taken years to heal the emotional scars; control his alcoholism, reconcile his feelings of failure and begin to live a productive life.

Everything seems to be under control, until a strange telephone message sets in motion a series of events that have the potential to destabilize Joel's fragile mental equilibrium.

Will he overcome this final, life-threatening challenge, or is his world about to unravel?
...The Winds of Heaven and Earth (Keystone, Lodestone, Clarion Book 1), by Stephen M HolakWhen aristocrat Jordan Parish's pregnant wife disappears, everyone assumes the motive is ransom. But six months pass without a clue--until the FBI discovers a family heirloom worn by Melanie with Jordan's blood on it. As suspicion falls on the temperamental and volatile Jordan, he mounts his own desperate investigation. What he discovers about their families' past plunges him into a world of mystery. And when he pursues strange assailants into a mysterious storm, he is cast into a realm where he finds his child at the center of a power struggle--and the culmination of an ancient prophecy. The Winds of Heaven and Earth launches a new fantasy trilogy, blending epic and contemporary genres in the traditi...Twenty Thousand Miles to See a Tree: An Around the World Bicycle Journey, by Cindie CohaganA fascinating travel story that takes you on one woman's eight-year journey as she explores different destinations, cultures, religions, and finally her own inner transformation. This interview-style book answers practical questions for all adventure seekers, but then goes on to probes deeper as Cindie explains why she left her life as a global nomad to settle down in the Himalayan foothills. Cindie's epic cycling quest begins as an external bicycle tour of the world, but as she physically covers thirty thousand miles across twenty-three countries on four continents she overcomes illness and inner fears, changes life careers, and becomes a Buddhist, proving that the ultimate journey was a spiritual pilgrimage leading to personal a...Cat Manipulation, by Linda DietrickThis is a story of what cats are up to when you go to work. It is a terrific story for all cat lovers. It is also the story of a cat tossed out by his previous owners and tries hard to fit in an already established cat home. This is a must have for all fur-ball lovers who see the quirky in their feline companions. Caution-these cats swear just a wee bit, it is possibly not for children....Dive Bomber, The: A high-flying adventure of love and danger (Stories from the Golden Age), by L. Ron Hubbard

Lucky Martin is a daredevil of the skies-a test pilot who lives to break the rules and push the envelope. Sound like a perfect role for Errol Flynn? It did to Hollywood, as Flynn was cast in the movie of the same name.

Lucky's a trailblazer-flying higher and faster than any pilot out there. His latest invention could change the face of air warfare and alter the balance of world power. It's The Dive Bomber-a perfectly designed aircraft for the U.S. Navy. There's only one problem-up to now every test flight has ended in disaster. The reason: sabotage.

America's enemies will go to any length to get their hands on hi...Enhancement (Black Market DNA), by Anthony J MelchiorriLimited time special launch price of $0.99. Normal list price $3.99.

In the year 2058, Baltimore's latest crime epidemic isn't gangs or drugs-it's illegal genetic enhancements.
Before Christopher Morgan is even out of prison, he's already on a hit list. He might have sworn off black market DNA for good, but someone out there is still after him.

Once released, Chris doesn't have time to figure out why when the boss at his new workplace is murdered. He enlists the help of his colleague and fellow biomedical engineer Tracy Harrow. Together, they uncover a dark conspiracy that digs deeper into the world of bioengineering and genetic enhancements than they could have imagined.

<b...The Reserve, by Stephen BarbieriLuke Merritt is the tenacious director of an ambitious conservation effort located in the jungled heart of the Congo River Basin. In the newly formed Kigogo Wildlife Reserve, where the scythe of death takes the form of microscopic flesh-eating organisms as easily as it does enormous crocodile, the inhospitable dark and swampy forest has kept it isolated from the bullets and blades of warlords that have taken so many lives in the region.

One month before the Reserve dedication ceremony, a guide is shot and killed. Most dismiss it as a random encounter with bushmeat hunters and another example of the daily violence that has gripped the country for centuries. But Merritt isn't as willing to let the death go unexplained and unp...


----------



## Rob Smith

Two cat books? What are the odds?


----------



## KBoards Admin

It's Book Discovery Day! Twice a week we bring you a selection of books that are newly-published, or that have been overlooked.

Every great book was once a hidden gem. Browse through the books below and start your own discovery!

Book Discovery - newly-published and overlooked books!

The Edge Of The Woods, by Ceinwen Langley


'You're not the first young woman to try to bend the rules, my dear, but they failed and so will you.'

For as long as anyone can remember, young women have vanished into the woods. Believing them to be weak willed and lured by demons, the zealous Mayor enforces rules to protect them: rules that render the village women submissive and silent, or face being ostracized.

Emma's only hope of a decent life is to be married by her eighteenth birthday, but her quick mouth and low social standing make her a poor prospect. Lonely and afraid, she finds herself dreaming of the woods, and of a mysterious boy who promises freedom and acceptance if she'll only step across the border into the trees.

With her...

The Ship to Look for God, by D. Krauss


Otto Boteman suffers a massive heart attack and wakes up in a strange, jeweled city filled with beautiful people, a mesmerizing sky defying all physics, and what looks suspiciously like his first car. Seeking answers, Otto has a disturbing encounter with a murdered childhood friend and is assured by some kind of angel bureaucrat that this is Heaven, but God is not here so don't bother looking. No God? Can't be Heaven, then, despite the best danishes he's ever eaten and residence in a pretty nice condo (replete with tailored suits and HBO). Maybe he's not even dead, just comatose. But then he meets Claudia, a 5th Century beauty running an Irish pub, who tells him about a group of malcontents building a rocket ship in the far desert. ...

Heal Breast Cancer Naturally: 7 Essential Steps to Beating Breast Cancer, by Dr. Veronique Desaulniers


One out of eight women will be diagnosed with Breast Cancer. One out of 3 women will experience some form of cancer in their life time.

I was one of those statistics even though I was living a healthy lifestyle that consisted of organic foods, regular exercise, massage, Chiropractic care and colonics. How could somebody like me develop Breast Cancer?

That very question led to thousands of hours of research, study, soul-searching and prayer. It all came together as The 7 Essentials -- 7 basic steps that are necessary for preventing and healing cancer, or any disease for that matter.

Chapter 1 -- Why Do I Have Breast Cancer?

Scientists have come to the conclusion that cancer is a ...

Hope For Garbage, by Alex Tully


A marvelous debut novel...An enthralling story that kept my eyes riveted to the page...An outstanding coming of age tale fueled by the tensions of an underlying psychological mystery." - Reader's Favorite

When your days are filled with fun things like panic attacks, nightmares, and garbage-picking, who has time for hope?

Welcome to the cruel world of Trevor McNulty. No matter how hard he tries, this seventeen year-old just can't get a break. And with all of the chaos swirling around in his head, girls are the last thing he cares about.

But that changes when he meets Bea Stewart, a rebellious rich girl with problems of her own. As he tries to navigate through his first real relationship...

Agent M4: Riordan (DIRE Agency Series #4) (The D.I.R.E. Agency), by Joni Hahn


Agent M4: Riordan St. James

Credentials:
- Former D.I.R.E. Enemy Agent
- Mongolian Prison Survivor

Enhancement:
- Magnetism

Sent to a Mongolian prison against his will, former enemy agent Riordan St. James is suddenly back in civilization. With his hands crushed, and littered with scars, he trusts no one. When he accepts D.I.R.E.'s prosthetic hands to operate a future, super power enhancement, Riordan knows their offer comes with a price - he just isn't sure he wants to pay.

After an affair with a client turns deadly, psychologist and senator's daughter Natalie Meeks, doesn't trust her own judgment. When she's hired to help Riordan adjust to civilizatio...

The Circuit: Executor Rising, by Rhett C. Bruno


It has been centuries since Earth was rendered a barren, volatile wasteland. With their homeworld left uninhabitable, humanity founded a system of colonies throughout their local solar system. Known as the Kepler Circuit, these settlements are strung together by a network of nonaligned Solar-Ark transports, locked in continuous motion. They have served to provide an influx of resources to every faction ruling over the remnants of humankind, most importantly the newly discovered element Gravitum which is found only in the Earth's unstable mantle.

By 500 K.C. a religious sect known as the New Earth Tribunal has risen to preside over most of The Circuit. Though there is barely a faction left remaining to challenge them, a string...

The Tigresse and the Raven (Friendship Series Book 1), by Julia Donner


RWA Contest Finalist

A secret stops Cassandra Seyton from accepting a flood of marriage proposals until Lord Ravenswold sees her. By then, it's too late--her family hovers on the brink of financial disaster with another social catastrophe about to explode. But neither can resist an attraction that burns stronger than society's dictates and their lack of trust--his of women--hers from a fear of discovery.

My Mom Your Dad: Happily Ever After, by Luvvenia Hawkins


What if, you had a crush on a girl... And you didn't know it but, she had a crush on you? What if, you really wanted to talk to her, but just couldn't bring yourself to muster up the nerve. Then one day you decided that you had enough it was now or never. Finally you crack... You find the balls to approach the girl and you find out that not only do you like her but she likes you... Then you two start dating... Hmm life is sweet!!

But then what if... Your mom and his dad decide to call a "family caucus".... Then you find out that... the girl of your dreams that took you forever to get with is about to become you little sister. @ WTH?

This book asks the question, How many parents do it take to screw with your...

_Edited. --Betsy_


----------



## KBoards Admin

THE FIRST MADONNA (NICOLINA FABIANI SERIES Book 2), by YVONNE CROWEWho is The First Madonna and what is the mystery surrounding her?

To unlock this secret, Nicolina Fabiani, the Pulitzer Prize winning journalist, teams up with David Baron a Professor of Ancient Languages, whom she suspects is more than he appears to be on the surface; to search in Ancient Temple sites throughout the Middle East for the answer.

What is the Knights of Malta's connection to the Templar Knights?

And why do they covet The First Madonna and her secret?

As Nicolina and David stay one step ahead of her old nemesis, the Knights of Malta, they uncover a revelation about the origins of mankind and the power that men are willing to kill for.

This eagerly awaite...SEDUCTIVE MINES (Dr. Philadelphia Hafeldt Book 2), by M.L. RigdonAnother Philadelphia Hafeldt Adventure

Phil has a problem. Or two. Now that she has her dream guy, Rod, aka R.W.Chaucer, one of the rich and famous, he can't shake his previous girlfriends and gets himself kidnapped. Then her BFF, Maddie, falls face-first for Rod's bodyguard and she disappears. On top of that, an industrialist, out to get Rod's mother, decides he wants the treasure Phil hopes to find when she goes searching for ancient Inca gold mines, because the industrialist knows that what Phil's really hunting isn't gold. What's a girl to do but save the day-and unearth an artifact meant to save the world that's been hidden for thousands of years.

Just another day in the life of a kick-butt lib...The Road To Yesterday, by Randy Mixter Sometimes you can go home again. Dave Burke cannot forget his past. Nor can he forgive himself for the tragedy that cost him everything he ever loved, a tragedy he may have prevented. Now, two years later, strange things are happening, things that suggest there may be hope for him after all. The power of love. Is it strong enough to conquer time itself?...Whispers of Dawn, by Darrin PerezDawn Erilahn is a simple village bard, until a threat to her father's life reveals what he's hidden from her: He is the keeper of an ancient book of power, and a ruthless force has discovered its whereabouts. Instructed to protect the book at all costs, Dawn flees with it into the wide world, seeking aid to stop whoever is after its secrets. Rumors speak of an evil long thought vanquished, returned to subjugate all of Celestanth once again. This time, only one frightened bard stands in its way....Amar Akbar Anthony -the LOL version: A short comedy film script, by Sohail Akhtar AadilWelcome to the world of drama and storytelling a fine little comedy script by Sohail Akhtar Aadil. A spoof of the vibrance and kitsch and colour of the 1970s Bollywood action movies.
With a cast of characters who are so many that the mind boggles at the magnitude.
And a story line and sub-plot so convoluted that you laugh at your own ability to laugh at this script. In it,three brothers fight in surmountable odds to meet with each other having been separated from each other whilst they were children. 
Added to the confusion is that one is a student, one is a criminal and one is a police officer. Now you have a hotch potch of the classics that came out in that era. This script shows the effort of a student writer on time ...Bound In Blue: Book One Of The Sword Of Elements, by Heather Hamilton-SenterGods walk among us-all you have to do is See.

High school senior Rhiannon Lynne couldn't get noticed even if she walked stark naked into the cafeteria and started playing the banjo. While tap dancing. As if that weren't strange enough, Rhi has synesthesia-she feels in color. It takes being almost drowned by a Celtic river goddess for her to discover she's been bound by a spell that has hidden her from the world and her own mysterious heritage.

As Rhi starts to see that her colors belong to magic, she finds herself at the center of a conflict between gods, humans, and the lost world of Avalon. She'll need to figure things out fast if she wants to be a player in the coming conflict and not a pawn. Each s...By Water and Blood, by Melanie RoseFive years ago, Sophie Durrant surprised herself and her friends by dropping out of college and taking a job as a bartender on a tiny island at the end of the world, knowing only that for once in her life she felt that she was home.

Now, a cryptic note in her dead mother's handwriting leads Sophie to delve into the mystery of her past, a mystery which points to the old legend of the Selkies: the seals who could set aside their skins and walk on land as men and women.

Her heritage calls to her, by water and blood.

...but there are other secrets, darker than any legend, and their keepers are not forgiving....I Am Woman: The Dani Affair (The Dani Chronicles Book 1), by Tom PeasheyIn some place of the world an eye for an eye is still the law There are places in the Middle East where men who are intent on running the world use the same Sharia Law that has been in effect since biblical times. Bloody and vicious punishments that were common place in medieval times are still valid choices as effective tools for maintaining order. Cruel and unusual punishments are the norm: A woman can be buried neck deep and stoned to death for infidelity, a thief can have his hand removed by axe, or a rapist might be beheaded. This is the wor...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Leah (Zodiac Rising - Leo), by Margaret LakeLeah Leonidas loves public relations. She eats, breathes, lives image with a capital I and she's just gotten the assignment of her life. Cleaning up the image of the Pirate King, ruthless billionaire, Quinten Kingsley Maximilian Marshall III.

Max has never met anyone like Leah. From their very first meeting, Leah has him off balance and running for cover. But he's very much afraid that he can run fast enough or far enough to get Leah out of his heart.
...No Stranger to Death (Westerlea Mysteries Book 1), by Janet O'KaneA Scottish village. A burning corpse. Some very dark secrets.

Recently-widowed GP Zoe Moreland moves to the Scottish Borders for a fresh start among strangers unaware of her tragic past. However, her hopes of a quiet life are dashed when she finds the grisly remains of a body in the village's Guy Fawkes bonfire and gets caught up in the resulting murder investigation.

Then someone else dies unexpectedly and Zoe herself narrowly escapes death. Determined not to become the killer's next victim, she digs beneath the tranquil surface of the close knit community to find out who is committing these horrible acts. And discovers that some secrets can be deadly.

A Kindle Scottish Crime Fiction Top 20 hit i...Christian Parables 2: Tales of the Lawyer's Lullaby, a Maze in Grace, and More, by Jwyan C. JohnsonLeave your yellow highlighter for the better bible memory method of Christian Parables: quick and easy new mystery-laced stories where "Once Upon a Time" meets "In the Beginning." It's animated understanding in a less traditional, more fun biblical adventure for the "tablet of your heart (II Corinthians 3:3)." Find out how faith is like ice-cream right now! Journey inside A Maze in Grace (the Parable). Walk with faith in the Parable of the Blindfold Awaken anyone with The Lawyer's Lullaby And plenty more for your "Thirsty Cup" Each new parable includes Family Skit options, Discussion Questions, and Instant Replays of scriptures within its Story Index. Just like the fir...Dark Legion (Blood of Blood - Book 1), by Paul KleynhansOnce a Prince, now a slave. Once a torturer, now a liberator. But still his transformation is nowhere near complete... Saul Baz Sharmoun has been holding onto something lost to many of his fellow slaves: hope and a desire for justice. A fire was set ablaze within him, growing brighter with each of the twelve years since the Emperor slaughtered his family, and he knows the time to escape his shackles - and to free his people - is now. With his hunger for retribution fueling him, Saul begins an epic journey, searching for his brother and looking to rebuild a world that would allow the crown in his family's name to rise from the ashes. But the road to justice is never a straight one. Saul and the uncertain allies...Absolution, by D. R. PrestonThere's a lot of things Alex Swift used to be. He was a journalist, a husband, and a son. Six months ago, one day took all three.

When Alex returns to the hunt, a tip-off leads him to a marijuana grow house; further investigation discovers it is connected to a vast, country-wide drug operation that runs deep into local politics. Motivated by the opportunity of re-establishing himself in the industry and providing for his daughter, Poppy, Alex goes undercover for the scoop.

But the truth is not always seen.

During the investigation, his personal and professional lives intertwine: his father's last great story, his ex-wife's plans to move abroad with Poppy, the neighbour with a penchant for baking...Remains (Remains Trilogy Book 1), by Belle Antoinette"What kind of monster are you?"

Most believe supernatural beings to only exist in fairy tales. For Victoria Wesley, a hotheaded teenage witch with a chip on her shoulder, the supernatural world is all too real. Four years ago her parents were slaughtered for inexplicable reasons.

As the sole survivor of her family Victoria sets out to bring their killers to justice. In her determination to find out who was responsible she meets a group of young witches and a mysterious vampire named Adrien who make her question everything she thought she knew. The world of the supernatural is far more complicated and dangerous than she ever realized.

When alternative motives are revealed knowing who to trust prov...Diablo Nights (Detective Emilia Cruz Book 3), by Carmen AmatoThe deadly combination of a religious relic and a cruise ship murder victim propel Emilia Cruz, Acapulco's first female police detective, into a maze of cartel smuggling and revenge killings in DIABLO NIGHTS, the third novel in the explosive new international mystery series. Ora Ciega, a rare heroin strain from Colombia, is found on the cruise ship body, promising more drug war violence for Acapulco's already bloody streets. At the same time, the relic points toward a gruesome kidnapping case. Nothing is clear as Emilia and her partner, senior detective Franco Silvio, find more victims: Yolanda Lata, the mother of a girl for whom Emilia has been searching; as well as a dead Customs official who had valu...The Contestant (Crime thriller), by C.J. LeaRaymond is a serial killer, brilliant and resourceful. Once a respected behavioral analyst and profiler, a hit-and-run accident five years ago left him confined to a wheelchair, and now he's reduced to scratching out a living with online contests using fake or stolen identities. Blinded to how petty his life has become, his predatory instinct is spent pursuing prizes and selling them online.

A $10 million treasure hunt could be his salvation-the perfect opportunity to change his life, to recoup a standard of living he once enjoyed, and to regain the respect he once garnered in his past profession.

But the moment he registers for the contest, the first email arrives. Someone out there knows him, knows his past, kn...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Reverie, by Jason ShprintzMartin lost five thousand dollars, his job, and his girlfriend all in the same bet. She left him standing alone on the casino floor; his will to live left with her.

A bachelor party and a crass waitress named Janice stall his suicidal plan long enough for him to watch everybody else's world spiral out of control.

The night deals a hand where murder, robbery, and all-around mayhem are in the cards, and with it a path to redemption for Martin as he gambles with more than just money at The Reverie Casino....Over the Yahoola, by Johnee CherryLilly Corn can't be fooled by that old penny-behind-your-ear trick. She's been bamboozled by a man too many times. Voodoo, shaman tricks, and omens are make-believe as far as Lilly is concerned and the mention of folklore can strike a flame in her eyes. When sexy, sweet Hudson McGee shows up on Lilly's doorstep looking for a place to camp for a few days, she's not too pleased with the idea. She's not about to let this year's shyster fool her with his crazy schemes. What she doesn't know is that Hudson has been infected with Dahlonegaitis or yellow blood caused by an incurable case of chronic gold fever. Nothing will daunt Hudson from his prospecting goals, not legend, nor mountain, or thieves, and especially ...Madly, Deeply, by Erica CrouchIt was many and many a year ago,
In a kingdom by the sea...

Annaleigh Wells and William Calloway had a love even the angels envied. It was as if the universe spun them toward one another, like the stars crafted their souls to fit perfectly together.

With a wedding on the horizon, fate had a change of heart. Whispered warnings from phantoms and morbid nightmares darkened every night-but even visions of the future couldn't save Annaleigh.

Inspired by Edgar Allan Poe's poem Annabel Lee, Crouch's period romance Madly, Deeply tells the tale of love so great, it cannot be contained in just one life....AMERICA'S GREATEST BLUNDER: The Fateful Decision to Enter World War One, by Burton Yale PinesEntering World War One against Germany was America's greatest blunder of the 20th century. America had no reason to join the devastating and stalemated three-year-old European struggle. The two million doughboys, as they affectionately were called, whom America sent to the Western Front shattered the battlefield stalemate and won the war. This allowed Britain and France to impose a devastating peace on Germany, thus igniting toxic German cries for revenge.

Absent America's entry into the war, the exhausted belligerents almost certainly would have been forced-by the mounting food and other shortages on their home fronts, by their looming economic bankruptcies, by the plunging morale and rising restlessness of their populat...Blank, by Lippe SimoneBlank puts a new spin on an established genre of dystopian fiction by asking what would happen if we all forgot, in a moment, everything. A hard-boiled narrative rapidly unfolds the overlapping stories of survivors in a race against the sun to discover the mystery of their shared immunity while it lasts, hampered at every turn by a civilization that's been reset to its most primitive state....My Big Greek Family, by Maria ConstantineA heart-warming, humorous, family saga set in London where Greek traditions are challenged as three sisters embark on a journey of self-discovery in the quest for happiness and love.

As the family descend to celebrate Georgina's thirtieth birthday she finds it a struggle to wear the cloak of I'm-doing-just-fine. The time has come for Georgina to make some serious changes, if she is to lead the life she wants to lead as opposed to the life she is expected to lead. An encounter with Jake O'Sullivan finds her ready to take a chance on romance, but will she stumble at the first obstacle?

Georgina is not the only sibling in the Andreou household having to take stock of her life; Katherina is forced to face a secret she ...Coming To Jesus: One Man's Search for Truth and Life Purpose, by Britt GilletteAt age 14, Britt Gillette found himself alone in a hospital late at night struggling with the universal questions of life. Who am I? Why do I exist? What's the purpose of life? What happens when I die? Is there a God? If there's a God, who is He? Does He care about me?

You've probably asked yourself these same questions, and maybe you've found the answers. But for Britt, these were new questions, and he didn't like it at all that he didn't have the answers. So he set out on a personal quest to find the truth. Along the way, he examined the claims of every religion, philosopher, political leader, psychic, and mystic he could find, and what he discovered was nothing short of astounding. What he found changed his life...Kill Code, by Joseph CollinsA terrorist threat buried in a software program is about to unleash a squad of highly trained assassins on the unsuspecting public. Retired sniper-assassin Leo Marston and computer hacker Jackie Winn team up to thwart the attack. But will it be too late?"

When Malware becomes Murderous!

A Former Assassin
Leo Marston is done with long-distance murder and he'll do anything to keep it in his past even if he has to make one final kill shot.

A Dead Man: Nathan White seeks revenge from the grave-or so it seems when the computer program he wrote prior to his death begins a systemic killing of prominent government officials whom White has deemed enemies of the state.

A Woman in Trouble...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Red Surf: Leah Ryan Thrillers (Book 4), by Tracy SharpPrivate Investigator Leah Ryan is on a much needed vacation. A week in Bass Bay, Maine. Nothing but sun, sand and relaxation. No missing people. No murder. No stress.

But an hour into her vacation, Leah almost swims into a dead girl. Shark bites on the victim indicate a horrific shark attack, but closer inspection of the remains suggest that sharks aren't the only predators in Bass Bay.

As the bodies of more young women wash up on the beach, Leah is about to find out that murder doesn't take a vacation.

Red Surf is the 4rth in the Leah Ryan thriller series, and mixes humor with nail biting suspense....Rogue (The Novi Orders Book 1), by Chelsie ShockThe first book in Chelsie Shock's dystopian science fiction series The Novi Orders.

In the future the New World has suffered bombings, world wars, the tectonic plates have shifted, the population has seen sicknesses, radiation spills, genetically modified animals and humans, and the population has dwindled into two classes: The elites and everyone else. The Novi Orders have been enacted by the capital city and control everyone completely, except those who have hidden or rebelled, the rogues. Will is one of the survivors who has lived the quiet life of a sailor and fisherman living on what was once the Washington state coastline. When he meets an old man who used to work as a scientist for the elites, they sail to places he neve...Addie: A Hate Story, by Rocci DoriaImagine meeting someone you don't like. Now imagine they won't leave you alone, even at work. Now imagine your work isn't strictly legal, but hey, your stalker isn't strictly... natural. When boy meets girl and sparks fly in this short story, things could burn....Five (Maor series Book 1), by Caroline Greyling'Magical' is the only word that can describe the moss-covered trunks and exposed roots; the dark, rich earth; the rays of sunshine glittering with dust particles; the unearthly swirls of mist tangling through the leaves and between the branches. It's easy to believe in fairies from this vantage point.

At sixteen, all Shaylee Greene wants is to become a dancer and her biggest problems in life are her over-protective parents and a strange recurring dream she's been having most of her life. Then she wakes up on her seventeenth birthday and discovers that she has been marked.
Ripped from her beloved South Africa, home for most of her life, Shaylee is sent, without explanation, to a tiny town in the Forest of Dean, Eng...The Journey Back To You, by Consuella Walker ShawThe Journey Back to You is a thought provoking literary work that illuminates many of life's hidden and denied realities. The Journey Back to You focuses on bringing back the dreams and vision you once knew before the chaos and or trauma of your life consumed you. It deals with the silence that has kept some mentally and emotional paralyzed to the point they were ready to give up on their own lives. The literary work not only illuminate the hidden and denied but it encourage empower and enlightens you to dare to open the door that conceals the true identity of you inside. 
Divinely inspired the Journey back to You is a powerful self motivational tool that can be shared at home, work, church, or school. Emphasizing the strengths that...Restless Hearts (Gold Rush Romances Book 1), by Mona IngramBoston, 1849. Denied her dream of attending medical school, Sarah Howard is desperate to leave Boston far behind. Determined to prove that she can make it on her own, she poses as a married woman and boards a schooner bound for San Francisco.

Stuck working in his family's merchant bank, Jamie Thompson eagerly accepts the challenge of setting up a branch in San Francisco. He's been restless for some time now, and barely escaped the clutches of the woman determined to marry him.

The attraction between Sarah and Jamie is instant and powerful, yet each has something to prove, if only to themselves. Will their single-minded determination derail a blossoming romance?
...Boneseeker, by Brynn ChapmanArabella Holmes is different than other girls her age: She doesn't fit the role of a 1900's lady. So her father, Sherlock, called in some lingering favors, and landed her a position at the Mutter Museum. The museum was Arabella's dream; she was to become a purveyor of abnormal science, or what her uncle called a "Boneseeker." Henry Watson arrives at the Mutter Museum with a double assignment--to become a finder of abnormal antiquities and to watch over and keep Arabella Holmes. An easy task, if he could only get her to speak to him instead of throwing knives in his general direction. But this is no time for child's play. The two teens are assigned to a most secret exploration, when the hand of a Nephilim is unearthed in upstate Ne...Gangster Moll, by Karen Lewis"Police Officer's Affair with Gangster Moll Jeopardizes Case." The headline blazed from the newspaper lying on Cheryl Richards' front doorstep. This is her husband they're talking about.

Devastated that her marriage was thrown away for a slut, a gangster moll, who's been passed around by gang members and even done donkey sex shows, Cheryl walks out. But to make matters worse, she must now be isolated in a police safe house, which turns her world upside down.

While in protective custody, Nicky, the gangster moll, finds her rescuer in Brian. Their affair produces what he wants most in life, and hasn't been able to have with Cheryl, a child. Nicky sees this as a way out of her gangster life and lures him into ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Bones and Roses (Cypress Bay Mysteries Book 1), by Eileen GoudgeNew York Times bestselling author Eileen Goudge presents Bones and Roses, the first book in her exciting new Cypress Bay Mysteries series! Welcome to the northern California seaside town of Cypress Bay, where the surf's up, the sixties live on and long-buried secrets are about to surface. From home invasions to cheating spouses, Rest Easy Property Management owner Leticia "Tish" Ballard thought she'd seen it all. Almost four years sober after flambéing her real estate career in an alcohol-fueled blowout, she's finally in a good place in her life when the discovery of skeletal human remains rocks her world and plunges her headlong into solving a decades-old crime. Now she mu...HUNGER FOR ATLANTIS (Work of Art Series, Book 1), by PANDORA"Hunger For Atlantis" is simply: The Individual's Struggle Against Authority.

Danicka, the owner of a kindergarten, bans toys and inspires preschool children to work, but is she a dictator or a liberator? Stanzie inherits a billion-dollar, failing empire. Does she benefit from a progressive education, or does 'education' cripple her ability to think? Will she save the Company from disaster, or will she pave the Company with good intentions?

The younger generation is clashing against the older . . . colleges and schools are self-destructing . . . teachers and professors are fighting for survival . . . wireless electricity threatens to change the world in the new Age of Atoms ....Sarah's Heart and Passion, by Ginger SimpsonSarah Collins set her sights for California and a new beginning, but never imagines a war party's attack on the wagon train she joins. A sole survivor, Sarah must find her way back to civilization, and a man of half-blood happens along at just the right time and becomes her hero...or is the whole scenario only a dream driven by all the romance novels she reads as an editor?

Sarah wakes, her cheeks damp with tears. Like a dust devil in a dying windstorm, all traces of her handsome rescuer vanish with a farewell kiss and the annoying blast of an alarm clock...until he appears at her door as a new neighbor. Will Sarah find a way to win the love she tried so hard to capture in her dream without being declared insane, or will th...My Friend Louie: (A Christian Suspense Novella), by J.J. JohnsonMichael Davis has a special friend name Louie: which is rather odd, for Michael has never had any friends before. But when everything goes wrong in young Michael's life- It is his rather unique friendship with Louie that gets him through the dark days.

My Friend Louie is a twisted story of a Bi-Polar fifteen year old boy and his baseball bat. Caught between the pain of his parents divorce and a ruthless bully down the street, Michael feels neglected and worthless, until he meets Louie. Now Michael feels a power that gives him both confidence while also causing him concern about who he is becoming.
...Rapture of the Deep: A Novel, by David GrindbergIn the middle of the night, the doorbell rings, and Jennifer Johnson is pulled from a deep sleep. Outside her front door stand two police officers, messengers bearing tragic news. Joe, Jen's recently estranged husband, is missing, the victim of a scuba diving accident.

Joe "Puck" Johnson is a master carpenter. He is quiet, thoughtful, and passionately loves his deeply scarred wife. Their separation, unwanted, painful, and immersed in unfinished business, is now punctuated by this unfathomable loss.

Tom Hyden is a high profile banker. He has the perfect home, the perfect wife, the perfect child, the perfect everything; yet beneath the surface of his well manicured life Tom carries a dark and shameful secret.
<...The Soul of the Witch, by Dana Michelle BurnettFrom the author of the haunting Spiritus Series, comes an epic, mesmerizing novel of witchcraft and revenge. Once again, she sweeps readers away with her spellbinding storytelling and the crafting of legend. Dana Michelle Burnett creates a reality of seductive witches, murder, revenge, and an ancient secret going back four centuries. In a small Indiana town, alone in the dark, a man watches and waits...waiting to see if the stories are true about The Soul of the Witch. It begins with two girls, the very best of friends with an amazing psychic bond. As children they were lonely outsiders, but now as adults, Devan and Janesa's powers are growing stronger and more difficult to control...A Message in the Roses, by Sandy SemeradOn a snowy day in Atlanta, Carrie Sue Justice revisits the past as a young and passionate newspaper reporter, covering a shooting death in her community:

It's 1986. Her life is a mess. She catches her husband with another woman inside the antebellum home she inherited from her parents. Then she falls in love with an unavailable man plagued with guilt. The man is none other than the irresistible owner of the Southern Journal where Carrie Sue works.

They begin a steamy love affair. During this wild time, Carrie Sue must find out why three black teenagers were arrested for killing a white teen. One of the teens was wrongly accused.

She's determined to help prove his innocence. Come hell or high wat...Foxworth Academy: Freshman Year - Part I, by Chris BlewittEntering high school at Foxworth Academy - a school for the ultra smart, athletic, and wealthy - Brett Logan is your typical shy freshman. But that is about to change. For years rumors have circled about what goes on in Mr. Martin's ultra secretive history class, and past students have all kept quiet, leaving Brett to wonder what really goes on.

Until now.

When class begins, Brett is joined by Ally, who is prettier than his envious girlfriend, in a race against time. What happens next and the decisions they choose are vital, for one single misstep could alter the course of history...forever.

*This is a 35,000 word novella of approximately 150 pgs and the first book in a series....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Falsely Accused, by Margaret TannerOn board the convict ship taking them to the penal colony of Australia, Maryanne Watson and Jake Smith meet and fall in love, but Jake hides a terrible secret that will take him to the gallows if it ever comes out.

On arrival in Sydney the lovers are separated. Maryanne is sent to work for the lecherous Captain Fitzhugh. After he attacks her she flees into the wilderness and eventually meets up with Jake who has escaped from a chain gang. They set up home in a hidden valley and Maryanne falls pregnant. Will Jake come out of hiding to protect his fledgling family? And how can love triumph over such crushing odds?

(Previously published as Savage Utopia)...Forgotten (In The Shadows: Book One), by Catherine GardinerNew version as of September 2013!

Sycamore Heights, where everyone keeps a deadly secret.

On the surface Katrina Harvey is like any other 17-year-old about to start their senior year but not everything is quite as it seems. After being violently attacked she loses her memory and now has no idea who is friend, foe, or - most importantly - that she happens to be a 235-year-old vampire.

Now Katrina is being stalked by someone, or something, who doesn't want her to remember her past and will do anything to keep it that way.

Sixteen-year-old Suzanne Harvey was left distraught when her older sister, Katrina, disappeared two centuries ago. Suzanne was turned into a werewolf soon afterwards and e...AlterWorld (Play to Live: Book #1), by D. RusA new pandemic - the perma effect - has taken over Earth of the near future. Whenever you play your favorite online game, beware: your mind might merge with the virtual world and dump its comatose host. Woe be to those stuck forever in Tetris! And still they're the lucky ones compared to those burning alive eternally within the scorched hulls of tank simulators.

But some unfortunates - the handicapped and the terminally ill, shell-shocked army vets, wronged crime victims and other society misfits - choose to flee real life willingly, escaping to the limitless world of online sword and sorcery MMORPGs.

Once a seasoned gamer and now a terminal cancer patient, Max grasps at this final chance to preserve his life and...The Guardian of Threshold - Somethings are Best Left Untouched - Book One (Threshold Series 1), by A.A. VoltsLove survives everything&#8230; even death. Unfortunately, so does hate.

When Mark wants to see his dead mother again&#8230; he gets his chance. But, like everything else in life&#8230; it comes at a hefty price.

While normal sixteen-year-old boys are out chasing girls, Mark is floating outside his own body being chased by a nefarious demon.
Death itself can't keep him from trying to see his dead mother again, but when he disturbs Phasma-the Guardian of Threshold, he may have gone too far.
Forced into Threshold-the mystical world of the dead-to rescue his clumsy best friend; Mark will not only have to defeat Phasma and his army of Night Dwellers, but his own demons if he's going to save his friend, find his m...Wind in the Hands, by Rami YudovinRami Yudovin, Israeli author of scientific and theological works on bible researches and ancient history, represents the novel parable about the good and evil, about a duty and a freedom of choice. Despite the visible storyline is quite simple, the novel is exciting fiction. In the book there are no names of places and heroes. They all have symbolic character. The Stranger, having come across the ancient prophetic text about upcoming arrival of the Enemy, experiences the feeling similar to the wind. He tries to understand the meaning of it. He hears a voice ordering him to follow into the City. Stranger realizes that should execute special mission ...Power, Control, Conformance, by A.J. Aaron Psychopath + Empath = World Domination? 
When Roland Vandergrift, a psychopath with a PhD in Neuro-physiology and Psychiatry wants something, he always gets it. Or does he. Will Sedric Jace, a high degree empath with a PhD in Physics, become like his psychopathic boss and mentor, Roland Vandergrift? Will Sedric be lured into the world of power, control, and conformance and help Roland achieve world domination? 
Enter a world of big business where Lean Transformations have enabled massive reductions in work forces and closing of manufacturing plants. A world where the women are turned into stepford wives through the use of pharmaceuticals that affect their DNA to keep them subservient and devoted to men. A...Tequila Sunrise (Cocktail Cruises Book 1), by Allie BonifaceBook 1 of the Cocktail Cruise Series!

3 stories...1 ship...lose yourself on the waves...

Recently dumped by her long-time boyfriend because she wasn't thin enough, Louise Jamison wants to let loose and find love (or at least great sex) on board a romantic singles' cruise. When she meets the man of her dreams at a speed dating event, Lou believes she's struck gold.

Toby DeMarco is too busy building his new construction business to get involved in a serious relationship. He only goes on the four-day cruise because his best friend's family owns the line and his sister works on it, so he got a great deal. He plans to relax, rejuvenate and maybe find a woman to pass the time with. Bu...Boxing Wendy, by Carol Walsh GreerStuart Richmond is so friendly, it's scary.

He certainly likes Wendy Jackson - likes her so much, in fact, that he'll sit at the counter for hours, nursing a cup of coffee, just to watch her wait tables. It's of no consequence that Wendy is rude and dismissive; Stuart forgives all, and it's only a matter of time and tenacity before he burrows his way into her life.

Others perceive Stuart as nothing more than an over-eager suitor, but Wendy's gut tells her they're gravely mistaken. Where friends and family see interest and devotion, Wendy recognizes obsession and fixation. She knows Stuart's hiding something: some evil deed, some dark secret.

Maybe even a secret as terrible as her own.

...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The 2nd Face: Thriller, by Nika LubitschAfter a rushed marriage the German PR-woman Julia, follows George Osterman, a world famous author of thrillers, to the States - only to find herself the sole and lonely occupant of a gilded cage in Florida, while George takes himself off to an undisclosed location to write. When suddenly human remains are discovered in the Everglades, the bodies have been dismembered in a way that eerily reminds Julia of some of the murders in George´s books. Who is this man she promised to love and cherish and who is now hiding from her in a beach house? With the help of her best friend she embarks on a search for her husband´s true self. With the result that the two women soon get caught up in an almost fatal whirlwind of events, written and directed by...Chasing Fireflies (The Morning Star Trilogy Book 1), by Paul Seiple*SPECIAL LOW PRICE FOR A LIMITED TIME*

Set the fireflies free. Send them home before God cleanses the world.

Homicide cop, Michael Callahan sees death everywhere. During the day, he protects the city from evil. At night - he is the evil. He hears the hopeless pleas, feels the last breath of the victims. He sees life fade away through the eyes of the killer. In his dreams, Michael is the killer.

But it's just dreams. Right?

The internal struggle of protector versus killer refuses to stay hidden when the dreams become reality. A serial killer, who calls himself Murmur, stalks the streets of North Carolina, searching for the "fireflies." Michael knows the victims all too well - he's ...99 Jobs: Blood, Sweat, and Houses, by Joe CottonwoodIndie Discovery Award Winner! "Best Nonfiction Book of 2014"

Joe repairs homes. With each job,
he enters somebody's private world. 
Revealing a life. Or changing it.

Here's blue collar writing, finely crafted, about good hard work-and some bad work, too. Meet proud carpenters and working-class hippies. Meet clients who flirt, cheat, seduce, fight-and clients who warm your heart. Learn the taste of sewage, the jolt of a live wire. Drive to the emergency clinic with a wooden stake through your hand. Feel the satisfaction of work that is honest, simple, strong-sometimes perfect.

"A house is alive. It breathes. It expands and contracts. It ages. Sometimes it falls sick, and then I�...What Next? The Millennial's Guide to Surviving and Thriving in the Real World, by Michael PriceSecrets for Success in the Real World FINALLY Revealed!

What Next? takes Millennial's through high school, college, Corporate America, personal finance and beyond, and gives the reader insight to take on the world with ease and confidence with step-by-step skills and life lessons.

This book has been designed for both Millennials and parents of Millennials to create a dialogue about the complexities of the real world and how to navigate the unique challenges Generation Y face today.

WITH THIS BOOK YOU WILL LEARN:

- How to use the Internet for continuing education, networking, building a business, and turning your passion into profit

- Four tactics to begin in high school/coll...Delores Fletcher, Cobweb Catcher, by Kathryn Rose JacobyGiant spiders are nesting in people's homes and sixteen-year-old Delores Fletcher is now the town's official Cobweb Catcher - and alone. She's alienated any friends she might have had at flight school and now turns to the unlikely help of an outcast ghost and the spirit of her great-great-great-grandmother Mabel Verity Fletcher, the most notorious Cobweb Catcher in history. But, life for a Cobweb Catcher can be difficult and things aren't always what they seem. Magical powers alone are not enough, especially when Delores' success means unbalancing the ecology of her town....Project Management - Write a Winning Business Case: How To Identify The Hottest Options & Secure The Best Investment - Bonus Download Included (ProjectTemplates® Book 2), by James LealGuide to Writing a Winning Business Case

How To Identify The Hottest Options & Secure The Best Investment!

- Easy to Use, Comprehensive, Step-by-Step Instructions, Guide & Template
- Strategic Business Case, Outline Business Case, Full Business Case 
- Everything you need to create a WINING BUSINESS CASE!

* Bonus 'MS Word' Business Case Template Download Included *

5 Essential Component Cases:

1. Strategic Case,
2. Commercial Case
3. Economic Case 
4. Financial Case
5. Project Management.

Describing the Relationship Between the Objective...The Quest of Narrigh: The Other Worlds (The Other Worlds (Sci-Fi Fantasy Series Book 1)), by S.K. HolderTHE OTHER WORLDS: where the realms of science-fiction and fantasy collide...

Connor becomes trapped in a fantasy world while playing the online fantasy role-playing game, The Quest of Narrigh. He has no memory of how he got there. He played the game well on his brother's laptop. He defeated his enemies with his acts of defiance and bravery. Now the game has become a reality. And in a world governed by magic, filled with hostile races, warring factions and ferocious beasts, Connor soon finds he does not have the bravery to swat a fly.

As the world around him grows starker and more perilous in his mind, Connor knows that he must master his abilities if he wants to find his way home and muster his courage if he w...Doubt (Among Us Trilogy Book 1), by Anne-Rae VasquezFor readers who have a twisted delight in books with an "End of Times / Armageddon" theme and are fans of shows like "Fringe", "Medium" and "Supernatural" Finalist in Readers' Favorite Book Award 2014 in three categories At 21 years old, Harry and Cristal are fresh out of university with their PhD's. Labeled all their lives as being 'weird' and 'geeky', they find true friendships with other outcasts by playing online virtual reality games. Now they face the challenges trying to get used to their 'adult' identities. Harry Doubt, a genius programmer and creator of the popular online game 'Truth Seekers', has a personal mission of his own; to find his mother who went mysteriously missing while volunteer...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Izzy Questions: love and other rebellious symptoms, by Panos TserolasWhat if there was a pill that could suppress the libido? 
What if you were required to take it? 
What would you do?

In the near future, the world is much like today, only just a bit more bleak, a bit more oppressed and a bit more... crowded.

Izzy dreams of finishing her studies, finding a good job and having an easy, controlled life. That makes sense. 
Jonathan, however, keeps getting in her way. And he is quite annoying, pretentious and arrogant. He just can't help showing up, raising questions.

She gets mad, and he gets stubborn; for this is a story about a strange love, in a world that doesn't quite allow it. Not only that; it unleashes all its fury against love and sex. Thi...PsyBot: A Novel of the Near Future, by Nowick GrayPsyBot is every programmer's nightmare: the bug that gets loose on the user side of the interface. When a cyber virus infects Joe Norton and drives him toward a deadly mission, he discovers that virtual reality is not confined to hardware. Is the only way out, to go further in? Seeking the elusive target, Norton confronts a wider mind-control agenda poised to launch on his success....Spinners of Misfortune, by Judith PostThe Sequel to EMPTY ALTARS
Spinners can whirl their spindles to call forth magic. Can Diana block their dark spells and save the Norse lands one more time?

When Tyr doesn't show for a date with the goddess Diana, she's miffed. But it's not like Tyr to forget or neglect, so anger turns to worry. He wears the blank rune she gave him on a leather cord around his neck. She can track him with that, and she does. A good thing. She finds him shoulder-deep in waves, trying to help the thunder god, Donar, rescue a giant, black, guard dog and its masters. As Diana watches, a huge wave reaches from the sea, grabs the men out of their small boat, and drags them into the depths. She sniffs the air. Magic. THA...A Shrouded World - Whistlers, by Mark TufoWhen two worlds collide&#8230;

Jack Walker and Michael Talbot come from two worlds; the same, yet different. They both find themselves transported into an alien one, where things aren't as they seem. While it appears similar to the ones they come from, there are some terrifying differences. Is it a dream? Or has reality been somehow warped?

Jack comes from a world filled with nocturnal creatures that were once human, but now seek to destroy the last vestiges of humanity. Mike, living under a constant threat from hordes of the undead, arrives with a companion, John the Tripper. Ripped away from their family members and thrown into the unknown, they find that the nightmares from their worlds have preceded them. Surviva...SUNDAY SAUCE - When Italian Americans Cook: Favorite Italian Recipes & Dishes Pasta Sauces Spaghetti Meatballs & Lasagna, by Daniel Bellino-Zwicke SUNDAY SAUCE - Italian Cooking: When Italian-Americans Cook "Come here kid, lem-me show you something. You never know when you're gonna have to cook for 20 guys some day. "Pete Clemenza says to Michael Corleone (Al Pacino) in Francis Ford Coppola"s The Godfather. it's one of the most famed movie scenes in history and of great importance to Italian-Americans. Clemenza is making "Gravy" aka Sunday Sauce, the Supreme Dish of Italian-America, and the dish that brings Italian Families together each and every Sunday. >>> Learn How to Make all of the great favorites of The Italian-American Table Learn How to Make Clemenza's Sunday Sauce, Meatballs, Pasta Fazool, Mo...The No-Homework Women's Bible Study: Group Hug (The No-Homework Women's Bible Study: Group Hug Book 1), by Christine TatePut the fun back in small group Bible study! Ideal for newly formed Women's Bible studies or existing groups, this light, fun, 8 week Bible Study encourages group discussion of biblical perspectives on everyday topics. Each weekly lesson begins with an "Ice Breaker" section to get the conversation flowing, then moves on to a "Promise from God" section to provide group focus. This is then followed by a "Scripture References" section to guide the conversation through God's word. Next, a "Commentary" section provides food-for-thought to stimulate the discussion. The next section, "Discussion Questions", leads the group into deeper analysis and self-examination. Then, the "Opt. Weekly Challenges" section provides suggestions for ways to transla...Sex on the Beach (Cocktail Cruise Book 2), by Allie BonifaceBook 2 of the Cocktail Cruise Series!

Two people who've always played at love discover the stakes are higher when they let down their guard and open their hearts&#8230;

Cassidy Arnez is an elementary school teacher with an enormous secret: a sexually adventurous online life that she leads under a foolproof alias. Her motto has always been to enjoy sex and the single life as much as possible. With a deadbeat dad and a brother who died in combat, she knows she can't rely on any man to stick around.

Bryce Anderson enjoys his bachelor life as the CFO of a major cruise line, a position that gets him all the sun, sand, and women he could want. But he meets his match in Cass, who's even less...The Pale Hand of God (The Paruus Histories Book 1), by S. M. WhiteAmazon Bestseller: Dark Fantasy, Epic Fantasy
*Update: Map added

"All Ages have a living darkness. In some, it is long buried. In others, it thrives. And then there is the darkness no one sees, the patient darkness that reveals itself only when all light fails."

In an Age of fallen heroes, stolen princesses, and a city prison, the world balances upon the blades of haunted men.

Behind the walls of the clergy-controlled prison city of Iban Su, Lainn Sevai endures. But after losing his father and brother, Lainn finds the determination to seek freedom, following in the footsteps of the man whose iron tutelage molded him into one of the fiercest warriors Iban Su has ever known. In the process he disc...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Virginia (Zodiac Rising - Virgo), by Margaret LakeAll her life, Virginia liked things neat and orderly. She takes excellent care of her home and herself. It was only natural, then, that she should become a nutritional counselor, teaching others how to live healthy lives.

When Sam Houston walks into her office, Virginia sees a thirty-five year old man who looks much older, a man who is struggling to raise three little girls on his own and is worn out by the stress. Virginia is determined to save this man and his daughters, but it looks the Houston family might be saving her instead.
...Indian Hill 1: Encounters (A Michael Talbot Adventure), by Mark TufoA Michael Talbot Adventure

A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step and for Michael Talbot that step is taken at Indian Hill with his best friend Paul Ginson by his side. Together they grow up, meet girls, and go off to college.

And that's where everything changes.

While out on a date Mike, along with thousands of others, are quite literally abducted by aliens. Known as the Progerians, their mission is to determine how best to conquer the human race. To that end they force the men to fight one another in death matches. The women are given to the victors as spoils.

Believing his friend to be dead, and furious with the government's refusal to even acknowledge what happened t...Summer's End and Other Poems, by Rebecca LeidnerA lifetime ago, a fortune teller cast my horoscope and from it divined two things: I would make money writing, and my answers would come from the Earth. Dear old Miss Finney was partly right. Such "truths" as I have found in my life since then have often come from an awareness of the beauty, order, and consoling power of the natural world. I am making these poems available on Kindle not to fulfill the other half of the prophesy (though I am deeply grateful to any who purchase my slim volume) but to perhaps make a connection with others who have been moved by life's great or small moments, and have turned to Nature for metaphor or meaning. I hope you enjoy my poems....Secrets in the Air, by Liz BorinoWealthy family&#8230;
Childhood tragedy&#8230;
A love defying all odds&#8230;
Secrets in the Air
Flying is in Rhett O'Neil's blood. And nothing makes this pilot fly higher than wrapping himself in his husband Kaden's arms. He's thrilled when his grandfather entrusts him with O'Neil Airways, the family's charter airplane business. With a mix of humanitarian and corporate clients, Rhett plans a bright future where his success improves the world. 
Elise, Rhett's mother, begins offering advice to "help" her son through the transition into increased responsibility. As evidence surfaces that her words are escalating into devastating actions, the truth comes out about the death of Rhett's sister Annabelle. Kaden...Warriors: I Bring the Fire Part V, by C. GockelWhen science meets Chaos, what could go wrong?

Bohdi Patel is keeping the revelation that he is Chaos incarnate a secret, and handling the revelation about as well as one would expect. He's in a downward spiral: losing his lease, totaling his car, and trying to keep everyone he cares about at arm's length.

Veterinarian Amy Lewis is wondering what happened to the funny, flirty, curious Bohdi she knew in the land of the Norns. He's become moody and sometimes cruel. She is definitely glad she didn't become romantically entangled with him ... most of the time.

When tragedy strikes Amy's beloved mutt Fenrir, and Odin strikes Bohdi's best friend Steve, they have to work together again. Amy's know...Sea of Dreams : A Book of Beginnings (Subtle Alchemy 1), by S L MoffittIn the first book in The Subtle Alchemy series, S L Moffitt weaves a world that is a once believable and alien. It is a world where the furthest advances of technology and the most ancient secrets co-exist and interact. Sea of Dreams is 'science fiction for those who do not normally read science fiction&#8230; and for those who do.' It is both a mystical journey of discovery and a page-turner that is impossible to put down.
...Beyond the Law (A Matt Rommel Adventure), by F.M. KahrenMatt Rommel returns in Beyond the Law.

Retired from the Marine Corps and the California Department of Corrections, Matt Rommel still wants the peace and contemplation that a life as a museum docent was supposed to provide. But there are complications.

Rommel has a mysterious house guest: an old pensioner from Rommel's past, an old pensioner who knows Rommel's secrets and has come to extract a terrible favor.

Carolyn has post-traumatic stress disorder. Her seven-year-old daughter, Aubrey, is shifting the balance of power on the school ground, and she has a seventy-year-old retired master gunnery sergeant to help her do it.

Rommel's godson, Vince Garcia, has made detective, and his boss want...The Feathers, by Cynthia LottThomas Carpenter - dead for 100 years - returns in 1978 to avenge his murder. He proves a challenge for a New Orleans novice detective Brenda Shapira and her senior partner, Roy Agnew. When 35-year old Shapira discovers the first victim in the historic Garden District, the beginning of 1978 will be anything but ordinary. As she unravels this long ago mystery steeped in New Orleans history and the Yellow Fever epidemic, Brenda realizes that she may be Carpenter's next victim.
"Lott's The Feathers is equal parts addictive and dark. It's an outstanding thriller from a new author I plan to read now on a regular basis. This story doesn't just get into your head, it tickles the back of your mind and sends your anxious heart into your ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Magick of Dark Root (Daughters of Dark Root Book 2), by April Aasheim"There are rules that must be followed, Maggie."
"Even in witchcraft?"
"Especially in witchcraft. What someone puts into the world comes back to them."
"You mean karma?"
"Like karma, yes. But for a witch it comes back threefold. Never forget that."
"That doesn't seem fair."
"Who said life was fair?"

In the second installment of The Daughters of Dark Root series, Maggie Maddock and her sisters are back, training under their coven-leading mother Miss Sasha Shantay to take over as the new leaders of The Council. But life isn't as smooth as Maggie had hoped it would be. Harvest Home's taxes have come due, and her mother's illness has returned, stronger than eve...Alyssa and Dalton, by Laurel Veil rain begin to fall. Good, she thought, now no one would be able to see my tears.

Love and loss culminate with a devastating discovery in Laurel Veil's complex young adult novel, Alyssa and Dalton.

Alyssa is not your average teenager. Abandoned by her friends when her mother gets sick, she spends all of her time acting as caregiver.

Adding to Alyssa's resentment is that fact that her older sister, Rose, abandoned the family just when she was needed the most. Her mother is heartbroken and Alyssa has no idea when-or if-Rose will return.

But then Alyssa meets Dalton at her mother's funeral and everything changes. Their blossoming romance h...The Ruins on Stone Hill (Heroes of Ravenford Book 1), by F P SpiritMagic is Easy or so Glolindir thought, until he came face to face with his first live monster. Casting spells was not so simple with death breathing down his neck. His story might have ended there if not for three gifted youths: Seth, the mysterious halfling with the moves of an assassin; Lloyd, the spiritblade whose fiery swords are whirlwind-fast; and Aksel, the gnome whose very touch can heal.

Yet that was just the beginning of their adventures, for dark shadows loom over the little town of Ravenford. The townsfolk quickly turn to these newcomers, who may indeed be their only hope. From the old ruined keep southwest of town to hidden caves in the western hills, through dark tunnels, secret passages, concealed rooms and mag...Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a "half-breed." At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brother's death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....Out of Time: A Time Travel Mystery (Out of Time #1), by Monique MartinProfessor Simon Cross has spent his life searching for evidence of vampires and avoiding emotional entanglements. When a mysterious accident transports Simon and his assistant, Elizabeth West, back in time, Simon finally finds both the proof that he's been looking for, and the romance that he hasn't.

Simon and Elizabeth's developing relationship is tested by demons real and imagined. In 1920s Manhattan, there are more than mobsters vying for power in the city's speakeasies. When the local kingpin with a dark secret sets his sights on Elizabeth, day to day struggles become a fight for their very lives....A Taste of Tomorrow - The Dystopian Boxed Set (11 Book Collection), by Hugh HoweyA Taste of Tomorrow - The Dystopian Boxed set includes 11 books from some of the biggest names in dystopian literature in a single collection. Each story contains a brand new foreword by its author.

Note to readers: Some stories of the collection are the first book in a series, and others are standalone novels. Page count numbers are listed next to each book for reference.

THE STORIES:

Sand: Part 1 - The Belt of the Buried Gods by Hugh Howey (40 Pages)

Yesterday's Gone: Season One by Sean Platt and David Wright (503 pages)

Apocalypse Drift by Joe Nobody (314 pages)

Contamination Zero by T.W. Piperbrook (95 pages)

Artificial Evil by Colin F. Barne...The Arrangement, by H.M. WardTHE SERIES WITH OVER A MILLION COPIES SOLD
~USA TODAY BESTSELLER~
Volume 1 in the New York Times Bestselling Arrangement Serials

FML is becoming Avery's motto. Just when she doesn't think things could get any worse, they do. When her car stalls out at a busy intersection and she gets out to check under the hood, a guy steals her car. Armed with a dress and a pair of Chucks, Avery runs after the thief. When a hot stranger offers to help, she can't say no. That's how Avery mets Sean Ferro, the totally sexy, totally damaged guy with more secrets than she has time for. Avery doesn't have time for anything anymore. Her is life falling apart and it's not just the car. It's ...Just One Night: Part 1, by Elle CaseyNEW YORK TIMES and USA TODAY BESTSELLING AUTHOR, ELLE CASEY, presents the contemporary romance serial novel, JUST ONE NIGHT.
********************************

Jennifer is sexually frustrated and disillusioned with love, a very dangerous combination. Convinced there's no such thing as Prince Charming, and against her best friend's better judgment, she places a personal ad seeking a one-night stand. No strings, no commitments, no second dates. Her goal? To restore her faith in men by setting up a single night of fantasy that can never be tainted by reality.

William is a busy executive, newly arrived in the United States from England. Life for him is all about minimizing complications. He doesn't have the time no...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Gardener of Baghdad, by Ahmad ArdalanAdnan leads a weary existence as a bookshop owner in modern-day, war-torn Baghdad, where bombings, corruption and assault are everyday occurrences and the struggle to survive has suffocated the joy out of life for most. But when he begins to clean out his bookshop of forty years to leave his city in search of somewhere safer, he comes across the story of Ali, the Gardener of Baghdad, Adnan rediscovers through a memoir handwritten by the gardener decades ago that beauty, love and hope can still exist, even in the darkest corners of the world....The Jersey Devil: A Multidimensional Dark Fantasy (The Fool Book 0), by Andrew P. MayerNew Jersey may be the Garden State, but at 23 Betsey Weisz' life is already a dump: her boyfriend is a loser who can't keep a job, her dreams of going to fashion school are fading away, and she's been trapped in a crappy job at the Free-Way Diner for what seems like an eternity.

Betsey's dead-end life takes an ironic turn into darkness bolt of lightning transforms one of her customers from a dirty old man into a demon with a craving for souls&#8230; hers in particular.

Lucky for Betsey a strange angel name Matt Zero has followed the demon to her diner. And with his arrival Betsey Weisz may have finally found the way to leave her demon behind, but she'll need to confront the darkest secret hidden in her soul first.
<b...The Story of my Escape: from the prisons of the Republic of Venice otherwise known as "The Leads", by Giacomo CasanovaEurope's greatest adventurer. Thrown into an escape-proof prison for a crime he probably committed. The question is, which crime?

In 1755, the infamous Giacomo Casanova was locked up without trial in Venice's notorious Leads prison. Over 15 months he battled disease, madness, boredom, grotesque gaolers, bad books and fellow prisoners, before attempting the most audacious and typically flamboyant escape in history.

This is Casanova's own account of the escape bid that made him a celebrity across Europe, full of his unique wit and philosophy, translated into English in full for the first time....Hidden Ability: Book One of the Crown Saga, by Aldus BakerOld enemies.
New enemies.
And a boy with one too many secrets.

Jalan is safe on the Yen Estate, the youngest child in a loving family. The greatest tragedy in his young life is the death of his father, Lord Hallis Yen. The greatest challenge is the training in arms, horsemanship and tactics he receives under the watchful eyes of the house lancers. He does not question why he trains hard, harder even than the lancers. Captain Erida and Lieutenant Burk say he needs it. He needs to be ready. His mother tells him to work hard and honor the memory of his father. And he does. He works hard and holds his questions until the day the king's messenger arrives. The day Jalan discovers answers he does not want and a skill he ...T. S. Livingston and the Mystery at Madame Molineaux's, by Violet SelborneTwin sisters Maddie and Jo Livingston have spent their lives traveling the world with their famous archaeologist parents. But when the Livingstons' work takes them on a mysterious year-long excavation in Siberia, much too dangerous for two twelve-year-old girls, Maddie and Jo are whisked off to a castle in Switzerland, where they find themselves piecing together a mystery of their own.

Madame Molineaux's School for Girls is filled with interesting students and professors from all over Europe. But it doesn't take long for the girls to figure out that this is no ordinary boarding school: bizarre animals, hidden tapestries, secret tunnels, and a long list of unanswered questions keep Maddie, Jo, and their new friends search...PARADISE, OH YEAH!, by H. David WilliamsPARADISE, OH YEAH! is a love story of the south seas. Estranged lovers Sarah Langdon and Bruce Wales embark on a cruise to Tahiti that ends in disaster. Perilous events precede their rescue by a caretaker named Varlin and a mystery man living in a southern mansion on top of a flat mountain island. Sarah's curiosity to the closed off portion of the mansion one night leads to her discovery of a monumental secret: Elvis is alive! This chance meeting between an Alabama girl and a Tennessee icon, and the events that follow, are anything but normal due to a plot by Elvis's estranged girlfriend, Karla, to reveal Elvis's secret to the world....Webs, by Lily StuartWhen Lily Stuart's mum resorts to the web for her romance - the world-wide-web - Lily resorts to her own bit of web-weaving to fend off the two candidates for replacement daddy.

The trouble is neither are quite how they first appear to be. Meanwhile Jas is getting on Matt, Melissa is being an utter bitch, Dad and Mum still don't get it that they should be trying again and The Hitler Youth Brigade - aka school - are on Lily's case to choose what her future is going to be like. If she still has one that is...

It's enough to turn a girl to drink. Luckily it doesn't, but it does turn Lily detective in an attempt to solve all her problems and evade the Russian roulette murderer.
...Boxed Set: Matty Cruz Mysteries #1,2,3: Astray in Couper #1, Killer in Couper #2, Redhead in Couper #3, by R. MarquezR.Marquez has packaged the first three books of the Matty Cruz Mystery series in a boxed set and priced it attractively for first-time readers. The interlocking novellas detail how an abandoned dog leads to Matty's first brush with the dark side of Couper, Washington; the murder that draws her into a reluctant friendship with charming but questionable Sam Bester; and Matty's solution to the mystery that haunts her new neighbor, Carol Karuso, a redhead from Texas with a tragic but sinister past.

"Astray in Couper," Book #1: Matty Cruz thought Couper, Washington was the ideal place to retire. Too bad she let the scenery fool her.

Excerpt:
"You found a dog?" Zelma's voice went an octave higher. "Of ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Psychomanteum, by Laurel VeilNiki woke up in the hospital with no clue how she got there, other than she was told she had had a car accident. If that wasn't strange enough, she overheard her nurses say that it sounded like she mumbled the name Keith while she was unconscious. But, she didn't know anyone by that name, did she? For the next ten months, she is tortured by a recurring nightmare about a demon-like creature and a guy she's never met. After a terrible breakup and with only a month left until her high school graduation, her aunt Claire kicks her out. Niki purchases an old house that she feels drawn to with the small inheritance her parents left her when they died. Niki will discover terrifying secrets about the house, but stays when she begins to learn a...A Bittersweet Bed, by Elizabeth SmithOne reckless, romantic night is all it takes for Cammie Richards to fall in love. And that one night is all NCIS agent Jack McConnell promised her. The next day, he's off on assignment to Italy, and Cammie is left behind with only memories of a dark-haired, blue-eyed stranger--until she discovers she's pregnant.

Three years later, Jack returns and Cammie, desperately wanting to know his feelings for her, decides to wait before telling him that Patrick is his child. It doesn't take long for Cammie to realize Jack is only interested in casual sex, while she is looking for marriage.

When Jack discovers the truth, he promises to provide little Patrick with the security of a real family. But that means a commitment to ...Running, by S.C. Bryce"A GRITTY AND COMPELLING GHOST MYSTERY..." Summer 1983: Abandoned by their mother, sixteen-year-old Kate, and her younger brother and sister find themselves on the streets. Alone and homeless, they seek refuge in a derelict bungalow in the English countryside where they meet their new family: a robber, a convict, an alcoholic and a troubled teenage runaway. Struck by the tragedy of her sister's death and terrorized by a new arrival, Kate yearns for an end to their brutal and squalid existence. She asks herself whether she should keep running or ask someone for help, someone like the woodcutter. Does the mysterious stranger in the woods hold the secret to a wonderful future or a deadly past? ...Dream Weaver, by Shirley MartinSent back in time, Gwen must save her lover's life. She failed him once before. She can't fail him again. Previously published as "High Wind Rising", Dream Weaver was nominated for the CAPA the Cupid and the Psyche Awards.

Strange dreams haunt Gwen's sleep, of a lonely cabin in the woods and a tall, dark stranger she's never met. While visiting a restored village, Gwen is flung back in time and meets the man of her dreams!

All Christian wants to do is to practice medicine in the Pennsylvania wilderness. He doesn't want to deal with a crazy lady who shows up at his doorstep, claiming to be from the future. And the last thing he wants is to fall in love.

But Gwen and Christian can't deny their past or t...Unexpected Partners (UnexpectedSeries Book 1), by Sterna KrugerHAYLEY MCALLISTER is fiercely determined and focused and has spent her life being groomed to take over her father's business empire. With a pair of unusual green eyes, and an almost cold outlook on life, which	has earned her the nick name 'Ice Queen', she has vowed to never let any man turn her into a love-sick-girl; until the day the dark and devastatingly sexy SHAY MARASCINO steps into her world, shattering the ice and taking her sanity	and half of her company, with her father's blessing.

When a shocking secret is revealed, Hayley's reaction causes a chain of events that threatens to destroy everything she holds dear&#8230;how much can one person forgive?

"Life can be so unexpected&#8230; 
&#8230;and love eve...Becky's Boyfriend, by Cody YoungThey met at high school&#8230;
She's a good girl, and she's never had a boyfriend before, but when she's forced to change school her life takes a new direction. He's eighteen, with Swedish blue eyes and a talent for truancy and trouble. He's the kind of boy that ought to come with a health warning. She's doing the costumes for the summer show, and he's chosen to be the lead singer. When he sings to her for the very first time, the effect on her is electric...
...Escape Plans: 19 Dark Tales of Fantasy and Suspense, by David SakmysterEscape Plans is a collection of 19 mind-bending and adrenaline-fueled stories from the award-winning author of THE PHAROS OBJECTIVE, BLINDSPOTS and CRESCENT LAKE. Ranging from dark fantasy and horror to mystery, science fiction and suspense, in these tales you'll encounter a chilling cure for cancer, a demonic GPS device and a ghost marriage to a jealous and deadly bride; here you'll find alternate quantum histories, underwater zombies and a basement serving as a time portal; you'll experience environmental disasters on a galactic scale, meet a man who can erase lives with the stroke of a marker, practice ancient arts of divination-with frightening consequences, and visit a grim future set against humanity's last days. Emotional, ...Love and Other Subjects, by Kathleen Shoop**2013 Independent Publisher Book Award, Silver Medalist--Best Fiction--Mid-Atlantic Region**
**2013 San Francisco Book Festival--Finalist**

For every woman who wonders if she chose the right career&#8230;

In Love and Other Subjects Carolyn Jenkins strives for two things-to be the greatest teacher ever and to find true love. She's as skilled at both as an infant trying to eat with a fork. Carolyn's suburban upbringing and genuine compassion for people who don't fit effortlessly into society are no match for weapon-wielding, struggling students, drug-using colleagues, and a wicked principal.

Meanwhile, her budding relationship with a mystery man is thwarted by his gaggle of eccentric siste...


----------



## KBoards Admin

12 Guardians The First Three - Books1 - 3, by Tim HamblinThe Sixx are evil incarnate. Their mission is to alter history by ensuring Jesus is never crucified - changing the world as we know it. In their way stand The Guardians, intent on stopping them by any means necessary.

When things go bad in Hazard, Kentucky, veteran Guardians Salome and Saul recruit David Sigmond, an ER nurse, and Isaac Smyth, a children's preacher, to their cause. The new Guardians are drawn into a dangerous adventure when The Sixx attack right before their very eyes. With new skills and powers thrust upon them, they find themselves journeying further from home than they could ever have imagined - over 2000 years back in time.

Scattered through the ages, the haphazard group do what they can...Trick Play, by Jessica KellyRebecca Stone is smart and driven. She has dreamed of being a sports reporter for her entire life, and now that she has landed her very first job at a TV station in tiny Curtinville, Texas, her dream is starting to become a reality.

The only problem? Curtinville may be small in size, but it's home to plenty of big secrets.

It doesn't take long for Rebecca to figure out that money, power, and greed are the names of the game here. Everything that the beloved Curtinville Cats do on the football field is overshadowed by the dirty deals that are going on behind the scenes. The Cats aren't the only ones who are good at drawing up trick plays. Some of the biggest names in town play dirty tricks every single day.
<b...The Quest of Narrigh: The Other Worlds (The Other Worlds (RPG Sci-Fi Fantasy Series Book 1)), by S.K. HolderTHE OTHER WORLDS: where the realms of science-fiction and fantasy collide...

Connor becomes trapped in a fantasy world while playing the online fantasy role-playing game, The Quest of Narrigh. He has no memory of how he got there. He played the game well on his brother's laptop. He defeated his enemies with his acts of defiance and bravery. Now the game has become a reality. And in a world governed by magic, filled with hostile races, warring factions and ferocious beasts, Connor soon finds he does not have the bravery to swat a fly.

As the world around him grows starker and more perilous in his mind, Connor knows that he must master his abilities if he wants to find his way home and muster his courage if he w...Growing Berries Made Easy: Step-by-Step Beginners Guide on How To Grow Organic Strawberries, Blueberries, Raspberries & Blackberries at Home, by Linda Evans ** FREE BONUS OFFER: For a Limited Time Download the "How To Grow Delicious Organic Vegetables" Guide for Free! Details inside ** DISCOVER ==> My Simple Step-by-Step System On How To Grow Strawberries, Blueberries, Blackberries and Raspberries in your backyard. Would you like to know how to grow berries at home that are fresh and healthy for all your family to enjoy? And learn an easy to follow system to growing organic berries without any hassles? What you're about to discover in my book "Growing Berries Made Easy" is a system I have perfected from many years of experience. This new information will help you grow organic...Dang: Episode 1, by Rob D SmithTrailer parks. ******** with ambition. Media coverage. Murder. Moonshine and a pinch of Skoal. Dang: Episode 1 has it all! Willem collects and sells "biofuel/fertilizer," and he's well over knee-deep in inventory. When Murven, his out-of-work best buddy, volunteers to help him with his daily collection, they discover Willem is stockpiling more than he bargained for as an "entre-manure." Once the sheriff gets involved, Willem's past and Murven's general reputation slingshot them both to the top of the suspect list. With a little help, they escape custody and fight to clear their names of murder. As the news spreads, every ******* in the county and beyond -- family, friend or foe -- wants a piece of Wille...Sins of the Angels (The Grigori Legacy), by Linda PoitevinWhen homicide detective Alexandra Jarvis is assigned a new partner in Aramael, a Guardian Angel who doubles as a hit man, they have only one thing in common: a fallen angel hell-bent on triggering the apocalypse. Now they have no choice but to work together-relentlessly, fearlessly, intimately. Because only they can stop the rogue angel from ushering in the end of days. ...Anthem's Fall, by S.L. DunnS.L. Dunn's riveting debut channels Michael Crichton style science fiction with high flying action that falls nowhere short of Marvel Comics. A technology unleashes a genocide upon a race of gods. Two lost warriors are willing to die for their divided beliefs. And a lone young woman will decide the fate of two worlds. Above a horrified New York City, genetics and ethics collide as the fallen emperor and a banished exile of the same herculean race ignite into battle over the city's rooftops. In the streets below, a brilliant young scientist has discovered a technology that can defeat them both, yet might be more terrible than either. Set both in modern New York City and in the te...Night Terror (Night Chill Book 2), by Jeff GunhusSequel to Amazon Bestseller NIGHT CHILL#2 Kindle Horror Suspense#186 Kindle Overall Ten years after her abduction and near-sacrifice to the Source, Sarah Tremont struggles to be a normal teenager. As much as she's tried to suppress the power inside of her, it's grown dangerously strong and has drawn the attention of those who want to possess her power for themselves. The nightmare that she thought was long over starts again as powerful forces descend upon Prescott City to seek her out. With her parents and Joseph Lonetree's help, Sarah must stand up to an evil much more powerful than the one she faced in the caves a decade earlier. But in the end, she gr...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Death on Dangar Island, by GP FieldProfessor Israel Wren doesn't think Roxanne Duncan died of snakebite on Dangar Island - no matter what anybody says. And he's right

Hardboiled DI Scott McKinnon takes an instant dislike to the fastidious Israel and his conspiracy theories and looks ready to sign the case off as an accident.

Driven by his sense of justice and the demon that visits him in his sleep, Israel launches his own investigation into Roxanne's death, dragging along his Aussie mate Gary, who was hoping this island holiday might have been more fishing and cricket than secrets and intrigue.

Can the professor prove Roxanne's death was no accident? Will he and Gary be able to corner the killer before more people die? Join them o...Hope For Garbage, by Alex Tully5 STARS "A marvelous debut novel...An enthralling story that kept my eyes riveted to the page." - Reader's Favorite

Welcome to the cruel world of Trevor McNulty. No matter how hard he tries, this seventeen year-old just can't get a break. After enduring a tragic past, he finds himself living with his alcoholic uncle on the outskirts of Cleveland. His days are filled with garbage-picking and hanging out with his seventy year-old neighbor, who also happens to be his best friend.

One early morning while scanning the streets in a posh suburb, he meets Bea, a rebellious rich girl with problems of her own. She's smart, cute, and a glimmer of light in his dark world.
But in the midst of their budding romanc...War Kids (A Syrian Story Book 1), by HJ LawsonWhen fourteen-year-old Jada wakes up in a hospital, the last thing she thinks is that her life has completely changed forever. But when the very real civil war forces her to flee from every open space, she must use the firearm skills her father taught her to reunite with him and protect herself.

Armed with a single gun and a key to an unknown locker, Jada crosses Syria on a journey with a group of children called the Fearless Freedom Fighters.

With the leader, Zak, they mount a plan to rescue their fathers while they try to cope with the merciless murders of their families. As Jada and Zak lead the group together, love blossoms, but with soldiers hot on their tail, they need to stay vigilant in the face of war.
<b...Nicky Chase: Man in a Fish Oil Pill, by Lori A. O'ConnellFor a Limited Time Only, Nicky Chase: Man in a Fish Oil Pill is priced at .99. (Regular price: $3.99)

One morning, my husband and I discover a tiny, overweight man trapped inside a fish oil pill. After carefully extracting him from the supplement's casing, we learn of the astonishing events that lead to his encapsulation, his experiences of involuntary teleportation, and the dream that kept him alive. Together, we embark on a journey to return him to his rightful size and place in the world, but not before Nikita Khrushchev shows up in our apartment and Raoul Wallenberg returns from the past.

The story of Nicky Chase: Man in a Fish Oil Pill is a story of human transformation, of following your dream, of the road ...Miri's Song, by Eleanor StemAs a prostitute, Miri unlawfully plies her trade during the Roman occupation of Palestine. She hates her life, and knowing she will eventually get caught, allows men to gather loudly at her door. Soon after, the authorities drag her to a quarry to be stoned, but moments before her death, Joshua saves her. He introduces her into his world, a place where he teaches a new spiritual philosophy to the multitude.

Miri is soon swept into a magnitude of emotions ranging from profound self-loathing to the joys of love-love for a man who has only weeks to live. Bound on this earth by human frailty, she listens to his mysterious, but confusing teachings. As Joshua's mistress, and later, his wife, she finally realizes the beauty of his d...Keepsake (The Distinguished Rogues Book 5), by Heather Boyd*** Pre-order Special - $0.99 cents for a limited time (Regular Digital List Price $3.99) ***

A BATTLE OF WILLS&#8230;

When the Marquess of Taverham married at eighteen, he was certain his life would be smooth and well ordered-right up till the moment his exuberant bride ran away on their wedding night, never to be seen again. Ten years later, when Kit is finally prepared to set his rash marriage aside by having his wife declared dead, she makes a shocking return, still beautiful but distrustful, and once more throws his life off-balance by refusing to live with him and resume their marriage.

&#8230;A WAR OF PASSION

Despite some lingering attraction, Miranda Reed has no love left for the heartl...The RIGHT GUY: Romance Suspense (THE RUN Series), by M K HUNTEvery girl wants the right guy. Competition is immense for the good ones. So how does a girl prove to the right guy that she's the right girl for him? Some girls will go through hell to prove it, and that is what this girl did, and then some....Best Served Frozen, by Gerald HansenRevenge may be a dish best served cold, but hardened mother of seven Fionnuala Flood plans on serving hers up frozen. Or so she thinks.

The bells are ringing out in Derry, Northern Ireland, as the Catholic Floods and the Protestant Riddells prepare for the pairing in matrimony of their families and a bridging of the gap between the two sniping communities. But some are not best pleased, and it might be more a case of For Whom The Bell Tolls.

What is the price to be paid for a mother's love? For daughter Dymphna and son Lorcan, dangerously high. Fionnuala is already furious Dymphna has put her arch nemesis, Ursula Barnett, on the wedding list. Then beloved son Lorcan, fresh out of prison, announces he's emigrating ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Cadets: 2 The Ship of the Gods, by Edward MillerSix months have passed since United Earth Defense Fleet (UEDF) cadets Ryan Thompson, Amanda Williamson, and their senior class saved earth from destruction at the hands of the Altarrans. It seems like yesterday that they learned startling truths about the strange invaders from Altarra, and undertook the adventure of a lifetime.

As the cadets now prepare for graduation, Amanda is haunted by vivid nightmares of another alien race, this one much more deadly, and with a mission to annihilate all life within our galaxy. Worse, she's having mysterious blackouts and apparent visits from an ancient entity, who warns that the Karang are coming.

With the help of their former enemies, the Altarrans, Ryan, Amanda and the en...Ionasae Rendezvous, by A. Peter PerdianIonasae Rendezvous is a science fiction novel set in the distant future, an action-packed adventure dealing with the convoluted links between three different species vying for dominance--houppris, humans and tsarsaes.

With the collapse of the Treolae Confederation, tsarsaes, a semi-quadruped species, retreated back into the core area of their territory, a region of the galaxy known as the Treolae Sector. The evacuated peripheral areas were then occupied by houppris and humans, two biped species that hated one another. Under the houppris, the Mandex Union came into existence, whereas humans founded the Bormac Republic.

The centuries old truce between houppris and humans has finally come to an end, ruptured as the t...Boneland, by Jeffrey ThomasIn 1893, the Guests attempt their first contact with the human race. Families go mad. Parents commit suicide. A president is assassinated.

By 1918, in the bleak boneland of the 20th Century, human assassins commit atrocities and global wars are waged to sate the appetites of the Guests. John Board is a crime scene photographer, whose nightmarish images of human destruction are used as titillating entertainment. Board's future is tied in with these unseen, unfathomable forces -- and so is his past. America is drowning in a sea of blood as flashbulbs click and movie cameras roll. The Guests are here to stay.

BONELAND is a tale of a not-so-alternate history...a story of horror, science fiction, and the surreal by Je...Bloodlines: The Complete Serial Thriller, by Bradley ConvissarFor the first time, all 5 episodes of Bloodlines: A Serial Thriller (Abomination, Brutalization, Corruption, Damnation and Extinction) are contained in a single, exciting volume.

Jamie Whitman has it all. A beautiful girlfriend he hopes to marry one day. A mother and stepfather he loves. Great friends. And a bright future as a dentist. He's built himself a new life and left the horror of his past behind.

His abusive father is gone. The crimes of his youth have long been forgotten. And he's learned to control the rage and anger that simmers under the surface, the same violent madness he inherited from his father that turned his father into a monster all those years ago.

Life couldn't be better.
...Now Boarding..., by Charles VellaGeoffrey's was so excited about finding a job that didn't require making change that he didn't ask questions. 'Questions?' his inner voice asked. 'Take the job. Forget the questions.' So Geoffrey did, take the job that is, and wound up learning a lot more than how a milkshake machine worked and a lot more than he bargained for. The only question was just how bad a stroke of luck meeting Miles would end up being.

Join Geoffrey in his epic quest to deal with Miles, his landlady Mrs. Lin, and the police as his inner voice provides a steady stream of background commentary and critique on everything from his choice of career to his love life. Who knows. Maybe he'll listen to you.
...Dead Sexy, by Aleah BarleyMortuary attendant Gemma Sinclair hunts zombies for a living. It's messy work, but it pays the bills... right up until she stun guns the wrong dead man in the ass.

Now to keep her family business going, Gemma's forced into a partnership with federal agent D.S. Thomas Conroy. Zombies are disappearing all over town, and he needs Gemma's help to figure out why.

With a villain on her trail and a gang of zombies ready to attack, Gemma's just glad her backup is dead sexy......The Underside (The Underside Trilogy Book 1), by Madelyn EldPower. Inhuman strength. Eternal life. Being turned into an immortal predator might sound appealing, but not to Rosalyn. Not when it means living as the most reviled member of the fairy realm.

Transformed into a monster by her troll of an ex, Rosalyn is cursed with a monster's hideous form, stench, and predatory instincts. She is plunged into the dark underbelly of the fairy world that overlaps her quiet college town as she searches for a way to break her curse, and reclaim her humanity.

The Underside is a contemporary fantasy novel about a woman dragged into a world she doesn't understand, where everyone she meets fears her, hates her, or wants to use her. She has to navigate this strange new world, t...What the Hand: A Novel About the End of the World and Beyond, by Todd StockwellGeorge Somerset is the unhappiest man in paradise. The horrors of the Tribulation are over. Finally reunited with his raptured daughter, he has been handed the keys to the magnificent splendor of God's kingdom. Yet, George prefers to sulk, denying his own salvation and rehashing his past failings until he pushes himself, literally, into the depths of hell. 
This is the story of George's past and present, of his sins and quest for redemption-a journey of self discovery through God's creation, from the mind of a troubled soul searching for answers: Why am I here? Where did I come from? How old is the universe? How was it created? Who or what are the Illuminati? What about demons, ghosts, and aliens? What is the nature of God? ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Libby (Zodiac Rising - Libra), by Margaret LakeLibby Balanca spends her days negotiating divorce settlements and the last thing she wants to do is negotiate between her two best friends. Krystal and Ana have been fighting over everything for the past year. The latest fight is over hot divorce lawyer, Dan Steadman.

Dan spends his days protecting women dumped by their husbands after twenty or thirty years of marriage and he's determined not to turn into one of those scumbags. He avoids marriage by playing the field but now he's dating Libby's two friends, Krystal and Ana. That he can handle. What he can't handle is his feelings for Libby, and if he doesn't find a way to break off with Krystal and Ana without breaking their hearts, he'll lose Libby forever.
...The Butterfly Effect: It started on 9/11, by Alex BlackwellIf something as subtle as the flutter of a butterfly's wing can ultimately cause a typhoon halfway around the world, what might follow from devastation like that of 9/11?

THE ATROCITY. . .

Jason Geraghty lost his beloved wife on 9/11.

To Jason's grief-stricken mind, her work at the World Trade Centre for a secret US Government agency meant America was to blame

AND AMERICA WOULD HAVE TO PAY!

THE REVENGE. . .

An apocalypse so simple in its conception and so overwhelming in its annihilation that it will destroy the United States of America once and for all!

Unless, of course, Jack O'D can intervene in time...

The But...The Bridge (Isaac's Story: London Book 1), by C L WalkerLondon, 2035

Howard finds himself between a London street gang and the prince of the Forty-Seven Kingdoms when a cyborg former soldier comes looking for his wayward son.

He enlists the help of Angel, a gamer whose only interaction with the real world is through his avatar, and they enter London's abandoned boroughs, a world Howard wants nothing to do with.

At the center of it all is Hil, a child of the Forty-Seven Kingdoms. Someone messed with her head and turned her into a weapon. Now, with her mind splintered and the city after her, she needs to piece herself back together and remember.

*

Note:

Book 2, The Algorithm, is now available - amazon.com/dp/B00NC2GBHE...The Stowaway, by Clyde EdwardsThe Stowaway

Possessed by evil, with a secret and deadly mission...

Kit Cabot, a young man with dreams of sailing the open seas, stows away on his beloved uncle's vessel, only to find that his uncle has recently gained his own stowaway&#8230; a hidden entity. As they sail the Atlantic from Boston toward the West Indies, Kit realizes he is trapped in a nightmare with his childhood hero who is seemingly possessed by evil and has a secret, deadly mission. Kit wants to save his uncle, but the entity has other ideas, and Kit must choose between saving his uncle and staying alive himself.
...Landslide, by Robin MahleIn the sprawling suburbs of Seattle, Claire McKenna finds solace in her perfectly ordinary life. With the daily struggles of raising a family and climbing out of debt, she and her husband Colin, work hard to hang on to what they've got.

So when Claire is offered an incredible opportunity to rise in the ranks of her firm, she jumps at the chance. Her joy, however, is short lived at the discovery that her close friend and colleague, Beth Graves has just been accused of embezzlement.

Compelled to see Beth's name cleared, Claire soon stumbles onto something far more dangerous than she could have ever imagined possible. A conspiracy that involves people she once trusted. A conspiracy that threatens to destroy her o...The No-Homework Women's Bible Study: Group Hug Holidays, by Christine TateFor those who enjoy the Group Hug series or just want to add a little variety to another Bible study your small group is doing, this Holiday companion book has 8 individual lessons in the popular Group Hug format for Christmas, Valentine's Day, Easter, Memorial Day, Fourth of July, Labor Day, Halloween and Thanksgiving. Conveniently take one-week breaks from whatever study your group is doing with the season appropriate lesson for the approaching holiday. A great addition to the Group Hug series or a refreshing one-week break for other Bible studies each time a holiday arrives, you'll be glad you tried this breakaway study. Be sure to check out the other books in the Group Hug series!...Survivor: A Horror Thriller, by K.R. GriffithsClive Barrett is a fast learner. His first kills were amateurish, but Clive knows that practice makes perfect. Soon, he expects to be one of the most notorious serial killers in the UK. He expects to be number one.

There is just one problem: one of Clive's victims simply won't stay dead.

It turns out that one of Clive's early kills wasn't just sloppy; it wasn't a kill at all. Now, improving his craft might just be the least of Clive's worries, because the woman he thought he'd murdered knows his name. She knows where he lives.

And she's coming for him......A Chronetic Memory (The Chronography Records Book 1), by Kim K. O'HaraIn 2215, the science of chronography allows researchers glimpses of the sights, sounds, and smells of the past, as recorded in chronetic energies. But these promising explorations have become mired in politics and greed. When seven-year-old Jored Wallace goes missing, only one person, chronography intern Danarin Adams, realizes he's gone. Soon she finds out that Jored's disappearance is only the first of many timestream disturbances. Who can she trust to help her set things right?...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Confessions of the World's Oldest Shotgun Bride, by Gail HartRules were meant to be broken; condoms not so much&#8230;

Business executive Katie St. John has given up on love, which she sucks at, to focus on her red-hot career. All she wants from Steve Tyler, an ultra-sexy, surprisingly sweet, and much younger Air Force pilot, is help crossing some items off her secret to-do list of sexual fantasies. Sure, the chemistry between them is hotter than the Cayman sun, but once this vacation's over, she'll say good-bye and go back to plotting corporate coups.

But Steve won't settle for being her temporary boy toy. He's lusted after Katie, the glamorous older woman who lived next door when he was a kid, since he was old enough to know what lust was. Now that she's finally move...Blogging the Right Way: Learn How to Launch a Blog and Start Making Money, by Cindy BuccieriBlogging is a powerful marketing tool and a great way to make money online. Learn what blogging can do for you, how to start a blog and make money blogging, and get some resources and tips to help you to be able to make money from home. This book covers how to blog as well as how to increase search engine traffic to your website, make money online, become an affiliate marketer, be seen as an expert in your field, and open doors to career opportunities.

About the Author: As a Speaker, Author, Web Designer, and Blogger Cindy Buccieri combines her 20 years of Internet savvy and desire to help others with her intuitive understanding of technology. She engages and enlightens audiences while providing easy to understand solutions t...Corrupt Skies: Episodes I-III, by Alex RodgersThis book saves you $2 from purchasing the episodes individually.

A best-selling thriller from Alex Rodgers.

Episode I 
An air marshal on a bank robbery case?

As a series of armed bank robberies spring up in every corner of the nation, burnt-out Air Marshal Harris Fox finds himself thrust in the middle of this high-profile case. The danger unfolds and conspiracy unravels. With lives at stake, and his family in the balance, can Fox solve the mystery before it's too late?

Episode II
How far would you go to save your family?

The action continues as Air Marshal Harris Fox has to find a way to hijack a plane to keep his captive family alive as the biggest threat he's...Natural Health 102 More Hidden Treasures of Alternative Medicine, by Pastor Joey BauerHe did it again! Pastor Joey Bauer has just written another great Natural Health/ Alternative Medicine book for yet another very, very low price. "Natural Health 102 More Hidden Treasures of Alternative Medicine" is the next book after the best selling and critically acclaimed "Natural Health 101 Hidden Treasures of Alternative Medicine."

In this book Pastor Joey goes over everything he didn't cover in the first book. We read about the history of Ancient Chinese Medicine and we delve into the World of Aromatherapy but it wouldn't be complete unless he had yet another A-Z list of Natural and Herbal Remedies for everyday people like you and I.

Read, enjoy, learn, and have fun as you read this one of a kind book!...Grievous Angels, by Brian PooleCan one child be the world's salvation? Or might he push it to the edge of destruction? James Callahan isn't a typical seven-year-old. Two years after disappearing with his desperate mother, a harrowing home invasion leaves James badly shaken and his mother brutally murdered. Ben Callahan had almost given up hope of seeing his lost son again, but the reunion isn't all that Ben might have hoped. Traumatized by his mother's death, James is slow to come out of his shell and events no one can quite explain surround the reunited family. Ben's relatives and fiancée become enmeshed in the oddities that follow James like a specter he can't shake. What really happened in a park when James's sympathetic suffering seemed to s...Blood Exchange, by Sandra HoodEmmalyn Trew followed her husband to Graceville, a town with little to lay its mark upon the map but the First Baptist Church, the smallest hospital in existence, and LifeShare - where Steven Trew manages the most sophisticated blood donor database in the nation.

At LifeShare, blood drives are everyday business, but this time something is different.

Someone is sick. Blood is everywhere.

When Emmalyn rushes her friend to the hospital, she has no idea she is witnessing the beginning of a changing world. Orders are given, and no one objects. After all, people finally have the miracle they've been waiting for. Why, then, is Emmalyn so skeptical? Because stories at the hospital don't match? Because th...Led by Lies: A Lily Blanchette Crime Novel (The Lies Series Book 1), by Marguerite AshtonMaybe you should think twice before updating your status...

Detective Lily Blanchette's first case as lead investigator is big: two college students struck down by a theatrical killer.

While politicians and the press clamor for quick closure, Lily realizes this case bears frightening similarities to her sister's unsolved murder - a murder her father died trying to solve.

Lily's search for answers threatens to destroy her marriage and her remaining family, but she can't quit. To stop the killer, she must avoid becoming the next victim.
...Euthanasia, by Mack MullunceyShe lies on the cold, metal table-clad in a loose, white paper dress-waiting, waiting, waiting, as her lover claims his next victim.

When Alex left the clinic that day, she thought she could move on from the rape that left her pregnant and the agonizing decision to have an abortion. That is, until the child she thought she left behind contacts her. Terrorized by mysterious phone calls and guilt, Alex feels her sanity slipping away as she becomes convinced that she must find the man who brutalized her to make a family for her dead daughter.

Anti-abortion crusader Tobin Bartell wouldn't have it any other way. As The Leader of The Movement, when he's not organizing protests or giving speeches, he's orchestra...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Awakening: (The Nether Chronicles, Book 1), by K.A. MadisonRead the novel that started it all: The Awakening is the first book in K.A. Madison's The Nether Chronicles trilogy.
__________________________

The year is 2051: Humanity's pursuit of ever more powerful computer technology has finally created a new reality: machines are self-aware and are ruthless.

The human race has been reduced to a fraction of its former self. A war to end all wars has changed the world forever. As people slowly slip away, drawn into a seductive, artificial reality created by the bots, Aiden tries to fight back. But even he is powerless to stop them.

Until he discovers that man is not alone in the Universe.
__________________________

AboutFro...Bear in Mind (A Bear Jacobs Mystery Book 1), by Linda B. MyersIf you think old folks at the home are sitting on the porch, listening to the ball game and downing lemonade, then meet retired P.I. Bear Jacobs, his eWatson Lily Gilbert, and the rest of the quirky residents at Jessica's Adult Care Home. Yes, they are infirm. Yes, they gripe. But all the while, they're solving crimes and dodging bullets. They're tough, they're engaged and, judging by the enemies they make, they stand mighty tall on their canes, walkers and wheels.

In Bear in Mind, the first of the PI Bear Jacobs series, the residents investigate the case of Charlie's missing wife. At first they think she's a heart breaking bitch who abandons her hubby. But Bear learns that women in the community are disappearing ...Castle Juliet, by Brandon BerntsonWelcome to Storyville, where time stops completely, where you never grow old, and where magic lasts forever.... Alice and Jacky-boy are the best of friends. For a year they embark on fantastic adventures, most of which are born from Jack's relentless imagination. Though as each season draws to a close, another one opens, revealing its own timeless magic and mystery - things even Jack and Alice could have never imagined. Castle Juliet is a timeless tale for all ages. It is a story for the child in all of us. It will leave you mystified and enchanted. But more importantly, it will leave you wanting more....Of Introductions And Abductions: Monkey Queen Book One, by Robert Dahlen"How would you like to help me save the world?"

That was not a phrase that Beth McGill, college student and geek girl, had ever expected to hear, even on a Friday. But when Michiko, the teenage hero called the Monkey Queen, rescues Beth from an ogre, her life gets turned upside down. And when a mutual friend is kidnapped, Michiko and Beth will have to deal with faeries, hobgoblins, a ravenous troll and a sarcastic guinea pig to find him...and the dark masterminds behind the abduction.

It'll be a weekend they'll never forget...if they survive to see Monday morning.

(This is the first novel in the Monkey Queen fantasy series! More on the way!)

Cover art © 2014 by Willow! All rights reserve...The Queen of Carleon (The Legends of Avalyne Book 1), by Linda ThackerayAvalyne is at peace.

The Shadow War has come and gone and the kingdom of Carleon is now restored. King Dare, a mortal man has finally wedded his elven love Arianne. As they prepare to usher in a new era of prosperity across the land, the Queen happily announces the impending arrival of an heir.

Arianne's joy is short-lived when she discovers that an ancient evil has emerged from the wreckage of war with a monstrous plan for her baby. Determined to protect her very mortal husband, Arianne embarks on a quest with her two companions, the warrior maid Celene of Angarad and Keira of the Green, to journey to the far corners of Avalyne before the enemy can plant a seed of evil in the heart of her unborn son.
...A Dream of Hope and Sorrow: Book One of the Druid Saga, by Jonathan CrockerThe Reverie - a magically constructed world accessible only through a few ancient doorways. Sasha's new home backs onto a forest that houses just one such portal. On the other side she is immersed in a world of druids and magic and fantastical creatures. But there is a darker side to the Reverie. The druid clans exist in this simple world, vying to increase their holdings and power, and Sasha soon finds herself swept up in the conflicts that rage between clans. Armed with only her resolve, and a rudimentary understanding of magic, Sasha is forced to fight for her survival....Detective Lessons, by Bill LarkinWhen a wealthy real estate developer convinces Orange County Sheriff's Deputy Kevin Schmidt to search for his missing son, Schmitty senses trouble. It's not the fact that it's a prohibited side job, it's the fact that he has to team up with Megan McCann, an attractive private investigator with her own set of rules.

Finding a body in the trunk of a BMW sends Schmitty and Megan on an adrenalized trail through Southern California unraveling a sophisticated real estate scam. A run-in with the LAPD and some hardcore gang members opens new perspectives on the case, and they begin to glimpse a shocking web of greed and corruption.

The situation suddenly becomes more complex - and personal - when the billionaire...You Decide! The Future of Scotland: A humorous non-linear exploration of the unexpected consequences of democracy where YOU DECIDE! exactly what happens, by Judgement DaveScotland may have voted, but this book is still as irrelevant and irreverent as ever!

It's the most fun book tenuously linked to the Scottish Referendum that in reality has little to do with it (both the indyref and reality) and was as (ir)relevant in the run-up to the vote as it will be in 10 years time.

18th September 2014: Most adults in Scotland voted in the independence referendum.
But what if you didn't qualify to vote? What if you couldn't vote? What if you just couldn't be arsed to vote?

Well now you too can decide the future of Scotland in YOU DECIDE! The Future of Scotland.

Will you help Scotland to international sporting glory? Will a Scot be the first man on Mars? Will Me...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Patchwork People (Patchwork People series Book 2), by D.B. MartinLawrence Juste is the perfect QC - with the not so perfect past. But with his meddling wife about to be laid to rest and his long term enemy silenced by the threat of exposure as her killer, the judge's mantle is almost round his shoulders. What could possibly go wrong for the brightest star of the courts?

Plenty.

A series of blackmail notes implicating him in murder - together with the ever-present threat of joining the murder victim if he doesn't pacify his blackmailer - keep Juste in suspense to the brink of desperation. No-one is what they appear to be, especially not him. And no sooner does he patch one hole in his fraying life than another appears. It seems it can only end one way; disaster - unless h...The Sunken (Engine Ward Book 1), by S C GreenIn the heart of London lies the Engine Ward, a district forged in coal and steam, where the great Engineering Sects vie for ultimate control of the country. For many, the Ward is a forbidding, desolate place, but for Nicholas Thorne, the Ward is a refuge. He has returned to London under a cloud of shadow to work for his childhood friend, the engineer Isambard Kingdom Brunel.

Deep in the Ward's bowels, Nicholas can finally escape his strange affliction - the thoughts of animals that crowd his head. But seeing Brunel interact with his mechanical creations, Nicholas is increasingly concerned that his friend may be succumbing to the allure of his growing power. That power isn't easily cast aside, and the people of London need Br...Hales Fire (Hale Reynolds Book 1), by Carl HarwoodAt the age of fourteen, the local sheriff delivered Hale Reynolds to a hospital for the mentally insane. He might not be crazy, but after the state run orphanage burnt to the ground there was no other option. Safe within the routine and structure Hale found happiness. Today everything changed.
With his eighteenth birthday approaching the doctors want to release him. He can barely remember life beyond the white washed walls. What he does remember scares him. Reeling from the news he breaks the number one rule and catches the attention of a crazy. You never make eye contact with a crazy.
A new arrival, he calls himself Valder Ordhugg. Hale tries to escape but the crazed old man attacks. Rescued by the guards he watches as they d...Between the Sheets (Cocktail Cruises Book 3), by Allie Boniface Book 3 of the Cocktail Cruise series!

An affair with an exotic cruise line dance instructor might be just the escape this single mother needs&#8230;

Andrea DeMarco is determined to merge a cruise ship career and single motherhood. But that leaves zero time for sex or love, so when she has a chance for a fling with a sexy cruise ship dancer, she goes for it.

Sebastian Vasquez enjoys a low-key life as the ship's dance instructor, a welcome change from his previous life in Argentina as the star of a hugely popular dance show. But when Andrea sweeps into his life, everything changes.

Will new love help him come to terms with his past, and convince her to find room in her life fo...Mutation Z: The Ebola Zombies, by Marilyn PeakeSUMMARY:

Ebola, one of the most feared of the hemorrhagic diseases, has begun spreading across the borders of West African countries. The CDC and the World Health Organization have admitted they are losing control over the disease. Some hint at a possible worldwide pandemic. At exactly this point in time, Emma Johnson graduates from nursing school. She takes a job in an Ebola treatment camp inside Liberia, West Africa. The camp is state-of-the-art. It's run by the CDC and the World Health Organization, and protected by the U.S. military. Emma uncovers a secret about this facility: medical experimentation is being conducted along with treatment. Whether or not Emma can ever escape the camp, she's determined to get the st...Queens of the Ancient World, by Ingrid de HaasEveryone has heard of Cleopatra and Boudicca.

But what about the other women who fought their way to power in the ancient world?

The struggle for women to gain recognition within society was an issue no less important in the ancient world than the modern one.

Not only was it incredibly difficult for them to earn the respect and power which their male counterparts were used to, but even those that were not taken as seriously as they should have been by the historians of the time.

For these reasons it has been notoriously difficult for us to know much about these powerful women.

Until now, that is.

In 'Queens of the Ancient World' Ingrid de Haas explores the ...The Tin Man, by Nina MasonThe last thing Alex Buchanan, the editor-in-chief of a formidable news site, expects as he looks around the newsroom at the bodies of his editors, is that he'll soon be teaming up with The Ball Buster to solve the crime and stay alive. Well, maybe not the last thing. The last thing he expects is to fall for her or any other woman. Because he's The Tin Man-a suit of armor without a heart.

Or so he believes&#8230;

The Ball Buster is his private nickname for Thea Hamilton, a smart, gutsy, and insecure investigative reporter for The New York News, America's newspaper of record. They went out once years ago-an unmitigated disaster during which she jumped all over his case about smoking.

When events fo...The Suicide Flowers, by Pete ConradYou see them every day, the suicide flowers. They bloom from the cracks and crevices of concrete sidewalks.
From between asphalt creases and gaps. Yet these flowers blossom and prosper until the careless foot
tramples. Others wither and fade, having survived, despite their strained and dubious foundations.

Raeburn Messiah, the Messiah of Metal, sings for a living. Currently, he's on the downward spiral that unfaithful fame loves so dearly. He feels that he's got it bad, his life is over. That is, until he meets one of his most adoring fans, Gabriel, who has but months to live due to the complications of leukemia.

They are men, both dying slow, painful deaths. But each carries a secret that could save ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

A Pretty Little Plot (Mary MacDougall Mysteries Book 1), by Richard AudryA historical mystery novella...

For 18-year-old Mary MacDougall, the highlight of her 1901 summer vacation in Minneapolis is the painting class taught by the darkly handsome Edmond Roy. But when Mr. Roy is accused of kidnapping two of his own pupils, it falls to Mary to dig up the truth.

Is Mr. Roy merely an innocent painter of landscapes and still lifes? Or a devilishly clever criminal? Should Mary defend him? Or fear him?

As she feels her way through her very first investigation, Mary not only learns the hidden facts of the case. She discovers the real secrets are those that she finds deep in her own heart. The spirited young heiress is not as immune to feelings of attraction as she thought. Mr. Roy...The Write Therapy: How Keeping a Journal Can Make You Happier, Healthier and More Productive, by Lyn AldersonDid you know writing a journal can make you healthier? Not just healthier, but happier and more productive too!
If you have a chronic health condition or suffer from stress or depression, consider this amazing free therapy!
Many people have found they visit the doctor less- thanks to the power of expressive writing. Writing a journal can change your life in many different ways- and it's a brilliant tool for unlocking creativity.
Scientists have validated the effects of therapeutic journaling in research studies over a 20 year period. Keeping a journal can help you achieve better grades and boost your working memory for complex tasks.

In The Write Therapy: How Keeping a Journal Can Make You Happier, Healthier...Publish Your Book without Losing Your Shirt, by Chris Allen Writers Agree: This Book is Essential

You've written a great book.

Do you know how to get readers to buy it?

Chris Allen uses years of book retail experience to give down-to-earth advice on choosing the best publisher, producing a book that bookstores will accept, and successfully selling your book to the public. Filled with step-by-step advice and real-life examples, this practical book will give you the guidance you need to make your self-publishing career a success, whether this is your first, second, or tenth book.

You can sell more books.

Add to your cart today!...BRISTLES: a dystopian reimagining of the Cinderella tale, by Donna CalleaHumiliating haircuts and a life of oppression have been Bryssa's fate ever since her father died when she was nine. Dubbed Bristles by her stepmother, she's determined to escape from the city-state of Erba, where a wealthy few subjugate the vast, impoverished working class. Now sixteen, Bryssa's goal is to reach the forbidden Far-Land Forest-- her late mother's ancestral home. It's a place dominated by gigantic trees that somehow bestow unexplainable powers on some of those who dwell there. But fleeing Erba means leaving behind the boy who loves her, bristles and all. And returning means putting everything she's gained at risk.

Inspired by elements of the Cinderella tale, Bristles is a young adult novel with dystopian and stea...Never Fall For A Warlock (Beware of Warlocks Book 2), by Marilyn VixNever Fall For A Warlock (Beware of Warlocks #2)

Catherine has taken a chance on love. Another warlock has turned up in her life. Can she handle her new Aussie warlock, Jeff? Or is there something better around 
the corner? Confused between her husband cheating and a new flavor of warlock, Catherine runs out to find other options in the town famous for luck, Las Vegas. She runs straight into an exotic dancer named Liam. Irish, gorgeous, and James Bond flavored, he might be the answer to her no warlock plan. But Liam might be the forbidden fruit that could lead Catherine down a dangerous path. Will she run back to Jeff before it's too late? Or will she lose something more than just her heart?

Warning: This p...DARK DESIRES PART # 1, by Lisa C.CLARKDamien is sexy, exciting, and more handsome than he has the right to be. Much to her amazement, he asks Lana out. But Lana, who has very little experience and is coming off of a bad breakup, is afraid this man will hurt her. Yet she is compelled to go out with Damien. There's just something about this man. 
Things start heating up with Lana and Damien, and she throws caution to the wind, her body needing his touch. She also finds herself falling for Damien. So, despite her misgivings, she continues seeing Damien, but her life is turned upside down in one night.
Damien runs out on her after a hurried sexual encounter, and it's as if he's disappeared off the face of the earth. He doesn't answer calls or texts, and when she...Mindguard, by Andrei CherascuCalled out of semi-retirement, the telepath and Mindguard Sheldon Ayers is tasked with protecting an information package located inside the mind of a young woman who claims the knowledge she holds is vital to the future of mankind. Sheldon and his team must help her cross the most dangerous territory in the man-inhabited universe - the Djago Desert.

Hunted by the Enforcement Unit - the all-powerful Military arm of the Interstellar Federation of Common Origin - Sheldon's team must fight to keep the carrier alive and guard the integrity of her mind. But nobody suspects that Sheldon also has a dark secret, and it could end up changing the fate of the mission.

What the press is saying:

Scifi365.net: "C...Flower's Fang, by Madison KellerA brand new highly Original Epic Fantasy for Adults and Young Adults alike!/h2>

In the Kin-Jegera Empire the strength of your magic or your claws determines your destiny - too bad our heroes are short on both!

Prince Se'ls, one of the magical flower Kin and only child of Queen Se'uan, has a terrible secret - he has no magic. Forced by his mother, the Queen, to tour the empire to search for his magical companion, Se'ls is terrified of returning home empty handed.

Arara, long-furred runt and joke of her pack, is dreading the upcoming hunt, where the young Jegera show off their strength by taking down one of the fearsome armored hukra by claw alone. Arara is terrified that her s...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Plains of Kallanash, by Pauline M. RossThousands of years after a magical catastrophe reshaped the world and pulled the moons out of alignment, the secret of magic has seemingly been lost. At the centre of the vast, forbidding Plains of Kallanash lies a land ruled by a secretive religion, whose people fight a never-ending war against the barbarians in the wilderness beyond the border.

Amongst the nobility, double marriages are the norm. Junior wife Mia always dreamed of attracting the attention of the dashing lead husband, but never dared to compete against her lively older sister. Hurst has spent ten frustrating years as junior husband, longing to test his skill with a sword in battle, longing for his beloved Mia to turn to him.

The mysterious death ...Beautiful Ruin, by Alison Foster*Special pricing for a limited time only* Grace Kendall knows what it's like to have life knock you on your butt. She's been through hell and made it back. She's fine with trusting no one and expecting nothing until a night wind blows something quite unexpected onto her doorstep in the rain. The scruffy, yet gorgeous enigma known as Nathan Henley steps inside her apartment and brings with him all those feelings Grace has tried so hard to tuck safely away. Beneath his bruised and damaged exterior, she senses all the dark and beautiful secrets lost within the tarnished diamond of his lonely heart. Like everyone before him, he must be too good to be true. She resists his mystery as long as she can, but s...Dream in Color, Think in Black & White: How to Get Unstuck and Fulfill Your Dreams, by Jonathan BissellAdmit it. You're stuck. Somewhere along the way, you had a dream that you let go of. But it hasn't let go of you. You're the reason this book was written. Because dreams matter. Dreams are powerful. And sometimes dreams just won't go away - no matter how impractical, ill-timed or financially risky they are. This is a book about getting unstuck in your life or career. It's about learning to Dream in Color and Think in Black & White. There are three parts to this book: Dreaming in Color, Thinking in Black & White, and Fulfilling Your Dreams. Each part contains practical "how to" steps and examples explaining how to get unstuck and move toward your dream. The rest is up to you. Let's get started....Heather (Sam Autenburg Book 1), by A.J. SendallSam Autenburg is the manager of a small marina in Sydney. When a Canadian yacht arrives, sailed single-handed by a twitchy schoolteacher from Toronto, Sam knows right away that the Canadian is not a bona-fide cruiser. 
A few nights later, in the early hour of the morning, Sam hears a woman calling for help. The Canadian is holding an escort on the boat against her will. Sam sorts this situation out, fruitlessly searching the woman's bag for the cash and credit cards that the Canadian claims she had stolen.

Three days later, the Canadian is found dead in a brothel in Sydney's red light district. He had been dipping into the cocaine that he had brought in for the infamous Reed brothers, who run some of the night clubs,...Shiloh's True Nature, by D.W. RaleighWhen 12 year-old farm boy Shiloh Williams is sent to stay with his estranged grandfather, he discovers a mysterious new world inhabited by 'Movers'. The Movers live in symbiotic harmony with one another, except one extremely powerful Mover who has stolen the town's most precious artifact, the Eternal Flame.

Shiloh investigates his supernatural surroundings, makes new friends, and begins to think of the town as home. However, just as soon as he starts to fit in, he realizes his new found happiness is about to come to an abrupt end. One decision and one extreme consequence are all that remain....Harbinger, by David J. BrightWhen a mysterious fog sets upon the small town of Rowley, Pennsylvania, its residents quickly find themselves isolated from the world. As the thick haze envelopes their once peaceful town, all communication systems fail and residents begin to go missing. As order gives way to panic, the town devolves into violent lawlessness, every citizen with a score to settle acting out their darkest impulses, hidden by the cloak of fog.

Amidst the chaos, Ben Dowling realizes something is terribly wrong. It's not just people acting crazy--there's something more. There's something out there butchering people. Something evil and vicious.

Something that is hungry.

Ben and his childhood friend Elise venture out ...Death After Life: A Zombie Apocalypse Thriller, by John EvansWHEN THE STREETS GO TO HELL 
Three years after the zombie plague swept America, the country relies on harsh measures to keep us safe. Upholding the law in Seattle are officers Nicolette Waters and Winter Masakawa. Together, they make Unit 16 the most formidable patrol on the force. And they'd better be tough - with the living dead at large, even the most routine call can turn terrifying in the blink of a bloodshot eye.

That's not even the worst part. These Virus Control cops must "euthanize" anyone who tests positive because&#8230;

THERE IS NO CURE. 
The work takes its toll on the soul. Only love keeps them going - Nic's devotion to her spouse and Winter's unrequited feeli...The Soul Screams Murder (Paranormal Thriller), by Geoffrey SleightStrange events in Paul Hunter's new family home begin to make him think the man who sold the house may have committed a murder there. As his enquiries shed light on a trail of dreadful crimes, his family comes face to face with the vengeance of a brutal killer who cunningly outwits all attempts to catch him....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Johnny Graphic and the Attack of the Zombies (Johnny Graphic Adventures Book 2), by D. R. MartinThe Pulse-Pounding Sequel to Johnny Graphic and the Etheric Bomb...

Fresh from saving the lives of millions of people, Johnny Graphic and his friends are drawn into another rip-roaring ghost adventure.

This time an army of monstrous bog zombies has appeared out of nowhere to ravage the northern counties of the Royal Kingdom. They're rampaging, burning, and smashing everything in sight. And they're capturing kids for reasons too terrible to even contemplate. Johnny, his best friend Nina Bain, and his sister Mel are summoned to help defeat the evil genius thought to be behind this nefarious plot. Percy Rathbone! The very same ghost who created the etheric bomb. Who nearly destroyed Johnny's hometown. And who was th...Idle Thoughts, by Vaughan W. SmithIf you were used as a tool for murder and then paid afterwards, what would you do next?

A man wakes with no idea who he is and what he's involved in. Thrust into a world of intrigue and mystery he must rely on his instincts to survive.

Idle Thoughts is a story of discovery. Follow along as the mysterious storyteller uncovers the secrets of his past, the events he is involved in and the rare artifacts that seem to be at the heart of it all.

Can you solve the riddle of the artifacts and unlock the true meaning of Idle Thoughts?...Psych Ward Zombies, by James Novus(NOTE: COVER UPDATED 10-1-2014)

The patients of Eldemere Psychiatric Hospital are turning into zombies, and the hospital's poorly designed security system has trapped everyone inside.
A group of unlikely heroes must rely on their wits, luck, and at least one straitjacket to survive until help can arrive the following day.

A dwarf psychiatrist, a fitness-obsessed nurse, and a professional wrestler unite in to save the hospital's juvenile patients from the raging horde of ghouls. Their quest will bring them face to face with a legion of undead patients, zombified psychiatrists, deranged administrators, and one fiendishly handsome serial killer.

Approximately 52,000 words. Genre i...Demon Frenzy, by Harvey ClickSometimes going home again is a lot like going to hell.

Searching for her lost brother, Amy Jackson returns to her isolated hometown in the Appalachian Mountains. But Blackwood has changed. Now it's run by a mysterious drug lord who has something more lethal than guns to protect him. He has demons-more vicious, venomous demons than even Hieronymus Bosch ever dreamed of-and after Amy witnesses an unspeakable atrocity he unleashes all the frenzied furies of hell against her. Soon she is stalked by snakewalkers, herky-jerkies, toadfaces, listeners, harpies, centicreepers, and the sinister crying man, who weeps while he torments his victims.
...Murder in the Arboretum (Cold Creek Book 2), by Christa NardiAnother murder in small town Cold Creek has tensions rising. Clive Johnson, the groundskeeper at Cold Creek College, is a convenient scapegoat for a police chief who seeks an easy solution. Convinced Chief Pfeiffe has it all wrong, professor and psychologist Sheridan Hendley sets out to help prove Clive's innocence. But not everyone is pleased by her enthusiastic search for the truth. Just as her life is looking up personally, it looks like she might be the next victim....The Aura: A Kate Benedict Paranormal Mystery, by Carrie BedfordBE AMONG THE FIRST TO DISCOVER A GREAT NEW AUTHOR!

"...a terrific book with a likable protagonist, skilled plotting and a supernatural spin. This gripping mystery had me hooked from the first chapter." -Janet Dawson, author of the Jeri Howard series

SHE KNOWS WHO'S GOING TO DIE! BUT NO ONE WILL BELIEVE HER...

Life spins out of control for London architect Kate Benedict when suddenly, she sees a dancing aura above certain people's heads that seems to signal death. Suddenly she's psychic It can't be! Psychic's not acceptable in her circle, where the supernatural is strictly for the superstitious. And yet&#8230;people are dying. People close to her.

Kate's tentative...Restitution (The Tom McLean Mysteries Book 2), by David M WynnWhen family history turns into life or death.... In 1940, a British tanker was sunk in the Indian Ocean and the crew taken aboard a German surface raider. In the close confines of the ship, a secret mission, undertaken on the instructions of Heinrich Himmler, is revealed. When Tom McLean discovers the journal recording his Grandfather's time as a merchant seaman, he embarks on a mission to follow the trail left for him, and to find the location of the secret that was so important to the Nazi leader. As Tom searches for information online, it soon becomes evident that he is not the only one interested in the movements of the ship on which his Grandfather was transported to North Africa as a prisoner of war.<b...The Christian & Brina Collection, by Judith PostChristian and his friends use their medieval magicks to battle vampire hordes, dragons, and plagues.

Includes the novellas Uncommon Allies, Keeper of Dragons, Lone Drifter, One Spare Serfdom, and two NEW novellas: Training the Healer and Sisterly Love.

Most serfdoms burn witches. Christian welcomes them, but then, he has magic of his own. He needs more than his own powers, though, to defeat the enemies that attack his lands. In these six novellas, he faces vampire hordes and a dragon army, led by a fierce female warrior. He defends a harpie and welcomes a werewolf into his castle. He even teams up with a sin eater with surprising results. Christian's serfdom welcomes more...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Lando Cruz and the Coup Conspiracy, by George DonnellyThe United States is in slow-motion economic collapse. The Three Strikes Act funnels the unemployed masses into a national network of work camps for the most trivial of infractions.

Lando Cruz is a scrappy rebel who risks his final strike on the streets of Philadelphia by trading illegal currencies under cover of a burrito stand. He spends his days bribing dirty cops, fending off undercover federal agents and shepherding his little sister through adolescence.

Lando is getting by until beat cops seize his savings and kidnap his sister for ransom. He has thirty days to raise the hard cash he needs to free her before she is sold into sex slavery. His only chance is a lucrative job offer from the black market rebellion...3000 texts, by E.C. Manley3000 textmessages back and forth from a ******* to a city girl 1100 miles away. See their entire relationship unfold before your eyes in a no holds barred account of all the thoughts this woman had. She let's you in her mind as she gets to know this man, and he shows her a new world. His life outlook is new and restores her hope and lust for life! Texting is unpolished and the story is a cringe free, clean read.

I heard them talking about me, "She published all of the texts he sent her."
"Get out, no she didn't!". 
"Of course I did.", I interrupted. 
They shut right up. 
I wanted to know who "she" was, and to figure out who I am now. 
"She", was a woman in crises. She was a middle class, out of wor...Comes a Chopper, by Bryan Cassiday"Comes a Chopper" is a collection of Bryan Cassiday's new spine-tingling tales from the dark side. A gambler who can't sleep finds he has bloodcurdling supernatural powers . . . A woman is kidnaped. As if that's not enough, now the kidnapers want her sister . . . A mortician can't forget the horrifying mistake he once made . . . An actor who fears a homicidal maniac is stalking him finds a terrifying impostor instead . . . A cell phone doesn't take calls. It gives orders to kill . . . A salesman is hypnotized before he turns into a zombie--with mortifying results . . . A hit man seeks a way out of his profession only to descend into a satanic nightmare . . .

These are but a few of the heart-stopping stories in "Comes a Chop...Picaro: Psychopaths, Warlords, and a Rogue Journalist on the Dark Side of History, by Jeff B. HarmonPícaro is a rogue and troublemaker who wanders the globe in search of adventure - barely escaping punishment or death. This describes Jeff B. Harmon, a war correspondent and filmmaker who covered twenty years of violent, clandestine history. Harmon also lived a dangerous double life - a gay man who infiltrated homophobic extremists in a right-wing Salvadoran death squad, Nazis in South America, and Afghanistan's jihadists. Behind the scenes of his journalism career, he had secret dealings with the Mafia and CIA. Son of Larry Harmon, TV producer of Bozo the Clown, Jeff left his lunatic Hollywood upbringing to risk his neck covering the fall of Uganda's homicidal dictator Idi Amin and the Soviet-Afghan war from both the mujahideen and ...The Pet Detective, by Noreen MayerIn this mini-novel, Linda is a young college student who loves dogs. This summer she meets an interesting man Patrick, a pet detective who helps find her missing dog, Bosco. When Granny Nessa dissapears, Patrick is there to assist Linda in her time of need. Linda is worried that her Uncle Bob who is desperate for money and wants his mother in a nursing home, has harmed her granny.

All revenues from the story go to Dog's Trust Ireland....Breaking Ground (The Darkeningstone Book 1), by Mikey CamplingThree stories, separated by over 5,000 years. One thing binds them: The Darkeningstone.
Breaking Ground is a fast-paced adventure set across four points in time and crammed with suspense.
In the modern day, Jake hopes to find buried treasure. But what will he unearth?
During WW II, four men take off in a single-engined plane. One of them has a deadly secret.
In the Neolithic period, men struggle for life and fear the power of the shades.

Get the sequel free
If you leave a review of Breaking Ground on Amazon, and you'd like to receive a review copy of the full-length sequel (Trespass), simply send a link to your review to [email protected] and I'll ...Ghost Camera, by Darcy CoatesA small number of cameras have the ability to capture ghosts on film. This gift comes at a steep price; the ghosts are resentful and hungry, and the cameras offer them a rare chance to reach their favourite prey&#8230; humans.

Jenine doesn't know any of this when she finds an abandoned Polaroid camera in a lighthouse. At first she assumes the ghostly shapes in the photos are a glitch or a prank - but then the spirits begin to hunt her down, and she's forced into a deadly race to free herself from the camera's curse....Topanga Sunrise, by Trixy Kahn"Topanga Sunrise" is a story based upon true events about a young man's wayward journey into life. After stumbling across photographs of a beautiful woman his father hid away in the family garage, he develops a deep and long-lasting infatuation with her timeless beauty. From that moment onward, he becomes determined to uncover the true identity of the woman who captivated his adolescent imagination....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Heaven's Basement, by Richard PocheBunny and Cody are a pair of escorts entertaining two low-rent dope dealers in a seedy motel. When one of the dealers attacks Cody, Bunny takes the law into her own hands and shoots the men dead.

Stealing the drug dealer's stash of cocaine and money, the women carjack a housekeeper at the motel. 
Lolita is no ordinary maid, however, as she mysteriously knows details about the prostitutes' lives.

Paul Nighthorse is an emotionally scarred deputy who catches the case. His pursuit takes a dark turn as his own demons come back to haunt him in the form of a stripper who has information on the whereabouts of the women.

With the deputy in hot pursuit, the threesome go on the run. Lolita tries to talk ...Java Programming for Kids: Learn Java Step By Step and Build Your Own Interactive Calculator for Fun! (Java for Beginners), by R. Chandler Thompson***** #1 Best Seller in Children's Computer Programming *****

Ever use that free calculator application on your computer? Probably, but chances are it was such an unmemorable experience that you couldn't say for sure whether you have or not.

What if that calculator knew your name? What if it carried on a conversation with you, and asked you questions? You'd probably remember it a little better! Maybe even make a point of using it whenever you needed to crack an equation!

But you know what? You could build your own one-of-a-kind calculator.

All you need is Java.

Java is a very powerful, yet easy to learn language. It's absolutely FREE and it'...Mercenary Instinct (Mandrake Company), by Ruby LionsdrakeSkulking around in the ruins on a planet swarming with treasure hunters, slavers, and bounty hunters isn't good for one's health. But Ankari Markovich needs a few archaeological samples for her latest business venture, a venture that might prove lucrative enough to move her family off the impoverished planet where she grew up. Unfortunately, she has no sooner collected her samples than she's captured by a band of brawny mercenaries. The captain might be handsome, but he's intent on turning her over to some finance lord who has, for reasons unknown, put a bounty on her head, a ridiculously large one at that. If she can't figure out a way to escape before she's delivered to the lord's home world, she could be forced into a life ...Inferno: Go to Hell, by Scott Reeves"The seal must not be broken. What's inside must not get out." The 10th century A.D. Fanatical Christians rebelling against the Pope dug deep into the Earth in a quest to find Hell. And for a thousand years, they kept on digging. The present day. A group of American college students stranded in England descend into an abandoned medieval mine, where they encounter a hellish nightmare world. Getting in was easy. Getting out will unleash Hell on Earth....Clean Eating Power: Secrets of Clean Eating Revealed (Clean Eating: Get The Skinny), by JH Lewis PhDClean Eating Power: Secrets of Clean Eating Revealed, is an introductory guide to clean eating written for people who want to live a healthier lifestyle but feel confused by the wealth of available information and don't know where to start.

The book is written in a friendly conversational style with references to the author's own experience and contains many links to further sources of information including recipes that the author has tried and recommends.

The Clean Eating Lifestyle is simplified into One Mantra, Three Principles and Seven Rules, all based on the more general principle that life works better when we do a bit more of what works for us and a bit less of what we've found through experience ha...It's a Snap! Crocodiles and Alligators Picture Book for Kids: Learn about the differences between crocodiles and alligators (It's a Series of Kids Picture Books 1), by Liz ParkerChildren of all ages are captivated by crocodiles and alligators.

How much do you really know about them and what are the differences between crocodiles and alligators?
How do you distinguish them from one another? 
Where do caiman and gharial fit in? 
Alligators and crocodiles may look similar; but they have many differences that help people to tell them apart. Of course, you may not want to get too close because alligators and crocodiles have been known to attack humans! There are many differences in their body structures, their behavior, where they live, how long they have been around on earth, and even in the way scientists classify or group them. 
Yo...Love Psalms A Christian Love Story, by Pastor Joey Bauer"Love Psalms" - A Christian Love Story. Love stories, Christian values, hope, pain and romance. This book is a fond recollection of Pastor Joey Bauer's personal experiences. This is a story of struggle, as his first love tragically succumbed to a terminal illness at a very young age. However, this is also a story of finding hope in the light of God, fueled by the firm belief that "All things work for the good for those who love God". With this belief Pastor Joey, who goes by Adrian in this Christian Love Story, goes through the ups and downs of life, dealing with pain but never giving up hope. Discover one of the most heartfelt and emot...Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a "half-breed." At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brother's death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Forward Out of Error: Women Leaders 150 Years On (History's Lady Leaders Book 2), by Sara BartlettWomen leaders are saving the world. Don't believe it? Read on.

It's too late to find out whom to blame for how we got to this melting ice cap, wealth hoarding, jobless, constantly warring, poorly educated world. The time is right now to turn to leaders who do not have chaos as a first choice. Women.

The number of male leaders working to fix world problems in a peaceful way is tiny. Their bottom line does not compute in that direction. And they would very much like the glass ceiling to remain unbroken so that they can continue to sit in the catbird seat of money and power.

The U.S. is way behind in benefiting from female leaders like Angela Merkel of Germany, Europe's leading economy; Jóhan...Fibromyalgia - The Complete Guide: Real Solutions for Pain, Sleeplessness, Brain Fog and Fatigue (Natural Health Books Book 3), by Wendy OwenAre you, or someone you love, one of the millions suffering with Fibromyalgia? And have you been offered a minimum of options for improving your symptoms, other than medications that treat depression?

While it's true that some patients suffer debilitating depression due to Fibromyalgia, anti-depressants aren't a cure-all and don't work for many. The good news is there are many other options available to help alleviate your ailment. It's true, there is real hope!
Fibromyalgia - The Complete Guide: Real Solutions for Pain, Sleeplessness, Brain Fog and Fatigue is an in-depth reference written by someone who has extensively researched natural cures for diseases such as arthritis, diabetes and other auto-immune disease...Who's Who at the Zoo, by Vicki ListerA wonderful introduction to some of our favorite friends at the zoo. Each animal tells a little something about himself and then asks the reader a question in turn. Beautiful pictures and easy to understand information written in a fun, conversational tone. A great book for children 2 to 8 to learn about some of their favorite animals....Life after Life: A Selection of Individual Experiences in the Beyond, by Beatrice BrunnerIn this book 12 deceased human beings describe their initial experiences and encounters in the beyond. These personal accounts, transmitted through the Swiss deep trance medium Beatrice Brunner, are impressive testimonies of the continuation of life after death and provide revealing insights into the world that awaits us. Each of these accounts gives us information which goes far beyond what has been ascertained by classical thanatology.

"My name is Mathys ... When I arrived here in the beyond, I was astonished at the reception I was given. My parents, who had returned to the spirit world a long time before, came to greet me and were overjoyed to see me. 'Now you need never worry again about your daily bread!' they told ...MZS: Boston: A Metropolitan Zombie Survivors Novella, by K. D. McAdamsIf his hangover doesn't kill him the undead just might. At 20,000 words this is Book 1 in the Metropolitan Zombie Survivors series. Pat-O is unemployed and out of shape with a face that makes even his mother wonder what happened to him. At least according to the girl he spent last night with. He feels bad about not remembering her name, but when he tries to turn her anger and the future of his lucky T-shirt into a meet cute on the sidewalk of Beacon Street things start to get ugly. Zombies have besieged the city of Boston and in order to survive Pat-O has to put his fate in the hands of his friend Tucker who may be insane, and the information Tucker's gathered through the less t...The Encounter: Chances Taken - A Romantic Action Trilogy (A Romantic Drama Series of MFM Romance & Suspense Romance Thrillers Book 1), by Kelly Kathleen*** FOR A LIMITED TIME, YOU CAN GET THE ENCOUNTER BOOK1 IN THE CHANCES TAKEN SERIES, FOR FREE - click here to find out more > bit.ly/kellykathleenbooks (just copy and paste into your browser)*** . Experience the suspense, thrills and mystery of this Romantic Drama Action Series. Cecily, a beautiful yet emotionally unfulfilled woman had her life dramatically changed ever since she met a dangerous man with dark secrets..... . Here's a short snippet of the content: "Um, you bumped into my car and was mumbling something a...Under the Midnight Moon, by Jean C. Joachim`Can attending a wedding and a funeral on the same day change your life? Mindy Winslow's life was altered forever when she met gorgeous lawyer, Drew Armstrong, and found out about her inheritance from her mentor, Lou. Embraced by the townsfolk at the wedding of her college roommate, Mindy sought to make her goal a reality in tiny Pine Grove, New York. But the exposure of a promise made then broken secretly, destroyed her dream. Will she be forced to face "I told you so" from her father or will love find a way to resurrect hope from the ashes?...Friends With Benefits: Rethinking Friendship, Dating & Violence, by Shahla KhanFriends With Benefits is a crash course in adult sex education that unifies humankind against gender based violence.

Friendship between opposite genders has been a debatable issue since ages. It is high time we settle this notion with the fact that friendship is an extension of humanity.

In Friends With Benefits, Shahla Khan offers an educational and provocative context to the notion of the benefits of friendship.

This book provides a baseline to young adults struggling with issues of relationships, isolation, self esteem, bullying, assault and violence. It offers definitive accounts of scientific and logical arguments to enable the reader to find their own voice in the chaotic world of stereotypes an...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Schuyler (Zodiac Rising - Scorpio), by Margaret LakeDr. Schuyler Scorponi, surgeon, researcher, recluse. Schuyler has never had much to do with people in general and men in particular. All she has is her work and she's convinced herself that's all she needs in her life. But she's about to meet a different kind of man. One who finds a way to break down her walls bit-by-bit.

It's the excellence of her work that brings Schuyler to the attention of Dr. Cameron Jones, new chief of surgery at Midlands General. By the time he finishes offering Schuyler a job as his assistant, her cold responses have him regretting his offer. But then he mentions the new lab and Schuyler comes alive, showing Cam a side of her he finds all too attractive.
...A Christmas Castle, by Thomas J. PrestopnikIn 1966, eight-year-old Jack Mason glanced up at a shooting star while building a snow castle in his backyard on Christmas night. Now in 2048 at age ninety, he finally learns what resulted from such a trivial occurrence.

Gloria Grant, a new resident at the Harbor View Retirement Home, tells Jack that she would never have been born if he hadn't seen that shooting star eighty-two years ago. But Jack is skeptical since he has known Gloria for only three months.

So begins A Christmas Castle, a heartwarming tale of two ordinary people caught up in a conversation about distant memories and forgotten dreams. And while most individuals' lives won't reach meteoric heights, the day-to-day building of a life and a family ca...Leonie and the Golden Butterfly, by Caroline BerteauxLeonie and the Golden Butterfly is a short novel that tells the story of Leonie, a girl who meets a little golden butterfly that guides her for seven days, providing her with a unique and enriching experience. Through this story, inspired by leaders such as Francis Bacon and Walt Disney, readers will discover several keys to leadership, including optimism and preparation....The Reluctant Warrior (Warriors Series Book 2), by Ty PattersonThere are two ways to uncover a mole. One, investigate. Two, pray that the mole makes a mistake.

There's a third way. Broker's way.

Maverick intelligence analyst Broker and his black-ops team are recovering from the events of The Warrior, when the FBI comes seeking their help. The FBI has a mole buried deep in its organization, leaking sensitive information on its cases in New York, and all efforts to flush the mole out have failed. The FBI is counting on Broker's unorthodox methods to restore its integrity.

What Broker hasn't counted on is coming up against an enemy with such incredible power and vast resources that no place in the city is safe from its reach, their ever...The Yugoslavian: In Search of Mara Jovanović (The Yugoslavian Series Book 1), by The Black Rose"One man and one woman together in a war out of control..."

The Siege of Sarajevo provides the backdrop for a gripping tale of adventure and intrigue bringing Ivan-a man with a deadly secret, and Tess-a mysterious philanthropist, with a secret of her own, together from opposite sides of the world. With the common goal of searching for the same missing war orphan, together they head into this deadly conflict to find her. Through lies and deceptions, and surrounded by threats and hostilities, the truth is revealed and Ivan is torn between what he must do to protect himself and what he must do to protect Tess in The Yugoslavian, In Search of Mara Jovanovic by The Black Rose. Kindly leave feedback....A Scout's Guide to Zombie Survival: Everything You Need to Know to Identify Zombies and Survive (The Monsters and Zombies Almanac Book 3), by Sandie Lee MuncasterA Scout's Guide to Zombie Survival is a delightfully scary guide to recognizing and dealing with common zombies. It is designed for kids aged 5 to 12 and is filled with cool zombies and some practical scouts' advice on how to deal with these fictitious monsters.

The bright-colored illustrated zombies are scary enough to be entertaining, but not so much as to keep your child awake at night. The descriptions are humorous while showcasing each zombie's quirks.

A Scout's Guide to Zombie Survival would be the perfect addition to your child's library and a wonderful way to have some 'scary' fun. Grab your copy today and see the delight and enthusiasm it will bring to even the most relu...Identity Crisis, by VLZDarlene was the wild child, Doreen the responsible one. After losing their adoptive parents in a tragic car accident, the twins began counseling. When their doctor is found murdered, their lives begin spinning out of control. One sister is accused of the crime; the other is hearing voices in her head. The only witness to the crime could not have mistaken those green eyes belonging to the murderer. Could they?

Doreen's recurring nightmare is always the same, until it isn't anymore. With this as her only guide, she must live out the haunting nightmare to find out the truth. Fearing that she may not know her own sister, or perhaps not even herself, she must face the unknown. With overwhelming questions of innocence and guilt, ...A Call to Arms: Book One of the Chronicles of Arden, by Shiriluna NottWar is brewing on the eastern border of Arden. The shaky truce between Arden and the neighboring realm of Shiraz has all but dissolved, and both sides are building their forces for battle. But in the quiet farming community of Willowdale, the rumors of war are the least of young Gibben Nemesio's concerns. With both parents dead and two younger brothers to care for, Gib doesn't have time to focus on anything besides keeping food on the table. Everything changes the day he receives a conscription notice and must report to Arden's capital.

In Silver City, Gib is forced to leave his life as a farmer behind when he enters the legendary Academy of Arden as a sentinel trainee. If called to war, he will have no choice but to go, fo...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Dead in the Water, by Carol DavisNick Moore and Terry Banner investigate sleaze and mayhem for "The Investigators"&#8230; a website that's been at the top of the Internet heap for several years. But reader interest has been sliding, and they're desperate for a new scoop, something lurid and attention-grabbing. Something that will grab their readers by the throat and refuse to let them go.

Thompson Lake, a tiny town in New York's Adirondack Mountains, seems to fill the bill. Seventeen people have died there under mysterious circumstances - a situation no one wants to talk about.

For good reason.

Welcome to Thompson Lake, Moore & Banner. It's a great place to visit&#8230; but you might not get out alive....The Barefoot Retirement Plan: Safely Build a Tax-Free Retirement Income Using a Little-Known 150 Year Old Proven Retirement Planning Method That Beats The Pants Off Other Plans, by Doyle ShulerThe Barefoot Retirement Plan reveals a little-known, 150 year old proven retirement planning strategy that quite simply, beats the pants off other plans. That's why many are calling this non-traditional plan, "America's Most Powerful Retirement Plan." Less than .01% have even heard of this patent pending plan. The rich have quietly been using variations of this plan for over a century. Large corporations, banks and financial institutions own hundreds of billions worth of these plans. The reason some of the brightest minds in the world invest so heavily in these strategies is because, they work!

If you're like the majority of Americans who have been faithfully following the mainstream traditional investment advice, an...The Killing Game: The Blood Negotiators (The Killing Game Series Book 1), by The Black RoseTHE KILLING GAME "A seductive story about Corruption, Sin, Lust, and Redemption!"

As the Director of the New York Division of the FBI, Ives Andrich is confronted with investigating the woman he has waited a lifetime to find. Because of her more than accurate novel about an Italian crime lord, the Bureau, against Ives' wishes, asks for her help in infiltrating the inner organization of the nation's most nefarious Mafia don.

When the Bureau's plan fails and she becomes dangerously entangled in the private life of the nation's most wanted criminal, Ives' tolerance for Bureau mishaps vanishes. No holds barred, he puts everything on the line to save the woman he loves in Part One of The Killing Game....Drama Unsung, by Jennifer JamelliAll Alexa wants is to be cast as Cosette&#8230;until she meets her very own Marius.

Most of the drama in Drama Club happens long before the curtain opens and far away from center stage. Alexa Grace finds herself right at the heart of that drama-in a whirlwind of gossip and emotions and charades-when she moves to a new school and auditions for Les Misérables. She quickly realizes that the auditions are fixed, that the person who is cast as Cosette has it out for her, and that she is in the middle of a dangerous backstage love triangle.

In a tangle of jealousy, passion, frustration, and ambition, Alexa and her castmates struggle to come together to pull off an amazing production. Join them from cast list to curta...The Eschaton Tales: Vol.1 (Science Fiction), by Kieran MarcusIn the great cosmic lottery of extinction level events, Earth is about to hit a double jackpot. Join the adventure as the only home humankind has ever known is hurtling towards disaster.

The Eschaton Tales is a series of interconnected science fiction novelettes and short stories that can each be enjoyed individually and out of context but collectively reveal a bigger picture. Vol.1 contains the following stories:

1.1 The Burst 
The Conways are a happy little family like millions of others; maybe even a little happier than most. Life presents its challenges as it always does, but by and large, things are good-until on a calm spring night in 2079 it turns out the fault is quite literally in the...Mission: Flight To Mars, by V. A. JeffreyBob Astor is a Quality Assurance agent working at Vartan Inc. Lately his days have been stressful, to say the least. Butting heads with upper management has put his career on life support. A surprising change in circumstance has Bob going on a business mission to the moon city, Langrenus. On the way, he meets one of the delegates on board the Starbird, a desperate man with a dark past and a very dangerous secret. Through a mysterious series of events Bob finds himself in the middle of an interplanetary crises that no one knows about. These secrets could change - or destroy - all human life on Earth. The key to the answer of the crises is on the Red Planet, Mars. It's up to Bob, the burnt-out Q. A. agent to rise to the occasion and stem the...Food for Thought (1), by Emerald LindsayFood for Thought was written by Emerald Lindsay and Aqua Mareen. This book presents to its readers the range of medicinal benefits of foods such as Guava, Mangoes and more. It discusses how specific foods can manage diseases such as Diabetes, Asthma etc.The authors explained how Longevity can be achieved by healthy eating and provides numerous references to enable you to verify the mind blowing information they have provided you with. After most chapters they gifted the readers with unique and healthy recipes. "Live Longer,Eat Healthier"

This is the second edition of the book , with all errors corrected....Sol Shall Rise (The Pike Chronicles Book 1), by G. P. Hudson"Pure High Octane Space Opera"

The Sol System was conquered and humans lived as slaves for 500 long years.

Now, after years of brutal warfare, humanity has been liberated. Liberation, however, comes at a cost. And the Sol System has become nothing more than a puppet state for a vast galactic empire.

For Jon Pike, a war hero who has lost everything, there is no substitute for freedom. And he blames the aliens for humanity's troubles, especially the one living inside him.

But when he is sent on a top secret mission into unexplored regions of the galaxy he discovers that humanity's troubles are just getting started.

Can he find freedom for himself and humanity?
...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ready To Burn (Due South Book 3), by Tracey AlvarezLove small-town romance with an unforgettable cast of characters?The Due South series will transport you to an unspoilt, wild island off the coast of New Zealand. Meet Shaye and Del...Take one sassy Harland girl&#8230; Shaye Harland, sous chef de-awesome, desperately wants the role of Due South's head chef. Though a little out of her depth, she can totally cope with the extra demands if she can resist her future brother-in-law when he muscles in on her kitchen. The Hollywood wannabe is nothing but a troublesome distraction and he fries her sex-ometer to a crisp. But as far as romance? Forget it. Love, when she finds Mr. Perfect, will be as sweet as her to-die-for cookies. <...On The Way Home: One Last Rock Opera For The Baby Boomers, by John E. GaborIf you commit murder in a dream, are you a murderer? If you no longer know if you are awake or if you are asleep and dreaming, then how can you be sure it was only a dream? How do you find your way back to a normal life?...The Witch and the Bottle of Djinn (The Seaforth Chronicles Book 4), by B.J. SmashIzadora never fails to keep Ivy busy. The life of an apprentice to a powerful witch is never easy. 
Every seven years, the entrance to the disappearing town of Helsberg appears in Merribay. The old and mysterious town is filled with enigmas, and Ivy must enter this strange town and race for a certain bottle: a Bottle of Djinn. 
She must reach the bottle before Izadora's sworn enemy, Ish McTish, gets his hands on it. An old leprechaun with a vendetta, his only purpose in life is to take revenge on Izadora for something that happened long ago.
To prevent Ish from wreaking havoc on Izadora, Ivy must race against many others who also search for the bottle. Ivy's only hope - be swifter, cleverer, and stronger than the res...The Maze: a novel, by Edward TrimnellTHREE ORDINARY PEOPLE STEP INTO THE WORLD OF THE MAZE, WHERE DEATH WAITS BEHIND EVERY DOORWAY&#8230;

Amanda Kearns is a hard-driving executive with a broken heart. Her male subordinates think she is a "machine"; they have no idea of the real, hidden Amanda.

Hugh Jackson is a software salesman with a defective heart-a condition that will kill him in a matter of months or years.

Evan Daley is a young college graduate adrift in a career for which he is ill-suited; he struggles with the scars of a barren, loveless childhood.

Amanda, Hugh, and Evan were expecting another routine day on the job at the Lakeview Towers office complex just outside Columbus, Ohio. But this massive structure hid...Project Seven Alpha: American Airlines in Burma 1942, by Leland ShanleWINNER OF (Gold Award) HISTORICAL FICTION AWARD for 2012; by the Military Writers Society of America (MWSA). P7A IS THE FIRST IN A TRILOGY SET IN WWII: "In late 1941, President Roosevelt agonized over the rapid advances of the Japanese forces in Asia, they seemed unstoppable. He foresaw their intentions of taking India and linking up with the two other Axis Powers, Germany and Italy, in an attempt to conquer the Eastern Hemisphere. US naval forces had been severely surprised and diminished in Pearl Harbor and the army was outnumbered and ill-prepared to take on the invading hoards. One of his few options was to form a defensive line on the eastern side of the Patkai and Himalayan Ranges, there he could look for support from th...Scarlet and the Keepers of Light (The Scarlet Hopewell Series Book 1), by Brandon Charles WestScarlet Hopewell keeps dreaming about a magical world, a world where winged creatures sculpt with light, where dogs talk, and where Scarlet is the guest of honor at a wonderful party in a castle under the roots of a mighty oak tree. One day her father brings home an abandoned puppy who captures Scarlet's heart. Dakota is fun and loving and smart. Actually, he's really smart-too smart. And a lot too big. News shows start to take an interest. 
As the beginning of the school year approaches, strange and ominous storms have everyone on edge, and Scarlet's dreams are getting darker and more vivid. Her magical dream world has another side, a darker side with no interest in joyous parties. When the front door is blown off...The Journey and Other Short Stories, by EJ JacksonShort stories with a science-fiction twist.

Eva and Tom emerge from a train wreck to discover a deserted and partially destroyed London. What has happened to Tom's family?

Gideon wakes to find himself lying in a ditch on a lonely country road. Is that his real name, and why can't he remember his life from before?

Journalist Marc Harrison bends the rules to get a place on the first manned mission to Mars - and lives to regret it....Risk Everything, by Evie PlattDrugs have plunged Amber Vaylun into hell, and now she may be coming face-to-face with the devil. Her father has been murdered, and whoever killed him is hunting her. Former cop Barrett Lamb thought he could drown the memories of lost loved ones and find relief at the bottom of a bottle, but all he found was despair. Now he works in the shadows as a hitman, and his newest client is Amber Vaylun. She might have Death at her heels, but she also has lips that can breathe life back into him... if he has the guts to kiss them. Barrett and Amber soon discover the mystery surrounding her father's death is much bigger than them. Hell, it's bigger than an entire city. To keep themselves alive and their growing passion ablaze ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Mons Monkey, by John GaborThe prequel to On The Way Home: One Last Rock Opera For The Baby Boomers. A year of divorce and other madness begins the psychological unraveling of John Harrison......I'm Just Livin' the Dream! (OK, maybe not...): Ridiculously funny, pathetically sad, and unbelievably true stories of dating after divorce., by Pamela JoyeClimb into the backseat and join Pam on a wild ride full of twists and turns, as she re-enters the world of dating. You'll experience what it's like to search for a decent man among the menagerie of available single men. Whether it's stories of single dates or relationships, you'll find yourself laughing and crying along with her, as she discovers what post divorce dating is really like. Written in an hysterically funny and candid style, Pam let's you in on all her private thoughts and feelings....Found, Near Water, by Katherine HaytonRena Sutherland wakes from a coma into a mother's nightmare. Her daughter is missing -- lost for four days -- but no one has noticed; no one has complained; no one has been searching.

As the victim support officer assigned to her case, Christine Emmett puts aside her own problems as she tries to guide Rena through the maelstrom of her daughter's disappearance.

A task made harder by an ex-husband desperate for control; a paedophile on early-release in the community; and a psychic who knows more than seems possible.

And intertwined throughout, the stories of six women; six daughters lost.

I thought that not knowing was the worst thing I could ever endure. Not knowing if she was in ...A Fool Among Fools, by John TerracusoIt's 1986. Ronald Reagan is in the White House, Molly Ringwald is on the cover of Time and 29-year-old Michael Gregoretti is a struggling, underpaid copywriter at a big New York ad agency. He'd rather be writing plays; instead, he's writing awful commercials for a moisturizer formulated to conquer that dire, life-threatening condition: handruff.

Michael reluctantly accepts an assignment on a brand-new (and very secret) product -- an aerosol butter -- hoping it will lead to the kind of work that will land him a better job at another agency. But there's a catch: working on this new account will also mean working for the rigid, compulsive and quite possibly insane Gwen Hammond, who thinks that Michael, with his off-the-wall idea...Phases of Passion: Boxed Set (The Complete Collection, Book 1-6) (Werewolf Romance - Paranormal Romance) (Phases of Passions), by Melissa F. HartAmazing Price: The Complete Collection of Phases of Passion Series

Book One: New Moon
Erin can't help but be taken in by handsome newcomer to her office, Sean. The way he stares at her with deep, dark eyes sends a sensuous shiver right through her body.

Erin is drawn to Sean, not just because of his devastatingly handsome looks. One night, when he needs a ride home, Erin is glad to offer, but alone in the car, passions run high and soon Erin is finding out just how intense her attraction to Sean is. But he hides a dark secret. Sean is mysterious and a loner, could he be linked to the spate of murders occurring round town? Could Erin be sleeping with a killer?

Book Two: Crescent Moon
Since...Second Destiny: The older generation broke them apart, the younger generation reunites them (Destiny Series Book 2), by Gloria Silk"Second Destiny" is phenomenal!" J Summers.

"Gloria Silk has written a wonderful tale about cultural differences, the need for love and freedom after a life of doing and being what is expected of you. This is no cut and dried romance story; it is much more than that..." Natasha Jackson for Readers' Favorite.

What if you and your first love get your happy-ever-after, but it doesn't work out?
This story follows a beautiful, frustrated wife and artist who is reunited with the gorgeous hero with Bollywood-good-looks and charisma. When fate brings them face to face again, can they put their past behind, or will their sizzling, intense passion reignite and endanger everything in its path?

THE ...Running For Beginners: Get A Glimpse Inside The Runner's World: Your Training Plan On How To Start Running Injury Free (start running, jogging, running ... plans, programs, motivation, 3k, 5k, 10k), by Chris Adkins Running For Beginners: Get A Glimpse Inside The Runner's World: Your Training Plan On How To Start Running Injury Free 
More people are starting to run for health, weight loss, fitness, and competition than ever 
Are you looking to start running to improve your overall health? To lose weight? To get fit? To boost your energy levels? To boost your self confidence? To have relief from stress? These are just a few of the many good reasons to run. The benefits that come with the running lifestyle will make you feel good, look better, and give you more energy if you learn to run. 
Running is simple and inexpensive and continues to grow in popularity. More and more people are taking ...Pools, by S.C. BryceMAGICAL POOLS, SPELLS AND OTHERWORLDLY STUFF...

One day, Lark and her friend Shelley, visit their neighbour, Ms Trowper, to fetch their ball from her garden. Ms Trowper is not her usual cheery self. She has a pool of water in her attic. She is convinced it is a magical hole. She wants Lark and Shelley to see what's in it. The girls decide Ms Trowper is bonkers and make a hasty retreat.

Later that night, Lark's mum insists she saw Lark's brother, Fin, and his 'sensible' friend, Mat, disappear through a hole in the garden. It makes no sense. Fin and Mat are on a camping trip and are not due home for days.

Troubled by this strange turn of events, the two friends return...


----------



## KBoards Admin

To Love A Dead Boy: A Kate and Vamp Novel, by Lena EveTwenty-year old Kate De Laurel wants two things in life: to be ordinary and to grow old and wrinkly with her best friend, Erick. Unfortunately for Kate, Erick goes missing, and any dreams of simplicity are further diminished when she wakes up one morning and can read everyone's mind.

Through her unique gift that she views as a curse, Kate learns that Erick is dead and spends the next few years holding onto his memory, and mastering the fine art of becoming a loner. But when Kate steps out of her comfort zone to attend college in Georgetown, Washington D.C., she unknowingly steps onto a path full of sarcastic gothic-faes who become her close friends, a bubbly roommate that can see ghosts, and a sadistic vampire that is hell-ben...The Shadow Broker (Mr. Finn Book 1), by Trace CongerWhen finding criminals is your business, it's easy to make a killing.
Finn Harding (Mr. Finn to his clients) specializes in finding people who don't want to be found. Stripped of his PI license, Finn begins working for the type of clientele who operate in the shadows, pay in cash, and don't care if he's licensed or not.

As Finn becomes ensnared in a plot to take over a black market information brokerage, he finds himself and his family straddling the thin line between life and death.

With his own clients gunning for him, Finn must evade a psychopathic killer, special agents from the FBI's cybercrime unit, and a Detroit mob boss. He's about to find out that working with criminals has its a...Tales of a Redheaded Sea-Witch (Black Depths Book 1), by J.E. HunterDeath, power, transformation.... 
When Nessa's dad dies, the last thing she's expecting is to loose everything else too. But when her hair suddenly turns electric red, and her estranged grandma turns up on her doorstep ready to haul her off to an isolated island, that's exactly what happens. In one day, Nessa losses her mother and her friends, and learns that she's a redheaded sea-witch with magical powers. She's one of many Neptunians - magical beings blessed by the sea - which includes selkies, mermaids, and sea nymphs. Nessa doesn't want to live on an island, she doesn't want to be a sea-witch, and she certainly doesn't want to be hunted by humans who harvest Neptunians for their magical powers. But if Nessa wants to live, she'll h...Something under the Bed! (Monster Bites Book 1), by A. D. DrakeStavroula's mother remarries and she gets a new stepfather. Everything is going great until they all move in together. What's that noise in the hall?

A Tasty Halloween Treat! Satisfy your monster cravings this Halloween with a perfect bite-sized monster tail -er - I mean tale. 
You can't always judge a monster by its cover/fur/fangs/ scales/wings/horns...well, you get my point. 
...Unstrung, by Kendra C. Highley*On sale through 11/10* Lexa Pate, seventeen-year-old thief extraordinaire, has burned a bridge or two in her life. You don't make a career out of stealing other people's property without making enemies. When a risky job goes from bad to worse, Lexa and her adopted family find themselves on Precipice Corporation's hit list because they've accidentally stolen the wrong thing--plans for a new model of genetically-engineered super humans. Now every bounty hunter, cop on the take, and snitch in the city is after them. Lexa's world crumbles around her as she fights to keep her family safe even as someone strolls out of her forgotten past. Quinn claims to ...A Drop in the Night: The Life and Secret Mission of a World War II Airman, by Royce Fulmer"A Drop in the Night" tells the story of a World War ll Airman who was sworn to secrecy by the Office of Strategic Services, the precursor to the Central Intelligence Agency. Only de-classified in the late 1980s, the work of this young soldier and his fellow airmen can finally be revealed. Code named "Operation Carpetbagger," the missions put young airmen in uniquely dangerous circumstances. Trained as bomber crews, these soldiers didn't drop bombs. They dropped spies, both men and women, who had volunteered to parachute deep into Nazi-occupied territories. Flying only at night and at altitudes so low they could skim the tops of trees, these crews flew in conditions requiring extraordinary skill and guts. Very few accounts have been w...Comic Book Fun: Volume One, by Mollie SlussComic Book Fun has comics with the funniest pictures in them. These aren't your ordinary cartoons or comics. With Comic Book Fun Volume One you get vivid, colored photos that are made into cartoons. They are not your average comics. Originally designed they brighten your day with everything from goldfish, to a snowman, dogs and more. Funny books like these are one of a kind. Because of its funniest pictures the comics in Comic Book Fun are sure to be a source of amusement. It is short and sweet, but with high quality. You can't help but be cheered up with this comic book. Give yourself a great gift. With its comics this funny book of humor is suitable for children and adults.
...ABC Wellness Weightloss Pyramid - A "Lose Pounds in Days" Weightloss Guide: Lose Weight Fast by Overcoming Obstacles like Thyroid, Adrenals, Leaky Gut, ... "Simple Steps to Better Health" Book 4), by Diane Culik MD*Newly added bonus - Smoothie Recipes For Superior Health and Weight loss!
**New bonus section added on diet and exercise plans.
***This book has tons of secrets you should know about. Buy it if you want to discover them.

Here are a couple samples from the book:

#1 "And those women who slept less than five hours a night, 32% were more likely to gain 33 pounds or more over the next 16 years than those who slept at least seven hours."
#2 Did you know that many people lack iodine - a critical element for your thyroid?
Without it, you may gain weight. Yet it is possible to evaluation Iodine Sufficiency!
From the book: * I no longer do the testing routinely, since Dr. Brownstein studie...


----------



## KBoards Admin

All The Pretty Bones (The Hunted Book 1), by Camela ThompsonAfter ten years of living in the shadow of her stalker, a diagnosis of terminal cancer pushes Olivia Kardos to take matters into her own hands. Her final days will not be spent isolated from the world nor hiding like a hunted animal. It's time for Mark Porter to die. Going against a trained killer alone would be foolish, but the handsome arms dealer who offers to help her has a dark secret of his own.

Homicide Detective Sean Howard has tried to push his ex out of his mind, but his next case brings her crashing back into his life. A woman is found exsanguinated and brutally stabbed in Seattle's Queen Anne neighborhood and she could be Olivia's doppelganger. As more women are murdered and the similarities grow, Sean can't...Second Star: Breaking Through, by Josh HayesSecond Star: Breaking Through is a novella, around 25,000 words (just over 100 pages) and is the first in a planned series of five books that I plan to release as they are finished.

Sixty-six days is all pilot John McNeal has left on his service contract, after that his combat days will be over for good -- if he survives that long.

After a mysterious rift in the fabric of spacetime strands him on an alien world, John must join forces with some unlikely childhood heroes to have any chance of surviving and soon discovers that this strange new world isn't that alien after all.

Someone has been here before and found a way back to tell about it. There is hope, but this is not the fairy tale he knows and J...Knightshade: Perdition Bleeds, by John GroverIt is the year 1412 in the continent of Eurone. King Gravynmere has sent some of his best soldiers to investigate strange stories in the nearby border town of Faxon.
The men will soon learn there is more truth than fancy to these stories, for something walks in the fields, something with cloven hooves and fire dripping from its hands.

The king will rally his son, Prince Quinn, his entire army and all of the Kingdom of Vanosia to confront the very forces of darkness in an epic tale of adventure, magic and mystery as the veil between their world and Perdition grows thin.

Join the Prince as he battles for his land, his people and his beloved on a mission that will take him to ends of the world and back, through...Time Ravelers: London 1963, by Stephen WinterNo one would believe where she came from . . . Following her debut in Time's Deceit, chrononaut Isabela Instanté goes on holiday in London 1963 and can't resist making a few small adjustments, nothing you'd call world altering-only renaming the singer Mick Jagger, writing a song with the virtuoso Brian Jones, conspiring to save a life on the line at the risk of another's black-eye . . ....Fire Down Below, by Andrea SimonneWhen the wrong guy . . .

Kate Alexander is wearing gray sweats, no makeup, and feels as glamorous as a pile of dirty laundry when she runs into her hunky ex, Ben Mathews. Ben is the only man who's ever asked her to marry him. And now still single, and closing in on her thirty-fifth birthday, Kate suspects her shelf life is nearing its expiration date. Though Ben once broke her heart she's convinced fate has brought them together for a second chance at love.

Asks the right question . . .

The problem is Declan O'Connor, a sexy Irishman. Kate considers him a friend-except she's been having some very un-friend like thoughts about him. They shared a hot kiss one night, before Ben re...For Monks Only: Your Journey from Brooklyn, NY to Manila, Bangkok, Seoul, and Kuala Lumpur, by Ralph-Michael ChiaiaYou travel to Southeast Asia in search of your long-distance relationship that is holding on by a string. Your after your girlfriend, Liana Kim, who is having bouts of smuttiness. The dialogue sizzles in this lusty tale of travel and love that contains fragmented tales of travel and love. Liana is just that, a liana. The main character is you and you cannot survive well with her yet you are hopelessly addicted to romance and think flying from Brooklyn to Kuala Lumpur to get her back is a good idea. Before the you arrive in Kuala Lumpur you stop in Manila, Bangkok, Kanchanaburi, and other amazing places where many things happen that change your plans to win her back. This book is your mental and spiritual journey. You will learn a lot about ...House of Apache Fires, by Morgan JamesonBadly shot up over Italy by a Messerschmitt nightfighter, P-61 Black Widow pilot Jake Ellison leaves the death and destruction of WWII Europe to return home to Arizona, only to be faced with the brutal murder of his ex-fiancee's younger sister.

While his legs and heart heal in the Sedona sun, Jake finds himself trying to solve the mystery of Lily's death, only to be drawn into a fanatical Nazi plot to bring the U.S. to its knees - a mission which will strike at the very heart of America...

Note to buyers: $1 of every sale, whether hard copy or Kindle, will go to Veteran's Support Organizations. Two protagonists in the book are wounded veterans, and this just seemed like the right thing to do. Please support our vet...Ziger The Tiger Never Gets Angry (Ziger stories Book 1), by Robert Locke MBEHelp your kids discover ways of dealing with anger by reading a story about a tiger who is rather special. Ziger the tiger will captivate kids' attention and at the same time help them to discover ways of managing their difficult moments. A delightful story set in an unlikely jungle which also has an octopus or two. There are also some modern accessories like smartphone apps which give the story a modern twist....


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Endora Trilogy (The Complete Series), by Thomas J. PrestopnikThe Endora Trilogy is a fantasy-adventure series for pre-teen and early teen readers, though many adults have enjoyed it, too. Now all three books are available in this one volume. The Timedoor - Book I The Sword and the Crown - Book II The Saving Light - Book III Join siblings Christopher and Molly Jordan who discover a magic timedoor that leads them to the kingdom of Endora where plenty of adventure awaits! In The Timedoor, eleven-year-old Christopher Jordan and his eight year old sister Molly embark on a journey to help rescue a young princess kidnapped by the invading forces of the evil sorcerer Malaban, whose whereabouts remain a mystery. In...The Merchant of Death: A Mayan Mystery (The Cycle of Xhól Book 1), by A corpse. A wrongly accused hunter. A crippled painter with an unquenchable thirst for justice.
In the year 679 AD, Xhól, a painter, a sculptor...and a cripple, discovers the dead body of a wealthy merchant just returned from a trade expedition to the North. Quickly, Xhól and Thirteen Jaguar, the shrewd high priest, discover that poison has been used. 
Unwittingly Xhól directs suspicion on an innocent man, One Hunter. Caught in the intrigues plaguing the royal court and sneered at because of his limp, Xhól begins a dangerous quest for truth that will push his limits and test his resolve. 
When the news come that mighty Tikal is launching an attack on Dos Pilas, the warriors ready themselves for ...Blue Eyes Blazing, by Nicholas M. Bugden The strong we like, but the vulnerable we love. It starts with a glance on the bus. Michael is heading home after his University classes when he sees Lina Willcox for the first time. He stumbles to say hi and makes a fool of himself on their first date. But Lina only finds his genuine shyness endearing. Within days the two lose themselves in each other but soon reach emotional depths that neither party is ready for. Lina has yet to fully recover from her ex, a man she gave herself to for the first time, and Michael, still uncertain about his future, is too guarded to fully give his heart to anyone. Can the two survive the strong emotions that come with diving too far too fast or will Michae...Herald of the Flame (The Rising Flame Book 2), by Sylvia EngdahlStarship captain Terry Steward is committed to spreading acceptance of psi powers and other advanced mind capabilities throughout the worlds of humankind. A strange turn of fate has enabled him to overcome terrorists who would have put an end to the colony world Maclairn's plan to achieve this goal. Now with his own ship Estel, he journeys from world to world, heralding the hopeful future about which he alone knows the full truth. But the opponents of mind power still pose a threat and on Earth the persecution of people who develop new abilities is increasing. Soon targeted by bounty hunters, Terry risks everything that matters to him in a desperate attempt to defeat Maclairn's enemies, not guessing that if he lives long enough, he i...Legacy From A Lovesick Woman, by Renee GoudeauIn 1922 at a time when Jim Crow and its offshoot, the One-Drop Law, are at their height, a legacy from the past rises like an evil specter to terrorize the present. In Lake Badin, Louisiana, Odette Montagne Grandpierre is threatened with blackmail because of the contents of her grandmother's journal. Faced with stigma, loss of her civil rights and lifelong identity, she decides the only way out is to murder her tormentor. When her niece, Giselle O'Connell Richards, discovers the blackmail and the jeopardy Odette is in, she uses her weekly newspaper column to fight fire with fire--never dreaming she, herself, will be caught in the firestorm from the past....Earth Improvement Day, by Ripley KingCrime Thriller

Jacob Hard is a man obsessed with one idea: Revenge over the biker gang that killed his wife and son, leaving him for dead. Parallel him, Homicide Detective Mark Hauer.

Two axes to grind, and one stone to grind them on.
...Black Magic (Magic Colours Book 2), by Juliet WaldronDisappointed in love, weary of war, Goran von Hagen retreats to his idyllic alpine estate. He does not know the dark and ancient secret of the looming mountain--or that it will change his life forever....Forever ... Christmas (Happy Books), by Mary KellyFOREVER ... CHRISTMAS

My name is Katie and I couldn't have imagined a better setting for a romantic encounter other than Christmas Eve. The only problem is that Alex isn't exactly my ideal man and he doesn't seem to have fallen for my charms either. He's insisted, right from the start, that he is absolutely not interested in dating me. At least we can agree on one thing.
But when each Christmas he whisks me away into a romantic story filled with snowflakes, laughter and unforgettable memories, I start to wonder if maybe I judged him too quickly. After all, he brings so much enchantment into my life and makes my heart beat faster than anyone else can. The only small obstacle standing in the way: he's not in love wi...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Nothing but Trouble (Entangled Select Suspense) (Vegas Vixens), by J.L. HammerShe's the kind of trouble he can't resist ...
With an angry loan shark hot on her heels, Frankie Delenski flees a Vegas gentlemen's club with one thought in mind: hide before she's nothing more than a chalk outline. Now on the run...she finds herself stranded in a sleepy Colorado town during a storm. Her only salvation becomes the suspicious and gorgeous deputy sheriff determined to arrest her...
From the get-go, Wes Malone must restrain his lust for this stunning, unpredictable woman in a sequined bra and rely on his instincts as a cop. As he sifts through the haze of lies, the truth about her predicament is like a sucker punch to the gut. She's in serious danger and g...Terminus (Fringe Worlds #1), by Kevin HardmanMaster Sergeant Gant Maker was a highly-decorated and well-respected Marine - until his last mission left him as the sole survivor of an encounter with a vicious race called the Vacra. Served up as a scapegoat and drummed out of the military, he has since lived a life of seclusion with only an adopted alien as a companion.

Now the Vacra have returned. As the only person to have ever faced them and survived, Maker is reinstated in the Corps and given the onerous task of finding this enemy on a world located at the edge of known space. Assisting him is an unlikely band of military rejects, including a blind sharpshooter, an unstable psychic, and a genetically-engineered killing machine who refuses to fight.

Given tha...Open Season, by Daniel MelchinFor the people of Deen, turning off the lights is the last thing they do

Shadows lurk across the broken down suburb of Deen, Alaska dragging away their victims into thin air. Meanwhile, mysterious murders and suicides plague the town, which is approaching its shortest day of the year. With each passing night the town's inhabitants seem to lose control of their minds, killing those around them and then themselves while the shadows hunt those who survive.

Officer Randy Edwards witnesses strange green lights in the sky moments before witnessing a couple jump off a bridge to their own icy deaths without so much as a scream. Bent on escaping a ruined suburb that has suffered from mass depression and ...Captain's Day: A Golf Causerie, by Terry RavenscroftAt Sunnymere Golf Club meticulous plans put in place by club captain Henry Fridlington ought to have guaranteed that his Captain's Day would be the best day in his life. However Henry has recently enforced a 'no swearing on the golf course' policy, a policy which has not gone down at all well with the membership - and a policy which is largely instrumental in ensuring that far from being the best day in his life his Captain's Day quickly turns into the very worst day of his life. Of course the self-important behaviour of Henry himself doesn't help matters. Neither does the arrival of the fire brigade on the golf course, the arrival of the police and the arrival of a twenty feet high pile of manure on the eighteenth green. But eve...The Missing Year, by Belinda FrischThirty-four-year-old Blake Wheeler was everything Lila had ever wanted. A rising-star surgeon with his whole life ahead of him, Blake gave Lila ten perfect years of marriage before plunging her into the hardest year of their lives.

When a late night shooting leaves Blake in a coma, Lila is faced with a difficult decision: continue life support or let him go.

One year later, Lila remains unwilling to speak, in a private mental health facility where she refuses to move on.

Dr. Ross Reeves knows firsthand about loss, having spent the better part of five years burying himself in his work. Tasked with the challenge of breaking Lila's silence, Ross investigates Lila's past and her husband's death, finding m...Crucible: An Adrian Hell Action Thriller - Book 1, by James P. SumnerFrom debut author, James P. Sumner, comes an all-action thriller that will keep you turning the pages!
Meet Adrian Hell. Having spent most of his adult life in the military, he is well trained and highly skilled in all forms of warfare and weaponry. He saw out his career heading up an elite Black-ops unit that officially didn't exist. When he left, he realized he was born to do one thing, and so he became a professional hitman, traveling North America and putting bullets in bad people.

In Crucible, he takes a job in the sun-soaked city of Heaven's Valley, a paradise of sin and the jewel of Nevada. His contract? Kill a man who has taken money from the local mafia. Sounds easy enough, and with a large payday...Burkheart Witch Saga Book 1: Red Snow, by Christine SuttonWhen Kayla embarks on a drive from Washington to Texas, she is just doing her job. When the black 1967 Impala starts showing up at every turn, she starts to think it might be more than coincidence. When the mysterious driver leaves her a note, she is engulfed in a race for her life. Kayla is tasked with defeating vampires, werewolves and evil witches that threaten to destroy her happiness and her very life! Will she get her happily ever after, or will she fall victim to the evil that courses through her veins? Red Snow is an urban retelling of a classic fairy tale. Previously published as Red....Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a "half-breed." At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brother's death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sage (Zodiac Rising Series - Sagittarius), by Margaret LakeDeputy Sage Archer and her K-9, Badger. Finder of lost children, illegal drugs, bombs and heart-stopping cat burglars. When Sage entered the deserted bank building with Badger, she expected to find a bomb, not a thief who would rock her world.

Stanton Daniels, master thief, cat burglar, a man with many secrets. When Deputy Archer saves him from a building about to be blown up by a bomb, it doesn't take long for him to figure out that she's the one person that can dig those secrets out of him. 
...The Purloined Angel, by Mollie Ann SlussThis lighthearted holiday mystery is a novella that can be read in one sitting. There is humor and suspense. It is a fast paced, fun Christmas mystery. Betty Brown has a problem on her hands. It is Christmas and there is no joy on earth for her this season. Betty's retirement community has turned on her. They think she committed a crime that is inexcusable. Join in on the hunt in this who dunnit...Burkheart Witch Saga Book 2: Let Me In, by Christine SuttonKayla has returned home to find that the fairy tale continues. She finds out some facts about her family history that may be her ultimate undoing. With the help of a coven of witches, Kayla is tasked with defeating vampires, werewolves and evil witches that threaten to destroy her happiness and her very life! Will she get her happily ever after, or will she fall victim to the evil that courses through her veins? This novella will take you through a whirlwind as you join Kayla on another fairy tale adventure. Previously published as Kayla Enchanted...The Astral Shore, by Elizabeth GenoveseHe has the fame &#8230; she has the power

Self-seeking model, Laurel Ariss hires a parapsychologist to prove that she and British rock star, Mark Grant, are sharing the same dreams. Laurel wants Mark in the real world and risks sanity and soul to get him there. But when the astral lovers finally meet at an exclusive Toronto party, psychic, Michael Johnstone warns her that dark waters lay ahead.

The Astral Shore is a supernatural love story about the misuse of power, and lust mistaken for love. Set in Toronto, Malibu, and finally on the Brighton shore-Laurel gets what she always didn't know she wanted.

Happiness on this side of the curtain comes with a price, and if they want to stay together, Laurel an...Reflections of Death (Supernatural Occult Thriller): A Mythological Tale of Horror and Gore, by Caroline GebbieTrapped in the dark with the taste of death still clinging to wet lips, it waits for release. ***Warning this is an occult horror novel, it contains blood, gore and swear words; do not read if easily shocked.*** Joe is desperate to find the perfect present for his sister when he stumbles on some old junk. He has found something special and makes her a gift of a lifetime not knowing that he has released death itself. The creature is tied to Joe and his sister and will hunt them down without fear or conscience spreading horror and slaughter wherever it can cast a reflection. Reluctantly Joe engages the help of his two best friends and together they pledge to battle the ancient and ruthless evil....End Of Eden, by Renee GoudeauWhen you're 103 years old, your past life is to others as impersonal as a history book-filled with experiences and memories as foreign to those you love as it is to strangers. Something brought home to an old woman, who having lived all of her life in the same house, is dying in the very bed she was born in. Reared amidst a heritage of bone-deep pride in family, love of her land, and abiding faith in her Catholic religion, the old woman discovers a wide divide between her family values and those of her two granddaughters who are keeping a death watch. It's then that the old woman must decide if holding on to her heritage truly means letting go....The Lady of Souls (Mannly-Fellows Book 1), by Jenn GottThe Lady of Souls is a steam-era epic fantasy adventure with a diverse, inclusive cast. Featuring plenty of mischief, humor, and just enough darkness, it is the first of six books in the Mannly-Fellows series.

What does it mean to be a hero?

For Praxis Fellows, greatness has always been a given. But life doesn't always go according to plan, and now she finds herself half a world away from where she started. Banned from using magic, employed by the son of a railroad baron to realize a dead man's dreams, Praxis' life has become a sort of living death.

Kaedrich Mannly has never done anything of consequence. As the newest member of the household staff of Brindlewood Hall, his role in simple: stay out...Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a "half-breed." At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brother's death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....


----------



## KBoards Admin

First Love (Samantha's Love & Romance Series: Young adult and teen romance Book 1), by Denise Daniella DarcyFIRST LOVE is Book 1 in the new Samantha's Love & Romance Series, by Denise Daniella Darcy, or Triple D as she is affectionately called.
Samantha Morgan: Shy, inexperienced and lonely, but hot and sexy behind the tied up hair, glasses, and non-flattering clothes. Too bad she just doesn't know it. Sam is the junior partner in her uncle's advertising firm. 
Aiden Williams: Tall, strong and sexy, soon has Samantha in cuffs and on her way to jail. Can he really be Sam's prince charming? 
Uncle Tyrone: A bad influence if there wasn't a core of genuine niceness under his roguish behavior. 
Isabella Flores: Tall, willowy, wi...Dark Angels Prey, by Elizabeth GenoveseWhen Joe Ross survives the car accident that kills his father, he thinks he's alive for a purpose-to save a child prodigy. But saving the boy could cost him the love of his life, his dreams, and maybe his soul. Bombarded with supernatural orders he can't ignore, an angel and demon steer Joe to the mysterious town of Angelfish Cove.

Time stops in the '60s in the Cove and its secrets lead to a sequestered monastery in Quebec. Behind the gates of Marianlake Augustinian Monastery lies a world of wondrous miracles and demonic cutthroats. Joe finds his destiny at Marianlake-and a gift for humanity-if he can outwit the forces of Hell to get it.

DARK ANGELS PREY &#8230; a stand-alone tale of supernatural suspense!
<b...Ben, by Cody YoungOn his first day at work in a London medical centre, a young doctor meets a girl in trouble. Yes, it's forbidden to get involved but there's something about her and he needs to know more. She's from a notorious part of town called the Rookeries, where life is a dangerous roller-coaster of highs and lows. Ben's not the sort of man who can enter that world. Loving Layla makes it even harder. It's a choice, and this time he's got to get it right&#8230;...Ghosts of Demons Past, by Matt Schiariti"Well, Mr. Gabriel. What do you know about&#8230;demons?" For most people, that's a question that never comes up. Medium Seth Gabriel isn't most people and for him, it's another normal day in an abnormal life. It's bad enough that his love life has seen better days but his personal problems are only the half of it. Seth's ghost hunting business, SG Cleaning Services hasn't seen a client in weeks and he's desperate for a paycheck. Things look up when two potential clients seek him out. Courtney Reeves hires Seth to investigate a paranormal disturbance in her home. On the surface it's a run of the mill cleaning job but when you deal with the dead for a living, there's no such thing as routine...Thanksgiving Dinner: 20 Recipes for a Tasty Affair, by Cara Lewis20 Easy & Tasty Thanksgiving Recipes!

Free to Kindle Unlimited and Amazon Prime members!

I know you would love to have a Thanksgiving dinner that all of your family and friends will rave about. You want this time to be an affair that will leave the taste buds of your guests wishing for more. That is exactly what you will get with this book.
You are guaranteed to have your family and friends asking how you created these Thanksgiving dishes. You'll discover recipes such as:

•	Treasured Roast Turkey
•	Apricot Honey Ham Glaze
•	Decadent Sweet Potato Casserole
•	Sweet Potato Cake
•	Red Spiced Wine

and plenty more!

...Beacon (Ripped Ties Book 1), by Angela BrownTsunamis reduced the USA into a shell of itself, called The Fold. Surviving humans and vampires joined forces to form The Colony, where registered citizens do as they're told.

They donate blood quarterly and dream of being chosen as Attendees for the Jubilee celebrations, that is, everyone except Macie Breen. With high school graduation near, she's anxious to ditch the rules in hopes of starting a new life with Thane, an unregistered and also her best friend.

Her hopes fizzle when Macie is selected as an Attendee, forever registered. Any future with Thane&#8230;impossible. Being chosen comes with another unexpected price.

Truths about The Colony blaze into ashes and lies when she discovers the vamp...Best Kind of Love: A Reunion Romance Novella, by Rebecca TalleyBrynn Sawyer is a successful project manager in Houston. When her best friend from high school convinces Brynn to attend their ten-year reunion, Brynn hopes she'll have the chance to reconnect with Troy Richards, the guy who stole her heart back in middle school.

Craig Dawson, an attorney in San Diego, is in a relationship that's going nowhere and wonders why he can't seem to commit. When he sees Brynn at their reunion, he thinks he might finally understand why. The only problem-she's still infatuated with Troy what's-his-name.

Will Brynn find the love she seeks with Troy, or will she realize the best kind of love has always been right in front of her?
...Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a "half-breed." At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brother's death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Funeral with a View, by Matt SchiaritiThirty-two-year-old Richard Franchitti didn't believe in love at first sight until he met free-spirited Catherine and started a brand new life. A devoted father and husband, Richard fought to keep his family together when it would have been easier to walk away. Tragedy left him with unfinished business. Now a disembodied spirit, Richard relives his most important days. From the beginnings of unconditional love, to the joy of his daughter's birth, and all of the difficult times in between, each treasured moment brings him closer to answering the question: "Why am I still here?" He was born Richard Franchitti, but his friends call him Ricky. Welcome to his funeral....The Heart Thief (The Rhapp's Barren Triptych Book 1), by S. Lee BenedictEzra Keene is an artistic sixteen year-old who wants nothing more than to settle in at his new school and put the tragedy of his brother's death behind him. He awakens one night, reeling from a hazy dream, to find his fingers blackened with pencil lead and a new drawing in his sketchbook-a drawing that depicts the grisly murder of someone he knows. The next morning he is shocked to learn the picture has become a reality.

Ezra has reason to believe the father of a classmate, an eccentric German scientist, is somehow involved in the slaying, but he needs something tangible to bring to the police. He sets out to discover the truth, but what he finds instead is that something much more sinister than murder lies at the heart of ...A Suite Geek (Suite Love Series Book 3), by Sue GibsonThe Nirvana Hotel's Recreational Director, Christy Graham, possesses the perfect qualities for her job, she is outgoing, spirited, vivacious. Unfortunately, that's exactly the type of woman who terrifies the brilliant, but socially challenged, Internet market researcher Edward Shillington. Equal parts favor to their mothers and professional challenge, she agrees to help an unknowing Edward find love (or at least a date) while on his three week vacation. Fed up with men who assume pretty blondes are dumb and ditzy, she braces for the inevitable stereotyping. While coaching him to change his geeky ways, she's as blind-sided by his chivalrous charm as he is by her intuitive knowledge of the human spirit....A Love That Never Tires (Linley & Patrick Book 1), by Allyson JeleyneIn 1913, the free-spirited daughter of an archaeologist meets an overcautious marquess and discovers love is the greatest adventure of all.

Linley Talbot-Martin is a girl who likes to get her hands dirty. As the daughter of a famous archaeologist, she's been everywhere and seen everything-except London. When the Talbot-Martin team travels there for her father's investiture, Linley finally gets her wish. But when the time comes to trade her jodhpurs and work boots for silk gowns and kid gloves, she realizes she may be in over her head.

Even though she can out-ride, out-shoot, and outsmart any girl in London society, Linley is destined to be the failure of the season. No one she meets cares about ancient potte...Romance: Mina More (Cyborg Love Story with Fantasy Romance Adventure), by Morris FenrisWhat happens when your perfectly programmed wife starts craving more? One unsuspecting man is about to find out.

Tim McNamee is a young IT professional from Southwest England who lives in an area known to the central European powers in Brussels as Sector 9G. He made the decision years ago to buy a cyborg bride named Mina and is finally ready to tell the story of why he opted for an electronic lover. Marriage is tough enough for average couples, but the complexities of being wed to an artificially created person presents unique challenges.

Mina is, by all accounts, content with her husband. She owes her existence to Tim, but over time yearns for something different and special. More love, more life, more fun, more ...25 All Natural Cough & Cold Remedies: Homemade Recipes to Relieve the Common Cold, by Shawna SparlinThis great little book is a must have for anyone who prefers to use natural healing remedies versus the over-the-counter variety. One benefit from using all natural recipes is that you know exactly what is in them! 
You won't find just herbal teas here. Included in this guide are recipes for soothing baths, natural vapor rubs and fragrant steam remedies. Some of the recipes included are Grandma's Chicken Tea, a comforting and nourishing blend of chicken stock and herbs.
When the little ones are sick, you can use Dr. Bubbles, a homemade bubble bath, to make them feel better. Also try Baby Sniffles, a natural vapor rub, which is safe for infants over two months.
You will find a chapter in the book that explains how each ...10 Stacks To Success: How to Achieve Success One Goal at a Time, by Jerome Jay IsipThroughout his life, Jerome Isip has learned one thing: success isn't merely a goal, but a lifestyle. Thus, he has discovered that the only way to make dreams become a reality is to actually strive for them.This book is not designed to be considerate of one's feelings. Nor does it sugarcoat life's troubles. Instead, it simply states what most people don't have the marbles to: The cold hard truth.

His delivery may be blunt. At times, even harsh. Or, humorously injected with a healthy dose of New Jersey slang. However, Jerome Isip's straightforward approach has inspired, motivated, and changed the lives of many - including himself. If you have been "stuck in neutral" and searching for a new way, a new voice to hel...Simple Seasonal Smoothies: 150+ Fruit Smoothie Recipes, by Kindy PeasleeEnjoy the "smoothie way" with recipe categories such as weekend favorites to fall, winter, spring, summer each with an easy grocery shopping list. Plus you will get a bonus chapter that will give you 100+ ways to sneak more fruits and vegetables into your meals. Delicious goodness in a glass! Now you can enjoy a smoothie for every season of the year! Something as simple as adding smoothies into your daily routine can produce a positive change in the overall health and wellness of you and your family. Choose from over 150 nutrient-rich smoothie recipes for fun and fresh nutrition! Smoothies are guilt-free, refreshing, a good source of vitamins, protein and antioxidants. Each new smoothie recipe that you make will help you get in those l...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Moons of Solisticia (The Nether Chronicles Book 2), by K.A. MadisonK.A. Madison's The Nether Chronicles began with The Awakening. The eagerly anticipated Moons of Solisticia continues the epic saga.

Ten years ago, humans created machines so powerful that they became aware of the world around them. The bots improved themselves until their intelligence far surpassed all of humanity's. They used this intellect to take over everything. Their awakening ushered in a time of darkness for all mankind.

Now, Aiden is determined to find a way to help the resistance infiltrate the bots' network. Working with his soul mate, Kyra, he must find a way to harness the unimaginable power of the Nether for his fight against the machines.

The fate of two worlds hangs on their sh...Merry Chrissy and the Naughty or Nice Truth, by Ronald Hennessy9-year old Chrissy Deigh is obsessed with Christmas&#8230;Everyday of the year! Her Mom and adults are OK with it, However, her classmates bully her endlessly. One fateful day, Chrissy is offered a JOB at the North Pole! Chrissy has to check the list for kids 1 to 92, finding out if they've been naughty or nice and is given the power of Christmas magic to make it happen. Along the way, Chrissy discovers the "naughty or nice" truth about working for the North Pole...all while surviving 4th grade!

This novel features 35 exciting chapters and more than 80 colorful illustrations!

Learn more about this Christmas book for kids at www.merrychrissy.com! Designed for kids from 9 to 92!...Runemaster (The Shardheld Saga Book 2), by Paul E. Horsman'Runemaster', the gripping sequel to 'Shardfall' (Readers' Favorite 5* novel), by international Fantasy Author Paul E. Horsman.Muus, Kjelle and Tuuri. Three young men, separated by allegiance, but intertwined by Fate, and Birthe and Moirra, two young women with their own goals and destinies. Bound on a desperate journey through enemy lands to the Burning Lands to save the dying Kalmanir stone.Follow their gripping story in Runemaster, the second book of The Shardheld Saga. An epic tale of magic, sword fighting, love and betrayal. "There's plenty of action to keep the reader turning the pages, (and quite a bit of grim dispatching of enem...Odd Sock Learns About Christmas: A Christmas Story Book for Ages 5-8, Including Christmas Facts for Kids, and Christmas Crafts for Kids (Odd Sock Learning Series 1), by Melinda Kinsman NEW RELEASE! Featuring Odd Sock - Star of the Bestselling "Odd Sock Adventures" Series
Get your copy of this fun book for 5-8 year olds, and get into the Christmas spirit!

Join Odd Sock and the Top of the Wardrobe Gang as they prepare for a magical Christmas.

Odd is hoping for a present from Santa, but does Santa ever give presents to cuddly toys? Follow her search for more knowledge about Christmas, and about the man in red, then discover what she surprisingly finds out about the true meaning of Christmas. A heartwarming tale about friendship and belief.

>>> With additional facts and craft activities.

The story is accompanied by Odd's own fact sheet...Extrodelin, by Zoran MajstorovicColonel Jonathan Klyford is member of special secret unit of the American Army in charge of neutralizing any threat to America and the entire free world. On his last mission in the fictional country Miganstan they reveal unknown substance that will change the way of warfare, but they also discover that the truth about the world we live in is a lot deeper than the one that appears on the surface.

"If you want to see how the world looks from other perspective and you like/don't mind reading a Catholic novel, this is the book for you."...Redwood: Servant of the State, by Jaxon Reed"We are not revolutionaries, but our University has chosen to start a revolution. We are not soldiers, but our University has asked us to fight. We are not violent in nature, but now we will pursue whatever means are necessary to attain the freedoms we seek.

"Someday all people along the Janus String will hear about what we are doing today, and they will know that we understood some things are worth fighting for. Things like freedom, liberty, and democracy.

"May God bless us all. Mount up."

Everybody mounted up. One by one the synthetic birds flapped their wings and left the platform, loaded with people and equipment.
---

Young Servant of the State Marcus Savitch lives on Re...Is the Apple Really Red?: 10 Essays on Science and Religion, by Ashish DalelaWhat If Religion Can Help Science? The clash of ideologies between science and religion - this book argues - is based on an incorrect understanding of matter, disconnected from consciousness, and an incorrect notion of God, disconnected from matter, space and time. The ideas of soul, morality, God and afterlife can also be scientific, but in a new science that studies meanings instead of objects. Informed by Vedic philosophy, this book is structured into 10 short essays: Is the Apple Really Red? provides an overview of the Vedic view of matter, which is described as symbols of meaning rather than meaningless things. The relation between this notion of matter and problems of realism and empiricism in s...Bullies and Soggy Soup Bones: A Short Story, by Woelf DietrichThis is a tale about a boy and his dog, about bullies and soggy soup bones, and about finding courage in the unlikeliest of places....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Shimmy for Me: A Novella (California Belly Dance Book 1), by DeAnna Cameron** Kindle version available for 99 cents for a limited time **

One passionate night. Two lost souls. A whole world of trouble.

Juggling two jobs to keep her belly dance studio afloat keeps Abby Anderson's mind off her shattered love life-until a reawakened pain sends her into the arms of an anonymous stranger she plucks from the audience of her tribal belly dance show. No names, no strings, no romance. She tells herself it's a harmless hookup.

Until he turns up at her day job . . .

Derek Collier, the sexy heir to the Collier media dynasty, just landed everything he's always wanted: the publisher's seat at the Orange County Herald. Except his first order of business is to sell th...SCENT OF A MYSTERY...A CITRUS BEACH MYSTERY (Citrus Beach Mysteries Book 2), by Victoria LK WilliamsThe Adventure Continues...
Megan & Barney survive Hurricane Arlene, and in the aftermath Barney unearths an unusual mystery. A man declared dead years ago is living outside of Citrus Beach, with a price still on his head. Megan tries to unravel his story, but there is a catch, and they have to act quickly before his killers try again. And this time they might succeed, killing anyone who might get in the way: be it a inquisitive redheaded Gardener or a playful Beagle!
...The Mainframe (The New Agenda Book 3), by Simone PondThe Mainframe is the latest addition to the New Agenda book series.A dystopian book series about love and the fight for freedom. The hunt for Morray continues . . . Book three picks up in the year 2345, seventeen years after the disappearance of former city center leader, Chief Morray. There has been peace among the West Coast regions for years, but in Ojai Village there is very little peace between Ava and her sixteen-year old daughter Grace. Both have different ideas about what it takes to maintain independence. Ava spends hours inside the mainframe searching for Morray, while Grace focuses on the art of combat. Grace's dream is to get accepted into the Silicon Valley Academy and become a soldier like her fath...The Silvering of Loran, by G.B. WrenLoran Avileen, the beloved daughter of the reigning sovereign, was taught from an early age that destiny controlled life, at least her life. She was going to study from the most learned tutors and marry when the pairing benefited the Avileen Empire. All she had to do was accept what everyone else thought her destiny was.

For the strong-willed Loran, that was going to be a problem.

When Loran was twelve, a stranger briefly entered her life, just long enough to give her a gift that revealed something she was sure did not exist-real magic. To her surprise, she discovered Gilvius, her father and sovereign of the Avileen Empire, had long known of real magic and has banished any knowledge of it. But the edicts of the s...The Depths Within, by John M BourneMike lives happily with his wife Julia, and their son, Sam. Without any warning, his marriage falls apart, he has to move out of their home, money becomes short, and he struggles against depression. His one real joy is time with Sam. He and Sam are enjoying a day together when his world suddenly falls apart. In an instant he loses his son, together with everything and everyone that he knows, and very nearly his life. He found himself caught up in a terrifying adventure, unlike anything he could have imagined. Life becomes a desperate struggle to survive and escape this nightmare that separates him from all that he holds dear....A Christmas Wish, by Robert F MooreLittle orphan Mandy sits on Santa's lap and asks for one Christmas wish. Mandy and her friend, Carmel the hamster, journey up the Christmas tree to reach the angel atop and have her wish granted. Along the way, Mandy and Carmel meet friends and foes who help or hinder their progress....The Fine Art of Holding Your Breath, by Charity TahmasebSecrets--like war--have their own casualties MacKenna's mother died when she was a baby, a casualty of the first Gulf War. Now seventeen, MacKenna has spent her life navigating the minefield of her dad's moods, certain of one thing: she is destined to follow in her mother's combat boots. But when she pursues an ROTC scholarship, she finds herself at war before even enlisting. Her father forbids her from joining the military, inexplicable considering he'd raised her to be a "warrior princess." MacKenna turns to her grandmother--who arms her with an ammo crate containing her mother's personal effects from the war. Hidden in the crate's false bottom is a journal, one her mom stashed there hours before her death.<br...25 New Year's Resolutions - For Cats!, by Fiona SteinkampA 'must read' for all cats and cat lovers!

Felines, although this book was written and compiled with photographs in collaboration with a human, do not despair! The title was the human's idea, but in no way am I telling you what to do--I am a cat as well and would never dream of directing your actions. No, in this book I merely remind you of all the ways in which we cats are superior to all other creatures. So, if one day you find yourself forgetting this ultimate truth, you can turn to this volume and luxuriate in this knowledge. Rejoice, for we are the most talented of all creatures.

Claude. ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Divine Witness, by Ryan SeekRyan Seeks, highly rated, best selling young adult murder mystery is a pleasure to read and for a short time it's super discounted.
BLURB: 
At first, Nick Morrison and Trevor Devane believe that solving a thirty-year-old mystery should be easy; even for two twelve-year-old boys.

Using Nick's psychic visions of the crime, they decide to piece together enough clues to identify the killer and capture the $10,000 reward. It soon becomes apparent that the boys are digging up bones that others would prefer remain buried. The harassment begins slowly with members of the local police force and quickly escalates into a serious threat to the young boys' investigation...and their lives!

As the boys dodge their pur...Europa, by J.J. CoIt's finally happening: the world is running out of oil. As major nations jockey and feud for the last carbon resources on the planet, one oil company sets its sights on the vast energy reserves of Europa, one of the largest of Jupiter's moons.

Thought to have twice as much water as Earth, Europa offers humanity the best chance of finding microorganic life within the solar system-life that would prohibit harvesting the moon's resources under international space laws. To confirm the presence or absence of life, Earth's leaders plan a manned mission to Europa.

Jamie Caldicott, husband, father, and hero of a botched Mars mission, grudgingly accepts a position on the crew. His main concern is providing for his fa...Poetry Book: TOO MUCH TV: Short and Crisp Illustrated Poems For Canny Kids (Ages 9-14) Who Are Wide-Awake. (GET YOUR WORDSWORTH Book 5), by Tom SkinnerSAVE 65% WITH THE FULL BOX SET! This book is also available in the GET YOUR WORDSWORTH Poetry Box Set, which contains all 6 books in the collection. Grab your calculator and get it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MS3MIO8 +++++ From the hazards of watching Too Much TV (square-eye syndrome) to the hare-raising perils of produce pilferage, this illustrated collection of poems for readers 9-14 proves brain-twisters from a twisted brain can be delightful. Scroll up and grab a copy today and get the audio version for FREE...The Return of the Key, by Alisha Nurse16 year old Eliza Aurelio grapples with her mixed race identity amid rising racial tensions on her little island. For their safety, Eliza's grandfather sends her and her grandmother to a quiet town in Southwest England to stay with a relative. But this otherwise quiet town has been turned upside down by people mysteriously disappearing. Eliza eventually encounters a magical but dangerous realm accessible through a doorway in the town, and sees its connection to the abductions. She intends to put things right, only wanting to protect her family. To do this, she must return a stolen key to lock the open doorway. But Eliza has to overcome her own inner conflicts if she is to stand any chance of being successful and leaving the other realm al...Twisted (Book One of the Deathwind Trilogy), by Holly HookForget the beach. Forget the teacup ride at Disney World. Sixteen-year-old Allie's going on the vacation of her life: tornado chasing. It what she's always wanted. What can possibly go wrong with that?

Being chased down by the twister and waking up captive by a couple of weirdos, for starters. They put her through a strange ritual, and Allie comes back from her vacation changed.

Every time it storms, she turns into a tornado. Literally.

Allie has no choice but to leave home--if she stays, she'll hurt or even kill everyone she loves.

With her best friend, Tommy, (who might be more than a friend) Allie must return to the plains and find those who made her this way. But her quest ...Raven's Choice (The Replacement Chronicles Book 1), by Harper SwanWhat possible link could Mark Hayek, an introverted twenty-first century research scientist, have to Raven, a young woman who lived during the late Pleistocene? It has everything to do with an encounter between a band of Early Modern Humans and a group of Neanderthals intent on hunting bison.

As meticulously researched as Jean Auel's Earth Children series but with the benefit of recent discoveries, this novella is an updated story revealing how contact between Neanderthals and Early Humans had surprising results.

After an injured Neanderthal hunter is taken captive, Raven, as a healer, feels she has no option but to become his advocate. Her own survival soon becomes doubtful when the band's leader threatens to cast...CÉLÈSTE: Prequel to Dangerous Secret-Second Edition, by Renée GoudeauSixteen years ago Célèste de Manche de la Saville made a decision radically important to her and her only daughter's lives. Now she waits to discover if it was the right one. Should she have chosen land over love, security over secrecy, public opinion over pleasing herself? And was it worth the cost?...That Gift!, by Sheryl FawcettIt's Christmas time!

Husbands everywhere search for the perfect gift. Some succeed in delighting their wives. The husband in this story misses the mark. In fact, he doesn't even come close.

Years later the wife has a revelation about the gift from that long ago Christmas and it takes on new significance for her.

This is a heart-warming story of mature love, the lasting kind, between a man and woman who raise a family and grow older together.

At approximately 5400 words, this is a quick, easy read for a woman who loves her husband, a man who loves his wife, or the person who only dreams of finding that special kind of love....


----------



## Celeste

The Indigo Stone, by Simone SnaithIn the 'Old World,' a gifted race known as the Laxens evolved, bringing new creativity and innovation to a primitive world. The group lived together with people for centuries in relative peace, until the year that Eine was born and a mysterious order called the Indigo took over a thriving trade center and began to hunt down all the Laxens. Seventeen years later, Eine - a half-Laxen in hiding - scrapes together a meager existence in the alleys of the once great city of Thela, where the oppressed people are terrorized by giant guards and cut off entirely from the outside world. Stoic Eine barely dreams of a different kind of existence until she stumbles across someone else hiding out: a nameless but charismatic soldier sent as a spy from ...Long Black Stockings: A turn-of-the-century memoir, by Ethel Benson Soper"Long Black Stockings by Ethel Soper is one of the most delightful and rewarding memoirs I have read in a long time. The details are exquisite and take one back to beloved books of childhood such as Little House on the Prairie while at the same time providing full grown-up fare for history buffs. Wry humor and insights are deftly woven throughout, making the reader smile precisely because the author is not trying to do anything but authentically tell her story. And a wonderful story it is." Kate Turpin...Lethal Inheritance (Diamond Peak Book 1), by Tahlia NewlandRecipient of the AIA Seal of Excellence & the BRAG Medallion for Outstanding Fiction.

A scream pierces the night. Ariel jolts awake and watches in horror as demons drag her mother into a hidden realm. She finds help and sets off on a rescue mission. But to defeat the demons, who feed on fear and seek the enslavement of the human race, she must learn a secret esoteric wisdom to awaken the dormant, but potentially explosive, power of her mind.

Walnut, a quirky old wise man, guides her through treacherous inner and outer landscapes, and Nick, the powerful Warrior who travels with them, proves a dangerous attraction. Can Ariel defeat the sadistic demon lord before he kills her and enslaves her mother?

Th...Hands Off! The 100 Day Agreement, by Candy J StarrOne hundred days without sex? Is that even possible?

When I got offered an exchange year to the Italian art school of my dreams, I nearly cried. I could barely afford college expenses at home let alone while living in a foreign country. I knew I had to refuse - but then my rich and uptight grandmother called with her offer.

If I stopped screwing around, she'd foot the bill. How could I resist? Especially since I figured she didn't really care about my sex life, she just wanted me to keep my partying off the radar.

I was so wrong.

The sexy but annoying Chad moved into my apartment to keep me under surveillance. Why wasn't Chad dying to get into my pants like every other guy I've met? 
<br /...From Sleep May Come: Romance, by Julie Miller67% FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY!

When a doctor is assigned to a new patient in a coma, he falls deeply in love with her.
Over time, their relationship grows closer and closer.
Problem is, what will come of their relationship when she wakes up?
Will she even remember who he is?
You must read to find out.

This is a charmingly romantic love story that you will absolutely love....Hopebreaker (The Great Iron War, Book 1), by Dean F. WilsonIn the world of Altadas, there are no more human births. The Regime is replacing the unborn with demons, while the Resistance is trying to destroy a drug called Hope that the demons need to survive.

Between these two warring factions lies Jacob, a man who profits from smuggling contraceptive amulets into the city of Blackout. He cares little about the Great Iron War, but a chance capture, and an even more accidental rescue, embroils him in a plot to starve the Regime from power.

When Hope is an enemy, Jacob finds it harder than he thought to remain indifferent. When the Resistance opts to field its experimental landship, the Hopebreaker, the world may find that one victory does not win a war.

The G...The Virgin Conquest (Love Through the Ages Book 1), by R. J. WillThe Virgin Conquest; A Contemporary Romance Novella

Vol. 1 of Love Through the Ages

Harvey Holloway and Wanda McFalls were among life's social misfits. Both were high school seniors nearing their 19th birthday. Neither had ever had a date. Both were virgins.

For years, Wanda fantasized about being intimate with a boy. Harvey had similar fantasies about girls. Wanda finally got a chance to make her fantasy a reality when Harvey mustered his courage and asked her to be his date at their senior graduation dance and party. Wanda, to prove to herself she was a virgin heroine, gathered her courage and said yes.

Because neither Harvey nor Wanda could dance, and really had no interest in it anyw...Standing On The Shoulders Of Online Giants: 7 Ways To Use BIG Online Brands To Position Your Business For Growth And Profits., by Fabio MastrocolaHave you ever racked your brain wondering how you can gain more visibility for your business and position it or your brand for growth, profits and more success ?

Have you been frustrated by increased competition , lower margins and lack of market share ? If the answer is YES . I would like to introduce to:

Standing On The Shoulders Of Online Giants :

7 Ways To Use The Power Of BIG Online Brands To Position Your Business For Growth And Profits

You will discover how you can position your business for growth and profits by tapping into the platforms of big, trusted online brands like Amazon, Apple, Google, YouTube and other popular online sites. Today these online brands have made it...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Stories on the Go: 101 Very Short Stories by 101 Authors, by Hugh HoweyThis anthology aims to be a showcase of recent indie writing.

Hugh Howey launched the idea on Kboards, a forum for Kindle readers, but also the meeting place of an active community of indie writers.

The result is this anthology of 101 very short stories by 101 authors.

To make it more attractive for you, the reader, we set ourselves a limit of a thousand words. You should be able to read each story in under five minutes - on your desktop computer, laptop, or tablet at home or in the office, but also on your smartphone, on the go, while you are commuting or waiting at a coffee shop for your significant other to arrive.

We included as many genres as we could. We hope that maybe, with only ...Cappy (Zodiac Rising Series - Capricorn), by Margaret LakeCappy Capretta lived her life around Stockman's Furniture and her dreams of some day having her own branch to manage. Although she handled Stockman's customers with courteous efficiency, she only knew them by the pieces of furniture they bought.

Brant Dalton was just another customer with a problem for Cappy to solve. When he showed up at the store a few days later to thank her for her help, she found to her shock that, when she looked into those smoky, gray eyes, here was one man she couldn't turn into a recliner or a pair of end tables. 
...Eternally Yours (The Afterlife Series Book 1), by Gina ArditoIf they weren't already dead, working together would probably kill them...

After one too many disappointments, Jodie Devlin took her own life. Too bad her suicide is only the beginning of her troubles. Until a new future can be created for her, Jodie will serve as one of Death's bounty hunters, retrieving souls who haunt Earth. She'll need smarts, charm, and trickery to convince these specters to give up the ghost and move on. Of course, these same skills will come in handy for verbally sparring with her bull-headed, know-it-all trainer.

It's no wonder Luc Asante is so bitter toward women. His former wife ordered him taken off life support, condemning him to employment in the Afterlife. Now he has a trainee�...A Christmas Wish, by Robert F MooreLittle orphan Mandy sits on Santa's lap and asks for one Christmas wish. Mandy and her friend, Carmel the hamster, journey up the Christmas tree to reach the angel atop and have her wish granted. Along the way, Mandy and Carmel meet friends and foes who help or hinder their progress....School of Deaths, by Christopher ManninoThirteen-year-old Suzie Sarnio always believed the Grim Reaper was a fairy tale image of a skeleton with a scythe. Now, forced to enter the College of Deaths, she finds herself training to bring souls from the Living World to the Hereafter. The task is demanding enough, but as the only female in the all-male College, she quickly becomes a target. Attacked by both classmates and strangers, Suzie is alone in a world where even her teachers want her to fail.

Caught in the middle of a plot to overthrow the World of Deaths, Suzie must uncover the reason she's been brought there: the first female Death in a million years....Caught Up In You, by Colee FirmanLife has a way of shaping you into what it wants you to be, regardless of how much you fight it. Brantley Prescott is damaged. Scarred by a past she can't forget. Hiding secrets she's terrified to share. Searching for a future she doesn't believe she'll ever find. Myles Franco is alone. Burdened by mistakes he'll never live down. Fostering a deep resentment for the opposite sex. Unleashing his wrath on any girl who gets too close. Brantley has worked behind the bar long enough to recognize Myles for what he is--a douchebag player with nothing on his mind but keeping a steady stream of girls flowing through his bed. With his messy dark hair, sapphire blue eyes, rock-solid body, and endless tattoos he's imposs...Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a "half-breed." At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brother's death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Mindguard, by Andrei CherascuCalled out of semi-retirement, the telepath and Mindguard Sheldon Ayers is tasked with protecting an information package located inside the mind of a young woman who claims the knowledge she holds is vital to the future of mankind. Sheldon and his team must help her cross the most dangerous territory in the man-inhabited universe - the Djago Desert.

Hunted by the Enforcement Unit - the all-powerful Military arm of the Interstellar Federation of Common Origin - Sheldon's team must fight to keep the carrier alive and guard the integrity of her mind. But nobody suspects that Sheldon also has a dark secret, and it could end up changing the fate of the mission.

What the press is saying:

Scifi365.net: "C...Wordplay 2: Biblical Tales of the Lawyer's Lullaby, a Maze in Grace, and More (Christian Parables), by Jwyan C. JohnsonFun New Mysteries - Story Symbolism - Better Bible Memory!Have a Bible Study Smoothie after family dinner! Book 2 of the Christian Parables ® series continues its unique "blend" of Once upon a time and In the beginning. You'll taste the difference between your yellow highlighter and this better bible memory method through fun new mystery-laced short stories with symbolism. It's animated understanding in a less traditional, more biblical adventure for the "tablet of your heart (II Corinthians 3:3)." Scroll Up & Look Inside right now to find out how faith is like ice-cream! And later journey inside A Maze in Grace (the Parable). Walk with faith in the Parable of the Blindfold. Awaken anyone wit...Deadly Awakenings, by E L Russell Deadly Awakenings is a science fiction thriller about a brilliant scientist, Elizabeth Stosak and her struggle to navigate the dark world of corporate spies, assassins, and a secret society of ancient people in order to find her life-long friend and research partner, Shannon O'Quinn. She also fears that the secret to re-programming the human genome through genetic engineering, with its promise of new powers and immortality, has been lost in the wreckage of her plane crash. Shannon's body, however, is not found causing Elizabeth to gather their close friends to launch an international sea...Midshipman Henry Gallant in Space (The Henry Gallant Saga Book 1), by H. Peter AlessoVOLUME 1: Second Edition:

As the last star fighter in squadron 111, Midshipman Henry Gallant is on his way from Jupiter to Mars. With the United Planets' fleet on the verge of annihilation, he can expect no help as he passes through the asteroid belt and threatening aliens. With so much uncertainty about the aliens' capabilities and intentions, analyzing the captured computer equipment in Gallant's possession could prove crucial. The fate of Earth could rest on the abilities of Midshipman Henry Gallant. Unfortunately, it is his abilities that have been much in doubt during his tour of duty.

In an era of genetic engineering, he is the only Natural (non-genetically enhanced) officer left in the fleet. His classma...BLUE DIAMONDS: a gripping romantic suspense thriller, by Antonia Marlowe"Beautifully written, I was left wanting more! Every woman deserves a man like Tom." Angela Breardon

"Very touching in parts, in others super thrilling. A page turner!" John Dancy

"Blue Diamonds keeps you reading. Loved the Australian setting. I could not put it down." Eva Simmons

She picked the wrong man to reject. Now he wants her dead.

After a failed attempt on her life by vengeful ex-SAS captain John Stratton, a young British woman takes on a new identity and life for herself in Australia as Chloe Clarke. When a chance encounter leads to a whirlwind romance with the charming and wealthy businessman Tom Wentworth, it seems her fortunes have taken a turn for the better. But as he...Death Runs in the Family (The Alvarez Family Murder Mysteries Book 3), by Heather HavenWinner of the Global Best Mystery Fiction 2013.
Lee Alvarez' ex-husband, Nick -- a man she divorced with joy in her heart and a gun in her hand - sprints back in her life only to disappear again. She'd love to leave it at that, but could he be responsible for the recent death of her cousin, who keeled over at the finish line of a half-marathon in front of hundreds of spectators? As PI for the family run business, Discretionary Inquiries, Lee follows the clues to Vegas, where she joins forces with Shoshone PI, Flint Tall Trees. Together they uncover a multi-million dollar betting syndicate, a tacky lounge lizard act, and a list of past but very dead runners, plus future ones to off. At the top of the 'future' list is the lov...Hollywood Enemy: A Hollywood Alphabet Series Thriller, by M.Z. KellyHOLLYWOOD ENEMY: A Hollywood Alphabet Series Thriller

So you think you've got problems, meet LAPD Detective Kate Sexton and her canine partner, Bernie. Thirty years after Kate's father was murdered in cold blood his killer is back and he's coming for her. After the department decides to temporarily assign her to work with the FBI to get her out of harms way, Kate soon learns that things have gone from bad to worse when she's assigned to help track down, The Artist, one of the most deranged and sadistic serial killers in the history of the agency. As The Artist's killing cycle approaches, Kate teams with hard-headed FBI agent Joe Dawson who has recently come out of retirement to work the case. 
As Kate and Joe t...Stone and Silt, by Harvey ChuteA ruthless murder and a stolen shipment of gold. At school, sixteen-year-old Nikaia Wales endures the taunts of bullies who call her a "half-breed." At home, she worries about how her family will react if she reveals her growing feelings for the quiet boy next door. Those are soon the least of her troubles. Nikaia discovers a hidden cache of gold, and when police find a corpse nearby, her father becomes a suspect. Worse, Elias Doyle is circling, hungry to avenge his brother's death. Nikaia desperately searches for clues to save her father. In her quest to find the killer, she learns about the power of family, friendship, and young love....


----------



## KBoards Admin

The One, by Vivienne Harris-ScottA word of caution: Beware of whom you sleep with, they just might change your life!!! This is the sign the woman should have been wearing...with warning bells too! An odd encounter. That's how it starts. When Julian McCarty -- self-confessed philanderer, quintessential player, actor, restaurateur and bored millionaire -- collides into a random woman at LAX airport, little does he realize his life as he knows it is over. A few drinks, a good dinner, a one night stand and great sex. That's the way it usually goes. Nothing to write home about, right? Right. Except, he's crossed paths with The One. He wakes up the next day and finds a note. A stunning chain of events is triggered, and a parti...Back by Sunrise: A magical realism story (Eternal Light Book 1), by Justin SloanA young girl learns that love and family are forever with the help of a magical necklace that transforms her into a bird.

- Movie rights recently optioned! 
- Reached #5 on "Amazon Best Sellers, Children's Bird Books"

Select Reviews:

"Great read! This book relays to all readers how our loved ones never completely leave us. As long as we have our memories, friends, and imagination...our life will continue to include those whom we have loved. I also thought the cover was brilliantly created, capturing the essence of the story." 
- Alton Campbell, JR.

"A magical story about friendship and family. I fell in love with the characters in this book. Justin Sloan creates a seamless imag...Lieutenant Henry Gallant (The Henry Gallant Saga Book 2), by H. Peter AlessoIn an era of genetic engineering, Lieutenant Henry Gallant is the only Natural (non-genetically enhanced) officer left in the fleet. In spite of his superiors' concerns that he is not up to the challenge, his unique mental abilities have proven essential to the defense of the United Planets in its fight against the Titan invaders.

Serving on the first FTL prototype, the Intrepid, on its maiden voyage to Tau-Ceti, Gallant finds a lost human colony on the planet Elysium. Elysium's leader, Cyrus Wolfe, has allied himself with an ancient Artificial Intelligence which had lain dormant on the planet for millennia, but is now willing to protect the colonists against the Titans.

Gallant allies himself with Alaina Hepbu...You're Getting Married Soon... Now What? (Now What? Series Book 1), by Eeva LancasterHe loves you... you love her... but can you talk? This book covers the issues that often cause marital conflicts and the questions couples must know the answers to before they make a commitment. These questions sound simple... but if it's so simple, then why are they often left unasked? So often, relationships fail because of unrealistic expectations and disappointments caused by wishful thinking. These could have been avoided if couples were practical enough to realize that marriage is so much more than just love. There's living too.

An Excerpt from the book:

True Love&#8230; it's the most wonderful human emotion and one of the most elusive. We search for it, trying to find that one person in the whole world worthy ...Spider Woman's Loom, by Lorie Adair"In Spider Woman's Loom, Lorie Adair weaves a tale both lyrical and deeply relatable, a story of family, spirituality, and womanhood. Such beautiful language and images to savor, and yet the story is so compelling you can't wait to turn the page." -Tara Ison, author of Rockaway, A Novel

Spider Woman's Loom is an exquisitely woven tale by debut novelist Lorie Adair. Set on the vast and starkly beautiful Navajo reservation in the aftermath of Indian agents exploiting the land and sending children to faraway boarding schools for assimilation, Spider Woman's Loom is narrated by Noni Lee, an old Navajo weaver whose instinct for survival and fierce resistance drives away even those she loves most.

When her estrang...The Hunt (The Shifting Truth Series, Book 1), by Evie PlattGareth Cane has drawn the ire of the Roman goddess of punishment, is on uneasy terms with the Greek goddess of the night, and has just discovered that someone very unpleasant is sharing his hideout on Earth. He's going to need help to get out of this jam, and he finds it in the unlikeliest of women. Undercover officer Ginger Lorris has never believed in the supernatural. But after meeting the mysterious Gareth Cane, whose eyes sometimes shift to a smoldering gold and skin to a blistering white mane, belief is easy to come by. So she has few doubts that the drug dealer she's hunting is actually an ancient vampire who threatens her family, Gareth's life and all of Earth. To survive, they'll need the help of a vampire-hun...


----------



## KBoards Admin

When Love Comes: Diamond Creek, Alaska Series (Book 1), by J. Croix A poignant, sexy and heartwarming love story set against the stark beauty of Alaska. After a few years away, Hannah Gray returns home to Diamond Creek, Alaska. Once wild and impulsive, she shut her heart off to love and adventure after her parents died. Hannah hopes to rebuild her life and find joy again.

Burned once before, Luke Winters has committed himself to nothing but casual dalliances with women. Rugged and sexy, Luke finds no shortage of women happy to oblige.

When Hannah and Luke meet, their attraction is instant. Both fight the depth of their feelings-love is not part of the plan.

Hannah's sense of identity is shaken when she unearths a surpris...See You, by Dawn Lee McKennaYou will laugh loudly. You will cry ugly. But you will find it hard to forget Jack and Emma.

Sometimes the promise of something is so good that it's worth having, even when you know that you can't keep it.

See You is not a romance, but it is a love story; one filled with the rawness of risk and redemption and the dry humor that is the backbone of the South.

Emma has loved Jack since she was a little girl. But he was more than 20 years older and was raised by her grandmother, Miss Margret, so he's always been more of an uncle than anything else. He's never seen Emma as anything but a child.

Jack's been gone for ten years and Emma is now raising her daughter in the same house where she and...The Shadow Master's Miss (The Shadow Masters series Book 1), by Barbara St. RaineBook Description

Amazon Customers Exclusive: 
The Shadow Master's Miss, Book one in the shadow Master's series. An incredible and romantic Adventure in Historical Paranormal Romance

She prayed for an angel to light her way
But it was a sensuous devil in the shadows
Who answers her prayers...

When a neighbor attacks their ranch, Tara's mother begs her to escape with her siblings and keep them safe. Leaving her Mother behind to distract the killers who've attacked them was the hardest thing Tara had ever done.	Tara has just herded her sisters and brother to safety when they saw flames lighting the night sky. They fear their mother has perished in the blaze.

When ...Jonah, by M FlanaganInto a world of turmoil...
A world burdened with suffering, injustice, persecution, death...
A world where people kill in the name of their religion, their deity; where the pressures of mass-scale conflict and human impact on earth are building...
In a world where, at times, it can feel like darkness reigns and all is lost...
Into this world comes JONAH and dares us to hope... dares us to ask ourselves, what if......Blind Passion (Wyatt Brothers Book 1), by Bonnie DeeThrough personal darkness, two strangers find their way to each other.

Leah Schaeffer has come a long way since an accident took her sight. She's finally ready for independence, but convincing her wealthy parents she'll be safe on her own isn't easy. The first night in her own place at last, she encounters her neighbor with the midnight velvet voice and her world shifts again.

Since finishing a military tour, J.D. Wyatt has struggled both financially and emotionally. When Leah's parents hire him to act as her bodyguard, he seizes the opportunity. The catch-she can't know she's being followed. As he grows closer to the intriguing woman and begins to have feelings for her, the burden of this secret grow...The Depths: Solypse Book One, by Paul NeslusanThousands of feet below the surface world, the city of Solypse churns trade in the shadows. While the races of the depths meet the merchants of the surface in the city, evil forces begin a relentless slaughter of anything in their path.

With a temple unable to help, and a council unwilling to save its own people, it is up to an exiled dwarf, a reluctant assassin, and a failed acolyte to save the city from total annihilation.
...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The "Perfect" Parent: 5 Tools for Using Your Inner Perfection to Connect with Your Kids, by Roma KhetarpalGet ready for a parenting makeover!

If you're a parent today, you face extreme pressure to get everything exactly "right"-a pursuit of perfection that probably makes parenting feel hard. It encourages you to worry about whether you're doing a good enough job, and to wonder if your kids will turn out okay.

In The "Perfect" Parent, Roma Khetarpal puts all of that agony to rest. She explains that the key to a fulfilling parenting experience is to stop chasing an ideal and instead use your inner perfection to nurture a strong, communicative connection with your children-which will lead them to be happy, think positive, and do good.

Drawing from the fields of personal growth and emotional i...Knightshade: Perdition Bleeds, by John GroverIt is the year 1412 in the continent of Eurone. King Gravynmere has sent some of his best soldiers to investigate strange stories in the nearby border town of Faxon.
The men will soon learn there is more truth than fancy to these stories, for something walks in the fields, something with cloven hooves and fire dripping from its hands.

The king will rally his son, Prince Quinn, his entire army and all of the Kingdom of Vanosia to confront the very forces of darkness in an epic tale of adventure, magic and mystery as the veil between their world and Perdition grows thin.

Join the Prince as he battles for his land, his people and his beloved on a mission that will take him to ends of the world and back, through...Delicious and Deadly: Invitation to Eden (A Ludlow Hall Story - Book , by CC MacKenzieFalling in Love Can Be Lethal

Emma Ludlow's temperature is rising and it's not because of the sweltering Florida sun. Her lucrative business is slaughter and bloodshed. All she wants is peace and quiet in Eden to plot her latest murder. However, a much-adored celebrity chef is in Eden, too. The man is insufferable with an overblown ego she's dying to... kill. His slow smile may be Delicious, but she won't taste it, not again.

Being famous and wealthy isn't everything it's cracked up to be. Oscar Zamani learned that life lesson the hard way when he let the seductive Emma slip through his fingers. Now an Invitation To Eden has given him a chance to show her that, this time, he can be trusted.
But little does Os...Harmonic Deception: Does a tragic childhood excuse murder? (The Liz Hanlon Novels), by Barbara ReedDoes a tragic childhood excuse murder? You decide . . .
Tonight's performance could make Liz Hanlon's music career. For Liz, the night is magical until three teenage girls in outlandish disguises burst into the LA nightclub with assault weapons. Within minutes, two hundred patrons are stripped of their cell phones and valuables, one man is dead, and two others are wounded. As the robbers make their getaway, the shooter's belligerent remarks let Liz know this is more than a random attack . . . and she is the target. 
Desperate to expose the shooter before she attacks again, Liz seeks help from an eccentric investigator and her brother, an attorney, but neither they nor the police detectives believe the crime was personal.
...A Journal of Sin, by Darryl Donaghue'She walked on cobbled streets and past cottages with an endearing quaint charm, under street lamps of nostalgic beauty and beneath the moon of a starry countryside night. One of these idyllic homes housed a killer. A killer with no qualms about...'Read the first novel in the Sarah Gladstone series. New crime fiction from Ex-Detective Darryl Donaghue (approx. 72,000 words) A village isolated by a severe storm, and a young officer, alone and out of her depth. A troubled priest is brutally murdered, leaving behind a journal of the residents' confessional secrets; secrets certain people would have preferred he took to the grave. As word spreads, the pressure rises as the eyes of the town watch her every move. With ...Ashenland (Love Through the Sands of Time Book 1), by Gianna ScannellIt is the year 1197 BC in Troy of the Dardanelles.
Calypso is seventeen, mistrusting, lonely and mischievous. She should be; she's a princess. She hates her town and everything in it, and dreams to one day fly away from there. She knows nothing of running a royal palace because her mother has that responsibility, but then her mother falls ill. On her death bed she makes Calypso promise to take care of her dad and her people. Unable to fulfill her pledge, Calypso plunges into deep depression. To make matters worse, one night a fiery snake flies over her city and sets it on fire. Alone, confused and scared, tears streaking her soot-plastered face, Calypso invokes her dead mother.

Mother Earth hears her, and standing on th...The Second Bat Guano War: a Hardboiled Spy Thriller, by J.M. PorupFrom former Lonely Planet author J.M. Porup comes this gritty South American noir... 
Rats ate his baby daughter while he partied in a disco. Now Horace "Horse" Mann is a drugged-out expat teaching English to criminals in Lima, Peru. Oh, and doing the odd favor for the CIA. 
When his Agency contact, Pitt Watters, goes missing, Horse's desperate efforts to find his only friend lead him to a Buddhist ashram on the shores of Lake Titicaca. There Horse uncovers his friend's involvement with a group of Gaia-worshipping terrorists who want to kill off the human "disease" infecting the earth. 
Can Horse find his friend in time? And when he does-will he want to stop him?...Death by Nostalgia, by Andrew StanekWhen a young woman is shot dead in the ruins of the demolished building she used to call home, it's up to kleptomaniac detective Felix Green and his straight-laced associate, Sam Alders, to solve the case before the department runs out of patience with both of them. The investigation will take them deep into the victim's past, full of old grudges, lost loves, and missing gold as they unravel the most unusual case of Death by Nostalgia....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Saving Money on Groceries: The Beginners Guide to Saving Money in the Kitchen, by Richard AdamsTired of spending so much money on food? Want proven, practical ways to save money on groceries? If so, you're in luck...

Frugality expert Richard Adams' brand new book entitled "Saving Money On Groceries - How To Save Money In The Kitchen" reveals all manner of money-saving strategies.

Just a few of the topics covered include:

- How to regrow vegetables using nothing but a glass of water
- 3 food storage tips your mother never told you
- 9 edible foods we all throw away
- How to get cash rebates when grocery shopping
- A proven price-comparison tool to find the best deal every time
- The one tip that can save 10% or more off every shopping trip
- How to rejuvenate s...The Black Hand: Poisoner, by Joseph Francis CollinsJill Ringler never set out to be a murderer, but when no one believed that Uncle Ralph was sexually abusing a young cousin, she didn't have a choice. She had to do something, so she spiked his gin with antifreeze. As a precocious young teen, nobody suspected her...

Years later, history repeated itself when she learned the truth about her parents' so-called accidental deaths. Once again, she was above reproach or suspicion.

Now, someone has learned Jill's secrets, blackmailing her into working for a shadowy murder for hire organization. She is repulsed by the thought but again has no choice.

After her first contract kill, Jill has another problem: She is starting to enjoy the work.
...Dreams Must Die: An Action-Packed Dystopian Sci-Fi Techno-Thriller of the Far Future, by J.M. PorupThe time for dreaming is over. 
Jimmy Shade kills dreams. It's his job. As a member of the elite Dream Police, he defends the Collective against that poisonous nocturnal ooze. 
But when Shade gets infected with a dream, he finds himself on the run from his former colleagues. He must choose between his love for the Collective--and the dream he cannot live without. ...Surprisingly Simple Coconut Oil Recipes For Lazy People: 50 Simple Coconut Oil Cookings Even Your Lazy Ass Can Make, by Phillip PabloDo you want to ty coconut oil diet recipes but find the taste and texture too overpowering? Like many others, you may understand the health benefits of eating coconut oil but find the task of actually eating the meals daunting. 
Have no worry! This recipes book contains 50 surprisingly simple coconut oil cooking you can prepare and cook on the same afternoon. In other words, it is so simple, even your lazy ass can cook!

The meals guidance in this cookbook will allow you to take baby steps. There are 5 categories to choose from-appetizers, breakfast, lunch, dinner and dessert. 
Coconut oils can be used in a vast variety of ways. So, there is no reason to think that you have to make sacrifices in terms of your enjo...Hunter's Heart (Under Fire Book 4), by Rita HenuberNavy SEAL, Santino "Hunter" Lozano is ready to settle down. The problem is finding a woman suited to the long separations and hardships a military wife endures. When Hunter meets Celia West, he believes he's finally found the woman. A smart, beautiful Department of Defense contractor, Celia conducts "after-action" interviews with Special Operators giving her special knowledge of the demands of his job. She also understands there are things about the job he can never share.

Celia has long wondered what the secretive Spec Ops men are like away from the job. When the hot and mysterious SEAL asks her out, she accepts thinking there might also be some fun time between the sheets. 
Hunter soon makes it clear he wants...A Changeling's Tale, by Morgan KeganBeing the new girl in high school is hard enough without having to hide that you're a faerie. Siobhan Miller is the new sophomore in her Tennessee hill-country high school--and a faerie changeling. After centuries, the veil separating the human world from Faerie is thinning again, and magic is returning. With that return, Siobhan's Irish faerie heritage has emerged, giving her golden eyes, pointed ears, and feet like a wolf's paws. With the aid of her best friend Katie and the magical illusion power that cloaks her changed appearance, Siobhan struggles to keep her secret safe while dealing with first love, a jealous rival, and the mean girls clique at school. Having magic brings both power and respon...Delusion: The Narcissism Novels Book 2, by Tracy Skylar Johnson'Why do you get so much pleasure watching the pain you inflict on me?'

Almost crushed by an abusive ex and another narcissistic relationship, Isobel is terrified to find herself falling in love again. With a man she's not supposed to. How can she trust her romantic choices, after the previous horrors? As she carefully delves into relationship with her psychologist, the trauma of the past is out there, waiting to engulf her once more. 
Her beloved son, Dylan, has a near fatal accident and Isobel has to deal with parental alienation from his father, while Cynthia, her narcissist mother, invents even more outrageous stories to discredit her daughter and steal the Golden Child.
And as he becomes a teenager, Dyl...Living in the Light of Eternity: How to Make the Only Difference That Matters, by K.P. YohannanTake a fresh look at biblical discipleshipWe only have one life ... and only so much time ... We all want to do something of lasting significance for God. But how can we focus on eternal matters when we're constantly bombarded with real-time concerns and distractions? Find real answers to these questions in this contemplative yet highly practical book. Combining examples from Christ's life, eye-opening statistics and fascinating true stories, Dr. K.P. Yohannan will help you take an honest yet hope-filled look at your life. You will discover the keys to gaining-and maintaining- a vertical motivation in your service to God. And building on that solid foundation, you will learn how to be...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Memories of a Brainless Girl, by John SummonsA park. A murder. We enter a world of shadows, with an atmosphere of repressed passion, violence and corruption, a place where a sense of intrigue lurks beneath the appearance of things. It is also a world in which Natalie, a young woman from a small, struggling, Queensland fundamentalist Christian sect led by an American pastor, faces the deepest mysteries and conflicts of her life - the truth about the brutal death of her father, her crumbling faith, her awakening sexuality and an extraordinary but real brain disease that should have killed her but has left her miraculously intact. "Memories of a Brainless Girl" is a story that is sometimes humorous, satirical, thought-provoking and moving, about mind, God, miracles, mystery, murder and ...Epiphany - The Golding: A story within a story., by Sonya Deanna TerryA MYSTICAL FOREST

AN ANCIENT PROPHECY

A LOVE THAT SPANS LIFETIMES

First in the two-volume Epiphany series, The Golding is a captivating story-within-a-story that alternates between the work of an 18th-century author and the present-day lives of those who study his book.

Rosetta Melki, part-time tarot reader, struggling sole parent and full-time idealist, begins a reading group to examine a fantasy novel, and discovers the book to be anything but fiction.

The book, written in the 1770s by Edward Lillibridge, is a hidden history that reveals the true beginnings of the global monetary system. Lillibridge's tale surrounds...Star Brigade: Odysseys - An Anthology, by C.C. EkekeSixteen stories taking place during the cataclysmic events of Star Brigade: Resurgent. From the story of a veteran Star Brigadier compromised by a tragic secret to a pair of bounty hunters pursuing a psychic predator at the galactic fringe to a mercenary's dangerous gamble to carve out a better life for himself to how one harmless data search suddenly leaves Habraum Nwosu with a subordinate's life in his hands, each enthralling story in this space opera anthology expands upon the vast universe introduced in Book 1 of the Star Brigade military sci-fi series. Plus! Exclusive bonus content including two deleted chapters from Star Brigade: Resurgent! ________________________________________________...Twisted, Book One: Frozen, by Kennedy ObohwemuThis is the first of two books in the blockbuster series, Twisted. Let the adventure begin...	Supermodel Tola Benson never suffered heartbreak until bestselling author Mofe Esiri resurfaced in her life.	Barging into him at her best friend's place was the worst possible reunion she could imagine. To add insult to injury, he didn't seem to recognise her. It had been fifteen long years since they last saw each other, but she certainly�...The Stone Thread (The Stone Thread First Chronicle Book 1), by J. EvangelistiDr. Elizabeth Wellstrom risks everything, her career, her life, and her love in an attempt to uncover the truth about a murderer who appers to transcend time.

In 1980 her scientific study becomes a fight between good and evil, and a struggle between sanity and falling into madness. A harrowing suspenseful story unfolds. This is a fast paced intricate plot with many discussion points that will intrigue book club members or the individual reader.
This is part one of a series that takes place in 1980 A.D. and continues far into the future. The second novel in the series takes place in the year 3000 A.D.
...The Stranger Box, by Pamela CumingSet largely in and around New York City in the years leading up to 9/11, this debut novel--about a girl's attempt to find the mother who abandoned her when she was an infant--is a unique blend of psychological horror and coming-of-age tale. Simultaneously redemptive and revenge-fueled, it is ultimately the story of a daughter and mother's tumultuous journey of self-discovery. Eden, who is almost 16 years old, has lived a nightmarish existence. When she was born, her biological mother essentially abandoned her. Adopted and abused by a family eventually torn apart by tragedy, Eden finds herself homeless--and hopeless. Looking for a safe place to sleep in the tunnels beneath New York City, Eden is kidnapped by a delusional p...Fantasy of Frost (The Tainted Accords Book 1), by Kelly St ClareFantasy of Frost is the first title in The Tainted Accords.

Warning: You won't be able to put this book down.

I know many things. What I am capable of, what I will change, what I want to become. But there is one thing I will never know.

Being the Tatuma of our world, the next to rule, should have given me a privileged life. One full of friends, love and happiness. If my mother did not hate me, I probably would have had that. Instead, she has kept me veiled from birth, turning the possibility of this distant dream into a living nightmare.

Shunned by the court, abused from childhood, I am trapped within this material barrier and will never know my own fac...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Bear Goddess: Book 1: The Arcadia Series, by Kelley HeckartRomance, fantasy and magic in Bronze Age Arcadia (Greece)

Forbidden love&#8230; Broken vows&#8230; Betrayal&#8230;

Callisto, the daughter of the great Arcadian King Lycaon and the nymph Maia, has studied all her life to attain the high position of Bear Goddess among the nymphs of Artemis, taking a sacred vow of purity. But when she meets a mysterious man, her life changes forever.

Kasin is a prince among the fierce centaurs and one of few who can take human shape. A follower of Zeus, he is mystified to save a nymph's life and even worse, to fall in love with an enemy of the centaurs. He is torn between his duty to his people and his love for Callisto.

When the nymphs capture Kasin for their next sac...Cold Sheets. Hot Flashes., by Dawn Kraditor WatersOnline dating? At 61 years old? Everyone told Kendall she should try it, so she gave in. What she learned about the dating scene was enlightening, hilarious and depressing, but what she uncovered about her family, friends and herself along the way, was far more illuminating. Set in Virginia Beach in the early 2000's, this story is very loosely based on the author's mother. Think 100 Years of Solitude meets Sleepless in Seattle meets Bridget Jones's Diary minus 100 Years of Solitude....Fictional Worlds I: The Symbolic Journey & The Genre System (Storytelling on Screen Book 1), by L.A. Alexander "Create Your Own World!" is a motto of visionary artists. We all enjoy escaping into, and journeying within, fictional realms. Some aspire to create their own unique artistic worlds. Fictional Worlds I is VOLUME ONE of the four-ebook set. (Visit author's amazon page or storytellingonscreen.com for details on VOLUMES II-IV. Note that the print edition has all four parts under one cover). 
Intended for all readers who love literature and film, and especially for writers, filmmakers, and videogame designers, this ebook set points at new ways of navigating, exploring, and creating entrancing fictional universes. This set aspires to make its readers more confident fictional world travelers and compelling storyteller...White Seed (Seed World Book 1), by Kenneth Marshall The White Seed Brings Life to Worlds Three thousand years ago, the seeds arrived from Earth on hundreds of worlds. The developed ones formed the Network, connected only by radio and laser. Since the time of the seeds, nothing but information has traveled between the stars. Now a starship, The Child of Ambition, is changing that. Her first mission: to explore the dark worlds, the ones that failed. Kali Hakoian, pilot-astronaut and war hero, thought landing on the super-Earth of Keto would be routine. The emptiest seed world-its global ocean matted with algae and crawling with hurricanes-hides the oldest human ruins. Her crew of scientists: a dreamer, a believer, and a retired assassin. Their hypothesis-self...Coyote: The Clockwork Dragonfly, by Chantal NoordeloosA mysterious circus comes to town, dazzling the crowd with astonishing feats of magic and mechanics.However, when Coyote, Caesar and their new companion take a closer look, they find things are not as innocent as the posters suggest. A dark secret hides behind the brightly colored tents, one that may force good friends to grow apart.

Caesar stands at a crossroad, where he has to make a difficult choice, and, for the first time, Coyote finds herself wondering who her allies really are, as she takes on the most dangerous foes she has ever faced. 
...MIRACLES - TWO BOOK SERIES: MIRACLES - Expect Something Wild! - MIRACLES - The Holy Spirit's Fire, by Connie Bryson Book One: Believe Beyond Your Wildest Dreams. You've heard about the miracles that Jesus performed two thousand years ago during His earthly ministry. But did you know that miracles of biblical proportions still happen in the here and now? Never in her wildest dreams had Connie Bryson envisioned that God would use her in a supernatural way. She's not perfect. She's just a normal person who believes in the God of the Bible. And she's been graced to see many of His extraordinary signs and wonders first hand. Imagine being used by God to heal the sick, multiply food, and even to raise the dead -- the way Jesus said those who fol...The Mark, by A. A. PetersonHe's a cold-blooded killer, whose methods rarely justify his menace, however, his storied past has a curious way of catching up with him. When a disillusioned soldier leaves his military career to become a gun for hire, he resolves to once and for all sever his interests from outdated notions like patriotism and duty. His latest task is to finally eliminate a crime boss's longtime rival. However, before he finishes the job, he finds out more than he had bargained as unknown forces conspiring against him. And, he commits career suicide by leaving a witness behind, and breathing. Can he find out just who has him in the crosshairs before he himself becomes a mission accomplished?

As he uncovers a seamy world of human experimen...Children's Book: The Adventures of Brooklet and the Magical Monkey Pants: Book One, by BK WallaceBrooklet doesn't want to go to bed she just wants to wear her monkey pants! Lu Lu, her brown-eyed dog, watches as she ignores Mother's instructions. When suddenly she is whisked into the night by a confused jay bird, starting a great adventure filled with spectacular forest creatures, enchanting music, and the royal monkey family who believes she has finally returned to them. All the while her monkey pants seem to be transforming her into a real monkey! Scared and missing her family, all she wants to do is get back home! Adventures of Brooklet and the Magical Monkey Pants is a fun and unique fantasy about a defiant little girl and her discovery of the power her new mysterious magical monkey...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Waiting Game (The Chronicles of Covent Book 1), by J. L. FicksTale One of the Shade Chronicles...

Doljinaar. Kingdom of might and stone. One name is whispered upon the lips of every man, woman or child old enough to know fear. An assassin lives among them. A foreigner born of a far off dark land and yet lies as close as their shadows. An assassin that goes by the name of Shade&#8230;

It has been many long years since Shade left the black forests of his people, the Dark Elves, where he was trained among the ranks of the Unseen. He has grown rich and powerful in the world of men, feeding off mankind's compulsion for spilling its own blood. His name has become like a cold wind slipping in through the night, but even he tires of his own legend and yearns for a challenge&#8230;
...The Freezer (Genesis Endeavor Book 1), by David Kersten1966 was a bad year for retired Army officer Jack Taggart. Still reeling from the loss of his wife and daughter, a visit to his doctor reveals the worst possible news: cancer. Going in for his first surgery, he is uncertain if he can, or even should, face the challenges ahead. When he wakes up to find over three hundred years have passed, an entirely new set of challenges lay before him. Discovering where he is, how he got here, and why he is here is just the beginning of a life he thought was all but over. Now he has to fight for the very survival of the human species, a fight that will be centered around "The Freezer."...Smile Now, Cry Later (Chuck Restic Mystery Book 1), by Paul MacDonaldThe first book in a NEW detective series that just might make you quit your day job.

Chuck Restic hates his job. A 20-year career working in the risk-averse world of Human Resources for a large corporation has left him comfortably numb... and incredibly bored.

So when a co-worker goes missing without a trace, Chuck ventures out of the confines of his Los Angeles skyscraper into the great city down below. His search for the missing man leads him from the shady underworld of Armenian mobsters to the billion-dollar land developments that serve as the lifeblood of the city. Murder lurks at every turn.

Chuck's HR background proves more valuable as a moonlighting private detective than it does in the office....Press On Regardless, by Brent BaxterIt is May 1940. Most of the Royal Air Force squadrons deployed to France wait impatiently for the impending German invasion.

Part of a top secret experimental unit, Flight Lieutenant Roger Attwater flies mission after mission in a modified Spitfire, deep into enemy territory.

If he is successful, he can change the course of the coming battle, and maybe save his oldest friend in the process. But the RAF are about to face their greatest ever challenge, and the Germans are not Attwater's only enemy.

Based on real events, Press On Regardless is an action-packed story of the RAF in France during World War II.
...Romancing the Brush: An Austin, Texas Art Mystery (The Michelle Hodge Series Book 2), by Roslyn WoodsThirty-year-old Shell Hodge seems to have it all: a great life with Dean, the man of her dreams, and an art career that is taking off. But when one of the partners in her gallery, Garrett Hall, is murdered, Shell's life seems to go into a tailspin. She is thrown into a fearful state as memories of her parents' deaths surface, and she finds herself worrying about her relationship with Dean while she puzzles over Garrett's murder. To make matters worse, Shell's ex-boyfriend intrudes into a family visit at just the wrong moment, causing a rift between herself and Dean just when she needs him most. She is on her own again, and a killer is on the loose. Will she and Dean work out their troubles before something worse happens, or will it ...Hidden among Yourselves (Spell Weaver Book 3), by Bill Hiatt Taliesin Weaver faces more challenging mysteries than he has ever dealt with before.Unfortunately, solving them means the difference between life and death-and not just for Tal. He must find out why the spirit of murder is stalking the people of Santa Brigida. He must find out why a war god wants him dead. To keep a powerful enemy from going free, he must find and retrieve an ancient artifact from a realm he did not believe existed, a realm which he cannot enter, and which none of the inhabitants can leave. Along the way he must also try to figure out if one of his friends is really Alexander the Great reincarnated, how someone could be spontaneously resurrected, and whether a madman is really as mad as h...Energize Your [URL=Retirement:]Retirement:: Stories of Passionate Pursuits[/url], by Christine SparacinoWondering what to do with all that free time? Add this book to your retirement bucket list and find out! Energize Your Retirement: Stories of Passionate Pursuits presents retirees (ages 59 through 84) across the United States who found their passion in fun, meaningful, and stimulating activities. Enjoy entertaining personal stories, fascinating facts, and multiple resources to help you begin your new chapter in life. Meet Harriet, the mushroom hunter from Oregon; Kevin, the woodturner from Massachusetts; Voni and her husband, Paul who leave their home in Texas and ride their motorcycles for four months of the year. Learn from Bill, the magician; Nancy, the target shoot...A Groovy Kind of Love (The Bibliophiles Book 3), by Karen Wojcik BernerUptight British lit lover meets a free spirit at a book club and his world is turned upside down! After placating to his father's demands that he play Little League baseball and major in computer programming in college rather than his beloved English literature, Thaddeus assumed that several years into his career, he would finally get some peace and quiet. Then he met Spring Pearson, the younger, free-spirited daughter of Hippie parents, at a book club meeting. Instantly smitten, Thaddeus finally worked up the courage to ask Spring out. But will an old college pinkie-swear promise Spring made fifteen years ago get in the way of this bibliophilic romance? "A Groovy Kind of Love" is the third and final installment...


----------



## KBoards Admin

ALPHA, by S J MorrisThis book is towering in its scope and will challenge many people's thinking.

The human race stands at the pinnacle of its existence. Or does it? A philosopher in ancient Greece some 500 years BC thought they were at the pinnacle of existence. Could he have been right? What have we learnt since then? What can the villains and heroes of history teach us?

Alpha sets out to examine this and the other big issues the world faces today and in the future and what we can do about them. Perhaps you will come to a different conclusion than Alpha, or perhaps you will agree on the need for urgent action.

Alpha involves the story of a child prodigy and his search to discover what we can learn from mankind'...A More Bitter Pill, by Dishon BoroAt times some dreams act as pathway into the unknown future, it all depends on what kind of dream you experience. A More Bitter Pill is a literary work written on such a base, a bad dream is a nightmare and it is very disturbing as one tries to avoid getting into such unpleasant situation....Help for Hysterical Humans who Hope to Be Happy in Heaven or Here, by James SterngramHelp for Hysterical Humans (etc.) is a slender, vivacious volume of verse packed with music, magic, meditation, and humor. It's an inspired primer for making merry in one minute or many. It's the concentrated product of one human's ecstatic efforts to examine, enjoy, and enhance for his friends the adventure of eternity.

Author James Sterngram is a member of the Associated Individuals Desiring Enlightenment (Sometimes). AIDE(S) is a global prophet-making organization currently boasting roughly seven billion active members....Fire TV Stick User Guide: Support Made Easy (Streaming Devices Book 2), by Ronald PeterEverything you need to know about your Amazon Fire TV Stick...
Technology changes fast these days. Stay up-to-date on all the latest news on the Amazon Fire TV Stick by signing up to our free mailing list!
Do you want to get Amazon Prime or the Fire TV Stick for Free?
This book pays for itself in ten minutes! Inside you'll learn how to get over $300 in Amazon gift cards and a free subscription to Amazon Prime!
Still undecided?
The Amazon Fire TV Stick is designed to be easy to set up, but let's make sure you're getting the most out of your purchase. You'll learn how to watch movies through Amazon Prime, how to watc...The Anarchy Scroll, by Geoffrey SleightHidden in a land of riddles, spells and sorcery lies the mystical, Anarchy Scroll. When people in a small town begin disappearing, an occult expert suspects the diabolical entity, Eradicus, is on the rise. The world is in danger as two evil spirit brothers pave the way for havoc on Earth. Only the ancient Anarchy Scroll can prevent disaster. But the quest to find it is filled with peril.
...When Mom Dies: A Daughter's Unique Guide to Help Heal Grieving Hearts Today, by Dackeyia Q. SterlingWHEN MOM DIES is the perfect book for any and everyone coping with the death of their Mother. The author's Mother passed away, at the tender age of 62 -- while holding her hand. From experience, this daughter learned that pushing past extreme grief and sorrow and finding strength to live seems impossible when your Mother is your best friend. WHEN MOM DIES empathetically shares practical advice and great tips to help heal grieving hearts today!

This quick-read title includes chapters on:
  • What To Do When Mom Dies?
 • 12 Simple Things You Can Do Right Now to Feel Better 
• 31 Ideas to Encourage Your Healing Heart 
• Helpful Resources to Consider
 • The #1 Way You Can Honor Yo...MENACE: The Death Dealer, by Steve SamediMenace: The Death Dealer is the story of young Phillip Baxter III, a history teacher from southern Philadelphia. For some time, Phillip questioned why his father abandoned their family to start a separate life in Japan. The single mother, who struggled to raise him, is unexpectedly killed in a tragic car accident. A year later, Phillip receives a phone call informing him of his father's passing. He travels to Japan to attend the funeral and discovers that his father and grandfather were CIA sanctioned mercenaries who worked for an organization known as, The Black Hand Syndicate. From that point on, Phillip is forced to deal with the repercussions of his family's dangerous past while simultaneously embarking on a journey of self-discover...The Adventures of Manny Lark: A Sip From The Bloodwell, by Joshua Cox-SteibFollow the young(ish) half-dragon, Manny Lark, along on his mishaps and adventures in this novella length book. A fast paced, action packed, story of magic, aliens, dragons, and family skeletons (sometimes literally). Travel along with our supernatural protagonist as he tries to make it through one day at a time. Manny just wants to know how he wound up in a metal box, but a collection of cosmic powers known as the council of the ancients keeps him from this baffling mystery, and uses Manny's father, the Dragon Lord Braxus, to push him towards the undesired task of magical policing. It sounded like a case of unlicensed arcane business, and It should have been a straightforward job, but nothing is straightforward when dragons are involved.....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Turn On the Light So I Can Hear, by Teri KanefieldA young artist badly in need of money bluffs her way through an interview into a job she is not prepared for. To succeed, she must make room in her life for two people: Curtis, a deaf architect who has sworn he will never date a hearing woman, and thirteen-year-old Alex, profoundly deaf, rebellious, bold, and frightened. As each takes new risks in friendship and love, the hearing and deaf worlds come together. With sign language--nimble and evocative--at its center, Turn On the Light So I Can Hear is about reaching across distances, the transformative powers of art, and finding a place to belong. From the award-winning author of The Girl F...Rivka's Way, by Teri KanefieldFifteen-year-old Rivka Liebermann has never been beyond the walls of Prague's Jewish quarter. Inspired by her brother Jakob's stories of the outside world, Rivka longs to explore the larger city and surrounding countryside. She ventures outside, and what she experiences forever changes her ideas of her family, her community, and herself. Set in eighteenth-century Prague, this engaging story chronicles one girl's struggle to come to terms with her place in the world. HONORS FOR RIVKA'S WAY: -Sydney Taylor Book Awards, Notable Book 2001. -Lilith Magazine's 5th Annual Selection of Books for Young Readers -Included in Great Books for Girls, by Kathleen O...The Jaguar Key (The Eternals), by Katherine Starbird First place winner, 2014 Royal Palm Literary Award. "The author weaves a rich tapestry of vivid images, powerful emotions, and intrigue into an action-packed fantasy that I couldn't put down. She takes you deep into an ethereal world created from the earthiness of tradition and nature, born of blood and lust. Truly spellbinding!" Rosamond, a former jaguar goddess, wants to live an ordinary human life in Washington, DC, but the Eternals have other plans. Her carefully constructed life falls apart when her boyfriend suddenly leaves town. To suppress her animal instinct to hunt the man down, she travels to see her close friend in Oregon. Her friend's brother believes Rosamond can cross to the planes of...The Cemetery Sleeper, by Susan GrinerTen-year-old Freddy Pesterfield is certain his aunt's creaky old farmhouse in TN is haunted, and it's not long before he begins sleepwalking to the nearby family cemetery. Freddy desperately searches for a way to keep from waking in the graveyard, but he cannot stop a vengeful ghost from luring him there.

With the help of his wary cousin and his superstitious friend, Freddy looks for remedies to get rid of the ghost named Tump. Can Freddy unearth the mystery of Tump's death before Tump leads him to the cemetery one last time?
...For I Am With You, by Judy HaarFor I Am With YouMedical Thriller A virus over a billion years old. A team of weary virus hunters. An unthinkable enemy. The end of mankind. When Jenna, a Ph.D. in virology working for the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, stumbles upon a new virus concealed within an outbreak of Ebola, she discovers something far more terrifying: unimaginable, living, and experimenting with the human race, a sentient virus with a distinct plan. It surfaces, directing its team of children to control the very essence of mankind, the soul. A battle is waged, the reason, to live past us. Who will win the final war. 'For I Am With You' until the end of the world. ˃˃˃ Do you love thrillers? 'For I Am W...Then Again (Realms Of Our Own), by Michael CarneyIt's the last few minutes of Millennium Eve, December 31 1999. But whilst the rest of the world is celebrating, Outcast Angel Jesse and a ragtag bunch of genetically enhanced trainees are desperately trying to save a Russian politician from an unknown assassin.

The crowd is counting down the last few seconds till the new millennium -- and then suddenly everything changes. What just happened, will it happen again and is there anything that Jesse and his team can do to prevent the assassination?

THEN AGAIN is one of a collaborative series of short stories published under the collective banner REALMS OF OUR OWN.

Realms Of Our Own is a new model in Science-Fiction anthologies, inviting each author to cont...An Unexpected Performance, by Kim Smith&#8230;"An Unexpected Performance would be an intriguing book for teenagers and young adults, especially those who want an intimate view of the difficulties in the South during the Civil War&#8230;." Robert Sells

TW Ervin II says&#8230; "a good read. It's targeted at a YA audience but, like so many novels out there, readers beyond their teens can easily enjoy this novel. It's fast paced and has a U.S. Civil War-time travel element that works well and makes the novel click right along."

Susan Cook said: . "Some of the parts that showed different emotions--real emotions--that we can only guess at from the era were very powerful. I do not want to give away too much-- so go get it and enjoy the trip."

A ...The Terminus Project, by G.L. JonesDeep in the void, at the far end of the galaxy, a United Core Worlds mining station clings to the surface of a blasted and forbidding planet. A small group of UCW employees toil endlessly to mine precious ore from the deadly surface of the planet. Without the ore, the colony planets would collapse. The ore powers the ships that keep mankind in space. A galaxy class UCW supply ship arrives in orbit. A drop ship that delivers vital supplies, detaches and crash lands into the deep space link. With the communication hub out of commission, the station can't communicate with the Deep Space Hub, their only link to the rest of humanity. The supply ship that hovers in orbit is not responding. Something survived the crash. Something stalks the ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

For Sure & Certain, by Anya Monroe**She knits, cans jam, and lives in the city. He's an Amish college student, breaking the rules. They're so right, it's wrong.**

Marigold, a recent high school graduate with a shady past, is looking to redefine herself. She doesn't know what she wants exactly, but college isn't it.

When she meets Abel, an Amish guy on Rumspringa, his 'running around' time, she doesn't plan on falling for someone wearing a straw hat and suspenders. But she can't help it, Abel is the breath of fresh air she's been waiting for.

Abel, who's moved to the city for a summer program at Jamestown, never imagined Marigold would be drawn to the life he was trying so hard to avoid. His family expects him to take ove...GIFTED ((The World of Flesh and Blood Book 1), by Agapé PerezIn a world where one out of ten people are GIFTED with supernatural abilities, society has passed "The Genetics Act" outlawing all genetic anomalies-making it a crime to be GIFTED.

After being released from a maximum security facility, Agapé is ready to pick up the shattered pieces of his life and win back Sarah, the woman of his dreams. But it's complicated. His gift, his curse, it seduces his conscience-allowing the deceased and criminally insane to take refuge in his body. Can he preserve his sanity-keep the madness at bay long enough to destroy the evil spirits entombed within? Will he make it out alive, when assimilating back into society means being viewed as an object of consumption?

To love ...Eleven Days: An Unexpected Love (Days Trilogy Book 1), by Lora LindyREVIEWS: 
"Loved the story. Could not put it down. A great mix of romance and mystery. Ms. Lindy adequately describes the emotions of her characters and takes the reader on an unbelievable adventure. This begs for a sequel. I want more from this author." -- Francine Fuqua, author.

"I just finished reading this book last night - could not believe a book would bring me to tears like this one did - I am hoping the sequel comes out soon as I want to see what happens next - and of course I have been putting my own "spins" on how the next book plays out - thanks so much for keeping me glued to my Kindle." -- Sue
BOOK DESCRIPTION:
After the death of her beloved cousin, Lana Andrews has to get away to be alone, to gri...Athena's Oracle: An Heirloom Vampyres Novella (An Ema Marx Novel 0.5), by J.D. BrownHer love was doomed from the start... Leena's 'gift of sight' secures her place as the next great oracle of Athena. Instead of being groomed for wifehood like other girls, Leena spends her days within the walls of the Acropolis, shuffled around by the clergy and doomed to be a virgin forever. Before her ascension, Leena decides to take matters into her own hands. With the help of her father's book of alchemy, she casts an incantation calling forth her own personal hero. But when that hero turns out to be a rogue vampyre prince with a haunted past, Leena begins to question if her feelings for him are the work of divine intervention, or a love spell gone horribly wrong. Athena's Oracle is a prequel to the novels Dark Hei...A Game of Proof (The Trials of Sarah Newby series Book 1), by Tim VicaryA mother's worst nightmare - can her son be guilty of murder?

Sarah Newby, who left school at 15, and was living as a teenage single parent on an inner-city estate, has worked her way up to begin a career as a criminal barrister. But what should she do when her own son, Simon, is arrested and charged with a series of brutal rapes and murders?

Has Sarah, in her single-minded determination to create a career for herself, neglected her son so much that she no longer knows him? He has often lied to her in the past, so how can she trust him when he says he is innocent this time? And what should she do when she herself uncovers evidence that seems to suggest his guilt?...Dark Heirloom (An Ema Marx Novel Book 1), by J.D. Brown"You're a vampire" is so not what Ema Marx wants to hear when she wakes from a two-day coma in a cryptic yet exquisite castle in northern Finland. Unfortunately, it explains a lot. Like why she's able to see in the dark and walk through solid objects. What she doesn't understand is why the other vampires expect her to have all the answers. It's their fault she turned into one of them...right? Jalmari's hatred for his old-man intensifies when he's ordered to bring that troublesome girl to their castle. He has a clan to run; there's no time for babysitting newborn vampires no matter how they were converted to their culture. But when a two-thousand-year-old premonition threatens to take the crown and his life, Jalmari sees no other ...A Plague of Shadows: A New Adult Dark Fantasy (The Harbingers of Light Book 1), by Travis SimmonsA darkness seeps through the night. A plague that corrupts and turns people into mindless beasts called darklings.
The land of O lives in fear of magic. Magic comes from the darkness, just as the shadow plague does. The shadow plague brings the darklings who are mindless and corrupting. When Abagail comes in contact with the shadow plague, she knows she either has to control it, or be cleansed with sacred fire.

Abagail Bauer doesn't believe in other worlds outside her homeland of O. She believes they are just fantasy, something that belongs to the books her father reads. But when her father finds she's caught the shadow plague, he sends her to live with her Aunt Mattelyn in a world known as Agaranth. Mattelyn...Deep Down, by Jack ParkerAlex Rivers has secrets. Alex had enough problems. The last thing he wanted was to be thrown into a summer camp that is anything but. Shadow figures in the night, everybody acting strangely and a fight for escape was definitely the last thing he expected....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Between Two Wolves and a Hard Place: (Honeycomb Falls Book 4), by Cassie WrightHoneycomb Falls Book 4 - STANDALONE

A BBW in search of redemption + Two gorgeous werewolves from her past = Hot 'n Heavy Romance!

Kiera's life has come crashing down around her ears. When her boyfriend steals her business and home, she returns to Honeycomb Falls to plan her revenge and start a new glassblowing shop. Yet she hadn't counted on running into Dean and Drake, her childhood shifter best friends - who are now all grown up, totally growly and sinfully hot! Will these two werewolves give this curvy girl the time of day after the way she broke their hearts one golden summer so many years ago?Look What the Wind Blew In (A Dig Site Mystery Book 1), by Ann CharlesA steamy jungle, an ancient curse, a deadly secret-one big sweaty mess!

From the award-winning author of the Deadwood Mystery Series comes LOOK WHAT THE WIND BLEW IN, the first book in the Dig Site Mystery series.

"Intelligent and witty characters and an exotic mystery set in an archeology dig among Maya ruins-don't miss this entertaining adventure!" -Pamela Beason, Author of the Summer Westin Mysteries & the Neema Mysteries

Welcome to the jungle ...

A headstrong and determined archaeologist.
A tall, dark, and unwelcome photojournalist.
Both are trying to unearth secrets that have been long buried, but an ancient Maya curse threatens to destroy them ... unl...Murder Offstage: A Posie Parker Mystery (The Posie Parker Mystery Series Book 1), by L.B. Hathaway"This novel is a first class cozy worthy of Agatha Christie."** Praise for 'Murder Offstage' by Sweet Mystery Books ** Like your mysteries cozy and set during the Golden Age of Crime? This is the first book in the Posie Parker mysteries, although this novel can be enjoyed as a stand-alone story in its own right. Set in London in 1921, 'Murder Offstage' is full of intrigue and red herrings. This is a classic murder mystery which will appeal to fans of Agatha Christie and Downton Abbey. When Posie Parker's childhood friend is robbed of a priceless jewel and becomes a suspect in a cold-blooded murder case, budding detective Posie vows she will clear his name. Aided by her serio...The Silent Girls, by Eric Rickstad With the dead of a bitter Vermont winter closing in, evil is alive and well . . . Frank Rath thought he was done with murder when he turned in his detective's badge to become a private investigator and raise a daughter alone. Then the police in his remote rural community of Canaan find an '89 Monte Carlo abandoned by the side of the road, and the beautiful teenage girl who owned the car seems to have disappeared without a trace. Soon Rath's investigation brings him face-to-face with the darkest abominations of the human soul. With the consequences of his violent and painful past plaguing him, and young women with secrets vanishing one by one, he discovers once again that even in the smallest towns on the map, e...Far From Breaking Waves, by Brad P VincentThis poignant and gripping memoir chronicles Author Bradley Vincent's six month deployment in land-locked Afghanistan. Following a 27-year military career that led him to the role of a Mine Warfare and Clearance Diver (MCD), Mr. Vincent found himself serving as a member of the Royal Australian Navy.
His no-holds barred tale will captivate you with his deeply personal observations and insight into a war not many agree on. Delve into this thought-provoking story of one man and the experiences he shared with his team in a world far from the safe havens of home.
Far From Breaking Waves will prove to be a story that will resonate with many and will challenge your beliefs. This wonderfully-crafted, honest account is sure to open up di...Finding Faded Light (New Eden Series: Rexall Cycle, Book Two), by Jarrett RushThe government has collapsed, RomaCorp is rising in its place, and Weber Rexall threw the first punch in a fight with Roma that he and his friends weren't ready to finish. With Roma looking for him, he's fled New Eden for the Outer West, hoping to give his friends time to prepare for an inevitable second round. He just never expected that to take two years.

Scratching out a new life far from home, Rexall thought he had longer to stay out of Roma's reach. But with a hefty reward on his head, desperate thugs are eager to turn him in, and a relentless Roma security agent he knows all too well has come to bring him back.

Rexall could run again, but RomaCorp won't stop unless he can finish the fight he started. Yet to...Ribbons of Death, by Edita A. PetrickThe ancients believed that once in a Blue Moon a child with Peacetaker powers is born. Such child, when grown to maturity, can seed murderous madness in people's minds by merely walking amongst them. A simple amulet activates the Peacetaker's powers. When a horribly scarred man knocks on the door of Stella Hunter's ramshackle cottage in upstate Montana, she lets him in. What's there to lose? The book critics killed her chances to warn the world about myths and legends behind the myths and legends.

But once the man pushes a book smudged with bloody fingerprints across the table, Stella sees a glimmer of hope. She may re-establish her credibility within the scientific community and vindicate her 'peace-taker' theory. Sh...Mummified Meringues (Lexy Baker Cozy Mystery Series Book 10), by Leighann DobbsMurder hits a little too close to home for bakery owner Lexy Baker when a grim discovery is made in her homicide detective husband, Jack's, basement.

With Jack as the main suspect, Lexy has to turn up the heat and find the real killer while still trying to whip up the perfect meringue cookie recipe for the Brook Ridge Falls Desserts Contest. Normally, she would enlist the aid of her amateur detective grandmother, Nans. Except ...

Nans has a secret and is uncustomarily disinterested in investigating. Not to be daunted, Lexy turns to her iPad-toting posse of grandma sleuths who help her sift through the clues in an investigation that keeps dishing up the most unlikely suspects.

When a surprising twist c...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Burkheart Witch Saga Book 3: One Wish, by Christine SuttonLittle Grace is all grown up with a baby of her own on the way, but the fairy tale magic that follows her family is not done with them yet! A devastating loss has hit the Burkhearts, shaking the entire family to its very core. There is little time to grieve before evil witches, werewolves, vampires and a force that Grace can't even imagine try to ruin the family. Can Grace make everything right? Can the family band together and defeat the evil that threatens to destroy them? Read this third installment in the series and see if everything can be righted with just one wish....Almost a Turkish Soap Opera (a Middle Eastern Cultural Quirky Family Affairs World Literature Drama Series Book 1), by Anne-Rae VasquezDirector's Cut. A humorous look at arranged marriages, betrayals, immigration woes and family affairs in this quirky contemporary literary romance Middle Eastern Asian American multicultural adventure-sprinkled with a dose of cultural drama and full of unexpected twist and turns expected in contemporary world literature fiction. ------- Watch the movie at almostaturkishsoapopera.com or on Amazon amzn.to/1w6Vu45 -------- Finalist New Generation Indie Book Awards 2013 World Literature and adapted into award winning feature film Adel and Kamil, two young charming Turkish men want to immigrate to North America. Adel's ruthless grand uncle arranges him to marry Yonka (his spoiled obnoxious cousin) in exc...The Fixer, Season 1: Complete: (A JC Bannister Serial Thriller), by Rex CarpenterJC Bannister calls himself a solutionist. His powerful clients call him a fixer. His enemies, a ruthless hitman for hire. For the right price, he'll fix your problem.

Bannister accepts a high-profile assassination contract due to the influence of old friends. When the contract details change and call for the public execution of a US Senator, Bannister begins to think he's being set up. Walking away or carrying out the contract holds the same price: hunted for life. Unless he and his team can come up with a different solution.

But when the Senator is murdered before Bannister and his team have the opportunity to implement their alternate fix to the problem, they soon find themselves in the crosshairs of a full blo...Sometimes We Ran 2: Community, by Stephen DrivickIt has been one year since the zombie apocalypse. Most of humanity has been wiped out.

Hiding in the ruins are red eyed, predator undead waiting for the next unfortunate victim to cross their path. Our hero John Linder, and his road companion Claire have survived among the dead by using their wits and sticking together. They have also had a little luck.

But now it appears their luck has run out.

Low on supplies, they have reached the end of the road. A daring raid on a dangerous highway overpass filled with man-eating zombies is the only thing between them and starvation. This raid will catapult Claire and John into the daily lives of two distinct groups of survivors.

One of these groups m...Do it Better!: 30 often overlooked and undervalued fitness concepts, behavior tricks, and habits., by James H. MayfieldIt's time to DO IT BETTER! Lose weight and become more fit by upgrading your current lifestyle with 30 easy to learn fitness concepts and behavior tricks. If you've ever tried traditional diets and exercise plans, you probably know that while they can be effective, they are also stressful and often difficult to adhere to. You can DO IT BETTER! It's time to learn how to get in shape and live healthy without the stress. Success hinges on more than hardcore discipline. Whether you're a complete beginner or an experienced fitness junkie, you can get and stay fit more easily, by using the right behavior tricks at the right time. Written by an experienced fitness athlete, this book...So Wills the Heart: Book 4 in the Great Plains Romance Series, by Corrissa JamesWhen the tough gets going, artist Evie Jacobson runs away.
When her great aunt leaves her a property in rural Nebraska, Evie uses the opportunity to escape her boss, who's deluded himself into thinking she loves him. But life in the country is a bit too tame for Evie-until she meets Jonathan Clark, a man who tests the limits of her spontaneity. When Evie discovers that Jonathan might not be everything she expected, will she run away yet again or will she have the strength to stay and face her greatest test?

Jonathan Clark's afternoon break from working the ranch turns into a fantasy-come-to-life when he encounters Evie Jacobson skinny dipping in a private pond. His water nymph's playful side excites him lik...I Want to Be a Chef! (A Fun Rhyming Children's Book for Ages 6-8 and Up) (When I Grow Up 1), by Karin R.FREE BONUS GIFT INSIDE
This children's book is full of fun pictures, fun rhymes, and fun knowledge about chefs. Introduce your child into the world of a chef: learn what a chef does on a daily basis, what it takes to become a chef, what kind of tools are used by chefs, what skills are used by chefs, and what kind of surroundings chefs are in.

Thank you for choosing our children's book. As a sign of appreciation, we've put together a small gift for your child. Please check out the link in the book to receive your free gift.

Our "When I Grow Up" series will inspire kids and spark their imaginations. With this series, we will guide kids to find their passions early in life. We hope to motivate them to...Cry of the Firebird (The Firebird Fairytales Book 1), by Amy KuivalainenAnya is reeling from the murder of her grandfather when a strange man in a black suit pays her a visit at a small café. But this is no ordinary man. He's Tuoni, a Finnish god, here to explain to her that, for centuries, her family has protected the gates to the Otherworld. Anya must awaken the dormant magic inside her, or the weakening gates will open and both the real world and the Otherworld will be destroyed.

Joined by a Skazki prince who can transform into the legendary firebird, Anya is hunted by the prince's dark-magic-wielding brother, and they are forced to flee to Skazki for safety. There, they meet a host of friendly and hostile forces, and Anya learns the secret history of her family. But Anya's magic is unsta...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Death is Long Overdue (Phee Jefferson Book 1), by Amy LillyWhen your time's up in Miller's Cove, there's no chance to renew...
Antique-loving librarian Ophelia "Phee" Jefferson is perfectly content managing the small library in Miller's Cove. It's a peaceful village where her greatest annoyances are unreturned library books and the fact that handsome deputy sheriff Clint Mason doesn't seem to notice her. When Phee discovers Huey Long's naked, dead body, her humdrum life is rewritten. As bodies start stacking up, they all seem to have one thing in common - Phee. Will Phee's transition from mild-mannered librarian to amateur detective help book the murderer? Or has Phee's time come due?...Amish Romance: Let Go and Let God, by Sandra BeckerRuth's father Samuel is worried about his fifteen year old daughter on the eve of rumspringa.
Samuel's biggest fear is to see Ruth marrying an Englischer. Ruth goes off to meet her aunt and everything seems to go well. 
But only for a while. 
When Samuel comes to know that Ruth is attracted to an Englischer, his worst fears come true.
How will Samuel respond to Ruth's infatuation?
Will Ruth see the light and choose her family over a stranger? Or will she be swept away by the Englischer's charms? 
Let Go and Let God is a sweet clean Amish Romance that weaves together family values, personal choices and above all, God's own designs for our lives....The Bicycle Waltz: A Novel of Round Dance and Romance, by Paul R Zimmer"When did ballroom dancing get this easy?"

Haunted by a traumatic incident in his past, Alan Christiansen desperately wants to learn how to dance. After several failed attempts, he stumbles onto Choreographed Ballroom Dance (Round Dance), and begins to make progress. His instructors, Ray and Shelly Tenrio, are famous in the Round Dance world, popular choreographers and featured teachers on the festival circuit. Once married, they are now divorced, but Ray seeks a reconciliation. Shelly's world is turned upside down when one of her nephews is diagnosed with a rare case of thyroid cancer. As his parents fly around the country searching for answers, it falls to Shelly to care for his twin brother. Uncomfo...Pest Control, by Sofia Diana GabelJoseph Vogorev hates spiders and loves money. As the president and CEO of chemical giant Pest No More, he develops a neurotoxin pesticide specially formulated to target only arachnid species. When outspoken environmentalist Gale Pacalis realizes the potential for planet-wide devastation, he wants more than anything to bring Vogorev down. With a host of quirky friends, he collects data to prove Arach-No-More's lethality. Teenaged Amelia joins his group because she's personally invested; her pink kneed tarantula, Pinky, died. It's a race to save the world, but as Gale and his friends go head-to-head with Vogorev, the many obstacles they face makes it seem impossible to win. Mainly because Vogorev has unlimited money and a limited consci...First Born, by Richard La PlanteFrom his first breath, people know that John Reed is special. Gifted with an uncanny awareness and ability to communicate, he also possess the power to heal. Before long, a local priest heralds the infant as a new messiah, inadvertently drawing the attention of Neo Tech, part of a clandestine organization whose dark web extends from major multinational corporations to the vaults of the Vatican.
Neo Tech believes that John Reed is neither holy, nor even human, but the first alien-human hybrid. They employ the beautiful Casey Lee Armstrong, an elite "remote viewer", to make psychic contact with the baby. What Casey discovers changes her world forever--and makes her a threat to Neo Tech.
With the baby missing and her life in danger...On The Run, by J. M. ParkerOut on yet another drunken night, Bannon, an idealistic but self-destructive dive guide, gets caught in a drunken barroom brawl. An unexpected accident the next day leaves a diver he's responsible for stranded in the ocean. With the booze still on his breath, and terrified of the consequences, Bannon goes on the run.
Desperate for a way out of Thailand he strikes up with the Frenchman, a charismatic but ruthless drug smuggler offering Bannon a chance at freedom in return for one 'small' favor. As the two men travel toward the Golden Triangle, Bannon crosses paths with Alina, a beautiful traveler searching for a rare and powerful hallucinogenic. As Bannon begins to fall for Alina, and the Frenchman's sinister designs continue t...Mission Lisbon: The V-1 Double Cross, by Toby OliverAt the height of the War in 1943 British Intelligence receives a microfilm containing vital information about Hitler's so called vengeance weapons, the deadly V-I and V-2 rocket programme. A brilliant young French scientist, Jean Giscard, is horrified at the destructive nature of the weapons he has been forced to help develop. Thousands of lives are at risk, the weapons could quite literally affect the final outcome of the War against Nazi Germany. After successfully making contact with British Intelligence he is spirited out of northern Germany to neutral Portugal. 
On discovering Reichsfuhrer Himmler has ordered Colonel Otto Stackler, a member of the deadly SS Einsatzgruppen to assassinate Giscard it becomes a race against time to...Prisoner Prodigal Pawn, by Robert SparkmanThe Mozingo brothers, Elton and Charles, and their convicted-felon father BP, are the eponymous prisoner, prodigal son, and pawn caught up in an elaborate embezzlement scheme that its perpetrators would kill to keep hidden. The story is an insider's tale, set in the city of Albuquerque, New Mexico and revolves around a law firm, an Indian casino, tribal politics. Elton Mozingo has learned that the law firm he works for is responsible for his father being unjustly incarcerated. For the past twelve years, he has struggled with the stigma of having a father in prison, and the weight of his guilt for never visiting him. Elton sets out on a trail to fight for his father's freedom, and to free h...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Thirteenth Room (Kempston Hardwick Mysteries Book 4), by Adam CroftOver two weeks, three guests enter Room 13 at the Manor Hotel, but none comes out alive...

When a married man seemingly kills himself at a local hotel, Kempston Hardwick is not so sure the death was suicide.

As he tries to convince the police to investigate, Kempston yet again throws himself into an investigation where all is not as it seems, but not before the Manor Hotel is home to more suspicious deaths......A History of Magic, by ML LarsonLas Vegas is a city in flux. People come and go, either because they think they can win it big and leave all their problems behind at the tables, or because they feel like whatever they're missing in their lives, they'll find it under the neon lights and marquees of the Boulevard. For those who were born there, it's just another city where college is too expensive, jobs are too few, and very little happens.

Carly is one of those few, struggling to finish a degree she doesn't know what she'd do with when she got it. To distract herself from the stress of college life, she goes to club meetings at an off-strip magic shop, where amateur magicians gather and show off for one another.

Gunnar meanwhile brings his ac...ARTIS PRIME: A RIGA/AI SPACE ADVENTURE, by Tobias RooteIf you loved the PATTERN UNIVERSE, then you will enjoy this NEW SERIES which follows in its footsteps. ARTIS PRIME In this episode, a deadly game is afoot between RIGA and unknown enemies. She has stepped into a hornets nest and no amount of running will keep her safe. She must unravel the mystery of who, and why before they succeed in eliminating her. No easy task, when it seems they are everywhere. When she finally uncovers the truth, RIGA is left with no choice, She must defeat an enemy that is poised to strike at more than just the Empirum. The price of her failure will be the start of an interstellar war. ---------------------------------------------------------...Torn Trousers: A True Story of Courage and Adventure, by Andrew St.Pierre WhiteA humorous romp through the African wilds . . .

Tired of mortgage and car payments, thirty-something Andrew and Gwynn, and their
Siamese cat Woodie, did the proverbial vanishing act, ending up on a desert island in one of the most idyllic spots on Earth: the Okavango Delta in Botswana, southern Africa.

Woefully inexperienced, these two hapless escapees took control of a luxury lodge, where the rich and pampered went to spot big game while sipping G&Ts.

Trouble soon followed.

Amongst others, their guests included a famous Hollywood director, a group of French aristocrats, a Mafia lawyer, and a world-class cricketer. Their stays were punctuated by visits from bad-tempered elephants, m...The Cellini Payback: Morning Star Series 2, by Gary StullWhen an off-duty visit to a quaint Bavarian town nearly claims his life, cruise ship detective John Lochinvar (Lock) must reexamine his past. Someone wants him dead. While his life reads like a Shakespearean tragedy - a failed marriage, a tryst with a younger woman who's a dead ringer for the ex-wife, a grown daughter who schemes to reunite her parents, and a taste for alcohol of Dionysian proportions - nothing points to murder.

Beset by doubt and pursued by killers, Lock returns to duty on the Morning Star - a floating world of low-cut gowns and silk tuxedos, five course dinners and Cuban cigars, topless bathers and naïve tourists - a self-indulgent world where nothing is what it seems. In his one-week absence, c...Driver Chronicles: Book 1 - The Passenger, by Niall RocheJason Armstrong is a taxi driver doing his best to live a quiet life, recovering from the psychological wounds of the horrors of modern combat.

The most powerful men and women in the world have other plans for him though, leading him to become involved in one of greatest conspiracies in the history of humanity.

As hard as Jason tries he keeps getting thrown back on a path he'd avoid if he had any other choice. Along the way he learns who he really is, and just how important he is in a coming struggle for control of the entire planet.

The countdown to exposing who really runs the world you see around you has started&#8230;and it all begins with an old man calling a taxi.

For lovers of conspirac...Create a WordPress Website: In Ten Easy Steps, by Mari KaneCreate a WordPress Website in Ten Easy Steps, explains everything an entrepreneur must to do to build a web site - without knowing code. It describes how to promote your WordPress site in social media and present your business to the world. In this interactive ebook you'll learn the 10 steps to building and launching a WordPress website: Registering a Domain Name, Opening a Hosting Account, Installing a Theme, Adding Plugins & Widgets, Building the Site, Adding Blog Posts, Optimizing for Search, Connecting Social Media, Monetizing the Site, Maintaining the Site<br...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Face Stealer (Tombs Book 1), by Robert Scott-NortonBlood pooled around the body and left splatters up the walls. He looked at the gun in his hand and wondered what he was going to do now.

When his girlfriend is found murdered on the beach, Max becomes the prime suspect. But in this quiet seaside town, appearances are deceiving, and a terrified Max becomes the next target. Faceless assassins and a decade's old conspiracy threaten to rip the town apart and Max is caught in the middle. Trusting no one, he tears down the walls of silence that have been erected to protect humanity's biggest secret. In doing so, his meeting with the face stealer is assured&#8230;

How can he survive the ultimate thief? How can anyone?
Reviews
"If you like Torchwood...The Voynich Cypher (Cryptology Conspiracy / Intrigue Thriller), by Russell BlakeWhen a sacred relic is stolen from its subterranean guarded vault, Dr. Steven Cross, amateur cryptographer, becomes embroiled in a deadly quest to decipher one of history's most enigmatic documents - a 15th century parchment written entirely in unbreakable code: The Voynich Manuscript. Stalked by secret societies and aided by the daughter of a murdered colleague, a trail of riddles catapults Cross from England to Italy to the Middle East, where a Byzantine web of ancient secrets leads him to a revelation so profound it will change the world order. The Voynich Cypher is the second novel featuring Dr. Steven Archer Cross. The first is the Zero Sum trilogy omnibus. ~ ~ ~ Q & A with Russell Blake Q: W...Dying Embers, by B.E. SandersonGood girls don't play with fire.

Emma Sweet is tired of being a good girl. When she catches her husband cheating, she hits on the perfect plan to pay back all the men who ever broke her heart. Revenge isn't as simple as seducing her old lovers and tossing a match, but watching them burn is deliciously satisfying.

The one time in her life Agent Jace Douglas wasn't a good girl, she lost her family. Now she would rather run far and fast when it comes to fire. Too bad for her, she can't walk away from a case where fire is the killer's signature. Jace needs to face her fears and catch this murderer before the flames of her past-and the smoldering heat she feels for Detective Ben Yancy-reduce her lif...Kaleidoscope (The Vision Chronicles Book 1), by Chariss K. WalkerMike Lewis has a secret; he sees visions of the future through a kaleidoscope each time he closes his eyes. He's kept this mystical gift undisclosed for over fifteen years, but he's had enough of hiding and reaches out to a longtime friend, Dr. Nelson Fitch. Nelson teaches Mike to become the passive observer of the horrifying images enabling the ability to mend. Soon, the visions warn Mike of his own impending dangerous situations. Once the secret has been told, however, chaos erupts into Mike's life. He no longer knows who to trust-he's watched and tracked at every turn-and people around him are dying. Someone will do anything to learn more about Mike and this supernatural ability. Kaleidoscope covers the first eight weeks of tur...Fluency Secrets: Learn English Quickly and Easily (Learn Quickly and Easily Series), by Nicholas GeeFluency Secrets is a book for students of English.
As you may have guessed it from the title, it contains my top tips to becoming a fluent speaker.
These tips have helped hundreds of students across Japan over the last 16 years.
This guide will help you change your routines and set up new systems to learn English quickly and easily.
Learning English should be fun, and I will show you how.

Tips to Improve English Fluency
 
Your fluency in English language is what will determine how effective you will be at communicating. It does not only determine the flow of your conversations but also your command of writing the language. Since English fluency is at the core of your success in learn...On Her Father's Grave (Rogue River Novella, Book 1), by Kendra Elliot In a small town like Solitude, Oregon, keeping a secret can be murder. Stevie Taylor had left her sleepy Oregon hometown for a more exciting life. But after her police chief father passes away, the LAPD cop returns to Solitude and signs on as a patrol officer, hoping to heal from her loss&#8230;and from the horrific things she's seen in the city. In Solitude, everyone knows everyone else's business-and, to Stevie's dismay, local gossip soon ties her to the new police chief and a man from her past. Tragedy then shakes up the small town when a teenager dies after taking a strange new drug. Now, the seasoned LA cop must hunt down the dealer while investigating the most important case of her life, one that could...From King to [URL=Obama:Witness]Obama:Witness to a Turbulent History[/url], by Earl HutchinsonFrom King to Obama: Witness to a Turbulent History conveys the exhilaration the author feels at having walked in the shadow of history of a Dr. King, a Miles Davis, a John Lennon, a Bob Marley, and many others. Hutchinson's mission is to make the reader feel the exhilaration he felt meeting, talking with, interviewing and personally engaging with as a journalist, broadcaster, and activist the people whose monumental accomplishments affected the lives of millions over a half century from the mid-1960s to the first decade of the 21st Century....Non-Dual Perspectives on Quantum Physics, by Tomaj Javidtash

What are the deepest truths hidden in quantum physics ? 
Why are there astonishing similarities between the world of mystics and the world of modern physics ? 
Where does the illusion of separation come from? 
How is consciousness behind everything?

For thousands of years, mystical and religious traditions such as Advaita Vedanta have taught the concept of a nondual reality . In nondualism there is no mental, no physical-no separation between creator and creation. There is only one universe comprising variations of the same substance. 
But what do these bel...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Princess of the Wolves, by Sarah ReneeThe werewolf wants her heart. The assassin wants her blood...

Sixteen-year-old Princess Cana Amory has always led a charmed life inside the castle of the powerful King Kagan. But all that changes the night a mysterious assassin is hired to eliminate her - through whatever means necessary.

Suddenly, her life is plunged into chaos. In a desperate attempt to fight fate, Cana finds herself at the mercy of the only ones willing to help - the ruthless and feared werewolf pack hated all throughout the kingdom. Luka, the tenderhearted and undeniably cute werewolf prince, is determined to save her life. And the others have their own mysterious reasons for keeping her alive.

Cana has no choice but t...Shepherds, by J. Drew BrumbaughOlga is a genetically altered "shepherd" born to live at sea herding factory tuna. She lives with her two shipmates aboard a submersible raft in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. Toivo is an independent fisherman who, along with two dolphins, struggles to make a living catching what few wild tuna are left. The two of them should never have met. But, someone is killing shepherds and fate pushes Olga and Toivo to join forces just to stay alive. Together they must outwit heavily armed drug smugglers bent on killing anyone who gets in their way. The nonstop action hurtles toward a startling conclusion that will keep you on the edge of your seat....Her Time for Love (Historical Gothic Romance Kindle Unlimited Teen Young Adult), by Roxanne AmourHer Time for Love Historical Gothic Romance Mystery

They say time waits for now one except for the one person who can control it! Her Time for Love is an exciting love and romance classic unraveling in a beautiful historic European setting filled with mystery, madness and mayhem.

Desperately looking for love and willing to do whatever it takes to find the man of her dreams Abigail Leeds sets out on a not so typical adventure in Paris, the city of Amour.

Julien Lachance a young entrepreneur with a particular eye for beautiful things and willing to bend the rules to acquire them catches her eye.

Lucas Fortier a generous, kind and loving man is driven to the brink of insanity when love is los...A Life Before Sleep: A Mindshare Short, by M. Stephen StewartIn the future, the unauthorized dissemination of knowledge is a grave crime, and Doctor Samantha Vanay is a career criminal. Through secret teachings, she and her only friend, Rachel MacArthur, have become major players in an illicit empire of knowledge brokers-thanks to a delicate alliance with one very powerful, very mysterious man known solely as The Red Merchant.

On the hunt for a big payout, Doctor Vanay pushes too far, too fast, bringing her into the crosshairs of Planetary Link Corporation, her country's ruling power. The heat doesn't bother Vanay. She has a plan-keep her mouth shut and stay in The Red Merchant's good graces no matter what happens. But all that changes when Rachel starts cracking under the pressu...The Black Swans: A Tale of the Antrim Cycle, by N.W. MoorsTaisie MacDonnell loves Celtic music and when a traditional Irish group moves to her small town of Antrim, Maine, she's thrilled. She has no idea that becoming involved with Conn McLaren, the handsome pipe player will enmesh her in magic, a centuries-old enchantment and pursuit by the Fae. 
This is a modern retelling of the Irish story "The Children of Lir"....The Fall Of Celene: The Prophecies of Zanufey Book Two, by A. EvermoreThe Fall of Celene is a gripping tale filled with dragons, magic, wizards, sword and sorcery as we follow the coming of age of the heroine, Issa, on her treacherous epic fantasy adventure towards destiny - becoming the mighty Raven Queen of prophecy.

Keteth is gone, but the battle for Maioria has only just begun. Now Issa faces a far deadlier enemy as the Immortal Lord's attention turns fully in her direction. Hameka, a cunning, ruthless, brilliant commander takes his savage undead fleet of Maphraxies to the unsuspecting tranquil shores of Celene. Cirosa, her plans thwarted, hungers for revenge.

Issa's enemies are many, and few seek to join her cause. But a new hope is rising and it lies in the soul of a long ...Life Under Open Skies: Adventures in Bushcraft, by Tony NesterInspired by over twenty-five years of practicing and teaching bushcraft throughout North America, survival instructor Tony Nester recounts backcountry tales of nomadic adventures using traditional skills that have faded from the modern world. Laced with humor, insight, and nerve-wracking encounters with wildlife, sandstorms, flash floods, brutal cold, and unpredictable clients, Life Under Open Skies reveals a rare look into the 
often misunderstood world of survival.

Chapters include:

Bare Bones Survival

Guardian

Flash Flood!

Survival is All in Your Perspective

Cold

A Five Scorpion Night

KUYI

The Cave Where Tom Lived
<b...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ragnarok: I Bring the Fire Part VI (Loki Vowed Asgard Would Burn), by C. GockelLoki vowed Asgard would burn.

Bohdi Patel, latest incarnation of Chaos, wants nothing to do with Loki's psychotic oath.
Stranded on the icy world of Jotunheim with Amy Lewis, his friend Steve Rogers, and an unlikely band of civilians, magical beings, and elite military, Bohdi just wants to keep himself and his friends alive &#8230; but when you're Chaos incarnate, even the simplest goals are complicated.

If Jotunheim doesn't kill them, Odin will, and if Odin doesn't, the secrets they harbor might.

In the final installment of I Bring the Fire, Bohdi, Amy, Steve, and their companions learn that Chaos cannot be contained, some secrets cannot be kept, and some vows cannot be broken.

...Murder at Green Meadows: An Angie Walker Cozy Mystery, by Jessica WoodridgeAn Angela Walker Cozy Mystery Set In Florida

Angie Walker is a few days from fulfilling a life-long dream of being her own boss. Soon, she and her best friend will open a treasure/antique business on the Florida east coast.
But as a reporter for the Tequesta Sun, she has one last assignment - interview former boss Frederick Canterly about his five-decade career as publisher of the Madera Beach Tribune. 
The interview should be a piece of cake but her former boss very inconveniently drops dead.

Police believe he's been poisoned and detectives find an incriminating vial in Angie's purse. Now instead of opening the door to her business dream, she may open the door to a prison night...Defenders of The Sacred Land: Book 1 of the Sacred Land Saga, by Mark TysonDefenders of the Sacred Land...
Dorenn Adair is a simple innkeeper's son from a picturesque mountain village. When Lady Shey, a potent wielder of magic, introduces herself into his daily life, Dorenn is thrust into a world that fascinates him, but he was taught to hate and fear. Magic is stirring again in the Sacred Land, and with the help of his friends and some particularly powerful wielders, Dorenn must find a way to defeat the enemies closing in on him and save the Sacred Land from destructive forces.

...Seven Days of Friday (Women of Greece Book 1), by Alex A. KingSeven Days of Friday opens with Days of the Week underwear and closes with a forty-year-old secret that refuses to stay submerged.

Thirty-four-year-old Vivi Tyler is living her nightmare: gay husband, self-harming teenager, melodramatic mother. They're picking apart her sanity, one stitch at a time. She's crawling along rock bottom when the arrival of a mysterious package opens a new door to a new country. A desperate Vivi dives headfirst into the quicksand that is Greece-her parents' birthplace.

But it's a paradise far from perfect, and instead of the new beginning she covets, Vivi discovers trouble is determined to keep her in its pocket. Soon she's fighting for her daughter's life in a Greek hosp...Second Chances, by K.L. PhelpsHow far would you go to uncover the truth? Nathan King lost his wife a year ago. He thought he'd come to terms with her death. However, when he sees her in a crowded airport, he knows his world will never be the same again.

What would you do if you discovered your entire life was a lie? When a man approaches Paige Kendall and claims to be her husband, she thinks he must be joking. But when he produces photographs and shares details of her past that she knows no one else could possibly know, she is forced to question everything she believes.

Together they set off on a perilous adventure to find out what really happened to Nathan's wife and discover who Paige really is. Every answer brings them a step closer to t...The Third Gender: Hope and Prey Book One, by Micah AckermanA dangerous secret lurks beneath the innocent faces of newborn babies.

Hope Kerman is one of the first children to be born of The Third Gender, a birth defect that turns young adults into human parasites. Thriving by absorbing memories, knowledge, and experience from their victims, the Third Gender is quickly gaining power. Hope fights her natural urge to feed on others, but it's a battle she might not win.

Ben Ziegler is a flawed FBI agent, determined to stop the Third Gender's rapid rise to power. When he learns his own children are in imminent danger, he's forced to choose between his crusade against the Thirds or saving his family.

The Third Gender is the action packed first book in a thrilling, ...Dark Legion (Blood of Blood - Book 1), by Paul KleynhansOnce a Prince, now a slave. Once a torturer, now a liberator. But still his transformation is nowhere near complete...

Saul Baz Sharmoun has been holding onto something lost to many of his fellow slaves: hope and a desire for justice. A fire was set ablaze within him, growing brighter with each of the twelve years since the Emperor slaughtered his family, and he knows the time to escape his shackles - and to free his people - is now. With his hunger for retribution fueling him, Saul begins an epic journey, searching for his brother and looking to rebuild a world that would allow the crown in his family's name to rise from the ashes.

But the road to justice is never a straight one. Saul and the uncertain allies figh...Sexuality and increasing âge A guide for men, by Philippe MorgadoIs there a need to explore the sexuality of men over the âge of 50? Undoubtedly, the answer is yes, especially for those who suffer the ill effects of decreased libido and impotence. If your body no longer responds the way it did in your 20's you are among the millions who struggle with physiological and psychological, sexual change. These shifts in performance are natural and need not reduce your enjoyment or desire for satisfaction.
Dr. Morgado delivers insightful advice and information, leading the reader down an avenue of greater sexual understanding. The answer to maintaining an aging man's libido and sexual function lies among a triad of health, attitude and medication.
Don't easily give up a part of your life that me...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scarred: A New Adult Romance (The Anderson Brothers Series Book 1), by Marie Long"Dom and Denise will make you believe in happily ever after. Dominick is definitely book boyfriend material." - Marie Hall, New York Times and USA Today bestselling author of A MOMENT

Sometimes, love comes with a price&#8230;

The past is always gonna try and bring you down, but you gotta fight. Fight hard for what you love. Fight to win is what twenty-two-year-old Dominick Anderson believes, but his life is a struggle. Growing up with an abusive father has made Dominick slow to love and trust, and he relies on his brother Kevin to keep him on a straight path.

Dominick fights his demons every day, every night. Now a sophomore at the University of Was...Agent M4: Riordan (DIRE Agency Series #4) (The D.I.R.E. Agency), by Joni HahnAgent M4: Riordan St. James

Credentials:
• Former D.I.R.E. Enemy Agent
• Mongolian Prison Survivor

Enhancement:
• Magnetism

Sent to a Mongolian prison against his will, former enemy agent Riordan St. James is suddenly back in civilization. With his hands crushed, and littered with scars, he trusts no one. When he accepts D.I.R.E.'s prosthetic hands to operate a future, super power enhancement, Riordan knows their offer comes with a price - he just isn't sure he wants to pay.

After an affair with a client turns deadly, psychologist and senator's daughter Natalie Meeks, doesn't trust her own judgment. When she's hired to help Riordan adjust to civilizatio...Agent S5: Jaydan (DIRE Agency Series #5) (The D.I.R.E. Agency), by Joni HahnAgent S5: Jaydan Rose

Credentials:

•	Former D.I.R.E. Enemy Agent
•	D.I.R.E. Double Agent

Enhancement:

•	Muscle Acceleration/Strength

Now that he's part of the D.I.R.E. Agency's elite squad of super-powered agents, Jaydan Rose is walking the straight and narrow. He absolutely, positively avoids three things: high-maintenance women, trouble, and Hope Powers.

Days away from his estranged brother's wedding, Jaydan gets a lead on the missing sister-in-law of Riordan "Saint" St. James, a fellow agent. If he can locate her, perhaps he can make up for not being there when Saint had needed him most.

As the only daughter of on...Honeymoon with Death: A Prudence Barnard and Knighton Gaunt Mystery (A Second Sons Inquiry Agency Regency Mystery Book 5), by Amy CorwinOn their honeymoon trip through Europe, Prudence and Knighton join a small group of travelers to see the triple falls on the river Velino in Italy when tragedy strikes. Their carriage breaks down on a remote road, they are accosted by bandits, and escape only to find one of the travelers dead the next morning in a ravine near the bandits' ambush location. The mystery deepens when they discover the victim is wearing another traveler's cloak.

To make matters worse, the inn they are forced to stay in is reputed to be haunted.

As Knighton and Pru investigate, they discover the other passengers of the coach were not the strangers they seemed. Revenge, envy, and frustrated love vie as motives, and Knighton is pushed ...People Behaving Badly: A Collection of Short Mystery Stories, by John D. OttiniPeople Behaving Badly is a collection of thirteen short mystery stories exploring the folly of criminal behavior. Welcome to a world filled with strange and quirky characters where murder, vigilantism, jealousy, infidelity, sex, violence and people behaving badly are the norm.

These short mysteries were written as individual bite-size stories that can be devoured in one sitting. Perfect reading for your bus, train or subway commute to work, while you're waiting at the doctor's or dentist's office, having your car serviced, enjoying a latte at your favorite coffee shop, or whenever you have a few minutes of free time.

Stories Include:

Easy Pickings: A cocky thief meets his unexpected match.
<b...The Vanishing (Detective Dean Cornell Series, Book 1), by David J. DelaneyNew Thriller Novel from Author David J Delaney. Grab a copy now for only 99c. Detective Dean Cornell is investigating the murder of a young woman when he and his partner stumble across a second brutal murder. Hunting for the killer through the streets of Sydney he discovers another young girl has vanished, leaving a distraught father holding onto whatever hope he can. Dean and the detectives of Sydney homicide desperately try to unfold the mystery of the dead and the missing. Can they find the killer before another life is lost?...MAC WALKER'S AMERICAN JIHAD: A homeland terrorist cell military thriller, by D.W. Ulsterman"You are the protector." So Mac Walker is told in this fast-paced thriller that has the special ops veteran scrambling to stop a brutal attack by a group of terror cells on America's most innocent and vulnerable. The action unfolds in the space of just 72 hours and will push the always determined Mac Walker to both the physical and mental limits of his considerable abilities as he races against time to thwart the plans of an Iranian billionaire and his jihadi assassin. This is the second installment of the best-selling Mac Walker series by author D.W. Ulsterman. ˃˃˃ "If you enjoy Brad Thor and his Scot Harvath character, you will LOVE D.W. Ulsterman's Mac Walker. It's gritty, action-packed, and believable. D.W. ...Lioness of Kell, by Paul E. HorsmanSecure in his position as the Prince-warlock's son, seventeen-year-old Basil is content with his solitary life of study and magic. He has a comfortable set of rooms in his father's tower, he has his books and scrolls, and he is perfectly happy. Until the Warlockry Council summons him, and their demands sets his whole, safe existence tottering. Scared and unsure, he decides to run, and takes the first ship out of town. On board he meets Yarwan, the handsome midshipman, who awakens feelings he never knew existed.

The warrioress Maud, at eighteen already a black powerhouse of brawn, is about to graduate as a Lioness, a special duty officer answering to the Kell Queen and no one else. The Prince-warlock asks her to fetch a cert...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Destined to Soar, by K.P. YohannanYou are destined to soar. Flying lessons included. Our lives feel so cluttered-our schedules, our houses, our minds-Sometimes we don't even know what we should be thinking anymore. Come up higher where the air is crisp and clean. Like a breath of fresh air, K.P Yohannan calls us far above this world where the air is clear and we can see again. These short, hard-hitting chapters keep you thinking and confront you with change. You will discover that there is a purpose for your struggles and a way to walk through them with joy, peace and trust in the Living God. Time and time again, you are brought face-to-face with what is really important. This is a call to live for another world. If you allow th...Force of Will: a short ghost story, by Jack VolanteForce of Will: a short ghost story What if the last emotion you experience, moments before you die, is the only thing that defines you in the afterlife? This short story tells the first hand account of one young man and what happens on his fateful last day in the magical land he inhabits. Little does he know that someone has been watching him from afar and has great plans for his future, although not in the way he would want. A spooky tale set in a paranormal, fantasy world and featuring the horrors of necromancy. ...Don't Judge a Bear by His Cover: (BBW Paranormal Shape Shifter Romance) (Honeycomb Falls Book 6), by Cassie WrightHoneycomb Falls Book 6 - STANDALONE

A BBW on a mission + A sexy werebear with a mind of his own = Mind Meltin' Romance

Saira has convinced dozens of indie bookstores to merge with her father's mega-chain, Universal Books. Yet when she arrives in Honeycomb Falls to do the same with The Bear's Book Cave, this curvy and very professional business woman finds her plans turned head over heels by the sinfully hot bookstore owner...

Reader Note: This book contains searing sex (ice cream time-outs are recommended) and adult language (he knows what he likes and he's not shy about demanding). If this is not the kind of stuff you like to read, skip this book. However, if you like dirty, raunchy sex with a ridic...James 516, by BJ Bourg What happens when those sworn to protect are attacked and need protection themselves? When a high-ranking cop is gunned down by a sniper, Louisiana Sheriff Calvin Burke puts London Carter and Bethany Riggs on the case. London and Bethany quickly uncover information involving a sex triangle within the sheriff's office and they subsequently arrest police sniper Kenneth Lewis for the killing. When Kenneth commits suicide in police custody and another high-ranking cop is killed two days later, however, London and Bethany realize the case is far from closed. Things are further complicated when they locate a mysterious message at two of the crime scenes--the words "James 516." Immense press...NanoStrike, by Pete Barber**** 2013 Indie Book Awards Finalist **** 
Terrorists attack a London Underground train, slaughtering two-hundred innocents in seconds with a nanoweapon small enough to hide in a hint of perfume. 
First responder, Detective Chief Inspector Quinnborne, defies orders and hunts for the weapon's unhinged genius creator. The authorities label Quinnborne a traitor, but when the nanotechnology spirals out of control, his grit and bloody-minded determination become humankind's last thin hope of survival faced with a weapon of mass destruction that can be deployed at will and against which there is no defense. 
...Broadchurch Stories Volume 1, by Erin Kelly This e-bundle features four official and original short stories to be read alongside the first four episodes of Broadchurch: Series Two, airing on BBC America. Containing exclusive and original material, this is a must-read for all fans of the show. The stories, written by bestselling author Erin Kelly in close collaboration with Broadchurch creator Chris Chibnall, consist of 100% original plotlines that are tied closely to each episode. The stories offer an unrivaled opportunity to spend more time with the characters, allowing readers to delve deeper into their lives, histories and secrets. ...Dreg, by Terry M. West"West knows how to deliver the scares!"-Rue Morgue

Louisiana. 1940.
Madness thrives in the Pointe au Chien and a dark legacy is embraced. A bayou boy is baptized in city blood and a pack as old as time rises from the swamps. A man beast escapes his shackles, and the hunt begins- a hunt that will last for decades. A hunt fueled by the moon. For when the moon is full, the beast rises. And the blood flows.

Houston, Texas. 1999. 
Lucas Glover is a local psychic who assists the police. Lucas' supernatural abilities are faltering and his health has been greatly affected by his gift. He is brought in by the police commissioner to help profile and track down the Keepsake Killer. The Keepsake Killer is a mass m...Killer Kung Pao (Health Nut Mysteries Book 1), by Patrice LyleFrom acclaimed author Patrice Lyle comes a brand new series...

Dr. Piper Meadows heads to the Body, Mind & Spirit Expo expecting to solve health problems, not murder. But her first day starts off wrong when famous psychic Mystic Ming compares her hair to a "dung beetle's nest" and tries to get her kicked out of the show. But Piper's bad-hair day gets worse when her Aunt Alfa gets in a public scuffle with Mystic Ming, where he accuses her of trying to poison him with her peanut oil-based essential oils. When Mystic Ming drops dead from his serving of killer kung pao laced with peanut oil, it's no surprise that Aunt Alfa is fingered as the prime suspect.

Unwilling to let her auntie squander her golden years in...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Bad Nurse, by Noreen MayerSandra works in a remote retirement home in Rathmore, called Windy Lodge. Her new next-door neighbours are the Boyles. Gavin Boyle, a big fellow with a shaved head and a scowling face, complains to her about playing music too loud. Gavin's wife, Lola is a nurse and she starts working with Sandra. Lola is also rather unpleasant.
Someone poisons Sandra's cat. She knows Lola and her husband did it. 
Lola does some dodgy things at work - she is caught giving out extra sedatives to patients. 
Gavin's mother, Vera is aged 90 and diabetic. She is a patient at Windy Lodge and she hates Lola. Then Vera dies suddenly in suspicious circumstances. Sandra knows that Lola killed her.
...50 Every Day Ways To Cheer You Up, by C.J. MaritzPrepare yourself and get ready to be cheered up!! Whether you're young or old, serious or funny, sometimes all you need is to see your life from a different and fun perspective.

Enjoy the new ways to cheer yourself up, and make your heart smile ....The Chimera Strain (Project StrikeForce Book 2), by Kevin Lee SwaimJohn Frist was a soldier, a hero, and the victim of an IED attack in Iraq before his discharge. He returned home and committed a terrible act of domestic terrorism. Transformed by the StrikeForce technology, he saved New York City from a dirty bomb and nearly died in the process. For him, the ensuing two years has been a bone-wearying series of battles to protect the United States.

Eric Wise has risen from Director of Project StrikeForce to Assistant Director of the Office of Threat Management. Tasked with preventing the end of the world, he protects John while directing the OTM against a vast sea of threats.

The Office of Threat Management still watches over the world and the StrikeForce technology gives John an a...The Black Dragon: A Claire-Agon Dragon Book, by Salvador MercerA thousand years ago, on the world of Claire-Agon, a war raged between men and dragons.

When an expedition of elite warriors goes missing in the fetid Kero Swamp, Olivia Moross, Priestess of Astor and daughter of the regional prefect, is caught in the conflict between her divine holy order, the sinister Kesh wizards, and the nobles of the ruling class of Ulatha.

Seeking the fate of the lost expedition, and struggling to learn what might exist in the desolate Kero Swamp, Olivia finds herself battling human, beastly and supernatural forces. With the help of her father's nobles, and an unexpected Ranger of the Arnen, she must not only save her town, but also remain true to her beliefs in the pursuit of the truth.
<br...The Cain Conspiracy (The Cain Series Book 1), by Mike RyanShot in the head and recovering from brain surgery, Delta Force soldier Thomas Nelson wakes up in a military hospital unable to remember who he is. Faced with going through recovery alone, with no family that he's aware of, he is recruited by a top secret government agency. Project Specter is tasked with eliminating targets they deem to be a threat to the United States. Their goal is to turn Nelson into a super assassin named Matthew Cain.

Cain's first mission is supposed to be a piece of cake. Just take out an escaped fugitive in Honduras who's on the run for the rape and murder of a little girl in New York. There's only one problem...somebody beat him to it. Everything is not what it seems as Cain gets mixed up with an intern...Mottak state of mind, by Nathan Haddish MogosMuch has been said and written about immigration politics in Western Europe, but in his debut novel Mottak state of mind, Nathan Haddish Mogos represents the voice that has not been heard, until now. Written from the unique perspective of an Eritrean refugee, this is the first novel from inside a Norwegian refugee institution, where people from different countries, religions and cultures all wait for the same thing: permission to stay and start a new life. The novel depicts the dark and difficult thoughts and emotional struggles of refugees coming to one of the wealthiest countries in the World, often erupting in powerful and violent confrontations, when hope turns to restless frustration and sense of uselessness. Not...On The Edge of Time, by Russ ScalzoOn the Edge of Time involves the human heart's earnest search for heaven in the midst of Hell come to Earth.

It is two weeks after millions of people have mysteriously disappeared from the face of the earth, and, like millions of others, Jerry Westfield, Pulitzer Prize-winning journalist, is upset and perplexed at that loss, particularly since it took his best friends, Jeremy and Kathy Palmer. His personal concerns must be set aside, however, when the international situation frantically signals the immanent destruction of the state of Israel. It is there that Jerry is sent to cover the story of his journalistic career and is reunited with Jacob Klausman, a 'retired' member of the 'Mossad,' Israel's secret servic...The Virus, by Janelle DillerA smallpox epidemic begins in a whisper with a single death, and then the name of the victim surfaces: Abdulaziz al-Sherhi. In a nation rich in imagination, this name requires none at all. In the weeks that follow, the epidemic fears crescendo into a national roar. People panic about dying from this horrific terrorist incited disease and clamor for a vaccination. The federal government lurches along, hurriedly creating more vaccines to meet the demand.

Maggie Rider, a weary road warrior for a high tech company, submits to the shot only to realize this is no ordinary immunization. Her husband, Eddy, posts his suspicions about this deeply sinister government requirement to his web site.

Now he's a target.

<...


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

I'm going to finish reading Dead Heat by Patricia Briggs today.  Love all of her books!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Twitter Influence - How to Manifest Power, Skyrocket Authority and Supercharge Your Business: Proven Twitter Marketing Blueprint to Attract Influencers and Turn Twitter into Viral Machine., by Oleg IlinHow to Use Untapped Twitter Marketing Techniques to Get Thousands of Free Targeted Twitter Followers, Build Rapport with Influencers and Celebrities, and Catapult Your Business to the New Heights.
*Read on your PC, Mac, smart phone, tablet or Kindle device.

Dear reader, I deeply appreciate your interest in this book, and promise to make it worth your while. Everybody is searching high and low for the most effective ways to generate genuine and targeted Twitter followers. So I'll share with you numerous proven free and low cost techniques that will draw thousands of followers to you like a moth to flame.

Want proof that I know what I am talking about? Check out @onlinepro; my own personal ...Survive Ruinland: Chronicles of Lauren Vasquez (Dark Apocalypse Book 0), by C.J. AndersonVENGEANCE WILL BE HERS
"Vasquez is the most badass, revenge seeking woman ever." - Amazon reviewer

The machines threatened her life and her child. Now they will pay the price.

Year 2132. Megabunker, Fort Bragg. Post-Apocalypse. The searing dark chronicles of human and synthetic life continue in Survive Ruinland. Lauren Vasquez will join forces with an elite military unit to seek revenge on the homicidal A.I. Sophia and the ultraviolent combat synthetic Chiron. New alliances and new enemies will be revealed as humans and synthetics all struggle to survive....The Watcher's Keep: An Epic Fantasy (The Triadine Saga Book 1), by Timothy BondA thousand years has passed since the war which nearly destroyed the world. Elves, Dwarves and men have become isolated and distrustful of one another. Evil once again grows strong and threatens to send the world into darkness forever.

Are the twins really The Children of Prophecy? Is their quest to recover the Triadine an impossible task? Will the world fall into darkness under the control of the evil wizard Khollaran?

An epic fantasy adventure quest, with world building like Jordan, Goodkind or Eddings. Twists and turns, intrigue and magic, wizards, dragons and more.

Book 1 of The Triadine Saga...The Red Rooster, by Michael WallaceOf all the desperate women in German-occupied Paris, Gabriela Reyes is the least likely to scratch out her survival as a whore for a Gestapo agent. After fascists murdered her mother and brother and tortured her father in an insane asylum, she hates the Germans as much as she fears them. But when she discovers the man responsible for destroying her family, she decides to become his mistress to try to free her father and avenge her family.

Helmut von Cratz is a war profiteer using his wealth to undermine the Third Reich and is one meeting with an American agent away from ending the German occupation of France.

But Gabriela's sudden appearance as Colonel Hoekman's mistress jeopardizes Helmut's careful plans. Now he m...The Wishing Coin: A Modern Fairy Tale Novella, by Antara Man***For a limited time, you can get my latest story, The Witch's Kiss plus two amazing books by author Jay J. Falconer for free - click here to find out more > http://www.antaraman.com/free-book-waiting/ (just copy and paste into your browser)***

TV reporter Julia Preston is frustrated in life and love......until a street vendor sells her a magical coin that fulfills all her darkest wishes. Denied a promised promotion, TV reporter Julia Preston learns that it went instead to ambitious newcomer Bailey. Even worse, she discovers that Bailey is dating her ex. Walking home, seething with anger, Julia encounters a street vendor selling wishing coins. Skeptical, she's not ...Priestess of the Dragons' Temple (Anamat Book 2), by Amelia SmithOnce, Iola flew with a dragon. She might fly again, but only if she can become ambassadress to the dragons' realm. First, though, she must navigate life as an ordinary priestess, which is not quite what she'd hoped for. Some of her fellow priestesses dragon-blind and corrupt. Worse, they see Iola's devotions as evidence of greed.

Then the ambassadress returns, too sick to fly again. Iola and three other young priestesses are chosen nurse her, and to have a chance at taking her place. Iola's main rival, Tiagasa, was raised in a prince's palace. She thrives on political intrigue and gossip, and her lover is about to become governor of the city.

Iola is just a village girl dazzled by dragons. Her few friends and alli...The World's a Stage, by Joyce HarmonAll the world's a stage for Peter Barton, a wandering actor now posing as a gentleman in Regency high society. But his carefree existence is jeopardized when a matchmaking mama tries to snare him for her dowdy daughter. To avoid entanglement and exposure, Peter needs a mistress - or at least someone willing to play the part.

The stage is no place for a lady, but when proper young lady Amy Greenlow is left destitute with a young sister to support, she dares to reinvent herself as the actress "Amadora" and takes the London stage by storm. But all Society knows that actresses are women of no virtue, and a ruthless Marquis is determined to make Amadora his latest mistress and won't take no for an answer. To discourage his...Transpecial, by Jennifer R. PoveyA ship has vanished in the dark, in the very outer reaches of Earth's solar system. Alien invaders sweep through the void, destroying outposts and threatening humanity. The truth is known only to a few: We fired first. We fired on aliens whose very appearance and body language sent all humans into a flying rage. All but a few. Now an autistic savant from Mars and an alien diplomat seek peace...while some on both sides desire only conflict. Suza McRae and Haniyar must bridge the gap between their species, or risk a war that will destroy everything and everyone in its path....


----------



## KBoards Admin

YOUR Heart & Mind: 11 Tools To Improve Your State of Being, for Yourself & Others, by C.J. MaritzWhen you know and deeply understand the core things which impact yourself and others, then you have the priceless tools and insight to live a more meaningful life.

Eleven core aspects - which include integrity, originality, consciousness, conscience, character, reality, freedom and personal growth - have the power to elevate you to a better and enlightened version of yourself. 
...Chasing Shadows (A Psychic Justice Novel Book 1), by Erin RichardsLimited time release price of $.99. Regular price $3.99. One kiss, one touch, one night. It's all she wants to last her forever. Psychic Juliana Westwood returns home after twelve years and foresees a young girl's abduction. Not only does she risk her life delving into the mind of a dangerous kidnapper, she risks her heart assisting the lead detective and child's uncle...the man she was forced to leave behind. Juliana knows Alex doesn't trust her, but can she endure another twelve years without him? He deadened his heart against loss. Her return changed everything. Alex MacKenzie's wary of reconnecting with the woman who broke his heart, but he knows Juliana can save hi...Lucifer: The Story of a Descended Angel, by Elizabeth BeckettBack Cover: Lucifer is the angel with a bad rap. True, he wasn't called the Dark Angel for nothing. He was born for the mission of bringing dark energies to the Earth. And he has done so with passion and persistence. No one is more responsible than Lucifer for hell on Earth-the loneliness, the sickness, and the unspeakable violence experienced by humanity for hundreds of thousands of years. 
And yet &#8230;his profound efforts were aimed only at testing souls, forcing a balance between darkness and light, and in the process elevating Human-and Cosmic-consciousness. Get to know Lucifer-the real Lucifer-and you'll never think the same way about darkness and light, good and evil, the Universe and the Earth-or yourself-again...Jack Pine, by William Hazelgrove When the sixteen year old daughter of a prominent attorney is raped in a woodshed and a logger found shot the next morning, Deputy Sheriff Reuger London becomes embroiled in a war between environmentalists, the Ojibwa Indians fighting for their timber rights, and the ruthless son of a powerful logger. Ben Johnson is the biggest logger in the Northwoods and his son Cliff will soon take over the business. Logging is dying a slow death from environmental restrictions and all that's left are the scrub firs and jackpine. But far up in the Boundary Waters of Northern Minnesota are trees called the Old Pines. These three hundred year Norwegian pines are priceless and Johnson Timber wants them. ...Call of Kythshire (The Half-Realm Saga Book 1), by Missy SheldrakeThe existence of the fairies of Kythshire is a secret kept for over a century...

Azaeli has trained from a young age in order to follow in her parents' footsteps and become a Knight of His Majesty's Elite. When she finally becomes a Squire, her name is mysteriously left off of the list for the King's Quest. Her parents set off without her, but the simple quest goes awry leaving tragedy in its wake. With the help of her lifelong friend, Rian, a Mage apprentice, Azaeli must unravel a sinister plot that threatens both the existence of Kythshire and the peace that her people have celebrated for generations.

Call of Kythshire includes over a dozen beautifully rendered illustrations in this author-illustrator's debut n...Homegrown Terror (Project Forge Book 1), by Steve WhiteKendra is a soft spoken girl at school, and many of her friends would describe her as independent and shy. But beneath the surface she is a fierce warrior: Kendra is in fact a teen spy. Her "parents" are handlers for the National Security Agency, and she is sent on missions around the country. Her newest mission: a new homegrown terrorist organization has sprung up in the US, and she must tear the organization down. She will come up against more danger than she has ever faced before - will she save her country? Or will she die trying?...myIrin, by DALE SAHLBERGAncient ruins, hidden artifacts, prophecies, cuneiform tablets, enigmatic manuscripts, encrypted messages. Interested in a reading adventure ? 
To begin a quest -...The Orc of Many Questions (The Tales of Many Orcs Book 1), by Shane Michael MurrayOrcs don't like questions. Everybody with a brain knows that. Orc tribes save their strength for fighting, not thinking. They survive by raiding the lands of weaker races, repeating it year after year to offer tribute to the masters of their mountain home.

Life on Firebrand Peak is short and nasty. Death comes quickly and the fallen are soon forgotten. Generations pass, yet the tribe remains brutally the same.

Until one little orc starts asking too many questions....


----------



## KBoards Admin

I Am Celtic, by Elizabeth BeckettI Am Celtic is a story set in about 10,000 BCE and takes the reader from the destruction of Atlantis, to Egypt, across Northern Africa and the Mediterranean, and finally to the British Isles, specifically England. The story spans the lifetime of the beautiful but sensitive Solveigh, and follows her challenging journey of love, loss, adventure, and awakening.

I Am Celtic is both a narrative and an inspirational guide that takes the reader deep into the truth of that time in Earth's history as well as exploring universal mystical and spiritual concepts about life. The story sets out to transform widely-held, but limiting, opinions of recorded history and aims to provide answers to certain unsolved human myths such as the global...Vortex Travelers: Sovereigns and Unwed Sailors, by J. L. HoltzVortex Travelers, Sovereigns and Unwed Sailors 
I knew that I knew and when your whole life becomes an amnesic mystery and only one being in the universe knows who and what you are, and that being just may be an alien, or God&#8230; Do you actually have to believe him? 
The true nature of humanity shouldn't be hiding in the past, present, or on another planet, and Lulu Wu, a college student, finds herself drafted onto a warship underway, in the Phantom Fleet of the United States Navy. And there are no mistakes about it, they are at war. Plunged through a vortex chamber straight into an interplanetary odyssey, she must complete her assigned mission and engage in a perilous clash in an epic, ancient, cosmic war between god...Henry Gallant and the Warrior (The Henry Gallant Saga Book 3), by H. Peter AlessoIn the 22th Century, the people of the Solar System have banded together against an alien invasion. Unfortunately, they're losing-badly.

As the only Natural remaining in the genetically engineered officer corps of the United Planet's fleet, Henry Gallant has unique mental abilities that have proven essential to the defense against the Titan invaders. Nevertheless his fellow officers lack faith in him, and worse, he has angered prominent men by speaking truth to power.

Despite this, Admiral Collingsworth has given him command of the Warrior, the most advanced stealth warship in the UP arsenal and ordered him to the alien's main base to spy, intrigue, and disrupt their war capacity.

Gallant's ...Banshee, by Terry MaggertCities Fall. Dragons Rise. War Begins.
The war for earth began in Hell. First came the earthquakes. Then came the floods. Finally, from the darkened mines, caves and pits, the creatures of our nightmares boiled forth to sweep across the planet in a wave of death.
On the run and unprepared, mankind is not alone. We have dragons.
Emerging from their slumber, giant dragons select riders to go to war. Their forces strike back at the legions of demons that attack on the night of every new moon. The Killing Moon, as it becomes known, is the proving ground for warriors of skill and heart. Among the riders is Saavin, a brave young woman from the shattered remains of Texas. Her dragon, Banshee, is swift and fearless, but they will ...Contact Us: A Jake Corby Sci-Fi Thriller, by Al MacyOn May 22, 2018, every person on Earth sneezes. Simultaneously.
Hours later, an alien spacecraft appears over New York City and broadcasts a dire message of impending doom. The future of the human race will depend on the whims of a solitary extraterrestrial who appears in the form of Walter Cronkite. Yes, that's right, Walter Cronkite, the deceased news anchor. 
The alien has some nasty surprises for the residents of Earth, and the race is on to figure out his true motives and the meaning of the sneeze event--before it's too late. 
I truly enjoyed the story from every perspective. As the challenges mount and the danger increases, the characters react in different and believable ways....Nobody's Baby, by Elizabeth SmithAbout to be named country music entertainer of the year, Joe Devlin doesn't know that Stevie Parker is a reporter for a major Denver newspaper. And Stevie, who has a real dislike of country music, has no idea who Joe is. When they meet at the Denver airport during a blizzard, the sizzle between them is enough to de-ice the runway. But that's just the beginning. When Joe is able to arrange for transportation to his hotel in downtown Denver and he invites Stevie to join him, the challenge in his eyes is unmistakable. And Stevie, who is not immune to his charm and rugged good-looks, 
accepts--a decision she will soon come to regret.

Following a romantic interlude, each of them discovers they've been deceived by the other. Wh...Hunt for Valamon, by DK Mok When Crown Prince Valamon is impossibly taken from the heart of Algaris Castle, the only clue as to motive or culprit is the use of unknown sorcery. Reclusive cleric Seris is happily tending to his book-infested temple until he finds himself drafted--for political reasons--to the rescue mission. His sole companion on the journey is Elhan, a cheerfully disturbed vagrant girl with terrifying combat skills and her own enigmatic reasons for seeking the prince. Venturing into the wild, unconquered lands, Seris has no fighting prowess, no survival skills, and no charisma, as Elhan keeps pointing out. Armed only with a stubborn streak and creative diplomacy, he must find a way to survive outlaw towns and incendiary masquerades, al...Hellbound, by Chester CampbellWhen a busload of seniors from a suburban Nashville church head down the Natchez Trace on a carefree journey to The Big Easy, they are unaware that a Mafia hit squad is playing a deadly game of tag with them. All except one passenger. The man they know as Bryce Reynolds is really Pat Pagano, a successful Las Vegas stockbroker who was lured into handling investments for a New York crime family. After his two grown sons are killed in an attack by a rival gang and his wife succumbs to cancer, Pagano decimates the mob with his testimony in federal court. He disappears, then resurfaces in Nashville as Reynolds, a retired businessman from Oklahoma. But after years of searching, an old Mafia capo tracks Pagano to the church bus enroute to New Orle...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Woman in the Movie Star Dress, by Praveen AsthanaWhat if the clothes you wore carried ghostly fragments of your soul, and somehow those fragments got transferred to one who wore those clothes next? 
A young woman comes to Hollywood to escape her past. She finds work in a vintage clothing store that sells clothes used in the movies. One day she discovers a way to transfer human character through these vintage clothes, and she uses this ability to transform from a lonely, insecure young woman to a glamorous heartbreaker. But she also discovers that with the good comes the bad as character flaws are transferred too. She begins to worry: what if one of the vintage clothes she has sold to some unsuspecting customer had been previously worn by a deeply troubled soul? One day her fears bec...Say That Again (The Faderville Novels Book 2), by N. Gemini SassonA little girl's love. A dog's courage. Echo's life hasn't been easy so far. Mistreated by one owner after another, he'd rather just learn to get by on his own. Still, he longs for his 'forever home'. Not until he meets young Hannah McHugh does he learn to trust again. Hannah not only understands him ― she hears him. Before the accident, Hannah already knew she was different from other kids. Now, animals are speaking to her ― and no one believes her. Even her own father, Hunter, tells her she should keep it to herself. Then, the reclusive Heck Menendez moves in next door. When Hannah and Echo disappear, rumors run wild about old Heck. Hunter wants to trust his gut, but time is ticking away....Alphabeticus Atrocitus, by Michael C. Romeo"A right and proper homage to that master of the humorous macabre."

Do you have the guts to enter this demented laybrinth of letters? Inspired by Edward Gorey, this illustrated picture book drags you by the wrist down the dark hallway of atrocity.

FEATURING - C is for Cookout. G is for Garage. R is for Religion. All these and more in 27 pages of weird.

This is NOT your Grandma's alphabet book and contains mature content.

Sneak peek here: https://mromeowrites.wordpress.com/alphabeticus-atrocitus-2/

Written & Drawn by Michael C. Romeo
...Killer Tide (The Tide Series Book 1), by Cassandra LinnIf you grew up in Marshall Inlet North Carolina, you either lived there your whole life or you couldn't wait to leave after High School. Divinity West fell into the latter group until the terror of an attack sends her running back home where she felt safe. That is until the wife of her old boyfriend is found dead. Vowing to help solve the murder, and clear Ryan's name, Vinny finds herself tangled in the middle of lies and deceptions that could very well lead her to be the next murder victim....Requiem for Innocence: A Scott Drayco Mystery (Scott Drayco Mystery Series Book 2), by BV LawsonFor fans of BBC and PBS mysteries, from award-winning author BV Lawson"Lawson's book was so good, I read it twice from beginning to end." - Reader's Favorite Reviews Crime consultant Scott Drayco is in the middle of a thorny case in Washington, D.C. involving murder victims who were all wheelchair-bound. Then, out of the blue, he gets a worried call from a friend on Virginia's Eastern Shore about an attack on an innocent disabled girl. Working once again with Sheriff Sailor and Deputy Nelia Tyler, Drayco discovers almost everyone believes the girl's attack was an accident. But he begins to suspect otherwise when he crosses paths with a badly disfigured man and the man's enigmatic Goth son, as well as one o...The Sinister Seminar (Events To Die For Series Book 1), by Sara RobbinsThe Events To Die For Series are light mysteries mixed with romance. The Aspen Valley Inn Series focused on Lacey, The Events To Die For Series switches the focus to her sister Charlotte. 
The Sinister Seminar is Book #1
Charlotte booked a simple writing seminar to fill in a cancellation at Enchanted Events. It was simple until someone tries to kill one of the students during the first morning break. Charlotte and her sister, Lacey have helped solve a murder before but this time Charlotte becomes a target. In addition to dealing with threats on her life, she is also trying to decide which of her three suitors she is truly interested in dating. 
Each book and series can stand-alone but together the stories provide increase...The Investment, by Douglas BlakenyHighly touted college quarterback RJ Robinson is considered to be a worthwhile investment by many people in his life. Ever since he was a child his family, friends, and even adversaries have recognized his potential of one day becoming an NFL star. They've all invested in him; some want to see him achieve his dreams, while others view him as an opportunity for profit. RJ must see through the glitz and fake smiles to figure out who's in his life to support him, and who's only in it for themselves, even if it means bringing RJ down.

Will RJ live up to the hype, or will he crumble amidst the pressure and end up as just another poor investment?...Amazing Parenting (Parenting Bible Book 1), by Grace ChukwuThis is an enlightening inspiring and practical book.

If you are a mum, dad, grandparent, godparent, uncle, aunt or care for children professionally or personally; this book is for you. If you care for tots, teens or adolescents this book is for you. Whether you're a parent in your twenties or in your eighties; this book is for you.

Maybe you are none of the above but you have a friend and their parenting style makes you say ouch, buy this book for them. In a nut shell this book is for parents of all ages with children of all ages and any one else.

The book highlights areas such as anger management with teens, boundary setting, having to say no and so much more.

Use this book to challeng...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Dodging Bullets, by John TurnerJackson Thomas and Vince Taylor are friends, and right now their lives are going off the rails, fast. When the opportunity comes along to do a little favor for a guy, both men jump on it, thinking it's just what they need to set things right.

And so begins an incredible odyssey that will take the two friends deep into the badlands of Mexico, and straight into a tangled web of deception. Pursuing an enigma named Benjie Cole, Jackson and Vince enter a world where nothing is as it seems, and tragic consequences await those who tread foolishly.

Dodging Bullets is a thrill-ride mystery, and a journey of self-discovery for two broken men looking for spare parts.
...Running in Stilettos (Red Stilettos Book 2), by Rebecca J. Clark A life she never knew she wanted... Jet setter Ava Thompson is forced to spend the summer stuck in suburban hell to take care of her sister's house and dog, but cooks up some fun seducing the sexy single dad next door, never expecting to discover a life she never knew she wanted. A love he never knew he needed... It doesn't take much arm twisting for single father Rod Stetson to be talked into a no-strings affair with his sinfully sexy neighbor because he misses the excitement and passion of his youth. But he certainly doesn't expect to fall in love with her, nor is he prepared when his ex-wife uses his relationship with Ava against him when she sues for full custo...The Master Passion: Book One: Love and Liberty, by Juliet WaldronTHE MASTER PASSION is the story of the marriage - called by some a misalliance - of Alexander Hamilton, our First Secretary of the Treasury, and Betsy Schuyler. Although born poor and illegitimate, Hamilton courts the daughter of Major General Schuyler, an American princess. Hamilton is one of a trinity of Founders who seem to have been created on purpose to invent our nation. Like all mission-driven men, he is preoccupied, often absent, and not the best provider. The trials of making ends meet and raising an ever growing troop of children are Betsy's. This woman-behind-the-man is barely known, but through war, Indian attacks, multiple births, epidemics, infidelity, unending politics and dire tragedy, Betsy is the for...In His Corner, by Vina ArnoWork Out No sex for almost a year could kill a guy, but when you're the boxer known as the Juggernaut, it's the price you pay for turning pro. Tommy's fully dedicated to his craft, until he meets the incredibly gorgeous Dr. Siena Carr. Now he's looking forward to taking on this prim and proper lady in a wet and wild work-out&#8230; Knock Out Siena has seen many patients come through the ER, but none as sexy as Tommy Raines. With a nasty cut over his eye, she knows he needs stitches, but after he takes off his shirt, she needs some air. With rock-hard abs and taut biceps, it's clear this man takes care of his body. And all Siena can think about is letting him take care of hers&#8230; 41...The Trials of King Sparrow, by Bill MeeksWhile leading his queen and faithful subjects to their winter home, King Sparrow is betrayed then abandoned in the woods. He battles foul beasts, psychotic eagles, and the oncoming winter on his quest to find his true love.

With twists on every page The Trials of King Sparrow celebrates his strength, compassion, and perseverance as he seeks his revenge. It's a magical adventure set against the brutal backdrop of the natural world.
...The Dreamer and the Deceiver (The Last Light Book 1), by Alex VillavassoEmil is a wanderer, a fugitive from an unjust law, and being alive is his only crime. Emil is an Abnormal - a seemingly normal human being gifted with superhuman abilities. 
From the second Emil first channeled the light energy his body produced, his life was no longer his own. Abnormals like him are forced to join the king's covert division named Legion to enforce his tyranny, or be put down like beasts. For years Emil has been able to evade the hand of the king and his capture by Legion, until on a seemingly normal night Emil's village is ambushed, and he is forced to helplessly watch as a fire-manipulating Abnormal sent by the king leads a massacre that destroys everything he loves.

Enraged and sick of running, Emil...Onyx Webb: Book One: Episodes 1, 2, & 3, by Andrea WaltzBest-Selling Authors Fenton & Waltz Welcome You to the World of Onyx Webb. This is Book One. (Episodes 1, 2, and 3)One reviewer says, "Fabulous. Different. Odd. Crazy. Wonderful. I've never read anything like it. You've created the weirdest, coolest new genre of fiction and I love it." The Onyx Webb series follows the unusual life of Onyx Webb along with a central group of characters in various locations and times. The billionaire Mulvaney family, piano prodigy Juniper Cole and her brother Quinn, paranormal show hosts Cryer and Fudge, and a few others make up the core of the series. Written like a book version of a supernatural soap opera, each character's story moves forward with most every episode. It may ap...Take Action! and Start your own Business (Action for a better life Book 2), by Eddie de JongDiscover how to become an entrepreneur by starting your own small business

Do you hate your job? 
Are you looking for a way to build the lifestyle you want?
Do you want to work from home but have no business ideas?
Would you like to explore new business opportunities?

Becoming an entrepreneur and starting your own business is actually not as difficult as what most people would have you believe. You don't need a MBA or business degree, nor do you need years of experience. Entrepreneurs start small businesses, often highly successful, with a few simple business ideas and not much else.

Take Action! and Start your own Business<...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Night Falls, by Joseph EastwoodWhen Night Falls, Monsters Rise! I was dead. No, I was dying. No, I was dying. My last memory were the blinding headlights of a lorry. I told myself, if only I'd listened, if only I'd stayed. But it was too late. The night had won. The fight was over. That's not the beginning. Far from it, my story began in a small town up North, in Lancashire, a tiny place called South Hill. A place where I was just a seventeen-year-old and the words vampire, werewolf, and witch were creations of fiction....The Englisch Guest: An Amish Romance Story (Paradise Valley Amish Romance Series Book 1), by Julia KappelRebekah's life in her Paradise Valley community is one of purpose and comfort. She teaches school, helps her mom and sisters at home and knows that one day the Bishop and elders will approve a suitable match for her, mostly likely with her best friend's brother, Thomas.

But when Rebekah's brother brings a guest in from a storm, her family's life is upended. Will this strange Englisch boy who spent his life on the wrong side of the law cause Rebekah to question everything she thought she believed?...United States Air Force Pilot For Kids!: How To Become an Air Force Pilot (Leadership and Self-Esteem and Self-Respect Books For Kids Book 2), by Eric ZThis is a book about becoming a United States Air Force pilot, it is especially designed for kids ages 5 to 12. There are tons of fabulous full color photos in this book to get your kids motivated -- and they look awesome on an iPad! There is also a link to your next Kids book for FREE at the end of the book.
Children need role models today, additionally READING -instead of playing video games- should be more encouraged. This book motivates by linking cool pics for kids to cool content - WORDS.

OBLITERATE THE LEADERSHIP GAP!
www.thekidsbooks.blogspot.com
www.Zbooks.co...Angel of the Black Rose (California Witches Series Book 1), by Belinda Vasquez GarciaIn Roaring Twenties Los Angeles, Angevin Rozanov is a lonely nineteen year-old, born into a dysfunctional family of witches. Her hideous mother, Solange, zapped a love spell on the head of the Los Angeles Mafia and now manages his speakeasy. Angevin's 142 year-old gypsy grandmother, Dima, claims to be the bastard granddaughter of Catherine the Great, once Empress of All the Russias in the 1700s. Dima brews bathtub gin and whiskey with enough bewitchment to control her clients.

Angevin dresses in rags, her hair in tangles around her face. She works in her family's bootlegging business and pedals the illegal liquor door-to-door. Then one day, Angevin sees a handsome young man dancing at a speakeasy and falls in love. Like a ...He Loves Me Not: Buried Tears of Betrayed Love, by Kimesha ColemanAre you a victim or a victor? A casualty or a conqueror?

With an abuser poised over her as she desperately shut her eyes and pretended to sleep, Kimesha Coleman acquired the label of victim at the age of 7. With no one to protect her and no one to demonstrate real love, Kimesha stumbled into adulthood, racked by relationship after violent relationship.

There was the young man who smacked her with the side of a handgun, took her to a graveyard, and threatened her life, only to break down in sobs when she told him "I love you." There was the insanely jealous guy who cheated on her yet taunted her with lit matches and a wire coat hanger, signaling the sick ways he intended to control her.

Kimesha woul...Innovative Ideas to Ignite Your Mind: New Business Ideas to Start Your Entrepreneurship, by Chinmoy MukherjeeHave you run out of innovative ideas? Do you have money/time/people but not sure what kind of new application/product/system/business can you build? Here are more than thirty ideas to ignite your innovative mind. By going through the ideas, you will able to come up with your own ideas. Few exercises are also provided to help readers think out of box and come up with solution himself/herself. The ideas mentioned are free for personal use. But if you are going to commercialize it, please take written permission from the author....A Magic Dark and Bright (The Asylum Saga Book 1), by Jenny PerinovicShe meant to help a ghost...not unleash a curse.

Amelia Dupree hasn't seen the Woman in White since the night her brother died.

The ghost seems to have disappeared from the woods surrounding Asylum, Pennsylvania-that is, until Charlie Blue moves into the creepy old MacAllister House next door. Amelia can't help liking him, even though she spent her childhood thinking his grandmother was a witch. And she definitely can't ignore the connection between his arrival and the Woman in White's return.

Then Amelia learns that the Woman in White is a prisoner, trapped between the worlds of the living and the dead. Devastated by the idea that her brother could be suffering a similar fate, Amelia decid...Jimmy Baseball, by Phil RossiA mysterious boy catapults a Little League team towards the town title. A coming-of-age novella about friendship, a special baseball season, and young boys forced to confront adult themes for the first time. 'The Natural' meets 'The Bad News Bears'....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Life is a Beautiful Thing: (Book One) (Techno-thriller Science Fiction Series), by Harmon CooperLaunch week! Get Book Two free with Book One. (Details inside.)
Hallucinatory cyberpunk. Meta sci-fi satire. The future is futile. 
2083. A pollute-addicted therapist named Meme battles his way through his mind and LA at the seat of his pants alongside a beautiful android escort with a surprising secret. With the Federal Corporate Government hunting him, will he make it to safety in time?

The hunt is on.

Part techno thriller, part literary science fiction, Life is a Beautiful Thing is a series that questions what it means to be human, a book that offers a shocking glimpse into a dystopian future fueled by corporate deceit, bawdy sex and high-end intoxicants.

From...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Motivating Young People: To Possess Their Desired Future (Desired Future - Workbook To Accompany Motivating Young People To Possess Their Desired Future), by Susan Winner-OgundeleMany young people are unsure of what career path to pursue and find choosing that path a daunting exercise. Unfortunately, some eventually stumble into a career without any real prior knowledge of whether it is suitable for their strengths and personal qualities. They therefore try hard to fit a square peg in a round hole and thereby become unhappy and disillusioned. The aim of this book is to; firstly inform parents, guardians, educators and youth workers how to make choosing a career path an interesting, exciting and engaging exercise for young people and secondly; it aims to create awareness that choosing a career path between the ages of 12 and 14 will motivate a young person to become engaged, focused and hardworking both inside and ou...Cerelia's Choice, by D.A. HillA beautiful princess. A handsome space pirate. It could be a match made in heaven--if they survive... When the luxury spaceliner carrying Crown Princess Cerelia across the Galactic Empire is attacked by space pirates, she is forced to flee for her life in the company of the ship's captain, Jefferson Rydel. Having left behind her home and family forever to marry Lord Veraney, the man she has selected to succeed her father as Emperor, her disappearance throws the Imperial succession into question and destabilizes the Empire. As she struggles to adapt to a harsh and challenging environment completely unlike the refined, sophisticated, and comfortable world she has always known, she discovers again and again ...The Other Tree, by DK Mok It's been four years since Chris Arlin graduated with a degree in cryptobotany, and she's still no closer to scraping up funding for her research into rare plants. Instead, she's stacking shelves at the campus library until a suspiciously well-dressed man offers her a lucrative position on a scientific expedition. For Chris, the problem isn't the fact that they're searching for the Biblical Tree of Life. Nor is it the fact that most of the individuals on the expedition seem to be lethally fashionable mercenaries. The problem is that the mission is being backed by SinaCorp, the corporation responsible for a similar, failed expedition on which her mother died eleven years ago. However, when Chris's father is unexpec...TANK: Street Justice, by George L. Cook IIISometimes the only thing that can stop bad men with guns is an even badder man with guns. There are some lines even thugs shouldn't cross. When a little girl is accidentally gunned down by thugs one man, a former Army Ranger makes a promise to her mother to bring those thugs to justice. Tank is about to roll!...My Love Forever (The Night Movers Vampire Series Book 1), by Helen BrightAlex knew Julia was meant to be his when he saw her fourteen years ago with her father at a party thrown by his company Night Movers. 
She was a young innocent eighteen year old and off to university shortly, so he decided to let her live a little before he made her his. After all he was a nine hundred and fifty year old vampire living and working in his company, alongside the humans he employed in modern day Yorkshire. He had waited this long to find love so he could wait a little longer.

Not quite a year later Julia is engaged and later married. 
Alex thought his chance at love with Julia was gone.

Fourteen years on and a terrible accident leaves Julia with a devastating tragedy that no parent shoul...Thriller in Jamaica: A Political Thriller Novel (Jamaican Action Thriller Book 1), by Jerry BellerGilbert is book one in the Jamaican Action Thriller Series. This gripping, fast-paced polital thriller follows interesting good and bad guys on a suspenseful adventure from Washington DC, to Peru, to Columbia, and especially Jamaica. Good versus Evil A gang terrorizes Jamaica in the aftermath of Hurricane Gilbert. A small group of brave Jamaicans fight great odds to protect the capital city. Adventure A white congressional staffer in Washington moves to Jamaica and gets caught up on the wildest ride of his life. Agony Abroad A Jamaican artist and several other Jamaicans get trapped at Baltimore-Washington International. They only want to get home to check on their loved ones. <h2...The Lincoln Penny: A Time Travel Series, Book 1, by Barbara BestHistory geek Jane Peterson just hit the refresh button on her life when, during a Civil War reenactment, she is thrust into a raging siege with brutal consequences. 2012 resets to 1862 amid the colorful, historic characters of Savannah, Georgia and bloodiest conflict in American history.

Jane's ghostly appearance is a bad omen to the doomed soldiers at Fort Pulaski. In a chilling twist of fate she is compelled to cross hostile enemy lines and seek shelter with strangers. Realizing the impact of her knowledge and horrors of Civil War medicine, Jane's dream of rescue becomes a deep desire to save others. In a story of good and evil, murder and intrigue, grave reality and the supernatural, she must face the grim truth that loving ...Soldier Hill, by Phil RossiDuring the dark, bitter, and confused fallout of the Vietnam War, high school buddies must outsmart the system to honor a fallen soldier. A coming-of-age novella....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Triangle of Hope, by Michael MeyerUplifting contemporary fiction Who knew that a chance encounter would change their lives forever? Clint Westerly has it all; that is, until he makes a fateful decision that turns his life upside down. Tanya Wilshire has sheer determination to fulfill her mother's dying wish, although she seemingly has now lost the means to do so. Seamus Harrington, eighty-four years of age, is determined to right an old wrong before it is too late, even though the odds are heavily stacked against him. Together, these three unlikely allies heal not only themselves but an entire community. If you love feel-good reads with ha...A Demon's Wrath (The Nine Kingdoms Book 1), by Alexia PraksDemon Series Book 1: A Demon's Wrath
(A Nine Kingdoms Book Vol. 1)

WELCOME TO THE NINE KINGDOMS, a world where humans, angels, and demons lived side by side. A realm where revenge passed on from one generation to another, wars between kingdoms raged for centuries, treachery and loyalty merged into one gray line, and love could heal the wound of hatred.

A Demon's Wrath: Demon Series Book 1 is a paranormal fantasy romance story about the formidable demon king Drake McNamara and spirited Cecelia Van Zandt.
* * *

When the formidable warrior Drake McNamara discovers his precious Pearl of Life, a powerful treasure that has the ability to cure any poison, gone missi...Murder at The Galvez (The Sydney Lockhart Mysteries Book 3), by Kathleen KaskaEighteen years after discovering the murdered body of her grandfather in the foyer of the historic Galvez Hotel, Sydney Lockhart reluctantly returns to Galveston, Texas to cover the controversial Pelican Island Development Project conference. Soon after her arrival, the conference is cancelled; the keynote speaker is missing. When his body turns up in the trunk of Sydney's car, she's hauled down to the police station for questioning. The good news is Sydney has an alibi this time; the bad news is she finds another body-her father's new friend-he's floating facedown in a fish tank with a bullet in his head. Her father's odd behavior and the threatening notes delivered to her hotel room leads Sydney to suspect that h...The Mahabharata --- Sons of Gods: The Mother of all Epic Sagas, by Sharon Maas A baby abandoned. A queen dishonoured. And a cataclysmic war that would end the Third Age of Mankind. This is a new version of the magnificent Indian epic, rewritten as an epic novel. The Mahabharata is a grand and timeless story yet to be discovered in the West; it's a book that has endured the millennia, a perennial best-seller, a story as enthralling as it is moving, as thrilling as it plucks the emotional chords. The story in a nutshell: Karna, sired by the Sungod Surya, is born to the unmarried princess Kunti. She abandons him to the river; he is found and raised by a low-caste couple. Spurned by all, Karna finds a friend and ally in the avaricious and wicked prince Duryodhana. But Duryodh...A Tiding Of Magpies: Monkey Queen Book Four, by Robert Dahlen"One for sorrow, two for joy."

When Jiao, a princess from Faerie's Far Lands, comes to the Wonderland Diner and Tavern looking for help, it's showtime for the Monkey Queen! Michiko and her best friend, Beth McGill, have to rescue the princess' boyfriend from the minions of a scheming warlord, and then race against time and fend off goblins, ogres and monsters to fulfill a prophecy.

But Michiko has been hiding something from everyone, even Beth, and no secret is forever. And when that secret is revealed...

Everything will change for Michiko and Beth....Mediterranean Cruise: With The Cruise Addict's Wife, by Deb GrahamMediterranean Cruise with the Cruise Addict's Wife 
All the information you could ever want on a ship is available online, or in the cruise line's brochures...stats, weights, where the ship was built, all those dry facts and figures. When we began dreaming about taking on the Mediterranean, my mind leaped right past all that. What I really wanted to know was how real people actually did the cruise planning. I wanted to know where did they go, and what did they do, and what did they like, what did they wish that they had done differently? What did they learn along the way, what did they enjoy the most, what do they wish they had not wasted time on? 
What I really wanted was to have a conversation with a whole bunch of peopl...The Last Day, by Emily Organ"A fast-paced novel, that promises to be implausible, captivating, uplifting and thought-proving in equal measure." - Writers and Artists.co.uk

He predicted when he would die. That day has now arrived.

When George was eleven years old he dreamt the date of his death: September 12th 1985. Now he's fifty three and that day has arrived.

His wife is unhappy with their marriage and he's fallen out with his daughter. His brother is bitter George got the family inheritance.

There's the jealous business rival who's an underworld gangster. And there's a spurned mistress too.

The best hit man this side of London is on the case - but who has hired him?
<br...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Stone of the Tenth Realm (The Realms Trilogy Book 1), by Eva GordonSophie Katz, a Jewish chemistry student, harrowingly escapes a Nazi concentration camp. By way of Prague and with the help of a golem and a magic stone, she is transported into the Tenth Realm, a magical dimension that parallels the world she left behind.

Logan MacLeod, a Scottish warrior, hunted for a crime he did not mean to commit, flees to the Bestiary, a forest so dangerous no man dares enter. Drawn by the haunting sound of his bagpipes, Sophie and Logan meet.

Even as love ensues, the dark evil of the Third Reich threatens the Tenth Realm, led by Gustaf Hissler, Adolph Hitler's doppelganger.

Together they must join the forces against Hissler in the Tenth Realm and help stop Hitler from world do...The Lady Killer, by Denis LeemanMotives for murder are many and varied, apart from open warfare and accidental this is usually for personal gain in some way. It could be money, prestige, love hate or the need to satisfy some brutal perversion, but in the end one dies and one gains. However within this group of dealers in death the one that stands out most is the hired assassin, the hit man --- or woman. The latter are the rarer but also the more deadly, especially if she's beautiful and of high intelligence. Such women have been known to kill their quarry by stealthier means than a brutal assassination, and still remain within the law of the land. But then, if this is accomplished who can brand them as killers?...The Phoenix Prince (Royal Blood Book 1), by Kristen GuptonAscending to the throne after his father's death should have been easy for the young vampire Keiran Sipesh.
It wasn't.
Being a vampire was supposed to make him powerful.
It didn't.

There are those who would do anything to prevent a vampire from coming to power. One such man is Grand Councilor Peirte Methaius. This demon summoner seeks to seize the crown for his own. He cannot fathom a vampire gaining control of the country, especially one that has taken an interest in a woman of peasant birth.

In their world, a vampire has never been a hero. Can Keiran survive and manage to become one, or will his death only be the beginning of Peirte's madness?

...MINI MYSTERIES. THE DREAM SEQUENCE AND OTHER SHORT STORIES.: ., by JO HANNONDo you believe in cosmic fate? Do you believe in the paranormal? Do you believe it possible that we could be living a parallel life in another dimension. Luke Griffin didn't, well not at first anyway. Then the dreams started. Luke found himself not just living in a dream, but living in a nightmare and it seemed it was all heading for a terrifying conclusion.
Also includes a murder mystery and a ghost story. definitely something for everyone....We were Three: a story of friendship, love & death, by Himanshu Arora"We were Three" begins with the college life of three students Vikram, Ajay and Sameer.
They were happy in their college life, booze, romance etc. 
Then something happenes&#8230;
One of them gets murdered in mysterious circumstances&#8230; 
They try to find the answer and tie the loose ends. But it changes the game of life for the remaining two.
Sometimes friendship is very costly&#8230; but it teaches the meaning and values of relationships, love, life and death. 
And that is why; whatever it takes&#8230;after all&#8230;We were Three...The Turkish Connection: A Birth of an Assassin Novel, by Rik StoneMehmet battles for daily survival in the murky Istanbul of 1951 while being forced to learn the craft of theft and violence alongside the other street children. Come evening he curls up under a stinking jetty in a waterway off the Bosporus Strait. Desperation fills him as he yearns to break free from the life inflicted on him by his drunken, womanizing father, little knowing that his rotting body lies at the bottom of those same waters.

Adulthood comes before Mehmet finds out that it wasn't fate that had taken control when he was a boy, but a very real nemesis. But is it too late? Can he yet turn things around and get his life back?...Downstream, by Charles Winstanley'In the next 48 hours there will be dozens of deaths in one of the UK's northern cities. This is intended to demonstrate our capabilities. There will be future demands. Reply to [email protected] to acknowledge receipt.'
So reads the first in a series of chilling emails to the British government from an unknown group. They use a lethal agent to poison the water in major UK cities as their ultimate demands emerge. 
As the UK civilian death toll mounts and the country's social fabric disintegrates, it becomes clear that political relations across Europe and Russia are at stake. At first the government rashly tries to cover up the nature of the threat and incompetent minister Charles Potter claims that militant Gre...A Student's Dream (Twisted Cogs Book 1), by Malcolm HemmingsIt is the turn of the 16th Century, and the world has entered a golden age of art, invention, and architecture. This renaissance of literature and learning in Europa is suddenly thrown into overdrive when a chosen few "Stormtouched" begin displaying supernatural abilities. Torn between the age's burgeoning love of science and the dark promises of magic, Europa has become a powder-keg of clockwork and sorcery.

Elena Lucciano doesn't care about increasing mankind's knowledge or exploring the mysterious workings of magic. Even though she herself is Stormtouched, Elena doesn't have high ambitions. All she wants is for her mother to be proud of her, for her teacher to accept her, and to become one of the best artists in all ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Stolen Adventure Collection (Books 1-3), by Mark WullertCollection of the first three books in The Stolen Adventure series.

In life there are things you think are true, things that you are pretty certain are right and things that you absolutely, positively know are correct. When Luke woke up that morning he had that absolutely, positively certain feeling in his gut. Unfortunately, what he was absolutely certain about was that danger was near and trouble was close behind.

Join Luke Stolin as he searches for the magical secrets of the Danish inventor Soren Jacobsen and all of the crazy adventures and mad cap people he meets along the way.

Includes:
- The Stolen Adventure (#1)
- The Quest for Curtana (#2)
- The Journey to Joyeuse (#3)...How To Write Your Story: record your personal history in 30 minutes a day, by Deb GrahamWhy Write Your Own Story?

It's a scary thought--What if you died before you told your life's story, and your busybody sister-in-law decided to write it for you? Yes, she's diligent, but she never really liked you, and she surely doesn't know you as well as you know yourself. No one can tell your life's story as clearly or as accurately as you can! Now's the time, before it's too late.

In only thirty short minutes a day, you can begin to tell your own story, drawn from your own memories. Thousands of people have written their personal autobiography, and found it compelling, even addictive. This easy-to-read book makes it easy, with dozens of questions and memory prompts, carefully designed to get you...Enter the Realm of Flesh, by A.N. Sinner"The blade seemed to cut the air itself apart. Before he could stop, he had created a strange, ineffable crack in the air. Then, an arm reached through ... and shortly afterwards, a body followed."

Michael Phoenix is just your ordinary misfit teenager. He lives in a New England small town, his father ran off a year ago, and he falls asleep in school every now and then. However, one night, Michael accidentally opens a portal to another world, and an alien creature invades his home. All he thought he knew about the world is shattered when he is plunged into a world of darkness, a world that's strange and alien-a world that once was home to him.
Michael embarks on a journey to the darkest corners of the Earth in s...Planetary Foundations, by Jonathan HargreavesFeel like a short adventure?

Imagine a world where the ground level is not large enough to maintain the people who inhabit it, then imagine how humanity would work around that problem. This short story explores the life in and between the vast complex of levels, following a simple hero from an outsider's perspective.

Jonathan Hargreaves...Off Balance (Ballet Theatre Chronicles Book 1), by Terez Mertes RoseAlice thinks she's accepted the loss of her ballet career, injury having forced her to trade in pointe shoes onstage for spreadsheets upstairs. That is, until the day Alice's boss asks her to befriend Lana, a pretty new company member he's got his eye on. Lana represents all Alice has lost, not just as a ballet dancer, but as a motherless daughter. It's pain she's kept hidden, even from herself, as every good ballet dancer knows to do.

Lana, lonely and unmoored, desperately needs some help, and her mother, back home, vows eternal support. But when Lana begins to profit from Alice's advice and help, her mother's constant attention curdles into something more sinister.

Together, both women must embark o...The War of Undoing, by Alex PerryWar is brewing in Kyland, as the shadowy, spell-weaving vumas rebel against the human government, but both sides have secret weapons at their disposal. The humans' secret weapon: a plan that could be the undoing of the world. The vumas' secret weapon: three young humans abandoned in the smog-shrouded town of Tarot - Tay, Ellstone and Miller Raining. The Rainings could be the key to winning the war, but first they'll need to work out whose side they are really on&#8230;

The War of Undoing is the first book in the Kyland Falls fantasy series, and is Alex Perry's debut novel....McSorely's Evil Tea, by Helen RyanSky Swift lives happily in a cosy home with her mother. She enjoys the simpler things in life like drinking tea, munching biscuits, oh and sniffing everything. One day evil pays a visit. Her world has changed forever. Stalked by an evil tea bag and chased by an evil tea company that will stop at nothing to get her.
They want her for their wicked plan.
Sky is in trouble. She needs help.
But who can she turn to?...Iridescent Feathers, by Robert Marcin- A Mysterious White Iridescent Fluffy Down Feather - A Boy Who Beat Death Twice - A Former Russian KGB Assassin - A Brazilian Supermodel - What could they possibly have to do with ridding the world of one of its most dreadful diseases? Perhaps, the feather is the answer. A fictional biography inspired by true events....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Enchanted (Sorcery and Science Book 1), by Ella SummersBorn in the land of magic, Ariella has never cared for the nightmare world of technology beyond Elitia's borders: airships, bombs, some dubious thing the humans call fusion energy. Her last encounter with technology very nearly killed her, and she's not eager for a rematch. But then her friend Davin, the crown prince of Elitia, is abducted by agents of the Avan Empire. To save the man she secretly loves, she has to travel beyond Elitia to the Avan capital city. Her only hope lies with rogue mercenary Everett-and trying to fight technology with magic.

Everett, mercenary and rescue mission expert extraordinaire, knows he's in for trouble as soon as he sees his latest client. Ariella is Elition; the enormous glowing sword ...The Phone: And Other Short Stories, by Gary Paul Bryant"Gary Paul Bryant will wheel your gurney down the paranormal corridors of Life Everlasting, whether you're willing or not. A must-read short story collection for vivisectionist aficionados, fantasy enthusiasts and all the rest of us hanging on to dear life." - Jack Archibald

Enjoy this must read collection of paranormal short stories that will have you feverishly turning each page with nervous anticipation!

'The Phone and Other Short Stories' is a collection of nine short reads that in all, creates a battleground between the likes of Hitchcock and Twain. It's a compromise of satire and science, of time travel and tall tale, but mostly just good fun. Titles include: The Phone, A Man of Proverbs, A Bitter Climb, Stal...Our Forever: A Sexy Romantic Suspense Novel (Miami's Danes - Sexy Suspense Series Book 1), by Kristyn KohlMiami Tribune investigative reporter Adria Farris has seen her share of violent murders. More than she'd care to count. In Miami, grizzly murders come with the territory. But Adria Farris is no ordinary reporter. Adria is a Farris. Farris Publishing is the largest, most powerful publishing organization in the South. Getting the story is in her blood, so to speak &#8230; until the blood becomes hers.

A woman ahead of her time, Adria is dedicated to her career and to her family's dynasty. Until she meets her match&#8230; a man that sets her on fire and sets off a passion so intense that every night will not be enough. But love? Is there really room for that?

Conrad Dane is the son of a Miami dynasty - Dane Law. Tru...A Dangerous Descent: A Sarah McKinney Mystery (Sarah McKinney Mysteries Book 2), by Marian ExallSarah McKinney, lawyer and international mediator.

In the second of this mystery series, an offer to help her mentor locate his estranged daughter takes Sarah to the Dordogne region of rural France. There, she uncovers a troubled history that parallels her own. To rescue the woman she has come to find, she must confront danger as well as her own demons.
...Baseball and Other Lessons (Devils Ranch Book 2), by Aubrey GrossThe hardest lessons are a lot like a line drive to the heart.

Texas Wranglers' ace Matt Roberts had it all: fame, fortune, his dream job. Until one line drive to the head ended it. Well, at least that was the case according to Twitter. Needing time to let his fractured skull heal-along with his psyche-Matt heads home to Del Rio, Texas, with one goal in mind-getting back to baseball. Unfortunately a certain redhead keeps driving him to distraction.

Seventh grade English teacher Jenn McDonnell is not happy that Matt's come home and is staying with his brother-aka her best friend-while his thick skull heals. And she certainly could do without all the questions their group of friends suddenly has, like, �...College Or Not?, by Chad GrillsJay Pencha's senior year is off to a rough start, and he's not sure what he wants to do with his life. When fate throws Jay's middle-class family into turmoil, he has no choice but to question everything.

Now, armed with nothing but courage and a nerdy best friend from a family of entrepreneurs, Jay is off on an adventure: college visits, scouting out startups, making money, rubbing elbows with CEO's, and (like always) trying to get Ella to notice him.

He's going to find his path in life, or blaze one heck of a trail trying....Kimjongilia: A True Story of Romance and Sacrifice from North Korea, by Victor Fox ***THE MOST PROVOCATIVE STORY EVER TOLD*** * "Bitter through its extreme tension, subterfuge, and dirty dealing." Goodreads Poor kitchen worker Kim Suk is asked to make the ultimate sacrifice for her Party--marry, and inform on, the puppet they will install as Supreme Leader of North Korea, Kim Sung. No one told her he was capriciously cruel and sexually deviant. Chinese guerrilla fighter Peter Chang, ordered ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Stairway To Heavenly Sleep: Your Step By Step Guide To Teaching Your Baby To Sleep Through The Night, by L. O'BrienTeach your baby how to sleep through the night with Christina's detailed sleep method. In this book, you will find personalizable sleep charts, so you can teach your baby to sleep during the hours that work for you, following Christina's time blocks model. This book is also full of advice, encouragement, and lots of tips to help your baby sleep so you can get the sleep you need. You need proper sleep to have quality of life and to take care of your baby. This sleep method works best from birth, but Christina explains how to incorporate her method if you start with an older baby. Makes a great gift for baby showers, mother's day, father's day, birthdays, Christmas, or just an any day gift for a special person in your life who needs their bab...The One, by Tyler CookEli Cooper never expected love to be this difficult. When someone from his past suddenly reappears, he can't help but notice the attraction between the two of them. But sometimes, the people that you love may not love you back. Eli must find his way back from heartbreak, and discover a life where his love can be returned. But in order to do that, he must also face his demons, and overcome his greatest fear: Revealing his deepest secret to the world....Found, Near Water, by Katherine HaytonRena Sutherland wakes from a coma into a mother's nightmare. Her daughter is missing - lost for four days - but no one has noticed; no one has complained; no one has been searching.

As the victim support officer assigned to her case, Christine Emmett puts aside her own problems as she tries to guide Rena through the maelstrom of her daughter's disappearance.

A task made harder by an ex-husband desperate for control; a paedophile on early-release in the community; and a psychic who knows more than seems possible.

And intertwined throughout, the stories of six women; six daughters lost.

I thought that not knowing was the worst thing I could ever endure. Not knowing if she was in ...A Fool Among Fools, by John TerracusoIt's 1986. Ronald Reagan is in the White House, Molly Ringwald is on the cover of Time and 29-year-old Michael Gregoretti is a struggling, underpaid copywriter at a big New York ad agency. He'd rather be writing plays; instead, he's writing awful commercials for a moisturizer formulated to conquer that dire, life-threatening condition: handruff.

Michael reluctantly accepts an assignment on a brand-new (and very secret) product - an aerosol butter - hoping it will lead to the kind of work that will land him a better job at another agency. But there's a catch: working on this new account will also mean working for the rigid, compulsive and quite possibly insane Gwen Hammond, who thinks that Michael, with his off-the-wall idea...Phases of Passion: Boxed Set (The Complete Collection, Book 1-6) (Werewolf Romance - Paranormal Romance) (Phases of Passions), by Melissa F. HartOnly 3.99$ (SAVE 71% - AMAZING PRICE instead of 13.94$ if purchased separately)

The complete Phases of Passion Series in one box set.

***

Book One: New Moon
Erin can't help but be taken in by handsome newcomer to her office, Sean. The way he stares at her with deep, dark eyes sends a sensuous shiver right through her body.

Erin is drawn to Sean, not just because of his devastatingly handsome looks. One night, when he needs a ride home, Erin is glad to offer, but alone in the car, passions run high and soon Erin is finding out just how intense her attraction to Sean is. But he hides a dark secret. Sean is mysterious and a loner, could he be linked to the spate of murders occurring r...Second Destiny: The older generation broke them apart, the younger generation reunites them (Destiny Series Book 2), by Gloria Silk"Second Destiny" is phenomenal!" J Summers.

"Gloria Silk has written a wonderful tale about cultural differences, the need for love and freedom after a life of doing and being what is expected of you. This is no cut and dried romance story; it is much more than that..." Natasha Jackson for Readers' Favorite.

What if you and your first love get your happy-ever-after, but it doesn't work out?
This story follows a beautiful, frustrated wife and artist who is reunited with the gorgeous hero with Bollywood-good-looks and charisma. When fate brings them face to face again, can they put their past behind, or will their sizzling, intense passion reignite and endanger everything in its path?

THE ...Running For Beginners: Get A Glimpse Inside The Runner's World: Your Training Plan On How To Start Running Injury Free (start running jogging, how to run, ... plan, programs, motivation, 3k, 5k, 10k), by Chris Adkins Running For Beginners: Get A Glimpse Inside The Runner's World: Your Training Plan On How To Start Running Injury Free 
More people are starting to run for health, weight loss, fitness, and competition than ever 
Are you looking to start running to improve your overall health? To lose weight? To get fit? To boost your energy levels? To boost your self confidence? To have relief from stress? These are just a few of the many good reasons to run. The benefits that come with the running lifestyle will make you feel good, look better, and give you more energy if you learn to run. 
Running is simple and inexpensive and continues to grow in popularity. More and more people are taking ...Pools, by S. K. HolderMAGICAL POOLS, SPELLS AND OTHERWORLDLY STUFF&#8230;

One day, Lark and her friend Shelley, visit their neighbour, Ms Trowper, to fetch their ball from her garden. Ms Trowper is not her usual cheery self. She has a pool of water in her attic. She is convinced it is a magical hole. She wants Lark and Shelley to see what's in it. The girls decide Ms Trowper is bonkers and make a hasty retreat.

Later that night, Lark's mum insists she saw Lark's brother, Fin, and his 'sensible' friend, Mat, disappear through a hole in the garden. It makes no sense. Fin and Mat are on a camping trip and are not due home for days.

Troubled by this strange turn of events, the two friends return to Ms Trowper...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Stairway To Heavenly Sleep: Your Step By Step Guide To Teaching Your Baby To Sleep Through The Night, by L. O'BrienTeach your baby how to sleep through the night with Christina's detailed sleep method. In this book, you will find personalizable sleep charts, so you can teach your baby to sleep during the hours that work for you, following Christina's time blocks model. This book is also full of advice, encouragement, and lots of tips to help your baby sleep so you can get the sleep you need. You need proper sleep to have quality of life and to take care of your baby. This sleep method works best from birth, but Christina explains how to incorporate her method if you start with an older baby. Makes a great gift for baby showers, mother's day, father's day, birthdays, Christmas, or just an any day gift for a special person in your life who needs their bab...An End to a Silence, by W.H. ClarkSummer. Montana, 1985. When seven-year-old Ryan Novak suddenly disappears from his home in a small rural town, Detective Newton picks up the case. Convinced that the boy's grandfather - school janitor and former woodsman Bill O'Donnell - knows what happened to the boy, Newton's growing obsession with his only suspect begins to take its toll.

Winter. Montana, 2010. Twenty-five years later and, in the final days of Newton's tarnished career, Bill O'Donnell is found murdered. Newton's successor, a city-toughened young Texan detective named Ward, is the lead investigator. As Newton readies himself for retirement, Ward draws him back into the mystery he couldn't solve. Can they find the old man's killer and finall...American Nemesis, by Mark LynchThe gripping story of one man's fight for survival as a divided superpower stands on the brink of a bloody civil war.

It's July 2030. The American States are no longer united, as the 'Tea Party' Republicans have seceded from the Union to form a new nation, the Confederated Christian States of America. 
For a decade the two ideological rivals have faced off against each other across the intra-American frontier. It's an uneasy truce that begins to crumble as a tragic incident pushes both sides to the very brink.

Joshua Hamilton is a liberal with a history of political activism. Regarded as a traitor by the ultra-conservative population of the Arizona Strip where he lives, he has been blacklisted by th...The Seekers: The Children of Darkness (Dystopian Sci-Fi - Book 1), by David Litwack New from the author of the multiple award-winning fantasy saga, The Daughter of the Sea and the Sky, winner of the Pinnacle Book Achievement Award, Fall 2014 - Best Book in the Category of FANTASY.... The Children of Darkness by David Litwack Evolved Publishing presents the first book in the new dystopian series The Seekers. [DRM-Free] [Dystopian, Science Fiction, Post-Apocalyptic, Religion] "But what are we without dreams?" A thousand years ago the Darkness came-a terrible time of violence, fear, and social collapse when technology ran rampant. But the vicars of the Temple of Light brought peace, ushering in an ...Creep: A Collection of Poetry and Flash Fiction, by Joshua SloneCreep is a collection of original poetry and flash fiction to celebrate the magic, the mystery, and the fun of Halloween. Ranging from check-the-door-locks scary to roll-on-the-floor funny, our anthology has a little something for everyone. So won't you join us? We don't bite &#8230; hard.

Well-dressed erudite zombies ✔
Vampires with their V-card ✔
Kinky, vindictive ghosts ✔
Drunk-driving witches ✔
Psychos with an eye for art ✔
Hillbilly Halloween pranksters ✔
Mall-hopping Ms. Frankenstein ✔
Banshee curses ✔
Demons in all shapes, sizes and temperaments ✔

Horror, paranormal, historical, contemporary and more&#8230;
...People Behaving Badly: A Collection of Short Mystery Stories, by John D. OttiniSemi-Finalist in the 2015 Royal Palm Literary Award Competition. (Florida Writers Association) People Behaving Badly is a collection of thirteen short mystery stories exploring the folly of criminal behavior. Welcome to a world filled with strange and quirky characters where murder, vigilantism, jealousy, infidelity, sex, violence and people behaving badly are the norm. These short mysteries were written as individual bite-size stories that can be devoured in one sitting. Perfect reading for your bus, train or subway commute to work, while you're waiting at the doctor's or dentist's office, having your car serviced, enjoying a latte at your favorite coffee shop, or whenever you have a few minutes of fr...Sometimes We Ran 3: Rescue, by Stephen DrivickFive years have passed since the zombie apocalypse swept across the world. The remnants of humanity struggle to survive against Red-Eye, man-eating monsters that hide among the ruins of civilization.

The survivors of Cannon Fields live behind their high iron fences and sturdy gate growing food, raising their children, and try to keep out the horrors of the outside world - living and dead. They hope for a day when fences and gates aren't needed anymore and someone puts the world back together.

During a trade mission, John Linder and his best friend Claire, cross paths with a stranger on a noisy motorcycle. He proposes an exchange - vital medicine for help in getting his friends to safety. The trip will be risky. The...A Penchant for Mortals (Babet & Prosper Book 11), by Judith PostCan Babet and Prosper help save a young prostitute from a demon/stalker?
Rogues drift to River City when tourists flock there, hoping to find easy prey, but when a stalker follows a young prostitute to Lillith's brothel, it's to finish what he started. Slate Riske, a detective, saved her from the demon's first attack, and he means to save her again. But he can't do it alone. Babet and Prosper agree to help him, and they bring their friends.
...


----------



## KBoards Admin

All the Innuendo, Half the Fact: Reflections of a Fragrant Liar, by Kimberly JayneThe moment she stumbled into The Sag Zone, Kimberly Jayne's hilarious anecdotes about life as an irreverent emptynexter began compelling readers to snort coffee through their noses. All the Innuendo, Half the Fact is a collection of witty missives, from her misadventures with Spanx to the joys of urodynamics, from burning her "G" spot to a freakish affection for butt floss. It's all in there-sex, love, family, motherhood and, oh yeah, midlife.
...Nicholas Raven and the Wizards' Web - Volume 1, by Thomas J. PrestopnikNICHOLAS RAVEN AND THE WIZARDS' WEB - Volume 1 An epic fantasy in three volumes for adults and older teens. Volume 1: Prologue & Chapters 1 - 39 Volume 2: Chapters 40 - 85 Volume 3: Chapters 86 - 120 & Postscript Nicholas Raven, a young gristmill accountant, just wanted a little adventure in his life. But he gets more than he bargained for when tumultuous winds of the past sweep him away on a journey he'll never forget. Invisible webs are being spun over the lands of Laparia; webs of war, deceit, revenge and manipulation, all by two corrupt wizards with different objectives. When Nicholas becomes an inconvenience to their plans which pass by his very doorst...Nicholas Raven and the Wizards' Web - Volume 2, by Thomas J. PrestopnikNICHOLAS RAVEN AND THE WIZARDS' WEB - Volume 2 An epic fantasy in three volumes for adults and older teens. Volume 1: Prologue & Chapters 1 - 39 Volume 2: Chapters 40 - 85 Volume 3: Chapters 86 - 120 & Postscript Nicholas Raven, a young gristmill accountant, just wanted a little adventure in his life. But he gets more than he bargained for when tumultuous winds of the past sweep him away on a journey he'll never forget. Invisible webs are being spun over the lands of Laparia; webs of war, deceit, revenge and manipulation, all by two corrupt wizards with different objectives. When Nicholas becomes an inconvenience to their plans which pass by his very doorst...Nicholas Raven and the Wizards' Web - Volume 3, by Thomas J. PrestopnikNICHOLAS RAVEN AND THE WIZARDS' WEB - Volume 3 An epic fantasy in three volumes for adults and older teens. Volume 1: Prologue & Chapters 1 - 39 Volume 2: Chapters 40 - 85 Volume 3: Chapters 86 - 120 & Postscript Nicholas Raven, a young gristmill accountant, just wanted a little adventure in his life. But he gets more than he bargained for when tumultuous winds of the past sweep him away on a journey he'll never forget. Invisible webs are being spun over the lands of Laparia; webs of war, deceit, revenge and manipulation, all by two corrupt wizards with different objectives. When Nicholas becomes an inconvenience to their plans which pass by his very doorst...Angels Cry: a Novella (Spark Before Dying), by Tina GlasneckCold-hearted detective Peter Lazarus loves to toe the line, and being an undercover cop, he enjoys his sanctioned crime. Undercover as Shane Sterns, he's about to bring down an entire heroin gang. He's got them right where he wants them.

Until he sees Charlie. Charlotte Palmer is the one woman who can blow his cover and bring him to his knees. Now Shane has two missions: bring down the gang and get Charlie out of there alive.

Angels Cry is a dark, hard-edge suspense novella from the Spark Before Dying series.
...Burkheart Witch Saga Box Set Books 1-3, by Christine SuttonThe women of the Burkheart family are special. As witches, they have magical abilities.These witches serve the side of good as they battle werewolves, vampires, evil witches and all manner of fairy tale creatures. Follow their family as each generation fights to survive in a world of fairytale magic.Will the Burkheart line survive or will the forces of evil win out in the end?...WILD CATS, around the globe with Suki and Finch, by Rebecca Merry Murdock"Stunning wildlife images in this beautiful YA graphic novel" - FreshFiction.com July 10, 2015. "As informative as it is entertaining!" - Midwest Book Review, June 2015 "The photography is beautiful and bright and will capture the reader's heart." - Angel Drew, Netgalley, April 2015 Suki and FInch are 3-D characters born on the Bark & Howl FaceBook page. They now have their own graphic novel series as they travel the globe investigating the welfare of all 36 species of wild cats. They start in Canada, go over the North Pole and travel into Russia (Volume 1). Then it's on to Mongolia, China and Nepal. It's not long before they're on the ...End Boss (Berserk Warfare Book 1), by Bryan NyaudeBarely 50 years passed after the 2940 Planetary War, leaving humanity on the brink of extinction. In a desperate attempt to stop another savage war from occurring, the nation governments were forced to unite and form the first Planetary Government to bring everyone in the world together. Peace settled across the planet for a few more decades, bringing about hope and faith for the future. However, a new enemy emerges out of the blue threatening to destroy every living organism on earth. An alien swarm of beasts the likes of which no one had ever encountered. They appeared without warning and destroyed everything in their paths. Several cities were laid to waste within months, bringing an era of terror and suffering upon the earth. Even with ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Seven Nights with Ayahuasca: A graphic account of heaven and hell, and the bizarre infinity in between, by Nicholas FloydSecluded in the depths of the Peruvian Amazon, Nicholas Floyd plunges headfirst into the ancient shamanic ritual of ingesting Ayahuasca, a medicinal and extremely potent hallucinogenic brew that thrusts him into a profound introspective journey of unbridled euphoria, unbearable anguish, unsettling imagery, and unexpected epiphanies. Brutal and heart-wrenching visions force him to confront himself for the first time in his life, and he emerges from the emotional crucible as a man reformed in ways that he never predicted.

Seven Nights with Ayahuasca is the graphic firsthand narrative of one man's life-changing Ayahuasca visions, written in precise language devoid of the vague analogies and cryptic spiritual lingo that often sat...--Back-on-Track--, by L.P. DonnelliMike is different to other children. For a start, he has a very-slightly-older twin sister, Layla, and a beloved father who is insanely-crazily-mad about trains. But also, because he carries a feeling of guilt for what happened to his mother.

Without anyone to look after Dad, who is terribly lonely and struggling to find enough money to get them by, he knows he has to do something about it. But with rotten and disgusting smells following him at every turn he feels lost when things don't quite turn out as planned - - -

Join this warm and humorous family tale that has many detours and stop-offs along its journey and a host of colourful characters, as Mike and Layla try their best to make Dad happy again.
...Beloved by Bears (Sunny Point Series Book 2), by Cassie Wright Sunny Point Book 2 - STANDALONE A BBW who thinks all is lost + A sexy shifter wanting to prove her wrong = Crazy Hot Romance All seems lost when the deadly kelpie appears at the bottom of Susie's garden, for it craves her soul and will stop at nothing to acquire it. Yet Jon, the growly werebear member of the Night Howlers pack, is determined to give Susie a reason to keep on fighting - a very personal reason, that will steam up the night and keep the lethal kelpie at bay forever... Reader Note: This book contains searing sex (ice cream time-outs are recommended), adult language (he knows what he likes and he's not shy about demanding), and dangerous spirits. If this is not the kin...The Light of Theolan: Gods of Sun, Earth, and Moon Trilogy: Volume 1, by Nick MarsdenClashing gods. A heroic bloodline. The ultimate battle of good vs. evil. 
Two twins must travel separate paths to fulfill an ancient covenant. As the followers of the Sun and Earth gods battle, the dark god of night seeks release from imprisonment. Danger, secrets, and betrayal await the mortals called to aid the gods, and only they can choose to fight for light or darkness. 
The Light of Theolan is the first book in the Gods of Sun, Earth, and Moon Trilogy, an epic fantasy series featuring rich characters, fast pacing, a mesmerizing story, and engaging prose. Readers are calling the series violent and beautiful. If you like seeing mortals and gods mix with surprising consequences, then you'll love this ...Vengeance Always Delivers, by Geoffrey SleightSteve Holland is a man who is never happy with anything in life. He thinks everyone else has the good luck while nothing ever goes his way. Then he meets a stranger who offers to change his fortune. Steve leaps at the chance and suddenly his life is transformed, giving him money and wealth beyond his wildest dreams. But there is a price - a terrible price. He begins to realise the stranger is calling in a debt of revenge far beyond anything he could ever have imagined....Whisper Gatherers: Book 1 (Prequel) in The Song of Forgetfulness - Action Adventure Dystopian, Sci-fi series, by Nicola McDonagh The first full length book in the gripping dystopian - The Song of Forgetfulness series - begins.Download your copy of this thrilling sci-fi action adventure now! 
I'm Adara. I've got six fingers on each hand.
And a secret I cannot share.
Santy knows, so does my bro. He's a Meek. 
A kiddle like the missing ones. 
He's in danger. As are we all.
Hunger sends Carnies and Praisebees to our perimeter.
There is a rustling in the wind. 
Lights beyond the boundary fence.
A sign of Agro threat. 
A murmur haunts Cityplace.
Something is coming. NotSoGreatBritAlbion is a land ravaged by famine and disease. Animal life is all b...With Intent (The Intent Series Book 1), by Yvonne HarriottHotshot criminal attorney Tyson Williams has just won the case of his career. His client has been acquitted of murder, a victory that will propel Tyson to partnership and the corner office. Yet he's not happy. Something is missing &#8230; until Sahara walks into his life one warm spring night.

Once a powerhouse of Atlanta's social circle, Sahara Jenkins is now a fitness instructor at a retirement villa, living a quiet life. She has no interest in Tyson beyond a one-night stand, but that plan backfires. Things get even more complicated when her roommate is murdered. The suspect? Tyson's client.

When danger creeps too close to home, the two are thrown together to solve a murder. He wants more than a one-night stand...Two Days in Caracas: A Titus Ray Thriller, by Luana EhrlichTitus Ray faces a threat he never imagined. Can he overcome the obstacles and capture Ahmed Al-Amin before it's too late? In this pulse-racing Christian thriller, CIA intelligence officer, Titus Ray, travels from Costa Rica to Venezuela in an effort to stop Ahmed Al-Amin, a Hezbollah assassin, from murdering a high-profile government official. Along the way, a family crisis jeopardizes his mission, and an Agency division head threatens to destroy his career. As the danger mounts, he's forced to partner with an untested operative to complete the mission and bring Ahmed to justice. Will he make it in time? Can his newfound faith heal his past wounds? Can he build a life with the woman of hi...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Called To Be A Soldier, by L. Wayne SmallsWritten from the heart and experiences of L. Wayne Smalls, 'Called To Be A Solider' personifies the sometimes inaccurate accounts and assumptions made about the personal lives of the nation's military heroes. Smalls bares all to take readers to the training grounds, onto the battlefields of the Middle East and then all of the way back home

- where the fight for a normal life often continues for many years. It's heartfelt, shocking yet ultimately uplifting....The Heirloom, by Edita A. PetrickSometimes, what we hunt can capture us.

When CIA Agent, Ted Bester, meets a woman who was publicly buried as an assassin's victim, he's understandably skeptical of her far-fetched explanation. She expects him to believe she's tied to the assassin's mind through a four hundred year old locket with an ancient curse on it. And she's alive because the spell has protected her.

It takes meeting a presence he can't explain to convince Bester Amelia might be telling the truth. And if she's right, Bester has a lot more to be worried about than a curse. The unorthodox link between Amelia and the killer shows that he takes inordinate pride in his perfect kill record, and Bester knows that it's only a matter of d...The Space Sauna, by Tobias WeberHe really wanted to be left alone.
Yet he chose the completely wrong place for it.

Tito felt an overwhelming desire to take a break. His love life ended in yet another disappointment and his professional career hit rock bottom. So he decided to fly to the perfect spot to take a step back: the Sol system.

He is unaware of the developments on the other side of the galaxy, where mankind's leaders meet on board the star cruiser GSS Friday. Due to the high likelihood of an android attack, the security precautions are greater than ever. Nonetheless, androids manage to infiltrate the ship, leading into a disaster.

Yet Tito's own problems are big enough as he finds out the hard way t...THE SICILIAN DEFENCE, by E. A. CallettiThey call him - "Sicario" - the weapon of choice in "The Sicilian Defence." 
The heinous murder of a young Sicilian immigrant strikes like a lightning bolt to the heart of his family in Furnari, Sicily. The Crisafulli family swiftly retaliates with their own vengeful message and cold-blooded justice.
The family selects "Sicario" to settle the debt.
Sicario's duty: Avenge one man's honor - husband, father, son, brother - and uncle.
Sicario's mission: Execute "The Kiss of Death" to the guilty with no negotiations and no mercy.
For Sicario, the assignment is personal. His arrival in Pine Grove, Pennsylvania brings the mission to a deadly climax, altering the town - forever....Equivocal Destines (Upheaving Nidola Book 1), by Raymond ClarkeOn sale for 99c this week only for a KBoards promotion 

In a world plagued by hordes warped by magic into creatures hell-bent on the destruction of mankind, where elemental magic holds sway and determines your lot in life, Taal is of the water, which should assure him a place among the revered rudas, protecting his city and assuring him the wealth it bestows. But centuries ago, it was a water wizard who caused The Change that precipitated all of the disasters that followed, and now, being a water wizard is the lowest of the low.

With dreams much bigger than life in Takelberorl will allow a lowly water-boy, Taal sets out ...Is My Child Autistic or Delayed, by Susan Peterson2014 eLit Gold Award (Parenting/Child Care & Family)2013 Global Ebook Award Silver Winner (Education)2014 Reader Views West Mountain Regional Book Award Is My Child Autistic or Delayed? is a book written for parents and professionals to explore autism concerns and developmental delays in children. The book is written by Susan Louise Peterson, a school psychologist who has conducted over 1000 assessments on young children with possible developmental delays and autism concerns. The book is parent friendly written in easy to understand language. Parent concerns in the areas of communication, stereotyped behaviors, social interaction, unusual behaviors and daily living are...A Contest of Succession (The Usurpers Saga), by John PhythyonNine contestants. One crown. Destiny awaits. Garrick Tremaine was happy with a simple life as a soldier. But a mysterious dream has drawn him to Twin Falls, where the duke has died with no heir. A competition to claim the throne is open to anyone, but to win it, an aspirant must answer an incomprehensible riddle. Convinced it is Garrick's destiny to rule Twin Falls, his new friend, the oddball magician, Liliana Gray, pushes him to enter the contest. But Garrick isn't the only one seeking the crown. A sanctimonious sorcerer, a hard-headed general, and a conniving criminal all aim to succeed the duke, and a disgraced elder from a foreign city has secret knowledge that may thwart them all. As the contenders cl...This Is A Time Machine, by K. Enola'I am dying, in a few seconds they will find my corpse splattered on the pavement, the Santa clause suit soaked in my blood and a dumb look on my face. I am dying; if the revolver pointing at my head fails then the fall will do the trick, so I guess I've got options haha. I am dying, and all I can see is a little boy waving a finger at me, disappointed, pouting, wishing he never had to grow up to become me. I am dying and... holy shit, I am dying. I am dying.'

In his final moments, a mentally unstable New Yorker attempts to save himself by altering the memories that are flashing by before his eyes, hoping to change his past and avoid his imminent demise....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Matchbook: A Novel, by Desiree Prosapio"I didn't have the attitude for the world's oldest profession. Or the shoes."

Meet Carol Lassiter, wisecracking, streetwise heroine of Matchbook. Emotionally lost after her daughter Ella's alleged suicide, Carol goes deep underground with no plans of resurfacing. But when a matchbook with a phone number scrawled inside is dropped into her "donations" box, Carol is plunged into a dangerous game of cat and mouse with a mystery man who dangles a dramatically different story of Ella's death. But could he have a more sinister agenda? Carol wanders the underbelly of the city in search of the truth--and a nice rum and Coke--until Ella's secrets catch up with her and she must question her tenuous sanity.

Set on the streets of...Bad Mojo, by Eva BlackstoneOne Curse -- Two Run-Ins with The Law -- Three Foster Kids -- Four States to Cross --- and a Category Five Hurricane

Bobby is in for the road trip of a lifetime when he flees his foster home in Illinois to find the voodoo priestess who can lift his curse to save his unconscious mother and fix all the bad in his life. The funny thing about curses though, is sometimes they don't want to be broken, and New Orleans at the end of August 2005 is no place for three kids on the run.

A twelve-year-old boy, convinced he's cursed, flees his foster home in Illinois to find a voodoo priestess in N...Stranger or Friend, by Silvia VillalobosL.A. lawyer Zoe Sinclair finds her Wyoming hometown reeling from the murder of its most popular resident: her best friend, Lori. Not less unnerving are the strange cries coming from the woods. The lawyer inside the woman is prompted into action, but she meets resistance from a town wary of outsiders. When a second body is found and Zoe is threatened, the case turns personal. Under pressure from the sheriff to leave the probing to the police, and taunted by the killer's subtle messages, Zoe finds herself trapped in a game of hunter and prey....


----------



## KBoards Admin

DERRICKS, DIAMONDS AND DREAMS: Life and Sports in the Tulsa Oil Patch, by Elven LindbladDiscover the people, places, teams and events that make Tulsa, Oklahoma one of America's most unique cities by reading the first comprehensive eBook about the city's heritage in athletics and the American way of life.

From baseball to Broadway, rock and roll royalty to reality, motor sports to museums, football to festivals, the performing arts, the printed page, politics to pop culture, it's all waiting for you in Derricks, Diamonds and Dreams: Life and Sports in the Tulsa Oil Patch.

...Hard Times (A Sam Harlan Novel Book 2), by Kevin Lee Swaim"It's amazing how life goes back to normal, how the world keeps spinning, even after you do something so terrible that it can never be forgiven. You get up in the morning. You eat. You shower. Shave. Use the toilet. And the dream. Always the same dream. There is no escaping it. In my dream, I plunge the knife into a little girl's chest."-Sam Harlan

Six weeks since discovering the truth behind his family legacy, Sam Harlan has worked with Sister Callie Calahane to learn how to kill vampires, desperate to make them pay.

The woman's voice on the answering machine was intriguing. "Jack, it's Mary Kate. I've got your newest order and &#8230; I need to talk." Jack Harlan, the legendary vampire killer, was Sam...Risk The Wings Of Sisterhood, by J. EvangelistiA very heart-warming, humorous and delightful coming of age story and a coming of age of women in sports. 
Teens and adults will love this 'comedic journey' of two girls who stand on opposite sides of the personality spectrum...yet found a way to become true friends.

Imagine never taking risks&#8230; 
Julie Pastel never dates and views the romantic world through books and movies. She never takes risks. That changes when she arrives at college. Enter her roommate outspoken, outgoing, and outrageous, Burkie Vivid, who knows how to meet boys. Burkie has a plan to introduce Julie to the world of dating. The reluctant Julie agrees. The dating plan is short lived when they become pawns in a power struggle to remove the Col...A Curse upon the Saints, by J. Rutger MadisonA fantasy novel of muskets, magic, treachery, politics and holy war For eight years war raged between the armies of King Traden of Garmundland, convert to the Church of the Holy Family, and those united with the Holy Church of Nasir, the one true god. Victory was in the Nasirians' grasp as they lay siege to the pagan city of Silverwic. The cannon were in place to begin the final assault. That's when the Sarbarah, a race of slavers, entered the war. The "goat-men," who once enslaved the human race for thousands of years, threatened to reconquer the lands they had lost. Now, a cynical soldier, his idealistic sister, and a devoted father must join forces to stop an alliance between an ambitious cardinal and the treacherous...Gods of Blood and Bone (Seeds of Chaos Book 1), by Azalea EllisMy name is Eve Redding. I am the new god.

 I never wanted to become a Player in the Game, never intended for any of this to happen. I was content with my ordinary, invisible existence among the millions of civilians crowding my city. But the monstrous creators of the Game forced me to Play, and I'm the type to cling to life by the tips of my bloody fingernails.

At first, I was enamored by the ability to augment everything about myself−to become smarter, stronger, prettier...better. But after my teleportation to that first Trial−a death tournament held on a beautiful, vicious alien world−I would have done anything to escape the Game.

I needed power to protect myself and those I cared about fro...Ascendancy Rise of the Fallen (Ascendancy Origins Book 1), by Bradford BatesJohn Blackthorn is one of the Gifted, and a member of the Ascendancy. Partnered with a werewolf, John prowls the streets of 1920's San Francisco protecting the city from the supernatural. Using the gift of magic, they will face off against a growing threat, the Fallen. Leadership amongst the city's vampires is changing. The Ascendancy must find out what the new regime is planning, and stop it. Together, John and Sarah will find a way to save the city, that they love.
This is the first tale in the Ascendancy Origins Series....The Red Skies Incident: Book One of The Red Skies Incident, by R. E. BarnesChet Ryder just wants to go sailing with his dog. Instead, he is caught up in a catastrophe when electromagnetic storms wreak havoc in the atmosphere. Ryder and his friends take on the patriarch of the planet's most powerful family.

And that is only the beginning.

Ryder has spent his life scrabbling at the edges of an increasingly repressive society. Now, in the aftermath of disaster, he finds himself at the center of a fight for survival, freedom and individuality. Along the way, he rediscovers love and learns that boredom isn't the worst condition he will experience.

How will anyone survive the cascading alterations to the world they knew? The Red Skies Incident (Book One) follows ordinary people and...The Book of Life, by Elizabeth BeckettThe Book of Life is a book for enthusiasts of ancient Egyptian mysticism. Readers are taken on a journey through the archaic halls of the Mystery Schools that existed during the golden age of Egypt, more than three thousand years ago. The Book of Life is an objective and graphical account of the main teachings from the schools. The hieroglyphic high-alphabet of spiritual concepts taught in the Mysteries is explored in detail, and it is explained how this was different from the everyday literary alphabet. The Book of Life uncovers the real purpose of the sarcophagi and hidden valleys of tombs, and traces the Egyptian practices back to their ancestors from Atlantis as well as to times of extraterrestrial assistance.

Extraordinar...


----------



## KBoards Admin

City of Hidden Children (Children in Hiding Book 3), by Victoria RandallHow far would you go to rescue your friends?
Katy has just turned seventeen in the year 2055, when an unlicensed pregnancy is a felony, and children born without a license can be confiscated by the state. She learns that she was one of those children who had been seized by the ruthless Population Control police. Through heroic efforts her mother rescued her, but Katy's two best friends had to be left behind. She has no idea where they are now, since children are farmed out to factories once they turn sixteen.
Now that she remembers, she is determined to find them. Her search will take her from her privileged life to a place of fear and dehumanization that she had never imagined existed.
City of Hidden Children, Book T...Of North Blood Drawn (Magen Book 1), by C. J. WattersonMagen is an outcast, exiled by his people, the mythical 'North Ice-Islanders'. Born without telepathy; he is abnormal, a regression. Conscripted as a Seaton Guard, he is ensnared in their 300 year interplanetary war with Es'stus. A dark shadow dogs his steps. Ancient prophesy hangs over him. A spy sleeps. Expect a motley crew, action, witty banter, romance and some provoked thoughts.

His arrival does not go unnoticed. The enigmatic Marshal Damoclus, guessing his unusual origin, makes him - 'Swordmaster'. This anachronistic position causes ripples to the highest level of command. Striving to adapt to living in a foreign culture, Magen is determined to make his mark.

Magen is "Of North Blood Drawn", that...Twin Flames ~ Katoom ~ Book 1, by Cassandra L. ShawShe's in grave danger, but she doesn't want his protection&#8230;

After a long and bitter world-war for pure human supremacy, humans and two sub-species the Eli and Crea reside on Earth in an uneasy harmony. One morning on a jog, Bliss Jacobs finds a murdered fellow Eli. She scents the killer on the body, but other evidence is washed away by a savage storm, leaving Bliss as the sole witness and the target of an assassin-and forcing her back into the world of the man who shattered her heart.

He believes she is his destined mate, but he knows there are no second chances&#8230;

Kaid Sinclair is chasing more than his best friend's murderer. He wants Bliss in his bed and in his life, but after their ...The Musubi Murder, by Frankie Bow˃˃˃ What is a Musubi (pronounced moo-soo-BEE)? The Spam musubi, Hawaii's favorite snack and Merrie Musubis' signature dish, is a cube of sticky rice topped with a slice of fried Spam, and then wrapped in a strip of dried seaweed. From a distance, musubis look a lot like oversized pieces of sushi. >>> The Musubi Murder isn't the first Hawaiian mystery, but it is Hawaii's first campus murder mystery Newly single and far from home, Professor Molly Barda wants to focus on her job and stay out of trouble until she gets tenure at remote Mahina State University. But her life is upended when fast-food entrepreneur Jimmy Tanaka, founder of Merrie Musubis, pledges a huge d...Way of the Junglepreneur: Art of Succeeding and Surviving in Tough Business Terrains, by David Oludotun FasanyaThe Best Business Book for Learning to Survive and Thrive in any Environment The business world today is really like a jungle and this book will show you exactly how to thrive in any tough business terrain. In this book you will learn about: Who is the Junglepreneur? Where the Future of Global Business is headed How to Succeed in Tough Times and Tough Places The Tools & Frameworks You Need to Conquer the Business Jungle The Right Mindset for Jungle Success How to Network in the New Jungle Landscape How to Make Money and Hunt for Big Game in the business Jungle How to Develop a Jungle Attitud...Nine-Tenths of the Law, by Glenn MitchellDetective Ben Ricci has never experienced fear. He's about to spend the next five days mastering terror.A dark and wicked mystery that will haunt readers long after the final page. A doomed killer's cryptic warning, an ancient Japanese book on the occult, a family of Italian witches, a mannequin that can't be destroyed, the murderous spirit of a dead child. Detective Ben Ricci is not a believer. Everything must have a logical explanation, including the brutal murder of Fabrizio Lecanto. All he needs is a broken alibi or compelling motive. Instead he has unreliable testimonies, all telling the same dubious ghost story. It's bad timing for Ricci. He's under investigation, struggling to save his...Meanwhile, Back in Deadwood (Deadwood Humorous Mystery Book 6), by Ann CharlesMeanwhile, Back in Deadwood &#8230; the mystery and mayhem continue. Between the butchered body parts, creepy killers, dogged detectives, ghoulish ghosts, and ever-present TV cameras, Violet Parker's purple boots are itching to skedaddle. 
But there is no escaping another murder investigation or her new deadly reputation. Not even if both risk the lives of those she loves most....Hidden Secrets: From the Beauty for Ashes saga, by Sharon PolkRuth Samuelsson lived the first few years of her life in the city with her mother and father. A catastrophic event occurred that changed the entire course of her life and stripped her of her faith. Consequently, she is convinced God cares nothing about mankind, most especially her. Ruth takes us on a journey through the complexity of her imperfect life. Her story exemplifies the unconditional love of our incredible God, and His remarkable ability to take the ashes of lives and exchange them for beauty....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Nagodzaa: A Warrior's Elegy, by Arley L. DialLt. Willard Riley: A soldier and faithful servant of his country, Riley is tasked
with keeping the peace in the troubled Arizona Territory. At the head of
Troop B of the Tenth U.S. cavalry, Riley and his buffalo soldiers seek to
protect the settlers from the dreaded Apache. When news arrives that a group
of Apaches has made a violent departure from the reservation, Riley and
Troop B set out to round up the renegades, pitting themselves against a foe
who has been described as 'the tigers of the human species'.

Ka'edine: A war chief, and proud defender of his people, Ka'edine has seen
the way of life he knew as a boy undergo massive change. Peace has been
made with the Americans, bu...Billionaire Secrets of a Wanglorious Bastard, by Alexei AuldChinese-Jamerican Rufus Wang eschews the playboy lifestyle of his paternal grandfather by attending law school, staying true to a boring, live-in girlfriend, and accepting a summer associate position at prestigious law firm Krueller Pitts. After languishing in office politics for unearthing the salacious secrets of Krueller success, Rufus finds the help he needs from an unlikely source at an unexpected cost. Can Rufus 'man up' and embrace something within that he's spent his whole life struggling to avoid or will he end up hopeless and homeless?

Brace yourselves, you are about to learn the BILLIONAIRE SECRETS OF A WANGLORIOUS BASTARD!...The Meldling: First Novel of the Daemonva (The Daemonva Trilogy Book 1), by Claire RyanTHE MELDLING is a tale of epic fantasy, set in a world where humans have been driven underground by a war not of their making, and one woman must find the truth of her existence within her own heart.

She was rescued from a darkened dungeon; brought out into the light with no memory of her past. Her only certainty was her name: Suzanna.

Her flesh marks her as a daemon, one of a race of deadly warriors locked in a war with their mortal enemies, the daevas, that has scoured the surface of the world. Humans are irrelevant to them both. But it was Lukas, a human knight, who carried her from the dungeon, nursed her back to health, and protected her from harm. Her body may be daemonic, but her soul is not, and there is a...The First Christmas After the War (An American Family's Wartime Saga Book 3), by Alan SimonThe sequel to THE FIRST CHRISTMAS OF THE WAR and THANKSGIVING, 1942 is here. Christmas season, 1945. The terrible years of war are finally over and millions of American solders, sailors, and airmen will be reunited with their families just in time for this glorious holiday season. Among them are the grown children of Gerald and Irene Coleman. Major Jonathan Coleman is on his way home after surviving many hazardous bombing missions over Europe and later in the Pacific. Anxiously awaiting Jonathan are not only his parents but also his fiancé Francine Donner, with Jonathan's and Francine's wedding planned for only days after Christmas. Captain Joseph Coleman wasn't as fortunate as his ...Shadow's Talent (The Talent Show Book 1), by Tommy MuncieShadow Hatcher is desperate to change his life.

Despite an unusually high aptitude for his dream career as an astronaut, he is an unlikely candidate in the eyes of most training schools due to his lowly birth in 23rd Century England's divided society. Then Shadow witnesses a murder in the back lanes of his family's farm, and lets the police record his memories to use as a witness testimony.

His bravery attracts the attention of society's most powerful people, the Talented, whose links to the ruling class can make Shadow's dream come true.

When his testimony results in the collapse of an illegal Dream-Morphine racket, Shadow is thrown into a strange new world with dangers that he is only dimly aware o...Unbelieve: 2096, by L. W. Brook2059 brought on a nuclear war that would kill billions. 2060 created a brutal New World- a place where only the strongest could survive. 2096 sought out an end to the chaos carried on throughout years past. 
Follow Oliver Anders as he's tested by the New World and thrown into something much bigger than himself and his pacifistic morals... 
One might find even their deepest beliefs changing in the worst of times....Chewy Noh and the Phantasm of Winter, by Tim LearnChewy Noh has many problems. Besides his mom becoming a mu-dang-a Korean fortune-teller possessed by his dead grandmother who can read minds-the school bully, Kent, is still on the warpath to get Chewy kicked out of school. With his secret ability to win at everything, none of this bothers him until he starts disappearing for no reason while a mysterious force attacks his fellow students, and he must scramble to figure out what's going on before he becomes its next and final victim....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Karma Dead Ahead (A Private PSI Detective Mystery Book 1), by D.H. MontgomeryTwo graduate students in a university paranormal research lab become accidental detectives as they go searching for a woman who fails to return from her Caribbean vacation. They get help from a group of psychics known as the "Gang of Four" and a modern practitioner of witchcraft who is an app developer and entrepreneur. The psychics reveal that a karmic debt from two hundred years ago has put the woman on a path to danger. The witch helps find the whereabouts of the culprit. After some brilliant deductions, unexpected mishaps that turn their lives upside down, and twists and turns, the two detectives come face to face with a deranged killer and his intended latest victim. Just as karma set off the chain of events in the beginning, it al...The Mark of Noba (The Sterling Wayfairer Series Book 1), by G.L. TomasSterling Wayfairer has one goal for his senior year: make his mark. He's been slipping into the background his whole high school career-distracted by his mother's mental health, unsettled by the vivid dreams that haunt him at night, and overshadowed by the athletic accomplishments of his popular best friends. But this year is going to be different. He's going to break a few rules, have some fun, and maybe even work up the nerve to ask his crush out on a date.

But things don't go exactly as planned. Students are disappearing, Sterling starts losing time, and it all seems to center around Tetra, a girl no one else seems to notice but him. When he finally tracks her down for answers, they aren't what he expects:...The Templar's Cross: A Medieval Mystery, by J. R. TomlinSir Law Kintour has returned from the war in France crippled, broke, and in need of a patron. In desperation, he reluctantly accepts a commission to find a nobleman's runaway wife. He enlists the help of a fellow Scot with whom he escaped after their defeat at the Battle of Verneuil. But his friend is murdered, and Law discovers he has been lied to. As the murders continue to mount, powerful interests come into play. When the Sheriff of Perth considers him a convenient scapegoat, it gives Law no choice but to untangle the lies and find the killer or hang for the murders....So Wills the Heart: Book 4 in the Great Plains Romance Series, by Corrissa JamesWhen the tough gets going, artist Evie Jacobson runs away.
When her great aunt leaves her a property in rural Nebraska, Evie uses the opportunity to escape her boss, who's deluded himself into thinking she loves him. But life in the country is a bit too tame for Evie-until she meets Jonathan Clark, a man who tests the limits of her spontaneity. When Evie discovers that Jonathan might not be everything she expected, will she run away yet again or will she have the strength to stay and face her greatest test?

Jonathan Clark's afternoon break from working the ranch turns into a fantasy-come-to-life when he encounters Evie Jacobson skinny dipping in a private pond. His water nymph's playful side excites him lik...The Dockland Kingslayer (Steamworks in the Bylea Book 1), by V.C. RemusThe Dockland Kingslayer is about the tale of a young boy's struggles in the Victorian nation of Thorton. After witnessing the wrongful execution of his parents, Alistair Métis seeks his king for answers to a never-ending list of questions. However, a lowborn child cannot escape the shackles of poverty to scour cobbled streets while on the run from the law. Alistair, too, was sentenced to die for his father's crimes. The young boy's journey spans the unforgiving West. His tale brims with airships, cutthroats, war, mischief and wonder....Sailing Alone Around the World (Adlard Coles Maritime Classics), by Joshua SlocumJoshua Slocum's epic solo voyage around the world in 1895 in the 37 foot sloop Spray stands as one of the greatest sea adventures of all time. It remains one of the major feats of singlehanded voyaging, and has since been the inspiration for the many who have gone to sea in small boats. Starting from Boston in 1895, by the time he dropped anchor in Newport, Rhode Island over three years after his journey began, he had cruised some 46,000 miles entirely by sail and entirely alone. Slocum's account of his voyage is a classic of sailing literature, acclaimed as an unequalled masterpiece of vital yet disciplined prose. It will be welcomed by admirers of his legendary achievement....Midwife: A Calling (Memoirs of an Urban Midwife Book 1), by Peggy VincentBy the author of BABY CATCHER.

When Peggy Vincent first found herself holding a naked baby in her bare hands as a student nurse in 1962, she never dreamed the path her life would take as a result of that accidental catch.

Countless births followed. Hippies, lawyers, teenagers, welfare moms, marijuana growers, smugglers, spiritualists, Orthodox Jews, neurologists, Christian Scientists, Muslims, the rich and the poor...this list scratches only the surface of her diverse clientele.

Told with warmth, humor, and sincerity, these tales will resonate with all those who remain as enchanted as Peggy by the unique art of giving birth.
...Dark Horse, by Michelle DienerSome secrets carry the weight of the world.

Rose McKenzie may be far from Earth with no way back, but she's made a powerful ally--a fellow prisoner with whom she's formed a strong bond. Sazo's an artificial intelligence. He's saved her from captivity and torture, but he's also put her in the middle of a conflict, leaving Rose with her loyalties divided.

Captain Dav Jallan doesn't know why he and his crew have stumbled across an almost legendary Class 5 battleship, but he's not going to complain. The only problem is, all its crew are dead, all except for one strange, new alien being.

She calls herself Rose. She seems small and harmless, but less and less about her story is adding up, and Dav has a bad f...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Frosted Blood, by Larry PellitteriIn the near future where ancient enemies sit on the brink of war, seventeen-year-old Michael Saxon carries a powerful secret inside his DNA that both sides will do anything to acquire. When he was just seven years old, Michael's parents, scientists at a private military contractor called Enbright, vanished without a trace and left Michael a small crystal. Haunted by nightmares, Michael is desperate to discover the truth about his parents and is convinced the crystal holds the key. Following high school, Michael accepts an internship at Enbright, despite his reservations, and puts his spelunking skills to work, helping locate powerful artifacts. Before long, Michael and his young independent and mysterious coworker, E...Created to stand out, not fit in, by Sherique DillHave you been told that you are weird or strange because you refuse to follow? Feeling unpopular or unaccepted? Well, this book is here to inspire and motivate you, for you are not weird or strange, you are just special and unique. You were not created to fit in, you were created by the Most High Heavenly One to STAND OUT. Why should you have to change who you are for others to love you? Why should you have to conform to the will of others and compromise? It doesn't matter if you are loved and accepted by many. For leadership has nothing to do with numbers, it's about motivation and influence. You were created for a divine purpose and when you are walking in purpose many will oppose you. If your goal in life is to be loved and accepted ...Epiphany - THE GOLDING: A story within a story, by Sonya Deanna Terry

A mystical forest . . . An ancient prophecy . . . A love that spans lifetimes

Free-spirited book-club founder, Rosetta, and polished traditionalist, Matthew, are yet to meet and have little in common, but time-travelling sprites from a magical past are convinced they'll fulfil an aeons-old prophecy.

A simple enough plan, it would seem, getting two people in one city to unite against a Cycle of Suffering that the world doesn't know it's imprisoned in. Throughout every age in history, however, a body-king influence has thwarted sprites' hopes for humanity.

But sprites and body-kings aren't supposed to exist! Rosetta has no reason to think they're an...Debunking Misconceptions About Catholicism, by J AlvarezIn seeking knowledge, we use our minds, but in seeking the true meaning of our lives, we must use our hearts.

There are many books that defend the Catholic faith but most are ineffective in conveying God's very simple message to the ordinary Catholic layman. Most members of the Catholic laity find catechisms complicated and hard to understand. Other Christian denominations are very aggressive in promoting their own doctrines and beliefs, challenging what most Catholics traditionally believe in.

Recent surveys purportedly saying that many Catholics no longer want to go to church got it all extremely wrong! A Catholic knows that the beautiful center of his Christian life is receiving Jesus during the sacrament of th...Inside Out, by Jack KearneyAs an actor, Danny Belson has played many criminal types, but as the prisoner transport bus pulls out of the LA county jail, the realization of his conviction overwhelms him. The irony is that only six months ago he taught an acting workshop at the same institution he is now going to be incarcerated in. Danny had been chosen to take part in California's answer to New Jersey's highly acclaimed "Scared Straight" by actually working with the inmates of the Medium Security Federal Prison in Lompoc. In his short stay, Danny made some interesting friends as well as unforgiving enemies. 
Utilizing a groundbreaking format, Follow Danny as he goes from a care free beach volleyball loving, pool shooting, actor, who's only worry is knowing w...Northern Heights: A story of bullying, love, healing and revenge., by Helen E. BarrowNorth East England, August 2000,
Barbara Singleton is twelve years old and in love with another girl. She is also obese and the subject of a brutal bullying campaign. Seeing no other options, this gentle child takes drastic action to end her torment.

Over a decade later, Nicola Dixon is struggling with life. The victim of choice in her manager's relentless, sometimes ingenious bullying tactics, this once happy young woman is aware she is drinking more, losing weight and her confidence is in tatters. Despite agonising over every recollection since they first met, she cannot understand what she has done to deserve such cruel treatment. Instead those memories, blurred beyond recognition through over-reflection, have blended ...The Legend of Little Sharpshooter, by K.D. KinneyMiranda Carter prefers to go by the name Randy. She has a lot of skill with a gun so you might not want to rub her the wrong way.

After her pa is killed, sixteen-year-old Randy is on her own. Instead of staying with the fussy Miss Marla like her pa wanted her to do, she decides to leave the New Mexico Territory and head West so she can see the ocean to spread the ashes of her family there. She starts her journey with her temperamental horse Al, her revolver Pearl, and her guns as her only companions. However, she's a girl with some Annie Oakley style sharpshooting skills and an old family friend she runs into knows it. As she rises to fame across the American West, she's getting plenty of attention from the wrong kind of p...Love In Fortune Valley (Fortune Valley Series Book 1), by Lindsy Boyd DickensonLove In Fortune Valley: A Novel

By Lindsy Boyd Dickenson

Passion and betrayal oomph across the pages of this witty contemporary romance novel. Love in Fortune Valley combines sweet and sensual tender hearts with the trials and tribulations of three generations of a pioneering family that settled in the rolling hills of the Pembina Valley in Manitoba.

Hilda Tucker is a staunch Mennonite woman who gives birth to her first and only child at forty years old. She prides herself on being a married woman and a mother. She rules her roost; obeys her husband, enjoys Sunday worship, delights in the everyday chores of running a household, but she could have never predicted the abrupt c...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Love's Arrangement: A Clean Contemporary Romance: A Clean and Wholesome Short Romance, by Pamlea WilderFiona's big break had finally arrived. She'd been chosen as a cast member of Arranging for Love. All her hard work was about to pay off. Little did she know, her reward was not at all what she expected!...Jump Into the Blue: A True Story, by Christina LaversDivine magic or madness? Heroine or fool?

A true story

In this real life account that begins with a playful Ouija session, Christy finds herself swept into a mysterious, surreal world governed by magic and synchronicity. Moving from the grungy streets of Montreal, to Mayan Pyramids, Rainbow Gatherings, and ultimately to the far reaches of reality, Christy explores both her external and internal world and awakens to levels of consciousness that rock her entire belief system.

In this multidimensional story, told authentically from the heart, the author challenges her readers to evaluate their own understanding of reality. With nuggets of wisdom and unique spiritual insight, this wild, enchanting journ...Angus Adams: the adventures of a free-range kid (The Free-Range Kid Mysteries Book 1), by Lee Winter"As a free range kid, Angus is allowed to do things other kids his age aren't - like play in the street and hang out at the park without adults (shock, horror!) But when he's accused of stealing an iPhone from school, Angus must use all of his brains, resilience, and courage to catch the real thief, clear his name, and outwit the seriously bad dudes hot on his tail!"...The Dead Pond: A Short Novel, by Jason Ryan DaleA Sunny Day at the Beach Can Hide Dark Secrets

Tina has something to tell her lover. To temper the inevitable awkward moment, she has arranged a visit to the beach, where, she hopes, the sunshine and her string bikini will put her boyfriend, Marty, in a good mood. Tina is worried how he will react, but not because she's afraid of hurting his feelings. As far as she can tell, he has no feelings. Tina has never understood what place she has in Marty's life, which makes her part in his future a complete mystery.

But Marty reacts strangely. Totally out of character, he reveals to Tina the most important pieces of his past. When he was young like Tina, Marty was forced to choose between his friends and his ambition. Gi...The Girl in the City, by Philip HarrisWith the oppressive Transport Authority controlling every aspect of their existence, Leah and her father do what they can to carve a good life for themselves. Leah spends her nights scavenging in the rural zone around the City, risking capture by the Wild Ones as she hunts for salvage her father can trade for food and other essentials.

But when Leah takes a bag of salvage from a dying stranger, she and her father are drawn into the world of Transport and its war against the terrorist organization, TRACE.

A war that could cost them both their lives.

The Girl in the City is a standalone science fiction novella set in the world of Michael Bunker's Pennsylvania and is approximately 60 pages long....Glitch Mitchell and the Unseen Planet, by Philip HarrisNEW RELEASE - LIMITED TIME INTRODUCTORY PRICEA gateway to another world. A lucky contest winner. An adventure across the cosmos! Dwayne "Glitch" Mitchell has always been obsessed with space. When he learns that NASA has discovered an alien gateway, he's the first to enter a contest to see the incredible phenomenon. Glitch wins and he travels deep within the Colorado Rockies to get a peek. He's in awe, but he's also in danger. As project head Dr. Zheng discusses the gateway, an armed man calling himself John Smith takes Zheng hostage and causes an explosion. When the rubble clears, Glitch is alive but trapped with Air Force Captain Scarlett Anderson on the other side of the gateway! Far from home on an alie...The Shadow Intermission: an urban horror novella, by Liam DaviesWhen Abbie Stone is brutally murdered by a stalker, a horrific and absurd chain of events is both ended and begun: paradoxically, time itself has been watching everything and has decided to explore the narratives and motivations that unfurled prior to Abbie's killing.

Counting backwards, hour by hour, watching the people associated with Abbie unwittingly contribute to her death, this unseen presence grows restless in the shadows and starts to plot its own brutal intervention&#8230;

The Shadow Intermission is a novella populated by characters whose demons are never that far away from the surface and, ultimately, it shows just how far reaching, and how deadly, the seemingly innocuous can become....The Rival, by Sandra GustafssonSomeone killed JoakimHis girlfriend Sara and his brother Tobias give radically different accounts of what happened. Is Sara really in love with the brother or is she in fact a sociopath who won't stop at anything, as Tobias claims? The Rival gives us the portraits of two characters at the ends of their ropes: Tobias with his intense love-hate relationship with his family and Sara who has negated her own personality in her struggle to be accepted. When each makes a desperate effort to gain control, nothing turns out the way they planned. The Rival is a claustrophobic thriller about jealousy, revenge and the consequences of manipulating others. Scroll up and grab a copy today!...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Night Has Teeth, by Randy SpeegThe Night Has Teeth: a short story of suspenseful horror
Carrie and her husband Steve are traveling to her parents' house for what is supposed to be a relaxing holiday weekend. However Fate has other plans for the couple. A sudden severe thunderstorm and a much unexpected detour will bring them face to face with a horror neither could have ever imagined. This is one get away that will teach them that there really is...no place like home....Retreat to Woodhaven (The Hills of Burlington Book 2), by Jacie MiddlemannJake Kyle needed to get away and never more so than now. The political quagmire that he's help to bring to a boil is about to land on his doorstep. Under normal circumstances he'd be more than happy to take his critics on face to face and had done just that more than once over the years. And more than once he had been the one to walk away smiling. But this time in the midst of everything he's embroiled in he has other far more important things to take care of. People who need him in ways they never had before. Family who counted on him though would never admit it. One person in particular who he was not about to let down if he's given a chance to make amends. 
Barely twenty-four hours later, after a few phone calls...The Ghosts of Gloaming, by Patricia OttoWith his marriage to Maggie Connor, William McLaren, the Laird of Gloaming Castle, erases a war debt between their families. But he never expected his new wife to be such a spirited curious lass. A woman as unconstrained as her red curls, who forces his quiet secretive existence out of the shadows and makes him wonder if he has neglected his life, and his castle, for too long. 
No one asked Maggie if she wanted to be the Lady of the place everyone calls Gloomy Castle or be married to its prickly enigmatic laird. But in this world, a woman's life is not shaped by fairness and her power is almost nonexistent. Now, she is determined to forge the best life for herself in a strange realm and establish an accord with her indecipherable husb...A Girl and Her Cat: The Search for Yaser Abdel Said: Vol. 7, by Denis SchulzShe was Asma bint Marwan. She had been murdered by Umyar ben Uday on orders from the Prophet in 642 AD for speaking out against Islam. But she had not died; the spirits of the ancient Greeks had carted her off to the Netherworld from where she had continued her desperate struggle against the forces of evil. She was a 1,400-year-woman old in the body of a ten-year-old girl. She had never enjoyed herself so much and then her ancient enemies got atter her and the only thing that could save her was private eye Bernard Piffy and Ingrate, the world's most amazing cat...Sometimes We Ran 3: Rescue, by Stephen DrivickFive years have passed since the zombie apocalypse swept across the world. The remnants of humanity struggle to survive against Red-Eye, man-eating monsters that hide among the ruins of civilization.

The survivors of Cannon Fields live behind their high iron fences and sturdy gate growing food, raising their children, and try to keep out the horrors of the outside world - living and dead. They hope for a day when fences and gates aren't needed anymore and someone puts the world back together.

During a trade mission, John Linder and his best friend Claire, cross paths with a stranger on a noisy motorcycle. He proposes an exchange - vital medicine for help in getting his friends to safety. The trip will be risky. The...Alien Curse, by John BedfordThe aliens are coming! An advanced party of aliens crash land their shuttle craft in Africa. The terror for Jason Dark begins when one of the aliens makes contact with him. But why him? What is the link between them? Caught in a landscape where nothing is as it seems, Dark's life is dominated by the alien, love, drugs, fear, and criminals, until the alien reveals his plan. Then Dark uncovers a plot, and realizes just how high the stakes really are......6 Minutes Wrestling With Life: A Family's Tragedy to Triumph, by JohnA Passaro Get ready to laugh, cry, smile and think. You will never look at life the same way again. 
Imagine yourself inside a parent's worst nightmare - within the 6 minutes your child lies unconscious. 
Each second is passing faster than the last. 
The minutes are mounting. 
Your hope is dwindling.

The doctor, who has been working feverishly to revive your child has since stopped and is now heading toward you.

Rarely do we know life changing events as they are happening, but this time you know.

You know deep down, that in a few seconds, after a few words, your life is going to change forever.

All you keep saying to yourself as the doctor ...Rescued By Tordin: Olodian Alien Warrior Romance, by Mychal DanielsCurvy, intelligent and focused, Kyra Simmons has her eye on the prize. She's locked her sights on becoming the top technical engineer for the most prestigious space program back on Earth. That is, until her life and plans are turned upside down in an instant on board a maintenance Space Station.

Stranded on the now failing Space station, Kyra needs a miracle to survive. She has no idea that the 'foreign' astronauts who show up to rescue her are out of this world-literally.

Warrior Lord Tordin, Crown Prince of Olodia, knows he's outside of the Mandates of the Intergalactic Alliance when he intercedes to rescue the survivors of the Earth space station. But there's something or someone pulling him in. 
<b...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Forever Free Anthology: Free Short Stories Forever, by Nicholas Boyd CrutchleyForever Free Anthology
An expanding collection of fantasy, science fiction, paranormal and other short stories.
Includes a quarterly newsletter, Free Short Stories Forever. Four times per year, subscribers receive links to new short stories, free on Amazon.

CURRENT STORIES 
Shadows of Ashalon (Fantasy)
HARLOT, HIEROPHANT, PHOENIX, EMPEROR and FIEND: what will the cards divine?

Ritual No. 5 (Psychological/Supernatural)
Did delusions create the demons? Did demons create the delusions? Through Ritual No.5, the possessed attempts to exorcise the whisperers that whisper, Die.

Sun Sword (Fantasy)
Warrio...Dream Alchemy (Life & Shadow Series Book 1), by Nicholas Boyd CrutchleyDream Alchemy: Life & Shadow Series - Book I Dystopian Science Fantasy Novel

In the fantasy realm of Dragonland, Chaos seeks to release Babalon from Hell. If the unholy god succeeds, the Blood Plague that ravages a futuristic Earth will destroy humankind. Can Sol, the angel who first damned Chaos' devilish daughter, fulfil the Prophecy and defeat him?

The Prophecy
Athuen, Queen of radiant form
Joined Alta, sunbeam on the storm
Together stars filled her womb
This world's beginning, love's bloom
So we blessed with joyous prayer
Nights with dreams, truth laid bare

Then woke Chaos, pitch Abyss
Who conjured evil, p...Tsura: A World War II Romance, by Heather AnastasiuIn WWII Romania, Tsura, a young Roma (gypsy) woman, has no choice but to leave her lover, Andrei, behind and marry the grandson of the man whose basement she and Andrei have been hiding in. An epic WWII saga, for fans of The Bronze Horseman and Outlander.

"It won't be a real marriage." Tsura put her hands to Andrei's shirt and pulled him in close. "I'll never share a bed with him. I love you. I only do what I must to keep us all safe. Once the war ends, it'll be as if it never was." She caught his face in her hands. "I am only yours, Andrei."

"Yes, you're only mine," Andrei bent over and growled in her ear. "When you put on that dress for him and walk down the aisle in that ugly goy chur...Show Don't Tell: Immersive Writing From The Roots Up, by Carmen Fox3D Writing At Your Fingertips

Showing and telling are among the most powerful skills an author can acquire, yet incomplete and misleading information has caused much confusion. No more. Using easy-to-understand examples, this short guide demonstrates how to compel and immerse readers in 3D writing, without clogging scenes with unnecessary description.

Carmen Fox, author of Divide and Conquer and Guarded, takes her craft seriously. "Over the past fifteen years, I've been taught by the best instructors in the business. Some of their nuggets nudged while others dragged me toward publication. Yet it wasn't until I'd figured out showing and telling that my writing soared. My imagination finally had lift-off."
...Badulina: a life changing docu-fantasy novel that will take you to an inspiring magical adventure., by Gabi Nitzan
*For the first time, this remarkably successful best seller is available in English for the international community.*

Badulina is a tiny kingdom somewhere in Europe with 16,204 residents (as of last Friday), which conducts itself without laws, without politics, without marriage and without wars. Every resident of Badulina can be the next king. And everyone is brought up on the belief that there are only two ways to live in this world: as a king or as a victim.
The book 'Badulina' recounts the journey taken together by the author Gabi Nitzan and the royal couple, the King and Queen of Badulina - a journey that reflects not only the author's life, but that of hundreds of thousands of readers.
Nitzan acc...CSS Appomattox: A Thomas Devareaux Alternative History Military Adventure (The Thomas Sumter Devareaux Series Book 1), by Chris StoesenThe CSS Appomattox is a work of alternative history fiction, concentrating on the adventures of the naval airship commander Thomas Devareaux and his crew. The action takes place in the air, over sea, and land as our heroes battle in defense of their country.

Background of the Novel
In October 1862, the Confederacy is recognized by both France and Great Britain. Lincoln opens peace negotiations that effectively ended the American Civil War. Decades later, the young Confederacy forges an alliance with Spain - a fading empire desperately clinging to its remaining Caribbean colonies.

The Confederate Military assigns the young crew of the airship CSS Appomattox to assist their country's new ally. T...Wren (The Romany Epistles), by Rachel RossanoA bounty hunter meets a denounced nobleman.

In her world, Wren Romany is as unconventional as they come. Born to a large, devout family and then forced out to fend on her own, she earns her living as a bounty hunter. As her second winter alone looms, she decides to stay in one place for the season. Seeking shelter, she offers her hunting skills in exchange.

Tourth Mynth, the master of the ruined fortress in the valley, needs help. His small household faces a hard winter. As son of a disenfranchised noble, he has plenty of space beneath his roof, but not much to eat. Wren's offer seems a good fit.

Wren soon learns the residents of Iselyn need more than simply meat on their table. The valley's reside...A Shift toward Purpose: Secrets to an Amazing Career - includes FREE Audiobook version! (Dare to Change Life 1), by Millen LivisDo you want to find work that makes your heart sing?Get This Roadmap to YOUR Authentic Career! If you are unhappy with your job and are longing for work that reflects your passions, talents and values, work that is aligned with your creative aspirations - this book is for YOU! "A Shift toward Purpose" will help you answer: WHY you search for purpose and meaningful work HOW to discover the most authentic career choice for YOU WHEN to 'pull the plug' and make the change WHAT are the best ways to TRANSITION to a new career HOW to skillfully COMMUNICATE in a professional setting HOW to identify and release LIMITING BELIEFS</...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Foreclosure: A Novel, by S.D. ThamesIt's just business-but it's about to get personal for hard-nosed lawyer David Friedman when the housing crash of 2008 derails his shot at partnership with Southwest Florida's most prestigious law firm. Given a year to prove he can make rain during Florida's economic drought, David rolls up his sleeves and lands the client of his dreams-Frank O'Reilly, a real estate developer embroiled in dozens of lawsuits and hell-bent on turning a profit during the recession. Little does David know that Frank's company is involved in a murderous plot to cover up years of mortgage fraud in the Sunshine State.

As David prepares for a trial that will make or break his career, he discovers that a secret investor in Frank's company i...The Bad Author, by William HazelgroveA literary-thriller penned in the motif of a Raymond Chandler mystery. This rollercoaster ride of a novel is centered on cop/author Derek Pelican who investigates the murder of a writer in an alley in Chicago. Adding to the murder mayhem, a literary agent turns up dead in Lake Michigan and then a prominent editor is murdered. As it turns out, a disgruntled author is behind the killings and Derek Pelican must work around the clock to stop him before he kills again. The Bad Author takes us on a fly-by-the-seat-of-your-pants ride from Chicago to New York to find out who is behind the killing of literary agents, writers, and publishers. A smart man's mystery, The Bad Author is the first in a series of more novels to come featuring Derek Pelican...New Light, New Life, New You!: The Outsmarted Man's Way to Happiness, by Elijah McleonA new way of looking at life, living it anew to be a new you is what this book is all about. A breakthrough in experiences of the author reveals a way to happiness, never been told before; yet it is also a timeless guide for everyone serious about what life is all about.
It invites you to take a break for a moment; stop for a while, and consider what is behind your "fuss and bother". In all that you do, it asks you what you really want. 
Have you dig deep into your heart, into your soul, into your mind. You tire yourself working, because you want to eat and drink. You want to satisfy your hunger and thirst. You rest and sleep, because you want a relaxing life. You play, exercise and have holidays. You look for amusements an...Floating Upstream: A novel about a young Italian girl coming of age as a first generation migrant in Australia, by Jo VracaJulia Marconi has a simple dream-to get out of Goldburne, the stinking hot town in rural Australia, where she's followed the rules her whole life. She dreams of adventures far away from her violent father whose only goal is to maintain his old world values in changing times. Julia longs for true love rather than the match "made" for her years ago. 
Super spunk Robbie Ventura and the arrival of the Carnival add unseen complications to her life, just as she's ready to settle in and stay out of trouble. It's all so tantalising. Just a taste here and there won't hurt. After all, she's an excellent liar. So with her brother's motto, "Don't get caught," stuck in her head, Julia tries to survive her senior year of hig...Stile - Book One: "When the stage lights come on...I don't realize he would be the one to change my life.", by Katherine KingHarley is a global sensation rock star starting to feel there is something missing from his life. Kate is about to embark on her career but still has many dreams to fulfill. When Harley spots Kate at one of his concerts, he invites her backstage but Kate unexpectedly declines. To Harley's astonishment he thinks about her for many days after, feeling for the first time, a desperation that he will never see her again. Days later, he spots her at an awards after party...with her boyfriend. Harley has never been one to give up but Kate, sensible Kate, wants nothing to do with the playboy rock star...even though she has never experienced such an intense attraction before.

This is the story of Harley & Kate. Two people from two diffe...In His Corner, by Vina ArnoWork Out No sex for almost a year could kill a guy, but when you're the boxer known as the Juggernaut, it's the price you pay for turning pro. Tommy's fully dedicated to his craft, until he meets the incredibly gorgeous Dr. Siena Carr. Now he's looking forward to taking on this prim and proper lady in a wet and wild work-out&#8230; Knock Out Siena has seen many patients come through the ER, but none as sexy as Tommy Raines. With a nasty cut over his eye, she knows he needs stitches, but after he takes off his shirt, she needs some air. With rock-hard abs and taut biceps, it's clear this man takes care of his body. And all Siena can think about is letting him take care of hers&#8230; 41...Touching Spirits, by KEVIN ROBERT HILLUnder a palm leaf roof, a frog named Ralph living in his toilet tank, police sergeant Cody Brannon has come to this Caribbean village to fight the men stalking him.

But something he can't see grabs his arm each night and shakes him awake.
Why do strange old Mayas sit outside his house at night and paint glyphs on his door? Are they watching or protecting him?

...Kane Monroe Book One, by G. G. RebimikA passionate love story. In 1880 a youth of seventeen leaves home to hunt a ruthless outlaw across the wild west who destroyed his love in a previous life.

...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Rider's Revenge, by Alessandra ClarkeK'lrsa loves her life as a Rider for the White Horse Tribe. She spends her days hunting with her Amalanee horse, Fallion, and her nights avoiding her mother's attempts to settle her down.

Even though there are hints that the world around her is changing, K'lrsa thinks her life is perfect.

Until the day her father is brutally murdered and she sets out to avenge him.

As she follows the vision the Great Father Sun showed her, determined to kill the man she thinks is responsible at any cost, even her own life, she's haunted by dreams of a beautiful young man she can never have and a life she was never going to live.

Alone in a world vastly different from the one she's known, she'll have to dec...Solid Illusions: A Claire Winston novel, by T. M. GannawayClaire Winston had the perfect life until a horrific accident took it all away. But that soon becomes the least of her worries, as strange occurrences begin to plague her very existence. Haunted by gory visions of a strange woman, startling voices and scenes of the accident that took her family from her, Claire turns to medication and isolation.
But no matter what she does, the bizarre experiences don't stop. In fact, they become more frequent and intensify, leaving her no time to adjust to a violently changing reality. Uncontrollably, Claire even begins to "warp" - popping in and out of other locations and time periods without warning. 
Enter Horace Happenstance, her self-proclaimed guide, and Marc Laughlin, a stra...Entangled, by Florence St. JohnNatalie Monroe is looking for a second chance at love. Just as she's about to give up on romance, Daniel Weaver contacts her through their class website. Handsome and charming, he says all the right things to make her fall in love with him. Natalie doesn't know that Daniel is a master manipulator. Coming up with one scheme after another, he convinces her to finance his sketchy endeavors to earn money. As he slowly takes control of her life, Natalie finds herself on an emotional roller coaster, desperately trying to regain her independence. Entangled in love, money, and the dream, she's reluctant to leave Daniel, but faces financial ruin if she stays. ...Crossings, by Ashley CapesSomething red lay in a heap on her doorstep. She crept closer, wrinkling her nose as the buzz of flies led her to a pile of animal entrails. Slick with blood, like mangled tubes from bike tyres, they stained the concrete. Deep in the Australian bush, wildlife ranger Lisa Thomas must uncover the truth behind a giant white kangaroo and the strange deaths connected to it, while dealing with the return of her abusive ex, Ben, whose rage is quickly growing out of control....Fast Draw, by D.W. CollinsThe talented and beloved Bob Mayes of Medicine Lodge, KS, lives a contented life. His Fast Draw show pays the bills and wows the tourists. His wife makes him happy. What more could he ask for?

One fateful night, his contented life is no more. An incident after a show thrusts him into a deadly battle with an evil force called the Faction. They stop at nothing to inflict pain and chaos over the earth. Forced to leave his wife behind, he must use his elite talents to fight this evil, or he can never return to the life he loves. With the help of a young psychic and a heroic team of underground warriors, Bob will discover there is much more to him than he knew. Is Bob, in fact, superhuman?

Fast Draw is a story of herois...Forgiveness Can Be Powerful - A Short Story (The Inspirational Short Story Series Book 1), by Nicole JamesForgiveness Can Be Powerful - is the first in Nicole James's Inspirational Short Story series.

In it, is a story of forgiveness and love at all costs.

The story is about Marilyn who struggles to make right choices with her new found freedom when she leaves home and starts a new banking job.
Working in close proximity with the dark handsome Julian brings a whole new challenge.
Will Marilyn succumb to temptation or will all the years of nurturing keep her on the straight and narrow?

Marilyn is the first child of Mr & Mrs Smith who have five children in all - Four girls and a boy. 
The Smith's are a very close knit family who love each other dearly.

If you like books by #1...Set Me Alight, by Bill LeviathanDread. Despair. Desperation. Disappointment. These are the only emotions Pete is familiar with. With no friends, no job, and no prospects for the future, Pete sets out west in search for a new beginning as a forest firefighter. It doesn't take long for Pete to learn that life out in the wilderness of Montana is tough, tougher than anything he's ever experienced. The only thing keeping Pete alive is the sympathy of an old local fireman named Paul, who's seen too many people fail to bear seeing another fall by the wayside.

As soon as life begins to look up for Pete, the cracks start to form as Paul uncovers a conspiracy involving the mining companies who effectively run their town. Before he has time to consider the consequences,...Pepped Up Forever (Pepper Jones Book 5), by Ali DeanThis is the fifth and final book in the Pepper Jones series, and it's one you don't want to miss.
Pepper Jones is ready to start breaking some records. She'll be a junior in college, and if she wants to run professionally when she graduates, it's time to step things up a notch. This time around, she knows it won't be accomplished by ramping up her training. While Pepper's hoping for a race day breakthrough, she wonders if there's a mental barrier holding her back, and if so, how is she supposed to confront it?
Meanwhile, Jace Wilder wants Pepper back any way he can have her, but he's reluctant to bulldoze his way into her life having already crushed her once (okay, probably a few more times than that) before. Mor...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Demonesse: Avarus: Episode One, by Kimberly JayneMaia Kelly is a spirited young woman living with her mother, an excommunicated nun, in a quiet rural village on the Isle of Wight-until destiny transforms her into a seductive killer helpless to resist the moon's calling. When her world spirals into a terrifying chaos, Maia must choose her fate with the demon that made her or take her chances alone. Either way, there's no turning this nightmare around....Dangerous Allies: The Ruby Danger Series, Book 1, by Rickie BlairSecond honeymoons can be dangerous...Dangerous Allies is the first book in the Ruby Danger Series Tabloid target Ruby Delaney is determined to put the parties, booze, and notorious paparazzi photos behind her. A cruise with her husband is the fresh start she needs. But their luxury liner has barely left port when she stumbles across evidence that her spouse is involved in a massive stock fraud linked to the ruthless Russian mob. She's stunned to discover he plans to disappear with millions and frame her for the crime. Ruby stages a disappearing act of her own, but her impulsive action backfires when the mob becomes convinced she's vanished with their share of the take. In a frantic race for her life, Ruby ...Trouble on the Straits (Charley Manner Series Book 1), by Michael MarnierCharley Manner's retirement in the Florida Keys is full of surprises. A shark sinks his boat. A dead man with a treasure map bobs up from nowhere. And a Cuban drug lord shows up demanding the map. Charley battles the drug cartel to rescue family and friends caught up in the drama, leading him across the Florida Straits, back to Cay Sal Bank where it all began. Charley's training as a former Navy SEAL prepared him for dangerous situations but this may be more than he can handle.

And the cartel is not the only danger Charley faces. The author amps up the pace with non-stop action, high-tech gadgets and weaponry only a SEAL could love, encounters with a man-eating shark and other large and deadly animals. Marnier combined a fish-f...Cycle of Ages Saga: Sands of Sorrow, by Jeremy HicksThe Master-of-Disaster is back in this exciting, no-holds-barred sequel to the Cycle of Ages Saga: Finders Keepers! With his primary mission on hold for now, Kaladimus Dor continues his association with the mercenary guild known as Finders Keepers as they search for the first missing piece to the Hallowed Vessel, its original figurehead. However, his companion, Yax'Kaqix, makes a fateful decision to honor a promise to a dead man that will set them on a path to change the fates of thousands and set them on a course for adventure across the Sands of Sorrow, a haunted, unnatural desert created at the cataclysmic end of the previous cycle of ages. What will this dramatic detour cost them in the end? What will it cost Dor&#8230;and possibly all of...Lost and Falling, by Marlina WilliamsThirteen year old Bailey is on a collision course to meet lost boxer puppy Goldie. 
Bailey lives an overindulged supervision free life in Colorado. She used to be a sweet girl, but recent events inspired her to become an online bully. Once she starts bullying she enjoys the thrill and is egged on by "friends". After she posts a shockingly cruel message to a girl who used to be her friend, Bailey's life begins a downward spiral. When her parents discover the bullying they decide to take away all electronic devices and send her to her grandparents' secluded farm in West Virginia. 
Goldie is on track to becoming a superstar show-dog for Starbright Kennel. When a major storm causes a tree to crush part of the kennel, he tastes freed...The Goodbye Storm (Rough Waters Series Book 1), by Danielle StewartAutumn Chase is painfully aware grief is a beast that won't be chased off before it's ready to leave. When an icy road and a dark night leave her a young widow, she's forced to trade in her perfectly planned future for the unknown. Like a child hiding from a monster, she pulls her covers up over her head with the intention of sheltering herself forever. But once an unexpected stranger shows up on her doorstep, Autumn has to choose between being alone or connecting with someone who is hurting as badly as she is.

Noah Key, an emergency room doctor, has solemnly informed countless families that their loved one could not be saved. However, when his own wife dies suddenly there are no words to bring him comfort. His in-laws w...Nefertiti's Heart (The Artifact Hunters Book 1), by A. W. Exley Cara Devon has always suffered curiosity and impetuousness, but tangling with a serial killer might cure that. Permanently. 1861. Cara has a simple mission in London - finalise her father's estate and sell off his damned collection of priceless artifacts. Her plan goes awry when a killer stalks the nobility, searching for an ancient Egyptian relic rumoured to hold the key to immortality.Nathaniel Trent, known as the villainous viscount, is relentless in his desire to lay his hands on both Cara and the priceless artifacts. His icy exterior and fiery touch stirs Cara's demons, or could he lay them to rest?Self-preservation fuels Cara's search for the g...Europa Journal, by Jack CastleThe history of humanity is about to change forever&#8230;

On 5 December 1945, five TBM Avenger bombers embarked on a training mission off the coast of Florida and mysteriously vanish without a trace in the Bermuda Triangle.

A PBY search and rescue plane with thirteen crewmen aboard sets out to find the Avengers . . . and never returns.

In 2168, a mysterious five-sided pyramid is discovered on the ocean floor of Jupiter's icy moon, Europa.

Commander Mac O'Bryant and her team of astronauts are among the first to enter the pyramid's central chamber. They find the body of a missing World War II pilot, whose hands clutch a journal detailing what happened to him after he and his crew were ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Indigo and the Strange Animal Menagerie, by C J GloucesterA psychic girl uses her powers to save a Capuchin monkey from illegal pet traffickers and in doing so draws the attention of a callous drug baron in Brazil.

Indigo is different from other twelve year old girls and she knows it. Brought up by her single mum to believe in auras and psychic energies, she is happy to be different. When she stumbles across a strange pet shop in Gloucester, she discovers a dark secret that takes her as far as the sub-tropical rainforests of northern Brazil to the dangerous streets of Rio de Janeiro. These are dangerous times for Indigo and she will need to use all her powers if she is to succeed....All The Lonely Spirits: Journal 1 of The Sun and Moon Archives, by Jane J. HenriHunting down a ghost shouldn't be that hard. In fact, it can often be downright fun.

That's how medium Abby Nelson feels about it. She knows very well what to do with clingy ghosts who just won't leave. Most of the time, outsmarting them is the easiest way to get rid of one. Sometimes a little love or some long awaited justice works even better.

Brigadier General Matthew Jackson and his team of three Marines are only there to supervise and keep her on track while she attempts to reclaim an abandoned but essential Army building from an overwhelming number of boisterous spirits who've taken control of it.

It sounded easy enough in the beginning, but they soon find that the job is far more dangerous and...The Luck of Han'anga (War of the Second Iteration, Book One), by Thomas WatsonBook One of Five.
For Robert MacGregor and the crew of the probeship William Bartram, it's a dream come true. Theirs will be the mission that makes the long awaited First Contact with an intelligent nonhuman species, a race of humanoid beings called the Leyra'an. But the dream soon becomes something very different when the Leyra'an prove to be more than just humanoid. They are like us to a degree that cannot be explained by chance alone. As if that isn't complicated enough, the Leyra'an are at war, locked in a conflict that soon threatens the safety of the William Bartram and its crew. First Contact was sure to be a challenge, but no one could have expected this!...Whispered Echoes: An Urban Fantasy, by Anne MichaudBrand New Urban Fantasy Series!
Whispers of death keep her sister alive.
Echoes of ghosts warn her danger is near.

Alyx lost everything in the fire, her family, her home, her freedom, but she discovered something, too: something lurking in the darkness. To protect her from harm, the ghost of her dead sister haunts the walls of the mental institution holding Alyx captive for the last 9 years. But even she can't help when patients suddenly act possessed and turn against Alyx, who must find the strength and knowledge to rid them of evil and save their lives.

After a narrow escape from the institution, Transcend welcomes Alyx in with opened arms since she's the daughter of a fo...Unspotted: One Man's Obsessive Search for Africa's Most Elusive Leopard, by Justin FoxPeople have driven Cape Leopards to the brink of extinction. Can we bring them back?

The majestic Cederberg mountains in the Western Cape region of South Africa are home to the elusive Cape Mountain Leopard. But for how long? The population has been decimated over centuries by human enemies and the survival of these glorious and mysterious cats is in jeopardy. Thanks to zoologist Quinton Martins and his Cape Leopard Trust, there may just be hope that the species will survive and continue to reign over its rocky habitat....Syncopated Rhythm: A Novella, by James Halat"I don't count the days. There are too many of them."

Our narrator, who remains unnamed, grows up gay in the 1960s and 1970s. He spends most of his time alone as a child, not interested in school or church or playing with the other children. A harrowing move from New Jersey to a jerkwater town in Pennsylvania only serves to drive him deeper into isolation. There a rare local murder, a deadly motorcycle crash, and a doomed crush on a boy in high school mark his time in the sleepy town.

He begins to adapt to his solitary life of empty relationships and pointless jobs by reaching out to the contemporary art world and making ephemeral connections he does not fully grasp, but is convinced will link him to a better w...Clifford and Claudia: A Novel, by James Halat"It takes my keen eye no time at all to discern that Clifford is prettier than Claudia."

Clifford and Claudia is powered by two remarkable characters: a young dreamer and oddball traveler, Charles, whose embarks on a journey that brings him to a cozy pizza shop owned by Clifford and Claudia; and a talkative, cranky old woman called Clara-Belle, who is out to save mankind equipped with a pack of Camels, a glass of scotch, and a mouth that could take the paint off a passing automobile.

As their paths become irrevocably entangled, Charles finds himself falling in love with the delightful Mr. Chips, only to have that love brutally ripped from him in the brief moments of a senseless act. He enters a world where dreams ...Chaos in Paradise, by Delane DaughertyMeeting Simonne challenges everything 17-year-old Tate thought she knew about relationships. This is a woman who not only intrigues her but tests the very limits of her love and desire. Not taken in by Simonne, Tate's best friend, Taylor, grows weary of watching her struggle and tries repeatedly to reason with her, but his focus shifts suddenly as he discovers he has a life-threatening disease. Over the years, Tate must find a way to be patient with Simonne to win her love, comforting to Taylor in his time of ultimate need, and most of all, true to herself....


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Opener, by John TriptychBeneath the gleaming new economies of South-East Asia there exists an underworld of transgression, vice and rampant corruption.

Abandoning a recession-plagued America for the easy money of Asia's lucrative but highly illegal boiler room industry, Don Rouse must navigate through a sordid world of drug addicts, deviants, prostitutes and professional con men in order to achieve his lifelong dream of making it big. But his world is suddenly turned upside down as the police show up and his boss goes missing. After a chance meeting with the alluring but enigmatic Jessica, Don is plunged into a high stakes mystery that could very well put an end to his criminal career and perhaps even his life.

From the fleshpots of Bangk...Candidate For Love (Classic Romance Collection Book 2), by Lita LawsonChristine Yeager has no time for more complications in her life as she juggles her mayoral campaign with raising her son alone. With a contentious divorce in the mix, she thinks her life can't get any more stressful. When her soon-to-be ex informs her he's been receiving threats that include their young son, her life is transformed by the man sent to protect them.

JT Morris makes his living providing personal security to high-profile rock icons. He's spent his adult life on the road, and has no desire to stay in one place. Since leaving his hometown, he hasn't looked back and never expected to return&#8230;until he's hired to protect his high school crush.

Can a woman who's been betrayed and a man without r...When I Knew You: A Blue Sage Mystery, by Desiree ProsapioRock climber and ropes course instructor, Kati Perez, had long accepted that her mother would never come back after the traumatic brain injury she sustained in an auto accident. But everything changed twelve years later when, in a moment of lucidity, her mother, Antonia, sends Kati a warning - what happened at that intersection was no accident, and those responsible were going to be coming after them both.

When I Knew You explores the mystery of memory, emotion, loyalty, and deceit. Set against the backdrop of the high desert of El Paso and the ranching families of south Texas, this latest Blue Sage Mystery delivers page-turning action and unexpected twists and turns. This multigenerational mystery contemplates what it means to...True Love Never Dies (A Heaven's Beach Love Story Book 2), by Teri RiggsSamantha has mourned the tragic Christmas Eve death of her husband for three years. During that time, she's moved to a home in the small seaside town of Heaven's Beach, has made plenty of new friends, and owns the local art gallery. She should be happy. Instead, she misses Nate, the love of her life, to the point of distraction. To make matters worse, her mind seems to be playing tricks on her lately and she begins to see images that can't possibly be real.

With the help of her friends and mother in law, Sami has finally decided it's time to pullher life together once and for all. But is it ever truly possible to move on?

Or is it a fact that True Love Never Dies?
...Division Clock, by Ivan Samokish "A young man battling with severe depression, loss of memory and gradual onset of madness races to find a stolen magical clock and reset time to save humanity from an evil power. Trapped in his own crazed visions, the line between reality and dreams is gradually blurred, leaving him struggling to overcome an adverse battle for identity, perception and restoration of sanity."

Detailed Description:

Division Clock is a surreal insight into the workings of the mind of a protagonist who has lost all hope. If you are looking for something deep, dark and imaginative, then this story is for you. If you prefer to read something that questions all your assumptions of how and where you...Mermaid Rising (Mermaid Adventures Book 1), by C. L. SavageIt was the quiet after the storm. I sat up in bed - what had awakened me? I tried to sit still to listen, but my heart was pounding. Throwing off the covers I turned to look out at the rising moon shining brilliantly through the departing storm clouds, its silver lighting up my room.
Goosebumps rose on my arms and I tried to rub them down. At the gym pool, I peered down from the diving board, watching as the rising moon cast its light upon the water. Moonlight trailed into the water and bubbles began to rise from the bottom, the pool thrilling to the moonlight as its water called to me.
Caught up in the moonlight's song, I dove in an arc into the still waters, shattering the moon's reflection. Blissful waters greeted me, cal...Bumblestook: Book 1, The Accidental Wizard, by Sheri McClure-Pitler Using their inborn magic and ability to move between dimensions, The People ( comprised of three races; Wizards, Heroes and shape-shifting Amorphae) have hidden in plain sight among ordinary Humans for eons. But, when two Heroes seek to use an innocent Humanchild to circumvent their own daughter's fate, a magical backlash occurs and the boy accidentally becomes a Wizard. 
Born with the unique ability (once attributed to ancient shamans) to commune with the Spirits of Earth itself, Farley Bumblestook is the not-so-ordinary, Human, boy-next-door. Through no fault of his own, his life becomes entangled in the power struggles between factions of The People and he is drawn into a Quest filled with danger and discovery. 
<...Creepier by the Dozen: Twelve Twisted Tales, by Anneliese HiseTwelve short stories in the "Twilight Zone" tradition by a father, son and daughter team of writers. From an ambulance ride with a serial killer to an interrogation with an apathetic hitman, these macabre stories are designed to get your mind racing and your heart pumping.

A reviewer writes: "These twelve tales range from creepy to eerie and all are well done. I found myself wanting more, and occasionally shuddering at a couple of the endings. If you like The Twilight Zone you will love Creepier by the Dozen."...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Be Your Own Guru: Find the Light Hidden Inside by Following These 5 Steps, by Daniel WallenHurry. Rush. Go-go-go. That's the motto of the 21st century. Most people are so busy worrying about work and money that they forget to take care of themselves.

Busyness is a terrible burden. It's no wonder everybody's so stressed out. This is bad news for your body and bank account. Research says 75% of trips to the doctor and hospital are caused by stress. Ouch.

Breathe. Slow down. Put yourself first. Self-care isn't selfish. It's an investment in your health and longevity. If you prioritize your needs, you'll have more energy to care for the people you love. Win/win.

"Be Your Own Guru" will show you how to start a yoga and meditation practice this week. These mindfulness techniques are scientificall...The Story of Teddy and Eddie: A Novel, by James Halat"How does a 12 year old obtain a pint of whiskey?
He makes friends with the junior high school alcoholic."

Nino is an atypical child growing up in a conventional New Jersey suburb in the 1960s. By the age of 12 he carries a bottle of whisky in his backpack and spends his days studying boys from a distance. His only rule: Look but don't touch. Then, in a way peculiar to being adolescent, he falls into a routine of mild detachment that never quite feels right; it often feels good, but it never feels right.

Now, at age 20, and long settled in his ways, Nino is approached in the university library by a winsome looker named Aki. He suddenly finds himself looking for a place that isn't on any map, and w...The Devil's Lament, by Kenneth W. HarmonIt is 1932. The world has turned to dust. Lucifer stills walks among us, testing the faithful at every turn. Then he discovers the reincarnation of Eve in a Dust Bowl revival tent &#8230; and their ancient passion threatens the world again. When Lucifer and Eve were together in Eden, their relationship changed the fate of humanity. What will happen if God brings them together again?
...The Circles of Life: My Ukrainian Family's Odyssey of Secrets, Love and Survival from Pre-War Odessa to the Promised Land and America, by Anna AizicAnna Aizic's memoir in letters manages to transcend numerous potential hazards of the form to engage and enlighten her readers. While she initially put this collection together in order to pay homage to her loved ones and preserve for her children the history of their fascinating family, I believe she has also managed to produce an important historical document. The personal accounts she includes of life during and after World War II in the stunning port city of Odessa, Ukraine, echo with her remarkable extended family's indefatigable hope and humor and, as Anna would say, love of Life. Yet they are mixed with the tragic realities of existence in a Communist system that had no tolerance for Jews who wished to escape its rule. Anna Aizic...The Boy Who Fell from the Sky (The House Next Door Book 1), by Jule OwenThe Boy Who Fell from the Sky is the first of a mind-twisting new YA dystopian series Top 15 in Wattpad Science Fiction Hotlist The world is falling apart in 2055. Another flood has devastated London and it's the eve of the First Space War. With the city locked down, sixteen-year-old Mathew Erlang is confined to his house with only his cat, his robot and his holographic dragons for company. Desperate for a distraction from the chaos around him, Mathew becomes fascinated by his peculiar and reclusive neighbour, August Lestrange. Mathew begins to investigate Mr. Lestrange, turning to the virtual world of the Nexus and Blackweb for answers. But as he digs deeper, Mathew realises that Mr. L...The Mermaid's Apprentice (Mermaid Adventures Book 2), by C. L. SavageMelanie is a newly minted mermaid on her way to visit her Uncle Arlo, hoping to help him with his marine biology research and earn her tail. Along with Melanie on the trip is her dad and her friend Ri'Anne, who Melanie hopes will follow her in her footsteps to become a mermaid like her.

To teach another to be a mermaid takes magic and lots of water! Melanie's plan is first to learn what it takes to be a mermaid, so she can teach Ri'Anne, all while doing research dives for her uncle. However, Ri'Anne is a fairy at heart, and while she wants to please Melanie, trouble can result when fairy meets water.

Will Ri'Anne choose to be a mermaid and fulfill her lifelong dream, or follow her heart and become a fairy...Shrouded In Thought (Gilded Age Mysteries Book 2), by N. S. Wikarski Nominated for a Reader's Choice Award as Best Historical Mystery Nominated for a Lovey Award as Best Traditional Amateur Sleuth "An engrossingly detailed read that brings the time period vividly to life in a way few authors are able to do and at the same time provides an excellent mystery tale that leaves the reader thinking long after the book is finished." -- Epinions GILDED AGE MYSTERY SERIES Chicago in the 1890's is the fastest growing metropolis in America. It rivals New York as the City Of The Century and the epitome of the Gilded Age. This melting pot of thieves and corrupt politicians, robber barons and immigrants, is rife with scandal and social injustice. Eccen...Monsoon Morning (Montana Marrenger Book 2), by M.W. GriffithMonsoon Morning
Not even time can erase the darkest secrets&#8230;
In 1997, Selena Marrenger's sister disappeared. It was her job to watch little Tabitha, to keep her safe. All that remains are questions, and guilt for leaving her sister alone. She was too young to unravel the mystery back then. Too young to find closure.

Fourteen years later, another girl has vanished, and one is dead. When Special Agent Selena Marrenger is assigned to the case, she discovers the two were best friends. Inseparable. As close as sisters.

This time, Selena won't leave until the missing girl is found. Only then can she find peace. Only then can she hope for redemption.

No ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Horror: Dark Fantasy Horror: Scary Stories: Suspense: Gretel, by Christopher ColemanAlone. Frightened. Captive. If you hear someone approaching, RUN. She is not there to help you. There is an ancient evil in the Back Country, dormant for centuries but now hungry and lurking. When it sets its sights on an unsuspecting mother one routine morning along an isolated stretch of highway, a quiet farming family is suddenly thrust into a world of unspeakable terror, and a young girl must learn to be a hero. Genres and Themes: Horror Dark Fantasy Horror Horror in the Woods Horror Thriller Dark Fantasy with Magic Mystery Horror Suspense Dark Fantasy Fairy Tales Evil Witch Scary Stories Suspense Horror <...Drawing and Sketching Portraits: How to Draw Realistic Faces for Beginners, by Jacquelyn DescansoThis generously illustrated book provides step-by-step lessons and exercises to help you learn how to draw people today!

Have you always wished you could draw portraits and faces? Get a head start on learning how with this book. Don't worry about talent--talent is overrated. Anyone can learn how to draw people! There are some wonderful techniques to get you off to a great start. Plus, you'll have a lot of fun in the process. You will learn many methods that artists have been using for centuries!

While this book works fine on e-Ink Kindles, tablets or Kindle Fires work the best, especially when you follow along to the exercises and step-by-step tutorials....The Woodman: Book One. The Roads of Hell, by G.H. BRIGHTPOST APOCALYPTIC, yet so much more! 
"Modified Ebola has decimated the globe, handfuls of survivors eke out an existence whilst others are intent on building from the ashes a world of unimaginable pain and horror. The Woodman fights to keep the world from tipping completely over the edge whilst battling his own demons. "

Imagine a world where nothing is easy. No electricity, electronic communications fuel or running water. Imagine that world came so fast there was nothing you could do about it. No preparation, no stockpiling of goods. One day you flick a switch and a fire comes on, the next day you need to learn to make fire to get warm and keep animals away.
No law, no order, survival of the fittest is the name of...Orphans of the Secret War: Abandoned by an American father, then his mother released him into the care of a Thai orphanage, causing despair. A Buddhist abbot says it was fate, then a miracle happened, by Bruce AndersonThe title of the conflict "The Vietnam War", doesn't totally encompass the impact it had on the region it consumed--Southeast Asia. 
In the 1960s and throughout the 70s, the much more powerful North Vietnamese Army took full advantage of Laos' weaker position by fueling the internal conflict within the landlocked country and gaining room for their troops to maneuver within Laos. During this time, and fearing that the communist propaganda would cross its border with Laos and spread unrest within, The Kingdom of Thailand agreed that the US military could use Thai air bases around the country to fight in defense of freedom and democracy. The Americans swarmed into the Thai Kingdom like migrating African bees, ultimately giving Thailand...Brooding City: Brooding City Series Book 1, by Tom Shutt
*Detective Brennan is confronted with his past crimes while on the trail of a violent drug lord&#8230;*

Cursed with the supernatural ability to know when others are lying to him, Arthur Brennan, homicide detective with Odols Police Department, sees deception everywhere he looks.

Following a betrayal at the hands of fellow Sleepers several years ago, Brennan has left behind the life of a clandestine dream-stalking assassin and taken up a silver detective's badge. The eyeless corpse of a dead pharmacist sets Brennan on the hunt for a ruthless madman, one whose product is leaving its own mounting body count.

Brooding City is the first installment in a series that promises to grip readers of all genres. Wit...The Cancer Letters, by Eric PlummerThe Cancer Letters is one mother's unconventional, yet humorous attempt at parenting while suffering through chemotherapy treatments she's hoping will save her life.Through a series of letters, she imparts her unique form of parental wisdom onto her teenage son hoping she can absently help him grow into an honest, responsible young man.

She knows he's going to fight. She knows he's going to drink. She knows he's going to get his heart broken. She knows he's going to get in trouble...

Will the son take her advice on the trials and tribulations of life and learn that sometimes parents are right whether he likes to admit it or not? Or will he ignore it like a typical teenage boy trying to come to life unde...Disenchantment, by C E MontagueSpeaking from his own experiences as a soldier and a journalist C. E. Montague writes about the boundless optimism and commitment of men who enlisted and then returned with a communal sense of disenchantment.

Describing heavy hearts and the harsh regimes imposed on both sides he explores what duty means in hindsight and questions the way in which war is fought whilst accepting the need for resolution.

He explores the pride and idealism of a nation determined to win, the scale of human loss and the traumatic legacy which is left behind.

Gravely critiquing the cost of war, 'Disenchantment' lifts the veil of propaganda and configured journalism which was a defining feature of WW1.

Mon...Water Minute Mysteries & Solutions 1-10, by p. aaron mitchellShort stories of enigma with The Professor, who provides all the clues for you to figure out each story's one and only explanation. Solve them yourself, or read the solutions. "you're hooked" 5-Stars, Amazon Top 500 Reviewer. "Bravo!" 5-Stars, Amazon Top 100 Reviewer....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jesus vs. Santa: Christmas Misunderstood, by Jason E. RoyleWho influences our children more, Jesus or Santa? Is shunning Santa the Christian thing to do? Is Jesus alone enough to save us from the lure of Christmas? In this edition of The Misunderstood Series, the author takes a closer look at the predicament Christian parents find themselves in each December, when Jesus, lying in a manger, must compete with Santa as children line up to sit on his lap....Creepier by the Dozen: Twelve Twisted Tales, by Anneliese HiseTwelve short stories in the "Twilight Zone" tradition by a father, son and daughter team of writers. From an ambulance ride with a serial killer to an interrogation with an apathetic hitman, these macabre stories are designed to get your mind racing and your heart pumping.

A reviewer writes: "These twelve tales range from creepy to eerie and all are well done. I found myself wanting more, and occasionally shuddering at a couple of the endings. If you like The Twilight Zone you will love Creepier by the Dozen."...All The Lonely Spirits: Journal 1 of The Sun and Moon Archives, by Jane J. HenriCivilian medium Abby Nelson joins a small team of Marines to investigate paranormal problems at top secret locations around the country.

On their first mission together, Brigadier General Matthew Jackson and his team of three Marines are only there to supervise and keep Abby on track while she attempts to reclaim an abandoned but essential Army building from an overwhelming number of boisterous spirits who've taken control of it.

It sounded easy enough in the beginning, but they soon find that the job is far more dangerous and shocking than anyone ever dreamed. The fact that every day brings more discoveries about a defunct hellhole of an orphanage, old murders and new spies soon puts the team and their top-secret...Brian Boru - Freedom Within The Heart, by Mark Mahon952A.D. With infighting among the Irish clans throwing Ireland into turmoil, the pagan Vikings invade the region with little resistance. After watching both his father and mother murdered, a young Brian Boru and his brother, Mahoun, swear to revenge their Norse oppressors.

A man, a simple man, whose bravery captivated a nation, was killed on Good Friday in April of 1014, but Brian Boru's spirit lives on in every Irishman until this present day. This is his story of bravery that inspired a nation against all the odds....Crying Woman Bridge (The High Country Mystery Series Book 6), by Vickie BrittonWhile returning from Professor Dawson's lecture on haunted places, the last thing Sheriff Jeff McQuede and Dawson expect to encounter is a terrified woman clinging to the railing of Mirabella's Bridge, crying for her lost baby. It looks as if Rae Harris has thrown the infant over the bridge in a fit of despair, but she claims he has been stolen by a ghostly figure she calls Mirabella. Similar to the La Llorona legend Dawson just spoke about, Mirabella was a local pioneer woman who was rumored to have drowned her infant after being abandoned by a lover. At first McQuede believes Rae was driven by madness, but he soon finds evidence that her story may be true, and the perfectly timed kidnapping of her child may be in some way related t...Dinosaur and Monster and The Man in The Moon (Dinosaur and Monster stories Book 3), by Suzanne PollenIdeal book for children, early learning and bedtime 
reading with rich vivid illustrations and a charmingly 
written engaging story
Dinosaur and Monster and The Man in The Moon.

The 3rd in The Dinosaur and Monster stories. On noticing 
how big The Moon was one evening, the intrepid duo set 
out to see if they can reach The Moon. After some daft 
attempts by Monster it's Dino who has the cunning plan to 
use balloons and a chair and away they both go on an 
adventure they're sure not to forget!!...Do Yoga Every Damn Day, by Daniel Wallen Do Yoga Every Damn Day for Health, Fitness, and Stress Relief

Yoga isn't reserved for gyms and studios. You can do yoga at the park, under the stars, and even in your bedroom floor.

Don't let your mind make yoga sound complicated. It's as simple as taking the first step. "Do Yoga Every Damn Day" reveals:

• What Stress and Zombies Have in Common 
• 5 Really Good Reasons to Start a Yoga Practice 
• 6 Yoga Philosophies That Changed Me on a Deep Level 
• 7 Things Mindful People Do Differently to Feel Less Anxious 
• How Yoga Taught Me to Be a Positive and Productive Person 
• How Yoga Helped Me Cope with Poor Habits and Weird Compulsions 
• How t...Warrior (The War Chronicles Book 1), by Sean Golden Demon-spawn, they call him; evil seed of the UnNamed One. Lirak wonders if they might be right. Sent on a holy quest to test his prophetic dreams, he returns to find his people scattered or slaughtered. Ruthless invaders and their dread warlocks spread death and destruction across the land. Before he can lead the remnants of his people in vengeance, he must win their trust. But blades and arrows alone will not defeat this enemy. His only hope is to master warlock sorcery, turning their own fell powers against them. Can he learn their arcane secrets in time, or will the deadly power consume him? Only the Seven Gods could know, but they war amongst themselves, Lirak is a ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Meritorium (Meritropolis Book 2), by Joel OhmanUnder the System everyone is assigned a numerical Score that decides their worth to society and whether they live or die. Charley has escaped from Meritropolis... but in his quest to take down the System that has taken his brother from him, he must go through Meritorium, a city where gladiatorial games of life or death combat are waged between High Scores and Low Scores, man and beast. Charley and Sandy must face man-eating plants, religious zealots, slave traders, and the ever present mutant animal combinations that roam a dystopian Coliseum presided over by Emperor Titus, the one man standing between Charley and the answers he seeks. Man is not an animal, but if they are to make it through...Tempt Fortune, by Hebby RomanDesperate to escape an arranged marriage, Angelina Herrera flees from Cuba to Key West to start a new life and build her own business. But when her past catches up with her, she realizes the only way she can avoid the arranged marriage is to marry another &#8230; in name only.

Drawn to the fiercely independent beauty Angelina, Cuban revolutionary, Alejandro Estava marries her. Though outwardly he agrees to the platonic relationship because of his secret past, he cannot deny his powerful desire to possess her completely.

But tempestuous forces more powerful than the hurricane descending on their island home unleashes their mutual passion while threatening their yearning for a lifelong bond.
...Death Goes to the County Fair (An Ogallala Mystery), by Annette DrakeJoni Harte knew her first job out of college would be tough, but she didn't expect it to be murder.
With the ink mostly dry on her journalism degree, Joni accepts the position of news reporter and photographer for The Ogallala Gazette. She's tasked with chronicling all of the goings-on of the quirky characters who inhabit this small Missouri town.
While investigating the identity of the first murder victim, Joni makes an enemy of the local sheriff. Worse, she catches the attention of a violent stalker who promises to cure Joni of her curiosity.
As the Ogallala County Fair comes to an end, Joni must uncover the truth before she comes to hers....Realmwalker, by Jonathan FranksEvery baby's first laugh brings a fairy into the world. The fairy and human are forever connected. The life of one is attached to the life of the other. The death of one brings about the death of the other. But there is an ancient legend that says that if a human or a fairy dies by the hand of his counterpart, he'll live forever. An evil fairy has a human with a terminal illness, and to save his own life he must see whether the legend is true. It falls to a farmer and a Realmwalker to stop him from destroy the fairy worlds in order to find his human. This is not a fairy tale; not a story for children. This is a fairy adventure for adults....The Advocates: Balance of Life (Advocate Warrior Book 1), by P. Joseph CherubinoLife on earth is not what it seems. Humanity is far from alone in the universe.

An ancient race of female warriors fights to protect and preserve all life in the galaxy. They are unknown to most alien species. They call themselves Advocate Warriors.

Advocates are taught from birth that they must give their own lives for the sake of others. They wage war against another ancient alien species that can only destroy. Without them, humanity would not exist.

Captain Nina Gaav is the finest among the Advocate Warrior race. She knows only purpose and harsh duty until tragic events change everything. The alien enemy reveals its true nature. Nina watches as thousands of her sisters are slaughtered while Advoca...Roping the Cowboy, by Bree RobertsTess Douglas, foodie columnist for the Manhattan Daily News, has the perfect life - perfect manicure, perfect apartment, perfect Prada pumps - and a driving desire to become the next editor. When the travel columnist suffers an onset of appendicitis, Tess is roped in to cover his duties while maintaining her own column, including his pending trip to the Lonesome Trails Ranch in New Mexico. There's just one problem: Tess is afraid of everything - snakes, horses, steers, dirt. And she's downright terrified of (gulp!) country music.

Colt Carson is about as opposite from Tess as a man can be. As owner and operator of Lonesome Trails Ranch, he gets down and dirty when he has to and expects everyone else to do the same. He has ...Weeping Willow His Dandelion Queen, by Kim Snyder"You're only as sick as your secrets," Helen reminded her. Well, in that case, she was sick indeed. Childhood years had taught her to guard her obsessions and wandering thoughts. Most of her world was a secret. ADHD... letters attached to her at an early age, caused misguided loved ones to train her to harness the thoughts that set her mind traveling...

"Tell no one," Gramma warned, "they will all think you have gone mad."

Her health and her marriage headed to ruin, she continued in silence. "They won't believe me anyway," she sighed.

Masquerading as a mystery romance drama, this novel invites you to find yourself in the character(s). Love, laugh, cry with them, and leave hope-filled with the power o...Sweet Perdition (Four Horsemen MC Book 1), by Cynthia RayneAll that pale skin and candy apple red hair made Ryker want to take a bite out of her and see if she tasted as sweet as she looked...
Librarian Elizabeth Williams is drinking her cares away at Perdition, a notorious biker bar in her hometown. She meets Ryker, a member of the Four Horsemen MC, and they start a fun, sexual fling. Ryker finds himself falling for Elizabeth, but an outlaw has no business with a "good girl". Hell, he's not even sure he'd be worthy of one. He's mostly been "wham, bam, get the hell out" with the wild women who hang around his club.Meanwhile, Elizabeth is being stalked by her ex and Carl's behavior is becoming more and more erratic. If Ryker can keep her safe, they might have a shot at something lasting.
<br ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Death by Disputation (A Francis Bacon Mystery Book 2), by Anna CastleThomas Clarady is recruited to spy on a group of radical Puritans at Cambridge University. Francis Bacon is his spymaster; his tutor in both tradecraft and religious politics. Their commission gets off to a deadly start when Tom finds his chief informant hanging from the roof beams. Now he must catch a murderer as well as a seditioner. His first suspect is volatile poet Christopher Marlowe, who keeps turning up in the wrong places.

Dogged by unreliable assistants, chased by three lusty women, and harangued daily by the exacting Bacon, Tom risks his very soul to catch the villains and win his reward....Bumblestook: Book 1, The Accidental Wizard, by Sheri McClure-Pitler Using their inborn magic and ability to move between dimensions, The People ( comprised of three races; Wizards, Heroes and shape-shifting Amorphae) have hidden in plain sight among ordinary Humans for eons. But, when two Heroes seek to use an innocent Humanchild to circumvent their own daughter's fate, a magical backlash occurs and the boy accidentally becomes a Wizard. 
Born with the unique ability (once attributed to ancient shamans) to commune with the Spirits of Earth itself, Farley Bumblestook is the not-so-ordinary, Human, boy-next-door. Through no fault of his own, his life becomes entangled in the power struggles between factions of The People and he is drawn into a Quest filled with danger and discovery. 
<...Unnatural Instincts, by Dre SandersJuno Kravitz believes life is rational and logical, and it's going exactly according to plan-her recent engagement to Evan Phillips, her fast-track career. So how does she explain the sudden appearance of her mom's ghost after she's been gone for ten years?

Unless Juno's crazy-a possibility she rejects-all she needs to do to get her normal life back, which is unraveling thanks to Mom's interference, is get rid of Mom. Whatever it takes. Even if it means enlisting the help of her sexy British neighbor, Ryder Jamieson, who Juno's best friend suspects is a male escort. Ryder seems intent on improving transatlantic relations all on his own, with the female half of the U.S. population, at least.

A hil...Serving America's Rich: How Estate Managers Get Hired, by Anda BlanduYou stopped looking people in the eye. You lower your voice and take a step back as soon as they bring up their jobs. You lost yourself when you lost your job. Racing through life, to-do lists, anxieties you can't shake off, doing as you're told and following the patterns you are given, you don't recognize yourself anymore. You want to get back to the confident, free of money worries, happily employed person you were once&#8230;before you lost your job. You want to prove yourself, your family and friends that you still got it together, that you can handle it, and that you have this whole job search under control. Show the onlookers that you are bringing in more money each year and with each new job.
If you're looking for a job, this...In The Morning When I Rise: Loss to Anointing, by Rosewitha SheltonIn the Morning, When I Rise is about the journey of a woman through the loss of her daughter, her faith and desire to live. On this journey she enters a place of self-discovery of herself, her purpose and her power to create and command the life she desires. Looking back over her life, she realizes she was already predestined to win. The lessons and healings in the book go beyond the author's story. The message reaches anyone who reads it. It meets you right where you are and carries you with confidence and a map to where you desire to be. The honesty, vulnerability and truth is what sets every reader free....Duchess of War, by Delena SilverfoxIt's a match made in Hell.

Reformist supporter Anyalise of Allimore is now Lady Anya, Duchess of Eodel and the wife of the staunchest, most extreme traditionalist and leader of the Loyalist Party. Life in the eye of the Loyalist storm isolates her from everything she has ever loved, with only her maids Margaud and Amie for solace.

When personal tragedy strikes, she is all that stands between the Duke and total financial and political power over the entire kingdom. With the help of Reformist rebels, Anya escapes across Eodel to sow dissension and chaos in a kingdom ripe for civil war.

But in her quest to topple her husband's iron grip, she uncovers secrets of his past and comes face to face with the dem...The Road To Grandeur (Jayded Book 1), by Brandt TreborJayde is a 14 year old thief trying to scrape by without the city of Haynis crushing her dreams. She would love to learn more about the world of magic, but Haynis is a city filled with miscreants, cut-purses, and thugs, not Talented individuals. That is, until late one night three men start chasing her with crossbows, and Jayde learns sometimes a little knowledge can be deadly....Eating Bull, by Carrie RubinA fight against the food industry turns deadly.

Jeremy, a lonely and obese teenager, shoots into the limelight when a headstrong public health nurse persuades him to sue the food industry. Tossed into a storm of media buzz and bullying, the teen draws the attention of a serial killer who's targeting the obese. Soon the boy, the nurse, and their loved ones take center stage in a delusional man's drama.

Through fiction, Eating Bull explores the real-life issues of bullying, fat-shaming, food addiction, and the food industry's role in obesity.

"A solid thriller that manages to infuse one boy's coming-of-age with a whole lot of murder."-Kirkus Reviews...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Father of Lies, by Sarah EnglandA Supernatural Horror Novel....

'..far more chilling than any mainstream horror...'
'..an edge of the seat nerve-jangler...'

Ruby is the most disturbed psychiatric patient ever admitted to Drummersgate Hospital, on the bleak Derbyshire moors in England. With no improvement after almost two years, Dr. Jack McGowan finally decides to take a risk and hypnotises her. With devastating effects. 
A horrific, dark force is now unleashed on the entire medical team, as each in turn attempts to unlock Ruby's shocking and sinister past. Who is this girl? And how did she manage to survive such evil? 
Set in a desolate northern mining village, where secrets remain secrets and intruders are hounded from their h...Organic Container Gardening for All: From Kids to Seniors, Anyone Can Grow Herbs and Veggies in Containers, by Amelia PainterCreate a beautiful space that restores you and your family mentally, physically, and emotionally. Put food on the table, improve your health and environment, and boost morale by growing an organic garden. This enlightening how-to book will help you create an abundant, cost effective organic snack bowl of veggies and herbs on a small patio, balcony or porch. Eating fruits and veggies is the number one habit for healthy living and is most delicious and nutritious when eaten fresh, local, in season, and organic. By replacing processed food with super food from the organic garden, families can turn the tide on the alarming rise in diabetes, obesity, and life threatening food allergies. More people want to know where their food is grown, who's ...Cold-Blooded, by Lisa ReganFourteen years ago, high school track star Sydney Adams was gunned down in Philadelphia's Fairmount Park. The investigation yielded useless clues, and the case went cold. But homicide detective Augustus Knox never gave up on finding Sydney's killer. Now, retired from the police force and with only months to live, he enlists the help of private investigator Jocelyn Rush to clear the case once and for all.

Armed with little more than a theory as to who murdered Sydney, Jocelyn tries to lure a killer into the open. But unraveling the mystery means facing off against a cunning psychopath whose ruthlessness knows no bounds. When more bodies start to pile up, Jocelyn has to decide just how far she's willing to go to catch a co...Savages: A Triptych, by Brendan BallThis triptych of stylistically diverse stories - on the unifying theme of the occult, mysticism and primitive religion - features three equally diverse protagonists: a revered tribal chief whose life depends on concealing signs of age, a debonair daemon suffering professional ennui in a staff training role without prospects, and a visionary moon colonist on the run from unrequited love who is blackmailed into sham psychotherapy and drawn into a bloody labour dispute....Prayers for the Soul of a Dying Star, by Sailor StoneHe knew. Going to sea alone and unprepared wasn't the wisest thing to do. But he was too tired to care.
And so not knowing if anything ever mattered, he hoisted sail, hoping to find something to set a course for - something bright, like a guiding star.
Then the gale hit, with its high winds, thundering waves, and cracking lightning, and all of the stars were obscured, and he figured this was a good way to go - drowning quiet in the din.
But the island - uncharted - got in the way of even that.
...Canyon Riddle, by A. E. GradyWhen three young boys find a human skeleton in Palo Duro Canyon Texas Ranger Scott Durham is asked to find out what happened. Finding who left a body in the second largest canyon in the United States leads to discovering more than a murder. Scott travels much of the Texas Panhandle following one lead after another. Along the way, he meets Amanda Chisholm, park ranger, who is not only efficient and competent to help solve the case but a good companion. Faithful to the Texas Rangers reputation, Scott is a one-man army equipped and adept at handling dangerous situations but with a sense of his humanity to understand that there is always more to the story than you see on the surface....The Favor, by Marco A. RodriguezTen years ago, Brian left Rachel at the altar. Circumstances beyond her control bring Rachel back to the town she grew up in, where she finds out that her former fiancé' is getting married the very next day. Jilted and dazed, she decides to crash the wedding rehearsal. Rachel plans on exposing Brian's secret to his unsuspecting fiancee'--unless he does one last favor for her.

The catch: It has to be done on his wedding day....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Weeping Willow and the Dandelion Queen, by Kim SnyderIn her teen years Willow is tormented by visions and by the knowledge that she feels powerless to share. Her instincts cultivated at an early age, by misquided loved ones labeling her as ADD and OCD, cause her to harness the thoughts that set her mind traveling. Most of her world is a secret. Tortured by her inability to act upon her visions, she retreats deeper into isolation and depression fearing that revealing what she knows will bring ridicule upon her family and cost her the loss of the young man she has loved since childhood. Nightly visitations pressure Willow to share what she has seen. "Tell no one," her grandmother warns. 
...Dandelion Queen meets Weeping Willow, by Kim SnyderA child's kindness can change the world around them.

Read aloud with younger children and create an atmosphere where you can guide the human-kindness conversation. Are children born kindhearted? The Dandelion Queen thinks kindness can be taught, kindness can be learned. Share with your children the wisdom of the Dandelion Queen.

Follow Willow as she struggles to please parents and teachers by focusing her wandering thoughts, only to find that she is quite perfect just the way she is. What makes her different, is what draws the Queen to her. Her differences help her to see in a way no others can, helping Willow to become a kinder person and make the world a better place!

In a world unseen by humans, li...Retribution (Murder in the Lowcountry Book 2), by Janet CooperWho in this charming Lowcountry town would murder an old man half in the grave? And why William, who was known for helping everyone? Using Sheriff LeRoy Trotz's favorite theme, 'follow the money' the investigation narrows. With the help of Brenda Mattell, Chief of Security of the retirement community, the list grows shorter, but evidence to convict remains elusive....Commodities: 50 Things You Really Need To Know, by Peter Sainsbury "In this building, it's either kill or be killed. You make no friends in the pits and you take no prisoners. One minute you're up half a million in soybeans and the next, boom, your kids don't go to college and they've repossessed your Bentley. Are you with me?" Louis Winthorpe III (aka Dan Aykroyd), Trading Places Commodity markets can provide the basis for a Hollywood movie, be the spark that ignites revolutions, engender fear of shortages in business and within government, force us into making difficult choices about how we spend our money and inspire innovators to come up with better, cheaper ways of doing things. Whether you are involved in producing commodities, b...Trading Strategy 101: Disciplined Trading: 21 Trading Rules You Should Know...And How To Make Profits With Them (Stock Trading Stock Investing), by Steve Ryan99 c for Cyber Monday week!
Trading Strategy 101 & 102 are your most efficient methods to be consistently profitable trading and investing without having to deal with complicated financial jargon.

Close your eyes and recall the last investment you made!
Did you invest using your gut or your brain?

The market moves only two ways.

Up or down.

Why do most people lose money investing in the market?

The staggering statistic shows 85% of people lost their capital within 2 years and quit the market.

85%! Isn't that too high?

WHY this book
Is the market r...THE BELIEF IN Angels: Adapted for Young Adults, by J. Dylan Yates*** 2015 IPPY AWARD Winner ****** 2015 KINDLE BOOK AWARD Finalist *** A raw and haunting, coming-of-age novel about a courageous, young girl and her grandfather who share tragedy, unique survival skills and a divine intervention. Growing up in her parents' crazy hippie household on a tiny island off the coast of Boston, Jules's imaginative sense of humor is the weapon she wields as a defense against the chaos of her family's household. Somewhere between routine discipline with horsewhips, gun-waving gambling debt collectors, and LSD-laced breakfast cereal adventures, tragedy strikes a blow from which Jules may never recover. Jules's ...Sometimes We Ran 3: Rescue, by Stephen DrivickFive years have passed since the zombie apocalypse swept across the world. The remnants of humanity struggle to survive against Red-Eye, man-eating monsters that hide among the ruins of civilization.

The survivors of Cannon Fields live behind their high iron fences and sturdy gate growing food, raising their children, and try to keep out the horrors of the outside world - living and dead. They hope for a day when fences and gates aren't needed anymore and someone puts the world back together.

During a trade mission, John Linder and his best friend Claire, cross paths with a stranger on a noisy motorcycle. He proposes an exchange - vital medicine for help in getting his friends to safety. The trip will be risky. The...Reason to Wed (The Distinguished Rogues Book 7), by Heather BoydRichard Hill, the Earl of Windermere, might desperately require a wife and heir, but thoughts of duty fly from his mind when he rescues Esme, Lady Heathcote, from the embarrassment of a failed affair. They usually never agree about anything. He's never even kissed the vexing widow. But when the opportunity arises to whisk her away for a no-strings-attached rendezvous, Richard can't imagine a better way to spend a moonlit evening.

Esme has never lacked for admirers, but having Lord Windermere's company goes a long way to ease the pain of losing her suddenly betrothed lover. And when Windermere suggests an affair, Esme is intrigued by the blazing-hot connection even while knowing their relationship has no future beyond his...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Knight of Rapture: a Druid Knight Story, by Ruth A. CasieHe crossed the centuries to find her&#8230;
For months Lord Arik has been trying to find the right combination of runes to create the precise spell to rescue his wife, Rebeka, but the druid knight will soon discover that reaching her four hundred years in the future is only the beginning of his quest. He arrives in the 21st century to find her memory of him erased, his legacy on the brink of destruction, and traces of dark magick at every turn.

A threat has followed&#8230;
Bran, the dark druid, is more determined than ever to get his revenge. His evil has spread across the centuries. Arik will lose all. Time is his weapon, and he's made sure his plan leaves no one dear to Arik, in past or present, safe from the destructi...Dreams of a Day Sleeper, by Lucey PhillipsAshley's life is traumatic, even outside the hospital&#8230;

Ashley Winters is a recent college graduate, a genuinely nice person, and a brand-new ER nurse on the night shift. When she got her first real job, she thought it would be the start of an exciting and freeing transition to independent adulthood. She never expected a bully nurse would be out to get her and that another colleague would rope her into a drug-stealing scheme!

Life outside of work isn't much better. A combination of unlucky choices and bad judgment puts her into more than a few uncomfortable situations with men. After a series of rough days and rougher nights, Ashley realizes that trauma patients aren't her only challenge. She'll need to find the ...Inglenook Reads: Short stories and poetry, by Georgina GreenA rainbow of tales and characters are put together in this collection of quick reads by new indie author Georgina Green. There are eight very different short stories of humour and tears, fate love and life.
Smile at the confusion of the florist in "A Rose for the Butcher"; Re-live the story of childhood in the second world war with Mary in "Now It is Nearly Time For Tea"; cheer on the the middle aged Mrs. Thompkinson in "The Phone Call" and wonder at how life can change in one evening for the gentleman who faces life without his mother in "Mother's Day". Sympathise or criticise Andrew as he remembers the parcel that changed his life in Judgement Day" and follow Stella who finds more than just a handle for a spade in Rainbow After the ...Changeling Fog: A Dystopian novelette from the Song of Forgetfulness Sci-fi Adventure Series, by Nicola McDonagh The Carnieval horror show hits town. 
Cannibal renegades - Carnies - have entered the quiet confines of Cityplace. With them comes a clinging fog that turns the gentle occupants into savage beasts. Only one girl with a unique power can save them from a terrifying fate. In the future the world is ravaged by famine and disease, almost all animal life is extinct, people are starving and living in fear of the cruel Agros that rule NotSoGreatBritAlbion. Yet there is a haven amongst the desperate, scattered population - Cityplace - a closed community of peaceful folk, living a germ-free, worry-free existence.

Within this sanitised metropolis, lives a seventeen-year-old girl who is different - a girl wit...Message Bearer (The Auran Chronicles Book 1), by M. S. Dobing'You were drawn. I can see it. You are Latent.'

For reasons unknown, Seb is constantly drawn to random places without meaning, following an instinct he doesn't understand.

One night that instinct lands him in trouble when he encounters Sarah, a young woman hunted by a fiend born of nightmares. Against his better judgement Seb attempts to intervene, only to nearly get himself killed in the process. Before she passes, Sarah transfers something to him, an arcane knowledge that gets buried deep into his subconscious.

Rescued by the Brotherhood warrior Cade, Seb's life takes on an unexpected turn when he is told he is a Latent, able to manipulate the very energies of reality to his own devices....Miss Landon and Aubranael (Tales of Aylfenhame Book 1), by Charlotte E. EnglishA historical Regency romance blended with fantasy and fairytale.

Tilby, Lincolnshire, 1811. Miss Sophia Landon is the daughter of an impoverished clergyman. Her father's health is failing fast, but who wants to marry a woman without birth, beauty or wealth? Her prospects are limited indeed - until her friendship with the town's fae denizens earns her passage to the otherworldly realm of Aylfenhame. Could her fate truly lie beyond the shores of England?

There she meets Aubranael, a young man with a warm heart and a ruined face. In Sophy he sees the answer to his loneliness, but how can a disfigured Ayliri hope to win her heart? When a mysterious witch offers him the temporary gift of beauty, he eagerly ...Immortal (Genesis Endeavor Book 2), by David KerstenThere's a thief in New Hope. A head is missing, but not just any head, this one could lead to an even greater discovery than the Freezer. But before Jack Taggart can solve the mystery, another dastardly plot unfolds, throwing his community into chaos.

With the very fate of humankind on the line, why would anyone want to prevent Jack and the other Reborn from being a part of the solution? The answer may lie with the other community leaders - men who have lived several lifetimes in effort to keep the spark of humanity alive despite their sterility. Have so many years of experience given them the perspective required to save humankind or has it entrenched them in a path destined for destruction?

While Jack searches ...For Two Cents, I'll Go With You, by Marcia MaxwellIn the spring of 1917, Walter "Pat" Lusk is lonely and bored. Sitting at his desk shuffling papers, he dreams of glory as World War I rages across Europe. Frustrated, he thinks the closest he'll ever get to the war is rereading newspaper reports of heroic soldiers in desperate combat until one day his friend Aubrey arrives, gleefully announcing that the United States has declared war on Germany! That very day Pat abandons his job and enlists in the Army, desperate for a real adventure. Assigned to Evacuation Hospital No. 4 as a surgeon's assistant, will Pat finally attain the glory he seeks treating desperately wounded soldiers through the war's darkest days? Will the Armistice bring peace to the boys of Evac 4, or does a tim...


----------



## KBoards Admin

SHOWING OFF, by Louise T W Lucas
Lorie Pettigrew is putting on a fashion show in the hope of generating interest in her bijou boutique. Profits have been steadily waning over recent months and endless talk of austerity measures hasn't helped the situation. The business needs some savvy promotion. A fund raising show would certainly draw attention to the shop and could secure valuable local press coverage. However, the woman who runs the theater hired for the event is strangely hostile to the whole idea. Models prove harder to handle than expected, whilst love, lust, massive ego's and a gorgeous local scaffolder, threaten to thwart the pre-show preparations. There's a lot to organize and a fair amount that could go wrong. Will it be all right on the night, or will Lo...True Soulmate, by Isabella Bogart"Only the forgotten are truly dead." 
― Tess Gerritsen, The Sinner

Jenny Stewart returns differently after being comatose due to a car accident. Her physical injuries healed and her wounds closed - but another aspect of her opens. After coming back from oblivion, Jenny can now see ghosts&#8230;and they are not going to leave her alone anytime soon. Jenny moves down from Washington to Florida to stay with her spinster aunt who wants nothing to do with her.
Mark Ryan is still grieving over his dead girlfriend, Leah. He tries to continue living but then he meets this new girl in school who is the spitting image of Leah. Mark befriends Jenny to satisfy his curiosity about her, but when sinister, menacing occurrences...What My Eyes Can't See: An Urban Love Story, by Mocha LovanTaking after his estranged father by never committing to one woman. Rich athlete turned D-boy, Shayvon learns that even a cold hearted player like himself can have his heart warmed and his world turned upside down by a beautiful woman. At first sight, Shayvon's heart is whisked away by Sacaria's beauty and he's eventually entranced by her love making skills.

All is perfect until Shayvon's boys, Q'Mari and Todd warn him that Sacaria and her new friends Taniyah and Erica might be up to no good. Shayvon puts a strain on their bond when he does not take heed to the warning. Meanwhile, someone sinister and disguised has returned from Shayvon's past and into his pants. Unbeknown to Sacaria her beautiful, boushie, big boo...Stress Fractures, by Cathleen MazaConflict. How do we experience and allow it to affect our lives? This eighteen story collection by author Cathleen Maza explores living, loving, and loss through an engaging array of fictional characters. Each story is a powerful journey into the places we all eventually travel in our lives. Beautifully written and emotionally honest, "Stress Fractures" provides a rare window into the life events that we all share....Life in Shadows, by Elliott KayAll it takes is a single brush with the supernatural to change a life forever.

Some choose the path of magic and shadow willingly. Others never see the hand of magic as it shapes their fortunes. They face the extraordinary with nothing but courage and wits to guide them. Some mortals become trapped in the conflict between angels and demons and find themselves forever changed.

For all too many, the shadows lead only to an untimely end. For some, however, the shadows offer seductive experiences that draw the newcomer further in&#8230;

Life in Shadows collects four stories set in the world of Good Intentions, where one encounter with sorcerers, demons, or a foul-mouthed servant of Heaven is all it takes to tu...EMP CARAVAN, by Mike WhitworthStranded 1,500 miles from home by an EMP, Wayne forms a trading caravan to travel east from New Mexico to Indiana and try to get home to his family who he has had no word from since the EMP.

To survive he must fight off the mysterious Stinks and discover who, or what, is behind them. If he fails, the entire caravan, and his family, will die. Complicating matters, Wayne must also choose between love and duty.

Wayne's major ally is Yeti, a fifteen-year-old giant of a boy he adopted right after the EMP. Yeti, an orphan, wants to keep the family he has found alive and win the heart of a special girl. Yeti, like Wayne, is willing to give his life to protect the caravan and those he loves.

This is the sec...Unbound, by Not bound, as a book. Free.

Like Unfettered before it, the contributing writers of Unbound were allowed to submit the tales they wished fans of genre to read-without the constraints of a shackling theme.

The result is magical. Twenty-three all-original stories are sure to captivate you-some will move you to tears while others will keep you turning the pages long into the night. The power of Unbound lies in its variety of tales and the voices behind them. If you are a fan of discovering new writers or reading the works of beloved authors, Unbound is for you.

Return to Landover with Terry Brooks. Go to trial with Harry Dresden and Jim Butcher. Enter the Citadel and become remade with Rachel Caine. S...London Fog: The Biography, by Christine L. CortonThe classic London fogs-thick yellow "pea-soupers"-were born in the industrial age and remained a feature of cold, windless winter days until clean air legislation in the 1960s. Christine L. Corton tells the story of these epic London fogs, their dangers and beauty, and the lasting effects on our culture and imagination of these urban spectacles....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Secrets Of The Serpent's Heart (The Arkana Archaeology Mystery Series Book 6), by N. S. Wikarski THE ARKANA ARCHAEOLOGY MYSTERY SERIESWhere do you hide a mysterious artifact that has the power to change the course of history? You scatter clues to its whereabouts across the entire planet. Five objects buried beneath the rubble of ancient civilizations point to the hiding place of a baetyl called the Sage Stone. The Arkana, a secret society, has deployed its agents to recover the relic. Psychic Cassie, bodyguard Erik and librarian Griffin unfortunately find their quest hampered at every turn by members of a polygamous religious cult known as the Blessed Nephilim. The cult's leader, Abraham Metcalf, wants to exploit the power of the Sage Stone to create a terrifying new world order. Although keepin...To Dance Again, by Hebby RomanThey say a woman never forgets her first love, and Maricel Cardona hasn't forgotten Ramón Morales. She remembers dancing all night in Ramón's arms to the sensual beat of their homeland, Puerto Rico. When her family forced her to move to the States, she didn't know she was carrying Ramón's child.

A self-made multi-millionaire, Ramón hasn't forgotten Maricel and the passion he felt dancing with her. Now, at the pinnacle of his success, he's withdrawn from the world to safeguard his own secret. A secret that, if revealed, would change his life forever.

Reunited after twenty-seven years, will the high school sweethearts get a second chance at love, or will their secrets tear them apart?...A Collateral Attraction (Fire and Ice Book 1), by Liz MadridSome days, it can be tough being an identical twin - especially when your other half is in deep trouble.

Billie Delphine has always been content standing in the sidelines while her identical twin sister, Blythe, gets all the attention, including a glamorous lifestyle with billionaire, Ethan Kheiron, who will do anything to wrestle back control of the family fortune from his younger brother, Heath.

But when Blythe disappears with Ethan while Billie is visiting her in New York, the last thing Billie wants is to be mistaken for her sister - or be falsely accused of a crime that Billie knows Blythe did not commit. So when Heath suggests they work together to find them, Billie agrees.

But a life...FAB, by Mark GillespieWhat if John Lennon had Lived?December 8th 1980 Murphy 'Jagger' Salmon - ageing hippy, part-time drunk and Rolling Stones fan, is on his way home from the pub when he accidentally saves John Lennon from the assassin's bullet. By way of thanks, Jagger is offered a job working for the former Beatle and the two men quickly become friends. But as the 1980s move forward, things quickly get out of control. When Lennon suffers a couple of career setbacks, he tries to win back the adulation of his fans by moving into politics. But the 1980s version of John Lennon is a far cry from the radical left-winger of old. And much to Jagger's horror, when Lennon quickly becomes an unstoppable force in American p...The day God came to earth, by Aileen FriedmanJonathan Bales, the greatest TV talk show host in the world. Most sought after celebrity, the ideal family man and religious church member. But is he all that he is made out to be?
If Satan was a guest on Jonathan's TV show, is it possible that he'd be honest as he reveals his part in the destruction of mankind. 
A cunning Satan targets the power hungry Jonathan using devious convincing methods to obtain a private interview.
After many hours of talking what does Satan actually disclose? Was it really worth all the effort and does Jonathan finally get the greatest and most powerful interview ever televised?...Social Media Strategy That Creates Income: Becoming an At Home Online Entrepreneur, by Dan GrijzenhoutMany people dream of starting their own Home Based Online Business but soon realize after getting started, that there are a great many complexities to building an online presence, particularly one that operates successfully and automatically on a daily basis drives traffic to one's website or Blog site and then converts this traffic into revenue generating sales.

This book takes away some of that complexity, assisting the new at home entrepreneur in making the correct decisions that will both ensure they move forward in the right directions while spending the least amount of money online to get to the right online business structure as mistakes made can be costly.

The Initial Premise for the book is that you want...The Calling (The Black Pearl of Sacrifice Book 1), by S.J. Pow"Angels and elves, dragons and dreams - if you love a big, bold tapestry of a tale, this one's for you" ~ quote from Julie Meyers, award winning author of face to face.

One thousand years have passed since elves freed mankind from slavery - and one hundred since that kindness was betrayed...

Behind their elders' weave of protection, Samara and her Angelican twin, Elias, have lived a peaceful life, despite a mysterious illness curiously linked to her horrible dreams. But on the night of their anointing, the village is raided - their people killed or enslaved - leaving the twins lost and alone... Hundreds of miles away, an elven swordsman named Thorn finds that the great city of Kodeah suffered the same fate -...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Goth Town: A Christmas Novella, by Jesse Giles ChristiansenThe memory you save could be your very own.

Goth Town is a place without Christmas. In fact, it's a crime to even think of such a thing. Jake Rayner has a vision, one that has brought him to the Recalibration Machine twenty-nine times. When the Overseers plan to reenact an old law, Jake is forced to be the first to boldly venture beyond the town's shrouding fog. 
...Once Called Magic (The Oconic Gates Book 1), by Lexel J. GreenOne man wants to save an Empire, the other wants to bring it crashing down... 
Oconic Gates make the Empire tick. Thanks to this portal network, journeys across the Mulai Empire are instantaneous. The Gates allow citizens to travel two miles or two hundred miles in the blink of an eye, with no more effort than stepping through a doorway.

Celebrated Caster-Colonel Lokke de Calvas, commander of a legion known as the Old Hundredth, uses the Gates to keep the Empire safe. But when a murder thrusts him into a battle he's unprepared and ill-equipped for, the Oconic Gates could be his salvation.

Ember Cobb, ex-caster and grouchy merc, uses the Gates to hide from his past in the Ocosconan Wilds, fighting ...Hero is a Man (Glyph Warrior Book 1), by Nix WhittakerHero is a man afraid to run away. He isn't running anywhere.
Nix Whittaker's debut novel in Sci-Fi Romance.
Misha has never met someone like Halcyon. His world had always been the city neighborhood he had grown up in. He kept his nose clean and he stayed out of trouble. The blue haired little genius was anything but peaceful as she draws him into a world of science that is so worlds ahead of everyone else it seems like magic. But Misha is ready for some magic in his life, he isn't so sure the crazy inventor was ready for him.
Halcyon has found the secret to bringing the most out of the human potential, only she has to guard her secrets from unscrupulous gangs who threaten to take over the neighborhood and the state. She ...Eat like a Real Man: Paleo Diet Recipes for Guys Who Want to Be Big and Lean: (Build Muscles, Lose Fat, Live Free & Healthy!), by Markus A. KasselSPECIAL LAUNCH PRICE: 75% OFF. Hurry Until It Goes Up to $3.99!

The Ultimate High-Protein Paleo Cookbook for Realizing Your Full Potential !
Reaching one's physical peak requires a certain amount of training as well as adhering to a proper diet. If you're looking to build muscle, lose fat or simply be as healthy as possible, you will need to follow recipes that were designed specifically with those goals in mind.

But that's not all. Ideally, you would also want recipes that make you feel full and content. Following a "diet" does not necessarily mean that you ought to tighten your belt or eat food that tastes as bland as sand!

You can hav...Hong Kong Treasure: An International Romance, by D. Dominik WicklesCan a typhoon stop one woman's conquest to marry a rich Asian actor out of greed?

Deshi Han, Hong Kong's biggest martial arts actor and director has a heart of gold. When he rescues a woman with amnesia, he thinks he's doing her a favor by providing stability while she recovers her memory. Despite his hectic lifestyle, he finds himself letting her into his world until he cannot fathom a life without his Annie.

His dark eyes drank in every inch of her body. She wished it was just the two of them, dancing in his bedroom where they could...

Unable to recall even her own name, Annie, as she's named by famous Asian actor Deshi Han, accepts his kindness and stays with him while s...Road To Sisters: Episode 1 (The Harvest), by Mahla EtanMahla Etan has just been given only a handful of weeks to live. What better to do than to take off to Sisters, Oregon with a crotchety old man, three bickering kids, and one smart-aleck husband? But one unexpected event suddenly turns her life upside down and she soon finds herself smack dab in the middle of a supernatural phenomenon.

...The One-Eyed King (The One-Eyed King Series Book 1), by Kenny S. Rich Some have eyes, but cannot see. Some can see, but have no eyes. In the year 2020, a nuclear war, perpetrated by a ruling entity known as 'The ARK,' devastated Earth, laying over half the planet to waste. Today, in 2029, the 'future' is dark. Every 6 to 18 months, a mushroom cloud envelopes a newly discovered resistance movement located in one of the world's once-great cities. These underground pockets of humanity are hiding out around the globe as The ARK actively seeks to wipe all of them out. Its ruler, The Anchor, and his Superiors are ruthless and rule the world with an iron fist.  Everything changes, when a mysterious stranger from a sightless boy's visions appears at his orphanage. Like I...Rebel's Honor: Book One in Crown of Blood Series, by Gwynn WhiteHidden deep in their Dragon's lair, the Avanovs' sole fear is the curse on their bloodline, one promising a warrior will destroy them and the Dragon deity that defends them.

When twenty-year-old Lynx, warrior and princess of Norin, is forced to marry Lukan Avanov, Crown Prince of Chenaya, she is determined to fulfill that long-told curse, bring peace to her land, and freedom to her people.

But a curse on the Dragon is not easily wrought.

Her troubles are compounded by Lukan's cousin, the brilliant General Axel Avanov. Axel desires Lynx. And worse, she might desire him, too. But he's a Chenayan, her conqueror, born and raised to lord over her. She, a Norin, his conquered, born and raised to hate...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Warlock and the Wolf, by Delfy HallA scientist. A warlock. A wolf.

These three will determine the fate of Holland.

In 1647, Holland no longer persecutes witches, and many people don't believe in witchcraft, including Mina Walraven, a young scientist.

Descended from freed slaves, orphan Mina trains as a naturalist in The Hague. She dreams of becoming renowned enough to succeed her mentor. And, of course, as a good scientist, she doesn't believe in magic.

But when her parents' killer, rumored to be a warlock, escapes from prison and kills again, she must question everything she knows in order to solve a mystery and save her world from destruction....Magickal Rebirth: Awaken the Witch Within & Harness the Power of the Occult (How to Become a Witch Book 1), by Eira McIntyreWhat If There Was a Way for You to Unlock Your Full Magickal Powers? What If You Could Break Free from This Mundane Life and Pierce the Secrets to a Higher Form of Existence?
Have you ever felt like something was missing in your life? Like there was a whole world out there, full of mystery and wonders, but you had no idea how to reach it and tap into its power?

Witchcraft can be a way for you to bridge that gap. To contact the hidden forces that inhabit this world and learn not only how to work alongside them but how to develop your own inner strength! There's a small problem, though&#8230; Magick can make all your dreams come true but it can also destroy you! It's a double...Legitimate Careers for the Stay-at-Home Mom, by Hope AndrewsAre you scrambling to pay your bills while staying at home to look after your children? Are you searching for a legitimate way to earn a decent income from home? If so, look no further! This book will give you advice on finding a legitimate, well-paid career from home. You will discover the requirements, pros, and con, of several careers that can earn you real money, all while sitting at your home computer. So stop worrying, and start earning!...KILL ZONE: AN ACTION THRILLER (THE SPECIALIST Book 1), by Zeke Mitchell SWIFT. SILENT. LETHAL. Matt Thorn is the Specialist: a legend in the black ops realm, destroying targets with surgical precision, attacking with lethal determination - accomplishing the impossible. Now, Thorn's mission is to liquidate a Mafia druglord and destroy the Godfather's deadly heroin pipeline. But no plan survives contact with the enemy. Stalked by an army of hitmen, betrayed by a traitor in his own ranks, Thorn will need more than skill and firepower to survive - he'll need to unleash hell on earth. Kill Zone is a savage action thriller - the mythic story of a lone gunfighter battling impossible odds. Book 1 in a new action and adventure series....Into Autumn: A Novel, by Larry LandgrafThe economy of the United States has failed, government has shut down, and the grid has gone offline. No Internet, no TV, no utility services. There is rioting, killing, and chaos everywhere. You have no water and little food. You hear gunshots then banging at your door. You have no gun. What do you do? It is not a question of whether or not this will happen but when. Could you survive if it happened tomorrow? The lives of Lars Lindgren and Eileen Branson have been turned upside down. Follow their struggle; learn how they must change in order to survive.
...Wolves' Knight (The Free Wolves Book 2), by P.J. MacLayneTasha Roeper knows what it means to protect your own. So when her friend, Dot Lapahie, CEO of Lapahie Enterprises, suspects that the Free Wolves are under attack, Tasha immediately signs on to lead the investigation and guard Dot.

But Tasha's not convinced it's the Free Wolves that are the target. She fears that her own pack-the Fairwood Pack-are the actual quarry and Dot is only a decoy.

The deeper Tasha digs, the more puzzles she uncovers.

Torn between tradition and a changing world, will Tasha risk everything to save a friend-including her own life-when old enemies arise?...Orders of Magnitude (The Genie and the Engineer Series Book 2), by Glenn MichaelsNewlyweds Paul and Capie Armstead are also the world's newest wizards in over 400 years.

Sadly, the other wizards of the world, who control all of Earth's governments, are trying to get rid of both bride and groom. Which is how Paul finds himself desperately learning how to combine technology with their newly acquired powers. He has no other choice, if he wants to save himself and his wife-and as long as he's at it, the rest of humanity as well! Paul has definite plans of how to deal with these power mongering wizards. Unfortunately, those evil lowlifes have no intentions of leaving the young couple alone long enough to complete any research. Between avoiding monsters known as Oni, bad wizards and doing near-impossible e...Stellar Fox (Castle Federation Book 2), by Glynn StewartLEGENDARY &#8230; AND UNTESTED

Captain Kyle Roberts delivered one of the Castle Federation's few victories in the early days of the war. Even losing his ship in the process didn't prevent him being elevated as the hero - the "Stellar Fox" - his country desperately needed.

His status with the public demands a worthy command, and he finds himself on the bridge of the Federation's latest supercarrier and headed to the front lines of the war.

But the Navy sees his promotion as a public relations stunt. His subordinates and superiors alike question his lack of experience - and enemies at the highest level of his own government manoeuvre to destroy him.

As the war heats up around him...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Lost Heir, by Allison WhitmoreIsabella Foxworthy was just another girl&#8230;until she learned she was an empath, able to read the energy of others. A secret world known as the Violet City lies beneath her family's hotel in Los Angeles. Through this discovery, Isabella is catapulted into a whirlwind of magic, adventure, and danger. The Violet City holds the key to protecting her stability; her family hotel, her friends, and her very sanity. With morphlings, empaths, and fair folk also comes a powerful entity that twists her mind into knots, threatening everything she loves. Now, Isabella and her new friends-a guitar-playing jock, his gifted but neurotic brother, and a set of over-indulged twins-have until her 16th birthday to save her world with the help of someone wh...House of Shadows (The Breed Wars Book 1), by Walter SpenceBefriended as a young teenager by a beautiful and mysterious benefactress, Eugene Evans believes the downward trajectory of his white trash existence has finally been arrested and his life turned around. But when he becomes a man, he is confronted by a horrifying-and unavoidable-choice between two unacceptable options.

Then, after that decision has been made, he finds himself in a new and terrifying reality threatening all that he loves, where his first wrong choice will be his last . . .

But it doesn't stop there.

For once his decision has been made, and the consequences accepted, he finds himself in a new and terrifying reality threatening all that he loves, where his first wrong choice will be h...Message Bearer (The Auran Chronicles Book 1), by M. S. Dobing'You were drawn. I can see it. You are Latent.'

For reasons unknown, Seb is constantly drawn to random places without meaning, following an instinct he doesn't understand.

One night that instinct lands him in trouble when he encounters Sarah, a young woman hunted by a demon born of nightmares. Against his better judgement Seb attempts to intervene, only to nearly get himself killed in the process. Before she passes, Sarah transfers something to him, an arcane knowledge that gets buried deep into his subconscious.

Rescued by the Brotherhood warrior Cade, Seb's life takes on an unexpected turn when he is told he is a Latent, a fledgling mage able to manipulate the very energies of reality to...The Abandonment of Grace and Everything After, by Shane Jiraiya CummingsThirteen spine-tingling stories of darkness and desolation from Australia's award-winning master of the macabre, Shane Jiraiya Cummings.

The Abandonment of Grace and Everything After is Cummings at his fear-inducing best: from the seductively erotic autopsy of "The Cutting Room" and the insanity of "Ian" through to the post-apocalyptic tragedy of "Phoenix and the Darkness of Wolves".

Imagine a secret from the future that could affect creation itself - a secret so dark, demonic powers would do anything to learn it. Ride a train across the Outback as it descends into a bloodbath. Be entranced by a song that threatens to tear reality apart. Listen for screams only a deaf man can hear ...

Wi...O'er the Land of the Free, by Beca SueSeptember, 1859
At age thirteen, Virginia has grown up safe and carefree. Her family owns a general store in a small, rural town in Southern Indiana, and they live on a farm a few miles west of the town. She believes her life is simple, her days filled with the chores that come with living on a farm. Then, her parents share the family's secret. It's frightening to discover that the farm she loves and feels safe at is being used for illegal activity, known as the Underground Railroad. For the next year and a half, Virginia becomes a willing participant in helping her family commit the crime. 
In the fall of 1860, Abraham Lincoln is elected President, and by March, 1861, a battle has been fought between the North and Sou...Running, by S Bryce"A GRITTY AND COMPELLING GHOST MYSTERY..." Kate Settles Into a Life with Her New Family: a Murderer, an Alcoholic, a Thief, a Teenage Runaway&#8230;and a Wolf.

Summer 1983: Abandoned by their mother, sixteen-year-old Kate, and her younger brother and sister find themselves on the streets. Alone and homeless, they seek refuge in a derelict bungalow in the English countryside where they meet their new family: a robber, a convict, an alcoholic and a troubled teenage runaway. Struck by the tragedy of her sister's death and terrorized by a new arrival, Kate yearns for an end to their brutal and squalid existence. She asks herself whether she should keep running or ask someone for help, someone...Rescued, by Lauren HopeReese Sheppard has worked for a decade building her business and unshakable reputation to create a thriving, no-kill sanctuary for the animals of Sullivan County, Tennessee. Then, a crime spree begins-spreading three counties wide and growing in violence with each new victim, all of whom point the finger at Reese as the culprit.

Not only facing jail time, the allegations also threaten to ruin everything Reese has worked for professionally and personally. But evidence doesn't lie. And it's all pointing to no one else but her . . . 
...AMID THE CHAOS, by Nathan H. MogosSome people call Eritrea the "North Korea of Africa." But to two friends Chenkelo and Misghe, it is home.

In the picturesque capital of Asmara, these two educated young men are forced to choose between poverty and hustle as they hide from a national service conscription that would send them to the front lines. Charismatic Misghe is a charmer, a philosopher, and a loving son who is capable of having any woman in the city. But he's about to flee his oppressive homeland-putting his longtime friendship with Chenkelo at stake.

Chenkelo is a consummate hustler, resentful of his lot but in love with his city and his country. He has a poet's heart whose passion will soon fuel activism and a belief that Eritrea'...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Robin Unaware (#4 Birds in Peril Series), by Mary Elizabeth FrickeLife is constant change, sometimes planned, sometimes instant and devastating. For Stephanie Harvester-Garrett, life takes an abrupt curve when her husband is killed in a car accident.
Determined to secure a stable home for her three children, Stephanie returns to Missouri to be closer to family and to accept employment in her brother's law office. A whole new world opens for Stephanie and her three children when they move into a log house owned by Hunt R&C employee, Todd Sellers. 
However, the dream of living a peaceful country life is interrupted by unexpected ghosts of the past, and hatred spawned in the name of love.
...We, The Watched, by Adam BenderBreak through the government propaganda and avoid surveillance cameras in We, The Watched. Told from the first-person perspective of an amnesiac, this dystopian adventure places the reader in the shoes of Seven as he struggles to go unnoticed in a surveillance society and discover his true identity. Seven enters a dystopia where the government conducts mass surveillance and keeps a Watched list of its own citizens. The Church has become as powerful as the State, and people who resist are called Heretics and face execution. Seven's amnesia gives him a blank-slate perspective that helps him see through the propaganda, and he soon gets involved with a group of rebels called the Underground. But this same...The Murderer's Apprentice, by S. Gary SANGHAFourteen-year-old Karl Parker has already seen too much of life. After the death of his father, his grieving mum turned to heroin, leaving Karl to fend for himself and try to look after her. A boy with too many troubles already, he finds himself the target of the bully at his new school. Then, just when he thinks things couldn't be any worse, he notices his neighbour behaving strangely - so strangely that Karl begins to suspect him of something bad. Something very, very bad indeed....Obsidian (Mystic Stones Series #1), by Kayla CurryThe Big Island of Hawaii is a beautiful place, but deadly vampires move in for the kill.

In the year 2020, Ava wakes up to discover satellite technology has been compromised. It doesn't take her long to find out who's behind it, but it's something more than a corporation out to monopolize technology. It's a legion of vampires out to monopolize blood.

After falling for the charm of a powerful vampire, Ava is forced to make difficult decisions for herself and her loved ones.

Tom Walker is relentless. He wants her to join him, not only as a co-worker and a love interest but also as a vampire. After fleeing Hawaii, Ava meets Jesse Sutton, but something's off about him too.

A war is b...Moon (Gemini Series Book 1), by Don McAuleyA systems failure on an Apollo Lunar Module turns from bad to worse in an instant.

Astronauts John Campbell and Bill Goodwin face a problem so unexpected, it's never been faced before. Their experience turns their belief systems upside down. The way they look at the sky. The way they believe what they're told. Everything changed forever.

Not that it will matter much. Not from their lonely spot thousands of miles away. They have only hours to find a solution. If they don't, the moon will become their final resting place, taking their secret with it.

Welcome to Moon, the first short story of the Gemini series. This tense, action-packed thriller reveals the race to survive against dwindling life sup...Green Smoothie Recipes: Green Smoothie Diet: 10 Day Green Smoothie Cleanse: Green Smoothie Book: The Green Smoothie Diet-> Green Smoothies for Weight Loss- ... book, The green smoothie diet, Smooth), by Healthy LivingGreen Smoothie Recipes: 10 Day Green Smoothie Cleanse

Imagine for a moment you are on your way back home from work. You are driving, sitting on the train or simply walking back. You are starting to feel hungry.

You want to give yourself a treat. A healthy one. Is that possible? You wonder. A few seconds go by after your craving thoughts.

You fancy something good, something fast, but you also want it to make feel good. A healthy reward is what you are after. Then, out of nowhere, your mind starts to picture what you are really after&#8230;

Green Smoothie Diet: Green Smoothie Book: Green Smoothies for Weight loos: The Green Smoothie Diet
Then you realize...Return of the Storm Gods, by Andrew RuffIt's 2050. California, which saw the worst drought in its history end several years before, 
is again suffering from a prolonged drought. This time, however, it is even worse. It's the 10th year of what has become known as the Decade Drought.

People have tried everything they can think of, both technical and non-, to get relief but to no avail.
Meteorologists are at a loss to explain why the drought has persisted despite conditions, such as a strong El Nino, that in the past have always eliminated or at least ameliorated California's periodic droughts.

But you, dear reader, are about to learn the cause of the Decade Drought. To do so, we need to go back tens of thousands of years, to the creation ...Capable of Anything I, by T.S. BrumseyWhen close adolescent friends Candice, Samar, Sha, Sabrina, who reside in Casselberry, Michigan, face the reality that tomorrow isn't promised for any of them, primarily due to Candice's mother's violent death and the rapidly surfacing complexities in their lives, they realize they are capable of anything, be it positive or negative, and it is up to them to make the best choices to avoid being in harm's way.

Candice, Samar, Sha, and Sabrina are learning how to deal with the highs and lows their lives are hurling at them. Candice the main character, is sixteen and is having a preponderant amount of difficulty dealing with her mother's death and coping with issues regarding her peers. She experiences her first serious ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Code Name Stinger, by Harvey GombergBy the end of 1969, the most devastating Biochemical Weapon the world had ever known was built and a terrorist cell, secreted inside the United States, had it. Gene Harrison, a college student, was recruited by a government black opps unit to find the terrorist group involved. Harrison ultimately infiltrated the terrorists group and recovered the weapon, burying it on a small mountain in the Mohave Desert to await final destruction by a hazmat team. After being caught, tortured and barely escaping with his life, Harrison left the agency to start living a "normal" life running an insurance agency.. 
On a dark night, twenty years later, a shadowy phone call returns his past and all its horror. 
"You took something from me and ...Hide and Seek, by Michael ZolezziThere are certain criminal cases that are talked about generations after the investigation is closed.

They are biopsied, broken down, with every move by the detective analyzed. These cases can make legends or goats out of the investigators.

In Hide and Seek, such a case lands in Detective Jake Skinner and his partner, Detective Dan Rico's, laps. Having just transferred from South Bureau Homicide, Jake thought taking down an armed bank robber on his first day was as wild as the RHD ride got. He was wrong.

The kidnapping of the wife of the mayor of Los Angeles, who also happens to be a federal prosecutor threatens the core of one of the world's most famous cities. An internal power struggle, false l...The GingerBread House, by James RichardSet in a small town during the 1900's, The Gingerbread House is a romance/mystery grounded in nostalgia, mirth, and true love. When a journalist comes home from Europe to take over the town newspaper from his sister, he becomes infatuated with the local people and their stories. From an orphaned young girl to a threatening politician to a mysterious and beautiful woman, each individual has a tale to tell in this anthology of brief yet captivating fictional vignettes, each of which rings all too familiar. The Gingerbread House is very much like gingerbread itself - just as tasty whether one delves into it a bit at a time or all at once
...SEX for FUN, by Charlotte SymondsSex with a stranger? Might just be what Olivia needs. But, can she pull off a one-night stand? She had it all&#8230;brains, beauty, a rewarding nursing career, a fiancé and devoted friends. Then life happened. With her broken engagement and Olivia nearing the Big Three-O, she needed something. But what? Her best friend, Jude, was convinced a one-night stand was the solution.
While contemplating the possibility of sex with a total stranger, Olivia meets Graham, an Adonis, possessing captivating lightning-blue eyes, an amazingly exquisite physique and a delicious smile. This businessman from Pottsville, PA, merely visiting her city, could be the perfect candidate. Her sexual attraction to him was raw and immediate. Should she...WW1 at Sea: An Introduction to: WW1 at Sea, by James TyrellImages of World War I in the popular consciousness normally involve the bloody attrition of trench warfare, the miles of mud, the shattered earth, and tangled miles of barbed wire. However there was another significant arena of war - the battle for control of the sea.

In 1914 in the beginning of the wall, Britain's Maritime supremacy had remained unchallenged for around 100 years. Many expected another Battle of Trafalgar that advances in technology saw a very different kind of warfare with the widespread use of mines, submarines and torpedoes.

WW1 at Sea examines the events that led to war and the naval arms race between Britain and Germany. It traces the events of the war at sea, looking at the major battles ...Finding Home: A Charlotte Island Story, by Jason PatrickA Love so Strong It Won't Let Go!

After a bitter divorce Megan Sterling and her son Benji are starting a new life on Charlotte Island. Megan hopes that a new job, new school, and the slower pace of life on the island will be exactly what she and her son need to heal and move on.

Josh Ryan had moved to Charlotte Island five years earlier as a new recruit to the island's police department. He fell in love and planned to marry before his fiancée abruptly left him and broke his heart a year earlier. Josh's pain and sorrow has raised a struggle with past demons that now threaten to overtake him.

When former high school sweethearts Megan and Josh meet at a local coffee shop it ignites an old fl...One Last Spell: Paranormal Witch Cozy Mystery & Romance, by Raven SnowZelda has sworn never to perform magic again. She's also sworn never to help solve a murder again -- last time she did both, disaster occurred. She's had it with magic, murder, and men.

She's happy with her life now, secluded on the mountainside in the small cozy town of Castlerock. No one bothers her and that's the way she likes it. But when her long lost best friend and police detective Jessica turns up on Zelda's doorstep one day everything changes. Jessica tells her there's been a murder in town and Zelda is the only one who can help.

Last time, things ended in disaster. Zelda's life and relationships were destroyed. Zelda however can't say no to her best friend, especially when she hears that the murder vic...As I Saw It: A Sighted Daughter's Memoir of Growing Up With Blind Parents, by Laura SchrinerLife didn't always go as planned for both my mom and my dad. Their early lives were testaments to their strength and perseverance in spite of the challenges that life brought them. My dad especially had it pretty rough with all the tragedies that came up in his life. He had to learn what he had control over so he knew what he could change and what he really didn't have control over so he could make peace with it and move on. My mom seemed more at peace knowing the difference and took life in stride, going with the flow of things, and accepting what came along.

I think that is what made their relationship work -- their differences. Their backgrounds with blindness were different. My dad had seen a world without blind...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Abandonment of Grace and Everything After, by Shane Jiraiya CummingsThirteen spine-tingling stories of darkness and desolation from Australia's award-winning master of the macabre, Shane Jiraiya Cummings.

The Abandonment of Grace and Everything After is Cummings at his fear-inducing best: from the seductively erotic autopsy of "The Cutting Room" and the insanity of "Ian" through to the post-apocalyptic tragedy of "Phoenix and the Darkness of Wolves".

Imagine a secret from the future that could affect creation itself - a secret so dark, demonic powers would do anything to learn it. Ride a train across the Outback as it descends into a bloodbath. Be entranced by a song that threatens to tear reality apart. Listen for screams only a deaf man can hear ...

Wi...Flicker, by Rob H HuntMeet Joel. He's 13 years old. He loves soccer, frozen yogurt and hanging out with his friends.

His life is pretty typical until the day he wakes up and discovers that nobody knows who he is&#8230; not his friends, not his family, nobody. He thinks he is all alone until he meets Sara - a teenage girl who has also been forgotten by everyone she knows.

Joel and Sara team up to try to understand what is happening to their lives, but things quickly turn from bad to worse. Before long, it becomes clear that time is running out for them both.
...In His Corner, by Vina ArnoWork Out No sex for almost a year could kill a guy, but when you're the boxer known as the Juggernaut, it's the price you pay for turning pro. Tommy's fully dedicated to his craft, until he meets the incredibly gorgeous Dr. Siena Carr. Now he's looking forward to taking on this prim and proper lady in a wet and wild work-out&#8230; Knock Out Siena has seen many patients come through the ER, but none as sexy as Tommy Raines. With a nasty cut over his eye, she knows he needs stitches, but after he takes off his shirt, she needs some air. With rock-hard abs and taut biceps, it's clear this man takes care of his body. And all Siena can think about is letting him take care of hers&#8230; 41...Expert Witness: A Romantic Suspense Novel, by Nicole LuckourtWhile working as a forensic psychologist, Jordan Clayton has made enemies. Providing expert testimony in court put her in that position. Except, now, someone wants her dead, and the bigger problem is she has no idea who. Fortunately, her colleagues have a solution. Unfortunately, it involves hiring a bodyguard to protect her until the perpetrator is caught. But he is nothing like she expected. Though she feels physically safer in his presence, emotionally, she feels more at risk than ever before.

Chase Armstrong has worked as a protection specialist since he left law enforcement. He makes it a point to not ever mix business with pleasure. In his line of work, the two can be a deadly combination. It's a rule he never breaks�...Warped Justice, by Kevin SchwartzThe law will protect you. Until it doesn't.

When Peter Garrison's failed defense of a client leads to a retribution plot against him, he's forced to confront a nemesis intent on destroying him. Jason Felding seeks payback after his teenage brother winds up sodomized and mentally scarred during an unfair incarceration. He targets the restaurant owner who put his sibling behind bars and the lawyer who couldn't get a simple underage drinking case dropped. Obsessed with justice, Jason murders the snitch and, in an elaborate ruse, frames Peter as the killer. 
Peter finds himself the prime suspect in a murder that rocks the small town of Quincy, Vermont, a cruel irony since he left his firm frustrated that guilty clients somet...God of the Dead (Seasons of Blood #1): A dark paranormal crime thriller novel, by Elias AndersonSome family's histories are longer than others, and some are darker. AJ Lancaster's family is one of the oldest and darkest, but it isn't until after a series of violent and random attacks that he discovers what his family has been hiding for generations&#8230; and he can't handle it alone.

Seeking out the help of homicide detective John Lubbock he also enlists Clover Danning; a beautiful girl with whom a chance encounter begins to look like fate, and Logan, a stranger that claims he has battled this evil before. As the body-count continues to rise, AJ struggles to come to terms with his newly discovered responsibility&#8230;...OLD GUNS: Forty-Seventh in a Series of Jess Williams Westerns (A Jess Williams Western Book 47), by Robert J. ThomasJess leaves Black Creek, Kansas, where he enjoyed a wonderful Christmas with all his friends. Now, he's back to the business of hunting down the worst of killers for the bounty on their head. His first hunt is for Craig Lancaster, which takes him into the middle of New Mexico Territory and a town called San Pedro.

He then stops in a town called Haystack, where he meets a retired lawman by the name of Jake Hayden. Hayden tells him about how he's on his way to help an old friend in need. It seems his old friend's daughter has been kidnapped by one of the outlaws he had sent to prison years ago. Hayden talks Jess into joining him on his journey.

Jess finds himself helping Hayden and two other old retired lawmen,...Grid Down: A Strike against America - An EMP Survival Story- Book Two, by Roger Hayden** Free Link to Best Selling Prequel Grid Down: The Beginning- Included for Free in every copy!***

An EMP leaves a small northeastern town in ruins, with no assistance from the government, military, or law enforcement. As a result, a ruthless band of criminals take over the town and terrorize its residents. But one town isn't enough as they set their sights on a hidden community of preppers who fled into the mountains.  

Rob Parker is having one hell of a day. His camp was attacked and his children were kidnapped. Mila, his wife, is in hysterics and his small survivalist community is quickly falling apart. But despite insurmountable odds, he must pull his fractured group together to get their children back. T...


----------



## 864

Wicked Wager, by Beverley Eikli A dissolute rake, a virtuous lady, a ruthless society beauty and a missing plantation owner with secrets  just another day in Georgian England&#8230; 1780 Wealthy Jamaican plantation owner Harry Carstairs has disappeared  and everyone wants to know where he is&#8230; Celeste Rosington knows her place in society, and while she may not be overjoyed at her upcoming wedding to her detached cousin Raphael, she nonetheless hopes the marriage will be successful. When Raphael asks her for her help to save Harry, she agrees. But her decision costs her more than she knows&#8230; Celeste's clandestine visit to Harry's home is witnessed, and her connection to Harry misconstrued. Harry's secrets put Celeste into mo...Pandora Red (A Frank Bowen conspiracy thriller Book 2), by Jay TinsianoFrank Bowen's mission is to find a GCHQ whistleblower but in doing so unwittingly risks everything, including his own family's safety.

As part of a covert team, assigned to dangerous missions, Bowen believes he knows what he's up against, until a team of Russian mercenaries are thrown into the mix, leaving everyone and everything hanging in the balance.

It's a race against the clock to save all that he holds dear and uncover the dark truths behind his mission.

Pandora Red is a gripping, fast-paced thriller that will keep you turning the pages throughout....When The Jaguar Sleeps: A jungle adventure, by J.A. KalisA gripping, fast-paced thiller that takes the reader into the mysterious verdant world of the Amazon jungle.

Ecuador. What was supposed to be a dream holiday turned into a nightmare for a group of foreign tourists when their plane crashed in the Amazon rainforest. Having waited in vain for a couple of days for help to arrive, the survivors of the crash decided to set off on a daring journey determined to get out of the jungle alive. But while pushing on, unaware, they entered a territory inhabited by isolated Indian tribes hostile to outsiders. A territory where probably the fabulous treasures destined for the last Inca emperor Atahualpa's ransom, had been hidden. As it soon turned out their nightmare was just beginning. Will...Laugh-Out-Loud Jokes for Harry Potter Fans (Laugh Out Loud Jokes Book 1), by Kristina HawkinsHere come 33 new Hilarious Harry potter jokes with awesome illustrations to make you drop coffee on your keyboard, fall down from chair and literally roll on the floor. You may also feel like running up & down the streets.

Sample Laugh Out Loud Jokes:
Why is Voldemort jealous of Harry Potter?
What did Voldemort do after reading this "Laugh-Out-Loud Jokes for Harry Potter Fans" book?
How can you tell which Harry Potter movie are you watching?
What did the Owl say to Harry Potter?
...Awake Asleep Dreaming Dead, by John SiwickiWho sees the future, who knows the future, and who makes the future? If a wish or a dream comes true is it ours? Where did it come from? Why do we want it? Is life simply a coin toss floating in time waiting to be snatched and held? Do we make it happen? Is it a random snap of a finger instance moment selection, or can we choose which way to turn? Is it magic, illusion, something made from nothing? In the end there's silence, peace after the last images of life fades from thought, and the whisper on our breath sounds a word. And, as the last word rolls off our lips into the eternal silence of a cool peaceful morning it's broken, and this last flutter of time will offer a choice-be awake, asleep, dreaming or dead....My Daddy is a Soldier - Children's Book (Sweet Rhyming Bedtime Picture Book for Beginner Readers) Ages 2-6: A story of Love between a daughter and her soldier Daddy, by Kally Mayer My Daddy is a Soldier
Picture Book suitable for Early and Beginner Readers. (Ages 2-6)
A little 4 year old girl loves her soldier Daddy, but misses him so much when he is away! 
She talks about all the special times she has with her Dad, and some of the predicaments she gets into will make your child laugh.
A sweet, sad, happy and funny book that is perfect for bedtime, daytime or anytime.
Your little one will love the 32 full brightly coloured illustrations.
This book is perfect for any child that has suffered from any type of separation.

Scroll up and check out the Look Inside feature before you buy.
Check out Kally Mayer's author page for more funny picture books.

<b...Bumpers and Beignets (A Thandie and Eloise Culinary Cozy Mystery Series Book 1), by Susan D. BakerTwo long-time friends. One ancient RV. A penchant for southern cooking.

And a missing girl.

Thandie Bartlett misses the open road. Since the passing of her husband, she has been planning an epic road trip. The RV that has been sitting in her driveway for twenty years has been tuned up and is ready to go. She is just missing one thing. Her best friend. When the 72-year-old convinces her long time friend and neighbor, 68-year-old Eloise Mueller, to take a road trip with her in search of the best southern food across the nation, the two quirky women are in for a treat. But their plans will have to change when they get wrapped up in a mystery to find a waitress's missing daughter. These aren't your typical sleuth...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Becoming Prince Charming: Your Step-by-Step Guide to Turning Into the Man of Every Girl's Dream, by Markus A. KasselIs Your Love Life the Emotional Equivalent of a Desert? Do You Want to Learn How to Meet Women and Charm Them? How to Become the Kind of Guy Every Girl Dream of?
How different your life would be if you had the skills to seduce any woman? If you were so irresistible that they would literally be fighting for you?
The problem with most dating books is that they rarely address the REAL issue. They either tell you what to say or how to behave in company of ladies but it seldom works out. When having summoned enough courage, you finally regurgitate those lines you learned, it comes off totally wrong and you get the door slammed in your face.

Most dating met...Missing Girls: In Truth Is Justice, by Larry Crane In this compelling thriller, Larry Crane takes readers back in history, weaving together the stories of two abducted girls-one factual, one fictional-as a framework to explore questions of truth, justice, character flaws, and marriage.

After a stranger abducts Marcella and Gavin's young daughter, Hannah, on her way to school, the couple struggles not only with the horror of her loss, but also with their utter helplessness. They hire a private detective and try to get on with their lives-moving halfway across the country to New Jersey in search of a new start.

Once in New Jersey, however, Marcella becomes obsessed with the infamous Edgar Smith, accused of murdering a young girl-and with f...Small Business Big Pressure: A Faith-Based Approach to Guide the Ambitious Entrepreneur (Morgan James Faith), by Darryl W. Lyons"The daily roller coaster for an entrepreneur can include both terror and exhilaration. Small Business Big Pressure reminds us success does not come from luck, wishes, or dreams, but from careful planning directed by godly wisdom." Dan Miller, New York Times best-selling author of 48 Days to the Work You Love Your small business is controlling you; take back what you rightfully own. Small businesses make our country great. However, the challenges facing entrepreneurs and small business owners can be overwhelming. Business schools don't prepare owners for the real world. As a result, entrepreneurs may experience worry, pressure, and confusion. It is then just a matter of time before the entrepreneur suffers a breakdow...Southern Comfort (****** Tonk Angels Book 1), by Ciana Stone"A page turner! I couldn't put it down. Ciana has a way of weaving a tale that leaves you spellbound. Sweet, Funny, and a Splash of Danger! Definitely a story you can get lost in." Candid Book Reviews

A man hiding from his past and a woman running from hers.

Two people from different worlds who know one another only from what they have shared with one another in Facebook messages. They've never heard the other's voice, or seen a photo.

Analise Becke writes romance with western heroes, men she has dreamed up by combining the looks of her favorite western actor with the qualities she discovers in her online chats with the Texas rancher, Riley Morgan. She's cooked up more t...Invader Within: Year One of the War (Sky Knights Book 2), by Cathleen MazaAuthor Cathleen Maza continues the adventures of the Sky Knights in the second book of this epic series.

A year ago, Sync Harris and his friends were able to uncover and escape a plot that would have ignited a full scale war. But their discovery set off a chain of events that now has everyone convinced of a traitor in their midst. If there really is a Sky Knight who can't be trusted, then nobody is safe as the inevitable war begins to escalate around them....Black Heart UNHINGED: Book One, by Emily GraceBerlin McKitrick was an adrenaline junkie. She loved a good roping horse that could blow out of a box, chase down a calf, and stop on a dime. Her little GT was just as exciting. Berlin was widowed, and had everything anyone could hope for, until she stopped sleeping and talking. Her daughter, her only child, doesn't call or come by to check on her, she hires an attorney to get a hold of the estate, and wants her mother institutionalized. The last doctor she visits, is given medical guardianship. He sends her out of state and places her in the hands of a former Navy SEAL. Will he kill her and let her daughter have it all?...Fast Metabolism Diet: In A Nutshell...But Not Until Phase 3; How To Eat Deliciously And Lose Weight (Lose Weight Fast, Healthy Weight Loss, Weight Loss Program), by Liam McGonigal"Stay committed to your decisions, but stay flexible in your approach." - Tony Robbins
#1 New York Times bestseller, The Fast Metabolism Diet by Haylie Pomroy and Eve Adamson, will not only help you lose weight fast but correct and repair dysfunctional metabolic processes. This particular way of eating will get your body burning food as fuel rather than storing it as fat. This book will lay out the weight loss plan and more.
They call her "the metabolism whisperer", Haylie Pomroy has helped many lose up to 20 pounds in 4 weeks, and she can help you too.
- You'll feel better than you have in a long time
- You'll fire up your beat down metabolism, launching it to fat-burning status
- You'll enjoy food ag...An Earl's Guide to Catch a Lady, by Tanya WildeEvelyn Tremaine HAS DREAMS TO TRAVEL THE WORLD&#8230;

And being outwitted by fate will not deter her!

But even she has to admit that waking up in the bed of a stranger with no memory might be a tiny wrinkle in her otherwise grand plan. Was he a peasant? A gunman? Perhaps a duke? Or was he just a figment of her imagination? Evelyn wasn't about to lurk around and find out. But she will soon learn the mysterious stranger was a force much larger than fate to be reckoned with and he has set his sight firmly on her.
...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Stellar Bliss One: A Journey Of The Dreamers, by Jedaiah RamnarineDiscover A New SciFi Romance That Will Blow Your Mind Set in a forbidden world where the truth is confidential and all is not what it seems. A brave, daring drifter code-named J finds himself sick and tired of the force-fed routine in his perfect town of Quietville. When he encounters a strange telepathic girl code-named C during his escape, their world becomes disillusioned, filled with danger at every corner as they come too close to uncovering the behind-the-scenes cover up that controls their world. Will they break free of the bonds that chain them to this endless, bounded dream or will they remain nothing more than silent, hopeful sleepers? Just What The Heck is Stellar Bliss ...A Second Helping, by Andria GaskinsWith honesty and humor, this modern-day romance captures the joys and frustrations of starting over and falling in love for the second time. A heartwarming story that concludes with a few tempting recipes that guide this old-school love affair.

Michelle Taylor knows what it's like to be cheated on. And following the death of her best friend, she was ready to change her life. She returned to her maiden name, sold her specialty food store and moved back home with her boys. A chance encounter at a local BBQ restaurant lands her the perfect contractor to revive an old farmhouse she purchased during her divorce. Not only is he qualified for the job, he's the first man in a long time to make her feel good about herself. But when he...Rosette: A Novel of Pioneer Michigan, by Cindy Rinaman MarschWhy did she edit her wedding-day journal?

Almost-spinster schoolteacher Rosette Cordelia Ramsdell married Otis Churchill on a Michigan farm in 1857. Her real-life journal recounts two years of homesteading, history hints at the next six decades, and the novel explores the truth. We meet Rosette in 1888 as she revises the wedding-day page of her journal. In lush detail, in the voices of Rosette and others, the novel traces how we both choose and suffer our destiny, how hopes come to naught and sometimes rise from the wreckage.
...Dead, Wired and Online (Dead Wired Book 1), by P. Joseph CherubinoThe zombie apocalypse will not be televised. You won't even see it coming.

Two hotel maintenance men, a veteran turned paramedic, a crooked cop and an angry computer scientist are all who stand in the way of a zombie pandemic. These five strangers are thrown together in their escape from the zombie hoards only they can see.

Mysterious, slimy creatures with telepathic powers help the group survive. The strange beings are their only allies against zombies that are animated by computer technology and propelled by a desire for human flesh.

The strangers might survive if only they can stand together long enough. If they can do that, they just might figure out how to save the world. In the meantime, only ...ARIA: Left Luggage, by Nelder Geoff"You must buy ARIA because it is the ONLY book with infectious amnesia. You need this book to solve the question what is the most important thing we treasure in our minds? See the fictional infectious amnesia before it happens to you!" ARIA: Alien Retrograde Infectious Amnesia Today, Jack caught a bug at work. He catches a bus home. By the time he disembarks in the desert town of Rosamond, all the other passengers and the driver have fuzzy heads. Jack had caught an amnesia bug, and it's infectious. Imagine the ramifications: The passengers arrive home, infecting family; some shop en route infecting everyone they meet. The bus driver receiv...Neiko's Five Land Adventure, by A.K. TaylorWinner of the 2012 Indie Reader Approved Award Nominated as "A Great Book for Kids" by fantasy and science fiction reviewer CC Cole "Plenty of action and inspired imagination."~Wulfstan Top 100 Reviewer "From the first word, Taylor delivers a fresh, vibrant tale of two different worlds."~Steven Knight Book review and author of "Born of Blood" "An imaginative journey that is that is much of an adventure for the reader as it is for Neiko."~CC Cole Book Reviewer and author of the Gastar Series<...Escape From Ancient Egypt (The Neiko Adventure Series Book 2), by A. K. TaylorFinalist: Wisebear Digital Book AwardsWinner of the Bronze Medal Award and Best in YA Historical Fantasy in the 2013 Wisebear Book Awards!Winner of the UP Authors Approved Award for the 2013 Fiction Challenge! Praise for Escape from Ancient Egypt: "Neiko has the potential for becoming a literary role model for young girls. The Escape From Ancient Egypt storyline is good conceptually with lots of action and we did find ourselves anxiously wanting to know how the author resolved Neiko's dilemna. Taylor also does a nice job of drawing the reader into the fictional world of ancient Egypt literally with her fantastic artwork interspersed throughout the novel."</...The Greatest Story Ever Told - Take Two, by Rebe JamesUnderstanding comes from knowing; Wisdom comes from understanding; Salvation comes when we wake up and know the truth. Born in 26 BCE, Princess Miriam bat Helios is an Aaronite priestess, who wants nothing more than to minister to those in need in the troubled times within the region of Galilee. To accomplish this, Miriam convinces her bodyguard to allow her to venture out disguised as a young waif. Yosef Cu Cuileann of Arimathea is the Crown Prince of Ireland, and the ranking Davidian Prince of Judaea. He is protected by the zealot, Judas ben Hezekiah. The Greatest Story Ever Told - Take Two, is the story of these two prominent figures, and the explosive relationships they forge in their quest to teach and help man...


----------



## KBoards Admin

SEAL'S Honor (A Clean Navy SEAL Romance Series Book 1), by Sarah SmithDaniel "Sully" Sullivan had finished his final tour in Afghanistan as a Navy SEAL. He just lost his older brother and buddy in the latest tour in Afghanistan. He considers himself lucky to come out alive with all his limbs and no visible scars.

Waiting for Sully at Baltimore is Samantha Murphy, a beautiful nurse with high intelligence. She is also his best buddy's sister.

While attractions for each other grows, Sully can't get past the PSTD since the tour.

Will Sully's past tears their new love apart?...GIRL TALK: LETTERS BETWEEN FRIENDS, by Vicki HinzeAs part of a nationwide, 7th grade English project, four girls become pen pals. They have little in common but become lifelong friends who rely on one another for information, insight, guidance and help coping with the challenges created in their lives while growing from girls to women. Unfortunately, some have added obstacles and difficulties--some of their own making, some thrust upon them. All of them, struggle to find their way, and to make a way where it seems none exists.

Through their letters, we share their lives--their hopes and dreams, triumphs and defeats, joys and sorrows--and walk in their world. For all their differences, we discover that they are stronger and wiser for having had and by being friends.

<b...The Truth about Sugar, by E. M. YoumanOn the verge of healing, an absentee stepfather takes his daughter to counseling, but explaining the past maybe too much for either of them to bear.

She's a banshee screaming, sugar-starved monster, and her zookeeper has left you all alone with her. 
That's what's running through twenty-nine-year-old Henry Dalton's mind, when his five-year-old stepdaughter, Rebecca, enters the room and utters these fatal words. "Where's Mommy?

After deciding that fixing this problem-child is the key to winning his wife back, Henry comes up with the perfect recipe for turning Rebecca into the world's little angel. Out goes the Valium and sugar-free snacks. Add a little pizza, ice cream and presto! But he soon discover...Red Mane (The Red Mane Chronicles Book 1), by Deborah Caldwell-WrightTwenty years before the American Civil War, a young woman begins a journey as the new teacher in town. Soon, she's in the middle of a dark mystery - should she reveal the Beale Cipher? What would the consequences be if she does - and who can she trust?...Romance: Regency Romance: The Duchess's Affair (A Regency Romance), by Katherine HeartBarry&#8230;

No one said he had to be nice to the woman who had singlehandedly destroyed his hopes of ever securing the dukedom from his much older and far too boring cousin, John Pettygrove, Duke of Snowley. But Barrington Chapple, Marquess of Ryde, has never accepted defeat, whether it is on the battlefield, at the card table or in the bedroom. Will he find a way to win the prize he seeks...and maybe the one he comes to crave?

Lottie&#8230;

The gods must hate her! Charlotte had never set her cap at any man, like her three younger sisters had done, and what had it gotten her? An arranged marriage to a man more than twice her age, and a title she could live without. But as the oldest and still unmarrie...Disclosing the Secret, by Vincent AmatoWhat the Readers are saying: "Masterful Storyline!" - James Hargreaves "Not even the X-Files can top this story's plot." - Mark Bacelic Synopsis Jake Marcel never wanted anything to do with the military, let alone the intelligence community. He was the grandson of Major Jesse Marcel, formerly of the 509th Bomb Group for the US Air Force; his grandfather was set up as the man who mistook a downed weather balloon for a crashed extraterrestrial craft allegedly reported by the US military in the 1940s. Jake's father had also joined the military and retired as a decorated and respected colonel, but Jake still grew up with the ...Grid Down Omnibus: A Strike Against America, by Roger HaydenWitness the deadly aftermath of an EMP strike in Roger Hayden's best-selling "Grid Down" series. The entire collection, which accumulated over 100 + 5 star reviews, is here today. Get it today before the lights go out!

A small, northeastern town lay in ruins after a mysterious electromagnetic pulse causes a massive blackout, leaving residents stunned and unprepared. But the loss of power is only the beginning. With no signs of assistance on the horizons and no way of knowing how far the blackout has spread, residents are left to deal with a world without power, communications, and vehicle mobility. The government is absent. Food and supplies have been pillaged, and families must choose whether to stay or flee. However, no...The Stay, by Johny MouraIn a world of illusions and strange dreams, Kyle, Alia and Sunny, race against time after discovering that their mothers were not killed by accident, and the real culprit is following to put them in pits near their mothers. Every minute that take place, these girls have to unravel many secrets so that they are able to find the real culprit and unmask him before he basement their own graves and bury shamelessly. Did their mothers are even killed? What they really do not know is that the more you dig more a pit is opened, and their names are already nailed six feet underground....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Posh Bytes: BeautyWorld Tales of Whimsey and Woe, by C. Rose"An engaging sci-fi dystopia of the drop-dead gorgeous." - Kirkus ReviewsFALL INTO POSH BYTES, WHERE EVERYONE IS BEAUTIFUL... In a universe where anyone can choose to be beautiful, who really is? Appearances can be deceiving, and usually are. When reality is shaped by illusion, anything can happen. Eye of the Beholder - Lavender is a woman who hasn't been able to get over the death of her spouse until the day she meets an unusual man who captures her heart. Will the secrets the two keep from one another jeopardize their budding relationship? The Hawk - Sparrow is an astronaut whose world is turned upside down after an accident that claims...The Genetic Imperative, by P. Joseph CherubinoCaptain Nina Gaav is a soldier from an ancient race of Humanoids who are born to defend life in the Galaxy. They call themselves Advocate Warriors. She and her billions of sisters learn from birth that they must give their lives to protect and preserve sentient beings everywhere. They fight the Silicoids: beings capable of consuming entire planets with relentless hunger.

When Nina faces orders that threaten her existence as well as her way of life, she has questions Advocates are not allowed to ask. As the balance of life is changing, Nina faces impossible choices.

Does she follow the ancient ways of her kind, no matter the cost? Is there some new path to follow that reconciles duty and freedom? Nina is shocked to ...The Breakup Song, by E.M. YoumanFBI agent Nicole Wivner is getting ready to close in on her biggest case yet. That is if her boyfriend slash partner doesn't screw it up. Kedile is nice for a paranoid, gun totting, undercover officer, but Nicole has plans of sunbathing in Miami without Kedile.
She just hasn't told him yet. This time breaking up could be deadly....Letting Go: An Anthology of Attempts, by A fascinating collection of life stories told by 30 authors from eight countries. They write of their attempts to move beyond crippling grief, free themselves of haunting memories, get out from under abusive relationships. They tell of their struggles - often painful, sometimes funny - to let go of everything from a fear of horses, to old family homes, and piles of books and papers.

"The question in the air is: Does the inability to let go of ideas, people, places and things sometimes drag one down? I believe readers will find answers to that question in the many thoughtful essays in this collection, which show us that freeing oneself by letting go is not only possible but often necessary for enjoying the fullness of lif...Blood Flow, by B.E. SandersonAgent Randi Kruz knows Project Hermes is killing people. But the government won't allow anything to hamper their plans for microchipping the populace. Despite numerous threats against her, she has to uncover the truth before anyone else dies. Locating the madmen responsible will be difficult. Stopping them might be impossible.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Prove you're an American! Get implanted today!

The highest levels of the government believe Project Hermes is the best way to control America's immigration problem. A simple microchip carrying a citizen's information will allow officials to sort out who belongs-and who doe...From Siberia With Love: A Women's Fiction Novel (Romance and Adventure Book 1), by Ilana Cohen Edith falls for a man from the other side of the world. The impulse and passion he has brought to her world will turn her life upside down. After Edith's husband dies, she invests herself in her day job at the bank when, one day, she is paid a visit by a handsome, mysterious man who will change her life forever. Alex, a charismatic and brilliant scientist of Russian origin, immediately dazzles Edith with his wealth, achievements and style. She listens attentively as he narrates the memories of his childhood in Siberia - a previous life in a distant world, hard to imagine and impossible to ignore. Edith is blinded by his shimmering presence, but Alex is married. >>>An invisible thread connects the two strang...Romance: Regency Romance: Loving The Duke (Scandals And Scoundrels Regency Book), by Jayna SmallIt is common knowledge that girl's worth is solely based upon her beauty. That's why Sophia's father is sure that he will get a good deal for his daughter. He's got a problem standing in his way though, Sophia. She's not like the other girls. She wants to be free to make her own choices in life. So, when her father finally finds a suitable husband for her will she behave herself, or will she mess things up once and for all?

Warning: contains sexually explicit content suitable for ages 18 and over only...A Soldier Finds Grace: A Christian Military Romance, by Katherine St. ClairA Christian military romance set during World War II that will touch your heart
Matthew Finley and William Sawyer have become fast friends as they face the realities of being US soldiers in 1944 Germany. One dark, cloudy night, with everything to lose, they face an enemy-populated Hürtgen Forest. But Matthew has brought a weapon more powerful than any gun could ever be. He has brought his faith. 
Matthew's sister, Grace, is a combat nurse working in a fast-paced field hospital along the front lines. Her body is tired and bruised, and her mind is exhausted from the non-stop barrage of new patients, but her spirit has held steady. She finds herself constantly saying small prayers for the men in her care. She always fee...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jump Cut (The Ellie Foreman Mysteries Book 5), by Libby Fischer HellmannChicago video producer Ellie Foreman has been absent from thriller author Libby Fischer Hellmann's repertoire for almost a decade. Now, in Jump Cut, she's back...and is soon entangled in a web of espionage, murder, and suspicion that threatens to destroy what she holds most dear.

Hired to produce a candy-floss profile of Chicago-based aviation giant Delcroft, Ellie is dismayed when company VP Charlotte Hollander trashes the production and cancels the project. Ellie believes Hollander was spooked by shots of a specific man in the video footage. But when Ellie arranges to meet the man to find out why, he is killed by a subway train before they can talk. In the confusion, she finds a seemingly ...The Ancient Burden of Fear, by T. C. WaltersThis is a story about courage, ancient gods, and people falling in love. The book begins in the mist of the night as a fisherman maneuvers his boat through the waters of Peru's largest port, setting the stage for an extraordinary escape from an island prison. This incident triggers a series of events that spans two continents-North and South America-and brings together the lives of six very exceptional people. Woven throughout the novel is an unusual love affair filled with depth and devotion. The catalyst for the story is Gage McClure, the owner of The Inn at the Pier in Seattle, Washington. Each of the characters will be bound together by Gage's desire to repay a debt of honor and, coincidentally, will be affected by the strange resurrect...Bright Dawn Rising (The Order Book 1), by Garran TackittThe last thing Tannis Laherty, average everyday human, wants to do is work late. But the boss signs the paycheck and pays the bills, so he resigns himself to a boring night at the office. Boring that is, until he wins fight with an apparently living skeleton.

Enter, one Lycan and one Pixie, forward operators of a supernatural organization known only as The Order. They discover that everyday human Tannis has some pretty odd abilities. Tannis is taken back to their base of operations where he is identified as a Human of the Dawn, a mythical race of humans with preternatural abilities. Deciding to take a chance on adventure, Tannis agrees to join the organization and train to be one of the frontline soldiers protecting humanity f...In the After (Fighting Chance Book 1), by Elisa DaneSadie Reynolds is a liar with secrets. At school, she's part of the popular crowd known as AE, despite being broken inside. She hides it well. She has to. The slightest bit of imperfection will land her in the same shoes as her Geeky neighbor named Ian.

Ian and his only friend are the object of Sadie's friends' ridicule, ire, and entertainment. The AE rule the school with intimidation and retribution against anyone who would dare question their supremacy.

Sadie steers clear of most of it, terrified someone will find out her secret. She isn't the least bit perfect. In fact, she suffers from PTSD stemming from the murder of her mother right before her eyes when she was a child. She can barely cope from day-...Single Again, by Shanice B.Jessica has a wonderful job as an accountant and a boyfriend who she loves very much. When Jessica walks in on her boyfriend Mario in bed with his paralegal Jessica finds herself devastated and once again single. Jessica eventually moves on and comes to start dating Travis, a man who is a mystery but sweeps her off her feet. Jessica believes that she have finally found the one until drama eventually starts to unfold. Will Jessica overcome the drama or will she once again find herself single again?...Collapse: An Apocalyptic Horror Novel (Ferine Apocalypse Book 1), by John F LeonardThe sweeping sickness, a global pandemic.
Billions lie fallen, gripped by an unknown affliction.
Hope is all the few survivors have. Hope that the collapsed will recover and wake again.

But waking is when the real nightmare begins&#8230;

A mystery illness sweeps the globe. Swifter and more virulent than anything ever recorded, enfolding the earth like a savage hand snatching a child's marble.
The City Flu in Britain.
The Sweeping Sickness in America.
Misnomers, semantics, swirls of the matador's cloak, the names don't matter. There isn't time for that. Normal life is slipping its gears, sliding into unknown territory. The illness is never properly classified, identified or s...Gray Panthers: Battle for Earth, by David GuentherThe year is 2126. It has been thirty years since Iran nuked Washington, D.C.

America has traded security for liberty following the attack, with the suspension of the Constitution and the Bill of Rights. The Constitution isn't even taught in school anymore. In this environment, Dan "D2" Daniels, a retired Army NCO of the old breed, sworn to protect the Constitution, finds a crashed spaceship and learns that Earth will soon be invaded. Using the technology from the spaceship, Dan forms an army of fellow senior veterans with two missions: first, to revive the republic they had sworn their allegiance to, and second, to save that republic-and the world along with it.

Their first foray includes converting the CV...Agent of the Crown (The Crown of Tremontane Book 3), by Melissa McShaneTelaine North Hunter, Princess of Tremontane, is beautiful, spoiled, flirtatious, and the center of fashionable society throughout Tremontane.

She's also a spy.

As an agent of the Crown, Telaine uses her high society connections to gather information for her uncle, King Jeffrey. But when an overheard conversation reveals a sinister plot centered on the Baron of Steepridge, Telaine must pose as a common Deviser in the distant frontier town of Longbourne to uncover the truth.

Fresh from her glittering world of the palace, Telaine is completely unprepared for rural life. She must conceal her identity not only from the townspeople, but from the suspicious, corrupt Baron as well. Her only assistance comes...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Almost Right with the World, by Lucinda O'NeillPassionella Davenport has been unwilling to risk her heart since her husband Fletcher, an off-Broadway director, confessed his preference for men. Now, ten years later, she is about to get a second chance at life and love in the unlikeliest of places. Divorced, unemployed, and running out of money, she journeys to rural Newbridge, Connecticut, to house sit Fletcher's boyhood home-and falls hard for Jeff Woodrow, a local woodworker and weekend musician. In every way, Jeff is the opposite of Fletcher-masculine, rugged, handy-and when he grabs her in a passionate embrace, she feels wanted. 
But there's a problem. Jeff's ex-wife Julie is Passionella's new next-door neighbor and new best friend. And one thing is becoming...The Power Flux: A Novel, by Ben Scott CraigA thought-provoking mix of dystopian, political, and metaphysical themes in a fast-paced adventure about the collapse of the fossil fuel era. 
"Dystopian novels all too frequently take predictable paths, but the special pleasure of this story lies in its attention to building believable worlds, protagonists, goals, and bigger pictures. Add a fast-paced story line and an ending that wraps everything up while leaving the door ajar for further possibilities and you have a compelling, thought-provoking adventure that takes dark trends and adds hope, change, and love into the mix. It's a powerful cocktail of emotion and action, and is highly recommended for fans of dystopian fiction looking for something more vivid, political, ...Graffiti, by Joanie Pariera"Dealing With Personal Freedom In A Changing Global India"It is a changing world in 'Graffiti' - young India thrust into that realm of personal freedom like never before. If breaking the mould is difficult, finding your footing in an ever-changing world is just as challenging as IT professionals Vipin, Rene and Upasana find out. Throw in an extra helping of real world situations and certain 'out of their world' characters, and the already inflamed situation goes out of control. Life then filters down to those little moments, the barely noticeable things that happen in between things, that surprise or shock...The Dark Ones (Black Werewolves Book 1), by Gaja J. KosIn a world ruled by lethal Slavic immortals, Rose and her pack of Black werewolves are drawn into the beginning of a war as they try to uncover the being behind the mass murder of White werewolves.

Because the nature of the killings obstructs the normal passage of souls, Veles, the sultry lord of the underworld, offers Rose his assistance; the were is left facing not only the new knowledge of the pack's hidden lineage but also her growing fondness for the arrogant god...

To win the war, the pack must ascend to The Dark Ones. But to do so, they must be willing to risk being on the receiving end of the immortal community's wrath....ReUnited: A Gift from God (Window of the Heart Book 1), by Madlyn MarshallIn ReUnited - A Gift from God; the characters struggle with their faith in God, and the pain from their past. Can they truly forgive? Can they trust God and allow Him to heal their brokenness? Tony and Elaine have the opportunity to answer these questions and more because they are thrown together in an unlikely place, on top of a mountain in Alberta, Canada. There is no place for either of them to go, so they are force to face their fears and their past lives together....Takedown (Grace deHaviland Bounty Hunter Book 4), by David DeLeeWHEN THE HUNTER BECOMES THE HUNTED

Under arrest and on trial for murder, Grace deHaviland might have laughed off the irony of being out on bail, her being a bounty hunter and all.

But when an old enemy comes gunning for her-literally-by blowing up her car, targeting her closest friends for death, and then, makes the biggest mistake of all-takes BCI Agent Eugene Booker hostage, Grace takes matters into her own hands. She jumps bail.

Pursued by a no-nonsense bounty hunter whose skills are as good as her own and confronted by deadly danger at every turn, Grace will do whatever it takes to save her lover's life, including taking down anyone who gets in her way. The legal system be damned!...Mystery: Wicked Vampire: Cozy Mystery Vampire Witch Short Story (Cozy Mystery, Vampire, Woman Sleuth, Detective, Witch, Short Story), by S. Y. RobinsCozy Mystery

*Vampire Horror Cozy Mystery*

Sina Wheeler is your typical woman, living with her roommate, working from home, and trying to make it day by day. A regular at the Druid's Grove Sina has a few unusual friends, including a witch named Oona, but her best friend is her roommate, Gia. And Gia may just be a vampire. Or a Goth sunk so far into the lifestyle that she's harming herself. Sina dismisses Gia's behaviours and pale appearance as a phase, after all, her friend lost her parents at an early age. Who else would have the right to be depressed and into darkness?

Sina is pretty sure her dismissal of the pale skin and Goth look is all wrong when she finds Gia squeezing a steak for...The Roar of a Dragon, by Robert Blanchard A mere farmer in a small village, young Aidan has always dreamed of being a knight in the White Army of Delmar, an anti-dragon country. Despite his poor background, his dream comes true when he has a chance encounter with a bully knight. Thrilled to be a soldier, Aidan works hard, pushing towards his dream of being a knight. One day, Aidan saves a baby dragon from torment from his fellow soldiers. For this, he was exiled. On his way out of the country, Aidan is killed. But for Aidan, death was only the beginning. He wakes up three thousand years later, watched over by the very dragon he saved, now full-grown. Disturbed by his altered appearance and disgusted by unstable magical powers he didn't have ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Forty Watt Flowers, by C. SubasicLiving in the indie band capital Athens, GA, Trisha decides to start her own punk band. Four young women are brought together and The Forty Watt Flowers are formed.

Rosemarie, on keyboards, has a sex drive as fierce as a tornado. Aline, the singer, is a hermit, scratching out poems in her antebellum mansion. Juanita, on drums, has a poison tongue a little too quick on the draw. Toni, on guitar, made the mistake of heading South to come out of the closet.

In addition to managing her crew of misfits, Trisha struggles to figure out the chaos of her own life. The relationship with Brent is caught in the roller-coaster of his moods. She "lost touch" with her parents two years ago (and they probably still blame he...My Spirit Lover: First Contact, by Atkin MichaelsA very real, very raw and very intimate personal journal kept over the first 90 day period to record my personal experiences after making a spontaneous contact with a sexual spirit; which is known by many as a "Succubus," or sex demon. This journal reflects on how my initial thoughts about and reaction to this contact from a being from another dimension changed from that of shock, fright and confusion. To finally move to a place of acceptance and understanding; which has spurred on spiritual growth within me. This book documents the bond and the relationship that was formed with this sexual spirit in the months following that first spontaneous contact. I have also included some helpful advice, links and a few of the rituals that I ...My Spirit Lover: Closer Contact, by Atkin MichaelsThis very real, very raw and very intimate personal journal kept over the next 100 days, continues on from where the first book,"My Spirit Lover - First Contact" left off. After having made spontaneous contact over two years ago with a sexual spirit; which is known by many as a "Succubus," or sex demon. These journal entries record how that initial contact with this sexual spirit from another dimension, has both grown and changed into a beautiful and loving relationship. They highlight the most intimate contact experiences that I have had with my spirit lover. This second book completes the 190 days of recorded contacts and experiences. It also sets sets the stage for the third and final book on the rituals that were used to make s...Catalyst: Change is inevitable - she'll see to it., by K.C. CairnThrown a thousand years into the future, Keata Windhunter faces more than a personal crisis. Her entire race is gone, and the people she sees around her now are a vague shadow of who they should be.

She's the sidekick, content to follow the lead of the super-powered, hiding in plain sight to protect a secret. When it is discovered, she is used to betray everything and everyone she holds dear. And now, she's the only one that knows Super is possible.

Time itself seems fractured and unstable, colliding and changing reality. Instinct tells her she can fix it and three clues should help - interactive glyphs just under her skin, ancient scribblings from a crazy woman, and her own fragmented memories.

<br /...Only Forty More Years, by Carter MatthewThis intellectually funny, and easy to relate to, fictional work with dramatic undertones is a first-person story that centers around the humorously skeptical recent college graduate, Sean Bronson, as he lands his first "real" job and learns to navigate the treacherous waters of corporate America - beginning to realize that incompetence and underhandedness abound in every corner and that office life can often be anything but professional. The story is set in the headquarters of a multi-billion dollar home furnishing company located in the modern day suburban landscape of Long Island, New York.

The story begins as the sarcastically precocious, yet introspective, Sean is waiting his last table at a depressing, dream-graveyard...Bonita Faye, by Margaret MoseleyMargaret Moseley's colorful and unforgettable Edgar Award-finalist that captures Fannie Flagg's homespun charm and Janet Evanovich's laugh out loud humor.

When small town girl Bonita Faye's abusive husband, car salesman and fishing guide Billy Roy is killed, she begins an adventurous new life that takes her from Poteau, Oklahoma to Paris and back again in a story of murder and redemption...and more murder... stretching over three decades.

"Bonita Faye is one of the funniest, most resourceful and optimistic fictional heroines you'll ever come across." Dallas Morning News

"Bonita Faye is the Eliza Doolittle of the dust bowl." Associated Press

"Poignant, humorous, captivating...a startli...A Walk with Mud: a story of two friends hiking from Canada to Mexico on the Pacific Crest Trail, by Anna HerbyMud and Bug both love the same thing: hiking. Certain that this passion can transcend the complications of their relationship, they set off on a journey to walk from Canada to Mexico, 2,660 miles on the Pacific Crest Trail. Together, they brave snow-covered slopes in the Cascades of Washington, walk through lava fields in Oregon, navigate a smoky haze of wildfire in Northern California, climb eleven thousand foot mountain passes in the High Sierra and revel in the desolate beauty of the Mojave desert in fall.

But just two weeks into the adventure they break up. With four months of hiking still ahead, they find that navigating the new terms of their relationship is just as hard as navigating the wilderness. As a veteran U.S. Ar...They Came from the River (The Sarea Legends Book 1), by Lauren JimersonPliny, Michigan is a town unlike any other in America that has the peaceful Iroquois River flowing through it. It is a diverse, but poor village built on the traditions of ancestry, marriage, and inheritance in which the old families used to hold power and rank.

Siobhan June is a successful author from an old family. After returning back to her childhood home for her great-grandmother's funeral, she is commissioned by the Pliny Historical Society to write a biography of the city. In her pursuit of writing a worthwhile book, she stumbles on to a murder mystery that awakens a deeply rooted, ancient magic that is associated with the river, Pliny, and even Siobhan, herself....


----------



## KBoards Admin

War for the Sundered Crown (The Sundered Crown Saga Book 2), by Matthew OlneyThe young King Alderlade has sat on the throne of Delfinnia for five years, but his reign has brought little peace. Tensions between the mages and normal folk are close to boiling point as Ricard of Champia, Alderlade's uncle does all he can to stir up animosity against those gifted with magic.

Luxon Edioz the first wizard seen in the world for a century searches for his missing mother and the knowledge she carries regarding his family's lineage. His journey takes him to the Great Plains and the fallen city of Stormglade. There he will learn that the Dark Lord Danon has not been idle since his defeat at Eclin. The ancient and evil N'gist cult has been reborn and with it, a new age of darkness threatens to engulf the world. 
<b...Adam, by James Bushill2101. The asteroid Metis. A runner jogs along a silent tunnel, tracked by a pool of light. Then there's a noise, a low rumble, and in the distance, another light, which becomes two headlights moving fast, the lights of an enormous mining truck. Its cab is completely empty.

Ten years earlier, Victor and his wife created Adam, the world's first biological supercomputer. They dreamed of changing the world.

Now, Victor sleeps alone in a hospital corridor in the pollution-shrouded city of Missoula, Montana, his dreams in tatters.

He doesn't think his life could get any worse.

But then he's forced to return to Metis.

And when that mission becomes a desperate fight for sur...TROUBLE AT THE KENNEL: A Cedar Bay Cozy Mystery, by Dianne HarmanSeven time Amazon All Star author Dianne Harman with her latest book in the best selling Cedar Bay Cozy Mystery Series

Mike, the sheriff of Beaver County, Oregon and his wife Kelly, the
owner of Kelly's Koffee Shop, have just returned from a fly fishing
trip to Cuba. On the drive home from the airport Mike gets a call
informing him that the owner of Doggie Love Kennel, where they had
boarded their dogs when they were in Cuba, has been murdered. To make
matters worse, all of the dogs in the kennel, including Rebel and
Lady, have been released and are running loose in the surrounding
area. They immediately begin to search for their dogs as well as
trying to determine who killed Ma...Clean Eating Basics: Your Utimate Guide To Better Health and Weight Loss, by Cindy HastingsClean Eating Basics
Discover better health and improve you longevity through clean eating. The clean eating lifestyle has become necessary in our fast paced culture due to all of the chemical alterations I our foods.
Clean Eating Basics will help you to discover how to improve your health and apply clean eating principles into your lifestyle.
-Discover the basic principles of clean eating for improved health.
-Explore the how to of developing a clean eating lifestyle.
-Diet plans for you to take and use right away.
-Navigate obstacles and stay on the clean eating path.
-Plenty of delicious recipes to keep you focused and motivated.
-Discover some secondary weight loss benefits from learning to...Alien Survivor: (Stranded on Galatea) An Alien SciFi Romance, by Juniper LeighTall. Broad. Breathtakingly handsome.
Danovan tel'Darian is all of the above. He's also an Alien. Will Ara Cross fall for him?
Dr. Araceli Cross has her reservations about leaving Earth for one of the colonies on the planet Galatea, but her medical and genetic expertise is required. Besides, it's not like she's going alone. Her fiancé-and head of the scientific research organization that employs her-will be there as well.
But all is not as it seems on the planet's surface, nor as her devoted boyfriend would have her believe. 
Upon a crash landing after an ambush attack, Ara is rescued by a gorgeous native named Danovan tel'Darian. Galatean in origin...Bad Bear of Red Moon Ranch, by Morgan RaeWhat if love isn't enough&#8230;can a human and a shifter find common ground?
When Joy Harding fled her childhood home in search of her dreams, she never envisioned the long hours at a thankless job that city life would bring with it. A health scare sends her back home for some R&R, but it also lands her right back into the arms of the one man she could never run from.
To Brent Westmore, Joy will always be the one who got away, and there will never be anyone to replace her. She's home again and back in his arms where she belongs, but what will he do about the secret that tore them apart in the first place? And who will take on a witch who's determined to get revenge against the entire Westmore ...Love and Decay: Revolution, Episode Six, by Rachel HigginsonIt's not easy being a badass Zombie killer. But somebody's got to do it.

Page Parker is on the brink of the fate she's claimed. With her toes pressed against the Mexican/American border, she's ready to wage the war she's been waiting for.

Matthias Allen and the Colony are waiting for her on the other side. She just has to step across.

Only it's not that simple. She has a family to protect and loved ones to think about. She's responsible for lives and families. She has a boy at her side willing to fight with her, but Miller is battling darker demons than Zombies and tyrants. There is something inside him that terrifies her&#8230; warns her to keep him as far from his dad as she can.

<...Nameless (Broken City Book 1), by Jessica SorensenI live in a world where freedom doesn't exist, and life is a battle for survival. Most people aren't even allowed to have names.

But I had a name once. I was Allura until the Wardens captured me.

They told me I was a Nameless. That I was no one, and my sole purpose was to obey them. And, for a while, I believed them.

I spent years living underground in the channels beneath the city, dreaming of being outside again. I never thought it would happen. That I'd die in the darkness of my cell.

But then three guys show up in the channels and my fate suddenly changes.

Blaise, Ryder, and Reece are part of a secret group working to take down the Wardens and help rescue the Nameless. For...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Feather's Blades #1, by Gary W. FeatherA magazine full of short stories, novellas, novelettes, and serialized novels. Most of them are science fiction, fantasy, and horror. All of them include something about or the use of all kinds of bladed weapons, i.e. knives, swords, axes, naginatas, chainsaws, and laser-swords. Everything is written by Gary W. Feather and only him....Crawlspace, by Dan PadavonaAfter Jerry Laymon stumbles delirious from a bloody accident, a beautiful girl rescues Jerry and brings him home to her decrepit apartment complex.

Soon Jerry discovers a hidden entrance into the attic, a crawlspace through which he can secretly enter any apartment.

But he isn't the only person aware of the secret entrance.

Crawlspace is a terrifying journey into urban legend, darkness, and murder.

"Dan builds tension like few others can. His prose is rich and his characters are memorable. I dare you to read a Padavona story with the lights out." - Zach Bohannon, author of the Empty Bodies series
...Love, Lies and Shattered Hearts: The Charli Jensen Story (Life's Second Chances Book 2), by Carol MayCharli Jensen is like thousands of other women. Her heart has not been broken but shattered by the man she loves. After suffering devastation earlier in life she understands the question that haunts her isn't can she overcome the loss but does she have the willpower to move beyond Houston Donovan?
Can a man with eyes as blue as the Caribbean wipe the memories of Houston from Charli's mind? Is she ready for a new man? Continue Charli's journey with her as she seeks to overcome the lies of a former lover or will her heart remain with him forever?...STORMCALL (The E.M.F. Chronicles Book 1), by T.A. MarksWhen twenty-two year old Mark Prior jumped at the opportunity of joining his friends on a backpacking holiday around the Aegean islands, he never imagined that they'd come across a forgotten relic that would change their lives forever. The mysterious island of Samothrace is the group's first stop and the epicenter of secrets, where the blue lightning is harbored, hidden deep within its ancient mountain.

Who are the enigmatic Order of Knights, known as the Clergy, that are sworn to protect the world from this primeval and forgotten power? What is their connection to their adversaries, a vagabond group of misfits calling themselves the Organization?

Join the adventures of Mark, Alice, Telemachus and Jose, as they un...Six (Rules Undying Book 2), by R.E. Carr Paige Carmichael has one simple rule: don't rock the boat. She lives a quiet life in the suburbs with an adequate boyfriend and a job that pays the rent, all the while trying to hide the fact that she's the daughter of a world-renowned paranormal investigator. Her happy bubble bursts when the father she's tried so hard to forget appears at her door with an ominous message-vampires are real. Paige's safe little life doesn't have secretive strangers that hide from the sun, arcane laws, or mysterious covens that stretch back for eons, but change as sure as the cycle of the moon is headed her way. Unfortunately for Paige, it's a dog-eat-dog world, and if she doesn't learn to adapt and discover her own inner strength, s...She Might Be Hungry: Book One in the STIFFS Series of Paranormal Mysteries, by Lint HatcherDorothy Charlemagne was forcibly sterilized by the North Carolina Eugenics Board in 1931, her Appalachian family labeled "feebleminded, criminal types," a stain in the human gene pool. One cool autumn afternoon, the sheriff drove up the winding mountain road to the Charlemagne home and took Dorothy away. Three days later, she was returned - bleeding, broken, and barren. As the horror of what was done to her tore at his daughter's sanity and as the rest of his family became targets, Daddy Charlemagne turned to the one thing that might make them untouchable. The police could not coerce them, bullets could not harm them -- not if generations-old Appalachian occultism gave his family the strength, stealth, and immortali...Double Edge (Fault Lines): A Fault Lines Story, by Thomas LockeDiscover how it all began in this explosive prequel to Trial Run . . .

There isn't much that can throw Charlie Hazard off balance. But the mystery woman with the striking eyes and the intense request to follow her--now--just might accomplish it. Knowing little more than her beautiful name, Charlie leaves his post as a guard at the Satellite Beach community center for what he thinks is just another risk-containment job.

But Gabriella, an experimental psychologist, has far more in store for him than protection duty--if the two of them survive the test.

Leave behind your perceptions of what is possible and race into the unknown corridors of human consciousness in this breakneck prequel to...No Clue: A Mystery Story, by James HayJames Hay wrote this popular book that continues to be widely read today despite its age.







...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Peter Stone, by Alison KnightPeter Stone seems like an ordinary man, but he's harbouring a dark secret.
Why must he suddenly return to England, following a mysterious phone call in the middle of the night? His partner Martha suspects there's another woman. The truth is worse than she could ever have imagined.
And Peter's not the only one with a secret.
Unfolding across different times and different places, Peter Stone explores the burden of the past and the complexity and fragility of human relationships.
...The Vilcabamba Prophecy: A Nick Randall Novel, by Robert RapozaNICK RANDALL is an archeologist who believes mankind isn't alone on Earth. When a mysterious benefactor funds his research, he departs to find the lost city of Vilcabamba. Hidden deep in the Amazon, Randall believes the city holds proof that his contentious theory is true. Upon arriving at the ruins, he mysteriously disappears.

Randall's beautiful daughter SAMANTHA learns of her father's disappearance from his mentor FRANCISCO ANDRADE who pleads for her help. An accomplished archeologist herself, Sam must decide if she will set aside her career and search for the man she blames for her mother's death.

But someone else is looking for her father as well. FRANCIS DUMOND, a shadowy man with unlimited resource...No Fail Guide to Irresistibly Delicious Vegetables: How to Create Your Own Plant-based Whole-food Diet Masterpieces Without Following Exact Recipes, So You can Enjoy an Easy and Healthy Life, by Osha KeyFed up with healthy food because it tastes bland?
We all know that in order to lose weight, live a healthy life, be fit and thrive we should eat more raw fruit and vegetables. However, sometimes we're tempted to go for our comfort foods which may be just empty calories and full of unhealthy and even toxic ingredients. What if veggies and other natural nutritious whole-foods tasted as good (or even better) than your normal comfort foods? 
It's all about how you prepare it!
This book is an ultimate guide if you're planning to change your diet and start your health journey. The author, who has lost 40 pounds following this advice (you can find her story and progre...Trip to the world of tea: From dragon legends to smoking a chicken, 99 things you might not know about tea, by Istvan FonayEnjoy a light journey to the amazing world of loose-leaf teas! Great for yourself or as a gift, whether you are a tea-lover or a tea-rookie, you can enjoy this book, as it is simple to pick up and simple to put down.

What is the book about?
What the title says is exactly what you can expect. 99 facts, fables and trivia about tea drinking, origins stories, historical moments, cooking ideas and more! It is not your typical story type of book with lot of fillers.

Each tip is designed to be short, concise yet share everything you need to know, leaving you with wanting to know a little more about tea. Almost like a perfect cup of tea, can share so much, in so little.

What more?
The trivia are...Beneath The Roses, by John D. OttiniA Mystery Novelette.

Everyone loves a juicy secret-but what if it's so horrible it could destroy your life?

Sitting by the bedside of her dying mother, Gwen is told a secret so startling that she can only hope that what she is hearing are simply the delusions of an over-medicated woman in her final hours of life. But in the weeks and months following the funeral, that hope crumbles as more pieces of evidence come to light, threatening everything Gwen holds dear. Then tragedy strikes once more.

Desperate to move on with her life, Gwen sets out to discover the truth-only to be confronted with a question that is far more difficult to answer: Are there some secrets that are best left secret?
...Lavender Marone: The Trials of Wrenn, by Kate VellichorExistence is a sphere. Stretch a grid across it and you'll find that this planet, this galaxy, this entire universe takes up one single cell. One single cell on a quite possibly endless shape. It took a lot of theoretical physics research, years of grad school, and seven hundred and thirty-two migraines for Marone to figure that out. Even longer to determine how to travel from one world to another. Now jumping between them is as simple as pressing a button and letting a wave of white electricity whisk her away. She doesn't mean to involve anyone, honestly, especially not a young woman from Earth who has never truly left her hometown......Ironheart, by J. BoyettPart H. P. Lovecraft and part Alien, Ironheart is the story of what happens when the mining ship Canary comes across a strange derelict on the edge of the galaxy--a derelict occupied by a strange woman, a woman who cannot possibly exist but does.......In the Light of What We See, by Sarah Painter Brighton, 1938: Grace Kemp is pushed away by the family she has shamed. Rejected and afraid, she begins a new life as a nurse. But danger stalks the hospital too, and she'll need to be on her guard to avoid falling into familiar traps. And then there are the things she sees&#8230;Strange portents that have a way of becoming real. Eighty years later, Mina Morgan is brought to the same hospital after a near-fatal car crash. She is in terrible pain but recalls nothing. She's not even sure whom to trust. Mina too sees things that others cannot, but now, in hospital, her visions are clearer than ever&#8230; Two women, separated by decades, are drawn together by a shared space and a common need to salvage their lives. ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Devils's Dog: Man and Monster (The Devil's Dog Book 1), by Terril HebertLiving in Gevaudan, France was never easy. The hearty people braved the hard mountain weather and the pains of hunger just to survive. Things could not be any worse-until they find a killer animal in their midst. As the bodies pile up and her reputation grows, the King sends help: Major Duhamel and his regiment of horsemen.

The Major has the confidence and the guns to destroy any opponent, but the monster remains one step ahead. Struggling to calm the hysteria and justify his tough tactics, he pushes deeper into the mountain passes and into his own mind to find answers to bring down an enemy that is anything but ordinary.
...How To Be Happy, Healthy & Successful In Life: Simple Steps To Happiness, by Is happiness your goal? Want to improve your life and find happiness and success? Then look no further. This book will help you in your quest for happiness.How To Be Happy, Healthy & Successful In Life explains in a few simple steps how you can reach for your goal....America, Inc.: A Political Thriller (The Black Swan Saga Book 1), by Mikael CarlsonThe battle for the fate of humanity is about to begin&#8230; Following a global economic collapse in 2029 that brought governments to their knees, chaos and brutal violence spread across the globe. To fill the power vacuum, huge multinational corporations, backed by their wealthy benefactors, seized the reins of power and took over governing the masses. Nearly sixty years later, the world has returned to an era of prosperity and progress. There is no crime, no unemployment, no homelessness, and no war. The progress has come at a price. People are nothing more than disposable pawns for corporate machines whose sole purpose is to enrich the elite who trade their shares on the world's lone stock exchange, Intercorpex. Eve...The DANGER! Kids: Explosive Action Adventure, by Carlos R. MalbrewThey'll never be bored again. Join Kevin and Mike as they team with Army, Smooth, and Sal to form the most exciting club in kid history... The DANGER! Kids! When Kev's mom gets kidnapped they leap into action. Can Kevin's leadership, Mike's patience, Army's skill, Sal's toughness, and Smooth's raps turn them into heroes? Or will the start of The DANGER! Kids also be their end!...The Ancient Burden of Fear, by T. C. WaltersThis is a story about courage, ancient gods, and people falling in love. The book begins in the mist of the night as a fisherman maneuvers his boat through the waters of Peru's largest port, setting the stage for an extraordinary escape from an island prison. This incident triggers a series of events that spans two continents-North and South America-and brings together the lives of six very exceptional people. Woven throughout the novel is an unusual love affair filled with depth and devotion. The catalyst for the story is Gage McClure, the owner of The Inn at the Pier in Seattle, Washington. Each of the characters will be bound together by Gage's desire to repay a debt of honor and, coincidentally, will be affected by the strange resurrect...Miss Julia Inherits a Mess, by Ann B. RossIn the latest in Ann B. Ross's New York Times bestselling series, Miss Julia finds herself an executrix on a desperate hunt for a valuable collectible amid a jumble of the estate's antiques, and if she finds a prize she can honor Miss Mattie's last wishes When Miss Julia hears that Miss Mattie Freeman has taken a fall and is in the hospital, she wishes she'd spent more time getting to know the woman-and not just because she's the last person in town to hear about the accident! So when the tumble proves fatal, the last thing Miss Julia expects is a phone call from Mr. Ernest Sitton, Attorney at Law: Miss Julia is named executor of Mattie Freeman's last will and testament, and it looks like her last wishes ...Maggie Goes to Hollywood (Maggie MacKay Magical Tracker Book 6), by Kate DanleyMaggie's on the run. What better place to hide than in the faceless entertainment industry? Working on a movie set is about to introduce Maggie to a whole new level of evil. She didn't realize that when they talked about movie magic, they meant movie MAGIC. There is a new breed of vampire taking over the studios. Every terrible reboot and horrible movie they make is designed to drain a person's soul. Guess it'll be up to Maggie to make sure these vamps see nothing but stars.

WARNING: This book contains cussing, brawling, and unladylike behavior. Proceed with caution....Junk: Digging Through America's Love Affair with Stuff, by Alison StewartWhen journalist and author Alison Stewart was confronted with emptying her late parents' overloaded basement, a job that dragged on for months, it got her thinking: How did it come to this? Why do smart, successful people hold on to old Christmas bows, chipped knick-knacks, and books they will likely never reread? Junk details Stewart's three-year investigation into America's stuff. Stewart rides along with junk removal teams like Trash Daddy, Annie Haul, and Junk Vets. She goes backstage at Antiques Roadshow, and learns what makes for compelling junk-based television with the executive producer of Pawn Stars. And she even investigates the growing problem of space junk-23,000 pieces of manmade debris orbiting the planet at 17,500 mph, thr...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sweet Surrender, by Jeanie Freeman HarperAnother romantic suspense novel from the author of the best seller "September Song":

Eva Marie Lejeune becomes the reluctant heiress of a Louisiana sugar cane farm known as Winderlee. Upon his deathbed, her grandfather Lucien rewrites his will to disinherit his son, Eva's father, who disappeared twenty years earlier. It is Eva, raised by the harsh hand of her grandfather, who uncovers all the well kept secrets tied to the decline of the estate and her grandfather's surprising past -secrets known only to the parish priest, who has hidden all in an attempt to protect her.
As the new owner of Winderlee, Eva struggles to rebuild a failing empire and rescue her disturbed mother from a harsh confinement...The Red Caves, by S.K. HolderA Sci-Fi Fantasy Adventure
Far away from the city of Pareus, deep in the Red Caves where the Outsiders live, the disgraced scientist, Skelos Dorm, is busy conducting a controversial experiment.

He is safe from the prying eyes of The Establishment. That is, until a phenomenal discovery becomes his undoing... 
...A Murder in Time: A Novel, by Julie McElwain When brilliant FBI agent Kendra Donovan stumbles back in time and finds herself in a 19th century English castle under threat from a vicious serial killer, she scrambles to solve the case before it takes her life-200 years before she was even born. Beautiful and brilliant, Kendra Donovan is a rising star at the FBI. Yet her path to professional success hits a speed bump during a disastrous raid where half her team is murdered, a mole in the FBI is uncovered and she herself is severely wounded. As soon as she recovers, she goes rogue and travels to England to assassinate the man responsible for the deaths of her teammates. While fleeing from an unexpected assassin herself, Kendra escapes into a stairwell ...Flying on Fabric, by Marc RossiAs if being thirteen is not hard enough, Ann Wilson has just moved to Indiantown where she knows no one. One day while on a dare from some rambunctious boys, Ann sneaks into a crop duster's hangar to steal something. After she nabs a rusty screwdriver, Ann mistakenly thinks she has been successful-until the cantankerous old crop duster, Jack, catches her in the act, causing Ann to accidentally damage his plane while making her great escape.

With help from the police, Jack demands that Ann repay the damage by working at his hangar. After Ann reluctantly shows up for her punishment, she learns that his son died in World War II and that Jack blames himself for his death. But when the ornery boys return to crime scene to inq...The Brotherhood, by Maxwell BondOasis was a space station just outside Earth's orbit that was designed to be a shelter for mankind after the surface had been irreparably destroyed by a nuclear attack. It was man's second chance, where they could be free of the petty politics that had caused them to destroy the planet. Under the guidance of the Brotherhood of Man, the inhabitants of Oasis lived happily-free of war, poverty and crime. Nobody ever went hungry and they all knew their place from the time they were born.

Luc was going to be a pilot. It would be his job to shoot through the stars and transport men and women to different planets. It was a coveted opportunity, one that he was happy to take advantage of. First, though, he would have to go down to th...Nothing Venture, by Patricia WentworthA courageous heroine risks her life to save the man she loves

Jervis Weare is in a predicament. According to Ambrose Weare's will, his grandson must marry within three months or the vast estate goes to his great-niece: Jervis's fiancée Rosamund Carew. But the deceiving society beauty has just dumped Jervis, which leaves him scrambling to find another bride.

Nan Forsyth has secretly loved Jervis for ten years. He has no inkling that Nan once saved his life and is now about to come to his rescue again. She knows that with her working-class background and the emotionally fragile sister she's raising on her own, she's hardly the proper wife for Jervis. Yet marry him she does; though to Jervis,...The Ghost of Henry Cotton, by Bill RialesIt's normal in this sleepy town nestled up close to the Mississippi River in the Delta; the land that is the birthplace of the blues. They serve iced tea and beer in mason jars. The Friday lunch special at the Plantation Inn is sometimes fried frog legs. What isn't normal is what began to unravel the town in the days after Henry Cotton died. Henry kept a secret for more than a decade; long after high school and his college years. He knew there was a dark side to life in the Delta that most people only gossiped about. He knew it had to come out.

This tale of southern noir takes place at a time when some secrets were a little easier to keep as long as nobody was poking around. But when Henry dies, Sue Cotton is faced with putting...Paper Princess: A Novel (The Royals Book 1), by Erin Watt"This generation's Cruel Intentions." Jennifer L. Armentrout, #1 New York Times Bestselling Author

From strip clubs and truck stops to southern coast mansions and prep schools, one girl tries to stay true to herself.

These Royals will ruin you&#8230;

Ella Harper is a survivor-a pragmatic optimist. She's spent her whole life moving from town to town with her flighty mother, struggling to make ends meet and believing that someday she'll climb out of the gutter. After her mother's death, Ella is truly alone.

Until Callum Royal appears, plucking Ella out of poverty and tossing her into his posh mansion among his five sons who all hate her. Each Royal boy is more magnetic than the l...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Zola Flash (The Zola Flash Series Book 1), by T. Marie AlexanderEVEN THE INNOCENT CAN BE MARRED BY WAR.

Zola is a Victian. And for as long as she's been alive, her planet has been at war with the ruthless, demeaning Payohlini.

After witnessing the gruesome murder of her family, Zola Flash decides it is time to escape with the one person she was taught to hate before she meets the same fate. Earth seems to be the perfect place to hide out - to pretend her whole life didn't come crashing down.

While on Earth, fitting in and making new friends are Zola's main goal. It's what she wants. A family to call her owns. But then, Zola uncovers family lies and the true reason behind this never ending war.

Now it's up to Zola and t...The Johnson Project, by Maggie SpenceIn 2017 every woman on the planet is barren. No more babies. No more human race unless someone can cure the virus and jump start the population. Priorities change drastically as people realize they are the last generation on earth. Renowned fertility specialist, Ted Johnson, comes up with a cure but he's not so sure he wants to go back to the old reproductive ways. His family initiates The Johnson Project in order to weed out potentially bad parents so that all future children are born to loving and prepared mommies and daddies. Interested applicants have to qualify and prove they are fit to raise a child. The project practically guarantees a brighter future for everyone, except, of course, those who don't make the cut....Pork, by RS Anthony "Ready?" Sandy asked.
Steven's heart hammered in his chest. He turned to her and placed his hands on her shoulders, a solemn look on his face. "Look, if something gets me in there, I want you to run and save yourself. Don't tell anyone. If you don't see me at school tomorrow, then you should alert people in town, okay?"
"Steven, you're making me scared."
"Just do as I say. Promise?"
Sandy's own palms started sweating as she tightened her grip around her inhaler. "Promise."
"Good. Now let's go." 
High school is torture for Steven Walthurst, and home isn't a whole lot better. The only place that offers respite is an abandoned tree house at the edge of town. But something lurks in the nea...Steam Dogs, by Sharon Joss A CONSPIRACY OF MAGIC Set in an alternate 19th-century Britain, master thief Simon Atters, his best friend Captain Arvel Paretti and his airship the Il Colibri arrive on the Isle of Dogs for the Queen's airshow. The Brits are looking for an air navy, and Simon and Arvel are looking to win the royal purse-one way or another. Not even Roman Greenslade, the clever police inspector, can deter them. But a beautiful woman and a sinister conspiracy against Queen Victoria disrupt all their plans... From the Charge of the Light Brigade in Turkey, to the mountains of central Europe, to the Isle of Capri, this story explores a world where magic is wielded as the weapon of ultimate destruction. Fans of...Phantammeron Book One, by Mitchell StokelyMystery, romance, tragedy, and treachery abound in the rich mytho-poetic fantasy world of the Phantammeron. Phantammeron means "Book of the Forest" and is named for Phantaia, the mysterious Forest of Twilight where the One Tree and the Sacred Pool lie hidden. 
In Book One of the Phantammeron, a new world is created by the Essence Eternal for his children, the Primordial Ones. But their savage conflicts soon destroy the world he had made. Those that survive must confront the sad fate of their world and the horrors of the Emptiness and Nothingness sent to doom them. But a mystical tree in the haunted forests of Phantaia and the strange waters of a cursed pool will lead them to a greater truth.
All of the books in the Phantammero...Ignite The Flame, by Anthony S. WrightBeth Myers is a twenty-six-year-old waitress working at a diner in Scottsdale, Arizona. She feels her life is going nowhere and she is desperate for a fresh start. But for Beth, a fresh start just isn't possible anytime soon. One night six months ago, Beth took a wrong turn and witnessed a mob murder in the streets of Pittsburgh. The killer, Travis Briggs, was able to take a picture of her license plate and began to threaten her.

The FBI forced her to go into the Witness Protection Program and relocated her to the picturesque town of Scottsdale until they are able to locate Travis Briggs. So far he has not been found and she has been stuck living a false life with no end in sight.

Then one day, a handsome stra...After World: The Rock Slingers, by S.K. TinsleyAfter World - The Rock Slingers

A Post-Apocalyptic Earth.
A new breed of survivor emerges.
A struggle against dark forces from the sea, and from the land.

Centuries ago, a nuclear war decimated Earth, scouring it clean of life and driving the survivors underground. Decades later, they emerged into a new and more savage world. In this world, only those who are united may prevail. 
The war may be over, but the battle for survival has only just begun.

On the small Island of Idyllica, a new breed of human thrives, living off the land and shunning technology. They have embraced a new way of life. When the first of them emerged from the underground bunkers centuries earlier, they were fa...Query (Terran Times Second Wave Book 32), by Viola GraceFreddy goes to the Volunteer Centre with the blessing of her family and finds out that an alien bloodline runs in her veins. Somewhere in space, there is a world waiting for a new Oracle to take the position of the original Delphics.

Knowing that having a job waiting is a better plan than going out blind; she ends up at a Guardian base with a heavily tattooed Admaryn watching her intently.

The moment she touches him, she sees them tangled together far into the future, and the answering knowledge is in his eyes. He wants her and intends to have her, no questions asked....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Witchy Woman (Book 2, The Necromancer): Psychic Suspense, by Pamela M. RichterWITCHY WOMAN (Book 2 of The Necromancer)

Omar is free, out of prison, on parole in Hawaii. 
Michelle knows she's in danger, but never believed he would strike again so fast. This time Omar takes control of her and they disappear. It's up to Heather, Michelle's best friend, Rod, her true love, and Vincent Middleton, a professor of the occult, to find her. When they do,will they be able to fight Omar's strange psychic abilities, or will they, too,become his victims?
This story features Abigaile's long dead spirit, trapped within a gorgeous and enormous old haunted diamond.. 
Lucifer, the cat who has become Michelle's 'familiar,' is instrumental in the scary events which enfold.

This is a...Death At A Diner: A Culinary Cozy Mystery (A Murder In Milburn Book 1), by Nancy McGovernLAUNCH SPECIAL: Both Books In This Series Are JUST 99 CENTS EACH For A Limited Time! Get Yours Now Before They Increase To Their Regular Price Of $2.99! Both Are Also FREE With Kindle Unlimited!

COMING SOON In Both Audiobook & Paperback Forms!

Nora Newberry has been working to make her dreams come true and finally, after 10 years, it's time! She's moved back to her hometown of Milburn, Wyoming, and, together with her lifelong best friend, Raquel Madden, is opening the diner they've been planning since high school. Life couldn't be better...and it's time to celebrate!

Sadly, the celebration doesn't last long. Just three days before the diner is set to open its doors, Raquel ...Mysterious, Discovered, Accepted: A Young Adult Werewolf Romance (Nightfall Book 3), by Violet SamuelsFans who love this action-packed werewolf series are comparing this book to New York Times Bestselling Author Patricia Briggs' Alpha and Omega series and the Mercy Thompson series.

"You know I would never do anything to intentionally hurt you. I would do anything and everything in my power to not hurt you against my own free will."

Lionel is a lone wolf, a mysterious werewolf with a dark history that he keeps hidden. Without a pack to call home, Lionel is the epitome of the one thing werewolves hate the most: a rogue. No one knows his past, and he intends not to tell anyone.

When he unexpectedly comes into the now perfect lives of the Night Family, everything ...30 DIY Resume Hacks - Tips to Fast-Track Your Job Search Results: A Get-It-Done, Step-by-Step Guide to Create a Cutting-Edge, Stand Out Resume (The Intimidated Applicant's Series Book 1), by Jayna Pettersen Free access to online bonus content included with download! Are you tired of trying to guess how to craft your resume? Are you dreading being overlooked in the "resume pile" for the dream job you really want? Are you intimidated by the whole job search process? Then I invite you on a journey to discover 30 of my top resume hacks that when implemented correctly will move your resume to the top of the stack so that your future hiring manager will want to say, "We've got to hire you!" From these 30 hacks you will learn step-by-step how to: Showcase your unique contributions and value you bring to the table. Tailor your resume easily...The Boy with Words, by C.E. WilsonTwo Books in One Volume! (Five Seven Five & Five Seven Six)

White Frost has only ever known the darkness. Everything outside of her closed society is The Unknown - a strange and dangerous place accessible to only a chosen few. White's only glimpse of the world beyond comes from her beloved cousin in the form of mysterious collections of words that hint at astonishing wonders. When an accident upends her simple existence, she's given an unlikely chance to see the truth for herself.

What she finds is greater and more terrible than she could have imagined, and before long she is forced to make the most important choice of her life: does she accept her safe, limited world that she's known or take a desperate ga...Silver Chalice, Golden Bough, by Joshua ClantonA small southern town, but an ancient adventure...Fifteen year-old James isn't happy about moving, particularly not to his mother's hometown of Proverb, Mississippi: population 400. Even the nearest Wal-Mart is on the other side of the county. Boredom seems inevitable until James finds himself threatened by a dragon in the woods behind his house.

Together with his cousins - the outdoorsy Stephen and skeptical Cathy - he finds himself caught up in an adventure that dates back to the Middle Ages.

This young adult fantasy is perfect for fans of The Dark is Rising or A Wrinkle in Time.
About the author Joshua Clanton is an independent fantasy author. A native of the American South, he love...Key West Normal (Bric Wahl Series book 3): The Whole Ball of Whacks (The Bric Wahl Series), by Wayne GalesRussell Bricklin "Bric" Wahl and his girlfriend Karen Murphy are rich beyond their wildest dreams, but they have paid a price. After a faked drowning and new names, courtesy of the Witness Protection Program, they can travel all over the world and live the life of the rich and famous, but all they really want to do is go home. They know as long as they stay far from Key West they will be safe.
Or will they? 
This third novel in the "Bric Wahl" series takes Bric and Karen on an amazing voyage, first by motor home across the US and then on a sixty one foot sailing yacht, visiting ports in the Gulf of Mexico, Caribbean and Pacific Ocean before they set sail for Key West. They feel safe traveling under their new identitie...The Berlin Package: A Thriller, by Peter RivaA film producer, a handsome star, and an African safari guide must race to protect themselves and the world from a terrorist nuclear trade.

Film producer Pero Baltazar thought he was taking a Berlin filming assignment. He needed the work, needed to get back in the saddle after fighting off a life-threatening experience in East Africa al-Shabaab had attacked his crew, intent on a much larger terrorist attack. Suddenly he finds himself under orders from his part-time employers at the State Department and the CIA when he is handed a mysterious package. It's an assignment he doesn't want. The problem is, it is a job contracted by mysterious patrons who are prepared to kill him if he doesn't deliver.

Peronow i...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Allies and Enemies: Rogues, by Amy J. MurphyThe adventure continues with the highly anticipated second book in this action-packed space opera series, Allies and Enemies.

For renegade soldier Sela Tyron and her former captain, Jon Veradin, the Reaches were a chance at a fresh start and freedom from the Regime. But what should be easy is never easy. In this savage, hardscrabble region, ruled by the ruthless Guilds, the pair quickly find themselves in the crosshairs of scheming gangsters and their muscle-bound henchmen.

Meanwhile, Jon's sister Erelah Veradin was supposed to be dead. That was her plan, anyway, when she sought to destroy the relentless Tristic. Miraculously alive, she's now a captive of Zenti pirates led by the enigmatic Asher Korbyn-a man ...Super: Arca Book 1, by Karen DiemAdrenaline junkie and almost-respectable accountant Zita Garcia wouldn't know a superhero from some dude in his pajamas. As a result, the second-to-last thing she expected was to wake from a spontaneous coma, quarantined, and with super powers she has to hide from everyone, including her family. Now Zita must master her new abilities while dodging kidnappers, evading government inquiries, and finding her missing brother.

The only thing weirder would have been if the blind date had gone well.

Super is the first in the Arca superhero urban fantasy series, and as a movie, would be rated "R" for immoderate language, lame sexual innuendo, and comic book violence....Redway Acres: Book 1 - Helena, by Trish ButlerMrs. Helena Andrews is the widow of Captain Andrews who died in battle. Leaving all she knows behind her in Norfolk, she travels to Lincolnshire to live with her Grandfather, and Redway Acres stable owner, George Stockton. There she will raise her daughter.
After the death of her Grandfather, she is left to run Redway by herself. She makes friends with an old widower in a ramshackle cottage, the family of a grand estate and their friend, a colonel and second son of the Earl of Aysthill, Nathaniel Ackley.
She is an opinionated woman in a man's world, who loves horses and her daughter, and will stand up for those who are in need of help.
Her story is one of horses, strength of will, music, friendship, love and loyalty....Hitman Anders and the Meaning of It All, by Jonas Jonasson From the author of the international bestseller The 100-Year-Old-Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared, a brilliant satirical novel set in modern Sweden-a story of idealism and fanaticism, gangsters and entrepreneurs, sensationalism and spirituality, that explores the values that matter in contemporary life. In a former brothel turned low-rent hotel, the lives of three unusual strangers-a former female priest, recently fired from her church; the ruined grandson of an ex-millionaire working as a receptionist; and Killer-Anders, a murderer newly released from prison-accidently collide with darkly hilarious results. Seeing a lucrative opportunity in Killer-Anders, the unlikely trio form an unusual new bus...How Did We Get Into This Mess?: Politics, Equality, Nature, by George MonbiotLeading political and environmental commentator on where we have gone wrong, and what to do about it "Without countervailing voices, naming and challenging power, political freedom withers and dies. Without countervailing voices, a better world can never materialise. Without countervailing voices, wells will still be dug and bridges will still be built, but only for the few. Food will still be grown, but it will not reach the mouths of the poor. New medicines will be developed, but they will be inaccessible to many of those in need." George Monbiot is one of the most vocal, and eloquent, critics of the current consensus. How Did We Get into this Mess?, based on his powerful journalism, assess...Backpacking: A Nerd's hack to Novice Backpacking, by Sacha HanksUse your outdoor time efficiently. Preparation is the key!

STOP BACKING OUT OF REAL-LIFE ADVENTURES

Use this guide from my own difficult experiences as a fellow nerd who recently got into Backpacking, to get off the couch and have real-life quests and meet real characters.

Here is what I will many focus and talk about:
1. The Backpack
2. The Essentials
3. The Ultra-Light Travel
4. The Shoes
5. The Travel
6. The Clothing
7. What if you got lost?
8. Safety...No Quarter (Bounty Book 1), by Christine d'AboWhen bounty hunter Gar Stitt is given a simple locate-and-retrieve mission, he's convinced it's a waste of his skills. His success rate is legendary, after all, and Captain Faolan Wolf isn't hard to find. He's the most notorious pirate in the galaxy, and when he shows up planetside to take his pleasures, he's far from subtle.

Faolan never expected a hot but tightly wound hunter to walk into his private party and try to apprehend him single-handedly. And when an unexpected betrayal forces them to work together, Faolan's even more surprised to find himself drawn to Gar personally - especially since neither of them do personal.

Gar had intended to put Faolan in prison. Instead he finds his solitary exist...Hand-Built Outdoor Furniture: 20 Step-by-Step Projects Anyone Can Build, by Katie JacksonWith a few basic tools and a weekend, anyone can build a beautiful project out of wood for their outdoor space!

Hand-Built Outdoor Furniture covers the basics of woodworking--how to measure, where and how to shop, and how to screw, sand, and paint. The twenty step-by-step projects are fully illustrated with hundreds of clear and easy-to-follow photographs, and the required materials and tools can be found at local hardware and lumber stores. Finished pieces include simple items include a trellis, a flower box, and a plant stand and more complicated projects include a chaise lounge, a sectional with built-in storage, and a slat bench. Katie Jackson's projects are simple, clean, and timeless and work well with...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Descended from Dragons: an Urban Fantasy (Moonlight Dragon Book 1), by Tricia OwensTo save Sin City, she must battle Hell. Too bad the odds are against her.

Beneath the glitz and glamour of Las Vegas lies another city. A secret city in plain sight, full of warlocks and demons, shapeshifters and golems. A city that feeds off the chance magick that is generated by gamblers and which is ruled by mysterious beings called the Oddsmakers.

It is in this strange underbelly of the occult that Anne Moody runs a cursed pawn shop for the desperate, the curious, and the magickally inclined. The job can be tricky, but it keeps her under the radar. None of her customers have any inkling that she is a dragon sorceress with a power that's been feared throughout history. One day, a visitor to her shop pawns...European Tour (Rocking The Pop Star Book 1), by L.V. Lewis10K words added to the novella first released in At Her Service!

Broken. Guilt-ridden. Ready to start over.

Brody Kent walked away from the pinnacle of rock superstardom and never looked back. Financially, he never has to work again, but takes jobs as a personal assistant to keep his mind-and other things-busy. The women he works for always want something, and he's more than willing to help. But when he's sent to work for a pop princess, Brody will do anything to make her happy-even if it means admitting the ugly truth about his past.

Smothered. Talented. Ready to start her life.

Successful pop star, Skylar Samuelson is about to embark upon the turning point of her career-...The Jewelry Store Murders: A David Graham Thriller (David Graham Thrillers Book 3), by Janet MartinezDiamonds may be a girl's best friend, but for customers of Cooper's Fine Jewelry, diamonds can be murder!

Detective David Graham is facing two of the toughest cases of his career. People whose only connection is that they shopped at the same jewelry store are turning up dead, while an unknown killer has begun hunting friends from David's past. David begins to suspect a connection between the two cases. Can he find the connection and stop the killer before he becomes the hunter's latest trophy?
...Aluria (The Aluria Adventures Book 1), by Tyler CookIn order to save his teenage crush, Jason Conner allows an extra-terrestrial spirit, named Aluria, to inhabit his body. At that moment, Jason vowed to protect the innocent and hunt down the guilty, avenging those that were tragically taken from him.

But while Jason thought that his first enemy, Raiz, was long deceased, the evil sorcerer returns to Canton to obtain what Jason robbed him of: A magical item that grants anyone who possesses, it infinite power.

Aluria is the first in a series that tells a story about heroism, love and hope....Going It Alone: Why Just Writing Your Book Is Not Enough!: A Personal Guide To Self-Publishing, by Gabriel FaragoSelf Publishing Guide: Going It Alone: Why Just Writing Your Book Is Not Enough!
A Personal Guide To Self-Publishing `
Becoming a self-published author doesn't happen in a vacuum. It is a journey of discovery, with highs and lows, many challenges - sometimes disappointments - but also triumphs and success.
Self-published international thriller author, Gabriel Farago, shares his journey to demystify self-publishing, and provides a practical guide to help you understand this complex, and often misunderstood subject....Transition (Anathema Book 1), by Olivia Rising**Special promotion: discounted to 99c until 20/5/2016**

Two years ago, The Pulse-a sudden shift in Earth's electromagnetic field-caused a global blackout and wiped a minute from mankind's collective memory. This event introduced superhuman powers to our world. But the worst was yet to come.

Now two young women are caught in the chaos of a changing world:

Christina Chung, an antisocial misfit whose force fields are fueled by the social bonds she broke during the event of her transition.

Former coke addict Sarina Baumann, whose reality-altering power forces her to abandon everything she holds dear.

The girls find themselves entangled with the renegade hero Radiant and the...The Valkyrie Project: The Valkyrie Project Technothriller Series Book 1, by Nels Wadycki"The Valkyrie Project is an action-packed, sci-fi thriller that grabs a hold and doesn't let go." -- D. Witty, Amazon Customer Review "An exciting story taking place in the not-too-distant future, this novel has surprises and wrinkles around every corner." -- Kayak Jay, Amazon Customer Review Men in a black hovervan grabbed Ana's brother off the skywalk as she took him to school. That was sixteen years ago, but Ana hasn't let it go. It doesn't help that their parents left her to fend for herself. And it definitely doesn't help that Memo still sends her cryptic messages from, well, somewhere. Ana took the job at the US Intelligence Agency so she could use their resources ...November's Past (Larry Macklin Mysteries Book 1), by A. E. HoweThe job of criminal investigator in a rural Florida county is never easy, but it's even harder when your father is the sheriff. 
When Larry Macklin investigates the murder of a mutilated stranger, the search for the victim's identity intersects with an arson investigation. The common thread is a small group of people who were in high school together in the '70s, including Larry's own father. Before Larry can rule any of them out as the killer, one of them turns up dead. 
Why is the murderer targeting this particular group? What past secrets could be worth killing for now? Larry is running out of time and suspects, and his search for the truth may make him the next victim. 
...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Zack's Ranch (Bridleton Book 3), by Becky BarkerZack Bartell is a strong, determined Texan who knows what he wants and is willing to fight for it. What he wants most in life is Meredith Courtland and a chance to develop his share of the family ranch at Bridleton.

Meri has experienced the deep heartache of a lost love. She's emotionally wary and unwilling to risk her safe, secure position at Bridleton by having an affair with the incredibly desirable Bartell heir despite the fact that he's a walking, breathing temptation.

But when her volunteer work with wounded veterans tangles the threads of their relationship, they work together to defuse the ominous threat to their lives and happiness. 
...Mating Flight: A Non-Romance of Dragons, by Bard BloomIt's finally time for Jyothky and eight other misfit adolescent dragons to go off to an unexplored, dragon-free universe and decide who will marry whom. They're astral dragons, mighty and arrogant, with devastating breath weapons and vast magical powers, and they're not even there to conquer the place. What kind of trouble could the natives possibly be - even civilized and technologically sophisticated natives? Or the mind-controlling parasite worms, or the undead god, or any of Hove's other surprises?

&#8230;Maybe quite a lot of trouble, but not as much as they will bring upon themselves.
...But Not Forgotten: A Clint Wolf Novel (Book 1) (Clint Wolf Mystery Series), by BJ BourgEmbattled former detective Clint Wolf is the newly appointed police chief for Mechant Loup, a small swampy town in southeast Louisiana. Usually a quiet town, the tranquility of the place is shattered when a human arm is found in the jowls of an alligator. Once it's determined the arm belongs to a reputable business owner, the race is on to find the man and figure out what happened to him. Little does Clint know that solving the case could unearth a plot so evil it would go down as the worst event in Louisiana history . . . and he might not live to see it.

(NOTE: Originally published on December 6, 2015 by Amber Quill Press, LLC)...Dragon's Luck: Dragon Shifter Paranormal Romance (Shifter Agents Book 3), by Lauren EskerJen Cho is a gecko shifter and infiltration expert for the Shifter Crimes Bureau. But this time she's in over her head-out of touch with her handler and head over heels for a sexy gambler who mistakenly thinks she's as much of a bad girl as he's a bad boy.

Ambrose "Lucky" Lucado has been playing in high-stakes games of chance since he was big enough to see over the table. But the sexy lizard shifter has a secret: he's not a lizard at all. He's a dragon, the rarest of all shifters, thought to be nothing more than a legend. And all dragons have special abilities that other shifters don't. Lucky can "push" his luck just a tiny bit, enough to ensure that he always wins at the gambling tables.

The problem is, the res...Dragon Born: Chronicles of Dragon Aerie (Plague Born Book 1), by Travis SimmonsDragons have returned to the lowlands of the Dar Desert, and plague spreads in their wake. Most people have died in the fever of the dragon plague, those that don't come out changed. Forever to be of two spirits, one human and one dragon. They are the wyverns, an impure breed of human shifter who can take on the scales and powers of a dragon. When Wylan Atwater was born, people thought her dragon eyes marked her as a monster. The fact that dragons returned the very eve of her birth, marked her as an outcast. Adopted by loving farmers, she dreams of adventure beyond her home and the natural springs she farms. She longs to travel to the imperial city of Darubai to become a soldier in the dragon guard and protect the lands fro...Epic Fantasy Adventure: The Angels Blessing: Holy Paladins Quest: Book 1 (Sword and Sorcery Epic Fantasy Adventure Book With Dragons and Magic), by Blaine Hart Visalth Is Coming And The Nine Realms Are In Turmoil

On the far western outposts of Queen Anastasias' Nine Realms, the evil bone dragon Visalth, in league with a mysterious army of brigands, is laying waste to the island strongholds. The undead horror is drawing near to the heart of the realm, leaving nothing but death and destruction in its wake.

But there is cunning beyond simple magic in these onslaughts. Right before any battle begins, the wizards, mages and clerics protecting the lands suddenly disappear. Without any magical aid or assistance, there are none who can stand before the attacks of the undead dragon.

So it was that on a quiet, Barnacle covered island in the midst ...Murder on the Rocks (Boddington Bay Cozy Mystery Series Book 1), by Lucinda D. DavisLife was great until a dead body showed up!

Former New York City personal shopper, Angela Augustine loves life in the idyllic coastal village of Boddington Bay, south of Boston. The only blight on the horizon is a secret from her past that she must keep under wraps. However, with the gruesome discovery of a dead body on the rocks near The Jolly Roger Pub, Angela's life is suddenly complicated, albeit a lot more interesting! But her secret is suddenly rearing its ugly head again and it has to do with the victim himself.

She and her friend Larry Brownlow, former policeman turned boater, are not convinced it's suicide so they decide to catch a killer! Will Angela and Larry discover the truth behind the death befor...Luna Proxy #1 (Werewolf / Shifter Romance), by Mac FlynnA grimy world surrounds Leila Ulric. Gangs roam the streets, her dead-end job has no end, and her apartment isn't much larger than a walk-in closet. Her life looks to be turning around when a death leads her to a new apartment with a new roommate. The improvement in possessions, however, doesn't lead to the satisfaction she hoped. A walk in the fresh night air leads her to stumble on a mystery that refuses to be solved, and a young man who holds truths she never realized existed. The Luna Proxy series is an episodic serial where each book contains a conclusive story within an over-arching tale. Check out the other books in the series: Luna Proxy #1: amazon.com/dp/B01EI64BZ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

CLONES: The Anthology, by Rysa WalkerHuman cloning. 
Technology evolves faster than we do. 
The law shields us from our worst temptations.
But the opportunity is there, dangling just out of reach-perfection and ascension&#8230; or delusion and destruction.

In this collection of clone-themed stories, ten of today's top speculative fiction writers explore our morality, our built-in societal restraints, and reflect upon our state of grace.

Similar is not necessarily the same.

"CLONES: The Anthology" features stories from Amazon bestselling authors Rysa Walker (the Chronos series), R.D. Brady (the Belial series), Susan Kaye Quinn (the Singularity saga), Best American Science Fiction notable Samuel Peralta (Faith)...The Best Bad Day, by T. R. CalaisHelena may be tough, but so is her luck. Especially one terrible Thursday afternoon when the high-class, high-powered executive loses her way, her car keys, and to top (or bottom) it all off, her pants. Stranded and exposed in the worst possible way, headstrong-turned-helpless Helena is reduced to needing a ride home...from none other than the brawny, tattooed construction worker she fired a month before.

He should be filled with resentment at how she treated him, yet he comes to her aid instead. Was her snap judgement wrong, and there's something more to the man's rough, intimidating (and perilously handsome) exterior? Or is Helena presenting him with the perfect opportunity to score some payback?

It's been one of...The Sheriff's Outcast Bride, by Margaret TannerA vengeful man tells a lie, and Becky Tucker's reputation is ruined. Castigated and shunned by the townsfolk, she leads a life of servitude on her stepfather's ranch.
Desperate to escape, she accepts a reluctant marriage proposal from the sheriff of Blackwood, Ryan Mulligan.
To find happiness together they will need to overcome dark secrets from the past, betrayal and treachery....Al Capone's Ghost, by Alan FordEddie Madison had just moved into his new house when the ghost of Al Capone shot into his living room.
Would Al be a bad influence on Casey, his ten-year-old son? Would he be an immoral challenge to Kate, his social worker wife? And what about Eddie.? Would he begin to change his world view under Al's malign influence?
What did Al want?
Whatever it was, Eddie thought he could handle him.
But could he?
A satire on social workers, gangsters, bad crime novels, and sex and violence.
Other novels in the series by Alan Ford are Princess Diana's Ghost and Elvis Presley's Ghost....Everything You Always Wanted To Know About Chronic Inflammation But Were Afraid To Ask: 10 Crucial Considerations To Get Your Health Back, Like I Did, by Francis AlbertThis book was written, in part, for those who are weary of being sick and tired. And, to consolidate into one place a well-rounded body of information on the topic of Chronic Inflammation. The book looks at ways of controlling it as well as the risks of not controlling it, and offers some preventive measures. It is intended for everyone who is looking to become proactive in learning about the link between good nutrition and good health. What if: • you could take steps to guard yourself against Alzheimer's Disease? • you could discover how insulin resistance (diabetes), asthma and heart disease are all intertwined with obesity -and what control one migh...Dungeons of the Divine (Blue Phoenix Book 2), by TinalyngeIn the world where strength is what determines the future accomplishements of people and magical beasts roam the lands, Hui Yue and his friends finds themselves on the road of cultivation which brings them to the Dungeons of the Divine.

But just what are these dungeons and what will they meet deep within. Join Hui Yue and his friends on an epic adventure through the world where only the strong survive....Too Like the Lightning (Terra Ignota), by Ada Palmer Mycroft Canner is a convict. For his crimes he is required, as is the custom of the 25th century, to wander the world being as useful as he can to all he meets. Carlyle Foster is a sensayer--a spiritual counselor in a world that has outlawed the public practice of religion, but which also knows that the inner lives of humans cannot be wished away. The world into which Mycroft and Carlyle have been born is as strange to our 21st-century eyes as ours would be to a native of the 1500s. It is a hard-won utopia built on technologically-generated abundance, and also on complex and mandatory systems of labelling all public writing and speech. What seem to us normal gender distinctions are now distinctly taboo in most social situations. An...The Abducted Omnibus, by Roger Hayden"The Abducted" series, which accumulated over 100 five-star reviews, is now available in one complete omnibus set!

To save her daughter, one woman must find an unstoppable child predator before it's too late. The Snatcher is presumed at large. Miriam's daughter, Ana, is missing. Their home is violated with only a note left behind. The Snatcher wants to play, and the games have only just begun. Miriam must now enter a nightmarish world where danger awaits her every move. The clock is ticking as the Snatcher continues his taunts, and with Ana's life in the balance, Miriam will stop at nothing to save her from the clutches of evil. But that's just the beginning of the exciting journey through the dark, frightening wor...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Brother Brother: A Memoir, by Dan DuffyDo you love road trips? Hop in the back seat of Dan's '66 GTO convertible and ride along with him as he travels cross-country in search of his missing brother.The trip is sure to blow your mind!If you are a baby boomer who came of age in the 60's, you should not pass up Dan's book. Dan's memoir; mostly truth, part fiction, is a tribute to his older brother Rich, whom he will always consider a casualty of the post-Vietnam era. Missing in America for the past 45 years, Rich mysteriously reappears along with his '66 GTO convertible and coerces Dan to retrace the cross-country route he took back in '70 to settle in a commune in Corrales, New Mexico. With Dan taking control behind the wheel a...Winter in Waianae (Love in Oahu Book 2), by Aubree LaneThey come in with the dolphins and leave with the Winter Solstice.

Soon after Brittany arrives on the island, she shares an ocean adventure with a pod of magical spinner dolphins. The prophecy is specific. Two strangers will appear to infuse her with luck and love, but trouble is brewing on Oahu. Grady's flirty green eyes have sparked her interest, but finding love with the neighborhood Casanova isn't probable. And being questioned by the DEA didn't feel the least bit lucky. The longest day of the year approaches, and the legend appears to be nothing more than a myth. If not for the help of a squawking baby tern, the blessing of the dolphins might have skipped her altogether.
...The Answer, by L.L. BuckA sweet, clean, and inspirational read.

Fifteen years he presumed her dead. Is now-too late?

Grady Mathews knew love, but like his health and father, it slipped away at a young age. Now thirty-two, engaged, and CEO of a large medical supply company, Grady longs to fill the void his heart has become since the death of Noelle Thompson, his first love. 
When an opportunity arises to speak at Camp Dream Come True, a camp for children battling cancer, Grady agrees with reluctance. He knew the camp would surface painful memories, but he never dreamed it would bring her back. Now he must decide if a life of love with Noelle, is worth the risk of losing everything-his daughter....Search for the Silver Swamp Monster (A Griffin Ghostley Adventure Book 1), by Thomas J. PrestopnikSEARCH FOR THE SILVER SWAMP MONSTER A Griffin Ghostley Adventure - Book #1 For readers ages 10 - 13 Sixth grader Griffin Ghostley has a lot on his mind today. One intriguing map. Three head-scratching clues. Oh, and a water-dripping, vine-wrapped swamp monster out to defeat him. Can Griffin solve the three clues in time to help him unlock a mysterious vault in the abandoned Kensington Circle Corporation building that is the key to everything? With the help of Mindy Mayhew, his friend and classmate, and his three canine companions, he'll certainly try. But first they must follow the map to an old barn, a pumpkin patch and a graveyard if they plan to succeed--and all under a full moon on Halloween night!...Nighthawks (Children of Nostradamus Book 1), by Jeremy FlaggTwenty-six-year-old painter Conthan Cowan takes art to a shocking frontier&#8230;

His debut exhibit features the transformation of his high school friend, Sarah, as she went from a shy, soft-spoken girl to a Child of Nostradamus-an individual gifted with extraordinary abilities. Living in a society where the Children of Nostradamus are captured by the government, Conthan's exhibit draws attention from officials and protesters alike.

A government psychic may be dead, but that doesn't stop her from manipulating the future&#8230;

The deceased White House aide is only remembered for her failed assassination attempt on the president decades before Conthan was born. Foreseeing her own death, she scribed lette...COZY MYSTERY: Murder At The Barbecue: A Rare Catch Cozy Mystery (Book 2), by Liz Turner FREE BONUS BOOK included DOWNLOAD FOR FREE WITH KINDLE UNLIMITED On sale for a limited time for only .99! Murder at the Barbecue: A rare catch cozy mystery (Book 2) Veronica has been hired to cater a neighborhood party in an upscale cul-de-sac on Delta Avenue. When she arrives she gets to know the neighbors a little, but not before one of them, Leo Amato, is found dead. It would appear he's been stabbed to death! Veronica, Detective Max Bernard, and her best friend Sakura team up once again to work on the case. One scrap of evidence found on the body is a portion of a torn photograph. Veronica soon realizes that if they want to solve this mystery they need t...Flesh and Blood: A Gripping Private Detective Mystery Thriller from the Roberts and Bradley Casebook, by Solomon CarterA broken taboo... A stolen kiss... A moment frozen in time returns to haunt Private detective Eva Roberts.

Eva faces her past against a backdrop of deadly terrorism. Europe is in lock-down and another attack is imminent.

Two situations, one private and personal... one dark and deadly. Can they really be linked?

Deadly danger and personal shame meet as Roberts and Bradley embark on a deadly new journey in Flesh & Blood, a gripping private detective mystery thriller from the Roberts and Bradley Casebook.

This book is a short read with a thrilling cliffhanger - the first of five instalments which are also available as a complete boxed set!

If you love fast-paced page turnin...The Terran Representative, by Angus MonarchA Terran Representative was put in cryo-stasis and awoken by an alien race: the Vantagax. The Sol System is destroyed and barren, and the Terran people have disappeared from the galaxy. The Vantagax want to know where the Terrans have gone, and they won't accept ignorance. What is one to do when they're abducted by an alien race and taken to the stars?

You search for your people....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Between Fire and Pines (The Code), by Kathleen SawiskyFifteen-year-old Natalia Artison knows something she shouldn't -- a secret her mother was murdered for - The Code. Natalia's father claims the Code is the only thing left to protect her before abandoning her on the side of the road. With nowhere left to turn, Natalia is taken in by the shadowy organization that employed her parents and becomes the ward of reluctant agent Steven Delarno. For his part, Steven would rather be exploring the bottom of a bottle than babysitting a snarky teenager, but the promise of redemption for past sins is too great to ignore.

Natalia and Steven can't waste time sparring however. The same man who butchered Natalia's mother is closing in, and is determined to massacre every person standi...Fowl Holiday, by Cheri Milionis HooperAlana's parents are too self-involved to include her in their holiday plans this Thanksgiving. Luckily, she gets an offer from her eccentric aunt to fly to Fiji and spend the holiday with her. One might think a trip to Fiji would be the trip of a lifetime, especially when the cute guy Alana spotted at the airport ends up sitting behind her on the plane. Instead, she runs into one adventure after another. This could definitely be a life-changing Thanksgiving vacation.
...The Lost Pilot (Athena Lee Chronicles Book 0), by T S PaulThis is the Prequel for the Athena Lee Chronicles.

Before Athena Lee and the worlds that she knew there was an embattled Earth.

Earth was in turmoil before the first colony ship was launched. The Cyber Wars raged across the planet as country battled country. The war was fought until only the Major Powers were victorious. In the aftermath, the United Nations came into it's own. Warriors, trained and bred to be the best the world had ever seen emerged from the shadows, bringing order and control out of the chaos of the Cyber Wars. Sam was one such warrior. Born and bred to serve he followed his orders and became one of the best pilots in the service. The future of man lay in the stars. Colonization was a good way to ...Haven: Chronicles of Warshard, by Katherine BoglePrincess Haven was never meant to be Queen.

Her immortality has saved her time and time again, but when the last of her royal family dies at her feet, she is next in line to rule a nation on the brink of war. With no formal training on how to be Queen, Haven must rise to the occasion with the help of her best friends, and personal guard, or risk losing everyone she has ever loved.

With war to the West, and no escape to the East, the evil tyrant Kadia sets her sights on the six kingdoms. Haven's neighbors are quick to fall under the swords of Kadia's shadow soldiers, leaving a sea of bodies and a clear path to Haven's only home. Haven must make a choice; take her people and flee to the foreign Republic across the se...The Superhero's Test (The Superhero's Son Book 1), by Lucas FlintNote from the author: This book goes back up to full price June 5th. For fans of Logan Rutherford's "The Second Super" and Tom Reynolds's "Meta" Seventeen-year-old Kevin Jason starts his first day at his new school by unintentionally punching the local bully through the cafeteria wall. When Kevin's father, a legendary superhero, learns of this, he insists on training Kevin to master his new powers, though Kevin finds his father's training methods a lot less exciting than he thought they were going to be. But Kevin's training takes on new urgency when the local bully's father--Master Chaos, one of the world's most dangerous supervillains--breaks out of prison and declares Kevin his new archenemy for ha...Jailbreak (Crystal Book 8.5), by Dayo BensonCrystal never imagined that marrying Juda would make her a target for practitioners who want him to return to the occult, or that she would be given an ultimatum to leave him or die. Kidnapped from an airport, she must come up with a plan to escape.

Jailed for crimes his father forced him to commit, Juda Lincoln is not in a good place. The last thing he needs, the weekend before his trial begins, is practitioners attempting to break him out of jail. Will anybody believe he had nothing to do with it? And will Crystal stand by him now that the whole world knows who he is and hates him?...This Calling Master, by Steven EvansAfter Michael graduated from college, the job market deposits him in a city far from his friends, his social life, and his girlfriend. Michael is alone in this new city, but he believes he has found the perfect hobby to occupy his time in his solitude. A hobby he calls urban exploration - the breaking into derelict buildings so he can view a past life untouched by historical renovations.

In his urban exploration run, Michael finds an illicit remedy to help him get through his humdrum life. With each passing day, he finds himself more and more attracted to it. It becomes the object of his fascination. But he knows what's calling to him. Something different. Something he wishes not to acknowledge. Something deeper inside him....Betrothed to the Earl's Brother: Regency Romance (The Montcrieffs of Castleton Book 2), by Charlotte DarcyDOWNLOAD FOR FREE WITH KINDLE UNLIMITED

Miss Emily Bowers is a quiet little mouse. Daughter to Lord and Lady Bowers she has been schooled to keep her humor, intelligence, and bright personality hidden, to be a good daughter. Now she is to be married to Gerald Montcrieff. An arrogant young man who would ruin her for his pleasure and cheat on her once they were married. He delights in humiliating her and playing her off against her best friend.

At first, she goes along with this but as his character shows she wants no more to do with the man. Surely her parents will understand.

"There is no money for a dowry, you are a burden and this is our chance to be rid of you."
Emily cannot belie...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Dreaming of Atmosphere: A Seth Donovan Novel, by Jim C. Wilson"The majority of space travel is rather boring, an exercise in routine tasks and maintaining a healthy mental state. The generally accepted description of open space is empty..."

A ship held for ransom, a crew pushed to the limit. Seth Donovan is about to face an adventure that is anything but boring. A former Star Marine, Seth thought he had left the dangers of war behind him, despite still coming to grips with a mental illness borne of combat. When a crime boss forces his crew on a deadly mission to a far off star system, Seth needs to find the courage and skill to overcome not only his physical adversaries, but his mental ones as well.

Dreaming of Atmosphere is the first book in a series focused on the exploits ...Argenterra (Silverlands Book 1), by Donna Maree HansonArgenterra (Silverlands Book 1)

Every one hundred years a woman comes to Argenterra through the Crystal Tree Woods. This time two women came&#8230;

While on a ghost tour in Castle Crioch, Sophy and her best friend and foster sister, Aria, are sucked into the world of Argenterra, where they encounter a strange Crystal Tree. Two leaves fall from it, one of which Aria catches and the other mysteriously delves into Sophy's chest.

Met by Dellbright, the prince of Valley Keep, and Oakheart, the high king's ambassador, the girls learn they are expected. Aria has beauty and talent with the given, the land's native magic. She finds a home and a husband in Prince Dellbright and is revered as the legendary Gift...Eve Brenner: Zombie Girl (The Zombie Girl Saga Book 1), by A. GiacomiEve used to be an ordinary girl, from an ordinary town, with ordinary dreams, but her dreams rapidly turn into nightmares when one grave mistake leaves her a little less than human and a lot less average.

Eve's not quite the same girl she used to be. She desperately clings to her humanity as new desires, new abilities, and new urges take over with each passing day.

Eve Brenner: Zombie Girl is a tale that takes you on an emotional and terrifying journey as Eve struggles to cope with her new life and find a cure for her strange illness before time runs out. She desperately clings to her humanity as she tries to control the monster she knows is lurking inside her.

Turns out living was the easy part.
<b...Liberator (Flights of Love Book 1), by Shelley B. McphersonDavid Adler is a bisexual grad student in Cleveland in 1984 when he meets a physics professor named Jim Wysynski. Jim is a WWII veteran and seems oddly focused on David, who discovers why when he travels back in time to 1941 and meets a nineteen year old Jim. Liberator is the story of how they connect, fall in love, and serve in the Army Air Force in the Pacific theater.

Liberator is a queer historical romance, with a twist of time-travel thrown in. Set largely during WWII, it has a healthy mix of history, fantasy, and adventure, plus all the romance you could want....Gambit: An Irish Tale: Episode 2 In The Palm Of Their Hand, by Timothy R Lyon JrAs the Italians continue to put pressure on the Irish, Paul and Eaman are forced into a deal that could be the start of a mob war.

This continuation of Gambit: An Irish Tale continues with hard hitting action, developed drama, and characters that capture the audience. Gambit is becoming a new best seller as it rocks the Amazon Top One Hundred Charts....Abaddonian Dream, by M. K. WoollardIn a world made for machines, what use is there for a man?

After losing a devastating war decades ago, androids have once again been reintroduced into society, brought back to build the giant machines needed to control the climate. Not everyone is pleased to see their return.

Interpol Agent E. John Hammell is a man without purpose, a detective whose profession has been rendered obsolete by an Artificial Intelligence-led surveillance network which catches and convicts almost every criminal instantaneously. But when an organized crime syndicate which was believed destroyed suddenly reappears, the network's failure to bring it down reignites Hammell's investigator instincts. Can Hammell find proof that the machin...Portals: Volume One, by Lyn BrittanWelcome! You have arrived at a portal to the galaxy.

Enter, and you'll be introduced by award-winning authors to worlds beyond imagining, with heroes & heroines who dare to take it to the edge and beyond. Count on these adventurers to take their best shot &#8230; at their enemies and at romance!

Contains 10 first chapters, with links to purchase any or all of the complete books, should you wish....True Crime Stories: 12 Shocking True Crime Murder Cases (True Crime Anthology), by Jack RosewoodTHIS BOOK IS CURRENTLY ON A $0.99 PROMOTION, GOES UP TO $3.99 SOON

The world can be a very strange place in general and when you open the pages of this true crime anthology you will quickly learn that the criminal world specifically can be as bizarre as it is dangerous. In the following book, you will be captivated by mysterious missing person cases that defy all logic and a couple cases of murderous mistaken identity. Follow along as detectives conduct criminal investigations in order to solve cases that were once believed to be unsolvable. Every one of the crime cases chronicled in the pages of this book are as strange and disturbing as the next.

The twelve true crime stories in this book will kee...


----------



## KBoards Admin

UnCommon Origins: A Collection of Gods, Monsters, Nature, and Science (UnCommon Anthologies Book 2), by P.K. TylerUnCommon Origins presents 22 depictions of moments on the precipice, beginnings both beautiful and tragic. Fantastical stories of Creation, Feral Children, Gods and Goddesses (both holy and horrific), and possibilities you never dared imagine come to life.
Including stories from some of the most talented Speculative Fiction and Magical Realism authors around, UnCommon Origins will revisit the oldest questions in the universe:
Where did we come from? 
and 
What comes next?

Featuring:
The Hanging Gardens of Brooklyn by Rhoads Brazos
Aplanetary by Holly Heisey, Author
Glass Heart by Sacha Hope
Cultural Gleanings by Deanne Charlton 
Fringling by J.D. Harpley - Astral Scribe
<br ...A Second Helping, by Andria GaskinsWith honesty and humor, this modern-day romance captures the joys and frustrations of starting over and falling in love for the second time. A heartwarming story that concludes with a few tempting recipes that guide this old-school love affair.

Michelle Taylor knows what it's like to be cheated on. And following the death of her best friend, she was ready to change her life. She returned to her maiden name, sold her specialty food store and moved back home with her boys. A chance encounter at a local BBQ restaurant lands her the perfect contractor to revive an old farmhouse she purchased during her divorce. Not only is he qualified for the job, he's the first man in a long time to make her feel good about herself. But when he...Chasing Colt: An Anderson Brother Novel, by Kristin ColeyColt's spent the past four years running from his family's betrayal and the daughter they kept secret from him. His dream of a pro football career has come to pass but nothing he does fills the emptiness inside of him. Until an accident during a blinding snowstorm requires him to be rescued by a surprising woman.

Sophie's only trying to get to her family's cabin when the snowstorm knocks her off course and directly in the path of the sexiest man she's ever seen. They're forced together during the duration of the storm and it would be a fantasy come true if only he wasn't so grumpy.

Trapped together during the storm, secrets are revealed and a bond is forged. But when reality comes knocking will the spark the...Sometimes We Ran 3: Rescue, by Stephen DrivickFive years have passed since the zombie apocalypse swept across the world. The remnants of humanity struggle to survive against Red-Eye, man-eating monsters that hide among the post-apocalyptic ruins of civilization.

The survivors of Cannon Fields live behind their high iron fences and sturdy gate growing food, raising their children, and try to keep out the horrors of the outside world - living and dead. They hope for a day when fences and gates aren't needed anymore and someone puts the world back together.

During a trade mission, John Linder and his best friend Claire, cross paths with a stranger on a noisy motorcycle. He proposes an exchange - vital medicine for help in getting his friends to safety. The trip w...Stolen Prophet (The Prophet's Mother Book 1), by Julian M. ColemanThey aren't quite human.

Evie appears to be a single mother and small businesswoman. But she is much more than she appears. As a young girl, Evie fled a punitive cult when she was expected to take her mother's life during an elaborate ritual. Without her leadership the cult disbanded.

Eventually, she fell in love and gave birth to Victor. He grows up to become a gifted young boy. His classmates nickname him, Prophet. One afternoon while at school, young Victor is kidnapped.

Evie slips into an unendurable agony. She surrenders to her dark power and unleashes the fury of a wounded demigoddess. She traps the southern city in an icy hell as she creeps into the minds of the inhabitants. Madness and d...SUCCUBUS: Demonic Duel (Paranormal Succubus Shifter Curse Menage ) (Threesome Fantasy Demon Short Stories), by Amanda KnightThis book will flush the blood from your face.
Includes FREE Bad Boys Collection Romance!
For a limited time only, this book includes another FREE collection romance! 
Paige is fighting for her husband soul as a Demon appears before them and claims Conner's life.
Can Paige submit herself to a mind game and win a duel between her and the powerful demon in a contest. 
But Paige has yet to realised who is the real monster...
This frighting novel is guaranteed to make your hands quake!

Demonic Duel is a short story frightning horror story.

Warning: This book contains Explicit content and is intended for adult eyes only!

About the author:...Come Not When I Am Dead, by R.A. EnglandA timeless tale played against the backdrop of an idyllic rural England.

Gussie is working by the river when she comes across a dead body. But who is it and how did it get there? The story begins in rural Devon, late summer 2015 and then goes back in time to the spring to learn the events that led to the discovery of the corpse.

Gussie, you would think, lives rather a charmed life in the beautiful house left to her by her grandma. She is having a relationship with the (married) local vet Charlie, whom she is passionate about. She has a friend and lodger called Jo, and an honorary grandfather, Frank (who is also head of the local police).

Gussie and her lover Charlie spend their lives together in ...Dicing with the Gods: Grug Smash Book 1 (Grug Smash Novels), by Sean McKenzieMeet Grug Smash. Grug not so smart. Then Grug find magic amulet.

Grug Smash is a barbarian adventurer, and he's happy that way. He's lived his life one mission and one tankard of ale at a time, doing his best to live up to his name and smash as much as one barbarian can. When Grug stumbles upon a magical amulet that boosts intelligence, his simple world begins to fall apart. He realizes that his life, his identity, is little more than a poorly-written backstory, and the gods themselves may be playing games with actions and existence. As Grug's world crashes down around him, he must battle a sorcerer intent on ruling the world, wrestle with an inability to understand his past, and contend with the gods, who seem to have taken...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Fallen Sun: The Great War, by Harule StokesJocelyn Martinez was not a warrior, she was a teacher. But, when her country began losing the war with its southern neighbor, Keynosa, she answered the call to arms. She agreed to be transformed into a living war machine. She agreed to become a Finger of God.

Three years later, nearly half of her country, the Northern Alliance, lies in utter ruins. Yet, over countless battles, she and her brothers- and sisters-in-arms have turned the tide. Now poised to finally defeat Keynosa's powerful Guardsmen army, they are confronted with a threat that may cost them the war. The process that transformed them into the world's most powerful weapons, is also driving them insane.

Despite 42 years of life, losing both parents, and ...Items May Have Shifted: How to Travel With Your Baby or Toddler, by NJS KayeDo you know why babies really cry on planes? Or what sends the most traveling tots to the hospital? Believe it or not, infants used to be stowed in the overhead compartment on airplanes. There is a better way, and it involves duct tape.

It is easy to travel with babies, toddlers, even twins, without losing your mind or your moxie! Combining tested guerrilla tactics with scholarly research, Items May Have Shifted: How to Travel With Your Baby or Toddler offers guidance on everything from altitude sickness to zoological hazards for the under 5 set.

This book will help you:
•	Develop goodwill on an airplane with a crying baby
•	Master the B STUPID packing list
•	Get a picky toddler to eat myst...The Lover's Eye (A Time Travel Series Book 2), by Barbara BestA heated clash between modern-day thinking and 19th century ideals emerges, as fiercely independent and impetuous Jane Peterson and her deep-seated love Bryce McKenzie from 2013 must each struggle to exist in 1863 wartime America. Follow Jane as she learns to let go of everything she thought she knew about herself and gains the courage to make tough choices that will alter history, including her own, forever. Encounter the cruel truths Bryce must face about Jane's disappearance and ominous plot that involves him in an unbelievable event. Discover the dark and compelling secrets behind supernatural forces that will sweep you back, once again, to the vibrant people of the past and bloody backdrop of the great American Civil War. T...Whisper Independence, by T.J. PattersonAdora is a young woman reveling in a fierce independence, only to find herself a prime candidate for human-looking aliens whose government has plans for her and those like her. Genetically transformed Humiens who deceptively call themselves Guardians want to use people like Adora as test subjects to create their own brand of citizens. Adora's only protection must come from Zane, a similar being whose unnatural magnetism she can't deny. But the Guardians have some problems of their own. As young Humiens join the ranks, the Guardians' methods and successes are questioned and a newbie struggles to conform and truly become one of them. Time is running out, and Zane must reveal his own identity and convince Adora to put herself under his protect...Spring in Skiathos: The Perfect Summer Read (Escape to the Islands Book 1), by Holly GreeneA gorgeously escapist summer read set in idyllic Skiathos, and the first in a series of evocative Greek Island holiday novels from the bestselling author of the ESCAPE TO ITALY series. Grab a cocktail, sit back, relax and Escape to the Islands...

Life is sweet for Joanna Nelson until the day she gets a call from a lawyer in Greece that knocks her for six.

Her father, whom Joanna has never met, has died. Her mum was always reticent to discuss her brief holiday romance many years before on a tiny Greek Island called Skiathos, and all her life Joanna's tried to fill in the blanks. 
Her dad ran a small hotel on the island, and according to the lawyer, has left the property to her.

Her boy...The Lost Chronicles of Ara: The Mirkwood Codex, by Stephen Hillard"The Lost Chronicles of Ara: The Mirkwood Codex"

In "Creation" and "Perdition", Volumes One and Two of "The Chronicles of Ara", we learned of a series of "lost" documents that allegedly map the escape of both man and god from imminent catastrophe. When the first of these documents is discovered in London, entitled "The Mirkwood Codex", the secrets contained therein expose far more than expected.

Centuries ago, a telling section of "Beowulf" was composed in a strange, almost Elvish language and discreetly hidden. In 1939, decades prior to author J.R.R. Tolkien authenticating the document in "Creation", the Nazis infiltrated Bletchley, believing the sought-after book of legend to be present within the walls of it...Vengeance Rising The Eurasia Incident (Petrel Series Book 1), by William G HoffmanThe day finally came when I exited hyperspace. "This is Lieutenant John Wolfe piloting the LRT-14 Petrel," I said after opening a channel to transmit the message to two heavily armored destroyers racing to my position.

"This was supposed to be an easy trip. All I had to do was pick up scientists from a research planet designated as U-581. The enemy had other plans."

Follow the adventures of John Wolfe as his easy trip changes into something else. Planetary invasions, saving an enemy that you hate, and finding the love of your life might just be the relaxation that he needs after his last mission....Dandelion Girl: A YA Mystery (Part One of Three), by M.B. BorchardtEighteen-year-old Celia Lindberg moves from Seattle to the Swedish town of Björkby where her father was born. Eager to get to know her Swedish family and immerse herself in the language and culture, Celia makes friends and starts school. But she soon discovers that her father's hometown is full of dark secrets and that her life in Sweden and uncovering her family's past comes with a deadly price.

Dandelion Girl Part 1: Published June 6
Dandelion Girl Part 2: Expected September 1
Dandelion Girl Part 3: Expected December 1...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Trading Salvos: A Kate Adams Novel (Kate Adams Series Book 1), by Holly Bell Finance professor Kate Adams is reeling. After her husband's unexplained death, she runs away to the remote Alaskan wilderness to catch her breath, get back on her feet, and complete her research sabbatical in peace.

But even at the ends of the earth, Kate can't shake one nagging question: What was her husband working on before he died?

As Kate continues her research into unusual financial phenomena across the globe, a picture slowly starts to emerge, and suddenly, her husband's death doesn't look so accidental.

Together, Kate and Brad, a former flame and CIA officer, dig deeper into the mystery, and a global-scale financial conspiracy comes into focus.

...Tales of Allazar: Black, Gold & Sage (Tales of Allazar Season 1), by Chrishaun Keller-HannaAllazar - a beautiful and dangerous world filled with magiera (partial magic that gives life and sentience to all flora and fauna), human, humaniforms, and monsters great and small.

Tales of Allazar: Black, Gold, and Sage, is the story of the assassins with a changed hearts, fighting for what matters most.

Black - the Black Forest, a forbidding land where every plant and animal can kill - the place that stands between a cruel life and freedom.

Gold - the House of Praina, the former home of the Josi, Fenta, and Monty Toren - full magic humans raised to be assassins, a fate no child should face.

Sage - Sage Allecoure, the Toren's only hope to navigate through the dangers of the Forest and...A Glimmer of Destiny: Book 1 of the Glimmer Steel Saga, by Spencer PiersonA Glimmer of Destiny 
How can one moment in a young man's life become the turning point between doom and deliverance for an entire world?

Aiden Finn is an orphan, comfortable in his quiet life working at the School of Breen when everything is turned upside down by a casual bet between two young nobles. One that cause him to use the forbidden Glimmer Stones which create constructs of physical light, and by law only nobles are allowed to touch.

Threatened with death by duchy law and evil forces intent on capturing him and his dark secret, Aiden is forced to learn how to control this emerging power to save all that he holds dear. However, will that which saves him also be ...Angel's Kiss (Angel Series Book 1), by Melanie TomlinWith a mob contract on her head, Helena has kept a low profile, trying to survive by living off the streets. Numb with cold and near starvation, she awaits death in an abandoned house, and gets more than she bargained for, in the form of a vampire.

When an angel - Danizriel - arrives on the scene, he is puzzled to find Helena still alive and the vampire dead. Intrigued, he shelters her and together they discover that she has become something neither of them expected.

Their growing attraction is soon threatened when news of Helena's unnatural abilities quickly spreads. She becomes the target of a deadly hunt by vampires and Danizriel is placed in an impossible situation when he is told he must kill her.
...Tranquil Fury: The Anti-Matter Chronicles (The Matter Chronicles Book 1), by P.G. Thomas(Re-edited in 2016) For your reading enjoyment, all three books of the Anti-Matter Chronicles were released at the same time.

Four high school students shook their heads in disbelief; Lauren and Logan, fraternal twins, Eric the football captain, and John the intellectual prodigy, as they looked up to the three suns blazing high in the sky, and wondered, what had happened. As they scanned the horizons they could see nothing but deserted grasslands, and had no idea of where they were, but they were not on Earth. They remembered seeing the mountains from their bus windows, and the accident, as they now stared at that evidence in the field of tall grass. And lying unconscious, Zack and Ryan. What started off as a normal school day,...Gray Panthers Captain Short Blade, by David GuentherIn December 2128, the war with the Libra Alliance ended when the Dixie fleet diverted an asteroid into the Libra home world, killing nearly all life there. The collapse of the Libra Alliance created a major power vacuum. Old enemies that had been kept in check by the Alliance soon were once again at war with each other. Navy ships without homes became pirates. The restored League of Planets, now with a strong fleet and army, prepared to incorporate planets that had been part of the Libra Alliance into the league, by force if necessary. The Dixians, sick of war, were content to pick up life where it left off when the war began, though some members of the government desired more. The Gray Panthers of Earth began to mothball their fleet, safe ...THE WOLF'S SUN: Intrigue in 17th Century Brittany and Paris, by Karen CharbonneauIn this sweeping historical novel of 17th century France, the wrath and power of Louis XIV are felt all the way to Keltic Brittany near the Bay of the Dead.

The girl Anna is born into the peasant culture, a mixture of ancient pagan beliefs mixed with Catholicism. Taught the use of herbs by the women of her family, she also has the gift of healing - a power also attributed to French and English kings who were said to heal scrofula with their touch. This ability will cause one man, a physician, to attempt to use her for his own glorification, and another, a Jesuit, to seek her out to send her to a fiery death.

She is caught up in the Breton peasant rebellion of 1675 when, after years of hunger and fail...The Silver and Gold Deception: A Romantic Comedy, by Brenda G. BradleyDee thinks her life is finally perfect; she's found her "Mr. Right" and she has a great job. Things are going great until four masked men rob the store where she works-then things start to go horribly wrong. Bad luck seems to follow her everywhere, and when she finds a corpse in her bed, she knows she needs help. Agent Derek Branch sees the evidence pointing to the sexy Dee Carter, but his heart doesn't want to believe this woman capable of murder. When evil targets Dee, will Derek's duty to the FBI keep him from following his heart? Or will Dee go down for the crimes?
...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Raven's Peak (World on Fire Book 1), by Lincoln Cole A quiet little mountain town is hiding a big problem. When the townsfolk of Raven's Peak start acting crazy, Abigail Dressler is called upon to discover the root of the evil affecting people. She uncovers a demonic threat unlike any she's ever faced and finds herself in a fight just to stay alive. Abigail rescues Haatim Arison from a terrifying fate and discovers that he has a family legacy in the supernatural that he knows nothing about. Now she's forced to protect him, which is easy, but also to trust him if she wants to save the townsfolk of Raven's Peak. Trust, however, is something hard to have for someone who grew up living on the knife's edge of danger. Can they discover the cause of the town's insanity and put a stop ...Revenge: The Gray-Matter Chrolicles: Book 1 (The Matter Chronicles 4), by P. G. ThomasYour children kidnapped-a parent's worst horror! 
Unless you saw them disappear into the portal-then it becomes a nightmare! 
You can't tell the police-as they will never believe you, nobody will. 
So what do you do? You pray! And that is what Lauren did after her arrest.

With insufficient evidence and released from jail, those who would believe her gather to provide support: her husband Ryan, her brother Logan, and friends Eric and John, who had all returned from the magical lands of Calicon four years earlier. The place she desperately needed to get back to-because that was where her triplets were presently located.

Just as the abduction had been unanticipated, so was their exit fr...ST PETER'S KEYS: An enthralling international thriller (Nicolina Fabiani Series) (NICOLINA FABIANI CONSPIRACIES Book 5), by Yvonne CroweThe hardliner Traditionalists in the Vatican are at it again and will stop at nothing to unseat Callixtus IV, the 'do gooder' pope from St Peter's Chair.
The murder of the Papal Sacristan sets the world wondering what's afoot in the echoing halls of the Vatican.
The Augustinian Order of friars have filled the role of Papal Sacristan for over 700 years. Who would want to kill him? And why?
What significance does a medal of St Augustine hold?
Who are the Brotherhood of the Order of the Last Times? 
Once more Nicolina and David must outrun the forces allied against them as they find themselves once again plunging into the cloak-and-dagger world of opposing forces in Papal politics.
An explosive inter...Dark Fancy (Noble Passions Book 1), by Sabrina YorkDark Fancy, by Sabrina York
Book 1 in the steamy Regency Noble Passions Series

When Lady Helena Simpson flees an unwanted marriage to a revolting lord, she finds refuge with James, a charming, handsome man unlike any she's ever known. Helena concocts the perfect solution to her problem. She asks-begs-James to ruin her. Surely her betrothed will repudiate her if she is no longer pure. And if all her efforts fail and she still ends up married to a horrid man until the end of her days, she will at least once have known true passion.

But James is not all he seems. He is, in fact, a wicked lord with a dark fancy. When Helena awakens his desire, he becomes determined to take everything she has to offer and mo...The Cow and the Moon: An Illustrated Story About Farm Animals and Space, by A.C LouisOnce a week, a group of curious farmyard animals meet behind the chicken coop and swap theories about that huge, glowing ball in the sky the humans call "The Moon." Some of them believe it's an illusion of some sort, some believe it's alive and others think it's a place somewhere in the sky. As for Elsa, the cow, she's not sure about any of those theories, but she's willing to do anything in her power to find out the truth.

So begins Elsa's journey in search of her dreams - a journey full of twists and turns that will take her from the comforts of the farm into the tricky outside world, and maybe, just maybe, to the furthest reaches of space.

If you're looking for an all-ages story that will inspi...Mystery : Cozy Mystery: DEATH IN THE AIR SERIES (suspense, mystery, short reads) (short stories, murder, thriller), by Athena DorseyThis is a THREE STORY COZY MYSTERY SERIES that will promise to keep you entertained for hours.

This Series Includes:

1. DEATH IN THE AIR (Book 1)

2. DEATH IN THE AIR (Book 2)

3. DEATH IN THE AIR (Book 3) 
...The Awakened: Book One (The Axiom Series), by They escaped from their pods and their lives begin. 
Two men wake up in separate areas of a vast forest in the British Colombian Province of the former Canadian territory with no immediate sense of who they are and no knowledge of each other's existence. The strangest thing about them, however, is their appearance - their lack of hair, skin pigmentation or distinctive ethnicity - features that remind those they encounter of a deadly virus that once divided the world.
After wandering aimlessly through the wilderness for days, the two pale and translucent-skinned men find refuge in two distinct and forgotten communities. One of them is named "Mack" after he drifts into a small, ruined city inhabited by survivors of the w...Highlander Romance: Claimed by the Enemy Highlander (Historical, Scottish, Medieval) (Historical Scottish Highlander Short Stories Book 1), by Raina Wilde***FREE 5-BOOK HIGHLANDER ROMANCE BUNDLE INCLUDED AT THE END OF THIS BOOK!***

War. Passion. Love...

War is everything to Aigneis McGowan. Since her father's death, her life has been driven by one thing: revenge.

She is twenty-one-a beautiful, fiery woman; leader of her clan and undisputed swords-woman. But when she comes face to face with the object of her hate-the heir to the clan who killed her father-the views which have shaped her life are challenged in ways she did not think possible.

On the battlefield, leading her clan against the man she has come to love, Aigneis finds that some questions have no easy answers, and sometimes vengeance entraps us.
...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Just Pardon My French ((Hetta Coffey Series, Book ), by Jinx SchwartzHetta Coffey is a sassy Texan with a snazzy yacht, and she's not afraid to use it!
She's living aboard her forty-five foot boat in Mexico's spectacular Sea of Cortez, taking work where she can get it and, characteristically, she isn't all that concerned about any pesky legalities involved.
Docked at a pricey marina in La Paz, her cruising kitty is taking a hit, so when she's offered a dream job, she jumps on it. All she has to do is act as a courier, babysitting equipment and sensitive documentation for her former employer to their new offices in France.
Not only does she get to revisit a country she once lived in and loved, she'll meet with her significant other, Jenks Jenkins, in Paris. Oh là là! An easy jo...Grim Nora and the Secret of the Skull, by A. M. AlbaughWhen Nora Youngblood's father dies on her sixteenth birthday, it's the end of everything she ever knew. But a new journey begins with a skull-shaped pocket watch - the last gift from her father, a professor of archaeology. Where did this mysterious trinket come from, and why would a warlock named Kabos now be hunting her for it? Nora, now an orphan, finds protection under a wizard named Malachi, his handsome apprentice, Aidan, and a brother she never knew she had. As she learns the truth about her family's mysterious past, Nora seeks to uncover the secret of the skull, which leads to both a powerful and dangerous weapon. With the fate of the skull in her hands, she's lured into the hidden world of Dubhgail to combat th...Black Moon Sing (The Turquoise Path Book 1), by L. M. Hawke"A Tony Hillerman/Patricia Briggs mashup that kept me turning pages faster and faster... I want more!" - Aimee Easterling, author of the Alpha Underground series.

A dark force is targeting a secret enclave of shapeshifters in the desert southwest, delivering them to grisly fates. Suspected of witchery and cast out of her human society, it's up to Ellery Chee, a lone coyote shifter, to stop this dangerous magician before her world is destroyed.

But Ellery will have to team up with other outcast magic-users to get the job done. It's a tall order to find witches and fae who are willing to come out of hiding to save the shifters. It's even tougher to convince Hosteen Sikaadii, an all-too-human detective, ...Obsession (The Obsession Series Book 1), by brooke pagePART ONE OF THE OBSESSION SERIES (PREVIOUSLY KNOWN AS THE BLACK LETTERS SERIES)

Grand Rapids was my saving grace. My new job and my best friend kept me grounded, and far away from my past. This was my new life. And I was safe. But then I was transferred to Miami where I began working with Mitch Conklin, the site manager. He was sexy as sin, and irritating as hell. He drove me crazy, but I couldn't deny the chemistry. He was begging for me to take his bait, and I wanted to&#8230;

Until he found me.

My heart raced&#8230; 
My palms began to sweat&#8230; 
And the air was stolen from my lungs.

"Brooke Page not only delivers a suspenseful, erotic tale, but balances it incredibly well with a ...Orion's Rain: A Dystopian Love Story (Blue Spectrum Chronicles Book 4), by L.L. CraneI am a Monster, and Rain Deserves More...

It was Scarlett who launched me out of my craziness.
I raced to her, to Pan and Eagle. She was kicking her little legs, dressed in a red robe. Scarlett, I thought stupidly. She looks perfect in red. I reached for her and gently, helplessly cradled her in the same hands that had just killed a man.

Somehow we made it back to the Asters, back home. If Pan hadn't been there, I don't know what I would have done. But when I saw Rain, it was over. I had done this to her. Me.

She was nothing...a shell of the beautiful girl I fell in love with.

Guilt kicked in, because from the moment I first saw Rain, I knew there was only one woman ...VICTORIAN ROMANCE: Regency: Fallen Duchess (A Historical Murder Love Mystery Romance), by Tracey D MorganA Victorian debutante finds herself escaping danger, and she flees to the only person she can trust -- the handsome and charming fiance of her murdered cousin.

Lady Sarah Hughes, a recent debutante of 1890 London and was always in the shadow of her beautiful debutante cousin. After the tragic gruesome murder of her cousin, Sarah is forced into the limelight, and this time she cringes at the attention. Sarah can't escape her fate in becoming the killer's next target, especially when the killer is a mystery to everyone!

The only person who Sarah could trust her life to is the one person who was her secret untouchable romantic crush, Ross Hamilton. Ross desired one thing - justice for his fiance's ...ROMANCE: A Single Year (A Sweet & Clean Romance Novella) (Women's Adventure in Alaska Romance Book 1), by Renee HartWill Lauren manage to keep her vow of "no men" in the land of the midnight sun?

A successful journalist, Lauren Conrad has her dream job writing for a magazine in Boston. She even has a loyal following of readers. When she's confronted by her boyfriend's secret lover at a company party at the magazine she works at, Lauren "vows to swear off men for at least a year, maybe two or three."

Her cousin Amber invites her to share in an adventure, which is just what she's looking for after her public humiliation at work. She'll have to ditch her business suits and high heals for this undertaking.

Amber lives in Alaska and has some friends that need someone to house sit for them at their "off the grid" h...Intimate Disclosure (Kate Dawson Thriller Book 2), by John L. FlynnSomeone has a fetish for world destruction&#8230;

Inspector Kate Dawson is called to investigate a mass murder; a call that will change her life, and possibly the whole world-forever. 
Certain parents have been directed to put their children to death. They believe they are the Chosen Ones, destined by God to inherit the Earth. The charismatic leader of End Times Ministries, whose grand plan includes stoking the fires of Armageddon, has ordered parishioners to close ranks and prepare for a holy war.
Kate Dawson knows this is not God's will, but that of a dangerous, diabolical mind that controls the lives of his people.
"They plan to start a war!"

"Nearly a million people live in the San F...


----------



## KBoards Admin

One Good Man, by Beth LanierSarah Brandon seemed to have it all. She was an artist, entrepreneur and a successful marketing executive. Her business was thriving and to anyone who asked, so was her marriage and her life. After a devastating year of life-altering loss, Sarah is haunted and tortured by memories and betrayal. More than anything, she needs a change. Sarah leaves her childhood home in Atlanta, Georgia with her Doberman, Mochi, and sets out to find peace and balance once again in the breathtaking setting of rural Montana.

Sarah's search for peace is disturbed when she arrives in Kalispell. While setting up her art studio, Sarah meets her new neighbor Gordon Taylor, a handsome single father and his precious six-year-old son, Jeremy. Sarah l...Sacrifice (The Lacey Hannigan Series), by Elaine PiersonLife on Black Hills mountain has been peaceful and quiet for Lacey and Cole. Now that they're mated, it seems that nothing can come between them. That is, until a stranger from Lacey's past shows up with a startling revelation that not only changes their lives, but threatens to tear them apart forever.
Lacey's determination to keep her family safe brings out a side of her, she didn't know existed. After being captured by a ruthless human who'll stop at nothing to destroy her, she now understands how deep the need for vengeance can damage a person's mind and soul. 
Tortured and mentally broken, Lacey is forced to do the unthinkable in order to save the people she loves. Even if that means delving into the same kind of...Learning To Fly (TNT Force Cheer Book 1), by Dana BurkeyMax Turner is a tom boy through and through. Her favorite activities include hunting, fishing, playing sports, and running around with her neighbors Peter and Kyle. But, when Max meets some girls doing flips and tricks at the local trampoline park she gets introduced to a whole new world. With her dad's encouragement Max finds herself in a place she never imagined she would be: an all star cheerleading gym. TNT Force is one of the best cheerleading gyms in North Texas, and between the glitter, massive hair bows, and over the top dance moves Max is sure she has no place in the gym. But, as she soon learns, she has skills that even top cheerleaders and gymnasts work years to develop. Will Max tough it out and give cheerleading a chance, or wi...Yetunde: The Life and Times of a Yoruba girl in London (1), by Segilola SalamiYetunde is a series of stories that follows the every day life of 6 month old Yetunde as she's narrated African folktales by her mom Iya Yetunde whilst growing up in London. Iya Yetunde also tries to improve her Yoruba speaking ability, so we see a nice mish mash of Yoruba and English. The folktales are of West African origin.

You can read this book for FREE with Kindle Unlimited subscription 
Amazon Prime members can also read the book for FREE on kindle device

The book has been written in such a way that it can be enjoyed by both adults and children alike. Adults can read the book for their own enjoyment or as bedtime stories for kids ages 3-8 (even younger). Older children can read the book by themselve...A Nose for Murder: Cozy Mystery (A Riverside Lodge and Kennel Cozy Mystery Book 1), by Libby SaywellFor a limited time, only $0.99!
Daphne Coleman's life is not going at all as planned, and it just got worse. Here she is, back after college, working full-time now at her old summer job as kennel manager at Riverside Lodge and Kennel. So much for her hard-earned degree in Greek and Roman mythology!

To make matters worse, the Lodge is now owned by a former classmate and the homecoming queen, Cassandra Weatherstone, who's dating the love of Daphne's life while running the place into the ground with her outlandish ideas.

But that comes to a screeching halt when Daphne's Labrador Naiad sniffs out a dead body which turns out to be Cassandra, brutally stabbed.

Suddenly everyone is a s...A Paw-sible Theory: A Murfy the Cat Mystery, by Anna KernWhen Ethan Hille discovers his mother Alyx slumped over her kitchen table bleeding from a gash in her head, he suspects foul play. Who would want to hurt Alyx? Surely, her three cats - two small females, Misty and Pooky, and the old master, Murfy - couldn't know, although, they do seem very distressed over their mistresses' condition. The police investigator, Detective Smarts, is immediately suspicious of Ethan, wondering if the young man bashed his mom in the head earlier and then left only to return a short time later with Maggie to "discover" the injured woman. Neighbors had heard mother and son arguing - ostensibly about Ethan's spending habits.
The evidence quickly mounts and, before Alyx recovers and is released ...Alessandra, by Ann M PratleyAfter receiving news from her parents of a possible betrothal, Alessandra, an 18 year old with an ingrained belief that no-one would ever wish to marry her, finds herself in a love so great that at times she cannot breathe. To marry someone like herself - someone she can go on a sexual journey of learning and exploration with, who also has no previous experience in such pleasures - contributes to her finding a degree of emotional and physical love that she has never before realised could exist. But that love will be tested by someone from her past with sinister intentions, jealous of the physical love she shares with her husband. Someone set on doing whatever he can do - whatever he must do - to have the woman he desires, no matter the cost...Stories Gathered at the Kitchen Table: A Collection of Women's Memoirs, by Anne Randolph"Raw and unfiltered, meaningful writing from the heart." Bold women share the stories that bolstered their confidence to become business women, leaders, mothers, healers, politicians, artists, pilots and trendsetters. In the safe haven of Kitchen Table Writing, creators from the 1950s to Columbine write life stories that resonate with women across generations. Everyone has a story to tell, and the courageous women featured in this collection have done just that. Once a week for a year (some for more than four years!) these women wrote, shared, laughed, cried, and created a community of respect, appreciation, and support. They gathered at Kitchen Table Writing to "Write Your Life Story" and in the process changed their worlds and themselves....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Once and Future Wife, by David BurnettJennie Bateman has again fallen in love with Thomas, her former husband, but Tasha, one of his children, is determined to destroy their relationship. Jennie had done that herself a number of years earlier. In the midst of a manic episode, she had deserted Thomas and their two daughters, choosing, instead, a life of shameless debauchery. Years later, when she again made contact with her family, she was a different person. Even so, they wanted nothing to do with her. But time moves on. Circumstances change. Tasha knows of Jennie's earlier life and she has discovered that she still takes medication to control her behavior. She insists that even if Jennie takes the medication, she will u...Untouchable: A chillingly dark psychological thriller, by Sibel Hodge A Conspiracy. A cover-up. And a whistle-blower who knows too much. You think you know who to trust? You're wrong. And the truth may kill you...Untouchable is a chillingly dark psychological thriller from the No 1 Bestselling Author of Look Behind You. ~~ Inspired by real UK police investigations, this book contains scenes which some readers may find disturbing ~~ It's Maya and Jamie's anniversary, and she waits with excitement for him to return home for a celebratory dinner. There's a knock at the door. It's the police. Jamie has been found hanging in a local wood. His death is ruled a suicide, but Maya doesn't believe Jamie would take his own life. Someth...Those Who Would Be Gods: Book 1 of The Sorcerer Series, by Neil MethvenAeons ago the Sorcerers ruled the Earth. Before the War that ended their existence. Now one of their kind, the most powerful and evil of their race, has awoken. And he wants his world back....Letterbox Love Stories Volume I: International Romance Stories by the World Romance Writers, by Rose AndersonWhat if a life-changing letter arrived in today's mail? Now imagine it leads to love and adventure! From the northern British Isles, across the mainland of Europe, and on to Turkey, nine international Award-winning and Multi-published Romance Authors share spellbinding love stories told across time. This collection includes contemporary, historical and futuristic time travel romances touched by magic. And each begins with a letter...

MORE THAN WISHES by Rose Anderson
Raised on a sailor's tales of adventure and eager for her own, Stella Cunningham answers an advertisement for a traveling companion to the Orient. There she purchases an ancient bronze lamp with a secret. In the land of flying carpets and genies, Stella is...Erasing Scars: Herpes and Healing, by Dr. James D. Okun MDReaders learn how to use their mind power to overcome stress and help control outbreaks of herpes, shingles and other diseases caused or exacerbated by stress. It provides a method to understand and control the stressful forces on one's life which break down the immune system and open the door to disease....The Fourth Piece (Order's Last Play Book 1), by E. ArdellAdmitting what you are will end everything you know. Embracing who you are will start a war...

Life is great when you're good-looking and popular&#8230;so long as no one knows you're a vulatto. Being half-alien gets you labeled "loser" quicker than being a full vader. So it's a good thing Devon, Lyle, and Lawrence can easily pass for human-until the night of the party. Nothing kills a good time faster than three brothers sharing a psychic vision of a fourth brother who's off-world and going to die unless they do something. But when your brother's emergency happens off-planet, calling 9-1-1 really isn't an option.

In their attempt to save a brother they barely remember, Devon, Lyle and Lawrence expose...Yetunde: The Life and Times of a Yoruba girl in London (1), by Segilola SalamiYetunde is a series of stories that follows the every day life of 6 month old Yetunde as she's narrated African folktales by her mom Iya Yetunde whilst growing up in London. Iya Yetunde also tries to improve her Yoruba speaking ability, so we see a nice mish mash of Yoruba and English. The folktales are of West African origin.

You can read this book for FREE with Kindle Unlimited subscription 
Amazon Prime members can also read the book for FREE on kindle device

The book has been written in such a way that it can be enjoyed by both adults and children alike. Adults can read the book for their own enjoyment or as bedtime stories for kids ages 3-8 (even younger). Older children can read the book by themselve...Saga Vol. 6, by Brian VaughanAfter a dramatic time jump, the three-time Eisner Award winner for Best Continuing Series continues to evolve, as Hazel begins the most exciting adventure of her life: kindergarten. Meanwhile, her starcrossed family learns hard lessons of their own. Collects SAGA #31-36...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Liberty (Two Democracies: Revolution Book 1), by Alasdair ShawSpecial Pre-Order price!
Struggling with newfound sentience and desperately trying to repair itself, The Indescribable Joy of Destruction is a ship trying to find a new home. In a galaxy torn apart by generations of civil war, that isn't an easy task. Tired of being used as a killing machine, it has a huge decision to make: hide and save itself, or help other artificial intelligences achieve freedom. Unable to make the decision alone, it revives the sole human aboard - the enemy officer who crippled it.

Commander Olivia Johnson wakes to find herself in the infirmary of a strange vessel. Her nightmares deepen when she discovers it is the ship that attacked her destroyer. Even as she recovers from her physical...Heirs to the Throne (The Last King of Legend Book 1), by R. F. SteinhauerThirteen year old twin brothers Jack and Thomas Darren were unaware that magic and gods were real. Or that their world was a fabrication, created by those in the True World of Mythil as an exile called the Banishment. Or that Death was their Great Uncle, and all their suffering had served a purpose. Or that in the True World they were heirs to a legendary line of unbelievable power, and their coming, long prophesied, portends the Ending.

No, Jack and Thomas Darren knew none of these things. But soon they would. And finding themselves at the heart of an apocalyptic war, each must choose to which side they belong. For in the end only one can rule the Eternal Throne

Heirs to the Throne is the first book in The Last Ki...The White Dragon: A Claire-Agon Dragon Book (Dragon Series 4), by Salvador MercerThe Red Dragon is available for pre-order, release date scheduled for October 11. A thousand years ago, on the world of Claire-Agon, a war raged between men and dragons. Culminating a life's worth of work, Eric finally has his mercenary group,The Hunt, recognized by the royal realms of Agon. His first mission: to find the scourge of Highstone Pass. The encounter changes his life forever. Near death, accused of treason, and thought insane by his fellow mercenary leaders, Eric finds himself manipulated as a pawn, caught between the mighty realms of Ulatha and Kesh. Facing a destitut...Trouble and Treats (A Chocolate Centered Cozy Mystery Book 6), by Cindy BellAlly and Charlotte Sweet are excited to provide some of Charlotte's delicious chocolate brownies and other chocolate treats for a yard sale that is being held by a regular customer of 'Charlotte's Chocolate Heaven'.

But their focus changes when Ally discovers a dead body. Although everything points towards an accident, Ally and Charlotte believe that foul play was involved. While the cause of death is still being determined Charlotte and Ally, with a little help from hunky Detective Luke Elm look into the death. With the help of their chocolate loving customers and their cat, Peaches and pot-bellied pig, Arnold, they try to find out the truth. The suspects are piling up and Charlotte and Ally land up in trouble, but th...Any Given Sundae (Australian Amateur Sleuth Book 5), by Morgana BestA fun cozy mystery!
Sibyl Potts has finally been awarded her long-awaited property settlement, and her ex-husband has been sentenced for her attempted murder. Yet just as all seems well in her world, the body of one of Cressida's boarders is found in her cottage next to a half eaten ice cream sundae. When all the evidence points to Sibyl as the culprit, how will she solve the crime and prove her innocence?
All Morgana Best books are clean cozy mysteries.
This is a cozy mystery. It is a clean read.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR 
#1 Best-selling Cozy Mystery author, Morgana Best, lives in a sunny beachside town in Australia. She is owned by several animals: one highly demanding, rescued cat, and ...All you need is love: And a big handbag, by Julie HodgsonWhen the most bookish, clumsy geek manages to bag the most handsome,
beautiful man on campus - the man that all the other girls would happily
have thrown their Kappa Kappa Delta sisters under the bus for - then it
can't end well. But Maggie has beaten the odds and is ten years into her
marriage with Jack. However, the pages in the book of fairytales are
beginning to smolder and burn as she starts to question his fidelity.

Forced into action by her suspicions, and hindered by her over-sexed
mother and under-brained friend, Maggie embarks on a search for truth.
What she finds, however, is an adventure that throws her directly into
the claws of danger and will make her...The Reluctant Adventures of Fletcher Connolly on the Interstellar Railroad Vol. 2: Intergalactic Bogtrotter, by Felix R. Savage Some things call for a little payback &#8230; Fletcher Connolly had more to lose than he thought. After the destruction of the Skint Idjit, Fletch and the Idjit's crew face something far worse than the Butterfly-zillas of Suckass. In debt to Goldman Sachs to the tune of $50 million in cash, Fletch is willing to do just about anything to settle the balance. But when he is forced to swallow his pride and takes their new ship--the Intergalactic Bogtrotter--under the hiring hand of his greedy, piratical uncle, the situation spirals from desperate to outright lethal. Hit by a surprise attack and flung off the Interstellar Railroad into deep space, they find themselves dead-lined on a rogue planet. With...The 15-Minute Writer: How To Write Your Book In Only 15 Minutes A Day, by Jennifer BlanchardThis short, interactive book will teach you a simple method you can use to write your book--and build a writing habit--in only 15 minutes a day. Perfect for busy writers or writers who are easily distracted or who want a better way to make consistent progress with their writing.

Includes write ups from 15-minute writers who swear by the method. Also covers mindset, getting into a writing flow, how to clear mental clutter so you can focus during your writing session, and more....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hearts of Ashes, by Bienvenido Jr ButenArmed with instruments, Harmonist can create colored water to make ashes of those who wish tyranny over their hearts. Marked at birth, Silver, Arlis, Tardilumi, and Ayusteri must survive under a different set of laws; insidious and vile to the purity in their hearts. Survival is the only option.

Silver: My name is Silver Songheart, and with my violin I can create water that boils at sub-critical levels. A tool of the ancient here in a new age to protect those of my clan.

Arlis: I go by Young Master Arlis, and with my lute I can create songs that allows me to control cyan water, but no one with my title has made it past the age of eighteen.

Tardilumi: Tardilumi is the name, and my lyre's song only se...Allies and Enemies: Fallen, Book 1 (Allies and Enemies Series), by Amy J. MurphyAllies and Enemies: Fallen is the first book in this space opera series.

Purpose-bred soldier of the vast and far-reaching Regime, Commander Sela Tyron is as subtle as a hammer. To hammers, any problem can look like a nail, but the solutions aren't always that easy. When Sela encounters a son she is forbidden to know, falls in love with a man who is clearly off-limits, and is abandoned with her team on a planet full of insurrectionists, things get complicated...

Fans of galactic space opera and Firefly will delight in this "Indiana Jonesesque experience through space" and the introduction of a new kick-ass heroine in Sela Tyron.
___
Similar categories: space opera, military scifi, galactic empire, scien...If I Could Change My Race: Real Essays by Real People, by Guensie GrecyTwenty people from all around the world answer the following question: If you could change your race/nationality, what would you choose and why? In this book, you get to read the honest reflections of people from different countries, races, ages, and demographics. The answers to this question are not what most would expect. Read perspectives on race and nationality from people who live in the United States, India, the United Kingdom, Brazil, and Guyana, just to name a few. This book sparks an important conversation about assimilation, racism, and cultural rejection on a global perspective. You will learn a lot about the way people view their own race, such as whether it is a gift or a curse....Dare I Weep, Dare I Mourn? (Singles Classic), by John le CarréAt the height of the Cold War, the grocer Herr Dieter Koorp is living comfortably, even complacently, in the West German town of Lübeck. Then he receives a call from his estranged sister in East Germany, informing him of their father's untimely death. His father's last wish? To be buried in Lübeck. To carry out his father's request, Dieter will have to drive the corpse back across the border, with risks he discovers only when he arrives in the East. A haunting story from the world's most famous spy writer, John le Carré. Dare I Weep, Dare I Mourn? was originally published in The Saturday Evening Post, January 28, 1967. Cover design by Adil Dara. ...Blueberry Truffle Murder (A Maple Hills Cozy Mystery Book 3), by Wendy MeadowsMaple Hill Cozy Mysteries can be read in one to two hours. It is perfect for those moments when you are waiting at an appointment or want to enjoy a quick read. Nikki Bates's time in picturesque Maple Hills, Vermont has been far from the postcard scene she first imagined. While her chocolate shop is doing well, her personal life has hit a few snags&#8230; and bodies&#8230; along the way. Between exposing corrupt officials, unmasking the Mafia and solving more than a few murders, Nikki has made some friends and earned many enemies. 
Now, an old vendetta from her days in Atlanta has reared its head and followed her north, finding her nestled amongst the trees and chocolate, surrounded by gossip, intrigue and people that want ...Sorceress Found: A Gargoyle and Sorceress Prequel Story, by Lisa BlackwoodWhen Gregory, a gargoyle and Avatar to the gods, wakes to a new life, he finds the female half of his soul is missing. He soon learns she has been captured by their oldest enemy-the Lady of Battles. And that ancient rival has forced his soulmate to be reborn as a vulnerable child. To save her, Gregory will risk everything even if he must pay the ultimate price for his loyalty.

This series is not YA; it is Urban Fantasy.

Author's Note: Sorceress Found is a prequel short story and contains sample chapters for Sorceress Awakening. It was previously published under the title Beginnings and it is part of an Urban Fantasy series with a strong romantic subplot.

Sorceress Found takes place twelve years befor...Alien Romance: MINE: The Alien's Prize: Scifi Alien Abduction Invasion Romance, by Eva BoazWhen Mia finds herself in the wrong place, at the wrong time, the bold and daring scientist has a hard time understanding what these savage aliens want from her.

Not the kind of male who thought like others, Maxton was not able to understand his troops' need for baser pleasures. But, he wasn't going to deny them that pleasure after everything
they had been through over the past few years. It was just unfortunate that it was what they had chosen to do on the first night back.

But, then a single glimpse of this exotic creature changed it all&#8230;

The fearless, strong alien warrior swallowed hard as his eyes drank in this entirely strange creature in front of him. He wanted her for his own m...The Moon Master's Ball, by Clara Diane ThompsonA Magical Retelling of a Beloved Fairy Tale!

After her terrifying experience there several years ago, the one place young housemaid Tilly longs to avoid is Bromley's Circus. But when kindly Lord Hollingberry begs her to deliver a message to the mysterious Moon Master hidden away among the circus dwellers, Tilly can't refuse . . . and finds herself ensnared in a web of enchantment cast by the loathsome Mrs. Carlisle and her beautiful goddaughter....


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Rat Collector (Age of End Book 1), by Chris YeeDO THE AGELESS LIVE FOREVER?

In pursuit of an old friend, wanderer Vince Vigo stumbles upon Snow Peak, a small mountain village. When villagers start to go missing, Vince must convince the others that Saul Shepherd, once his best friend, is an extremely dangerous foe. Delving deep into his childhood, Vince explores memories of his complex relationship with Saul, and recalls the mysterious man who changed both of their lives forever. After two hundred years, Vince must finally confront Saul. But can he bring himself to kill his only friend?

For a sprawling adventure with elements of science fiction and mystery, purchase The Rat Collector today.

The Rat Collector is the first of three books...Melt With You (A Totally '80s Romance Book 1), by Addison MooreSeptember 1984 Junior year is really shaping up to be something. After three years of trying, I finally made the cheer squad. And on the last day of summer practice the demigod of Glen Heights High, Joel Effing Miller, finally notices me-right after he runs me over and lands my leg in a cast. Yeah, junior year is really shaping up to be something. I swear I didn't see her. But I'm making it up to her every way I can. I'm driving her to school, helping her to all of her classes. I've never met anyone so down to earth-a girl who actually likes the things I like.

Melissa Malinowski is a breath of fresh air. I can't stop thinking about her. I swear I didn't see her, but I should have. Melissa is too beautiful to mi...Drab to Sex Goddess in 365 Days, by Ann M PratleySarah. A wife and mother questioning her level of contentment in life. What starts out as a simple idea to get out of the house and active after years of physical and emotional neglect to herself, results in Sarah embarking on a year long journey that not only expands and pushes her body and her mind, but also, through an online dating site, provides her with the chance to explore the depths of her sexuality and sensuality as a woman, and go in directions that even she had never even imagined would be possible for her. Read her journal of her thoughts, actions and experiences as she moves forward through her year of change... ...Murder On The Oceania (A Cruise Ship Cozy Mystery - Book 1), by Elizabeth Martin~~ Read for FREE ~~

"Murder On The Oceania" is Book 1 in A Cruise Ship Cozy Mystery Series.

A cute and light cozy mystery for when you are looking for a not too serious short-read.

This is the second edition which has been recently rewritten, edited and offensive words removed. A very enjoyable read.

Kendra Phillips is living the dream. She works in a luxury cruise ship as a catering director, gets to travel to international destinations, and experiences food from around the world on a daily basis. After years of working in the hotel industry, she feels right at home in Golden Circle Cruise Liner.

That is, until the cruise is shaken up with a death at sea.

Denn...A Haunted Invitation (A Lin Coffin Mystery Book 5), by J A WhitingThis is book 5 in the Lin Coffin series. Although the main mystery is solved in each story, the books should be read in order for the most enjoyment as story lines run from book to book. 
Lin Coffin has been hired to landscape the front garden of an old Nantucket mansion. The owner of the home complains that workers are making noise late at night just outside her window, but no one else ever sees these men. 
While Lin and her cousin, Viv, with the help of several others, work to solve the mystery of the strange late-night disturbances, a ghost appears and asks Lin for her help.
This story has ghosts and some mild paranormal elements....A SENSE OF DISCOVERY(A GRIPPING PSYCHOLOGICAL SUSPENSE NOVEL), by PETER MARTINWhen Garry's mother dies, he's devastated. It's not only her death, but her last words to him. He embarks on a search to uncover the truth. What follows is a dangerous journey. A journey full of unforeseen pitfalls, which could ultimately put both his life, and the lives of his whole family in jeopardy....The Dark Garden: A Bobby Owen Mystery, by E.R. Punshon Late in the afternoon a man, unidentified, had been seen to throw a glove into the Midwych, Wychshire and Southern Canal&#8230; Osman Ford said he would kill the lawyer Mr. Anderson. So when the latter is found dead, with a bullet in the back, the disagreeable Mr. Ford is top suspect. But the lawyer's office was also a cauldron of repressed feelings, and not all the staff are sorry to see the lawyer's demise. In particular, Inspector Bobby Owen fears the dark, brooding clerk Anne Earle. Will her quest for justice lead her to a terrible fate of her own, amid family secrets and lies? The novel combines a satisfying whodunit with elements of the fantastic and macabre, and contains some of Punshon's best set-pieces. T...Her Dangerous Visions (The Boy and the Beast Book 1), by Brandon BarrThe Beasts threaten to conquer the portals that exist on every world, and only a farm girl named Winter is given the power to stop them. Fierce, soulful, and sensual, Her Dangerous Visions combines the shocking and the spiritual. On the world of Loam, all who try to escape the farmland are put to death. As Winter's family plans their escape, disturbing visions plague her mind. As a child, she was made a Seer by the gods, but now as a young woman, she must either cower away from the terrifying visions of the future, or face them head on and dare to put her life in peril. On the world of Hearth, Nightmares crawl out of the East to devour entire villages. Meluscia is eager to stop ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Shadow Born: a New Adult Urban Fantasy Novel (Shadows of Salem Book 1), by Jasmine WaltChicago Police Detective Brooke Chandler is keeping a secret&#8230; and if she's not careful, it could get her killed.

Brooke is no stranger to the supernatural. In Chicago, vampires are just as prevalent as drug lords, and infinitely more bloodthirsty. So when her partner and fiancé dies in a mysterious fire while chasing down a lead in Salem, she suspects something dark and otherworldly is at play.

Blessed with the ability to see into the past by touching inanimate objects, Brooke transfers to the Salem PD, hoping her talent will help her get to the bottom of things. Between dodging assassination attempts and being stonewalled at every turn, the going is tough. Add in a mysterious fae club owner with secr...New Prints In Old Calico, by Jennifer LynnAmanda Bradshaw, a librarian from modern day New York City, is suddenly transported to Calico, a small 1880s era western town. Without warning, she becomes the new schoolmarm in Calico instead of a librarian. Bewildered by this sudden change in scene, she is befriended by the sheriff, Austen Riley, and a sympathetic saloon owner named Lil. Riley is a man with dark secrets and an axe to grind with rancher Matt Mallory, who turns Amanda's life inside out. Matt is handsome, determined to win her as his wife, but his shady reputation leaves a lot to be desired. Still, Amanda is attracted to him as they flirt and tease, argue and banter their way towards love. As Matt, Amy, and Matt's young daughter, Molly, struggle to become a family...Diana The Abduction: Mystery Solved, by Rania AlammarThis book presents compelling evidence that the fate of Diana Princess of Wales was more terrifying than generally believed. What happened was a masterly designed plot to deceive all of us. The accident in the tunnel in 1997 still affects the hearts and the minds of the people. Why? Because the mystery was never resolved and the truth is an energy that is impossible to be settled if not unveiled and the lies were exposed.

After more than six years of research into the case of Princess Diana, using a number of investigative books, a totally new explanation is now offered.

Rania Alammar, a Saudi ex-journalist, shares her insights in the case from a completely new perspective. Her search for answers to many previou...The Mysterious Amish Suicide (The Amish Detective Series) (Amish Mystery and Romance), by Hannah Schrock DOWNLOAD FOR FREE WITH KINDLE UNLIMITED 
Leah Kauffman is distraught when she learns of her beloved brother's death. It all seems like a terrible nightmare, which only gets worse when the police confirm it was suicide after pulling Levi's body from the storm-swollen river.

The Amish community rallies together to support Leah and her father in their time of grief, but Leah can't accept such a simple explanation. She knew her brother better than anyone, and she refuses to believe that he would have thrown away the precious gift of life. With the help of her lifelong best friend, Jonah, Leah embarks on a mission to uncover the truth about her brother's untimely death.

Was Levi really so distraugh...Je t'aime: A Billionaire BWWM French Man Marriage Romance, by Shanade WhiteLaunch Sale: Just 99c for 24 hours only! Save 75% over the regular price of $3.99.

A whirlwind romance story by Shanade White of BWWM Club.

Kendra can certainly stand the heat in the kitchen.

This talented chef has spent her entire life perfecting her cooking skills.

Now her dreams have come true with a job offer at a five star restaurant in Paris!

In the city of lights, Kendra meets Remy, an heir to a billion dollar shipping fortune.

After an intense and passionate love connection, Remy proposes and Kendra marries her dreamy billionaire.

But everything comes with a price, and Remy and Kendra soon find tragedy butting into their happiness.

<br ...Hunger: Last Man Standing Book 1, by Keith TaylorBangkok, March 2018. The world looked on as millions of innocent lives were snuffed out in a matter of hours. Millions of men, women and children slaughtered without mercy, killed by a violent mob that attacked without reason, motive or warning. Tom Freeman saw the aftermath. He reported on the tragedy and looked into the eyes of the sole survivor, and what he saw looking back sent him running home to the United States. Back to safety. Back to a place where the world makes sense, and the putrid stink of the dead doesn't haunt his nightmares. He didn't run quickly enough. They're coming. Remain indoors... Gather supplies... Find a weapon... They're here. <br...The Last Infidel, by Spikes DonovanIn future America, where Islamists control most of the east coast, cynical and selfish ex-sheriff Cody Marshall oversees a small, dwindling team of construction workers as they finish building the largest mosque ever built. When Cody accidentally finds a way to escape from the small, Tennessee town held by Bashar el Sayed's Islamic Front Army, he acts on it; but he's thwarted at the last minute by the actions of a covert agent who happens to be his ex-fiancée. But when it becomes clear that Cody's men face certain death on the last day of Ramadan, and when he learns that Chattanooga is now in the cross hairs of Islam's most fanatical army, Cody must decide whether to save himself or the people he loves. Will he run from his resp...The Sound of My Soul, by Patti WilliamsWe all live in a fantastic world&#8230;
&#8230;a few access the magic

Sallie has spent years creating her perfect life. After a professional misstep puts her hard-won career in jeopardy, she is further rocked by a call from her brother urging her to return to her childhood home to reunite with her estranged family and aid her ailing father.

Torn between looking back and forging ahead, she must decide whether to rebuild herself from the ground up or finally lay the past to rest by opening her heart to forgiveness and reconciliation. As each chapter unfolds, Sallie's angel guides provide advice and illumination to help her along her path.

This is the story of a woman at a crossroads in her life who learn...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Tidal Patterns (Golden Shores Book 1), by Rachelle PaigeElizabeth Shaw is the preeminent, and only, wedding planner at the historic beach resort on an island off the Georgia coast. She's sure she'll land the newly created role overseeing all major events. Then she'll get a raise and won't be forced to leave.

Mark Edwards doesn't need any more stress. He's ready to slow down and enjoy the tiny seaside town he calls home. His boss pushes him to apply for the new management position and he agrees. After a decade in catering, he's sure he can do the events job without any trouble.

Neither counted on the other getting in the way.
...Queen of a Kind, by Sheila Michelle13-year-old wealthy heiress Grace Garrett has everything most girls would want. A loving family, a wardrobe to die for, and a house that looks more like a hotel than a home - and she doesn't take any of it for granted. But there is one thing Grace doesn't have that she wants - she wants to be Beaumont High School's 20th Queen.

Beaumont High School in Paradise, Nevada is not your typical, wealthy high school. Having been around for 100 years, it has traditions that no other school has, and the one tradition that stands out among them all is one that they've had for the past 75 years, and that's their prestigious Beaumont High School Queen. A Beaumont Queen is nothing like a one-night-reign Homecoming or Prom Queen, a Beaumont Qu...A Curse upon the Saints (Dogma, Souls, and Chains Book 1), by J. Rutger MadisonA Tale of Slavery, Survival, and Holy War For eight years the two major religions of Seluku's Expanse fought a brutal holy war. With one on the cusp of victory, a race of goat-like slavers attacked in hopes of conquering a divided human race. The two warring faiths were forced to unite to confront a common enemy. Now a war-weary soldier, his idealistic sister, and a devoted father must put their religious differences aside to prevent the enslavement of humanity. A Curse Upon the Saints is an epic flintlock fantasy novel that features religious conflict, demons, magic, and a battle for freedom over slavery. If you like captivating worlds, religious undertones, and the smell of black powder then you'll love J. Rutger...Miss Seeton, By Appointment (A Miss Seeton Mystery Book 6), by Hampton CharlesWho should be hobnobbing with the great and the good at a Buckingham Palace garden party but little Miss Emily Seeton, retired teacher and artistic sleuth. It seems there may be a traitor amongst HM's faithful retainers.

But while Miss Seeton is viewing shrunken heads and other royal treasures with Sir Wormelow Tump, a plan is being hatched by a titled crook to steal valuables of a different kind - a fabulous set of Lalique jewelry. So the battling brolly must make the most of her royal appointment and literally 'use her head' to save the day.

Serene amidst every kind of skullduggery, this eccentric English spinster steps in where Scotland Yard stumbles, armed with nothing more than her sketchpad and umb...Shattered Sun (The Sentinel Trilogy Book 3), by Michael WallaceA desperate alliance of human and Hroom factions gather to defeat Apex, a brutal alien menace who has vowed to exterminate all civilized races from the sector.

The final book of the Sentinel Trilogy....The Earl's Wallflower Bride (Marriage by Arrangement Book 3), by Ruth Ann NordinHelena, Melissa, and Chloe are arranging marriages, but not all will go smoothly on the way to a happily ever after&#8230; Warren Beaufort, the Earl of Steinbeck, prides himself on having the best of the best. From his furnishings in his townhouse to his clothes, he chooses everything with the intention of impressing others. And more than that, he has amassed a fortune that is the envy of many in London. One thing he lacks, however, is an heir. In order to get the heir, he'll need a wife. Lady Iris, the Duke of Hartwell's daughter, has money, but she lacks both grace and looks. One thing she does have, however, is the good sense to know a gentleman like Warren is all wrong for her, which is why she's horrified to l...A Brief History of Vice: How Bad Behavior Built Civilization, by Robert Evans"Mixing science, humor, and grossly irresponsible self-experimentation, Evans paints a vivid picture of how bad habits built the world we know and love." -David Wong, author of John Dies at the End History has never been more fun-or more intoxicating. Guns, germs, and steel might have transformed us from hunter-gatherers into modern man, but booze, sex, trash talk, and tripping built our civilization. Cracked editor Robert Evans brings his signature dogged research and lively insight to uncover the many and magnificent ways vice has influenced history, from the prostitute-turned-empress who scored a major victory for women's rights to the beer that helped create-and destroy-South ...Please Enjoy Your Happiness: A Memoir, by Paul Brinkley-Rogers"The most romantic memoir you're likely to read in a lifetime." -Elin Hilderbrand, New York Times bestselling author of Here's to Us

An evocative memoir. A beautiful journey to half a century and half a world away. An ageless love story.

Pulitzer Prize-winning war correspondent Paul Brinkley‑Rogers has lived an adventurous life all over the world. But there is one story he cannot forget: that of his haunting love affair with a mysterious older Japanese woman in 1959. Paul was a sailor aboard the USS Shangri‑La that long‑ago summer when he met Kaji Yukiko in the seaport of Yokosuka. A fierce intellectual, Yukiko shared her astonishing knowledge of literature, f...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, folks--

The HTML/blog version of Book Discovery day was posted by mistake.  Our crack team is going to be fixing it momentarily!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Betsy-- fixed!  These Book Discoveries will be posted on the blog later today.


Just Pardon My French (Hetta Coffey Series, Book , by Jinx SchwartzHetta Coffey is a sassy Texan with a snazzy yacht, and she's not afraid to use it!
She's living aboard her forty-five foot boat in Mexico's spectacular Sea of Cortez, taking work where she can get it and, characteristically, she isn't all that concerned about any pesky legalities involved.
Docked at a pricey marina in La Paz, her cruising kitty is taking a hit, so when she's offered a dream job, she jumps on it. All she has to do is act as a courier, babysitting equipment and sensitive documentation for her former employer to their new offices in France.
Not only does she get to revisit a country she once lived in and loved, she'll meet with her significant other, Jenks Jenkins, in Paris. Oh là là! An easy jo...Pumpkintown Perils: A Cozy Mystery Collection (Wild Wild Witch Mystery Bundle Book 1), by Aubrey LawMurder, Mystery, Magic, Myth. Welcome to Pumpkintown.
Wanda practices witchcraft and owns a magic supply shop in the enchanted forest called Jagged Wood. She drinks, dances, and has a weakness for attractive men. She's also a promising part-time private investigator. Wanda's pet, Jinxy, refuses to eat cat food and demands that she be served fresh fish daily. Fortunately for Jinxy, Wanda loves her cat more than she does most people.

Sam is crazy about Wanda but as an overweight leprechaun he's challenged with being short, fat, and ugly. The two of them shared a kiss one night while Wanda was drunk but she wants to forget it ever happened. Regardless, Wanda will always be the woman of Sam's dreams and together they...New Frontiers (Expansion Wars Trilogy, Book 1), by Joshua DalzelleThe Black Fleet story continues... The Phage War had been a devastating conflict for the Terran Confederacy. Even with the destruction of their terrifying, implacable foe, humanity is still reeling. Political alliances are crumbling and their mighty fleet is in tatters. There is nothing to celebrate, even after such a complete victory. They soon learn that there are other stellar neighbors ... and they've been watching the conflict with great interest. One species comes with an offer of friendship and alliance, but humanity is weary and distrustful, their only interactions with aliens having resulted in the near-eradication of their kind. Before the ashes of war have been fully swept away Capt...GOLD FEVER: Fifty-Third in a Series of Jess Williams Westerns (A Jess Williams Western Book 53), by Robert J. ThomasCripple Creek had a gold rush two years ago and the town was flush with people and money. Now, the town has become dilapidated and only a handful of miners pan for gold in the creek that is drying up from a long drought.

Jess arrives in Cripple Creek, where he meets a woman by the name of Lucille Deveroux. He stays in town and while there, the miners begin finding gold again as the creek rises to previous levels caused by two separate and strange events.

The gold rush is on again and it brings new miners and new wealth to Cripple Creek, but it also brings drifters, outlaws and thieves. The town has no law and Jess seems to be putting out fires left and right. Miners are being robbed, killed and some even suspicious...Dawn of Wolves (The Kingdom of Mercia), by Jayne Castel2016 Kindle Scout Selection. BRITAIN, 657 AD Snow is falling in the Kingdom of Kent when Ermenilda and Wulfhere meet for the first time. She is a Kentish princess, determined to take the veil. He is an exiled prince of Mercia, ruled by ambition. To win Ermenilda, Wulfhere promises her father he will take back the Mercian throne. He will also renounce his pagan ways and convert to Christianity. When the king agrees, Ermenilda is devastated. Trapped in a marriage she does not want, Ermenilda struggles between her unexpected passion for her husband and hatred for his harsh, warmongering ways. Wulfhere, initially secure in the...Beneath a Holo-Sky (Poison World Book 1), by Lyn ForesterOn a poisonous planet where humans live side-by-side with an alien race known as the halion, one investigator just wants to live a peaceful life.

Reagen Thorpe enjoys her solo life as an Investigators, Inc. employee, with the freedom to choose her cases and how she wants to run them. But when a dangerous drug known as Ash floods the city levels, Black Corporation calls on her to clean up the mess. With the mob as her sponsor in Roen, she has no way to refuse.

Now, saddled with an unwanted partner, she risks her life to hunt down the drug smugglers before more bodies pile up....The Reluctant Heiress, by Annabel LaineSecrets only get darker with time&#8230;

The Earl of Moriston is an aristocrat, diplomat and occasional detective.

When his lordship first meets the ravishing Caroline Malcolm, he is taken aback by her reaction to him.

She turns as white as the ribbons that trim her elegant muslin gown, and looks as if she is about to faint from shock.

Unable to ignore a promising mystery, and by no means impervious to Miss Malcolm's charms, he soon finds himself embroiled in events that prove to be much more stirring than he bargained for.

Aided, and sometimes impeded, by a vivid array of characters - including his caustic sister and exuberant younger brother - the earl perseveres ...To the Sky Kingdom, by Tang Qi When the immortal Bai Qian finally meets her intended husband, the heir to the Sky Throne, she considers herself in luck-until an old enemy returns to threaten everything she holds dear&#8230; When a mortal woman enters the immortal world to be with her true love, she sparks a jealousy that ends in tragedy&#8230; And when a war god depletes his spiritual energy, his devoted student sustains his body with her own heart's blood until the god's scattered soul reassembles&#8230; Spanning a thousand years of tangled lives, To the Sky Kingdom is a story of epic battles, passion, evil, and magic. In its journey across worlds and time, it delves into the powerful forces that drive mortals and gods alike toward revenge, loyalty...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Crime Lord (John Blu #1), by David GallieJohn Blu is probably the worst private investigator you could imagine. He's psychotic, and loves booze, drugs, and sex. His temper often snaps in the blink of an eye, and he's quite happy to murder anything that gets in his way.

He wakes up one day in a strange house with a dead body upstairs, but that's no big deal. He's used to stuff like that. What really scares him is when Chow Lon, the city�s biggest crime lord, frames him for murder.

John is forced to go on the run. He gets his hands on a secret military serum and, in a moment of desperation, takes his chances. One gulp later, he's ready to face his enemies with a souped-up body and a mind for revenge.

But Chow Lon is about to take over the...Hasta Mañana, by David J CooperMexico is a country steeped in tradition and culture, but beneath the surface of its glamorous resorts and mariachi music lurks the underworld of narco trafficking.
Some of these narcos control small towns and villages where the locals live in fear.
Hasta Mañana is a story based on real life events and is about a person who was murdered because he was involved in an argument with the narco who controlled his town.
After the funeral, his partner and family seek the help of a lawyer, from the city, to start an investigation into his death.
Not surprisingly, they come up against many obstacles - drug dealers -corruption within the legal system - falsified death reports, and friends of the victim...Barren Waters - The Complete Novel: (A Post-Apocalyptic Tale of Survival), by Julia Shupe"This book will grab you from the first chapter and keep you riveted throughout." - Amazon Reviewer

ALL LIFE IN THE WORLD'S OCEANS HAS DIED. HUMANITY SOON FOLLOWED. WHAT REMAINS FOR THOSE WHO SURVIVED?

Sometimes life ends with a bang. Other times it ends with a slow strangulation. The oceans are extinct. Empty. Stagnant. Poisonous. Only the slow passage of millennia can reverse the effects. But what does that mean for the rest of the planet? What does that mean for those who remain?

Enter the world as it exists in the twenty-second century. Follow Jeremy Colt and his family as they race across the continent in order to survive. What waits for them in San Diego and why do they need to get the...Forbidden Fruit TEMPTATION: Christian SPIRITUAL Romance (Vision Valley Series Book 2), by Crystal Mary LindseyForbidden Fruit Temptation 
Love Burns Like a Fire - an Eternal Strong Desire

She Was Off-Limits - His Duty Lay Elsewhere
He Was Her Eternal Love - & Prayer Became Her Spirit Weapon

Silva Latham loved Declan Callahan from a young age. After years apart both return to their families in an Outback Australian town. Declan remembers Silva as his best friend Adam's nuisance little sister.

Now she is nineteen and home from a ...Bootstrapping E-commerce: How to Import and Sell on Amazon, by Anthony LeeThe first-hand, unfiltered account of how a former bartender managed to build a six-figure business from the ground up on a shoestring budget. E-commerce insider and bootstrapping success story Anthony Lee guides entrepreneurs through the steps of choosing a product to import, finding and negotiating with a supplier, navigating through logistics, building a brand, and launching a successful e-commerce business on Amazon. Packed with insider tips and advice you won't find anywhere else, Bootstrapping E-commerce: How to Import and Sell on Amazon is the only guide you'll need to make your e-commerce business a reality....Murder on the East Coast: A Cedar Bay Cozy Mystery, by Dianne HarmanKelly, the owner of Kelly's Koffee Shop, and her husband, Sheriff Mike, fly to Virginia to see a friend, Stephanie, receive her doctorate degree. What Kelly didn't plan on was becoming involved in trying to solve the murder of Stephanie's friend, Julie. The mystery of who killed Julie leads Kelly to Boston, Massachusetts, York, Maine, and Portland, Oregon, as she tries to track down and identify the killer.

Was the ten million dollars Julie's mother gave her as a graduation present the reason she was murdered? And just who would profit from her murder? The quirky cast of suspects includes Julie's soon-to-be ex-husband, her worthless brother, a jealous co-worker, and the daughter she'd given up for adoption just after she gradua...Absolute Fiction: 17 Stories of Horror, Mystery, Farce, The Macabre, And Modern Faith, by Willard James RuschThe stories in this collection, three nominated for the Pushcart Prize for short fiction published in small literary magazines, vary widely in length, genre, and subject. Two stories are short-shorts and three are novellas, with the others of conventional short story length. In these frames of different sizes, characters contend with realistic, surrealistic, and fantastic obstacles in contemporary life. In the farcical "Della's Motivation," a junior executive discovers sinister paranormal secrets while trying to advance her career at a behavioral motivation facility in Cape Breton, Nova Scotia. In "A Spike in the Head," a young reporter visiting her grandmother inadvertently discovers a family secret involving abortion, murder, an...Cherished Encounter: An INSPIRATIONAL Doctor ROMANCE, by Crystal Mary LindseyDo You LOVE to read Christian INSPIRATIONAL Romance Books? "Cherished Encounter" is a Heart-Gripping Story of a Young Doctor. Can Love Overcome Her Fears? God's Guardian Angels - Goodness and Mercy - Always Retain Vigilant Protection. Dr Ariana Ross decides to leave her past history behind and forge a fresh start. Her journey takes her to a medical practice in an Outback country town, where her impact on many - brings surprises. Passions explode when she meets Zane Lombardi, one hunk of gorgeous Italian male. Zane is a Christian and an enterprising Apple Orchard owner. He is also strongly adverse to the wiles of designing women. Being hurt in the past he is certain to never be trapped agai...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Torn (Arcadia Book 1), by Mary Brock JonesTwo ecological engineers must change their world to save it, no matter the cost to all they love.

Fee comes from the mountains of her world. She grew up with trees, rushing streams and rain. The grasslands beyond the foothills are Caleb's home. Dry, windblown, a place of endless light and untouchable horizons. 
Both are ecological engineers for the Survey, working to save their world from environmental disaster before it's too late. Because unless something is done, soon, the planet is going to hit back. Storms, floods, drought. Don't bother taking your pick, says the planet, you're going to get the lot. 
Only the men and women of the Survey hear the call, working in secret for years to heal Arc...A Curse upon the Saints (Dogma, Souls, and Chains Book 1), by J. Rutger MadisonA Compelling Tale of Slavery, Survival, and Holy War For eight years the two major religions of Seluku's Expanse fought a brutal holy war. With one on the cusp of victory, a race of goat-like slavers attacked in hopes of conquering a divided human race. The two warring faiths were forced to unite to confront a common enemy. Now a war-weary soldier, his idealistic sister, and a devoted father must put their religious differences aside to prevent the enslavement of humanity. A Curse Upon the Saints is an epic fantasy novel that features religious conflict, demons, magic, and a battle for freedom over slavery. If you like captivating worlds, religious undertones, and flintlock fantasy then you'll love J. Rutger Madiso...A Time Unpromised, by Natalie PayneJac Harvey has always played second fiddle to his older brother Pierre. Growing up Pierre is brilliant and handsome, very much the golden child in their family. Jac, eight years younger, is his polar opposite, shy and antisocial, struggling through school. Against all odds the brothers are close. Jac looks up to Pierre, hangs on his every word. When Pierre gets accepted at Princeton University, Jac is just as thrilled as their parents. Pierre leaves to begin his studies and for the first time, Jac is alone with his parents. But Jac's isolation is tapered by the letters he receives from his brother every few months. Two years pass, and at last Pierre returns for a visit. It is a happy occasion, until Jac realizes that something is terribl...Ice country, by mj cleghornThe hidden history of Alaska as experienced through the lives of one family. This story is a passage of time tracing from its First peoples to its explorers, and the many remarkable events that take place in their previously untold history....By Vengeance Guided (The Lost Shrines Book 1), by Amberlyn HollandUnexpected Responsibility
Lia never wanted to lead, but her sister's untimely death forced her to assume responsibility of their tiny valley kingdom. In a region balanced on a political knife edge, one wrong move will plunge the surrounding realms into war. Until her niece comes of age, the safety and prosperity of the Dale are Lia's burden to bear.

The last thing she needs is a charming stranger in her life, blundering around, uprooting secrets better left buried, and making her long for things she can't have.

Unsated Vengeance
Caerwyn, Lord of Alwyn, is obsessed with avenging the murder of his parents. Unfortunately, without proof, the Council refuses to let him start a war by goin...Untangling the Web: Developing a Blueprint for Digital Marketing, by Swati JoshiIn just two decades, the digital revolution has transformed the way we do business and the way we market our businesses. The global advent of e-commerce, the social media phenomenon and the spread of smartphones have influenced almost every aspect of human life. This has meant a multitude of opportunities for the digital marketer - but also a multitude of challenges.

How can new or established, large or small businesses tap into these trends to ensure they don't get left in digital's dust? Untangling the Web draws together the disparate strands of digital marketing - social media, SEO, content marketing and data analysis - and presents the reader with strategies for tying them together into a cohesive plan that can ...A Threat of Shadows (The Keeper Chronicles Book 1), by JA AndrewsDo some choices change us too much for us to ever change back?

There was a time when Alaric was a Keeper, one of the men entrusted with counseling the queen, protecting the people's histories and ancient stories, and working magic in defense of the land.

But in a desperate attempt to save his dying wife, he has sacrificed it all- abandoning his duties, betraying his deepest beliefs and falling ever deeper into darkness.

So far, he has done nothing but fail, and his wife's time is growing short.

Now, haunted by his past, Alaric has found one last chance at a cure, hidden in a magical Wellstone buried a century ago. With the help of a handful of quirky companions, t...The Orthodontic Cure: How Orthodontics can Restore you to Optimal Health, Stop Bed Wetting, Cure Migraines and Save Lives, by Sheila BirthOrthodontics can change your life! Orthodontics provides key pieces of the puzzle for total body health. 
What? Isn't orthodontics just braces and straight teeth? Actually Orthodontics is much more than straight teeth. Orthodontics is the only profession, medical or dental, that can change skeletal structure without surgery. 
Orthodontists can expand the upper palate and move the lower jaw forward with simple orthodontic appliances. When orthodontists do these skeletal changes, they also affect the airways. Orthodontist can improve airways and improve breathing. Breathing is everything. Breathing is life. Problems with breathing can lead to poor performance in school, at work and in athletics. Problems with breathing...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Love Potion #9: 14 Paranormal Romances, by Ciara KnightThis collection of paranormal romance stories, novellas, and full-length novels has something to satisfy everyone. For those that like just a little spice to those that like it steaming hot, our 15 authors have collaborated to bring you the best in paranormal romance. This enormous box set offers the reader a taste of everything. You will get hours of entertainment, novelty and enjoyment all the while knowing that there will be a satisfying Happily Ever After ending to each story. No cliffhangers and no partial novels here, just spellbinding stories you can really sink your fangs&#8230; Er, teeth into.

Love's Long Shadow by Ciara Knight 
Sammy Lorre was cast from Heaven for conduct unbecoming an angel. Living in a demon-inf...Haunted Hijinks: A Family Plotz Adventure, by P.S. WitteLife can be a little topsy-turvy when your family owns and operates a haunted house year-round, but it is never boring! Teenage twins Victor & Ivy Plotz are fearless; they've grown up around mummies, ghosts, possessed toys & giant aliens, and they know every nook & cranny of the mansion, from each mechanical monster arm to every 3-D apparition. However, all bets are off when the house's "brain" takes a direct lightning hit and all the haunted employees go rogue.

Bumbling thief, Virgil, is drawn to the Plotz mansion after reading an article about their extensive and valuable art collection in the half of the house the family lives in. Trying to prove that he has the chops to be a proper thief, he breaks into the house without r...Ties That Bind, by Elizabeth BlairDecades of straddling the line between working undercover for the government and remaining loyal to the families of his birth have destroyed Mitch's allegiance to either side. Adrift after the brutal assassination of his boss, Mitch retreats to his east coast heritage of la familia to devise an exit strategy from both organizations.

When Ashli, the dazzling and provocative sister of crime lord James Vinetti, invades his life Mitch becomes entrenched in their world of high stakes legal and illegal dealings. But what started as a temporary diversion quickly becomes a deadly game to out maneuver Ashli's own hidden agenda.

Family. Friends. Passion. Love. Loyalty. Justice. Betrayal. 
Of all the ties that bin...Let the Wild Rumpus Start (The Industry Book 1), by William Pugsley"...amazing humour..." -Colleen Murphy

...A rumpus is an idea where we can do whatever we want, whenever we want, however we want and so forth. A no rules rule sort of life where you deal with the consequences of your own actions. That is just what Maksim and his friends are about to find out. Maksim and his friends have spent their entire lives working in a manufacturing Industry. Not because they're poor, but because they were born into it. Their parents, grandparents, great-grandparents, and everyone in their bloodlines worked in this Industry. They've never been outside, they've never felt the sun on their skin, felt the grass between their toes or even breathed a breath of fresh air.

"Wonderfully ...Paris Trout: A Novel, by Pete DexterPete Dexter's National Book Award-winning tour de force tells the mesmerizing story of a shocking crime that shatters lives and exposes the hypocrisies of a small Southern town. The time and place: Cotton Point, Georgia, just after World War II. The event: the murder of a fourteen-year-old black girl by a respected white citizen named Paris Trout, who feels he's done absolutely nothing wrong. As a trial looms, the crime eats away at the social fabric of Cotton Point, through its facade of manners and civility. Trout's indifference haunts his defense lawyer; his festering paranoia warps his timid, quiet wife; and Trout himself moves closer to madness as he becomes obsessed with his cause-and his vendettas. �...Little Lamb Lost, by Margaret FentonSocial worker Claire Conover honestly believed she could make a difference in the world until she gets the phone call she's dreaded her entire career. One of her young clients, Michael, has been found dead and his mother, Ashley, has been arrested for his murder. And who made the decision to return Michael to Ashley? Claire Conover.Ashley had seemingly done everything right-gotten clean, found a place to live, worked two jobs, and earned back custody of her son. Devastated but determined to discover where her instincts failed her, Claire vows to find the truth about what really happened to Michael.What Claire finds is no shortage of suspects. Ashley's boyfriend made no secret that he didn't want children. And Ashley's stepfather, an alcohol...The Curiosity Keeper (A Treasures of Surrey Novel), by Sarah E. Ladd "It is not just a ruby, as you say. It is large as a quail's egg, still untouched and unpolished. And it is rumored to either bless or curse whoever possesses it." Camille Iverness can take care of herself. She's done so since the day her mother abandoned the family and left Camille to run their shabby curiosity shop. But when a violent betrayal leaves her injured with no place to hide, Camille must allow a mysterious stranger to come to her aid. Jonathan Gilchrist never wanted to inherit Kettering Hall. As a second son, he was content to work as the village apothecary. But when his brother's death made him heir just as his father's foolish decisions put the estate at risk, on...Murder Offstage: A Posie Parker Mystery (The Posie Parker Mystery Series Book 1), by L.B. Hathaway"This novel is a first class cozy worthy of Agatha Christie."** Praise for 'Murder Offstage' by Sweet Mystery Books ** Like your mysteries cozy and set during the Golden Age of Crime? This is the first book in the Posie Parker mysteries, although this novel can be enjoyed as a stand-alone story in its own right. Set in London in 1921, 'Murder Offstage' is full of intrigue and red herrings. This is a classic murder mystery which will appeal to fans of Agatha Christie and Downton Abbey. When Posie Parker's childhood friend is robbed of a priceless jewel and becomes a suspect in a cold-blooded murder case, budding detective Posie vows she will clear his name. Aided by her serio...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Mosaic, by Angelin Sydney 'A wise woman once told me that when you break a vase, you can't pick up the pieces and glue them back together to recreate it. It just doesn't work that way, but you can pick up the broken pieces and make a beautiful mosaic out of it. You can create something truly beautiful with the broken pieces, and it doesn't matter how many fragments there are. Or how tiny they are.' Mosaic is a story about broken people whose lives have been touched by pain and suffering, yet it is also a story of hope, redemption and finding love in the most unexpected places. It is also an interwoven story, our stories, of characters who are complex and yet relatable. This is our story. Betraye...Revolt of the Rats: Book One, by Reed BlitzermanBook one in a series.

THOSE BELOW WILL ONE DAY RISE.

TWO VETERANS POSSESSED BY STRANGE POWERS...SOMEHOW CONNECTED.

One driven by love&#8230;

Kahle Desireau returned from serving his country in the Bosnian War &#8230;but his childhood gift, seeing the "black smoke" - the auras of the dead and dying has returned. So he leaves the Army behind. Then Bee Wasikowska's glowing aura draws him like a moth to Motomax, where he vies for her affections with the company's handsome, charismatic CEO. But Motomax is dying. He's followed her into a trap. &#8230;and revolt is in the air.

&#8230;one consumed by desperation.

Eli Steiner is a farmer in every sense of the word. His life has be...The Risen: The Lifetime's War - Vol. One, by Todd HartsellThe Lifetime's War has raged for centuries, leaving combatants on both sides of the conflict with no understanding of why they fight. Each side knows only to trust in the monocles they wear and the knowledge it provides, marking who is their foe and who is not, so they may lay down their lives if necessary to become one with The Rising.

After a devastating battle, a soldier and a medic, each from opposing sides, find themselves alone and separated from their troops, forced to rely on one another in order to survive the harsh winter elements without a functioning monocle to tell them who to trust or what to believe....Blacktip Island: a novel, by Tim W. JacksonInadvertent embezzler Blake Calloway high-tails it to the Caribbean, a step ahead of the Feds and desperate to restart life as an anonymous divemaster in a tropical paradise. On Blacktip Island, though, Blake quickly discovers "tropics" doesn't mean "paradise," and rookie boat hands stick out like a reef at low tide.

The locals are quirky: a landlord who swears he's Fletcher Christian reincarnated, a boss who likes fish better than people, a sloshed resort manager with a sex-crazed wife, a possibly ax-murdering neighbor, and a girlfriend who just might turn Blake in for the reward money. Blake steers a ragged course between them, trying to straighten out the mess he's made before the cops can track him down and ha...The Last Days of Night: A Novel, by Graham MooreNEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • A thrilling novel based on actual events, about the nature of genius, the cost of ambition, and the battle to electrify America-from the Oscar-winning screenwriter of The Imitation Game and author of The Sherlockian SOON TO BE A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE STARRING EDDIE REDMAYNE New York, 1888. Gas lamps still flicker in the city streets, but the miracle of electric light is in its infancy. The person who controls the means to turn night into day will make history-and a vast fortune. A young untested lawyer named Paul Cravath, fresh out of Columbia Law School, takes a case that seems impossible to win. Paul's client, George Westinghouse, has been sued by ...Rebel Fleet, by B. V. LarsonThey hunt us. They bomb our worlds for target practice.

A star cluster in the constellation of Orion rotates once every thousand years. Those who rule there have an ancient tradition: When each cycle ends, they train their fleets by spilling the blood of lesser beings.

The enemy fleets are coming again. In response, the Rebel Worlds gather their starships to face the terrifying threat, and this time humanity is asked to stand with them.

The last time they considered Earth, Vikings in longboats were raiding English coastlines. Today, we're less primitive. Today, we're a target.

One man is chosen to command Earth's single ship in the Rebel Fleet. When the war breaks out, Leo Blake must ...For Better or Worse (Wedding Belles Book 2), by Lauren LayneWill a budding wedding planner and her bad boy neighbor stop banging heads and start hearing wedding bells in the sexy second novel in USA TODAY bestselling author Lauren Layne's irresistible new series that marries Sex and the City with The Wedding Planner?

When small-town girl Heather Fowler finally gets promoted from assistant to actual wedding planner, she's determined to make it as one of Manhattan's elite Wedding Belles. Unfortunately, her first client demands an opulent black-tie affair at the Plaza&#8230;in five months' time. Heather's days quickly become a flurry of cake tastings, dress-fittings, RSVP cards, and bridal tantrums. But what she's really losing sleep over is the live music bla...Wolves, by D. J. MollesFrom the bestselling author of the Remaining series... They took everything-killed his wife, enslaved his daughter, destroyed his life. Now he's a man with nothing left to lose &#8230; and that's what makes him so dangerous. Ten years after the collapse, Huxley had built a good life again. He had a loving wife, a farm with fields of golden barley, and a daughter with a strange and wonderful gift. Then the slavers came. Working out in the fields during the attack, Huxley returns too late. His daughter has been taken and his wife is bleeding out, her last whispered words about a man with a scorpion tattoo on his neck. Where do the slavers go? Huxley has no idea. He only knows ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Follow The Trail Of Ghosts: Journal 2 of The Sun and Moon Archives, by Jane J. Henri(Each book in this series is a full-length, complete, stand-alone novel.)

Brigadier General Matthew Jackson and his team of four Marines join medium Abby Nelson again to take on another mission for a small and little-known U.S. government agency. Classified locations have as many problems as any other place when it comes to the paranormal, and sometimes have to shut down because of them. Matthew's team is the ideal answer to their bizarre predicaments.

With the unusual and capable group by her side, Abby tackles the ghost problems at a presidential retreat in Biloxi, a residence for Air Force officers in North Carolina that the dead owner refuses to vacate, a secretive agency in Washington DC, and one small but v...Manitou Canyon: A Novel (Cork O'Connor Mystery Series), by William Kent Krueger"One of today's automatic buy-today-read-tonight series...thoughtful but suspenseful, fast but lasting, contemporary but strangely timeless." (Lee Child) In the extraordinary new Cork O'Connor thriller from New York Times bestselling and Edgar Award-winning author William Kent Krueger, the lives of hundreds of innocent people are at stake when Cork vanishes just days before his daughter's wedding.

Since the violent deaths of his wife, father, and best friend all occurred in previous Novembers, Cork O'Connor has always considered it to be the cruelest of months. Yet, his daughter has chosen this dismal time of year in which to marry, and Cork is understandably uneasy.

His concern comes to a head when a man ...The Buried Book, by D. M. Pulley When Althea Leary abandons her nine-year-old son, Jasper, he's left on his uncle's farm with nothing but a change of clothes and a Bible. It's 1952, and Jasper isn't allowed to ask questions or make a fuss. He's lucky to even have a home and must keep his mouth shut and his ears open to stay in his uncle's good graces. No one knows where his mother went or whether she's coming back. Desperate to see her again, he must take matters into his own hands. From the farm, he embarks on a treacherous search that will take him to the squalid hideaways of Detroit and back again, through tawdry taverns, peep shows, and gambling houses. As he's drawn deeper into an adult world of corruption, scandal, and murder, Jasper un...The Final Trade (The Dominion Trilogy Book 2), by Joe Hart The thrilling sequel to the runaway bestseller The Last Girl. Zoey is not the woman she once was. She's watched her friends die at the hands of their captors, been hunted, and returned from the brink of death. Now she must find the truth about who she is. In search of the family she never knew, Zoey learns of personal records stored in an Idaho missile silo that may contain the information she and the other women seek. With the help of her group of newfound friends, Zoey travels to the missile facility, but among the records, they uncover information that leads to an insidious and horrific new foe: the Fae Trade, a macabre carnival of slavery and pain. Zoey's journey into the darkest parts of the human...Navigators of Dune, by Brian Herbert Brian Herbert and Kevin J. Anderson's Navigators of Dune is the climactic finale of the Great Schools of Dune trilogy, set 10,000 years before Frank Herbert's classic Dune. The story line tells the origins of the Bene Gesserit Sisterhood and its breeding program, the human-computer Mentats, and the Navigators (the Spacing Guild), as well as a crucial battle for the future of the human race, in which reason faces off against fanaticism. These events have far-reaching consequences that will set the stage for Dune, millennia later. At the Publisher's request, this title is being sold without Digital Rights Management Software (DRM) applied. ...Georgiana Darcy, Matchmaker, by Bronwen ChisholmAfter Fitzwilliam Darcy surprised his sister, Georgiana, at Ramsgate and learned she was being tricked into eloping with his childhood friend, George Wickham; he took a most unprecedented path. Deciding Georgie was unprepared for such circumstances due to their society's preference to keep young ladies innocent and unknowing of the ways of the world, he chose to enlighten her. He began discussing things with her and educating her on matters that others may feel were not for the eyes or ears of a lady. He wanted her to be prepared when she came out in society and not be susceptible to the fortune hunters. What he did not realize was that she would use her new found knowledge upon him....Witness Pursuit (Echo Mountain), by Hope White GUARDING THE WITNESS When Cassie McBride discovers a dead body in a rental cabin, she quickly becomes the killer's next target. Now the upbeat, chatty property manager is under the personal protection of police chief Nate Walsh-the living embodiment of the strong, silent type. Nate's tragic past has taught him that a cop falling for a pretty witness can lead to disaster. Dogged at every turn by the murderer, Nate must stay focused and not let his growing feelings for Cassie interfere with his duty. If there's any hope for Cassie-or a future for them-it's going to take all Nate's skill to not only keep her safe&#8230;but to keep her alive. ...Commonwealth, by Ann Patchett The acclaimed, bestselling author-winner of the PEN/Faulkner Award and the Orange Prize-tells the enthralling story of how an unexpected romantic encounter irrevocably changes two families' lives. One Sunday afternoon in Southern California, Bert Cousins shows up at Franny Keating's christening party uninvited. Before evening falls, he has kissed Franny's mother, Beverly-thus setting in motion the dissolution of their marriages and the joining of two families. Spanning five decades, Commonwealth explores how this chance encounter reverberates through the lives of the four parents and six children involved. Spending summers together in Virginia, the Keating and Cousins children forge a lasting bond that i...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Just Pardon My French (Hetta Coffey Series, Book , by Jinx SchwartzHetta Coffey is a sassy Texan with a snazzy yacht, and she's not afraid to use it! She's living aboard her forty-five foot boat in Mexico's spectacular Sea of Cortez, taking work where she can get it and, characteristically, she isn't all that concerned about any pesky legalities involved. Docked at a pricey marina in La Paz, her cruising kitty is taking a hit, so when she's offered a dream job, she jumps on it. All she has to do is act as a courier, babysitting equipment and sensitive documentation for her former employer to their new offices in France. Not only does she get to revisit a country she once lived in and loved, she'll meet with her significant other, Jenks Jenkins, in Paris. Oh là là! An easy job a...Basically Frightened: Yet Another Slice of Post-Apocalyptia, by Vasily Pugh"Oh no, not another post-apocalyptic chronicle I hear you cry. But wait, where are the lumbering zombies, floppy mutants and crazy survivalists called Huck? No, this is not the glamorous Hollywood vision with exciting weapons and deceptively good teeth (though mine are adequate), this is the husk of a world left behind after one of those pesky pandemics (rather insensitively called 'The Shakes' on Social Media). Join my odyssey through looted pound shops and empty supermarkets as I encounter numerous people who range from 1 to 10 on the psychotic survivor scale. Expect intrigue, betrayal, warm fuzzy feelings and references to Pot Noodles."...Follow The Trail Of Ghosts: Journal 2 of The Sun and Moon Archives, by Jane J. Henri(Each book in this series is a full-length, complete, stand-alone novel.) Brigadier General Matthew Jackson and his team of four Marines join medium Abby Nelson again to take on another mission for a small and little-known U.S. government agency. Classified locations have as many problems as any other place when it comes to the paranormal, and sometimes have to shut down because of them. Matthew's team is the ideal answer to their bizarre predicaments. With the unusual and capable group by her side, Abby tackles the ghost problems at a presidential retreat in Biloxi, a residence for Air Force officers in North Carolina that the dead owner refuses to vacate, a secretive agency in Washington DC, and one small but valua...The Shackled Scribes, by Lars TeeneyFutharkia is a city built upon the layout of an ancient rune shape, and a foundation of slavery. The Broxanians have been enslaved by the Olgoikhorkian Masters to exploit the Broxanian talent for rune-scribing. In exchange, the rune-scribes are compensated with the sweet, golden liquid, Ichor, that the giant worm-like Olgoikhorkians secrete from their glands. The Ichor also happens to be highly addictive and psychoactive. The system has worked for millennia.

However, the Great Fern Jungle that surrounds Futharkia is dying, being bleached white by some unseen force. Coupled with the fact that the simian-like Fern Lice have been hunted to near extinction to provide for Futharkia's ever-increasing demand for food, Futharkia's ecos...The Apostates Book Three: Lake of Fire, by Lars TeeneyArchon Greta Sanchez and Strategos Evan Nubia struggle to hold together the Manhattan Union, amid Acolyte Possession Attacks, factional strife, and Database cartel crimes, while Sister Consuela Grajales tries to provide spiritual guidance to the people after she has renounced violence. But, when the Acolyte Possessions threaten all of their families directly the former Apostates consult Simon Schrubb about this mysterious threat. Simon Schrubb directs them to seek out Paradise, a hypothetical super backup server that just may hold the key to the Acolytes. And so, they set off in an armored convoy across the radioactive city ruins and dead tree littered wastelands on their perilous quest. Little do the Apostates know that Apedemak...Ransom (Spymistress-Lori Nichols Mysterys), by Michael GerhardtA Lori Nichols Mystery...Dragon's Trail (The Outworlders Book 1), by Joseph Malik "I didn't come here to sell my soul. I came here to buy it back." Once dubbed "The Deadliest Man Alive," Jarrod Torrealday is a former Olympic saber hopeful and medieval weapons expert banned from competition for killing another fencer in a duel. Despondent, volatile, alcoholic, yet still one of the greatest swordsmen alive, he now works for third-rate fantasy films as a technical consultant and stuntman. When Jarrod accepts the gig of a lifetime from a sorcerer looking for a hero, he finds himself facing an invading army in a world inhabited by creatures from Earth's mythical past. He soon learns that the enemy mastermind is also from Earth, and has laid the foundations for a new kind of ...Jamrach's Menagerie: A Novel, by Carol Birch SHORTLISTED for the 2011 Man Booker Prize for Fiction A thrilling and powerful novel about a young boy lured to sea by the promise of adventure and reward, with echoes of Great Expectations, Moby-Dick, and The Voyage of the Narwhal. Jamrach's Menagerie tells the story of a nineteenth-century street urchin named Jaffy Brown. Following an incident with an escaped tiger, Jaffy goes to work for Mr. Charles Jamrach, the famed importer of exotic animals, alongside Tim, a good but sometimes spitefully competitive boy. Thus begins a long, close friendship fraught with ambiguity and rivalry. Mr. Jamrach recruits the two boys to capture a fabled dragon during the course of ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Zee Brothers : Zombie Exterminators (Non-Illustrated Edition): Curse of the Zombie Omelet!, by GrivanteOrgasms, Chocolate & Zombies? Just an average day for Jonah, Judas & JJ. This is for the non-illustrated version. For the illustrated version, look here http://www.amazon.com/dp/B013M5DXGC The Zee Brothers have a strange and dangerous vocation. While some hunt rodents or pests in the dark, Jonah and Judas tackle much larger prey&#8230; Zombies. Equipped with a well-loved artillery gun, DeeDee, and a much used and somewhat abused pickup truck called Sasha, the duo clear the night of undead pests, keeping the ever present threat of a Zombie Apocalypse at bay. When the slap happy pair receives an after hours call for extermination that ends in a gurgle, they head out, guns locked and catch...Ship the Kids on Ahead: Short Stories by Bill Stokes, by Bill StokesWe all have that one older funny family member. You know the one, he tells stories from his experiences and usually has people rolling in the eyes. Bill Stokes is that person! He presents a delightful collection of memories that are truly life lessons even today! Stokes, through his memories and wit provides opportunities to learn through laughter, sharing of memories and love. Many will shake their heads in remembrance of similar experiences and crack a smile if not a full on belly laugh! From chapters on "The Hammer is in the Petunias" to "Merry Christmas" one cannot help but feel warm and comforted in those memories he shares that are full of life lessons. His writing style is comfortable, breezing a...All The Lonely Spirits: Journal 1 of The Sun and Moon Archives, by Jane J. Henri(Each book in this series is a full-length, complete, stand-alone novel.) Medium Abby Nelson joins a small team of Marines to investigate paranormal problems at top secret locations around the country. On their first mission together, Brigadier General Matthew Jackson and his team of three Marines are only there to supervise and keep Abby on track while she attempts to reclaim an abandoned but essential Army building from an overwhelming number of boisterous spirits who've taken control of it. It sounded easy enough in the beginning, but they soon find that the job is far more dangerous and shocking than anyone ever dreamed. The fact that every day brings more discoveries about a defunct hellhole of an orp...The Gossip of an Earl (The Widows of the Aristocracy Book 1), by Linda Rae SandeExtra! Extra! Read all about it ... The Earl of Fennington has a secret identity-that of Mr. Pepperidge, editor of London's premiere gossip rag, The Tattler. While attending a garden party as Fennington, he meets and falls in love with an earl's daughter. The attraction is mutual, for despite knowing better, Lady Emelia allows him to kiss her behind a hedgerow. Who will know but them? When the earl asks permission to marry Emelia, her father denies him, requiring him instead to court Emelia for eight weeks. He's only allowed to see her once each week, however. Desperate to spend more time with her, Fennington devises a scheme in which he'll be able to do just that, but in disguise. Emelia will have to meet Mr. Pepper...Lethal Code (A Lana Elkins Thriller Book 1), by Thomas Waite America's worst nightmare has come true: a "cyber-Pearl Harbor" attack by unknown terrorists has crippled the nation's power grid-and brought the land of the free to its knees. As widespread panic and violence ravage the country, its ruthless captors issue their ultimatums&#8230;and vow an apocalyptic reckoning. A defenseless nation scrambles to fight an invisible invasion. Chief among America's last line of defense is Lana Elkins, head of a major cyber-security company-and former top NSA operative-who returns to her roots to spearhead the Agency's frantic efforts to combat the enemy's onslaught on its own terms. While she and her superiors take action to infiltrate a terrorist hotbed overseas, much closer to home...The Cruisers: A Travel Writer Mystery, by Jeff SolowayIn award-winning author Jeff Soloway's second Travel Writer Mystery, quick-witted Jacob Smalls and his outrageous mother cruise into highly dangerous waters. Jacob Smalls manages to land the ultimate freebie: a two-berth stateroom on a cruise to a private tropical island. To everyone's surprise, Jacob invites as a guest his prickly mother, an olive branch from son to mother after years of ill will. Once aboard, Jacob is determined not to let her characteristically scathing sarcasm spoil his trip. But her relentless prying proves much more dangerous to swallow. Their journey begins ominously: they discover the ship's trumpet player has just died under mysterious circumstances. Ever curious, Jacob qu...Beloved Beast (The Ravenswood Chronicles), by Karyn GerrardIf a man can live forever . . . A lifetime ago, the debauched Viscount Ravenswood lost his life, only to be revived as as new man with a new name&#8230;and a new desire for love. Now, scarred and monstrous of visage, Luke Madden has outlived his beloved wife. Crushed by loss and despair, he swears to never feel such a love again. For such a perfect mingling of souls could never happen twice in one lifetime. Especially for a beast such as Luke believes himself to be . . . . . . how can he love forever? Gillian Browning is a bold woman of action. But her spy activities in pre-war Germany have made her a target. Now in London, she is being hunted by ruthless Nazi opera...The Girl From The Tea Garden (The India Tea Series Book 3), by Janet MacLeod Trotter In the dying days of the Raj, Anglo-Indian schoolgirl Adela Robson dreams of a glamorous career on the stage. When she sneaks away from school in the back of handsome Sam Jackman's car, she knows a new life awaits-but it is not the one she imagined. In Simla, the summer seat of the Raj government, Adela throws herself into all the dazzling entertainments 1930s Indian society can offer a beautiful debutante. But just as her ambitions seem on the cusp of becoming reality, she meets a charming but spoilt prince, setting in motion a devastating chain of events. The outbreak of the Second World War finds Adela back in England-a country she cannot remember-without hope or love, and hiding a shameful secret. Only exceptional...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Last Pursuit (The Colour Series Book 2), by Jack O. Daniel Jack O. Daniel succeeds where many have failed. He has written a character who could only be defined as a thinking woman's hero. Last Pursuit begins where One Night Stand: Could this be the beginning of forever? ends. Book Two of the Colour Series is outstanding it its realistic portrayal of a desperate man. Blue's daughter was kidnapped by a master manipulator, an American heir to a real estate fortune named Carl Kruger-Daniel. However, this self-entitled and overly indulged sociopath will meet his match when Blue refused to play by his script. Caught in Carl's tangled web was Blue's former lover and the mother of his child. Disgusted at her involvement, he m...Calamity Jane: How the West Began, by Bryan NeyFifteen-year-old Martha Canary's family arrives in the gold fields of 1860's Montana in impoverished circumstances and despised for uncertain reasons. Soon, Martha makes a name for herself as Calamity Jane through her exploits, wins friends, and becomes the toast of the town. Murder and robbery stalk all who travel the surrounding trails, and Jane thinks she knows who is responsible. Can she and her new friends rally forces to clean the place up? "The details of life in the 1860s Montana mining town are rich, and the quick-moving tale is well-situated in the tradition of 20th-century frontier town novels, such as Jack Schaefer's Shane. In one clever scene, Jane responds to her mother's discussion of early 19th-century living ...The Simple Guide to Feeling Better, by Susan D. KaliorWe all suffer in varying degrees at times in our lives. Our suffering is mostly due to life circumstance, loss, or other people's behavior toward us. While deeper probing into our psyche with a therapist or plunging ourselves into the depths of self-discovery can yield greater self-understanding and significant life change, this simple guide offers immediate solutions that do not require change in the people around us, or our life circumstance. Even so, these easy techniques most often result in a productive change in both. Various topics include: calming down, knowing your worth, productive thinking, constructive communication, listening, taking charge of your life, being your own person, using anger wisely, defeating jealousy...The Power of Death: A Radical Path to Personal Transformation and Spiritual Enlightenment, by Gabriel DeeThe ONLY Book You Need for Lasting Motivation, Personal Transformation and Spiritual Growth Do you want to change your life, but constantly lose motivation? Are you trying to find or transform yourself? Are you seeking spiritual enlightenment? Stop the search, and get the book now! The Power of Death will show you a revolutionary method to reach all of the above and more. This technique was invented by the Buddha, but it has not been widely used, because it seems so contradictory and radical at first. However, the lives of millions of people is the proof that it works. Although it „happened" to them by accident, now you can learn to use it consciously at will. This is the secret of the greatest spiritual...Through The Pieces, by Bobbi Jo BentzShe can't run from her past&#8230; In the middle of the night, Claire flees her abusive, alcoholic husband Scott, taking their four-year old daughter along with her. Seeking some long-needed peace, Claire goes to her sister Annie and her family, hoping she can at last begin the process of healing. As she embarks on this new life she meets a family friend. Buck, who seems to be everything any woman would want-successful, handsome, charming. Claire wants to let him in, but how could she be ready to love again? And can they even survive when Scott will not stop until they are where they both belong? ...The Stoneborn Saga, by Brendan BakerLightning crackles across the sky. Blood seeps into the ground. And far below, in the belly of the earth, ancient wills begin to stir... Iceland, 1013 AD. A pagan farmer attacks a Christian priest. With a single blow from his hammer, he shatters a delicate balance, setting in motion forces more powerful than he can comprehend. The resultant blood feud and potential for religious conflict have grave implications for all Icelanders, and perhaps the very land itself. For it is said that an otherworldly race of beings still haunts the wild and lonely places just beyond the farmlands... The Stoneborn Saga is an epic adventure combining medieval history with fantastic possibility in a harsh and beautiful setting. Read it ...Winter In Ireland (Montana Sweet Western Romance Series Book 5), by Pamela M. Kelley Romance writer Jennifer Graham heads to Dublin for a two month research trip, and to heal from a recent breakup. The last thing she is looking for is romance, especially with another workaholic...and then she meets Ian Shephard. He's the son of her best friend's Irish Aunt, the one she is staying with while she's in Ireland. He's staying there too, temporarily while his condo is being renovated. Their attraction is immediate and unexpected. But dating Ian would be a very bad idea, for three very good reasons. He's not looking for a relationship, he is a workaholic and he lives in another country.... So, they'll just be friends.....that's the plan anyway....Loner: A Novel, by Teddy Wayne"Powerful." -Maureen Corrigan, NPR's Fresh Air

An Indie Next Selection of Independent Booksellers • One of the most anticipated novels of the fall from New York magazine, Glamour, Lit Hub, Boston magazine, The Millions, and BookPage

David Federman has never felt appreciated. An academically gifted yet painfully forgettable member of his New Jersey high school class, the withdrawn, mild-mannered freshman arrives at Harvard fully expecting to be embraced by a new tribe of high-achieving peers. Initially, however, his social prospects seem unlikely to change, sentencing him to a lifetime of anonymity.

Then he meets Veronica Morgan Well...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Healthy Crockpot [URL=Recipes:31]Recipes:31 Simple & Tasty Crock pot Recipes: ( The 31 Healthy Recipes Series)[/url], by Patricia Anderson**LIMITED TIME PROMOTIONAL PRICE*** You have an oven and a stove top, and probably a microwave too, so why use a crock-pot? The answer is simple: A meal made in a crock pot is as equally delicious as it is easy. Of course, making an easy meal is just one of the many reasons why crock-pot dishes are so wonderful. Cooking this way means you have far less chance of burning or scorching your meal because it evenly cooks everything in the pot, plus, a crock-pot uses far less energy than any other electric appliance. Another perk is a crock-pot frees up your stove top if you choose to cook something else such as a side dish or even a pot of tea. In the book, Healthy Crockpot Recipes (31 Simple & Tasty Crockpot ...Kindred Intentions, by Rita Carla Francesca Monticelli24 hours. 2 people. 1 target. It was 10 a.m. when undercover agent Amelia Jennings arrived at the law firm Goldberg & Associates for a job interview. Her mission was to investigate a series of murders involving some well-known lawyers in the City. Her target, an elusive hired killer who had been of interest to the police for months. But her plan is doomed to fall apart before it even starts. In less than twenty-four hours Amelia will be the prey in a man hunt and her destiny will become entwined with Mike Connor's. Their intentions, apparently similar, may prove to be opposite, but the affinity binding them goes beyond what they think they know about each other. One day to survive. One day ...The Great Pumpkin Ride (The Holiday Series Book 2), by Laura HesseIf you camped out at a haunted cabin in the woods on Halloween night, would you leave your horse saddled? It's a well known fact that ghosts walk the trail to Pumpkin Alley alongside the townsfolk of River Bend on All Hallow's Eve, but who, or what, will join The Great Pumpkin Ride this year is the subject of much debate. When little Linda McCloud talks her brother and friends into a camp-out at a haunted trapper's cabin in the woods afterwards, none of the teens are prepared for what happens next! This is a fun-filled Disney type of action/adventure that appeals to boys & girls, ages 8 - 15. While 'Pumpkin Ride' is the second book revolving around the characters in 'One Frosty Christmas', the story is designed as a stand-alone a...Leftover Girl, by C.C. BolickAdopted girl. New town. A love her parents can never know about. No one will say for sure why they run or when they'll leave again. No one can find out she's searching for the truth. Jes Delaney can't remember anything before she was found at four, barefoot in the headlights of an old Ford. At fifteen, she has adjusted to moving without notice and never fitting in, but everything changes with her adopted mom's hometown. There Jes falls for her mom's nephew, a love she hides when his betrayal leaves her isolated and driven to unravel the past. After Jes befriends a strange new student, she discovers an unbelievable secret: he's from another planet and searching for a missing girl that just mi...Prisoners (Out of the Box Book 10), by Robert J. CraneSienna Nealon has dedicated her life to keeping those with powers from breaking the law at will. After years of filling a prison for the powered called the Cube, a Supreme Court decision opens the floodgates and lets all of them out again. Now Sienna finds herself going from hunter to hunted as the US government turns a blind eye while the former inmates target her and her friends for death. With the attacks hitting closer and closer to home, will Sienna be able to fight back against the overwhelming odds before she - or someone she cares about - gets killed?...The Ghost in the Curve (The Cedar Creek Series), by Violet HoweSloane Reid has never believed in ghosts, even though she made a career out of playing a ghost slayer on film. When the studio tells her at twenty-nine she's too old to be a scream queen, Sloane retreats to her aunt's remote Florida cabin to figure out what comes next. Her trip is anything but relaxing when she encounters Chelsea, a young girl who died near the cabin thirteen years ago. Chelsea is desperate for Sloane's help to reveal the truth that haunts her, but Sloane can't solve the mystery alone. She needs to ask for help from local deputy Tristan Rogers, which means she'll have to convince him she's not crazy. Or a criminal. As Sloane and Tristan unlock the secrets of the past, ...From a Paris Balcony, by Ella Carey Heartbroken and alone, Boston art curator Sarah West is grieving the recent deaths of her parents and the end of her marriage. Ultrasensible by nature, she's determined to stay the course to get her life back on track. But fate has something else in mind. While cleaning out her father's closet, she finds a letter from the famous Parisian courtesan Marthe de Florian, dated 1895. The subject? Sarah's great-great-aunt Louisa's death. Legend has it Louisa committed suicide&#8230;but this letter implies there's more to that story. Determined to learn the truth, Sarah, against her nature, impulsively flies to Paris. There she's drawn into the world of her flatmate, the brilliant artist Laurent Chartier. As she delves deep into th...The SnowFang Bride, by Merry RavenellCenturies of political games killed most of the female werewolves. Now only a few survive, and the Elders work to change the old ways of thinking. Winter, the only daughter of the SilverPaw Alpha, finally meets the soul Gaia has chosen for her: Sterling, the cold, demanding, and entirely-too-human Alpha of the tiny SnowFang pack. Thrust into a world of human wealth for which she was never prepared, Winter must become Sterling's flawless wife and Luna from the moment she arrives. The city is full of threats, both werewolf and human, and Sterling's past is full of secrets best left undisturbed. When they are betrayed by those closest to them, Winter and Sterling embark on a dangerous game of brinkmanship that ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Type 2 Diabetes UNRAVELLED: Beginners Guide to Causes, Symptoms, Treatment and Prevention, by Elke FalknerType 2 diabetes is the most common form of diabetes which accounts for 90 to 95% of all diagnosed cases of diabetes. The disease takes its toll not just on the diagnosed, but on those around him/her as well. Whether it's the sudden jump in visits to the doctors, the sudden change in dietary habits, the increased expenditure on medication and bills, or worse &#8230; the taking away of a loved one, none of these is something anyone should have to go through. That's why this book was created; to get you educated, to get you informed, and to help you prevent Type 2 diabetes. Inside this book, you'll discover: - What is Type 2 diabetes? - Why it's important to know the difference between Type 1 di...Peerless, by Chandra ShekharJim's life starts rough. His parents don't want him. His brothers despise him. His only friend dies. Can this neglected, underfed, love-starved child grow up to find joy and fulfillment? ...Peak Hill, by K A ServianWhen her sheltered and idyllic life on the remote family farm in rural New Zealand is shattered by a tragic accident, Kate is forced to accept help from Ethan, a childhood friend, or risk losing her livelihood and beloved home. Ethan's presence causes conflict and brings change to the farm. Despite her efforts to resist, Kate is forced out of her comfort zone as he pushes her to open up to new experiences . Everything she believes is challenged, including her own identity. When fate steps in and Kate must go on a journey, she finds herself completely out of her depth. She performs a random act of kindness for a stranger and as a result ends up a situation that causes her to question her commitment to the farm and changes her l...The Rose Crown, by Catharine GlenElite soldier Marian serves and protects the royal family-a responsibility she does not take lightly. But when she thwarts an assassination attempt on the king, she unwittingly becomes a prime suspect. Worse, she is left with a terrible, pulsing wound and vile, intrusive thoughts that are not her own. Now, the mysterious cult behind the attack has targeted her, and Marian soon learns of their goal to restore a devastating relic: the legendary Rose Crown. Former mercenary Henryk has vowed to prevent the restoration of the Rose Crown at any cost. When he encounters Marian, he discovers the terrifying truth of her involvement-and the mortal danger they both face. Drawn together by the very thing that could destroy them, Henryk a...The Avenue Goes to War, by R. F DelderfieldThe residents of a South London street face World War II together in this novel from the New York Times-bestselling author of The Dreaming Suburb.

Years ago, the Great War tore apart the lives of the families living on Manor Park Avenue in South London. Now, as Allied and Axis armies rage across Europe in an even more devastating conflict, the residents of the Avenue struggle to cope with the sacrifices England must make as their nation's place in the world irrevocably changes.

Longtime homeowner Jim Carver, who lives in Number Twenty, had his fill of combat in the trenches of France more than twenty years ago. But when the Luftwaffe rains death from above on his beloved street, he de...Swansong (The DI Nick Dixon Crime Series Book 4), by Damien Boyd Isobel Swan, a sixth form student, has been murdered. First, her ring finger is severed, then her throat is cut. With the investigation going nowhere fast, Detective Inspector Nick Dixon is sent undercover as a trainee teacher into Isobel's boarding school. But to find the killer, he must first confront his inner demons and lay to rest the ghosts lurking in his own past. If he can&#8230; As Dixon digs deeper, the stakes have never been higher and a murder has never felt so personal. Swansong is the fourth novel in Damien Boyd's highly addictive crime series. ...Creatus Animus, by Carmen DeSousaIf we allow enmity in our hearts, war is inevitable&#8230; For four thousand years, creatus have concealed themselves from the humans who hunted them almost to extinction. Now, one rogue faction plans to retaliate by ridding the world of humankind. Only one division of creatus, with the strength and numbers to fight the sinister sect, stands between humanity and a new world order. What they discover, however, might prove the truth about the creatus myths, and why humans started hunting them so many thousands of years ago. Maybe humans were right&#8230; The Creatus series is not your normal paranormal story ... it's a realistic romantic mystery based on the myths you've heard your entire life....Promise: A Lords of Action Novel, by K.J. JacksonA deal with a notorious rake may be her only hope. In a desperate search for her missing sister, Lady Natalia Abbingale is out of money, out of options, and out of hope-until she spies the one man that may be the key to finding her sister-the Marquess of Lockston. He was a rake. A connoisseur of young widows. She knew that. But he was also the only man that could help her. Fletcher Williston, the eleventh Marquess of Lockston, had been minding his own business in the brothel, never imaging he was being watched. That is, until Lady Natalia appears at his home, demanding he help her to find her sister. Refusing her should be easy. He has secrets he must live his life by. And those secrets did not need to be threate...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Dreamer and the Deceiver (The Last Light Book 1), by Alex VillavassoEmil is a wanderer, a fugitive from an unjust law, and being alive is his only crime. Emil is an Abnormal - a seemingly normal human being gifted with superhuman abilities. From the second Emil first channeled the light energy his body produced, his life was no longer his own. Abnormals like him are forced to join the king's covert division named Legion to enforce his tyranny, or be put down like beasts. For years Emil has been able to evade the hand of the king and his capture by Legion, until on a seemingly normal night Emil's village is ambushed, and he is forced to helplessly watch as a fire-manipulating Abnormal sent by the king leads a massacre that destroys everything he loves. Enraged and sick of running, Emil sw...Dead Easy Ways to Boost your Ebook Sales: A Christian Author's Resource to Low Cost, Quick and Effective Promotion, by Berenice Aguilera BOOK DESCRIPTION Dramatically increase your eBook sales! Did you know that with very little time and effort, you can substantially boost your eBook sales? eBook Marketing is a seriously daunting subject for most authors. We all know it needs to be done if we want any serious sales. However, it is an extremely time-consuming activity, when all you really want to do is get back to writing your next book. Dead Easy Ways to Boost Your Ebook Sales is a resource giving you over 50 quality sites where you can promote your Christian book, many of which are suitable for the promotion of other genres. You will discover some unexpected places to effectively prom...Where Foundlings Hide, by K.L MitchelsonSecrets unravel in this science fiction fantasy about a seventeen year old girl troubled by the death of her twin sister. In the midst of mystery and intrigue, Casey George finds that her life is not what it seems when she is transported to the world of Displacia, where the inhabitants possess strange and powerful gifts. With the discovery of this new planet comes more unanswered questions, and Casey must overcome her fears to protect both Earth and Displacia from the sinister force known as the Shadows. ...Beginnings: Ahe'ey, Episode 1, by Jamie Le FayMorgan is a dreamer, change maker and art lover. She is a feisty, romantic feminist full of contradictions and insecurities. Morgan uncovers a world where women have the power, and where magic is no longer just a figment of her wild imagination. Sounds like a dream, but it may, in fact, turn into a nightmare. The world of the Ahe'ey challenges and subverts her views about gender, genes, and nature versus nurture. The strong and uninvited chemistry between her and the dashing Gabriel makes matters even more complicated. His stunning looks keep short-circuiting her rational mind. Series praise: "Packed with invigorating ideas and prose, Le Fay's novel is a nuanced exploration of feminism a...The Candidate in the Rye: A Parody of The Catcher in the Rye starring Donald J. Trump, by John Marquane"If you really want to hear about me running for president, the first thing you'll probably want to know is what country I was born in, and what my experience holding political office is like, and what my tax returns say, and all that Mitt Romney kind of crap, but I don't feel like talking about any of that, if you want to know the truth. And if I'm being honest -- I'm the best at the truth. I really am." -The Candidate in the Rye One day not too long ago, John Marquane, a one-time writer for the Harvard Lampoon, noticed that The Catcher in the Rye was in fact written in the voice of Donald J. Trump. With just weeks before the November 2016 election, Marquane got to work. The Candidate in the Rye parodi...Going Rogue (Spells, Swords, & Stealth Book 3), by Drew HayesAdventuring is a costly affair, and while the tolls are often paid in blood, gold can drain away just as quickly. The party's trek out of Solium and across the lands of Alcatham has left them with only a handful of gold between them. Fortunately, they have drawn near Camnarael, Alcatham's capital, where all manner of quests--and rewards--await. But all is not as expected in the capital. Unusual occurrences have been happening throughout Camnarael: figures in the shadows making unsavory bargains, attackers harassing innocent parishioners, and adventurers from all over the land gathering to partake in a Grand Quest offered by the royal family. Most curious of all are the rumors that speak of a strange artifact serving as the r...Tannie Maria & the Satanic Mechanic: A Tannie Maria Mystery, by Sally AndrewEverybody's favourite agony aunt and crime fighter Tannie Maria needs some counselling advice of her own. Lingering troubles from a previous marriage still sit heavy on her, while fresh worries about Slimkat, a local man whose fighting for his people's land threatens his life, keep her up at night. Tannie Maria seeks out a counsellor, jokily known to all as "the satanic mechanic". Straight out of The Rocky Horror Picture Show and from hot-as-hell Hotazel, Ricus fixes both cars and people. But Maria's counselling tune-up switches gears when a murder flings her straight into Detective Henk Kannemeyer's investigation. Not only is she dating the dashing Henk, she now has to work beside him: a potential recipe for disaster....Knight, Heir, Prince (Of Crowns and Glory-Book 3), by Morgan Rice"Morgan Rice has come up with what promises to be another brilliant series, immersing us in a fantasy of valor, honor, courage, magic and faith in your destiny. Morgan has managed again to produce a strong set of characters that make us cheer for them on every page.&#8230;Recommended for the permanent library of all readers that love a well-written fantasy." --Books and Movie Reviews, Roberto Mattos (regarding Rise of the Dragons) KNIGHT, HEIR, PRINCE is book #3 in Morgan Rice's bestselling epic fantasy series OF CROWNS AND GLORY, which begins with SLAVE, WARRIOR, QUEEN (Book #1). 17 year old Ceres, a beautiful, poor girl from the Empire city of Delos, finds herself alone at sea, drifting towards the mythic Isle...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Monster, by Soren SummersBloodied corridors. Mangled bodies. Deranged test subjects. All in a day's work at Vertex, a corporation devoted to perfecting the human form by any means necessary. But even corporations make mistakes. Sometimes the path to progress is littered with corpses. It's up to Jarod Samuels to keep Vertex's hallways pristine and safe. He's quiet and unquestioning, the perfect mix of tight lips and loose morals. But Jarod's been looking the other way for five years. Scrubbing bloodstains and bagging bodies is losing its luster. Then a handsome young maverick named Gabriel Anderson joins Jarod's department, this man with a huge ego and an even huger mouth. He's infuriating but intriguing, as brash as he is beautiful...The Golden Desires (The Golden Desires Series Book 1), by Ann M PratleyDreams of destiny across distance and time... When Isabella starts to dream of a stranger, she is awakened inside with feelings she has never felt before. She knows he is not someone she has ever seen before, and he is not of her village. He is a stranger, and she is desperate to determine if he is real or he is a part of her imagination. Far away a businessman desperate to escape the noise and stress of the city, embarks on a journey to find peace and the solitude he desperately desires. But at his destination he will find much, much more. ...NIGHTSONG: A Neanderthal mystery, by M.J. RhodesOn the way to teaching her first class of the semester, anthropologist Bronwyn Bloom sees a disturbing incident in a local park but doesn't intervene. When Bronwyn learns later that she was the only witness to the abduction of a young boy, she takes it upon herself to find the boy. Her obsessive search for the boy is the catalyst for encountering her own--Neanderthal--past....Metal Boxes - At the Edge, by Alan BlackEnsign Stone's goals were to make his way in the empire's navy, make his family proud of him, and make love to his fiancée. No matter which way he turned, someone was conspiring against him. Disgraced and humiliated, he is court-martialed, discharged, and abandoned. Accepting what he thinks is a lowly busy-work position on a beat up old family business space freighter travelling At the Edge of human space, he hopes to earn back the trust and respect he lost. The Empire's political powers and his family have different goals. Stone faces humanity's enemies in a do-or-die operation. ...The Trespasser: A Novel, by Tana FrenchNew York Times bestselling author Tana French is "required reading for anyone who appreciates tough, unflinching intelligence and ingenious plotting" (The New York Times). She "inspires cultic devotion in readers . . . (The New Yorker) and is "the most important crime novelist to emerge in the past 10 years" (Washington Post). "Atmospheric and unputdownable." - People In bestselling Tana French's newest "tour de force,"* being on the Murder squad is nothing like Detective Antoinette Conway dreamed it would be. Her partner, Stephen Moran, is the only person who seems glad she's there. The rest of her working life is a stream of thankless cases, ...The Promise, by Melody Grace"Promise me one thing. Promise me you'll live." Claire Fortune arrives in Boston with an old notebook and her best friend's dying wish - to finish the scribbled bucket list that Hope didn't have time to complete. Moment by moment, Claire builds a life she never dreamed of - until Theo walks into the coffee-shop one crisp September afternoon, and her careful plans scatter on the winds. Sometimes a chance meeting can change a life forever. Sometimes fate knows exactly what we need. Perfect for fans of 'Me Before You' and 'The Fault in Our Stars', 'The Promise' brings together two people searching for a love that can overcome tragedy. A heartbreakingly romantic novel that challeng...Once Hunted (A Riley Paige Mystery-Book 5), by Blake Pierce"A masterpiece of thriller and mystery! The author did a magnificent job developing characters with a psychological side that is so well described that we feel inside their minds, follow their fears and cheer for their success. The plot is very intelligent and will keep you entertained throughout the book. Full of twists, this book will keep you awake until the turn of the last page." --Books and Movie Reviews, Roberto Mattos (re Once Gone) ONCE HUNTED is book #5 in the bestselling Riley Paige mystery series, which begins with the #1 bestseller ONCE GONE (Book #1)-a free download with over 600 five star reviews! A prison break from a maximum security prison. Frantic calls from the FBI. Special Agent Riley...The Mystery Begins (A Connor and Lilly Mystery Book 1), by K.J. EmrickFrom the author of the Darcy Sweet Mystery Series. Connor Gless and Lilly McIntosh from the Darcy Sweet Cozy Mystery series now have their own mysteries to solve. Missing bikes and jewelery store robberies. What did they have in common with each other? That was the question that Lilly and Connor needed to answer. What started out as a routine investigation into a stolen bike led Connor and Lilly into a deeper mystery when the local jewelery store was robbed... not once but twice. Things just didn't add up. There was something strange going on. Suddenly it was more serious and wasn't just a fun little mystery anymore. Can they make all of the pieces fit together before...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Black Werewolves Series Box Set: The Dark Ones, The 24hourlies & Chased (Volume #1), by Gaja J. KosThe world of Slavic immortals has never been darker Enter the world where myth becomes reality, where long forgotten gods walk the earth, and where love forms bonds that cannot be broken even in the raging winds of battle. Box set contains: The Dark Ones, The 24hourlies, Chased (novella) ** The Dark Ones (Black Werewolves, Book 1) In a world ruled by lethal Slavic immortals, Rose and her pack of Black werewolves are drawn into the beginning of a war as they try to uncover the being behind the mass murder of White werewolves. Because the nature of the killings obstructs the normal passage of souls, Veles, the sultry lord of the underworld, offers Rose his assistance; the were...Mosaic, by Angelin Sydney 'The thing about abuse is you can't bury it like the dead. It's not a dead pet, or a dead loved one or friend. It stays in your heart... so for as long as it keeps beating... you have to keep living with it.' Don't judge Mosaic by its cover. It truly is a contemporary masterpiece. It's a story about pain and suffering, yet it is also one of hope, redemption and finding love in the most unexpected places. In every sense, this is our story. Betrayed&#8230; Ralph was a victim of a paedophile, molested and raped as a child. It ended only when the abuser, a trusted family friend, was shot dead by his father. Years later, he continued to struggle with the aftermath, courageousl...Murder at the Polo Club: A High Desert Cozy Mystery, by Dianne HarmanFrom seven time Amazon All-Star Author comes another page-turning murder mystery. Antiques, polo, and relationships. What do they have in common? Murder! Why was the Palm Springs polo club owner's fiancee, Pia, murdered? Old relationships, Mafia vendettas, and inheritances all play a part in this cozy mystery. Jack Rutledge, the owner of a world class polo club in Palm Springs hires Marty Combs, an antique appraiser, to evaluate Jack's collection of art pottery and Pia's collection of art glass. When Marty and her husband, Jeff, a Palm Springs police detective, attend a cocktail party at the Rutledge Polo Club, they find themselves in the middle of a murder mystery. Who killed Pia? Was it Kevin, the has-been...Coffin Road, by Peter MayIn his latest mystery set in Scotland and the Outer Hebrides, award-winning author Peter May spins a tale about three disparate cases that may or may not be linked... On the remote Isle of Harris in Scotland's Outer Hebrides, a man washes up on a deserted beach, hypothermic and completely disoriented. He has no idea who he is or how he got there. The only clue to his condition is a map of the island showing a desolate, ancient path called the Coffin Road. With a sense of dread and no clear idea what lies at the other end, he knows he must follow the trail if he has any hope of discovering his identity. Meanwhile, homicide detective George Gunn makes the rough ocean crossing to a remote, sea-battered lighthouse on a roc...A Country Christmas (Timeless Regency Collection Book 5), by Josi S KilpackFrom the publisher of the USA TODAY bestselling & #1 Amazon bestselling Timeless Romance Anthology series in Clean Romance, comes A COUNTRY CHRISTMAS. Three brand new Regency Romance novellas by Josi S. Kilpack, Carla Kelly, and Jennifer Moore. **Amazon Top 30 in Regency Romance** **Amazon Top 20 in Victorian Romance** SAINTS AND SINNERS by Josi S. Kilpack. When Neville Franklin's best friend Burke wants to wager who can kiss Eloise first, Neville puts a stop to it. Eloise has been his friend since childhood, and, well, she's off-limits. Especially to Burke. As Burke pursues Eloise and claims that she has a tendre for him, Neville becomes more and more protective of the girl he grew up with. On the ...The Lost Fleet: Search for the Originators: A Slaver Wars Novel, by Raymond L. WeilFrom USA Today Best Selling Author Raymond L. Weil comes the next book in the Lost Fleet series. After the destruction of the Dyson Sphere and six Simulin worlds, the situation in the Triangulum Galaxy calmed down. For over seven months, the people of Gaia and the Lost Fleets knew peace. The mystery of the Originators only deepens when a new warship appears over Gaia. The secret it holds will shake the Lost Fleets and change their future forever. But now the Simulins are once more on the move. They've rebuilt their fleet and are determined to destroy Gaia and Fleet Admiral Strong's forces. They will risk everything in a winner take all battle. Kazak, the Originator AI, is making his own demands. D...The Wound of the World (The Cycle of Galand Book 3), by Edward W. RobertsonDante and Blays have forced Gladdic from the Collen Basin. But the victory might only be the first battle in a much larger war. With the land on the brink of starvation and politically fractured, Dante and Blays scramble to secure Collen's food, borders, and allies. Before their work is done, rumor arrives from Mallon. The enemy is mustering for another attack. Even if Collen can weather the coming storm, there's no guarantee their independence will last out the year. During a border raid, Dante learns Gladdic has fled to the shadowy realm of Tanar Atain, home of the Andrac. And the secrets Gladdic returns with could tip the balance of power forever....Bye, Bye Blackbird: A Blackbird Sisters Novella (The Blackbird Sisters Mysteries Book 12), by Nancy MartinNora Blackbird is finally having her baby! But even that comes with complications. Sisters Emma and Libby have their own problems, but they try to join forces to help Nora live happily ever after. And nothing could go wrong. Or could it? Michael is the target of a Mob plot, and the cops have set up an observation post right outside the delivery room. Is he going to make it into fatherhood without going to jail? And Nora's trying to cope with a new job offer as she labors to bring her baby into the world. Bit changes are in store for everyone. In other words, it's life as usual for the Blackbird sisters!...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Christmas Comes to Valentine (A Valentine Novel Book 5), by Curtiss Ann MatlockChristmas comes to Valentine, and everyone has a secret desire&#8230; The holiday spirit is alive in the beloved small town of Valentine, Oklahoma. The townspeople are buzzing about with high hopes and special wishes. With a Secret Santa passing out surprises, everyone is wondering who the next lucky recipient is going to be. Almost-thirteen-year-old Corrine Pendley, wants what every young girl wants-to grow up. To get her ears pierced, experience a real kiss from her first boyfriend, and, if Santa just could, a horse of her very own, right there in her happy life. She does not want her mother to come to town and spoil it all. To come and possibly take everything away. But Anita Pendley wants to come home. S...A Goose Creek Christmas (Tales from the Goose Creek B&B Book 4), by Virginia Smith Al's Goose Is Cooked! Forced into early retirement, Al Richardson knows what his wife will say when she hears the terrible news. Millie will insist that they open their B&B early. Where will that leave him? Carrying luggage and waiting tables? No way! He needs time to come up with another plan. With the help of an unlikely accomplice, Al spends his days scanning want ads and frequenting out-of-town coffee shops in an effort to hide his secret from all of Goose Creek-including his wife.

Millie is too busy to notice Al's odd behavior. Between planning a huge Christmas party and holding tight to the reins of newcomer Lulu Thacker-whose tacky decorating schemes are sure to infuriate Main Street business own...Metropolis, by Thea von HarbouThis is Metropolis, the novel that the film's screenwriter - Thea von Harbou, who was director Fritz Lang's wife, and a collaborator in the creation of the film - this is the novel that Harbou wrote from her own notes. It contains bits of the story that got lost on the cutting-room floor; in a very real way it is the only way to understand the film....The Puzzle, by S.M. R.A book with chapters in mixed up time order. That's the basic idea of this story-puzzle, where different short stories complete one another to build up a novel like chemical elements build up life. From horror through erotica to poetry and much more. As an ordinary child Chris was sent to a doctor, but that was where his disease started. After years of agony, the schizophrenic discovers, what happened back then. He is the victim of a shady experiment for economic reasons, that went wrong with him. There is an implanted microchip in his brain, that was supposed to make him work and consume like a machine. It functioned with nearly all the victims, but apparently Chris was too emotional and is now suffering his mental disease inst...One Friend Too Many: And they say there's safety in numbers, by Kenton WoodsHigh school graduation is an exciting event that every student dreams about. We think of it as a time of joyful celebration, but what better way to celebrate than going on a camping trip to beautiful northern Arizona? While on the camping trip, the group goes on a night hike that forever changes their lives. Confused, curious, and distraught - these friends come to the sudden realization... they have one friend too many....The Source: A Wildfire Prequel, by Marcus RichardsonChad Huntley can't get sick. When an influenza pandemic kills almost everyone around him, he finds himself on the run, hunted by soldiers and mercenaries, chased across a wasteland of empty houses and dying suburbs as he tries to escape Fort Worth. Mankind's only hope is for him to partner with a brilliant virologist to find a cure-but not everyone wants a cure for the greater good. The Source, the first prequel to Apache Dawn, opens a terrifying window on the early days of The Great Pandemic and sets in motion the events of the Wildfire Saga....Murder & Menace (Cryptic Cove Cozy Mystery Series Book 2), by KP StaffordMurder & Menace - Book 2 in the Cryptic Cove Cozy Mystery Series Life has been quiet in the cozy town of Cryptic Cove until Lexi stumbles upon another dead body. This time it's sheriff's deputy Will Hunter. Several people have motive, a few have the means to do it. With strained friendships hanging in the balance, Lexi is determined to solve this case and help her best friend through a major life-changing ordeal. Can Lexi and Constable John find the killer before he strikes again? Can Lexi and Peyton heal their friendship before it's completely destroyed? ...Momentary Stasis (The Rimes Trilogy Book 1), by P R AdamsWorld peace can be deadly. Humans discover alien technology and start colonizing worlds outside the solar system. Genetic modification produces miracles. Science advances the human condition. And, for the first time in history, the nations of the world have achieved real peace with each other. But only the elite truly benefit from all the advancements. Most people are still trapped on an Earth ruined by chemical pollution, nuclear accidents, and chaotic weather changes. Rebellious "genies"--genetically engineered servants--cause more harm than good. And global corporations have stripped the idea of nations and freedom of any real meaning. Sergeant Jack Rimes is no stranger to intrigue. The U.S. Army Special ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Different Lee (Different Dragon Book 1), by Bill HiattAbandoned at birth, DL has tried to cut himself off from his past as much as possible, lying if necessary to conceal what little he knows about himself. Then he starts to have strange, unsettling dreams of goals he must reach before shadowy enemies can stop him. When these dreams begin to intrude into his waking life, and he starts to develop unusual abilities, he realizes that he may be more than human. Unfortunately, others realize the truth about DL, and they want his blood--literally!...Second Sight, by Toryn ChapmanCampbell Mackenzie is a young lawyer with a perfect winning record and a reputation for always knowing what to say next - until a tragic accident reveals that he doesn't just know what to say next, he actually knows what will happen. Reluctant to believe he can see the future, he is nevertheless drawn to Hong Kong to save the life of a beautiful woman he sees killed in a dream. But she has secrets of her own and Mackenzie needs to rely on his poorly understood skill just to survive. From glittering Hong Kong to outback Australia and the underbelly of Tokyo, Second Sight is an unrelenting pursuit where fate is always one step ahead. Reader comments: "A fantastic, stylish, fast-paced read" "Hooke...Below the Beltway (The Beltway Modern Millionaire Romance Series Book 1), by Taylor MarshHalf the fun of foreplay is the verbal jousting. This is a contemporary millionaire romance starring Alex Gantry, who's a very strong woman . Alex is an elite personal life coach who leaves the glitter of Hollywood to join her best friend Berkley Banks, whose high-profile new media marketing company is located in the Washington, D.C. area. One thing Alex is hoping to leave behind is Brian Marks and their long-term relationship of convenience because they're both workaholics and Alex has decided she wants more. Brian Marks is intent on changing her mind. Maybe Washington, D.C. will change things. Because as good as Alex is at coaching professionals in how to balance work and their personal li...The Highlander's English Woman (The Stelton Legacy), by Ruth A. CasieTraitors, deception, murders and ghosts run rampant at Lord Herbert Maxwell's, Caerlaverock Castle. Jamie Maxwell Collins serves Lord Herbert in exchange for a farm of his own. Laura Reynolds, Lord Herbert's distant cousin and Jamie's longtime friend comes to the castle determined to solve the murders and put the ghost to rest. When Laura becomes the murderer's next target and Lord Herbert is forced to sacrifice her in a political marriage, Jamie finds their friendship has turned to love and he's more a warrior then he thought. He'll use anything to save Laura ghosts, swords or fists. This full-length novel is a continuation of the novella, The Maxwell Ghost previously published by Ruth A. Casie in Once Upon a Haunted ...Poor Boy's Christmas with Bonus Book The Greatest Gift (Mail Order Brides of Texas 5), by Kathleen BallPoor Boy's Christmas It's Christmas in Asherville, Texas and Poor Boy finally comes home. He's no longer the waif we grew to love; he is very much a man now. As the stage coach approaches his beloved town he spots Sheriff Shane O'Conner riding off after a pair of bank robbers. Poor Boy, the new deputy quickly finds a horse and races after them. One of the robbers is killed and to his surprise the other outlaw is a beautiful young woman. Molly McDonagh is heartbroken, the last of her family is dead. Now she's in jail waiting to hang. Bounty hunters soon come to see if she is another wanted female outlaw and Shane decides Poor Boy needs to take his prisoner to a ranch where they can hide out as brother and sister.<br...Some Must Fall (The Coming Crown Book 1), by Clair St.ClaireThere is trouble in Byriad. Istus is the descendent of a lineage of kings, but as he trains to take his father's throne, a rebel king is rising. The northbound lands have fallen to rebel reign, and mercenaries sail the wintertide sea. Swept from the comfort and safety of his castle, Istus is thrust into a world of suffering and suspicion, to find light only as a star rises to the heavens and a Grey Falcon dashes the sky. The rebel king is rising. But in order for others to rise&#8230; &#8230;some must fall. For more information visit: thecomingcrown.com...Breaking Sandcastles, by Kirk BurrisFalling for a much younger man can prove difficult in any era, but in early 1960s America, it was considered forbidden. Intertwined with the desire to be a successful career-woman, art teacher Marion Kelly must battle heart and mind while struggling with the insecurity of an uncertain future. Chasing love from Kansas City, Missouri to Paris, France, she comes up empty-handed, until an unplanned encounter with a former student begs to be given a chance. A wild vacation leads to love, murder and a battle for the man two women want, Jonathan Duquesne. Breaking Sandcastles highlights a half-century romance unfolded through a series of memories revisited during a crisis. Humor and heart-ache play out for our characters as they strugg...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Beyond the Forest, by Kay L Ling Things too incredible to believe can be real! Lana can draw arcane powers from gemstones, but that doesn't mean she's ready to confront a gem master. She's no match for Sheamathan, brutal ruler of the gnome world. The oppressed gnomes of Shadow long for a better life, and Lana is willing to study their gems and look for a solution. But when she goes through the portal, she discovers her gnome guide has a different agenda. He takes her straight to Sheamathan's stronghold through a land full of mutant insects, intelligent flying serpents, and other horrors. There, he forces Lana to make a choice--turn her back on the gnomes and go home, or deliver a warning to Sheamathan that will plunge her irretrievably i...Curse Breaker: Enchanted (The Curse Breaker Saga Book 1), by Melinda KucseraSecrets threaten, but magic kills. Plagued by sanity-twisting magic, Sarn must unravel a deadly mystery. But he's prevented at every turn because his life is not his own. Haunted by one of the victims, Sarn must find out what happened before the ghost drives him mad. As plans collide beneath ensorcelled boughs, one thing is certain. If Sarn can't get his magic under control, he'll never discover why enchanted trees committed murder. How far is he willing to go to find the answer? The search might cost more than his sanity. Exposing the truth might claim his life and destroy the secrecy protecting his son from a killer. Something lurks in the enchanted forest and its sights are set on Sarn and the magic i...Leopard's Fury (A Leopard Novel), by Christine FeehanA ruthless criminal unleashes his most feral desires in the new Leopard novel from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Wild Cat. Passion melts the will of an ice-cold criminal when he meets the one woman who can tame the beast inside him. Leopard's Fury With her own bakery in San Antonio, Evangeline Tregre made a new life far from the brutal lair of shifters she was born into. Though she is all too aware of her leopard-shifter blood, she never felt the sensation of a wild animal stirring inside her. Not until Alonzo Massi walked into her bakery. The powerful shifter is as irresistible as he is terrifying, but his icy demeanor tells her to keep her distance. Alonzo kn...Vampire Girl 3: Silver Flame, by Karpov Kinrade"TWILIGHT MEETS OUTLANDER" "Fast paced, action-packed and a total page turner... Mind blowing!" - Tilly ★★★★★ "So freaking awesome!" - ERIN E WOLF ★★★★★ From USA TODAY bestselling series Vampire Girl, comes the next book in the saga: SILVER FLAME. For fans of Twilight, A Shade of Vampire, and Outlander, experience a fantasy romance with an original twist on an old tale.

I was an ordinary girl, living an ordinary life, until I sold my soul to save my mother. Now, I am trapped between two worlds. Between the vampire demons who own my contract, and the Fae whose bloodline flows in me. Between th...Faithful: A Novel, by Alice HoffmanFrom the New York Times bestselling author of The Marriage of Opposites and The Dovekeepers comes a soul-searching story about a young woman struggling to redefine herself and the power of love, family, and fate.

Growing up on Long Island, Shelby Richmond is an ordinary girl until one night an extraordinary tragedy changes her fate. Her best friend's future is destroyed in an accident, while Shelby walks away with the burden of guilt.

What happens when a life is turned inside out? When love is something so distant it may as well be a star in the sky? Faithful is the story of a survivor, filled with emotion-from dark suffering to true happiness-a moving portrait of a young woman finding her wa...Next Girl On The List - A serial killer thriller (McRyan Mystery Series Book), by Roger StelljesTHE CRIME SERIES WITH OVER 1.5 MILLION DOWNLOADS and 17,000+ REVIEWS - New York Times & USA Today Bestselling Mystery Series *** NEW RELEASE *** A killer is silently stalking his next victim... your name is next on the list... Her body is found face down&#8230; carefully emulating a masterpiece&#8230; and a timer is rapidly ticking down to the next killing. It had been so long since she had someone in her life. She thought he was amazing. The perfect guy - the perfect date. His calculated game of seduction and deception worked flawlessly. After luring her into his death trap, he quietly slid out the door and disappeared yet again without a trace. What clues are hidden in a picture pe...Floured Felonies (The Donut Mysteries Book 27), by Jessica BeckBrand New! Floured Felonies, the 27th Donut Mystery from New York Times Bestselling Author Jessica Beck! When an ice storm hits April Springs, it freezes more than the trees and power-lines as one of the town's residents perishes outside. But soon Suzanne and Grace learn that it wasn't the cold that killed Santa-suit wearing Greg Whitmore, but a bullet instead. The women must do their best to figure out who killed the banker before someone else gets frozen out, permanently. For more information, go to jessicabeckmysteries.net...The Mistletoe Murder: And Other Stories, by P. D. JamesFour previously uncollected stories from one of the great mystery writers of our time--swift, cunning murder mysteries (two of which feature the young Adam Dalgliesh) that together, to borrow the author's own word, add up to a delightful "entertainment." The newly appointed Sgt. Dalgliesh is drawn into a case that is "pure Agatha Christie." . . . A "pedantic, respectable, censorious" clerk's secret taste for pornography is only the first reason he finds for not coming forward as a witness to a murder . . . A best-selling crime novelist describes the crime she herself was involved in fifty years earlier . . . Dalgliesh's godfather implores him to reinvestigate a notorious murder that might ease the godfather's mind about a...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Crow Bones: Oddly oblique stories of magical realism, dark humour, horror and suspense, by Nicola McDonagh Revenge, desire, elusive muses, cannibalism, alien infanticide and a very angry goat. . Inspired by artists such as Chagall, Munch, and Banksy, these curious, darkly humorous and sometimes surreal stories explore human nature in all its disparate colours. From finding love against the odds on Blackpool Beach to surviving grief and loss on a dying planet, each tale takes you to another time and place where reality is blurred and dreams mingle with the paint from a spray can. Be drawn into the surreal world of the famous artist Earnest Thirk and his talking jacket as he struggles to recapture his lost inspiration and hold onto an old love. Shiver with dread at...Black Mountain Magic: Kentucky Haints #1, by Megan MorganWitches and Lycans and hillbillies, oh my! Lorena Mills is a witch, but she's not very good with potions and incantations. Working for a government agency that puts down dangerous uprisings of supernatural creatures, she does much more paperwork than spell casting. When her less-than-magical job lands her in the small Appalachian town of Blue Ditch, Kentucky, in the shadow of Black Mountain, her life starts to get a whole lot wilder. In the forests surrounding the town, Wolvites-twisted, bestial creatures who hunt and kill humans-are posing a threat. When handsome, charming, and altogether reckless local Deacon Kelley insists on taking matters into his own hands, Lorena has more than monsters to worry abou...Of Smokeless Fire, by A. A JafriAfter eleven failed pregnancies when Farhat Haq finally gave birth to a healthy son, Mansoor, she also gave birth to a tenacious rumor that her newborn was a djinn-fiery creatures made by Allah from smokeless fire. Her servant, Kaneez, had for long held a suspicion that Farhat's inability to give birth had only one explanation: a djinn in her womb had devoured all her eleven still-born children but had now come out in the guise of a child to torment everyone. To make matters worse, the day of Mansoor's birth was also the day when the first Prime Minister of Pakistan was assassinated. The novel follows Pakistan's history where modernity clashes with political Islam. It also follows Mansoor's family where beliefs are rear-ended b...Evolution Z: Stage One (An apocalypse zombie survival thriller Book 1), by David BourneEvolution Z - Stage One! A Zombie Novel in the Vein of "The Walking Dead" After a dramatic plane crash in the wilds of Maine, the survivors of Augusta Airline Flight 303 believe the worst is behind them. Captain Raymond Thompson organizes the group and attempts to get help, but soon it becomes clear that our familiar world has ceased to exist. Everything seems to fall apart, and no one knows the source of the catastrophe. However, the survivors soon learn a basic truth: If you make even one mistake, you pay with your life and become one of "them"... An absolute must for all fans of "The Walking Dead"! This exciting zombie apocalypse thriller is a perfect fit for all...Miss Seeton Plants Suspicion (A Miss Seeton Mystery Book 15), by Hamilton CraneEvery year when the harvest moon shines, families of noisy Cockney hop-pickers descend on the bountiful countryside near the village of Plummergen, home to Miss Emily Seeton, artist and Scotland Yard aide extraordinaire. But the holiday jollity brings no cheer for local police Superintendent Brinton, who is all too aware it's a whole year since the gruesome "Blonde in the Bag" murder, and they are still no nearer a solution. Will MissEss be asked to set aside her newfound hobby of gardening and lend a hand? And where in her strange sketches of the Last Night of the Proms are the clues that might identify a brutal killer? Serene amidst every kind of skulduggery, this eccentric English spinster steps...The Refuge: An Inspirational Novel of Scotland, by Regan Walker"Master storytelling transports you to medieval Scotland!" - Paula Quinn, New York Times Bestselling Author For anyone whose faith has ever faltered&#8230; Scotland 1072 The Norman Conqueror robbed Steinar of Talisand of his noble father and his lands, forcing him to seek refuge in Scotland while still recovering from a devastating wound. At the royal court, Steinar becomes scribe to the unlettered King of Scots while secretly regaining his skill with a sword. The first time Steinar glimpses the flame-haired maiden, Catrìona of the Vale of Leven, he is drawn to her spirited beauty. She does not fit among the ladies who have come to serve the devout queen. Not pious, not obedient and not given ...Rex Electi, by W.P. KimballCaius Serica, a pilot in the Roman military in the year 1999, is whisked away from his camp in the middle of the night under mysterious circumstances. He soon learns that every aspect of his life so far, including the staged deaths of his parents, has been arranged by the Senate Tribunal in an attempt to mold him into the perfect leader. Now there are only thirty candidates, including Caius, left competing to be the Emperor's heir. Success in a series of Trials will reunite him with his family and make him the most powerful man in the world, but failure will lead to a life of isolation and imprisonment hidden in the eaves of the palace. As Caius enters the trials, it becomes apparent that the tests themselves are not the problem: it is the ...Evelyn, After: A Novel, by Victoria Helen Stone Evelyn Tester is sleepwalking through her suburban life-until a late-night phone call startles her awake. Her husband, a prestigious psychiatrist, has been in an accident. And he isn't alone. Suddenly Evelyn's world isn't as tidy as she thought. And in the midst of it all is Juliette, not only her husband's secret lover but also his patient. If news of the affair were to get out, it would ruin more than just Evelyn's marriage. Although it's a bitter pill for Evelyn to swallow, protecting her family means staying silent-even if, as she begins to discover, the night of the accident has consequences far more dangerous than the unmasking of an affair. But the more Evelyn learns about Juliette's picture-perfect l...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Trading Lives, by Eric StoffleWhen Jamie Kelly sees a childhood friend in need, she jumps into action not realizing the complexity of the situation. Despite being rebuffed by her friend, she continues to dig into a mystery that began before either one of them were born. Finding the truth is hard enough when secrets have been buried for so long, but a gang called the Violent Human Predators makes it that much harder. The gang traffics in drugs and has been known to run prostitutes, but is that really what Jamie's friend is involved in? Or is it a dark secret from the past? The good? Jamie has a stubborn streak and can handle herself in a fight. The bad? She may regret ever discovering what lies behind traded lives. Don't underestima...Undertow:The Complete Novel, by Joss DeyA world born of merged realities, turbulent and jagged and overrun with monsters...a woman infected with unruly magic, unknowingly using her soul to find love... Without warning, the magical realms of dreams and nightmares collapsed upon us, shredding our safe existence. A violent civil war erupted between a ruthless queen seeking revenge and a dark prince collecting power, leaving a broken world of stunted magic, fantastical creatures, chaos, and a drug called Undertow. Dragon was sold by her mother to a shady clinic that altered her, leaving her mostly human and able to fix the flaws in people. Her "gift" infuses her with life-changing confidence as well as an unnatural euphoria&#8230;but also is literally k...Skipping Childhood: A Novel (From Abused Foster Child to Adolescent Serial Killer), by Charm BakerKilling just ain't right, but neither is child abuse. A twelve-year-old girl takes matters into her own hands and when she does; it's murder! The dark seed that began to grow inside Deandra Anne Baxter was planted by the man named Ben Coleman. Skipping Childhood's juvenile killer is reminiscent of Rhoda Penmark (The Bad Seed), but unlike little Rhoda; Deandra Baxter has good reason to kill! By age twelve, she had already seen and heard more than any child her age should have ever been exposed to. This is a contemporary African American novel; a dark drama of a sexual abuse victim who resorts to serial killing. Readers who enjoy a good revenge killing won't be disappointed. This gritty urb...The Fortress (The Kodo Series Book 1), by Faye CarlisleNargassus is in trouble from the evil Sinisters. A prophecy says that a boy who is able to control the four elements of earth, fire, air and water will be able to restore peace to the land and defeat evil. Cameron has these extra-special abilities and is sent on a mission to find the Sinisters with his two friends Anna and Sam. Anna is able to see visions of the future, and Sam has navigating powers. The children's search for the Sinisters leads them to a fortress where they meet Electro. Can they win against his lightning powers? Did you love the Beast Quest series? Fans of fantasy adventure stories will love this new series aimed at 7-10 year olds. Upcoming books: Look out for 'The M...Methuselah, by Ron StiegerIn the distant future, interstellar travel and brain emulations are common. Dinosaurs have been brought back from extinction. New religions are flourishing. But something dangerous is lurking in the depths of space: pirates! When the mysterious pirate Phoenix hunts a treasure more precious, and more dangerous, than any other, one em must decide how far he will go to protect it....How Picasso Makes You A Genius, by Tirza SchaeferA mother has to sign a paper her 8-year-old daughter Tarini brings home from school and from there ensues a conversation about Picasso, a caveman and a swarm of mosquitoes, Lewis Hamilton, the Ancient Romans and how to mix up a cake, all before taking a chill pill. This entire funny narration by international author Tirza Schaefer leads to your child's empowerment by learning how life functions, combining science and spirituality with logic into one whole sensible construct, which is as coherent and understandable as it is empowering. Tirza Schaefer is a student of and works freelance for spiritual teacher and bestselling author Marilyn Holzmann, whose Clarity Release Connection teachings, books and training program are th...My Story of Survival: The ultimate low-reactive diet for allergies, gut problems, food intolerances and chemical sensitivities., by Mimi EmmanuelTen ingredients only for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Mimi lived on ten ingredients in total for a period of five years; for breakfast, lunch and dinner, every single day. Her diet contains no gluten, eggs, sugar, fructose, grains, flours, nuts, seeds, meat, beans, soy, and no legumes. Initially, her diet contained no dairy either. Mimi's diet may benefit anyone who suffers from gut problems, allergies, food intolerances, sensitive gut or chemical sensitivities. This includes people who have been diagnosed with autoimmune conditions, Lyme, Lupus, chronic fatigue, irritable bowel and fibromyalgia. The author's One Size Fits All diet has a lot in common with...Cross the Line, by James PattersonIn all of Alex Cross's years with Homicide, Washington, DC, has never been more dangerous. After shots pierce the tranquil nighttime calm of Rock Creek Park, a man is dead: what looks at first like road rage might be something much more sinister. But Alex has only just begun asking questions when he's called across town to investigate a new murder, one that hits close to home: Washington's own chief of detectives. And Alex's former boss, beloved mentor of Alex's wife, Bree. Now there's a killer on the loose, a long list of possible suspects, a city in panic, and nobody in charge of the besieged police force. Until Bree gets tapped for the job. As Bree scrambles to find her footing and close two h...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Sins of Soldiers, by S J Hardman Lea"All I needed to do was tick off the list of the old sins - lust, greed, anger, laziness, gluttony, and pride. At least three of those were going to cause trouble. And then, of course, there was the seventh, the most destructive of them all. Envy. We'd come to that one before the end." It is 1916 and the war in France is hot and about to get hotter. Embedded undercover in a British infantry regiment on the Western Front, Anson Scott, an American newspaperman, watches, waits and writes his articles in secret, sending them out uncensored for his readers in the USA. But life in the trenches is far from what he had first expected. While the soldiers are raring to fight, the commanding officer is antiquated and the officers the...Miss Seeton Plants Suspicion (A Miss Seeton Mystery Book 15), by Hamilton CraneEvery year when the harvest moon shines, families of noisy Cockney hop-pickers descend on the bountiful countryside near the village of Plummergen, home to Miss Emily Seeton, artist and Scotland Yard aide extraordinaire. But the holiday jollity brings no cheer for local police Superintendent Brinton, who is all too aware it's a whole year since the gruesome "Blonde in the Bag" murder, and they are still no nearer a solution. Will MissEss be asked to set aside her newfound hobby of gardening and lend a hand? And where in her strange sketches of the Last Night of the Proms are the clues that might identify a brutal killer? Serene amidst every kind of skulduggery, this eccentric English spinster steps...The Jacob Street Mystery, by R. Austin FreemanA peaceful, pleasant afternoon in the woodland scene of Linton Green is disturbed when a brutal murder takes place. But thanks to an unseen witness, the killer may be caught, and the witness turns out to be a blessing in disguise. This is the story of Thomas Pedley, a gifted artist who paints what he sees from memory....Sweet Destiny (The Klaus Brothers Book 5), by Penny WatsonWolfgang Reinhard Klaus, Director of Charitable Donations for the family business, is the last unmarried Klaus brother. While his four siblings have fallen in love and started their unconventional families, Wolfgang has been crushed by his heart-breaking obligations. The once affable Wolf has become a bitter and tormented man. All he has left is a nimble vision of loveliness who haunts his dreams. Is she enough to restore his faith in humanity? Belinda Kiefer is a one-of-a-kind being, embraced by the winter forest and the woodland animals. Half-human, half-fairy, she flits between two worlds, searching for a place to belong. Her secret crush on Wolfgang is both a blessing and a curse. It will help her to soothe him in his darkest...BILLIONAIRE: Stolen Hearts (A Billionaire Encounter Romance Collection) (Mix of Romance Collection), by ANNETTA BATISTEAward-winning authors have come together and they are back again with this mesmerizing collection of heartfelt romantic stories. These stories will surely keep you hooked as they are all diverse and span different backgrounds. With too many diverse tales etched together and bound by the passion for romance, you will surely cherish the way they will tease the chords of your heart. Enjoy the seductive power of these stories and you will love the way these tales will take you back in time and help you cherish the romantic pleasures. ...Another Day Gone, by Eliza Graham Coventry, 1939. Days before the outbreak of World War II, a terrorist bomb explodes on a busy street, killing and maiming innocent civilians. A man is hanged on the evidence given by a young witness. As time goes on, the witness doubts her recollection of events, but her testimony has already had far-reaching consequences. Over sixty years later, in the wake of the 7/7 London bombings, Sara returns to her childhood home to find that her sister, Polly, missing for more than ten years, has finally come back too. Why now-and where has she been? The sisters grew up under the fierce protection of their nanny, Bridie, herself haunted by a family secret. And there are other secrets that Bridie has kept from the two girls she brought up ...The Gift: A Christmas Novella (Mageri Series Book 6), by Dannika Dark***BONUS BOOK*** "A riveting series from start to finish!" Despite a powerful snowstorm that has shut down the city, Silver and the Mageri crew are preparing to spend a peaceful holiday at home, surrounded by family, food, and merriment. But the party comes to an abrupt end when Logan receives an unexpected call, one that forces him to make a life-changing decision that could affect his relationship with Silver forever. Can they find the courage to weather the storm? Lives are at risk in this compelling and heartwarming story about the remarkable journey of love. THE MAGERI SERIES is an exciting urban fantasy romance about a young woman's claim to immortality. Passionate, humorous, dark, a...A Stone-Kissed Sea (Elemental World Book 4), by Elizabeth HunterAn immortal wanderer. A brilliant scientist. A centuries-old menace written in blood. Lucien Thrax, son of the earth and child of the ancients, is a healer of immense power. But years of work on a deadly vampire virus have not led to a cure, nor have they softened the wall he built around his heart. When he's forced to work with Doctor Makeda Abel, Lucien is convinced he's reached his limit of patience with humanity. Makeda Abel may be human, but she's far from impressed with the brooding vampire healer, even if his mind draws her reluctant admiration. She's learned how to survive in the immortal world, and it's not by being afraid. Working together may lead them to answers, but it also pushes Lucien and Make...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Wealth Management 2.0: Financial Education for Internet Professionals, by Andrei PolgarI've always found it ridiculous that millions upon millions of individuals earn a living online, yet nobody thought about writing a book which teaches those people how to manage their money properly. Therefore, I've decided to roll up my sleeves and write one myself. Why? Simply because I also earn a living on the Internet and have been doing it since... well, since pretty much forever. Aside from that, I'm an economist and this unique (or feel free to call it weird) combination of street smarts and book smarts puts me in a reasonably good position to help people enhance the wealth they've generated online. If you earn a living online in one way or another (as a freelancer, as an online entrepreneur, as an indie author...In His Corner, by Vina ArnoWork Out No sex for almost a year could kill a guy, but when you're the boxer known as the Juggernaut, it's the price you pay for turning pro. Tommy's fully dedicated to his craft, until he meets the incredibly gorgeous Dr. Siena Carr. Now he's looking forward to taking on this prim and proper lady in a wet and wild work-out&#8230; Knock Out Siena has seen many patients come through the ER, but none as sexy as Tommy Raines. With a nasty cut over his eye, she knows he needs stitches, but after he takes off his shirt, she needs some air. With rock-hard abs and taut biceps, it's clear this man takes care of his body. And all Siena can think about is letting him take care of hers&#8230; 41...Reb's Revenge (Reb Rogers Book 1), by J B BlackWhat the Taliban did to the young Afghani girls on the school bus was called an atrocity. After what Captain T. R. "Reb" Rogers did to the Taliban in retaliation, the mainstream media called him the "Butcher of Lashwan." Now, after 8 years on the front lines fighting the country's war on terrorism, Reb is living in Seaside Beach trying to adjust to civilian life: he's started a charter fishing boat business, he's got a hot girlfriend, and he plays poker every Tuesday night with his neighbors at the high-rise, beachfront condominium where he lives on the Gulf Coast. But someone wants Reb dead for what he did in Afghanistan and Reb finds that he is the target of jihadis hell bent on revenge....One Frosty Christmas (Black Beauty meets A Christmas Carol) (The Holiday Series Book 1), by Laura HesseWhen Hannah Storey's father moves his family from the city to the small farming community of River Bend, Hannah quickly becomes the favorite target of the town bully. Teased for being a city girl and an amputee, Hannah feels alone and isolated just like the old mustang she sees on the way to and from school every day. Hannah vows to save the pony the local kids have cruelly nicknamed 'Frostbite' from freezing to death or being sent to slaughter. Will Hannah save the pony? Will the people of River Bend ever accept her? This is a heartwarming Disney type of Christmas classic, suitable for all ages, but geared towards ages 8 - 11....and over 40. To search inside the book and read the first chapter, look for the printed novel on Amaz...Vampire Tale: paranormal romance, (Beauty and the vampire Chronicles Book 1), by P. L KurupCount Samuel d'Orleans leads a charmed life in a stately house. On the eve of the French Revolution he marries his beloved Alexandra. Soon, he and his wife have to flee for their lives. However, his troubles elevate when they are pursued by a man. Little does Samuel know that his pursuer was the most lethal of immortal creatures, a vampire....Whispers from a Distant Reality: From The Misadventures of Amata Zegarra, by GFMakinaWHISPERS FROM A DISTANT REALITY A supernatural journey through a technological utopia! Note: read disclaimer before purchasing Amata Zegarra is a lower class girl living in the fourth millennium of humanity surrounded by strange people and strange phenomenons! In the fourth millennium, humanity is no longer plagued by war. Governments live in peace, medical technology has increased the human lifespan, and Alien races are common sights in major cities. In the grand colonies of humanity spread across the galaxy, humans are modified before birth to destroy defects and to amplify human physical and mental potential. Because of this and human tenacity, the human race is now the ruling species in the galaxy, ...To See a Jaguar (Adventures in The Amazon Rainforest), by E. EtingerTo See a Jaguar is a fascinating book of adventures. It illustrates the complex relationship that exists between Humans and Nature. It also considers the discord existing between existential, rational insights, and primordial mysteries such as in ancient legends. Philippe is a tour guide in the rainforests of the Amazon Basin. He embodies a boundless admiration for nature in its totality, and the duality of bringing people to experience nature, on the one hand, while dreading to disturb the primeval natural balance on the other. While journeying throughout adventurous sites in the Amazon Basin, the author of the book guides the reader through the unique fauna and flora of the rainforest in a breathtaking man...The Abscission Zone (Unintentional Cruelty Book 1), by Samuel MuggingtonDr. Texie Raynott and Dr. Dock Hatman hope to use their expertise in plant biology to discover new cancer drugs. They never imagined that they would end up fighting a global menace that has deadly implications for the future of humankind. While examining a tissue sample, Texie falls and cracks her skull. At the same time, Dock uncovers the truth behind a series of mysterious deaths. Earth's green plants have turned violent. Someone or something has begun a new war that could wipe out all of humanity. Mother Nature wants to reclaim the Earth, and there is little we can do to stop her. While some choose to stay and fight, others elect to establish a new home on another planet. As Texie makes an astounding discover...


----------



## KBoards Admin

ENEMY WITHIN, by Mick BoseIF THE MOST WANTED MAN IN THE COUNTRY... WAS SLEEPING IN YOUR HOUSE... WHAT WOULD YOU DO? IF THE WORLD`S FATE DEPENDED ON YOUR ACTIONS... HOW FAR WOULD YOU GO? The year is 1918. War is raging in Europe. America has a new weapon so deadly no one knows about it. But a killer spy in New York finds out, and he will stop at nothing to fulfill his destructive mission. As the War begins to slip out of the Allies grasp, who will stop the man who can turn the tide of war? Find out in this blistering, fast paced thriller, that races to a nail biting finish. "What an action packed, page turner of a book." Maureen. "Very well paced and taut thriller." K. Pal....In His Corner, by Vina ArnoWork Out No sex for almost a year could kill a guy, but when you're the boxer known as the Juggernaut, it's the price you pay for turning pro. Tommy's fully dedicated to his craft, until he meets the incredibly gorgeous Dr. Siena Carr. Now he's looking forward to taking on this prim and proper lady in a wet and wild work-out&#8230; Knock Out Siena has seen many patients come through the ER, but none as sexy as Tommy Raines. With a nasty cut over his eye, she knows he needs stitches, but after he takes off his shirt, she needs some air. With rock-hard abs and taut biceps, it's clear this man takes care of his body. And all Siena can think about is letting him take care of hers&#8230; 41...Reb's Revenge (Reb Rogers Book 1), by J B BlackWhat the Taliban did to the young Afghani girls on the school bus was an atrocity. After what Captain T. R. "Reb" Rogers did to the Taliban in retaliation, the mainstream media called him the "Butcher of Lashwan." Now, after 8 years on the front lines fighting the country's war on terrorism, Reb is living in Seaside Beach trying to adjust to civilian life: he's started a charter fishing boat business, he's got a hot girlfriend, and he plays poker every Tuesday night with his neighbors at the high-rise, beachfront condominium where he lives on the Gulf Coast. But someone wants Reb dead for what he did in Afghanistan and Reb finds that he is the target of jihadis hell bent on revenge....The Soulmate Checklist: Keys to Finding Your Perfect Partner, by Rani St. PucchiRANI ST. PUCCHI delves into the meaning of Soul Mate relationships as she guides you on a quest for love that lasts a lifetime. Are images of the ideal relationship just fantasy, or do they have basis in truth? Does everyone have a perfect Soul Mate who is waiting to be found by him or her, or is a "perfect" relationship something that one must develop with oneself first? Getting beyond the "in love" phase--will the relationship last? Questions like these and many others are addressed here as Rani provides insights into the nature of personal relationships and Soul Mate love. The SoulMate Checklist will help you avoid misconcepti...Groupie, by Susan DaughertyMoving to a new city isn't the magic fix Lexie Travis hoped it would be. Sure, she put some mileage between herself and her feuding parents, her miserable dating history, and the memories of a life-altering injury. However, she still feels like a former shadow of herself, hiding behind her diminished confidence and her thorough disbelief in true love. Everything changes when Lexie's best (and only) friend drags her to a country music concert. Lexie loves country music, but she loathes the top-selling heartthrob who sold out the arena. Jack Morgan became a sensation with a string of degrading, shallow songs that she can't stand. After suffering through an evening surrounded by the playboy celebrity's endless sea of ...Girls in Pink, by Bob BickfordSanta Teresa, California, 1947: P. I. Nathaniel Crowe has extricated his client, Charlene Cleveland, from a bad marriage to a dangerous man, a local hood named Sal Cleveland. Her husband grants the divorce, but then runs her car off the road and shoots her to death. Crowe is shaken by news of the murder. He resolves to get justice for Charlene, even if it means working for free. He crosses paths with the beautiful and exotic Annie Kahlo, an eccentric artist, who has an old grudge against the gangster. Annie is more than a little crazy, but she knows a few secrets about Cleveland; secrets that might help Crowe bring the kingpin down. Despite all of his better instincts, Crowe finds himself falling for Annie...hard. 'Girls in Pink...The Sour Taste of Suspicion: An Angel Lake Mystery (Walking Calamity Cozy Mystery Book 3), by CeeCee James The only thing worse than living in a haunted house is somebody trying to make you the next ghost. When Elise takes a position at spooky old Montgomery Manor as companion to her friend Lavina's great aunt, she's expecting an easy job for the holidays. What she doesn't expect are dead bodies, ghosts and a murderer who's picked her as the next target. Delving into the secrets and tragedies of the past, her only clue is a doll's house from which pieces keep mysteriously disappearing. But what is the connection between the doll's house and the real one? Is Montgomery Manor really haunted, or is there something even more sinister afoot? Elise will have to use all her all her ingenuity to ...Shrouds of Silver (The Valtain Testaments Book 1), by Carissa BroadbentA shocking Sacrifice and a forbidden wedding could tear them apart. But these four almost-gods will fight for their freedom, even as it threatens to destroy them. Born with pale eyes, silver hair, and short, sickly lifespans, the Valtain are considered to be just a step below the gods. For hundreds of years, the isolated country of Ara has worshipped them. But after three of them are killed in an unprecedented Sacrifice, the four remaining Valtain spiral into grief and doubt. Sisine throws herself into leadership, despite her growing uncertainty. Alise embraces her fervent faith. Tarrin attempts to keep the peace. Del is consumed by anger. When Del decides to marry a prostitute in a fit of rebellious furor, he shocks...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Highlander's English Woman (The Stelton Legacy), by Ruth A. CasieTraitors, deception, murders and ghosts run rampant at Lord Herbert Maxwell's, Caerlaverock Castle. Jamie Maxwell Collins serves Lord Herbert in exchange for a farm of his own. Laura Reynolds, Lord Herbert's distant cousin and Jamie's longtime friend comes to the castle determined to solve the murders and put the ghost to rest. When Laura becomes the murderer's next target and Lord Herbert is forced to sacrifice her in a political marriage, Jamie finds their friendship has turned to love and he's more a warrior then he thought. He'll use anything to save Laura ghosts, swords or fists. This full-length novel is a continuation of the novella, The Maxwell Ghost previously published by Ruth A. Casie in Once Upon a Haunted ...Jesus - New Insights into His Life and Mission, by Hinz WaltherThe only begotten Son of God became a human being, became a man, and there is a reason for this immensely important world-historic event. Without knowledge of the circumstances, the life and mission of Jesus remains a mystery. This book addresses fundamental questions about Jesus Christ. It sheds light on the meaning of Christ's parables and sayings and explains, as well, the significance of his incarnation and his act of redemption. The meaning and purpose of our own human existence is also made clear. - Pre-history: the fall of the angels - Preparations for Christ's incarnation - The birth, childhood and boyhood of Jesus - The teaching ministry of Jesus - The meaning of Jesus' sayings and parables<br /...The Smart Girl, by J. R. Blaisy One girl - three memory cards "A great read. So many LOLs, even more OMGs and a couple of WTFs." (Amazon reviewer) "Unputdownable." (Amazon reviewer) Sally in Downing Street... Sally Smart is as surprised as anyone when she wins a competition to be 'embedded' in 10 Downing Street for a week. Why would a young journalist, more likely to be found writing about first-kiss technique for Poppy magazine, be chosen to spy on the corridors of power for the nation? But Sally's blonde charms and vivacious personality have always opened doors - and got her into trouble. After seven days Sally is in possession of some very ho...Wolves of Winter: A Navajo Nation Mystery, by R. Allen ChappellAn ancient, disabled girl holds the key to unlock two modern day murders on the Diné Bikeyah. Archeology and murder entwine in Chappell's latest Canyon Lands thriller. In ancient times hunger drove the search for food and survival. Now greed is the enemy. Ride along as Charlie, Thomas and Harley Ponyboy walk a razor's edge between two worlds, and discover wolves still stalk the ancients....A Spellbound Christmas, by Vivienne SavageThis book occurs between The Collector's Treasure and The Gatekeeper's Key, but it may be read as a standalone series of spoilerless short stories. ADULT CONTENT within. Ho ho ho, Merry Christmas! Take a step away from reality and enjoy these magical holiday-themed paranormal stories starring characters from A Spellbound Consortium. A wizard cowboy named Noah enjoys a special night with his lady on Christmas Eve. Lachlan, the faerie hound, makes a new friend in the most unlikely place. The psychic journalist Krys has a special dance with the object of her affection. You're in for a treat with three very different stories and three unique holiday wishes....Vampire Tale: paranormal romance, (Beauty and the vampire Chronicles Book 1), by P. L KurupCount Samuel d'Orleans leads a charmed life in a stately house. On the eve of the French Revolution he marries his beloved Alexandra. Soon, he and his wife have to flee for their lives. However, his troubles elevate when they are pursued by a man. Little does Samuel know that his pursuer was the most lethal of immortal creatures, a vampire....Red Rain: A Pack War Novella, by Ian ThomasThe Pack Lord is dead. Blood flows like water. Tears like rain. With the death toll soaring, the madness threatens to spread to the mortal world. A motley band of outsiders is all that stands against the threat of werewolf domination. Waseme, a vengeful vampire, Dominic, a werewolf pariah, and Daniel, a recovering dark mage, lead the rebellion against the bloodshed. If they hope to survive they'll have to rely on former-demon vessel, McLachlan, to unite the supernaturals. An impossible task given centuries of hatred and death....The First Shot (Lieutenant Kane - Dedicated to Death Series Book 1), by E.H. ReinhardThe First Shot: Book One in The Lieutenant Kane Dedicated to Death Series For Tampa homicide lieutenant Carl Kane, death is his life. If a single award existed for sinking himself into his work, he'd have two. But the latest crime scene he's called to, an old abandoned factory, leaves him with more bodies than leads. Three drug dealers are found shot to death-not an uncommon sight in the least. The problem lies with the pair of middle-aged women-bound, gagged, and executed-found at the same location. Before he can sink his teeth into the initial investigation, Kane is called out to another multiple homicide. He comes up with only more questions when the second group of murders appears connec...


----------



## KBoards Admin

SIMULATION (YA Dystopian SyFy) (SIMULATION WORLD Book 1), by M BlackSIMULATION is a fictional novel and is the DEBUT release from Dystopian Thrillers author M. Black. A YA SyFy dystopia, along the lines of City of Ember meets CW's The 100. This story will capture your heart and still won't let go even at the end. Written in part while listening to Outside by Ellie Goulding, this story contrasts technology to nature, rich to poor, privilege to hardship, and illusion to reality. "No one is getting in but whom we allow, and no one is ever getting out." Set in 2175 in Colorado, USA, where Citigogs are the new form of cities and citizens are kept under a careful population control, we meet Ilia the Princess of our main Citigog named Iliad, and Jez a Giver. As Ilia spend...Death At A Wedding: A Culinary Cozy Mystery With A Delicious Recipe (A Murder In Milburn Book 6), by Nancy McGovernSPECIAL LAUNCH PRICE FOR A LIMITED TIME! FREE WITH KINDLE UNLIMITED! Nora Newberry's big day is coming! And, with just weeks to go before her wedding, there is still so much to do. Getting it all done while running her diner seems like an impossible feat. Thankfully, she has Tina. Her support. Her positive outlook. Her&#8230;what?! She's just signed them on to cater another wedding at the same time as Nora's?! And it's whose wedding Oh, no! How could this get any worse Well, for starters, the bride's sister could be ...The Locked Room Murder: A Witch Cozy Mystery (A Bluebell Knopps Witch Cozy Mystery Book 1), by Nancy McGovernLife has always been fairly placid for Bluebell Knopps and she's liked it that way. She has a job working at her mother's salon in the small town of Lledrith. She has a fiance with whom she's in love. And, after years of trial and error, she has finally found a dye that effectively masks her naturally neon-blue hair, allowing her to blend in for the first time in her life! But things are about to go bad...fast! When her fiance is found murdered and Bluebell wakes up in the middle of a field with no memory of the night before, even she has to wonder if she could be to blame. After all, he had just broken her heart, effectively ...Out of Bounds (Karen Pirie), by Val McDermidMcDermid excels in putting the reader at the center of the action . . . A tightly paced mystery . . . My bones tell me we haven't seen the last of Inspector Pirieor at least I hope not." Janet Napolitano, Los Angeles Times on The Skeleton Road

Internationally bestselling author Val McDermid is one of our finest crime writers, whose gripping, impeccably plotted novels have garnered millions of readers worldwide. In her latest, Out of Bounds, she delivers a riveting cold case novel featuring detective Karen Pirie.

When a teenage joyrider crashes a stolen car and ends up in a coma, a routine DNA test reveals a connection to an unsolved murder from twenty-two years before. Finding the ans...Ripple (Breakthrough Book 4), by Michael C. GrumleyIt began in Ethiopia, hundreds of thousands of years ago. When a handful of genetic mutations caused evolution to split from the primates. And mankind was born. Now, eons later, evidence of more splits from the apes are being unearthed. And with them, a disturbing realization. Ours was only one of many. And yet we survived. But it was not by luck or chance. We survived because humans had something the others did not. A unique ingredient that has only now been rediscovered. First in the mountains of South America, where it was promptly destroyed by the Chinese. And now a second source in Africa. The epicenter of mankind's very inception. A place that John Clay and Alison Shaw must find q...Family Jewels: Rose Gardner Investigations #1, by Denise Grover Swank The New York Times bestselling first book in the Rose Gardner Investigation series, a spinoff of the New York Times, Wall Street Journal, and USA Today best selling Rose Gardner Mystery series. Trouble always comes to those who court it. Rose Gardner's ability to see glimpses of the future has gotten her into hot water time and again, but so have her curiosity and her sense of daring. Those very qualities helped her defeat the most powerful man in Arkansas-a man so adept at hiding his crimes there was no way to defeat him inside of the law-but her success came at a steep personal price. Now she's throwing herself into her landscaping business, trying to live a life that's as orderly as one of her gardens. <b...Home Tears, by TijanHome Tears is seriously good. Tijan's talent is almost irritating. She nailed this one! -- Kylie Scott NYT Bestselling author Dani's survived a lot of sh*t storms. Her mother died. Her two sisters loathed her. One aunt hated her. The other was strangely distant, but the worst storm-being dumped by her childhood best friend/high school boyfriend/first love for her younger sister. There went the one person who was hers and with that, the main reason she stuck around. So, she left for ten years. But now she's back, and nothing's the same. With help from Jonah Bannon, a reformed-kind of-bad boy she remembers from high school, Dani uncovers family secrets that have spanned generations. And along with those, ...The Fate of the Tearling: A Novel (The Queen of the Tearling Book 3), by Erika Johansen "Katniss Everdeen, you have competition."-Entertainment Weekly The thrilling conclusion to the New York Times bestselling Tearling trilogy. In less than a year, Kelsea Glynn has transformed from a gawky teenager into a powerful monarch. As she has come into her own as the Queen of the Tearling, the headstrong, visionary leader has also transformed her realm. In her quest to end corruption and restore justice, she has made many enemies-including the evil Red Queen, her fiercest rival, who has set her armies against the Tear. To protect her people from a devastating invasion, Kelsea did the unthinkable-she gave herself and her magical sapphires to her enemy-and named the Mace, th...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Shadow Over Lone Oak, by C. J. SearsThe idyllic town of Lone Oak is surrounded by mountains and forest - isolated from the outside world. When a young woman is murdered and her body displayed, the news hits the peaceful town with a devastating blow. But as Special Agent Llewyn Finch discovers, the town was always rotting underneath the surface. Lone Oak's sheriff is out of her depth. Between the moonshiners and the local newspaper's antipathy toward her, Willow Donahue already had a host of problems on her plate. But a dead girl is new. It's threatening. A cult is on her doorstep and Finch is the only one who can help her stop it - if she can learn to trust in him and his abilities. As the investigation unfolds, the two of them come to realize ...Cyber War I, by Ed Mahoney There is money in cybercrime, yet the stakes are higher in cyberwar, where nation-states battle to cripple their foe's capacity to operate in the information age. In Cyber War I, Iran launches a six-day cyberwar against the West to level the playing field of technology powers. Rob Warner feels he is at the end of his career. He knows he has a great job, but he's ready to retire. The work isn't as fun as when he was technical. Reluctantly, Rob finds himself in the middle of the action, and in a position to stop the pending destruction. If he's willing to sacrifice his career, jeopardize his retirement, and put his life in harm's way, then he can lead his team of security analysts and forensics experts to...Beneath the Shady Tree, by Piper TempletonPayton Montgomery wishes she could remember her early childhood; Joel McIntyre wishes he could forget. Payton is excited about restarting life in New Orleans, but she is plagued by sketchy nightmares and two child abductions that pervade the community and her inner psyche. As she tries to cobble her life together after a string of bad choices, she falls hard for Joel, a veterinarian struggling with his own memories. Could their shared early past reveal secrets that will set them free?...Iced Under (A Maine Clambake Mystery), by Barbara RossThe snow is deep in Maine's Busman's Harbor and the mighty rivers are covered in ice. Snowden Family Clambake Company proprietor Julia Snowden and her mother, Jacqueline, are hunkered down for the winter when a mysterious package arrives-heating up February with an unexpected case of murder . . . Inside the mystery package is an enormous black diamond necklace that once belonged to Julia's great-grandmother and disappeared in the 1920s. Who could have sent it-and why? Julia's search for clues takes her on a perilous journey through her mother's troubled family history, from a squabble over the family fortune in "frozen water" to the recent unexplained death of Jacqueline's long-lost cousi...The Keeper (Ellie Jordan, Ghost Trapper Book , by JL BryanThe South Channel lighthouse is a crumbling antique at the mouth of the Savannah River, abandoned and forgotten for generations. Local stories still tell of a mysterious woman in white who often stood at the old lighthouse, watching the sailors come into port...even long after she died. Now the property by the lighthouse is owned by a famous movie star in search of a remote beach getaway on sleepy Tybee Island. Unfortunately, old ghosts haunt her new retreat, stirred up by the construction of a luxurious new mansion. Ellie, Stacey, and their team must remove the ghosts, who grow more dangerous and aggressive every night, threatening the lives of the client and her family and personal staff. The lighthouse has a dark hi...The Innkeeper of Ivy Hill (Tales From Ivy Hill Book #1), by Julie KlassenFirst Series from Bestselling Author Julie Klassen!

The lifeblood of the Wiltshire village of Ivy Hill is its coaching inn, The Bell. But when the innkeeper dies suddenly, his genteel wife, Jane Bell, becomes the reluctant owner. Jane has no notion of how to run a business. However, with the town's livelihood at stake and a large loan due, she must find a way to bring new life to the inn.

Despite their strained relationship, Jane turns to her resentful mother-in-law, Thora, for help. Formerly mistress of The Bell, Thora is struggling to find her place in the world. As she and Jane work together, they form a measure of trust, and Thora's wounded heart begins to heal. When she encounters two men from her past, she sees t...All the Breaking Waves: A Novel, by Kerry Lonsdale From the bestselling author of Everything We Keep comes a gripping tale of long-buried secrets, the strength of forgiveness, and the healing power of returning home for good. After a harrowing accident tore her family apart, Molly Brennan fled from the man she loved and the tragic mistake she made. Twelve years later, Molly has created a new life for herself and her eight-year-old daughter, Cassie. The art history professor crafts jewelry as unique and weathered as the surf-tumbled sea glass she collects, while raising her daughter in a safe and loving environment-something Molly never had. But when Cassie is plagued by horrific visions and debilitating nightmares, Molly is forced to return to the one place sh...The Sound of Rain, by Gregg Olsen Former homicide detective Nicole Foster has hit rock bottom. Driven off the force by her treacherous partner and lover, she's flat broke and struggling with a gambling addiction. All Nicole has left is the dream of a warm bed at a homeless shelter and the haunting memories of three-year-old Kelsey Chase-whose murder case ended her career. As Nicole obsesses over the old facts, she realizes everything about that case felt off: a disinterested mom, a suicidal pedophile, and too many questions left unanswered. When the little girl's grieving father begs Nicole for help, she's drawn back into the investigation&#8230;and given one shot at redemption. But the deeper Nicole digs, the more evil she uncovers, including betrayals t...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sphere of Influence, by Ashish DhongdeThe near successful attempt on the President of Tajikistan and the civil was that starts immediately thereafter threatens to cut the country into half. Tajikistan's restive Gorno-Badkhshan province goes into open rebellion, the rebels supported by power hungry bureaucrats in China. While their President is operated upon in the Indian Military Hospital in Dushanbe, the interim Tajik government reaches out to the EU and the US for help. But a resurgent Russia will allow no one but itself to send additional troops. All does not go well however, and the Russian backed air assault to take the critical town of Khorugh fails. The interim government desperately reaches out to anyone who can help a...Murder At The Shore, by Robert Louis RodgersWindemere seems like a peaceful vacation community until threatening notes are found in everyone's mailbox on the Fourth of July. Things only get worse when the next day a body is found drowned in the resort's pool. Initially ruled an accident, another set of notes and another body are discovered a week later. Alex, a college student staying at his family's home with his brother for the summer, starts to look into the deaths. He believes the notes and the drownings are connected, and not simply a coincidence like the police have determined. When a third set of notes and dead body show up again after another week, the entire community begins to panic. Alex, with the help of his friends, must find out who the killer is before someone else th...Scarlett Wrigley and the Light Beneath the Veil, by Charmaine Mullins-JaimeOn her thirteenth birthday, Scarlett Wrigley awakens to find the ordinary world isn't what it seems. Up until then, she never even knew what Juma was. Now she can see the fairies and the leprechaun that have protected her all her life as well as auras and any and all fantastical creatures that live beneath the veil. Her Juma, or life-force, has grown too strong and they can no longer keep it from her. Now, dark creatures are after her, attracted to her light, and no-one will tell her why. For her protection, the fairies arrange to have Scarlett and her family move to a quiet town outside Washington DC, a town filled with lightworkers. Guided by her teacher and hidden by her protectors, Scarlett must learn how to control her new abilities ...Heartwood Falls: Heartwood Part I (The Elemental Wars Book 1), by Freya RobertsonThis is Part One of the award-winning epic fantasy Heartwood. Please note, there is a cliffhanger at the end, and you will need to purchase parts 2 and 3 to complete the story (or alternatively purchase parts 1-3 in the handy box set.) A dying tree, a desperate quest, a love story, a last stand. When Chonrad was a child, the Arbor turned him away. As an adult, he comes to Heartwood for the Congressus peace talks with mixed feelings, but he is prepared to put aside his resentment to keep peace in the land. And then the Darkwater Lords attack. Now the tree is dying, its heart stolen. The real meaning of the Veriditas-the ancient power of the greening-has been lost. The tree's roots are no l...Snow, by Howard OdentzWords to live by: Never steal from a drunk in the woods. An epic and sudden blizzard is blanketing Mount Tom Regional High School . . . in October. A dangerous man is stalking the hallways, and three teens harbor a secret that may get everyone killed if they don't figure out how to stop the snow and the rampage. Epic Award nominated author Howard Odentz is the author of the Dead (A Lot) Trilogy (zombie apocalypse), the stand-alone horror novel Bloody Bloody Apple, and the short story collection Little Killers A to Z....The King of Thieves, by Paul SobolThere aren't many reasons for murder, but for Nathanial Quick the only one that matters is revenge. In a contest to find the greatest thief in Pention, Nathan must compete against skilled adversaries to prove himself, and win at all costs. Accompanied by Lara, a childhood friend, they face perilous challenges along the path to greatness, and accomplished only by stealing vast sums of gold. But with revenge on his mind, Nathan must weigh if personal glory is worth more than his family's honour....The Drowning City (Tokyo Noir Book 1), by J. Scott MatthewsA killer stalks the streets of a near-future Tokyo on the brink. The cascade of events unleashed by the slayings threatens to drag under three people on opposite sides of the law. There's Vasili, the ruthless yakuza boss desperately trying to conceal a secret so explosive it could tear the underworld apart. Will he succeed, or will the vast criminal machine he has built finally spin out of his control? Satoshi, the street soldier forced by Vasili to bring in his former best friend for a fate worse than death. He'll have to decide whether his loyalty lies with his friend or his unyielding boss, before time runs out for both of them. And Mei, the honest cop tasked with catching the killer, only to find herself pulled...A Trace of Death (A Keri Locke Mystery--Book #1), by Blake Pierce"A dynamic story line that grips from the first chapter and doesn't let go." --Midwest Book Review, Diane Donovan (regarding Once Gone) From #1 bestselling mystery author Blake Pierce comes a new masterpiece of psychological suspense. Keri Locke, Missing Persons Detective in the Homicide division of the LAPD, remains haunted by the abduction of her own daughter, years before, never found. Still obsessed with finding her, Keri buries her grief the only way she knows how: by throwing herself into the cases of missing persons in Los Angeles. A routine phone call from a worried mother of a high-schooler, only two hours missing, should be ignored. Yet something about the mother's voice strikes a chord,...


----------



## KBoards Admin

A Suite Geek (Suite Love Series Book 3), by Sue GibsonThe Nirvana Hotel's Recreational Director, Christy Graham, possesses the perfect qualities for her job, she is outgoing, spirited, vivacious. Unfortunately, that's exactly the type of woman who terrifies the brilliant, but socially challenged, Internet market researcher Edward Shillington. Equal parts favor to their mothers and professional challenge, she agrees to help an unknowing Edward find love (or at least a date) while on his three week vacation. Fed up with men who assume pretty blondes are dumb and ditzy, she braces for the inevitable stereotyping. While coaching him to change his geeky ways, she's as blind-sided by his chivalrous charm as he is by her intuitive knowledge of the human spirit....Trouble at the Animal Shelter: A Cedar Bay Cozy Mystery, by Dianne HarmanFrom seven time Amazon All-Star comes her latest cozy mystery. When Maggie Ryan, a retired schoolteacher, is murdered, and over thirty dogs are discovered living in her home, the Cedar Bay Animal Shelter is stretched beyond its meager resources. What to do with the dogs and finding the murderer becomes a challenge. But who would have wanted the elderly spinster dead, and what was the killer's motive? Was it the local reverend who desperately needed money to pay off his gambling debts? Or the neighbor who was kept awake by Maggie's barking dogs? Was it the disgruntled father of a boy Maggie had wanted to hold back a year in school? Or even the director of the animal shelter? Join Kelly, the owner of Kelly's K...Faerie Queen, by Jennie TaylorEver since Cecilia came into 17 year old Renee's life they have been inseparable. This all changes when Cecilia tells Renee that she must leave immediately - and asks Renee to join her. Renee's world is turned upside down when she finds herself in a faerie kingdom as part of Cecilia's plan to avoid having to choose a husband. Things go wrong, however, and Renee's true feelings for Cecilia, a faerie princess in this unknown realm, cannot remain hidden for long as they battle upheavals and betrayals in this incredible and magical land....Western Star Series Boxed Set, by P.S. WitteOwn the entire Western Star series in one easy to find collection! The boxed set contains all four books in this steampunk western series (at a savings of over 50% versus buying each book individually) so readers can find out all the answers to all of their questions right away! What are those mysterious glowing stones in the mountains? Is there a monster hiding in one of the caves? What is the significance of the ornate dragon pin that a certain town resident wears? Is there a more sinister fate awaiting the town of Two Moon, Texas? And how does the real Western Star feel about people impersonating him? All of these questions are answered, plus all of the amazing steampunk inventions, from the most delicate articulated miniatures to the be...Por Vida, by Daniel VerastiquiAt the end of the world, the synthetic killing machines will be the least of our problems. In 2045, the future of synthetic living has finally arrived, but so too has the threat of a global machine war. Rising Hollywood star Sepideh Ahmadi never imagined she would transition to an artificial body, but when her longtime girlfriend Natasha develops a terminal illness, the choices become clear: either give up their physical bodies and stay together, or allow Natasha to die. As a synthetic woman, Sepideh discovers there is more to being human than just her thoughts and memories. Smells are stronger, sensations are more nuanced. She is no longer anxious or nervous. She is no longer herself, and neither is Natasha.<br...Knightshade: Perdition Bleeds, by John GroverIt is the year 1412 in the continent of Eurone. King Gravynmere has sent some of his best soldiers to investigate strange stories in the nearby border town of Faxon. The men will soon learn there is more truth than fancy to these stories, for something walks in the fields, something with cloven hooves and fire dripping from its hands. The king will rally his son, Prince Quinn, his entire army and all of the Kingdom of Vanosia to confront the very forces of darkness in an epic tale of adventure, magic and mystery as the veil between their world and Perdition grows thin. Join the Prince as he battles for his land, his people and his beloved on a mission that will take him to ends of the world and back, through pain...The Filled In Spaces, by Michael OveraThe stories in the Filled In Spaces investigate the intersecting lives of strangers and acquaintances, acknowledging that we are all a background character in someone else's story. The stories investigate the nature of relationships and friendships....All She Loves: a Regency Romantic Mystery, by Amy CorwinAttending a party at the manor house of her childhood friend, Lord Chiswick, Elspeth is resigned to yet another matchmaking attempt by Lady Chiswick when she is introduced to the handsome Earl of Westmarch. But Elspeth barely has a chance to strengthen the defenses of her wayward heart when they receive terrible news. Lord Chiswick is dead--thrown from his horse. Elspeth is aghast. How could such an accident have happened? He was an expert horseman, riding along a well-known path; it all seems impossible. Then, she finds a bloodstained stone near the scene of the accident and recalls the contest they'd all participated in the previous day. Several of the guests, and Lady Chiswick, were excellent marksmen with a sling and similar stones.<br ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Ivory Needle, by Leslie MillerAn ancient ivory needle&#8230; A desperate plea from beyond the veil&#8230; On a trip to Kenya, 16-year-old Chessie Chandler finds an ancient ivory needle and is suddenly connected to the spirit of the eons-dead elephant that was murdered for its tusks. With cryptic chants and strange symbols, the spirit entreats Chessie to save the last of its once-immortal tribe. But Chessie does not believe in magic and she certainly does not believe in immortal elephants. Even if the messages are real, what's she supposed to do about them? Reckless adventures are so not her thing&#8230; When 16-year-old Daniel Olanga's crops fail and his last goat is murdered by a starving lion, he can no longer feed his family. Desperate ...Assorted Fantasies, by Joel PugaThis collection includes all of Joel Puga's previously published historical and contemporary fantasy short stories. Bizarre creatures, evil spirits, fantastic ruins and spooky graveyards are just some of the things you will find within these pages. The stories included are: The Last - Terrorized by the thought of death, a man lets himself be contaminated by vampirism to prolong his life indefinitely. However, when Hell and Heaven's legions face each other in the ultimate battle, he becomes the last human being on Earth. Will he let himself be dragged peacefully into one of the afterlife kingdoms? Sasabonsam - During the War of Guinea, a group of Guinean guerrilla fighters bring down a Portuguese airplane. Wh...Knightshade: Perdition Bleeds, by John GroverIt is the year 1412 in the continent of Eurone. King Gravynmere has sent some of his best soldiers to investigate strange stories in the nearby border town of Faxon. The men will soon learn there is more truth than fancy to these stories, for something walks in the fields, something with cloven hooves and fire dripping from its hands. The king will rally his son, Prince Quinn, his entire army and all of the Kingdom of Vanosia to confront the very forces of darkness in an epic tale of adventure, magic and mystery as the veil between their world and Perdition grows thin. Join the Prince as he battles for his land, his people and his beloved on a mission that will take him to ends of the world and back, through pain...The Ancient Burden of Fear, by T. C. WaltersThis is a story about courage, ancient gods, and people falling in love. The book begins in the mist of the night as a fisherman maneuvers his boat through the waters of Peru's largest port, setting the stage for an extraordinary escape from an island prison. This incident triggers a series of events that spans two continents-North and South America-and brings together the lives of six very exceptional people. Woven throughout the novel is an unusual love affair filled with depth and devotion. The catalyst for the story is Gage McClure, the owner of The Inn at the Pier in Seattle, Washington. Each of the characters will be bound together by Gage's desire to repay a debt of honor and, coincidentally, will be affected by the strange resurrect...Deadly Hearts: A Post Apocalyptic Romance Novel, by Priscila Santa RosaAfter a deadly disease devastates her country and robs her of everything she has ever known, Isabel cares only about one thing: keeping her infected mother safe. When rumors of a cure reach her desperate ears, Isabel will do anything to have it. Even if that means getting into bed with Diego, the charming leader of the Vargas drug cartel. Figuratively speaking, that is. Once her initial plan of stealing the cure from his grasp fails, she sees herself at the mercy of one of the most powerful men left in their country. But instead of killing her, an intrigued Diego proposes a dangerous deal. One she cannot refuse. She will take him to the quarantined island of Bonita, a place that still haunts her nightmares, or she'll l...Murder at Lowry House (Hazel Martin Mysteries Book 1), by Leighann DobbsWhen mystery novelist Hazel Martin receives a secretive letter from an old friend who suspects her relatives have murderous intentions, she packs her bags and heads to the country. Tampered medications, symptoms of poisoning and suspicious accidents all add up to attempted murder and it's up to Hazel and her siamese cat Dickens to sniff out the clues. But with a house full of relatives who all have a motive, will Hazel be able to unmask the culprit before things turn deadly? USA Today Bestselling Author Leighann Dobbs brings back the spirit of the Golden Age of mysteries in this classic whodunit set in the 1920s. ...The Lost Planet (Lost Starship Series Book 6), by Vaughn HeppnerLast voyage, Captain Maddox entered a distant star system with a Swarm fleet. The sheer numbers were staggering, a 100-1 advantage against all human spacecraft. If the highly aggressive, racist insects gained hyper-spatial tube technology-allowing them to cross a thousand light-years in seconds-it would mean Armageddon for Earth. Star Watch desperately needs something powerful to offset the annihilating Swarm numbers. As if on cue, Professor Ludendorff declares he has discovered the whereabouts of ancient Builder technology, a tech so potent it could defeat the Swarm. Star Watch takes the bait, ordering Captain Maddox to find the lost planet holding the ancient technology. Ludendorff has a plan involving...Adored in Autumn (Seasons Book 4), by Jess MichaelsThe final steamy chapter in the popular Seasons series from USA Today Bestselling Author Jess Michaels. Viscountess Felicity Barbridge escaped a violent marriage with her life because she was willing to make desperate choices. Now those choices are back to haunt her, as is the object of her girlhood obsession, Asher Seyton. Asher was never anything more than a servant's son, but he's elevated himself through an education and is now a respected solicitor. He only returns to his childhood home to help with a financial issue, but when he realizes Felicity is being threatened, he's driven to stay and help. Even if he must now face all the feelings for her he tried to repress over the years. Will Fel...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Ulterior Motive, by Jack ColestonThe fate of the United States hangs in the balance and only a select few can prevent the impending disaster. Stanley Carmichael is an intelligent and hard-working member of the Central Intelligence Agency. Yet, he never expected to be named Deputy Director of the CIA so soon in his career. Nonetheless, he finds himself stepping into shoes that feel impossible to fill. Anna Carmichael is a legend. She's one of the fiercest ex-members of the Special Activities Division, where she saw more than enough blood and war for a lifetime. Now, she's still CIA, but stuck behind a desk and bored. Luckily for her, it seems her fieldwork isn't done yet. For as soon as Anna's partnered with rookie FBI Special Agent Blayze Phi...Indigo 99: An Innocent World Falls Under Siege, by Patrick KelleyIndigo 99, a science fiction novel, is packed with advanced engineering of futuristic systems, intense action sequences, and vivid descriptions revolving around a beautiful distant world. The story unfolds after a mysterious vessel crashes, wreaking havoc on many of the settlers of the strategic and highly habitable moon known as Indigo 99. The story's resourceful heroine, Sergeant Danika Fargo, is deployed to investigate. Before she can construct much information, unusual beings and powerful devices force the evacuation of the ailing planet. Fargo's attempt to solve the reasons behind this mysterious invasion take her on an action-packed journey that is out of this world....A Minor Deception: A Joseph Haydn Mystery, by Nupur TustinWhen his principal violinist, Bartó Daboczi, disappears just weeks before the Empress Maria Theresa's visit, Kapellmeister Joseph Haydn is forced to don the role of Kapell-detective. Before long, Haydn's search uncovers pieces of a disturbing puzzle. Bartó is more than just a petty thief-and more dangerous. And what seemed like a minor musical mishap threatens to turn into a major political catastrophe unless Haydn can find his missing virtuoso. Written in eighteenth-century voice with a strong downstairs dynamic, the Haydn mysteries are a blend of historical and cozy in the tradition of Stephanie Barron, Emily Brightwell, and Kate Kingsbury. ...Money Can`t Lie (The Sleeper Book 1), by Anna SchlegelShould there be three pieces of crap this is of the British intelligence classic He was not worth a straw to Intelligence; he was a mere sleeper, just a small coin. One day he felt that behind his back there was someone else; someone a big shot of such high value that they could not afford to lose him. Who could that be, - a recent defector? He had no idea. He could only sense a trace of him, barely-there, just a nip. They were seeking to ward off the trail, and not just by drawing it aside. Now it appeared to lead straight to him. Every little thing pointed to him. The trace would be lifeless, classically beautiful and as such stone-dead. ...One-Eyed Blacky Morel: A Mumford Adventure, by P.S. WitteMumford is a curious little mushroom who has great big adventures. Nestled in the tiny mushroom town of Mosswood, Mumford and his friends like to explore the forest and the outside world, having the most exciting life a mushroom could ever expect. In One-Eyed Blacky Morel, Mumford meets the legendary Blacky Morel, whose most notable deed is going toe to toe with the nefarious Big Red, cutting off Big Red's claw in the process. Pirates, treasure and a hero's welcome are just part of this newest quest!...Culinary Cozy Mysteries: Spicy Murder, by S. Y. RobinsCozy Mystery Sandy Pepper owns "Hot Stuff", a small town bakery that specializes in unexpected gastric creations. Her shop is known worldwide for daring desserts that pair sweet and spicy ingredients much to the delight of her loyal customers. Then the host of Culinary Hype shows up and suddenly Sandy's little shop becomes known for a lot more than cupcakes that set mouths on fire. Hot Stuff becomes synonymous with murder when the hotshot host ends up dead after tasting one of Sandy's well-known treats. Determined to prove the stubborn detective assigned to her case wrong, Sandy sets out investigating on her own enlisting the assistance of her young-at-heart grandmother and her perpetually absent...Wounded Tongue, by Garrett DennertThe world went dark months ago. Most chased the light as it went out. Those that stayed now live in fear of their unforgiving world - of the depletion of resources; of the blackout's effects on the environment; of the masked tribes warring over pockets of the new world. It's only in the aftermath of sudden events that Vitri, a middle-aged scavenger from Waco, Texas, finds himself thrust in motion, eastward, towards family with whom he has no intention of resuming life. Circumstances force Vitri to cross paths with Reyn, a hearing-impaired orphan also journeying alone. Head and heart tell each to ally, to navigate the obstacles before them and travel east together. But what they discover lies between ...Rogue Hunter: Inquest, by Kevis HendricksonLooking for a Sci-Fi novel with action and fighting? When it comes to bounty hunters, Zyra Zanr is the baddest of the baddest. But she's got big trouble and needs some quick money to get her enemies off of her back. Enter Boris Skringler, Public Enemy #1 (and her ex-lover). Skringler is worth a ton of money to the right people. Unfortunately, he's being held prisoner by a powerful queen who has no intentions of releasing him. Zyra's going to have to break a few rules (and some heads) if she's going to get Skringler. Busting the most dangerous man alive out of a heavily guarded prison isn't the worst of her troubles. Doing so without falling into his trap is going to take a lot more effort.Join the galaxy's grea...


----------



## KBoards Admin

A Minor Deception: A Joseph Haydn Mystery, by Nupur TustinWhen his principal violinist, Bartó Daboczi, disappears just weeks before the Empress Maria Theresa's visit, Kapellmeister Joseph Haydn is forced to don the role of Kapell-detective. Before long, Haydn's search uncovers pieces of a disturbing puzzle. Bartó is more than just a petty thief-and more dangerous. And what seemed like a minor musical mishap threatens to turn into a major political catastrophe unless Haydn can find his missing virtuoso. Written in eighteenth-century voice with a strong downstairs dynamic, the Haydn mysteries are a blend of historical and cozy in the tradition of Stephanie Barron, Emily Brightwell, and Kate Kingsbury. ...Rise of a Guardian (The Lost Relics Book 1), by LJ AndrewsThe truth of his family has always been a mystery, but finally Killian Thomas is given one chance to find answers to his past in a strange realm. A mysterious community, bound to protect the realms, promises to help him on his quest if he helps in a desperate search for powerful lost relics. Each relic possesses magic of all four realms, giving their owner unimaginable power. Strange abilities soon manifest within Killian, catching the deadly attention of a dangerous secret-society intent on destroying his home realm. Killian must find the relics before the society or countless innocent lives will be lost, but sometimes the closest allies are the most devious enemies. Rise of a Guardian is the first in a three ...Be Still My Beading Heart: A Glass Bead Mini-Mystery, by Janice PeacockIt's Valentine's Day and Jax O'Connell's red VW bug is missing. Did she forget where she parked the Ladybug as she rushed to deliver her handmade glass beads, or has the beloved car been stolen? Searching the streets of Seattle, Jax and her best friend, Tessa, face some unsavory characters. Jax regrets not having a date on the most romantic day of the year after spotting Ryan, Seattle's newest--and hottest--cop and running into Zachary, the stern yet sexy detective. She must take matters into her own hands to find the Ladybug and salvage her love life, and do it before the day is over. SPECIAL BONUS MATERIAL: Included with this short story are sample chapters from High Strung, Book 1 in the Glass Bead Mystery Series, and A Bead i...The Children Kingsley: A Novel, by S.K. FernandezDavid Kingsley is normal ten year old boy, and not a particularly popular one at that. But when he and his sister Chloe are deposited at their grandmother's house for the summer, he begins to see and hear things he never thought possible; shadows that belong to no one, and the voice of a little girl who it seems has been waiting for him. Soon, what began as a lazy, boring summer turns into a nightmare as David and Chloe find themselves in a land where the living must band together to fight back against the darkness and the one they call, The Judge. The Children Kingsley follows David and Chloe on their journey through the spirit world. For the first time in their short lives they are faced with the real possibility of death, t...The Twin Game: a psychological thriller, by V. J. ChambersFrom the author of the USA Today bestselling novel, The Girl on the Stairs. Hope Ross isn't crazy, but she knows crazy. Crazy is... ...a father telling his daughter to pretend her twin sister doesn't exist. Worst. Game. Ever. ...a sister never leaving the house. ...a disturbed woman hidden away in the attic. ...bodies rotting in the basement. ...being accused of attempted murder. ...the police blaming the victim. No, Hope's not crazy, and she's through playing games. As soon as she gets out of this mental facility, she's going to prove it....The Jurassic Chronicles (Future Chronicles Book 15), by Samuel PeraltaJourney back to the most incredible adventure of all, back through the gates of the Jurassic era, back to a time when dinosaurs roamed the earth. In this title in the acclaimed Future Chronicles series of speculative fiction anthologies created by award-winning author Samuel Peralta, thirteen authors assemble an array of astonishing tales around creatures extinct for eons, around prehistoric creatures suddenly, and awesomely, made real. The Jurassic Chronicles features stories by Victor Milán, author of Dinosaur Lords - "a cross between Jurassic Park and Game of Thrones," according to George R. R. Martin; John W. Campbell Award winning author Seanan McGuire; New York Time...The Professor: A Gripping, edge-of-your-seat Mystery- Book 2, by Alexandria ClarkeNicole Costello has run out of chances to bring down the secret society that ruined her life. Her team of unexpected allies harbors its own destructive secrets, leading Nicole on a dangerous mission to the heart of the society. As time and options dwindle, can Nicole make one last stand to save herself and her friends?...The Partnership: A Suspense Thriller (A Reed & Billie Novel Book 4), by Dustin StevensLess than a week before Christmas, Columbus Detective Reed Mattox and his K-9 partner receive a call from dispatch. The body of a young woman has been found floating in the Olentangy River, her teeth forcibly removed, her fingerprints obliterated, any chance at a positive identification residing only within the string of inexplicable tattoos inked across the bottom of her feet. Across town, an organization has taken hold in the North End, capitalizing on the recent gentrification in the area by introducing an entirely new and exotic service that the people of Central Ohio have never seen before. Preying on a captive market, they have developed a small empire in just a short amount of time, bringing with it far more than anybody c...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Age of Order, by Julian North"Both YA and adult readers will be transfixed by this novel" -- Kirkus (Starred Review) Inequality is a science. Giant machines maintain order. All people are not created equal. Daniela Machado is offered a chance to escape the deprivation of Bronx City through a coveted slot at the elite Tuck School. There, among the highborn of Manhattan, she discovers an unimaginable world of splendor and greed. But her opportunity is part of a darker plan, and Daniela soon learns that those at society's apex will stop at nothing to keep power for themselves. She may have a chance to change the world, if it doesn't change her first. Age of Order is a novel that explores the meaning of merit and inequality. Fans of the...Murder in Calistoga: A Liz Lucas Cozy Mystery, by Dianne HarmanBook number seven in this bestselling cozy mystery series by seven time Amazon All-Star. When Nikki Evans is murdered in the sauna at the Serenity Hotel and Spa on opening day, Judy Rasmussen's dream of owning a premiere hotel and spa in Calistoga, California, turns into a nightmare. Her friend, Liz Lucas, an amateur sleuth who's come to the hotel and spa for the opening weekend, has to find the killer before the new hotel and spa's chances for success are ruined by the bad publicity the murder will bring. The murder victim was a guest at the spa and part of a group of five women who are there for a college reunion. But who would want the reunion attendee dead? And what is the motive? Was it her college roommate,...Vampire Girl 4: Moonlight Prince, by Karpov Kinrade"TWILIGHT MEETS OUTLANDER" "Fast paced, action-packed and a total page turner... Mind blowing!" - Tilly ★★★★★ "So freaking awesome!" - ERIN E WOLF ★★★★★ From USA TODAY bestselling series Vampire Girl, comes the final book in the saga: Moonlight Prince. For fans of Twilight, A Shade of Vampire, and Outlander, experience a fantasy romance with an original twist on an old tale.

I was an ordinary girl, living an ordinary life, until I sold my soul to save my mother. Now the final battle approaches, and I am not prepared. Experience the epic conclusion to the Vampire Girl Saga. Scroll...Tavish: A Time Travel Romance (Dunskey Castle Book 1), by Jane StainTavish was the best boyfriend Kelsey ever had, but seven years ago he disappeared. She coped with her heartbreak by finishing her doctorate in Celtic Artwork, and now her career is taking off. Except Tavish keeps showing up at her job sites and butting into her business - all the while wearing that stupid sexy kilt. But she's here to see the ruins, not Tavish. So she'll just have to show him who's boss at this site. Because under these cliffs at Dunskey Castle it is rumored lies the ancient palace of the kings of Alba. Gggrr. Why does he seem to know more about it than she does?...Lucca (Made Men Book 4), by Sarah BrianneLucca was made the underboss, being what nightmares are made of. Chloe was scarred by her past, learning too young that nightmares are real. He has waited long enough to claim her soul, but he must take it from the devil first. Her soul might have been better off claimed by the devil. The only way to save her from her past is to delve into his. The world as she knows it will come crashing down. I'm the fu**ing boogieman. I'm just a fu**ing freak. *WARNING* This work of fiction is intended for mature audiences only. All sexually active characters portrayed in this ebook are eighteen years of age or older. Please do not buy if sexual situations, violence, drugs, child abu...The Curse (The Windore Series Book 2), by Valya BoutenkoA wizard who cannot use magic, Wendell is a gifted teenager who accidentally plunges his world in to an era of danger and hardship. Cursed by his master to create a small but heavy stone every time he casts a spell, the boy soon discovers that the stones he carries render him immortal. Determined to set things right, Wendell risks losing the love of his life, and the only woman who knows the truth, for the chance to undo his mistake-but nothing goes according to plan. While fighting to protect the world he doomed, Wendell discovers an abandoned child in the woods and his life takes an unexpected turn into fatherhood. Trying hard to keep from becoming the evil wizard everyone believes him to be, Wendell must make heroic sacrifices and lear...Murder at Lowry House (Hazel Martin Mysteries Book 1), by Leighann DobbsWhen mystery novelist Hazel Martin receives a secretive letter from an old friend who suspects her relatives have murderous intentions, she packs her bags and heads to the country. Tampered medications, symptoms of poisoning and suspicious accidents all add up to attempted murder and it's up to Hazel and her siamese cat Dickens to sniff out the clues. But with a house full of relatives who all have a motive, will Hazel be able to unmask the culprit before things turn deadly? USA Today Bestselling Author Leighann Dobbs brings back the spirit of the Golden Age of mysteries in this classic whodunit set in the 1920s. ...An Affair to Dismember (Matchmaker Mysteries Book 1), by Elise Sax"Fans of laugh-out-loud romantic suspense will enjoy this new author as she joins the ranks of Janet Evanovich, Katie MacAllister, and Jennifer Crusie."-Booklist, on An Affair to Dismember * "Elise Sax will win your heart."-New York Times bestselling author Jill Shalvis * Three months has been Gladie Burger's limit when it comes to staying in one place. That's why Gladie is more than a little skeptical when her Grandma Zelda-who is more than a little psychic-- recruits her into the family's matchmaking business in the quaint small town of Cannes, California. What's more, Gladie is also highly unqualified, having a terrible track record with romance. Still, Zelda is convinced that her granddaughter h...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Peter Stone, by Alison KnightPeter Stone seems like an ordinary man, but he's harbouring a dark secret. Why must he suddenly return to England, following a mysterious phone call in the middle of the night? His partner Martha suspects there's another woman. The truth is worse than she could ever have imagined. And Peter's not the only one with a secret. Unfolding across different times and different places, Peter Stone explores the burden of the past and the complexity and fragility of human relationships. ...Ringing in a New Year, by J.K. NorryWorking outside the system isn't always easy. For as long as he can't remember, Ring has lived to patch the system's errors. Like other ringers, he takes over lives and changes their direction. Also like other ringers, he forgets everything that happens to him in one body as soon as he takes over another. Unlike other ringers, he isn't so clear on the rules. Ring has no problem ending lives, even if he has to do it with his bare hands. His problem is with authority, and knowing that he has to take a life he doesn't want to see end. As the new year draws closer, Ring wrestles with the responsibility he must fulfill and the thought of losing all memory of his new friendship. Most of all, he wrestles with the thought of...The Sweetest One (Paul Kingston Music Mystery Series Book 1), by Stephen L. MossBass guitarist Paul Kingston didn't kill his old friend Billy Reno. But the cops say he did, and he's got no alibi. He's about to start the biggest recording gig he's landed in years, and now he's wanted by the law. Hounded by an overzealous police detective, stalked by a crazy homeless girl who claims Billy sent her, and struggling to make the recording sessions that can pull his music career out of limbo, can Paul find the real killer before the cops haul him away? ...Forex: How to Quickly Lose a Lot: Real stories from TradeFloor. The ultimate guide to markets. Read this before you invest, by Simon KostravaNowadays, you see so many advertisements for forex and equity trading platforms as never before. A new global multibillion dollar market is rising up. And it is aimed at you. It looks easy to invest and make a profit. Likewise, living the life of freelancer who does not need to work, because your money works instead of you. You just sit in front of a notebook, a tablet or even a mobile device, then click and earn. Never was it so easy to buy and sell different currencies, stocks or commodities. You do not even need a lot of money, or money at all. Leverage is king these days. And leverage is also the start of your fall. But do not fool yourself. I have encountered a lot of young people who believe they can earn just by investing...Ruff-Housed (Doodlebugged Mysteries Book 5), by Susan J. KroupaSit. Stay. Be Polite with Strangers. What could be easier? That's what Doodle thinks when Molly signs him up to take the Canine Good Citizen Test at the annual DogDays Fair. Compared to the certifications he has to pass for his job as a bed-bug sniffer dog for the "boss," Molly's father, this should be simple. But the test turns out to be no walk (or sit) in the park. Did he miss the memo about the explosions? And the stolen pets? While Molly and her friends investigate, another dog disappears, with repercussions that threaten the bonds of an entire family. Throw in a bullying neighbor and a chase across a squirrel-infested park near the White House, and Doodle begins to wonder if he and ...Project SNOW: A Science Fiction Fairy Tale, by Cherita SmithSnow White meets genetic engineering in this captivating, stylish blend of science fiction and fairy tale that will hook you from the very first line. Like most engineered kids, Amara can't wait to turn sixteen. Sixteen means confirmation of immunity to the aging infection that plagues mankind. And confirmation means freedom, leaving behind the quarantine of the Tower where she's lived all her life for a new life in the city - no filtration veils required. But the queen has other plans. The queen is dying and needs a new heart. Daughter or not, Amara's will do. ❝What a brilliant world you've built. Echoes of Margaret Atwood and a sci-fi blend that feels authentic. Fantastic!❞ -a reader...Chaos (un)Controlled, by TaelSelf-contained Rixa Storms can't wait to escape from beneath the pressure of her mother's religious, controlling thumb. With college in her sights on the horizon, freedom seems to arrive early with a special opportunity to learn a unique power in a world called University Heights. But that portrait of 'freedom' is shattered when she uncovers the oppressive skeletons the school works hard to keep buried. And as the real and surreal worlds collide and the pressure unravels her, she realizes she may need to reassess what is truly shackling her, or risk being consumed by her awakened abilities....Cruising the Atlantic: Our Epic Journey from Barcelona to Miami, by Sunny LockwoodOne mega ship. Two mature travelers. Fourteen days cruising from Barcelona to Miami. If you've ever wondered what it's like to cruise across the Atlantic Ocean with more than 4,000 passengers, this travel memoir is for you. It answers questions like: Are the crowds crushing? Is the food boring? Is the experience a "get me outta here" nightmare or a dream-come-true adventure? The warm, personal, often humorous observations of Sunny and Al Lockwood will introduce you to colorful characters, enchanting sunsets, and authentic experiences that will stay with you long after you've finished reading. At the time of their sailing, Norwegian Cruise Line's 19-deck Epic was the third largest cruise ship in t...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Tomahawk Trail: A Journey to Apacheria in 1885 (Cha'a Many Horses), by Barbara Neville"Tis better to be frozen cold than Apache kilt." Death is a promise on the Tomahawk Trail. Scintillating action. Snarky dialogue. Sensational scenery. Insightful characterization. Cha'a Many Horses is an extraordinary Apache woman. In a land run by men, she is a solid player. She's lighting fast; and rides and shoots with best of them. Treated as an equal in war and peace. In Tomahawk Trail, Cha'a and her handsome warriors lead us on a new adventure, straight into the target zone. In 1885, Arizona Territory is a raw, brutal, unforgiving frontier. Our well-armed Apache heroes decide to take the train out there to visit family. Why the heck not? Well, maybe, because the Apache are everyone's whipping bo...Are You There Krishna? It's Me, Reshma. Or Rachel. Or Whatever.: Essays on Talking to Ghosts, Accosting Celebrities, Getting High, Sexism, Race, and First-Generation Woes, by Rachel KhonaRachel knew even as a young child that she wasn't like the rest of her Indian family. While her parents were plotting how she could make it into med school with her mediocre grades in chemistry and biology, she had other things on her mind, including such gems as: · Why can't she go to the temple on her period? · Why don't her Indian cousins like her? · Why was it OK to be sexualized at a beauty pageant but not for herself? · How can she straddle two cultures while retaining her sense of self? · Why are women considered sluts and men considered studs? · Why do people keep asking her if she was born in India? · Should she wax down there? · ...The Prince of Milk, by Exurb1aAll of time is simultaneous. Matter tends towards perfection. Cats can be dicks sometimes. The Prince of Milk is a leisurely stroll from prehistory to the distant future, stopping for tea in the 21st century English countryside. Before the time machine, before the undead mannequins, before the cat with the universe eye, there were the arbiters. They regulated the world and kept reality from banging into itself. All was well in paradise. But even the gods end up in love triangles from time to time. Several galaxies and a dimension away, Wilthail is a small English village alternating between flower shows and the occasional divorce. Life ambles. Old men and women make peace with their gods. Little do they know three deit...Snapshot, by Brandon SandersonIf you could re-create a day, what dark secrets would you uncover? From New York Times #1 bestselling author Brandon Sanderson comes a detective thriller in a police beat like no other. Anthony Davis and his partner Chaz are the only real people in a city of 20 million, sent there by court order to find out what happened in the real world 10 days ago so that hidden evidence can be brought to light and located in the real city today. Within the re-created Snapshot of May 1st, Davis and Chaz are the ultimate authorities. Flashing their badges will get them past any obstruction and overrule any civil right of the dupes around them. But the crimes the detectives are sent to investigate seem like drudgery-until they stumb...The Belial Plan (The Belial Series Book 10), by R.D. Brady All the strings are coming together. Victoria, Laney, Drake, and Elisabeta are all on a collision course. _______________________________________ Six months have passed since Delaney McPhearson went missing. And during that time, things have not been going well for Jake Rogan. He's been heading up the search for Laney and every lead he's run down has only led to frustration and disappointment. But now, a situation has developed that steals his attention. And that's not the only thing that is being stolen - children are disappearing across the globe. Jake has a new mission and a new goal - to find those children. But little does he know, this new focus...Omens and Artifacts (Elemental Legacy Book 3), by Elizabeth Hunter In the elemental world, reputation is everything, but gaining it can get you killed. Setting up shop as an antiquities hunter means nothing if you don't have clients. Benjamin Vecchio, nephew of a famed vampire assassin, is the subject of widespread speculation, but so far that speculation hasn't translated into work. What Ben needs is a job. A big job. A profitable job. A legendary job. Finding the lost sword of Brennus the Celt, the mythical Raven King of the British Isles, would make Ben's reputation in the immortal world, but it could also draw dangerous attention. The Raven King's gold hoard isn't famous for being easy to find. Luckily, Ben has his own legend at his ...In the Shadow of Lakecrest, by Elizabeth Blackwell The year is 1928. Kate Moore is looking for a way out of the poverty and violence of her childhood. When a chance encounter on a transatlantic ocean liner brings her face-to-face with the handsome heir to a Chicago fortune, she thinks she may have found her escape-as long as she can keep her past concealed. After exchanging wedding vows, Kate quickly discovers that something isn't quite right with her husband-or her new family. As Mrs. Matthew Lemont, she must contend with her husband's disturbing past, his domineering mother, and his overly close sister. Isolated at Lakecrest, the sprawling, secluded Lemont estate, she searches desperately for clues to Matthew's terrors, which she suspects stem from the mysterious disapp...ROMANCE: Mail Order Bride: Cherry (Clean Sweet Wholesome Romance) (Contemporary Novelette Romances Book 1), by Mercy LevyCherry Flannigan is an intelligent and audacious house girl desperate to get away from her slave driving employers in the upper crust of Philadelphia. Jack Helm is a former Confederate soldier, now a rousting cattle for Shanghai Pierce and looking to become lawman in Texas. When Cherry's life with her employers goes from bad to abused, Cherry realizes an opportunity to escape and leaps at the chance to leave Philadelphia forever. Jack has been through a ravaging war and had become a cattleman, but justice out in the west is a fickle thing, and Jack's days as a cowhand and a vigilante are about to come to a lace-trimmed, velvet-voiced end, as he finds out that the girl of his dreams is a wanted woman, ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Guardian (Realm of Shadows Book 1), by Linda McNabbEagan lives in a world where wizards, shadows and dragons once roamed the lands and may yet come again! After centuries of peace, heroic battles and creatures of the night have long since faded into myth and fireside tales. Only Eagan, The Guardian of the West, knows the truth. The night-shadows will return and the people must be ready to defend themselves. The only hope of the land are the mighty dragons who slumber - awaiting the call to service - and one lone wizard. Book one in a trilogy that will delight and entertain you as it carries you off to a new world....The Winter Knife (Minnesota Strange Book 1), by Laramie SassevilleDeath stalks a snowbound city from below... Feral dogs are blamed when a popular teen is killed. Is it just coincidence that he disappeared after infuriating 14-year-old Haley, who is torn between her anger and her desire to belong? More attacks implicate a creature of Northwoods myth she befriended in its summer form. As the DNR leads a cougar hunt in town, Haley makes a desperate plan to steal a car and use their empathic bond to lead the creature away from the city -- driving alone into the fangs of a blizzard that makes roads hazardous even for experienced drivers. If she fails, either her monster or more members of her community will die....Are You There Krishna? It's Me, Reshma. Or Rachel. Or Whatever.: Essays on Talking to Ghosts, Accosting Celebrities, Getting High, Sexism, Race, and First-Generation Woes, by Rachel KhonaRachel knew even as a young child that she wasn't like the rest of her Indian family. While her parents were plotting how she could make it into med school with her mediocre grades in chemistry and biology, she had other things on her mind, including such gems as: · Why can't she go to the temple on her period? · Why don't her Indian cousins like her? · Why was it OK to be sexualized at a beauty pageant but not for herself? · How can she straddle two cultures while retaining her sense of self? · Why are women considered sluts and men considered studs? · Why do people keep asking her if she was born in India? · Should she wax down there? · ...Silver Hammer, Golden Cross: Book Six of The Circle of Ceridwen Saga, by Octavia Randolph A Peace which must be defended. A vow which must be broken. It is the final decade of the ninth century. The Peace between Wessex and the Danes long-settled in the Danelaw erodes. A new onslaught of Danes attacks Angle-land, trying once and for all to destroy Ælfred. Ceric of Kilton, now a young man, travels across Kingdoms to visit his friend, Hrald of Four Stones - and to see Ashild, who he desires for his wife. But renewed hostilities threaten Ceric's hopes for deeper ties between strongholds. And hundreds of leagues away on the Baltic island of Gotland, Hrald's father Sidroc the Dane must defy his Gods. The revered Hammer of Thor. The sacred Cross of the Christians. And the conflict that pits two beliefs,...Frozen: A Stranded Novel, by Theresa ShaverBook 5 in the Stranded Series Winter temperatures in Alberta, Canada can drop as low as -30 to -40 C (-22 to -40 F) for weeks at a time. These temperatures are manageable in modern civilization. The odds of survival at these temperatures decrease when all modern conveniences such as furnaces and electricity are taken out of the equation. Such is the life many would face after an EMP. Mrs. Moore's students had faced unsurmountable odds of getting home. Each and every teenager in the group had been forced to do and act well beyond their years to survive to this point. Unfortunately, their parents, grateful to have them back refuse to accept the changes in their children and attempt to force them back into the young roles thei...Shards of a Broken Sword: The Complete Trilogy, by W.R. GingellIn TWELVE DAYS OF FAERY, King Markon of Montalier is at the end of his tether. His son, Prince Parrin, is afflicted by a nasty curse that brutally attacks any woman with whom he so much as flirts. Markon, accompanied by a mysterious enchantress, must enter Faery to break the curse. He's collecting clues, but she seems to be collecting shards of an ancient, broken sword&#8230; Rafiq has FIRE IN THE BLOOD. When the crafty Prince Akish attempts to rescue Princess Kayami Koto from a dragon-guarded and enchanted keep, it seems only sensible to bring his own dragon. Bound to Akish by an old, spiteful piece of magic held in a single shard of an ancient sword, Rafiq has no choice but to help. There to assist is serving maid Kako...The Book of Etta (The Road to Nowhere 2), by Meg Elison In the gripping sequel to the Philip K. Dick Award-winning novel The Book of the Unnamed Midwife, one woman undertakes a desperate journey to rescue the future. Etta comes from Nowhere, a village of survivors of the great plague that wiped away the world that was. In the world that is, women are scarce and childbearing is dangerous&#8230;yet desperately necessary for humankind's future. Mothers and midwives are sacred, but Etta has a different calling. As a scavenger. Loyal to the village but living on her own terms, Etta roams the desolate territory beyond: salvaging useful relics of the ruined past and braving the threat of brutal slave traders, who are seeking women and girls to sell and subjugate. When slavers...Hell's Rejects (Chaos of the Covenant Book 1), by M.R. ForbesThe most powerful starships ever constructed are gone. Thousands are dead. A fleet is in ruins. The attackers are unknown. The orders are clear: Recover the ships. Bury the bastards who stole them. Lieutenant Abigail Cage never expected to find herself in Hell. As a Highly Specialized Operational Combatant, she was one of the most respected soldiers in the military. Now she's doing hard labor on the most miserable planet in the universe. Not for long. The Earth Republic is looking for the most dangerous individuals it can control. The best of the worst, and Abbey happens to be one of them. The deal is simple: Bring back the starships, earn your freedom. Try to run, you die. It's a suicide missi...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Winter Rage, by Charles McRaven"A feud between the Mabry and Millard families in Ridgeway, Arkansas, leads to three murders, with consequences that haunt two families for five decades&#8230; .A sweeping, suspenseful murder tale that offers enough atmosphere, subplots, and vibrant secondary characters to make readers enjoy the leisurely pace." - Kirkus Reviews * * * * * * A bitter feud spirals out of control, bringing suspicion, accusations, and violent assault to members of two neighboring families in the Ozark Mountains. When a stand of oak trees is felled for their timber, questions of property lines come into play. A struggling family of hardscrabble farmers - consisting of an attractive young divorcée, Andy Millard; her ne'er...Shadow of Whimsy: A Cape Cod Love Story, by Ann HymesSeveral generations of one family have lived, loved, and lied at Whimsy Towers, a unique oceanfront house in Chatham, Massachusetts. Strong women who refuse to be suffocated by marriage have found excitement and refuge in this house filled with artists and parties. Love surfaces in unexpected ways. The newest owner, Theresa Alston Crandall, has just inherited the property and leaves her too-predictable husband in Virginia to spend time on the Cape and unravel family secrets and history. She swims, reflects, explores, and watches dramatic cloud formations float high over the ocean as she sorts through the choices in her path forward. Romance arrives in the form of a young widower and landscape gardener with an awes...River of Chaos, by T.T. AmmonsSam Hunt is a one-quarter Navajo roughneck, besieged by mid-life crisis. He decides to leave the Louisiana bayou and move back to his old hometown of Aztec, New Mexico. During Hunt's move back to Aztec, fall of 1985, he meets Sera, an alluring, mysterious creature that has powers far beyond his understanding. He is cursed, but he has also been cursed by Lina, a young woman he only met once long ago. Hunt is trapped between these two creatures of a different age, doomed to live a life of uncertainty. Hunt is hexed, an obedient chauffeur, forced to transport Sera deep into the darkness of her mission, deep into alternate realities that are too bizarre to be factual. Injured at a strange meeting with The Great Wind Giant of old, he is t...The Human Wilderness (A New America Trilogy Book 1), by S.H. LivernoisWould you face monsters for the ones you love? There are no people left on Earth, except Eli Stentz and seventy-five others. They hide within the steel walls of a settlement called Hope, tormented by a horde of soulless, mutated humans who howl at their doorstep day and night. The survivors call them zombies, but the name doesn't quite fit. The world belongs to them now -- the Parasites. One day, a stranger emerges from this void with tales of survival and horror. Eli can't believe his eyes -- this man shouldn't be alive. Six years ago, humanity succumbed to a mysterious epidemic and civilization collapsed. Society never recovered, leaving the post-apocalyptic landscape a barren, dangerous wilderness. ...A Bid for Fortune, by Guy BoothbyBoothby's Nikola may be the world's first modern super villain: he is a master of hypnotism and mind control, a telepathic adept, and an astral projectionist. He can cause ordinary men to see images in pools of liquid, and prophesy into the future. It's said that he knows the hour, moment, and method of his own demise....Mystery: Runaway - The Early Wind, by Sara Snow***READ FOR FREE ON KINDLE UNLIMITED*** ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Guttenberg was back in his office having organized his notes on the three cases, trying to place them all in some kind of logical order. He started with the victims, Liz Oakes who was his number one. Liz was a 19-year-old college student majoring in political science. She supplemented her income by being a cashier at the supermarket. She was well-liked, outgoing, friendly, and extremely intelligent. She was 5 foot 2 in height, and her weight was around 108 pounds. She had by all accounts beautiful blue eyes; s...Then Came You: A Bradford Sisters Novella, by Becky WadeA leather-bound journal. A single father. A woman in pursuit of freedom. Garner Bradford, heir to the troubled Bradford Shipping empire, doesn't know much about babies. But he's going to have to learn fast because he's just become a single father to his newborn daughter. As he confesses through his journal entries, he's not entirely sure how to keep a newborn alive, whether or not he'll ever patch together his shattered heart, or how to forgive himself for his mistakes. Career girl Kathleen Burke is wholly uninterested in settling down. She has big dreams, and none of them include Garner and his small hometown in Washington State. Yet she can't seem to get her handsome boss out of her head or her heart. There's someth...London 2012 : What If? (Book One) (A Romantic Thriller), by Ian C. P. IrvineThe most imaginative and gripping mystery you may ever read! When James Quinn went to bed last night, everything was as it should be. But when he wakes up the next morning and goes to work, his world has changed. Where have his wife and two children gone? How is it possible that the building where he works every day&#8230;has vanished? What has happened to the rest of Canary Wharf, the financial centre of London - where has it gone? And how can it be that his father, long dead and buried, is now very much alive? Has James gone mad? Or is there something far more sinister happening? This book may scare you, will make you laugh and cry, and everyone that reads it will ask the simple question:...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Always into the Darkness (A Leo Stevens Thriller Book 1), by Bradley ConvissarPredator or Prey Hunter or Hunted Cat or Mouse Better know which one you are before you step into the lion's den. A serial killer has come to New Orleans. The local police believe they are up to the challenge even though they have no leads. But when a state senator's daughter becomes the madman's latest victim, they reach out to the FBI for help. Quantico sends the best: profiler extraordinaire Leo Stevens. An expert in deviant psychology, Leo specializes in analyzing and hunting down the smartest, most twisted monsters in the world. Killers. Rapists. Human traffickers. Sex traffickers. Predators. But what he finds in New Orleans stumps him. Breaks all of the rules. Defies all serial killer cl...Galloglass Book Four : And Behold A Pale Horse, by Seamus O'GriffinThe adventure continues. Ronan returns to Islay facing trouble in Ireland and the Isles. War is on the horizon. Feuds and vendettas mix with politics as the nobility of Ireland. Scotland and the Isles choose sides and make preparations for the trouble to come....Jug Valley Mysteries BOYS v. GIRLS (Jug Valley Mystery Series Book 1), by Anne DigbyWhen a bike is stolen from the school bike sheds at Jug Valley Juniors, Tim forms a secret club with his friends Ben and Ludo to try to solve the crime. They call themselves the Handles. 'This isn't girls' stuff,' he tells his twin sister Amy. 'It needs boys to handle it.' To get back at the boys, Amy and her best friend Mini jokingly call themselves the Spouts...but it's no longer a joke when Mum's lovely bike is stolen, too, giving the girls a serious quest of their own. And so the rival detectives go into action - mainly against each other. Yet they should be working together if they want to avoid danger.......Eve's Hungry, by Mackay BellDr. Eve Zachara, a smart, sexy, tech executive and expert in martial arts, is on a mission to save the world from total annihilation. In the future, the fight between Apple and Google has grown into a deadly world war. Corporate fighter jets roar over the deserts of Central Asia, machine guns blast in the jungles of Africa and, high above the planet, vast battles are waged by opposing space fleets. Google has vowed to nuke the Earth from their space based nuclear platform, right after Steve Job's new Keynote speech. Eve, a personal protege of Jobs, works as a super agent in Apple's secretive Special Sales Division. As the clock ticks down, she must use all her amazing skills in international espionage, from assault...Play It Down: Navigating the Challenges of Golf, Retirement, and Life, by Dave CoxPlay it Down is a fast-paced delightful story about four senior golfers in various stages of their lives, from approaching retirement to having been retired for eight years. The main character, Jake, is conflicted by the many things he must consider before retiring from his long career in management. The title, Play It Down, serves as a metaphor in the story for properly preparing for the many challenging issues that Jake must face as he contemplates leaving the workplace for good. You will soon find out what makes Jake's decision to retire so difficult, and you may be surprised to learn the real issues that Jake struggled with prior to pulling the plug. While its intended audience is primarily people approaching ret...My Heart, My Home (Love in Madelia Book 1), by Jessa ChaseKate Jacobson took the first bus out of Madelia, Washington the day she graduated high school, and she hasn't looked back. With a blossoming medical career at a busy New York hospital, she has found her calling. But when her best friend is gunned down in front of her by a drug-addled patient, Kate turns back to her small town roots, looking for stability and a place to belong. Logan McAllister has worked his entire adult life to make the people of Madelia see him as more than the kid from the wrong side of the train tracks. He's built a business with his own two hands, revitalizing the historic landmark homes in town to their former glories. He grew up with parents so completely infatuated with each other, he can't imagine wanting to j...Jubilee: The Heist to Erase Debt, by Joseph PreacherMastermind. Con-Artist. Hacker. Burglar. Muscle man. Together, this crew will execute the most ambitious heist ever conceived. On the surface, Roman Hawker is the consummate professional. Behind that squeaky-clean façade lies a secret; he's a masterful thief. After yet another successful robbery, Roman and his partners-in-crime are ready to celebrate, but that celebration is short-lived when they are shaken by the death of Roman's estranged father. When the facts leading up to his father's death come to light, Roman's friends rally around him to get revenge. But it means they'll have to commit to executing the most harrowing plan that Roman has ever come up with. Their combined efforts could potentially free s...Persuasion: The Step-By-Step Guide To Become a Master Of Persuasion (Persuasion Techniques, Leadership, Manipulation, Human Psychology), by Gabe LockettUse These Powerful Persuasion Techniques To Become A Master Of Persuasion Today! Have you ever wondered how politicians and religious leaders get people to believe in what they preach or how businesses get buyers to buy their ideas, products, and services? The answer is through having a perfect blend of persuasion and manipulation. This perfect blend has allowed them to get their message out there and have success with it. If you want to learn how to get people on your side and to do stuff to your bidding, this book has lots of actionable information on how to go about it. In this book you will learn the strategies as well as the steps to take to make people do anything without them even realizing that you are persu...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Murder on Bainbridge Island: A Northwest Cozy Mystery (Northwest Cozy Mystery Series Book 1), by Dianne HarmanWhen Lisa Sanders, a well-known Seattle art gallery owner, is found dead at a prestigious dinner party, shock waves ripple through the local art community. For DeeDee Wilson, the death becomes a personal tragedy, because the dinner party was the first ever event for her fledgling catering business. On the following day, newspaper reports indicated the cause of death was possibly poisoning, but could it have come from the food she served the guests? In order to save her business and protect her reputation, DeeDee has to find out how Lisa, the art gallery owner, died, and if it was murder, who did it and why? Could it have been the smarmy competing gallery owner who was jealous of Lisa's success in getting a top art glas...Gods of Redemption, by Robert TaylorCIA operator and retired Army Delta Commander, Colonel Garrett McCloud, a guilt ridden and grieving father is given authorization to hunt down the terrorist leader that destroyed two international airliners, including the one that carried his own 6- year old son four years earlier. That authorization is secretly given by a ridiculed President seeking redemption for his past act of weakness that ultimately led to the same terrorist being allowed to go free and kill again. The President must now deal with a much greater threat posed by the same terror leader who has somehow acquired the means to kill tens of thousands of Americans in the US homeland. McCloud is a torn and internally conflicted character. His son's death cost him h...Mistress of the Maze: The Legend of Rosamund Clifford, by J.P. ReedmanRosamund Clifford, one of the most famous royal mistresses of all time-concubine to Henry II, the first Plantagenet King. A young maiden ruled by a grasping father who will stop at nothing to promote his own cause with the King...even using his daughter's beautiful face and enticing body to gain high favour. A fearful girl taken by a mysterious messenger from Godstow nunnery to a Tower surrounded by a grotesque topiary labyrinth, where she must wait for the arrival of the master of the maze-not the Minotaur of ancient Greek myth but the bull-like Plantagenet King Henry. Drawn like a moth to a flame, Rosamund soon grows to love the charismatic King&#8230;but when her love is reciprocated, she makes a terrible enemy, Henry's ...Fifty-one percent: A journey into mediumship, by Tony GarrodA fascinating look at mediumship, psychics, spiritualist circle, spiritualist college, scientific theories, the paranormal and much more. It's taken many years for me to get to the stage where I'm ready to write this book. I never wanted to be seen or known as psychic or a medium and spent most of my life trying not to let people around me know my secret as I wanted to lead as normal a life as I could. It wasn't as easy as you might expect as people's own intuition lets them know that they're dealing with someone who has extra senses. As time went by I wondered how many other people were out there like me who experienced many psychic and paranormal experiences but couldn't share them with anyone for fear of being...Nutrition Facts: Diet Right For Your Personality Type, by Oscar MendezIs your body weighing you down? It could have something to do with your personality. Your personality type influences almost every other aspect of your life. Your career, relationships, and social life are a direct reflection of your personality type. While these aspects have a direct link to personality traits and basic human interaction, research has it that diet is also one of the core aspects that complement your personality. Dieting takes the back seat often when analyzing personality types. Success in your career can be traced back to your personality type. Basic human interaction and relationships also have a direct correlation with your personality type. Research on dieting and health suggests that your per...The Mind of a Medium: A journey into consciousness and mediumship, by Tony GarrodA fascinating look at consciousness, mediumship, psychics, spritualist circles, scientific theories, the paranormal and more. As a developing medium, there are many questions we need answers to concerning our ability, but find that many of those questions have no answers no matter how hard we look. In this book I describe different sides to becoming a medium and give some guidance as to what sort of circle may best suit an individual. I explain how different circle venues and the people who attend and run them can help or hinder progress in this field. I also explain the different techniques that various tutors use and discuss the experiences I've had with the mediums, tutors and lessons I've taken in the circles I'v...The Letter: A Jill Hunter Story, by Ari RoseWhen Jill Hunter, an ex-homicide detective turned freelance investigator receives an anonymous note, at first, she thinks it's an old colleague intent on upsetting her. She soon learns there's more to it when she receives the next note. Jill must try to find the anonymous sender before he kills again. He might have pinned the last murder on someone else, but Jill is determined to stop him from doing that again. With only her wits and intuition, Jill goes after the dangerous man, chasing him across the country and back again in the hope of preventing him from killing again....Bloodlines: Cove Point Manor, by William B. TaylorA simple DNA test leads Alex Tinsdill to the discovery of a family fortune...and the inheritance of a haunted estate. Greedy friends soon arrive looking for their share of Alex's inheritance, only to find the spirit of the former owner wants them out....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Return of the Coyote (The Coyote Saga Book 2), by Ron SchwabTHE SEQUEL TO NIGHT OF THE COYOTE Ethan Ramsey arrived too late. Death. Destruction. Despair. He vowed to seek out the barbarians who laid waste to the small Sioux village, leaving but only a very few women and children alive. Assembling a rag-tag search party, Ethan embarks on a journey to find the killers while maintaining a glimmer of hope that he has not seen the last of someone near to his heart. Return of the Coyote, the sequel to Night of the Coyote, is a story full of twists and turns. Readers of the first book will delight in the convergence of paths of characters both old and new, and the promise of the vision of the coyote looms over Ethan's journey....The Valkyrie Project: The Valkyrie Project Technothriller Series Book 1, by Nels Wadycki"The Valkyrie Project is an action-packed, sci-fi thriller that grabs a hold and doesn't let go." -- D. Witty, Amazon Customer Review "An exciting story taking place in the not-too-distant future, this novel has surprises and wrinkles around every corner." -- Kayak Jay, Amazon Customer Review Men in a black hovervan grabbed Ana's brother off the skywalk as she took him to school. That was sixteen years ago, but Ana hasn't let it go. It doesn't help that their parents left her to fend for herself. And it definitely doesn't help that Memo still sends her cryptic messages from, well, somewhere. Ana took the job at the US Intelligence Agency so she could use their resources ...Deploy: If I Fall... (Young Blood, Rebel Heart Book 2), by Jamie MageeAnd ending you never see coming... Six Days. That's it. Six days and I would've been at bootcamp. Semper Fi bitches. No more small town chains on this Rawlings boy. Before I could bolt, Mother Nature thundered through my town delivering the storm of the century, officially jacking my life up. I was legit one second, the next I was stranded in the basement of my high school, in a closet, with a girl who'd twisted me one too many times. I didn't need her in my head. I didn't need...the ache she slammed into my chest. It was the worst and best night of my life. One girl and one storm served as an undercurrent for every stitch of hell that haunted my path for the next four years of my life. ...War of the Worlds: Retaliation, by John J. Rust1898: Martian tripods lay waste to Earth's cities. The world's armies are unable to stem the tide of destruction. When all hope appears lost, common bacteria kills the alien invaders. From the ashes, the human race uses the technology left behind by the Martians to build new, advanced weapons. 1924: Armed with their own spaceships, tripods, and jet fighters, the nations of the world are ready to take the fight to Mars. George Patton, Erwin Rommel, Charles de Gaulle, and Georgy Zhukov lead their troops in battle across the red planet to end the alien menace once and for all. But the Martians have one last, desperate plan to try, and if successful, it could mean the end for all humanity....Aluria (The Aluria Adventures Book 1), by Tyler CookIn order to save his teenage crush, Jason Conner allows an extra-terrestrial spirit, named Aluria, to inhabit his body. At that moment, Jason vowed to protect the innocent and hunt down the guilty, avenging those that were tragically taken from him. But while Jason thought that his first enemy, Raiz, was long deceased, the evil sorcerer returns to Canton to obtain what Jason robbed him of: A magical item that grants anyone who possesses, it infinite power. Aluria is the first in a series that tells a story about heroism, love and hope....Vigilante (The Aluria Adventures Book 2), by Tyler CookIt's been a year since Aluria appeared as the hero of Canton. He's become a myth to many, a hero to some, and a threat to others. Among those who think he is an outlaw are those working at the Major Case Squad, who fear he will go too far and become the villain the vigilante hopes to rid the city of. This fear escalates when people are found murdered with a blade shaped like Aluria's insignia. Could this new hero really be to blame, and if not, can he clear his name and find the person who is behind everything? That will prove to be difficult when his support, Princess Tessa Warren, is fighting for her ambassadorship in Washington, D.C., and his father, now offering to tell him why he killed Jason's mother. Vigilante...Hewhay Hall: An Unsung Hero's Destiny, by Susan RoebuckFire-fighter Jude Elliott loses part of his leg trying to rescue a family held hostage during a terrorist attack. He journeys to mysterious Hewhay Hall where it is told there are wondrous magical cures. Little does Jude know that his destination is Slater The Prince of Envy's lair where a demon resides and courageous souls are tormented. Can Jude escape Slater's House of Horrors, or will he suffer for all of eternity? Winner of the EPIC (Electronic Publishing Industry Coalition) 2013 e-Book Award in the Horror Category. "This is a highly original plot and written in such a visual way, it demands a film!" - Author Catherine Cavendish "Hewhay Hall by Sue Roebuck is a true page-turner. It held my attentio...Wedding Dreams: 20 Delicious Nuptial Romances, by Maggie Way**You are invited to the weddings of your dreams** Twenty award-winning, USA Today and International best-selling authors have come together to bring you over 3,000 pages of love, lust, and lusciously sexy men. From sweet second chance romances to bad boys, BBWs, and brides looking for revenge, this is a perfect read for anyone who enjoys Romance or Women's Fiction. These pages are packed with cozy romances, thrilling international and holiday adventures, and sweet heart-melting stories. Our authors bring you everything from hot cowboys to rockstar romances, elegant weddings to nuptial disasters, and blushing brides to bold women, all in a delightful celebration of love. You're in for a wild, passionate ride on a b...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Memory of Loss, by Dana K. Haffar What if self-deceit makes us happy? Movie buff Nadine Hall has landed the perfect job as a caregiver for an archaeologist in Mougins, near Cannes, shortly before the film festival. But her blissful existence with her charge, Lilly Somerville, and her sister Viv who suffers from dementia, is soon shattered with the arrival of Lilly's daughter, Katrina, who wants Nadine gone. Emotionally and mentally scarred following a personal tragedy, Nadine can hardly cope with the unpleasant chain of events. When she is entrusted by an antiquarian to return a package to Lilly-mistakenly placed among a collection of books she had given to him-Nadine discovers it is actually Lilly's account of her life in German oc...Titus Ray Thrillers: Books 1 & 2: (A Titus Ray Thriller Box Set), by Luana Ehrlich
*Books I and II in the Titus Ray Thriller Series available in a box set. This highly acclaimed series has over 500 five-star reviews!*
Book I, One Night in Tehran When he starts searching for answers, an assassin begins his own search-for him. In Tehran, while hiding out from the Iranian secret police, CIA officer, Titus Ray, finds shelter with a group of Iranian Christians. Compelled by their unwavering faith, the battle-hardened agent becomes a believer shortly before they smuggle him out of Iran to freedom in Turkey. Returning to the States, he discovers his Iranian mission failed because of political infighting within the Agency. After delivering a...Which Is NOT True? - Тhe Quiz Book: From the Creator of the Popular Website RaiseYourBrain.com (Paramount Trivia and Quizzes Book 2), by Nayden KostovLife is too short to settle for the run-of-the-mill. This book will show you just how fantastical and funny the real world is. It will be your strong and faithful ally preventing social awkwardness by arming you with plenty of icebreaking pieces of trivia, suitable for any occasion. A great prep tool when organizing pub or family quizzes. My goal was to write a quiz book that would stand out with interesting, educational and fun content; a book that would both entertain and challenge. The concept is based on the well-known multiple choice format, with an added twist by introducing the "Which is NOT true?" approach for the half of the questions. This approach has its merit in allowing you to learn two crazy facts about people, pla...Hewhay Hall: An Unsung Hero's Destiny, by Susan RoebuckFire-fighter Jude Elliott loses part of his leg trying to rescue a family held hostage during a terrorist attack. He journeys to mysterious Hewhay Hall where it is told there are wondrous magical cures. But before he can reach his destination, he has a huge obstacle to overcome. Can Jude escape Slater, the Prince of Envy? Winner of the EPIC (Electronic Publishing Industry Coalition) 2013 e-Book Award in the Horror Category. "This is a highly original plot and written in such a visual way, it demands a film!" - Author Catherine Cavendish "Hewhay Hall by Sue Roebuck is a true page-turner. It held my attention from page one with its distinctive characters and unique setting." Author Tamera Lawrence...Alien Safari, by Robert Appleton Warning! Wildlife may be dangerous. Proceed beyond this point at your own risk. When celebrated Omicron detective Ferrix Vaughn is called in to investigate a deadly breach on Hesperidia, a protected planet full of indigenous wildlife, he doesn't know what to expect. The place used to be a tourist attraction, but the safari tours were discontinued long ago due to rampant poaching. Only a handful of researchers live there now, including Jan Corbija, the young woman who reported the breach. The deeper Vaughn digs, the more the evidence seems to point to a recent raid on a biotech facility in a nearby system. Whatever was stolen from there, it's attracted the attention of major political players in...A Tale of Two Sisters (The Steam Clock Legacy Book 2), by Robert Appleton Mystery and romance combine to spark an all-new adventure in the Age of Steam. In a world where fleets of airships roam the skies and great towers of scientific learning pierce the clouds, the problems of two teenage sisters in Southsea, England will hardly make the headlines. After all, fending off suitors and going to bat for their family name won't exactly shake the empire to its roots. Right? Wrong. Meet the McEwans. First names Meredith and Sonja. One collects admirers, dispenses bad advice (and usually takes her own). The other's a bit of a tomboy, likes tennis and swings a mean forehand. They've only ever relied on each other; having a notorious explorer for a father has made ...Beacon (Lantern Book 2), by Chess DesallsWhen Serah's life in Havenbrim becomes unbearable, she accepts an apprenticeship with a celestial mechanic and glazier. Her master assigns her the task of opening a globe framed in copper. But the glass and seal are unbreakable. The solution to the puzzle traps Serah inside the globe, and transports her to a world where she longs for home....The Bi-Polar Express: Ride the life and death roller-coaster of mania and depression with mother and daughter, by Ela SimonThe Bi-Polar Express - Natasha's Ride All my life I knew I was different, I didn't fit in. I always felt I could do everything - but things never worked out for me, I'd either get depressed for no reason or be hyper-active. As you read my book, you will follow the ups and downs, the twists and turns, the high highs, the low lows, back and forth, faster and faster, of my Bi-Polar roller-coaster life. But always keep one thing in mind: you can put the book down and get off my roller-coaster ride&#8230;..I can't. WARNING This book contains: •SEX •DRUGS •VERY BAD LANGUAGE •LIFE •DEATH •REALITY and may contain •TRACES OF NUTS The Bi-Pol...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Mind of a Medium: A journey into consciousness and mediumship, by Tony GarrodA fascinating look at consciousness, mediumship, psychics, spritualist circles, scientific theories, the paranormal and more. If you've read my first book, Fifty-one Percent you will know that throughout my life, I've had many psychic, paranormal and spiritual encounters. In Fifty-One percent, I explored and discussed how proven scientific theories and facts can seem just as crazy as paranormal and psychic phenomena. Now, in The Mind of a Medium, I take a look at consciousness. To my mind, the subject of consciousness is the most fascinating subject the world has to offer and as I believe consciousness gives me the connections I receive in my mediumship, I couldn't start this second book without writing about what I have...Fifty-one percent: A journey into mediumship, by Tony GarrodA fascinating look at mediumship, psychics, a spiritualist college, a spiritualist circle, scientific theories, the paranormal and more. Throughout my life I've had many psychic, paranormal and spiritual encounters. When thinking about the spiritual world, some people like to think of spirits and some prefer to call spirits ghosts. If you prefer to call them ghosts, then ghost hunters can only dream of experiences such as mine and I am now ready to openly share some of these with my readers! I have seen and spoken to ghosts and received messages to pass on. Up until now, I have not shared my experiences with anyone but, now I reveal them to you in my book. Read about my experiences including how one mischievous ghost w...The Wolf Riders of Keldarra: Book 1: The Stone of Truth, by Nathalie M.L. Römer * * * New edition, newly edited and improved. * * * BOOK BLURB: When the ancient protectors of Keldarra became corrupted, from it came the Wolf Riders. When an ancient discovery was made, from it came the Order of Truth. Wolf riders are savage, knowing only violence and dissention. How or why they started is unknown. Keepers of Truth are only spoken of in whispers behind closed doors. They keep themselves hidden from the world. Nineteen-year old Marrida is an Acolyte of Truth. Alagur is a Wolf Rider who comes to invade her city. But he is seeking an answer there for dreams. A well-aimed stone brings their fates together, and sets into motion events that lead to the discove...Hewhay Hall: An Unsung Hero's Destiny, by Susan RoebuckFire-fighter Jude Elliott loses part of his leg trying to rescue a family held hostage during a terrorist attack. He journeys to mysterious Hewhay Hall where it is told there are wondrous magical cures. But before he can reach his destination, he has a huge obstacle to overcome. Can Jude escape Slater, the Prince of Envy? Winner of the EPIC (Electronic Publishing Industry Coalition) 2013 e-Book Award in the Horror Category. "This is a highly original plot and written in such a visual way, it demands a film!" - Author Catherine Cavendish "Hewhay Hall by Sue Roebuck is a true page-turner. It held my attention from page one with its distinctive characters and unique setting." Author Tamera Lawrence...Progeny's Promise: When a planet dies, only echoes of memories remain. (The Progeny series Book 1), by Kenneth WickHumankind's destiny is altered forever when an ancient galaxy steward attempts to halt the fatal decline of Earth's climate systems and rescue the dying planet. Threatened by the alien's methods, the world's largest oil corporation lays bare its secret alliance with a radical cult hidden within the US military to provoke global war and launch a rebellion against the President of the United States. As violence spreads, panic and folly accelerate the planet's death spiral, jeopardizing an exodus of young humans to an Earth-like planet. With humanity's future in peril, the beleaguered President's forces join with the steward to save Earth and protect the progeny seed, but a disturbance deep within the planet changes everything......Rebirth: Dream of the Vampire #1, by Annalise Clark No one knows what happens when a vampire has years of her life erased... Mira was a normal 16-year-old girl before the accident that killed her parents and took away her memories. Then the dreams began. Nightmares. Visions of a young woman who looked just like her but was... different, like a wiser, more mature version of herself. And were those... fangs? She thought they were just dreams... So why did they feel so familiar, like memories of a life now lost? Her only solace was her loyal best friend, Lori, and her handsome boyfriend, Dimitri. Dimitri knew more than he let on... The fate of humanity and the vampires hung in the balance and time...Blood On The Moon, by Cassiel KnightMia Langdon-tomb raider and adventure-seeker-has everything she wants. Freedom. Independence. No chains (a.k.a. a man). Her troubles begin when she's attacked on a dig in Peru. Soon, she's forced to use her tomb raiding talents to find the flaming arrows of an Egyptian goddess. In the wrong hands, this weapon could destroy the human race-and nearly had. Used to doing things her own way, it isn't long before she figures out that she needs the help of Harrison Braden Stanton, her stuffy, but so yummy, Egyptologist and ex-lover. There's one problem. He despises what she does. As Mia and Harrison find themselves in the middle of a battle between the Egyptian gods and goddess, there's no choice for the woman with a Gra...The Clock Strikes Thirteen, by Mildred WirtSinister hooded riders are terrorizing farmers at night, and most of the farmers are reluctant to talk. Meanwhile, a man named Blake makes a generous donation to the Riverview orphan's camp and offers to buy their land, but Penny suspects that he is somehow trying to cheat the orphans. Penny links the hooded bandits to Blake and prevents the orphans from being cheated......


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sell More and Better: Eternal Sales Techniques beyond Internet (Salesman's Thoughts Book 1), by Raúl Sánchez GiloLimited time price reduction - 50% OFF! Get Your Copy Today. It will change the way you think about selling. You don't need fancy persuasion tactics, a perfect sales pitch or be the best salesman in the world. You need to know the eternal sales techniques that will always work to get more and better clients. If you sell, or want to sell, this sales book is for you, easy to read, powerful, and especially entertaining. Anyone in sales will find inspiration and motivation in this unique Literary Experience that provides the keys to excellent sales results. Full of principles, ideas, a lot of humor and surprising concepts. A tr...The Missing Ones: An absolutely gripping thriller with a jaw-dropping twist (Detective Lottie Parker Book 1), by Patricia GibneyThe hole they dug was not deep. A white flour bag encased the little body. Three small faces watched from the window, eyes black with terror. The child in the middle spoke without turning his head. 'I wonder which one of us will be next?' When a woman's body is discovered in a cathedral and hours later a young man is found hanging from a tree outside his home, Detective Lottie Parker is called in to lead the investigation. Both bodies have the same distinctive tattoo clumsily inscribed on their legs. It's clear the pair are connected, but how? The trail leads Lottie to St Angela's, a former children's home, with a dark connection to her own family history. Sudden...The Haunting of Winchester Mansion: Book 0, by Alexandria ClarkeIn the small town of Black Bay, a vacant, forgotten house sits atop an overlooking bluff. When Bailey and Bodhi Taylor move in and begin renovations, the house seems perfect. But things move on their own, screams echo from the basement, and Bailey sees a shadowy figure out of the corner of her eye. Is the house haunted? And if it is, what does the ghost want with Bailey?...Reversal of Fortune (A Claire Rollins Mystery Book 2), by J A WhitingThis is book 2 in the Claire Rollins Cozy Mystery series. At a musical event, Claire and Nicole meet Vanessa, an old friend of Nicole's who is having a night out with her teenage sister, Maddy. After a short conversation, the young women part ways and Claire confides in Nicole that she "felt" something sad about Maddy when she shook her hand. Within thirty minutes, a telephone call plunges Claire and Nicole into a tangled mystery of infidelity and death. Will Claire's paranormal intuition help solve the case or will her skills fail her when she needs them the most.......The Mysterious Mr. Miller, by William le QueuxOn the previous day, at a little before six o'clock in the evening, he had called upon old Mrs Gilbert, who with her daughter kept the boarding-house where I chanced to be staying, and had, it appeared, taken a top room, where his two leather portmanteaux were placed. ...After I had bowed farewell and she had descended the steps, I closed the door, and was returning along the hall when suddenly Sammy emerged from the dining-room, where he had evidently been standing, and facing me with a strange, serious expression upon his features, such as I had never seen there before, asked:-...The Burdens of a Bachelor (Arrangements, Book 5), by Rebecca Connolly What the eye cannot see... Colin Gerrard has everything. He is a handsome, charming, and unattached gentleman in possession of a fortune. But what nobody knows, and would never suspect, is that he is not nearly as carefree as he seems, nor is his heart free for anyone's taking. It was already taken long ago, and when his lost love unexpectedly reappears, in London of all places, he's very much afraid that she still has it. ...the heart already knows. Lady Susannah Hawkins-Dean had no intention of ever seeing Colin again after their terrible departure sixteen years ago. She never wanted to see anyone that knew her in the past. There were too many secrets, too much shame, and he, of a...Open Minds (Mindjack Series Book 1), by Susan Kaye QuinnWhen everyone reads minds, a secret is a dangerous thing to keep. Sixteen-year-old Kira Moore is a zero, someone who can't read thoughts or be read by others. Zeros are outcasts who can't be trusted, leaving her no chance with Raf, a regular mindreader and the best friend she secretly loves. When she accidentally controls Raf's mind and nearly kills him, Kira tries to hide her frightening new ability from her family and an increasingly suspicious Raf. But lies tangle around her, and she's dragged deep into a hidden underworld of mindjackers, where having to mind control everyone she loves is just the beginning of the deadly choices before her. MINDJACK SERIES Open Minds (Book One) <...Rise of Order: An Age of Order Novella, by Julian NorthFive students. One secret. The birth of a dark revolution. On a private aircraft carrying Jenn Ansel and four of her high-school classmates, something goes terribly wrong. Instead of returning to their privileged lives in the elite enclave of Buckhead, the plane lands in the heart of divided, violent, Atlanta. And that is exactly what one of them wants. The debts of the past are coming due, but one person's revenge is another's opportunity&#8230; Come bear witness to the RISE OF ORDER. Rise of Order is a standalone novella that takes place in same universe as the award-winning Age of Order Saga. It's a fantastic way to be introduced to this dark-tinged future, or just a thrilling and thought-provoking way to ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Bear at Sea (A Bear Jacobs Mystery Book 3), by Linda B. MyersCRUISES ARE SUPPOSED TO BE MORE FUN THAN THIS Eunice Taylor wins the Arctic Angel Award for her effort to save the dwindling short-tailed albatross population. The wealthy octogenarian invites the Latin's Ranch gang on an Alaskan cruise to pick up her prize. Bear Jacobs, with bad memories of a sea voyage on a troop carrier bound for Vietnam, refuses to go. Then a murder at a nearby senior center puts the retired PI on the alert. Is Eunice in grave danger? His fear for her life - along with the prodding from his eWatson Lily - changes his mind about the cruise. He joins the other Latin's Ranch residents, along with two aides, as they sail away from Seattle. But high life on shipboard is soon dashed by low life murderers and thieves. Goo...THE HOOD GAME: Rise of the Greenwood King, by J.P. Reedman"The arrow swift to wound is already drawn from the quiver ; soon will the blow be struck ..." Robin of Locksley joins the annual village games, signifying the ancient battle between the 'Lord of the Hood,' and The Dark. A night of good cheer turns to terror as soldiers arrive to arrest Robin's foster father, accused of poaching and witchcraft. During a struggle between Robin and a Norman master, the lord is killed and Robin made "wolfshead" - a term for a hunted man with a price on his head. Joining with his cousin Scarlet, John Little and Much the Miller's Son, they must flee across the bleak moors of Derbyshire where Robin encounters St.Anne of the Well, who reveals the real meaning of the...Puppy Love: Life Lessons In Disobedience (Housewife Behaving Badly: A Humourous Twist on Domestic Bliss Book 1), by Amber MeyerSometimes a life filled with love needs a little bit of itching powder&#8230; Amber thought that marrying her childhood sweetheart would transform her life into a dream. It didn't take long to learn that navigating the trials and tribulations of marriage would take a wickedly dry sense of humor and more than a little optimism. Life has blessed Amber with a treasure trove of stories to tell&#8230; some painful, others sidesplittingly hilarious. Whether it be the death of her father-in-law followed close at hand by the arrival of an incorrigible yellow lab, or a dose of marital communication with a few pinches of strategically-placed itching powder, Amber has learned to stay true to herself. Even when she has to pull her three kid...The Metaverse: Virtual Life-Real Death, by William KurthAn FBI Agent more comfortable hunting criminals the old fashioned way. A brilliant scientist who kills using Virtual Reality. And an Artificial Intelligence with an agenda of its own. The Metaverse, more than the "internet of things," is a place where humankind has devised a way to comfortably and seamlessly merge the biologic and the digital to the point that neither is readily distinguishable from the other. As people in ever greater numbers choose to live, work and play "In World," so too do those who prey on their fellow man. The Metaverse is a fast-paced Crime Thriller that takes place in the not too distant future with technology that even now is a part of our world. ...Idiot's Tale: It's always darkest just before the end, by Anthony LandYou're a middle-aged former college professor turned penniless private investigator. Things start looking up when a beautiful and rich young woman bursts into your low-rent New Orleans office, announcing that she has just escaped from kidnappers. Within 24 hours you and your client are in Miami, with an ex-Mossad agent - the most violent woman you've ever met - guiding you through a tangle of lies, greed and murderous peril surrounding something diabolical called White Stone. You know you're out of your depth and you're starting to suspect that your guide is out of her mind. Idiot's Tale is unlike any thriller you've read, careening between mordant humor and nihilistic darkness, on its way ...Love at First Bark (Free Short Story): A Novella for Dog Lovers (Love Unleashed), by Dana Mentink There's Just Something About Jackson When Marcy Deveraux's romance series catapults to the top of the New York Times bestseller list, no one is more surprised than Marcy herself. After all, she barely passed high school, flunked the driving test four times, and fell into a pool at her sister's wedding.

Marcy is keen to continue her literary success, but she cannot think of a single idea for her next book. Hounded by her agent, family, and friends, she decides to sequester herself in a rustic cabin in the mountains. There, she finds herself face-to-snout with a surprise visitor-a rascally black dog who must have escaped from his owner at a nearby campground.

Enter hunky cowboy Jackson Parker, w...Spooky Followers, by S. Y. RobinsMystery Lorna Grindstaff lived an ordinary life in an ordinary village in Derbyshire. Running from the city to her refuge in the country after a bad breakup Lorna expected to live out her days in an ordinary fashion as an ordinary woman. Lorna craved ordinary but fate had different plans for the young woman. Shortly after the beginning of October Lorna meets a young couple on her nightly walk home from work. First the young man, and then the young woman. An odd pair they're well-mannered if dressed oddly, and obviously in love. But are they what they seem or is there more to their story than even Lorna can imagine? Soon Lorna is tangled in a web that she can't get out of and must find the answers that will...An Awakened Heart (Orphan Train): An Orphan Train Novella, by Jody HedlundTrying to heal the ache she feels in her empty life, wealthy Christine Pendleton decides to volunteer at Centre Street Chapel. Ministering to one of the most deprived parts of New York City, the chapel aims at making a difference in the lives of the impoverished immigrants flooding the city. After seeing firsthand the hopelessness of the poor women and orphans, Christine is convinced more can be done to help them.

Guy Bedell has been serving at the chapel and pouring his heart out for the people he's grown to care about. When Christine begins to challenge his methods and offers a new vision for reaching out to the community, can he trust that perhaps God has bigger plans in store for him--plans that may include this feisty socialite?...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Book of Consolation: the sad truth of this world, by Mr. SecondThe world, in which we live, should not have existed. I have always felt it, but then could not explain why it was so. Now I can. I was engaged in the deciphering and translating of this book for many years before I decided to give it to the world. There are doubts even now, the cause of which there is no reason to describe. Presently only one thing is important: I cannot keep this knowledge only to myself. Many years later, I am nevertheless transmitting the "Book of Consolation" to the world, and letting fate decide whether it was the right choice. ===== This book, if read in unity of the heart and mind, will be a guiding light to all who want to return permanently from the world of darkness to the light of the...The Rise and Fall Of A Poor Man, by John RoseReview 1: "So, I really didn't know what a tragicomedy was before reading this story, but seriously, there are no words that I have to even try to convey my feelings after finishing this book."[...] ""...not to mention how much thinking I did afterwards." - Jennifer Pierson: The Power of Three Readers Review 2:"The story is very captivating and the main here is very well crafted. He made me feel like I knew him. Loved this book." - Sabrina Rise and Fall Of A Poor Man is a tragicomedy inspired by real cases. It tells the story of a poor, nearly illiterate boy named Alexander Baum, who grew up in a street where crime and pove...Helping Refugees on a Greek Island: How Volunteers Make a Difference, by Charmaine CraigThis ebook is a diary, describing Charmaine Craig's time on the shores of Greece in Fall of 2015. She was helping to rescue and providing aid to vulnerable war refugees. The number of arrivals from across the perilous Aegean Sea from Turkey has been then at their peak. ***ALL proceeds from the sale of this book will be used to help fund her future humanitarian efforts both at home and overseas*** Traditional news media has failed the war refugees and their struggles, as well as the volunteer work. The author's memoirs are the raw truth from the shores of Greece as she saw it, with no agenda other than serving fellow human beings with the dignity and respect they deserve. Charmaine Craig wants to spread awareness of the refug...Shadowglade (Gem Powers Series Book 2), by Kay L. LingBEWARE of sentient spell books! It took teamwork and a clever plan to defeat the gnomes' gem master queen. And now, Lana and her allies face more dangers. Shadow is an ecological disaster. Monsters roam the land. And when Lana and her companions search the castle, they learn Sheamathan has a sentient spell book--with a bad attitude and instructions for revenge. Imprisoned and bitter over her defeat, Sheamathan eagerly awaits the coming disasters that will punish her enemies, both human and gnome. She believes that even if they survive, there's little chance the gnomes will discover their history, or learn the secrets she's kept for generations. But the spell book will surprise them all, changing every...Refused Existence: Horror Stories From A Dark Universe, by Steven WainIt haunts our dreams. It stalks our streets and lurks within the halls of our homes. It tingles our spines and waters our eyes. A world very different to the daylight that accompanies us in the waking hours. It is there, waiting to be spotted, but it is never seen. We know it's there, but we tell ourselves it doesn't exist. Gathered here are ten twisted stories from this dark universe. A young girl walks home from school, unaware of the dark shadow which stalks her every step. A mother watches on as her child is slaughtered by a band of crazed psychopaths. A man makes his three hour journey home, wanting but failing to ignore the strange child who sobs in the back seat of his car. A boy sits alone in a ...Nature of the Beast (Tangled Bonds Book 1), by Aimee BrissayAfter sorceress Alexandra tries to kill her insane father, her fae uncle expels her from the Otherworld to keep her safe. Living among humans, she wants nothing more than to leave her past behind. But working for the vampires and the werewolves doesn't shield her for long. When she saves a hurt werewolf pup, Alexandra inadvertently breaks the bond tying him with the pack and becomes his new alpha. This unheard-of shift exposes her to all kind of dangers, but it's the least of Alexandra's worries Back in the Otherworld, her father has not forgotten her and dispatches an assassin to kill her. But just who is this mysterious foe, and what will their arrival mean not only to Alexandra but to the delicate balance of the world?...A Swedish Murder Case, by Nick LenoirOn a remote and little-known Swedish island with no criminal history, a nine-year-old girl has been killed. The island's inhabitants are determined to have the culprit arrested, but have no idea how to proceed. This hilarious and highly imaginative story follows the investigation of the colorful and clueless team that has been set up to solve an unprecedented murder case....THE WITNESS, by Lily RobinsA US Marshal receives word that an unidentified witness and family are coming to his small western town to be placed in the Witness Protection Program. Louis Keane has never dealt with a WITSEC case. Most relocations are handled by marshals in metropolitan areas. This case is classified as Priority One, meaning that the witness must receive 24-hour protection until further notice. In the middle of the night during a fierce snowstorm, the witness and family arrive on a private jet at a small airport, and a man, woman and child are delivered into Keane's protective custody. The woman is obviously sick, the older man says little, and a young boy is asleep. Keane is thrown further off his game by who actually delivers them. The...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Against the Eldest Flame (Doc Vandal Adventures Book 1), by Dave RobinsonWhen Nazi gorillas try to crash a Zeppelin full of zombies into Doc Vandal's 87th floor home, he knows he's got trouble. Doc and his team have to track their attackers to a lost city half way across the world to find the secret behind the aerial attack. It's not just a physical battle Doc has to win, it's a contest for his very soul. On one side: An enemy older than time; Nazi aerial battleships; Man-eating dinosaurs. On the other: Doc Vandal, a man raised by artificial intelligences, and the world's foremost scientific adventurer; Gus, a gorilla with a fistful of doctorates, and secrets bigger than he is; Vic, an expatriate Russian countess and daredevil pilot with a p...The Battle for England, by Bernard NeesonSeptember 1940: An Invitation to Hitler has tricked him into launched an assault on England. Now can Britain see off the Nazi invasion? Churchill's plan to throw back the German army is about to be put to the test. He is confident they can defeat the enemy. But not all his enemies are abroad, and not all his friends are at home. ...The Mind of Stefan Dürr: The SHIVA Syndrome Trilogy (Volume 1), by Alan JoshuaA mind research experiment studying human consciousness goes horrifyingly wrong. Thousands are killed when a Russian suburb is mysteriously destroyed, leaving a mile-deep crater in its place. At the same time, a U.S. space shuttle vaporizes in orbit, and a Canadian mountaintop is ripped away. One thing lies behind it all: The mind of Stefan Dürr. Existence is dreary hell for Dr. Beau Walker. An embittered loner, he sleepwalks through life until the government virtually kidnaps him, hurling him into an incredibly menacing adventure beyond his wildest imaginings. Coerced into joining a U.S./Russian scientific team, Beau searches for the cause of the disasters. Beginning with a treacherous, life-threatening explora...Gray Places, by Julia Byrd1790s Yorkshire, England - Katherine Gilbert sets out for Wainforth Manor in North Yorkshire to fulfill her father's last request. The master of Wainforth, Thomas Norcliffe, does not welcome her unannounced arrival, so Katherine must tread carefully around his dark moods while attempting to unlock the history buried in his ancestral home. After she receives more than one whispered warning from the townspeople in Wainforth Village, Katherine's initial audacity begins to waver. Deadly secrets from the Norcliffe family's past are resurfacing, and Katherine begins to realize that the biggest danger lies within herself-the wisest course is to leave, but she wants to stay at Wainforth Manor and uncover the truth about Thomas No...Codename Angel: Cold War Thriller Series (The Angel Chronicles Book 1), by Jason ChapmanFans of the unexplained will lover this cold war conspiracy series When Cambridge physicist Professor Ralph Frederick is summoned to the office of wartime Prime Minister Winston Churchill he is given a very unusual task. Frederick is put on a top secret committee Codenamed Angel who's role it is to investigate flying saucer sightings occurring up and down the United Kingdom. Codename Angel is the first book in a series of novels which explores a government struggling to cope with the aftermath of world war two, whilst struggling with the realisation that we may not be alone.. Codename Angel draws its inspiration from historical accounts and a memo Winston Churchill wrote in 1952 requesting information o...Pandemic (The Extinction Files Book 1), by A.G. RiddleFrom A.G. Riddle, the worldwide bestselling author with OVER 3 MILLION COPIES SOLD, comes a sci-fi thriller readers are calling "addictive" and "an achievement that takes the genre to the next level." In Africa, a mysterious outbreak spreads quickly. Teams from the CDC and WHO respond, but they soon learn that there is more to the epidemic than they believed. It may be simply the beginning of a global experiment--one that will change the human race forever. FROM THE HARDCOVER EDITION A hundred miles north of Alaska, an American Coast Guard vessel discovers a sunken submarine at the bottom of the Arctic Ocean. It has no national identification and doesn't match the records of any known ves...Borne: A Novel, by Jeff VanderMeer Named one of the most anticipated books of 2017 by The New York Times, The Huffington Post, Book Riot, Chicago Reader, The Week, and Publishers Weekly. "Am I a person?" Borne asked me. "Yes, you are a person," I told him. "But like a person, you can be a weapon, too." In Borne, a young woman named Rachel survives as a scavenger in a ruined city half destroyed by drought and conflict. The city is dangerous, littered with discarded experiments from the Company-a biotech firm now derelict-and punished by the unpredictable predations of a giant bear. Rachel ekes out an existence in the shelter of a run-down sanctuary she share...The Castle, by Skye WarrenFINAL BOOK IN THE TRILOGY! Safe in the ivory tower... Gabriel Miller swears he'll keep me safe. Enemies lurk outside, waiting to strike. An army held back by these walls. Except some animal instinct warns me the danger is much closer. It's already here. Is Gabriel my protector or my enemy? Is this house a castle or a cage? There's nowhere for me to go, no one left for me to trust. No escape from a past determined to capture its prize. THE CASTLE is book three in the Endgame series from New York Times bestselling author Skye Warren about revenge and seduction in the game of love. This is the final novel in the story of Gabriel and Avery. "Positively...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Happily Ever After (Havenport Romance), by Ruth A. CasieFrom a fall from literary stardom to becoming the heroine in her own romance story, Beth Holmes has turned around her career and her love life. She owes it all to one very special person. Jarred Watson has loved Beth since he read her first novel and suspected the heroine was the embodiment of the author. But the road to romance was fraught with pitfalls. He almost lost everything because of a conniving agent and a little white lie that got out of hand. At the eleventh hour, with honesty and hard work, their book sales are off the charts and a movie deal is in negotiations. Interfering families, changed plans and missed deadlines take their toll. Will they go their separate ways or will Holmes and Watson continue their...Human: Arca Book 2, by Karen DiemDeath? Acceptable risk. Taxes? No problem. Ancient magical cutlery of mass destruction? Bad, very bad. Following a brief foray into the world of superpowered vigilantism, extreme sports enthusiast and halfhearted tax preparer, Zita Garcia, wants her old life, her shiny new abilities, and none of the consequences. She's even willing to hide her powers since the alternative means endangering her family and living life as a literal lab rat. Unfortunately, supervillains are searching for the pieces of a decrepit magic dagger, hurting innocents and fueling nasty anti-super protests. Her close friends, who helped before, are barely speaking to her, and one of them stands in the path of the violent hunt for the knife. Zita bette...Idiot's Tale: It's always darkest just before the end, by Anthony LandYour name is John Rainwater. You're an aging and penniless private investigator. You may have killed someone. You and your client are up to your necks in something terrifying. The female spy who is supposed to be keeping you alive may be insane. And tomorrow things could get really bad. It began when the rich and beautiful Morgana Trehane burst into your low-rent office near the New Orleans docks, claiming that she has just escaped from kidnappers who grilled her about something called White Stone, which may be the realization of the ancient dream of turning base metal into gold. Within 24 hours you and your client are in Miami, with ex-Mossad agent Roni Miller - the most violent woman you ever met - guiding you...Lunora and the Monster King, by H.S. CrowThe Monster King's searching for a human, and word on the wind is Mother Leaf knows where it is! Wake to a New Horizon. The vast world of Caligo dwells beyond the gaze of humans. Inhabiting extraordinary fiends and deadly creatures, its black sun and moonless nights are hidden for one lone purpose-to keep us out. Fourteen-year-old Lunora wakes up scared and alone in this dark world, but she's not alone'and she's not welcome. Her treacherous journey to find her father will take her body and soul to the depths of despair as she must turn enemies into allies to survive. A Hyperion monster boy, Iko, must decide if he can trust a human over the will of his tribe and the rule of the ruthless Monster King. <b...IF YOU'RE COMFORTABLE YOU'RE NOT GROWING: FINDING YOUR "TREMENDOUS", by DAN CHARLES POPEDon't live your life on pause! Instead, as Dan Charles Pope writes in his motivational guide, If You're Comfortable, You're Not Growing, "Live your life as if the world would pause when you are gone." During his long tenure as an elementary-school principal, Pope would begin a year by selecting a theme. This theme would inspire his staff to tackle a new facet of educational and professional development. Pope is now sharing these words of wisdom with you. Each lesson comes with a personal story that shows you the practical application of his advice. Pope is an expert at recognizing people's full potential and helping them reach it. With this guide, he's giving you everything you need to learn and grow. St...Eat Fat, Get Fit: How to Create YOUR Perfect Diet to Lose Weight, Heal Your Gut, and Have More Energy, by Kusha KarvandiHow to Create Your Ideal Body Once and For All When you're trying to lose weight, it's reasonable to want to lose body fat in specific areas. You want flat abs, a tighter tummy, leaner legs, or less flabby arms. But often you're told it just isn't possible. Nonsense! I have seen my clients get the results they want faster than ever with a customized approach-helping them become their own diet detective to find which foods work best for their body. And now I want to share what I've discovered with you so you can have the body and confidence you desire. Avoid the Diet Myths and Short-Term Gains That Do More Harm Than Good The problem with the health and fitness industry is that...The Darkest Autumn (Ambria I), by Daniel Roy GreenfeldThe adventure begins in Book One of this coming-of-age series. With sword and fire, the Dark Lord and his legions have carved a swath of pain and death across the world. His goal is the mountain nation of Ambria, a land ruled by benevolent wizards. Three teenage boys training to be knights join the defense of the land. Vetch, a warrior with a too-gentle heart who grieves over those he must slay to survive. His cousin, Gilder, strong and knowledgeable in ancient mysteries. And finally his friend, Dunn, whose instincts for battle steer him toward a hero's doomed fate. With no idea of the extent of the Dark Lord's power, Vetch and his friends struggle to stay alive. Time is running out though, and the D...Dark Places, by Krista CairnWhat if a detective could see impossible clues? As a phase-shifter, things are always complicated, but what if that was only the start of her trouble? Dylan sees what she calls Traces, another person's visual memory of their death, but she can only do it when she's on the threshold between real and unreal. She hasn't been normal since the summer of her 14th birthday, but the Traces are only the start. Her gift, when she's brave enough to call it that, is that she is only as solid as the light around her, and she doesn't know how she does it. Whether by instinct or desire, she seeks out the shadows and other dark places that let her disappear. It helped in her job as a Night Courier, delivering high-value black-m...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Call House: A Washington Novel, by C.P. StilesA war on vice In Washington, DC-a city constantly awash in scandals? Hard to believe, but it really happened. Only not exactly the way it's told here. In an upscale residential neighborhood, in a perfectly respectable apartment building, one of the best-known, high-priced call houses on the East Coast operates quietly on the top floor. Everything goes along smoothly until the DC Police and the FBI try to outdo each other in waging a war on vice. This funny, fast-paced novel casts 1940s Washington DC as the main character, not just the setting. And as the adolescent world capital fills up with trainloads of hopefuls, you'll get to know Mattie Simon, who wants some adventure, and Andrew Stevens, the newly...Dark Places, by Krista CairnWhat if a detective could see impossible clues? As a phase-shifter, things are always complicated, but what if that was only the start of her trouble? Dylan sees a person's memory of their death projected over their body, like a movie, but only when she's shifting between the world around her and the invisible. In her former job as a Night Courier, she delivered high-value black-market packages to unidentified people. Her ability to shift made her unstoppable, rare, and valuable. Turning to smoke or vapour would seem like a good thing when it happens in dark and dangerous places, but she feared losing herself to it. Desperate to escape that life, she enlists the help of a police-office-turned-private-detective ...Lie to Me: A gripping psychological thriller with a shocking twist, by Jess Ryder'I was hooked in from the very first page of this gripping, fast-paced story of secrets, relationships and betrayals.' Nicki's Life of Crime Three minutes. That's all it takes for Meredith's entire world to fall apart when she watches the videotape of her four-year-old self with Becca, the mother who abandoned her. Meredith can't believe what her eyes have seen. Yet what if her memory has locked away the painful reality of her childhood? Can there be any truth in the strange and dangerous story her mother forced her to tell on camera? The search for answers leads Meredith to Darkwater Pool, the scene of the murder of a young woman, Cara, over 30 years ago. Wha...Sweet Tea and Spirits (Southern Ghost Hunter Book 5), by Angie Fox**USA Today bestselling series!** Southern girl Verity Long is about as high society as her pet skunk. Which is why she's surprised as anyone when the new head of the Sugarland social set invites her to join the "it" girls. But this is no social call. Verity's new client needs her to go in undercover and investigate strange happenings at the group's historic headquarters. But while spirits are whispering hints of murder, the socialites are more focused on Verity's 1978, avocado-green Cadillac. And when Verity stumbles upon a fresh body, she's going to need the long-dead citizens of Sugarland to help her solve the crime. Good thing she has the handsome deputy sheriff Ellis Wydell on hand, as well as her ghostl...Home Invasion (The Survivalist Series), by A. AmericanMorgan and his extended family could see the light at the end of the tunnel, dim though it may be. There was the promise of power once again. The plant was being repaired and it looked as though it may actually run. While it meant lots of hard sweaty work, the reward was worth the investment. The farm was growing strong and community involvement was good. People were finally coming to terms with the fact that they needed to work together. So far, Mother Nature had been on their side. But that too was about to change. There was no shortage of problems. There were those in town with their own plans. And those plans did not include Sheriff Morgan Carter. For the most part, Morgan ignored the issue, thinking it would simply go away. But th...The Gender Game 6: The Gender Plan, by Bella Forrest"I just had to believe we'd dealt a death blow of our own.   That today would be the beginning of the end..." Ready for the explosive PENULTIMATE BOOK in The Gender Game series? (As we move toward the grand finale in Book 7: The Gender End). Buy now!...Men Without Women: Stories, by Haruki MurakamiA dazzling new collection of short stories--the first major new work of fiction from the beloved, internationally acclaimed, Haruki Murakami since his #1 best-selling Colorless Tsukuru Tazaki and His Years of Pilgrimage. Across seven tales, Haruki Murakami brings his powers of observation to bear on the lives of men who, in their own ways, find themselves alone. Here are vanishing cats and smoky bars, lonely hearts and mysterious women, baseball and the Beatles, woven together to tell stories that speak to us all. Marked by the same wry humor that has defined his entire body of work, in this collection Murakami has crafted another contemporary classic. From the Hardcover edition....Hard Way (A Jon Reznick Thriller Book 4), by J. B. Turner Jon Reznick has never played by the rules, a trait that has brought him into conflict with FBI Assistant Director Martha Meyerstein in the past. But now Meyerstein has been taken by a shadowy gang, and the renegade black-ops specialist may be her only hope for rescue. The FBI are reluctant to let Reznick anywhere near the case, but he's not in the habit of seeking their permission-especially once his covert investigation leads him straight to the head of the Russian mob. And it soon becomes clear that it's not only Meyerstein who's in danger: her abduction is just the start of a campaign to undermine American law and order. With Meyerstein's whereabouts unknown, and the CIA and FBI seemingly operating at cross-purpo...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Kai & I (The Kai Sequence) (Book I ~ Episode I), by Jesse DeBalatroFor suspense-filled, dramatic science fiction, Kai & I is more than a brilliant read―Jesse DeBalatro sets a new standard for thought provoking techno thrillers at the leading edge of tomorrow's science. Already Artificial Intelligence is redefining human existence. AI helps us manage our days, navigate our roads, and plan our future. It won't be long until the line between human and artificial intelligence disappears altogether. Can humans be friends with AI? Fall in love? Procreate? Why not? Lilly Gladstone is a teenage prodigy--a white-hat hacker who uses her skills to try and make the world suck a little less. Moving to Vancouver to start her dual PhD/MD program in neuroscience at the University of Bri...Risking Her Heart: A Contemporary Romance Novel, by Rochelle KatzmanDrake Morganthal. Billionaire playboy. He's ruthless in business and in bed. He'll sleep with you, rip your heart out, and never commit. He'll charm you, seduce you, and set your world on fire. He'll make you feel as if you're his woman, then claim you're only friends. Friends, as in call once in a while. Not friends with the potential of more. Drake doesn't do more. He's the exact type of man Livvie needs to stay away from, especially with her destructive pattern of dating narcissistic men who refuse to be monogamous. Until fate forces them to meet. Livvie wins a one-week stay at Morganthal Winery, owned by D...Agadorah: Devil's breath, by Theresa A. JamesTwo twins were separated after their mother died in a bombing when they were twelve. Claire was adopted first and Juliana shortly after. She never gave up searching Claire. In the present day, Juliana receives a call. Her sister was found&#8230; dead near Whitby Abbey. Next to her was a child, her daughter Agadorah. Juliana takes her home&#8230; She was dreaming. She had to be. She was in a beach with black sand and red water, tick awful water. Something was in the water. A figure, with a heavy cloth, a hood covering her face &#8230; was emerging from the water. She was dripping water or blood. Or whatever it was. Oh my god, she couldn't run. She started to walk but with each step she was deeper and deeper in the sand. Help! Help! She wasn...Story Trader: Return to Goat Junction- Book 1, by Dwain HouseIn post- apocalyptic Texas, organized tribes are trying to rebuild civilization. These developing groups are preyed upon by raiders who plunder and enslave them, and by primitive tribes of cannibal survivalists. Travel between enclaves is fraught with danger. Few people chance leaving their immediate territory, where villages offer some protection. Stonewall, a warrior, trader and storyteller, is among those who dare the wilds between the semi-civilized areas. Famed "story traders," such as Stonewall, engage the evil-doers in never ending warfare. For the surviving groups who choose a peaceful path the story traders provide trade goods and entertainment in the form of heroic and amusing stories. <...The Devil's Poetry, by Louise ColeQuestions are dangerous but answers can be deadly. Callie's world will be lost to war - unless she can unlock the magic of an ancient manuscript. She and her friends will be sent to the front line. Many of them won't come back. When a secret order tells her she can bring peace by reading from a book, it seems an easy solution - too easy. Callie soon finds herself hunted, trapped between desperate allies and diabolical enemies. The Order is every bit as ruthless as the paranormal Cadaveri. Callie can only trust two people - her best friend and her ex-marine bodyguard. And they are on different sides. She must decide: how far will she go to stop a war? Dare she read this book? What's the price - and who pays it? <b...Ravenheart (Crossbreed Series Book 2), by Dannika Dark"WE ALL HAVE SECRETS, RAVEN. DARK ONES. EACH AND EVERY ONE OF US." Book 2 in the Crossbreed series Two weeks after joining Keystone, Raven Black is ready to take on the world as a criminal hunter for hire. If only her partner wasn't a bloodsucking Vampire with a penchant for getting under her skin. Despite her lavish surroundings, Raven misses the freedom of life without rules. And Keystone's next assignment is about to test her self-control in more ways than one. Dead bodies are popping up in the human district, and all signs point to a Breed serial killer. In order to catch him, Raven and Christian embark on a mission that takes their partnership into uncharted waters. Lives are at stake. C...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Be Still the Water: A slow-burning novel of tragedy, hope and love, by Karen EmilsonShortlisted for the 2017 Margaret Laurence Award for Fiction IPPY 2017 Silver Medalist From the bestselling author of "Where Children Run" comes a smoldering tale, set in 1906 along the unspoiled shores of Lake Manitoba. "Be Still the Water" brings us into the fold of the Gudmundsson Family--immigrants determined to begin life anew in the Icelandic farming and fishing community of Siglunes.At the heart of the novel is dutiful Asta, the middle daughter who lives in the shadow of her siblings--fiery Signy, headstrong Leifur and sweet, naive Freyja. When Freyja goes missing, Asta embarks on a quest to bring her sister home. She tells the family's story some seventy years later, while on her deathbed, fina...Live Your Life, Forget the Diet, Find Your Zen, by Kenny GloverIs it possible to reach and maintain a goal weight by eating the same foods found in your daily life? Looking for the perfect diet; Find Your Zen instead. Discover where the balance for mind, body, and spirit can be found. Become a part of the natural world. Start up the trail to a Happy, Healthy Life by answering these questions: ● Figure out why you are eating? ● What time of day are you hungry? ● Determine Your Yearly Cycle. ● What's Your Kryptonite? ● What's Your Zen? ● Can I cook restaurant meals in my own Family Cafe? ● Do you have an Outdoor Space? ● Are you part of the Natu...The Third Wave: Eidolon, by John O'BrienIn 2003, the largest recorded solar flare collided with Earth. The sensors measuring the solar storm were destroyed at an X28 rating, but it was determined later to be an X45 class flare. A satellite monitoring solar activity picks up something far surpassing that classification and on a collision course. A solar storm, so strong that X classifications no longer apply, hits the CERN large hadron collider at the moment of particle collision, sending a quantum wave around the world. Souls are ripped from the over 7 billion people that are in its path, many immediately succumbing. Those remaining either feel nothing or are tormented by endless agony. Only a few escape its path. Sam and his teenage daughter Erin return to ...Star Force: Return to Earth, by Aer-ki JyrBoth Mak'to'ran and Star Force return to the Sol/Terraxis System, setting up a summit meeting that will irrevocably alter both civilizations going forward....The Gorge: A Thriller, by Scott Nicholson"One of the most thrilling writers working today. Miss him at your peril." - Blake Crouch, Wayward Pines An experimental rafting expedition, an FBI manhunt for a delusional killer, and the worst storm in decades collide in the remote mountain wilderness...and then THEY come out. THE GORGE Bowie Whitlock and a team of celebrity athletes are commissioned to test two experimental rafts in the rugged Unegama Gorge in the remote Appalachian Mountains, considered the most dangerous whitewater rapids in the eastern United States. FBI agent Jim Castle and his partner are in the gorge looking for Ace Goodall, a deranged abortion clinic bomber. Ace, accompanied by a fragile young woman, is suffering visions...Demon Lights (Blackwater Lights Trilogy), by Michael M. HughesFrom the cult-favorite author of Blackwater Lights comes the finale to a dark paranormal horror trilogy in the cosmic horror vein of H. P. Lovecraft. The world is collapsing. Governments have fallen, and anarchy reigns. Yet a greater danger looms imprisoned in ancient objects from distant space: bodiless aliens with an all-consuming thirst for freedom . . . and human blood. They have a strong ally in Lily, a powerful sorceress and leader of a globe-spanning cult. In an isolated compound deep in the frozen north, Lily cultivates a group of children whose paranormal abilities can be harnessed to unleash the alien apocalypse. Now she has acquired the final pieces to the puzzle: a gifted young boy named Wil...Walking on Edge: A Pilgrimage to Santiago, by Reino Gevers"I soon realised that it was one of the hardest things to train the mind to remain focused. It was like a butterfly following every curve ball of distraction thrown at it. And so often on the Camino, I had to learn the lesson that when my mind was distracted, I would inevitably miss the yellow way markers and get lost." After getting lost in the Pyrenees Jake is ready to give-up and return him. Then he meets fellow pilgrim Chuck who guides him with words of wisdom and encouragement. A Path walked by pilgrims for centuries becomes for Jake a modern-day journey of self-discovery and spiritual awakening. Like the ancient masters who sent their students on a journey to uncharted places, Jake discovers that it is within the unknown and...The Only Child, by Andrew PyperThe #1 internationally bestselling author of The Demonologist radically reimagines the origins of gothic literature's founding masterpieces-Frankenstein, Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, and Dracula-in a contemporary novel driven by relentless suspense and surprising emotion. This is the story of a man who may be the world's one real-life monster, and the only woman who has a chance of finding him.

As a forensic psychiatrist at New York's leading institution of its kind, Dr. Lily Dominick has evaluated the mental states of some of the country's most dangerous psychotics. But the strangely compelling client she interviewed today-a man with no name, accused of the most twisted crime-s...


----------



## sherry-mauro

Thank for sharing all these great reads!
Sincerely,
Retired Editor Sherry Mauro, Former Author Sherry Hall Mauro


----------



## KBoards Admin

Them Inside Me (The Plan Book 1), by Toki SmithSeveral women come together to support each other while trying to find healthy ways to deal with the traumas each has faced. But during the course of their 8 week support group, betrayal, self-doubt and even murder begins to threaten their path to becoming survivors. "Them Inside Me" is a look at sexual assault and the long-term consequences....If I can Just Focus: 5 Keys to Sanity and Success, by Ubong EkpoIs focus just about priorities and the right time management principles to being productive? How about fixing the fundamental reason why productivity and time management principles don't usually work? Do you know how to connect a busy daily Schedule with life goals, or have you had a busy week lately, yet knew inside that your life isn't really moving forward? Ubong Ekpo has helped individuals, leaders and teams in the US and Europe to discover and execute life and crucial goals. This book helps you out with a Question toolbox to find your core competence and provides practical how-tos on achieving a life of balance and success. Ubong draws on up-to-date research and years of coaching experience that has helped ot...Deception: Secrets, Lies, and Scandals, by Heather WalshA seemingly innocent meeting in a café. A slowly executed seduction. A softly whispered demand to wear red to an upcoming benefit. When Investigator Katherine Collins discovers new evidence in a six-year-old murder, the significance is terrifying. Suspicious of ADA Stephen Chandler's involvement, Kat succeeds in avoiding him until the night of the benefit, when Stephen's biggest rival is the victim of an attempted murder. Convinced the bullet was meant for her, Kat's trapped in a deadly game of lies and deceit as Stephen's relentless pursuit intensifies. Despite her attempts to discourage him, Kat struggles against an overpowering desire for a man she should never trust. Captivated b...The First Word, by Isley Robson To stay sane, Andie Tilly must keep her mind on her work. Her job as a pediatric occupational therapist is the perfect distraction from the unspeakable tragedy she experienced as a child. But when she meets alternative-energy magnate Rhys Griffiths and his autistic toddler, Will, she quickly realizes her heart will never be the same. Especially when her name becomes Will's first word. After accepting a position as a live-in therapist for Will, Andie steels herself against the appeal of the disconcertingly attractive-and attracted-Rhys. But their chemistry can no longer be denied, and their heated affair seems destined for happily ever after. A destiny Andie's terrified to embrace. When Andie's guilt, Rhys's awkwar...North Haven, by Sarah Moriarty Sarah Moriarty's stunning debut is a portrait of the family scars and faults passed along the generations, brilliantly capturing life on the Maine coastline, where time seems to stand still even as the waters never stop moving. On an island in Maine, four siblings arrive at their sprawling, old summer place for the Fourth of July. It's the Willoughbys' first summer without their parents, and their beloved house is falling apart. When a substantial offer is made on the estate, the two brothers and two sisters are forced to confront issues they had hoped to keep hidden. An homage to the layers and limits of the family bond, North Haven explores the shifting allegiances between siblings as they contend with t...Say You're Sorry (Morgan Dane Book 1), by Melinda Leigh In this thrilling series from Amazon Charts and Wall Street Journal bestselling author Melinda Leigh, former prosecutor Morgan Dane faces the most personal-and deadly-case of her lifetime. After the devastating loss of her husband in Iraq, Morgan Dane returns to Scarlet Falls, seeking the comfort of her hometown. Now, surrounded by family, she's finally found peace and a promising career opportunity-until her babysitter is killed and her neighbor asks her to defend his son, Nick, who stands accused of the murder. Tessa was the ultimate girl next door, and the community is outraged by her death. But Morgan has known Nick for years and can't believe he's guilty, despite the damning evidence stacked aga...Ravenheart (Crossbreed Series Book 2), by Dannika Dark"WE ALL HAVE SECRETS, RAVEN. DARK ONES. EACH AND EVERY ONE OF US." Book 2 in the Crossbreed series Two weeks after joining Keystone, Raven Black is ready to take on the world as a criminal hunter for hire. If only her partner wasn't a bloodsucking Vampire with a penchant for getting under her skin. Despite her lavish surroundings, Raven misses the freedom of life without rules. And Keystone's next assignment is about to test her self-control in more ways than one. Dead bodies are popping up in the human district, and all signs point to a Breed serial killer. In order to catch him, Raven and Christian embark on a mission that takes their partnership into uncharted waters. Lives are at stake. C...Omega Force: Revolution (OF9), by Joshua DalzelleFor thousands of years the ConFed has been the most powerful force in the quadrant. It is the umbrella under which hundreds of planets and trillions of beings live in relative peace ... despite the corruption and waste, it's a system that most accept as preferable to the chaos that would ensue in its absence. Rumors have swirled around about the demise of the ConFed for as long as Jason Burke had been in space, a lone human among countless alien species. He largely ignored them ... until now. For the first time since any of the members of Omega Force can remember, someone may have figured out how to destroy the ConFed without directly engaging its powerful military. As one crewmember's past seems connected to the curre...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Animal Graph (YA Amazonian Eco-Fic Dystopia) (Graph World Book 1), by M. Black"IT IS GOOD, VERY STRANGE ON ONE HAND YET THRILLING AND EDGE OF YOUR SEAT! I LOVE THE BEGINNING WHERE THE READER IS IN THE ACTION FROM THE START! I ALSO LOVE THE WHOLE IDEA OF THE GRAPHS." -Reader Review "THE BOOKS ARE AMAZING!" -Amazon Reader "VERY CREATIVE!" -Amazon Reader "GOOD STORY! I DIDN'T WANT IT TO END!" Amazon Reader Animal Graph is a YA Amazonian Eco-Fic Dystopia and is the third story from dystopian author M. Black (Simulation, Exotiqa, Animal Graph). Her novels are branded Enter Tomorrow with a focus on robots, artificial intelligence, simulations, wildlife, grafting, cloning, illusions, or futuristic technology. This novel came to her in a dream. Set in the ...Asterisk and Puppy (Children's books Book 1), by Gennady StargYou are holding the the first book about the amazing adventures of a small asterisk. But do not be discouraged - already ready to print storest about the baby, o fin dolphin , o saved forest and much more.Read and become together with heroes of books bold and kind!...Murder in Whistler: A Northwest Cozy Mystery, by Dianne HarmanWhen DeeDee and her boyfriend, Jake, head to Whistler, British Columbia, to see her sister, Roz, and enjoy a little down time from her new catering business, Deelish, and his job as a private investigator, the last thing they expect is to become involved in a murder. What makes it even worse is the person murdered is DeeDee's former neighbor, Johnny Roberts. He was a bigger-than-life person and the owner of a very successful Mercedes Benz dealership in Seattle, but did he have secrets? And who would want Johnny dead? Was it the man who years ago had tried to get Johnny's wife, Cassie, to leave Johnny and marry him? Was it the sexy saleswoman in Johnny's dealership who didn't care whether or not Johnny was marr...UNAWARE: A Suspense Novel, by Susan P. BakerWhat you don't know CAN hurt you. Frustrated with the two controlling men in her life, Dena Barlow Armstrong has outlined a rosy future for herself and her children, independent of them. Her husband, Zack, constantly pushes her to turn over her inheritance to him, and when she doesn't, he punishes her with his indifference. Her law partner and cousin, Lucas, controls her money and the types of cases she accepts. Just as Dena begins to achieve her goal of independence, someone emerges with very different plans for her. Unaware of the danger she faces, Dena lives each day as a wife, mother, and attorney. Then one day, when her husband is out of town, the stranger lurks in her garage, waiting until she and the child...No Way Back- The Underworlds, by Dennis ScheelA search for a way home becomes a journey into Denida's past. When his son Daniel is transported by an ancient gate, Denida follows thinking it will be an easy matter to return home. As they travel from world to world, Denida starts to wonder just who he is and why almost everyone knows more about him than he does himself. At home his wife and friends send a robot to follow Denida's tracks as treachery undermines their efforts. Through magic, treachery and darkness, Denida fights his way towards home, no longer a matter of missing his wife, but of preserving his home and all the underworlds from evil....Chrysalis: Episode 1 (Chrysalis Blooms), by Shaun DowdallWhen Lisa Joyce sneaks out, it isn't a boy or her friends she goes to meet, but nightmares brought to life&#8230; In a world where monsters and demons roam the night, preying on the innocent, it is Lisa's duty to fight the darkness. The responsibility was inherited, but even so, she can't begin to comprehend the magnitude of the life that lies before her. As an outsider who never quite fits in, Lisa is different. She is stronger and faster than everyone else, and her heightened senses grant her unusual abilities. They are the perfect gifts for a monster hunter, but nothing but a curse for a girl trying to find her place in high school. When a fiend strikes Fisher Creek High, Lisa can't help but take it...ALL UP: Odyssey of the Rocketmen, by J. W. RinzlerThe perfect epic gift for Father's Day! -- ALL UP is the thrilling behind-the-scenes saga of the first Space Age, which dramatizes the lives of its three death-defying Godfathers: Faustian engineer Wernher von Braun, occultist/explosive specialist Jack Parsons, and secret titan/principal designer Sergei Pavlovich Korolev-as told by the author who brought you the amazing stories behind STAR WARS and INDIANA JONES. Ranging from cloak-and-dagger espionage and the blitzkrieg battles of World War II to the atomic deserts of Fort Bliss and the nail-biting missions launched at Cape Canaveral, ALL UP is the complete telling of the events that climaxed with Neil Armstrong, Michael Collins, and Buzz Aldrin's legendary trip to the Moon--the ...Called: Age Of Expansion - A Kurtherian Gambit Series (The Ascension Myth Book 3), by Ell Leigh Clarke After earning access to a secret base beneath their safe house, Molly and her team are beyond excited by the "toys" they find. However, before they get to explore the super advanced tech and ships they find there, they need to pass one more test. A test which may be more convoluted and intriguing than they could possibly have imagined. Fighting conspiracies, and outright assaults, Molly and her merry band find themselves on a series of riling missions to save lives, and do the right thing, against all odds. Sean Royale also seems to have a few more surprises up his sleeve, and Maya Johnstone isn't going down without a fight, leaving the General very few options. Set on th...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Butterfly Kisses (The Orange Blossom Series Book 1), by Leigh DuncanButterfly Kisses is the first book in The Orange Blossom series, the latest in heartwarming Women's Fiction from National Readers' Choice Award winner, Leigh Duncan. Justine Gale just got incredible news. The struggling single mom has inherited the flourishing citrus grove where she spent idyllic summers and formed lifelong friendships. Once on the fast track to success, Justine has recently learned her five-year-old daughter faces a lifetime of expensive medical treatments. Treatments, she can't afford. The decision to sell the land her family has owned for generations seems like the simple and smart way for Justine to provide for her daughter's future. But when she returns to Orange Blossom, she quickly realizes her plans c...And With the Shadow People Be, by Dan NewmanFrom Dan Newman, the author of The Clearing and The Journalist, comes a novella that takes readers, shaking and terrified, back into the jungles of the Caribbean. Nate Mason sits in the office of a therapist, unable to move past the trauma he lived through on St. Lucia. Gently she wheedles another, similar story out of him, a story that serves as a screen for his own unspeakable memories. The tale of a girl named Jessie and her father, two ex-pats who had taken up residence on the isle. Their Jeep gets stuck in a rut, too late in the day and far from home, and both Jessie and her father must contend with the demons of the island, both real and imagined, over the course of one horrifying night. �...Curry Fish Head, by Janday LeeIt started with a bowl of curry fish head... Candy acquired a special ability after her car accident. This ability changed her life and she gained a special friend...through the bowl of curry fish head. You'll discover an unusual friendship; a unique ghost story; a strange encounter with humour and mystery...all in this book....The Bear Trap (Mike Bowditch Mysteries), by Paul Doiron "Breathless pacing, dark humor, wildlife, and vivid characters." -Boston Globe In this original short story in the Mike Bowditch mystery series, legendary Maine woodsman and bush pilot Charley Stevens tries to convince young Mike Bowditch of the dangers awaiting rookie game wardens. INCLUDES AN EXCLUSIVE EXTENDED EXCERPT FROM PAUL DOIRON'S KNIFE CREEK! "Nobody knows the woods of Maine like the rugged individuals who eke out a living by hunting, fishing and cutting timber. And nobody knows the region's inhabitants like Mike Bowditch, the young game warden in Paul Doiron's manly mysteries." -New York Times Book Review ...The Last Empress: A Jordinia Prequel Novella, by C.K. BrookeBook #0.5 in the Jordinia series ~ Before the New Republic seized the nation, before its legendary duchess was ever lost or found...there was the last empress. On her eighteenth birthday, Néandra Gatspierre, daughter of the Earl of Witham, learns that she has been chosen to wed Jordinia's future emperor, Dane Ducelle IV. In the diary she receives as a gift, Néandra chronicles her days from arriving to the palace in Pierma as a new bride and accepting the crown as empress, to navigating a complex marriage and suppressing her dangerous affections for another man. Meanwhile, an ill-starred succession of famine, economic decline, and plague threatens to inspire the country's most disgruntled citizens to full-fle...Multiverse: Stories Across Realms, by Steve RzasaFrom author Steve Rzasa comes a collection of short stories written over the past eight years, encompassing a multitude of worlds. Good and evil, faith and doubt, collide in ten tales, including... A starship captain recovers a dangerous passenger. A dragon's death offers a soldier the chance to soar. A crew risks everything for innocent aliens. A couple gets the drop on British soldiers. Multiverse knows no bounds. Contents: Rescued (2009) Hunting Souls (2010) Lost in the Crowd (2011) In the Bag (2013) Turncoat (2014) The Torchbearer (2015) Send & Receive (2015) Bail Out: A Human Intervention (2016) The Giftwing (2016) Uphi...Island Quarantine, by Blaze EastwoodWhen a pandemic sweeps across the country, those who are infected by the virus are sent to an island to keep them separate from the rest of the world. But when Emory makes some shocking discoveries in the quarantine zone, he realizes there is more to the pandemic than he thought. As his symptoms get worse, he knows he needs to find outside help. With guards surrounding the island, he feels trapped in a human experiment that has the power to kill off all the test subjects. As Emory's discoveries become more shocking, he becomes more desperate to find answers, but time is running out....Candlebright: A Rescuer Novel, by Larry CrossTo the casual observer, Thomas Candlebright was a regular ordinary guy, with a regular ordinary family going about their regular ordinary everyday lives, just like everyone else. But, Thomas also had a not so ordinary, not so everyday, secret. Not a superhero by any stretch, and working without tights or a cape, his task was to rescue righteous victims from the grasp of evil doers before they could be physically harmed. Thomas Candlebright was The Rescuer....


----------



## KBoards Admin

From the Dark (Nightfall Book 1), by Andy Huang Injected with a cerebral implant he didn't want and can't remove, Gerrard Meyers must unravel its secret or be consumed by what lies within. The former Navy lieutenant is catapulted into a terrifying world of clandestine manipulations and the secret behind the spacecraft control technology - the Whisper. He joins Inca, a super-soldier who must fight her own nation to save it; and Strontium, an Undersecretary of Defense with a chance to expose the horrific origins of the Whisper, but only by allowing pirates to invade his homeworld. To survive the coming war, Gerrard must first overcome the most dangerous enemy - his own troubled mind. If you enjoy adventure, space b...Independence - Heartland style teen adventure romance for horse lovers (The Holiday Series Book 4), by Laura Hesse"Independence has all the makings of a great story - for young and old alike. Hesse has created nuanced characters who come alive on the page, and tell a story filled with twists and turns. There is even a bit of a romance thrown into the mix." The Canadian Horse Journals What do a surfer chic and a cowboy have in common? Nothing, until the temperature starts to rise. Upon arrival in the interior of British Columbia, Susie realizes that she has just entered the Twilight Zone when she finds her grandparents, eight year-old step-brother, a massive Irish wolfhound, and two horses waiting on her arrival. The love-struck handsome rancher's son, Andy, who lives next door isn't much better. Does he really think that s...Souls by the Sea, by Jessie G. TalbotKidnapped and held for ransom in a dream-town by the Witch Next Door, Burlie McLauren must fight her way back to reality. Her family, her beloved little sister, needs her. But Fisk Iping is powerful. He's sure no broken, helpless girl can beat him. He's wrong. Souls by the Sea, an ongoing paranormal fantasy series with an unexpected, but very effective, young heroine. The Great Recession has its hooks in the McLauren family. A new start in a new town comes with new problems, Souls by the Sea has a larger Dissimilar community than they would like. Still, the monsters make for a great distraction. Until something, or someone, goes terribly wrong. When that happens, Burlington 'Burlie' McLauren shows everyone what real strength loo...One Life: A Romantic Friendship, by Alex MaysonOften it's the clouds that make the sunset... "I am alone," Michael said. He could see Aron searching for words. "Would it be a terrible cliché if I said you aren't alone anymore? I want to help." "Why? Why would you help me?" Aron shrugged. "I don't know." The two men held eye contact for a short time before Michael spoke. "I've been meaning to tell you something all night." "What's that?" "Thank you," he smiled warmly. Aron returned his smile. "How old are you, Mike?" Michael glanced at his watch. It was one minute past midnight. "I'm sixteen... today." Throughout his turbulent life...The Sundial Salesman: `This is a life where you have to take what you can when you can while you can - because you can't take it with you.', by Chassis Albuquerque A hilarious web of mistaken identity, adultery and blackmail that slowly unravels with disastrous consequences, The Sundial Salesman is the gritty, autobiographical account of morally vague Ealing Broadway. 42 and bankrupt, the consequence of highly dysfunctional parents who insist he's adopted, Broadway attempts extorting his depraved, womanising boss, Mason Shimansky, CEO of one of the most powerful companies in the world. Only Shimansky has other plans for him. Just another day in America's downtown forgotten wasteland, Little Tokyo (a lot like Chinatown, only Japanese), can Broadway prevent a young woman's death and redeem his own seamy existence? `Life's a balance of one's expectations and the bud...Lazzar: The Kur'ik Minor Incident (The Wolves Den Book 0), by Serena SimpsonLove was forbidden, the only question left was would they die for a chance to touch paradise? Lazzar spent his long life doing what he was created to do, fighting the enemy. He expected to live and die that way until he saw her. One look into her eyes across a war-torn battlefield, and he knew he wanted to be more than a warrior who died for an unworthy cause. Every time Amira closed her eyes all she could see was the male with eyes so bright they were stamped into her heart. Now they were on shore leave, and she was doing what she knew was forbidden, spending time with him. A night together would be overlooked, but falling in love was punishable by death. They knew it, but neither were strong enough to leav...The Hundredth Queen (The Hundredth Queen Series Book 1), by Emily R. King In Emily R. King's thrilling fantasy debut, an orphan girl blossoms into a warrior, summoning courage and confidence in her fearless quest to upend tradition, overthrow an empire, and reclaim her life as her own. As an orphan ward of the Sisterhood in the ancient Tarachand Empire, eighteen-year-old Kalinda is destined for nothing more than a life of seclusion and prayer. Plagued by fevers, she's an unlikely candidate for even a servant's position, let alone a courtesan or wife. Her sole dream is to continue living in peace in the Sisterhood's mountain temple. But a visit from the tyrant Rajah Tarek disrupts Kalinda's life. Within hours, she is ripped from the comfort of her home, set on a desert trek, and ord...The Hollow Crown (The Kingfountain Series Book 4), by Jeff Wheeler Following the downfall of a tyrant in the Wall Street Journal bestselling Kingfountain trilogy, years have passed in prosperity for the kingdom of Ceredigion. Now, as the time comes to celebrate the new king's nuptials, the specter of a new enemy emerges to destroy all that has been painstakingly built in those years. Tryneowy Kiskaddon has grown up learning military and diplomatic strategy from her father, one of the king's closest advisors. She feels her destiny lies in defending the kingdom as a knight, not as a Wizr as her parents have decided, though no lady of the realm has taken up the sword in a century. As she seeks to understand her own Fountain-blessed powers, she studies in the tradition of her mother while t...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Behind Frenemy Lines, by Chele Smith WalskyWho do you trust when you fall in love? When you're a spy, sometimes not even yourself... An old Hollywood scandal, White House threats, and steamy espionage heat up this rom-com spy mystery. When "secret agent" Galaxy O'Jordan joins the team, she's trying hard to swear off love while mending a broken heart --and all those pails of ice cream aren't helping! It's just her luck when she's paired with chivalrous hunk Lee Clancy, surveillance specialist. Soon they're smitten, despite their best efforts to play it cool. As they muddle their way through clues and calamities amid suspicion and a percolating chemistry they can't deny, it leads to trysts in unusual places. Suddenly the case veers off track and is more than it sets ou...The Dead Man Chronicles: Fear: A Superhero Action-Thriller Novel, by Ellis E. FowlerDerek Willows lives in fear. He's afraid of the crime families that call on him to use his access as a reporter for their sinister plans. He's afraid that his family will be ripped apart, that he'll end up dead, like his father. But fear is a luxury he can no longer afford. When the sadistic crime lord, the Viper kidnaps his pregnant wife. Derek turns to his city's superhero vigilante, the Dead Man for help. But disaster strikes. Now the hero is dying, and Derek has to assume the mantle of the Dead Man to save the ones he loves.Aided by cutting-edge technology and an unexpected ally, Derek must uncov...The Crossing of Bridges, by Summer MungerSometimes healing heartbreak means crossing over oceans of pain, ravines of memory and rivers of regret. Both Sarah Chapman and Larissa Olivera learned that lesson and crossed over their loss, as well as the Atlantic Ocean. Sarah is a young, thriving American advertising executive working on the busy streets of London. Larissa, a proud Brazilian recovering from the recent death of her mother, owns a quaint cafe in a small town outside of the city. Both are strong women who love the lives they've worked so hard to build. It's only when a chance meeting puts them face to face with each other that they begin to wonder if those lives could be shared....WEIGHT LOSS with STRENGTH TRAINING. How to Lose Fat and Build Muscle with Strength Training, Flexible Dieting and Goal Setting. Includes Strength Training ... Gain, Strength Training, Bodybuilding), by Anand JLooking For a Permanent Weight Loss Solution? For a limited time get the ultimate solution to weight loss for just $0.99. Regularly priced at $4.99. Read on your PC, Mac, smart phone, tablet or Kindle device. Did you know that over 95% of diets fail in the long term? It's not because people are not able to lose weight; its because people can't keep the weight off after losing. Most people gain back all the weight they lost and many even gain more weight than before. If this is you, this is the ulimate guide to lose weight and keep it off after losing it. This is not a lose weight fast program. You will have to put in the work to see the long term results. You will learn the basics of strength ...A Merciful Truth (Mercy Kilpatrick Book 2), by Kendra Elliot An Amazon Charts and Wall Street Journal bestseller. Raised by a family of survivalists, FBI agent Mercy Kilpatrick can take on any challenge-even the hostile reception to her homecoming. But she's not the only one causing chaos in the rural community of Eagle's Nest, Oregon. At first believed to be teenage pranks, a series of fires takes a deadly turn with the murder of two sheriff's deputies. Now, along with Police Chief Truman Daly, Mercy is on the hunt for an arsonist turned killer. Still shunned by her family and members of the community, Mercy must keep her ear close to the ground to pick up any leads. And it's not long before she hears rumors of the area's growing antigovernment militia moveme...The Good Widow: A Novel, by Liz Fenton Bestselling authors Liz Fenton and Lisa Steinke make their suspense debut in this twisty, emotional thriller. Elementary school teacher Jacqueline "Jacks" Morales's marriage was far from perfect, but even in its ups and downs it was predictable, familiar. Or at least she thought it was&#8230;until two police officers showed up at her door with devastating news. Her husband of eight years, the one who should have been on a business trip to Kansas, had suffered a fatal car accident in Hawaii. And he wasn't alone. For Jacks, laying her husband to rest was hard. But it was even harder to think that his final moments belonged to another woman-one who had left behind her own grieving and bewildered fiancé. Nick, just ...Scion of Raizel (The Divine Elements Book 3), by DamanOfficial Website: http://www.worldoftde.com After finding out that members of the Raizel clan were still alive, Calron sets out on a new journey to search for his family and finally learn the secrets of his birth and who he is. Reuniting with old friends and new, Calron builds himself a home in the new city of Selior. With a mysterious secret that he inherited from his Master, the young man establishes his influence amongst the Nobles and merchants. A secret that people will kill him and his friends for. This is the start of where Calron becomes a true member of the Raizel clan....No Medals for Secrets (Poor Man's Fight Book 4), by Elliott KayThe Union of Humanity exists only because the aliens demanded it. After a hundred different treaties and countless broken promises, mankind's powerful neighbors forced humanity into a common defense and a single diplomatic voice. Yet within the Union's borders, the human race is as fractious as ever. When the star system of Archangel is invaded by the three greatest corporations in human space, the Union is powerless to intervene. Corporal Alicia Wong thrives on the front lines. She doesn't like the war, but she likes the challenges and the clear-cut goals. She likes knowing who her friends and enemies are, too. Yet after uncovering evidence of alien contact in violation of Union laws, Alicia finds herself in a world of esp...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Trouble at the Vicarage: From the cold case files of Detective Chandler (Detective Jack Chandler Book 1), by Scott AndrewsWhen new evidence in the ten-year-old murder case of the Reverend Cavendish is revealed, by the deceased vicar's son, Detective Jack Chandler is put on the case, but imagines that it will just lead to another dead end and a lot of wasted time. While he digs into the past of the somewhat unorthodox Cavendish, Chandler begins to uncover what he was really like. Rebellious, difficult to live with and a handsome ladies man who embarked on countless affairs. The list of potential suspects for who plunged a knife into his heart could be a long one. And as the cold case begins to warm up and the true machinations within the Cavendish family begin to come to light, it reveals a family that is dysfunctional at best and deeply flawed and ...SAUL (The Great Curve Book 1), by Bradley HornerThe choice to be a hero is simple, even in the future. When a world-quake takes everything from you, you fight to survive. You save your daughter and the rest can go to hell. In a world where nanotech suffuses everything, Saul teaches his students how to manipulate matter. Little did he know that time was about to run out for the overpopulated planet of seventeen billion people. When the quake strikes, he does everything he can to get to his daughter Catherine's side, keeping what is left of his family together. The fact that the rest of the world sees him as a hero matters little to a man on a mission....Midlife Crisis: A thriller with a humorous twist, by Belinda BennettTwo people. One big misunderstanding A story that gives the menopause the heave-ho with a triumph over horrid hormones. Middle-age doesn't suit Sammy-Jo Jacobs. In fact, it's her worst nightmare come true. And she can't cope. Trapped in a loveless marriage, her life spirals out of control as she struggles with the effects of the menopause. After suffering a panic attack in an up-market London boutique, she is devastated to find herself on the wrong side of the law. With separate beds and almost separate lives, the Jacobs are on a collision course beyond anyone's control. Early one morning, a random decision to hop on a bus brings her face-to-face with an old friend. As trouble at home ta...Western Song, by Leigh PodgorskiContemporary Western Love Story about a bull riding rancher and his deceased best buddy's Thai immigrant mail order bride. As she discovers the power of freedom, he discovers he's lost his heart....Interludes, by Marc TwineA collection of short stories designed for people on-the-go. Each tale offers respite for busy people in a hectic world. Every quick read is perfect for coffee breaks, lunch breaks-or just those moments when you simply need a break from the routine,...Wives of War, by Soraya M. Lane An Amazon Charts bestseller. London, 1944. Two young nurses meet at a train station with a common purpose: to join the war effort. Scarlet longs for the chance to find her missing fiancé, Thomas, and to prove to her family-and to herself-that she's stronger than everybody thinks. Nursing is in Ellie's blood, but her humble background is vastly different from Scarlet's privileged upbringing. Though Ellie puts on a brave face, she's just as nervous as Scarlet about what awaits them in France. In Normandy, the two friends soon encounter the seemingly unflappable Lucy. Scarlet and Ellie are in awe of her courage and competence, but the experienced nurse is well aware of the dangers of the job they've chosen�...The Duchess: A Novel, by Danielle SteelThe incomparable Danielle Steel breaks new ground as she takes us to nineteenth-century England, where a high-born young woman is forced out into the world-and begins a journey of survival, sensuality, and long-sought justice. Angélique Latham has grown up at magnificent Belgrave Castle under the loving tutelage of her father, the Duke of Westerfield, after the death of her aristocratic French mother. At eighteen she is her father's closest, most trusted child, schooled in managing their grand estate. But when he dies, her half-brothers brutally turn her out, denying her very existence. Angélique has a keen mind, remarkable beauty, and an envelope of money her father pressed upon her. To survive, she will need all h...The Summer House: A gorgeous feel good romance that will have you hooked, by Jenny HaleSome summers will stay with you forever... Callie Weaver and best friend Olivia Dixon have finally done it: put their life savings into the beach house they admired through childhood summers, on the dazzling white sand of North Carolina's Outer Banks. They're going to buff the salt from its windows, paint its sun-bleached sidings, and open it as a bed and breakfast. Callie's too busy to think about her love life, but when she catches the attention of local heartthrob Luke Sullivan, his blue eyes and easy smile make it hard to say no. He's heir to his father's property empire, and the papers say he's just another playboy, but as they laugh in the ocean waves, Callie realizes there's mo...


----------



## KBoards Admin

THE GALACTIC REALM: Part One: The Smallest Boy, by Marty CampbellTHE GALACTIC REALM and the Smallest Boy is the first in a new series of novels following the Earthling teenager, Thomas Benn. At age fourteen, being small and having red hair are troublesome traits for Tom, but life gets even more complicated after he's abducted by aliens. Left behind in Tom's place, is a 'Nano-copy' replacement known as Nano-tom. His mission is to blend in like any normal teenager, until his Master-copy returns. During this time, both boy and Nano-copy will have to respectively live up to the challenges of life in the Galactic Realm and the perils of being a teenager on Earth! This book contains interesting pop-up facts, 2 simple experiments and a 11 piece interactive mystery to sol...Alter Ego, by David Christiansen"It's about Scott. I think he's trying to kill me." The last email Alex ever sent to Agnes. Now it's up to Agnes to find her best friend's killer - but how do you find a man who killed a woman you've never met?...Murdered By Plastic Surgery: A High Desert Cozy Mystery, by Dianne Harman From USA TODAY Bestselling Author and seven time Amazon All Star Author: Planning on having a little "work" done? What if after the facelift you looked like a lot of other women in the area? Could you murder the plastic surgeon who did the work? Someone in the wealthy Palm Springs area murdered the plastic surgeon, but who? Was it one of his former patients disappointed with the result of a facelift? An associate, jealous of the doctor's success, and who wanted more money so he could buy a bigger yacht? His administrative assistant who had spent the last twenty years of her life hopelessly in love with him? His wife, because he'd decided to divorce her? Or even his ex-wife, who had custody of t...Infinity Rules, by Cal DanatAn author struggling with writer's block takes the well-worn path of visiting India's tourist must-sees for inspiration. A mountain climber doing everything to stay out of sight and avoid writing about his adventures tries to free himself from the trap of searching for sources. Together, a story within a story emerges to free the mind from the binds of ego, belief systems, addiction and culture....Broken Bones & Ten Dollar Bills, by Kirsten CrossBroken Bones & Ten Dollar Bills is an anthology of science fiction stories that explore our relationship with body altering technology, be that genetics or other techs. Read stories that explore our relationship with technology but also those people who traffic in these goods, those scientists who invent them and the corporations who profit from our awkwardness about being embodied. These stories aren't light and fluffy, they're packed full of "what if", "how can" and action. If the visions of these authors are anything to go by, humanity is in for dark times....Blaise Maximillian: Emancipation (Bitter Defeat Book 2), by Matthew SylvesterFor 8 long years the Great War has raged. Blaise Maximillian has been there from the start. A bright-eyed and fearful young 2nd Lieutenant, the realities of war change him into a hard-bitten soldier and an even harder policeman. Leading men and women into battle, he confronts a German army that becomes ever stronger, ever more advanced. Britain needs heroes. Heroes like Laura Miles and Wez Broglino, armour hunter-killers during the Siege of Paris, then agents of the resistance group called the 'Department of Accidents'. This is alternative history as you'd never have thought....Glitched, by e a lakeGlitch - A glorified snitch Peeb - Common citizens living under the oppressive government Selmo Nithiw - The mysterious, unseen, almost mythical leader of the Peebs This is pure dystopian! Edgy, raw, real. Think of it as a combination of Orwell's Big Brother and The Usual Suspects. It's 50 years in the future. It's still America, just not an America that anyone will recognize. The government's evil reach chokes its citizens. So much that they, the people of the United States, have started a secret revolution. Their target? The tyrannical establishment that means to keep the people oppressed. A small band of anti-government citizens fights in Minneapolis. Their unseen lea...Everything We Left Behind: A Novel, by Kerry Lonsdale From the Wall Street Journal bestselling author of Everything We Keep comes the highly anticipated sequel. Told from one man's two perspectives, Everything We Left Behind effortlessly blends suspense, mystery, and romance in an exploration of loss, resilience, and the compelling need to protect the ones we love at all cost. Two months before his wedding, financial executive James Donato chased his trade-laundering brother Phil to Mexico, only to be lost at sea and presumed dead. Six and a half years later, he emerges from a dissociative fugue state to find he's been living in Oaxaca as artist Carlos Dominguez, widower and father of two sons, with his sister-in-law Natalya Hayes, a retired professiona...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Devils: A Collection of Devilish Short Fiction, by Erik Henry VickCome, step inside the dark passageways of Erik Henry Vick's mind. Come meet his friends, devils, one and all. Robert is a war hero on his way down. Addicted to cocaine, wallowing in guilt, he meets a beautiful woman with the quirky habit of telling everyone she's the devil. Rick Bergen learns the true cost of revenge when he enters the world of the voodoo pantheon and meets the manifestation of vengeance. Rena is kidnapped by polygamist extremists bent on creating an army for the apocalypse-by any means necessary. An ancient evil has returned to stalk the shores of Lake Seneca. A colonial New Yorker, with the help of an Onondowaga warrior, must confront beings that can't be ...First Kiss, On The House (Mill Pond), by Judi LynnAn infusion of romance is in the mix in the lush and charming town of Mill Pond, Indiana, where anything-and everything-can happen. As a schoolteacher, Miriam is used to being the one in charge. A born leader with a whip-smart sensibility and a pair of legs that can't be beat, she is adored by many but has never found her one true love. For the most part, that's fine: she has a fulfilling career, a big-hearted family, and a great social life with her best friend Daphne and her better half, Chef Tyne. But when a micro-brewery owner comes to Mill Pond in search of a new beginning, Miriam can't help but wonder whether fate has something else in store for her. . . Joel is a single father whose divorce left...Not All There, by Jane Barron de BurghClaude watched the dawn rise through the figure standing in front of the dining room's floor-length french windows. The disturbance of windowsills cut odd angles into the perfect form illuminated by the early morning sun. There stood Claude's mother, just as they had always known her, yet today the sun shone through her. And if you didn't know she was dead, you may just think there was still hope. 11-year-old Claude hasn't spoken since his mother's sudden death one week ago, and it doesn't look as though that's going to change despite her return to mortality. While the family is still struggling with their grief, Claude's father and sister must call into question everything they thought they knew about death, mortality a...The Man of Legends, by Kenneth Johnson "Johnson takes a big gamble by telling such a complex tale invoking every genre imaginable while juggling distinct and deep characterizations. The bet pays off, resulting in a story that will be popular with book clubs and fun to discuss." -Associated Press New York City, New Year's weekend, 2001. Jillian Guthrie, a troubled young journalist, stumbles onto a tantalizing mystery: the same man, unaged, stands alongside Ulysses S. Grant, Theodore Roosevelt, and Gandhi in three different photographs spanning eighty-five years of history. In another part of town, Will-an enigmatic thirty-three-year-old of immense charm, wit, and intelligence-looks forward to the new year with hope and trepidation. Haunted by his...Everything We Left Behind: A Novel, by Kerry Lonsdale From the Wall Street Journal bestselling author of Everything We Keep comes the highly anticipated sequel. Told from one man's two perspectives, Everything We Left Behind effortlessly blends suspense, mystery, and romance in an exploration of loss, resilience, and the compelling need to protect the ones we love at all cost. Two months before his wedding, financial executive James Donato chased his trade-laundering brother Phil to Mexico, only to be lost at sea and presumed dead. Six and a half years later, he emerges from a dissociative fugue state to find he's been living in Oaxaca as artist Carlos Dominguez, widower and father of two sons, with his sister-in-law Natalya Hayes, a retired professiona...The First Face of Janus: Secret Society of Nostradamus, by Phil ValentineNostradamus is said to have predicted the Great Fire of London, the French Revolution, Napoleon, Hitler, the atomic bomb, the assassinations of JFK and RFK, and 9/11. Was Nostradamus that good, or did he have help? What if there were a centuries-long conspiracy to ensure that Nostradamus' prophecies came true? Such a group would wield unimaginable power in shaping the future of the world. In these pages is a thriller so incredible that it redefines the term 'page-turner.' The players are in motion. The plan is in the works. The next prophecy is about to begin, and there's only one man who can stop it....The Steel Shark (Joe Tesla Series Book 4), by Rebecca CantrellHis dog. His computer. The tunnels under New York City. That's all Joe Tesla's agoraphobia has left him with-the inside world, the dark world-and now the black depths of the sea. In the latest book in this award-winning thriller series, Joe Tesla ventures out into the ocean depths in an underwater scavenger hunt. The competition turns deadly when a mystery sub rams Joe's and leaves him for dead on the ocean floor. Joe survives and his search for answers leads into a web of international intrigue and enigmatic weapons. When he shares his knowledge with the authorities, they bury his information and threaten to bury him as well. After a drone attack drives him out to sea, he realizes that he alone ca...Because of Lila, by Abbi GlinesPrim, proper, classic good girl, and her least favorite label - icy. Lila Kate Carter has heard them all. The last one, being the newest. She is not icy. She just doesn't care for Cruz Kerrington and his spoiled, selfish, careless ways. That doesn't make her icy, that makes him a jerk! Tired of being labeled and doing what is expected of her, Lila Kate leaves Rosemary Beach, Florida ready for an adventure. Wanting to recreate herself, find a new path, and become something more. Eli Hardy is tired of women who always act the same, do the same thing and expect the same thing. He's ready to swear off women until he can get the rest of his life together. Two weeks into his n...


----------



## KBoards Admin

How to tell if your friend is a sociopath: Learning how to see through the smoke, by Jonathan JayeA dangerous person without a conscience rarely looks that way. They often seem like the most charming and attractive among us. It is only when we are used or targeted that we learn who we're really dealing with--and often much too late. A trained mental health professional shares candidly about his personal and professional experiences with sociopathic individuals. Some basic guidelines for understanding this infamous personality style....The Cannibal's Feast, by Robert I. KatzIn this new science fiction thriller by award winning author, Robert I. Katz, it is the Twenty-Fifth Century and mankind has spread throughout the solar system and beyond. Ships move faster than light. Interstellar travel has become common. Asteroids have been hollowed out, are inhabited by billions and have become the prosperous center of human civilization. The Industrial Congress, a loose association of humanity's largest, most powerful corporations, and its military arm, the Comity, tries to keep the peace in Sol system between endlessly feuding corporations. Governments are obsolete. Earth is a sleepy backwater. Matthew Braden, a young man from a run-down habitat in Earth orbit, has graduated at the top of his class from t...The Weaponsmaker (88.3 Book 1), by Giles BeckerTHREE DYSTOPIAN NOVELS; Three main characters on the edge of survival in a collapsing world. In the remote future the authorities have decreed there will be no more numbered years. It's hot. It's been hot and dry for a long time. The Agencies entertain themselves by spying on everybody. The lower classes are lucky to get two quarts of cloudy water a day. Above it all an old satellite broadcasts the literature and music of the ancient world at 88.3 and nobody can find the uplink to shut it up. It tells stories of a time when the years had numbers and lakes and river shone under a gentle sun. Then suddenly the rains come back. They come back storm upon catastrophic storm and in the chaos is the chance to fight for freedom or drown to strains ...Joel Stephen Boucher's Stories of Then and Now, by Joel BoucherA compare-and-contrast of common real world scenarios as well as fictitious themes that have been shown time and time again on stage and screen. Each thematic subject of the stories is set first in a time period of roughly a century ago, then again in our own time. In doing so, the reader can see the treatment of the subject matters according to different eras. ...Winterfall: A novel of the Demon Accords, by John ConroeWith Declan O'Carroll on Fairie and Chris Gordon on Earth what could go wrong? Try everything. Scheming elves, deadly zombies, killer goblins, flaming dragons and dirty diapers. With a growing, insidious threat to Earth, Chris and Tanya race to save lives while Declan, Stacia and friends work just as hard to save their own lives on an alien world, far removed from the comforts and safety of home. Only together will they overcome the odds. But come on, with this team, maybe the odds should look out....The Gender Game 7: The Gender End, by Bella ForrestThe breathtaking, earth-shattering GRAND FINALE of the bestselling Gender Game series. Return to Matrus and Patrus one last time... BUY NOW! *Beware of spoilers in the reviews below that are without spoiler alerts*...Bullet Rain - A Nova Bartkowski Novel (Holly Lin Series), by Robert SwartwoodWHEN IT RAINS, IT POURS Nova is a free man. Having just walked away as a non-sanctioned hit man for the U.S. government, he's purchased a classic Mustang to drive across the country. But when his car breaks down in the middle of the Nevada desert, Nova ends up in the small town of Parrot Spur. There's something strange about Parrot Spur. Something ... off. Maybe it's the fact the town is full of ex-servicemen. Maybe it's the fact the abandoned mine might not be abandoned. Maybe it's the fact the knockout brunette in the bar is clearly more than what she seems. In the end, none of it matters. What matters - and what Nova is soon going to learn - is that in the desert, the only thing that rains is bullets....The Secrets She Keeps: A Novel, by Michael RobothamIn the bestselling tradition of The Girl on the Train and In a Dark, Dark Wood, from the internationally bestselling author whom Stephen King called "an absolute master" of the psychological thriller, comes a riveting suspense novel about the unlikely friendship between two pregnant women that asks: how far would you go to create the perfect family?

Agatha is pregnant and works part-time stocking shelves at a grocery store in a ritzy London suburb, counting down the days until her baby is due. As the hours of her shifts creep by in increasing discomfort, the one thing she looks forward to at work is catching a glimpse of Meghan, the effortlessly chic customer whose elegant lifestyle dazzles her. Meghan has it all: t...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Revenge Fires Back, by JR ThompsonBRADY CLARK'S FAMILY chooses horrible timing for their first camping trip-a night when a fierce storm leaves them stranded in the woods. Circumstances that leave him running around in the forest wearing, well, let's just say less than appropriate attire cause him to unleash his anger by physically assaulting his father. Not yet ready to face the discipline he has coming, Brady makes false allegations against both of his parents. That one foolish move throws the Clarks into a world they knew very little about. A world that could possibly prevent them from ever dwelling together again as a family unit. Can God use these trials to wake this family up to His purpose?...Craving Beauty (Wylder Tales Book 1), by Jennifer Silverwood Sometimes there is no knight in shining armor. Sometimes the damsel has to be the hero. Vynasha has spent the last four years tending her mother's roses and looking after her nephew. The fire that killed their family has left her scarred and put Wyll on the brink of death. Soon the first frost will come down from the mountains and she knows this winter will be his last. Until a strange beggar appears on the road, telling her of the majikal Source that can heal her Wyll. With nothing left to lose, Vynasha braves the forbidden Wylder Mountains to seek out a cure and her fate. A lost kingdom is uncovered by an equally lost girl, but the castle is not abandoned as she bel...Suburban Gigolo: Bad Boy Around Town, by Annette HamiltonA spunky young cat is worn out by his mother's neglect and lame boyfriends. He strikes out on new adventures around their gritty inner suburb. What will a canny, charming and gregarious feline discover in his quest for freedom and autonomy - and a tasty supper? A novelette about cats and their humans in the age of Facebook....The End Begins: A Square Root of Time Novel, by Leroy NicholsWhat will happen when Destiny calls upon a villain to save the world? Josanin has always been a villain-a calculating wizard who has made life miserable for countless heroes over the years. Dwarves, humans, halflings and elfin folk, he has tried to crush them all. Time and again they have thwarted his plans for conquest and power, and suffered for it. But an accidental discovery reveals that they are the least of his worries. A terrifying legend out of antiquity, the Hearteater, is real and about to unleash total annihilation on the world. For once, Josanin must play the hero. Josanin may be the chosen one, but he can't stop this evil alone. To succeed, he'll need the help of those champions he has worked so hard to ...


----------



## Guest

Interpretation, by Dylan CallensCarl Winston awakens to find his son, Liam, screaming with fear. Trying to understand why, Carl tries to soothe him. Neighbors gather in front of Carl's apartment to help - until they see him. The crowd cowers back, afraid of this monster. Carl runs. His life of luxury is ripped away. Forced beyond the city limits, Carl sees a land bereft of life. Traveling in search of answers, his quest comes to a sudden halt when he collapses. As darkness shrouds him, a figure hovers from above. Traveling along the same route, Eva Thomspon finds Carl and nurtures him back to life. Together, they continue the journey, finding out that their lives have too much in common to be a coincidence. As their affection for each other ...Last Stop Australia: A New Voice of the Holocaust, by Johanna AltmannIn this unforgettable memoir, Austrian Holocaust survivor, Johanna Altmann recounts the horrors and tragedies that she and her loved ones were forced to face. Her tale encompasses suffering, hope, resistance and, most of all, remembering. Just as we should never forget the horrors of the Holocaust, we should also never forget the heroes of the Holocaust, such as those celebrated in this story. They chose to risk their comfort, their homes, and even their lives and those of their families to help save thousands of Jews. This is a story of courage and humanity, of life and hope, that transcends the painful realities of the Holocaust without disrespecting its catastrophe....New Pizza: A whole new era for the world's favourite food, by Stefano ManfrediStefano Manfredi's New Pizza takes the world's favourite fast food back to its origins - as a deliciously healthy and simple meal for everyone to enjoy. Pizza comes in many styles - thin, thick, crisp, chewy, round, square, a metre or more in length, filled, fried or sweet - and the quality of the pizza is defined by the quality of the flour, dough and toppings. Sydney's award-winning pizza maestro will show you how to use wholewheat flour, fresh toppings and tried-and-tested methods to create the healthiest, tastiest pizza this side of Naples....A New Day, by Herb ScribnerTrey Robinson has returned to South Hills, Massachusetts, for the first time in five years so he can attend his friend's wedding. And that's when the trouble begins. He falls for a young woman who is already in a relationship. A friend goes on the run after a nightmarish turn of events. Two of his ex-girlfriends announce they're coming back to town. His best friend falls into financial debt with an affluent family from Italy. And someone even winds up dead. Now, it's up to Trey to prove his innocence and figure out why someone was murdered in the first place. And figure out if he can fix all of his friend's problem before his vacation ends....New Grand Tour, by Godfrey HodgsonThe great European cities that made our world&#8230; Godfrey Hodgson's New Grand Tour includes ten sketches of European cities, each of which has contributed something to the ferment, the still dangerous brew of European civilization. Each will have something, even if only a distinct and rich way of life of its own, to contribute in the future. Each essay reflects upon what moves and intrigues the author about the history, literature, politics, past and future of the city and the flavour of its way of life. Together they are intended to paint an original portrait of the old and the new Europe. Praise for Godfrey Hodgson 'A critique so stimulating and...New Tales From Old Yarn: Fairy Tales and Myths, Rewritten and Re-imagined by Writers on Tumblr, by Barbara BeccAn anthology of fairy tales and myths, rewritten and re-imagined by eleven writers from tumblr. Never before published short stories and poems. Well known tales with new twists and exciting new tales and myths from all over the world to read and enjoy in a new light....Peripeteia: The City Series, Book 2, by Sarah Lyons FlemingFrom the universe of the Until the End of the World series Book two of The City Series is here! (Note: The City Series can be read before or after the Until the End of the World series) Months into the apocalypse, the zombies show no signs of dying, but it's clear everyone in Sunset Park will die without enough food to outlast the undead. Add in the less-than-sociable new neighbors only blocks away, and the hunt for sustenance has come to feel more like a race than a ramble. Sylvie is happy in her new home with the people who've become like family, though she's still working out how to let them into her heart. Eric wants in, and he wants to find his sister, but he can't do both at the same tim...The Resistance: Book two of The Healing Clone (A Dystopian Survival Fiction book series), by Melina GraceEscape doesn't always equal freedom...Sample managed to survive the culling of The City and flee with her friends into Hollowcrest. Sample knew, as an unviable clone, she wasn't meant to be there, but she had no idea just how dangerous it would be. As Sample tries to control her healing powers, underground agencies are kidnapping clones and harvesting their organs. When soldiers are sent out to assassinate the enemies of Clone Industries, Number once again smuggles Sample out of a city. Sample has had enough of fleeing though. She fears for Drimmy, Ollie, and Finn, as well as her friends left behind in The City. She is determined to return and rescue them. But what can she do when her enemies have so much po...


----------



## KBoards Admin

A Split in Time, by Vin CarverHis parents chose to put his brother in the urn. Fifteen-year-old Warren Renner fantasizes about living alone in the forest on the edge of small-town Tamarack-no gym class, no yelling, and no death threats. His suicidal best friend, Tanner, fantasizes about getting high for the first time, and insists Warren come with him. But when a lightning strike breaks up their party, a murderous old man tries to keep Warren from discovering a parallel time line where his parents don't yell at each other, no one at school is trying to kill him, and his brother is still alive. Now, Warren must choose between the depression and loss he has always known, and a world where nothing ever goes wrong. Which would you choose...All Hallows Angel, by Chelle Renee Jack and his little girl, Emily, have been through a lot together. When Emily's mother left town the day Jack was going to propose, he didn't think he would make it through. After seeing her daddy in pain, Emily starts praying for an angel who will never leave them. Jack doesn't want to discourage Emily, but he knows he can never love anyone as much as he loved Emily's mother, despite all the pain she caused them. Angela is a woman from the big city who carries big secrets. At least, that's what the locals of Jack's small Louisiana town are saying. When Angela and Jack meet at a karaoke bar one night, they realize that there is more than meets the eye when it comes to a...Compassionate Touch: Giving Massage for Optimal Health, Thriving Relationships & Spiritual Awakening, by Shai PlonskiHow To Give A Massage That Feels At Least As Good For You As It Does For Your Partner Massaging the way of compassionate touch is preventative medicine that helps you to let go of stress and tension, replacing it with vitality. It helps you to feel younger while you help those you care about. It helps you to deepen your relationships from a place of non-judgement, simply touching with an attitude of I'm here and I want to lend a caring hand. By treating your partner as your primary teacher, you will learn to communicate better and this can have a dramatic impact on your relationships. This method teaches you to let go of baggage and patterns and instead see your partner as the wonderful perso...Death in Copper Town: A small town police procedural set in the American Southwest (The Pegasus Quincy Mystery Series Book 1), by Lakota GracePegasus Quincy, a rookie deputy on temporary assignment in a sleepy mountain town, expects a quiet summer citing jaywalkers and writing traffic tickets. Fate intervenes when a dead body turns up in an old copper mining pit. The man is a three-time loser disowned by even his own mother. Peg's sheriff boss declares the death an accident and tells her to "move on." She wants to agree, but then her office is ransacked and her assistant kidnapped. When Peg herself is assaulted, she convinces her safe-cracking grandfather to break the law one last time to help her. Will they find the killer before he strikes again? Set against the Southwest backdrop of summer monsoons in the high desert plateau of Arizona...All These Worlds (Bobiverse Book 3), by Dennis E. TaylorBeing a sentient spaceship really should be more fun. But after spreading out through space for almost a century, Bob and his clones just can't stay out of trouble. They've created enough colonies so humanity shouldn't go extinct. But political squabbles have a bad habit of dying hard, and the Brazilian probes are still trying to take out the competition. And the Bobs have picked a fight with an older, more powerful species with a large appetite and a short temper. Still stinging from getting their collective butts kicked in their first encounter with the Others, the Bobs now face the prospect of a decisive final battle to defend Earth and its colonies. But the Bobs are less disciplined than a herd of cats, and some of...Resurgence (Fortress Security Book 6), by Rebecca DeelFortress operative Adam Walker knows hardship and pain, specializes in navigating behind enemy lines, and never leaves a man behind. When the Special Forces Marine is asked to rescue a woman who helped save him, he doesn't hesitate to lay his life on the line to return the favor. Although Adam believed his past was buried, he learns the enemy has risen from the ashes. Danger stalks not only Adam, but the people who mean everything to him, including the woman he loves. To destroy his nemesis for good, the Marine must take Veronica into the enemy's lair. DEA Agent Veronica Miles is used to working alone in enemy territory for weeks at a time. But on this mission, something goes horribly wrong, and she's taken captive. Held prisoner...A Beautiful Poison, by Lydia Kang Just beyond the Gilded Age, in the mist-covered streets of New York, the deadly Spanish influenza ripples through the city. But with so many victims in her close circle, young socialite Allene questions if the flu is really to blame. All appear to have been poisoned-and every death was accompanied by a mysterious note. Desperate for answers and dreading her own engagement to a wealthy gentleman, Allene returns to her passion for scientific discovery and recruits her long-lost friends, Jasper and Birdie, for help. The investigation brings her closer to Jasper, an apprentice medical examiner at Bellevue Hospital who still holds her heart, and offers the delicate Birdie a last-ditch chance to find a safe haven before her fragile hea...Secondborn (Secondborn Series Book 1), by Amy A. Bartol Firstborns rule society. Secondborns are the property of the government. Thirdborns are not tolerated. Long live the Fates Republic. On Transition Day, the second child in every family is taken by the government and forced into servitude. Roselle St. Sismode's eighteenth birthday arrives with harsh realizations: she's to become a soldier for the Fate of Swords military arm of the Republic during the bloodiest rebellion in history, and her elite firstborn mother is happy to see her go. Televised since her early childhood, Roselle's privileged upbringing has earned her the resentment of her secondborn peers. Now her decision to spare an enemy on the battlefield marks her as a traitor to the state. But Roselle...


----------



## Guest

The Miranda's Rights Mysteries: Books 1-3, by Linsey LanierBooks 1-3 in the exciting mystery-thriller series from bestselling author Linsey Lanier. "Gripping and dramatic" "Puts you on the edge with suspense and leaves you there until the last page." "I just adore this series!" A serial killer strangling young girls in a bizarre ritual. A beautiful young horse breeder's face is brutally crushed by the hooves of her favorite stallion. An arrogant creep has just discovered how much he enjoys murdering women. The Miranda's Rights Mystery series is the emotional story of a stubborn loner who discovers a talent for facing down killers while looking for her stolen daughter. ***SOMEONE ELSE'S DAUGHTER*** A woman can never make herse...Deadly Revelations: Stories about Love & Murder, by John D. OttiniLove makes the world go round. But it can also turn spouses into enemies, saints into sinners, and passion into murder. In Deadly Revelations, John D. Ottini crafts five suspenseful stories about troubled relationships, the frayed bonds of trust, and the lengths people are willing to go to in order to preserve the one thing they hold dear. In "Remorse," Bradley discovers his wife Sara may be cheating on him. Discovering the truth leads him on a dark and dangerous path that may bring him to an unimaginable point of no return. "Loves Me Not" is the small-town story of Jonathan and Grace, two married New York City ex-pats, and Grace's disturbing question: did the man that she loves murder the town's innocent librarian? I...Undergrad Elementalist: An Emma Dawes Story (Emma Dawes, Elementalist Book 1), by T. Franklin BeckEmma Dawes is getting used to living on campus. She's getting to know her roommate, throwing parties, doing the things that most college freshmen do. She's also been invited into a secret club, where students learn to control and unleash their innate magical abilities. Learning about magic was great at first, but when people start dying, seemingly killed by magic users, Emma's peaceful college existence gets a whole lot more complicated... and deadly. In this coming of age urban fantasy tale, a young woman named Emma Dawes learns that she has magical powers, and is suddenly thrust into a world of excitement and danger as she is recruited into her new school's magic club. She is simultaneously discovering herself while she discov...White Wine & Medical Marijuana: A Compilation of Poems, by Julia CirignanoWhite Wine & Medical Marijuana is a book of poetry that explores themes such femininity, sexuality, weakness, strength, addiction, power, and profanity. It analyzes these themes, while keeping the language casual, simple, and accessible to all readers. Enjoy the power struggle between self criticism and self love, the raw life observations, and the relentless scrutinization of everyday life....Elvingstone: A Gothic Fantasy Romance, by J.P. ReedmanIn an alternate world Victorian England, Arabella Lorne dances every night upon the stage, surrounded by egotistical prima donnas, dishonest theatrical agents, and sinister hangers-on, When the ageing Diva Eulalia Fairbanks accuses Arabella of upstaging her, and her Eulalia's 'bully boys' decide to make an example of the young actress, Arabella fears for her very life. However, the saturnine, brooding Sir Alaric Stannion, an admirer who has watched Arabella's performances from his box every night, rescues her and holds out an escape from her tumultuous life. He offers to marry her and make her mistress of Elvingstone Manor. A marriage purely of convenience, as he needs a wife for propriety's sake. Barred from t...A Wolf Like Me (Thomas Spell Book 1), by Andy FitzA midnight ritual by a secret society in the English Countryside nearly costs Thomas Spell his life. He returns home to Chicago to find that he carries within himself something unspeakable - a condition for which he believes there is no cure, until he meets Penelope, a beautiful and brilliant pre-med student determined to heal him. But The Brotherhood searches for him still, convinced that he holds the key to an unimaginable power. As his life begins to spiral out of control, Thomas is forced to confront his own past, as well as the dark forces closing in on him and everything he holds dear....The Last Fighter Pilot: The True Story of the Final Combat Mission of World War II, by Don Brown*A NATIONAL BESTSELLER!* The New York Post calls The Last Fighter Pilot a "must-read" book. From April to August of 1945, Captain Jerry Yellin and a small group of fellow fighter pilots flew dangerous bombing and strafe missions out of Iwo Jima over Japan. Even days after America dropped the atomic bombs on Hiroshima on August 6 and Nagasaki on August 9, the pilots continued to fly. Though Japan had suffered unimaginable devastation, the emperor still refused to surrender.
Bestselling author Don Brown (Treason) sits down with Yelllin, now ninety-three years old, to tell the incredible true story of the final combat mission of World War II. Nine days after Hiroshima,...Sweet Dreams: Book 2 (The Orange Blossom Series), by Leigh DuncanSarah Bowen is trapped in Orange Blossom...and she's desperate to escape. The day Sarah dropped her college-bound best friends off at the airport, she vowed to follow in their footsteps...soon. While she worked in her family's pie shop and socked away every spare dime toward her expenses at a world-renowned culinary school, she dreamed of the day she'd become a famous chef and open her own restaurant. But Sarah's plans have simmered on the back burner when one disaster after another delayed her plans. Her friends have established careers and started families while she remained trapped in a small town filled with nosy matrons who frown as they look over her shoulder. It's no wonder that resentment has added a bitter ...


----------



## Guest

Sweet Dreams: Book 2 (The Orange Blossom Series), by Leigh DuncanSarah Bowen is trapped in Orange Blossom...and she's desperate to escape. The day Sarah dropped her college-bound best friends off at the airport, she vowed to follow in their footsteps...soon. While she worked in her family's pie shop and socked away every spare dime toward her expenses at a world-renowned culinary school, she dreamed of the day she'd become a famous chef and open her own restaurant. But Sarah's plans have simmered on the back burner when one disaster after another delayed her plans. Her friends have established careers and started families while she remained trapped in a small town filled with nosy matrons who frown as they look over her shoulder. It's no wonder that resentment has added a bitter ...Kindred Spirit: A Paranormal Teen Romance Thriller, by Tommy DaveyCan your past haunt your future? Is there life after death? Kyle Black had never really considered the issue, although he had already been confronted with death. As a child, he was the sole survivor of a tragic car accident that claimed his mother, and the drunk driver and passenger who hit them. Now in high school, Kyle has put the past behind him, winning popularity, gaining confidence and attention from girls. When beautiful new student Rebecca shows up, he is transfixed. But as he gets to know his mysterious new girlfriend, he starts to wonder if she's keeping secrets. When a classmate of Kyle's suddenly dies in mysterious circumstances, Kyle starts to wonder if his past will haunt his future. Read for free with K...
[tr][td][/td][td]Desert Kill Switch: Nostalgia City Mystery ~ Book 2, by Mark S. Bacon[/td][td]A Deadly Vegas Pursuit-with a Twist&#8230; On an empty desert road, stressed-out ex-cop Lyle Deming finds a bullet-riddled body next to a vintage mint-condition 1970s Pontiac Firebird. When he returns to the scene with sheriff's deputies: no car, no body. Does the answer lie in Nostalgia City, the retro theme park where Lyle works? Nostalgia City VP Kate Sorensen, a former college basketball star, is in Reno, Nevada, on park business when she gets mixed up with a sleazy Las Vegas auto dealer who puts hidden "kill switches" and GPS trackers into the cars he sells to low-income buyers. Miss a payment-sometimes by as little as a few days-and your car is dead. Maybe you are, too. When Kate's accused o...[/td][/tr][tr][td][/td][td]East of Blue Baja, by David Holleman[/td][td]With the grievous maiming of his arch enemy, Philippe Roque, and the death of Luis Huerta, Euthel Brewer leaves Baja, hoping to keave the past behind. He returns to his previous home in Louisiana where he finds his biological mother and father. He begins to build a new life, but the demons he thought were buried arise and begin a quest to find him to take revenge. This is the sequel to the bestselling Blue Baja and is a page turner as it uncovers the baseness of the human soul....[/td][/tr][tr][td][/td][td]Dr. Z: The Lost Memoirs of an Irreverent Football Writer, by Paul Zimmerman[/td][td]During his nearly 50 years of sportswriting, including 28 at Sports Illustrated, readers of Dr. Z came to expect a certain alchemical, trademark blend: words which were caustic and wry, at times self-deprecating or even puzzling, but always devilishly smart with arresting honesty. A complex package, that's the Doctor. The one-time sparring partner of Ernest Hemingway, Paul Zimmerman is one of the modern era's groundbreaking football minds, a man who methodically charted every play while generating copious notes, a human precursor to the data analytics websites of today. In 2008, Zimmerman had nearly completed work on his personal memoirs when a series of strokes left him largely unable to speak, read, or write. C...[/td][/tr][tr][td][/td][td]The Exodus Strategy, by Barbara Winkes[/td][td]In college, Kerry Rivers wrote a much discussed paper with her friend Hilary, on how to make the world fairer and more equal. In the present, after a State's election, the winner wants to turn back time and undo rights gained by women and the LGBT community. Hilary, now married and the owner of a billion dollar company, thinks it's time to act and make their utopia, Exodus, a reality. But can you really start a society from scratch? And is the promise enough for Kerry to leave behind her career and home? A number of laws enacted by the new government leave Kerry and her partner Vivien no choice. Together with their friends Hilary and Marc, they embark on a once in a lifetime journey that will come with setbacks and victories...[/td][/tr][tr][td][/td][td]The Coyote Hunter of Aquidneck Island, by James Conroy[/td][td]Only when he meets a professional hunter does Micah LaVeck learn the most precious lessons about living. His town on Aquidneck Island is beset with a flourishing coyote population. Residents are divided on how to cope. The mayor of Middletown offers a compromise: a lone professional hunter acting humanely and discreetly in concert with the Conservation Department's Division of Fish and Wildlife. Micah isn't the only one surprised when the hunter turns out to be a Native American from a local tribe, and a woman. For Micah, there is more to Kodi Red Moon than meets the eye, and he is intrigued. A relationship, however, seems improbable. He's an older bachelor, retired federal civil servant, and semi-incapacitated with a ...[/td][/tr][tr][td][/td][td]The Girl Who Came Back: A totally gripping psychological thriller with a twist you won't see coming, by Kerry Wilkinson[/td][td]Thirteen years ago Olivia Adams went missing. Now she's back&#8230; or is she? When six-year-old Olivia Adams disappeared from her back garden, the small community of Stoneridge was thrown into turmoil. How could a child vanish in the middle of a cosy English village? Thirteen years on and Olivia is back. Her mother is convinced it's her but not everyone is sure. If this is the missing girl, then where has she been - and what happened to her on that sunny afternoon? If she's an imposter, then who would be bold enough to try to fool a child's own mother - and why? Then there are those who would rather Olivia stayed missing. The past is the past and some secrets must remain bur...[/td][/tr]


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Lost Days: Book 2, The MisFit Series, by AB Plum
*WARNING: Darkness leaps from these pages because there's always someone out there wanting to right a wrong &#8230;*
Ho-hum. Fresh from killing his older brother and orchestrating his mother's suicide, eleven-year-old Michael Romanov hungers for excitement. He and his foster brother, Dimitri, while away their summer evenings picking pockets in Copenhagen's famous Tivoli Gardens. Not for the money. For fun. For the adrenaline hit. They take pride in targeting marks-always searching for one who will present a challenge. On the night that changes everything, they go for an obvious American. Surprise. The American and another thug snatch the boys off the main Tivoli arcade and shove them into ...Henchman: A Novel, by Apollo Villa-RealIn the Vegas Underworld, magic is money and henchmen wield magic. H is a mob enforcer for the highest-ranking capo in the Vegas Underworld-a city that coexists in a parallel plane with Las Vegas and where dead casinos experience a magical rebirth. He's one of the few wielders with the natural ability to manipulate new magic, a mysterious avant-garde energy allowing him to marry techware with ancient magic. At the start of the annual magic convention in Las Vegas, a sinister mage assassinates a wielder with the potential to represent an unknown benevolent being. The killer pins the murder on the Syndicate, the governing magical body of the Vegas Underworld. The Syndicate belongs to a society of Chambers hailing from all over the world....The Evil Trance, by Mark DysanA seemingly innocuous adult film grabs the attention of a young lad. But the store owner, who also finds himself drawn to it, pays the price for it, with his life. Enter Dr Mitra, a man of science. He finds his very basic grounding in science threatened, as uncanny events around him propel him to question what he has learned and held onto so far. Gopi, his junior, and Shukla, a private detective, hop onto the scene even as Feroz, an inspector, is busy chasing the many suspicious events from the purview of the law. Murky waters must be charted to understand the myriad ramifications of what they have stumbled upon. And this is no mean adventure. It is, but an Evil Trance....Chris Thurgood Saves the Future (New Kent Chronicles Book 1), by Mike JonesThree kids. Two futures. One chance to save the world &#8230; Middle schooler, Chris Thurgood, is bullied at home and at school. No place is safe, so he runs away. Soon, he's recruited by a mysterious stranger to prevent a grim future. But he can't do it alone. With the help of a tough classmate and a new friend from the future, Chris races to assemble the Reality Manipulator-the one machine capable of stopping a tyrant from destroying the world.If they fail, a future of desperation and despair awaits every living soul....The Magical Prison of Middle Park (New Kent Chronicles Book 2), by Mike JonesA deadly dungeon. An evil wizard &#8230; 12-year-old Sammy Nichols must face both if he wants to get his puppy back. He must team up with Bart Baker, caretaker of the Magical Prison, if he's to defeat the prison's dangerous defenses and rescue his puppy, Elizabeth Bennet. If they fail, the prison's sole occupant-Lord Durga-will escape and wreak havoc on the world again....Elizabeth Bennet: Shadow Hunter (New Kent Chronicles Book 3), by Mike JonesNobody threatens her boy. Elizabeth Bennett might look like a normal Yorkshire Terrier, but she's so much more. Stolen away from their mother, Elizabeth and her six sisters are thrown into a dark place where evil creatures attack in the dead of night. That's when she realizes she has the power to fight these monsters. Her protective instincts kick into a higher gear when Sammy Nichols comes into her life. It's one thing to attack her and another thing entirely to threaten Sammy. These shadow creatures are going down....Career Nurse: A heart-pounding romantic thriller, by Donna RixLove, loss, and a mystery is bigger than anyone could imagine&#8230; Helen Kester is a career nurse, but she throws it all aside when her father sends a call for help. Abandoning London for the moors of Yorkshire, she takes work at a large clinic, where meets again the only man who has made an impact upon her: Dr Keith Douglas. For the first time in her life, Helen falls in love, but a grim mystery has to be solved before any of the clinic's staff can hope to lead normal lives. But when Helen set out to solve the mystery, she finds more than love or career at stake. A heart-pounding crime thriller with a dash of romance, this classic from Donna Rix is perfect for fans of Gone Girl and The Girlfriend</...Where Lore Resides: A Young Adult & New Adult Fantasy Anthology, by Megan LinskiDo you have what it takes to survive the adventure? Enter into hidden realms and journey across fantastic lands where dragons devour, kingdoms rule, and magic goes awry. Dive into Where Lore Resides, an incredible collection of 10 short fantasy stories by USA TODAY Bestsellers and award-winning authors, all of which feature coming-of-age characters. Zombies devour, witches cast spells, psychics consult with the dead, and djinn grant wishes gone wrong. In this suspenseful, action-packed collection, heroes battle darkness in epic fights against evil. Romance ignites, heroes battle, and love conquers all. But be careful- there's danger around every corner, and betrayal is lurking in the shad...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gun Dealing (The Ryder Quartet Book 2), by Ian PatrickTrace the weapons and catch the assassins. Detectives on the hunt for criminals out of control. After a brutal assassination of four police constables Detective Jeremy Ryder and his team are on the case. Meticulous work on ballistics and forensics begins to shine a light in the dark world of depraved criminals. It is action all the way, counterpointed by scenes of intense emotion among victims and their families, and warm camaraderie among the detectives. Drawing from the author's experience accompanying detectives to the front line of crime, on exhaustive interviews with forensics officers, and on research in the exact locations where the crimes occur, this crime thriller takes the reader into the real world of dark ...Grabbing Life by the Balls: The Winning Formula, by Brian QuinnThis is a how to guide that will give you the strategies and tools necessary to succeed and become an effective and well rounded individual. If you're looking to dramatically turn your life around for the better or build upon your success this is most definitely the book for you. I've jammed pack this book with all of the essential success principles needed to have unending success. So if you're looking to raise the bar in all aspects of your life this most certainly is your book. If these principles are practiced daily I guarantee you will see drastic improvement in your life!...Not The Last Of Luke, by Sheila MichelleLuke Barnes just blew his last chance with Amber Simms. Fed up with their tumultuous on-again-off-again five-year relationship, she decides to end it for good and starts a new life far away from him with her sister Pam-and he isn't happy about this. But just a week after Amber begins her new life, strange, unexplained things begin to happen to her. She feels that there is something much deeper to all of these occurrences but she just can't seem to figure it out, and it ultimately takes a toll on her. A year goes by and Amber is still living her life in the place she's called home for over a year now when she receives an unexpected visit from Luke, and nothing will ever prepare her for what he's going to tell her. And...Deception, by Mel RosesDetective Merry Daniels has dedicated her life to the Special Victims Unit of the Chicago PD after being violated as a teenage girl. She has been committed to helping others find their predators because she was never able to find her own. After twenty years of living a life alone devoted to her work, Merry finds herself face to face with a man she has a hard time resisting. When she finally opens her heart up, her past comes back to haunt her. Merry must find a way to defeat the demon that has followed her around every day since she was fifteen years old. ...Western Prairie Brides: Three Book Bundle, Historical Romance, by Bobby HutchinsonMeet the women of the Ferguson family and the men who capture their hearts in this three book bundle, Western Prairie Brides. LANTERN IN THE WINDOW, with more than 380 glowing reviews, tells Annie's story of how she came to the Canadian Prairies as a mail order bride with her frail deaf sister Betsy after marrying Noah Ferguson, sight unseen. Trouble was, she hadn't told Noah about her sister--he believed he was getting an older woman who'd know everything about farming. But Noah was less than honest with Annie, too. She didn't know about his cantankerous disabled father. Can a beginning built on lies lead to a happy life together? SILENT LIGHT, SILENT LOVE is Betsy's story of a deaf woman's struggle to find inde...Demise of Innocence: Sweet Pea I, by Mary Elizabeth FrickeSweet Pea Trilogy: To one man she gave her virginity; to another, she gave her heart. One, she would mourn. With the other, she would share life's triumph and turmoil. With both, she would endure times of love, and passion and complete happiness as well as times of despair, confusion, and sorrow. One day at a time-each day, building unforgettable memories. Sweet Pea I: The Demise of Innocence (1968-70) At seventeen Johnie is no longer a child but still full of virgin innocence-and defiance. Her final year of high school isn't exactly a picnic as she endures the untimely deaths of two friends, a third disappears on Prom night, and her boyfriend's primary intent appears to be to claim her virginity. The summer after gradua...The Mashego File, by Ian PatrickHeinous crime. Brutal and barbaric perpetrators. Overworked police and forensics investigators. Vigilante justice replaces the institutions of law and order. As things fall apart, Detective 'Nights' Mashego investigates. But he carries his own dark burden......Assault on Zanzibar: Book Four of the Westerly Gales Saga, by E. C. WilliamsCommodore Sam Bowditch and the Republic of Kerguelen Navy face their biggest challenge as the Sultanate of Zanzibar mounts another attempt to retake Mafia Island, this time with new technology and a massive mercenary fleet -- while at a critical moment Bowditch must return to Kerguelen to fight for the life of his infant navy -- and experiences a crushing personal loss on the way. Don't miss this thrilling climax to the post-apocalyptic Westerly Gales saga....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gun Dealing (The Ryder Quartet Book 2), by Ian PatrickTrace the weapons and catch the assassins. Detectives on the hunt for criminals out of control. After a brutal assassination of four police constables Detective Jeremy Ryder and his team are on the case. Meticulous work on ballistics and forensics begins to shine a light in the dark world of depraved criminals. It is action all the way, counterpointed by scenes of intense emotion among victims and their families, and warm camaraderie among the detectives. Drawing from the author's experience accompanying detectives to the front line of crime, on exhaustive interviews with forensics officers, and on research in the exact locations where the crimes occur, this crime thriller takes the reader into the real world of dark ...Grabbing Life by the Balls: The Winning Formula, by Brian QuinnThis is a how to guide that will give you the strategies and tools necessary to succeed and become an effective and well rounded individual. If you're looking to dramatically turn your life around for the better or build upon your success this is most definitely the book for you. I've jammed pack this book with all of the essential success principles needed to have unending success. So if you're looking to raise the bar in all aspects of your life this most certainly is your book. If these principles are practiced daily I guarantee you will see drastic improvement in your life!...Found By Vampires: Daughter of Asteria Series Book 1 (Asteria's Daughter Series), by Joy Mosby"unlike any Vampire story you would expect. . . With a touch of violence and an enthralling story line. . . provocative and addicting" All I wanted to do was enjoy my last summer of freedom before I had to become an adult, but when the vampires of San Sebastian found me, my life changed forever. Trapped in a foreign city where I barely spoke the language I was forced to trust the monsters I thought only existed in books. One would help me achieve greatness, while the other would enslave me in a bid to reach his own goals. This is the first part in Katie's journey to reach her prophesized destiny as Asteria's Daughter. A face paced, and sexy look at the undercover world of vampires. ...Marigolds and Murder (Port Danby Cozy Mystery Book 1), by London LovettLacey 'Pink' Pinkerton has left behind a six figure job and her reputation as the million dollar nose-a nickname her super sense of smell earned her within the perfume industry. With her pet crow Kingston and a tabby cat named Nevermore, she is settling right into her new life in the small coastal town of Port Danby. With a flower shop opening soon and a full cast of quirky neighbors and friends, her new digs are exactly what she's been looking for. Away from the hectic hustle and bustle of the city Lacey has found peace and happiness. However, her heightened sense of smell proves to be of use once again when a Port Danby neighbor turns up dead. Lacey finds herself caught up in an unexpected murder investigation alongside th...An Adventurer's Heart: Book 2 of the Adventures on Brad, by Tao WongHaving returned from their time with the Army, Daniel and Asin must now complete the Dungeon in Karlak. To do so though, they will need to get better gear,more Skills and higher Levels. Taking a quest, the pair must leave Karlak to travel across the Kingdom of Brad and learn a few life-lessons along the way. The Tales of Brad series is a traditional fantasy story with LitRPG elements....Bad Boy's Bard (Fae Out of Water Book 3), by E.J. RussellBook three in the Fae Out of Water series As far as rock star Gareth Kendrick, the last true bard in Faerie, is concerned, the only good Unseelie is . . . well . . . there's no such thing. Two centuries ago, an Unseelie lord abducted Gareth's human lover, Niall, and Gareth has neither forgotten nor forgiven. Niall O'Tierney, half-human son of the Unseelie King, had never lost a wager until the day he swore to rid the Seelie court of its bard. That bet cost him everything: his freedom, his family-and his heart. When he's suddenly face-to-face with Gareth at the ceremony to join the Seelie and Unseelie realms, Niall does the only thing inhumanly possible: he fakes amnesia. Not his finest hour, perhaps, b...Miss U: Angel of the Underground, by Margaret UtinskyMiss U, first published in 1948, is the autobiographical account of Margaret Utinsky's experiences in the Philippines during the Second World War. In addition to her work as a nurse caring for wounded soldiers, Utinsky was instrumental in setting up an underground network to smuggle food, medicine, and money to Allied prisoners-of-war held at Camps O'Donnell and Cabanatuan (many of whom were survivors of the infamous Bataan Death March). Her code-name in the network was "Miss U." However, she was eventually captured by the Japanese and subjected to 32 days of imprisonment and torture at Fort Santiago in Manila. Following her release, and after six weeks in a hospital for treatment of ...Crimson Security, by Evie NicholeDark, dangerous, and deadly when crossed. Things are bound to get hot when the men of Crimson Security are involved. Book 1 My name is Darby Connors and I'm in deep. Maybe too deep for me to make it out alive. It isn't the first time I've been in trouble while doing my job, but this time feels different. Something is coming for me. Someone is coming for me. Hendrix Crimson is assigned to guard my body, and guard it, he does. Caught up in the mess I've made, he tries to help me solve the case I'm working on so he only has to worry about one killer coming after me. Book 2 My name is Lacey Holt and I do not need help from Jagger Crimson. Someone is messing with my family, and ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Srepska: ATMs have shuttered. Stock markets have gone haywire. Can one operative stop a deadly band of criminals before it is too late?, by Lucas SterlingWhen Fredric Ulrich is asked to investigate a devastating cyber-attack, he is drawn into a conspiracy that threatens not only his own life, but the entire United States' economy... German intelligence operative Fredric Ulrich has been asked to investigate the cyber crime gang who sparked massive unrest in Kenya by taking over electronic transactions. But as he digs deeper, a wiretap on hacker communications reveals this is only the beginning. Srepska, a shadowy criminal cabal, has launched a massive cyber attack on the United States. Taking off for Washington, Ulrich unexpectedly teams up with American gun for hire, Lars Christopherson, and dives head-first into a massive conspiracy that reaches all the way ...There Be Demons, by M.K. TheodoratusAfter her father remarries, Britt Kelly's life becomes a cesspit. She lives in her sister's two-bedroom tenement apartment with her mother, two brothers, and two young nephews. She starts a new high school where she knows no one. And, even when Britt thinks she's making friends, the church where she studies in is torn down. Then, the field commanders of The Demon Wars draft her and her friends to aid the four Gargoyle Guardians who fight the demons invading the city of Trebridge. The fate of the city hangs on Britt's ability to lead and learn enough self-control to manipulate the natural magic of Grace. Meanwhile, she also needs to decide what to do about Cahal, her chemistry lab partner who is as strong as her and may ha...Ebb Tide, by Leah Murray Stalked by a killer - what happens when love crosses the line between desire and obsession? Do you love veteran navy SEALs and romantic suspense? A wounded alpha hero who will lay down his life to protect the woman he loves? Welcome to Looe, Cornwall, where danger lurks on the ebbing tide &#8230; A vulnerable woman trying to rebuild a broken life. An ex-Navy pilot traumatized by war. An obsessed stalker bent on revenge. What could possibly go wrong? Jo Williams has learnt the true meaning of fear. Desperate to escape a tragic past, she has fled her native New Zealand for Cornwall. But her hopes of building a new life and moving on are soon shattered. Only enigmatic publican Will Fletcher stands between ...Lindy's World: A Witch's Tale (Lindy Jackson Mysteries Book 1), by P A McBrideLindy Jackson comes home after a ten year absence to find out her parents were murdered and she is the sole heir to a fortune....Why They Stay: Sex Scandals, Deals, and Hidden Agendas of Nine Political Wives, by Anne Michaud"Why They Stay" explores the reasoning and motivation of wives who stay with their politician-husbands after they cheat. Hillary Clinton couldn't have known in 1998 how her husband's high-profile philandering would play out. Would he be rehabilitated in the public eye? She couldn't be sure, but she took the gamble. Had she left the marriage, today she might be the spurned wife of a retired politician instead of the first American woman to head a major party ticket. Looking back on the path chosen by the nine political wives profiled in this book, we have the evidence to see a pattern--as old as the dynastic maneuverings of England's medieval queens. The women married to the "royalty" of our times--politicians--make sim...Renegades (The Eurynome Code Book 2), by K. GormanThe Shadows have taken over half of the system, and Karin is the only one who can fight back. Genetically engineered from birth, Karin Makos's powers have made her the Alliance's most wanted person. With her sister still missing, and only a cryptic notebook left behind for clues, the mystery of her past is going to take a lot more time and resources than they have to unravel it. And there's a bigger problem looming. Keeping their promise to heal Ethan's stepfather and the rest of the people on the Ozark puts them right past Caishen station and its Alliance allies-and there might be another force on their tail. After the crew split apart on a wild chase that puts Karin in the hot seat, it'l...The Disappeared (The New Dawn Book 1), by Valerie J MiklesSpaceship pilot and bounty hunter Corey is desperate to escape her abusive ex-lover Ivan LaMark. Joining the crew of an honest trade vessel, Oriana, hasn't quite been the escape she hoped for, but then she stumbles upon the bounty of a lifetime-one of the Disappeared. To collect the bounty on a single one would set Corey up for life, ensuring her escape from LaMark. But naming her price has set her in the crosshairs of the lunar Guard, Oriana's crew, and LaMark. The Disappeared is a thrilling tale of betrayal, sabotaged spaceships, dysfunctional families, and a mysterious, disappearing bounty. ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Desert Kill Switch: Nostalgia City Mystery - Book 2, by Mark S. BaconA Deadly Vegas Pursuit--with a Twist... On an empty desert road, stressed-out ex-cop Lyle Deming finds a bullet-riddled body next to a vintage mint-condition 1970s Pontiac Firebird. When he returns to the scene with sheriff's deputies: no car, no body. Does the answer lie in Nostalgia City, the retro theme park where Lyle works? Nostalgia City VP Kate Sorensen, a former college basketball star, is in Reno, Nevada, on park business when she gets mixed up with a sleazy Las Vegas auto dealer who puts hidden "kill switches" and GPS trackers into the cars he sells to low-income buyers. Miss a payment-- sometimes by as little as a few days-- and your car is dead. Maybe you are, too. When Kate's accused o...There Be Demons, by M.K. TheodoratusAfter her father remarries, Britt Kelly's life becomes a cesspit. She lives in her sister's two-bedroom tenement apartment with her mother, two brothers, and two young nephews. She starts a new high school where she knows no one. And, even when Britt thinks she's making friends, the church where she studies in is torn down. Then, the field commanders of The Demon Wars draft her and her friends to aid the four Gargoyle Guardians who fight the demons invading the city of Trebridge. The fate of the city hangs on Britt's ability to lead and learn enough self-control to manipulate the natural magic of Grace. Meanwhile, she also needs to decide what to do about Cahal, her chemistry lab partner who is as strong as her and may ha...The Bermuda Connection (A Nick Randall Novel Book 2), by Robert RapozaArcheologist Nick Randall is haunted by a recurring nightmare that may be tied to the abduction of a woman he's never met. As he searches for clues, assassins attack and nearly kill him, forcing him into hiding. Nick's son, John Randall, a talented Bioengineer, finds himself engulfed in his own mystery. Having developed a drug that erases traumatic memories, his research partner suddenly disappears. While searching for him, John makes a terrifying discovery. He has been part of secret, psychological military project, and their henchman will stop at nothing to get his research-- including murder. John narrowly escapes, only to find he is now wanted by the authorities. Their paths cross when they are both drawn to a mysterious...Time to Deceive : (Sweet Pea II), by Mary Elizabeth FrickeGetting married means you're going to live happily ever after with your true love. Right? Unfortunately, for Johnie, the first thing she learns after marrying Phil is the necessity of deception as she conceals her love for Jake. Fate continues its cruel intervention when members of Johnie's family meet untimely deaths and Jake returns to mourn the loss of his sister. Jake and Johnie reunite briefly, painfully, in determination to adopt their four-year-old nephew, B.J. Together, they tackle the on-going vengeance of Phil's sister, Brenda. Johnie's dream of happiness becomes a nightmare where Brenda cackles while Johnie boils naked in a cauldron of pea green soup. Because of Marsha's return and steadfast loyalty, Johnie is abl...Flying Thru With Gra'ma, by Jeff McCarthyNine year old Denny has a rich imagination and wants to dig a hole to China - but Gra'ma Tina happens to know a magical short cut. It's more than just a rite of passage as Gra'ma leads him to explore cultures and folklore around the world....A Phantom of Delight, by Chris CloakeThis is two stories in one, both tied to the garden at Hambleside and the dramatic events that unfold over the course of ninety years. Maria keeps a journal that records her epic struggle for survival in a world dominated by men and the two wars they waged. Violent forces are unleashed that threaten to destroy her existence and take away the people she loves. Only the image of her mother, who she lost at birth, and the garden her parents created seem to offer the strength to help. Chuck, a distant relative from Canada, arrives having inherited Hambleside. His own life has broken down and he discovers, through Maria's incredible story, a ...The King's Peace (The Dark and the White Book 1), by Kevin HammondThe Kingdom is young and yet it stands in great peril. Dark tales of the unnatural have reached the King's city. The King is slain in his bed and the storm on the horizon brings black ships closer to the coastal city of Erenon. Nathaniel, a clever thief has stumbled upon a job that brings him to the home of the King when he is slain and Nathaniel is unwillingly dragged into the quest to reach the southern garrison which has gone quiet in recent months. Strange powers are helping and hindering him and the small company of soldiers dispatched to that garrison as war comes to the city. They will find those horrors that plague the common man, an ancient legend will unravel, and a deception so epic in scale it involves the Gods. The whole ...Northwest Cozy Mysteries #1, by Dianne HarmanDeeDee's divorced, has a new business and a new relationship, but she never planned on murders being a part of it. She doesn't find them, they find her! The first three books in the popular Northwest Cozy Mystery series is now available in this boxed set along with mouth-watering recipes. An amateur sleuth, her new boyfriend, Jake, who is a private investigator, and her husky dog Balto, find themselves solving murders on Bainbridge Island, in Seattle, and in Whistler, British Columbia. You can join them in these three page-turning books. The author is a USA Today Bestselling Author and has been named seven times as an Amazon All-Star....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Chicago Blue: A Red Riley Adventure, by Stephanie AndrewsI'm sorry Miss Riley, you've got nothing left to offer. You yourself admitted that I was never going to let you live. Bombs are going off in downtown Chicago. Caught in the middle is Kay Riley, an unassuming police officer framed for the devastation. On the run with only her sense of humor and a few old friends to help her out, Kay faces an annoying hitman, a sexy thief, and a madman with a penchant for destruction. Unexpectedly, Kay finds that being an outlaw agrees with her. She's not a karate expert, she can't pick a lock, and she certainly isn't a master of disguise, but Riley is stubborn, and this is her cit...The Last Oracle: A Climate Fiction Thriller (Sam Jardine Crime Thrillers Book 3), by Christopher HepworthThis is not a book that one can put down once started; Hepworth is enthralling and unexpected. His clever plot twists are flawless and his understanding of human nature is frighteningly accurate. One cannot read this and walk away from it unscathed, you will be haunted by it! ~ Charla White The Last Oracle is part of Sam Jardine Crime Thrillers but can be enjoyed as a stand-alone novel. As a series of bizarre climate-related events occur across our planet, it seems the world is edging towards a catastrophic tipping point. Rex Daingerfield is the owner of a giant fracking company that seeks to exploit a rich seam of gas in the environmentally sensitive Greenland ice shelf. But Daingerfield has a nemesis...There Be Demons, by M.K. TheodoratusAfter her father remarries, Britt Kelly's life becomes a cesspit. She lives in her sister's two-bedroom tenement apartment with her mother, two brothers, and two young nephews. She starts a new high school where she knows no one. And, even when Britt thinks she's making friends, the church where she studies in is torn down. Then, the field commanders of The Demon Wars draft her and her friends to aid the four Gargoyle Guardians who fight the demons invading the city of Trebridge. The fate of the city hangs on Britt's ability to lead and learn enough self-control to manipulate the natural magic of Grace. Meanwhile, she also needs to decide what to do about Cahal, her chemistry lab partner who is as strong as her and may ha...Traitor's Hope (Chronicles of Gensokai Book 2), by Virginia McClainFor centuries the Rōjū council silenced all who opposed them, spreading lies and killing innocents in order to maintain the status quo and ensure that female Kisōshi were little more than a long-forgotten myth. Now that Mishi and Taka have helped to depose the corrupt council, the land of Gensokai is reeling as it takes its first steps towards recovery. As the New Council attempts to corral the renegade allies of the defunct regime, Taka is asked to take charge of a frontline infirmary, putting her in the heart of the battle. To survive, she will have to rely on a person she cannot possibly trust. Meanwhile, Mishi is asked to lure a vicious band of mountain raiders into the open--a mission that has proven fatal to all who hav...Dream Walker: Episode 1 of the Walker Saga, by Shannan SinclairDo dreams really come true? Much to Aislen Walker's dismay, they do. Like most young women, she only wants a normal life-to finish school, become a nurse, maybe even travel the world someday. But one night she has a terrible nightmare and watches helplessly as a young boy executes a man in cold blood. What she wants to believe is only a bad dream turns out to be an actual murder! Is this all for real? Is she just going crazy? Or is she, as her dead-beat dad tries to tell her, a "walker," one with a special talent for crossing into different dimensions? If she believes him, she stumbled into The Stratum, a dimension run by powerful organization that manipulates and controls the re...Voidstalker, by John GrahamWhat glitters is gold, but beneath it is rot. Humanity has a sprawling interstellar empire. Advances in science and the resources of countless frontier worlds have brought untold prosperity to its citizens. But how much of this wealth comes from dangerous experiments with alien technology? As an elite intelligence operative, that question plagues Gabriel Thorn constantly. When contact is lost with a mysterious research facility, he is sent to investigate. But he finds a web of secrecy and lies which extends through the corridors of power and industry, and finds himself unprepared to confront the ancient evil buried deep within....HIS ******* GIRL (Possum Hollow Series Book 1), by Lindsey BrookesBook 1 in the Possum Hollow Series Jimmie Joe Johnson has spent years living up to his hound dog reputation. If he can't have the one female he truly wants, then any female will do. When he isn't off diddlin' some female, he's practicing for pool playoffs, determined to get his pool team to Vegas. Not only for bragging rights, but for the free trip to 'Sin City' and cash prize that comes along with it. Baylee Jean Brown has never gotten over her first and only love, Jimmie Joe Johnson. So when she discovers the truth about why he really ended things with her all those years before, she sets out to get her man back. And no other thigh-parting female is going to stand in her way. She just has to find a way...The Torchbearer (Dark Island Series Book 1), by J.D. MathenyIn the brightest of places, darkness still lurks.  A dark fantasy and psychological thriller with supernatural and mythological elements. The native people of Fiji know not to go near the small, uninhabited island to their North. There's a grim history there that they haven't completely forgotten. Jacob Daniels is warned against it, but he and his companions don't put weight in superstitions. All they want is a few hours of fun alone in an unspoiled paradise.   But some Myths should be taken seriously. A brutal act of violence will lead Jacob on a desperate flight through a landscape haunted by shadows of a deadly past. When his own mind threatens to turn on him, will he know who, or what, the real enemy i...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Tikopia: The Disturbing New Cyber Thriller (Crail Assassin Book 1), by Rachel Wright"What a heart-stopping and thrilling book! I was totally blown away by the story; excellent book!" "Holy crap, what a read !!! If you like a fast paced cyber crime thriller that will keep you on edge, this surprising book is for you." "Thrilling mystery, cyberstalking, hacking, genius disguises and a love story that will crush your heart." On a remote Pacific island, the Clayman siblings live outside of the law, reveling in drug fueled parties and successfully running an assassin business on the Dark Web. They make fortunes as the elusive assassin Crail is in high demand, secretly hired by governments to take out international enemies. No-one knows the identity of this killer exce...Absolution, by Mary McPheeA burnt-out Catholic priest and a woman doctor with a past meet at a make-shift clinic on the Syrian-Iraqi border. It is a reconnection for them: ten years ago Father Joseph Luger (Lujhere) heard Jane Browne's desperate, late-night confession. Jane-who was Angela Perrault in those days-was a seventeen-year-old student at a high school in a U.S. city where Father Luger taught religion. He was a young, untried new priest. She confessed to a terrible crime but evaded his questions about it, trying his patience. Although he doesn't quite believe her, he gives her absolution. Soon after, there are serious consequences of his less than wise handling of a distraught young person. Through their growing relationship under s...Fitness Powered Brains: Optimize Your Productivity, Leadership And Performance, by Chong ChenThe world of business is changing.Productivity and effective leadership are precious commodities.The right strategies for achieving optimal performance are essential. Now, with the help of this new book, Fitness Powered Brains, you can improve productivity, performance and leadership. Inside, you will discover a new concept which will help to simplify the complex scientific ideas of the great benefits of exercise on our brains and how: Exercise can improve work performance You can reduce stress To enjoy your work once again, while accomplishing more...Serpent's Sacrifice (The Vigilantes Book 1), by Trish HeinrichBeing a hero could cost her everything.... In 1960's Jet City, women are supposed to want marriage and babies, not cowls and secret identities. When Alice's beloved aunt is murdered by a new crime syndicate, she takes up the mantle of the Serpent, a heroine who has been protecting Jet City for decades. But one mistake unleashes a nightmare villain. One who will stop at nothing to take control of the city and kill anyone who stands in the way. Can Alice survive the battle and become the hero she was always meant to be? Or will the price be too much to bear? If you like brave heroines, chilling villains, and fast-paced action, then you'll love Serpent's Sacrifice, the first book in an exciting new superhero...Too Many Secrets: Book One in the Roxanne Boudreaux Trilogy, by EB CorbinA suspenseful mystery/thriller with hints of romance and betrayal. Roxanne Boudreaux never knew her Aunt Roxy existed until notified of the woman's death. Named as the sole heir to her aunt's estate, the Pittsburgh tax attorney finds herself in a world of danger she never anticipated. Intent on securing a partnership in her law firm, Roxanne dismisses her inheritance as irrelevant. But after an abrupt end to a serious relationship, she travels to Oilville, PA and reluctantly accepts help from DSS Agent John Callahan. They encounter several deadly obstacles including a member of the Irish Republican Army sent to retrieve money hidden years ago. Roxanne has no idea what to do with her small-town legacy w...Melokai (In the Heart of the Mountains Book 1), by Rosalyn Kelly She thinks it's the end, but it's just the beginning. "Trouble will come from the east. A wolf will claim the throne." Legendary warrior Ramya has successfully reigned over Peqkya as Melokai for twelve years. Prosperous, peaceful, and happy, her people love her... or so she thinks. But Ramya's time is up. Bracing herself for the gruesome sentence imposed on all Melokais who have served their purpose, she hears instead a shocking prophecy. Is the sudden appearance of a mysterious cave creature from the east the trouble the prophecy speaks of? Or is the threat something darker, more evil? And what of the wolves... does the ferocious war with their kind mark the end for P...Happy Homicides 6: Cookin' Up Crime, by Joanna Campbell Slan15 Authors Stir Up Crime in this New Collection of Short StoriesFind Your New Favorite Author! Our biggest collection of seasonal cozy (traditional and clean) mysteries yet! Fifteen award-winning, multi-published, and bestselling authors share food fantasies with a fatal twist. And as always, the book comes with a special code so you can email for a FREE bonus file with recipes and craft ideas that go along with the stories. Included are Kiki Lowenstein and the Smoothie Operator by Joanna Campbell Slan; Dying for Spiced Tea: A Beach Tea Shop Short Story by Linda Gordon Hengerer; A Gift for Gus: A Pecan Bayou Mystery by Teresa Trent; Recipe For Murder: A Seaside Cove Bed & Breakfast...Starved for Attention (The Otto Viti Mysteries Book 3), by Jen CarterJill D'Angelo plans to spend spring break playing with her new puppy and pouring wine at her family's winery, but when a local teacher is found dead in an abandoned old farmhouse, those plans change fast. There's something oddly familiar about the teacher's death, but maybe that's just Jill's overactive imagination getting the best of her. Could the killer really have taken inspiration from a famous Edgar Allan Poe story? And if so, will Jill be able to convince Detective Fitts to take her theory seriously?...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Brownstone: A Jack Elliot Thriller (The Jack Elliot Thriller Series Book 1), by Dean KutzlerWhat Secret Could Destroy The World-DO YOU TELL IT? "Dean Kutzler's Brownstone is a tense thriller, wrapping history, religious fervor and ever-present danger in a cloak of psychological suspense. It will have you turning pages deep into the night." - Graham Brown - bestselling author of The Eden Prophecy The key to the world's fate discovers a devastating secret that has been divinely hidden since the days of Genesis. As the centuries passed, what was once common knowledge of our ancient origins became purposefully hidden within the lies of clergy. Jack Elliot--a journalist, living in Montréal--returns to his hometown of New York City to pay respect to his dy...Murder After Midnight: Northwest Cozy Mystery Series, by Dianne Harman Ever heard of someone celebrating New Year's Eve by committing murder? Well, it happened, and the killer is now looking for DeeDee! That's the situation DeeDee found herself in after the very successful New Year's Eve party she catered for Dana Donnelly, the popular hostess of the Seattle television entertainment show, New Day NW. The successful party quickly became a distant memory when Dana was found murdered near her pool house. It didn't help that the murderer was certain they'd been spotted by DeeDee, and she could identify the killer. DeeDee had ended her relationship with, Jake, her PI boyfriend, so she had no one to turn to for help when the killer sent her a threatening note telling he...Trust Danny James, by Max DelaneyTrouble has a new name: Danny James. Danny, a quick thinking, 11-year old has been in tricky situations before. So, he's not worried when an unusual accident means he has to find ways to raise money. Fast! But this time, things are different. And the fun starts when each of his imaginative money making ideas start to back-fire. Will Danny make amends? Or will his ideas continue to cause chaos? Can he find a solution before he puts himself and others in grave danger? Trust Danny James is a constantly entertaining, adventure which will take you on a wild ride from moments of great comedy to high drama. ...A Man Who Would Be King: The Duke of Buckingham and Richard III, by J.P. ReedmanA MAN WHO WOULD BE KING : The Duke of Buckingham and Richard III November 2 1483. As Henry Stafford, Duke of Buckingam stands on the scaffold of Salisbury Market Square, accused of high treason, he reflects on his life during the turbulent era of the Wars of the Roses. After the death of his grandfather, the old Duke, Henry (known as Harry) is sent to the court of the new King Edward IV and placed into the household of his Queen, Elizabeth Woodville. Harry, coming from a rich and noble line, is considered a a "prize catch" for the Woodvilles, and soon he is forced, aged ten, to marry one of the many Woodville girls, causing a burning resentment that lasts a lifetime. Throughout Harry's youth at court, he spora...The Unremembered Girl: A Novel, by Eliza Maxwell An Amazon Charts bestseller. In the deep woods of East Texas, Henry supports his family by selling bootleg liquor. It's all he can do to keep his compassionate but ailing mother and his stepfather-a fanatical grassroots minister with a bruising rhetoric-from ruin. But they have no idea they've become the obsession of the girl in the woods. Abandoned and nearly feral, Eve has been watching them, seduced by the notion of family-something she's known only in the most brutal sense. Soon she can't resist the temptation to get close. Where Henry's mother sees a poor girl in need, his father sees only wickedness. When Henry forges an unexpected bond with Eve, he believes he might be able to save her. He doesn...Vacationland: True Stories from Painful Beaches, by John Hodgman"I love everything about this hilarious book except the font size." -Jon Stewart Although his career as a bestselling author and on The Daily Show With Jon Stewart was founded on fake news and invented facts, in 2016 that routine didn't seem as funny to John Hodgman anymore. Everyone is doing it now. Disarmed of falsehood, he was left only with the awful truth: John Hodgman is an older white male monster with bad facial hair, wandering like a privileged Sasquatch through three wildernesses: the hills of Western Massachusetts where he spent much of his youth; the painful beaches of Maine that want to kill him (and some day will); and the metaphoric haunted forest of middle age that co...The Lost Orphans: A Riveting Mystery- Book 1, by J.S DonovanMonths old murders soon to be forgotten, a female detective with the ability to communicate with the dead, and a killer without boundaries clash in the fires of fall. Halloween is here, and so are the dead. Gifted with the ability to see orphaned spirits, homicide detective Rachel Harroway enters her most challenging time of the year. The dead walk the streets, calling on her name and drawing her closer to the grave. Crushed by the weight of a nine-month-old investigation, Rachel finds the walls of her solitary Appalachian lifestyle closing in as a killer/child abductor targets her next....Righteous (An IQ Novel), by Joe IdeIn this hotly anticipated follow-up to the smash hit IQ, a New York Times Critics' Best of the Year and winner of the Anthony, Macavity, and Shamus Awards, Isaiah uncovers a secret behind the death of his brother, Marcus. For ten years, something has gnawed at Isaiah Quintabe's gut and kept him up nights, boiling with anger and thoughts of revenge. Ten years ago, when Isaiah was just a boy, his brother was killed by an unknown assailant. The search for the killer sent Isaiah plunging into despair and nearly destroyed his life. Even with a flourishing career, a new dog, and near-iconic status as a PI in his hometown, East Long Beach, he has to begin the hunt again-or lose his mind.<...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Cut-Throat Syndrome: A Lance Underphal Thriller, by Michael Allan ScottCut-Throat Syndrome is part of a new breed of supernatural thrillers, the latest addition to the murder mystery and thriller series featured on NBC's Daytime, highlighting the reluctant psychic, Lance Underphal and his dead wife, Sonja. When a drone packed with explosives flies into the jet engine of a Chinese airliner, an anonymous hacker cult pirates a live news broadcast to claim responsibility, forcing Lance to help out. Lance's visions lead Detective Frank Salmon to the headless corpse of an unidentified teenager and PI Jake Jacobs to a CIA informant gone rogue on the Dark Web. Tangled in international intrigue, ...Star Binder, by Robert Appleton Born on the streets. Made in the stars. Under constant threat of invasion, the future of mankind's colonies is uncertain. Enter Jim Trillion and his best friend, Sergei, two young grifters scraping a living in the oases resorts of Mars. Their dreams might be big but their prospects are shrinking one petty crime at a time. Their luck is running out. But after saving the life of a famous explorer, they receive the invitation of a lifetime--the chance to join a mysterious top secret academy and one day see the galaxy. If only it were that simple. The massing alien threat, Jim's unknown past, and the key to reaching the stars all propel them on a journey of self-discovery into th...Jackson Kross and the Dragon Girl, by A.J. AntonyA dragonrider's quest to serve justice against all odds. "A thrilling fantasy story" --Katie Cross, bestselling and award-winning author of The Network series. "A must read for fans of Lord of the Rings, Game of Thrones and Harry Potter." --Amazon.in Reader Review. Sir Jackson Kross, a dragonrider from the Otherworld, has ambitious dreams. He wants to excel in the arts of swords and magic to become a Paladin. But during a visit to London in the World-side, he is assigned to bring an orphaned girl back to her family in the Otherworld. Upon their return, he finds his country in a state of fear. Tess'lah, a renegade black magician, has risen from th...Son of The Prisonland (The Myth Shadow Trilogy Book 1), by Saladin SiddiquiAylan grew up with the expectation of greatness. The half-Ashalandian son of a gypsy chief had the expectation that life and leadership would come easily to him. He didn't pay heed to the lessons of his forefathers, and when the lessons of life became too hard for him, he chose to run away from home. But the outside world was even less kind to the young gypsy. Without family, money or material comforts Aylan soon found himself involved with the darker sides of adulthood. Petty crime and shady dealings become his way of life until one day a tragic accident causes him to realize that the path he's on will eventually lead to his ruin. Intent on atoning for his sin, Aylan decides to travel back to his people and make ...What Does God Think?: Transgender People and The Bible, by Cheryl B. EvansFrom the best selling author of I Promised Not to Tell comes this thought provoking new book, What Does God Think? Presented with the idea that her transgender child was "not of God", Cheryl B. Evans set out to see what God really thinks about transgender people. What does the Bible say? Why is there such a big divide among Christians? Why do some Christians insist there is no such thing as a transgender person while other Christians accept and affirm transgender people? And most importantly, what does God think? This is an invitation to examine the scriptures and give consideration to the social, cultural, and scientific facts that impact what we believe, and the way we internally feel about transgender people. ...All's Fair in Love and Karma, by P.S. WitteAshley is a museum tour guide who is excited because she's recently started seeing a young, attractive Emergency Room doctor. Unfortunately, it's because her date, Shad, keeps having bizarre accidents that end up needing medical attention. Her best friend, Samantha, runs a new age shop that offers traditional services such as psychic readings and tarot cards, as well as more secretive "aggressively karmic" acceleration opportunities. A true friend, she keeps trying to set up Ashley with as many prospective dates as possible, sending gentleman clients Ashley's way under the pretense of "destiny". Shad takes this prophesy too much to heart, and refuses to give up on Ashley even while destiny itself keeps telling him other...The Choking Rain, by Brian K. LoweAn invisible strangler is stalking the streets of Los Angeles,. In 1932, six months before the Olympic Games are to bring relief to a Depression-battered city, men are falling dead in the rain-swept streets, their necks broken as if by an invisible noose. An ex-fighter pilot uncovers a terror plot unlike anything ever seen. But when he is struck down, his survivors must brave one of the last untamed places on Earth to learn the secret of the Invisible Death--a secret designed to destroy America's greatest cities, one by one&#8230; In the tradition of Doc Savage and The Avenger, The Choking Rain returns to the time between the wars, when nations were jockeying for power, women hadn't been liberated, and there were still wil...The Rose Of Kendall Manor: A Love Story, by TB RiggsBradford Thurman has everything a young man in late 1700s American could want. He's an esteemed Harvard graduate, gainfully employed as a doctor, and desperately in love with the lovely and devoted Rosemarie. Unfortunately, Rosemarie's father is a British Lord, and in the midst of the Revolutionary War, a young American is not the sort of man he wants his daughter marrying. Especially now that accusations of espionage have been leveled against Brad, making him a potential traitor in the eyes of the English. But Bradford is nothing if not determined, and so sets off to prove his love fierce and unending--because, though Rosemarie's father does not know, Brad and Rosemarie are already betrothed. However...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Cedar Bay Cozy Mysteries #4, by Dianne HarmanUSA TODAY and seven time Amazon All Star with the fourth boxed set in her best selling Cedar Bay Cozy mystery series. From the small town of Cedar Bay, Oregon to the East Coast, and points inbetween, no matter where she is, Kelly can't help but getting involved in solving murder mysteries. She has a lot of help from Sheriff Mike and her dogs. If you like food, mouth-watering recipes, and fast-paced page-turners, this is the series for you....SWEET ROMANCE BACK HOME: (A Clean & Wholesome Romance), by Donald W. DesaulniersThis is a sweet romantic story about trust overcoming vicious lies. While working on a fashion cruise, gorgeous young model Sheranda Swanson is swamped with temptation when wealthy fashion heir Robert du Villiers sets his sights on her. Little does Sheranda know that if she spurns Robert's advances, he will use every ounce of his cunning to turn Sheranda's sweet romance back home with Eric into a rancid nightmare. ABOUT THE AUTHOR: Donald W. Desaulniers is a retired Canadian attorney who has penned more than forty novels since his retirement. These books are available exclusively at Amazon in both E-Book and Paperback form. Please check out Donald's author page on the Amazon website. ...The Cruel Stars (Ark Royal Book 11), by Christopher NuttallA stand-alone set during the Ark Royal Era. The Royal Navy never expected to fight a full-scale interstellar war. Everyone knew the Great Powers would never risk everything on armed conflict, when there was plenty of room for everyone in outer space. But when a hostile alien force stumbles across humanity's handful of colony worlds, the Great Powers must set aside their differences and fight to preserve humanity from utter destruction. Desperate for starships and manpower, the Royal Navy embarks upon an ambitious plan of converting freighters into makeshift carriers and recruiting reservists and criminals to fill the ranks. Classed as expendable, the small carriers will be given the most dangerous missions to slow...The Rising of the Shield Hero Volume 09, by Aneko YusagiI will see to your punishment. Come at me! Yomogi, a female samurai, attacks Naofumi and his team. The Shield Hero, Naofumi, finds himself separated from his companions-and reduced to level one! With the help of Kizuna, one of the holy heroes from the new world, he is able to reunite with his friends. Naofumi prepares to battle their enemy Kyo, but then Yomogi attacks, declaring she is acting on Kyo's behalf. In the middle of battle, Naofumi notices something strange about her powerful weapon-but what is it? Find out in volume nine of this otherworldly revenge fantasy!...John Royston and the Fountain of Youth, by Trevor ElderA soldier in the American Revolutionary War falls into an underground labyrinth, and his wounds miraculously heal....Deadly Illusions, by Robert BrownCael Adler is a private detective with an eye for detail and a steady knack for solving complex cases. But when his dinner date with the stunning Kelly is interrupted, by the discovery of part of a murdered woman's torso, he doesn't at first realize that his skills will be tested to their limits. Called to remote corner of Epping Forest by his friend and Metropolitan Police veteran Tyler Easton, Cael is shocked at what he finds. But worse follows, when it becomes apparent that the murder is just the beginning of something much bigger and that a pitiless serial killer is at large. As the two men begin to unravel the horrific crimes they close in on the predator and his ruthless agenda. But all is not as it seems, an...Turkey, Pies and Alibis (Sweetfern Harbor Mystery Book 5), by Wendy MeadowsSweetfern Harbor Bed and Breakfast Cozy Mysteries can be read in one to two hours. It is perfect for those moments when you are waiting at an appointment or want to enjoy a quick read.Brenda Sheffield wishes her father would respond to her invitations to visit Sheffield Bed and Breakfast. So far only silence answers her calls and letters. Saddened that her once loving father chooses to widen the gap in their relationship is the only thing missing from Brenda's happiness. Above all, she hopes he will accept the invitation to her wedding that is coming up in less than a month. Tim Sheffield cannot understand why his only daughter wishes to marry someone who has the lowly career as Detective of a small Police Force in a town like Swee...Cranberry Glazed & Murder: An Oceanside Cozy Mystery - Book 10, by Susan GillardCould a sweet dog actually reveal who the murderer is? "Another Good One!!" ★★★★★ Heather is proud when her friend Jamie opens up a mobile pet grooming business, but it soon leads to a mystery. When a doting owner never shows to pick up her dog, they are concerned. When the owner's body is found strangled, Heather realizes she has a killer to catch. However, as she discovers more of the owner's secrets, she realizes that the only clue she can be certain of is the canine companion. Was the owner leading a double life? And which one led to her death? Armed with her Cranberry Glazed Donuts and some furry friends, Heather sets out to find some answers. <br /...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Man Who Needs You (Southern Men Don't Fall In Love Book 5), by Mia Mae LynneIt's all fun and games until the man you're after marries another woman. And the man who needs you shows up at that wedding. For Katie Pennington Leigh, love and family seemed to be out of her cards until a crazy woman teases her with a future she never thought she'd want. Jack Williams wasn't looking for a wife. Hell, he wasn't looking for anything, too concerned with raising his daughters and mourning the love he'd lost years ago. But when Katie and Jack meet, all bets are off as the two set off on a course that neither ever expected. Can you learn to be a mother when the children you love aren't your own? Can you learn to love the man who you never knew you needed and let him love yo...CHESAPEAKE COOL: A CASEY SHAW NOVEL (Mid Atlantic Adventure Series Book 1), by DON RICHFlorida real estate investor, Casey Shaw, discovers a curious online auction listing for a defunct hotel and marina on Virginia's Eastern Shore. He decides that it's an opportunity for a fresh start, as well as one to return yet another dilapidated property to its former glory. Only, this one comes with some big challenges, including a murderous drug runner, a crooked building inspector, and happens to be in an area notorious for giving outsiders a cold shoulder. Still, having had enough of the congestion and crime of southeast Florida, he wants out. He has been struggling with his conscience. He has made a fortune buying and selling properties in his native West Palm Beach. Unfortunately, he has watched properties that he had ...Today I'm a Monster: (bedtime story with vibrant poetry, written for kids 3 to 5 years of age, for 4-8 years of age), by Agnes Green"Today I am a monster I wake with a sore head I want to keep on dreaming Don't get me out of bed!" Enjoy the story of cute little monster and his powerful transformation! Agnes Green's & Trevor Judson's Today I'm A Monster is the enchanting tale of a little boy who woke up in a very bad mood indeed! From the minute he gets out of bed, he is determined to be a monster and put everyone else in a bad mood with his bad behavior. From his weary parents and upset sister, through to angering his friends and neighbors, the boy-turned-monster stops at nothing in his quest to show just what a bad little monster can do when he's in...Money Slay, by Mark PennThe immersive heroic legend of Maxwell Johnston, who learns he can transform humanity with his dreams. Maxwell Johnston displays all the frailties that people exhibit through his high adventures of love, revenge, truth, and intoxication. A race towards fame, fortune, and world peace involves finding and nullifying Osuma, a terrorist organization leader. Maxwell Johnston finds out that his competition includes Douglas Miller, a bureaucratic special security officer, and Amethyst Felucca the lucky hedonist, who also want to take a ride in the "Money Slay." Superficially, "Money Slay" is a cheeky treasure about 280 pages of blood, sex, and rhetoric. Genuinely, it is dense philosophical piece set in an extraordinary journey to batt...Shadows (Southern Comfort Series: Dahlonega Trilogy Book 2), by Lisa Clark O'NeillSabrina Paulson has seen her share of tragedy. After almost falling prey to the same man who murdered her sister, she's managed to put her life back together - but not without an emotional cost. In danger of becoming a recluse, Sabrina is surprised to discover that the one man who is instrumental in bringing her back out of her shell is the same man she's always disparaged: private investigator Duncan Ross. When a young woman goes missing, Duncan and Sabrina find themselves embroiled in a mystery that hits a little too close to home. Can she leave behind the shadows of her past long enough to help find her? ...A Case of Duplicity in Dorset (A Freddy Pilkington-Soames Adventure Book 4), by Clara BensonWhen the Duke of Purbeck throws a house party to celebrate his daughter's twenty-first birthday and present her with a family heirloom, nobody expects that the weekend will end in murder. The fabled Belsingham pearls have a history steeped in blood and slaughter dating back more than a century-and now it seems they've claimed another life, when the interfering and opinionated Professor Coddington is found dead in the library with the pearls clutched in his hand. It looks like a robbery gone wrong, but then why didn't the thief take the necklace? And how did he escape unnoticed, given that half the guests were seemingly wandering around the house at the time of the murder? House guest Freddy Pilkington-Soames has enough on his p...The Christmas Painting (Enchanted Holidays Book 1), by Avery GaleAuthor Avery Gale begins her new Enchanted Holidays novellas series with a magical Christmas treat. Warning: For Mature Adult Audiences. Contains language and actions some may find offensive. Contains sexually explicit content. There are times in everyone's life when the world comes at them at an alarming rate&#8230;for Adi Kent it all started when she lost her events planning job in Florida. When Adilei Kent returns to Boston after her father's death, she plans to oversee the sale of the mansion that's been in her family for longer than anyone can remember. Instead she finds herself walking the streets of Victorian era Boston caught up in a battle between good and evil that has the potential to change everything. <b...The Secret of the Tails, by Alexandria NicoleFriendship is something beautiful that is built from trust. These friends Alexandria, Piper and Kylee are BFF's and all they want to do is enjoy the fifth grade and hang out and have fun together. After Piper's birthday party these friends find that they are bonded for life and have to depend upon a classmate to hold a special secret. The BFF's try to navigate through life by keeping their parents out of the biggest secret they have ever held but after a close encounter, they realize that telling their parents is best. Find out what happens in this first book of The Secret of The Tails ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

PRAYER PLUS FAITH EQUALS MIRACLES: 31 DAYS OF FERVENT PRAYER, by SHARON CRITTENDENPraying through faith is not just to get what you want out of life, but it is particularly for those moments when you don't get what you want. Tough circumstances will arise, but they are no match for the inner strength and faith that resides inside of you! Living "faithless" is a self-destructive disease. Prayer cracks open doors; but hardcore faith pushes any door wide open. In this book there are 31 days of God inspired, fervent and passionate prayers, with extra writing space for journal notes inside. It is time to shift and move away from negative thinking and troubled times. Don't look to man for the answers! With all the violence, crime and political unrest that plagues our country, we must turn back to prayer! Exercise your fait...Learn French The Easy Way: French for English Speakers (French Learner Series Book 1), by Sylvain GalibertDo you want to learn French? This book walks you step by step through the basics you need to know in order to communicate in French, taking full advantage of your existing knowledge of English. - "How is English relevant?" The English language uses over 6,000 French words, words like "important", "table", "description", and thousands more. If your English is reasonably good, it's a safe bet that you already know about 3,000 French words. You don't know which ones, though. And it's not just vocabulary. French grammar is very similar to English's grammar. Learning French should be a breeze, but usually, it's not. This book validates your existing knowledge...Split Adam: Scion Saga Book 2, by Calix Leigh-Reign⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐AMAZON #1 BESTSELLING SERIES⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ Rumored to be joining the coveted MARVEL COMICS franchise, the Scion Saga Series doesn't disappoint. Split Adam flawlessly resumes the Scion Saga with Adam struggling to pick up the pieces of his youth after having lost both his biological and adoptive fathers. Unbearable nightmares,Carly's grief, the stress of being hunted by the Iksha, and various teen woes all plague him. Weighing so heavily on his mind, seemingly causing it to fracture. In an effort to save him, Carly leaves in search of answers. When she returns with the cure, it's beyond what anyone could've expected -- forcing Adam to face a part of himself that he never thought he'd liv...Undone (Unknown Trilogy Book 3), by Wendy HigginsUSA Today and New York Times bestselling author, Wendy Higgins, brings you the gripping, sensual conclusion to her apocalyptic trilogy. Amber Tate never dreamed their heart-wrenching escape from the enemy's attack would lead them to the most beautiful place she's ever seen, marred by one ugly fact; it's under enemy control. Like everywhere else in the world, Elmendorf military base in Alaska has been captured, and it's time to take it back-all of it-one base, one city at a time. After losing so much, Amber clings to the only precious person she has left, and vows to sacrifice everything to help save the Earth. Remy Haines is a lover, not a fighter, so when she finds herself in enemy territory, expected to f...Trick (Origin Book 4), by Scarlett DawnThe explosive and addicting Origin series by Scarlett Dawn dares the imagination with its next installment, TRICK. Mr. Valentine is back and he's more devious than ever. Faith Peyton has run out of time to find a husband and her name is selected on Marriage Match by the highest bidder. When she reluctantly knocks on her future husband's door, he doesn't even live there! The house belongs to the eccentric Alaric Wood, the sexiest man alive. Alaric Wood isn't a man to be trifled with. His temper is a blood-thirsty beast that shouldn't be awakened. And when a waif of a woman shows up at his private mansion, claiming to be his future wife, he's had enough of the horrors that have plagued his lif...Guarding Hope: Child of Fate Series Book 3, by Katherine DavisThe Academy is in turmoil, the Collapse looming, and Kismet and her Guardians are still reeling from a great personal loss. With no time to recuperate they must pull together even closer than ever before. Their fate brings them to the fabled city of Shangra where the few Academy survivors plan to regroup and recover their losses. It's a strange place where the Old Magic still reigns, protected from unwelcome outsiders by the mysterious Dome. Or so they think. Trouble follows Kismet as always, and despite discovering new truths about herself and others Kismet and her Guardians are forced to travel to Fairy before they are fully prepared. Doom and Zen have their own mission to carry out. They must get the word out t...What Remains True: A Novel, by Janis Thomas In this mesmerizing drama, one life-altering event catapults a family into turmoil, revealing secrets that may leave them fractured forever . . . or bind them together tighter than ever before. From the outside, the Davenports look like any other family living a completely ordinary life-until that devastating day when five-year-old Jonah is killed, and the family is torn apart. As the fury of guilt engulfs them, the Davenports slowly start to unravel, one by one. Losing her son forces Rachel to withdraw into a frayed, fuzzy reality. Her husband, Sam, tries to remain stoic, but he's consumed by regret with the choices he's made. Eden mourns her brother, while desperately fighting to regain a sense of normalcy. And...The Christmas Letter: A Cozy Mystery (A Tess and Tilly Cozy Mystery Book 1), by Kathi DaleyIf you love small towns, endearing relationships, food, animals, and a touch of murder, you will love this new mystery series by Kathi Daley, author of the popular Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery Series. Set in the small town of White Eagle Montana, the series features Tess and her dog Tilly, who spend their days delivering the latest gossip along with the daily mail. When a close friend is murdered, Tess and Tilly join forces with the reclusive genius in town to sleuth out the truth behind the shocking murder that is rocking the community as it prepares for the annual Christmas Festival. ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Dark Genius, by H. Peter Alesso A sci-fi techno-thriller - a quantum computer, the dark web, cyber-terrorists, and murder. BOOK 1: After his past academic failures and egregious family circumstances, Andrew Lawrence is looking forward to a fresh start solving the secrets of the universe. But before he can begin, his world turns into a lie. Everything is torn away from him and he's embroiled in an international fraud investigation involving quantum computer hacking and murder. Dodging the FBI while hiding from cyberterrorists, he's forced into the underworld of the dark net, anonymous encryption, and AI financial transactions. While trying to throw off the ghosts of his haunted past, he must run faster and faster to evade the ...No Tomorrows, by Doris RangelThere was never any doubt they loved each other, though it was first unacknowledged. Two such opposites: Gideon, a popular British rocker; and Sabrina, a quiet introspective poet. In the throes of personal tragedy, Gideon has come to the Texas coast seeking the privacy to grieve. Sabrina has come home to the Texas coast searching for the personal validation taken from her in a tumultuous marriage. Here, on a desolate coastal ranch, Gideon finds the peace he craves in Sabrina, and Sabrina finds the acceptance she searches for in Gideon. Inevitably, they become lovers, their liaison deeply emotional, passionate, and intense. But &#8230; no commitment, they agree. No promises. No tomorrows. When the outside world intrudes, t...To Fly or to Sink: A Young Adult Fantasy Novel, by Jayden MelbomTo Fly or to Sink
* Collin: a young struggling student whose motivation has plummeted into the deepest pits of despair after a breakup. Lost and searching for anything to fill the deep hole that his ex-girlfriend has left behind, he indulges in alcohol and drugs to stem the pain, while gaining temporary relief and what he believes to be "happiness". But then one day, at his best friend's request, he meets a boy she's currently dating. At first he thinks nothing of him, just some guy from some party she met him at, but then soon he finds himself falling into a spiral of magic and confusion, as this boy isn't all that he says he is&#8230; Want a preview of this story? Click the cover o...*
*[tr][td][/td][td]Mission Chechnya (Dr. Ann McLannley Global Health Books), by Therese Zink[/td][td]Dr. Ann McLannly's second international aid mission lands her in war-torn Chechnya. She is relieved to be doing humanitarian work again. But safety and security quickly erode as the region slides into the Second Chechen War. (Little does she know that Vladimir Putin's handling of the war, as an ex-KGB official, will catapult him on to the Russian stage.) Relief work comes to a standstill when the mission's director, Jeffrey Kent, is kidnapped. Ann remains in the region and her responsibilities morph into crisis management. The aid organization and the local team work numerous angles to secure Jeffrey's safe return. Identifying the good guys from the bad guys becomes even more complicated when Ann learns that the KGB (now called the ...[/td][/tr][tr][td][/td][td]The God Sword, by Ty Johnston[/td][td]Warrior and general, Lord Kavrik has been tasked by King Osrick to retrieve The God Sword from the city of Gloriolus where the famed blade has resided for untold centuries, in order to fulfill an ancient prophecy which would bring immortality to mankind, easing suffering and ending death itself. Yet when Kavrik lays hands upon the divine sword, he finds not all is as expected, and the fate of man rests upon him. Thus begins a journey which spans across thousands of years, from the past to the future and back, where Kavrik meets strange enemies and unlikely allies. All in the name of faith....[/td][/tr][tr][td][/td][td]Simon Rising: an After the Crash superhero novel, by Brian D Howard[/td][td]A telekinetic on the run. An FBI Agent determinted to stop him. A mob boss with a secret plan. A hitman with too much on the line. Five years ago, an alien ship crashed into the bay. Since then, vigilantes and criminals with extraordinary powers increasingly dominate headlines. A man wakes up in the hospital with no memory. He's told he is Steve Ambrose, a serial bank robber who was shot while being arrested. Everything changes when he discovers he has telekinetic powers. Hunted by FBI Special Agent Rachel Moore, and with unknown enemies around every corner, can he change who he is, or is the dark criminal everyone accuses him of being too deeply a part of his nature to escape?</sp...[/td][/tr][tr][td][/td][td]Once Buried (A Riley Paige Mystery-Book 11), by Blake Pierce[/td][td]"A masterpiece of thriller and mystery! The author did a magnificent job developing characters with a psychological side that is so well described that we feel inside their minds, follow their fears and cheer for their success. The plot is very intelligent and will keep you entertained throughout the book. Full of twists, this book will keep you awake until the turn of the last page." --Books and Movie Reviews, Roberto Mattos (re Once Gone) ONCE BURIED is book #11 in the bestselling Riley Paige mystery series, which begins with the #1 bestseller ONCE GONE (Book #1)-a free download with over 1,000 five star reviews! A serial killer is killing victims with rapid speed, and in each crime scene, he leaves an ...[/td][/tr][tr][td][/td][td]Before He Hunts (A Mackenzie White Mystery-Book , by Blake Pierce[/td][td]From Blake Pierce, bestselling author of ONCE GONE (a #1 bestseller with over 900 five star reviews), comes book #8 in the heart-pounding Mackenzie White mystery series. In BEFORE HE HUNTS (A Mackenzie White Mystery-Book , victims are turning up dead in FBI Special Agent Mackenzie White's home state of Nebraska-all shot in the back of the head, and all bearing the card "Barker Antiques." The same card her father's murderer left on his body years ago. With a sudden urgency in the present, the time has finally come for Mackenzie to face her ghosts, to face her darkest past, and to find her father's killer. But her trip back down memory lane may take her to places she'd rather not see, and to ...[/td][/tr]*


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Game Players of Meridien: Chronicles of the Second Empire (Chronicles of the Second Interstellar Empire of Mankind Book 1), by Robert I. KatzDouglas Oliver loves to play games. He's good at games, and in Meridien, the wealthiest nation on Illyria, the greatest game of all is the Game of Life, where success is measured first by survival, and second by gaining more power, more riches and more status than all the rest. Life is a difficult game, and to the victor go the spoils. Three thousand years ago, the people of Illyria were the best soldiers in the Empire. Competition is in their blood. But the Empire is long gone and the rulers of Meridien know that too much competition is dangerous. It's the job of the Guilds and the Guild Council to ensure that the rules of the Game are followed. Douglas Oliver understands what it...A Global Convergence: Exploring the economic, social, and environmental impact of globalization, by David McDonaldIn his first novel, David McDonald - an economics student at The University Of Guelph and founder of The Global Millennial - dives into the globalization discussion with a particular focus on how economic theory and history can help answer one pressing question: Has globalization been helpful or detrimental to the sustainability of our planet, and advancement of our species? McDonald begins the discussion with a brief, yet detailed summary of the history of global trade. Although it is difficult to say when true globalization began, he argues that the framework for international trade was established much sooner than some may expect. A majority of the book focuses on globalization in the 21st century. McDonald discusses the...Add It Down: Forget the Fads and Count the Calories, by Dave ReedAdd It Down is a simple, no-nonsense guide to weight loss success through the proven science of calorie restriction. In this book, the author shares his own incredible weight loss story as he walks you step-by-step through the process of tracking calories, calculating your BMR, and making better food choices to achieve real, lasting weight loss. Add It Down is chock full of advice and amusing anecdotes on topics like meal prepping, macronutrient balance, exercise, motivation, dealing with willpower and binge issues, and debunking widespread weight loss myths. Both deeply personal and profoundly inspiring, this book will give you the knowledge and confidence to get started on your own weight loss journey, all for less than the cost of a d...The Book of Initiation: Thine is the Kingdom, by Thomas TaylorThe nature of reality is not fixed, it's mutable. Mankind is not separate from the Universe, they are one and the same. As above so below, as below so above. The Will of man is the Will of the Universe. The modern world works only because people believe the world to exist as it does. What is called science, is no different than magic. It is only in the fact that people believe in science that it functions. But it is only one belief, other views are no less valid. Some ideas though, have the ability to transcend the inherent disbelief in them. That fact is a secret knowledge passed down from master to student and forms the basis of many secret orders. Each order frames their teaching based on their own interpretation of this s...Moral Support, by George ClerkinPete Trevor is surrounded by friends in need - one has been evicted, another has had his house burned down, another is in danger of losing his business. Pete's attempts to help them all and set the world aright once again are what make up his latest adventure. Whether he is providing shelter to a crowd of needy comrades, negotiating a truce between a sparring husband and wife, or matching wits with a young villain of unsurpassed cunning, Pete takes on all challenges as only he can. In the process, he learns just how much one man can do to alleviate the hardships of others, and comes to an appreciation of how a little "Moral Support" can go a very long way indeed. ...The Age of the Child, by Kristen TsetsiIt's the worst time in the nation's history of reproductive legislation for someone like Katherine, who doesn't want a child, to learn she's pregnant. The ratification of the pro-creation Citizen Amendment has not only criminalized the birth control that would have prevented Katherine's accidental pregnancy, but abortion and most miscarriages are illegal, too. In this environment, not having a child will be a challenge. Katherine isn't afraid of a challenge. 29 years later... It's probably the worst possible time in the nation's history of reproductive legislation for Millie - well, for someone like Millie - to decide rather suddenly that she wants to be pregnant. Since the recent i...Mysterious lady, by Sandra FinchJust a little warning. This story is NOT for Sari fans. I have nothing against her but I made her mean for the sake of the story plot. But I still hope you'd enjoy reading. ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Burnout Cure: (A Prescription: Romance! Book), by Jill BlakeWhen it comes to burnout, Lily Reid is an expert. Determined to turn her personal tragedy into a cautionary lesson for other physicians, she travels the country, lecturing about life balance and stress management. But her words falls on deaf ears--until she hits on a plan to appeal to a broader audience. Enter Wolf Knox, aka "Wolfman MD." He's gorgeous, charismatic, and his patients love him. So do millions of fans who follow him online, watching the music videos he makes in his spare time. Too bad Wolf believes "burnout" is synonymous with weakness. His motto? Suck it up--and if you can't handle the pressure, get the hell out of medicine. As Lily and Wolf clash over plans for a joint project, their mutual disdain give...Ladies and Gentlemen, by Anne PolliDanica Rossi wants nothing more than to make it through the next seven weeks and begin a new life with her young son; a life of which she has only been able to dream. Before that dream can become a reality however, she must meet her commitment to work at the prestigious hunter/jumper shows at the Silver Shores Equestrian Complex on the California coast. To bring her desires to fruition she must first traverse the absurdities of a narcissistic show manager and her talented, yet damaged ex-husband, and the continual jealous rages of a spoiled twenty-something who views Danica as a stumbling block to her happiness. When an unspeakable crime is committed on the show grounds, the stakes escalate further and everyone becomes a suspect&#8230;or a ...Elusive Identity: The Autism Spectrum and Recreating a Sense of Identity (I've been there too Darl Book 2), by Karletta AbianacMasking. Blindly trusting. Losing a sense of self. Creating an Identity. Karletta finds herself without a sense of self at times. It can launch a new way of experiencing life. Get an insiders view of the joys and reasons for recreating an identity from scratch. This is a memoir about having an elusive self-identity and recreating a sense of self. Elusive Identity is the second book in the 'I've been there too Darl' Autism memoir series. You can keep updated on her writing and provide feedback on future books through Karletta's email list at http://eepurl.com/cBDCmH...The Casualties of Wrath, by T.C. ChristopherTrapped in the chaos of war, a man fights to save the love of his life! Caught between a war-torn South Africa and building a new life with his wife, Micah Pietersen struggles with the reality of being a stateless exile. The war for water has ruined his once-great home. His adopted home of Chile, the birthplace of his wife, Sofia, teeters on the edge of its own civil war. The young couple works together, hoping to save the lives of the refugees fleeing the African state. Until the tragic conflict drags over the border and rips Micah away from Sofia, now lost in her nightmare across the ocean. The Casualties of Wrath tells the story of a man trapped in the chaos of war, and how far he needs to go to save his wife in the...Alien Invasion Sci-Fi Horror Thriller with Forbidden Love (Adult Horror Book): The Long, Lost Exit Home, by Chris RobertsThe debut novel from Chris Roberts, The Long, Lost Exit Home, is a new addition to the great horror sci-fi traditions of Stephen King and Dean Koontz. "The reader encounters pulse pounding, unspeakable razor slashing horror in this terrifying thriller about the invasion of ferocious giant creatures that leaves you with a hair-raising ending of delicious surprise! Where fantasy meets hard core reality, the intriguing sub plot is woven into the story in such a way as to draw the reader far deeper into the story-not allowing your captivation to be broken. You feel compelled to continue to read and to savor each twist that the author delivers with each passing page. The climactic ending is riveting, I vor...Haunted by the Devil (Soul Salvager Book 1), by Bill HiattChris is nothing if not stubborn. The woman he loves is trapped in Hell, and he's determined to free her even though everyone who finds out about his quest thinks he has no hope of success. They could be right. He doesn't have any idea how to rescue someone from Hell. Even worse, his lack of faith robs him of the best methods to combat demons. Can love really conquer all? To find out, Chris will have to risk his life--and maybe his own soul....The Painting Murders: A Paranormal Painting Mystery- The Beginning, by J.S DonovanNewlywed artist Ellie Batter has it all: the perfect husband, the dream job and a nice cushion of money earned through years of sacrifice and hard work. After creating her latest masterpiece, Ellie's entire world is flipped upside down. What caused her to paint the bloodied stranger? Ellie didn't know, but days later a woman of the painting's exact likeness is found dead. Obsessed with finding answers, Ellie quickly becomes the next target of a mysterious killer hunting artists throughout the city of Northampton, Massachusetts....Exact Thinking in Demented Times: The Vienna Circle and the Epic Quest for the Foundations of Science, by Karl SigmundA dazzling group biography of the early twentieth-century thinkers who transformed the way the world thought about math and science Inspired by Albert Einstein's theory of relativity and Bertrand Russell and David Hilbert's pursuit of the fundamental rules of mathematics, some of the most brilliant minds of the generation came together in post-World War I Vienna to present the latest theories in mathematics, science, and philosophy and to build a strong foundation for scientific investigation. Composed of such luminaries as Kurt Gödel and Rudolf Carnap, and stimulated by the works of Ludwig Wittgenstein and Karl Popper, the Vienna Circle left an indelible mark on science. <i...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Risk The Wings Of Sisterhood, by J. EvangelistiTwo polar opposites meet at State College. Julie Pastel learns there are advantages to taking risks. Burkie Vivid learns that fame comes to those that least expects it...as does a true friend. Julie spouts Shakespeare when annoyed or anxious, never dated in high school, and views the romantic world through books and movies. She comes from a modest background, is not athletic, is on her way to college on Scholarship, never had a true friend and never takes risks. That is about to change when she meets the outrageous, outgoing, outspoken, wealthy Burkie who desires the attention of boys, is a tremendously gifted athlete, makes poor decisions, and loves to take risks. Burkie has plans for the uptight Julie to introduce ...Jessica's Footprints, by J. R. EvangelistiExtraterrestrial children must be reunited before they can return home. Atmospheric ionic transgression, electro kinetic propulsion, exceeding the speed of light, this is Science Fiction with a touch of the paranormal and a true mystery. The story starts in 20,000 BC in Australia where two children a girl age nine and a boy age six walk to the edge of a marsh where tragedy strikes. In current times, a seventeen year old girl named Jessica involved on an archeological field trip near Lake Mungo, New South Wales, finds the footprints left 20,000 years earlier that became known as "Jessica's Footprints." We fast forward twenty years to find the trajectory of Jessica's life has changed as ...Novum Chronicles: (The Complete Novum Series), by Joseph RheaAs the last descendants of Earth struggle to survive beneath the surface of an alien water planet, one man's discovery will lead him on a journey of redemption, while he fights to save what's left of his world. Jacob Stone is a young man haunted by his past. When he reluctantly accepts a job to help pay for a transport submarine he inherited but doesn't want, he inadvertently awakens an ancient and terrible power. Its arrival triggers a chain of events that could destroy what's left of the human race or be the key to its future. But, is it a future he's willing to fight for, let alone die for? This is the complete 5-book Novum series combined into one massive (>600 page) volume! ...True Hearts, by Pamela FergusonGolden Heart Award Winning Author Lilac. Where paths cross, sparks fly and love blooms. Even though it sometimes feels like she lives in a fishbowl, hair salon manager Sunny DeStefano loves small-town life. When self-made businessman Buck Day returns to Lilac for a family wedding, Sunny realizes her feelings for him are as strong as ever. Will gossip and judgmental people keep them apart? Buck once believed that moving away from Lilac would help him escape his family's troubled past and get over his crush on Sunny. Now that he's back, he realizes he wants a family of his own. Will Sunny risk getting involved with a loner whose family is as broken as his?...The Reality Pact, by Christy MarieRachel Rue is having a bad day, one that can't be fixed with tequila or chocolate, even the good kind. What started as the day the biggest story of her career was set to air ended with her world in shambles. Rachel is a hard-driving news producer, after all, and her job is her life. And that life is over. Faced with no options, a woman dedicated to the truth takes a job as second assistant producer on "Beautiful Lives," a reality TV show in Tampa, Fla., that showcases the shenanigans of allegedly high class women. They don't play nice -- with her or each other. As she navigates the minefield that has become her new reality, Rachel falls hard for the gorgeous Major League Baseball star boyfriend of one of the ...Murder at Le Bijou Bistro: Northwest Cozy Mystery Series (Northwest Cozy Mysteries Book 5), by Dianne HarmanWhen the wrong person's murdered, just who was the intended victim of death by chocolate cake? Was it the retired mobster, Al De Duco? Could it have been an act of jealousy by his ex-girlfriend, Kitten Knight, or an act of revenge by Mario Carlucci, a long-time enemy of his from Al's days with the Mafia in Chicago? Or was the intended victim Al's wife of two weeks, Cassie, the very popular food critic who writes the Food Spy column for The Seattle Times? But who would want to murder Cassie? Maybe it was Myles Lambert, the food critic she was filling in for at the Times and who was jealous of her success. Then there's the Gourmand's Guide to Good Eats food blogger, Jessica Simmons, who'd always hated Cassie. O...Her Spy to Hold (Spy Games Book 2), by Paula AltenburgWhen weapons placement expert Dr. Irina Glasov's top secret military project is compromised, Irina has only one place to turn. All work and no play, espionage definitely isn't her game. Intelligence officer Kale Martin is all-in to help the reserved but very sexy Dr. Glasov find her man, and getting the brilliant software engineer to let down her guard long enough for things to heat up between them quickly becomes a game Kale plays to win. Irina's not foolish enough to trust a man who lies for a living, and she's well aware Kale's been lying to her. Can they work together to figure out who's hacking into her computer system before her professional-and personal-reputations are ruined? Why wait...Alyce Leaves Wonderland, by Nataisha HillAlyce is "dying" to move out of her parent's home 
*Unfortunately, she was never taught to be careful what she wished for...*
Everyday life is predictable for the intellectual, redheaded and green eyed beauty, Alyce Wilson. As a sheltered only child, her mother enforced Alyce's focus on academics, which landed her a full scholarship at a University in Washington D.C where her best friend is attending. She couldn't wait for the change in her humdrum routine. Unfortunately, Alyce quickly realizes that her independency isn't the wonderland she envisioned. Alyce's fantasies of freedom and an exotic adulthood turns into a nightmare of deadly deceptions and hidden family secrets. ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Night City, by Pat PfliegerThe night the Bloody Mother took over, all the children in the City woke at the same instant ... Since her soldier parents went to fight in the war, Janira Pangborn's life has changed again and again. First she went to live with her grandfather in the city where her father grew up. Then her mother was killed. When she finds the piece of quartz knocked off the Dutchman's statue on City Hall, her life changes again. Her grandfather is injured, and Janira goes to live with foster children and the mysterious Ms. Wise. That's not all. Carrying the quartz stone, Janira can hear ghosts and see people from the past. Stained-glass windows move. And she's ... invisible. But now she's caught in a struggle betwee...A Vampire's Tale, by Maya TylerThe best laid plans&#8230; Marisa Clements was never satisfied writing the 'gossip column' in the local paper so she quit her job to follow her dream of writing fiction. Floundering in an unforgiving industry, she wrote about vampires, a popular subject she considered fascinating but as real as unicorns, to pay the rent. Corgan Halton was tired of human misconceptions about vampires. He planned on telling Marisa his story and end his existence. It was no coincidence Corgan selected Marisa to write his story. With the ability to see the future, he knew she would be a major part of it. He knew she would be the one to help him die, but in doing so, she'd be doomed to the same fate. Once they met, their futures would be ...Darkside Earther, by Bradley HornerThe Ring above the Earth is on the verge of being invaded by the overpopulated planet. Both the elites and the equally advanced Earthers are positioning themselves for devastation and tragedy. Axel just wants to keep his girlfriend -- It's a real shame about the war they began....Deadly Fashion (The Deadly Series Book 3), by Kate ParkerWhy would a man, knowing his life was in danger, turn his back on his killer? In pre-war London, Olivia Denis wins a plum assignment from her newspaper when she meets the glamorous French fashion designer, Mimi Mareau. Mimi has it all - wealth, talent, acclaim, and a British duke for a lover. But on her first visit to Mimi's new Mayfair house of haute couture, Olivia finds something else - the body of an unknown man. Mimi and her three French assistants say they don't know the man, but is that true? As Olivia spends time around the salon, she learns at least one of the women knew the dead man and all four women are lying. A British agent in possession of a terrible secret, an attempt on the life of a British...Cookies and Scream (Baker Street Cozy Mysteries Book 2), by CeeCee JamesUSA Today Best Selling Author.Tour guide Georgie Tanner has always encouraged her clients to enjoy the realism of an American Revolutionary War reenactment - but today things got a little too real. When one of the actors doesn't get back up after the battle, the crowd is horrified to find out he's really been shot. Patrick Armstrong, local high school teacher, is dead. Georgie's old high school friend, Terry Brooks, is arrested for the murder. A man with a young wife and a baby, he seems the least unlikely suspect. But, with hundreds of people as witnesses, there's no denying he was the one who pulled the trigger. He begs Georgie for help, and she's determined to do her best. After all, he'd never do something l...Rules-Free VRMMO Life: Volume VIII: Trial of the Gods, by Stuart GrosseZayn Darkmore's journey through the Tribeslands was memorable, to say the least. Whether it was slaughtering an entire tribe of goblins in a dark ritual that kicked open a door to one of the lower planes, or slaughtering a tribe of trolls because they were being trolls, or even just swinging by one of his baby mamas' home to see how she was doing, nothing he did could be called dull. Now, after fighting his way through a dungeon that had the biggest bug problem he's ever seen, Zayn is setting his sights on the dwarven kingdoms, to fulfill a promise he made months ago. What could possibly go wrong? ------------------------------------- Author's Note: If you haven't guessed, there's going to be all kinds of nastines...Ruins of a Lost Sun: A Steampunk Fantasy Adventure (A Lost Sun Adventure Book 1), by Riley MorrisonDarkness begins to fall-and there is only one man who can stop it&#8230; Artorius Forgmon is an explorer of great renowned, adventuring places few dare tread. Darkness and danger are second nature to Forgmon and his three companions-one a dashing rogue, the other an expert archer and the last, one very loyal dog. Then the lights of their underground homeland begin to go out, and the four are tasked with finding the part that will prevent their home descending into eternal night. Heading deep into the unmapped regions beyond the human realm, they encounter savage beasts, silent ruins and accidentally awaken the deadly mechanical monstrosities born of the ancient world. <h...Beneath The Stone, by Matthew L. SelbyIn a universe of mediocrity came&#8230; Gnomes. Somewhere in the far reaches of the multiverse on another plane of existence lies a small world populated entirely by gnomes. Much like fond round fellows populating gardens everywhere these gnomes etch out a humble happy existence in harmony with the world around them. That is&#8230; until a gnome dares to be different&#8230; The prince and heir to the throne is a risk-taker, his hobby spelunking. Through the grapevine the prince Alfred Hanseldorf has heard of a mysterious unexplored cave in the wildlands where no gnome dare tread alone. Near the new frontier city of Alzharbad one gnome and his two new companions will brave the underworld and discover its secrets. Will t...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Incredible Cousins and the Magic Caboose, by M. E. GerhardtSix cousins discover an abandoned train caboose in the woods and decide to make it their clubhouse. When they discover the caboose has magic powers, they settle in and start having the time of their lives. But, one day a witch shows up, says the clubhouse belongs to her and demands they return it to her. When they refuse, a struggle begins that might just cost the cousins a lot more than their beloved clubhouse....Izzie Firecracker and the last of the family diamonds: A sparkling, fun, and uplifting novel about second chances, by Janet Butler MaleConfrontation-shy Carlotta is sick of her layabout lentil-obsessed boyfriend but doesn't know how to get rid of him. Posh Portia discovered her husband in bed with the chauffeur, and that's left her flummoxed. And meek Martha is fantasising about murdering her husband before he can run off with what's left of her family inheritance. Izzie Firecracker is an unconventional therapist in 1990's London. Without the typical straitlaced, po-faced attitude exhibited by her peers, she keeps things light, and casual. Clients relax around her and let their guards down. She has a different way of doing things, but it works. Her skills are tested when the three desperate women turn up within hours of each other. She wants to...Broken Worlds: The Awakening (A Sci-Fi Mystery), by Jasper T. ScottFROM THE USA TODAY BESTSELLING AUTHOR OF DARK SPACE Discounted from $4.99 until January 29th! THEY WENT TO SLEEP ON EARTH, BUT WHERE DID THEY WAKE UP? Darius Drake is desperate to save his daughter, Cassandra. So desperate he's willing to risk their lives in Cryo-sleep to give her a future. But the dark, freezing vault where he wakes up is nothing like the luxurious Florida hospital he remembers. Everything about this place is alien to him, even the language. Little does he know how alien it really is. Darius and his daughter go exploring their new surroundings with a few others from the cryo pods, and they soon discover frozen, mutilated bodies everywhere. The dead are wearing strange uniforms, and t...Imperator, by Nick Cole***LIMITED $0.99 SALE through January 24th, $2.99 thereafter!***

Warrior. Slave. Survivor. Emperor. As a crumbling Galactic Republic falls to the relentless assault of a merciless foe, so begins the rise of an enigmatic emperor intent on saving a corrupt galaxy-spanning civilization from itself&#8230; and from something much darker that lies beyond the reaches of the known. Just as the reins of power fall into his iron-fisted grasp, an assassination attempt by a hidden cabal within his own inner circle jeopardizes every plan he has set in motion for his Dark Legion, his Imperial Navy, and his ultimate conquest of the stars. But the assassins have no idea who they are actually dealing with...Missing Person: The Beginning, by James HuntThe small town of Deville, Washington holds a population of less than ten thousand people. In addition to its annual fall cider festival, it also boasts one of the lowest crime rates in the state. It's an idyllic little town, where people escape the big city to enjoy nature. For Chase Grant, it was a fresh start, a new beginning. But when the family down the street disappears, Grant is forced to confront a past that he had thought he'd left behind. ...The Painting Murders: A Paranormal Painting Mystery- The Beginning, by J.S DonovanNewlywed artist Ellie Batter has it all: the perfect husband, the dream job and a nice cushion of money earned through years of sacrifice and hard work. After creating her latest masterpiece, Ellie's entire world is flipped upside down. What caused her to paint the bloodied stranger? Ellie didn't know, but days later a woman of the painting's exact likeness is found dead. Obsessed with finding answers, Ellie quickly becomes the next target of a mysterious killer hunting artists throughout the city of Northampton, Massachusetts....Animals and the Shaping of Modern Medicine: One Health and its Histories (Medicine and Biomedical Sciences in Modern History), by Abigail Woods This book is open access under a CC BY 4.0 license. This book breaks new ground by situating animals and their diseases at the very heart of modern medicine. In demonstrating their historical significance as subjects and shapers of medicine, it offers important insights into past animal lives, and reveals that what we think of as 'human' medicine was in fact deeply zoological. Each chapter analyses an important episode in which animals changed and were changed by medicine. Ranging across the animal inhabitants of Britain's zoos, sick sheep on Scottish farms, unproductive livestock in developing countries, and the tapeworms of California and Beirut, they illuminate the multi-species dimensions of modern medicine and its ...The Austen Escape, by Katherine Reay Falling into the past will change their futures forever. Mary Davies finds safety in her ordered and productive life. Working as an engineer, she genuinely enjoys her job and her colleagues-particularly a certain adorable and intelligent consultant. But something is missing. When Mary's estranged childhood friend, Isabel Dwyer offers her a two-week stay in a gorgeous manor house in England, she reluctantly agrees in hopes that the holiday will shake up her quiet life in just the right ways. But Mary gets more than she bargained for when Isabel loses her memory and fully believes she lives in Jane Austen's Bath. While Isabel rests and delights in the leisure of a Regency lady, attended by other costume-c...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village, by Ronesa AveelaThe day fire and ice erupt from the sky, everything changes forever for twelve-year-old Theo. He discovers that dragons are real when Lamia, a three-headed monster, kidnaps his sister. A witch and a talking magpie help him open the portal to Dragon Village, a land he knows only from myth, a place filled with terrifying creatures. A young woodland nymph befriends him when he arrives. He must learn to trust his instincts as he searches for a way to defeat Lamia before the dragon sacrifices his sister. In his journey, he uncovers secrets that reveal that only he can save the mystical land. In this book, you will discover some of the terrifying creatures from Bulgarian and Slavic mythology. Some you may know by other names: Samodivi ...Whispered Voices (Storm Voices Book 1), by Victoria LK WilliamsA close call with nature gives Mac more than an feathered scar. She now has the ability to hear the thoughts of a killer. A fairy kiss or a curse? Mac needs to find out and time is running out before the murderer strikes again. Can she clear her best friend and stop another murder?...The Golden Helm: More Tales from the Edge of Sleep, by Victoria RandallTwelve fantasy and sci-fi tales. If you wander long in the realms on the edge of sleep, you may begin to see strange visions. You may hear the lonely calling of the sea people, and catch the glint of a golden helm with the power to change the fate of kingdoms. You may hear the gibbering of a horde of monsters, lurking for unsuspecting travelers.You may meet a strange rodent-like alien, who only wants to borrow your library card. You might see a tree with a single potent apple swelling on its branch, or a strange machine flickering in and out of time and reality. You might glimpse the horn of a unicorn piercing the mist. You might overhear the hours passing, soft footed, down the halls of eternity, or even hear the howling of...Keep Her Safe: An absolutely gripping suspense thriller, by Richard ParkerIn the blink of an eye, she's gone. Maggie's daughter Penny is her whole world&#8230; and she'd do anything to protect her. So when Maggie wakes one night to find a strange woman in her home, she runs to barricade herself in her bedroom with her child. Because Maggie knows why she's come&#8230; 'Will get your heart rate pumping&#8230; had me hooked&#8230; gripping. Will have you holding your breath&#8230; An amazing thriller.' 5 stars, Between the Pages Book Club 'Brace yourself. This story goes at a break-neck, breathless pace right from the first page. Heart in mouth&#8230; it's ingenious.' 5 stars, Books and Artwork 'OMG&#8230; you are in for one hell of a ...Cherry Pie Or Die (Baker Street Cozy Mysteries Book 1), by CeeCee JamesUSA Today Best Selling Author. With free recipes!After a traumatic life event, Georgie Tanner returns to her hometown to start her life over... at 31 years old. Add sporadic memory loss to the mix and Georgie is a certified hot mess. Luckily, Aunt Cecelia is there with a job for Georgie. She might not feel able to take on the world, but she's think she's up for taking tourists through Gainesville, Pennsylvania's historic downtown. The place is as American as apple pie, steeped in rich Revolutionary history, Amish settlements, ghost stories, and colonial manors. Georgie knew it was a safe place to go to piece back her memories. After all, what could go wrong in a sleepy town like this?<...Beneath, by Perrin BriarEnjoy The Descent, 28 Days Later, and 30 Days of Night? Then you'll love Beneath! Dig deep enough and you'll always find the Devil. With the increasing disappearance of miners and a mysterious groan from deep under the earth, rumors begin to circulate of an ancient and deadly curse. When Mason's friend goes missing, he leads the search for his good friend. He slips and falls, crashing into an old, disused segment of the pit. Surrounded by evil creatures in the pitch darkness, can he find his way out to warn the locals? Or will the monsters escape and wreak havoc before he gets the chance? Enjoy this thrilling page-turner FREE now! <br...Challenges (Frank Kurns Stories of the UnknownWorld Book 4), by Natalie GreyTabitha has one night to challenge her past, and her belief in herself. Normally, a person would fail. However, Tabitha has an ace in the hole. A female vampire with hundreds of years of life and wisdom and she is willing to protect Tabitha and tell her the truth. Whether Tabitha wants it, or not. And whether the Vampire wants to hurt others is not in question. It is what her Queen would expect. And Gabrielle will make it happen, like it or not. "We kind of thought you have covered that with shoes&#8230;" Bethany Anne has a challenge for her team, it's just they don't know what it is, exactly. At first, the th...Marsh's Valley, by C.J. PetitRachel looked down at her husband's dead body, the long knife protruding from his gut. She knew she'd be hanged or shot if she stayed in Missoula, so she'd have to run. But where could she go? The only place that came to mind was the hidden valley northwest of town. It was owned by a loner named Marsh Anderson, whom she had never met. She was going to have to bet her life that he wouldn't turn her in to the sheriff, the brother of her dead husband....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Inspire Brazil: Travel inspiration for your trip to Brazil, by Globe SoupFrom dreamy palm-fringed beaches to rain-forests teeming with wildlife and rugged mountain vistas. Inspire Brazil will open your eyes to the wonders that await you in this vibrant South American country....An Affair so Right (Rebel Hearts Book 4), by Heather BoydFalling in love is the worst complication&#8230; When a fire destroys her home, Theodora Dalton loses not only her every last possession, but her beloved father as well. Her nearest neighbor, Quinn Ford, graciously offers temporary lodgings to Theodora and her mother, but if she's going to see them on their feet sooner than later, she'll need employment. To that end, she convinces the viscount to employ her as his secretary. In her new position, she can manage Quinn's disastrously unorganized affairs-while also attempting to prove her father's death was more than mere accident. She has only to avoid the incredibly irresistible distraction that is the viscount himself. Quinn, Viscount Maitland, has paternal troubl...Rearing and Tending Dogs: Humans' Best Friend for Disaster Survival - Hunt, Herd and Guard, by Dorg WootenThis book series is written in the way for fun reading in order to reduce stress from our daily life hassles as we are usually busy trying to earn a living. This book should help its readers gain some important knowledge about understanding their pet. However, sometimes, no matter how funny or humorous we are to phrase our sentences from the fact that we accumulated from, those factual pieces of references are way more astonishing and astounding. Fun! Fun! Fun! This is a stress-relieving book - even if you don't have a dog (yet). If you spend more time on your dog rather than concentrating on other issues, you are actually diverting your attention and also mitigating your own tensions. We are very serious about rearing and t...2018 Numerology Guidebook: Plan, Schedule and Organize Your Year for Success, by Leonie HopeThe Secret Weapon to Creating a Better life for You and your family Feeling lost, unhappy, and unsure what the next step is? What if you could know in advance the opportunities, challenges, trends and influences in store for the year or a specific date? The 2018 Numerology Guidebook explains what these are and how to use them to your advantage. It offers a way to tap into numerology using your personal nine-year cycle. It identifies where you are now and where you're going for the year, so you can successfully plan your journey. Each number vibrates at its own frequency and resonates with specific tasks, activities and events. These change with the days, months and years of the calendar.</p...Crime Interrupted: A Buck Taylor Novel, by Chuck Morgan When news of Mexican gang activity reaches local authorities in Durango, Colorado, the bucolic peace of the small town is shattered. Realizing the severity of the threat, the sheriff's office reaches out for assistance. With years of hard-earned experience, Senior Agent Buck Taylor from the Colorado Bureau of Investigation is unquestionably the man for the job. As talented a sleuth as there ever was, Buck is known for his dogged determination. Buck's last case-a gruesome triple homicide in Teller County-has served as a productive distraction from the grief etched into his heart by the recent death of his wife of thirty-five years. Now, as he turns his attention to the trouble in Durango, Buck f...The Serpent's Fang (The Treasure Huntress Book 1), by Ryan MullaneyThe life of the Treasure Huntress is about to change forever... Athlete-turned-adventurer Simone Cassidy has made quite a name for herself in the area of treasure hunting in a few short years, but it's the quiet life she enjoys the most, the freedom of floating along from one adventure to the next. She didn't expect the next opportunity to come in the form of the United States government showing up with information about her parents, who died on a military base when she was still an infant. The proposition: help locate the lost Aztec city of Aztlan and bring back the artifact known as The Serpent's Fang - a fabled ceremonial dagger used in ritual human sacrifice. Possess...Heart of a Huntsman (A Huntsman's Fate Book 1), by Liam ReeseOrphaned by an assassin's blade, Besmir spends his youth on the fringes of society. He grows into a hunstman of some note, suitable to put food on the Duke's table, if unfit to join the meal. His simple, meager life is thrown into chaos when he finds himself approached by Zaynorth, an illusion mage who has come in search of Besmir, bearing a remarkable truth: the huntsman is far more than he knows himself to be. Along with his apprentice, Keluse, Besmir follows Zaynorth to a new and distant land where he will vie for a throne stolen by the very man responsible for his parents death. In Heart of a Huntsman, an orphan of noble birth must rally the people of a foreign land to his cause and lead them against a t...Paper Stars: An Ordinary Magic Story, by Devon MonkOne magical holiday. Some assembly required... Police Chief Delaney Reed loves the holidays in Ordinary, Oregon, the beach town where gods vacation and monsters reside. But this year, she has a lot on her plate. It isn't just the creature who follows her home, or the terrible storm barreling toward town. It isn't that Mrs. Yates's penguin has been stolen. Again. It's that her boyfriend, Ryder Bailey, has been gone for two months and is growing more distant. She's beginning to think she knows why. But when a demon, a dragon, and a god bearing unusual gifts get thrown on top of her to-do list, Delaney decides to roll up her sleeves and make this holiday unforgettable. One disaster at a time....


----------



## KBoards Admin

ARCANUM ASTRAY: The Remarkable Adventures of Master Professor Lucius k. Henry, S.M.*: Book One - MAGIC IS DISAPPEARING!, by Edmund A.M. BataraFrom the Author of The Accidental Archmage Series. Excerpt below. An alternate history. With fantasy and magic spicing the mix. A battle won. A Duke victorious. History changed with one missed deadly blow. Three hundred years after winning the decisive Battle of Nancy, the royal house of Charles the Bold had turned a dukedom into an Empire. That's the world of Master Professor Lucius Henry. High Mage of the Order of the Sacrum Abies. Summus Magister. High Professor-at-Large of the Imperial University of Learning, the elite institution of higher magical education in the Empire of Burgundy. Magical knowledge had flourished and evolved for more than three hundred years. A tool, for better...Born This Way, by Tammy FerebeeBeing yourself should never come at this price. Joseph is the son anyone would wish to have-anyone except his pastor father, that is. Joseph is gay, and where he comes from, his sexual orientation makes him a pariah. Tormented by the incorrigible denizens of his unprogressive Southern town, Joseph finds himself desperate for support from other members of the LGBT community. He turns to the internet with the hope of finding it, and, unexpectedly, Joseph finds more. Bruce. An unlikely virtual friendship between Joseph and Bruce grows into something more, leading to a seemingly fated meeting. Joseph's future suddenly looks brighter than ever, but no one could've ever predicted what would transpire after the two fina...Cyborg (The Deep Wide Black Book 1), by JCH RigbyA military science fiction thriller portraying a dystopian future of corporation greed, exploitation and deadly secrets. It started as just another assignment. Invited by big-hitting corporation ARTOK, combat journalist David Chambers, is visiting the planet Parnassus to report on the 'Human Enhancement Programme' when he witnesses the unthinkable, a crash site of an alien ship. The huge structure contained alien bodies and, more importantly, alien technology, but, before Chambers could digest the scene, a rival corporation invades, and Chambers barely escapes with his life. Chambers retreats to the safety of his habitat of Orchard accompanied by Richter...They Called Me Margaret, by Florence OsmundMargaret Manning has spent the better part of her life conforming to the expectations of other people-first her father, then her husband. To break from this tradition, she becomes a writer of cozy mysteries and is in the process of living out her dream of opening her own bookstore-The Indie Book Nook-featuring self-published authors. But when she perceives her husband is behaving similarly to some of the unscrupulous characters in her books, she fears that she will lose him or-maybe even worse-that she is losing her mind. While abandonment is nothing new to Margaret-she hasn't seen or heard from her mother since she was six years old-the fear of losing her husband is devastating. As she struggles to find the stre...Hotel Constellation: Notes from America's Secret War in Laos, by David L. HaaseIt's 1970. War rages in Viet Nam, while intense, sometimes violent protests against it rage at home. Impelled to test his courage against that of his WWII hero father, college student David L. Haase arranges to study at the Buddhist University in Saigon. Detained on arrival and quickly deported from Viet-Nam, he searches for a way to get back in. Instead, he stumbles into the secret CIA war next door in Laos. For the next two years, he witnesses the unraveling of the American politico-military strategy, the decimation of a primitive hill tribe people, and the destruction of a tiny jungle kingdom, all of which he laboriously transcribes in limp, lined school notebooks each day. Those handwritten notes became this memoir of a yo...Echoes From The Water: (A Dangerous Waters Thriller Series: Book One), by David BannerBrandon Waters had no interest in following in his parents' footsteps. Son of two of the greatest detectives Florida had even seen, Brandon Waters wanted no part of the dangerous and transient lifestyle he grew up around. That feeling only intensified when his parents disappeared suddenly, leaving him to care for his little brother on the mean sun-soaked streets of Miami. Now ten years later, Brandon's little brother is fingered for a murder he knows he couldn't have committed. To save Micah from the death penalty, Brandon will be forced to dive into the case that stole his parents from him, face down the dangers they couldn't, and unravel the sort of mystery that could only thrive in the swamps of Florida. <b...Missing Person: The Beginning, by James HuntThe small town of Deville, Washington holds a population of less than ten thousand people. In addition to its annual fall cider festival, it also boasts one of the lowest crime rates in the state. It's an idyllic little town, where people escape the big city to enjoy nature. For Chase Grant, it was a fresh start, a new beginning. But when the family down the street disappears, Grant is forced to confront a past that he had thought he'd left behind. ...The Daughter: A gripping psychological thriller with a twist you won't see coming, by Lucy Dawson'Gripped me and didn't let go until the wickedly twisted ending.' Jenny Blackhurst, author of How I Lost You. A heartbreaking and unputdownable psychological thriller perfect for fans of B A Paris, K.L. Slater and The Girl on the Train. You lost your daughter. You will never forgive yourself. Now someone's determined to make you pay&#8230; Seventeen years ago, something happened to Jess's daughter Beth. The memory of it still makes her blood run cold. Jess has tried everything to make peace with that day, and the part she played in what happened. It was only a brief moment of desire&#8230; but she'll pay for it with a lifetime of guilt. To distance herself from the mistakes of the pas...


----------



## KBoards Admin

The Break Up Guide For Men: The Ultimate Guide To Rebuilding Your Life After A Breakup. To Get From Where You Are, To Where You Want To Be. (break up, relationship, ex, men, women,), by Shomarri R. DiazUse These Powerful Relationship Secrets To Immediately Eliminate The Pain Of A Break Up Today! The risk of having your heart broken is always present in any kind of romance. Sadly, a heartbreak happens. The good news is it doesn't have to be the end. It doesn't have to turn you into a nasty person. Worst of all, it doesn't have to turn you off to the whole concept of loving or being loved. Finally, it doesn't have to hurt forever! Sure, it hurts right now. It may seem like it's going to hurt so bad for so long. However, this is temporary. This too shall pass. Your current weakness is your strength. Yes. Seriously. How? This is obviously a low point in your emotional/romantic life. Don't let this episode of pain, do...Finding Julie (When the Music's In You), by Doris RangelCan love ever be forgotten? Following a minor accident, Julie Stuart awakens to find she has lost her memory. Psychosomatic, the doctors tell her because all she has forgotten is her marriage and the husband who went with it. James Stuart fell hard for a warm and funny Julie, but the second he slid his ring on her finger she became the proverbial ice princess, a cold shell of a woman more than willing to warm his bed but in the daytime wanting nothing to do with him. After three years, he's had enough and files for divorce. When James receives a phone call advising that Julie has been hurt in an accident, the divorce is put on hold as he goes to her side. To his shock, the delightful girl he'd once courted g...The Talk We Never Had: 35 Years After Suicide, Dad Returns From Grave To Save His Son, by Steve JohnsonThirteen "dark days" knock Stan Jackson to his knees - he's been dwelling on life's low points way too much - and he contemplates drinking from his father's yellow "suicide cup." Horrified his son might make the same mistake he made 35 years ago, Horton Jackson returns from the grave, hell bent on keeping that from happening. "Meet me in the graveyard, noon tomorrow," Horton's note says. He doesn't sign it but he doesn't have to because his looping old-school cursive is as distinctive as John Hancock's signature on the Declaration of Independence - and Stan recognizes it immediately, eager to talk with the father who left him behind. It's no sure thing - but maybe the graveside chat will save his life. Sta...Hotbloods, by Bella ForrestVampires have never been so hot... Million-bestselling author Bella Forrest returns with an all-new paranormal romance! One last adventure. That's all Riley wants before heading off to college and parting ways with her two best friends. Spending their last summer together on a Texas farm in the middle of nowhere isn't quite as exciting as they'd planned... That is, until they stumble upon secrets no human should know. Men who appear and disappear. A giant wing hidden in the creek. Screams ...Heart of a Huntsman (A Huntsman's Fate Book 1), by Liam ReeseOrphaned by an assassin's blade, Besmir spends his youth on the fringes of society. He grows into a hunstman of some note, suitable to put food on the Duke's table, if unfit to join the meal. His simple, meager life is thrown into chaos when he finds himself approached by Zaynorth, an illusion mage who has come in search of Besmir, bearing a remarkable truth: the huntsman is far more than he knows himself to be. Along with his apprentice, Keluse, Besmir follows Zaynorth to a new and distant land where he will vie for a throne stolen by the very man responsible for his parents death. In Heart of a Huntsman, an orphan of noble birth must rally the people of a foreign land to his cause and lead them against a t...Murder & Marble Cake: A Culinary Cozy Mystery (Comfort Cakes Cozy Mysteries Book 1), by Nancy McGovernRachel Rowan yearns for a new start. So, ready for change and up for a challenge, she has decided to relocate to the beautiful coastal town of Swaddle, California to pursue her lifelong dream of opening her very own bakery! And, as a self-professed "Queen of Cakes", she can't wait to show the world what she can do! Sadly, not everyone shares her enthusiasm. While the majority of the locals are thrilled with her new Comfort Cakes Bake Shop, Rachel soon learns that the owner of a local café is determined to ruin her. Of course, business is business, and a bit of competition may even make things interesting. But when Rachel finds a dead body in her kitchen just before the Grand Opening and she<...Sunstrike: The next gripping Commander Shaw thriller, by Philip McCutchanWhen a civilian appendage to the US Navy in Diego Garcia spills the beans on Professor Nodd's plans for the Pentagon, and the whole of the United States, no-one but Commander Shaw would do for Max. Professor Nodd, a physicist with an interest in chemistry has found a way to interfere with the ozone layer. Through possibly beaming fluorocarbons into a single spot above earth, the formation of a temporary hole in the ozone layer threatens key cities with directionalised increased doses of UV. The devastation this would have was already being exhibited in certain islands. 6D2 needed to get involved, and as discreetly as possibly. Commander Shaw had taken his leave from 6D2 and associated activities. Leading a more norm...The Case of the Green-Dressed Ghost (Dr Ribero's Agency of the Supernatural Book 1), by Lucy Banks"Banks's debut marks the start of a promising urban fantasy series, something like Ghostbusters with a British accent." - Publisher's Weekly Kester Lanner didn't know what to expect when he followed his mother's dying request to contact the mysterious Dr. Ribero, but he wasn't expecting to find his long lost father. Nor was he expecting to join the family business: catching supernatural spirits. Kester is intrigued despite his fear, and finds himself drawn into an ancient ghost story that will test the entire agency.He soon becomes enmeshed in a struggle with the spirit, who is so malevolent and haunting that his first real case might just be his last....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Becoming Animals, by Olga WerbyHumans have always wanted to know what goes on inside the minds of other animals. But what if humans could become animals? Toby's father leads a team of neuroscientists directly connecting the brains of humans with those of animals. And Toby is a prodigy at throwing her mind into the animal subjects in his lab-she's the best there is. But Toby suffers from cystic fibrosis and she's not likely to live into adulthood. Could a radical plan to embed her consciousness into an animal allow Toby to survive? And what does it mean to live without a human body? Can Toby and her father solve the problem of fully merging two beings before she takes her last breath? Will the government succeed in stopping their efforts ...Solaris Insertion, by Nathan WilliamsBy Maliq Okoye's count, getting hired as a financial researcher for Brooklyn Capital Management, an obscure and unusual venture capital firm located away from the Wall Street establishment in Brooklyn, New York, was his second real break in life. Nearly three years later, however, he finds his career has stalled while his most cherished friends, also employed by Brooklyn Capital, have made the leap into the enigmatic Special Operations division and, it seems, begun to distance themselves from him. To top it off, his nine-month-old relationship with his girlfriend is on the rocks. As Okoye's demons from his troubled youth in Brooklyn continue to resurface, his old friends, Lukas Dvorak and Lyn Lee, offer a professional life l...Breed: Slayer, by Sandra SeymourAs a slayer, Max thinks she knows all about vampires. She's wrong and her world is about to be turned upside down. The Breed trained her as a blunt instrument to destroy vampires. But Max is horrified to learn that some of her fellow slayers are not what they seem. When a brutal zero-tolerance policy raid on her hometown turns out to be a ruse to force her to betray her vampire father, she's forced to choose between the devil she knows, and the devils who want her dead. On the run with her parents, having inadvertently set off a chain of events that could see the end of the vampire nation - and a human religious war that is ripping the world apart - Max is about to learn even she is not invincible. Bree...Don't Trust Me (Hamlet Book 1), by Jessica Lynch Welcome to Hamlet. Population: 192. You can't find it on any map, GPS or directions site. A small village tucked between a mountain and a valley, Hamlet is the sort of place where everyone knows everyone -- and their business, too. There's no television. No phones. Only one way in and, for the locals, barely any way out. The sheriff is the law, the only doctor moonlights as the coroner, and outsiders rarely come to town. Murders are even rarer. A treacherous storm, a flat tire and a touch of serendipity causes Tessa Sullivan and her husband Jack to stumble upon the narrow strait that leads into Hamlet. It was supposed to be a one night stop until the rain let up and Jack could figure out how to fix the tire -- ...Flushed: A funny short story (The Meantime Stories Book 1), by Svingen and PedersenIn the MEANTIME, anything can happen! The President's world is about to turn upside down in this acclaimed and hilarious short story about power, politics and an obstinate toilet. During a summit, the President faces his biggest challenge yet: A clogged toilet. What's the man to do? Leave the bathroom and say nothing on the matter? Or, take matter into his own hands? THE MEANTIME STORIES is a funny, thrilling, and action-packed short read series, ready to be enjoyed at any time you have meantime-time. Each short story is a stand-alone; perfect if you enjoy reading but barely have time, or when you have 30 minutes to kill on the commuter rail, or you're home with the sniffles and need so...Converted: A funny short story (The Meantime Stories Book 2), by Svingen and PedersenIn the MEANTIME, anything can happen! In this delightfully humorous medieval tale, Draghan - a feared field general - is having an existential crisis before the upcoming battle. His unblemished record of staunch, senseless violence is threatened by a fear of blood, gods, and some sweets. THE MEANTIME STORIES is a funny, thrilling, and action-packed short read series, ready to be enjoyed at any time you have meantime-time. Each short story is a stand-alone; perfect if you enjoy reading but barely have time, or when you have 30 minutes to kill on the commuter rail, or you're home with the sniffles and need some fast and humorous entertainment, or want to enter and leave an unexplored univers...Warped: A funny short story (The Meantime Stories Book 3), by Svingen and PedersenIn the MEANTIME, anything can happen! In this wacky and hilarious sci-fi spoof, Captain Lisa Henderson and her 3,500 passengers on the commuter spaceship Agatha X are stuck inside a wormhole. Their safe return home may depend upon a cinnamon roll. THE MEANTIME STORIES is a funny, thrilling, and action-packed short read series, ready to be enjoyed at any time you have meantime-time. Each short story is a stand-alone; perfect if you enjoy reading but barely have time, or when you have 30 minutes to kill on the commuter rail, or you're home with the sniffles and need some fast and humorous entertainment, or want to enter and leave an unexplored universe during lunch. Whenever you want...BEWARE THE PAST a gripping crime thriller with a huge twist, by JOY ELLISA stunning new standalone crime thriller from #1 best-selling author Joy Ellis with a totally shocking conclusion. Discover the author everyone's talking about. ONE TERRIBLE CASE ALWAYS HAUNTED DETECTIVE MATT BALLARD. NOW MANY YEARS LATER, THE KILLER SEEMS TO BE BACK. AND THIS TIME HE'S AFTER MATT. When Matt Ballard was starting out his career, three boys were murdered in the same area, the remote and bleak Gibbet Fen. When the main suspect was killed in a hit-and-run, the killings stopped. But Matt was not satisfied that the real murderer had been caught. Over 25 years later, Matt gets a photo in an unmarked envelope. It's of the Gibbet Fen crime scene. And t...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Blue Bells of Scotland: Book One of the Blue Bells Trilogy, by Laura VosikaShawn Kleiner has it all: money, fame, a skyrocketing career as an international musical phenomenon, his beautiful girlfriend Amy, and all the women he wants-- until the night Amy has enough and leaves him stranded in a Scottish castle tower. He wakes up to find himself mistaken for Niall Campbell, medieval Highland warrior. Soon after, he is sent shimmying down a wind-torn castle wall into a dangerous cross country trek with Niall's tempting, but knife-wielding fiancee. They are pursued by English soldiers and a Scottish traitor who want Niall dead. Thrown forward in time, Niall learns history's horrifying account of his own death, and of the Scots' slaughter at Bannockburn. Undaunted, he navigates the roiled ...Bumpty-Bumpty-Bump!: The Stephen King Daily Reader, by Michael RochWho Else Can't Get Enough Stephen King? Do you read everything Stephen King writes? Can't wait for his next novel or short story? Then you are a Constant Reader. So am I; he had me at 'Salem's Lot. Bumpty-Bumpty-Bump! is the Number One Book for the Number One Fan. Covering over 40 years of Stephen King fiction, Bumpty shows every day of the year, from January 1st to December 31st. There's even an April 31st! Relive events that happened in his stories, such as Carrie's Prom Night, a long walk, JFK's fateful day, and much more. Where were you on 11/20/1932, 7/20/1963, 5/27/1979, 5/20/1984, 6/13/1990, 4/10/2009, 5/4/2017, . . .? See the release dates of his novels, collections, sho...The Planetsider: Uncover the past. Fight for the future., by G J OgdenSeveral generations after 'The Fall', the scattered clusters of civilisation that grew in its wake live in ignorance of the past. No-one wants to know what caused such devastation or why. No-one, except Ethan. Ethan used to believe in the guardians; mysterious lights in the sky that, according to folklore, protect the survivors, so long as you believe in them. But the death of his parents shattered his faith and forged within him a hunger to know more. One night, a light grows brighter in the sky and crashes to the planet's surface. Ethan then embarks on a heartbreaking journey in which harrowing discoveries unveil the secrets of the past, and place him at the centre of a deadly conflict. Powerful, thought-provok...Bewitched By Moonlight: Last Witch Standing Series Prequel, by Deanna Chase*Prequel to the Last Witch Standing Series* The last thing Phoebe Kilsen, vampire tracker and witch extraordinaire, expects to be doing is hunting shifters. But when innocent vampires start to go missing in the city of New Orleans, she's asked to do just that. It doesn't take long before she has a shifter in her sights. The problem? It seems she'd rather kiss him than fight him. ...KYMIERA: Purity (Kymiera Season 1), by Steve TurnbullKYMIERA Episode 1: PURITY The story of a teenage girl who's turning into a monster - literally. Chloe Dark is an ordinary girl in an extraordinary world. But when her closest friend is kidnapped and the police seem powerless to help, she sets out to find her alone. But things are not what they seem and in this dystopian world anyone can be a target. And anyone can become a monster. Even you.

Note: KYMIERA is divided into six episodes, which comprise a single story. Each episode is the length of a short novel.

A gritty, unputdownable, epic Science Fiction thriller from a USA Today bestselling author. KYMIERA will hold you until the final page: A teenage...Vanishing Girls: A totally heart-stopping crime thriller (Detective Josie Quinn crime fiction series Book 1), by Lisa Regan'Wow this book blew my mind!... Utterly fantastic, I loved it. It kept me hanging on the edge of my seat unable to put it down. A huge 5 stars.' Bonnie's Book Talk, 5 stars When Isabelle Coleman, a blonde, beautiful young girl goes missing, everyone from the small town of Denton joins the search. They can find no trace of the town's darling, but Detective Josie Quinn finds another girl they didn't even know was missing. Mute and unresponsive, it's clear this mysterious girl has been damaged beyond repair. All Josie can get from her is the name of a third girl and a flash of a neon tongue piercing that matches Isabelle's. The race is on to find Isabel...The Mayflower Bride: Daughters of the Mayflower (book 1), by Kimberley WoodhouseCan a religious separatist and an opportunistic spy make it in the New World?
A brand new series for fans of all things related to history, romance, adventure, faith, and family trees.

Mary Elizabeth Chapman boards the Speedwell in 1620 as a Separatist seeking a better life in the New World. William Lytton embarks on the Mayflower as a carpenter looking for opportunities to succeed-and he may have found one when a man from the Virginia Company offers William a hefty sum to keep a stealth eye on company interests in the new colony. The season is far too late for good sailing and storms rage, but reaching land is no better as food is scarce and the people are weak. Will Mary Elizabeth surviv...MURDER IN THE GARDEN a gripping crime mystery full of twists, by FAITH MARTINLooking for a brilliant best-selling murder mystery with a feisty female detective? Meet DI HILLARY GREENE, a policewoman struggling to save her career and catch criminals. Edward Philpott is found bludgeoned to death with his own spade in his beautiful garden. He lived with his daughter Rachel and his two grandchildren. Hillary's only lead is a rival from the village flower show who used to argue with the victim about the size of their vegetables. But what dark secrets from the past and present does this village hold? Hillary has returned to work after the slaying of her boss and is desperate to track down his murderer. His pregnant widow is even more determin...


----------



## Guest

The Boy Who Fell Through The Sky: A Magical Odyssey, by Peter NorthA truly epic dark fantasy, this is book one of a series. From a lonely cliff, in Cornwall, England, people have been taken. The Police believe they are suicides but no bodies have ever been found . . . When Finn Gibson's most precious loved ones disappear from there too, he embarks on a desperate journey to find them. Life without them is unthinkable. An unlikely and unwilling hero, Finn's search takes him to another world and it's a search that will either kill him or turn him into a man. He is accompanied on his odyssey by his only true friends, twins Maggie and Tom. Finn desperately wants to keep them both safe, but he doesn't even know how to stay alive himself. . . He's in love with Maggie...Ep.#8 - "Sanctuary" (The Frontiers Saga - Part 2: Rogue Castes), by Ryk BrownPart 2: Episode 8 A family nearly destroyed&#8230; A loved one in need of help&#8230; A fleet in need of a home port&#8230; An Alliance struggling to be reborn&#8230; Captain Scott has lost his entire family, save his sister, who needs better medical care than the Aurora can provide. Nathan, his friends, and the crew of the Seiiki must leave the Karuzari fleet to fend for themselves, while they try to find a way to save Miri. "Sanctuary" is the 8th episode in Part 2 of the Frontiers Saga: Rogue Castes. Episode 9 is coming soon!...The Punishment She Deserves: A Lynley Novel, by Elizabeth GeorgeDetective Sergeant Barbara Havers and Detective Inspector Thomas Lynley are forced to confront the past as they try to solve a crime that threatens to tear apart the very fabric of a quiet, historic medieval town in England The cozy, bucolic town of Ludlow is stunned when one of its most revered and respected citizens--Ian Druitt, the local deacon--is accused of a serious crime. Then, while in police custody, Ian is found dead. Did he kill himself? Or was he murdered? When Barbara Havers is sent to Ludlow to investigate the chain of events that led to Ian's death, all the evidence points to suicide. But Barbara can't shake the feeling that she's missing something. She decides to take a closer look at the seeming...Covert Game (A GhostWalker Novel), by Christine FeehanTreason, torture and temptation haunt the GhostWalkers in their most dangerous adventure yet, as Christine Feehan's #1 New York Times bestselling series hits an explosive new high. Rescuing an industrial spy from the hands of a criminal mastermind is a suicide mission for the GhostWalkers. And there's no one more up to the task than Gino Mazza. He's the perfect killing machine--a man driven by demons so dark and destructive that his blighted soul has given up trying to find solace. But his laser-sharp focus on his target has transformed into something nearing desire. A treasonous senator dangled top secret GhostWalker data in front of a Chinese crime lord, and he bit. Zara Hightower, one of the world's le...Food: What the Heck Should I Eat?, by Mark Hyman#1 New York Times bestselling author Dr. Mark Hyman sorts through the conflicting research on food to give us the skinny on what to eat. Did you know that eating oatmeal actually isn't a healthy way to start the day? That milk doesn't build bones, and eggs aren't the devil? Even the most health conscious among us have a hard time figuring out what to eat in order to lose weight, stay fit, and improve our health. And who can blame us? When it comes to diet, there's so much changing and conflicting information flying around that it's impossible to know where to look for sound advice. And decades of misguided "common sense," food-industry lobbying, bad science, and corrupt food polices and guidelines have o...The Temptation of Forgiveness: A Commissario Guido Brunetti Mystery, by Donna LeonIn the twenty-seventh novel in Donna Leon's bestselling mystery series, a suspicious accident leads Commissario Guido Brunetti to uncover a longstanding scam with disturbing unintended consequences The memorable characters and Venetian drama that have long captivated Donna Leon's many readers are on full display in The Temptation of Forgiveness. Surprised, if not dismayed, to discover from his superior, Vice-Questore Patta, that leaks are emanating from the Questura, Commissario Guido Brunetti is surprised more consequentially by the appearance of a friend of his wife's, fearful that her son is using drugs and hopeful Brunetti can somehow intervene. When Tullio Gasparini, the woman's husband...Genius Foods: Become Smarter, Happier, and More Productive While Protecting Your Brain for Life, by Max Lugavere Discover the critical link between your brain and the food you eat and change the way your brain ages, in this cutting-edge, practical guide to eliminating brain fog, optimizing brain health, and achieving peak mental performance from media personality and leading voice in health Max Lugavere. After his mother was diagnosed with a mysterious form of dementia, Max Lugavere put his successful media career on hold to learn everything he could about brain health and performance. For the better half of a decade, he consumed the most up-to-date scientific research, talked to dozens of leading scientists and clinicians around the world, and visited the country's best neurology departments-all in the ...As You Wish (A Summerhouse Novel), by Jude DeverauxNew York Times bestselling author Jude Deveraux returns with the highly anticipated third installment in her beloved Summerhouse series, where three women have the coveted opportunity to answer the age-old question: What would you do differently if you could do it all again?

One fateful summer, three very different women find themselves together in Summer Hill, Virginia, where they find they have much more in common than they realized&#8230;

Sixty-year-old Olivia's first marriage was long and unhappy, but now she is a newlywed, thrilled to finally be starting her life with the man she's always truly loved-even if they are getting a late start. Kathy...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Imperfect Memories (The Temporal Shift Series Book 1), by Jody WennerAfter losing her husband and daughter in an all-too-common act of senseless terror, Nina Rogers thinks she might also be losing her mind. Is she slipping because of the tragedy, or is her memory actually failing her? Is she experiencing the same thing her mother did, or is this something different? It might be easy to figure out in a normal person, but Nina is anything but normal. She has hyperthymesia: the ability to recall every minute of every day of her life. As the days go on, she sinks even deeper into madness and knows that she needs to find some answers to what is happening to her before it's too late. Tragically, the one person who may be able to help is also the man who killed her family. ...Mindfulness for the Mindless: A no nonsense guide to breaking free from a mindless life, by John BurleyMindfulness for the Mindless is for people who want to experience a life with less stress and more happiness. This no nonsense guide to mindfulness will show you how to stop mindlessly existing and how to start enjoying a fuller life. It explains the mindless traps that we all fall into and how by using mindfulness and being more mindful you can escape them to make your life more fulfilling and enjoyable. Mindfulness for the Mindless will show you that by using mindfulness you can be happier with yourself, happier in relationships, happier at work, less anxious and stressed, less reactive and judgemental, kinder and more compassionate and practice mindfulness without meditating. The author's style is casua...The Disappeared (A Joe Pickett Novel), by C. J. BoxWyoming game warden Joe Pickett has two lethal cases to contend with in the electrifying new novel from #1 New York Times-bestselling author C. J. Box. Wyoming's new governor isn't sure what to make of Joe Pickett, but he has a job for him that is extremely delicate. A prominent female British executive never came home from the high-end guest ranch she was visiting, and the British Embassy is pressing hard. Pickett knows that happens sometimes--these ranches are stocked with handsome young cowboys, and "ranch romances" aren't uncommon. But no sign of her months after she vanished? That suggests something else. At the same time, his friend Nate Romanowski has asked Joe to intervene wi...Alternate Side: A Novel, by Anna Quindlen"Captures the angst and anxiety of modern life with . . . astute observations about interactions between the haves and have-nots, and the realities of life among the long-married."-USA Today The tensions in a tight-knit neighborhood-and a seemingly happy marriage-are exposed by an unexpected act of violence. A provocative novel about money, class, and self-discovery, from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Miller's Valley and Still Life with Bread Crumbs. Some days Nora Nolan thinks that she and her husband, Charlie, lead a charmed life-except when there's a crisis at work, a leak in the roof at home, or a problem with their twins at college. And why n...The Punishment She Deserves: A Lynley Novel, by Elizabeth GeorgeDetective Sergeant Barbara Havers and Detective Inspector Thomas Lynley are forced to confront the past as they try to solve a crime that threatens to tear apart the very fabric of a quiet, historic medieval town in England The cozy, bucolic town of Ludlow is stunned when one of its most revered and respected citizens--Ian Druitt, the local deacon--is accused of a serious crime. Then, while in police custody, Ian is found dead. Did he kill himself? Or was he murdered? When Barbara Havers is sent to Ludlow to investigate the chain of events that led to Ian's death, all the evidence points to suicide. But Barbara can't shake the feeling that she's missing something. She decides to take a closer look at the seeming...Covert Game (A GhostWalker Novel), by Christine FeehanTreason, torture and temptation haunt the GhostWalkers in their most dangerous adventure yet, as Christine Feehan's #1 New York Times bestselling series hits an explosive new high. Rescuing an industrial spy from the hands of a criminal mastermind is a suicide mission for the GhostWalkers. And there's no one more up to the task than Gino Mazza. He's the perfect killing machine--a man driven by demons so dark and destructive that his blighted soul has given up trying to find solace. But his laser-sharp focus on his target has transformed into something nearing desire. A treasonous senator dangled top secret GhostWalker data in front of a Chinese crime lord, and he bit. Zara Hightower, one of the world's le...High Voltage (Fever), by Karen Marie MoningNEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Immortal Faerie and ancient feuds, secrets and sacrifices-a thrilling new chapter in the bestselling Fever series begins, featuring Dani, Ryodan, and other beloved characters, as they battle to save Dublin from the rising of a terrifying evil determined to enslave the human race. There is no action without consequence. Dani O'Malley was nine years old when the delusional, sadistic Rowena transformed her into a ruthless killer. Years later, Dani is tough and hardened, yet achingly vulnerable and fiercely compassionate, living alone by her own exacting code. Despite the scars on her body, and driven by deeper ones carved into her soul, no one is m...Dark World (Undying Mercenaries Series Book 9), by B. V. LarsonTwo expanding interstellar powers are about to meet in battle. After the collapse of the Cephalopod Kingdom, Humanity claimed the three hundred rebellious worlds they left behind. But many light years away on the far side of disputed region, a rival power has begun to move. They're stealing our planets, one at a time. Earth Command decides to invade the center of the frontier to set up an advanced base. The mission to DARK WORLD is highly classified and deadly. Legion Varus spearhead's the effort, and James McGill journeys to the stars again. How many ships do they have? How advanced is their tech? No one knows, but the campaign takes an unexpected turn immediately. What was supposed to be a snatch-and-g...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Father's Home, by Kimberly RushmanThis book of poetry includes poems written for my parents, grandparents, my son, and my siblings. The book is a collection of poetry spanning the past 30 years of my life. Some of the poems are funny and light at heart, while others are more serious and written about hard times in my life....Widdershins, by Alex Alexander Logicide! Heretic! Everyone knows cats can't talk. Everyone except Niclas, a halfwit slum boy who's just landed a new job as a talking cat's man servant. But this is Laburnum and the age of Rationalism. Here, the Academy's Inquisition takes illogical happenings very seriously. Locking people up, throwing away keys, that sort of thing. And it's not just the Crimson Men Niclas and his new master have to worry about. A man with no name has come to the capital in search of the Black Science - They call him Witchhunter. ...History of Marijuana and Society: Mental Health, History, Physiological Effects, Harmful Effects, Illegal activity (World of Drugs- FDA approved and Illegal), by Max M.T.B.History of Cannabis Cannabis has been around for approximately 10,000 years. (1) It has been given different names as it spread across the world, and historians speculate that many cultures added additional ingredients to the drug. For example, the Spanish called it hashish, and it was suspected to contain 50% opium. The medical name for cannabis is astragalus, and the term marijuana is a name that the United States borrowed from Spain. ( China was the first nation to discover cannabis and the intoxicating affects it has. In 2737 BC, the emperor of China claimed it had great healing effects. He wrote that it had the ability to be used as a medication for, "Gout, malaria, [and] absent-mindedness."(5) It woul...Dangerous Waters (Lantern Beach Book 4), by Christy BarrittDanger lurks on the horizon, leaving only two choices: find shelter or flee. Cassidy Livingston's new identity has begun to feel as comfortable as her favorite sweater. She's been tucked away on Lantern Beach for weeks, waiting to testify against a deadly gang, and is settling in to a new life she wants to last forever. When she thinks she spots someone malevolent from her past, panic swells inside her. If an enemy has found her, Cassidy won't be the only one who's a target. Everyone she's come to love will also be at risk. Dangerous waters threaten to pull her into an overpowering chasm she may never escape. Can Cassidy survive what lies ahead? Or has the tide fatally turned against her? <br...Secret Memories: A Gripping Mystery- Book 2, by J.S DonovanSeared by fire, haunted by past tragedy, and facing impossible odds, private investigator Angela Rhymer pursues her parents' killer for the final time. However, the Lodge, a mysterious but influential cult, plans to destroy Angela and all she holds dear. Against countless adversaries, Angela must harden her resolve and strike first. Otherwise, certain death awaits....Superhuman, by Evan CurrieFrom the halls of Montezuma.... Former Marine Captain Alexander Hale only wanted a weekend out with some old buddies. He could have done without the gang war, the shootout, and... oh yeah, the alien abduction. Now he's in the middle of something he doesn't understand, never asked for, and is having quite possibly the greatest time of his life. Semper Fi and which way are the shores of Tripoli anyway?...The Haunted Inn (A Lin Coffin Mystery Book , by J A WhitingThis is book 8 in the Lin Coffin series by USA Today Bestselling Author J A Whiting. The main mystery is solved in each book but you will enjoy the stories more if they are read in order. When Lin Coffin and her cousin, Viv, are returning from a walk along the bike paths and streets of Nantucket, an icy chill surrounds Lin as they walk past a bed and breakfast inn that was once a silk factory. An hour later, a dead body is found behind a house two doors down from the inn. Two murders and a ghost who can't cross over pull Lin and Viv into the mystery to find the killer and to figure out the connections between the victims, the murderer, and the ghost. Will Lin and Viv, with the help of several others, be able t...Runes of Truth (A Demon's Fall series Book 1), by G. BaileyThief. Runaway. Assassin. What happens when your rumoured name destroys your life? When the very runes engraved on your skin since birth, are a death sentence? Evie doesn't remember a life before she was on the streets, a life before thieving to live and killing to stay alive. When a royal family she didn't know anything about go missing, Evie finds herself thrown into the royal court of the protectors, and they demand her help. Help in exchange for a chance at freedom and the name that's haunted her, forgotten. A name she can't even read, a name she doesn't understand. But when three Royal protectors are tasked with helping her, her demon ex who is literally from hell, stalking her...will Evie ever...


----------



## KBoards Admin

PROJECT G: A GUY TRENT THRILLER, by LARRY IGBONPROJECT G It is Christmas 1953 and the new Queen has delivered her Christmas message to her loyal British subjects. She and they, are oblivious to the dreadful threat that Europe faces. The British Secret Intelligence Service holds vital information about a paramilitary organisation code-named the Goose Gang. This is an evil syndicate, created by four former Nazi officers who have aligned themselves with a Communist faction and amassed massive wealth and power. A British agent stole a vital list from the Goose Gang, which would bring down their whole organisation. The list identified hundreds of bank accounts used by them. When the agent was found murdered early on Christmas morning in a Paris field, the list had ...Searching for Cibola, by Bill LloydAt fifty years of age Lawrence is at a crossroads. An expert in probability and statistics, he finds himself confronted by a combination of improbable events: his wife Rachel has left him and his close friend John is dead. He abandons his home in Los Angeles and moves to a small house in the mountains above Albuquerque, New Mexico. There he delves into his past, searching for kernels of insight much as a miner might search for nuggets of gold. Aided by his occasional lover Miranda, his daughter Abigail, and his shrink Angel, he struggles to connect his disparate memories into a coherent narrative that he hopes will help him understand the changes that hazard has brought to his life. Along the way he discovers that the truth can be as elusiv...Widdershins, by Alex Alexander Logicide! Heretic! Everyone knows cats can't talk. Everyone except Niclas, a halfwit slum boy who's just landed a new job as a talking cat's man servant. But this is Laburnum and the age of Rationalism. Here, the Academy's Inquisition takes illogical happenings very seriously. Locking people up, throwing away keys, that sort of thing. And it's not just the Crimson Men Niclas and his new master have to worry about. A man with no name has come to the capital in search of the Black Science - They call him Witchhunter. ...The Lion's Den, by Perrin BriarRobert McDowell has fallen in love. It was love at first sight. He buys her dinner, enjoys stimulating conversation, and goes to bed dreaming about seeing her again soon. But there's more to his date than meets the eye....Dante's Immortality: Beginnings, by Antonio TerziniFor those who reside in the outer regions of Aleria, the day of bestowal is what determines their destiny. It is the holy day of the Goddess. The day that allows those of age to step forward and receive her blessing, to embark on the path that she has chosen for them. To receive their Classification, which dictates their strength and ability. For those people, the holy day of bestowal represents fate itself. For Dante, it represents salvation. Years have past since he found himself abandoned without memories. Years of hunger, ostracization, and solitude on the streets of Alazel without any hope of reprieve. Of entrapment at the hands of the creatures that roamed the wilds beyond the city walls that ma...Aftermath: EMP Post Apocalyptic Fiction- Book 0, by J.S DonovanIn a flash, an EMP blast disables North America's entire east coast. Separated from her husband and daughter, thirty-nine-year-old psychologist Naomi Baxter finds herself trapped on the streets of Philadelphia. The brutal February cold gnaws at her skin as she strives to reunite with her family. Having a keen understanding of the human condition, Naomi knows that she must find her daughter before anarchy consumes the city....Purrfect Rivalry (The Mysteries of Max Book 6), by Nic SaintWhen someone takes a shot at well-renowned pop star Charlie Dieber and kills one of his bodyguards instead, Odelia Poole, self-confessed Bedieber and big-time fan, is quick to offer her assistance to help find the shooter. Teaming up with Detective Chase Kingsley, she enters the world of the Dieber, and soon discovers not everything is as it seems. Odelia's cat menagerie, meanwhile, is in a state of shock when longtime rival Diego returns to Hampton Cove, and immediately starts stirring up trouble. Diego has one goal in mind: take over Max's place in Odelia's home and heart and get Max, Dooley and Brutus sent to the pound. The only one who can help them is Clarice, their feral friend. She got rid of Diego once, and they hop...Clean Slate (Charity Case Prequel), by Piper RayneMoving two thousand miles away wasn't my plan, but when family needs you, you come. Before I can head back to my hometown of Chicago though, I have two men to say good-bye to in Los Angeles. Neither one of them will be happy to hear the news. One is losing his assistant and the other his seven-year-old daughter. Neither will be an easy sell on my part, but I have no choice, and I'm not exactly thrilled with starting over with a Clean Slate. This is a PREQUEL to our Charity Case Series. ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Legacy of Dolyn: Volume 1, by Amelia GuillemThe Unparalleled Sorcery of a Sorceress Begins! A coming-of-age novel about a girl whose birth reawakens the God of Darkness. 22-year-old Glen didn't ask to have powers. So when Gwen, a bossy feline, shows up with a training regime, Glen shows no interest whatsoever. After all, Glen doesn't believe she has the potential to be a sorceress. She prefers her life the way it is-simple-and without the mess of magic spells or wordy chants. The last thing she wants to do is fight the God of Darkness. Unfortunately for Glen, she cannot refuse the offer. Why? Because she needs to become a dominant sorceress as soon as possible. The fate of the world will be severe if she refuses her des...THE MISSING MISS MORI: funny and frightening mystery thriller (Hansen Files Book 2), by Mike DixonEvery year, millions of young women travel overseas and some never return. They join the lists of missing persons on police data bases. Their relatives search for them but few are ever found. When Yuki Mori's sister went missing in Australia, Yuki went to look for her. She feared the naïve young woman had been seduced by a mysterious cult that was luring young women to a remote part of the big country for sex. With the help of a young private detective, Yuki traced her sister's movements to a religious retreat and entered it as a pilgrim. Her fears were soon justified. Religion was being used as a cover for all manner of illegal activities. Anything was possible if blessed by a priest or priestess of th...Stories Of Legends Who Shaped Our Lives-Legends Over Generations, by Ashraf Haggag"People contributed to various life aspects science,politics ,literature, art ,social activities and so many other fields. These genius minds put a keen interest in every phenomenon right from when they were young. The zeal , passion, dedication, hardwork and efforts they put in their work helped them discover something new about the world we live in . Their names are engraved in the sands of time for their work in the welfare of the mankind with different inventions that have made our lives easy, enjoyable and successful."...Superhuman, by Evan CurrieFrom the halls of Montezuma.... Former Marine Captain Alexander Hale only wanted a weekend out with some old buddies. He could have done without the gang war, the shootout, and... oh yeah, the alien abduction. Now he's in the middle of something he doesn't understand, never asked for, and is having quite possibly the greatest time of his life. Semper Fi and which way are the shores of Tripoli anyway?...The Princess in the Tower (Schooled in Magic Book 15), by Christopher NuttallEveryone knows that the Tower of Alexis is impregnable... ...But Emily intends to prove them wrong. The Kingdom of Zangaria has finally started its descent into civil war. King Randor has declared martial law, imprisoned the pregnant Crown Princess Alassa in the Tower of Alexis and started preparations for a first strike against his enemies. The time has come for everyone to choose a side. Emily has arrived in Alexis with the intention of freeing Alassa before her father can have her executed. But as Emily and her friends are drawn into a maelstrom of rebellious factions and crown loyalists, of commoners trying to escape the chaos and noblemen trying to make it worse, they find themselves faced with an insol...Lies That Bind Us, by Andrew Hart From a prize-winning and New York Times bestselling author comes a chilling novel of deception under the sun&#8230; Jan needs this. She's flying to Crete to reunite with friends she met there five years ago and relive an idyllic vacation. Basking in the warmth of the sun, the azure sea, and the aura of antiquity, she can once again pretend-for a little while-that she belongs. Her ex-boyfriend Marcus will be among them, but even he doesn't know the secrets she keeps hidden behind a veil of lies. None of them really know her, and that's only part of the problem. Then again, how well does she know them? When Jan awakens in utter darkness, chained to a wall, a manacle around her wrist, her echoing...Taker of Lives: A Gripping Crime Thriller, by Leslie Wolfe A GRIPPING CRIME THRILLER How can you outrun a killer you won't see coming? They are the most violent, blood-thirsty, and vicious of criminals. While hunting for them, FBI profilers call these monsters UNSUBS, short for unknown subjects of ongoing investigations. At any given time, in the United States there are more than fifty serial killers at large, preying on vulnerable, unsuspecting victims. Until yesterday, no one knew Florida had another serial killer on the loose. Special Agent Tess Winnett calls this particularly elusive one the Taker of Lives. The crimes: bewildering After a well-known model commits suicide, Tess refus...The Hideaway, by Lauren K. Denton

Now a USA Today and Amazon Charts Bestseller!

"A story both powerful and enchanting: a don't-miss novel in the greatest southern traditions of storytelling." -Patti Callahan Henry, New York Times bestselling author When her grandmother's will wrenches Sara back home, she learns more about Margaret Van Buren in the wake of her death than she ever knew in life. After her last remaining family member dies, Sara Jenkins goes home to The Hideaway, her grandmother Mags's ramshackle B&B in Sweet Bay, Alabama. She intends to quickly tie up loose ends then return to her busy life and thriving a...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Awakening (The Luriel Cycle Book 1), by Melanie NillesLilly has been marked for death by daemons from a hidden world, a place known as the Shadow Realm. Within her has awakened the spirit of their enemy, one of the luriel. Such beings are myths to her, but one man is out to prove that they exist. The daemon slayer, Mychel, will introduce her to a world of shadows and light hiding beyond the comfort of science and technology, where ancient myths are real and an eternal war rages on, a war in which she has now been conscripted to fight. One daemon is doing his best to destroy her before that happens. In human form, Darrac is able to get close to her and soon realizes that she is different-through Lilly, an ancient power has revived, a terrible power than can end the war&#8230;by elimina...Once Accused, Forever Tarnished, by G. F. Hunn
*Small town murder. Local cop in love with prime suspect. What could go wrong?*
Ali Thorein is successful in the corporate world but has no personal life. Step one in her quest for balance is to return to Rausburg, Wisconsin and make amends with her past. But the man responsible for her bad memories has just been murdered. Tommy Peterson, Rausburg's village cop and Ali's former classmate, finds a note at the crime scene in Ali's handwriting. A day later, with little progress in solving the murder, Agent Malloy from the Dept. of Criminal Investigation takes jurisdiction. Convinced she's the killer, his investigation unites Tommy and Ali as they struggle to prove her innocence. Will they convince the vete...The Latakia Intercept: A Ross Brannan Thriller (The Secret Cold War Book 1), by R G Ainslee From RG Ainslee, a debut thriller featuring Army Security Agency ELINT Analyst Ross Brannan, who becomes entangled in a web of deceit in the days before the Yom Kippur War. September 1973: Electronic Intelligence Analyst Sergeant Ross Brannan thought he had it made, only three months to go on his enlistment. Fed up with the Army, the prospect of a civilian job in Arizona is the answer to his dreams. A puzzling assignment to an airbase in Turkey unravels his plans. "&#8230;tensions building. Three months left, and they stick me right in middle of a tinderbox." The mystery heightens when it appears an old CIA acquaintance is directing the operation....Blood On The Bridge, by Zack KlikaA female soldier is found viciously murdered on a Tennessee bridge. A drug dealer hears a killer's confession. U.S. Army journalist Emily Riley has a few months left on her military contract with little to show for it. Until now. With the assistance of a local detective and the drug dealer who was in the wrong place at the wrong time, Riley uncovers a secret the military wants to keep quiet at all costs. Tenacious and fearless, Riley will use any means necessary to find out who killed the soldier. Even if it means she's the killer's next target....Wendy's Song (The Regrettable and Forbidden Book 1), by Robyn BranickCan one decision determine the rest of your life? It is the 1990s, and these privileged, fortunate youth have no consequences, until that fateful night. The teens choose to drive home from a party. Their lives change forever. Life-altering choices continue to deprave Wendy as she spirals into a vulnerable and exposed shell of a woman. The first book in The Regrettable and Forbidden series, "Wendy's Song" dives into topics of drugs, rape, and pregnancy....You Saw Too Much (Lori Turner Book 1), by Adam NichollsHer life was taken from her. Now, she wants it back. Lori had it all until that day: the perfect marriage, a job she loved, and a beautiful home in a small town. But when a tragic car wreck takes her husband's life and leaves her hospitalized, she has to learn to live alone again. Her friends look out for her, or so they say, but they don't believe her when she says she's being followed. Her counselor says she's suffering PTSD, and her sister says she's paranoid. But Lori knows herself better than anyone else does, and she's certain someone is watching her. What she doesn't know is why, but she'll do anything to find out - even if it costs her life. Tormented by nightmares, mood swings, and self-d...Hold My Hand: The addictive new crime thriller that you won't be able to put down in 2018, by M.J. Ford 'Superb, gritty and realistic' MEL SHERRATT, million copy bestseller How long do you hunt for the missing? A horrible vanishing act&#8230; When a young Josie Masters sees a boy wearing a red football shirt, Dylan Jones, being taken by a clown at a carnival, she tries to alert the crowds. But it's too late. Dylan has disappeared&#8230; Thirty years later, Josie is working as a police officer in Bath. The remains of the body of a child have been found - complete with tatters of a torn red football shirt. Is it the boy she saw vanish in the clutches of the clown? Or is it someone else altogether? And then another child disappears&#8230; ...The Templar's Revenge (A James Acton Thriller, #19) (James Acton Thrillers), by J. Robert Kennedy*** FROM USA TODAY BESTSELLING AUTHOR J. ROBERT KENNEDY *** ARE EIGHT CENTURIES OF DUTY AND HONOR ABOUT TO COME TO AN END? The True Cross, revered by Christianity as that upon which Jesus Christ was crucified, was lost to the Muslims led by Saladin during the Battle of Hattin on July 4th, 1187 AD. This is history as it was written. But it is wrong. Join Archaeology Professor James Acton and his wife Laura Palmer, as they are thrust into the middle of a bitter conflict between what remains of the Knights Templar, torn apart over an oath sworn 800 years ago, an oath that may destroy them once and for all, taking Acton and Laura with them. <br ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Knight Flyers, by Ann McCuneIf you fall asleep within a twenty-mile radius of Twisted Pines without a dreamcatcher, chances are you'll never wake up. The locals call it the sleeping death, doctors usually call it altitude-induced cardiac arrest, but it doesn't matter, it's still a one-way ticket to the afterlife. Liz Lawson always slept under a dreamcatcher. She even had one hanging from the rearview mirror of her Jeep, just to be on the safe side. She had no idea where it ended up the night she hit the moose, but for the first time she didn't need it. Shawn Ericson, a gorgeous stranger, saved Liz from the monster trying to kill her in her dream, and changed her life forever. Shawn said Liz wouldn't remember the dream, but Liz al...Texas Style Justice: A Novel, by Susan P. BakerDevastated by a divorce and death of a child, Torie Van Fleet rebuilds her life around succeeding in the justice system. Her goal is to work her way to the U.S. Supreme Court. Vowing to do whatever it takes, she risks her relationship with her new husband by refusing to bear him a child. Further, she jeopardizes her friendship with her best friend by competing with her for the first major hurdle toward her goal, appointment to the Texas Supreme Court after the sudden death of one of the justices. Not until she realizes what her backers demand of her does she understand what an exorbitant price she must pay to reach her dream. Will she risk everything, come to terms with her priorities, or does she even have a choice? ...Not Alone: Second Contact, by Craig A. FalconerThey're back, and the message can't wait&#8230; When a massive meteor lights up the sky over the remote island of Kerguelen, the world holds its breath. In Birchwood, Colorado, Dan McCarthy gets to work. Following his incredible experiences of the previous year, Dan knows this was no natural occurrence. The Messengers are back - to finish what they started - and they didn't come all this way for nothing&#8230; __________ Not Alone: Second Contact is the long-awaited sequel to Not Alone, a multi-time Kindle Unlimited All Star title and Audible.com 'Best of 2016' finalist. It's possible to enjoy this book without being familiar with Not Alon...Refurbished (AI Reborn Trilogy Book 1), by Isaac HookeDead before thirty. Reborn as an AI at two hundred. Eric lives a normal life. He has a job. A girlfriend. He owns an apartment. He matters. And then he dies. He wakes up a couple of centuries later inside an advanced infantry robot whose AI core harbors his consciousness. In industry parlance, he is what's known as a Mind Refurb. Eric is soon thrust into an experimental army unit known as the Bolt Eaters, composed of fellow Mind Refurbs. Thrown into the latest cesspools of war and conflict across the world, the Bolt Eaters make short work of any opponents. It's almost a cakewalk for the high-tech robots. His latest deployment is just about to end, and Eric is looking...Once Friends (LOVE in the USA, A Hollywood Love Story Book 1), by Z.L. ArkadieLOVE in the USA is back! Meet the Hesters-sisters Sonja and Elaine and their cousins, sisters Robin and Theresa. It's their time to fall in love and Fate has the right partner in mind for each-soulmates these women never saw coming. Once Friends (Sonja & Jay) I never thought I'd see Jay West outside my TV screen ever again. We first met when he was eleven and I was ten. Our older sisters forced us to play together while they ran upstairs to make unsolicited phone calls to cute boys. Finally, Jay asked me what was the name of the puppet I was holding in my hands. I hung my head, embarrassed by what my sister called my perpetual state of geekdom and said, "Skinny Pig." He...A Beauty Among Beasts, by Melanie GabrellA Beauty Among Beasts is a retelling of a fairytale we all love-but with a few of its own twists and turns&#8230; Taking place in Nazi Germany, the beautiful Anna Klein is always retreating into the forbidden books she hides under her classroom desk. But it isn't long before she understands that she can't escape reality forever. When an unusual opportunity to help her family sends her to work in a secluded castle outside of town, her devotion to her family leaves her with no choice but to oblige. Anna quickly realizes the mystical castle that has become her new home remains mostly untouched by time, as does Leon, the castle's mysterious inhabitant. When she discovers Leon's life isn't just lonely but cursed, Anna u...The Maltese Falcon, by Dashiell HammettThe Maltese Falcon is a 1930 detective novel by Dashiell Hammett, originally serialized in the magazine Black Mask beginning with the September 1929 issue. The story has been adapted several times for the cinema. The main character, Sam Spade, appears in this novel and in three lesser-known short stories and is widely cited as the crystallizing figure in the development of the hard-boiled private detective genre. Raymond Chandler's character Philip Marlowe, for instance, was strongly influenced by Hammett's Spade. Spade was a departure from Hammett's nameless detective, The Continental Op. Spade combined several features of previous detectives, notably his cold detachment, keen eye for detail, unflinching, sometimes ruthless, determination ...Matchmaking for Beginners: A Novel, by Maddie Dawson A Washington Post and Amazon Charts bestseller. "A delightful, light-as-air romance that successfully straddles the line between sweet and smart without ever being silly&#8230;The novel is simply captivating from beginning to end." -Associated Press Marnie MacGraw wants an ordinary life-a husband, kids, and a minivan in the suburbs. Now that she's marrying the man of her dreams, she's sure this is the life she'll get. Then Marnie meets Blix Holliday, her fiancé's irascible matchmaking great-aunt who's dying, and everything changes-just as Blix told her it would. When her marriage ends after two miserable weeks, Marnie is understandably shocked. She's even more astonished to find t...


----------



## KBoards Admin

A Maverick Traveller: Discover the world in the incredible way Kiwi solo traveller Mary Jane Walker first did, on the crew of a Chinese junk bound for France (with 93 images), by Mary Jane WalkerA Maverick Traveller is the first in a series of books by the Kiwi adventurer Mary Jane Walker. A Maverick Traveller begins with an account of an epic voyage on a Chinese junk, followed by Mary Jane's early life in New Zealand and her later adventures worldwide. Whether she was eating dog unintentionally in Indonesia, meeting the rapper 50 Cent before he was famous at a back-packers, or kicking a US nuclear submarine in New Zealand, it's all there in A Maverick Traveller, a book filled with Mary Jane's unique stories and experiences. She has travelled to all corners of the globe: to large cities, rural villages and tiny unknown islands off the coasts of continents. The junk Mary Jane joined as a b...You Are Not You: a psychological thriller full of twists, mind games and paranoia, by Simon Rosenberg If you can't trust your therapist, who can you trust? "You are not your thoughts. You are not your past or your future. You are only your body and this moment right now." This is the mantra that therapist Roberta Klein teaches her clients. It is supposed to be reassuring. It is supposed to centre them and keep them in the present. But what if it means something else? Sam thinks it might. He can't work out why Roberta is so against his relationship with his new girlfriend Nina. And his therapy sessions are becoming increasingly uncomfortable. It's like Roberta needs him somehow. Shouldn't it be the other way around? And that's when he begins to notice h...The Haunting of Riley Watson: A Haunted House Mystery- Book 0, by Alexandria ClarkeWhen Lucia Star, a fake psychic and desperate for cash, takes a job at a ski lodge in the mountains of Vermont, she ends up in the middle of a real-life haunting. Soon, the ghosts are out in full force, and Lucia is stunned to discover she's one of only two people who can communicate with them. Can Lucia give the spirits what they want?...The Fashion Designer (Free Preview), by Nancy MoserFREE EXTENDED PREVIEW

The American Dream thrives in 1912 New York City

Annie Wood, the housemaid-turned-pattern designer in The Pattern Artist, jumps at the chance to design her own clothing line when a wealthy New York couple offers to finance her endeavor. Joining the project is Annie's new husband, Sean Culver, her best friend at Butterick, Maude Nascato, and a mother figure, Edna Holmquist.

Annie and her colleagues give up their careers, risking everything to follow a shared passion: clothes that are both fashionable and functional for modern, busy women in 1912.

Personal and financial setbacks test old relationships and new romances while threatening to keep the bus...The Innkeeper's Daughter (Free Preview), by Michelle GriepFREE EXTENDED PREVIEW

A London officer goes undercover to expose a plot against the Crown

Dover, England, 1808: Officer Alexander Moore goes undercover as a gambling gentleman to expose a high-stakes plot against the king-and he's a master of disguise, for Johanna Langley believes him to be quite the rogue. . .until she can no longer fight against his unrelenting charm.

All Johanna wants is to keep the family inn afloat, but when the rent and the hearth payment are due at the same time, where will she find the extra funds? If she doesn't come up with the money, there will be nowhere to go other than the workhouse-where she'll be separated from her ailing mother and ten-year-old...Flock To Your Poison, by Ellan Lir Aldryc'Annihilation Meets The Magicians' - Explore a Research Institute in the Future Where Nothing is as it Seems Alchemists. Psychics. Paranormal researchers pushing new horizons. Four friends under immense pressure to please their mentors. And then - a nightmarish disaster that threatens their reputation, livelihood, and thousands of lives. Will they rise to the challenge when no one else can? Welcome to the 24th Century. Welcome to the Sight Institute. Listen, and we'll tell you tales about the Five Philosophers, and the institution that's been looking for ways to prove the impossible. Acquaint yourself with its enemies and unwanted friends. Pick your favourites, whether they're the broody alchemists, th...The King's Gambit (The Vault Guardian Book 1), by Thom L. MatthewsIt has been centuries since Earth's societies crumbled, leaving the planet a nearly barren wasteland. Since then, the remnants of humanity have slowly rebuilt isolated civilizations with new cultures and ideas, all seemingly unaware of how the world ended. It is a world ravaged by war, illness, and famine. To Benedict Limmetrad, the outcast son of Freztad's former chief, that world is about to get much bigger. When the mysterious forces of a faraway land capture a beloved member of his village, Ben embarks on a quest to bring her home-only to discover that the world is far more dangerous and mysterious than he had once thought. His journey proves perilous, and he is faced with death and danger at every turn. Throughout his quest, Ben's valu...Harvesting Part 1: A Steampunk Novel Serial with Magic and Dragons (Secicao Blight), by Chris BehrsinA fast-paced tale of dragons, airships and an intoxicating drug called secicao. In a world of airships and automatons, Pontopa Wells and her dragon Velos are the leading producers of the superpowered caffeine-like drug, secicao, in the Five Hamlets. When Faso Gordoni, an incredibly arrogant entrepreneur, enters Pontopa's life, her world is sent topsy-turvy as she now has a new competitor in town. She despises Faso for the fact he uses automatons for his secicao refinement process since automatons also killed dragons in the Dragonheat man vs. dragon wars. Things get worse still when King Cini III orders the pair to work together to make the best secicao in the world. ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Absolutely Alpha (Tempting Alphas Book 1), by Belle ScarlettFour magical romances from Belle Scarlett's magic quill. Alien Seductions: How the Alien Stole Christmas On board a deep space station Capt. Christmas Trent learns her sexy cyber lover, who may not be human, wants to steal her for his own. "Our heroine is a willing submissive engaged in cybersex with an alien. Beautiful imagery, fascinating premise. I've always wondered why there isn't more good science fiction romance. This story is good." ~ Lizabeth S. Tucker, Geneflections Excerpt: http://bellescarlett.com/how-the-alien-stole-christmas/ Timeless Lovers: Valentime Valerie buys a South Carolina plantation and discovers a Valentine addressed to her from a previous owner who bids...From the Ashes: An Action-Packed Dystopian Adventure, by J. Blaise Yavorski250 years have passed since Geno Gortev took over the world with a brutal assault. Now, the dystopian world of Ganepa is held captive under the Gortev regime, controlled by their Celestial armies. A small Resistance has formed to fight the enormous armies, all to no avail. In the middle of it all, Vincent Parsons survives day-by-day as a blacksmith in an arms factory. He's haunted by the slaughter of his parents and is convinced the world is doomed to tyranny forever. It isn't until a fateful encounter with a Resistance fighter where he's given a chance to rebel and travel across the vast continent of Pyropus to fight against the Celestial forces. However, Vincent soon learns that there is a cycle of skirmishes, espio...File No. 113, by Émile GaboriauThe banking-house of Andre Fauvel has been robbed of 350,000 francs. Only two men had the key and the secret word that would open the safe where it was kept. One is the owner himself and the other is his trusted head cashier Prosper Bertomy. Both protest their innocence and the police choose to believe the respectable Monsieur Fauvel, so the suspicion is on Bertomy. Fortunately for him, the great detective Monsieur Lecoq believes him to be innocent and is ready to go to great lengths to prove his theory....The Late Tenant: A Supernatural Mystery Novel, by Louis TracyAn author from Wyoming rents a flat in London which has a reputation of being haunted by the ghost of its former dead tenant! Excerpt: "So, like many another youngster in the far lands, he heard the voice of London calling through every book and newspaper he read. It was a siren voice, devoid of accent. The Wyoming wooing, too, became a serious matter; hence, like one of the dove-eyed oxen he knew so well, he stampeded in sudden panic, realized his personal possessions, and, in the vernacular of Sioux Pass, "lit out for the nearest depot, an' boarded an east-bound train."...The Titan, by Theodore DreiserSometime after being released from prison, Frank Cowperwood invests in stocks subsequent to the Panic of 1873, and becomes a millionaire. He decides to move out of Philadelphia and start a new life in the West. He moves to Chicago with his mistress Aileen and his attorney is finally able to persuade his first wife to agree to a divorce. Frank decides to take over the street-railway system. He bankrupts several opponents with the help of political allies. Meanwhile, Chicago society finds out about his past in Philadelphia and they turn on him, and after being unfaithful many times, Aileen eventually loses faith in him....The Magic Flower, by Ram SureshWhen a fairy-tale-like memory becomes reality on a Bronx bound train, the main character, filled with unconditional love, must decide what to do before the magic of the story disappears. A beautiful contemporary short story of life and our daily struggles as humans. Told from a brand new perspective, it is one of kind and worth a browse. A modern and unique story of unconditional love, magic, and reality. ...Accidental Wizard (The Accidental Wizard Book 0), by Stefan LearEvil is a constant, not a concept, and Evil won't stop until Paul Logan is destroyed.

When his girlfriend is violently murdered by a hound of hell, Paul Logan discovers he can wield magic. Since then, not everything is what it seems. In fact, nothing is as it seems. With the help of a mentor, he struggles to learn about his new powers. But when the man who murdered his mother reappears, will he be able to control what happens next. ln a battle filled with blazing guns and formidable magic, Paul attempts to destroy the Evil that wants him dead. His life hinges on his success or failure.

If you like M.D. Massey, Jim Butcher, K.F. ...Dhampir, by J.H. Hutchins She was thunder - a sonic shock wave that could be heard throughout all realms. He was lightning - a discharge of pain too impossible to ignore. Together, Mallory Vice and Jayce Fletcher became a Gothic storm. Apart, their past consumed their souls. Jayce felt weak and alone. Filled with rage. Victim of a horrible tragedy. This beacon of darkness wouldn't sleep until he cast out his pain... And became a wizard. Mallory was a runaway. She left behind a father who didn't care. A mother who was never there. A ruthless boyfriend who always dared to win her heart, no matter who he spared. Revisit Valentine's Day in a Gothic way with Dhamp...


----------



## KBoards Admin

A Maverick Pilgrim Way: Get to know the Old World one step at a time, with a Kiwi adventurer's engrossing tale of family roots and ancient trails (with 581 images)., by Mary Jane WalkerThis is not a travel guide. Why? Because you can't read a travel guide from cover to cover on the plane. But you can read Mary Jane Walker's personal account of her adventures in Europe and Turkey. In a flowing narrative that comes with more than 580 photos, maps and other images, Mary Jane will make you feel like you have already arrived. And perhaps even that you have travelled the by-ways of the Old World for years. Ancient pilgrim trails still in use today traverse nations and mountain ranges across Europe and into the eastern Mediterranean region. Mary Jane uses the pilgrim trails of Europe and Turkey to introduce less well-known destinations and hikes, as well some that are better-known. Join Mary Jane...Vicky Peterwald: Dominator, by Mike ShepherdGrand Duchess Vicky Peterwald has everything. A loving fiance who's soon to be her husband, adoring crowds, and she gets to share her golden wedding carriage with Kris Longknife. What more could a girl want? Well, the Emperor, her father, could have showed up to walk her down the aisle, but she's not really bothered about that. Then suddenly, she is. It turns out that he didn't make the wedding because he's broke and living nearly homeless in an abandoned, half built, palace. How'd that happen? News isn't coming out of Dad's side of the Empire, so it looks like Vicky may need a battle fleet to go pay Daddy dear a visit. Oh, and four or six brigades of infantry and tanks. Somebody should have known better than piss Vic...Gone (FBI: Special Crimes Unit), by Shirlee McCoyAgent Undercover&#8230;Identity Exposed

The FBI: Special Crimes Unit series continues

FBI agent Sam Sheridan's mission is to take down a human trafficking ring and save missing teens-until he witnesses a kidnapping. Blowing his cover, Sam rescues Ella McIntire. But she's not safe yet. While searching for the truth about her cousin's death, Ella came too close to a dangerous secret. And now only Sam can protect her from the men determined to silence her....To Catch a Latte, by Jenn McKinlayTo Catch a Latte by NYT Bestselling author Jenn McKinlay is a mystery romantic comedy mashup full of laughs, heart, and suspense. Stop that espresso! Annie Talbot's coffeepot has been turned upside down when her cafe is declared a front for a money laundering scheme and the FBI suspects she is the mastermind. So now her sexy new tenant, Special Agent Fisher McCoy, is sifting through her coffee grounds looking for the real culprit while trying to keep his hands off the delightful Annie. Marriage-phobic Annie is doing her best to ignore FBI hottie Fisher, but he is so distracting, her lattes are steaming over and she's thinking crazy thoughts like marriage and happily ever after....Solid Steel: A Steel Corps Novella, by J.B. HavensBea "Mic" Michaels is back and her life has, once again, changed forever as she steps into a new role and all the challenges it brings. With Chris Jordon at her side, she's prepared to embrace motherhood with open arms. Gazing into the face of her child, she knows anything is possible. The little life they created has restored her hope for a better future, sweeping out the heartache of previous years. Adjusting to their new normal and forging ahead into their now different lives, Mic and Jordon believe nothing evil can ever touch them again. But they're wrong. A simple mistake will force Mic into the most harrowing and critical mission she's ever faced. Failure is unthinkable and therefore no...Lawyers Got Talent, by Lisa HasterA book about my talent as a tap dancin' lawyer....Abroad (Illustrated), by Thomas CraneThomas Crane was described as "one of the loveliest books ever produced" when it was published in 1882. This generously sized, full color, reproduction makes it available to today's children....Ludwig van Beethoven: A Life From Beginning to End, by Hourly HistoryLudwig van Beethoven * * *Download for FREE on Kindle Unlimited + Free BONUS Inside!* * * Read On Your Computer, MAC, Smartphone, Kindle Reader, iPad, or Tablet. What kind of a man could create the dreaming melodies of the Moonlight Sonata? Give birth to the dramatic voice of the Fifth Symphony? Compose the Ode to Joy? Meet Ludwig van Beethoven, the musical genius, the passionate artist, the incorrigible man, the composer from whose soul music breathed. Inside you will read about... ✓ Groomed for Greatness ✓ Beethoven's Deafness and Depression ✓ Für Elise ✓ Guardianship of His Nephew Karl ✓ Karl's Suicide Attempt ✓ Beethoven's Fi...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Aftermath: Hathe Book Three, by Mary Brock JonesWhen you've already lost too many of your own to war, how can you risk losing- or loving- one more? War or Peace. It doesn't matter. There is always an enemy. Jacquel des Trurains, acclaimed hero of the resistance, has been charged with overseeing the restoration of Hathe after the Terran occupation. But it won't be easy. Years of oppression have left their mark on every dirtsider who stayed behind. And what of the Hathians who fled to the moon? The greed of a few for the sparkling jewel of the colonial worlds could destroy everything when they return. So, Jacquel's bosses decide he needs some help, and they send him Rheia asn Postrova. Rheia spent the war embroiled in twisted diplomatic games to protect the secrets of...Taken With a Dark Desire: The Underworlds, by Dennis ScheelNever trust a deal with the Devil. Lucifer wants Denida's ring though he promised not to interfere in Denida's world. He sends Claus to kidnap Daniel to force Denida to trade. Daniel tells the story of his Dad's secret past to unsettle them. Nina, Denida and the Colonel use all the resources of the Underworlds to find Daniel. Neither they nor the Devil knows there is another person interested in Daniel for their own reasons....Time Ship (Book One): A Time Travel Romantic Adventure, by Ian C.P. Irvine A gripping time travel thriller! If you don't believe time travel is possible , this book will make you change your mind... If you're looking for a page-turning thriller, read this! The Story Who are the terrorists that have taken over an exclusive five star holiday resort in the Caribbean and are holding everyone to ransom? What is the dangerous secret that the terrorists carry, and why must their existence be denied and covered up at all costs to protect the future of mankind? And when you discover that the story is based upon a real research project that the United States government conducted, you will want to learn more, and may even ask 'could this real...Cast for the Perfect Part: Clean Billionaire Romance, by Sheri EganA Standalone Sweet Clean Amish Romance. Download for FREE with Kindle Unlimited Beau Reynolds was a self-made billionaire. He had scrapped and fought his way up the ladder, amassing his fortune the hard way through grit and determination. Now, he could branch out with his companies cared for by his dedicated staff. He had recently dipped into the movie industry. He found another niche he was good at, producing box office hits. Beau was on top as his films became masterpieces, his magic touch once again working miracles. No one saw the demons inside, the carefully locked secrets that had driven him to success. Amanda Gooding had followed her dream to Hollywood but had only seemed to get a few small parts in ...Forget Me Yesterday, by Joyce VilletaWhat if you can go back in time with the knowledge you now have, what would you do differently? That is the question Spring Blossom asks herself and her friend, Jimmy. She wonders about the possibilities and the what ifs. This question prompts Jimmy, whom is an astrophysicist, to create a portal to the past, because he too, wonders what he could do differently had he the opportunity to change things. However, Jimmy's creation only allows for a person to experience different outcomes, but once back in the present, the past remains unchanged. Spring decides to take a dive into the past after coming across her high school drama teacher, David Harris, whom she becomes curious about. Through her journey, she finds herself, ...The Date: An unputdownable psychological thriller with a breathtaking twist, by Louise JensenOne night can change everything. 'I know it as soon as I wake up and open my eyes... Something is wrong.' Her Saturday night started normally. Recently separated from her husband, Ali has been persuaded by her friends to go on a date with a new man. She is ready, she is nervous, she is excited. She is about to take a step into her new future. By Sunday morning, Ali's life is unrecognisable. She wakes, and she knows that something is wrong. She is home, she is alone, she is hurt and she has no memory of what happened to her. Worse still, when she looks in the mirror, Ali doesn't recognise the face staring back at her&#8230; From the no. 1 bestselling author of T...The Museum of Mysteries: A Cassiopeia Vitt Adventure, by Steve BerryCassiopeia Vitt takes center stage in this exciting novella from New York Times bestsellers M.J. Rose and Steve Berry. In the French mountain village of Eze, Cassiopeia visits an old friend who owns and operates the fabled Museum of Mysteries, a secretive place of the odd and arcane. When a robbery occurs at the museum, Cassiopeia gives chase to the thief and is plunged into a firestorm. Through a mix of modern day intrigue and ancient alchemy, Cassiopeia is propelled back and forth through time, the inexplicable journeys leading her into a hotly contested French presidential election. Both candidates harbor secrets they would prefer to keep quiet, but an ancient potion could make that impossible. With intrigue tha...Doc Holt, by C.J. PetitDoc Holt listened to the boys at the other end of the bunkhouse as they joked about the night's excitement, and he felt sick. What they were doing bothered him. Why they were doing it bothered him. But most of all, why he wasn't doing anything to stop it bothered him. He always had believed that what others did wasn't his business. But this would have to become his business now. He had to stop it....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Seals of Eternity (Peacetaker Series Book 6), by Edita A. PetrickA cruel and mercurial ancient deity, stranded on Earth for thousands of years, has been searching for his means to escape from his earthly confinement. The only two artifacts that will do the job, the Seals of Eternity, have been lost in the sands of time. Sed, the mysterious and shadowy figure of jackal, has killed thousands in his relentless search for the Seals. The 21st century sees him taking over bodies of delegates attending an archeological convention in Miami, in pursuit of the knowledge about the two Seals. The left-handed seal is on exhibit in a local museum. The academic who curates the traveling exhibition is a Serbian war-criminal, hiding under a dead man's identity. Sed, whether as a shadow or wearing someone's body, has ...One Among US, by Dhruva ChatterjeeStory of a common man who goes through what most common men do in real life. Perhaps the harshness on him by this world is a tad bit more then average. Nevertheless, this common man who travels daily with us beside us, finds his 'own' freedom through all the trials and tribulations. This freedom that he attains finally, leads to him feeling a kind of happiness that he never felt before: the eternal kind....Soul Survivor (A Leo Waterman Mystery Book 11), by G. M. Ford PI Leo Waterman is back at it-investigating a very domestic crime that turns into a national nightmare in this upbeat page-turner of a mystery. Why would a teenager with no prior record suddenly assassinate a city councilman? Retired PI Leo Waterman wouldn't have bothered finding out if an old pal hadn't asked. And after the man, who is also the boy's grandfather, offs himself, the request becomes too personal to ignore. But Leo's girlfriend, Rebecca, thinks the investigation is too dangerous. Especially after Leo is beaten within an inch of his life. Fortuitously, however, the attack leaves him with a lasting clue about the case that the attackers carved into his chest. Now, this new lead brings Leo into the...Sevenfold Sword: Sorceress, by Jonathan MoellerThe quest of the Seven Swords will unmask treachery. Ridmark Arban is the Shield Knight, questing to stop the rise of the evil New God. The sorceress Cathala, imprisoned within magical stone, holds the lore of the creator of the Seven Swords. But dark powers are stirring in the Serpent Marshes, and Cathala has secrets of her own. Secrets that might kill Ridmark and his friends......The Others, by Jeremy Robinson UFOs and alien abductions remain one of the most hotly debated and mysterious subjects of the twenty-first century. In the decades since 1960, with reports of strange encounters on the rise, thirteen million people have gone missing worldwide and never been found. The Others takes a fast-paced, unique, and moving look at the phenomenon that has fueled Jeremy Robinson's imagination since several sightings, strange happenings, and visits with renowned UFO investigator, and family friend, Raymond Fowler. TO SAVE A MISSING GIRL... Dan Delgado is a private investigator. When it comes to finding cheating spouses, corporate thieves, or runaway teenagers, he's unenthusiastic, and unmatched. As a...Northland: A 4,000-Mile Journey Along America's Forgotten Border, by Porter Fox A quest to rediscover America's other border-the fascinating but little-known northern one. America's northern border is the world's longest international boundary, yet it remains obscure even to Americans. The northern border was America's primary border for centuries-much of the early history of the United States took place there-and to the tens of millions who live and work near the line, the region even has its own name: the northland. Travel writer Porter Fox spent three years exploring 4,000 miles of the border between Maine and Washington, traveling by canoe, freighter, car, and foot. In Northland, he blends a deeply reported and beautifully written story of the region's history wit...Godspeed: A Memoir, by Casey Legler"A memoir for our times." -Michael Stipe

"A coming-of-age drama captured through poetic prose and convincing honesty." -Kirkus Reviews

"I swim for every chance to get wasted-after every meet, every weekend, every travel trip. This is what I look forward to and what I tell no one: the burn of it down my throat, to my soul curled up in my lungs, the sharpest pain all over it-it seizes and stretches, becoming alive again, and is the only thing that makes sense."

At fifteen, Casey Legler is already one of the fastest swimmers in the world. She is also an alcoholic, isolated from her family, and incapable of forming lasting connections with those around her.

Driven to...Puppy Training: A Step-by-Step Guide to Puppy Training (Raising the Perfect Dog Book 1), by Daisy Millan Puppy Training A Step-by-Step Guide to Puppy Training Do you have a newly owned puppy? If not, this is the time to get one. The puppy is a home-based pet that required adequate training. Training your puppy will help him understand what is expected of him and enable him to gain confidence. Proper training will also strengthen the bond between you and your puppy, and make it possible for you to include your puppy in your daily activities often. A well-trained puppy is a happy, well-balanced puppy, and of course, that is what you want for new best friend. This book will explain to you the basics requirements while training your dog and how you can make it comfortable in your home. If you have not yet gott...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Willow Wood: A Sweet Small Town Romance, by Sheri RicheyNolan Ramsey thinks he wants to be alone. He leaves his life in the city, leaves his job as a news reporter, and buys a house in the middle of nowhere. He plans a life of complete isolation with just his dog, Scuba, for company. Calinda Willow returns home to help her aging father at the end of his life. She copes with the loss by throwing herself into her work, rejects social invitations from her friend, Jackie, and thinks she is content with her solitary life. They are both wrong....24 Hours: an addictive mystery thriller (PIs Martin Brunner & Daniel Lakin Series Book 1), by Carl StromWhat do you do when your celebrity-DJ daughter is kidnapped and you have twenty-four hours until she's killed? Forget the Swedish police. If you're the wealthy von Mullers of Stockholm, you call PI Martin Brunner and his mouthy apprentice, Daniel Lakin. As the desperate hours tick by, the hired detectives search for suspicious links in the missing woman's web of fans, friends, and family. But this case is looking to be anything but a run-of-the-mill kidnapping. In a pulse-pounding pursuit across land and water, Martin and Daniel must not only face down Kylee's brutal captors but also deal with deeply sinister revelations from some surprising sources. Action-packed and unspooling family twists right up to t...Points of View - The Weapons, by Tony Thorne MBEIn Book One, young Horace Mayberry an inexperienced somewhat dreamy, introvert Londoner and blind since his early teens, was fitted with bionic eyes by scientist Professor Freeman, using advanced nanotechnology. They are inherently intelligent, but controlled by his brain to develop new facilities as different stress conditions dictate. After extensive training, he was recruited into a secret government department and accompanied by an experienced extrovert agent, he embarked on a series of adventures, and unusual missions. As his confidence and abilities grew, his dreams reflected the way his character and personality also developed. He learnt how to cope with all kinds of situations, including computer hacking, meeting a girl friend...Flat Squirrel, by Fiona Faith RossIn a land similar to New England, humans cut down the biggest beech tree and threaten the flying squirrels' nut supply. Duggan worries they'll starve. To find more, he crosses the busy highway and he almost gets flattened by a motorbike. He meets new friends in the forest who help him out, when they're not fighting over a carrot or potato from their vegetable patch. All Duggan wants to do is to get home. He builds devices to cross the highway but it's harder than he thought. The animals raid the commercial bakery, which churns out an endless feast of cakes and the flour, fat, sugar combo changes everything. Gopher twins Luca and Milo power up the metal pathway and Milo falls in the dough hopper. Can...Silver Mage, by C M DebellIn the first age of Andeira, men and dragons brought together the two halves of the elemental magic of the world to create a union through which their magic, and the world, could support and renew itself. When war broke out, that union was destroyed - deliberately severed by the ancient mages in a desperate attempt to stop their enemies. They knew the price of their actions: the dragons would disappear from Andeira until such time as it would be safe for them to return, stripping the world of half the elemental magic it needed to survive. What the mages did not realise was that their enemies would survive the severing of the bond, threatening the prophecy created by the dragons to ensure their return in a later age. Three thousand years on,...The Mark of the Spider: A Black Orchid Chronicle, by David L. HaaseSebastian Arnett doesn't believe in spirits, but one believes in him. While photographing rare orchids in the highland jungles of Borneo, Sebastian encounters an old Dyak woman who presents him with a black orchid. But the gift comes with a curse - the power to kill with his thoughts - and a disfiguring tattoo of a spider web that covers half his face. Sebastian soon learns that he cannot conceal the tattoo or control his lethal new power. When he accidentally kills the commander of a secret U.S. special operations group, members of the command seek revenge. Sebastian goes on the run to save himself and the woman he loves. The Mark of the Spider is Book 1 of the Black Orchid Chronicles....Workable Passive Income Strategies Starting From $100: A Complete Step-By-Step Guide on Creating Your Multiple Income Streams and to Make Money Online from Virtual to Reality, by Diversse EdisonWant to build yourself some extra passive income but unsure which methods really work? This book spoon-feeds readers with know-hows, tips, links, and caution remarks. What are the ways to earn passive income using your ideas, photos, videos and others' products with good habits, ethics and success in trading and how to make value investing with money, cryptocurrencies like bitcoin or ethereum, and your capability on real estate investment trusts and stocks to imagine yourself as Warren Buffett practicing his rules #1 and #2? Unlike other books which give you a bunch of complicated and technical jargons, this guide will show you simple and workable income generating methods that require as little as...Blackout (Crossbreed Series Book 5), by Dannika DarkThe fate of millions rests on Keystone when they embark on their most important assignment of all&#8230; After what was supposed to be a simple job, Raven and Christian uncover a sinister plot against the higher authority, and the stakes are as high as the body count. The assassins are merciless, with anyone who stands in their way becoming collateral damage. Meanwhile, Raven is still struggling to make sense of her feelings for Christian following a memory wipe. During a blackout, the city erupts into chaos. With Breed on the brink of war, Keystone has only twenty-four hours to complete a secret mission. Raven seeks help from the most unlikely of places, but at what cost? It's a race against time t...


----------



## vsadmin

Storyteller Walkabout Workbook: write your own historical story in 10 easy lessons, by Michael MardelWOULD YOU LIKE TO WRITE AN HISTORICAL STORY SET AFTER WORLD WAR 2? Would you like to be the main character? This book is for those investigating migrants. It's from a sustainable outlook and a historical outlook before computers and television. Character, plot and interview questions are given as well as the answers. Access to the Internet is helpful. Order today ...Road to Antietam, by Tom E. HicklinIn his remarkable work of historical fiction, Road to Antietam, author Tom E. Hicklin brings readers the story of two brothers and the life-altering events they experience amidst the harrowing backdrop of the American Civil War. Daniel and Christopher Galloway are merely teenagers when they join the Eighth Ohio Volunteer Infantry at the beginning of the Civil War. What starts out as a light-hearted adventure, soon descends into a brutal struggle for survival as they go from training camp to skirmishing with an elusive, deadly enemy to full-blown battle, culminating in the single bloodiest day in American history. Along the way, both brothers suffer from illness, exposure, hunger, and extreme fear, and they soon come to rea...Single and Looking Daisy (Secret Lives of Sisters Book 1), by Belinda AustinA HEARTWARMING TALE OF A 39-YEAR-OLD SCREW-UP, HER SEARCH FOR LOVE & HER TALKING CAT. Daisy is turning 40. To make the crises worse, her five sisters pray over her unmarried status, and then her cat begins speaking English with a British accent! Well, no wonder the cat quotes William Shakespeare sometimes! Daisy did name the cat Shakespeare after all. The mess of Daisy's life is even kookier because the cat is cursing and smoking now like a Downton-Abbey criminal, and the cat is drinking more alcoholic beverages, even though booze makes his whiskers wrinkle. Mm, there must be a connection to all this flowing alcohol, which may explain the bubbly in Daisy's brain. Even her blind dates, men referred by her meddling siste...


----------



## vsadmin

Epiphany - THE GOLDING: A story within a story, by Sonya Deanna Terry"Sophisticated and thought-provoking ... an urban fairy tale for grown-ups." --Avid Ashley ***GOLD MEDAL Winner Global Ebook Awards, USA 2016 ***SILVER MEDAL Winner Readers' Favorite International Book Award Contest, USA 2017 ***GOLD AWARD Winner Literary Titan Book Awards, USA 2017 ***RED RIBBON Winner The Wishing Shelf Awards, UK 2015 ***B.R.A.G. MEDALLION Honoree Book Readers' Appreciation Group, USA 2018 ***BEST BOOK WE'VE READ ALL YEAR Finalist Read Freely UK 2018 Prepare to be enchanted. History, mystery, contemporary romance and magic ... A whimsical tale ab...The basics of hematology, complete blood count and clotting: Guide & notes for Chinese and complementary medicine students and beginners, by Vanessa CondeSimple, quick guide and note collection, allowing complementary medicine students and beginners to grasp the basics of Complete Blood Count laboratory analysis and Hematology. Information is presented, summarized and explained in a concise way, accompanied by easily understandable images and graphs. The guide also contains notes on relevant Chinese medicine peer-reviewed research, as well as western medical and scientific papers and sources making it a perfect source, since it is not exclusively Chinese medicine-oriented, and can be useful to complementary medicine students and practitioners from various and distinct fields of research. A useful starter's guide and research source, for both students and complementary...Divide and Conquer (Champions of Elonia Book 1), by Carmen FoxTwo women. One Prophecy. Zero places to hide. How the hell does a physicist like Lea Daniels get dragged into a fight to defend a magical kingdom? A lousy prophecy, that's how. Grappling with her new reality, Lea must entrust her safety to Elonian warrior Nieve, whose kick-ass powers blatantly defy the laws of nature. Nieve, for her part, isn't exactly thrilled either about her role as a mentor to a "chosen one" who can't tell a sword from a hairbrush. They've barely had time to cover the rules of Elonian light magic when they're attacked from the shadows - where only the enemy dares walk. Somehow, the mismatched duo must protect Seattle, the world, and the realm beyond against the Shade...


----------



## vsadmin

Curious Magic & Strange Events, by David ArthurHave you ever heard of one vampire putting the bite on another? Or of a lady vampire who flies around on a sponge mop drunk on blood pudding? Or of the burgess of Telgh popping up like hot toast when poked on the chest by a baby quasar's finger? Wait! There's more... You may never laugh so hard or feel so deeply as you experience the 'Curious Magic & Strange Events' characters endear or alienate themselves to you. Meet Jimi Hendrix Kolve. Following a near death experience he develops the ability to fly in his astral body. During his spare time he teaches the members of a bicycle club called Mel's Angels how to fly in theirs. Then he rescues Krislyn Ann LaFuria, a strong willed twenty-year-old woman, from kidnappers. Over time the...Nocturnal Meetings of the Misplaced, by R.J. GarciaMystery surrounds the town of Summertime, Indiana, where fifteen-year-old Tommy Walker and his little sister are sent to live with relatives they've never met. Tommy soon makes friends with Finn Wilds, a rebellious local who lives with his volatile and abusive stepfather, who also happens to be the town's sheriff. Finn invites Tommy to late night meetings in the woods, where Tommy gets to know two girls. He forms a special and unique connection with both girls. The meetings become a place where the kids, who don't fit in at school, or home can finally belong. As the group of friends begin to unravel clues to a cold case murder and kidnapping- they learn the truth is darker and closer than they ever imagined. Even if the...Forbidden Blossom, by Nola Li BarrCan a mysterious inheritance from an eccentric billionaire right a wrong from generations ago? When Anne is plunged into the lives of the top one percent she finds herself entangled with a cutthroat family who will do anything to keep the past buried. As she uncovers generations of secrets that stir bitter memories she's thrust into the crosshairs of a vindictive scheme. The family lawyer is the only one keeping her strong, and Anne is falling for him, but is he genuine or only interested in her new wealth? Two generations earlier, Rose has newly immigrated to the United States from Taiwan. In an era when Chinese immigrants are not always welcome, Rose knows she must tread lightly in her new home. However, the...


----------



## vsadmin

Modern Wealth Mindset (The Lone Wolf Entrepreneur), by Glen CarolEverything you do is a result of your mindset. Your actions today will influence your future financial situation. If your attitude towards your finances is bad now rest assured, you will pay later. This book is not a financial blue print, it simply encourages you to take a look at your current financial situation, and the mindset that created it. If your situation is currently bad, then it is due to your mindset, past and present. You should seek to change it for the better before it's too late. This book looks at concepts such as : Control your mindset, control your life. Compound actions produce compound results. Your financial reality is ...Camouflage, by Ivy KeatingA missing man, a new police chief and an unexpected New England town mystery. When Sean Dermott, the newly appointed police chief, sees the report that a popular local high school coach is missing, his growing fascination with the alluring Vanessa Strauss, who reported the disappearance, makes him determined to solve the case. The investigation leads him and his team deep into Quarry Head Park, a local scenic preserve with nature trails and expansive views. There is no sign of the missing man, but what he does find terrifies him to the core. From the depths of the park, a deadly prehistoric looking creature emerges, attacks swiftly and silently, leaving devastation in its wake. In the chaos which follows...


----------



## vsadmin

Second To None, by Ju EphraimeAll of her life, Courtney Scott has come in second-in everything. As a twin, she came into the world second-thirty minutes behind her sister, Sydney. As luck would have it, not only was she the smaller of the two, but she and her twin were as different as night and day. Like the weaker of two fledgling birds in a nest, she got whatever food was left after Sydney had eaten her fill. She wore all of Sydney's secondhand clothes, including her shoes, and when they entered kindergarten, Sydney was more advanced physically. Courtney has to deal with it, and she keeps it all in until graduating high school and going to Europe. There she meets up with her old high school classmate, James Mitchell. James and Courtney begin seeing a ...The Values String, by Ukpeme OkonPlot a course through The Values String, to discover the interconnection among transformation, fulfillment, and peace. You need not release a bestselling record or be successful at auditions, to prove you've got talent. Apply your melodious voice to the author's composed songs and you will see as you explore this book, you are certain to experience your ability to sing to, through, and out of any circumstance. Revealed in this work, is an unconventional approach to self-mastery and betterment. One value is a gemstone. Envisage owning several values and stringing them...


----------



## vsadmin

An Atom in the Void: A Short Story, by Christopher ValleThe atoms that compose your body were around long before you were born and will remain long after you're dead. Their brief sojourn with you is a tiny episode within their life in this universe. This short story traces the path of a single hydrogen atom from the Big Bang to the edge of the universe. If we could ask an atom to recount its adventures perhaps this is the story it would tell....Barriers, by Patrick SkeltonNathan Gallagher's life on post-solar-flare Earth just took a turn for the worse. Barrier Administration has ordered his quadriplegic son to be euthanized at a hospital deep in the solar badlands. Nathan's only hope is his father, a brilliant aerospace engineer working on an experimental device that would enable Ian to walk again. Only healthy individuals can remain citizens of Barrier cities, and his father's invention would grant Ian the right to live and re-enter the safe confines of the Barriers. There's just one problem: Nathan's father is missing. Can Nathan locate him even while the government watches his every step? And if he does find his father in time, can he really help? BARRIERS...


----------



## vsadmin

The Munich Girl: A Novel of the Legacies that Outlast War, by Phyllis Edgerly RingAnna Dahlberg grew up eating dinner under her father's war-trophy portrait of Eva Braun. Fifty years after the war, she discovers what he never did - that her mother and Hitler's mistress were friends. The secret surfaces with a mysterious monogrammed handkerchief, and a man, Hannes Ritter, whose Third Reich family history is entwined with Anna's. Plunged into the world of the "ordinary" Munich girl who was her mother's confidante - and a tyrant's lover - Anna finds her every belief about right and wrong challenged. With Hannes's help, she retraces the path of two women who met as teenagers, shared a friendship that spanned the years that Eva Braun was Hitler's mistress, yet never knew that the ...Dark Wave: Survival of Love and Hope, by Stan LovedayA couple leaves on a sailing trip of a lifetime, only to be trapped in a life and death struggle with the power of mother nature. From weather spawned out of a hurricane no one saw forming, the couple's resolve to survive will be tested to their limits, and beyond. To survive, they will have to beat both the elements they are forced to endure, and the failures mounting around them. Can they manage to survive when all hope is lost? Follow our two beleagered travelers as they travel the waters of the Caribbean in search of themselves....


----------



## vsadmin

Single and Looking Daisy (Secret Lives of Sisters Book 1), by Belinda AustinA HEARTWARMING TALE OF A 39-YEAR-OLD SCREW-UP, HER SEARCH FOR LOVE & HER TALKING CAT. Daisy is turning 40. To make the crises worse, her five sisters pray over her unmarried status, and then her cat begins speaking English with a British accent! Well, no wonder the cat quotes William Shakespeare sometimes! Daisy did name the cat Shakespeare after all. The mess of Daisy's life is even kookier because the cat is cursing and smoking now like a Downton-Abbey criminal, and the cat is drinking more alcoholic beverages, even though booze makes his whiskers wrinkle. Mm, there must be a connection to all this flowing alcohol, which may explain the bubbly in Daisy's brain. Even her blind dates, men referred by her meddling siste...Jinnbane (Wyrms of Pasandir Book 7), by Paul E. HorsmanAfter his many adventures, Eskandar and his brave followers rest in Myrlia, the beautiful, colorful and cruel harbor capital of rich Hizmyr. The prophecy tells them they must wait for something to happen, but what and when it doesn't say. So they loaf around, see the sights and feed peanuts to the elephants in the central market. Then the overhasty arrival of a strange boy shatters their rest and plunge the wyrmcaller and his friends into new action. The prophecy nears its end stage and the final, long anticipated battles are about to take place. Now they need the help of Ancho-Dar, the ancient, vanished Wyrm Queen, who once was enslaved by the lich king. But if she is still alive where is she hiding? And would she b...


----------



## vsadmin

Dancing with Myself: A Dating Memoir, by Lisa ScottoDancing With Myself A Dating Memoir Dancing with Myself, a funny memoir of one woman's dating adventures in and around New York City. It was the golden age before Tinder and ubiquitous snapping, What's App and even texting. These essays recount the horror and humor of dating during match.com, eharmony and good ole' fashioned set-ups, and the results are still quite painfully funny. Great beach read, for your commute or a rainy afternoon, this quick read will make you laugh or maybe realize that you have a common bond with a fellow romantic in the world of binary dating. This funny dating book will make you love the one you are with Looking for your next beach, book club or train media? <br...Paul Michael Peters: The Complete Collection of Short Stories: 2012-2018, by Paul Michael Peters Tales that are perfect for coffee breaks - but beware; like chocolate, they lure the reader into just one more. Paul Michael Peters has created a magical collection of stories that help the reader look at the day from a different perspective. This is a collection that once you start you can't put down. Stories are perfect for anyone trying to fit reading into a busy day. What if you could remember everything? What would your life be like if your father was the worlds greatest illusionist? What if your partner was plotting against you? What actions would you avoid if you were the devil? These are only a few of the questions explored in this collection of short stories. ...


----------



## vsadmin

The Omega Plague, by Jerome WhitneyWhen Katie Wolfe's father locks her in his survivalist bunker, she's given a front row seat to the end of the world. Helpless and alone, she watches via the internet as a worldwide plague ravages humanity. After months in seclusion, Katie is determined to discover the fate of her loved ones. Abandoning the safety of the bunker, she encounters a world of anarchy and terror where men, women, and children fight savagely over the remaining scraps of the world she used to know. While desperately searching for proof her family is still alive, she uncovers evidence of a dark and twisted plot behind the true origins of the plague. Now Katie must decide whether to continue the search for her family, or unravel a conspiracy that could determine the fate of mankind's few remaining survivors.


----------



## vsadmin

Shadow Cast (Shadow Reign Book 1), by Samantha ParksThe demons have one rule: The Reigns' rule is final. In a world of humanoid demons, Destiny has decided to bring three unlikely people together in order to stop the original demons from taking control of the world again. Cade Llywelyn, the gatekeeper, Cassia Giannopoulos, one of three reigns controlling the demon society, and Lissa Vienne, one of the few remaining Nightmare Demons, together will either save the world or destroy it. After her parents were murdered by a demon, Lissa has spent the last five years killing fellow demons who have taken demon and human lives. Now she is told she must give up her job as a rogue demon slayer to save the demon court from witches. But if she doesn't stop the witches, the only thing capa...


----------



## vsadmin

Peacemaker, by George ClerkinAll Pete Trevor has ever wanted is to live a quiet, unimposing life in his hometown of Fellowman. Unfortunately for him, but quite fortunately for the reader, this modest ambition is constantly confounded by the throng of troublesome personalities within his orbit. Among these are a goodhearted but unstable friend, a sociopathic football coach, an angsty punk rocker, and an overbearing employer, each of them doing their part in sending Pete along the road of a harrowing and unwanted adventure. Whether he's acting as a go-between in a dangerous love triangle, playing the role of mediator in a father-son dispute, or finding himself the victim of an ill-conceived kidnapping, Pete faces all of these challenges with humor, ingenuity, and the ...The Devil's Noose: A Pandemic Medical Thriller, by Michael Angel The thing that wiped out the dinosaurs is about to make its comeback. It's a trillion times smaller than a killer asteroid. And it's fallen into the hands of a madman. After surviving a horrific outbreak of the Black Nile virus, epidemiologist Leigh Austen's done her best to bury memories along with the bodies. But when a call for help from the World Health Organization (WHO) arrives at her lab, she's got to face her nightmares all over again. Something's wiping entire villages clean of humans and wildlife in a war-torn former Soviet Republic. Leigh's skills are desperately needed to identify and stop the pathogen's spread before it explodes into a global pandemic. Austen's...


----------



## vsadmin

Mystery Weekly Magazine, by At the cutting edge of crime fiction, Mystery Weekly Magazine presents original short stories by the world's best-known and emerging mystery writers. 
The stories we feature in our monthly issues span every imaginable subgenre, including cozy, police procedural, noir, whodunit, supernatural, hardboiled, humor, and historical mysteries. Evocative writing and a compelling story are the only certainty.

Get ready to be surprised, challenged, and entertained-whether you enjoy the style of the Golden Age of mystery (e.g., Agatha Christie, Arthur Conan Doyle), the glorious pulp digests of the early twentieth century (e.g., Dashiell Hammett, Raymond Chandler), or contemporary masters of mystery.


----------



## vsadmin

Angel Land: Teen and YA Fantasy Light Novel, by P.S. ScottGabriel Perez has a dream. Thirteen-year-old Gabriel wants to become the Ruling Archangel of Celestia. The catch? He doesn't have wings. And, that means he can't get into one of the eight prestigious guilds. He spends his days polishing wings, dreaming of going to a guild. An unexpected opportunity. After failing the entrance, Gabriel stumbles on a wanted criminal, and by a stroke of fate, and becomes embroiled in a high-profile abductions case. He is sent to the best guild- The Holy Guild- for protection where he gets a shot at his dream of becoming a Ruling Archangel. The adventure of a lifetime. At the Holy Guild, Gabriel makes friends with the super-smart Raziel, the school reporter Swati, and ...Infinity War: Collected Edition, by Jim StarlinCollects Infinity War #1-6, Warlock and the Infinity Watch #7-10 & Marvel Comics Presents #108-111. When evil dopplegangers of the Marvel heroes appear, it's all-out war! Why has Magus unleashed them on an unsuspecting world? And is the heroes only hope?Thanos?! Plus, will the Infinity Gauntlet swing the tide of the war?...The Aviary (The Uncaged Series Book 1), by Emily Shore "Gentlemen, we have a special treat for you today. Feast your eyes on this pure-blooded beauty!" Sixteen-year-old Serenity has spent her entire life in hiding to protect her from this exact moment. In a world where beauty is bought and sold on the streets like a corporate commodity, Serenity's natural assets are more like liabilities. Despite her parents' best efforts, she's been taken-ripped from her home and the only life she's ever known-to find herself on sale to the highest bidder. And that bidder? Enigmatic and dangerous, Luc is the director of The Aviary-an elite museum where girls are displayed as living art by day&#8230;and cater to the lascivious whims of the highest bidder by night. In this elabo...To All the Boys I've Loved Before, by Jenny HanTo All the Boys I've Loved Before is now a major motion picture streaming on Netflix!

Lara Jean's love life gets complicated in this New York Times bestselling "lovely, lighthearted romance" (School Library Journal) from the bestselling author of The Summer I Turned Pretty series.

What if all the crushes you ever had found out how you felt about them&#8230;all at once?

Sixteen-year-old Lara Jean Song keeps her love letters in a hatbox her mother gave her. They aren't love letters that anyone else wrote for her; these are ones she's written. One for every boy she's ever loved-five in all. When she writes, she pours out her heart and soul and says all the things she would n...


----------



## vsadmin

Dino Crisis - Stranded: Book 1, by Chris LibertyA group of researchers led by Dr. Emmanuel Hernandez gains a permit to visit the quarantined Ilha da Morte to prove either the truth or the fallacy of the whispered rumors of a giant lizard that lurks within the dark, unexplored jungles. One problem after another plagues their mission, starting with their boat sinking during the landing, followed immediately by the loss of their satellite phone and the death of a team member. The expedition, now cut off from the world, takes a more dangerous turn when hooting and roaring in the night reveals not only that the animal they seek is real, but that there's more than one. And they come closer each night.The creatures soon prove to be the least of the team's problems after encountering another...


----------



## vsadmin

Resentments and Revenge (Sophie Brown Book 4), by Diane EzzardA murdered young woman, a missing schoolboy, is there a connection? The police don't think so, but Sophie and Jack begin to unravel connections, as a new disturbing turn of events are revealed, and more children go missing. Jack is convinced his old school rival, Dom Duggan is behind the disappearances. Dom and his brother, Dirk are notorious drug dealers working around Bury in Greater Manchester. They will stop at nothing to get what they want. Can Sophie and Jack enter the dark world of criminals and gangsters and come out unscathed? With their own lives under threat, can they find out what happened to missing Louie? Is Jack's obsession with nailing Dom based on facts, or did he get it all wrong and is just seeking re...Then She Was Gone: A Novel, by Lisa JewellA 2018 Goodreads Choice Award Finalist-Top 5 Best Mystery & Thriller * A Suspense Magazine "Best of 2018" Thriller/Suspense Pick

"An acutely observed family drama with bone-chilling suspense." -People

"Jewell teases out her twisty plot at just the right pace, leaving readers on the edge of their seats. Her multilayered characters are sheer perfection, and even the most astute thriller reader won't see where everything is going until the final threads are unknotted." -Booklist, starred review

"Sharply written with twists and turns, Jewell's latest will please fans of Gone Girl, The Girl on the Train, or Luckiest Girl Alive." -Libra...Cold Waters (Normal, Alabama Book 1), by Debbie Herbert An Amazon Charts and Washington Post bestseller. From USA Today bestselling author Debbie Herbert comes a thrilling story of murder and madness set in the darkest corner of Alabama. Everyone thinks fourteen-year-old Violet is a murderer. After a summer-night swim with her best friend, Ainsley, Violet is found confused, wandering in the forest-and Ainsley's never seen again. But without a body, murder charges won't stick, so Violet is sent away. After more than a decade in a psychiatric ward, Violet returns to her broken-down hometown of Normal, Alabama, to claim her dead mother's inheritance and help her overworked sister care for their unstable, alcoholic father. Violet, still haunte...The Bones She Buried: A completely gripping, heart-stopping crime thriller (Detective Josie Quinn Book 5), by Lisa ReganJosie works until her arms ache, until the paramedics arrive and pull her gently away from the woman's cold, fragile body. Noah's voice cracks beside her as he calls the time of death for his own, beloved mother. Arriving with her partner Noah for dinner at his family's immaculate countryside home, Detective Josie Quinn is devastated to find Noah's mother, Colette, lying lifeless in the back garden, her mouth clogged with soil. Searching the house for answers, Josie's team don't know what to make of the rosary beads buried in the dirt near the body, or the hidden file labelled "Drew Pratt", the small town of Denton's most famous missing person. As she delves deeper into Pratt�...


----------



## vsadmin

How I managed To Recover From Depression, by Tam ThanhThis book is not written by abstracted thoughts, but this was what happened in my real life. I used to have depression six years ago and thought of suicide as well as how to kill myself perfectly, however, I could not find any good way to die. I think that it was blessings which I created from my previous lives to save my life. After that, with the survival instinct, I had to seek the methods to treat my disease. In this book, I will share with you the process I was depressed, how I dealt with it and which miracles helped me recover from the illness so that I can live positively now. It is possible that many people do not believe the spirit world and I was also having such thought. My family is Buddhist, especially my mother is very ...Social Anxiety - How to Be Yourself - Step by Step And Proven Techniques For Overcoming Anxiety And Shyness. : Build Your Social Confidence, by Clark Brown★ FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY ★ Buy the Paperback and Get the eBook for FREE! Social anxiety is a prison that holds us back from being our best self. It's time to break free. We've all been there at some point in our lives; washed by a feeling of uneasiness when talking to unfamiliar people. Even worse if it's a crowd. The difference between those who suffer from chronic social anxiety and those who don't, is that the ones who don't suffer learn to overcome that feeling. This allows them to socialize with confidence no matter the situation they're in or who they're talking. It's not magic, not luck, and definitely not always "in their genes". They use a <st...The Human Magnet Syndrome: Why We Love People Who Hurt Us, by Ross RosenbergSince the dawn of civilization, men and women have been magnetically and irresistibly drawn together into romantic relationships, not so much by what they see, feel and think, but more by invisible forces. When individuals with healthy emotional backgrounds meet, the irresistible "love force" creates a sustainable, reciprocal and stable relationship. Codependents and emotional manipulators are similarly enveloped in a seductive dreamlike state; however, it will later unfold into a painful "seesaw" of love, pain, hope and disappointment. The soul mate of the codependent's dreams will become the emotional manipulator of their nightmares. Readers of the Human Magnet Syndrome will better understand why they, despite their dream...Can't Make This Stuff Up!: Finding the Upside to Life's Downs, by Susannah B. Lewis In her highly-anticipated nonfiction debut, humorist and popular blogger Susannah B. Lewis (Whoa! Susannah) uses dry wit and an eye for the absurd to find laughter in even the most challenging circumstances. Millions of online fans have flocked to Susannah B. Lewis's hysterical, take-no-prisoners videos that capture her uproarious yet deeply faithful view of the world. Now she brings to book form her keen eye for the absurd as she reveals her experiences growing up in a small Tennessee town. From the time an escaped albino panther wandered into her backyard to the Thanksgiving when an egg in the table's centerpiece hatched a baby chicken to the kind neighbors who brought casseroles in Tupperware for months...


----------



## vsadmin

The Amnesia Desk, by Jim SullivanWhen archaeologist Lee Jackson takes an experimental drug he starts having vivid hallucinations about the deep past. But are they hallucinations or actual ancestral memories? And why are they dominated by memories of battles? Meet the Amnesia Desk : a clandestine, ultra-violent group tasked with keeping the CIA's darkest secrets hidden - permanently. But while most of Jackson's memories are from centuries ago, one is from the recent past, and it's a threat to the very existence of the CIA. Jackson has to die. The Amnesia Desk send their finest to Britain to deal with the threat. But there's something they haven't counted on: Lee Jackson has access to centuries of combat experience. This is a fight the Am...The Mask Collectors: A Novel, by Ruvanee Pietersz Vilhauer A murder investigation becomes a dance with the devil in a breakthrough novel of illusion, conspiracy, and belief. The alumni of an international boarding school have gathered at a campground in rural New Jersey when a scream breaks the silence of the woods. Classmates are shocked to find journalist Angie Osborne suddenly dead. The medical examiner's report isn't what anyone expects. Oddly, the death scene reminds anthropologist Duncan McCloud of a thovile, a Sri Lankan ritual he's spent years studying. When Duncan's new employer, a pharmaceutical giant, sends him overseas under shadowy pretenses, and his wife, Dr. Grace McCloud, starts to receive anonymous warnings to doubt everyone and everything, the ...Beneath a Scarlet Sky: A Novel, by Mark Sullivan Soon to be a major television event from Pascal Pictures, starring Tom Holland. Based on the true story of a forgotten hero, the USA Today and #1 Amazon Charts bestseller Beneath a Scarlet Sky is the triumphant, epic tale of one young man's incredible courage and resilience during one of history's darkest hours. Pino Lella wants nothing to do with the war or the Nazis. He's a normal Italian teenager-obsessed with music, food, and girls-but his days of innocence are numbered. When his family home in Milan is destroyed by Allied bombs, Pino joins an underground railroad helping Jews escape over the Alps, and falls for Anna, a beautiful widow six years his senior. In an attempt to protect hi...One Word Kill (Impossible Times Book 1), by Mark Lawrence Ready Player One meets Stranger Things in this new novel by the bestselling author who George RR Martin describes as "an excellent writer." In January 1986, fifteen-year-old boy-genius Nick Hayes discovers he's dying. And it isn't even the strangest thing to happen to him that week. Nick and his Dungeons & Dragons-playing friends are used to living in their imaginations. But when a new girl, Mia, joins the group and reality becomes weirder than the fantasy world they visit in their weekly games, none of them are prepared for what comes next. A strange-yet curiously familiar-man is following Nick, with abilities that just shouldn't exist. And this man bears a cryptic message: Mia's in grave...


----------



## vsadmin

The Mercenary Code (The Shattering of Kingdoms Book 1), by Emmet MossBreak the Code. Shatter the World. Centuries ago, the murder of a beloved king tore apart the Kingdom of Caledun. The land was plunged into chaos and thousands perished in the aftermath. A new order was established in an attempt to return Caledun to its former glory. It failed, but in its place rose the beginnings of the Code. During this same period, the mystical caretakers of the Great Wood retreated from the world of Kal Maran, their disappearance an ominous harbinger of the suffering that was to follow. The Great Wood now grows out of control. Cities, towns, and villages have fallen before the relentless march of the forest. Without the former guardians to keep her tame, the wood has become a place of peril,...Cannibal. Demon of the Mind. A Post-Apocalyptic Survival LitRPG Series, by Ivan ShamanAn act of terror eliminated civilization. Ninety percent of all adults died, and nine percent became zombies-whose brains were slowly recovered by nanites. Only one percent stayed human. Life had been turned into something resembling a computer game, where levels were increased by absorbing the nanorobots from other's bodies. Presumptuous mankind had destroyed itself, but it might still be reborn in a new form, with a new meaning, with the sole Sun, and with the new God - the Supreme Mind. Warning This fiction contains: Gore READ THE BEGINNING HERE: https://www.royalroad.com/fiction/24606/demon-of-the-mind-cannibal...The Word Is War (Doomsday War Book 1), by Richard TongueThe Terran Confederation is on the brink of civil war. Across the myriad colonies of humanity, rebel forces are rising, clamoring for freedom from the increasingly repressive government of Earth, launching raids on the Confederation Fleet as they prepare for the conflict to come. On the frontier, however, a darker force is emerging, an ancient threat long forgotten, returning to once more threaten eternal, endless tyranny, silent ships massing in the cold depths of space, ready to strike. All that stands between victory and defeat is the Scout Cruiser Xenophon, destined for the scrapyard but recalled to the flag and placed under the command of a renegade officer, Commander Jack Winter, and given a mission that will either save humanity&#8230;or...Knights End (The Champion Chronicles Book 6), by Brad ClarkBehind the mighty walls of Neffenmark Castle, stands the combined might of the Elven, Human, and Dwarven armies who are ready to fight to the end. With the Spear of Salvation in hand, they have the weapon to defeat the Deceiver, but first, they must face an onslaught of vicious and vile goblins. After wiping out the bulk of the Taran Empire's army, the goblin horde is more than ready to conquer the undermanned defenders of Neffenmark Castle. Standing in their way is Hargon, former Emperor of Taran and powerful magic user. Knowing that his ability to use magic may be their only chance at victory, Queen Elissa and King Illichian put their survival in Hargon's hands. Hundreds of miles away, Princess Nikki and her fabled Sa...Rescue Mission (Islands of Seattle Book 1), by Linda JordanAfter the ice caps melt, a flu pandemic devastates our world. The big earthquake leaves the left coast smashed, a shadow of its former self. Magic rushes in. Filling the empty spaces of our world. Humanity survives and in places, thrives. Cady, a loner, lives just outside a small village. One of those who uses magic, she finds things and people. Several villagers sneak into the Zoo, a nearby compound run by deadly gangs. One of them gets caught. Few outsiders understand the Zoo, except Cady. She must risk everything or live with the shame of not helping. A unique world filled with complex characters and strong magic. Readers of epic fantasy who crave something new and different need to dive into this five-bo...The Curse of the Dragon Stone: The Dragon's Heir Trilogy Book 1, by JB RichardsBetrayed by an ambitious traitor to The Realm and doomed to an unimaginable fate, Prince Kirin of Greynor seeks to avenge his father's name-not knowing whether the King is alive or dead. Cursed to live a half-life as both man and dragon, Kirin finds his situation advantageous to his cause until he stumbles upon a massacre where his boyhood friend-a Nephilim named Tyriel-lies horribly maimed and barely alive. Upon his return to his lair, Kirin learns that he may be able to save Tyriel and restore order to The Realm through a powerful relic called The Dragon Stone. But now, with Tyriel's life hanging in the balance and the young prince's fate about to change, will Kirin forsake his quest for revenge and bring...Pirates of the Asteroids: The Belter Series: Book One, by Eric MartellAll Adam wanted was his advanced degree and a girlfriend. What he got was betrayal, kicked out of University, and exiled to the Asteroid Belt. The Asteroid Miners have just about had their fill of the oppressive Federal bureaucracy, and some of them are ready to take steps towards freedom. Adam arrives just in time to find himself involved with a budding revolution. Unfortunately, he had been working on a physics degree, and it wasn't as if there was a course of study on Practical Pirating offered at the University. How does one become a pirate? Adam is about to figure it out. This story is set against the background of the asteroid belt and filled with a mixture of existing technology and new i...


----------



## vsadmin

Life Upcycled: A Heartwarming Journey (Success on Her Terms Book 3), by Carmen KlassenSingle mom Carrie Bennet has beaten the odds by leaving an abusive marriage, rising up out of poverty and finishing her undergrad psychology degree. She now has the summer to finish saving up for grad school, using her growing business upcycling old picture frames as art. Life should be good. But old and new insecurities keep disrupting her plans. Is there hope for the future when the past has been so painful? And is there ever a point when she'll make enough money to stop worrying about whether she can support herself and her kids? When Carrie's busy life intersects with two very different women who are barely surviving, she begins to see how she can draw on her personal experiences, her education, and her busines...The Overdue Life of Amy Byler, by Kelly Harms An Amazon Charts and Washington Post bestseller. "A laugh-out-loud funny, pitch-perfect novel that will have readers rooting for this unlikely, relatable, and totally lovable heroine, The Overdue Life of Amy Byler is the ultimate escape-and will leave moms everywhere questioning whether it isn't time for a #momspringa of their own." -New York Journal of Books Overworked and underappreciated, single mom Amy Byler needs a break. So when the guilt-ridden husband who abandoned her shows up and offers to take care of their kids for the summer, she accepts his offer and escapes rural Pennsylvania for New York City. Usually grounded and mild mannered, Amy finally lets her hair down in the ...The Almost Sisters: A Novel, by Joshilyn Jackson With empathy, grace, humor, and piercing insight, the author of gods in Alabama pens a powerful, emotionally resonant novel of the South that confronts the truth about privilege, family, and the distinctions between perception and reality---the stories we tell ourselves about our origins and who we really are. Superheroes have always been Leia Birch Briggs' weakness. One tequila-soaked night at a comics convention, the usually level-headed graphic novelist is swept off her barstool by a handsome and anonymous Batman. It turns out the caped crusader has left her with more than just a nice, fuzzy memory. She's having a baby boy-an unexpected but not unhappy development in the thirty-eight year-o...The Kiss Quotient, by Helen HoangOne of Washington Post's 50 Notable Works of Fiction in 2018 • One of Amazon's Top 100 Books of 2018 "This is such a fun read and it's also quite original and sexy and sensitive."-Roxane Gay, New York Times bestselling author "Hoang's writing bursts from the page."-Buzzfeed A heartwarming and refreshing debut novel that proves one thing: there's not enough data in the world to predict what will make your heart tick. Stella Lane thinks math is the only thing that unites the universe. She comes up with algorithms to predict customer purchases-a job that has given her more money than she knows what to do with, and way less experience in the dating de...


----------



## vsadmin

Ruinmakers, by Jeremy J. SimmonsAccording to his father, life is predictable, clear cut, and easy to navigate. Misfit and misunderstood Dagoric finds life anything but predictable after saving a strange girl from death against his father's wishes. His determination to prove his worth leads him to the remote parts of a mountaintop, and into the mists of time itself. Lost in his new surroundings, his only thought is for his true love-but what happened to her? Returning home only raises more questions, and the only people that can answer them want him dead. Loyalties and friendships are torn in every direction as Dagoric tries to reconcile his past with the present. Can he unravel the tangle of superstition and prejudice long enough to solve the myste...Aspiring: Part I of the Siblings' Tale (Elisabeth and Edvard The Siblings' Tale Book 1), by Astrid V.J."If Jane Austen had written fantasy, this would be it" Review by Michael A coven of witches plots to overthrow a kingdom. One brave woman stands in their way. At her mother's death-bed, Elisabeth learns her mother's illness is no accident and that her own life is in danger. Evil witches are plotting to take over the kingdom of Vendale. All alone, naive, and untrained, Elisabeth's determination is all she has to confront her mother's murderers as she discovers love at the same time. While Richard's behaviour sends distracting mixed messages, Elisabeth finds herself stuck in limbo: she is treated like a child but is forced to make adult decisions. Meanwhile, the witches' plot...The Timekeeper's Daughter (The Timekeeper's Daughter Trilogy Book 1), by C.J.M. NaylorOn her eighteenth birthday, Abigail Jordan foresees the death of a woman, and then it comes true. From there she goes on an incredible journey of self-discovery in which she uncovers the secrets of her past and her heritage as a timekeeper-people chosen to record and measure time, but not change it. But timekeeping isn't the important aspect for Abigail; for her, it's finding out what happened to her biological mother, Elisabeth. Her mother's death was deemed a suicide, but Abigail knows that this isn't true. In the midst of an ongoing war, Abigail must battle both literal war in the world as well as battle the ongoing war within herself. Her biological father, Mathias, wants her to learn about his world while other mys...


----------



## vsadmin

Flames Over Frosthelm, by Dave DobsonAn Investigation Gone Awry Sometimes, your case takes a left turn. Or three or four. Marten Mingenstern and Boog Eggstrom are provisional inspectors, fresh out of Inquisitor's Guild training and eager to prove themselves. Assigned the mundane task of tracking down stolen jewels, they instead uncover a mysterious cult set on destroying the city. After a thief explodes, they earn the enmity of a vicious noble, the Chief Inquisitor gets bought off and goes rogue, they are seized by barbarians, and they are sentenced to death at least a couple of times. In a final, frantic race with prophecy, they face ruthless fanatics, a city turned against them, and terrible forces long buried. Flames Over Frosthelm is...Beware the Spider: A Black Orchid Chronicle (Black Orchid Chronicles Book 2), by David L. HaaseNature photographer Sebastian Arnett holds a terrible secret: He can kill with his thoughts, a curse placed on him by an ancient spider demon that controls when he can use the power. His attempts to break the curse take him to a confrontation with a mysterious aboriginal in the Australian outback and then to the demon's jungle home in Borneo. Before he can crack the code, ruthless Chinese crime lords hear of his power and go searching for him, hoping to acquire the power. Afraid to tackle Sebastian directly, they kidnap the woman he loves and set off a wild train chase that ends in a battle of demons and leaves Sebastian powerless to confront the victor. Beware the Spider is the second book of the Black O...The Protocol (A James Acton Thriller, Book #1) (James Acton Thrillers), by J. Robert Kennedy*** BOOK #1 OF THE MILLION-SELLING SERIES ON SALE NOW! *** THE FINAL SKULL HAS BEEN FOUND. NOW ALL HELL'S BREAKING LOOSE. For two thousand years, the Triarii have protected us, influencing history from the Crusades to the discovery of America. Descending from the Roman Empire, they pervade every level of society, and are now in a race with our own government to retrieve an ancient artifact thought to have been lost forever. Caught in the middle is Archaeology Professor James Acton, relentlessly hunted by the elite Delta Force, under orders to stop at nothing to possess what he has found, and the Triarii, equally determined to prevent the discovery from falling into th...Hilariously Ever After, by Penny ReidNINE romantic comedy fan faves! Laugh-out-loud tales of rocket scientists, fake fiancees, mistaken identities, twins, billionaires, teachers, dog-walkers, sports stars, and one super-hot gynecologist. "...Julia Kent has once again brought the laugh until you cry scenes..." ~Avid Reader Book Reviews "Pucked is a must read. LOL funny, sigh inducing swoony and fanning myself. All the stars!" ~USA Today Bestselling author Daisy Prescott "I laughed out loud so many times&#8230;it's hot, and it's fun!"  ~ Vivian Perkins on WRONG This amazing of standalone novels includes: TRUTH OR BEARD by Penny Reid PUCKED by Helena Hunting SWEET ON THE GREEK by Talia Hibbert WRONG by Jana...


----------



## vsadmin

TYR (Children of Dreki Book 1), by N.R. TupperWhen a routine transport mission goes wrong, Captain Kai Brecken and her ragtag crew have to fight for their lives. Murderous aliens and crooked Alliance soldiers aren't going to get in her way, but her conscience might. When they stumble upon an age-old secret, Kai and the crew must choose between saving themselves and re-igniting a war with grave consequences. But are they interested in being heroes? Praise for TYR: "A well-developed, fast-paced read" - Katie Glass, Amazon review "An amazingly detailed world full of different things to explore" - Amazon customer...My Billionaire Hero Next Door: A Clean Small-Town Romance (The Billionaire Brothers of Frontenac Mills Book 1), by Sue GibsonShe believes in folk-tales and forest pixies. For fun, he fact-checks Science Journal. Sentimental museum curator, Meghan Sinclair, returns to Frontenac Mills to take over her family's struggling maple syrup business. Meghan is as passionate about protecting the Sinclair traditions as her neighbor, scientist and syrup billionaire, Harry Walker, is about researching innovative break-throughs. Meghan appreciates the intimacy of small-town life. Harry logs more hours on his plane than he does in his Frontenac Mills' mansion. Walker Industries dominates the syrup biz and is on the hunt for more forest. When Meghan's trees become infected, Harry is her hero! He shares his expertise and works tirelessly alongside ...


----------



## vsadmin

Big Trees Will Fall: A Maine Mystery Inspired By True Events, by Robert Conlin Jr.Lenny Quirk claims his brother was murdered over 25 years ago to bury a story that threatened Maine's power elite. Now he's naming names for the whole world to hear, and a disillusioned reporter battling his own demons can't resist digging deeper. ...What You Did, by Claire McGowan 'A brilliant, breathless thriller that kept me guessing to the last shocking page'-Erin Kelly, Sunday Times bestselling author of He Said/She Said A vicious assault. A devastating accusation. Who should she trust, her husband or her best friend? It was supposed to be the perfect reunion: six university friends together again after twenty years. Host Ali finally has the life she always wanted, a career she can be proud of and a wonderful family with her college boyfriend, now husband. But that night her best friend makes an accusation so shocking that nothing will ever be the same again. When Karen staggers in from the garden, bleeding and traumatised, she claims that she has been assaulted-b...False Step, by Victoria Helen Stone An Amazon Charts bestseller. Stay calm, keep smiling, and watch your step. In this marriage of secrets and lies, nothing is what it seems. For days, all of Denver, Colorado, has worried over the fate of a missing child, little Tanner Holcomb. Then, a miracle: handsome, athletic Johnny Bradley finds him, frightened but unharmed, on a hiking trail miles from his wealthy family's mountain home. In a heartbeat, his rescuer goes from financially strapped fitness trainer to celebrated hero. The heat of the spotlight may prove too much for Johnny's picture-perfect family, however. His wife, Veronica, despises the pressure of the sudden fame, afraid that secrets and bitter resentments of her marriage may come ...The Mother's Mistake: An absolutely gripping psychological thriller, by Ruth Heald'What a fantastic book, I loved every word on every page&#8230; A brilliantly addictive psychological thriller, full of twists and turns and it kept me on the edge of my seat throughout.' Netgalley Reviewer, ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ Everyone makes mistakes. But does everyone deserve to be forgiven? She runs past the tinkling of children's laughter that fills the park. Heart hammering, feet stinging, she reaches the riverbank, her breath catching in her throat. And then she sees&#8230; Three years later. Claire has everything she's always wanted. A new-born baby. A doting husband by her side. A picturesque home in the countryside. But behind closed doors, Claire's life is f...


----------



## vsadmin

Gloomwalker (Saga of the Severed: Book 1), by Alex LangAs a boy of eleven, Kyris made a vow to kill a man. A holy man with the blessing of a sun god. Kyris swore that he would let nothing and no one stand in his way. For eight years he trained and strove, until he was ready to seek out his quarry. Now his hunt leads him to the great city of Vigil, seat of the Tesrin Imperium, center of the civilized world, and stronghold of his enemy. The one he seeks is powerful, able to call and command hallowed flames at will. But Kyris isn't without a talent of his own, a dark ability unseen and unknown to all. In the capital, games of intrigue are played among the merchant houses, slaves struggle against their masters, and the faithful preserve the Light to keep the ...TIME MAGE, by Rob NolanIf you can stop time, you can do whatever you want. Rylan can slow down time, then act while the rest of the world is frozen. He can pluck arrows from the air, win any fist fight, save innocents from certain death. Then a goblin army attacked his village. When a beautiful female mage helps him save his people, Rylan has a choice to make: Go with her to an academy of mages to learn how to control his power... Or stand by and let the evil Overlord, a creature with the power to influence others' minds, take over the world of Voth one kingdom at a time. Rylan will romance gorgeous women, face incredible dangers, and learn to control his powers in ways he'd never dreame...Forger of Worlds, by Simon ArcherCraft your own World. Trade with neighboring Empires. Become a God. Garrett thought Terra Forma was just a game, but in reality, it was a test created by a devastatingly beautiful ancient goddess to find the most creative man in the universe. Now, in order to help her defeat an ancient primordial deity, Garrett will have to take a dirt rock and transform it into the heart of the most powerful empire the universe has ever seen. And to do that, he'll have to unlock portals to other worlds, harvest their resources, and bring back settlers to his world. Sure, it's a nearly impossible task, but at the same time, how often do you get the chance to play god? Warning: This book contains adult e...The Serpent's Orb (Wizard's Helper Book 1), by Guy AntibesThrough odd circumstances, Jack Winder becomes a helper for his village's healing wizard. As part of his duties, Jack is ordered to travel the length of Corand to the capital city to bring back a priceless object of power, the Serpent's Orb. He soon finds that he is not the only one after the orb and someone is willing to kill to get it....


----------



## vsadmin

Prospector's Run (Artifact Book 1), by Kevin W. Bates Five thousand years ago in a savage assault, someone tried to annihilate humanity. They almost succeeded. Now, millennia after the First Stellar Civilization's cataclysmic destruction, humanity has crawled back from the brink of extinction and returned to the stars. Massive riches in the form of forgotten tech lie hidden in the ruins of the First Civ's dead, shattered worlds. For a prospector with luck and the right coordinates, they are ripe for the taking. Holtz Mitsumi has neither. But as he watches hope and his last credit disappear on a failed prospecting voyage, Mitsumi stumbles on a mysterious artifact in the wastes of an abandoned alien city. Compelled to find t...Pandemic (The Extinction Files Book 1), by A.G. RiddleFrom A.G. Riddle, the worldwide bestselling author with OVER 3 MILLION COPIES SOLD, comes a new sci-fi thriller The Guardian book review says, "...reads like a superior collaboration between Dan Brown and Michael Crichton." * * * A worldwide pandemic... A scientific experiment that could change humanity forever... A race to find a cure--and unravel humanity's darkest secrets. * * * In Kenya, a deadly outbreak spreads quickly. Local villagers are infected, as are two American college students on summer break. The CDC and WHO send a team, led by Dr. Peyton Shaw. In Africa, Peyton soon discovers that this outbreak is very different from any she's ever invest...Aftershocks (The Palladium Wars Book 1), by Marko Kloos "A new series that promises to be just as engrossing [as Frontlines]&#8230;the action just as exciting, the science just as solid, the tension just as high. I gulped down the first book in a day, and I am already eager for the next one." -George R. R. Martin Across the six-planet expanse of the Gaia system, the Earthlike Gretia struggles to stabilize in the wake of an interplanetary war. Amid an uneasy alliance to maintain economies, resources, and populations, Aden Robertson reemerges. After devoting twelve years of his life to the reviled losing side, with the blood of half a million casualties on his hands, Aden is looking for a way to move on. He's not the only one. A naval officer has borne witness to inconcei...Fall to Earth (Pillars of Fire and Light Sci-Fi Book 1), by Ken BritzA desperate athlete. A super-soldier experiment. Will cutting-edge technology change the world or destroy it? Indiana Beckham's lifelong goal has just been cut down. Banned from competing in Olympic fencing, she jumps at the chance to join a research project that could make her the best. But to unlock the promise of her unlimited potential, Indiana must endure a risky, life-altering transformation&#8230; Lieutenant Arthur MacGabran has a mission: advance humanity in a single generation. Eager to prove his neuro-technology, he ignores the dangers and recruits his first live test subject. But when Indiana's enchanted abilities turn deadly, he'll have to keep a shocking secret to fuel his twisted dream&#8230; As Indiana h...


----------



## vsadmin

vsAdmin said:


> Prospector's Run (Artifact Book 1), by Kevin W. Bates Five thousand years ago in a savage assault, someone tried to annihilate humanity. They almost succeeded. Now, millennia after the First Stellar Civilization's cataclysmic destruction, humanity has crawled back from the brink of extinction and returned to the stars. Massive riches in the form of forgotten tech lie hidden in the ruins of the First Civ's dead, shattered worlds. For a prospector with luck and the right coordinates, they are ripe for the taking. Holtz Mitsumi has neither. But as he watches hope and his last credit disappear on a failed prospecting voyage, Mitsumi stumbles on a mysterious artifact in the wastes of an abandoned alien city. Compelled to find t...Pandemic (The Extinction Files Book 1), by A.G. RiddleFrom A.G. Riddle, the worldwide bestselling author with OVER 3 MILLION COPIES SOLD, comes a new sci-fi thriller The Guardian book review says, ...reads like a superior collaboration between Dan Brown and Michael Crichton." * * * A worldwide pandemic... A scientific experiment that could change humanity forever... A race to find a cure--and unravel humanity's darkest secrets. * * * In Kenya, a deadly outbreak spreads quickly. Local villagers are infected, as are two American college students on summer break. The CDC and WHO send a team, led by Dr. Peyton Shaw. In Africa, Peyton soon discovers that this outbreak is very different from any she's ever invest...Aftershocks (The Palladium Wars Book 1), by Marko Kloos "A new series that promises to be just as engrossing [as Frontlines]&#8230;the action just as exciting, the science just as solid, the tension just as high. I gulped down the first book in a day, and I am already eager for the next one." --George R. R. Martin Across the six-planet expanse of the Gaia system, the Earthlike Gretia struggles to stabilize in the wake of an interplanetary war. Amid an uneasy alliance to maintain economies, resources, and populations, Aden Robertson reemerges. After devoting twelve years of his life to the reviled losing side, with the blood of half a million casualties on his hands, Aden is looking for a way to move on. He's not the only one. A naval officer has borne witness to inconcei...Fall to Earth (Pillars of Fire and Light Sci-Fi Book 1), by Ken BritzA desperate athlete. A super-soldier experiment. Will cutting-edge technology change the world or destroy it? Indiana Beckham's lifelong goal has just been cut down. Banned from competing in Olympic fencing, she jumps at the chance to join a research project that could make her the best. But to unlock the promise of her unlimited potential, Indiana must endure a risky, life-altering transformation&#8230; Lieutenant Arthur MacGabran has a mission: advance humanity in a single generation. Eager to prove his neuro-technology, he ignores the dangers and recruits his first live test subject. But when Indiana's enchanted abilities turn deadly, he'll have to keep a shocking secret to fuel his twisted dream&#8230; As Indiana h...


----------



## vsadmin

The Unfettered Child, by Michael C. SahdHer tribe is shattered. Her parents are gone. When eight-year-old Samara faces the capture of her tribe, an unimaginable power awakens within her. Even as this magic threatens to consume her, a disembodied voice intervenes, offering guidance and helping her control these newfound abilities. Meanwhile, Samara's father chases his wife's captors across an unfamiliar terrain. But can Orin find his wife in time to save her? Will Samara learn to control her power and reunite with her family? And who is the mysterious entity traveling with her?...Affinity's Window, by Douglas L. WilsonAffinity's Window, a horror/thriller equal to Poltergeist, it will have you afraid to turn the light off! Affinity Bell, a lonely child whose only companion is the threadbare doll she's christened Mr. Moppet, roams the empty halls of Bell Manor attempting to escape the evil that pursues her. The Others, the horrifying creatures only she can see, attack young Affinity at every opportunity. But Mr. Moppet will protect her, he's told her so, and Mr. Moppet knows magic. Tanner Dann, a world-weary writer searching for proof that ghosts actually do exist, is being called by an unknown force to Bell Manor. Will the two powerful psychics he's hired help him to discover the proo...Awakening: Sequel to Affinity's Window, by Douglas L. WilsonAll souls feed the fire. Special Agent Ted Kelwick is a man divided, a tortured soul playing both sides of a dangerous game. In this sequel to Affinity's Window, old enemies re-emerge to carry on the deadly bidding of their dread master, and to conquer the mysterious power they sense hidden deep within Ted. The Pez, a notorious serial killer that escaped capture, a murderer whose heinous crimes against humanity sent Ted's life into a downward spiral, has returned to kill again. Ted soon discovers that the Pez's strings are being pulled by another, that his bloody killings are part of an ages old ritual to enslave human souls. Drawn into these ritualistic murders by the serial killer's puppet master, Ted fights for hi...Destiny Awaits (The Wiccan Way Book 1), by Nicole Coverdale For as long as the earth has been afloat, demons, witches, Gods, and angels have walked among us. Unknown to the human world, and now the time has come for four sisters to embrace a destiny... Josslyn, Jade, and Julie Morgan never imagined magic was real. That is until they visited their grandmother's grave. Now a journal their deceased mother left for them, a symbol they all know too well, and an earthquake in Minnesota has them all believing in the impossible... They're witches. Good witches, destined to keep the human world safe from the demonic forces that plague mankind, and now they have powers. Magical powers. Josslyn can freeze time, Jade can control elect...


----------



## vsadmin

The Children in Hiding Trilogy, by Victoria RandallGet on Board Little Children, Come on Home Children, and City of Hidden Children now available in one volume.An unborn infant. A toddler. A teenager. What these three have in common: they are all being hunted by the enforcers of the Bureau of Population Control in the years following the passage of the No Unwanted Children Act. The law made it a felony in Washington state to carry to term an unlicensed pregnancy. Any such children who escaped the net became subject to confiscation, to be raised and trained in the education/labor camps.In Get on Board Little Children, Sophie and Josh must make the right choices and make them fast, under pressure from the Bureau to submit to their harsh demands or face imprisonment and worse.In Come on Home C...End of Day (The Zero Trilogy Book 3), by Summer Lane"Lane manages to balance the scenes of action and escapade with displays of friendship and romance." - Cen California Life Magazine The end has come. Elle Costas and her dog, Bravo, have survived the dangers of Hollywood and escaped the clutches of Slaver Territory. The apocalypse has been cruel, and the wasteland of California has forced them to seek shelter in a civilian refugee camp at a place called Bear Mountain. Here, they meet Cheng, a mysterious boy with the skills of a samurai, and Luli, a steampunk warrior with a thirst for vengeance. But friends cannot always be trusted. When a horrific tragedy befalls Bear Mountain, Elle and Bravo come face to face with their most dangerous enemy yet. <br /...The First Christmas, by Merri Dee Scott Based on the iconic The Night Before Christmas, The First Christmas introduces young children to the first Christmas and the birth of Jesus. Through simple rhyming words and pictures, the poem helps young ones visualize the events that took place in Bethlehem all those many years ago. The First Christmas follows Mary and Joseph as they prepare for the birth of their child in a stable. It shares the miracle of Jesus' arrival as it's celebrated by angels and shepherds. ...What If Godzilla Just Wanted a Hug?: Leading with the Heart Instead of the Chin, by Darrell Fusaro"What If Godzilla Just Wanted a Hug?" encourages the talented and timid to trust their gut, act on intuition and step out boldly. Even if you just bought it for the chapter titles and Darrell Fusaro's illustrations alone, you'd be getting more than your money's worth for this book. Darrell Fusaro's old-school charm and no-nonsense approach to spirituality will keep you laughing and inspired. His wit and wisdom is packed into easy-to-digest, bite-sized stories of how he transforms chaos into tranquility and succeeds in the entertainment business by doing the opposite of everyone else. "Darrell Fusaro shares his life lessons with inspiring creativity. This book is encouraging, funny, and heart-warming -a combina...


----------



## vsadmin

Ace, the Mysterious Woman: Artistic Treatment, by A. Doc SeedsVisualize a pale lady of Asiatic origin about her early 50's, no taller than 5'3 with a body leaner than that of a stray feline's. What makes her so special besides being blessed with skin as pale and smooth as silk despite her late age? Maybe it's the fact that she always keeps her hair more on point than the most handsome bachelor before his wedding night. Maybe it's in due to her womanizing enigmatic aura that can best any ten top players on one go. Men are quick to despise her while women are even quicker to be infatuated by her, though whether love or hate; All seem to agree about one thing- that Ace's intricate dance moves can take to levels where the normal minds could not comprehend.Now imagine if this very w...A Clueless Woman (A Woman Lost Book 0), by T.B. MarkinsonGraduate student Lizzie Petrie feels more comfortable around books than people. Although an expert in the Hitler Youth, she's a novice in love. Her former lesbian lover is blackmailing her, and not even those closest to Lizzie know the full story of their abusive relationship. When visiting high school English teacher Sarah crosses Lizzie's path at the campus, their attraction is instant, but not without complications. As they start to spend more time together, suspicions arise from both women in this sexy piece of LGBT fiction. Plenty of good-natured teasing takes place between lovers as well as between PhD students in this lesbian contemporary romance. No relationship path ever runs smoothly, and oftentimes, those wh...Butterfly Lady, by H. G. BaileyAlex Palmer has been medically discharged from the Royal Military Police after eight years, dumped by her partner, Louise and her mother has broken her hip. Alex doesn't want to go home, she hasn't been back in ten years because there are too many memories there of the tormentors who made her life a misery when she was younger. When her mother pleads with her to come home, her loyalties are tested by her wish to help her mother and her previous fears. Reluctantly, she returns, only to find her mother's next-door neighbour, Ann Walker, is one of those who tormented her so cruelly all those years ago. Things have changed in the time Alex has been away, Ann is now a nurse and living alone after divorcing her wife. She wants to make ...Rearview Mirror: an Eagle Peak Romance, by B.L. ClarkAmber Knight grows up in an abusive home in Eagle Peak. Circumstances cause her to leave in the middle of the night and leave behind everyone she was close to, including her mother and friends. And most importantly, the love of her life, Nicole Brooks. Ten years later, Amber is offered a place in an art show. Unfortunately for Amber, two of the pictures chosen are from her time in Eagle Peak. Amber must return to get release forms signed to show the photos. While back in Eagle Peak, Amber must face her past and those she left behind. Will they accept her reasons for leaving? Will they still be friends? What will happen when the past meets the present?...


----------



## vsadmin

Joshua: A Novel, by Robert FishellLife is bleak for 12-year-old Joshua Miller. He's failing in school, his teachers pick on him, his classmates laugh at him, a relentless bully terrorizes him, his best friend has moved away, and he's hopelessly in love with the prettiest girl in his school. At home, his harsh and distant father has all but disinherited him, he worries his mother to tears, and he squabbles senselessly with his pretty, talented sister Anica, who seems to be everything he is not. Then adolescence comes along and really complicates things. A torrent of long-denied feelings for a sister who once adored him compel Joshua to repair the damage he's done to their relationship. His longtime babysitter helps him to understand things his mother doesn't know how to tell...The Call of Death, by R.J. Garcia Fourteen-year-old Hannah Priestly crashes into a terrifying future. She wakes up in her dorm room now knowing the name of an infamous serial killer, Norman Biggs. He will attack her in the future unless she and her three male friends can change fate. Hannah is a suntanned, obsessive-compulsive California girl dropped off at an English boarding school by her celebrity mother. Hannah has difficulty understanding algebra, let alone her increasingly dark visions. Rory Veer is Hannah's smart, easy-going and romantically challenged friend and school crush. When Norman Biggs unexpectedly appears in Rory's reality, terror is set in motion. It is Rory who must acknowledge a past he has denied if the mystery is to be unraveled. <...


----------



## vsadmin

Undying Witch, by B. Austin"I will live forever. If I could make you, my daughter, live longer than a human, I would. I do not want to be alone again." AN ANCIENT GYPSY DISCOVERS THE MAGIC TO BE YOUNG. The last of her gypsy family, DIMA seems doomed to live life as a mere fortune-teller, until she steals the Starostavne Books of Magical Spells and Enchantments. Monks wrote the wizardry books long ago. In the Tree of Life Magic and Time Spells book, Dima learns the secret of never aging. Years later, Dima's teenage daughter resents a mother who is 112 years old but shifts into a woman young enough to be her sister. MEDEA loathes a mother who loves her 17 cats more than she does her daughter. Medea despises a mother...The Vine Witch, by Luanne G. Smith A young witch emerges from a curse to find her world upended in this gripping fantasy of betrayal, vengeance, and self-discovery set in turn-of-the-century France. For centuries, the vineyards at Château Renard have depended on the talent of their vine witches, whose spells help create the world-renowned wine of the Chanceaux Valley. Then the skill of divining harvests fell into ruin when sorcière Elena Boureanu was blindsided by a curse. Now, after breaking the spell that confined her to the shallows of a marshland and weakened her magic, Elena is struggling to return to her former life. And the vineyard she was destined to inherit is now in the possession of a handsome stranger. Vigneron Jean-Paul Martel nai...Feast of the Mother (Witch of the Lake Book 1), by Miranda HonfleurA witch. A murder. A curse&#8230; Beneath the murky waters of the lake, an ancient being slumbers, and Brygida is its servant. Kept sheltered in the woods by her mothers from the nearby village, Brygida has never had so much as a friend-until the day she meets a charming stranger painting by the lake. He invites her to the village's harvest feast, but her taste of the forbidden ends with a murder. Called into service for the first time, Brygida must take up her ancestral duty as Reaper of Death and solve the murder within three days. If she brings the murderer to the lake on the third day, the being she serves will be sated. If she fails, Brygida herself will be drawn beneath the murky waters, and the village ...The Return of the Witch: A Novel (The Witch's Daughter Book 2), by Paula Brackston Paula Brackston's debut novel, The Witch's Daughter, was the little book that could--with a captivating story, remarkable heroine, and eye-catching package, it has now netted over 200,000 copies in all formats. Now Paula returns with its sequel The Return of the Witch, another bewitching tale of love and magic, featuring her signature blend of gorgeous writing, a fabulous and intriguing historical backdrop, and a headstrong and relatable heroine readers will cheer for. After five years in the Summerlands, Gideon has gained his freedom. Elizabeth knows he will go straight for Tegan, and that she must protect the girl she had come to regard as her own daughter. In the time since she the dramatic night in Batchcombe wood...


----------



## vsadmin

The Hidden (The Hybrids Book 1), by C.C. SommerlyHomeless. Hunted. Hated. As a member of the Elite Guard, Teagan has dedicated her life to slaying the monsters and protecting humans. One hasty decision results in dire consequences for her. Forced from the Guard she takes a journey that reveals hidden truths. Now she is faced with a choice: deny her true self or embrace the monster within. Will she sacrifice it? ...There's No Such Thing As Monsters: Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 1, by Ren RyderMonsters come in all shapes and sizes, and not all of them have sharp teeth and beady red eyes. New London. A thriving metropolis at the forefront of technological advancement and a shining gem of civilization. Faeries. Whether they come off cute and cuddly or downright predatory, they all bring misfortune or are heralds of it. Experience is a harsh taskmistress, but her lessons sink the deepest. Having been taught the lesson at great cost, Kal's rules for dealing with faeries are simple: don't talk to them, don't look at them, don't give them the time of day. So when the Other Side comes knocking one fateful, stormy day, Kal, at first, pretends not to notice. Was forget...


----------



## vsadmin

Find The Best in U: A quick guide to personal style, positive attitude and inner strength to bring out the best from you, by Leena Joshi A quick guide to have a personal unique style combined with positive attitude and inner strength to help you find the best in you. ...UNFU*K YOUR LIFE: Achieve Success and Peace in 30 Days on Your Own, by Aslan MirkalamiIf you are struggling or unhappy with your relationships, career, finances, health, or lifestyle, this book will help you to transform your life into one that you feel proud of. With the tools you will learn, you can finally start to repair and heal old messages and traumas that have, up until now, negatively informed and affected your life....20 Golden Leadership Nuggets: Practical leadership lessons to use today - right now, by Nicole F. Smith "It can be scary. It can be overwhelming. It can be immensely rewarding. What is this thing that can have people confused with conflicting emotions? What is it that everyone believes will instantly give them the status and power they desire yet inspires so little interest for learning the good, bad and ugly lessons? Leadership." - Excerpt from Nicole's book. You can learn about leadership from academic theories, books, or from leadership consultants. However, the lessons that will drive all those theories home are the ones learned as you are applying them or observing others in the real world as a professional. Leadership is an influence...Hidden Unknown Truth: A Guide to Consciousness, Spiritual Awakening, and the Joy of Living, by Edward ScottAre you searching for a simple way to have a quiet mind and real emotional intelligence? Is fear about your relationships, financial security, or your personal needs affecting your peace of mind? The Hidden Unknown Truth explains how to access a higher source of power that exists on an intuitive level and how to align yourself with it to relieve irrational fear. The key to accessing our hidden highest-self is to become conscious of our thinking patterns and let go of the thoughts that prevent us from enjoying each moment. Some of the key topics this guide has to offer are: Easy mindfulness techniques describing how to become conscious of your thoughts, emotions, and behaviors as they are ...


----------



## vsadmin

The Ancient Scientist, by Yasmin Esack"American Scientist uncovers incredible scientific data about the universe in an ancient Coptic text. Thought a parallel world was fiction? Think again. There is another you. This book will change your life." The Ancient Scientist is a story of a determined Quantum Scientist called Tom Hart. At twenty-five, he could best be described as a loner, a man with no interest in parties or dating, a man whose only ambition is to unravel nature's secrets. He begins to look at the force of gravity, a fundamental force of nature. If properly understood, it would lead to the discovery of a parallel world of cosmic consciousness, a world that mirrors everything, a repository of information. In scientific terms it is referred to as dualit...Kitten And Kraken (A Post-Apocalyptic/Dystopian Thriller Book 1), by Kristie Lynn HigginsKitten And Kraken are part of the Tales From The Shades Of Gray Series. Type: novella about 30,000 words In a dark world where Dry Clouds prevent the sun from shining down on the Earth, a young experiment is about to meet a terrifying experiment. The Dry Clouds have decimated half the Earth and threaten to destroy the entire planet. Corporations govern the Earth, and legal assassins called Life Closers enforce contracts. This free Kindle Unlimited science fiction series is based on the characters from the Shades of Gray science fiction series. The kindle unlimited apocalyptic story takes place before the events of the action adventure book #1 Shades of Gray: Noir, City Shrouded By Darkness. Meet Kitten and Kraken and journey with ...The Journey, by Virgil DebiqueCaptain Bray must take charge and prepare his crew for the journey of a life time. Taking a new ship, they will travel out into the galaxy and explore space sending back data to Earth. Bray must cope with the lonliness of space and the troubles that come with a a large number of people being confined in a small area for years to come. What will they find on the edge of the universe?...Julia AI: An Adventure in Artificial Intelligence, by C. E. DuBoisAn Adventure in Artificial Intelligence. Follow five old friends as they encounter Artificial Intelligence and it's control over the people, combined with a devious plot to seize power and turn the United States into a Socialist Dictatorship....


----------



## vsadmin

Too Many Heroes: The Gripping New Post-War Crime Thriller, by Jan Turk Petrie Where can a wanted man hide in a country full of returned war heroes? It's 1952 and Frank Danby has been looking over his shoulder for the last ten years, forced to lead an itinerant life, getting work wherever he can while trying to keep one step ahead of the police. Returning to London, he finds a job in an East End pub, where he becomes entangled with Grace, the young and beautiful wife of the landlord. Then the law comes knocking. Facing a justice system prejudiced against him, Frank must find a way to escape the gallows. Too Many Heroes is a gripping period thriller, exploring love, belonging and betrayal in a country still recovering from WW2. A must for fans of the post-war novels of Ph...HOSTILE WITNESS: A Josie Bates Thriller (The Witness Series Book 1), by Rebecca ForsterWhen sixteen-year-old Hannah Sheraton is arrested for the murder of her stepgrandfather, the chief justice of the California Supreme court, her distraught mother turns to her old college roommate, Josie Baylor-Bates, for help. Josie, once a hot-shot criminal defense attorney, left the fast track behind for a small practice in Hermosa Beach, California. But Hannah Sheraton intrigues her and, when the girl is charged as an adult, Josie cannot turn her back. But the deeper she digs the more Josie realizes that politics, the law and family relationships create a combustible and dangerous situation. When the horrible truth is uncovered it can save Hannah Sheraton or destroy them both. "This story was inspired by a case my husband hand...Assuming Names: a con artist's masquerade (Criminal Mischief Book 1), by Tanya ThompsonWhen it was over, there were a lot of questions. The detectives were embarrassed but they still wanted answered, "How did a 15-year-old runaway successfully pose as a world travelled countess?" The newspapers turned it back on them, practically sneering, "How did she do it while under investigation by the FBI, DEA, and Interpol?" The Mafia had been demanding the same thing for six months, "What is your real name?" And the psychologists asked the question they always ask, "Why?" It's the why of it that will keep a girl in trouble. Assuming Names is the true story of a young con artist. It's the tale of a runaway that assumed the title of Countess and then went on to fool t...Hell's Princess: The Mystery of Belle Gunness, Butcher of Men [Kindle in Motion], by Harold Schechter "A deeply researched and morbidly fascinating chronicle of one of America's most notorious female killers." -The New York Times Book Review An Amazon Charts bestseller. In the pantheon of serial killers, Belle Gunness stands alone. She was the rarest of female psychopaths, a woman who engaged in wholesale slaughter, partly out of greed but mostly for the sheer joy of it. Between 1902 and 1908, she lured a succession of unsuspecting victims to her Indiana "murder farm." Some were hired hands. Others were well-to-do bachelors. All of them vanished without a trace. When their bodies were dug up, they hadn't merely been poisoned, like victims of other female killers. They'd been butchered. ...


----------



## vsadmin

Rough Transition (Bistable Book 1), by Pat KelleyHumanity has colonized the galaxy. Now what? Even legends can falter in times of transition, especially when political and monetary gain are rampant. Once-venerated hero Danika Fargo struggles to do what is right amidst the faltering Earth Government, and is only further pressed when the truth arrives about a militarized Nemesis in the Solar System's fringes... because truth forces change. Rough Transition is a noir-ish thriller delving into the meaning of interstellar heroism wrapped in mystery, action, and exploration of grounded sci-fi environments as humanity sorts out its place in the universe. The emotional journey, intricate weave of characters, and chilling escapade on Titan should make for a propulsive r...One Man's War: A Sci-Fi Revenge Thriller, by Steven SavileThere's no good way to prepare yourself to die... Guerro runs a kill team. They're good. Better than good. Or they were, until they walked into an ambush that wiped his team out and left Guerro for dead. All the evidence suggests they were betrayed, but by who, and why? Determined to avenge his team and settle old scores, Guerro embarks upon a one man war, knowing that whoever put the kill order out on his people is still out there, watching for him to show his face so they can end him. A relentless science fiction thriller in the vein of Bladerunner, Altered Carbon, and Titanborn. Also Available on Audible narrated by the award-winning R.C. Bray (Galaxy's Edge, The M...A.I.M.E.E.: Artificial Intelligence Module for Enhanced Exploration, by Kevin ReinholzIt's 2647, or 144 as humans count time in the Interstellar Colonization Era. Ray Harris is a man with no attachments. The son of poor Martian parents, Ray made his escape freelancing as an interstellar star ship pilot, taking exploration and salvage missions others didn't want. The problem is, he's wasting away from a pair of chronic illnesses. There's a treatment, but only the super-rich can afford it. Ray figures he has one good mission left in him before his health forces him into early retirement and hospice care.Aimee Sultan is a deeply religious woman living in an age of skepticism. She's also the first sentient machine in the history of humanity. She was 'born' in 2396, when humanity launched the most ambitious interstellar mission i...Protean Sky, by Stephan J. GrozikIn the year 2147, the future of mankind sits at the crossroads of technology and destiny. The new frontier of interstellar space and the fledgling capability to explore it converge in a lawless dance for survival. There are a few who chose to step out into this unforgiving void, casting off the trappings of government oversight and the perceived security it provides to embrace the invigorating struggle of freedom. For the small crew of the light utility and transport vehicle, the Goshawk, this is the ultimate mission: to forever push out, always staying on the edge of everything, braving whatever stands in their way from asteroids to pirates and beyond. But not all is as it seems. Humanity itself clings desperately ...


----------



## vsadmin

The Emerald Tablet Box Set Series, by JM HartEvil could tear their world apart. It's up to seven teens to stop the apocalypse&#8230; 3 ebooks of supernatural adventure: Shadows of Doubt book one, Immersion book two, and Convergence book three. If you like brave teenage heroes, intriguing mystical connections, and apocalyptic international settings, then you'll love The Emerald Tablet thrilling Exclusive Digital Boxset Edition of dark speculative fiction. ...Atlas Arising: A Mars Saga (Atlas Awakening Book 1), by Liam Scott
*The Earth has fallen into ruin and chaos and humanity must now look out into the expanse for another home. A research colony has started on Mars and the expansion begins...*
*** John Atlas is an ordinary transport pilot stationed on Lunar Base One. Born into status and privilege, he breaks away from family expectations and pursues his desire to pilot ships throughout the solar system. Little does he know, he will be thrust into a saga that will alter the course of humanity. John Atlas will soon realize he was destined for something much greater. He ends up at the Red Colony where his destiny begins... Read more to find out how John's Arising begins! ...Bad Luck Charlie: The Dragon Mage Book 1, by Scott BaronCharlie Gault had all the luck. Unfortunately, it wasn't the good kind. It was looking like Lady Luck had quite a grudge against him. In fact, at this point merely crashing the multi-billion-dollar ship he had helped design would have felt like winning the lottery compared to his current dilemma. If only he were so lucky. Things had started off all right--that is, until a freak wormhole unexpectedly swallowed his ship, leaving him stranded on an unknown planet far, far from home. With the crew's lives at stake, Charlie had no choice but to stop his whining, put on his big boy pants, and step up to save them all, and much to his surprise, it actually looked like he might succeed. Of course, that was when ...Mother Ship: An Alien Invasion Book, by Scott BartlettThey're here. A ship for every city. An invasion force beyond our comprehension. Max Edwards has always felt like something was wrong with the world. Like something was&#8230;off. Like his entire life was a lie being told by the people around him. Then, it begins. From his friend's acreage outside Oklahoma City, he witnesses a giant saucer descend from the sky to hover over the city. Countries all around the world report the same thing - mysterious vessels that refuse all attempts to communicate. As the world comes apart at the seams, Max realizes everything that's ever happened to him was leading up to this. And as impossible as it seems...


----------



## vsadmin

Sometimes We Ran 4: Survival, by Stephen DrivickThe zombie apocalypse was eleven years ago. Red eyed monsters that used to be human gather in the woods and the abandoned buildings hunting down any survivors unfortunate enough to cross their path. The people of Cannon Fields work hard behind their high fences and sturdy gates growing crops, collecting precious water, and raising their children. Thanks to a small but brave security force led by John Linder, the community is protected against any vicious threats - dead or alive. During a scrounging mission outside the gates, John and his group of protectors meet some strangers walking the road. They seem harmless enough, but John is immediately suspicious of the newcomers. Will they turn out to be friend or foe? How much troubl...Titanic With Zombies, by Richard BrownThis is the story of a shipbuilder who designed the greatest ocean liner ever imagined. A captain on the final voyage of his long and distinguished career. A crew dedicated to the safety and well-being of all passengers. An unsinkable woman who stood up when everyone told her to sit down. Oh, and there's an infection that turns hundreds of passengers into violent, flesh-eating zombies. That's right. This ain't no love story. Forget everything you thought you knew about the Titanic disaster. This is the zombie apocalypse . . . at sea. All aboard. It's about to go down!...Jane Digby's Diary: To Begin, Begin, by C.R. HurstBright, beautiful, and bold, Jane Digby led a remarkable life. Born to privilege in 1807 at Dorset, England, she soon scandalized Europe with her reckless pursuit of of freedom. She sacrificed home, family, and respectability for her passions. Kings, princes, barons, brigands, lords, and sheiks were among her lovers. A gifted artist and musician, as well as a superb horsewoman, she spoke several languages, read widely, wrote eloquently, and embraced all manner of culture and travel. An amusing, thoughtful, and moving work of historical fiction, JANE DIGBY'S DIARY offers a compelling account of the life of a woman who truly lived all for love. Join her on her path to a life well lived. This volume, TO BEGIN, BEGIN, is ...The Mudlark Orphan, by Rosie DarlingEight year old Maise Clegg was plucked from the workhouse by the Rynotts to work on the banks of the Thames seeking treasures as a Mudlark. Abandoned as a baby Maise never gave up hope that one day her mother would return to claim her as her own, but as she stood in the dirty river water that dream soon washed away. She soon learnt that life was like the river; dark, fast moving and dangerous. Life would teach her lessons she had never wanted to learn, but would fate mend what had been broken, before she succumbed to the Thames as so many had before her?...


----------



## vsadmin

You May Be, But God Is, by Jeral ClydeOur gratitude and humbleness can take us to greater heights. Whenever we begin to think we are above God, God will knock us on our backs. "You May Be, But God Is", is filled with 182 days (6 months) of humbleness. You shouldn't only read it, but practice these scriptures and write inside the book of what you are grateful for on the other side....Girl, Wash Your Face: Stop Believing the Lies About Who You Are So You Can Become Who You Were Meant to Be, by Rachel Hollis Number one New York Times Best Seller 
Do you ever suspect that everyone else has life figured out and you don't have a clue? If so, Rachel Hollis has something to tell you: That's a lie. 
As the founder of the lifestyle website TheChicSite.com and CEO of her own media company, Rachel Hollis developed an immense online community by sharing tips for better living while fearlessly revealing the messiness of her own life. Now, in this challenging and inspiring new book, Rachel exposes the 20 lies and misconceptions that too often hold us back from living joyfully and productively, lies we've told ourselves so often we don't even hear them anymore. 
With painful honest...Why Religion?: A Personal Story, by Elaine Pagels New York Times bestseller One of PW's Best Books of the Year One of Amazon's Best Books of the Month Why is religion still around in the twenty-first century? Why do so many still believe? And how do various traditions still shape the way people experience everything from sexuality to politics, whether they are religious or not? In Why Religion? Elaine Pagels looks to her own life to help address these questions. These questions took on a new urgency for Pagels when dealing with unimaginable loss-the death of her young son, followed a year later by the shocking loss of her husband. Here she interweaves a persona...12 Major World Religions: The Beliefs, Rituals, and Traditions of Humanity's Most Influential Faiths, by Jason Boyett For billions of people, having a religious belief system provides purpose in life. For some, religion serves as a guide for moral behavior. Today's world is one in which our understanding of world religions is both understatedly important, as well as increasingly complex. After many years exploring the foundations of various world religions, Jason Boyett has written this comprehensive, easy-to-understand exploration of the twelve major world religions through a meticulous, yet unbiased lens. 12 Major World Religions offers an impartial look at where each of these belief systems intersects, how they differ, and why some have been―or are currently―misunderstood. ...


----------



## vsadmin

A Death in a Snowstorm, by Joel JurrensWhen a body is found during a blizzard, Special Agent Aaron Barnum is called in to investigate. Immediately he discovers clues that makes the local sheriff's theory of an accidental death seem absurd. There are too many questions left unanswered. What did the deputy who found the body see disappear into the storm? What made the strange tracks that were around the body when the deputy found it? Who or what dragged the body a quarter-mile from where it was originally found?, and what does the hermit Wildman Bob know that he isn't telling? Agent Barnum's meager outdoor survival skills in the cold will be tested to the maximum, and his ability to evade death when there is no escape tested even more....The Museum of Desire: An Alex Delaware Novel, by Jonathan KellermanNEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Psychologist Alex Delaware and detective Milo Sturgis struggle to make sense of a seemingly inexplicable massacre in this electrifying psychological thriller from the #1 New York Times bestselling master of suspense. LAPD Lieutenant Milo Sturgis has solved a lot of murder cases. On many of them-the ones he calls "different"-he taps the brain of brilliant psychologist Dr. Alex Delaware. But neither Alex nor Milo are prepared for what they find on an early morning call to a deserted mansion in Bel Air. This one's beyond different. This is predation, premeditation, and cruelty on a whole new level. Four people have been slaughtered and left displayed bizarrely...Crooked River (Agent Pendergast Series Book 19), by Douglas PrestonRacing to uncover the mystery of several light green-shoe-clad severed feet found floating in the Gulf of Mexico, Agent Pendergast is faced with the most inexplicable challenge of his career in this installment of the #1 NYT bestselling series. A STARTLING CRIME WITH DOZENS OF VICTIMS. Appearing out of nowhere to horrify the quiet resort town of Sanibel Island, Florida, dozens of identical, ordinary-looking shoes float in on the tide and are washed up on the tropical beach--each one with a crudely severed human foot inside. A GHASTLY ENIGMA WITH NO APPARENT SOLUTION. Called away from vacation elsewhere in the state, Agent Pendergast reluctantly agrees to visit the crime sce...When You See Me: A Novel (Detective D.D. Warren Book 11), by Lisa Gardner#1 New York Times bestselling author Lisa Gardner unites three of her most beloved characters-Detective D. D. Warren, Flora Dane, and Kimberly Quincy-in a twisty new thriller, as they investigate a mysterious murder from the past...which points to a dangerous and chilling present-day crime. FBI Special Agent Kimberly Quincy and Sergeant Detective D. D. Warren have built a task force to follow the digital bread crumbs left behind by deceased serial kidnapper Jacob Ness. When a disturbing piece of evidence is discovered in the hills of Georgia, they bring Flora Dane and true-crime savant Keith Edgar to a small town where something seems to be deeply wrong. What at first looks like a Gothic eeriness soon hardens in...Golden in Death: An Eve Dallas Novel (In Death, Book 50), by J. D. Robb In the latest thriller in the #1 New York Times bestselling series, homicide detective Eve Dallas investigates a murder with a mysterious motive-and a terrifying weapon. Pediatrician Kent Abner received the package on a beautiful April morning. Inside was a cheap trinket, a golden egg that could be opened into two halves. When he pried it apart, highly toxic airborne fumes entered his body-and killed him. After Eve Dallas calls the hazmat team-and undergoes testing to reassure both her and her husband that she hasn't been exposed-it's time to look into Dr. Abner's past and relationships. Not every victim Eve encounters is an angel, but it seems that Abner came pretty close-though he did ruffle some fea...


----------



## vsadmin

Sands of Centuries Swirl by my Side, by Kathleen Byron EtzelSands of Centuries Swirls by My Side is a selection of poetry penned about an ethereal image of pure, perfect, tortuous, enduring love, and separately, ascension or dissension from death to heaven, or hell. In short, Kathleen is describing for her readers, a journey through a mythical, celestial world where spirits guide souls as they roam within the inexplicable quantum realm, with God, the Universe, and we, as part of a whole, are the complicated co-orchestrator of our divine fate. I wonder, have you ever had a day. as I have, an ordinary day that turned extraordinary simply by meeting someone; and that someone became everything, and everything changed the course of your life? Majestic moonlight memories mingle in the me...INFLUENCER [URL=MARKETING:]MARKETING:: A comprehensive guide on how to make money doing what you love and connecting with your target audience[/url], by HELAINE JOLYWhat if for every social media post, you would profit&#8230; $1,000? $16,400? $82,000? Does this sound too good to be true? Whether you like it or not, those are REAL payments influencers receive for their posts on social media. In fact, Influencers like Kim Kardashian can make anywhere between $300,000 to $500,000 per post! In this outstanding book, you will discover: -How to become a high-paid influencer, even if you're not famous, good-looking, or an authority in any niche -How to choose the best niches for influencers -How to create a crowd of raving fans that will be engaged in every post you make -How to network with other social media influencers, create friendships and business opportuni...Milk and Honey, by Rupi KaurThe book is divided into four chapters, and each chapter serves a different purpose. Deals with a different pain. Heals a different heartache. milk and honey takes readers through a journey of the most bitter moments in life and finds sweetness in them because there is sweetness everywhere if you are just willing to look....Instagram Stories: The Secret ATM in Your Pocket - Financial Freedom Between Your Thumbs, by Jason HeiberInstagram Stories, what is this book all about? And why does Jason Heiber refer to Instagram Stories as the ATM in your pocket and financial freedom between your thumbs? Well, quite simply. Instagram is an open playground for business that you are not capitalizing on&#8230; yet. So let's talk about it&#8230;.. This book will teach you how you can build a sustainable business on autopilot - on a platform that you are already spending A LOT of time on. Are you struggling to understand what the Instagram fuss is all about? Are you struggling to understand how you can use Instagram Stories to YOUR advantage? And are you just generally confused how the Instagram algorithm work...


----------



## vsadmin

Mud (Chronicles of the Third Realm War Book 1), by E. J. Wenstrom Torn apart by war and abandoned by the gods, only one hope remains to save humanity. But the savior isn't human at all. Trapped by his Maker's command to protect a mysterious box, Adem is forced to kill anyone who tries to steal it. When a young boy chances upon Adem's temple, he resists temptation, intriguing the golem. As the boy and his sister convince Adem to leave the refuge of his temple, the group lands in a web of trouble. Now Adem will do whatever necessary to keep his new young charges safe, even if it means risking all to get rid of the box. Their saving grace comes in the form of an angel who offers to set Adem free of the box's magic by granting his greatest desire-making hi...First Flame (Stories of Frost and Fire Book 1), by Kimbra Swain I am Wynonna Riggs, the Phoenix. Shady Grove's first daughter knows what she is, but finding out who she is, presents a problem. Wynonna Riggs, daughter of Grace Ann Bryant, travels to the bay city of Steelshore with a group of colleagues to track down the fairy trafficking activities of their unknown enemy. While there, Winnie finds that trafficking isn't the only crime being committed by fairies. A group of Sandhedrin threatens to eradicate the fairies in Steelshore including Winnie herself despite the consequences of pissing off her Fairy Queen mother. A battle brews between fairy factions inside Steelshore which bubbles over into Winnie's investigation. She's drawn into the dispute, and the life of a...Harley Merlin 16: Finch Merlin and the Blood Tie, by Bella ForrestWelcome to Finch Merlin and the BLOOD TIE. Buy now. *Beware of spoilers in the reviews below that are without spoiler alerts.*...Magic Forged (Hall of Blood and Mercy Book 1), by K. M. SheaI'm one scrappy wizard. As someone with barely a flicker of magic, I've spent my life being mocked and surviving fights with bullies. But when my parents die in an accident, and I find myself responsible for our whole wizard house and family, I know my usual tactics aren't going to cut it. The situation veers from bad to catastrophic when my backstabbing cousin stages a coup and takes my family hostage. I barely manage to flee, but the only supernatural willing to help me is Killian Drake--the most feared vampire in the region, and a far more deadly villain than the jerk threatening my family. Is Killian sexy and charismatic? Heck yeah. He's also so powerful that my flight or fight instincts ...


----------

